# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35? Julio 2013: El mes del susto o disgusto. Dinero flying everywhere. No hace



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

Tiramos para bingo. Voy a pensar qué les comento por el apoyo recibido por MP.

Recuerden, la felicidad está en pensar en el infinito.

[YOUTUBE]-oPJ4B-m01w[/YOUTUBE]

I can't deny them. I couldn't sleep those dreams due the fact that Pandoro is behind me.


----------



## paulistano (30 Jun 2013)




----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jun 2013)

Noooooooooooooooooo

Otra vez subpole :´(


----------



## tarrito (30 Jun 2013)

subpoloeeeeeeee

carbonesss !!!

aahhh !!! Revenanteeeee!!! faaaaiilllll ::

no se puede ni ir a hacer un pis


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (30 Jun 2013)

A la bolsa le toca ahora empezar a deflactarse a lo bestia igual que los pisitos.
Lo que queda de las Cajita va a empezar a soltar papel como descosidos, porque ya no les queda otra.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (30 Jun 2013)

Ya se ha pasado junio y pandoro sin aparecer. Pillo sitio en el hilo definitivo


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

No te preocupes R3, la medalla de chocolate también sabrá bien y será debidamente recompensada en el lado de las plusvis.

Avanzo, es el mes idóneo para hacer cresting porque los stops no van a soportar tanto movimiento amplio. Aquí funcionará muy bien los spreads.

Si el SP se pone bajista, hay que darle con todo a Alemania. La UE ha aguantado en parte porque USA se ha sostenido y ha alimentado de dinero al resto del mundo. Sin los usanos, los alemanes no son nadie.


----------



## paulistano (30 Jun 2013)

@Mon,


JAJAJAJA, vuelves a failear.......



no lo ha visto nadie:fiufiu:


Lástima no citarte:ouch:


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)




----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2013)

primera pagina con neumaticos a tope de presion


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

Ya hay colar entre los que van a purgar sus errores de inversión.

[YOUTUBE]iSTBlbylMzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## j.w.pepper (30 Jun 2013)

A ver si por lo menos aparezco en la primera página, como exige un buen SEO en google.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Jun 2013)

pillo sitio...........

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 22:05 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Ya hay colar entre los que van a purgar sus errores de inversión.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]iSTBlbylMzM[/YOUTUBE]



pedazo de grupo


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

Vaya poniéndose las mejores galas y las mejores músicotas. Viene un buen tango.

[YOUTUBE]1yw1Tgj9-VU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]lDK9QqIzhwk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vx2u5uUu3DE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]C8LSQNdkXPY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]kXYiU_JCYtU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (30 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> @Mon,
> 
> 
> JAJAJAJA, vuelves a failear.......
> ...




lo cúalo??? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

ha estado lento ::

se la tengo guardada


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2013)

lo que se va a llevar este verano

[YOUTUBE]gpo60e3SrbQ[/YOUTUBE]


te veo ajeno al 8 de julio ::


----------



## Tom Joad (30 Jun 2013)

Este hilo mensual es simple y llanamente cojonudo.


----------



## juanfer (30 Jun 2013)

Pillo sitio. Mes mas interesante de los 6 primeros del año.


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lo que se va a llevar este verano
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gpo60e3SrbQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



No se entera ::::::

La valla de la M-40 le aisla de la chusma :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2013)

Así está el culibex.....


A puntito!!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No se entera ::::::
> 
> La valla de la M-40 le aisla de la chusma :XX::XX::XX:








la valla cederá


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

En este mes veremos al culibex probar los 7200


----------



## mpbk (30 Jun 2013)

a esperar si a final de año el ibex está en 5000


----------



## atman (30 Jun 2013)

A ver si llego al menos a la tercera página...



Janus dijo:


> El botines va a llorar. Le daremos ánimos y apoyos para que no baje de los dos euros por acción.



Emmm... ¡ah! ¿sí? jajaja...

Recuerdo cuando la gente me decía que lo de los 3 euros del SAN era el acabose, que era imposible... y tal... 

bueno... en lo primero... igual llevaban algo de razón... va a ser el acabose...


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> A ver si llego al menos a la tercera página...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es que fueron 3,99 ::


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> A ver si llego al menos a la tercera página...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace varios años decía que la veremos a 1,XX

Vaya ZASCA en toa la boca le voy a dar a algunos gacelillas del jilo ..... ostia tú que ya se habrá arruinado y no entrarán al jilo ::::::


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No se entera ::::::
> 
> La valla de la M-40 le aisla de la chusma :XX::XX::XX:



No va a pasar nada ............. más allá de lo votado. Pero no seas pérfido mascachapas, estamos preparados.

[YOUTUBE]s86K-p089R8[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 22:34 ----------




azkunaveteya dijo:


> la valla cederá



Ya podéis enviar una buena ofensiva porque como venga la mariconería que abunda por otros hilos que se alimentan de las tonterías del idealista.com .... VAN A IR CON LAS PATAS ESCOCIDAS.

Les vamos a dar un buen ....

[YOUTUBE]eOUtsybozjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sr.anus (30 Jun 2013)

Nos hundiremos! solo pienso en esta ultima recolecta de dividendos de la primera semana de julio para vender todo, de nuestro chicharron. Esperando el guano veraniego... no hay nada mejor que ver el indice guaneando estando en la tumbona, sin tener ni un euro ahi metido.


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No va a pasar nada ............. más allá de lo votado. Pero no seas pérfido mascachapas, estamos preparados.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]s86K-p089R8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Eres un meapilas con psicopatía ladrillil ::::::


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> A ver si llego al menos a la tercera página...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hay dos formas de llegar. Bajando la capitalización a lo bruto o haciendo ampliaciones de capital. Elige, la segunda hará mucho daño porque los demás tendrán que sumarse al carro.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No va a pasar nada ............. más allá de lo votado. Pero no seas pérfido mascachapas, estamos preparados.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]s86K-p089R8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hace varios años decía que la veremos a 1,XX
> 
> Vaya ZASCA en toa la boca le voy a dar a algunos gacelillas del jilo ..... ostia tú que ya se habrá arruinado y no entrarán al jilo ::::::



Siempre quedarán unos 50 pavos libres al mes para pagar a TimoF por su ADSL. En otros países, hasta los más pobres lo podrán ver por 17 euros como los abonados franceses de Free.::

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 22:38 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> Nos hundiremos! solo pienso en esta ultima recolecta de dividendos de la primera semana de julio para vender todo, de nuestro chicharron. Esperando el guano veraniego... no hay nada mejor que ver el indice guaneando estando en la tumbona, sin tener ni un euro ahi metido.



La gente inteligente vende unos días antes de los dividendos para pagar menos a Hacienda


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Siempre quedarán unos 50 pavos libres al mes para pagar a TimoF por su ADSL. En otros países, hasta los más pobres lo podrán ver por 17 euros como los abonados franceses de Free.::



Es más inteligente y barato compartir la red con 5 vecinos que no se pasen el puto día bajando porno ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Siempre quedarán unos 50 pavos libres al mes para pagar a TimoF por su ADSL. En otros países, hasta los más pobres lo podrán ver por 17 euros como los abonados franceses de Free.::
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 22:38 ----------
> 
> ...



aproveche que ahora con tef tiene un 50% de descuento en orbyt de pedroJota


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Eres un meapilas con psicopatía ladrillil ::::::



Tronquete, voy a comprar más abajo que tú y voy a vender más alto que tú ::.

¿sabes por qué?. No te lo digo que lo twitteas y lo cascas.

Te deseo un feliz día:

[YOUTUBE]uCg2BoKiuOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jun 2013)

Cada día se superan con los gifs que postean :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> aproveche que ahora con tef tiene un 50% de descuento en orbyt de pedroJota



Yo soy anti-estado, parece mentira a estas horas. No gasto de eso.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cada día se superan con los gifs que postean :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Sanchinarro


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Jun 2013)

Pues yo sigo creyendo que España le gana a Brasil y que mañana el ibex subira tantos miles de puntos como goles de diferencia marquemos. ::


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2013)

Sobre el SAN, recordar esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ero-2013-the-end-is-here-165.html#post8082313

En su momento comenté que tocaba vender, y mirad lo que ha terminado pasando, y ahora digo que hay que ver cómo se portan los soportes y, si vemos que el mercado no acompaña el guano que nos pide el cuerpo, tal vez sea para subir bastante, pero cuidado, que todavía ni siquiera se ha alcanzado el nivel mínimo de caída ni, en consecuencia, se ha podido ver acumulación, así que simplemente expongo un escenario que tendría sentido si se cumplen las premisas dadas.

Por ahora, repito, soy bajista en el corto plazo, tanto en SAN, como en IBEX, pero no hay que perder la perspectiva y es preciso darse cuenta de que el sentimiento está cambiando muy rápidamente cuando ya se ha producido gran parte de la caída (15% en el esperpento patrio), así que si las caídas se van frenando en un marco de volatilidad y noticias negativas, puede darse la circunstancia de que nos encontremos un suelo mucho antes de lo que pensamos.

Ya sabéis que llevo meses repitiendo que los 8.600 eran venta para buscar, con mucha probabilidad, el rango inferior de los 7.000, así que es normal que ahora que parece que se van alcanzando, empiece a examinar nuevas opciones ;-)


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2013)

ahora en serio, en invertia dicen que es arriesgado de cojones meterse en banca pese a descuento en libros....

y lo de lo de los beneficios del pop.... jojo


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

Para el intelecto (el primer enlace es un poquito para que se les quiten las ganas de invertir con el facebook):

https://twitter.com/m7z/status/351401841982050304/photo/1

Twitter CEO Had An Awkward Interview With Katie Couric On Government Spying - Business Insider

Republicans Spare No Expense In The Fight To Keep Foreigners At Bay - Business Insider

How To Lure Great Programmers - Business Insider

An In-Depth Look At Google Maps - Business Insider

Teen Tech - Business Insider

The World's Coolest Banknotes - Business Insider

Janet Yellen Will Avoid High-Profile Speeches - Business Insider
Aviso para navegantes.

Why It Doesn't Make Sense For Microsoft To Make Its Own Phone - Business Insider
Al igual que hizo hace unos años IBM, los grandes están dejando de lado solamente poner el foco en los servicios porque los márgenes sobre ventas se han derrumbado. Volverán a las soluciones y le hard si pueden.

Age Alters View Of Income Inequality - Business Insider

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ywhere-no-caso-a-analistos-4.html#post9370500

New Risks To China's Property Bubble - Business Insider

How To Play The Precious Metals Squeeze - Business Insider

The Cost Of Mining Gold [INFOGRAPHIC] - Business Insider

Britain's New Banking Chief Is Former Canadian Hockey Goalie - Business Insider

Innovators Who Are Changing Hollywood - Business Insider

US Bugged EU Offices And Spied On Internal Networks - Business Insider

New Slides Revealed In NSA Prism Spying - Business Insider

Record Heat Wave Sends More Than 40 To Hospitals In Las Vegas - Business Insider

The Guardian Revealed Wayne Madsen NSA Scoop - Business Insider

GREENWALD: NSA Store Calls Every Day - Business Insider

Americas National Parks - Business Insider

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 22:52 ----------

Para el intelecto (el primer enlace es un poquito para que se les quiten las ganas de invertir con el facebook):

https://twitter.com/m7z/status/351401841982050304/photo/1

Twitter CEO Had An Awkward Interview With Katie Couric On Government Spying - Business Insider

Republicans Spare No Expense In The Fight To Keep Foreigners At Bay - Business Insider

How To Lure Great Programmers - Business Insider

An In-Depth Look At Google Maps - Business Insider

Teen Tech - Business Insider

The World's Coolest Banknotes - Business Insider

Janet Yellen Will Avoid High-Profile Speeches - Business Insider
Aviso para navegantes.

Why It Doesn't Make Sense For Microsoft To Make Its Own Phone - Business Insider
Al igual que hizo hace unos años IBM, los grandes están dejando de lado solamente poner el foco en los servicios porque los márgenes sobre ventas se han derrumbado. Volverán a las soluciones y le hard si pueden.

Age Alters View Of Income Inequality - Business Insider

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ywhere-no-caso-a-analistos-4.html#post9370500

New Risks To China's Property Bubble - Business Insider

How To Play The Precious Metals Squeeze - Business Insider

The Cost Of Mining Gold [INFOGRAPHIC] - Business Insider

Britain's New Banking Chief Is Former Canadian Hockey Goalie - Business Insider

Innovators Who Are Changing Hollywood - Business Insider

US Bugged EU Offices And Spied On Internal Networks - Business Insider

New Slides Revealed In NSA Prism Spying - Business Insider

Record Heat Wave Sends More Than 40 To Hospitals In Las Vegas - Business Insider

The Guardian Revealed Wayne Madsen NSA Scoop - Business Insider

GREENWALD: NSA Store Calls Every Day - Business Insider

Americas National Parks - Business Insider


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jun 2013)

Ojo con los pillados que van a las JGA, julio va a ser demoledor.


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Sanchinarro



La magnanimidad de tu persona te hace ser demasiado generoso ::

Sanchi-Guarro en estado puro




Seguramente sea el PAU Norte de MAdrid más seguro :XX::XX::XX:

"Buenas tardes, yo voy a contar algunas cosillas que he podido vivir o en su caso han vivido vecinos en las calles dichas, por ejemplo *telepizza no te sirve a domicilio porque por norma cada vez que pasa una moto de servicio a domicilio la asaltan y les roban, y lo peor es que el repartidor se va con una buena paliza*. Varios de mis vecinos han tenido problemas, una por ir despacio con el coche y no gustarle al gitano que conducia detras la adelanto la cruzo el coche la abrio la puerta y la pego un puñetazo y si no llega otro conductor no sabemos donde habria acabado, lo peor es que esta vecina atemorizada no denunció. Al hijo de 15 años de otra vecina le rompieron la nariz, porque ooh!! se cruzaron en una acera y no les gusto ( y no fue otro chiquillo de 15 años el que le rompio la nariz fue un chico de 21), lo peor de nuevo no denunció. Al amigo de otro chico de 15 años tambien segun bajo del metro ligero le pegaron una paliza que le tuvieron que llevar a Ramon y Cajal de urgencia, estos si lo denunciaron, no se la resolucion de la denuncia.
Eso en cuanto a la violencia.
Otro tema son los coches, que van a toda velocidad por ambas calles. Es tal que revientan las ruedas en la rotonda del final de Antonio Saura, tal que segun toman el comienzo de Lucio Muñoz les colea el coche y golpean a otros, y eso lo he sufrido yo pero no nos dio tiempo a verlos oimos el golpe y cuando miramos ya se habian largado. Otro caso tambien es el numero de accidentes que se han producido en la rotonda bajando los gitanos por antonio saura y golpeadon al coche que esta dentro de la rotonda, en alguna ocasion ha sido un golpe pequeño pero tambien los ha habido graves, como el de este verano, que el coche que recibio el golpe le saltaron hasta los airbags, estaba bastante afectado el coche, y menos mal que al niño de 3 años que iba dentro ni a su padre les paso nada. Ahora en cuanto los gitanos que estaban arriba se dieron cuenta del accidente bajaron a toda velocidad y se comian al pobre hombre que estaba asustadisimo, tuvieron qeu bajar bastantes personas hasta que llego la policia para interponerse. 
Y lo peor es cuando los que conducen las furgonetas son los niños de no mas de 12 años, que tambien los hemos visto como volcaban en la rotanda, pero claro los padres bajaron enseguida y dijeron a la policia que conducian ellos, que se les habia ido.
Y si yo confirmo que en el descampado que tenemos bajo la via del tren ha habido coches ardiendo, o fogatas que niñatos han encendido.
Este verano tambien se dio el caso en el que nos llamo la policia a casa para que abriesemos el garaje porque estaban buscando un coche de alta gama que habia sido robado hacia media hora y que con el helicoptero haciendolos seguimiento se habian metido en esta calle. Entraron y como no encontraron nada siguieron calle arriba(antonio Saura) hasta llegar donde encontraron el coche que buscaban en un garaje en el que la mayoria de los vecinos son gitanos.
Bueno estas son mis experiencias con los gitanos.
buenas tardes"


----------



## ponzi (30 Jun 2013)

dijo:


> ahora en serio, en invertia dicen que es arriesgado de cojones meterse en banca pese a descuento en libros....
> 
> y lo de lo de los beneficios del pop.... jojo



Los libros en banca son como el pinta y colorea de cualquier escuela de parvulitos....hay muchos colores pero no sabes ni que han dibujado El mas espectacular es el balance de Bankia y el mas sensato parece que es el de bankinter


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Sobre el SAN, recordar esto:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ero-2013-the-end-is-here-165.html#post8082313
> 
> ...



Maestro, no se me aleja del buen camino ... 8:


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2013)

vamos, como andar por medellin o sinaloa


----------



## paulistano (30 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Recuerdo cuando la gente me decía que lo de los 3 euros del SAN era el acabose, que era imposible... y tal...
> 
> bueno... en lo primero... igual llevaban algo de razón... va a ser el acabose...



No será el acabóse...la vida seguirá.

Cuando las acciones estaban a 14...en las sucursales se vendía un estructurado consistente en que si la acción del banco bajaba un 50% el cliente perdia todo su dinero.

El argumento de los comerciales era que "ejjjque mireustéh, si la acción del banco cae a 7 euros es que se hunde Ejjjjpaña....es IMPOSIBLE".

Pero bueno, eso era lo que decían los comerciales, vamos a ver que opinaba otro tipo de gente, se supone de más alto nivel:

Cuando servidor hablaba con directivos de dicha empresa y les comentaba lo que uno leía por aquí o por artículos de ciertos analistas, que la acción se iba a 6 euros....pensad que estando las acciones a 14 euros, era impensable algo así....champions lij y tal.....(imaginaos cuando llegaron a 4 euros y veían su paquete de acciones en la cuarta parte que en los buenos tiempos:XX

Pues bien, el argumento de estos señores era el siguiente:

"IMPOSIBLE, piensa que si las acciones caen de 14 euros a 6 euros, el PER de 8 se iría a 3...por lo que cualquier empresa mundial, EXXON, MTS, Microsoft estaría encantada de comprar una empresa cuyo precio de compra recuperase en 3 años".

Ese es el nivel de algunos directivos de esa casa. Los hay MUY buenos, pero las mamandurrias hay que pagarlas y por tanto, de todo hay en la viña del señor.

Pase lo que pase, tendremos que estar atentos a ir pillando movimientos de miles de puntos como hemos hecho últimamente, y por supuesto, retirar los dineros de esto cuando la cosa esté jodida, para entrar cuando se calme con su correspondiente stop.

Aquí se trata de ganar dinero, independientemente de si las acciones están a 4, a 5, a 6 o a 1....


----------



## ponzi (30 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No será el acabóse...la vida seguirá.
> 
> Cuando las acciones estaban a 14...en las sucursales se vendía un estructurado consistente en que si la acción del banco bajaba un 50% el cliente perdia todo su dinero.
> 
> ...



Pienselo de esta manera...si en el fondo tenían razón...Fue llegar el san a 3 y España estar prácticamente en liquidación...Entre cerca del 30% de paro, las mamandurrias y la deuda solo nos queda que nos invadan


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> lo que se va a llevar este verano
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gpo60e3SrbQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...





Las tragaderas del necio español medio-bajo son épicas. Es lo votado y se exige un respect. El 8 de julio media españa está de resaca pos-sanfermín








No se darán cuenta hasta que ya no puedan verlo en la cuenta corriente :8:

[YOUTUBE]i28UEoLXVFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (30 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pienselo de esta manera...si en el fondo tenían razón...Fue llegar el san a 3 y España estar prácticamente en liquidación...Entre cerca del 30% de paro, las mamandurrias y la deuda solo nos queda que nos invadan



A lo que voy Ponzi es que ellos hablaban de IMPOSIBLE, porque eso sería el ACABÓSE......y no, los precios llegarán a esos niveles o no, pero todo seguirá igual nada se acabará....si nacionalizan SAN y deja de cotizar, pues habrá que fijarse en otra gram empresa patria de indudable futuro, como puede ser la gran Telefónica::


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ojo con los pillados que van a las JGA, julio va a ser demoledor.



Muchos ya están de vuelta


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2013)

claro, como los precios de los pisos

modo forocoches 2006: si caen un 50% seria el fin del pais y nos estariamos comiendo los unos a los otros




por cierto, no me respondieron empresas gasistas en India.


----------



## Algas (30 Jun 2013)

Pillo sitio en el mejor hilo de todo burbuja en la página... : :´(


----------



## ponzi (30 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A lo que voy Ponzi es que ellos hablaban de IMPOSIBLE, porque eso sería el ACABÓSE......y no, los precios llegarán a esos niveles o no, pero todo seguirá igual nada se acabará....si nacionalizan SAN y deja de cotizar, pues habrá que fijarse en otra gram empresa patria de indudable futuro, como puede ser la gran Telefónica::



Ya si te entiendo, esa es la labor de los comerciales y la de un buen cliente hacer oídos sordos El problema de la banca es que de por si es un negocio muy apalancado donde gracias a la burbuja inmobiliaria el % de depósitos dentro del balance prácticamente se ha reducido a su mínima expresión.El ratio depósitos/deuda no tiene nada que ver el de ahora con el de principios de los años 90.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No será el acabóse...la vida seguirá.
> 
> Cuando las acciones estaban a 14...en las sucursales se vendía un estructurado consistente en que si la acción del banco bajaba un 50% el cliente perdia todo su dinero.
> 
> El argumento de los comerciales era que "ejjjque mireustéh, si la acción del banco cae a 7 euros es que se hunde Ejjjjpaña....es IMPOSIBLE".



Pero tú piensa que todos esos abraza farolas han comprado esa mierda de producto. Hablas con el tío del SAN y está palmando con acciones compradas a 10 euros, el del SAB a 6, el del POP a 9, y porque jamás he pisado una sucursal de Bankia ::..... todos pillados ::
Yo es que a esta chusma les tengo bastante odio, es personal, tirar cuatro años de carrera para estar moviendo 20 euros de la cartilla A a la C y de la C a la B y de la A a la D como un crupier de casino cuando al abuelo le han ingresado la pensión y encima te van vacilando que saben de todo porque tocan todas las facetas de una empresa. Madre mía, yolovalguismo vomitivo.
Y cada vez que hablo con los directores de oficina me da la risa floja, sobretodo uno que tengo ahora en el Sabadell "Eztoy informao, cada día leo el Expansión y el Cinco Días"... me lol!!!

En fin, gracias por la terapia, que bien me he quedado.... ¿qué se debe? ::


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Los libros en banca son como el pinta y colorea de cualquier escuela de parvulitos....hay muchos colores pero no sabes ni que han dibujado El mas espectacular es el balance de Bankia y el mas sensato parece que es el de bankinter



Los bancos van a ser objeto de culto en España. El otro día decía que SAN había provisionado, se dice/comenta/barrunta/adelanta, parte de sus créditos en FCC.. BBVA creo que está pidiendo a gritos entrar en el Consejo para pilotar la devolución de la deuda porque no se fía. Les adelanto, más de una y dos constructoras ya no pueden conseguir ni siquiera la deuda para financiar las operaciones de los grandes contratos internacionales. Están asando a garantías y eso va a dejar un margen operativa muy pobre a las constructoras. Generalmente han utilizado los revenues de la construcción para financiar las concesiones en otros servicios. Se están metiendo en Oriente Medio. Conozco a más de una ingeniería que no ha cobrado porque en aquellos sitios no es nada sencillo irse a un tribunal.

Serán los bancos los que comiencen a liquidar las constructoras poco a poco una vez que tengan provisionados los créditos. Exactamente igual que hacen con muchos pisos. Se vende a mercado cuando los precios de derribo llegan incluso a suponer liberación de plusvalías porque se provisionó en exceso. Es lo que van a hacer con las constructoras.


----------



## ponzi (30 Jun 2013)

carloszorro dijo:


> Necesito que algún analista fundamental me mire los números de esta minera junior, multiplicando el nº de acciones por su precio actual a mi me da una valoración de la empresa en torno a los 7 millones de €.
> 
> Gold mining exploration company - Gold Stock Investment -- Edgewater Exploration
> 
> ...



En quiebra no estan porque tienen unos 3-4 mill de efectivo en la caja, ahora como bien dice janus el negocio es muy debil y viendo el gasto en personal debe ser el director la secretaria y el del tambor....Ppr cierto en contabilidad existe una metodologia que si bien no es usada en las cuentas anuales es muy util para ver donde esta creando valor el negocio...Es el EVA...Estado del valor añadido..Es comparar quien gana mas el estado via impuestos, el personal,los accionistas o la banca via deuda.En este caso la respuesta es clara, aqui los unicos que ganan son los que tienen nomina. Aclarar que invertir en mineras es muy dificil y en muy pocas ocasiones el pez pequeño es el ganador, cuando compites en precio vendiwndo la misma materia prima sin diferenciacion ninguna quien de verdad gana es el que tiene las mejores minas y con los menores costes.En España tenemls carbon a expuertas pero de nada sirve, si no esta subvencionado no puede competir contra el mercado foraneo.







Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Poooooooooooooooonziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii




Hombre señor Pirata  Me ha alegrado el fin de semana, menudo honor....Por cierto tengo una pregunta para usted, tengo ganas de sacarle un poco de partido a la gráfica y al i5 y como ya tengo todos los Tomb raider que recuerdos Lara...me han comentado que las aventuras de Monkey island están bastante bien y como lleva de avatar al protagonista....que juego de la saga para un novato es mas recomendable??






Janus dijo:


> No tiene ingresos ni previsión a corto plazo. Viendo el tamaño de sus gastos en Admon deben ser tres y el del tambor. Vamos que el jefe y la secretaria a la que castiga :o
> 
> https://www.google.com/finance?q=CVE:EDW&fstype=ii&ei=Q3bQUeDuJIH5wAOPSQ
> 
> ...



Ole señor Janus, muy buen análisis, ya veo que alguna que otra vez miras las cuentasHay que ser abiertos de miras, aunque un negocio a priori no nos guste puede que su situación estrategica o financiera cambie y con ello su grafico.Tienes bastante merito has pillado ya varios mínimos coincidiendo siempre con cambios contables muy significativos....First solar o Gamesa


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> vamos, como andar por medellin o sinaloa



Normal, con esos precios .... hasta los chachos pueden comprar. Mejor la zona del Encinar en donde los precios han sido lo suficientemente altos como para evitar que se meta la chusma. Algún narco sí que hay pero no va con mala pinta para asustar a las viejas.

Si es que no aprendéis ni con los foreclosures.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 23:14 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Pienselo de esta manera...si en el fondo tenían razón...Fue llegar el san a 3 y España estar prácticamente en liquidación...Entre cerca del 30% de paro, las mamandurrias y la deuda solo nos queda que nos invadan



Cuidado que se puede llegar con ampliaciones. Parece mentira que no conozcan a Botín & cía. Antes que perder dinero propio, se le engañan a las viejas y ya está. Esa captación de capital es muy sencilla una vez que se hizo el test de que las preferentes entraban sin vaselina.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 23:16 ----------




azkunaveteya dijo:


> claro, como los precios de los pisos
> 
> modo forocoches 2006: si caen un 50% seria el fin del pais y nos estariamos comiendo los unos a los otros
> 
> ...



Todo volverá a su cauce, las heridas cicatrizan. El español no tiene miedo a volver a ser pobre. Genéticamente está preparado para ello, la picardía da prueba de ello. Serán los turistas los que comiencen a ver cómo les choran las carteras.

[YOUTUBE]DKdeBpn6PRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es más inteligente y barato compartir la red con 5 vecinos que no se pasen el puto día bajando porno ::



NO ES NUESTRO CASO!!!!!




ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Empiece por la primera.... se va a descojonar. Luego no podrá parar :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Y si le molan los tiros, el Black Ops II me flipó...joder los gritos que pegaba en el salón de casa. El más repetido "This is not fucking possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los bancos van a ser objeto de culto en España. El otro día decía que SAN había provisionado, se dice/comenta/barrunta/adelanta, parte de sus créditos en FCC.. BBVA creo que está pidiendo a gritos entrar en el Consejo para pilotar la devolución de la deuda porque no se fía. Les adelanto, más de una y dos constructoras ya no pueden conseguir ni siquiera la deuda para financiar las operaciones de los grandes contratos internacionales. Están asando a garantías y eso va a dejar un margen operativa muy pobre a las constructoras. Generalmente han utilizado los revenues de la construcción para financiar las concesiones en otros servicios. Se están metiendo en Oriente Medio. Conozco a más de una ingeniería que no ha cobrado porque en aquellos sitios no es nada sencillo irse a un tribunal.
> 
> Serán los bancos los que comiencen a liquidar las constructoras poco a poco una vez que tengan provisionados los créditos. Exactamente igual que hacen con muchos pisos. Se vende a mercado cuando los precios de derribo llegan incluso a suponer liberación de plusvalías porque se provisionó en exceso. Es lo que van a hacer con las constructoras.



Entonces segun usted sacyr y FCC ni tocarlos no?


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

Sacyr está en subida y el dinero entrando a expuertas. A largo plazo no es fiable pero a unos meses puede hacer virguerías como hizo Gamesa en 11 meses (de 1,08 a 4,3 euros).

Los bancos van más despacio, el metesaca nunca se ve afectado por la estrategia de los bancos. That's the fact and Gamesa could be an example.

FCC no está haciendo sus deberes. El nuevo CEO no está liquidando activos porque quiere pegar el pelotazo con ellos y así no hay manera. No sabe o no quiere aceptar que su premio, desde la óptica del mercado, es que le permiten vender activos de muy dudosa calidad. Se está dedicando a echar a personas pero eso no genera valor ni en el corto plazo puesto que viendo la edad media de la plantilla, es posible que la indemnización suponga imaginarse que esos empleados están cobrando durante más de un año adicional. Es posible que mejoren el ebitda si lo consideran como coste de reestructuración pero el mercado no es tonto y se van a fijar en el dinero que queda libre, y el cash flow, para pagar la deuda. Da igual donde quieran esconderlo porque los mercados lo van a encontrar.

Lo que tiene que hacer es:

Opción A: Vender Cementos, Energía, Servicios no-core y Concesiones. Ahí siguen teniendo futuro una vez que reestructuren de una puta vez Alpine. No obstante, dependen del mercado y valoraciones.

Opción B: Venden lo anterior y Aqualia. Nos forramos en bolsa porque la deuda literalmente desaparece pero la empresa se queda colgada de la suerte.

Opto por opción B ya que ni en la opción A uno se puede fiar del management actual.


----------



## ponzi (30 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> NO ES NUESTRO CASO!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pa la buchaca, encima esta de promoción


http://www.amazon.es/Call-of-Duty-B...UTF8&qid=1372627379&sr=8-6&keywords=black+ops


Y el 2 ...


http://www.amazon.es/Call-Duty-Black-Ops-Nuketown/dp/B007ZM9B7E/ref=pd_sim_sbs_v_1



Sobre Monkey Island en Amazón solo veo este y el de Tales


http://www.amazon.es/Monkey-Island-...&qid=1372627465&sr=8-1&keywords=monkey+island


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2013)

Te he coentado el black ops II..... :fiufiu:

ESe monkey que me has colgado es el I y el II en edición deluxe! Cojonudos!

Si te mola comprarte juegos, mírate la plataforma Steam... a veces hay ofertas cojonudas!!


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2013)

Más cosas....







Los sustos cada vez le vienen peor al bono alemán, que lleva sonando durante mucho tiempo como el refugio perfecto para el inversor, o simplemente ahorrador, cauteloso. Imaginemos un evento que proporcione mucha, aunque temporal, estabilidad al mercado, la corrección puede ser maja.

Dicho esto, dos cosas. La primera, no soy alcista todavía en los mercados, simplemente acoto lo que hay para tenerlo en cuenta. Dos, opino que esta historia acabará muy mal, probablemente con corralito, pero a estas alturas ya deberíamos haber entendido que los muy hijos de puta llevan la orquestra a su ritmo, no al nuestro, y por lo tanto hay que hacer autocrítica en cuanto al catastrofismo que se ha ido pregonando desde burbuja. A día de hoy, en España todavía se conservan los ahorros enteritos, así que el pobre que los haya retirado esperando el crack inminente, se ha comido 5 años de inflación sin contrapartida -personalmente no ha sido hasta este año que me he tomado en serio la posibilidad y en consecuencia he actuado-. Con la bolsa, también hay un poco de eso. Plantear operativas está muy bien y resulta estimulante ejecutar pequeños trades, gestionar carteras de familiares y amigos, ya no tanto. Para tomar decisiones con los ahorros de toda la vida se sufre y, si nos equivocamos, hasta se padece. 

Muchos inversores no tienen la suerte de poder decidir si entran o no en el mercado porque ya se encuentran metidos en el lío desde hace tiempo. Esa gente no se puede permitir el lujo de esperar o de tener paciencia, porque cada día que pasa su patrimonio aumenta o disminuye con los vaivenes de la cotización. En consecuencia, si te preguntan, has de tener una respuesta para ellos, sabiendo que les puedes hacer una putada inmensa o que les puedes salvar el culo. Lo aclaro porque este tipo de marrones me los como regularmente y por eso veo que la mayoría de la masa inversora que configuramos los peques está constituida de inversores tranquilos y mucho pillado a los cuales les importa muy poco la sesión intradía, sino que se guían por un termómetro mucho más básico para saber cuando el mercado está caliente y toca salir, y si vale la pena entonces tocar lo que tienen metido. 

En fin, que todo el tochazo viene porque el presente es importante para muchos inversores y porque el momento en el cual se toman las decisiones suele determinar el éxito de las mismas y, por ello, no nos podemos permitir ir excesivamente a remolque de los acontecimientos, sino que hay que estar calentando motores y advirtiendo a la gente para poder reaccionar a tiempo, pero sin pasarse


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2013)




----------



## Arrebonico (30 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> la valla cederá



Esto, ¿de dónde ha sacado esa imagen?


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Esto, ¿de dónde ha sacado esa imagen?


----------



## pollastre (30 Jun 2013)

Vaaaamos Nadal.

Oh wait. Que lo de esta noche es fútbol. ::


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Esto, ¿de dónde ha sacado esa imagen?



Es secreto ahora que la NSA nos vigila.

Guerra.Mundial.Z.VOSE.ilar.mp4 | PutLocker

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 23:43 ----------




pollastre dijo:


> Vaaaamos Nadal.
> 
> Oh wait. Que lo de esta noche es fútbol. ::



El finde ha estado bien. Valentino ganó again. Empieza el cambio, aprieten culos ::

A ver si Neymar eleva su estatus. A España le viene mal ganar porque lo mismo no les dejan salir del país ::

Por cierto, bienvenido al hilo del mes de las fiestas sanfermineras y las verbenas everywhere.


----------



## Antigona (30 Jun 2013)

Yo espero para mañana apertura de la semana ligeramente alcista, aunque he visto algunos datos malos macro...


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

Día primero de mes y no suele fallar. Pero este mes es especial así que no se fíen.

En especial tengan en cuenta la regla no escrita de que cuando el SP abre por encima del 0,75% en valor absoluto ..... es probable que se ponga más del 1,5% en el mismo sentido.


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

Les dejo, vamos a ver el jurbol.

Exxxxxxxpaña !!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2013)

el futbol hace milagros








ningun pais europeo ha ganado nunca a brasil en su casa en partido oficial


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

Joder, si juega Marcelo de titular. Que se lo pregunten al Madrid. Hasta Mou le terminó sentando por petardo.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 23:58 ----------

Enlace para los que tengan dificultades para verlo porque su parienta está viendo el boxeo en MarcaTV.

Canal 1 | Rojadirecta Online


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2013)

¿En serio os váis a poner a hablar de fútbol también en el hilo del Ibex?


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿En serio os váis a poner a hablar de fútbol también en el hilo del Ibex?



los domingos se habla de todo, incluso de bolsa


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Vaya pufo el Casillas .... y después se lo echaban en cara a Mou. Este ha vivido de un equipo grande pero es un pufo. Lo ha hecho bien en el pasado y ahora vive de los réditos.

Saquen a Gea de una vez.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 00:05 ----------

Publicidad de Yingli detrás de la portería de España. Va todo junto, no pueden dudar de ello.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya pufo el Casillas .... y después se lo echaban en cara a Mou. Este ha vivido de un equipo grande pero es un pufo. Lo ha hecho bien en el pasado y ahora vive de los réditos.
> 
> Saquen a Gea de una vez.
> 
> ...



en 2 años habrá más jugadores en la selección que juegan fuera que en la Liga.


----------



## jaialro (1 Jul 2013)

Aqui se habla de bolsa i platita.Futbol para palilleros.Tomorrow a por mis queridos 175$ diarios spieros.


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2013)

¿Estáis comentando solo porque os guste el fútbol, o indirectamente estáis sugiriendo que hay alguna relación entre que España gane o no y cómo abra el Ibex?


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en 2 años habrá más jugadores en la selección que juegan fuera que en la Liga.



Ya es así viendo cómo piensan los catalanes :8:

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 00:16 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> ¿Estáis comentando solo porque os guste el fútbol, o indirectamente estáis sugiriendo que hay alguna relación entre que España gane o no y cómo abra el Ibex?



Influye y mucho ::


----------



## Arrebonico (1 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaaaamos Nadal.
> 
> Oh wait. Que lo de esta noche es fútbol. ::



:XX: Entrando por la puerta grande, como debe ser... Bienvenido Maestro.


----------



## pollastre (1 Jul 2013)

Coño, ya nos van follando.

Si es que....

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 00:27 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> ¿Estáis comentando solo porque os guste el fútbol, o indirectamente estáis sugiriendo que hay alguna relación entre que España gane o no y cómo abra el Ibex?




Hay estudios que "linkan" (ow yeah :: ) el estado de ánimo de los operadores, contra el riesgo que toman en sus trades o, digamos, el "ánimo" con el que los ponen encima de la mesa.

Pero no se deje ofuscar por semejantes gilipolleces.... hablamos de fútbol porque son las doce y media de la madrugada, poco más


----------



## Arrebonico (1 Jul 2013)

3 páginas y las 00:26h del primero de mes. Todavía no ha empezado ese guano calentito y humeante que tanto nos gusta... :fiufiu:


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Coño, ya nos van follando.
> 
> Si es que....
> 
> ...



pues mañana la bolsa brasileña sube un huevo...


por cierto, arbeloa ese es un paquete, lo quita en breve


----------



## pollastre (1 Jul 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues mañana la bolsa brasileña sube un huevo...
> 
> 
> por cierto, arbeloa ese es un paquete, lo quita en breve




No sé si es mi natural desconfianza hacia todo lo patrio, pero tengo un sentimiento chúngale de que vamos a salir hostiados de Maracaná esta noche.......

A ver si la cago en este trade, no me importaría


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2013)

Januuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus iker ::

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 00:33 ----------




pollastre dijo:


> No sé si es mi natural desconfianza hacia todo lo patrio, pero tengo un sentimiento chúngale de que vamos a salir hostiados de Maracaná esta noche.......
> 
> A ver si la cago en este trade, no me importaría



Yo me estoy oliendo un pullback....


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Januuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus iker ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 00:33 ----------
> 
> ...



Le ha pegado el balón. No le des bola a este chicarro. Vale menos que Prisa. Desde que la mete en calentito se le ha ido la fuerza.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 00:38 ----------




azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues mañana la bolsa brasileña sube un huevo...
> 
> 
> por cierto, arbeloa ese es un paquete, lo quita en breve



El aporte del Madrid es de cero patatero. Hasta Ramos, el más solvente, ya lleva una amarilla y eso condiciona.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2013)

ramos x javimartinez y arbeloa x azpilliqueta 
silva x mata


bueno, venga dejo esto que parezco que sé y todo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2013)

España está distribuyendo cojones....

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 00:44 ----------

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuufffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Pufo de nuevo de Casillas. Estará orgulloso el muy cabrón. Y tenía que ser Neymar para joderle un poco más.


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2013)

Mierda, entonces mañana abrimos bajistas, vaya, que iba largo.

Me tengo que buscar un broker bueno que me pueda poner en corto, pero es que me han dicho que no sea tan impaciente, ya que acabo de empezar a operar -.-


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2013)

baño tremendo... el arbeloa ese no vale ni para tomar por culo, es peor que un cancer

cómo es posible que ese juegue en la selección? si casillas es prisa, este es angel ron


----------



## jjsuamar (1 Jul 2013)

Pedazo de arbitro cabron-tonto que nos ha tocado

Enviado desde mi GT-S5839i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Pedazo de arbitro cabron-tonto que nos ha tocado
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5839i usando Tapatalk 2



juegan fuerte, no están acostumbrados no?

y los brasileiros corren más que contador tras comer chuletada en Irún. Aguantarán así todo el partido?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2013)

Janus mamón, que me dices de xavi? La tocará hoy o no?
Eso no quita que Arbeloa esté más perdió que que un marica en la casa de Hugh_Hefner.....
Pero bueno, ellos han sido mucho mejores.


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Vamos con un summary rápido:

-Equipo que no sale con alma de campeón.
-Intoxicación futbolísticamente hablando por parte de Arbeloa y Casillas. Dos churretes no se perdonan en una final. Especialmente vergonzante el gol de Neymar con la izquierda escorado y por la parte que el portero tiene que proteger. Llama la atención la repetición en cámara lenta para ver cómo actúa Casillas. Le tenían que denegar el pase por Barajas. Ha parecido como Jaimito cuando amañaba combates de boxeo.

Falta carácter y sobre todo el oficio que tendría una Italia. Ya pueden jugar mal pero no se les pasa por encima. No es lo mismo ganar un mundial sin jugar contra Brasil que tener que dar imagen de campeón en el Maracaná. Los cariocas se juegan la vida o al menos luchan como si se lo jugaran.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2013)

Por cierto...abrirá Janus algun hilo añadiendo la etiqueta

HILO MÍTICO??????????????????????


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus mamón, que me dices de xavi? La tocará hoy o no?
> Eso no quita que Arbeloa esté más perdió que que un marica en la casa de Hugh_Hefner.....
> Pero bueno, ellos han sido mucho mejores.



Xavi tiene a Iniesta como contraparte. La contraparte de Casillas está en el banquillo pero es imposible porque el entrenador es un merengón.

Vaya verguenza, se puede perder pero no hacer el ridículo. Es la España pupitas porque ese gol de Neymar es de regalar los partidos. Ellos han marcado al comienzo y al final del primer tiempo. En plan, os jodéis.

El carácter ganador de un Lorenzo, un Alonso o un Valentino ..... no existe en unos jugadores amanerados. Es así. Han ganado mucho gracias a la magia de unos pocos catalanes y unos cruces con suerte en Eurocopas y sobre todo en el mundial.

El fallo de Pedro (le detesto) es de jugador no_ganador. Un crack mete un gol con media oportunidad. Un Ronaldo ahí no falla, o un Messi.


----------



## jayco (1 Jul 2013)

Bueno, que se jodan que les ha petado la burbuja de la materias primas MUHAHHAHAHA


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2013)

yo de futbol no entiendo mucho, pero he visto a los millonarios de brasil corriendo todo el rato, y presionando, como alma que lleva el diablo, y a los millonarios españoles totalmente parados. Solo corrían para atrás cuando se les escapaban los delanteros.


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2013)

Ahh ya sabía yo que os iba a preguntar algo.

Mañana entra al Ibex Ebro Foods, creo, qué tal la véis, subirá?

Yo creo que puede pasarle como a DÍA o a Jazztel y subir bastante.


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto...abrirá Janus algun hilo añadiendo la etiqueta
> 
> HILO MÍTICO??????????????????????



Dame tiempo, ya aprendí a subir enlaces en youtube. Espero tardar menos que usted en dejar las escalas logarítmicas .... de capítulo uno en eso de los traders en formación :o

Se le perdona todo gracias a las firmas que nos ha facilitado.:. Hasta Ponzi anda como un niño con zapatos nuevos.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 00:58 ----------




azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo de futbol no entiendo mucho, pero he visto a los millonarios de brasil corriendo todo el rato, y presionando, como alma que lleva el diablo, y a los millonarios españoles totalmente parados. Solo corrían para atrás cuando se les escapaban los delanteros.



Como en casi todo por no decir en todo si hay libertad: gana quien tiene un extra de motivación. Estos chicos están llenos de halagos y así se les están comiendo.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 00:59 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> Ahh ya sabía yo que os iba a preguntar algo.
> 
> Mañana entra al Ibex Ebro Foods, creo, qué tal la véis, subirá?
> 
> Yo creo que puede pasarle como a DÍA o a Jazztel y subir bastante.



Ebro es un corto magnífico. Basta entrar en el IBEX para que pasadas unas semanas pierda flujo entrante de dinero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2013)

Yanuz, te olvidas de 

- Las noches de putas pasan factura.
- y de...

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/4f0f8453-8954-407e-86e8-e00a90253bfd/07.01.2013-00.58.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/4f0f8453-8954-407e-86e8-e00a90253bfd/07.01.2013-00.58.png" width="466" height="310" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yanuz, te olvidas de
> 
> - Las noches de putas pasan factura.
> - y de...
> ...



Pensaba que la moneda de cambio sería ofrecer la derrota de España a cambio de no expropiar a TimoF por dar una calidad de servicio tercermundista.


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ebro es un corto magnífico. Basta entrar en el IBEX para que pasadas unas semanas pierda flujo entrante de dinero.



¿Puedes extenderte un poco más mientras dura el descanso del partido?


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2013)

el campo está medio vacio, no? crisis?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2013)

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Pues que cuando un valor entra en el IBEX ... ha disfrutado de un flujo constante de dinero institucional entrando para estar en las carteras de réplica. Una vez que está dentro, aparece dinero de los "más lentos" pero rápidamente finaliza el flujo de dinero. No hay que ponerse corto desde el primer día pero hay que poner el valor en la lista de valores bajistas probables.

Nos vamos a por el 4-0. El ridículo de Casillas, la ineptitud de Del Bosque y la falta de convencimiento del resto .... Toma 3-0.


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos con un summary rápido:
> 
> -Equipo que no sale con alma de campeón.
> -Intoxicación futbolísticamente hablando por parte de Arbeloa y Casillas. Dos churretes no se perdonan en una final. Especialmente vergonzante el gol de Neymar con la izquierda escorado y por la parte que el portero tiene que proteger. Llama la atención la repetición en cámara lenta para ver cómo actúa Casillas. Le tenían que denegar el pase por Barajas. Ha parecido como Jaimito cuando amañaba combates de boxeo.
> ...



No te coscas :bla::bla::bla:

La selección hoy esta repleta de jugadores del Farsa ::::::


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Casillas mal colocado porque desde esa distancia tiene que tener cubierta toda la portería. Además no ha ido en plan trallazo. Puto desgraciado. Nos ha brindado dos goles tras salir de la caseta.


----------



## tarrito (1 Jul 2013)

3 - 5, me lo ha soplado el Jato por privado... me ha asegurado que va sobrio


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No te coscas :bla::bla::bla:
> 
> La selección hoy esta repleta de jugadores del Farsa ::::::



Si, si, si, si, si. Los del barsa totalmente abrumados por el ambiente y la ambición de quien quiere ganar. La defensa y el portero del Madrid.

Si piensas que Casillas está dando el punto de campeón .... vas de culo y no tienes objetividad. Mou lo supo ver y le echaron.


Penalty: que lo tire Ramos, voy a cerrar las ventanas no sea que me lo meta en el salón.


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si, si, si, si, si. Los del barsa totalmente abrumados por el ambiente y la ambición de quien quiere ganar. La defensa y el portero del Madrid.
> 
> Si piensas que Casillas está dando el punto de campeón .... vas de culo y no tienes objetividad. Mou lo supo ver y le echaron.



Piérdete gañán de salón ::

Para hablar de Casillas debe limpiarte la boca.

Peeeenalty cabrón :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2013)

panenkazo.......


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2013)

shit.........


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

En fin: Florentino está pensando a quien vender ahora que todavía puede sacar algo por ellos. Debería estar convenciendo también a Juan Béjar.


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues que cuando un valor entra en el IBEX ... ha disfrutado de un flujo constante de dinero institucional entrando para estar en las carteras de réplica. Una vez que está dentro, aparece dinero de los "más lentos" pero rápidamente finaliza el flujo de dinero. No hay que ponerse corto desde el primer día pero hay que poner el valor en la lista de valores bajistas probables.
> 
> Nos vamos a por el 4-0. El ridículo de Casillas, la ineptitud de Del Bosque y la falta de convencimiento del resto .... Toma 3-0.



¿Por qué tío?

DÍA y Jazztel han subido un montón desde que entraron el IBEX, no entiendo tu argumento si esa es la única base y no responde a una valoración real sobre la empresa.


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Piérdete gañán de salón ::
> 
> Para hablar de Casillas debe limpiarte la boca.
> 
> Peeeenalty cabrón :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Negocios en crecimiento y objetos de posible OPA. Los números de Ebro no tienen esa tracción.

En fín, cada uno arriesga su dinero.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 01:18 ----------

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras:








.... pero que se ande con cuidado si finalmente no se va al United.







---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 01:19 ----------




bertok dijo:


>



Te comes muchas últimamente. Como sigas yendo de la mano de los mediocres .... terminarás vendiendo barquillos en Mendez Álvaro.


----------



## Cantor (1 Jul 2013)

pág 13 y 3-0... ya no sé si pillar sitio o abrir el hilo de agosto ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2013)

joer que montaje mashmallow!


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> pág 13 y 3-0... ya no sé si pillar sitio o abrir el hilo de agosto ::



Y ni un mensaje de bolsa :XX::XX:

Me profanan el hilo sagrado del Ibex, de lo poco que queda del foro...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2013)

eguarl.......


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Vaya roto que ha hecho Neymar y Hulk en el partido. Ellos dos solitos y un excepcional Casillas han resuelto el partido para Brasil.

Ramos consciente de que no nos merecemos ni el gol de la honrilla .... se va a quedar sin el MVP.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 01:28 ----------




azkunaveteya dijo:


> joer que montaje mashmallow!



Es que si se la ve a ella con otro, el niño se pone a llorar como cuando le hicieron el cow la última vez.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Y ni un mensaje de bolsa :XX::XX:
> 
> Me profanan el hilo sagrado del Ibex, de lo poco que queda del foro...



Usted es que veo que es nueva en el hilo......

¿¿¿¿¿Os acordáis de aquel offtopic de futbolines?????


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Y ni un mensaje de bolsa :XX::XX:
> 
> Me profanan el hilo sagrado del Ibex, de lo poco que queda del foro...



Lee entre líneas, España empieza a desmontar lo poco que tenía de valor.


----------



## tarrito (1 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted es que veo que es nueva en el hilo......
> 
> ¿¿¿¿¿Os acordáis de aquel offtopic de futbolines?????



siempre hay gente que en vez de hablar de bolsa se pone con sus cositas


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2013)

neymar mvp


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

El guaje está para ser fichado por el Madrid.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 01:39 ----------

Pedro no mete un gol ni al arco iris. A ver si lo ficha también Florentino .... Qué diferencia entre Julio César e Iker Casillas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2013)




----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Venga chavales, que lo mismo para la vuelta levantáis el partido.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2013)

bueno majos... a ver el ibez mañana

vamos a quedarnos con un buen recuerdo de brasil


----------



## Sipanha (1 Jul 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Salgo de la sombra, me descojono vivo y me voy.
> 
> Saludos!.


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Anda cómodo Casillas, solo le faltan las palomitas.







Este chico tiene que tener cuidado a ver si le va a dar un tirón el cuello y luego no puede comer potorro con comodidad.







Brasil se lo ha tomado en serio .....







.... y España ha ido con lo justo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jul 2013)

futbol es futbol.... 15 paginas gastadas en esto...


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Vamos a preparar ir a dormir.

[YOUTUBE]KOg7Vq8moiQ[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 02:15 ----------

Muy pocas veces el SP ha estado tan bien definido. Por debajo de 1600 guano y del bueno si le dejan. Es probable.

Por encima de 1620, posible histeria de cierre de algunos cortos.


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Jul 2013)




----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

El SP va a brindar un short a estas horas?. Joder, que me quiero ir a dormir pero los leuros se ganan a cualquier hora.


----------



## Abner (1 Jul 2013)

Pillo sitio en página 15 en hilo de furgol.

Posible nivel sin tocar en 7902. 

Seguimos en saldo positivo.
Buena suerte

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted es que veo que es nueva en el hilo......
> 
> ¿¿¿¿¿Os acordáis de aquel offtopic de futbolines?????



Ponerse un nick femenino no falla , ya solo falta que me pase por la guardería y algunos hasta me pagafanteen.

Y menos mal que no me puse Verna como quería. :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Ponerse un nick femenino no falla , ya solo falta que me pase por la guardería y algunos hasta me pagafanteen.
> 
> Y menos mal que no me puse Verna como quería. :XX:



Si el RSI está girado a la baja, lo más probable es que el precio caiga.... pues eso. :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## inversobres (1 Jul 2013)

Ya se huele la sangre, mren usa y el pepino.qie han metido desde hace 15 minutos.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

empezamos la semana haciendo pole en hilo mitico , dia tradicionalmente alcista , pero hemos hecho pullback hacia la clavicular de un hipotetico HCH :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (1 Jul 2013)

Se lleva un short...::::::.

Otro rabazo para hoy. Mirad a los americanos, como la espuma.


----------



## ponzi (1 Jul 2013)

El negocio de Janus ayer...


Que grandes Yelp, de mayor quiero crear una empresa asi


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=YELP

Da igual lo que vendan o cual sea su margen bruto, casi todo lo que ganan va a pagar nominas

En 2009 de 24,7 mill de margen bruto ...pagarpn 22,6 mill
En 2012 de 127,6 mill van y pagan 116,4 mill.

Prácticamente no tienen flujos de caja como tampoco tienen deuda.

Aquí lo que cotiza es la caja con casi 100 mill y la futura promesa de un buen negocio, que a día de hoy es solo aire.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

Guanos dias.....

Que bien san y sacyr.....

Ale, todo tranquilo, cuidenmelas!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

tenemos los maximos clavados en plena clavicular :fiufiu:

por cierto subpole


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

Importante para los que lleven sacyr:

Mañana pasa a cotizar el derecho, por lo que es muy probable en el dia de mañana la accion caiga un 4%aproximadamente...lo digo por si llevais stop puesto....tengais cuidado.


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Jul 2013)

Probamos una entradita en Zeltia que la chita callando va camino de los 2 euros.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

muy mala pinta tienen los indices , estas aperturas alcistas son tipicas trampas para alcistillas , me esperaba gap a la baja para ir recuperando , pero esto es mejor , el guano va a ser brutal :Baile:

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 09:44 ----------

maximo en 7852 , exactamente en la clavicular del HCH , se esta requeteconfirmando dicho HCH :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2013)

Hago la pole en un hilo con **, y me voy a por el café... No sin antes recordar la recomendación que hice de Ebro con lo que parecía era un doble suelo. Lo ha confirmado, ha salido disparada desde ahí, y ha roto en la sesión de hoy máximos históricos. Hacia arriba sólo parece haber vía libre. A ver si lo consolida al cierre.


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Importante para los que lleven sacyr:
> 
> Mañana pasa a cotizar el derecho, por lo que es muy probable en el dia de mañana la accion caiga un 4%aproximadamente...lo digo por si llevais stop puesto....tengais cuidado.



Es decir que mañana regalan acciones no?


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jul 2013)

menudo re-reversal


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muy mala pinta tienen los indices , estas aperturas alcistas son tipicas trampas para alcistillas , me esperaba gap a la baja para ir recuperando , pero esto es mejor , el guano va a ser brutal :Baile:
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 09:44 ----------
> 
> maximo en 7852 , exactamente en la clavicular del HCH , se esta requeteconfirmando dicho HCH :rolleye:



bravo maestro , este trolleo que no es trolleo mola :Aplauso:


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Jul 2013)

Menudo gap que se ha marcado Nokia en apertura. A ver si esta vez aguanta y supera esos 3 euros.:o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2013)

Ponzi ponte la firma.

Primer aviso.


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Jul 2013)

buenos días.
Votado el 5 estrellas.
Que nos vaya bien en este julio.


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2013)

Pillo sitio y me piro.

*Rojo pasión*


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pillo sitio y me piro.
> 
> *Rojo pasión*



no nos gafes , ten piedad de estas pobres gacelillas bajistas :ouch: 

madame bertok no vas a salir de la trinchera para aprovechar el HCH ? ienso:


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Es decir que mañana regalan acciones no?



No entiendo muy bien por que pero si, se puede decir que mañana nos aparece un derecho por cada veinte acciones que tengamos....es decir, un 5% que imagino bajara la cotizacion de la accion respecto alcierre de hoy.


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El SP va a brindar un short a estas horas?. Joder, que me quiero ir a dormir pero los leuros se ganan a cualquier hora.



Pues no era momento de cortos no 

Hablando de cortos...¿Por que en IG markets no me deja metérselos a la mierda de Acciona? Me dice que por "restricciones de préstamo en el mercado subyacente"...pero no tengo claro que significa. ¿Han prohibido los cortos ahí or what?


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Jul 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Menudo gap que se ha marcado Nokia en apertura. A ver si esta vez aguanta y supera esos 3 euros.:o



Cuidado con la letra pequeña del trato nsn. Este trimestre han perdido pasta y en los próximos resultados::::


----------



## hydra69 (1 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien por que pero si, se puede decir que mañana nos aparece un derecho por cada veinte acciones que tengamos....es decir, un 5% que imagino bajara la cotizacion de la accion respecto alcierre de hoy.



Ampliación de capital liberada.Con cargo a reservas.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pues no era momento de cortos no
> 
> Hablando de cortos...¿Por que en IG markets no me deja metérselos a la mierda de Acciona? Me dice que por "restricciones de préstamo en el mercado subyacente"...pero no tengo claro que significa. ¿Han prohibido los cortos ahí or what?




Se supone que para meter cortos tiene que haber alguien que te preste las acciones....para tu venderlas y cuando quieras cerrar los cortos, comprarlas y devolverselas.

Si nadie presta acciones, no se pueden meter cortos.


Seguro que alguien te confirma esto, o me corrige.....es que yo los cortos.....soy mas de largos:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

HCH requeteconfirmado , soltad to el papel y cargad cortos , ultimo aviso :no:

objetivo del HCH 6800 , objetivo de MV 6500 :Baile:

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 11:05 ----------

como se nota que el personal va largo , cuanto daño esta haciendo el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista , no dejareis de cargar largos durante to el recorrido al 6500 :ouch:


----------



## hydra69 (1 Jul 2013)

Pués hoy yo no veo a sacyr en un -4%

Ibex mediante claro.


----------



## tesorero (1 Jul 2013)

Buenos días, pillamos sitio, a ver como se presenta el segundo semestre.


----------



## inversobres (1 Jul 2013)

Impresionante, no vale con uno que sr suma otro.


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2013)

¿Sabe alguien cuando paga Santander el dividendo de este trimestre?


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Pués hoy yo no veo a sacyr en un -4%
> 
> Ibex mediante claro.



Toquemos madera::


Si lo dices por mi mensaje, me refiero a mañana, ya que el que tenga las 20 acciones hoy, mañana tendrá 20 acciones más los derechos necesarios para conseguir otra acción.

Cada derecho valorado en 0,11 euros por ejemplo.

Por lo que 2,40 - 0,11 euros ....2,29.

Por tanto mi aviso era por si alguno tenía stop yo que se...., en 2,30.....pues su stop, obviamente corre peligro....aunque ojalá me equivoque y cerremos hoy por encima de 2,50:cook:

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 11:43 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> ¿Sabe alguien cuando paga Santander el dividendo de este trimestre?



15 de julio puedes vender los derechos,.

busca en google dividendo 2013 julio san y te aparecen las fechas de todo el proceso


----------



## Sealand (1 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Pués hoy yo no veo a sacyr en un -4%
> 
> Ibex mediante claro.



Fuerte aluvión de fondos en Sacyr tras la salida de Abelló y las cajas | Empresas | Cinco Días


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2013)

Bueno...el DAX parece que quiere otro asalto al 8k...Seguro que el Maese tiene una explicación impecable acerca de configuraciones, leoncios y niveles, pero yo me quedo con mi teoría: Jato largo.

Me he llevado un azotito de 25 pipos por ponerme corto, pero nada serio.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2013)

Vamonos de Peponians

Como hoy hagan un cierre guapo nos vamos de cabeza a los 1640


----------



## inversobres (1 Jul 2013)

Usa en maximos y el ibex a por ellos, tenemos datos interesantes en usa esta semana.

Hvei style cambiando de opinion cada pagina.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2013)

Y un festivo interesante usano de por medio el jueves...


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

Vamos guaneros y guanosos del ibex.... Pónganse cortos con todo lo gordo...... Que oportunidad más buena tienen.....


----------



## juanfer (1 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vamos guaneros y guanosos del ibex.... Pónganse cortos con todo lo gordo...... Que oportunidad más buena tienen.....



Cuando hoy se cierre el gap del eurostoxx50, pepon va a visitar a todos los que van cortos.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Jul 2013)

.
Buenas, pillo sitio, cinco estrellas, etc ...


----------



## tesorero (1 Jul 2013)

El S&P contado, tiene una Jran bajista (cat style) que no supera en los entornos de los 1615


----------



## Maravedi (1 Jul 2013)

Poleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando hoy se cierre el gap del eurostoxx50, pepon va a visitar a todos los que van cortos.



A Pepon le dejamos tranquilo....... Como mucho que se pase a proveer a don pandoro de más viagra....


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El negocio de Janus ayer...
> 
> 
> Que grandes Yelp, de mayor quiero crear una empresa asi
> ...



Generoso lo cotizan a 2,2B


----------



## tesorero (1 Jul 2013)

El ibex está muy pepónico hoy comparado con Alemania, ¿qué es lo que hay por ahí para que pase esto, aparte de ser un índice de tercera división?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2013)

Este Jueves habla Dronji ,no?

Yankis cerrados ese día...

Viernes puede ser Epic


----------



## alimon (1 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Este Jueves habla Dronji ,no?
> 
> Yankis cerrados ese día...
> 
> Viernes puede ser Epic



A mi el guano este viernes es que me viene mal, que el sábado empieza San Fermín y no estaré en condiciones.

No me lo pueden adelantar a mañana o el miércoles? Que opinan el gato o Bertok del tema.


----------



## juanfer (1 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Este Jueves habla Dronji ,no?
> 
> Yankis cerrados ese día...
> 
> Viernes puede ser Epic



El lunes, martes y miercoles la FED inyecta lo de toda la semana, jueves y viernes no hay inyección. Con lo que va a ser muy muy epic.:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> A mi el guano este viernes es que me viene mal, que el sábado empieza San Fermín y no estaré en condiciones.
> 
> No me lo pueden adelantar a mañana o el miércoles? Que opinan el gato o Bertok del tema.



Si no estoy hablando de guano precisamente...


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Jul 2013)

Entro...
Voto el hilo con las 5 estrellas de rigor.
Os recuerdo que hagais lo mismo.
Llamo paquete al Janus por abrir el hilo sin el "tema mítico".
Llamo ansiaviva al Janus por abrir el hilo dos horas antes de tiempo.
... Y me voy...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2013)

Deuda de España 
_ Tras el dato de PMI de manufacturas de España mucho mejor de lo esperado y en el nivel de 50, estamos siendo la deuda que más cae de toda Europa bajando al 4.64% nada menos.
_


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

no estais a lo que debeis estar gaceleridos :no:

el sentido del movimiento gordo ya esta definido , la forma en la que tiraran al ibex hoy ya se puede finalmente ver claro 

objetivo 6500 , no lo olvideis cuando el ibex este en los 8400 :XX:

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 13:49 ----------

gacela en pepitoria dio el dato clave , el que faltaba para completar el timing :Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (1 Jul 2013)

P.A.B.H.P

Plataforma Afectad@s por Buscar el Hilo en el Principal (no letras rojitas con "Hilo Mítico")

normalmente tardo entre 10 - 15 segundos en localizar el hilo ... ahora entre 25 - 30 :ouch:

No Hilo Mítico No 5 estrellas ... y ahora no respiro


----------



## hydra69 (1 Jul 2013)

Coño sacyr...Y yo mirando pechotes.


----------



## inversobres (1 Jul 2013)

Y ahi esta el rabazo. Siempre estoy con lo mismo y el fondo es el que es. Ayer dando por muerto al ibex y hoy anuniando peponadas... En fin.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Coño sacyr...Y yo mirando pechotes.



A 2,42 he pedido al San Pepón que cierre por encima de 2,50 para no enterarnos de la dilución....de momento vamos a mitad de camino...máximo de 2.467:Baile:


----------



## hydra69 (1 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A 2,42 he pedido al San Pepón que cierre por encima de 2,50 para no enterarnos de la dilución....de momento vamos a mitad de camino...máximo de 2.467:Baile:



hombre no todos los días regalan papelitos gratis,que si es una mierda pero es nuestra mierda.::


----------



## alimon (1 Jul 2013)

Que opinais de meterle un corto al POP, si llega a 2,40?


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> hombre no todos los días regalan papelitos gratis,que si es una mierda pero es nuestra mierda.::




De eso se trata, de comprar mierda barata, venderla más cara y con la diferencia comprarnos jamón del güeno )


----------



## ponzi (1 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> De eso se trata, de comprar mierda barata, venderla más cara y con la diferencia comprarnos jamón del güeno )




Es usted todo un pocero de los mercados financieros


http://www.joselito.com/es


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

alimon especializate en indices , por ejemplo inversobres va largo en el indice de drogadiccion :fiufiu:


----------



## alimon (1 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alimon especializate en indices , por ejemplo inversobres va largo en el indice de drogadiccion :fiufiu:



Ya, pero que no quiero liarme mucho, que del 6 al 14 no voy a operar. Sería un metesaca rapidito, solo la puntita, con stop 2,45.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Que opinais de meterle un corto al POP, si llega a 2,40?




Meterle cortos al POP es como robar, o como la bota de oro de Torres valiéndose de 4 goles a Tahití. 

Búsquese un rival digno, que aquí venimos a ganar dinero pero con cierto honor.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

como os gusta chicharrear :rolleye: 

del pop no se na , pero del ibex te dire que los cortos son claros hasta la zona 7450 :fiufiu:


----------



## alimon (1 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Meterle cortos al POP es como robar, o como la bota de oro de Torres valiéndose de 4 goles a Tahití.
> 
> Búsquese un rival digno, que aquí venimos a ganar dinero pero con cierto honor.



_*"Quien roba a un ladrón, tiene 100 años de perdón"*_


----------



## ponzi (1 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alimon especializate en indices , por ejemplo inversobres va largo en el indice de drogadiccion :fiufiu:



Hablando de Drojas....Cuiden su desayuno...A uno natural del pueblo cariño que le echaron Droja a granel en el cocalao....eso si lo de las 3 prostitutas como que tiene ni importancia


[YOUTUBE]4LyXIKANgjs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inversobres (1 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alimon especializate en indices , por ejemplo inversobres va largo en el indice de drogadiccion :fiufiu:



En el indice de tu puta madre follaburras. Tu a lo tuyo que se te empieza a notar demasiado tu alter ego.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hablando de Drojas....Cuiden su desayuno...A uno natural del pueblo cariño que le echaron Droja a granel en el cocalao....eso si lo de las 3 prostitutas como que tiene ni importancia
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4LyXIKANgjs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (1 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> _*"Quien roba a un ladrón, tiene 100 años de perdón"*_
















Deja al pobre Popular hombre, que da penita...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

otro como burbubolsa , no te voy ni a reportar chaval , bastante tienes con lo tuyo 

en cuanto al ibex , solo dire que siempre que salen buenas noticias sobre ejpain , vienen los indices fueltes a arrastrar al ibex 

el HCH es claro , ibex a 6500 para agosto y el cierre del gap para septiembre octubre ienso:


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> otro como burbubolsa , no te voy ni a reportar chaval , bastante tienes con lo tuyo
> 
> en cuanto al ibex , solo dire que siempre que salen buenas noticias sobre ejpain , vienen los indices fueltes a arrastrar al ibex
> 
> el HCH es claro , ibex a 6500 para agosto y el cierre del gap para septiembre octubre ienso:




Pues ya sabe, póngase corto!!!!:Baile:




Oh, wait!!!:XX:


::

8:


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> 15 de julio puedes vender los derechos,.
> 
> busca en google dividendo 2013 julio san y te aparecen las fechas de todo el proceso



¿Me conviene esperar hasta el 15 de julio? Todavía no aparecen en mi saldo contable los derechos.

Entré a 4.92


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2013)

Movistar lanza el primer smartphone con Firefox OS por 69 euros pero sin Whatsapp - elEconomista.es

SIN ACCESO A WHATSAPP O INSTAGRAM

El nuevo sistema operativo de bajo precio va dirigido para usuarios primerizos de smartphone.


----------



## inversobres (1 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Movistar lanza el primer smartphone con Firefox OS por 69 euros pero sin Whatsapp - elEconomista.es
> 
> SIN ACCESO A WHATSAPP O INSTAGRAM
> 
> El nuevo sistema operativo de bajo precio va dirigido para usuarios primerizos de smartphone.



Estuve en la presentacion del mismo en la UPV en Bilbao y tampoco me parecio nada del otro mundo. Mas bien algo corto y pobre para competir con Android. 

Tambien vienen por detras los de Canonical con Ubuntu Movile.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Me conviene esperar hasta el 15 de julio? Todavía no aparecen en mi saldo contable los derechos.
> 
> Entré a 4.92



Te aparecerán el15...ahi ya decides si vendes o no.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Jul 2013)

El otro dia volvi a verla. Sin palabras. 

Elige la vida 

[YOUTUBE]Q1j1QNGnq7Q[/YOUTUBE]

..., elige un empleo, elige una carrera, elige una familia. Elige un televisor grande que te cagas. Elige lavadoras, coches, equipos de compac disc y abrelatas eléctricos.

Elige la salud, colesterol bajo y seguros dentales, elige pagar hipotecas a interés fijo, elige un piso piloto, elige a tus amigos.
Elige ropa deportiva y maletas a juego. Elige pagar a plazos un traje de marca en una amplia gama de putos tejidos.
Elige el bricolaje y pregúntate quien coño eres los domingos por la mañana. Elige sentarte en el puto sofa a ver teleconcursos que emboban la mente y aplastan el espíritu mientras llenas tu boca de puta comida basura.
Elige pudrirte de viejo cagandote y meandote encima en un asilo miserable, siendo una carga para esos niñatos egoistas y echos polvo que has engendrado para remplazarte. Elige tu futuro. Elige la VIDA.


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Te aparecerán el15...ahi ya decides si vendes o no.



Ya, pero quería pedir un poco de consejo sobre si salirme o esperar hasta el 15, ¿Cómo suelen afectar los derechos al precio de la acción? ¿La hacen bajar? ¿Para qué sirven entonces?


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

7900....

Y el jato con 150 puntos en contra en su papertrading:XX:

Ahora si que si, ponganse cortos::


----------



## erpako (1 Jul 2013)

A alguien se le ha roto la clavícula?.:8:

Hoy se le atraganta la coca.


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Jul 2013)

Janus, las solares andan con alegría estos últimos días.
¿Cómo las ve?


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2013)

Bien bien rompemos los cortos parece y entramos largos... Que siga así hasta el 15, que me salgo y que vuelva a caer otra vez.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> A alguien se le ha roto la clavícula?.:8:
> 
> Hoy se le atraganta la coca.


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

Madre mia, vaya subidones.....mis niñas san y sacyr dandolo todo.....a estas operaciones ya les sacamos platita....y a nada que se de bien cobraremos dividendos y todo....


Amonoh alcihtasssss


----------



## Felix (1 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> A alguien se le ha roto la clavícula?.:8:



Lorenzo corrio con la clavicula rota y quedo quinto, pero te aseguro que si hubiese tenido el orto como el gato no se sienta en una moto en una temporada.


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora si que si, ponganse cortos::



IMHO?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2013)




----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> IMHO?



Es mensaje para los bajistas......)

Que se pongan cortos, si.....::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Jul 2013)

a ver si cerramos el gap del 19-20 junio. 8138f


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2013)




----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2013)

¡¡Sacyristas todos!!

(Fap, fap, fap, fap...)


----------



## inversobres (1 Jul 2013)

Ejem ejem... siempre con lo mismo...::::

No estaria mal pegar una vuelta para romper culos largos y vuelta parriba.

No va a hacer falta que salga el payaso italiano a decir nada.

Ahora salen todos como las setas con la lluvia a comprar... miedo me da esto.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Es mensaje para los bajistas......)
> 
> Que se pongan cortos, si.....::


----------



## hydra69 (1 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¡¡Sacyristas todos!!
> 
> (Fap, fap, fap, fap...)





Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]lyl5DlrsU90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## erpako (1 Jul 2013)

El gato estrellao.

[YOUTUBE]OmtryXu6dq4[/YOUTUBE]

Con cariño, para Jato.:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (1 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



y dónde dice que fue a hacer ese curso de fotochop??


----------



## tesorero (1 Jul 2013)

alcanzará el ibex hoy al dax?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2013)

Se lo están montando de escandalo para llegar a máximos en USA en poco tiempo


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Jul 2013)




----------



## inversobres (1 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se lo están montando de escandalo para llegar a máximos en USA en poco tiempo



No digas eso que te acusan de cansino y decir siempre lo mismo... ten cuidado.

En serio, otro viaje ahi arriba no estaria mal para preparar la carniceria. En mi opinion Julio no va a ser bajista, de hecho los maximos deberian ser tarea para este mes.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jul 2013)

Bernie is on fire!!!!! POMO POWAH!


----------



## alimon (1 Jul 2013)

He aqui un tuerto guiando a un ciego, y el motivo dela subida del POP:

Banco Santander da un voto de confianza a Popular y estima un potencial del 115% en bolsa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jul 2013)

reversal on air (posiblemente, hoy ya se han hecho las plusvis)


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> He aqui un tuerto guiando a un ciego, y el motivo dela subida del POP:
> 
> Banco Santander da un voto de confianza a Popular y estima un potencial del 115% en bolsa - Cotizalia.com



Vamos, que esta peña del SAN esta enmierdada hasta los topes o...le puede caer una OPA (para el valor mierder que tiene)


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jul 2013)

1616(c) superados a la séptima con buenos puntos.


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> reversal on air (posiblemente, hoy ya se han hecho las plusvis)



Mmm, pero entonces si no quieren mantener las posiciones en los 8000 DAX, todo dicho ¿no? ienso:


----------



## alimon (1 Jul 2013)

mas de media hora sin poner un post.


Os estais todos tocando, no, Piratillas???::::



Spoiler


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2013)




----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jul 2013)

Triple ataca a los 26. Abiertos cortos.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jul 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


>





Krim dijo:


> Mmm, pero entonces si no quieren mantener las posiciones en los 8000 DAX, todo dicho ¿no? ienso:



no, creo que se están cargando fuerzas para el 81xx(ibex) ::

si vuelven a 7830 más o menos no pasa nada


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2013)

Emm... habeis visto Onyx Pharma?? hace palidecer a una de las que se comentan de cuando en cuando: Ariad...

como está el patio, nenes...!!


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

el sp500 esta a 3 pipos de cerrar el gapsito y asi completar el pullback , no sois conscientes de lo que se os viene encima , se va abe un pollon :Baile:


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

aun esta muy vivo el recuerdo del pullback del nasdaq100 :rolleye: 

donde estara el buenazo de robotnick , este si que es un momento mistico :baba:

comprad bolsa gringa , subanmelo unos 3 punteques mas gacelillas :Baile:

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 17:37 ----------

llevad al futuro del sp500 hasta los 1623 por lo menos gaceleridos , se os va quitar de una ves la tonteria :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jul 2013)

Como te pongas corto te castro otra vez jato!


----------



## itaka (1 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Como te pongas corto te castro otra vez jato!



ya no tiene huevos


vaya risas con el jato en este hilo, la verdad que es un animador genial. sin el no entraría la mitad de las veces.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2013)

El SAN va a hacer algo gordo, gordo en poco tiempo...

No sé, quizás se vaya de compras o se quite "caspa"


----------



## peseteuro (1 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Como te pongas corto te castro otra vez jato!




Ten cuidado al sujetarlo porque tiene la clavícula algo lastimada


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

hoy mismo se gira el sp500 , cargad cortos con tres cojones y con to el total , el eurostoxx50 no puede con la mm200 , tercera sesion en la que no pue con ella , el big guano esta a punto de comenzar , advertidos quedan :no:

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 17:49 ----------

vamos gringuitos a pos los 1629 , esta al alcance de la mano  :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2013)

¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿habeis visto volumen SAN y BBVA???????

La que se va a liar.....


----------



## Krim (1 Jul 2013)

Ehhh...a mi no me sale que sea para tanto, piratón, me sale comparable a días previos.


----------



## itaka (1 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿habeis visto volumen SAN y BBVA???????
> 
> La que se va a liar.....



para abajo o para arriba ???


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

se va a liar , claro que se va a liar chaval , espera gaybrush que haces tu posteando :8: 

creo que este finde he cometido un terrible error :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2013)

En el SAN va a haber movimiento tocho al alza


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ehhh...a mi no me sale que sea para tanto, piratón, me sale comparable a días previos.



Datos prorealtime:

SAN x3 media 50 dias...
BBVA x6 media 50 dias...

¿parriba o parabajo?

yo diría que para arriba.... pero no caso, eh?

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 18:09 ----------

LOL ioputa el JJJ!


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Datos prorealtime:
> 
> SAN x3 media 50 dias...
> BBVA x6 media 50 dias...
> ...



Yo también lo he visto pero en otros medios esos volúmenes no concuerdan. No sé qué dato será el fiable.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

:XX: los gringos no quieren subir esos 3 pipitos mas  

estamos en esos momentos misticos y ujtedh ni se enteran , voy a por palomitas :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿habeis visto volumen SAN y BBVA???????
> 
> La que se va a liar.....



oh my god

+300 millones baby


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

pero el volumen del ibex es normalito :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 18:18 ----------

vamos ahora sp500 

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 18:24 ----------

gringos hijos de fruta , como no cierren el puto gap , si que me la lian :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

Santander? Volumen? Pepinazo para arriba? 

No me calenteis el valor aun..... Los que compramos hace unos días queremos que las gacelas entren cuando se rompan los 6,55 para colocarles todo el papel...... Bajar, volver a comprar y así.....


----------



## erpako (1 Jul 2013)

Creo que tiene que ver con pactos de recompra de acciones ante el reparto de dividendos por no residentes. Si son no residentes no hay retención.

Tras el pago se lo recompran los residente a cambio de una "comisionsilla".

El BBVA creo que reparte el 10.
SAN a mediados.


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Entro...
> Voto el hilo con las 5 estrellas de rigor.
> Os recuerdo que hagais lo mismo.
> Llamo paquete al Janus por abrir el hilo sin el "tema mítico".
> ...



Deja la pasta en los mercados.:o

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 19:09 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> Janus, las solares andan con alegría estos últimos días.
> ¿Cómo las ve?



Yingli lo está haciendo muy bien tras rebotar, tenía dudas la verdad, en la directriz alcista. Sin embargo, el mercado en general se percibe muy peligroso.

Hay que tener los stops ajustados y dejar correr las ganancias.


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2013)

Las utilities enseñando otra vez la patita... y está llena de pelos...!

Por otro lado, ver al SP en +1 y a NewsCorp en -2%... :X







Helicopteros del ejército egipcicio sobrevuelan El Cario en círculos con banderas nacionales colgadas. Cuatro ministros ya han renunciado y Mursi está ahora mismo reunido con la plana mayor. Se le acabó el duro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Triple ataca a los 26. Abiertos cortos.



Goal achieved, 25-18 350USD. Buen comienzo de semana. Voy a correr un rato y a que me dé el aire.

L8r!


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2013)

Gacelillas, comprad bancos españoles.

Los grandes están por encima de 0.85 veces el Valor en Libros ... :XX::XX::XX:

Tenéis a los bancos italianos por debajo de 0.4 veces el Valor en Libros ::::::

Os vais a merecer todo lo que pase 8:


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

He salido de Alpha con un 4% de reward. Lo veo peligroso todo en general y he ajustado el stop. Ha hecho su trabajo y no hay que mirar qué hace el valor en estos días.


----------



## juanfer (1 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Gacelillas, comprad bancos españoles.
> 
> Los grandes están por encima de 0.85 veces el Valor en Libros ... :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Esta semana es ideal para una quita de deuda portuguesa. Los banquitos patrios uff...... las manos fuertes ya han salido.


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Jul 2013)

Pero habeis visto la ultima vela del santander? joer, tened cuidado ahi fuera.


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Creo que tiene que ver con pactos de recompra de acciones ante el reparto de dividendos por no residentes. Si son no residentes no hay retención.
> 
> Tras el pago se lo recompran los residente a cambio de una "comisionsilla".
> 
> ...



¿Podrías explicar eso algo más? No lo entiendo del todo, y ahora mismo tengo Santander y estoy interesado en el BBVA.


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

La divergencia de precio vs. volumen es épica en Tesla. Cotiza a más de 13,4B y sigue subiendo cual cohete.

Ni tocar en largos por mucho que siga subiendo. Es brutal la divergencia, pero puede subir mucho más.


----------



## erpako (1 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar eso algo más? No lo entiendo del todo, y ahora mismo tengo Santander y estoy interesado en el BBVA.



Es un poco lioso, pero aquí te dan lo básico:

Estocadas con Hacienda | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


----------



## << 49 >> (1 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar eso algo más? No lo entiendo del todo, y ahora mismo tengo Santander y estoy interesado en el BBVA.



A lo mejor esto te vale, es de hace siete años pero cuadra completamente con lo dicho por el forero erpako:

El Santander mueve más de la mitad del volumen del Ibex por "maniobras fiscales"


----------



## donpepito (1 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La divergencia de precio vs. volumen es épica en Tesla. Cotiza a más de 13,4B y sigue subiendo cual cohete.
> 
> Ni tocar en largos por mucho que siga subiendo. Es brutal la divergencia, pero puede subir mucho más.



Clara ventaja para quien ve la guerra entre fondos desde su sillón, está pasando en muchas, ACAD por ejemplo.


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Ojo con los 1610.


----------



## Abner (1 Jul 2013)

Posible nivel abierto para mañana, 7960. Veremos casi seguro de nuevo el 7930.

Por abajo 7759

En teoría, seguimos en saldo positivo, 3200 contratos aprox. 
Deberíamos seguir teniendo recorrido hacia arriba.

Jato, deja los ombros-cabesa-ombros, primer aviso.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jul 2013)

Los 1616 se han convertido en soporte..... si los pierde cortos!


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pero habeis visto la ultima vela del santander? joer, tened cuidado ahi fuera.



Primer día de semestre.

Se va a pegar una hostia homérica 8:


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La divergencia de precio vs. volumen es épica en Tesla. Cotiza a más de 13,4B y sigue subiendo cual cohete.
> 
> Ni tocar en largos por mucho que siga subiendo. Es brutal la divergencia, pero puede subir mucho más.



pues yo casi entro hoy merr.......


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2013)

Volvemos a ver una situación familiar en el culibex.

Mientras el SP lucha por romper la pauta de corrección (si no consigue superar los 1639, huid), tenemos la mierda culibex luchando en los 7.8XX.

Los larguistas deben estar rezando para que no se caiga el SP ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy mismo se gira el sp500 , cargad cortos con tres cojones y con to el total , el eurostoxx50 no puede con la mm200 , tercera sesion en la que no pue con ella , el big guano esta a punto de comenzar , advertidos quedan :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 17:49 ----------
> 
> vamos gringuitos a pos los 1629 , esta al alcance de la mano  :Baile:



siyaldeciayoismo muertovivientista :Baile: los gringos nisiquiera puen cerrar el gap y ya se estan cayendo :abajo:


----------



## Abner (1 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Volvemos a ver una situación familiar en el culibex.
> 
> Mientras el SP lucha por romper la pauta de corrección (si no consigue superar los 1639, huid), tenemos la mierda culibex luchando en los 7.8XX.
> 
> Los larguistas deben estar rezando para que no se caiga el SP ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gato, llego a mi torre de control y veo el desastre alcista que has organizado en el Ibex; ¿tiene arreglo esto?.



aceptamos chabola como torre de control :rolleye: la clave esta en la mm200 del eurostoxx50 , el ibex ya esta metido en un canal fueltemente bajista


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ojo con los 1610.



En los doce, no se ha quedado muy lejos.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 22:33 ----------

Tesla vende cuarenta veces menos que General Motors y vale no llega a cuatro veces menos.


----------



## Antigona (1 Jul 2013)

Bertok no entiendo por qué disfrutas tanto creyendo que la bolsa va a bajar o diciéndolo aquí.

¿Si tan seguro estás de ello, por qué no entras siempre en corto?

Estás siempre diciendo que va a bajar, pase lo que pase en el día y con los índices. Cansa un poco.

Yo por ejemplo sólo voy a largo porque no tengo broker todavía para ir en cortos. Pero no veo por qué ese fanatismo entre o corto o largo, habrá que elegir cada una siempre con el objetivo de ganar dinero, que es lo que se trata.

Algunos mezcláis la ideología con lo que es pura especulación.


----------



## egarenc (1 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Bertok no entiendo por qué disfrutas tanto creyendo que la bolsa va a bajar o diciéndolo aquí.
> 
> ¿Si tan seguro estás de ello, por qué no entras siempre en corto?
> 
> ...



veo el trasfondo de tu comentario pero creo que lo planteas mal, si su análisis del mercado le dice que más tarde que pronto esto pegará el bajón padre, pues hace muy bien en decirlo y repetirlo hasta que se canse, quizá a más de uno ayudará. Eso no quiere decir que él opere como mejor le parezca y no lo explique, cada uno es libre de decir lo que quiera en cada momento. Por cierto, yo espero que sus presagios se cumplan para cargar, eso si, los 4000 no los veo sin que esto directamente pete por todos los dados, cosa que tampoco descarto. Ahora, cuando eso ocurra espero que Bertok nos ilumine la jugada


----------



## Janus (1 Jul 2013)

Mientras que Bertok viene con la vara de avellano a dar ostias esa falta de RESPECT!!!!, vamos a ir animando el cotarro.

[YOUTUBE]pYCEGd8DmRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jose (1 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Bertok no entiendo por qué disfrutas tanto creyendo que la bolsa va a bajar o diciéndolo aquí.
> 
> ¿Si tan seguro estás de ello, por qué no entras siempre en corto?
> 
> ...





Debe ser para dar miedito….

Poniéndote corto tampoco te estas perdiendo nada, muchas veces si quieres seguir en un valor es mejor vender y volver a comprar más abajo, en vez de abrirle un corto, que te obligue a cerrar una posición en pérdidas.

Si ya es difícil acertar cuando va a subir, es doblemente difícil acertar cuando va a subir y bajar.. Estadísticamente la gente que se pone corta y larga alternativamente, se arruina mucho antes que los otros.

Lo mejor es hacer media docena de operaciones buenas en todo el año y sobretodo olvidarse de operar a diario y pasarse el día frente a la pantalla…

Programar las órdenes y que entren y salgan cuando se llegue a precios sin SL y punto. Te lo dice uno que lleva bastantes años en esto. A parte de hacer de trader hay vida fuera del portátil.

La operativa que te están vendiendo algunos del foro corresponde al típico “trader” parado ludópata, que mueve cantidades míseras de 3000€ por valor, hasta que los pierde.

Eso el que los tiene porque créeme que la mayoría no tiene otra cosa mejor que hacer en todo el día que inventarse posiciones en carteras simuladas. Si los dejases operarían en bolsa hasta los sábados por la tarde.

La gente que se dedica de manera profesional al Trading hace una media de 90-120 operaciones diarias y créeme que no entran en buruja info a soltar gañanadas sobre gin tonics – relojes y bicicletas caras que comprarían si les tocase la bonoloto.

Lo dicho, el eternobajista Bertok (siempre se refier al SP , que nada tiene que ver con el Ibex). Pero como la mitad larga de los que invierten solo lo hacen en IBEX porque les parece demasiado complicado lo de la doble imposición acaban mezclando churras con merinas.

La bolsa sube por una sencilla razón, porque acude el dinero ya que no hay *ninguna *alternativa de inversión ahora mismo mejor que la bolsa. Ya que las rentabilidades de la mayoría de productos financieros están por los suelos, y en una sesión tranquila de bolsa se saca lo que en un año en renta fija.

saludos;


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

Pillo sitio


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


>



Them are not negative waves. The reality always overcomes the fiction.

Keep warm your ass, pandoro is coming.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 21:34 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> Bertok no entiendo por qué disfrutas tanto creyendo que la bolsa va a bajar o diciéndolo aquí.
> 
> ¿Si tan seguro estás de ello, por qué no entras siempre en corto?
> 
> ...



Hamijo, no hay ningún fanatismo en el razonamiento.

Analice el culibex y verá que lleva mucho tiempo, más de lo que la mente gacelil puede recordar, en Tendencia Primaria Bajista. Con eso está dicho todo y generalmente nos olvidamos de los basics: Teoría de Dow.

Con cuatro conceptos básicos, a nadie le extrañará que el culibex esté un 50% por debajo de os máximos del ciclo Primario Alcista anterior.

El fanatismo es ser siemprealcista en un mercado Primario Bajista.

Mis operaciones van en la línea de lo que escribo gratuitamente en el foro. Sé diferenciar perfectamente entre el ultracorto y el medio plazo. Créame, lo tengo claro y mis leuros están a salvo de contratendencias.

Suerte, no me haga caso. es probable que estoy equivocado 8:

---------- Post added 01-jul-2013 at 21:44 ----------




Jose dijo:


> Debe ser para dar miedito….
> 
> Poniéndote corto tampoco te estas perdiendo nada, muchas veces si quieres seguir en un valor es mejor vender y volver a comprar más abajo, en vez de abrirle un corto, que te obligue a cerrar una posición en pérdidas.
> 
> ...



jajaja, espero que se haya quedado a gusto.

Cuide de sus leuros mientras otros cuidan de los suyos. Se lo dice uno (yo) que actuando como un gañán tuvo pérdidas potenciales de cerca del 50% de todos sus ahorros en una sola posición piramidando como mandan los cánones y sin SL. Esa posición se salvo milagrosamente con mucha suerte.

Por favor, no me venga a dar lecciones con mis leuros. Las aprendí pasando muy malos momentos.

Suerte en sus trades.


----------



## tarrito (1 Jul 2013)

alguien me pasa los apuntes del día "bicicletas caras" ??

me lo perdí, estaría enfrascado en R.E viendo en dónde gastar el dinero de la bonoloto :rolleye: ienso:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Jul 2013)

El corto es mejor movimiento de la bolsa, te permite ganar en una semana lo que los larguistas tienen que esperar 6 meses. 
Claro que hay que saber muy bien cuando invocar a Pandoro, hay que tener tanto las tanto las razones fundamentales como la técnicas de nuestra parte y un ojo en la bolsa asiática. :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (1 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> alguien me pasa los apuntes del día "bicicletas caras" ??
> 
> me lo perdí, estaría enfrascado en R.E viendo en dónde gastar el dinero de la bonoloto :rolleye: ienso:



Pues riase, pero este es el unico hilo en burbuja donde se puede hablar de aficiones que se salgan de la religion lonchafinista.

El otro dia en otro hilo por decir que jugaba al padel ya me cayó lo típico de que si raquetas caras, deporte de mariquitas pijos.....:XX:

Luego llegaron las calificaciones de porqueyolovalguista, quieroynopudista y demás propias de esta nuestra comunidad:bla:

De bicis solo recuerdo la estatica que regalamos los del HVEI a Ghkghk


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jul 2013)

Me cuesta moverme pero tengo toque... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues riase, pero este es el unico hilo en burbuja donde se puede hablar de aficiones que se salgan de la religion lonchafinista.
> 
> El otro dia en otro hilo por decir que jugaba al padel ya me cayó lo típico de que si raquetas caras, deporte de mariquitas pijos.....:XX:
> 
> ...



Cuando gobernaba Aznar ni dios jugaba padel, como el jugaba se puso de moda entre los castuzos y ahora todo dios es un padel pro.
Digo esto sin ánimo de ofender a los jugadores de cualquier deporte de raqueta. :Baile:


----------



## alimon (2 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Bertok no entiendo por qué disfrutas tanto creyendo que la bolsa va a bajar o diciéndolo aquí.
> 
> ¿Si tan seguro estás de ello, por qué no entras siempre en corto?
> 
> ...





Pero..... Y existe un broker que no ofrezca posiciones cortas???? No tiene futuros, cfd's, warrants.......Nada? me resulta increible.


A ver, yo soy una gacelilla muy novata en todo esto, muy temeraria, y seguramente un futuro arruinado como han dicho algunos hace un tiempo.

Estoy seguro de que muchos no hacen ni una sola operación de las que ponen por aqui, Al contrario que yo, que todas las que he puesto, desastrosas la mayoría por cierto, son reales. No juego ni con 3000 mil, ni con 30k, sino con bastante más que eso y no me importa cagarla, porque tenía asumido que iba a perder un 10 o 15 % mínimo solo en aprender, como cualquiera que monta una empresa, la cual cree que puede funcionar, pero que al principio no domina.

dicho esto, pensar como piensas que todo siempre va a subir hasta el infinito como en el mundo de la piruleta, me parece de lo más ingenuo por tu parte, más que nada porque de esa manera nadie ganaría nada en este juego. Y molestrase porque haya gente que opine lo contrario, simplemente por el hecho de que va en contra de las posiciones que tu te has atrevido a abrir, me parece pueril. Es como ser aficionado de brasil y enfadarse de que haya aficionados de España que quieran que pierda tu equipo.

Creo que tan interesante puede ser una posición larga como corta. Lógicamente es mas peligrosa una corta, solo por el hecho de requerir de instrumentos algo más complejos. Es por eso que puede llegar a ser más rentable también.

El abonarse solo a una posición no me parece inteligente, aparte que puede llevarte a quedar atrapado o a no operar en 2 o 3 años,porque el mercado va en el sentido contrario al tuyo.

Y quejarse de los que se ponen cortos, porque tu no puedes/quieres, no me parece razonable. Yo hay cosas que no acabo de entender bien, como los warrants, pero no por eso me quejo de los que los usan.

Dicho todo esto desde el mayor de los respetos.


----------



## paulistano (2 Jul 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> *Cuando gobernaba Aznar ni dios jugaba padel, como el jugaba se puso de moda entre los castuzos y ahora todo dios es un padel pro.*
> Digo esto sin ánimo de ofender a los jugadores de cualquier deporte de raqueta. :Baile:



Su afirmación me recuerda a esto:











Pero bueno, al grano.....en este caso SACYR, ya que muchos vamos cargaditos.....no sé si esto es bueno o malo......pero aquí queda:

tusAcciones - Acciones Prestadas VALLEH

Se han cancelado 16.5 millones de acciones prestadas.

Ni idea de si subirá o no mañana, o de si es bueno para el valor....pero lo he visto y como por aquí hay varios interesados, ahí lo dejo8:

---------- Post added 02-jul-2013 at 01:50 ----------




alimon dijo:


> P
> 
> 
> A ver, yo soy una gacelilla muy novata en todo esto, muy temeraria, y seguramente un futuro arruinado como han dicho algunos hace un tiempo.
> ...



Si no me equivoco, usted decía hace unos días que "seguía en la operativa" al gato....el gato cantó una operación y usted dijo "oido cocina"....si no me equivoco se comió una jartá de puntos en contra....me temo que usted no sabe quien es el gato:ouch:

Si no quiere perder no sólo ese 10-15% del que habla, de verdad...deje de operar, no toque nada, y hágase una cuenta demo, pruebe con ella, márquese estrategias y vea resultados....el mercado estará ahí siempre, pero sus leuros no.....

Si se toma esto como "un trabajo" lea, lea mucho...mucha gente de aquí le podrá auydar en recomendarle textos, pero no se meta en esta jungla con un palo, los leones se lo partirán de un mordisco, le harán hincar la rodilla y vendrá Pandoro a rematarle. Sin vaselina.

Otros por ejemplo no lo tenemos como un trabajo, sino como distracción, operamos generalmente en largo y nos vamos defendiendo....mucha gente ha entrado aquí como usted y ha salido escaldada.

BUeno no me lío que es tarde.....lecturas como estas taaaan básicas abundan por internet:

· Tener un sistema de trading completo: correcta colocación de: stop loss, stop break even y maximizar las ganancias
· No tener miedo al mercado: A la bolsa hay que amarla, afrontar las pérdidas con ambición e ilusión y las ganancias con humildad.
· Nunca dejar una orden abierta al cierre del mercado.
· No entrar al mercado sin conocimiento: su plan de trading le ayudará a razonar todas sus decisiones coherentemente.
· Saber ganar y, sobretodo, perder: Cortar las pérdidas y dejar correr las ganancias es la única regla.
· La tendencia es su amiga: No ir contra mercado, el mercado siempre tiene la razón. Como decía Jessie Lauriston Livermore, “Los mercados nunca se equivocan, las opiniones a menudo”
· Tenga la determinación de tomar posiciones cortas: compre los valores líderes, de los sectores más fuertes y venda los peores valores de los sectores más débiles en un mercado bajista.
· Una buena estrategia de Money Management: Aprovechar el apalancamiento y no verse atrapado por él, manteniendo el control sobre el mismo.
· Tener un círculo de competencia: Concéntrese en los valores que conoce pero no se obceque con ellos.
· No vuelva a entrar en una posición sin fundamento si no ha obtenido éxito con ese valor durante la jornada.
· Es imprescindible rodearse de un entorno de profesionales adecuados que le puedan ayudar en su estrategia y operativa, con experiencia y conocimiento.
· Tenga paciencia y recuerde a Peter Lynch: Hay gente que no tiene paciencia para hacerse rica lentamente y en lugar de ello, deciden hacerse pobres rápidamente.


----------



## alimon (2 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Su afirmación me recuerda a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ciertamente, he seguido al señor gato en 2 o 3 operaciones, que recuerde.

En una,un corto al ibex en 7640 creo, me salí con -200€, en MI stop.

En otra, un corto al SP no hace mucho,me sali en +350€ en su stop.

Hubo una tercera, un largo al SP, en la que me sali en 0, pero por idiota, y por querer estirar más alla de lo que la gráfica decía esa subida.


Todo metesacas intradia.


En general me han servido para aprender. No me quejo. Eso no quiere decir que siga siempre al gato, que también tengo ojos y cerebro, y también he seguido cosas de otros foros, y he hecho mis cosillas, con un grafico creo que decentemente calibrado,buscando puntos de entrada y de salida en operativa rápida.

Por cierto, recomiendo esta página para formarse analisis técnico:


Análisis técnico | Novatos Trading Club


Respecto a lo otro, estoy de acuerdo, en su mayoría. Aunque lo de no mantener posiciones abiertas............ Pues depende...... si no han llegado a tu stop.

Aun recuerdo hace poco unos CFD de gamesa comprados a 3,91, que bajaron a 3,74, y que solte la semana pasada a 3,94, por el acojone que pillé aqui mismo por ese tema de que los CFD's son peligrosos, que si hay que cerrar posición siempre............. 


Tenia el SL en 3,60 y el TP de esa posición en 4,30, y mire usted a lo que cotiza hoy.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (2 Jul 2013)

Se avecina la tormenta. El viento va girando. 
Sr. Bertok con los que visten el negro cuidan de la trinchera. 
Un toque para los exploradores, dos para los enemigos y tres para "los otros".
Al tercer toque de cuerno, el que esté lejos del muro lo va a pasar mal


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Jul 2013)

Los usanos saben que si no devalúan no son nadie.
El dólar ya está perdiendo otra vez fuelle con el yen.


----------



## alimon (2 Jul 2013)

lo dejo por si os sirve para mañana, aunque ya lo habrán descontado hoy:

El Gobierno anunciará hoy el mejor dato de paro de junio de la historia - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No es ideología....es por TECNICO!!!!! ::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

señor gaybrush el TECNICO es un timo , advertido queda , la clave es la mm200 del eurostoxx50 solo si es superada podemos ver peponeo fuelte , pero ya llevamos 3 sesiones atacandola sin exito asi que se impone una vuelta al soporte , ademas el pullback gringo se puede ya dar por finalizado :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2013)

Un gráfico esperanzado_r_ del 

*[SANTANDER]*







De ahí sacamos el posible objetivo de 1,2€ para el SAN. No es que vaya a ir seguro, de hecho es sólo una hipótesis. Lo que si es cierto es que lleva 3 años y medio bajista. A algunos este rebote de 6 meses, ya acabado en enero, les puede haber causado delusiones siemprealcistas, pero ya en serio, llevamos desde enero guaneando con el SAN, tengan prudencia. 

@ Claca, ¿podrías ayudarme con el volumen del SAN? Para que las bajadas fueran consistentes, el volumen debería crecer, verdad?


----------



## Antigona (2 Jul 2013)

¿Hoy deberíamos ponernos verdes o como mucho planos, no? El paro ha bajado más de lo esperado, la última vez eso empujó hacia arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

al HCH podemos darle un filtro , aun asi ya dije que el soportazo del lateral ibexiano siempre fue la mm200 :fiufiu: 

pero aun hay una esperanza para los larguistas , que estemos metidos en un canal lateral bajista , entre la jran bajista y su paralela , asi que lo mas probable es que vayamos a atacar la paralela en 7400-7450 y desde ahi desplegar un subidon hasta la jran bajista zona 8400 , eso en el caso del canal lateral bajista .


pero creo que la jugada esta en ir a por la paralela 7400-7450 rebotito hasta 7760 y ahi si comenzar la jran caida que nos llevara a los 6500 :Baile:

---------- Post added 02-jul-2013 at 09:24 ----------

gaybrush veo que ass colgado un jrafico del SAN muy guanoso , en el se ve claramente que despues de guanear se metera en un jran triangulo :bla:


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> señor gaybrush *el TECNICO es un timo* , advertido queda , la clave es *la mm200* del eurostoxx50 solo si es superada podemos ver peponeo fuelte , pero ya llevamos 3 sesiones atacandola sin exito asi que se impone una vuelta* al soporte* , ademas *el pullback* gringo se puede ya dar por finalizado :Baile:




Vaya, si no viene Ud. a aclararnos que el TÉCNICO es un timo, jamás nos hubiéramos enterado; gracias a su conosimiento ya somos un poco menos engañables, játrapa.

No obstante, encuentro simpático que reconozca que el TÉCNICO es un timo, y luego siga hablando de medias móviles, soportes y pullbacks. Dígame, ¿ qué es una MM guarra de pinta y colorea, sino TÉCNICO ?

Se nota claramente que va siendo hora de su bajada diaria a la calle en busca de su lata de cola-loca ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Jul 2013)

Buenas.

He comprado un ETF Inverso del Ibex, porque por técnico creo que vamos a morir todos cienes de veces.

Saludos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2013)

ya tuvo que llegar el freakformático......

¿que tal la caló? Aquí los leones de la Alhambrá se han metido en la fuente y dicen que no salen..... :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

don pollas no le busques el sentido a algo que es trolleo puro y duro :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2013)




----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya tuvo que llegar el freakformático......
> 
> ¿que tal la caló? Aquí los leones de la Alhambrá se han metido en la fuente y dicen que no salen..... :cook:




psé... aquí me refresco troleando al játrapa ::

Por haber, ni leones hay aquí en la calle....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> psé... aquí me refresco troleando al játrapa ::
> 
> Por haber, ni leones hay aquí en la calle....



No se debe trolear al rey del trono troll
Es el equivalente foril a darle de comer a un moguai/mogwai después de las 12pm... usted verá :no:


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jul 2013)

Dios, ni Bertok con los Plastidecor sacaba el SAN a 1.2e...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dios, ni Bertok con los Plastidecor sacaba el SAN a 1.2e...



Si que lo ha comentado.... en programas de burbuja radio y tal también lo he oido..... :cook: :cook: :cook: :cook: :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Vamos a tapar el huecazo del Ibex. El cierre de mes del viernes, no confirmó bajista.
> 
> Sin un pato negro, no hay guano.



la mm200 del eurostoxx50 no lo permitira , si eso despues de una vuelta a soportes se pueda cerrar el gap del eurostoxx50 pero el del ibex se quedara abierto para dar juego , el gap del ibex se cerrara en septiembre octubre


----------



## TenienteDan (2 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un gráfico esperanzado_r_ del
> 
> *[SANTANDER]*
> 
> ...



Yo lo que veo es que la clavicular se ha roto con volumen y el pull-back va con poco volumen. Según la teoría los soportes/resistencias se deben romper con volumen y los retesteos(o pull-backs) deben ser con poco volumen.

Pero vamos, pinta y colorea y tal y libros de magufadas y esas cosas.


----------



## Krim (2 Jul 2013)

Tengo que confesaros algo. Es difícil de explicar y mucho más difícil de admitir, y lo entenderé si no queréis seguir hablándome y me poneis baneo y lefazo. Pero creo en la honestidad en este hilo y que es lo suyo que no lo oculte...


Estoy pensando poner un corto en Gamesa

Hala, ya está dicho :cook::cook::cook::cook::cook::cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

deja de chicharrear crin y si te estas ganando no solo un baneo lefazo , tambien garrote vil y coche bomba en el funeral :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2013)

Os dejo.... Faithless like SAN :cook:

[YOUTUBE]jqmtqbNuqG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Tengo que confesaros algo. Es difícil de explicar y mucho más difícil de admitir, y lo entenderé si no queréis seguir hablándome y me poneis baneo y lefazo. Pero creo en la honestidad en este hilo y que es lo suyo que no lo oculte...
> 
> 
> Estoy pensando poner un corto en Gamesa
> ...



Cuidadín, servidor está largo (dentro).
De todas formas, todo puede pasar, que ganemos platita los largos y los cortos (Mode JJJ).


----------



## paulistano (2 Jul 2013)

Dejen al san en paz....no ven que buen valor es??

Yo solo veo que el ibex va colorao y el san va verde....

No va a parar de subir hasta el dividendo, segun mi AT.


Por cierto, lo de sacyr no lo entiendo bien, no se ha descontado el derechomde la accion....vaya chollo para los que compraran ayer....


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dios, ni Bertok con los Plastidecor sacaba el SAN a 1.2e...



Me ha superado ::





En serio, estoy inquieto. Esta mañana revisando el gráfico de SAN, he visto una pauta de giro alcista pendiente de confirmar pero que tiene buena pinta. Es una dura batalla entre esta figura de giro alcista (abanicos) y el HCH que tiene.

Vamos a seguirla estrechamente 8:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (2 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dios, ni Bertok con los Plastidecor sacaba el SAN a 1.2e...




OH, SAN a 1,2 .... que fuelte ...


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2013)

Poco a poco van por el buen camino, aun les queda mucho pero ya en mes y pico se han quitado cerca de 200 mill

http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...-agua-en-Republica-Checa-por-97-millones.html


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Dejen al san en paz....no ven que buen valor es??
> 
> Yo solo veo que el ibex va colorao y el san va verde....
> 
> ...



a usted quería ver yo por aquí.
Una pregunta, si tengo asignados 120 derechos, ¿significa eso que cuando empiecen a cotizar lo harán al precio de las acciones, o, se convertirán en n acciones dependiendo del valor? No sé si me explico.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

decidete por los abanicos bertok , carga largos y marcate un bailecito :XX: 

san :abajo:

---------- Post added 02-jul-2013 at 10:02 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> a usted quería ver yo por aquí.
> Una pregunta, si tengo asignados 120 derechos, ¿significa eso que cuando empiecen a cotizar lo harán al precio de las acciones, o, se convertirán en n acciones dependiendo del valor? No sé si me explico.



Tendras que apoquinar la diferencia digo yo ienso:


----------



## paulistano (2 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> a usted quería ver yo por aquí.
> Una pregunta, si tengo asignados 120 derechos, ¿significa eso que cuando empiecen a cotizar lo harán al precio de las acciones, o, se convertirán en n acciones dependiendo del valor? No sé si me explico.



Para empezar, ando mosca con bankinter....forexpos mostrandome unos valores y mi broker otros completamente distintos.

Sacyr me lo marca dorexpros a 2,40 y bkt a 2,45....

Mire sus posiciones.

Vera sus acciones, y debajo los derechos que se le han asignado. Le habran asignado un derecho por cada accion.....luego si tiene 120 derechos, podra vender desde ya los derechos a 0,119 que cotizan.

O puede esperar al dia 16 en el que le darán una accion por cada 20 derechos


----------



## Abner (2 Jul 2013)

Recuerden que hay nivel abierto en el 7756. Una vez alcanzado el nivel del 7930 en apertura, yo no metería largos hasta llegar a ese nivel.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> a usted quería ver yo por aquí.
> Una pregunta, si tengo asignados 120 derechos, ¿significa eso que cuando empiecen a cotizar lo harán al precio de las acciones, o, se convertirán en n acciones dependiendo del valor? No sé si me explico.



120 derechos? Te darían 6 acciones. O bien puedes verderlos, si no quieres acudir a la ampliación.

Pero me extraña tan pocos derechos... ¿tienes unos 300 euros?

---------- Post added 02-jul-2013 at 10:12 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> *Para empezar, ando mosca con bankinter....forexpos mostrandome unos valores y mi broker otros completamente distintos.*
> 
> Sacyr me lo marca dorexpros a 2,40 y bkt a 2,45....
> 
> ...




Por el momento parece que se han liado con los derechos y demás.

Ve a comprar (o vender) y ahí sale bien las posiciones de oferta y demanda y el precio.


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Para empezar, ando mosca con bankinter....forexpos mostrandome unos valores y mi broker otros completamente distintos.
> 
> Sacyr me lo marca dorexpros a 2,40 y bkt a 2,45....
> 
> ...



Yo también las tengo en Bankinter y, como muy bien usted dice, no se mueve el valor de 2,457, aunque si se fija, la valoració, que aparece a la izquierda, si que va acorde a la cotización.
Debe ser un fallo de Bankinter porque me pasa lo mismo en los otros valore, no se mueve el valor de la columna "último".


----------



## hydra69 (2 Jul 2013)

tio masclet dijo:


> yo también las tengo en bankinter y, como muy bien usted dice, no se mueve el valor de 2,457, aunque si se fija, la valoració, que aparece a la izquierda, si que va acorde a la cotización.
> Debe ser un fallo de bankinter porque me pasa lo mismo en los otros valore, no se mueve el valor de la columna "último".



2,4150 3,21% +0,08 
02/07/13 10:14:26


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> 120 derechos? Te darían 6 acciones. O bien puedes verderlos, si no quieres acudir a la ampliación.
> 
> Pero me extraña tan pocos derechos... ¿tienes unos 300 euros?
> 
> ...



No, disculpas me he liado, tengo 1.000 derechos (1.000 acciones), lo he confundido con la valoración.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Yo también las tengo en Bankinter y, como muy bien usted dice, no se mueve el valor de 2,457, aunque si se fija, la valoració, que aparece a la izquierda, si que va acorde a la cotización.
> Debe ser un fallo de Bankinter porque me pasa lo mismo en los otros valore, no se mueve el valor de la columna "último".




Cierto, tanto en CAF como en GAM he de entrar al valor para ver su cotización actual. En "Mi cartera" están congelados. Aunque su valoración total sí es correcta y fluctúa.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaya, si no viene Ud. a aclararnos que el TÉCNICO es un timo, jamás nos hubiéramos enterado; gracias a su conosimiento ya somos un poco menos engañables, játrapa.
> 
> No obstante, encuentro simpático que reconozca que el TÉCNICO es un timo, y luego siga hablando de medias móviles, soportes y pullbacks. Dígame, ¿ qué es una MM guarra de pinta y colorea, sino TÉCNICO ?
> 
> Se nota claramente que va siendo hora de su bajada diaria a la calle en busca de su lata de cola-loca ::



maese puede comentar lo que se están preparando los leoncillos?
gracias

por el trasto de mulder he correlado un nivel 786x germano
puede ser?


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jul 2013)

Ya funciona bien Bankinter. La posición que sacan de tus acciones es la correcta.


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> maese puede comentar lo que se están preparando los leoncillos?
> gracias




Lo siento, no puedo porque yo también ando preparando un trade con los leoncillos :fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo siento, no puedo porque yo también ando preparando un trade con los leoncillos :fiufiu:



se olvidó me algo, cuando termine comente ya lo he dejado en el post 

buena suerte.


----------



## inversobres (2 Jul 2013)

Simplemente brutal:http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../437914-mas-madera-japon-imprime-control.html


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2013)

Que desacople más llamativo entre USA y el DAX. 

El índice alemán ha perdido mucha de su fortaleza.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Simplemente brutal:http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../437914-mas-madera-japon-imprime-control.html




Se han vuelto completamente locos. Qué asco me dan las maquinitas creadoras de billetes...


----------



## Hinel (2 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que desacople más llamativo entre USA y el DAX.
> 
> El índice alemán ha perdido mucha de su fortaleza.



YM y DAX están exactos. Calcados. Figura de vuelta y dos.


----------



## juanfer (2 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que desacople más llamativo entre USA y el DAX.
> 
> El índice alemán ha perdido mucha de su fortaleza.



¿Estarán descontando algo?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

ese triple rechazo diario en la mm200 se esta notando ya :Baile:


----------



## itaka (2 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me ha superado ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joder bertok optimista con un valor. 

apunto a radar list


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Se han vuelto completamente locos. Qué asco me dan las maquinitas creadoras de billetes...



Lo de la maquinita es muy progreliberal...::::

La verda es que con esto de la crisis yo ya no sé que es de izquierda, de derechas, liberal, consevador, socialdemocrata, intervencionista...que lio.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jul 2013)

No sé si le puede interesar a alguien, pero como me lo he encontrado por casualidad yendo a actualizar el S3, porque no han hecho mucha publicidad... igual a alguien le viene bien.

Promociones Samsung 

En mayo me compré el S3 y el sábado en ECI la Tab 2 10.1 32gb (día sin IVA, que lo dejaba mejor que ninguna web con las que comparé). Me entran ambas en la promoción. Estoy como si me hubiese encontrado un billete de 100€ en la calle.

Seguro que algún forero o lector ha comprado alguno de los productos en estos tres meses.


----------



## paulistano (2 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé si le puede interesar a alguien, pero como me lo he encontrado por casualidad yendo a actualizar el S3, porque no han hecho mucha publicidad... igual a alguien le viene bien.
> 
> Promociones Samsung
> 
> ...



Gracias, llevan ya un tiempo con eso....si alguien se anima que no lo ponga a nombre de empresa, a mi se me pasó y....:ouch:

Lo mejor fue esta promoción, colapsaron un barrio entero los muy trolles:XX:

Samsung ofrece gasolina gratis en Madrid y colapsa la M-40

Algunos entre los 50 del cheque que te envían y los 50 de gasolina bajaron el precio del terminal un 20-25%


ghk, qué hacemos con SACYR, que no quiero que me saque el gif del perro )


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Gracias, llevan ya un tiempo con eso....si alguien se anima que no lo ponga a nombre de empresa, a mi se me pasó y....:ouch:
> 
> Lo mejor fue esta promoción, colapsaron un barrio entero los muy trolles:XX:
> 
> ...




Yo me quedo. Espero llegar a tiempo para rescatarte...


















Ahí tiene a GAM, en 4.40...


----------



## Claca (2 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un gráfico esperanzado_r_ del
> 
> *[SANTANDER]*
> 
> ...



Yo no soy muy partidario de tener en cuenta el volumen, pero sobre lo que comentas, vamos a decir que las bajadas serían "más" consistentes, porque realmente el volumen no cambia la tendencia.

Por otra parte, échale un ojo a esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...say-to-pandoro-not-today-499.html#post9369850

Que todo el mundo ve el HCH, pero por abajo tenemos hecha y derecha una vuelta al alza de largo plazo que sigue activada, así que dependiendo del comportamiento del precio en la zona, la sorpresa puede ser mayúscula. Llegados a este punto merece la pena esperar, aunque finalmente rompa a la baja y deshaga la estructura de giro.


----------



## Krim (2 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Tengo que confesaros algo. Es difícil de explicar y mucho más difícil de admitir, y lo entenderé si no queréis seguir hablándome y me poneis baneo y lefazo. Pero creo en la honestidad en este hilo y que es lo suyo que no lo oculte...
> 
> 
> Estoy pensando poner un corto en Gamesa
> ...



Pues no, no lo metí...a Dios gracias. Ahora ya en máximos, no hay huevos ::


----------



## paulistano (2 Jul 2013)

Y yo, y yo también me quedo en SACYR...pero verlas a 2,53.....me pongo cachondo y se me pasa por la cabeza realizar plusvis....pero no....que la cosa va muy bien, desde muy abajo y si el ibex se va a 8300 hacemos el verano...


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo me quedo. Espero llegar a tiempo para rescatarte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Viva la madre que parió a Gamesa!
Yo también sigo en sacyr, me he apuntado en lo de bankinter a la ampliación. De momento no vendo. Evidentemente eso no quiere decir nada, igual meto la pata.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y yo, y yo también me quedo en SACYR...pero verlas a 2,53.....me pongo cachondo y se me pasa por la cabeza realizar plusvis....pero no....que la cosa va muy bien, desde muy abajo y si el ibex se va a 8300 hacemos el verano...





Igual que cuando una acción no deja de bajar, y bajar, y bajar... No compramos. Si no deja de subir, y subir, y subir... No deberíamos bajar.

Obviamente algún día dejarán de hacerlo, tanto Sacyr como GAM, pero llevaremos un colchón que nos permitirá ganar buena plata de todas formas.

Acertar es precio máximo es imposible, y obviamente si llega Sacyr a 3.90, empieza a bajar y vendemos en 3.40... pensaremos "ojalá hubiera vendido en 3.899999999"... Pero lo más probable es que si vendemos hoy, algo de la fiesta nos perderemos.


----------



## locojaen (2 Jul 2013)

El Sabadell con +9,5%... les han regado de platita?
tentado estaba de meter la puntica la pasada semana en su soporte histórico... pero no tenia cash... lástima, otra vez de será; aunque todavía le veo unas migajas que sacar, si mantiene el tipo por encima de 1,482 tiene hueco hasta 1,8XX en su jran bajista...


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2013)

Vaya pais:banghead:

Salen los compañeros de cárcel de Barcenas y por lo visto esta mejor en prisión que en la calle, todos los presos haciendo piña con el....ver para creer.Hasta se regalan pequeños presentes como pantalones y juegan a mus en el patio de la carcel:what:


----------



## alimon (2 Jul 2013)

Sabadell +12% ::::


Y con mucho volumen.


Más dura será la caida.........


----------



## juanfer (2 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya pais:banghead:
> 
> Salen los compañeros de cárcel de Barcenas y por lo visto esta mejor en prisión que en la calle, todos los presos haciendo piña con el....ver para creer.Hasta se regalan pequeños presentes como pantalones y juegan a mus en el patio de la carcel:what:



Cuando privaticen las carceles veras que estancia mas agradable.


----------



## Sealand (2 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya pais:banghead:
> 
> Salen los compañeros de cárcel de Barcenas y por lo visto esta mejor en prisión que en la calle, todos los presos haciendo piña con el....ver para creer.Hasta se regalan pequeños presentes como pantalones y juegan a mus en el patio de la carcel:what:



Es el celebérrimo código de honor de los ladrones, saben que es uno de los suyos.


----------



## hydra69 (2 Jul 2013)

sabadell esta en modo rodillo con los cortos.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (2 Jul 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Yo no soy muy partidario de tener en cuenta el volumen.



Siempre lees y escuchas que el volumen es muy importante, y que hay que tenerlo en cuenta. Pero si algo ha quedado demostrado en el hilo, por Pollastre, Mulder, FranR, etc .. es que el volumen, tal y cómo lo vemos la mayoría, no sirve para nada. Se ve lo que quieren que se vea, y por debajo están las maquinitas con sus algoritmos camuflando o exagerando volumen. Si no tienes alguna forma de leer correctamente ese volumen mejor incluso quitarlo del gráfico, sólo te mete ruido.

Al fin y al cabo hasta Dow decía que el volumen era importante, pero secundario. Mas en estos tiempos que corren.


----------



## Abner (2 Jul 2013)

Se está poniendo esto muy pepónico, no sé si dar por quemado el nivel de abajo.. ienso:


----------



## Krim (2 Jul 2013)

Abner, alguna idea de por qué el Ibex va tan pepón comparado con los teutones?


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2013)

Ya te digo

Va a haber Peponeo del bueno...


----------



## paulistano (2 Jul 2013)

No sé quién dijo que le gustaba Sabadell a 1,30.

Y tampoco sé quién dijo que le gustaba Popular para unos coltos::

Qué difícil es estoienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2013)

¿serás tú, Dronji?

La CE crea un grupo de expertos para estudiar la emisión de eurobonos - elEconomista.es


----------



## locojaen (2 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No sé quién dijo que le gustaba Sabadell a 1,30.
> 
> Y tampoco sé quién dijo que le gustaba Popular para unos coltos::
> 
> Qué difícil es estoienso:



Comenté que era tentadora, y que si el mercado acompañaba le veía un rebote...
pero me quedé fuera ::
+14% :8: así sin más...


----------



## Abner (2 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Abner, alguna idea de por qué el Ibex va tan pepón comparado con los teutones?



No tengo datos delante (y tampoco tengo tiempo real), pero entiendo que ante los datos del paro, hay mucha gente que ha entrado largo (hablo de gacelas). Los leoncios que se posicionaron a la baja en ese nivel, van a palmar pasta probablemente, salvo que lo dejen abierto para mañana y pillar un reversal épico. Es raro, porque eran bastantes contratos (unos 80 creo recordar). 

Una hipótesis. Si no superamos los 7960 con holgura, probablemente es que el nivel del 7756 sigue abierto para mañana, y estaríamos viendo una contención de ansias pepónicas de gacelas, para asarlas mañana en una bajada de 200 puntos.

En cualquier caso, el ibex, en mi humilde opinión, tiene un sesgo alcista para las próximas jornadas (medio plazo para mí) ya que si no estoy equivocado el saldo de las manos fuertes es netamente positivo.


----------



## Felix (2 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Es el celebérrimo código de honor de los ladrones, saben que es uno de los suyos.



Espero que cuando a ellos o a alguno de sus seres queridos no les detecten un cancer a tiempo o no se lo traten como deberian por toda la pasta que han dilapidado o directamente robado este o cualquiera de sus repugnantes congeneres (azules o rojos) les siga cayendo tan simpatico.:vomito:


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2013)

itaka dijo:


> joder bertok optimista con un valor.
> 
> apunto a radar list



Todavía no significa nada. Sólo se me han activado las defensas ::


----------



## alimon (2 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No sé quién dijo que le gustaba Sabadell a 1,30.
> 
> Y tampoco sé quién dijo que le gustaba Popular para unos coltos::
> 
> Qué difícil es estoienso:



Yo comenté los coltos del POP ayer, sobre 2,40.

Afortunadamente no realicé la operación, pero de casualidad,porque tenia el disparo al final de la sesión de 2,455, y el el valor cerró en 2,453 :ouch:


----------



## Abner (2 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía no significa nada. Sólo se me han activado las defensas ::



Pero hombre bertok, SAN es una bonita acción, la necesitamos. Tú piensa en SAN a 10 €, y ahí estará.

Mode Violentos de Kelly off.


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Pero hombre bertok, SAN es una bonita acción, la necesitamos. Tú piensa en SAN a 10 €, y ahí estará.
> 
> Mode Violentos de Kelly off.



Está luchando entre el bien (abanicos) y el mal (HCH).

Hay que seguirla pero con mucho cuidado, no vale ni 2,5 leuros la acción.


----------



## alimon (2 Jul 2013)

Datos de quien compra sabadelles hoy:

Bolsa y especulación - Cotización de B. Sabadell


Y populares:

Bolsa y especulación - Cotización de B. Popular


Vamos, que Morgan y UBS están acumulando.


Y caixabank, También UBS:

Bolsa y especulación - Cotización de Caixabank


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

el personal esta loco por los abanicos , sera el caloh :rolleye:

abandonad toda esperanza larguistas :no:


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2013)

kk + kk = zurullo

---------- Post added 02-jul-2013 at 12:59 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> el personal esta loco por los abanicos , sera el caloh :rolleye:
> 
> abandonad toda esperanza larguistas :no:



El guano que traigo te ahogará en la miseria.

Si el Santander cambia de tendencia, es difícil, seré el primero en montar en el trayecto.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

mm200 del eurostoxx50 atacada durante 3 sesiones , no hay mas que disir :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (2 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El guano que traigo te ahogará en la miseria.
> 
> Si el Santander cambia de tendencia, es difícil, seré el primero en montar en el trayecto.




Te venderé las mias gacelón


----------



## inversobres (2 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Te venderé las mias gacelón



Me parece que para cuando se de el amigo Bertok estara de vuelta ya. Hay que ir un paso por delante de los movimientos.


----------



## Antigona (2 Jul 2013)

Bien, sigue subiendo hoy el Santander, no sé si salirme ya (entré a 4.92, por encima del soporte) con la inmensa mayoría, pero tengo unas cuántas a 5.45 (poco % sobre el total, pero ahí están) y el 15 son los dividendos...

En duda me hallo hermanos burbujistas.


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Jul 2013)

Mis SAN a 5,35 estan esperando a Bertok como agua de mayo....


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Mis SAN a 5,35 estan esperando a Bertok como agua de mayo....



Tienes pinta de larguista ::::::

Keep calm, it is only bucks !!!


----------



## itaka (2 Jul 2013)

a todos creo q no pasa lo mismo, queremos sacar unas pluvis con el san, pero en el fondo nos gustaría que se vaya al guano.


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Te venderé las mias gacelón



Te las robaremos del zulo de Monte-Caramelo :XX::XX::XX:

Saluda a Botín de mi parte.


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tienes pinta de larguista ::::::
> 
> Keep calm, it is only bucks !!!



SOY larguista. El 75% de la pasta que tengo en bolsa es para cuando vuelva a Hispanistán. El otro 25% es para aprovechar oportunidades...


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jul 2013)

Bernie llega a la oficina, pulsa el botón de BUY y se va a la playa.


----------



## inversobres (2 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bernie llega a la oficina, pulsa el botón de BUY y se va a la playa.



Y espera a las cuatro, ese va a ser el de EJECT.


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Jul 2013)

Mediaset en los 7 euros y Zeltia cerquita de los 2.
La cosa va bien.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bernie llega a la oficina, pulsa el botón de BUY y se va a la playa.



...verás el Droghi el Jueves...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

abandonad toda esperanza y entregaros al guanerismo :no:


----------



## inversobres (2 Jul 2013)

Mi apuesta, Eurobonos. Lo dejara caer.

---------- Post added 02-jul-2013 at 16:00 ----------

Zambombazo!!!! pedidos a fabrica brutal.

Otro rabazo mas.

A ver, uno que yo me se, sigo con lo mismo o dejamos que esto siga su curso?? ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

tas obsesionao chaval :rolleye:

pero en 1629 contado tienen su techo


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2013)

El yonki necesita más dronja y el camello dice que ya no le queda ...


----------



## ponzi (2 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando privaticen las carceles veras que estancia mas agradable.











Sealand dijo:


> Es el celebérrimo código de honor de los ladrones, saben que es uno de los suyos.



Nunca mejor dicho

http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/po...una-persona-majisima-para-sus-companeros.html


Alibaba, el héroe de la prision


----------



## paulistano (2 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Bien, sigue subiendo hoy el Santander, no sé si salirme ya (entré a 4.92, por encima del soporte) con la inmensa mayoría, pero tengo unas cuántas a 5.45 (poco % sobre el total, pero ahí están) y el 15 son los dividendos...
> 
> En duda me hallo hermanos burbujistas.



Tengo guardado un mensaje mio de hace una semana cuando estaba a 4,80 pronosticando subida fácil hasta los 5,30....sera un buen siyalodeciayoismo 

Yo voy cargao a 4,86 y 5,06.....error por mi parte de gacela comprar a 5,06 el día del subidon en vez z de esperar y poder comprar los días siguientes un 2% abajo..... Ansia viva por no perder el tren....


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

) no hay webos de cerrar el gap 1629 :bla:


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jul 2013)

Cuanto más lo suban, más caída pillaremos cortos ::







A qué jora habra droji el jueves?


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> SOY larguista. El 75% de la pasta que tengo en bolsa es para cuando vuelva a Hispanistán. El otro 25% es para aprovechar oportunidades...



Algún expat del foro se ha gastado los leuros en una cooperativa en Valde-bobos ::::::

Da miedo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

en la zona 1600-1620 estan distribuyendo a saco , solo falta el cierre del gap para iniciar el big guano


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jul 2013)

Avisa cuando te pongas corto que me apalanco con todo largo. Te mando un whiskas y un cascabel en agradecimiento.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

ya voy corto reve  mandame los regalitos ahora mismo compadre antes que esos largos te hagan pobre :Baile:

---------- Post added 02-jul-2013 at 16:44 ----------

los gringos intentan cerrar el gapsito y los europedos se estan aterrorizando :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya voy corto reve  mandame los regalitos ahora mismo compadre antes que esos largos te hagan pobre :Baile:



De momento te mando una novia imaginaria para que te la pongas en tu libreta de órdenes imaginarias.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jul 2013)

A ghkghk se le ha vuelto a ir la mano, esta vez en SAB ::


----------



## Hinel (2 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cuanto más lo suban, más caída pillaremos cortos ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Primero que la rueda de prensa del Bce hablará Kuroda, de madrugada. La del bce será a partir de las 12:30 GMT del jueves.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jul 2013)

La FED pierde fuelle, el S&P se ha quedado a 2 puntos de los máximos de ayer.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , preveo gap a la baja para mañana y cierre hoy del gapsito en el sp500 :Baile:


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Jul 2013)

Las solares Trina y Yingli a lo suyo.
Yingli en punto clave ante los 3,50 y Trina si supera esos 6,25 también.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2013)

La sr. Alaya es nuestra ama y señora.... 
A sus pies sra Jueza:


----------



## Janus (2 Jul 2013)

no es mi intención desanimar, siento ser tan explícito.


----------



## amago45 (2 Jul 2013)

http://mashable.com/2013/07/02/winklevoss-bitcoin-etf/
*Los gemelos Winklevoss crean el primer fondo de inversión en "bitcoines"*
Con lo que le sacaron a Zuckerberg, no se les ocurren más que tontás y tontás ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2013)

Meanwhile, in Novavax..... ::


----------



## itaka (2 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> no es mi intención desanimar, siento ser tan explícito.




ahora que bertok se había pasado al lado alcista, xDDD


----------



## Janus (2 Jul 2013)

Se está definiendo un corto magnífico en Google. Está a punto de confirmarse en timeframe de horas.


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2013)

itaka dijo:


> ahora que bertok se había pasado al lado alcista, xDDD



No blasfeme mi nick en vano. Todavía no me he pasado al lado alcista :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (2 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Se está definiendo un corto magnífico en Google. Está a punto de confirmarse en timeframe de horas.



Oh, Maestro, ¿Es cierto lo que dicen mis hogos? Leo algo así como:

"Y cuando el papel menos de 21 veces el sentido de la vida valga repártelo a gacelas incautas.


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2013)

Volvemos a lo de siempre, el culibex lamiendo los 7800 y el SP encaramado en los 1614.

La caída estará dedicada y llevará el Seal of Approval de los larguista del jilo


----------



## Janus (2 Jul 2013)

A ver si los 10 sujetan al SP o se va otros 10 más abajo. Más abajo, cortos > largos.


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2013)

Como van esas Nvaxitas muxaxos?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Como van esas Nvaxitas muxaxos?


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2013)

Plan perfecto, se puede hacer caja de una parte, veo los CINCO para octubre, pero el verano es muuu largo.


----------



## Janus (2 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Como van esas Nvaxitas muxaxos?



Me bajé hace unos días. No tengo sensación de "joder qué putada" porque el reward en el bolsillo nunca tiene que estar cuestionado. Ahora ha salido verde pero ojo con ella y con la ampliación.


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2013)

¿qué le pasa al culibex?, ¿por qué sigue cayendo? :XX::XX::XX:

*Vaaaamos coño*


----------



## donpepito (2 Jul 2013)

La ampliación en Nvax es eterna, nada es seguro.

THLD EXEL AMRN en zona de vigilancia.

GALE ...PUFO pero puede ser tradeada.


----------



## Janus (2 Jul 2013)

Bueno, de 20 a 10 y perdidos estos ya está a mitad del objetivo de 00. Bastante predecible como se escribía varios post más atrás.

---------- Post added 02-jul-2013 at 20:41 ----------

Las plateras están totalmente derruidas y aún así muchas todavía al doble del objetivo de bajada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, de 20 a 10 y perdidos estos ya está a mitad del objetivo de 00. Bastante predecible como se escribía varios post más atrás.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-jul-2013 at 20:41 ----------
> 
> Las plateras están totalmente derruidas y aún así muchas todavía al doble del objetivo de bajada.










¿De que hablas?


----------



## Janus (2 Jul 2013)

El IBEX bajando más del -1% (es decir, el -1,X% para ser precisos) en fuera de horas. Este índice no vale nada.

---------- Post added 02-jul-2013 at 20:44 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿De que hablas?



Ponle el 16 por delante a esos números y estarás en el SP:o
Las plusvis de NVX te están haciendo perder facultades:

---------- Post added 02-jul-2013 at 20:45 ----------

Deberían salirse de lo solar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2013)

ahh ok ok, creí que hablaba de una carbonera a punto de quebrar 

La que está destrozaíta es eon, el anterior soporte de los 12.6€, ahora resistencia :cook:


----------



## Janus (2 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ahh ok ok, creí que hablaba de una carbonera a punto de quebrar



Walter ahora mismo ya no es dueña de su destino. Si el precio del carbón no sube, se la llevarán al chapter 7 o 11.

La única que puede aguantar tiempo es Peabody.

Los de James es de que lo publiquen.


----------



## ddddd (2 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El IBEX bajando más del -1% (es decir, el -1,X% para ser precisos) en fuera de horas. Este índice no vale nada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-jul-2013 at 20:44 ----------
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes.

¿Momento de salirse también de Yingli?

Gracias.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , preveo gap a la baja para mañana y cierre hoy del gapsito en el sp500 :Baile:



vengo del supel , traigo la provision de alcohol para el cumple :baba: que pena que este un poco acatarrado por tomar tantas bebidas heladas :ouch: a y tambien entraba para traerles un poco de yalodeciayoismo muertovivientista :Baile:


----------



## alimon (2 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vengo del supel , traigo la provision de alcohol para el cumple :baba: que pena que este un poco acatarrado por tomar tantas bebidas heladas :ouch: a y tambien entraba para traerles un poco de yalodeciayoismo muertovivientista :Baile:




Coño, solo con su consumo, me estoy pensando en meterle unos largos a DIAGEO o a HEINEKEN.

PD:Mañana opino que guano.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

cuanto larguista iluso del ibex , pero se les advirtio hasta el hartazgo , MV no es traidor :no:

alimon chaval , cada ves toma menos , unas copitas por semana , pero en mi cumple me voy a zampar un par de botellitas :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jul 2013)

Mientras estaba en el gym me ha llegado el mensaje de que mi corto en 22 se ha cerrado en 18 

Easy money, rocket jump a las 3 y después cratered! :: Ya ni con POMO levantan esto.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mientras estaba en el gym me ha llegado el mensaje de que mi corto en 22 se ha cerrado en 18
> 
> Easy money, rocket jump a las 3 y después cratered! :: Ya ni con POMO levantan esto.



pero chaval no ves que no puede con la zona 1620 , debias dejar correr las plusvis , 4 pipos que buenos son pero eres un acojonao de la vidad reve :ouch: 


que sepas que ser eres :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero chaval no ves que no puede con la zona 1620 , debias dejar correr las plusvis , 4 pipos que buenos son pero eres un acojonao de la vidad reve :ouch:
> 
> 
> que sepas que ser eres :XX:



Acojonado estoy, mira el FB de Irina :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Jul 2013)

que mal voy con el catarro , no puedo trollear a gusto se me va la cabeza :ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que mal voy con el catarro , no puedo trollear a gusto se me va la cabeza :ouch:



Eso de dormir con el culo al aire :: Cuidado no te pille el perro y te haga un hombre. Stark powah!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2013)

Gensanta que perraco, eso se come dos sacos de 25 de dogchau al día1!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gensanta que perraco, eso se come dos sacos de 25 de dogchau al día1!!!!



y, ¿quién saca a pasear a quien? ::


----------



## Abner (2 Jul 2013)

Hostia neng, vaya mosqueo, que en la apertura de hoy han metido contratos como para llegar al 8005.
La jornada parece haber sido acumulativa (cosa que no me cuadra con mi hipótesis), pero extrañamente, los leoncios no se han mostrado demasiado, han metido la mitad de la actividad típica que venían desarrollando. No sé, no sé, algo se cuece en el ambiente.


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ahh ok ok, creí que hablaba de una carbonera a punto de quebrar
> 
> La que está destrozaíta es eon, el anterior soporte de los 12.6€, ahora resistencia :cook:



Gacelilla, ya te dije que la esperábamos más abajo.

Manda cojones que tú mismo no hagas caso al Señor del Guano 8:

---------- Post added 02-jul-2013 at 20:08 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Eso de dormir con el culo al aire :: Cuidado no te pille el perro y te haga un hombre. Stark powah!



Reve, el jato es de osos joder.


----------



## egarenc (2 Jul 2013)

fiestaaaaa, pedazo sucs hay en la ciudad vecina joder :
[YOUTUBE]TKj8lUkUQPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> y, ¿quién saca a pasear a quien? ::



creo q le ata una silla de montar al perro, le pone en los morros una pelota atada a una caña y a correr hasta q se canse....

este mismo verbo se puede conjugar con la otra foto de revenant.... ay omá


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jul 2013)

En e-on le sacamos un +12% con buena carga :o:Baile:


----------



## Abner (2 Jul 2013)

Pollastre está por ahí?

Una preguntilla de novato, ¡los leoncios suelen hacer roll-over de futuros, o es conveniente hacer un reset de los sistemas cuando llega el vencimiento?


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Pollastre está por ahí?
> 
> Una preguntilla de novato, ¡los leoncios suelen hacer roll-over de futuros, o es conveniente hacer un reset de los sistemas cuando llega el vencimiento?



Los leoncios suelen hacen rollitos primavera con los gacelillas despistados ::

Viene tó lo gordo, bro.

Ajusta el cinturón, pilla las palomitas y disfruta.


----------



## Abner (2 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los leoncios suelen hacen rollitos primavera con los gacelillas despistados ::
> 
> Viene tó lo gordo, bro.
> 
> Ajusta el cinturón, pilla las palomitas y disfruta.



Espero que no, no por estar abierto ni nada, sino porque me jode el sistema ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Reve, el jato es de osos joder.



Reportado por no saber colgar imágenes! ::


----------



## Janus (2 Jul 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Momento de salirse también de Yingli?
> 
> Gracias.



Que sea el stop quien lo haga.


----------



## tarrito (2 Jul 2013)

toda ciudad de España debería tener un vídeo promo de esos :Aplauso:

ahora que pienso ... conozco al concejal de fiestas y juventud ... mañana mismo se lo comento 

ya lo estoy viendo, pedimos unos cuantos miles de € a cargo de concejalía juventud y fiestas, nos quedamos el 10% de todo ... y ya vemos cómo repartimos : 



egarenc dijo:


> fiestaaaaa, pedazo sucs hay en la ciudad vecina joder :
> [YOUTUBE]TKj8lUkUQPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2013)

Llego, leo que vamos a morir cienes y cienes de veces por decimosexta vez en año y medio, chapo y me voy....


----------



## pocoyoyo (3 Jul 2013)

Adios al ibex,el evomoralazo es es fin.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ya estan infiltrandose los antiimperialistas atontaos en el hvei :ouch: 

que perdida de tiempo , putos antiimperialistas , mientras sigan con sus chorraditas el imperio aun durara mil años , que asco mas grande :ouch:


----------



## amago45 (3 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> fiestaaaaa, pedazo sucs hay en la ciudad vecina joder :
> [YOUTUBE]TKj8lUkUQPs[/YOUTUBE]



gensanta la que ha liado el guacho 8:8:8:

Comerciantes exigen que se retire el vídeo 'Compra en Sabadell'


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

Joder que poca gracia tiene...... Alguien sabe cuanto ha costado esa mierda?

Joder da vergüenza ajena!!!!!!!!!

El barbitas con tetas!!!!!! 

Sitios accesibles para salir y bailaaaaaaaaaaaarrl!! :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

Markit iTraxx Crossover sube un 4% :Baile:

a ver si se enteran de una puta ves antiimperialistas , para acabar con el orden de cosas el primer paso y el mas importante es acabar con ustedes , no se puede conseguir un nuevo mundo valiente con escoria :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

-1.6% en aperutura.....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jul 2013)

Guanos...

Parece que empezamos con alegría.

Ostiaco mañanero.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

espero hayas mantenido esos cortos jesuco :Baile:

objetivo la paralela de la jran bajista aprox 7450 y luego rebote para cerrar este gap hasta 7850 aprox ienso:

---------- Post added 03-jul-2013 at 09:07 ----------

Justo cuando el macd en diario estaba a punto de cortar al alza


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2013)

Buenos y peponicos días!! 

Como broma no está mal.... Pero ya cansa tanta bajada.... Así que para arriba..... Ibex, jo puta!!! 

Ah, y suban me esas sacyres!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jul 2013)

El ETF INV que compre ayer bién, gracias.


----------



## locojaen (3 Jul 2013)

esta me huelo que, en la primera hora, fija el suelo del día y acaba en verde...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jul 2013)

Y el horno calentito...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

venga cerramos esos cortitos 7750-7710 y cargamos largos :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jul 2013)

Sé que no es excusa (ni muchísimo menos) para la caída, pero en una semana han dado dividendos:

ENG 3/7/13 0,6847 8,88% Ver histórico
IBE 3/7/13 0,0300 9,03% Ver histórico
ACX 2/7/13 0,4330 8,18% Ver histórico
ANA 1/7/13 1,7500 6,66% Ver histórico
GAS 1/7/13 0,5030 5,90% Ver histórico
REE 1/7/13 1,6887 5,71% Ver histórico
MAP 28/6/13 0,0700 4,22% Ver histórico
BME 27/6/13 0,1420 9,26% Ver histórico

Eso es 1/4 del Ibex bajando de media un 3-4%... Sabiendo que el índice refleja exclusivamente precios, no es una semana al uso como podría ser una caída en abril por ejemplo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

Ahhhn parte del josconcio de iberdrola es por dividendo. Aunque bueno, sólo son 3 cents por acción, el resto de los 17c que palma son cosecha propia.... ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jul 2013)

Como no supero los 7725 ahora y haga pullback...doble techo activado y objetivo guano.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

Toque a la banca: S&P rebaja la calificación de Barclays, Credit Suisse y Deutsche Bank - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

Bertoooooook?


----------



## pollastre (3 Jul 2013)

Mal rollittttto pirulo. Menudo follón hay montado ahora mismo.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Jul 2013)

es una delicia oler a guano por la mañana el reversal puede ser épico


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2013)

El 28 de junio incrementaron cortos en prácticamente todos los valores.He visto limpios a Inditex,BBVA,Telefónica y Arcelor.


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2013)

Que como broma ya esta bien cojones:ouch:

Si baja un poco mas sacyr servidor se sale, que algo hay que sacarla, digo yoienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Mal rollittttto pirulo. Menudo follón hay montado ahora mismo.



[YOUTUBE]QZwxj4f7CDw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahhhn parte del josconcio de iberdrola es por dividendo. Aunque bueno, sólo son 3 cents por acción, el resto de los 17c que palma son cosecha propia.... ::



3 céntimos es el dividendo en efectivo, ahora en julio dan otro vía ampliación y suele ser de 0,14-0,15


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que como broma ya esta bien cojones:ouch:
> 
> Si baja un poco mas sacyr servidor se sale, que algo hay que sacarla, digo yoienso:



Ya comenté lo que pienso de Sacyr, venta preventiva hace unos días. En mi opinión, la figura de vuelta puede terminar por confirmarse hoy.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que como broma ya esta bien cojones:ouch:
> 
> Si baja un poco mas sacyr servidor se sale, que algo hay que sacarla, digo yoienso:



Pueden estar preparando un susto en sacyr, le han metido una buena tacada de cortos el pasado viernes.


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Jul 2013)

Menudo dia, aqui los osos guanosos dando un paseo, uno el ibex y otro el santander, que ostiaca y que placer ver esto desde la barrera.


----------



## rohirrim (3 Jul 2013)

la bolsa lleva paranoica un mes...los que somos unos aficionaos del tres al cuarto como yo pero tenemos 10-30k metios en diversos valores, estamos cagaos...


----------



## Abner (3 Jul 2013)

@Pollastre. Por si no vió mi pregunta, ¿los leoncios suelen hacer roll-over de futuros o suelen cerrar posiciones en los vencimientos trimestrales de tal forma que es un buen momento para "resetear" contadores y demás?


----------



## locojaen (3 Jul 2013)

Curioso, en Santander los grandes son los que venden (¿ abriendo cortos ?) y en el Sabadell son estos mismos los que compran....


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pueden estar preparando un susto en sacyr, le han metido una buena tacada de cortos el pasado viernes.



Pues tenia entendido que cancelaron el prestamo de 16 millones de acciones....ienso:

Mirare a ver....de momento vamos con margen....gracias!!!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahhhn parte del josconcio de iberdrola es por dividendo. Aunque bueno, sólo son 3 cents por acción, el resto de los 17c que palma son cosecha propia.... ::



.
A mi en ING me pone que son 0.12 por accion lo que van a pagar el 22/07/2013.


----------



## donpepito (3 Jul 2013)

Buenos días,

Alguien conoce la fecha exacta de cot de ABENGOA en NASDAQ?


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues tenia entendido que cancelaron el prestamo de 16 millones de acciones....ienso:
> 
> Mirare a ver....de momento vamos con margen....gracias!!!



De nada, de todas formas esto son estrategias leoninas bisemanales, todo puede cambiar. Cuando meten muchos cortos en algún momento tienen que empezar a recomprar como ya paso con Gamesa e incluso con Sacyr.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Menudo dia, aqui los osos guanosos dando un paseo, uno el ibex y otro el santander, que ostiaca y que placer ver esto desde la barrera.



Pasate por Portugal y echa una ojeada a Banif


----------



## Algas (3 Jul 2013)

Buenos días, se presenta gacela con paso al frente.

¿Podría algún moderador modificar lo de "mercados" por "TEMA MÍTICO"? agradezco el esfuerzo de Janus de mantenernos a salvo fuera de la bolsa durante media hora todos los días buscando el tema el HVEI, , pero ya está bien.

Sacyr con más de un 4% de caída... ¿¿habrá después de comer una oportunidad de compra?? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> A mi en ING me pone que son 0.12 por accion lo que van a pagar el 22/07/2013.




*Dividendo en efectivo
*
Asimismo, la Junta General de Accionistas de IBERDROLA, celebrada el 22 de marzo de 2013, aprobó, bajo el punto quinto del Orden del Día, la distribución, con cargo a los resultados del ejercicio finalizado el 31 de diciembre de 2013, de un dividendo de *0,03€ brutos por acción. Este dividendo se pagará el 3 de julio de 2013.*

https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/corporativa/iberdrola?IDPAG=ESWEBACCCLUBACCDIVF

---------- Post added 03-jul-2013 at 09:51 ----------




donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Alguien conoce la fecha exacta de cot de ABENGOA en NASDAQ?



Que está tramando????? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Dividendo en efectivo
> *
> Asimismo, la Junta General de Accionistas de IBERDROLA, celebrada el 22 de marzo de 2013, aprobó, bajo el punto quinto del Orden del Día, la distribución, con cargo a los resultados del ejercicio finalizado el 31 de diciembre de 2013, de un dividendo de *0,03€ brutos por acción. Este dividendo se pagará el 3 de julio de 2013.*
> 
> ...




.
Si, pero ya te ha contestado ponzi, mira la comunicación de ING de hoy:




> IBERDROLA DIVIDENDO FLEXIBLE abonará dividendo el próximo 22/07/2013. Usted como accionista puede escoger entre las siguientes opciones:
> 
> Recibir el dividendo en efectivo: recibiendo *0,13 € brutos por acción *(sujeto a retención fiscal). Deberá comunicarlo antes de las 17:30 del 12/07/2013.
> 
> Recibir el dividendo en acciones: reinvirtiendo su dividendo en nuevas acciones. Sin retención fiscal. Proporción 1 acción/es nuevas por cada 30 derecho/s. Deberá comunicarlo antes de las 17:30 del 17/07/2013.



Aunque, en cualquier caso, la ostia está siendo muy superior a la que justifica el dividendo, eso está claro.


----------



## donpepito (3 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Dividendo en efectivo
> *
> Asimismo, la Junta General de Accionistas de IBERDROLA, celebrada el 22 de marzo de 2013, aprobó, bajo el punto quinto del Orden del Día, la distribución, con cargo a los resultados del ejercicio finalizado el 31 de diciembre de 2013, de un dividendo de *0,03€ brutos por acción. Este dividendo se pagará el 3 de julio de 2013.*
> 
> ...



Alguna operación para el veranito............ ABENGOA= GAMESA STYLE!


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2013)

¡Hombre, Portugal Telecom! ¿Por fin te vas para abajo de una **** vez? :baba:

La pasión Ferrari está muy desbocada la primera hora...
Pero cuando el Maese dice "mal rollito"...
probablemente hay que estar dentro lo justito


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2013)

Me estan haciendo ojitos, Portugal telecom,Telefónica y Acerinox....anda que podían dejar las caídas hasta que se publicasen las cuentas trimestrales: Me gusta entrar a sabiendas que tengo un cierto margen hasta los próximos resultados


----------



## pollastre (3 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> @Pollastre. Por si no vió mi pregunta, ¿los leoncios suelen hacer roll-over de futuros o suelen cerrar posiciones en los vencimientos trimestrales de tal forma que es un buen momento para "resetear" contadores y demás?




No creo que exista una respuesta única a esa pregunta, Sr. Abner; imagino que cada casa tendrá sus normas y sus costumbres. 

Yo veo muchas veces cómo hacen swapping en las cercanías de vencimientos (i.e., compras/ventas del futuro antiguo a la vez que tú mismo te haces de contraparte con el nuevo futuro), pero desde luego no todo el volumen que está encima de la mesa en ese momento pasa por ese proceso, así que seguramente no todos siguen el mismo procedimiento en vencimientos (normal y esperable, por otra parte).


----------



## vermer (3 Jul 2013)

Si huele a guano, sabe a guano, tiene color de guano, casi seguro que es guano.

Son las rebajas de verano. A finales de Julio suelen ser las segundas rebajas. Las buenas. Es difícil aguantarse las ganas de comprar. Sufro mientras.

Ponzi: Portugal Telecom tiene una pinta muy mala, no sé.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

_El que con chicharros se acuesta,
con Pandoro se levanta._


----------



## Sealand (3 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> _El que con chicharros se acuesta,
> con Pandoro se levanta._



Amén


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> _El que con chicharros se acuesta,
> con Pandoro se levanta._



Hablas del SAN, verdad? :XX:


----------



## locojaen (3 Jul 2013)

dentro la puntica al SAN en 4,833€


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me estan haciendo ojitos, Portugal telecom,Telefónica y Acerinox....anda que podían dejar las caídas hasta que se publicasen las cuentas trimestrales: Me gusta entrar a sabiendas que tengo un cierto margen hasta los próximos resultados



En Portugal ya está un servidor con su 9% de plusvis en corto, y sin perspectiva de que la cosa decaiga, así que usted mismo...Si eso, a los 2,6 me lo pienso otra vez, pero yo no le veo pinta de subir precisamente.


----------



## hydra69 (3 Jul 2013)

Joder que puto infierno el ibex no?....y yo con gripazo increible.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

Mañana que la peña de este hilo que sean un rico-inversorh-patrio-chicharrero que tenga a mano una estampita de San Daniel en la mano y en la otra mano ,una de San Dronji...porque lo va a necesitar


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2013)

Amonoh alcihtassss 







Oh, Walt.......


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana que la peña de este hilo que sean un rico-inversorh-patrio-chicharrero que tenga a mano una estampita de San Daniel en la mano y en la otra mano ,una de San Dronji...porque lo va a necesitar



¿Tan importante es lo de mañana? Si así fuera, que no lo dudo, el mercado lo esperará en soporte, es decir, en 7500 de Ibex. Si gusta otra vez para arriba, pero si no...


O todo locontrario. ::


----------



## j.w.pepper (3 Jul 2013)

Pobre pepón


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Tan importante es lo de mañana? Si así fuera, que no lo dudo, el mercado lo esperará en soporte, es decir, en 7500 de Ibex. Si gusta otra vez para arriba, pero si no...
> 
> 
> O todo locontrario. ::



Mañana lo vemos...y además USA cerrado por festivo...


----------



## itaka (3 Jul 2013)

con el guano que hay y MV no asoma la cabeza, se pierde las mejores fiestas


----------



## sr.anus (3 Jul 2013)

Ayer en bolsamania.com que nos ibamos a los 11000 ptos.

hoy


FAIL!


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2013)

Pero que cabeza va a asomar...si el tío a las 9:15 hizo esto...


muertoviviente dijo:


> venga cerramos esos cortitos 7750-7710 y cargamos largos :Baile:



Ahora, tras haber aguantado 110 (!) pipos en contra, con un pelín de suerte los cerrará en el 7720 y demostrará lo "arto himberzó" que es. Vamos, el típico estilo que hasta yo sé evitar...


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2013)

itaka dijo:


> con el guano que hay y MV no asoma la cabeza, se pierde las mejores fiestas



El trolero rey del trono troll se puso largo esta mañana... Jajaaj..... Es el más grande..... Que haríamos sin sus trolleadas .....


----------



## itaka (3 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El trolero rey del trono troll se puso largo esta mañana... Jajaaj..... Es el más grande..... Que haríamos sin sus trolleadas .....



jajajaaja, no lo había visto, puto crak,


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> *9:15 am* - venga cerramos esos cortitos 7750-7710 y cargamos largos :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

pobre gacelerio que no se entera de na , me quede dormido , puto catarro , bueno lo importante es cerrar hoy por encima de 7760 :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 03-jul-2013 at 11:21 ----------

2 gaps sin cerrar , un poco raro no :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 03-jul-2013 at 11:24 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


>



guardado :XX:

el catarro esta afectando a mi sexto sentido , es eso seguro , lo del trolleo no creo que tenga na que ver ienso:


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> En Portugal ya está un servidor con su 9% de plusvis en corto, y sin perspectiva de que la cosa decaiga, así que usted mismo...Si eso, a los 2,6 me lo pienso otra vez, pero yo no le veo pinta de subir precisamente.



No tengo prisa, soy un hombre muy paciente.Estoy esperando a los resultados trimestrales, hasta que no lo vea claro no entro.Ahora mismo Portugal telecom vale 2600 mill y ya solo el 26% de oí le costo mas de 3500 mill, aquí el mercado se ha pasado de tuercas, vale que tengan bastante deuda pero estos precios empiezan a ser muy jugosos.


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2013)

Cagonlaleche.... Que buena era la entrada en san a 4,80.....


----------



## Antigona (3 Jul 2013)

La bajada de hoy ha sido exagerada, en cuanto vaya avanzando la sesión nos iremos tranquilizando.


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No tengo prisa, soy un hombre muy paciente.Estoy esperando a los resultados trimestrales, hasta que no lo vea claro no entro.Ahora mismo Portugal telecom vale 2600 mill y ya solo el 26% de oí le costo mas de 3500 mill, aquí el mercado se ha pasado de tuercas, vale que tengan bastante deuda pero estos precios empiezan a ser muy jugosos.



*¡Fundamentacacas!*

SCNR :XX::XX:


----------



## vermer (3 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> La bajada de hoy ha sido exagerada, en cuanto vaya avanzando la sesión nos iremos tranquilizando.



Buen intento


----------



## Tonto Simon (3 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> *¡Fundamentacacas!*
> 
> SCNR :XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

negron del futuro MV sabe lo que se hace 

se ve claramente que quieren hacer el giro joputa , o lo que es lo mismo despioje brutal , pero para que se confirme debemos cerrar por encima de los 7760 nivelito importante ienso:


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> *¡Fundamentacacas!*
> 
> SCNR :XX::XX:



Saca el arma


----------



## pollastre (3 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> *¡Fundamentacacas!*
> 
> SCNR :XX::XX:




Aquí está faltando ya la imagen de Batman del Sr. Clackerty....


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2013)

Me van a perdonar porque quise poner esto el otro día y creo que al final se me olvidó. Y hoy igual es demasiado tarde para algún interesado.

La Fundación Rafael del Pino trae hoy a Madrid a Nassim N. Taleb. Con una conferencia titulada: Antifrágil. Las cosas que se benefician del desorden.

Antifrágil. Las cosas que se benefician del desorden. | Fundación Rafael Del Pino

Creo que luego podrá verse aquí, aunque no sé lo que tardan en colgarlo.

Conferencias | Fundación Rafael Del Pino


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Aquí está faltando ya la imagen de Batman del Sr. Clackerty....


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Jul 2013)

De un tiempo a esta parte, el SAN se ha convertido en un chicharro con mayúsculas.


----------



## Abner (3 Jul 2013)

Cisne negro.

Crisis de gobierno en Portugal. Esto es lo que está pasando hoy. Pues si mi lectura del saldo es correcta, más vale que se solucione, o los leoncios van a perder pasta por un tubo.


----------



## pocoyoyo (3 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Cisne negro.
> 
> Crisis de gobierno en Portugal. Esto es lo que está pasando hoy. Pues si mi lectura del saldo es correcta, más vale que se solucione, o los leoncios van a perder pasta por un tubo.



Y lo de Morales tambien ayuda.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Jul 2013)

Guanosos dias y tal,

al rico guano del Sargento.

La caloh ma derrite los deos. No me tiren ese ibex mucho, por lo menos sigan cotizando en positivo.


----------



## Sealand (3 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Me van a perdonar porque quise poner esto el otro día y creo que al final se me olvidó. Y hoy igual es demasiado tarde para algún interesado.
> 
> La Fundación Rafael del Pino trae hoy a Madrid a Nassim N. Taleb. Con una conferencia titulada: Antifrágil. Las cosas que se benefician del desorden.
> 
> ...



Por si aca no lo cuelgan, imagino que dirá lo mismo que decía aquí:

[YOUTUBE]1NXaafTpVjM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]IaQQ_47OfIM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (3 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Cisne negro.
> 
> Crisis de gobierno en Portugal. Esto es lo que está pasando hoy. Pues si mi lectura del saldo es correcta, más vale que se solucione, o los leoncios van a perder pasta por un tubo.




Esta mañana ya ha causado un buen destrozo. Gente muy nerviosa, varios medianos se han salido ya a pérdidas. Queda gente dentro, eso sí. 

Lo que no sé es si lo arreglarán y se quedará en un mini-pato negro como dice Ud., o seguirá su camino hacia un full-scale castañazo. Hay todavía mucho volumen en la mesa, así que si no paran esto y lo dejan en mini-pato, tendremos dolorrrrr.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (3 Jul 2013)

¿Hasta donde creéis que va a durar esta caída?


----------



## Abner (3 Jul 2013)

Imagínense si en Portugal convocan elecciones anticipadas porque deciden que se pasan por el forro el MOU y que hacen un sinpa en toda regla. BBVA y SAN cargados de deuda portuguesa hasta las orejas. No sigo la cotización del euro, pero hoy está a 1.2958. 

Se puede poner gracioso de cojones esto.


----------



## pollastre (3 Jul 2013)

Pfuuu.... hostias alternadas de a 80-100 contratos el mandoble ahora mismo, en el 7780. Auténtico "a ver quién la tiene más larga", choque de trenes en toda regla.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

para mear y no echar gota.... :ouch:


Jáuregui alerta de los 'males' del fin del bipartidismo PP-PSOE - EcoDiario.es


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pfuuu.... hostias alternadas de a 80-100 contratos el mandoble ahora mismo, en el 7780. Auténtico "a ver quién la tiene más larga", choque de trenes en toda regla.



quien intenta :rolleye: ya sabemos quien la tiene mas larga , un humilde y superdotado servidor :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 03-jul-2013 at 13:16 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> para mear y no echar gota.... :ouch:
> 
> 
> Jáuregui alerta de los 'males' del fin del bipartidismo PP-PSOE - EcoDiario.es



en vuestra puta cara gashegos :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (3 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Imagínense si en Portugal convocan elecciones anticipadas porque deciden que se pasan por el forro el MOU y que hacen un sinpa en toda regla. BBVA y SAN cargados de deuda portuguesa hasta las orejas. No sigo la cotización del euro, pero hoy está a 1.2958.
> 
> Se puede poner gracioso de cojones esto.



Si hay una quita de deuda portugesa los banquitos patrios necesitaran refinanciarse, tendran que hacer ampliaciones de capital y dejaran el valor en casi 0, y por el peso que tienen en el Ibex bajará bastante.


----------



## Claca (3 Jul 2013)

Nenes, qué ha pasado, veo que vuelvo a tener obscenas plusvis, me acabo de levantar y podría tener una resaca XXXXXL, pero afortunadamente decidí ser mormón y abrazar la poligamia.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Nenes, qué ha pasado, veo que vuelvo a tener obscenas plusvis, me acabo de levantar y podría tener una resaca XXXXXL, pero afortunadamente decidí ser mormón y abrazar la poligamia.



bien jugado claca , cuidado que el gap de hoy lo cerramos mañana y luego reanudamos el camino de los 7450


----------



## Abner (3 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pfuuu.... hostias alternadas de a 80-100 contratos el mandoble ahora mismo, en el 7780. Auténtico "a ver quién la tiene más larga", choque de trenes en toda regla.



No vio nada raro ayer en el DAX maese?.

En el ibex ayer era como si estuviesen unos pocos leoncios despistados acumulando para atacar al 8000, y el resto estuviesen desaparecidos.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

ayer MV lo dejo muy claro , gap a la baja con tres cojones y no uso ningun sistemah IA :fiufiu:


----------



## alimon (3 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Coño, solo con su consumo, me estoy pensando en meterle unos largos a DIAGEO o a HEINEKEN.
> 
> *PD:Mañana opino que guano.*





muertoviviente dijo:


> ayer MV lo dejo muy claro , gap a la baja con tres cojones y no uso ningun sistemah IA :fiufiu:




Bueno, no soy muy de tirarme flores, pero como no tengo abuela................


La resaca como la llevamos???


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

tu de que vas alimon el merito es solo de MV el troll sabio :no:

lo que veo es que mañana con droji vamos a cerrar el gap de hoy , luego droji decepciona y nos vamos a los 7450 , para finalmente girarnos al alza hasta el vencimiento de julio :bla:


----------



## erpako (3 Jul 2013)

Calentando el mercado para el dato de ADP.:fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2013)

Pues según el análisis que hace el Maese, parece que el título del hilo no podía estar mejor escogido...

Aparte, si voy entendiendo mis lecciones bien, acabado el choque de trenes, el ganador podría tener vía libre de una porrada de pipos, right?


----------



## j.w.pepper (3 Jul 2013)

Sniff, Sniff


----------



## pollastre (3 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pues según el análisis que hace el Maese, parece que el título del hilo no podía estar mejor escogido...
> 
> Aparte, si voy entendiendo mis lecciones bien, acabado el choque de trenes, el ganador podría tener vía libre de una porrada de pipos, right?




Vamos a ver qué se inventan ahora. Tanto el post de ayer como el premarket de hoy han sido bastante jodidos, entiendo que debido fundamentalmente a la mierda ésta de Portugal.

A este asunto (Portugal) le atribuyo los últimos 80 puntos del tramo bajista, porque a mí, sinceramente, me "sobraban" en el primario por cuantitativo. Pero los tenemos ahí y es lo que hay, así que ahora estoy especialmente interesado en ver cómo negocian esta desviación (que no es desde luego pequeña) de la configuración original.

Así las cosas, lo que yo he visto es que este pull ha hecho bastante daño, a bastante gente. La pregunta es si lo van a dejar ahí (mini-pato negro).

¿ADP? Je... como para fiarle tu hacienda a los macros. Con esta gente en modo pananoico, donde si les salen buenos datos se acojonan porque el Bernie les retira el QE, y si les salen malos datos también se acojonan porque.... porque.... cojoneh, porque son malos datos 

Resumiendo, si me preguntas hasta ayer por la tarde, te hubiera dicho que deberíamos, en definitiva, subir. En condiciones normales, yo consideraba terminado el primario m/p bajista ayer, y estaba vigilando un posible rebote con fuerza.

Pero en 12 horas se ha liado el gran pollo porque ha saltado la liebre en Portugal (que no es que no se supiera, pero una cosa es saberlo, y otra el momento en que te impacta en la cara la tarta) así que yo tendría mucho cuidado en considerar esto únicamente como un pull, susto de 80 puntos y mini-pato. Si no se ve la luz al asunto de nuestros shurmanos portugueses, lo mismo arreamos para abajo en serio "de verdad".


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

amonoh alcistah :Baile:


----------



## Claca (3 Jul 2013)

Apreciado Jato, llevo un tiempo esperando el IBEX por debajo de los 7.500, por favor, 'tate quieto.

PD:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

tienes suerte de que no este en toda mi gloria por el puto catarro , porque te hibas a llevar un owned mitico :no: 

la verdad es que me noto mas pesado que de costumbre :ouch: a estas alturas yo ya me iria con cuidado con eso de los cortos ,aun asi veo una oportunidad mañana si consiguen llevarlo hasta el central de bollinger en diario


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amonoh alcistah :Baile:



Pongase corto plizzzzz:cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pongase corto plizzzzz:cook:



no :rolleye:


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2013)

Jato, 7725, ya puedes cerrar tu larguito como un triunfadóh


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2013)

Ponte las pilas sacyr, puta!


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

no quiero triunfar , quiero trollear  

amonoh alcistah a por los 16k :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2013)

Si es que san a 4,80 es compra clara....se pone stop em 4,69 y fuera.....

Pero en caso no haber guano total, Se puede ganar pasta facil....me juego un botellin a que se ven antes los 5 que los 4,69....


----------



## locojaen (3 Jul 2013)

jejejej que divertida es la herramienta esta de seguir las acciones de los brokers...

Credit Suisse :: Posiciones más vendidas
BANKINTER	-100.848
MAPFRE	-356.837
CAIXABANK	-479.003
DH. SACYR	-562.266
BANKIA	-582.281
B. SABADELL	-744.955
BBVA -816.394	
SANTANDER	-5.861.607
DH. IBERDROLA	-52.942.380

Morgan Stanley :: 6 posiciones más vendidas
CAIXABANK	-264.358	
PRISA	-275.467	
BANKIA	-914.965
B.POPULAR	-964.081	
IBERDROLA	-1.806.365	
SANTANDER	-4.575.622	


No le gustan los bankitosh eshpañoles...


----------



## inversobres (3 Jul 2013)

Rabazo incoming....


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Rabazo incoming....



eso , el rabazo te esta incoming :XX:


----------



## burbufilia (3 Jul 2013)

Guanas tardes,

Permitidme que me entrometa en vuestro ecosistema, que apenas aparezco por aquí. Sólo que me molesté en ver el otro día el balance de Bankia, comprobando que las recapitalizaciones del bicho son sólo para ir tirandillo, que no sé si queda por canjear mucha deuda por acciones (programada o programable), y a lo que voy: me parece muy obvio, claro, evidente,... abrir un cfd corto en Bankia, para de paso hacer cobertura en nuestra cartera de financieras patria o europeda (si es que alguien tiene algo, como los sufridos santanderes). 

Ergo la pregunta es: qué se me escapa?


----------



## inversobres (3 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eso , el rabazo te esta incoming :XX:



Joder con el carapolla este, a tu puta madre tonto baba (torrente style).

Salud cacho mierdas.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Guanas tardes,
> 
> Permitidme que me entrometa en vuestro ecosistema, que apenas aparezco por aquí. Sólo que me molesté en ver el otro día el balance de Bankia, comprobando que las recapitalizaciones del bicho son sólo para ir tirandillo, que no sé si queda por canjear mucha deuda por acciones (programada o programable), y a lo que voy: me parece muy obvio, claro, evidente,... abrir un cfd corto en Bankia, para de paso hacer cobertura en nuestra cartera de financieras patria o europeda (si es que alguien tiene algo, como los sufridos santanderes).
> 
> Ergo la pregunta es: qué se me escapa?



bankia es un chicharrazo , lo mismo que le tiran un 20% , tambien lo pueden subir otro 20%


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Jul 2013)

Larga desde 7570f, SL puesto y posición asegurada, porque veo que voy en el mismo tren que el jato.

He intentado entrar en 0,185 en PRISA pero maldita sea, mi orden no ha entrado. Y la veo ahora en 0,2


----------



## burbufilia (3 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bankia es un chicharrazo , lo mismo que le tiran un 20% , tambien lo pueden subir otro 20%



Ya pero creo que el apalancamiento del CFD no es muy grande, y por mucho calentólogo del valor que haya, su capital en relación al activo es tan ridícula (más de lo ridícula que es de por sí en la banca), que a poco que caiga el activo, van a tener que como mínimo doblar el capital fácil. Mi idea no era entrar para tradearlo


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Ya pero creo que el apalancamiento del CFD no es muy grande, y por mucho calentólogo del valor que haya, su capital en relación al activo es tan ridícula (más de lo ridícula que es de por sí en la banca), que a poco que caiga el activo, van a tener que como mínimo doblar el capital fácil. Mi idea no era entrar para tradearlo



ayer al sabadell lo subieron un 15% tu veras


----------



## alimon (3 Jul 2013)

Parece que volvemos a guanear con ganas.

Gato, iba largo?



PD: lo de Bankia, es un chicharro de tal calibre que mi broker ni siquiera me deja abrir CFD de ese valor,ni cortos, ni largos, ni poniendo como garantía hasta a mi mujer. Yo no lo tocaba ni con un palo, pero bueno.


----------



## Algas (3 Jul 2013)

Acciona en torno a los 38€... no sé si es un zombi de empresa ya o si puede haber posibilidades a muy largo plazo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Jul 2013)

Buenas tardes,

7610-7650(f) cerrado desde el curro.

Me incorporo en la mesa profesional de trading, adelanto que no es de cristal :: Esperando el maná de Bernie.


----------



## alimon (3 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> 7610-7650(f) cerrado desde el curro.
> 
> *Me incorporo en la mesa profesional de trading*, adelanto que no es de cristal :: Esperando el maná de Bernie.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


>



muy bueno :XX: :Aplauso:


----------



## itaka (3 Jul 2013)

gamesa ni en dias de guano se despeina, vaya tela.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> 7610-7650(f) cerrado desde el curro.
> 
> Me incorporo en la mesa profesional de trading, adelanto que no es de cristal :: Esperando el maná de Bernie.



bienvenidito señor reve


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muy bueno :XX: :Aplauso:



Pues dale un thanks al muchacho, agarrao.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

oh no , vamos a morir todos :S cerramos largos 7710-7730 cargamos cortos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## Felix (3 Jul 2013)

Ojo Egipto, que semoh gitanos pero no venimos de egito.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Acciona en torno a los 38€... no sé si es un zombi de empresa ya o si puede haber posibilidades a muy largo plazo.



A pesar de tener ingresos menores que en 2009 gracias a la reducción de costes que han llevado a cabo su beneficio operativo es superior a 2009.Yo los veo un poco cargaditos de deuda aunque si bien es verdad la están reduciendo, vamos se nota que los intereses del ceo son los mismos que los del accionista.Tienen buenos margenes brutos y el negocio parece solido, tanto desde el punto de vista del beneficio operativo como del EBITDA, solo tienen el problema de los intereses que se lleva el banco.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=A&currency=native


----------



## inversobres (3 Jul 2013)

USA al verde... que peligro dentro de dos minutos.


----------



## pollastre (3 Jul 2013)

Gato malo.

¡ Gato malo !


Que viene el macro !!!


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2013)

Datos de empleo buenos, además aplazamos el tarifazo sanitario un año más, hoy toca manguerazo de los buenos y además sólo operamos media sesión. A ver, ¿que más quieren para que suba? ¿que tiene que hablar Bernie? Joer, son insaciables...

A ver, Manolo, saca al mono de la jaula...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

ism no manufacturero 52,2 y se esperaba 54 , lo malo sera bueno ? ienso: 

lo unico que se es que los gringos no han caido na :fiufiu:


----------



## Algas (3 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A pesar de tener ingresos menores que en 2009 gracias a la reducción de costes que han llevado a cabo su beneficio operativo es superior a 2009.Yo los veo un poco cargaditos de deuda aunque si bien es verdad la están reduciendo, vamos se nota que los intereses del ceo son los mismos que los del accionista.Tienen buenos margenes brutos y el negocio parece solido, tanto desde el punto de vista del beneficio operativo como del EBITDA, solo tienen el problema de los intereses que se lleva el banco.
> 
> 
> ACCIONA SA (ANA:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek




Muy interesante, habrá que estudiarla más y esperarla un poco más barata (PER 22 es mucho pa mí), si finalmente el ibex va al guano habrá oportunidades de compra:rolleye: (esta en concreto en 30€ aprox).










(He utilizado el PER en el hilo del HVEI :::


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bienvenidito señor reve



Gracias Don jato! A falta de thanks reciba un fuerte abrazo  Estaba viendo Saber y Ganar, soy un friki importante ::

Tarde hecha, largo de 05 a 09(c) S&P. Hoy voy a hacer la siesta Pollastre style!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

Ese OoM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2013)

Out of Mana? :S


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

Acaraciendo el boton de SELL (y más o menos desde 1570...) y saliendo por patas en aumento...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Out of Mana? :S





Kriiiiiiiiiiiiiiim, krim, kirmkrimkrim.... 










Spoiler



Oom=Oracle of Madrid useasé Mr. Ponzi


----------



## tarrito (3 Jul 2013)

Ah! 
Piratón, explíquele al Oracle la diferencia entre "firma" y "avatar" :ouch:


----------



## inversobres (3 Jul 2013)

Ya estan. Another POMO day. La historia interminable de los dolares, aun tiñen de lo frescos que van.


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2013)

Orden de compra en 1,013 de.' 5.000 coloniales y nadie me las vende...... Es el precio al que me marca bankibter que están ahora.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Ah!
> Piratón, explíquele al Oracle la diferencia entre "firma" y "avatar" :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

Hoy los usanos no cierran a las 22:00h , ¿verdad?


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Ya estan. Another POMO day. La historia interminable de los dolares, aun tiñen de lo frescos que van.



Se lo dije y además cierran en un ratito. Así que...



Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy los usanos no cierran a las 22:00h , ¿verdad?




Cierran a las 19:00.


----------



## hydra69 (3 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Orden de compra en 1,013 de.' 5.000 coloniales y nadie me las vende...... Es el precio al que me marca bankibter que están ahora.



Joder colonial todavía existe?....::


----------



## alimon (3 Jul 2013)

Vaya chiste lo de los Usanos, joder.

Y luego decis que el índice chungo es el IBEX, Pero claro el SP y el DJ son pata negra, no te jode, aunque vayan dopados hasta la cejas.

Si son el puto Amstrong de los índices.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese OoM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Como no he podido subir la imagen como firma la pongo de avatar


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Vaya chiste lo de los Usanos, joder.
> 
> Y luego decis que el índice chungo es el IBEX, Pero claro el SP y el DJ son pata negra, no te jode, aunque vayan dopados hasta la cejas.
> 
> Si son el puto Amstrong de los índices.



Si los usanos pegan el piscinazo ( y te aseguro que hoy puede ser el día), no va a haber fosa común suficientemente grande para meter a todas las gacelas chicharreras que habitan por el mercado continuo de nuestro mercado...para regozijo de bertok y sus secuaces


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como no he podido subir la imagen como firma la pongo de avatar



Ya, y lo has hecho como JPG. 

¡¡Ya te vale!! Mis hogoooooooooooooos!!


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como no he podido subir la imagen como firma la pongo de avatar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 58149


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

y bien????????????????????????????????????


:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y bien????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:



Hace honor a sus "habilidades especiales"...


----------



## tarrito (3 Jul 2013)

pero si no sabía poner los vídeos del youtube ... cuando ha dicho que no podía ponerlo de firma, le he dado un thanks y he pensado que alguien ya le daría su correspondiente collejazo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

et tu quoque Pepitoria??? :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> et tu quoque Pepitoria??? :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:



Si??...perdona??....::

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> pero si no sabía poner los vídeos del youtube ... cuando ha dicho que no podía ponerlo de firma, le he dado un thanks y he pensado que alguien ya le daría su correspondiente collejazo



Si una cosa asi como:

"venga vale, que guay tu avatar [dándole una palmadita en el hombro y girando los ojos hacia arriba]"

:XX: :XX: :XX:

---------- Post added 03-jul-2013 at 17:18 ----------

Pooooooooooooooooooooonziiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

En usa están haciendo un fake del cagarse...

¡¡A los botes!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

Yo creo que ponzi no ha podido poner la tarjeta de visita de firma porque no tiene bien configurada la BIOS. 

Eso o el manguito del trifásico.....


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si una cosa asi como:
> 
> "venga vale, que guay tu avatar [dándole una palmadita en el hombro y girando los ojos hacia arriba]"
> 
> ...



Convertí la imagen en gif y en tif pero seguía ocupando bastante....Tampoco queda tan mal de avatar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Convertí la imagen en gif y en tif pero seguía ocupando bastante....Tampoco queda tan mal de avatar



Ahí está! Sacándole todo el partido al PC nuevo!!!! ::


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo creo que ponzi no ha podido poner la tarjeta de visita de firma porque no tiene bien configurada la BIOS.
> 
> Eso o el manguito del trifásico.....



Sisisi tu riete pero cuando consiga arrancar el condensador de flujo voy a viajar a por Pandoro y no me pienso hacerme responsable de sus actos


----------



## tarrito (3 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Convertí la imagen en gif y en tif pero seguía ocupando bastante....Tampoco queda tan mal de avatar



Onvre! buena estrategia de marketing, o te dejas los hogos para leerlo 
Ó
te hace entrar en el perfil personal para ver si desde ahí ya se puede leer ... y se forra a visitas al perfil :Aplauso:

si este hombre lo tiene todo controlao


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Onvre! buena estrategia de marketing, o te dejas los hogos para leerlo
> Ó
> te hace entrar en el perfil personal para ver si desde ahí ya se puede leer ... y se forra a visitas al perfil :Aplauso:
> 
> si este hombre lo tiene todo controlao



Mejor que un político, hoyga...


----------



## The Hellion (3 Jul 2013)

Pasado el añito y medio de confidencialidad (do not ask), me reincorporo y veo que el manicomio sigue como lo dejé.

Rectifico: me quedan seis meses de nevera (qué largo se hace estar sin recreo). 

Sean buenos. Les leo el año que viene... (si es que no es este octubre).


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Convertí la imagen en gif y en tif pero seguía ocupando bastante....



Ojo que el Pirata le ha metido un troyano el gif, nos espía.

/modo burbubolsa off


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ojo que el Pirata le ha metido un troyano el gif, nos espía.
> 
> /modo burbubolsa off



Yo soy más de los Aqueos.... 8:


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2013)

Fcc sigue su camino de reducción de deuda

http://www.eleconomista.es/opinion-blogs/noticias/4962830/07/13/Acuerdo-favorable.html


----------



## inversobres (3 Jul 2013)

Pchssssss boom. Ahi van los gringos.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

*Pongase ese puto gif en la firma de una vez!!! *


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> pero si no sabía poner los vídeos del youtube ... cuando ha dicho que no podía ponerlo de firma, le he dado un thanks y he pensado que alguien ya le daría su correspondiente collejazo



Yo tampoco sé, disculpen mi torpeza. Cuando alguien tenga un rato me gustaría que me explicaran como se ponen los vídeos (me lo apuntaré en una libreta para no volver a preguntar).


----------



## alimon (3 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Pchssssss boom. Ahi van los gringos.



Tarde, coño, muy tarde.

Vaya cierre que se han cascao en el índice patrio 8:8:


----------



## Arrebonico (3 Jul 2013)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pasado el añito y medio de confidencialidad (do not ask), me reincorporo y veo que el manicomio sigue como lo dejé.



Bienvenido. Yo me incorporé durante su ausencia, ¿podría, si no es mucho pedir, introducirnos un poco en su personaje? :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Yo tampoco sé, disculpen mi torpeza. Cuando alguien tenga un rato me gustaría que me explicaran como se ponen los vídeos (me lo apuntaré en una libreta para no volver a preguntar).



Mándale un mp a Ponzi, el te lo explica...... :XX: :XX:


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2013)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pasado el añito y medio de confidencialidad (do not ask), me reincorporo y veo que el manicomio sigue como lo dejé.
> 
> Rectifico: me quedan seis meses de nevera (qué largo se hace estar sin recreo).
> 
> Sean buenos. Les leo el año que viene... (si es que no es este octubre).



Ahora tenemos mas habitaciones con mejor acolchado ademas somos mas autosuficientes con los molillos


...Como dice el chiste a veces cambias de casa pero los clientes siguen siendo los mismos

http://humorlatino.blogspot.com.es/2007/03/el-loro-putero.html


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

A falta de milagro y gol de Navas en el último minuto...

voy soltando lastre de largos 

USA pinta fatal


----------



## tarrito (3 Jul 2013)

otra opción

Pirataaaa!!! "argo tò reshulón" para el AVATAR de Ponzi.

se lo deja en resolución y formato adecuado, que solo tenga que copiar pegar :ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mándale un mp a Ponzi, el te lo explica...... :XX: :XX:



Le enviaré un privado con un ramo de flores por adelantado.


----------



## Krim (3 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Convertí la imagen en gif y en tif pero seguía ocupando bastante....Tampoco queda tan mal de avatar



Tío, Ponzi. Queda fatal.

En la firma ya se ve algún artefacto de compresión, pero nada grave. Pero es que en la tuya de avatar, es un martirio para los ojos.

Si en serio tú la ves "bien", al oculista. Sí tus ojos están bien, monitor nuevo.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Tío, Ponzi. Queda fatal.
> 
> En la firma ya se ve algún artefacto de compresión, pero nada grave. Pero es que en la tuya de avatar, es un martirio para los ojos.
> 
> Si en serio tú la ves "bien", al oculista. Sí tus ojos están bien, monitor nuevo.


----------



## inversobres (3 Jul 2013)

El que se esta peponizando es el petroleo, como rompa por arriba ya vereis que verano mas...jodido.


----------



## alimon (3 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> El que se esta peponizando es el petroleo, como rompa por arriba ya vereis que verano mas...jodido.



16:34:33 h.



Reservas semanales de crudo caen nada menos que 10.35 millones de barriles cuando se esperaba una subida de 2.3 millones.

Reservas semanales de gasolina descienden 1.72 millones cuando se esperaba una subida de 0.6 millones.

Reservas semanales de destilados caen 2.42 millones de barriles cuando se esperaba una subida de 1.2 millones.

Dato alcista para el precio del crudo.


----------



## inversobres (3 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> 16:34:33 h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa es la excusa oficial y oficosa. La realidad es otra. Miralo con detenimiento.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Tío, Ponzi. Queda fatal.
> 
> En la firma ya se ve algún artefacto de compresión, pero nada grave. Pero es que en la tuya de avatar, es un martirio para los ojos.
> 
> Si en serio tú la ves "bien", al oculista. Sí tus ojos están bien, monitor nuevo.



Ya me hare con un editor grafico....ahora mismo solo tengo instalado el paint y este no da para mas


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya me hare con un editor grafico....ahora mismo solo tengo instalado el paint y este no da para mas



Hazte con el fotochop "guybrush".


----------



## inversobres (3 Jul 2013)

Gol de señor!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2013)

Ahora sí parece que lo están solucionado...

Uf...uf


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

Ese está ahora mismo de vacaciones


----------



## The Hellion (3 Jul 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Bienvenido. Yo me incorporé durante su ausencia, ¿podría, si no es mucho pedir, introducirnos un poco en su personaje? :Baile:



Digamos que yo soy el pianista de un salón del oeste. 

O, por ser más claro, el que pone la voz en off a los reportajes apocalípticos que le gustan a bertok. 

Vamos, que soy un puto traductor que de vez en cuando tiene que firmar contratos de confidencialidad que ni yo mismo entiendo. 

Y si los que me hacen firmar esos contratos supiesen que tengo eones y daimleres compradas en agosto de 2011 que no he vendido... pedazo de insider que estoy hecho :XX::XX:

En fin, la riada de blanquitos que me acabo de tomar me han jugado una mala pasada. Pensaba que ya estaba, pero me quedan 6 meses de confidencialidad (y a fe que no sé qué cojones es lo que podría decirles... ya me gustaría). 

Nos vemos el año que viene.

Sean buenos y compren "Estrategias de inversión a contracorriente". Seguro que alguien de este hilo se enriquece... :XX::XX::XX:

Y ahora, antes de que burbubolsa y sus esbirros me localicen, volveré a invisibilizarme

[YOUTUBE]3liqQa1w2B0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inversobres (3 Jul 2013)

Veamos el cierre pero hay algo raro, o estan calentando el ambiente para liarla mañana o la van a petar.

---------- Post added 03-jul-2013 at 18:28 ----------

Este es de penalty de ramos... Cierre en maximos, al tiempo.

---------- Post added 03-jul-2013 at 18:31 ----------

Vix se vuelve abajo. Mañana el verde va a ser poco.


----------



## j.w.pepper (3 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Veamos el cierre pero hay algo raro, o estan calentando el ambiente para liarla mañana o la van a petar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-jul-2013 at 18:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Si acompañara el culibex :


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2013)

Bueno pues al final no ha llegado la sangre al río..... 

Esperemos mañana gapsito al alza y de ahí hasta..... Ya saben, el límite es el cielo.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Jul 2013)

los americanos quieren unas vacaciones verdes........


----------



## j.w.pepper (3 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bueno pues al final no ha llegado la sangre al río.....
> 
> Esperemos mañana gapsito al alza y de ahí hasta..... Ya saben, el límite es el cielo.



Yo estoy aguantando las sacyres, a ver que ocurre, por lo menos no ha caído tanto como otras cuando la bolsa guanea.


----------



## amago45 (3 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> He intentado entrar en 0,185 en PRISA pero maldita sea, mi orden no ha entrado. Y la veo ahora en 0,2



PRISA está loca. Interdin y Eurodeal han comprado hoy todo. Entiendo que algún consejero está preparando el pelotazo y tal ... 

A ver mañana, volveremos a ver los 0.19 0.18 :

Por cierto, consejo sobre que hacer con los derechos de Iberdrola ??? Tengo Iberdrolas por ejjjjjjjpaña y tal ...


----------



## ddddd (3 Jul 2013)

Buenas tardes.

¿Ha cerrado todo el mercado norteamericano o el NYSE sigue activo?


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Jul 2013)

abner puedes poner el volumen de los leoncillos hoy con respecto a ayer?


----------



## paulistano (3 Jul 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Yo estoy aguantando las sacyres, a ver que ocurre, por lo menos no ha caído tanto como otras cuando la bolsa guanea.




Ahí estamos, preparados para un día tener un +15% o un - 15%.


----------



## Sealand (3 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> El que se esta peponizando es el petroleo, como rompa por arriba ya vereis que verano mas...jodido.



Quizás esto tenga algo que ver: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...upa-television-publica-y-toma-posiciones.html


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2013)

Espérense, que tambien empiezan con historias en Túnez...

Esto es egipto ahora mismo:







Esta es un manifestación de ayer en la Universidad de El Cairo, he apuntado en rojo a algunos manifestantes que se muestran preparados para el martirio. No era un rumor.


----------



## donpepito (3 Jul 2013)

Hay una similitud en el trading con el año 2010, julio puede ser un mes movidito, nadie compra a estos precios.

Necesitamos una mega sacudida, al estilo BRASIL, en MINs de 4 añitos.


----------



## j.w.pepper (3 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Espérense, que tambien empiezan con historias en Túnez...
> 
> Esto es egipto ahora mismo:



El invierno árabe.


----------



## atman (3 Jul 2013)

Última hora: 

Egypt political road map to be announced by sheikh of al-Azhar, head of coptic church and opposition leader Elbaradei

Business & Financial News, Breaking US & International News | Reuters.com

Bueno, parece que está todo.

Al Mursi se lo lleva "escoltado" el ejército. Y musulmanes, coptos y oposición, han acordado un gobierno interino a muy corto plazo para preparar nuevas elecciones presidenciales y parlamentarias, con la salvaguarda del ejército y la aquiescencia de los líderes manifestantes.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> negron del futuro MV sabe lo que se hace
> 
> se ve claramente que quieren hacer el giro joputa , o lo que es lo mismo despioje brutal , pero para que se confirme debemos cerrar por encima de los 7760 nivelito importante ienso:



:XX: ese cierre en 7763 par de pipos por encima del 23,6% fibonazi a veces odio tener razon :ouch:

lo que estamos viendo en egipto es radicalmente distinto de lo que se vio en siria , los antiimperialistas de pacotilla estan quedando como la escoria que son a medida que se ve como con voluntad es posible evitar la guerra civil , cediendo las partes , pero al-assad presidente hereditario sabia que no podia ceder na porque cualquier cesion terminaria en perdida del poder


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jul 2013)

Entro, veo mis Novavax a 2.35$, y me voy a comer pescaito con la familia


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entro, veo mis Novavax a 2.35$, y me voy a comer pescaito con la familia



que aproveche la trucha


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Jul 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Yo estoy aguantando las sacyres, a ver que ocurre, por lo menos no ha caído tanto como otras cuando la bolsa guanea.



Yo también aguanto, como dice más abajo Paulistano: " a por el +15 u -15".


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Jul 2013)

OoM se tiene que hacer tarjetas de visita con el regalo de DON, las reparte por Azca y Pozuelo, eso si, con el pelo engominao.

Sr.The Hellion, en este hilo se descubrio la operacion americanohungara de la toma del banco del botas, a no ser que sepa quien mato a Kenedy, nada nos asusta.


----------



## Abner (3 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> abner puedes poner el volumen de los leoncillos hoy con respecto a ayer?



No creo que sirva de mucho el conteo de hoy. Quiero decir, dependiendo de si cuento sólo las tandas que seguro sé son alcistas o bajistas y si el conteo lo hago desde el 24 de abril o sólo del día de hoy, estaríamos hablando de un rango de entre -200 y +100. O sea, irrelevante. Lo relevante del día de hoy, es la cantidad de tandas de cierre, que no sé a quién cojones adjudicar, o de qué tipo son, y la cantidad no es baladí. Estamos hablando de casi 800 contratos, que se pueden adjudicar tanto a cierres de cortos en beneficios como a cierres de largos en pérdidas. 

Yo intuyo, que esos 800 contratos son en su mayor parte, desbandada, pero, digo yo, si están ahí los cierres de posición tendrán una contraparte que se los ha comido.

No sé, en lo que respecta al saldo para movimientos a medio plazo, estoy a ciegas ahora mismo.

Como niveles abiertos, 7679(f) que será un 7779 de contado, y 7737(f), 7837 de contado. 

@Pollastre. ¿Puede comentarnos que ve en el DAX?


----------



## L'omertá (3 Jul 2013)

Some stocks are good for a quick pop, but you have to time it just right. Case in point: Netflix (Nasdaq: NFLX : 220.92, -0.59) investors have seen several double-digit surges over the last year. They've also seen the stock plummet by as much as a third on more than a few occasions. 
High-risk and high-reward stocks are great for kick-starting a portfolio, and they certainly make investing interesting, but many investors have been broken by high-flying has-beens. For instance, wireless giant BlackBerry (Nasdaq: BBRY : 9.63, -0.07) made a lot of people wealthy as its stock price rocketed 17-fold between 2003 and 2007. Investors who bought in at BBRY's height, on the other hand, are looking at a 90% loss.



A chance at overnight success is great, but the single best way to make money in stocks is to buy those you can buy and hold "forever." These "Forever" stocks, as StreetAuthority co-founder Paul Tracy calls them, combine consistent growth and income and have stood the test of time. These companies enjoy a competitive advantage through industry forces like low bargaining power of buyers and suppliers, high barriers to entry, low threats from substitutes, and minimal rivalry among competitors.

These companies are here to stay -- in your portfolio.

One of these "Forever" stocks is a company in one of the most hated industries, yet the stock is in the portfolio of almost 1,400 institutional funds. The industry's product has been shown to kill its customers over the long term, and this company is the largest among them. If you haven't already guessed, the industry is tobacco, and the company is Philip Morris International (NYSE: PM : 87.75, 0.18), the world's largest publicly traded manufacturer and marketer of tobacco products.

Why should investors love shares of a company that is so hated? Because it has consistently outperformed the market and provided stable growth and income. Since the worst of the financial meltdown, shares of Philip Morris have rebounded 143% versus 110% for the S&P 500. That price gain is above the 3.9% dividend yield, a payout that the company has increased 85% since 2008.

Philip Morris has seven of the top cigarette brands, including Marlboro, the market leader. The company sells across a diverse market, with Asia accounting for 36% of international sales last year, followed by Eastern Europe, the Middle East and Africa at 27%, the European Union at 26%, and Latin America and Canada at 11%. 

Excluding China and the United States, the company's share of total global volume increased from 24.9% in 2007 to 28.8% in 2012. On top of an increasing share of the market, after three consecutive years of declining volume to 2010, unit sales of cigarettes have been increasing by an average of 2.8% per year, to 93.7 billion units in 2012. Higher excise taxes in Europe have led to some unit declines, but these have been offset by dramatic increases in the Asian markets. 

China is where the growth lies in the industry, with 44% of last year's estimated industry volume outside the United States. There are an estimated 301 million people smoking in China. This number is growing at an annual rate of 3.9%, and China had the lowest quit rates in a survey of 16 emerging and industrialized countries. The Chinese market is largely state-controlled through the China National Tobacco Corp., with which Philip Morris is establishing joint ventures.

The company has made a firm commitment of returning cash to shareholders and has managed the trade-off between growth and dividends superbly. Free cash flows have increased at a 13.3% compound annual rate since 2007 to $8.4 billion in 2012. 

Philip Morris has consistently beaten its long-term annual target of 10% to 12% growth in earnings per share (EPS) with a five-year average growth of 15%. In this year's second quarter, the company announced a three-year, $18 billion stock repurchase program. At the current price, this represents a reduction in share count of about 4% each year, which should help supportEPS growth. Since 2008, Philip Morris has spent $24.4 billion to buy back about 450 million shares for a reduction of 21.3% in the number of shares outstanding.

As hazardous to your health as smoking is, Philip Morris offers clear benefits for your portfolio's health. EPS growth in excess of 12% per year, which includes a share count reduction of 4%, and a 3.9% dividend are returns you would be hard-pressed to find in the strongest growth stocks -- let alone a company in a mature and stable market with forever potential. 

Risks to Consider: The risks to Philip Morris and the industry in general are short-term scares surrounding legislation and substitute products. The shares drop every time rumors of new regulations hit, but legislation has yet to dent the industry's long-term profitability or outlook. 

Action to Take --> Philip Morris International has true forever potential in an industry with stable growth and terrific cash flow. You don't have to like its products, but you can't deny a history of market-beating returns.

-- Joseph Hogue

P.S. -- My colleague Elliott Gue is so sure about Philip Morris, he's named it one of his "Forever Stocks." Right now may be the best chance in years to buy these stocks. Three are trading at a discount of up to 25.5%. Eight have a history of solid dividend growth, and, as a whole, they've beaten the S&P 500 by 9% so far this year. To find out more, click here.
Joseph Hogue does not personally hold positions in any securities mentioned in this article. StreetAuthority LLC owns shares of PM in one or more of its "real money" portfolios.-


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> No creo que sirva de mucho el conteo de hoy. Quiero decir, dependiendo de si cuento sólo las tandas que seguro sé son alcistas o bajistas y si el conteo lo hago desde el 24 de abril o sólo del día de hoy, estaríamos hablando de un rango de entre -200 y +100. O sea, irrelevante. Lo relevante del día de hoy, es la cantidad de tandas de cierre, que no sé a quién cojones adjudicar, o de qué tipo son, y la cantidad no es baladí. Estamos hablando de casi 800 contratos, que se pueden adjudicar tanto a cierres de cortos en beneficios como a cierres de largos en pérdidas.
> 
> Yo intuyo, que esos 800 contratos son en su mayor parte, desbandada, pero, digo yo, si están ahí los cierres de posición tendrán una contraparte que se los ha comido.
> 
> ...



número de contratos desde 24 de abril?
gracias


----------



## The Hellion (3 Jul 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> OoM se tiene que hacer tarjetas de visita con el regalo de DON, las reparte por Azca y Pozuelo, eso si, con el pelo engominao.
> 
> Sr.The Hellion, en este hilo se descubrio la operacion americanohungara de la toma del banco del botas, a no ser que sepa quien mato a Kenedy, nada nos asusta.



A kenny lo mató un hideputa

[YOUTUBE]6ZKKDQo5RNQ[/YOUTUBE]

Si se refiere usted al hijo del irlandés nazi, está vivo en una isla de protección de testigos, tomando caipirinhas con jacko y elvis.

Pero yo no me preocuparía mucho por descubrir secretos históricos. The end is nigh. Me ha costado un año regalar un BMW V8 de 286 caballos porque nadie lo quería; ni los gitanos aluniceros que le entretenían los viernes a la tarde en su antiguo trabajo. madmax is coming. 

Y ahora sí, cuídense, que este agosto promete emociones como el de hace dos años. En enero les veo.


----------



## Abner (3 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> número de contratos desde 24 de abril?
> gracias



Algo mas de 3000

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

Donpepito, hablaba usted de abengoa como valor con potencial alcista... He mirado el gráfico y la veo en caída libre.... Imagino usted entraría si hace suelo y hay atisbo de rebotar.... Hay chicharros que hacen suelo y se tiran en el años..... Zeltia, sniace o deoleo.... Por nombrar algunos que he sufrido los cuales han pasado a mejor vida..... 

Saludos


----------



## amago45 (4 Jul 2013)

Si leeis ECD, esta mañana sobre PRISA:
El Grupo Prisa, más cerca de la salvación. Ultima un acuerdo con 38 bancos para ampliar los créditos y aplazar su deuda de 3.100 millones


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que aproveche la trucha



Que salao es el jodío CMJC.....:XX:


----------



## donpepito (4 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Donpepito, hablaba usted de abengoa como valor con potencial alcista... He mirado el gráfico y la veo en caída libre.... Imagino usted entraría si hace suelo y hay atisbo de rebotar.... Hay chicharros que hacen suelo y se tiran en el años..... Zeltia, sniace o deoleo.... Por nombrar algunos que he sufrido los cuales han pasado a mejor vida.....
> 
> Saludos




Buenos días,

Los cortos van a cerrar parte de sus posis en zona prox, puede ser interesante cargar.


Antes de salir en NASDAQ.


----------



## putas.es (4 Jul 2013)

A los buenos días,

se lee en Invertia, prohibición de cortos de 4 valores en la bolsa portuguesa, 3 de ellos son banquitos.

A ver cómo afecta esto a la SAN. Jaaal.


Enlace directo.

CMVM - Comunicados / Contra-Ordenações/ Deliberações do Conselho Directivo - Comunicados


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Jul 2013)

Gamesa como un tiro, para variar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2013)

joer.....la kirchner está como un cencerro :ouch:


----------



## LOLO08 (4 Jul 2013)

Hotelitos nhh a por los 3e. Esta es la buena


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Jul 2013)

Buenas.

Cierro el ETF INV que tenñía desde hace dos dias. No gano nada, tampoco pierdo. No lo veo claro. 

Saludos.


----------



## inversobres (4 Jul 2013)

Y tal... A ver que pasa con el payaso italiano alogo.


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

Guanos días! 

Hoy tampoco hemos muerto..... Bien, bien.... Rendios a pepon!! 

Me apunto abengoa y me entran ganas de comprar gamesa..... Es un jodido cohete....


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2013)

cerrado el gap del eurostoxx50 , nos vamos al soporte :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> joer.....la kirchner está como un cencerro :ouch:



por ........


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2013)

ahora iremos a por el soportazo del ibex , la paralela de la jran bajista zona 7400-7450 ahi se decidira el destino del gacelerio , si son engullidos inmediatamente o si viven un poco mas :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jul 2013)

No guanosos dias amigos de la gloriosa patria española.

MV no te calientes, dejate de paralelas, lo que hara el ibex sera una perpendicular. La propia palabra lo dice perpendi cular. Tan terao no?

ABG me suena a castuzo andaluz, donde se compra de eso dicen, a que niveles?


----------



## Abner (4 Jul 2013)

Exijo ipso-flauto chuletón de buey por los 2 pedazo niveles clavados que dí ayer. ::


----------



## itaka (4 Jul 2013)

la que no hay manera que despegue es sacyr. igual habrá que retirarse y cambiar de tren


----------



## Malus (4 Jul 2013)

Lo de las copas gratis que repartia el drojao era a las 2 o 2:30?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Exijo ipso-flauto chuletón de buey por los 2 pedazo niveles clavados que dí ayer. ::



hot cat con coca cola es lo maximo que podemos aspirar sin la ayuda del HONORABLE.

Se merece usted un nuevo avatar del estilo de un leon pequeño, como inofensivo en la actualidad pero que en un par de años podria arrancarle la cresta a mr.P


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

itaka dijo:


> la que no hay manera que despegue es sacyr. igual habrá que retirarse y cambiar de tren



Sal de mi mente::

Mas o menos la voy sacando un 4%, dado que era una cantidad grande pues no esta mal para cerrar la operación y seguir sumando....pero......creo que la voy a aguantar ...es que me da que el ibex se vapara arriba y si esta acompaña....haremos platita buena8:

La otra opcion es....::


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2013)

despues de analizar mucho el ibex llego a la conclusion de que para el vencimiento estaremos atacando la jran bajista , pero antes tocaremos los 7430 :bla:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por ........



La he visto en la tele haciendo un discurso sobre lo del Evo en Europa....esa tía tiene algun desorden mental severo.


----------



## garpie (4 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La he visto en la tele haciendo un discurso sobre lo del Evo en Europa....esa tía tiene algun desorden mental severo.



Wikileaks: Estados Unidos se interesó por la salud mental de Cristina Fernández


----------



## Shanti (4 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Exijo ipso-flauto chuletón de buey por los 2 pedazo niveles clavados que dí ayer. ::



Lamento decirte que en este caso, si los has acertado ha sido fruto de la casualidad.

Los has acertado porque al hacer la 'conversión' entre futuro y contado has puesto 100 puntos de diferencia, cuando en realidad son 60. 

Mirate el gráfico de futuros de hoy:

Gráfico de Patrones IBEX 35 Jul 13

y verás que en ningún momento se han bajado de 7700, el mínimo han sido 7722, por lo que tus 7780 (contado) acertados por tu nivel de futuros 7680, ha sido de chiripa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2013)

itaka dijo:


> la que no hay manera que despegue es sacyr. igual habrá que retirarse y cambiar de tren



¿85% en 3 meses no es depegar? Cuidado.... IMHO los 1,9x son un must....


----------



## Abner (4 Jul 2013)

Shanti dijo:


> Lamento decirte que en este caso, si los has acertado ha sido fruto de la casualidad.
> 
> Los has acertado porque al hacer la 'conversión' entre futuro y contado has puesto 100 puntos de diferencia, cuando en realidad son 60.
> 
> ...



No me joda el momento de gloria leñe.

Edit: donde está ahí el grafico de los futuros?
Edit2: ya, nada, en el móvil no lo veía.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenienteDan (4 Jul 2013)

Pues no se, pero yo desde hace unos días solo veos techos en muchísimas acciones del Ibex y con todo este optimismo en webs, periódicos creo que se está cociendo una buena. 

Las ventas en el S&P de estas semanas han sido fuertes.


----------



## amago45 (4 Jul 2013)

PRISA en 0.205, hay un pegotón de 525k acciones en venta en 0.21, superado este punto la cosa se pondría divertida ... veamos


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jul 2013)

La Bolsa de Egipto se dispara un 6,3% tras el derrocamiento de Mursi - Noticias Economía - INFORMATIVOS


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El HCH ha muerto.



Viva el HCH


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Los militares cotizan al alza; a ver si toman nota en más sitios.



Es que para acabar así, ...pues a menos que tengas petroleo como Venezuela (y aun así no tienen ni para comer)...

El colapso econmico egipcio | Espritus animales | Blogs | elmundo.es

*¿Cómo gestionar un Presupuesto en el que nada menos que el 20% del gasto público se va en subvencionar combustibles? *Como se puede. O sea, mal. Y eso es lo que le pasa a Egipto.

E*staba previsto que el déficit público para este año fiscal, que acabó el 30 de junio, alcanzara el 9,5% del PIB. Pero en mayo ya estaba en el 11,8%*. Eso es el doble que hace un año. Con el colapso económico de junio, sabe Dios dónde puede acabar. Lo mismo que la deuda pública, que en abril ya llegaba al 87,33%.

Todo ello ha puesto a Egipto al borde del colapso. Un ejemplo: un* inversor que compre 10 millones de euros en bonos del estado egipcio a 5 años, deberá pagar 900.000 euros anuales para asegurarse contra el eventual impago de la deuda. O sea, que la deuda deberá darle al menos una rentabilidad del 9% anual, o apreciarse a un ritmo del 9% cada año, para ganar dinero*. Eso implica que tiene que sacar 4,5 millones de intereses en los 5 años, o que los bonos valdrán 14,5 millones en 2018.* Emes pasado el coste del seguro era de 700.000 euros anuales. Y en mayo, de 583.000 O sea, que sube a entre 100 y 200 puntos básicos al mes.*

Mohamed Morsi, ex presidente egipcio. La economía no parece haber sido su prioridad.
¿Quién tiene la responsabilidad de todo ello? En gran medida, los gobiernos egipcios. Mubarak dejó la economía pulverizada, con unos niveles de pobreza brutales. Pero los que vinieron después, incluyendo a Mursi, no lo han hecho mejor. Han renunciado a pedir ayuda al Fondo Monetario Internacional pese a que este organismo ha ido rebajando sus exigencias de ajuste económico. En vez de ello, han pasado a depender de la ayuda, sobre todo, de Qatar (un país que se está convirtiendo en una potencia regional, con su apoyo a Egipto y a la rebelión en Siria) y Arabia Saudí.

Hace menos de 10 días, ese último país prometió a Egipto un crédito de 500 millones de dólares (más de 350 millones de euros). En 2011, tras el derrocamiento de Mubarak, Qatar anunció un crédito de 3.000 millones de dólares a Egipto a un interés del 5% anual. Ambos paquetes iban con pocas condiciones, al contrario que las ayudas del FMI, y además tenían el toque político de la 'solidaridad' regional. Aparentemente, esos criterios no han sido suficientes.

La directora del Fondo, Christine Lagarde. Ella ha querido negociar con Egipto, porque el Fondo vive de dar dinero, pero Mursi ha mostrado poco interés.
Ahora, el golpe de Estado de las Fuerzas Armadas (entrenadas, armadas y financiadas por EEUU) que, además, controlan buena parte de la economía del país, puede abrir la puerta, si no a dinero del FMI, sí a la ayuda al desarrollo de EEUU. USAID--el equivalente de la Agencia de Cooperación Internacional de España--ha visto su ayuda a Egipto bloqueada en el Congreso por una extraña coalición de demócratas de izquierdas y republicanos del Tea Party. Los primeros se oponían a dar dinero a Egipto por lo conservador de su régimen en materia social. Los segundos, por la ideología islamista de Mursi. Ahora, las cosas pueden cambiar.


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Jul 2013)

¿Y qué se puede decir de FCC?
¿Habrá dejado de caer por fin?


----------



## donpepito (4 Jul 2013)

EL COCEDERO de ABENGOA.B . . . $$$$$$$ ..... .... $$$$ ------ F R I D A Y -----


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> EL COCEDERO de ABENGOA.B . . . $$$$$$$ ..... .... $$$$ ------ F R I D A Y -----



Se explica como un libro abierto....:ouch:

Cocedero??? Para larguistah o bajistah??

1,64....cree que hay que entrar??


----------



## ddddd (4 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Se explica como un libro abierto....:ouch:
> 
> Cocedero??? Para larguistah o bajistah??
> 
> 1,64....cree que hay que entrar??



Se refiere a las Abengoa B. Esas están a 1.36.

Saludos.


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Se refiere a las Abengoa B. Esas están a 1.36.
> 
> Saludos.



ienso:

El *capital social* de Abengoa es de ochenta y nueve millones doscientos veintiocho mil ciento cuarenta y cinco euros con veintisiete céntimos de euro *(89.228.145,27)* representado por quinientos treinta y ocho millones sesenta y dos mil seiscientas noventa (538.062.690) acciones íntegramente suscritas y desembolsadas, pertenecientes a dos clases distintas:

Ochenta y cuatro millones seiscientas noventa y cuatro mil cuatrocientas sesenta y tres acciones *(84.694.463) pertenecientes a la clase A* de un (1) euro de valor nominal cada una, pertenecientes a la misma clase y serie, que confieren cada una de ellas cien (100) votos y que son las acciones clase A de la Sociedad (las "acciones clase A").

Cuatrocientos cincuenta y tres millones trescientas sesenta y ocho mil doscientas veintisiete acciones (453.368.227) pertenecientes a la clase B de un céntimo (0,01) de euro de valor nominal cada una, pertenecientes a la misma clase y serie, que confieren cada una de ellas un (1) voto y que son acciones con los derechos económicos privilegiados establecidos en el artículo 8 de estos estatutos (las "acciones clase B" y, conjuntamente con las acciones clase A, las “Acciones con Voto”).

---------- Post added 04-jul-2013 at 13:20 ----------

Y dicen ustedes que este buen hombre habla hoy a las 14h...ienso:

Poco movimiento veo por el hilo....hay alguna forma de seguir en directo lo que va a decir?


----------



## juanfer (4 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> ienso:
> 
> El *capital social* de Abengoa es de ochenta y nueve millones doscientos veintiocho mil ciento cuarenta y cinco euros con veintisiete céntimos de euro *(89.228.145,27)* representado por quinientos treinta y ocho millones sesenta y dos mil seiscientas noventa (538.062.690) acciones íntegramente suscritas y desembolsadas, pertenecientes a dos clases distintas:
> 
> ...



Al Drogui creo que siempre lo emiten en TVE 24 horas.

De todas formas aquí emiten el acta
ECB: President


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Jul 2013)

¿No dice nada el Drogui?


----------



## Hannibal (4 Jul 2013)

Puede alguien explicarme porque en pocos días FCC baja un 15%, luego hace una trolleada cuando ayer comienza perdiendo un 2% para acabar subiendo otro 2% y hoy sube ya un 6%?? Especulación en estado puro no?


----------



## j.w.pepper (4 Jul 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Puede alguien explicarme porque en pocos días FCC baja un 15%, luego hace una trolleada cuando ayer comienza perdiendo un 2% para acabar subiendo otro 2% y hoy sube ya un 6%?? Especulación en estado puro no?



Es un buen chicharrón, al igual que Sacyr y todas las constructoras - inmobiliarias de este país, todas muy endeudadas, con pocas expectativas de incrementar ingresos en un sector muerto y pendientes del hilo de la financiación de la banca salvadora. Eso sí, buenas para especular


----------



## inversobres (4 Jul 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿No dice nada el Drogui?



Dos y media. De momento todo queda igual (tipos).


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Jul 2013)

Pues algo habrá dicho que se a puesto to palote el asunto...

¿Sera la típica trampa de hacer lo contrario en un pricipio de lo que realmente hace luego?


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

Vamos ibex, hijoputa....que este peponian no sea un fake.....:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2013)

gap del ibex cerrado , tipos no bajan , no hay droja amigos :abajo:


----------



## Krim (4 Jul 2013)

7850....¿Pato? ¿Qué pato? Aquí no ha pasado nada. ¿Portugal? No sé donde cae eso ahora mismo, la verdad.

Compren, compren.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2013)

7862 maximo en plena clavicular :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (4 Jul 2013)

Booom!!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## alimon (4 Jul 2013)

vamos que nos vamos, Drogasssssss


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2013)

llevamos varias sesiones con la clavicular como zona importante , hoy hemos hecho maximos ahi :Baile:


----------



## j.w.pepper (4 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gap del ibex cerrado , tipos no bajan , no hay droja amigos :abajo:



Hmm, los mercados pueden interpretar que no necesitamos más M y por lo tanto las economías ir bien con lo cual la bolsa podría subir. Eso sí, póngase corto que me jode los largos, mis spreads respecto de usted suelen funcionarme.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## alimon (4 Jul 2013)

Peponazoooooooo


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

Jojojojo.....me repito.....que no sea fake por favor.....solo falta que sacyr se ponga las pilas!!!!


----------



## donpepito (4 Jul 2013)

ABENGOA +20.00% subidas en el PAD de lanzamiento... pronto!


----------



## inversobres (4 Jul 2013)

Ya esta. Palabras vacias y USA cerrado = subidas. Veremos el volumen.


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

San 5,05......ayer 4,81.


----------



## Krim (4 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 7862 maximo en plena clavicular :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2013)

no trae la droja chavales :fiufiu:


----------



## Malus (4 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> ABENGOA +20.00% subidas en el PAD de lanzamiento... pronto!



Decia ustec que la opcion B no? ienso:


----------



## alimon (4 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> ABENGOA +20.00% subidas en el PAD de lanzamiento... pronto!



Me lo explique??????


----------



## inversobres (4 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no trae la droja chavales :fiufiu:



Vete a la mierda bocachancla!!!


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

Vamos peponnnnnnnnnn


Hoy tampoco morimosssssss


----------



## donpepito (4 Jul 2013)

Nadie recomienda nada, no admitimos prisioneros, AB.B

Demasiadas molestias en llevarla a los infiernos, mañana sorpresas e incluso hoy en la subasta, quizás!

Es su plata.


----------



## Krim (4 Jul 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa la saca!! 70 pipos daxies que ricos son!


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jul 2013)




----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Nadie recomienda nada, no admitimos prisioneros, AB.B
> 
> Demasiadas molestias en llevarla a los infiernos, mañana sorpresas e incluso hoy en la subasta, quizás!
> 
> Es su plata.



Le acompaño.....tenia 6.000 eurillos ociosos por ahi:Baile:


----------



## inversobres (4 Jul 2013)

Comprad que ya no queda casi nada...

Hoy tocamos los 8000.


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

A alguien le ha agarrado Pandoro de la clavicula....no se quien puede ser, pero ha dicho algo asi como "MIAU"


Amonoh alcistah!!!!


----------



## donpepito (4 Jul 2013)

En cuanto veas a UBS vendiendo varios días, es la mejor señal para comprar.


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> En cuanto veas a UBS vendiendo varios días, es la mejor señal para comprar.



Eso ocurriomcuando prisa pego el pelotazo arriba de 0,15 a 0,20


----------



## garpie (4 Jul 2013)

Hostias, pero qué coño ha dicho el drogas??


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jul 2013)

"CAF ha comunicado a la CNMV que se ha adjudicado un contrato de 380 millones de euros en Brasil. En concreto, CAF suministrará 35 unidades de 8 coches a la Compañía Paulista de Trenes Metropolitanos del Estado de Sao Paulo. El grupo tiene previsto entregar las primeras unidades “a principios de 2015”. CAF aumenta así su presencia en Brasil, donde cuenta con proyectos “con un valor superior a los 2.000 millones de euros”, lo que le consolida como “el mayor fabricante de trenes de Brasil”. 

Y con fábrica ya allí, y su modelo de alta velocidad uno de los tres únicos que han sido homologados... ¿En qué otro país del mundo CAF se quedaría fuera del consorcio por el AVE brasileño?


----------



## inversobres (4 Jul 2013)

garpie dijo:


> Hostias, pero qué coño ha dicho el drogas??



Nada nuevo, es lo curioso. Hay que justificar los posicionamientos y se buscan este tipo de noticias.


----------



## locojaen (4 Jul 2013)

upa arcishtas! 33 pipos y los 8000 estan ahí!


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jul 2013)




----------



## inversobres (4 Jul 2013)

Oro y petroleo quietos... que raro. BCE y el "yo la tengo mas larga pero no la uso".

Y hace cuatro dias poniendo en el hilo que esto se iba a la mierda y tal... seguid asi un poco mas y con suerte meto la cartilla en apaisado.

Vaya espectaculo mas triste que estamos viendo, y todos alegres por sumir a una economia en un agujero negro. Viva el karma.


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

Que locuraaaaaaa....san 5,16!!!!!


Vamos coñooooooooooooo


----------



## Krim (4 Jul 2013)

Ostias, pues me he quedado bastante corto . Bueno...me aprendes pa la próxima Krim...

(Un cat jump fail? creo que procede...)


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Oro y petroleo quietos... que raro. BCE y el "yo la tengo mas larga pero no la uso".
> 
> Y* hace cuatro dias poniendo en el hilo que esto se iba a la mierda y tal.*.. seguid asi un poco mas y con suerte meto la cartilla en apaisado.



Parece nuevo....en este hilo se lleva diciedo que nos vamos al guano años....es un hilo bajista.

Llevan cerrando el horno con las gacelas dentro desde los 6.300 puntos de agosto del año pasado.

Pongase largo y disfrute....


----------



## Antigona (4 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que locuraaaaaaa....san 5,16!!!!!
> 
> 
> Vamos coñooooooooooooo



Toooooooooma!!! Qué buena, entre a 4.92, bien bien, vamos a ver, me voy a pensar si salgo hoy o si espero ya al doce para los dividendos.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jul 2013)

Como mañana den un dato aceptable de empleo en USA se cepillan la resistencia de los 1640


----------



## Antigona (4 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como mañana den un dato aceptable de empleo en USA se cepillan la resistencia de los 1640



Esto va pa arriba, el Ibex lo vemos pronto en los 8200, ha sido un susto bajista, pero creo que lo peor lo hemos visto ya.

Los del oro y el guano que sigan a lo suyo.


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Toooooooooma!!! Qué buena, entre a 4.92, bien bien, vamos a ver, me voy a pensar si salgo hoy o si espero ya al doce para los dividendos.



El 15 tengo entendido....

Yo ayer no compre, ya iba cargao desde 5,06 y 4,85.....me daba respeto la situacion.

Lo suyo es llegar al dividendo con el san a 5,30 o mas....

Deja correr ganancias, siempre que tontea con el guano a los pocos meses esta un 20% arriba....


----------



## inversobres (4 Jul 2013)

No disfruto con subidas manipuladas.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2013 at 15:14 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> Esto va pa arriba, el Ibex lo vemos pronto en los 8200, ha sido un susto bajista, pero creo que lo peor lo hemos visto ya.
> 
> Los del oro y el guano que sigan a lo suyo.



Joder como anda el patio. Comprate siete pisos que no llegas.

Asi es como se pierde dinero, con esa actitud.


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> No disfruto con subidas manipuladas.



Esto es como todo....si lo que has comprado sube, te aseguro que te da ihual como suba.

Sin embargo si estoy fuera, quiero que se hunda todo.....depende la situaciono


----------



## Krim (4 Jul 2013)

Claro, disfrutas con las bajadas, que esas no son manipuladas, no te jode...

Anda, sal a pasear un rato que relaja. Pero cierra los cortos, que aún te pueden atizar más.


----------



## inversobres (4 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Claro, disfrutas con las bajadas, que esas no son manipuladas, no te jode...
> 
> Anda, sal a pasear un rato que relaja. Pero cierra los cortos, que aún te pueden atizar más.



Bueno, has leido bien lo que pongo? No es tan dificil, claro que me gustan las subidas pero fundamentadas en algo no por manipulaciones de bancos centrales.

No llevo cortos, hoy era un dia peligroso. Y relajese ud. Tambien que no le he hecho nada.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jul 2013)

Los festivos usanos nunca fallan

Dejan a los índices muchos puntos arriba/abajo desplazados


----------



## rohirrim (4 Jul 2013)

viva Mario Draghi!! Viva la impresora!!


----------



## Antigona (4 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El 15 tengo entendido....
> 
> Yo ayer no compre, ya iba cargao desde 5,06 y 4,85.....me daba respeto la situacion.
> 
> ...



Creo que el 12, los últimos se pagaron el 12 de abril, le he preguntado a un compañero mío que es accionista desde hace muchos años.

Agrégame si quieres a amigos y estamos en contacto.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2013 at 15:29 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> No disfruto con subidas manipuladas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jul-2013 at 15:14 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues de momento lo voy ganando 

Cada uno gana a su manera, y opero tanto en corto como en largo, pero ha llegado la hora de los largos.


----------



## jayco (4 Jul 2013)

Droghiiii y 10 caracteres.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2013 at 15:36 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> Esto va pa arriba, el Ibex lo vemos pronto en los 8200, ha sido un susto bajista, pero creo que lo peor lo hemos visto ya.
> 
> Los del oro y el guano que sigan a lo suyo.



8:8:8:8:8:8:8:8:

Lo peor? Lo peor está por venir.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jul 2013)

Casi un 3% de subida el Ibex

El SAN parece otra acción, 

Dronji no defrauda nunca ni para bueno ni para malo...


----------



## inversobres (4 Jul 2013)

Que vertigo hay en los 8000... Va a haber pelea.


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Creo que el 12, los últimos se pagaron el 12 de abril, le he preguntado a un compañero mío que es accionista desde hace muchos años.
> 
> Agrégame si quieres a amigos y estamos en contacto.
> 
> ...




Pero si da igual que en abril lo diese el 12....yo ahora salgo de aqui pero juraria que los derechos comienzan a cotizar el 15......que es cuando uno los puede vender....el reso de fechas de coger papelitos y tal ni lo miré.....echa un ojo a ver.....

Por cierto.....guanistas....ponganse cortos!!!


----------



## rohirrim (4 Jul 2013)

nos vamos a 8500 antes del fin del verano


----------



## Krim (4 Jul 2013)

¡¡Buenos días Bertok!!

Paridad DAX-Ibex alcanzada, sentados tranquilamente en los 8k...en fin, más o menos lo previsto.

En realidad, supongo que dirá "esto es ahora, pero ya verás que ostia nos daremos"...y, en realidad, yo también pienso lo mismo. Pero todo a su tiempo, no hay que ser ansiosos.


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¡¡Buenos días Bertok!!
> 
> Paridad DAX-Ibex alcanzada, sentados tranquilamente en los 8k...en fin, más o menos lo previsto.
> 
> En realidad, supongo que dirá "esto es ahora, pero ya verás que ostia nos daremos"...y, en realidad, yo también pienso lo mismo. Pero todo a su tiempo, no hay que ser ansiosos.



De eso se trata....de aprovechar a comprar barato y vender mas caro....esto es asi de sencillo::

Soy el primero que quiere ver el ibex en los 4.000 pero mientras tanto hay que montarse en la ola e ir con la tendendia que se produzca dentro de la tendencia.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Jul 2013)

los 8000 pasados a ver si vuelven a 7930


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

Añado que hay que ser conscientes de que esto se ira a la mierda de un momento a otro....de ahi lo fundamental de los stops.

Ayer recomende aqui entrada en san a 4,80 con stop en 4,69......el resultado es evidente.

Ahora ponemos stop en 4,90 de forma que ya sacamos plata a la operacion.....segun vaya subiendo subimos stop o vende,os cuando creemos que no va a subir mas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> De eso se trata....de aprovechar a comprar barato y vender mas caro....esto es asi de sencillo::
> 
> Soy el primero que quiere ver el ibex en los 4.000 pero mientras tanto hay que montarse en la ola e ir con la tendendia que se produzca dentro de la tendencia.



@Paulistano, lo mismo yo no lo veo bien, pero:

Tendencia a largo: Bajista
Tendencia a medio: Lateral (siendo generoso pues este mínimo es menor que el anterior:fiufiu
Tendencia a corto: Bajista

¿Que surfeas en el lateral? Bien, pero de ahí a decir que la tendencia es alcista..... EMHO no lo veo. 

Suerte!

@ resto de forería 
Déjense de malos rollos y revanchismos estúpidos. Cuiden los nervios y ya sabéis que aquí se viene llorado. Tengan perspectiva.


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Jul 2013)

Vaya chicharro FCC, +13%.

Gamesa en 4,50.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @Paulistano, lo mismo yo no lo veo bien, pero:
> 
> Tendencia a largo: Bajista
> Tendencia a medio: Lateral
> ...




Cani lesson :no:


----------



## Krim (4 Jul 2013)

Bueno...hay valores y valores...y ya que hablamos de la mierda...estoy echando un ojo a Acciona ahí preparado en la frontera de los 40 que...tienta tienta!!


----------



## erpako (4 Jul 2013)

Para los santanderinos, dividendos:

Dividendo8:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jul 2013)

MAPfre está muy bien


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Jul 2013)

Parece que Sacyr se quiere, por fin, vestir también de verde.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2013 at 16:02 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> Vaya chicharro FCC, +13%.
> 
> Gamesa en 4,50.



A ver si Gamesa "perfora" ese 4,5 con ganas.


----------



## AssGaper (4 Jul 2013)

Os estan troleando....jaja


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¡¡Buenos días Bertok!!
> 
> Paridad DAX-Ibex alcanzada, sentados tranquilamente en los 8k...en fin, más o menos lo previsto.
> 
> En realidad, supongo que dirá "esto es ahora, pero ya verás que ostia nos daremos"...y, en realidad, yo también pienso lo mismo. Pero todo a su tiempo, no hay que ser ansiosos.



Muyayo,

el culibex luchando por los 8000 (el techo de la estructura de consolidación está en los 8600) y el SP en los 1630 (el máximo histórico en los 1680).

Y el culibex haciendo la pajarada un 50% por debajo de los máximos históricos e histéricos.

Dicho esto, la etapa de mi vida en la que intentaba acertar todos los giros de mercado y con cualquier acierto me venía arriba, ya la superé. La experiencia me enseño que es mucho más rentable pillar aquellos giros con mayor probabilidad y la realidad es que el track record mejora mucho al eliminar operaciones tontas que terminan en pérdidas y en coste de oportunidad.

Si nos venimos arriba porque en una jornada festiva en USA, el Drogas hace un par de comentarios claramente sesgados (en Europa sabemos claramente lo que piensa el BCE) .....

Otro tema a debatir es la obsesión que tiene la gacelada por estar EXPUESTA EN MERCADO el 100% del tiempo. Eso lo dejamos para otro día.

Es sin acritud y de buen rollo ehhhh ::


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

@piraton

A lo que voy es que se pueden aprovechar olas cómo la de ayer y hoy.... Casi 450 puntos en dos días. 

Ya, ya se que es imposible cogerla de lleno..... Pero ayer se daba un punto de riesgo beneficio muy asumible..... Siempre según mi opinión y estrategias


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @Paulistano, lo mismo yo no lo veo bien, pero:
> 
> Tendencia a largo: Bajista
> Tendencia a medio: Lateral (siendo generoso pues este mínimo es menor que el anterior:fiufiu
> ...



Gayer, eres demasiado generoso.

Este tipo de "trader" o himversores terminan saliendo del mercado. No tienen clavado en el celebelo la máxima de "money protection".

Estadísticamente está demostrado que donde más dinero se pierde es en lso laterales de mercado.

No obstante, les deseo a todos muchas plusvis y mujeres ::


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

Con las plusvis me vale Bertok!! 

Con una chati es suficiente :ouch:


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Con las plusvis me vale Bertok!!
> 
> Con una chati es suficiente :ouch:



Usted ya me entiende. Como la mujer de uno, no hay ninguna ::

Mal pensado.


----------



## Sealand (4 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No obstante, les deseo a todos muchas plusvis y mujeres ::



Habiendo plusvis hay mujeres, no le quepa la menor duda:







Verdad verdadera.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Habiendo plusvis hay mujeres, no le quepa la menor duda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola. Porque muchas mujeres acaban con cualquier plusvi...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## itaka (4 Jul 2013)

alguna recomendación para la gacela premiun ?


----------



## TenienteDan (4 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *La experiencia me enseño que es mucho más rentable pillar aquellos giros con mayor probabilidad* y la realidad es que el track record mejora mucho al eliminar operaciones tontas que terminan en pérdidas y en coste de oportunidad.
> s sin acritud y de buen rollo ehhhh ::



Cuáles son esos giros, como se ven maestro? :o


----------



## Antigona (4 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero si da igual que en abril lo diese el 12....yo ahora salgo de aqui pero juraria que los derechos comienzan a cotizar el 15......que es cuando uno los puede vender....el reso de fechas de coger papelitos y tal ni lo miré.....echa un ojo a ver.....
> 
> Por cierto.....guanistas....ponganse cortos!!!



Lo digo porque son trimestrales, luego de 12 de abril pasamos a 12 de julio.

¿Te sales, no te merece la pena esperar al dividendo? ¿Crees que corregirá de nuevo a la baja esta semana que queda hasta entonces? Está intentando atacar la primera resistencia de 5.3, el soporte está ahora algo lejos en 4.79, ayer lo aguantó muy bien.


----------



## Antigona (4 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Para los santanderinos, dividendos:
> 
> Dividendo8:



¿Entonces el dividendo no se cobra hasta el 15? Entonces paso y mañana me salgo.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jul 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Vaya chicharro FCC, +13%.
> 
> Gamesa en 4,50.



A lo tonto en un mes se han quitado como 200 mill de deuda, ya he ido avisando estas dos semanas Aun les queda mucho camino por recorrer pero parece que la intención esta ahí, veremos como avanza el proceso


----------



## Krim (4 Jul 2013)

De hecho en FCC me ha saltado una alarmita...pero no sé, no sé, yo creo que aún tiene que confirmar cosas, los 8,5 siguen ahí...


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Cuáles son esos giros, como se ven maestro? :o



El primer filtro es no estar en lateral ::::::

El segundo filtro por ejemplo un doble apoyo en forma de barrilete ::::

....

Es buena táctica consolidar la tendencia.


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Jul 2013)

Nokia en 3,15. A ver si va a por los 3,50 otra vez. Para superarlos, espero.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> De hecho en FCC me ha saltado una alarmita...pero no sé, no sé, yo creo que aún tiene que confirmar cosas, los 8,5 siguen ahí...



Y tanto que tienen que confirmar ...como que mes a mes tienen un ambicioso plan, nada mas ni nada menos que reducir otros 1800 mill de deuda


----------



## inversobres (4 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El primer filtro es no estar en lateral ::::::
> 
> El segundo filtro por ejemplo un doble apoyo en forma de barrilete ::::
> 
> ...



Amigo a ver como viene mañana, esto tiene pinta de pegarse un meneo al alza .


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Amigo a ver como viene mañana, esto tiene pinta de pegarse un meneo al alza .



Que haga lo que tenga que hacer, pero dentro de un orden.

en este jilo se van a llorar lágrimas de sangre :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jul 2013)

Moody´s hunde más en el bono basura a Popular: rebaja de dos escalones a Ba3 - elEconomista.es

¿La comprará el SAN o BBVA a saldo?


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Jul 2013)

¿Han comprado sus latunes ya? ::

[YOUTUBE]LCds-MijPcM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Lo digo porque son trimestrales, luego de 12 de abril pasamos a 12 de julio.
> 
> ¿Te sales, no te merece la pena esperar al dividendo? ¿Crees que corregirá de nuevo a la baja esta semana que queda hasta entonces? Está intentando atacar la primera resistencia de 5.3, el soporte está ahora algo lejos en 4.79, ayer lo aguantó muy bien.



No, no...... No me salgo. 

Me saldría si esto vuelve otra vez a 5....ahi vendo, seria una muestra de debilidad por parte del banco, así que reconocería mi error, de que me he equivocado pensando que lo iba a ver pronto en 5,50, me salgo a esperar otra oportunidad. 

Espero salirme en 6,xx....si el mercado no me saca antes..... Pero vamos, que a esta operación ya no la pierdo pasta.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 7862 maximo en plena clavicular :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jul 2013)

Ahora ya en serio... El gato ha de ser alguien que sabe muchísimo de esto y trollea. Fallar todo es igual de difícil que acertar todo. Para fallar todo hay que hacerlo expresamente y además conociendo la opción correcta. Es imposible fallar 100 veces un cara o cruz si no sabes que la moneda está trucada... Igual es un trader de nivel mundial que no sabe cómo decirnos ya más claramente la forma de ganar dinero.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## erpako (4 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Entonces el dividendo no se cobra hasta el 15? Entonces paso y mañana me salgo.



Las acc. SAN tienes que tenerlas el día 12 al cierre,para que te asignen los derechos de la ampliación gratuita. Cuando vendas los derechos a partir del día 15, te dan el "dividendo" en efectivo, aunque diluyes tu posición.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Jul 2013)

Abner como ha quedado la cosa hoy que han distribuido unos 900 contratos

es fallo?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gato ¿qué le ha hecho a esto?; cuatrocientos puntos desde el mínimo de ayer, con un hueco apertura de hoy que deja una isla alcista ...



el siempre bajismo me puede y lo tenia requetevisto , ahora voy mamao pero requtemamao .

pero soy MV ña puta bolsa no podra conmigo :no:

---------- Post added 04-jul-2013 at 20:46 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


>



tendria que estar endrogao y con muchas tias buenas para darte un thanks pero casi 

---------- Post added 04-jul-2013 at 20:47 ----------

si pepitoria tenia el timing :ouch:


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el siempre bajismo me puede y lo tenia requetevisto , ahora voy mamao pero requtemamao .
> 
> pero soy MV ña puta bolsa no podra conmigo :no:
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ahora ya en serio... El gato ha de ser alguien que sabe muchísimo de esto y trollea. Fallar todo es igual de difícil que acertar todo. Para fallar todo hay que hacerlo expresamente y además conociendo la opción correcta. Es imposible fallar 100 veces un cara o cruz si no sabes que la moneda está trucada... Igual es un trader de nivel mundial que no sabe cómo decirnos ya más claramente la forma de ganar dinero.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Deja la maría hamijo.

El jato no sabe nada de esto. Cada día cambia de corto a largo y viceversa en función delos tirones al alza o a la baja del mercado en el diario.

Como los gacelones.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2013)

soy una puta maquina :no:


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> soy una puta maquina :no:



Te queda mucho que aprender, pringao ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Te queda mucho que aprender, pringao ::



Trate hoy al jato con guante de seda, ha confesado que va "requetemamao". Todos sabemos qué es eso y de las tonterías que somos capaces de decir en ese estado.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2013)

la verdad me hace falta disciplina , de bolsa lo se todo , bertok maricon feo , me hacia falta que me retaran , ni te imaginas lo que puedo hacer cuando estoy con coraje :no:


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la verdad me hace falta disciplina , de bolsa lo se todo , bertok maricon feo , me hacia falta que me retaran , ni te imaginas lo que puedo hacer cuando estoy con coraje :no:


----------



## Antigona (4 Jul 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Y a 5.45 también entraste. Animo que seguro que en breve las salvas todas.



10% de la inversión a 5.45, 90% a 4.92



No te piques tanto, hombre, si el oro también está subiendo de los 1200 otra vez, felicidad para todos.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2013 at 21:11 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> No, no...... No me salgo.
> 
> Me saldría si esto vuelve otra vez a 5....ahi vendo, seria una muestra de debilidad por parte del banco, así que reconocería mi error, de que me he equivocado pensando que lo iba a ver pronto en 5,50, me salgo a esperar otra oportunidad.
> 
> Espero salirme en 6,xx....si el mercado no me saca antes..... Pero vamos, que a esta operación ya no la pierdo pasta.



Joder, pues si esperas salirte a 6,xx entonces vas a tener que pasar por el día 15 de julio sí o sí y cobrar dividendos! Explícame un poco cómo va 

---------- Post added 04-jul-2013 at 21:13 ----------




erpako dijo:


> Las acc. SAN tienes que tenerlas el día 12 al cierre,para que te asignen los derechos de la ampliación gratuita. Cuando vendas los derechos a partir del día 15, te dan el "dividendo" en efectivo, aunque diluyes tu posición.



Mi idea es salir en cuanto cobre el efectivo, pero no sé si me sale más rentable salir ya.

Supongamos que la acción se queda al mismo precio, ¿qué me renta más?


----------



## paulistano (4 Jul 2013)

Antigona o no has entendido bien algún mensaje mio o no me he expresado bien..... Pero yo me quedo salvo que esto se vaya otra vez a 5 y me saquen del mercado. 

Además con las abengoa clase b y las sacyres me voy a pegar un verano de amor y lujo....


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2013)

me puedo ... su puta ... si es mv el que conoce la kran bajista y to , no puedo aprovechar t eso porque no tengo fisciplina :ouch: 

tenia la oportunidad para haer un capitalito para olvidamre del intra y opear solo cuando llegaran a un lugar donde sea imposible de seguir :ouch:

pero lo conseguir porque soy MV :no:

---------- Post added 04-jul-2013 at 21:42 ----------

que mamao que voy :ouch: tendra que conseguirme una hembra siemprealsicta porque npo puedo hacer dinerito con las subidas 

bueno al carjo me voy a dormir


----------



## itaka (4 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Antigona o no has entendido bien algún mensaje mio o no me he expresado bien..... Pero yo me quedo salvo que esto se vaya otra vez a 5 y me saquen del mercado.
> 
> Además con las abengoa clase b y las sacyres me voy a pegar un verano de amor y lujo....



Abengoa b ? bueno si usted lo dice, apunto a radar list


----------



## davidautentico (4 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me puedo ... su puta ... si es mv el que conoce la* kran bajista* y to , no puedo aprovechar t eso porque no tengo fisciplina :ouch:
> 
> tenia la oportunidad para haer un capitalito para olvidamre del intra y opear solo cuando llegaran a un lugar donde sea imposible de seguir :ouch:
> 
> ...



Mejor será porque vas como una cuba


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2013)

que desperdicio , etiqueta gold con cola cola :XX: :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jul 2013)

Lo que me faltaba por ver, el gato borracho. :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Yo hoy, como buena gacela alcista, he sacao 200 puntitos... ¡¡a ver si no los tengo que devolver mañana!!


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jul 2013)

bocata preciosa suelta los largos cuando cierran el gap 8080 si eso carga cortoscon stop en cierre por encima de la mm200 , que bestia ya voy por la segunda botella de etiqueta velde :ouch:


----------



## erpako (4 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> 10% de la inversión a 5.45, 90% a 4.92
> 
> 
> Joder, pues si esperas salirte a 6,xx entonces vas a tener que pasar por el día 15 de julio sí o sí y cobrar dividendos! Explícame un poco cómo va
> ...



Normalmente calientan el valor unos días antes del reparto. Si el mercado es alcista, es mejor quedarse ya que recupera parte del dividendo en poco tiempo. Si es bajista, cuanto antes. Lateral, ni p.t.a idea.

En caso de salir antes, no esperaría al último día. El miércoles o jueves como muy tarde.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bocata preciosa suelta los largos cuando cierran el gap 8080 si eso carga cortoscon stop en cierre por encima de la mm200 , que bestia ya voy por la segunda botella de etiqueta velde :ouch:



¡¡¡¡¡Me ha dicho preciosa!!!!!


----------



## Jucari (4 Jul 2013)

Gatito....

a Ud. le ha tocado la loteria?, es hijo de magnate?, su familia trata con la coca?...es que no entiendo de que vive....porque de la bolsa....vamos....:: :rolleye:


----------



## erpako (4 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me puedo ... su puta ... si es mv el que conoce la kran bajista y to , no puedo aprovechar t eso porque no tengo fisciplina :ouch:
> 
> tenia la oportunidad para haer un capitalito para olvidamre del intra y opear solo cuando llegaran a un lugar donde sea imposible de seguir :ouch:
> 
> ...



Cuídese que las resacas coca coleras son las peores.

Le necesitamos para que de liquidez al mercado.:fiufiu:

Felices sueños draguianos.o


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡Me ha dicho preciosa!!!!!



hola Pecata, ¿todo va bien?


----------



## Abner (4 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Abner como ha quedado la cosa hoy que han distribuido unos 900 contratos
> 
> es fallo?



Ha habido muchísima actividad leoncia. Han distribuido el doble hoy, unos 1800. Estaríamos en +1800 netos desde el 24 de abril, pero ya sabe, with a pinch of salt, el margen de error ahora mismo puede ser muy grande.

Para mañana hay un nivel abierto en el 7906(f), al contado será 7966 si le sumamos los 60 puntos de diferencia que llevábamos hoy, como me apuntaron

Buena suerte.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> hola Pecata, ¿todo va bien?



Todo OK, ¿y vos?

¿La trinchera como los chorros del oro? Salga un poco a que le de el aire, hombre de dios...


----------



## juanfer (4 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ahora ya en serio... El gato ha de ser alguien que sabe muchísimo de esto y trollea. Fallar todo es igual de difícil que acertar todo. Para fallar todo hay que hacerlo expresamente y además conociendo la opción correcta. Es imposible fallar 100 veces un cara o cruz si no sabes que la moneda está trucada... Igual es un trader de nivel mundial que no sabe cómo decirnos ya más claramente la forma de ganar dinero.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



A veces pienso que el gato esta a sueldo de un creador de mercado o alguna mano fuerte.


----------



## inversobres (4 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> A veces pienso que el gato esta a sueldo de un creador de mercado o alguna mano fuerte.



CM, pega mas.


----------



## tesorero (4 Jul 2013)

En este ambiente de optimismo droginiano...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ria-a-lehman-brothers-a-altura-del-betun.html


----------



## Abner (4 Jul 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> En este ambiente de optimismo droginiano...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ria-a-lehman-brothers-a-altura-del-betun.html



Too big to... lasegundayatal...


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Todo OK, ¿y vos?
> 
> ¿La trinchera como los chorros del oro? Salga un poco a que le de el aire, hombre de dios...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Jul 2013)

Me hace gracia los nombres que pone el jato a la gente.


----------



## TenienteDan (4 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El primer filtro es no estar en lateral ::::::
> 
> El segundo filtro por ejemplo un doble apoyo en forma de barrilete ::::
> 
> ...



Lo del barrilete ya lo has citado en varias ocasiones, no se que coñe es :ouch::ouch::ouch:. Disculpe mi ignorancia.


----------



## tarrito (4 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Lo del barrilete ya lo has citado en varias ocasiones, no se que coñe es :ouch::ouch::ouch:. Disculpe mi ignorancia.



creo que hace referencia a cierto forero :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Lo del barrilete ya lo has citado en varias ocasiones, no se que coñe es :ouch::ouch::ouch:. Disculpe mi ignorancia.



Es un doble apoyo ascendente 8:

De nada


----------



## inversobres (4 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es un doble apoyo ascendente 8:
> 
> De nada



Sospecho que es lo que hemos visto esta semana y la anterior... o me equivoco?


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Sospecho que es lo que hemos visto esta semana y la anterior... o me equivoco?



No lo parece en absoluto.

Técnicamente, la vela de hoy en el culibex no deja de ser bullshit.

Mañana es un día importante


----------



## alimon (4 Jul 2013)

No se si fue aqui o en otro foro lo de Abengoa B. Creo que aqui. El caso es que como me quedaban unos 6k por ahi sueltos y la semana que viene no opero, pues compré 4000 titulillos del chicharro en cuestión a última hora.

Lo tengo con un stop dinámico ajustadillo. Pero me acabo de encontrar con estas 2 cosillas:

Analyzing Renewable Energy in the United States - MarketWatch

Abengoa receives contract to maintain two transmission lines in Brazil - Electric Light & Power


----------



## Namreir (5 Jul 2013)

Yo sigo viendo el IBEX en los 10.000, y mas con las nuevas declaraciones de Draghi, y el apoyo explicito de pelorubio a mantener los tipos bajos por un prologado periodo de tiempo.


----------



## Antigona (5 Jul 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo sigo viendo el IBEX en los 10.000, y mas con las nuevas declaraciones de Draghi, y el apoyo explicito de pelorubio a mantener los tipos bajos por un prologado periodo de tiempo.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo.

A poco que salgan datos macro bueno, el IBEX va a tantear los 10.000, ya en 2011 pegó un subidón y todavía no estaba resuelta la crisis, ahora aunque no lo esté no quita que pueda subir, aunque sea ficticio.

Bankinter prevé los 11000 en 2014, que es lo mismo que pasó de 2010 a 2011 aunque luego volviésemos a recaer.

Yo me lo creo, creo que es hora de largos, igual que en USA podría ser momento de cortos si se acercan de nuevo a las resistencias históricas, y en el euro-Dolar ahora toca ponerse corto.


----------



## paulistano (5 Jul 2013)

itaka dijo:


> Abengoa b ? bueno si usted lo dice, apunto a radar list



Yo no digo nada, yo soy como una hiena...detras de lo que los depredadores echan el ojo, ya sea janus o donpepito.

Esta la ha recomendado don ppepito, es si, avisando que se viene llorao y que se puede reclamar al profesor armero.

Ahora que lo digo, no se si hiena o buitre:fiufiu:


Mon, su thanks por lo del barrilete:XX:


----------



## ponzi (5 Jul 2013)

Madre mía Conde acaba de abrir la caja de los truenos , yo creo que ya le da igual todo


http://www.prnoticias.com/index.php...onde-acusa-en-intereconomia-iavalon-o-ekaizer


10000 mill por peaje para la creacion de iberdrola:


----------



## hydra69 (5 Jul 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo sigo viendo el IBEX en los 10.000, y mas con las nuevas declaraciones de Draghi, y el apoyo explicito de pelorubio a mantener los tipos bajos por un prologado periodo de tiempo.



Si el ibex...alcanza los 10.000 este verano se acaba la crisis del tirón y del pepinazo que pega revienta el chart.

Hay un canal bajista en el ibex desde 2008 que lo ha respetado a rajatabla,a mi me indica niveles de 8.300-8.400.

Por favor correjidme si estoy equivocado...pero es lo que veo aquí en el pinta y colorea.


----------



## MICROLITO (5 Jul 2013)

pillo sitio en hilo mitico




http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=bolsa%20venta%20masiva&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&ved=0CGIQFjAH&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnoticias.lainformacion.com%2Feconomia-negocios-y-finanzas%2Fmercados-y-bolsas%2Frealmente-es-super-mario-draghi-disuelve-con-palabras-las-crisis-del-mercado_ST9XksBlvNKJoLxe5f9Tb5%2F&ei=KP3VUfqlHYKJ7AbhrYF4&usg=AFQjCNF10l5euGqINJCxc1i69tyREoKO7g


----------



## ponzi (5 Jul 2013)

MICROLITO dijo:


> pillo sitio en hilo mitico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo ya he tenido esos billetes en mi cartera Cada vez que miro la firma de Dragui me pregunto si de verdad sera su firma o la de un niño de 5 años


----------



## atman (5 Jul 2013)

Este... habeis leído las consecuencias que para Venezuela está teniendo la bajada del oro.??? El amigo CHávez para librarse de la dictudura del dolar, convirtió el 70% de las reservas en oro, y lo hizo en estos últimos años. El oro subió las reservas se embalaron y el gobierno chavista se puso a gastar el "excedente" generado. Pero resulta que ahora el oro baja. Con lo que el tamaño de las reservas merma automáticamente... y sin gastar un chavo... pero es que el gasto sigue estando comprometido...

...acabarán echando las patas por alto...


----------



## ponzi (5 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Este... habeis leído las consecuencias que para Venezuela está teniendo la bajada del oro.??? El amigo CHávez para librarse de la dictudura del dolar, convirtió el 70% de las reservas en oro, y lo hizo en estos últimos años. El oro subió las reservas se embalaron y el gobierno chavista se puso a gastar el "excedente" generado. Pero resulta que ahora el oro baja. Con lo que el tamaño de las reservas merma automáticamente... y sin gastar un chavo... pero es que el gasto sigue estando comprometido...
> 
> ...acabarán echando las patas por alto...



Vamos a ver lo que es volatilidad de verdad en una divisa. lo bueno que tienen es que están encima de miles de millones de oro negro y ese amigo no es como el metal amarillo, ese liquido mueve el mundo.


----------



## ponzi (5 Jul 2013)

Me gustaría hablar de un sector que bueno como no lo tenemos en el ibex la verdad lo tenemos un poco olvidado y que personalmente empiezo a ver ciertas mejorías contables....No es otro que el sector hotelero.Financieramente no tiene nada que ver la situación de Melia con NH Hoteles aunque si los dos tienen ciertas similitudes, en primer lugar en los dos el capex esta cayendo es decir se están volviendo negocios mejor gestionados y en segundo el flujo de caja operativo poco a poco se esta recuperando. Ahora vamos con las diferencias. Aunque los dos tienen una deuda neta parecida melia tiene un beneficio operativo mas estable y que poco a poco ha seguido creciendo además sus costes han caído y en caja tiene cerca de 500 mill , no van a tener problemas de liquidez ni a corto ni medio plazo y estamos hablando de una capitalización de 1100 mill.Sobre NH la situación es un poco mas complicada, nos encontramos una empresa con demasiados costes operativos un beneficio operativo que pasa de negativo a positivo como MV de posicion y lo peor es que no tienen ni 50 mill de eu en el banco y si tenemos en cuenta que de intereses pagan mas de 70 mill al año pues aquí hay un problema aunque eso si de flujo de caja no van mal.Hasta ahora NH esta consiguiendo su objetivo y no es otro que ir reduciendo deuda y aligerando peso, están haciendo un buen trabajo y si siguen así seguramente no tardaran en volver a tener beneficios operativos positivos.A día de hoy creo que tiene una situación financiera mas solida melia que NH,de hecho lo están haciendo francamente bien.No los perdáis de vista, están cambiando mucho el balance y muy probablemente si siguen así es muy fácil que veamos a uno de los dos entrar en el ibex


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Jul 2013)

EL peponazo de hoy merece unas buenas boobs...







---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 03:09 ----------








Y uno chulo, ya te puedes mover, que la pipa te sigue apuntando....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo ya he tenido esos billetes en mi cartera Cada vez que miro la firma de Dragui me pregunto si de verdad sera su firma o la de un niño de 5 años



Ponzi, no te metas con mi amigo Mario que la tenemos....


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Juan Carlos Barba demoledor

Una economía sostenida por la deuda pública - ElConfidencial.com

Decía un buen amigo mío, semanas antes de la victoria electoral del PP, en el otoño de 2011, que al igual que Zapatero fue el discípulo aventajado de Aznar (en el sentido de que infló la burbuja inmobiliaria hasta el límite), Rajoy sería el mejor de los discípulos imaginables de Zapatero. Desgraciadamente ha tenido razón. La deuda neta emitida por el Tesoro (es decir, emisiones menos vencimientos) ha aumentado en el primer semestre de 2013 en nada menos que en 29.104 millones de euros. Se han emitido 50.955 millones frente a los 21.851 del primer semestre de 2012. 

Me comentaba una vez uno de los economistas del Ministerio de Economía que se dedica al control de las cuentas públicas que ellos, a nivel interno, siempre miran los datos de déficit que les llegan de los diferentes organismos, pero que después siempre cotejan con la deuda, ya que se creen esos datos sólo hasta cierto punto. Siguiendo este razonamiento, la conclusión es que en el Gobierno se ha perdido el miedo y que el gasto sencillamente está otra vez desatado. Justo lo que hizo Zapatero en 2009 y hasta mayo de 2010. En el gráfico podemos ver la evolución de las emisiones netas de deuda; las de vencimientos a medio plazo (bonos) se hallan más o menos estabilizadas, pero las de obligaciones (largo plazo) y letras (corto plazo) se están disparando.



Si vamos al total de la deuda, incluyendo todo el sector público, el panorama es sencillamente aterrador. El total ascendió en abril (últimos datos publicados) a 914.000 millones de euros, 145.400 millones más que 12 meses antes, cuando en el mismo período del año anterior fueron 89.300 millones. Cierto que está incluido el rescate bancario, pero no es menos cierto que ese dinero ha pasado a engrasar la maquinaria de la economía española y ha evitado un desplome aún mayor del crédito al sector privado y, por lo tanto, de la economía.

La mejora de las condiciones de los mercados financieros ha hecho que la financiación para el Estado, los bancos y las grandes empresas sea mucho más fácil y barata, lo que ha traído como consecuencia la reducción de la deuda de la banca española con el BCE e, indirectamente, la relajación de la disposición del Gobierno hacia el recorte del gastoLa mejora de las condiciones de los mercados financieros, tranquilizados por la disposición del BCE a respaldar a los países débiles del euro, ha hecho que la financiación para el Estado, los bancos y las grandes empresas sea mucho más fácil y barata, lo que ha traído como consecuencia la reducción de la deuda de la banca española con el BCE e, indirectamente, la relajación de la disposición del Gobierno hacia el recorte del gasto, que tampoco fue nunca demasiado entusiasta y que se centró básicamente en la disminución de las inversiones en infraestructuras e investigación, en la eliminación de la paga extra de diciembre a los empleados públicos y en el despido de temporales en las diferentes Administraciones. Nunca se vio intención de desmontar las redes clientelares que sustentan el régimen del 78, lo cual tampoco es de extrañar ya que sería como pedir al condenado a la horca que fuera a comprar la soga. Evidentemente, no iba a encontrar nunca una de su gusto.

El panorama que nos encontramos, pues, es el de un sector público con el gasto desbocado pero dedicado a cuestiones cuya rentabilidad social es sumamente baja, ya que los recursos sobrantes después de atender las obligaciones básicas del Estado se dedican fundamentalmente a sostener la corrupción.

¿Y todo ello para qué? A pesar de los anuncios del Gobierno de que en el segundo trimestre la economía no ha decrecido, los datos sectoriales nos están diciendo que no es cierto, y que lo que ha sucedido es que el decrecimiento ha sido más lento. El indicador que tradicionalmente mejor correlaciona con el PIB, que son las ventas de las grandes empresas, ha pasado de caer un 5,9% en el año de 2012, dato que se puede asimilar con bastante confianza a la caída real de la economía española, al 3,8% en el segundo trimestre de este año, a falta de los datos de junio. Totalmente patético teniendo en cuenta el impresionante aumento del endeudamiento público.



El discurso de que se están produciendo ajustes en la oferta (es decir, en el sector productivo privado) que hacen que este sea mucho más eficiente es sencillamente falso, como se ve en la evolución de los índices de competitividad, que no han mejorado en absoluto. Esto lo apreciamos en el gráfico siguiente.



*Vivimos, pues, en una inmensa mentira, pura propaganda propia de un régimen orwelliano en que colaboran de la forma más abyecta la mayor parte de los medios de comunicación. Nos dicen que hay austeridad cuando es falso (al menos en el conjunto del gasto). Nos dicen que la economía se está ajustando cuando también es falso. Tampoco es cierto que el sector financiero esté mejorando, ya que en pocos meses pierden todo lo que se les ha inyectado y mucho más. Nos dicen que el inmobiliario ha tocado fondo y, sin embargo, está cada vez más hundido. Y lo peor de todo es que el aumento del endeudamiento público es totalmente inútil, ya que al no producirse una recuperación de la economía con el consiguiente aumento de la recaudación esta trayectoria no resultará. Tarde o temprano se llegará a la evidente conclusión de que nunca se podrá devolver esa deuda, nuevamente subirá la prima de riesgo y aumentarán las presiones políticas para que se recorte el gasto público. Y en el momento en que eso pase, todo este amago de recuperación que estamos viviendo se vendrá abajo como un castillo de naipes*.


----------



## ponzi (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, no te metas con mi amigo Mario que la tenemos....



Me reconocerás que los hermanos fontaneros llevan unos años haciendo de las suyas...Mira en este vídeo como pone los puntos sobre las i, por si alguien tenia duda de quien manda de verdad


[youtube]FLvHbqW7Fpg[/youtube]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

Broteverdismo independence Day

15 charts that will restore your faith in the American economy – Quartz

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 08:56 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Me reconocerás que los hermanos fontaneros llevan unos años haciendo de las suyas...Mira en este vídeo como pone los puntos sobre las i, por si alguien tenia duda de quien manda de verdad
> 
> 
> [youtube]FLvHbqW7Fpg[/youtube]



Es el puto Amo del Calabozo!!!


----------



## erpako (5 Jul 2013)

FITCH AMENAZA CON BAJAR LA NOTA DE PORTUGAL


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

malditos compis awebonaos , ayer me convencieron para celebrar el cumple por adelantado , creo que querian beber gratis , pero al final han dicho basta 

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 09:07 ----------

cuidadin porque lo de droji son solo promesas y los gringos van a cerrar el gapsito del 1628 culminando el pullback ienso:


----------



## donpepito (5 Jul 2013)

Buenos reforma energetica días!


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> malditos compis awebonaos , ayer me convencieron para celebrar el cumple por adelantado , creo que querian beber gratis , pero al final han dicho basta
> 
> ...



Buenos días. Nos alegramos que esté ustec hoy aquí recuperado.
Anoche temíamos por su salud.
Que tenga un buen tladel.


----------



## paulistano (5 Jul 2013)

Buenos dias de viernes.....:Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

Que te regalaron, viagra?


----------



## paulistano (5 Jul 2013)

Jato no diga cuando es su cumpleaños, el mio es por estas fechas (no dire cuando por no ser attention como alguno otro, jaja) , pero lo dicho, no diga cuando es que no quiero saber que cumplo años el mismo dia que usted.

Gracias


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

no te preocupes paulistano , para el mio aun quedan unos cuantos dias , exactamente los mismo que los que quedan para el tuyo :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (5 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no te preocupes paulistano , para el mio aun quedan unos cuantos dias , exactamente los mismo que los que quedan para el tuyo :Baile:



Me quedo tranquiloienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jul 2013)

Va a haber meneito con el dato de empleo usano hoy...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

el daño no fue tan grave al final , no hiba con to el total , ahora voy largo desde 7970 :Baile: espero cerrar el gap y ostiarnos , hay un gapsito de 10 pipos en 7770 :baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Jul 2013)

Buenos no guanosos dias tampoco,

algunos participantes se muestran optimistas con el ibex, alcanzando la cota de los 10.000 puntos. Es un buen comienzo para llegar hasta el deseado 50.000 puntazos.

@JJJ mamao eres mejor, recuerdalo siempre, mamao eres MEJOR.


----------



## donpepito (5 Jul 2013)

AB.B seguidores!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Va a haber meneito con el dato de empleo usano hoy...



Algun rogue trader con resaca y se equivoque de tecla :baba:


Las Matildes subieron un 3% en un dia¿?

Ayer hubo fiesta en el despacho de Alierta. Desde el gol de señor no se vivia una alegria igual.


----------



## Abner (5 Jul 2013)

Chuletón, chuletón, chuletón, ya!!!!! :XX::XX:


----------



## donpepito (5 Jul 2013)

SACYR y las perezosas.....


----------



## paulistano (5 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> AB.B seguidores!




Que alegri donpepito:Aplauso:

Me voy a cagar em forexpros....sigue a 1,36....he entrado en bankinter y ya veo que estamos en verde!!!



De sacyr no digo na que la gafo:fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

chavales hay que tener mucho cuidado con el cierre del gap 8080 ibex y 2680 eurostoxx50 :no: 

bueno recuperamos unos ricos pipos y vuelta a los cortos 8030 :Baile:

y el gapsito sp500 1628 :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jul 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Algun rogue trader con resaca y se equivoque de tecla :baba:
> 
> 
> Las Matildes subieron un 3% en un dia¿?
> ...



Es no-gol de Cardeñosa todavía

Todavía no hay confirmación de estar de celebración, no hasta que nos pase los 10,5 creo yo...

Ni SAN tampoco..

Hay intenciones de hacer algo, es más que posible... pero lo mismo te encuentras con un cerrojazo bajista que te deja frito...


----------



## ponzi (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que te regalaron, viagra?



El jatencio ha tenido noche movidita

[youtube]KIduNpabJfo[/youtube]


Estos de viagra deben tener un departamento de marketing como poco graciesete...quien les vera en la oficina


[youtube]KShkhIXdf1Y[/youtube]


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

es que ayer el ibex dejo un gapsito de 10 pipos :Baile:


----------



## locojaen (5 Jul 2013)

Parece que la zona de 8030 se resiste... amos arcishtas, quiero un prado velde!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

es que estan intentando cerrar el gap del 8080 contado ibex pero ese gap yo creo que no se cerrara aun , probablemente lo dejen para cerrarlo en septiembre o octubre coincidiendo con un toque a la jran bajista ienso:

el que el ibex tenga ese gapsito 7770-7780 y el eurostoxx50 no lo tenga , es muu malo :fiufiu:


----------



## Abner (5 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bueno, ya han hecho los deberes en 7906.
> 
> ¿Qué toca ahora?



ni puta idea. No tengo mi sistema delante con tiempo real como para dar niveles "on the fly", y tampoco es que mi sistema sea bueno. Si eso, pídale al pollastre que le ponga un servidor para que su palantir le analice el ibex, pero creo que sería esfuerzo baldío. 

En cualquier caso, si mi saldo no está demasiado equivocado, hay gasolina para que la tendencia a corto plazo sea alcista,


----------



## ponzi (5 Jul 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos no guanosos dias tampoco,
> 
> algunos participantes se muestran optimistas con el ibex, alcanzando la cota de los 10.000 puntos. Es un buen comienzo para llegar hasta el deseado 50.000 puntazos.
> 
> @JJJ mamao eres mejor, recuerdalo siempre, mamao eres MEJOR.



La verdad que el ibex cada día se parece menos a como era en 2007. A lo tonto ahora mismo tenemos empresas industriales o incluso negocios sin deuda y los que tienen deuda a excepción de abengoa llevan una temporada tomando medidas.El sector industrial no suele tener un crecimiento tan espectacular como el bancario aunque si mas sano así que esos 50000 me da que van a esperar mucho


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

el gapsito 7770-7780 es la clave


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La verdad que el ibex cada día se parece menos a como era en 2007. A lo tonto ahora mismo tenemos empresas industriales o incluso negocios sin deuda y los que tienen deuda a excepción de abengoa llevan una temporada tomando medidas.El sector industrial no suele tener un crecimiento tan espectacular como el bancario aunque si mas sano así que esos 50000 me da que van a esperar mucho




.
Con los 22.000 de bertok nos conformamos.  (Sería hacer un >x3 de las compras del verano pasado)

Y ponzi, mira las IBE, se pegaron el ostiazo padre para pagar el dividendo, pero ya están casi al mismo nivel, y los euros camino de la cuenta. 

Dicho esto, cada vez me creo menos el IBEX y Spain en general, me voy un rato a revisar mis stops ... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jul 2013)

Banco Santander solicita la autorización para sacar a bolsa su filial en EEUU - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

ese pullback to guapo :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

MV siempre acierta salvo cuando hierra :no: se a quedao un nivelito a batir muy importante , el 7762 23,6% fibonazi , si se pierde en cierre nos vamos mas pabajo hasta la paralela de la jran bajista ienso:

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 10:10 ----------

droji a prometido el oro y el moro , precisamente porque no puede hacer na , por eso sus promesas fueron tan jrandes 

el momento de la quita en la deuda portuguesa se acerca y con el apocalipsis de amol :no:


----------



## Krim (5 Jul 2013)

Buenos días en Viernes terminal.

Sacyr parece que lleva buen rumbo. Gamesa a lo suyo...¿Que % plusvis llevas paulistano?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

como hagan la trampa en isla , se va abe un pollon 

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 10:57 ----------

venga cerramos esos cortos y cargamos largos 7950 central de bollinger en diario , el apoyo que necesitabamos :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

el central de bollinger es buen sitio para cargar larguitos , negro del futuro estoy pensando en que quizas el lateralismo continue durante un tiempo , un canal lateral bajista entre la jran bajista y su paralela , el gapsito lo habrian dejado como señal de que asin sera ienso:

el macd en diario a cortado al alza y parece que con fuelza , ademas konkorde señala manos fueltes comprando a puntapala :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (5 Jul 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Con los 22.000 de bertok nos conformamos.  (Sería hacer un >x3 de las compras del verano pasado)
> 
> Y ponzi, mira las IBE, se pegaron el ostiazo padre para pagar el dividendo, pero ya están casi al mismo nivel, y los euros camino de la cuenta.
> ...



Iberdrola ha pasado de tener en 2009 unos 1800 mill de caja y equivalentes a mas de 3600 mill en 2012, a esto sumale la reducción que poco a poco han estado realizando de su deuda.Además tanto su beneficio operativo como su flujo de caja operativo son mas elevados que en 2009 y encima el capex de 2012 ha sido menor que en 2009,2010 y 2011....pues parece que alguna ventaja competitiva si que tienen. Aun así el negocio eléctrico simplemente por su tipología porque no tiene una imagen de marca potente frente al consumidor como sucede en cocacola,LVMH,inditex o danone es un negocio que crece muy poco a poco y solo en función de la demanda energética.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


Cuando el saneamiento este completado, calculale unos 4000-6000 mill menos de deuda, el negocio como poco cotizara a precio en libros y eso son cerca de 35000 mill, unos 5,35-5,5 por acción, vamos mi precio objetivo para largo plazo.Iberdrola es una empresa que al margen de fusiones y locuras varias lleva mas de 15 años con crecimientos constantes tanto en su valor contable como en sus flujos de caja operativos, personalmente creo que es una eléctrica que tiene un know-how que por lo que sea no han tenido los demás.


----------



## paulistano (5 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Buenos días en Viernes terminal.
> 
> Sacyr parece que lleva buen rumbo. Gamesa a lo suyo...¿Que % plusvis llevas paulistano?



Llevo precio medio de 2,28.....derechos aun sin vender. 

Y las san me están tocando los huevos, pensaba que iban a despegar pero están remolonas.... Las llevo a 5,02 y estoy dudando.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuando el saneamiento este completado, calculale unos 4000-6000 mill menos de deuda, el negocio como poco cotizara a precio en libros y eso son cerca de 35000 mill, unos 5,35-5,5 por acción, vamos mi precio objetivo para largo plazo.Iberdrola es una empresa que al margen de fusiones y locuras varias lleva mas de 15 años con crecimientos constantes tanto en su valor contable como en sus flujos de caja operativos, personalmente creo que es una eléctrica que tiene un know-how que por lo que sea no han tenido los demás.



.
Espero que esté Vd. en lo cierto, y ver esos precios, con que llegue a 5 ya sería más que suficiente.


----------



## ponzi (5 Jul 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Espero que esté Vd. en lo cierto, y ver esos precios, con que llegue a 5 ya sería más que suficiente.



Los veras pero tardara...


----------



## ponzi (5 Jul 2013)

Estoy echando una ojeada a uno de los valores mas castigados de los últimos años

http://www.codere.com/historia/

El negocio en si es muy bueno tiene de media roces del 9%-12%.¿Aun me pregunto que financiero trabajara allí dentro?A quien se le ocurre expandir un negocio con rentabilidades del capital de 10%-11% endeudándose al 10%-12%:banghead::banghead:

El negocio sigue funcionando y muy bien de hecho su beneficio operativo y flujo de caja operativo es mayor ahora que en 2009, sin embargo tienen un problema de endeudamiento y bastante gordo...a alguien se le ha ido la mano metiendo 200-300 mill de mas en el pasivo y encima su caja es menor que los intereses que pagan cada año por la deuda.

En 2012 pagaron115 mill de intereses con una caja de 85 mill

Yo no los perdería de vista, están muy tocados por la parte de la deuda con cerca de 1000 mill de apalancamiento pero a poco que se quiten 200-300 mill desde luego la empresa no vale 78 mill que como es su capitalización actual. Solo el beneficio operativo de 2012 fue de 150 mill....Si es que están trabajando para el banco:


----------



## Sealand (5 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy echando una ojeada a uno de los valores mas castigados de los últimos años
> 
> Historia de CODERE, origen de la empresa, expansión y consolidación | CODERE
> 
> ...



Más que al financiero habrá que echar la culpa a al consejo de administración o a algún CEO visionario al que de niño no le contaron el cuento de la lechera. Llevaban con el runrun de los macrocasinos desde la burbuja y se pensarían que iban a montar tropecientosmil maquinitas.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy echando una ojeada a uno de los valores mas castigados de los últimos años
> 
> http://www.codere.com/historia/
> 
> ...



unas palabras castuzos, incluida familia Montoro con escándalo en Bloomberg......... paso


----------



## ponzi (5 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Más que al financiero habrá que echar la culpa a al consejo de administración o a algún CEO visionario al que de niño no le contaron el cuento de la lechera. Llevaban con el runrun de los macrocasinos desde la burbuja y se pensarían que iban a montar tropecientosmil maquinitas.






Y tan cuento de la lechera...A alguno me da que no le explicaron como funcionaba el intereses compuesto, tanto si te endeudas como si inviertes al 10% en aproximadamente 7 años has duplicado deuda o capital y al 7% este proceso se efectua en 10 años...es un pequeño juego llamado 7/10




vmmp29 dijo:


> unas palabras castuzos, incluida familia Montoro con escándalo en Bloomberg......... paso



Anda que cargarse un buen negocio de esta manera... tela, solo hay que ver los margenes brutos, es plantar una maquina de esas y se pagan solas, el único gasto gordo es el de personal y lo cubren con creces. A los bancos les interesa que sigan, quien sabe igual terminan convirtiendo deuda en capital o haciendo alguna ampliación.En cuanto este resuelto el problema de los 200-300 mill que les sobran yo no los vería como una mala opción....


----------



## Sealand (5 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Anda que cargarse un buen negocio de esta manera... tela, solo hay que ver los margenes brutos, es plantar una maquina de esas y se pagan solas, el único gasto gordo es el de personal y lo cubren con creces. A los bancos les interesa que sigan, quien sabe igual terminan convirtiendo deuda en capital o haciendo alguna ampliación.En cuanto este resuelto el problema de los 200-300 mill que les sobran yo no los vería como una mala opción....



Los castuzos son así, tan inútiles que son incapaces de lucrarse con una actividad real o productiva; por eso entran en política, con las ventajas de que no arriesgan su propio patrimonio ya que disparan con pólvora ajena y que pueden arruinar un país en el proceso de llenarse los bolsillos sin consecuencias de ningún tipo. A la hora de la verdad hundir un país tiene menos consecuencias que hundir una emprsa. Al fin y al cabo pueden hundir el país con total impunidad mientras que si hunden una empresa ya siempre hay accionistas y acreedores que los perseguirán como sabuesos.


----------



## inversobres (5 Jul 2013)

Se acerca la hora bruja y ya estan calentando.

Fijense en el petrolio, tiene pinta de jodernos lo que queda de año.


----------



## paulistano (5 Jul 2013)

Algún largo con oscuros pensamientos de salirse hoy para no quedarse abierto este finde?8:

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 14:04 ----------

Sr. donpepito ya vamos por un 4% en las abengoas....avise cuando salte por favor!!! ;-)


----------



## alimon (5 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Algún largo con oscuros pensamientos de salirse hoy para no quedarse abierto este finde?8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 14:04 ----------
> 
> Sr. donpepito ya vamos por un 4% en las abengoas....avise cuando salte por favor!!! ;-)



Vaya, Buena jugada la de las Abengoa.B. +4,40%

Hasta cuanto nos vamos con el chicharrillo?


----------



## Malus (5 Jul 2013)

Pues no parece que estén tampoco muy compradores. ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jul 2013)

CAF lleva desde hace semanas golpeando entre los 320 y los 335, como vaticinó Claca. El lunes reparte un dividendo de 10.5€, por lo que es previsible que abra por debajo de 320... A ver cómo reaccciona.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

que viene el dato gringo :Baile:

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 14:31 ----------

tasa de paro igual 7,6% se esperaba 7,5 nominas no agricolas 195k se esperaba 165k :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (5 Jul 2013)

Kabooom! Pal cielo vamos.


----------



## Krim (5 Jul 2013)

Soy yo o llueven ostias??


----------



## inversobres (5 Jul 2013)

Vean el crudo, ni egipto ni ostias. Va a romper por arriba.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jul 2013)

Que festival de rojo y verde

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 14:35 ----------


----------



## garpie (5 Jul 2013)

Es el txupinazo sanferminero


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

bueno ya esta cerramos esos larguitos 7950-8000 abrimos cortos :Baile:

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 14:52 ----------



inquietante el posible pullback 

ese gap del 8080 ibex no deberia cerrarse ienso:


----------



## Krim (5 Jul 2013)

Jato...a falta de saber de bolsa, sí sé algo de estrategia militar así que le citaré algo...

"You gotta know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em, know when to walk away, know when to run" 

And on terminal Friday.... *THIS IS WHEN TO RUN*

(Que ya sé que no pasa nada, que es papertrading...pero un poco de dignidad hombre, que a cuenta fundida por semana vas a pillar un trauma).


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

por fin llega el tan largamente esperado BIG GUANO , bajistillas aniquilad toda resistencia , objetivo 6500 :no:


----------



## alimon (5 Jul 2013)

Que pasa con las Abengoa. B coño?????

Que he tenido que mover el stop dinámico o me las vuelan.

Ya está chicharreando o que?


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jul 2013)

El IBEX está como para estar fuera... que bandazos.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Que pasa con las Abengoa. B coño?????
> 
> Que he tenido que mover el stop dinámico o me las vuelan.
> 
> Ya está chicharreando o que?



pero como que mueves el stop alimon :ouch: si salta el stop te sales y ya esta ::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Jul 2013)

El futuro del sp500 bandazo al alza y ahora desplome.
Reventando culos de gacelas. :ouch:


----------



## Krim (5 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El IBEX está como para estar fuera... que bandazos.



A ver si se cree usted que el DAX ha sido mejor...::::

Yo me he salido ganando unas manzanitas, como a usted le gusta decir. Y sí, podría haberme quedado y ahora tendría 80 pipazos de beneficio. Pero ahora es cuando miro mi manual de disciplina y recuerdo que bien hecho está. Oportunidades para ganar pasta hay miles. Pasta, muy poca.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

lo de droji fue puro humo :rolleye: 

lo que importa es esto : 



se los dije cuando cerrasen el gapsito del 1628 culminaria el pullback


----------



## alimon (5 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero como que mueves el stop alimon :ouch: si salta el stop te sales y ya esta ::



Es que estoy optimista coño, que empieza San Fermínnnnnn

Y acabo de sacarme 200 pavetes con lo del paro USA y eso también cuenta.




Aparte de que porque llego a subir un 4,20% hace 2 horitas, y ahora estaba en -0,66% y me huele a barrida de stops esa jugada.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

a que mola operar usando los gaps , ya se los dije , estan ahi por algo


----------



## paulistano (5 Jul 2013)

BUeno: Iba a vender SAN a 5,04 y justo se me ha colgado la conexión:: 

Ahora a 5,10


Malo: Las abengoa:ouch:


----------



## hydra69 (5 Jul 2013)

Joder que volatilidad.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a que mola operar usando los gaps , ya se los dije , estan ahi por algo



A ti si que te van a abrir un gap bien gordo como sigas con tu corto.

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 15:17 ----------

Pandoro se está poniendo morado, lo mismo largos que cortos.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

esto va a caer mucho , por lo menos hasta los 7770 donde tenemos otro gapsito , pero yo creo que el BIG GUANO largamente esperado comienza , asi que estais advertidos , MV no es traidor :no:


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Jul 2013)

Me acabo de salir de Gamesa, las tenía a 2,64 y cuando he visto esta mañana el 4,64 he dudado en vender, lo he dejado pero prefiero amarrar las ganancias. He salido en 4,445.
Lástima haber pillado tan poquitas pero seguro que habrá ocasión para volver a entrar.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

cuando dices 4,64 te refieres a porcentaje no ? ienso:


----------



## alimon (5 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando dices 4,64 te refieres a porcentaje no ? ienso:



No,no amigo. Gamesa ha llegado a cotizar a 4,64 € a media mañana.


----------



## Antigona (5 Jul 2013)

Uff, está cayendo mucho ahora mismo, no?

Por qué no han sentado bien los datos de USA? Es por la retirada de estímulos? Estoy pensando salirme, estamos corrigiendo de ayer o estamos en un canal bajista?


----------



## Krim (5 Jul 2013)

No, michino no...se refiere a precio por acción. Aunque te parezca increíble, hay operaciones en las que, como no inviertes cada 3 horas, sigues y sigues la tendencia...y si la tendencia es la buena, pues mira, un 50% como gané yo, un 80% como este caballero, o un 300% como algún bicho por ahí.

¿Que cosas eh? XD


----------



## paulistano (5 Jul 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Me acabo de salir de Gamesa, las tenía a 2,64 y cuando he visto esta mañana el 4,64 he dudado en vender, lo he dejado pero prefiero amarrar las ganancias. He salido en 4,445.
> Lástima haber pillado tan poquitas pero seguro que habrá ocasión para volver a entrar.



Por si Gamesa se va a los cielos, ahi abajo le dejo el consuelo de los tontos:

::













::



Me llegué a juntar con 20.000 gamesas a precio medio de 1,03 8:

Pero como no soy adivino vendí cuando creí que no subiría más:8:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

oh que lol mas grande , enhorabuena mis helmanos chicharreros :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 15:43 ----------

ya veo que ayer ya estaba por los 4,50 pensaba que habia saltado de 2,64


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jul 2013)

_ Spread entre el swap de tipos a 30 años y la rentabilidad del bono americano a 30, es positivo por primera vez desde hace cuatro años y medio._


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

ghkghk:9404578 dijo:


> CAF lleva desde hace semanas golpeando entre los 320 y los 335, como vaticinó Claca. El lunes reparte un dividendo de 10.5€, por lo que es previsible que abra por debajo de 320... A ver cómo reaccciona.



Hoyja!! No le dije to algo parecido?

Dale de comer a los fuertecito y te sacarán los ojos... :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jul 2013)

Si los usanos cierran el gap y profundizan caída...adios, adios, Conchita


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

que les parecio el pullback , pa que luego digan que el TECNICO no sirve


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Los mercados están muertos, sólo reaccionan a rumores.

*Ya se sabe que se acaba la dronja y estamos viendo los últimos estertores del yonkarra con los últimos tiritos*.

Venga, más santanderes para la cartera :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jul 2013)

Pues el ibex sigue tan pancho en los 7900

Es el indice troll


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

Meanwhile.. novavax $$$$$$$


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jul 2013)

Verás como meten un reversal...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

el caer no se va a acabar gacelillas :no:

6500 es mi objetivo :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (5 Jul 2013)

Subanme ese ibex!!!!


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Verás como meten un reversal...



Pepitoria, son momentos para estar fuera de mercado. Es ahora en donde se hacen las pérdidas del año.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

estar hay que estar , pero corto 8:


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Jul 2013)

Trina y Yingli que no paran en la subida.


----------



## Krim (5 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estar hay que estar , pero corto 8:



Es fácil decirlo ahora. Y, muy probablemente, sea aún mucho más fácil leer ese post el lunes (o puede que en una hora...vete a saber) y descojonarse.

Justamente porque perfectamente puede pasar el reversal que dice Pepitoria yo creo que hay que estar fuera de ahí...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

No me sean antipatriotas! Los 10k están a un paso!
Compren!

:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

dejate de reversals chaval , no ves que los gringos han hecho un pullback de manual , ahora solo queda caer :abajo:

y como ya decia el gap del 8080 esta ahi para ser cerrado en septiembre octubre , justamente ahora es cuando las cosas se ven claras :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me sean antipatriotas! Los 10k están a un paso!
> Compren!
> 
> :XX:



¿has bajado tiempos ::?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jul 2013)

Lo dejan para el Lunes, está más que controlado

En USA me huelo que se van a poner a subir como unos locos...

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 16:35 ----------

El ibex es un mierdo y puede dar susto que te cagas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

Que maldad ..... :no:

Este finde le voy a meter caña, 5:57 km/min
::


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo dejan para el Lunes, está más que controlado
> 
> En USA me huelo que se van a poner a subir como unos locos...
> 
> ...



Temo que te vas a quedar con las ganas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

vamos coño , reventad de una puta ves  :Baile:


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que maldad ..... :no:
> 
> Este finde le voy a meter caña, 5:57 km/min
> ::



¿estás de broma? :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

vamos vamos :Baile: 

lo del droji fueron solo promesas , pero el subnormal consiguio hacer rebotar a los indices , por un dia


----------



## Krim (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que maldad ..... :no:
> 
> Este finde le voy a meter caña, 5:57 km/min
> ::



Para un 10k? Bueno, no está mal...Pero bebe 3 toneladas antes de salir, o sal a las 7 AM ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

Krim:9405540 dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > Que maldad ..... :no:
> ...



Los 10k los hago en 5.20 min/km y sí, me beberé un par de gintonics antes de salir..... O mejor aún,para cumplir con tus dos consejos, saldré a correr dsp de venir de marcha ::

@bertok....pardillo


----------



## Krim (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los 10k los hago en 5.20 min/km y sí, me beberé un par de gintonics antes de salir.....
> 
> @bertok....pardillo



Pues entonces 5'57" no es caña jodío...aunque hagas una media maratón. Mis 10k también son más o menos en eso y mi media es en 5'40". ¿Te vas a hacer una maratón entera? :O


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

Era para tomarle el pelo a bertok, como siempre están con la coña. Estos gorditos, que son unos envidiosos!


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Era para tomarle el pelo a bertok, como siempre están con la coña. Estos gorditos, que son unos envidiosos!



Guybrush, si salimos a correr juntos .... te tengo que esperar :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Ahí abajo hace demasiado calor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

bertok:9405627 dijo:


> Guybrush, si salimos a correr juntos .... te tengo que esperar :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Ahí abajo hace demasiado calor



Cuidado con el yosef anram! Escribes libros también?


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuidado con el yosef anram! Escribes libros también?



se me da mal escribir.

no te enfades, es por motivarte ::


----------



## j.w.pepper (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que maldad ..... :no:
> 
> Este finde le voy a meter caña, 5:57 km/min
> ::



Va a salir usted a correr con Mr. Ansar??::::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Con un poco de creatividad, al ibex le pueden hacer rebajas de + de 100 points antes del cierre. Fin de semana de patos negros.



futuro negro acertaste con lo de la isla :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los 10k los hago en 5.20 min/km y sí, me beberé un par de gintonics antes de salir..... O mejor aún,para cumplir con tus dos consejos, saldré a correr dsp de venir de marcha ::
> 
> @bertok....pardillo






[YOUTUBE]m4ie4zEQt3Y[/YOUTUBE]

Eso es ritmo de 5 y pico el km.


Ya viene de vuelta... :: :XX::XX:

[YOUTUBE]v7k1niXohdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

Sus leo, beach awaits!


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]m4ie4zEQt3Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Eso es ritmo de 5 y pico el km.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX:

que joputa, me duele toda la caja de reirme :XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 15:18 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sus leo, beach awaits!



cuidado con ese tendón de aquiles y el pose al estilo karate kid


----------



## FranR (5 Jul 2013)

Porque no se abren otro hilo para meterse caña?

Supongo que si saben tanto de esto como parece, habrán hecho como unos cuantos del hilo, comprar el 3 y vender el 4 esperando la caída de hoy. ienso:

Es fácil ganar dinero en esto de la bolsa


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jul 2013)

venga ese cierre to guapo de la muelte :XX: 

mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , bueno se acabo la semana , pasad buen finde mis bienamadas gacelillas :Baile:


----------



## FranR (5 Jul 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Debe usted saber que llevamos años pidiendo a la gente que entra a trolear los hilos del oro que nos dejen en paz, con nulo resultado. Espero que con un toque o dos, estas personas aprendan a no hacer lo que no les gusta que se les haga a ellos.
> 
> Para hacerme perdonar he aportado la información de algo que pasa con frecuencia: que los días de fiesta en USA, aquí trollean el IBEX bastante. Y que no se debe operar a expensas del sentimiento, sin saber lo que se hace, porque eso acaba en ruina.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, le informo a usted que, en efecto, operamos al alza y a la baja, y le envío un cordial saludo.



Me parece muy bien su aportación, lo que no me parece bien es que traslade los malos rollos de otros hilos a este, donde tratamos de que exista una convivencia lo más amena, productiva y didáctica posible, pese al gato.

El ignore y los reportes es la mejor medicina.

Un saludo.


----------



## paulistano (5 Jul 2013)

Los stops son para lo que son y estan para lo que estan.

En el caso mio para cruzarse el muy hijoputa en 5,01 en mis 5.000 san.....

Asi que estoy fuera del puto san....ayer comenté que el stop estaba en 5....y hoy que no me hacia ilusion quedarme abierto con ellas el fin de semana.

Suerte a los que esten dentro.


----------



## Tonto Simon (5 Jul 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Debe usted saber que llevamos años pidiendo a la gente que entra a trolear los hilos del oro que nos dejen en paz, con nulo resultado. Espero que con un toque o dos en hilos que sí les interesan realmente, estas personas aprendan a no hacer lo que no les gusta que se les haga a ellos.
> 
> Para hacerme perdonar he aportado la información de algo que pasa con frecuencia: que los días de fiesta en USA, aquí trollean el IBEX bastante. Y que no se debe operar a expensas del sentimiento, sin saber lo que se hace, porque eso acaba en ruina.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, le informo a usted que, en efecto, operamos al alza y a la baja, y que en efecto, ganar dinero en bolsa es muuuuy dificil. Le envío un cordial saludo.



Este es el hilo de habeis visto el ibex lasegundayatal, no es el hilo de las peleitas de los metaleros y antihoro...Si no te gusta que te trollen no vayas a otro hilo a trollear tu, que ya tenemos bastante con el gato...


----------



## FranR (5 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Los stops son para lo que son y estan para lo que estan.
> 
> En el caso mio para cruzarse el muy hijoputa en 5,01 en mis 5.000 san.....
> 
> ...



Yo por suerte, tal como mostré en los extractos antes de borrarlos, salté ayer del BBVA, la corrección a corto era inminente. Ahora buscamos nueva entrada, que tenemos todo el fin de semana para analizar y pensar donde y hasta donde.

Buen finde señores.


----------



## Roninn (5 Jul 2013)

Vaya ostión se estan pegando las REITS: AGNC -6%, CIM -4%, NLY -7%

¿Han subido los tipos de interes en usa o los van a subir y no me he enterado?


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Vaya ostión se estan pegando las REITS: AGNC -6%, CIM -4%, NLY -7%
> 
> ¿Han subido los tipos de interes en usa o los van a subir y no me he enterado?



Se acaba la dronja hamijo, y va a comprar casa su puta madre ::::::


----------



## inversobres (5 Jul 2013)

Comienza la vuelta americana. Estos quieren jugar hoy.

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 17:59 ----------

Viendo el VIX nos vamos a zampar un cierre pepon de cojones.

Rabazo que te crio!! hoy han perdido todos, cortos y largos.


----------



## FranR (5 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Comienza la vuelta americana. Estos quieren jugar hoy.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 17:59 ----------
> 
> ...



Los que se han estado quietecitos , no 


Día clave de la semana que viene: Jueves, IF se va muy arriba, ergo posibilidad de fuerte corrección.


----------



## amago45 (5 Jul 2013)

PRISA cerró en 0.23, desde abril no se veía algo así. 
"BSCH BOLSA BI" ha comprado a mercado los últimos 15 minutos de la sesión y en la subasta, no se que pensar. Les vendí la mitad de mi posición en PRISA, me desespera la espera 8:8:8:
Intentaré volver a entrar y 'mete-saquear' más abajo ::::::


----------



## sr.anus (5 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Los que se han estado quietecitos , no
> 
> 
> Día clave de la semana que viene: Jueves, IF se va muy arriba, ergo posibilidad de fuerte corrección.



los que han estado quietecitos han perdido una velada con pandoro:: 
Man saltao los estoplosh


----------



## inversobres (5 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Los que se han estado quietecitos , no
> 
> 
> Día clave de la semana que viene: Jueves, IF se va muy arriba, ergo posibilidad de fuerte corrección.



Interesante. Veremos, me gusta mucho seguir los acontecimientos "oficiosos" para justificar estos temas.

El capullo de Carpatos me ha jodido mi estadistica de movimientos de bolsa en funcion del tiempo ::::.

Llevo años siguiendolo, y es curioso, en dias de sol la bolsa suele experimentar subidas serias asi como en nublado o se perroflautea o se guanea. Parece una chorrada pero me llama mucho la atencion hasta donde puede llegar el estado de animo en esto...

Perdon por el semi off-topic.


----------



## locojaen (5 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Los stops son para lo que son y estan para lo que estan.
> 
> En el caso mio para cruzarse el muy hijoputa en 5,01 en mis 5.000 san.....
> 
> ...



Yo me he quedado dentro :: ... stop en 4,95 (mínimo de ayer) que ya cubre comisiones... creo que antes del dividendo se tocarán los 5,30€ a poco que los USA estén por la labor... (y huele a que pepón les visita al cierre de hoy)

Todavia ando jugando para encontrar mi tiempo como inversor, el ansia me dice que hago trades en plazos de algunas semanas, y mi mente me dice que sería más cómodo hacerlo a meses vista... asi que mi indecisión me lleva a ser más osado, si me "engancho" en una, tampoco me importa quedarme pillado durante unos buenos meses ienso:


----------



## Krim (5 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Rabazo que te crio!! hoy han perdido todos, cortos y largos.



Mooooooooooooooc, error. Sólo han perdido los que estaban en sitios chungos.

En Sacyr no he perdido nada, y en el oro (corto), tampoco precisamente .


----------



## inversobres (5 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Mooooooooooooooc, error. Sólo han perdido los que estaban en sitios chungos.
> 
> En Sacyr no he perdido nada, y en el oro (corto), tampoco precisamente .



Joder la del oro esta siendo rara. Esta saliendo pasta de ahi...

Algun dia sabremos lo que andan, me huele a china de lejos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Jul 2013)

Bueno, he vuelto a salir de Gamesa a 4,52, las llevaba desde 3,8.
A esperar acontecimientos. El chicharro está siendo una mina.
Espero que más adelante no se convierta en mi tumba.

JATO, ¡cómo van los cortos?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

@FranR y Bertok

Eso son insidiash!!

@FranR ya de vuelta de Su tour por selectos bares europeos?


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @FranR y Bertok
> 
> Eso son insidiash!!
> 
> @FranR ya de vuelta de Su tour por selectos bares europeos?



joder me duelen los riñones de ver al caimán corriendo por la playa :XX::XX::XX:

caguentó


----------



## Sealand (5 Jul 2013)

No se si alguien lo habrá comentado ya:

El Gobierno empuja a Telefónica a comprarle Digital+ a PRISA, para salvar el inicio del campeonato (18 de agosto).

Justo lo contrario de lo que pretendía apenas hace dos meses, en pleno cabreo por el caso Bárcenas.

Se trata de evitar el escándalo mayúsculo de que se retrase el comienzo de la Liga.

Mientras, Sogecable ha decidido no pagar a Mediapro los derechos que le adeuda.

PRISA cree que Roures le pide 50 millones de euros más de lo acordado.

Pero Telefónica no está dispuesta a pagar ni un euro más de los 900 millones, mientras Cebrián se planta en 1.200.

Al final, Cebrián y Roures, dos de los pícaros más afamados de España, aprovechan el ansia de fútbol para salvar sus maltrechos negocios.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/439099-futbol-quiebra-liga-no-comenzar.html

¿Cómo podría afectar esto a matildas y pryszasz?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jul 2013)

Los usanos ya han solucionado el día. Algo de tensión tienen que meter para sacar los cuartos a la gente.

Verde flor y apuntando al norte para la semana que viene


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

bertok:9406363 dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > @FranR y Bertok
> ...



Cojones! Estoy dsd el móvil...ya lo veré luego...que fresquito en la playa bro! :baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jul 2013)

El hijo y el hermano del presidente de Pescanova, imputados por falsear las cuentas - elEconomista.es

Madre mía, un balance de esta gente mata al ponzi en dos minutos...


----------



## j.w.pepper (5 Jul 2013)

Yo me salí hoy de sacyr a 2,42, un buen reward cercano a un 9 % teniendo en cuenta la venta de derechos de suscripción. 

Esperamos más oportunidades, gracias Janus again.


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Jul 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Yo me salí hoy de sacyr a 2,42, un buen reward cercano a un 9 % teniendo en cuenta la venta de derechos de suscripción.
> 
> Esperamos más oportunidades, gracias Janus again.



Yo espero a ver si pega un tironcito más.
Enhorabuena, vuestras ganancias también son mis alegrías.


----------



## FranR (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @FranR y Bertok
> 
> Eso son insidiash!!
> 
> @FranR ya de vuelta de Su tour por selectos bares europeos?





Me queda un último tour..... ::


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cojones! Estoy dsd el móvil...ya lo veré luego...que fresquito en la playa bro! :baile:



No lo veas, .... no vuelves a entrar en el foro :XX::XX::XX:

que envidia de la playa, pronto nos toca a nosotros.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoyja!! No le dije to algo parecido?
> 
> Dale de comer a los fuertecito y te sacarán los ojos... :ouch:



Su visión daba aún más miedo... Es el plan B de un plan A que ya de por sí no me gusta :

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (5 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No lo veas, .... no vuelves a entrar en el foro :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> que envidia de la playa, pronto nos toca a nosotros.



Está en Torremolinos!!!!!!


Pirata tan cazao!!! :::XX::XX:

Tranquilo esto queda en el hilo, entre nosotros. :XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

Oooooooh Yes Fran! Búsquese un barecito de esos en los que no sobra lAtEx....:baile:


----------



## itaka (5 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Yo espero a ver si pega un tironcito más.
> Enhorabuena, vuestras ganancias también son mis alegrías.



yo le acompaño en la andadura con sacyr un poquito más 


los abengoa como lo veis seguis dentro ?


pd: señor jato, hoy me tomare un buen cubata junto a la playa a su salud, por los buenos momentos que hace pasar en este hilo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

Mash insidiash!

Estuve en torremolinos (carihuela) el otro día comiendo pescaito, gambas y tal....

No habia visto tanta trucha y trucho juntos desde que .... Bueno eso ya lo cuento otro día.... ::

Ahora estoy en granada beach ::
El lunes de vuelta al horno.....:ouch:


Por cierto, voy a por un almax, me hará falta después del ciego que voy a pillar con las plusvies de novavax +33% :XX:


----------



## FranR (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cojones! Estoy dsd el móvil...ya lo veré luego...*que fresquito en la playa bro*! :baile:



El tanguilla ese que luce se ve que deja circular bien la brisa marina. ::

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 19:18 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mash insidiash!
> 
> Estuve en torremolinos (carihuela) el otro día comiendo pescaito, *gambas* y tal....
> 
> ...



Gambón :XX::XX::XX:

Lo de truchos me lo creo.... no se dio cuenta que le estaban haciendo un publireportaje???:S


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Jul 2013)

Yingli +13%
Trina +9%

Ni recortarán un poquillo para poder entrar.


----------



## tarrito (5 Jul 2013)

Pirataaaa!!!

cuando llegue a casa y se ponga delante del PC, envíe un wassap avisando ... no me quiero perder la que se va a liar cuando vea *SU* vídeo


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Pirataaaa!!!
> 
> cuando llegue a casa y se ponga delante del PC, envíe un wassap avisando ... no me quiero perder la que se va a liar cuando vea *SU* vídeo



este jilo es la polla :XX::XX::XX:

me voy a repartir hostias a los pepitos premium de los PAUs ::

luego vengo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

Flandererre, cabron!

Yo soy goma y tu pegamento!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

Kijoputas.....se me acaban de romper los pcs......los cinco. Tormenta solar o PEM, algo raro-raro.... ::


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Jul 2013)

a ver ABner han dejado un toque en 7865(f) más o menos y han acumulado unos 1000 contratos

es un error??


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Kijoputas.....se me acaban de romper los pcs......los cinco. Tormenta solar o PEM, algo raro-raro.... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

Sí tuviese mis gif-tools no habría tanto cachondeo :no: 



:XX:


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sí tuviese mis gif-tools no habría tanto cachondeo :no:
> 
> 
> 
> :XX:



ez que no vas preparao :XX::::fiufiu:


----------



## atman (5 Jul 2013)

Al final me han obligado a ver los videos... digo yo, no será que el pobre hombre va un poquito escozío?

Es que no sé... no puedo verlo sin evitar pensar en algo como...



Spoiler


----------



## ponzi (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Kijoputas.....se me acaban de romper los pcs......los cinco. Tormenta solar o PEM, algo raro-raro.... ::



Eso es el karma q es mu cabron...tanto vacilah a los inexpertos informaticos como un servidor pues tiene consecuencias...Fijese Botin tanto vacilah al Conde con Banesto y ahora se esra comiendo un pufo en Banesto y Banif de mucho cuidado...Es broma, ojala se le solucionen los problemas pronto pirata q echo de menos esos graficos andaluces...PD:Ya tengo elw7 aun asi creo que voy a emular algun sistena operativo de los clasicos con vmware tipo w98,linux...quien sabe igual hasta msdos, ahi no creo q tenga problemas con los gif


----------



## inversobres (5 Jul 2013)

Txupinazo. La semana que viene vamos a ver que tal se comporta el 40 del sp.


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

SP en 1630 y culibex en 7900


----------



## Janus (5 Jul 2013)

Me conecto desde "a tomar por culo". Mañana vuelvo a España pero no puedo evitar preguntar por la situación en la que los metales se derrumban, las metaleras se van al guano totalmente (y les queda mucho camino) y la volatilidad se cae con fuerza mientras que apenas hay cambios en el SP (e incluso anda en rojo).

Ojo al manojo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

Ponzi, que prioblema ni prioblema! Que estos son muy envidiosos!Les puede mi superior superioridad atlética!


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, que prioblema ni prioblema! Que estos son muy envidiosos!Les puede mi superior superioridad atlética!



no te piques bro

Vamos tron, buen rollito. Te mando un saludo


----------



## ponzi (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, que prioblema ni prioblema! Que estos son muy envidiosos!Les puede mi superior superioridad atlética!



retales a algo gordo.....El anillo verde de madrid a patita ...sin bici ni coche, a ver quien aguanta:Y si no algo mas patrio ...digamos cruzar el estrecho a nado....Vengase una nochevieja a Madrid, el espectuculo de la san silvestre le gustara


----------



## paulistano (5 Jul 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> Yo me he quedado dentro :: ... stop en 4,95 (mínimo de ayer) que ya cubre comisiones... creo que antes del dividendo se tocarán los 5,30€ a poco que los USA estén por la labor... (y huele a que pepón les visita al cierre de hoy)
> 
> Todavia ando jugando para encontrar mi tiempo como inversor, el ansia me dice que hago trades en plazos de algunas semanas, y mi mente me dice que sería más cómodo hacerlo a meses vista... asi que mi indecisión me lleva a ser más osado, si me "engancho" en una, tampoco me importa quedarme pillado durante unos buenos meses ienso:



Pues en principio, aparentemente, y por lo que se ve y se atisba (futuros ibexianos verdes verdes)....ha hecho usted muy bien.

Yo me he salido, decisión tomada en base a seguir haciendo operaciones sin pérdidas:

a) Baja el ibex.....eso que me ahorro habiendo vendido.
b) Sube el ibex...sigo dentro cargadito de sacyres a las cuales saco ya un 11%.

Siempre y cuando a sacyr le de por replicar al ibex, cosa que a veces no hace, como hoy.

Les dejo que tengo cena y copas, eso sí, antes me voy a ver el video del pirata


----------



## inversobres (5 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> SP en 1630 y culibex en 7900



Cierre en 31, cada vez le pinta peor al ibex. Cada rebote se queda mas abajo.

Veremos con que salen el lunes, opino como Pepitoria los 40 se tocan.

Janus, donde ves el SP en rojo?? igual como ayer fue festivo sale mal. En IG markets suele pasar.


----------



## paulistano (5 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> retales a algo gordo.....El anillo verde de madrid a patita ...sin bici ni coche, a ver quien aguanta



Eso no es terreno neutral, Bertok tiene el anillo verde en la puerta de su casa de las tablas, se sabe de memoria el camino desde las tablas a montecarmelo:o



::


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jul 2013)

Verde flooooor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

Bertok, muchas papas tiene que comer la gente para que yo me pique....


----------



## inversobres (5 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Verde flooooor



Llevamos todo el dia verdes en USA. No se por que ese impetu hamijo.


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues en principio, aparentemente, y por lo que se ve y se atisba (futuros ibexianos verdes verdes)....ha hecho usted muy bien.
> 
> Yo me he salido, decisión tomada en base a seguir haciendo operaciones sin pérdidas:
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jul 2013)

By the way, vaya semanón de novavax! 

+38% que me LOL


----------



## paulistano (5 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


>




ienso:ienso:ienso:

ienso:


----------



## Antigona (5 Jul 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> ¡Antígona, campeón! Con ese nick de mujer que te has puesto, chaval, ¿dónde has pensado que será más conveniente ponerte la vaselina?
> 
> ¿Te has dado cuenta ya que el mercado norteamericano ayer estaba cerrado por ser el 4 de julio? Desconocías la puñetera costumbre del IBEX (de toda la vida) de pegar subidones en tales días si la tendencia es bajista, y al revés si es alcista para encular gacelillos, ¿verdad?
> 
> ...



Gracias amigo Rex por tus consejos.

A mi lo que me preocupa es que no estoy ganando mis 20 pavos al día que quería sacarle a la bolsa, entré en 4.92, estoy algo acojonado lo admito, porque estoy aguantando hasta el 12 para cobrar los derechos y salirme dignamente, esta operación he perdido.

La primera que hice (mi primera compra de acciones) gané, esta me toca perder. Es lo que tiene estar empezando, y sé de sobra donde me meto y que puedo perder mucha pasta.

Pero eso mismo, NO lo admitis los del oro, es lo que nos diferencia a unos de otros, unos sabemos que especulamos, y o ganamos, o perdemos, otros creéis que pase lo que pase al final os emergiréis victoriosos como si esto fuese una película de buenos (vosotros y los "antisistema" de oro, bitcoin, etc) y los malos (el sistema, que nos incluye a todos los que no estemos de acuerdo con vosotros).

No amigo, no, el mundo es más complicado con eso. Y si yo troleo a los metaleros, es porque vosotros nos troleais al resto y os dáis aires de superioridad, os está bien empleada vuestra medicina cuando vuestras moneditas o bitcoins de esos chapuceros bajan y no hay un suelo claro. Al foro se viene llorado como se dice, y si el hilo del oro es solo para opinar a favor, poned: HILO PARA LOS QUE CREEN QUE EL ORO SIEMPRE SUBE, o haceros un foro aparte.

Aquí lo único que hay es gente intentando ganar el máximo dinero posible, como debería ser en cualquier sistema liberal bueno, aunque este esté manipulado hasta las trancas, vosotros lo buscáis en el oro creyendo que todo lo demás va a estallar, otros tienen depósitos, otros bitcoins, otros especulan con acciones o van a largo, etc etc...


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso no es terreno neutral, Bertok tiene el anillo verde en la puerta de su casa de las tablas, se sabe de memoria el camino desde las tablas a montecarmelo:o
> 
> 
> 
> ::



territorio comanche, hamijo ::::::


----------



## paulistano (5 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> .
> 
> A mi lo que me preocupa es que no estoy ganando mis 20 pavos al día que quería sacarle a la bolsa, entré en 4.92, estoy algo acojonado lo admito, porque estoy aguantando hasta el 12 para cobrar los derechos y salirme dignamente, esta operación he perdido.



Disculpa que sea tan pesado...pero...no es el 15???

Según tengo entendido al que tenga las acciones el 12 le dan derechos.

Pero el que las tenga al cierre.

Si las vendes el 12 no tienes por qué tener derechos.

Luego sí o sí es el 15 el día que puedes cobrar la platita vendiendo el derecho como llevo repitiendo varias veces....así que hasta el 15 nada.

De todas formas si Claca nos lee hablando de esto nos daría una colleja por el tema que ya explicó en su día de los dividendos....8:

Si no tengo razón pues perdonen las molestias, pero es que os ha dado con el 12, el 12, el 12.......las acciones hasta el 15 no se pueden vender si quieres dividendo, derechos o lo que sea....

saludos


----------



## Antigona (5 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues en principio, aparentemente, y por lo que se ve y se atisba (futuros ibexianos verdes verdes)....ha hecho usted muy bien.
> 
> Yo me he salido, decisión tomada en base a seguir haciendo operaciones sin pérdidas:
> 
> ...



Yo me iba a salir, no lo veo claro, pero tenía justo en mi cartera de valores al precio de ahora lo que me costaron las acciones, y estando tan cerca los dividendos, voy a tratar de aguantar una semana, creo que me va a tocar perder y palmar pasta, pero bueno, cuando subieron a 5.7 la última vez gané unos 100-150 pavos, saldo 0 para mis dos primeras operaciones en bolsa, algo de tiempo invertido y 0€ no está mal para ir aprendiendo como funcionan los mercados realmente y qué precauciones hay que tomar y qué cosas no hacer. 

Ahora ya tengo el mejor broker creo que para la pasta que manejo (con bankinter, 500 primeros euros de comisiones exentas), y a ver si poco a poco voy aprendiendo, mi objetivo final son los contratos de futuros, a ver si para diciembre pudiera llegar.

De cada operación en bolsa aprendes algo, y si encima puedo ganar algo con las primeras o al menos no perder mucho, me vale la pena el coste del aprendizaje, lo admito sinceramente.

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 22:19 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Disculpa que sea tan pesado...pero...no es el 15???
> 
> Según tengo entendido al que tenga las acciones el 12 le dan derechos.
> 
> ...



Ok, bueno en cualquier caso el 12 es viernes y el 15 lunes, es una sola sesión bursátil de diferencia, tres días más pero solo uno de bolsa.


----------



## Abner (5 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a ver ABner han dejado un toque en 7865(f) más o menos y han acumulado unos 1000 contratos
> 
> es un error??



Me salen nada más que 300 contratos, aprox. Saldo 2100.

La actividad leoncia, ha sido muy dispersa, y no me salen niveles nuevos. 

El punto de giro inferior coincide con un nivel creado por posiciones alcistas en el día de ayer. 

¿Intentando hacer tu sistema de saldo y nivel? Buena suerte. 
Ya te digo sin embargo, que yo todavía no consigo sacarle partido. Estoy por contratar DAX a ver si como dice pollastre las cosas son menos "aleatorias"

¿No me daría alguien unos ticks o argo del futuro del dax de unos cuantos días paaaaayos? 

A ver si los germanos no trolean los niveles como lo hacen los mamones del ibex, que te crean un nivel, no lo tocan, se comen 200 puntos a la contra, y 3 días más tarde lo tocan y tú te quedas con esa cara de ::::


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jul 2013)

Pese a que USA va bien, en Europa no es así.

El DAX ha hecho un cierre feo, feo. El ibex ni lo comento porque es un discípulo troll chicharrero.


----------



## egarenc (5 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> ....
> 
> De todas formas si Claca nos lee hablando de esto nos daría una colleja por el tema que ya explicó en su día de los dividendos....8:
> 
> saludos



Paulistano, podrías resumir el motivo por el que recibiriamos una colleja del maese Claca en el tema dividendos? 非常感谢


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jul 2013)

En el after Usano siguen subiendo..


----------



## Antigona (5 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Paulistano, podrías resumir el motivo por el que recibiriamos una colleja del maese Claca en el tema dividendos? 非常感谢



¿Por qué son una estafa tal vez y un engañabobos? Yo ya lo he aprendido.


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pese a que USA va bien, en Europa no es así.
> 
> El DAX ha hecho un cierre feo, feo. El ibex ni lo comento porque es un discípulo troll chicharrero.



Llevo semanas diciéndolo ::::::

Aquí se va a liar la de dios


----------



## Suprimo (5 Jul 2013)

Saludos me sali ayer de FCC y hoy se ha pegado buena hostia como siempre

FCC cerrará una macrorefinanciación de hasta 4.000 millones de deuda en octubre - elEconomista.es


----------



## Arrebonico (5 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Spoiler



Ponga un spoiler a eso, onvre lla!! ::


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

Suprimo dijo:


> Saludos me sali ayer de FCC y hoy se ha pegado buena hostia como siempre
> 
> FCC cerrará una macrorefinanciación de hasta 4.000 millones de deuda en octubre - elEconomista.es



Van a la ruina, si consiguen cerrar la refinanciación, los intereses serán leoninos.

Mal futuro pinta.


----------



## ponzi (5 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, muchas papas tiene que comer la gente para que yo me pique....



Figura que me debes un mensaje....Yo he aprendido mucho con tus gráficos, hasta saber salir y entrar de eón y Portugal telecom.Cuando pases por Madrid avisa y te invito a unas cañas....aunque sea solo por lo que me aguantas a nivel informatico


----------



## ponzi (5 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso no es terreno neutral, Bertok tiene el anillo verde en la puerta de su casa de las tablas, se sabe de memoria el camino desde las tablas a montecarmelo:o
> 
> 
> 
> ::



y no te olvides de entrevías y pan bendito...un buen burbujista esa zona la hace corriendo y de noche


----------



## atman (6 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> SP cierra en máximos apretando para que se cierren cortox; a mi me huele a Pato negro el finde y aparatoso agujero para la apertura de semana.



Puede ser pero yo diría que todavía no... tal vez para el próximo... cuando todo kiski esté convencido de que se prueban nuevos máximos y que es posible romperlos...


----------



## paulistano (6 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Paulistano, podrías resumir el motivo por el que recibiriamos una colleja del maese Claca en el tema dividendos? 非常感谢



Me pilla usted esperando para mear en un restaurante. 

Le buscaría el post declacca, pero en esencia es que el dividendo que se paga al accionista, sale de caja.... Como bien indican los libros de contabilidad.... Por tanto si de caja sacamos equis dinero y lo repartimos al accionista........ La empresa valdrá lo que valía antes menos el dinero repartido al accionista, cosa que reflejará la cotización de la acción. 

Algo así. 

Les dejo!!!


----------



## ponzi (6 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me pilla usted esperando para mear en un restaurante.
> 
> Le buscaría el post declacca, pero en esencia es que el dividendo que se paga al accionista, sale de caja.... Como bien indican los libros de contabilidad.... Por tanto si de caja sacamos equis dinero y lo repartimos al accionista........ La empresa valdrá lo que valía antes menos el dinero repartido al accionista, cosa que reflejará la cotización de la acción.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la clave es si la empresa es capaz de generar mas valor añadido con ese dinero dentro o fuera del negocio.Por lo general a no ser que la dirección de la empresa vaya por un lado y la propiedad por otro, cosa muy común en España, suele ser mas eficiente que ese dinero se quede dentro del negocio, mas que nada por un tema de economías de escala,porque se pagan menos impuestos y además te beneficias de la magia del interes compuesto.Y si no hacer la prueba mirar algún fondos que repliquen algún índice y comparar el que capitaliza dividendos con el que no, la diferencia es abismal.En los países sensatos por lo general los buenos negocios tienen payout bajos 25%-35% ,el resto va a reservas y adquisiciones de capital.De hecho para un accionista es mejor ganar vía plusvalía que vía dividendos. Hay dos ejemplos clarísimos Microsoft y Apple.De hecho si Nokia en sus años buenos se hubiese comportado como una empresas española ahora con las vacas flacas simplemente habría desaparecido.En el mundo empresarial ser hormiguita puede significar la diferencia entre estar vivo o muerto


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2013)

Una prueba más de la gran mentira de los números usanos

Energy, Markets and Money: Stimulus is not working: The truth about US jobs


----------



## rohirrim (6 Jul 2013)

estimados conforeros

a traves de mi colegio profesional en españa, me ha llegado esto:

AMIC AHORRO SEGURO INDEX

alguien sabe algo de este tipo de productos? son fiables? esquema de ponzi, quizas?

gracias!!


----------



## ponzi (6 Jul 2013)

rohirrim dijo:


> estimados conforeros
> 
> a traves de mi colegio profesional en españa, me ha llegado esto:
> 
> ...



Es un seguro no un deposito, como tal no esta garantizado por el fgd y encima ofrece muy poca rentabilidad. Yo no lo cvontrataria


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Figura que me debes un mensaje....Yo he aprendido mucho con tus gráficos, hasta saber salir y entrar de eón y Portugal telecom.Cuando pases por Madrid avisa y te invito a unas cañas....aunque sea solo por lo que me aguantas a nivel informatico



Ponzi, me pillas lleno salitre y arena, a que mensaje te refieres? Lo de las cañas hecho!

he visto el video..... yo corro con más estilo...y ropa :XX:


----------



## ponzi (6 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, me pillas lleno salitre y arena, a que mensaje te refieres? Lo de las cañas hecho!
> 
> he visto el video..... yo corro con más estilo...y ropa :XX:



Naa que te había preguntado web de torrente para descargar el w7..pero ya lo tengo 
Que envidia, en la playita, eso es buena vida....Aquí el calor lo mezclamos con diesel en vez de salitre, cosas de la capital


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jul 2013)

Principio de acuerdo entre la troika y Grecia para desbloquear el siguiente tramo de ayuda - elEconomista.es


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Jul 2013)

Señores, que comentan de Ezentis? Parece que se desharán de Amper....podría peponear cual chicharro antes del concurso de acreedores...


----------



## ponzi (6 Jul 2013)

Yo no se que pasa con las compañías portuguesas que business week no funciona bien...Hay que tirar de morningstar, pero no es lo mismo

La única que puedo mirar es Portugal telecom y en dolares por el ticker adr..


Empecemos con Portugal telecom, su beneficio operativo sigue siendo muy bueno, sin embargo parece que se les esta escapando de las manos loa intereses de la deuda de oí en Brasil


Del beneficio operativo añadimos la parte neta de intereses y la parte neta de otras operaciones e inversiones y vemos como mientras en 2009 sumaban un 8% extra del beneficio operativo en 2010 solo quedaba un 64% de beneficio operativo en 2011 un 44% del bo y en 2012solo un 42%.. Habrá que ver si el ceo pone un poco de orden en Brasil, yo creo que si pero tiene pinta que va a ser un proceso complicado, diles a muchos directivos que se vayan olvidando de los yates, las mujeres y la buena vida en el país del carnaval,el sol las playas y la buena fruta....aun asi a pesar de estar endeudados mas de la cuenta no nos olvidemos que la matriz cuenta con cerca de 3000 mill de eu en efectivo e inversiones a corto plazo y su capitalizacion apenas llega 2600 mill

http://tools.morningstar.co.uk/uk/stockreport/default.aspx?tab=10&vw=bs&SecurityToken=0P0000CJ31]3]0]E0WWE$$ALL&Id=0P0000CJ31&ClientFund=0&CurrencyId=GBP


Otra que también me ha llamado la atención por el efectivo en caja es Semapa, también están endeudados pero tienen un buen negocio y cuentan con mas de 400 mill de eu en el banco y con una capitalización de 700 mill


http://tools.morningstar.co.uk/uk/stockreport/default.aspx?tab=10&vw=bs&SecurityToken=0P0000A66R]3]0]E0WWE$$ALL&Id=0P0000A66R&ClientFund=0&CurrencyId=GBP


Otra que a pesar de estar endeudada ha mejorado su situación financiera de forma considerable desde 2009. 


http://tools.morningstar.co.uk/uk/stockreport/default.aspx?tab=10&vw=bs&SecurityToken=0P0000A66R]3]0]E0WWE$$ALL&Id=0P0000A66R&ClientFund=0&CurrencyId=GBP


Ha pasado de tener 72 mill a 272 mill de efectivo en el banco y con una capitalización de 455 mill y mas importante el pasivo total es hoy menor que en 2009 y el activo corriente es superior hoy que en 2009, eso si la estructura de su deuda actualmente se ha vuelto mas peligrosa debe mas a corto plazo pero bueno con casi 300 mill en el banco y con flujos de caja operativos que no han parado de crecer no parece que vayan a tener problemas a medio plazo.


https://www.unience.com/product/LIS/EGL/financials


----------



## ponzi (6 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Señores, que comentan de Ezentis? Parece que se desharán de Amper....podría peponear cual chicharro antes del concurso de acreedores...



Esta cotizando exactamente por el efectivo que tienen en caja unos 50 mill, en el ultimo trimestre consiguieron cobrar unas cuentas pendientes por unos 40 mill, su situacion financiera es mejor ahora que en años anteriores.El problema que tienen es que sus flujos de caja operativos no son estables. Crees que van a ser capaces de expandir su negocio y con el generar flujos de caja estables en el futuro??Yo a eso no se contestarte


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


----------



## paulistano (6 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Señores, que comentan de Ezentis? Parece que se desharán de Amper....podría peponear cual chicharro antes del concurso de acreedores...




Si, el mismo peponeo que avanzit cuando presentó concurso:XX:


Meter pasta ahi es como meterla en la ruleta, en mi opinión.


----------



## tarrito (6 Jul 2013)

el BBVA está que arde / hot / on fire / al rojo vivo 

algún ilustre forero de la zona?
venganza por un mal trade?? ::
FranR con la falsa coartada sus "vacaciones" ? :XX: 

Se incendia el nuevo edificio de BBVA en el barrio madrileño de Las Tablas - EcoDiario.es


----------



## ponzi (6 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> el BBVA está que arde / hot / on fire / al rojo vivo
> 
> algún ilustre forero de la zona?
> venganza por un mal trade?? ::
> ...



Si por la zona veis tapas de yogur eso sera el ejercito de Bertok


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> el BBVA está que arde / hot / on fire / al rojo vivo
> 
> algún ilustre forero de la zona?
> venganza por un mal trade?? ::
> ...


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Una prueba más de la gran mentira de los números usanos
> 
> Energy, Markets and Money: Stimulus is not working: The truth about US jobs



grande Daniel Lacalle

y el libro muy barato


----------



## sr.anus (7 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> el BBVA está que arde / hot / on fire / al rojo vivo
> 
> algún ilustre forero de la zona?
> venganza por un mal trade?? ::
> ...



Cuando esta tarde iba al dia del "horgullo", se veia perfectamente desde la N1, creia que bertok habia tomado la decision de quemar a los "pepitos premium" de una vez ) Impactante, a ojimetro las llamas tenian 5 o 6 pisos de altura


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Cuando esta tarde iba al dia del "horgullo", se veia perfectamente desde la N1, creia que bertok habia tomado la decision de quemar a los "pepitos premium" de una vez ) Impactante, a ojimetro las llamas tenian 5 o 6 pisos de altura



No sé que habrá pasado, pero sin duda es una señal :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (7 Jul 2013)

Ojo con Prisa: el volumen da pistas.

Tienen básicamente muchos negocios que por mucho que no quieren, los van a tener que vender porque están abocados a ello. Uno de ellos es Prisa TV y ya tienen precios y acuerdos. Otro es Prisa donde tienen a un fondo con el 25% con valoración por encima de los 1200 millones y un dividendo preferente de 25 kilazos anuales. Con ambas dos se sacan más de 2000 millones para limpiar deuda. Pero si lo hacen se quedan con un negocio ruinoso y por eso andan tan interesados en tratar de transformarse en una compañía de medios de comunicación digitales. No están liquidando los negocios porque aún "lo digital" no deja de ser un ruinoso negocio sin futuro que convezca. Esa es la clave.

Pero todo va a cambiar en breve.


Ojo con Gamesa, el 23 de julio estaba a 1,08 y hora está x4,5 veces esa cifra. Todo lo que sube, baja ya que se atiende a simples criterios de recogida de plusvalías.

Peguen un buen repaso a los valores del IBEX, están que mejor ni mirarlos. Acciona mirando hacia los 30 euros sin dudarlo. Abengoa valiendo en bolsa menos que Gamesa y que Elecnor (menos de 800 millones). Iberdrola ni fú ni fá. Los bancos una de cal y una de arena. TimoF haciendo gala a su nombre: timar a sus clientes y a sus accionistas.

Nokia lo está haciendo muy bien tras salvar sus momentos en los 2,6 €.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ojo con Prisa: el volumen da pistas.
> 
> Tienen básicamente muchos negocios que por mucho que no quieren, los van a tener que vender porque están abocados a ello. Uno de ellos es Prisa TV y ya tienen precios y acuerdos. Otro es Prisa donde tienen a un fondo con el 25% con valoración por encima de los 1200 millones y un dividendo preferente de 25 kilazos anuales. Con ambas dos se sacan más de 2000 millones para limpiar deuda. Pero si lo hacen se quedan con un negocio ruinoso y por eso andan tan interesados en tratar de transformarse en una compañía de medios de comunicación digitales. No están liquidando los negocios porque aún "lo digital" no deja de ser un ruinoso negocio sin futuro que convezca. Esa es la clave.
> 
> ...



Y sacyr? se te queda en el tintero la sacyr, que ya lleva un recorrido del 85% de subidas.


----------



## Janus (7 Jul 2013)

Sacyr tiene mucho recorrido por delante, lo cual no quiere decir que pueda quedar totalmente desarbolada su tendencia actual alcista. Su camino ha arrancado en 2 euros y su comparable en Gamesa son los 2 euros también.

---------- Post added 07-jul-2013 at 12:19 ----------

Alimento para el ansia viva por saber :rolleye:
Obamacare Will Be Judged On These Three Questions - Business Insider

Most Wall Street Economists Think The Fed Taper Is Coming In September - Business Insider

Vozpópuli - J. de Mendizábal - El interés general... que puede acabar con nosotros

CITI: Travail Of America's Small Firms - Business Insider

Photos Of An Alleged 'Budget iPhone' - Business Insider

Google And Others Reportedly Pay Adblock Plus To Show You Ads Anyway | TechCrunch

Jim Rogers: Gold Could Fall To $900 - Business Insider

First Signs Of Rate-Driven Weakness In Housing - Business Insider

CITI: Gold Fell Just Like This In 1976 - Business Insider


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

Mirar esto


Semapa tiene 400 mill de efectivo en el banco y capitaliza por 700 mill pero aquí viene lo bueno...

http://www.semapa.pt/en/corporate-structure

Son propietarios del 80% de portucel

e voila Portucel en el mercado capitaliza por 1940 mill

Es decir el 80% de portucel vale 1550 mill


Lo que cotiza a la baja es que sea un holding familiar, que tengan una cementera y una seccion de energia que meten deuda al balance, sobre todo la cementera. Aun así semapa tiene 400 mill.

En el mercado portugués donde mas valor oculto veo es en Portugal telecom,Semapa y Mota engil.


----------



## paulistano (7 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mirar esto
> 
> 
> Semapa tiene 400 mill de efectivo en el banco y capitaliza por 700 mill pero aquí viene lo bueno...
> ...



Me recuerda al efecto terra....

Telefonica tenia el 50% de terra.

Ese 50% de terra valia mas que toda telefonica, la cual era propietaria de ese 50%::


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me recuerda al efecto terra....
> 
> Telefonica tenia el 50% de terra.
> 
> Ese 50% de terra valia mas que toda telefonica, la cual era propietaria de ese 50%::



En este caso estamos hablando de una de las papeleras mas eficientes de Europa, detrás tenemos maquinas de papel no hay aire como en terra. En Portugal telecom detrás tenemos a oi que aunque ha metido mucha deuda al balance la participacion de oí costo mas que toda la capitalización actual de PT


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

Otra mas....mirar la diferencia entre Arcelor y Acerinox


La linea azul es el flujo de caja operativo , en el caso de Acerinox el negocio genera prácticamente el mismo flujo de caja que en 2007 mientras que en Arcelor esa cifra aun queda muy lejana. Acerinox estos años ha metido mucho efectivo en caja y parece que tiene mas capacidad de seguir generando mas caja y de forma estable aun en periodos inestables


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Otra mas....mirar la diferencia entre Arcelor y Acerinox
> 
> 
> La linea azul es el flujo de caja operativo , en el caso de Acerinox el negocio genera prácticamente el mismo flujo de caja que en 2007 mientras que en Arcelor esa cifra aun queda muy lejana. Acerinox estos años ha metido mucho efectivo en caja y parece que tiene mas capacidad de seguir generando mas caja y de forma estable aun en periodos inestables



Ponzi, el gráfico de largo plazo de Acerinox es el que más miedo me da de toda la bolsa española.

Es una acción que me interesa y mucho. Pero al poner el gráfico me hago caquita :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

No quiero pensar con esta acerera si, con toda probabilidad, China reduce drásticamente su crecimiento y demanda de acero.


----------



## Janus (7 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, el gráfico de largo plazo de Acerinox es el que más miedo me da de toda la bolsa española.
> 
> Es una acción que me interesa y mucho. Pero al poner el gráfico me hago caquita :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> No quiero pensar con esta acerera si, con toda probabilidad, China reduce drásticamente su crecimiento y demanda de acero.



Are u scared?.

Enjoy it

[YOUTUBE]lvrSn8fSVps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Antigona (7 Jul 2013)

Venga va, mojándose entonces.

Mañana verde o rojo? ::


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, el gráfico de largo plazo de Acerinox es el que más miedo me da de toda la bolsa española.
> 
> Es una acción que me interesa y mucho. Pero al poner el gráfico me hago caquita :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> No quiero pensar con esta acerera si, con toda probabilidad, China reduce drásticamente su crecimiento y demanda de acero.



A mi es el de Codere o Abengoa
Ahora en serio las acereras tienen un problema y es que tienen que vender mucho para que sus cuentas de perdidas y ganancias luzcan relucientes beneficios, tienen costes operativos muy elevados.Aun así Acerinox es capaz de generar flujos de efectivo crecientes y a la vez reducir su capex, en 2012 metieron mas de 400 mill en caja.A priori si la demanda cae sus fabricas aguantaran mejor que las de arcelor pero como he dicho en alguna ocasión el acero es un negocio muy complejo, sus cotizaciones pueden tirarse años en el fango.
Acerinox si llega a 1500 mill estará descontando el peor escenario inimaginable, unos 6 eu por acción.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

Sobre Gamesa.


El flujo de caja operativo (linea azul) en 2012 consiguió mejores resultados que en 2007,2008 o 2009 y se ha quedado cerca del de 2010, vaya vuelta de tuercas han dado al negocio.Ha pasado en 2011 de tener un negocio ruinoso con un flujos operativos negativos de mas de 500 mill a tenerlos positivos también por 500 mill. Esa es la clave han demostrado que el negocio puede generar efectivo y mas aun ahorrarlo, free cash flow.Aunque bueno como otros negocios por la parte de perdidas y ganancias sigue fallando bastante, 1100 mill puede que empiece a ser mucho como dice janus,igual regresan a 3-3,5....buena bala deje escapar


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

Otra que esta mejorando mucho su balance es Deoleo pero esta me da a mi que cuando este completamente saneada los accionistas no verán ni el culin de la botella de aceite Tiene toda la pinta que la están preparando para una fusión con ebro


Anda que no fueron descarados ni nada, en 2008 pidieron mas de 900 mill y les pillaron con el carrito de los helados


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2013)

Miedo en los mercados - Economía Directa 07-07-2013 en mp3 (07/07 a las 14:28:22) 01:08:31 2192844 - iVoox


----------



## paulistano (7 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Venga va, mojándose entonces.
> 
> Mañana verde o rojo? ::



Mi deseo es rojo sangre pero sacyr velote verde en busca de los 3 a su puta bola respecto al ibex. 

Pero como soy algo cenizo es muy posible que ocurra lo contrario. 





Respecto a deoleo, alguien de dentro me ha dicho que esta jodida jodida. 

Eche ojo a sus cuentas hace unos años y dependen de que los Salazar devuelvan la pasta..... Cosa que no creo que ocurra. 

Saludos


----------



## sr.anus (7 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Mi deseo es rojo sangre pero sacyr velote verde en busca de los 3 a su puta bola respecto al ibex.
> 
> Pero como soy algo cenizo es muy posible que ocurra lo contrario.
> 
> ...




Yo he dejado una orden colgada en 2,1x (de memoria), no se preocupe que hara todo lo contrario para dejarme fuera


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Mi deseo es rojo sangre pero sacyr velote verde en busca de los 3 a su puta bola respecto al ibex.
> 
> Pero como soy algo cenizo es muy posible que ocurra lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Claro que estan mal ,bastante mal.Ya han reducido algo la deuda pero como estan reestructurando el negocio da la impresion q convertiran deuda en equity la sacaran de bolsa y posteriormente la fusionaran con ebro...vamos q los actusles accionistas no van a ver ni las migajas de las antiguas galletas....Aun me pregunto que se les pasaria por la cabeza, tenian una participacion mayoritaria y la gestion de un gran conglomerado lider, sinceramente ha perdido mucho mas asi haciendo las cosas por lo ilegal qie si hubiese seguido con el negocio.Su pag personal es como poco anecdotica, recibiendo premios a la par que se cargaba uno de los conglomerados mas importantes del pais


Jesús Salazar's homepage - Biografía y Curriculum Vitae

Aquí hay algo que no me cuadra, me cuesta creer que se la haya jugado solo por 200 mill


----------



## paulistano (7 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Yo he dejado una orden colgada en 2,1x (de memoria), no se preocupe que hara todo lo contrario para dejarme fuera



No me sea cenizo!!!! Jajaja..... Espero esa orden sea para deoleo y no para sacyr...... Esta ahora a 2,4x........si baja otra vez a 2,1x a los de aquí nos da algo..... Aunque en realidad a 2,3x yo me salgo!!!


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

Bertok si quieres Acerinox en cartera y no te gusta su grafico y ves que no vas a aguantar psicológicamente una inversión tan compleja como es una acerera ya que puede tirarse años en el subsuelo lo mas sensato es que entres por "Corporación financiera alba" de hecho personalmente es lo que voy a hacer, hay ciertas participaciones que me gustan mucho y están cotizando con fuertes descuentos, tienen casi el 25% de acerinox, de ebro tienen un 8(recuerda esta latente el valor oculto de deoleo que solo lo catara ebro), de proseguir otro 8%,de indra un 11%,acs un 17%


http://www.corporacionalba.es/cartera_ficha.php?idarticulo=1208


Si te fijas en la ficha de Acerinox que hace Alba veras los 400 mill de los he hablado, en 2010 su deuda neta era de cerca de 1000 mill y ahora mismo esa cifra ha bajado a 500 mill y con un saldo de caja bastante potente.Ahora mismo Alba es de las mejores inversiones que veo en España


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Bertok si quieres Acerinox en cartera y no te gusta su grafico y ves que no vas a aguantar psicológicamente una inversión tan compleja como es una acerera ya que puede tirarse años en el subsuelo lo mas sensato es que entres por "Corporación financiera alba" de hecho personalmente es lo que voy a hacer, hay ciertas participaciones que me gustan mucho y están cotizando con fuertes descuentos, tienen casi el 25% de acerinox, de ebro tienen un 8(recuerda esta latente el valor oculto de deoleo que solo lo catara ebro), de proseguir otro 8%,de indra un 11%,acs un 17%
> 
> 
> Acerinox
> ...



En alba tuve malas experiencias a finales de los 90s.

La inversión en Acerinox la busco para todo un ciclo primario alcista (podría esperar 10 años con ellas en cartera). La decisión de entrada ya la tengo tomada, el momento exacto lo decidiré por técnico.

Gracias, has evolucionado mucho con el análisis fundamental :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (7 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Otra que esta mejorando mucho su balance es Deoleo pero esta me da a mi que cuando este completamente saneada los accionistas no verán ni el culin de la botella de aceite Tiene toda la pinta que la están preparando para una fusión con ebro
> 
> 
> Anda que no fueron descarados ni nada, en 2008 pidieron mas de 900 mill y les pillaron con el carrito de los helados



Que no te quepa duda alguna. El Sr. Carbó es el actual CEO de Deoleo y anterior CEO, y sigue siéndolo en la sombra, de Ebro. Su encargo es dejarla limpia e integrable para que la empresa del Sr. Hernández pueda dar un buen pelotazo. El primer paso fue entrar con un 10% y el siguiente colocar a Don Jaime.

Pero no hay que entrar en la acción. Será el mercado quien dictamine el momento oportuno. En cuanto vean volumen disparado y fuertes subidas .... será el momento de subirse ahí

---------- Post added 07-jul-2013 at 18:56 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Claro que estan mal ,bastante mal.Ya han reducido algo la deuda pero como estan reestructurando el negocio da la impresion q convertiran deuda en equity la sacaran de bolsa y posteriormente la fusionaran con ebro...vamos q los actusles accionistas no van a ver ni las migajas de las antiguas galletas....Aun me pregunto que se les pasaria por la cabeza, tenian una participacion mayoritaria y la gestion de un gran conglomerado lider, sinceramente ha perdido mucho mas asi haciendo las cosas por lo ilegal qie si hubiese seguido con el negocio.Su pag personal es como poco anecdotica, recibiendo premios a la par que se cargaba uno de los conglomerados mas importantes del pais
> 
> 
> Jesús Salazar's homepage - Biografía y Curriculum Vitae
> ...



Los actuales accionistas son muchas cajas y dudo mucho que sigan ese patrón para cambiar su participación por un market share en Ebro. Si se sigue ese patrón, primero tiene que haber una fuerte subida para marcar un valor de mercado que impida que Ebro se lo que regalado.

Lo que está haciendo Jaime es echar gente, cerrar factorías y vender los negocios que no quiere tener Ebro. No se preocupan tanto de crecer en cuota de mercado porque eso lo harán desde Ebro. No les interesa demasiado que ahora vaya como un tiro porque eso encarece el precio al que tiene que cerrar Ebro el deal.

---------- Post added 07-jul-2013 at 19:00 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Bertok si quieres Acerinox en cartera y no te gusta su grafico y ves que no vas a aguantar psicológicamente una inversión tan compleja como es una acerera ya que puede tirarse años en el subsuelo lo mas sensato es que entres por "Corporación financiera alba" de hecho personalmente es lo que voy a hacer, hay ciertas participaciones que me gustan mucho y están cotizando con fuertes descuentos, tienen casi el 25% de acerinox, de ebro tienen un 8(recuerda esta latente el valor oculto de deoleo que solo lo catara ebro), de proseguir otro 8%,de indra un 11%,acs un 17%
> 
> 
> http://www.corporacionalba.es/cartera_ficha.php?idarticulo=1208
> ...



Alba siempre ha sido mala inversión porque de cada 4% que sube el valor de sus participaciones, el 25% no se suele representar en el valor porque al ser un holding suele cotizar sobre un 25% descontado.

Efectivamente, Acerinox puede tirarse mucho tiempo languideciendo en su suelo. El nivel que ha perdido recientemente es muy relevante y puede ser su resistencia por mucho tiempo. Muy en la línea de Arcelor. Hay que esperar y no excitarse demasiado pensando que están baratas. Pueden estar baratas pero también pueden seguir baratas mucho tiempo. Este negocio va a pillar los periodos de creación de valor en bolsa o de destrucción de valor en bolsa. El resto es perder el tiempo.


----------



## peseteuro (7 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Venga va, mojándose entonces.
> 
> Mañana verde o rojo? ::




Mi sistem que no es ninguna bola de cristal y que por supuesto tiene su % de fallos me indica que mañana verde, puede que abramos en rojo pero la sesión la terminamos verde.

Aunque estamos en un terreno tan delicado que andaría con los stops ceñidos porque mañana puede terminar verde y el martes pegarse un rijostio de pánico para ir a por nuevos mínimos, que tenemos pendiente alguna visita como poco a los 7100 aprox.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Que no te quepa duda alguna. El Sr. Carbó es el actual CEO de Deoleo y anterior CEO, y sigue siéndolo en la sombra, de Ebro. Su encargo es dejarla limpia e integrable para que la empresa del Sr. Hernández pueda dar un buen pelotazo. El primer paso fue entrar con un 10% y el siguiente colocar a Don Jaime.
> 
> Pero no hay que entrar en la acción. Será el mercado quien dictamine el momento oportuno. En cuanto vean volumen disparado y fuertes subidas .... será el momento de subirse ahí
> 
> ...



Yo en deoleo no pienso entrar de forma directa, ahora que la están saneando eso lo tengo yo mas claro que el agua y pienso subirme al tren pero casi seguro que sera de forma indirecta no se si por ebro o por alba. A día de hoy me inclino mas por Alba ya que Ebro esta cotizando con prima por su buen hacer empresarial durante estos últimos años.Viendo sus cuentas yo tengo esa misma impresión la están reestructurando pero tampoco quieren que luzca demasiado no vaya a ser que la capitalización se dispare y se encarezca la fusión.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En alba tuve malas experiencias a finales de los 90s.
> 
> La inversión en Acerinox la busco para todo un ciclo primario alcista (podría esperar 10 años con ellas en cartera). La decisión de entrada ya la tengo tomada, el momento exacto lo decidiré por técnico.
> 
> Gracias, has evolucionado mucho con el análisis fundamental :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



A finales de los 90 casi todo el mundo tuvo malas experiencias en bolsa y es lógico estaba todo a precio de oro por las punto.com.Aun me queda mucho por delante, también miro algún que otro grafico para tantear buenas entradas


----------



## enterprise (7 Jul 2013)

buenas tardes Janus¡

La verdad es que llevo pocos días dado de alta en el foro..pero llevo bastantes meses siguiendo vuestros comentarios..la verdad es que he aprendido muchas cosas de vosotros ...una de la cosas que siempre te he querido preguntar....es que siempre comentas que la pasta ahí que tenerla fuera y operar con brokers de fuera...y la verdad en eso estoy pez...¿me podeis guiar un poco?, ¿Qué bancos y borkers debería mirar?

Gracias de antemano a todos


----------



## Janus (7 Jul 2013)

enterprise dijo:


> buenas tardes Janus¡
> 
> La verdad es que llevo pocos días dado de alta en el foro..pero llevo bastantes meses siguiendo vuestros comentarios..la verdad es que he aprendido muchas cosas de vosotros ...una de la cosas que siempre te he querido preguntar....es que siempre comentas que la pasta ahí que tenerla fuera y operar con brokers de fuera...y la verdad en eso estoy pez...¿me podeis guiar un poco?, ¿Qué bancos y borkers debería mirar?
> 
> Gracias de antemano a todos



Con IG Markets uno va que chuta, sencillo, barato y otra vez sencillo. Muy diversificados en cuanto a opciones.


----------



## enterprise (7 Jul 2013)

gracias Janus, voy a mirarlo esta tarde que tengo tiempo..para dejar pasta fuera del alcance de los depredadores patrios..las opciones de ing-lu y swissquote le parecen correctas o me recomendaria otras

salu2


----------



## Janus (7 Jul 2013)

enterprise dijo:


> gracias Janus, voy a mirarlo esta tarde que tengo tiempo..para dejar pasta fuera del alcance de los depredadores patrios..las opciones de ing-lu y swissquote le parecen correctas o me recomendaria otras
> 
> salu2



ing.lu y swissquote son buenas opciones. La primera ahora ya menos por las nuevas directivas y porque no deja de ser UE. Suiza es lo mejor. En Swissquote tienes a golpe de click la conversión entre euros, usd y francos suizos.


----------



## Hinel (7 Jul 2013)

enterprise dijo:


> buenas tardes Janus¡
> 
> La verdad es que llevo pocos días dado de alta en el foro..pero llevo bastantes meses siguiendo vuestros comentarios..la verdad es que he aprendido muchas cosas de vosotros ...una de la cosas que siempre te he querido preguntar....es que siempre comentas que la pasta ahí que tenerla fuera y operar con brokers de fuera...y la verdad en eso estoy pez...¿me podeis guiar un poco?, ¿Qué bancos y borkers debería mirar?
> 
> Gracias de antemano a todos



InteractiveBrokers.


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2013)

enterprise dijo:


> gracias Janus, voy a mirarlo esta tarde que tengo tiempo..para dejar pasta fuera del alcance de los depredadores patrios..las opciones de ing-lu y swissquote le parecen correctas o me recomendaria otras
> 
> salu2



Sírvete hamijo, hasta el verano del año que viene no habrá sustos en el horizonte :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...le-del-pueblo-espanol-y-opciones-a-tomar.html


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Que no te quepa duda alguna. El Sr. Carbó es el actual CEO de Deoleo y anterior CEO, y sigue siéndolo en la sombra, de Ebro. Su encargo es dejarla limpia e integrable para que la empresa del Sr. Hernández pueda dar un buen pelotazo. El primer paso fue entrar con un 10% y el siguiente colocar a Don Jaime.
> 
> Pero no hay que entrar en la acción. Será el mercado quien dictamine el momento oportuno. En cuanto vean volumen disparado y fuertes subidas .... será el momento de subirse ahí
> 
> ...



Aunque un holding cotice con un 25% de descuento todos los activos tienen un valor. Alba ahora mismo capitaliza por 1900 mill y aun asumiendo ese descuento del 25% todas sus participaciones deberían valer como poco unos 2800-3200 mill.Tan solo con Ebro,Acerinox,Prosegur y la participación de acs en iberdrola tienen chicha para rato. Todos ellos son negocios donde todo apunta que dentro de 10 años estarán en una situación estratégica mejor que la actual.Además es un holding muy bien gestionado.


----------



## enterprise (7 Jul 2013)

gracias janus, hinel, ...bertok...buen hilo por cierto ...voy a pegarle una ojeada a fondo...cualquier información que me podáis dar sobre quitar la pasta de hispanistan será agradecida....no creo ni que lleguemos al verano que viene....será en invierno, después de este verano vuelve la oscuridad..

salu2


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aunque un holding cotice con un 25% de descuento todos los activos tienen un valor. Alba ahora mismo capitaliza por 1900 mill y aun asumiendo ese descuento del 25% todas sus participaciones deberían valer como poco unos 2800-3200 mill.Tan solo con Ebro,Acerinox,Prosegur y la participación de acs en iberdrola tienen chicha para rato. Todos ellos son negocios donde todo apunta que dentro de 10 años estarán en una situación estratégica mejor que la actual.Además es un holding muy bien gestionado.



El descuento habitual de los holdings oscila entre el 40% y el 25%.

---------- Post added 07-jul-2013 at 17:34 ----------




enterprise dijo:


> gracias janus, hinel, ...bertok...buen hilo por cierto ...voy a pegarle una ojeada a fondo...cualquier información que me podáis dar sobre quitar la pasta de hispanistan será agradecida....no creo ni que lleguemos al verano que viene....será en invierno, después de este verano vuelve la oscuridad..
> 
> salu2



Siempre amanece, el tema es que seamos capaces de superar la noche 8:

Suerte burbujo.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El descuento habitual de los holdings oscila entre el 40% y el 25%.



Por eso mismo comprar con esos descuentos para mi es una forma de compra mas segura porque ya de por si tienes un margen de seguridad. Por ejemplo a mi me gusta mucho el negocio de ebro pero veo que cotiza caro o también me gusta acerinox pero la tipología de inversión puede hacer que me aburra hasta la saciedad del valor así que la solución para todos estos valores complejos de gestionar por a o por b puede ser comprarlos de forma inderecta por otras empresas o holdings.Es como Portucel a mi me gusta mucho pero cotiza cara de narices a 1900 mil pues tengo la opción de entrar por Semapa que tienen el 80% y capitaliza por 700 mill. De hecho si no recuerdo mal hasta Buffet compro parte de las acciones de coca cola por otra empresa que las tenia en cartera aprovechándose así del descuento de mercado.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Jul 2013)

El gobernador del Banco Central de China se ha visto obligado a salir a la luz pública para dar explicaciones sobre la crisis de liquidez que en los últimos días estaba viéndose en los mercados interbancarios del gigante asiático.

El señor Xiaochouan declaró que existe suficiente liquidez para que el sistema financiero funcione con agilidad. Desde luego, no es lo que hemos visto últimamente. Los tipos de corto plazo han llegado a duplicarse y con ello las alarmas a nivel mundial de que una crisis de crédito pudiera afectar a China, lo que ha incrementado de manera notable el nivel de aversión al riesgo en los mercados internacionales.

Sin ir más lejos las bolsas del país más poblado del mundo cayeron un 15% y los inversores internacionales en el país asiático se lamentaban de la falta de respuesta del Banco Central de China.

Hemos visto como la economía se desaceleraba de manera notable en China, todo ello dentro de la normalidad de un ajuste sano -de lo que se denomina un aterrizaje suave-.

BANCA EN LA SOMBRA

Sin embargo, la falta de información contrastada acerca de la salud de los bancos y, sobre todo, de los circuitos de financiación extrabancarios -la llamada banca en la sombra- pueden hacer pensar a los inversores en la existencia de una burbuja en determinados sectores, especialmente en la construcción, que de reventar podría arrastrar al país a una crisis similar a la vivida en los países occidentales.

La inquietud va a seguir en el mercado mientras no veamos claros signos de recuperación de su economía. El hecho que el Banco Central de China haya tenido que dar explicaciones puede servir para calmar en el corto plazo pero no traerá la certidumbre ni la seguridad.

Todo ello se conoce en el mismo momento que la Reserva Federal de EE UU ha decidido comunicar a los mercados que tiene la intención de recortar sus compras de bonos para estimular la economía. Por ello, algunos miembros de la Fed han tenido que salir al paso y corregir las palabras de Bernanke. Pero una vez tomada la decisión se llevará a cabo tarde o temprano.

POR LA SENDA DEL CRECIMIENTO

El Banco Central norteamericano no seguirá en el futuro tirando de la locomotora del crecimiento o mejor dicho actuando de bombero de los incendios mundiales. Y no lo hará por la sencilla razón que su economía, a pesar de los últimos datos de PIB publicados, está ya encarrilada en una senda de crecimiento y de creación de empleo, que con un exceso de estímulos monetarios podrían hacer que la economía se recaliente en el futuro.

Nos queda por tanto la otra variable de la ecuación que es el BCE. Nuestros banqueros centrales se han atrevido últimamente a declarar que están dispuestos a actuar cuando la situación lo requiera.

LAXOS TIPOS

Sin especificar ni cómo ni dónde, y al mismo tiempo aseguraban que mantendrán durante un periodo largo de tiempo las políticas monetarias acomodaticias.

Esperemos que sea cierto y que con el beneplácito alemán puedan adoptar medidas de estímulos encaminadas a desbloquear el circuito crediticio europeo. En Europa, hemos claramente perdido el paso de los ciclos económicos y por culpa de políticas monetarias no adecuadas y de falta de decisión política nos encontramos en un estancamiento desde donde todavía no se ven salidas.

Si el BCE actuara de la manera que pregona pero no ejecuta, la cosa iría mejor. Y para los inversores del mercado financiero supondría una clara señal de cambio de tendencia en diversos activos, especialmente en el de la divisa. La cotización del euro contra el dólar debería, por fin, caer a niveles más acordes con la realidad económica.

Miguel Ángel Rodríguez
Analista
Las divergencias de los bancos centrales | Investing.com


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

Encontré la cita de Buffet donde explica que parte de las acciones de coca cola no las compro de forma directa a precios de mercado (Buffetlogia pag 18-19)

"Durante los primeros años de matrimonio Buffet celebraba el día de navidad entregando a cada uno de sus hijos y cónyuges un sobre con 10000 dolares....posteriormente decidió que teníamos que tener un mayor interés por los negocios de la familia así que sustituyo esos 10000 dolares por acciones por el mismo valor de alguna empresa que hubiese adquirido recientemente....Alguna de las empresas que encontré en mi calcetín de navidad....America trust for coca cola(un trust que ya no existe y que poseía acciones de coca cola)"


----------



## Janus (7 Jul 2013)

Entrevista a Larry Williams

Larry Williams
50 años de experiencia en el Trading


Larry Williams es uno de los traders más conocidos y exitosos del mundo cuya carrera profesional en los mercados ya ha superado los 50 años. En el año 1987 Williams ganó el mundial del trading de futuros de la compañía Robbins Trading convirtiendo un capital inicial de 10.000 dólares en 1,1 millones durante los 12 meses del concurso. Larry Williams ha desarrollado diferentes indicadores como el Williams %R o el Ultimate Oscillator. Es autor de 11 libros que han sido traducidos a 12 idiomas. Grandes traders como Tom DeMark y Andrea Unger atendieron sus seminarios.

Antes de alcanzar sus grandes éxitos como trader Williams ha sido políticamente activo y presentó dos veces su candidatura para el puesto de senador del estado de Montana. Además ha completado 76 (¡!) maratones en su vida comprobando así su nivel de resistencia. Ahora Larry Williams reside en los U.S. Virgin Islands. Marko Graenitz le ha entrevistado por teléfono sobre su trading y su vida.


TRADERS’: Nos alegramos poder realizar esta entrevista con Usted. ¿Dónde está Usted ahora y cómo se encuentra?
Williams: Gracias, yo también me alegro. Vivo en las Islas Vírgenes donde tengo una casa en la playa y alrededor viven y trabajan muchos amigos del negocio del trading. Es como una pequeña familia. Puedo reconocer honestamente que estoy viviendo mis sueños.

TRADERS’: ¿Qué es lo que ha cambiado durante los últimos años?
Williams: El trading es una cosa fabulosa. No lo digo solamente económicamente – el trading es mi vida. Evidentemente es una gran ayuda tener éxito y no tener que preocuparse por el dinero. Esto es lo mismo como en otras profesiones. Y con “trading es mi vida” también me refiero a las posibilidades que me da el Internet para poder concentrarme mejor en la formación de jóvenes traders sin tener que estar viajando constantemente. Sabe, los traders jóvenes normalmente son demasiado agresivos y se creen todo lo que escuchan. Por este motivo una buena formación es fundamental, aunque la mayoría de traders tendrán que vivir sus propias experiencias.

TRADERS’: ¿Usted tuvo que pasar por estas malas experiencias o ha tenido éxito desde el principio?
Williams: Evidentemente yo también cometí una gran cantidad de errores y perdí mucho dinero. Realmente errores horribles. Yo no era diferente que la mayoría de principiantes. Pero existe una manera maravillosa de sacarle provecho a estos errores: Aprender de ellos. Allí está la clave – seguir aprendiendo y mejorando.

TRADERS’: Usted también vivió el cambio del mercado de corros al trading electrónico. ¿Fue muy difícil para Usted?
Williams: Sin duda no fue fácil. Cualquiera que cambió el parqué para la pantalla le confirmaría esto. Necesitamos un proceso de adaptación. Algunas estrategias dejaron de funcionar bien, pero se abrieron otros nuevos caminos. Yo necesité aproximadamente seis años para completar la transición y adaptarme con éxito al ordenador.

TRADERS’: ¿Qué cambios produjo todo esto al trading y al entorno del trading? Y sobre todo, ¿le gusta más ahora el trading electrónico a pesar de sus dificultades al inicio?
Williams: Durante años ejecuté todas las órdenes a través de un broker que era amigo mío, en el parqué se crearon relaciones personales estrechas. El trading electrónico cambió todo esto y yo - como muchos otros – nos la teníamos que arreglar solos. Sin embargo pienso que ahora es mejor. Solamente el trader es el responsable de sus actos y no también su broker. Pero lo que estoy echando de menos son los contactos personales, las conversaciones, es decir todo el ambiente.

TRADERS’: ¿Sobre qué mercados está operando ahora?
Williams: Me sigo centrando en los futuros de las materias primas. Naturalmente, mis técnicas también funcionan en otros mercados. Además ahora me estoy dedicando a la negociación con acciones en la función de gestor de un fondo. Es una tarea muy interesante y cerca de aquí viven y trabajan algunos amigos que gestionan miles de millones en fondos.

TRADERS’: ¿Y qué ocurre con los mercados de divisas?
Williams: En el Forex trading las comisiones son muy elevadas y el mercado es muy opaco. Aunque suene raro, pienso que me va mejor con futuros donde los costes de un “round turn” (compra y venta) no llegan a los cinco dólares. Esto es inmejorable. En Forex pago al menos un pipo, dependiendo de la pareja de divisas, es decir dos pipos por round turn. A esto se añade la problemática que todo se negocia en los mercados no organizados (OTC), y nadie puede decir con certeza donde los precios realmente están situados. Esto significa que hay órdenes que no se ejecutan y tampoco sabes si las cosas se hacen debidamente. De todos modos me siento sencillamente incómodo con esto. 

TRADERS’: ¿Porqué muchos traders consideran particularmente el mercado forex apropiado para su trading?
Williams: Bueno, forex hace los mayores apalancamientos posibles, 1:100 y más. Naturalmente, esto atrae a muchos traders privados y puede ser una oportunidad si uno dispone de poco capital inicial. Pero cada operador en el mercado de divisas tiene que ser claramente consciente de los riesgos asociados con un apalancamiento muy elevado. Operando sobre margen es peligroso, sobre todo ya que el trading en si es un negocio peligroso.

TRADERS’: ¿Nos revela su filosofía básica en el trading?
Williams: Personalmente no me veo como un trader técnico sino como un trader “condicional”. Esto significa que mis set-ups se orientan en ciertas normas de derivación (if-then). Por ejemplo, cuando mi análisis macro indica que el mercado iniciará otro movimiento alcista con un alto porcentaje de probabilidad, entonces elijo mis set-ups, la gestión de las posiciones y mis criterios técnicos respectivamente y los adapto a este escenario. Por lo tanto empiezo con el panorama general y transfiero mis análisis a plazos más cortos donde mi trading tendrá lugar. De esta manera siempre consigo trabajar con más o menos las mismas herramientas y adaptar los ajustes según cada fase de mercado. Un determinado valor de un indicador puede tener totalmente otro significado en un mercado alcista que en un mercado bajista. Con lo cual, el contexto donde un trader evalúa los indicadores vigentes siempre es decisivo.

TRADERS’: ¿Es posible cuantificar esto y utilizarlo como modelo automático de trading?
Williams: No creo que las matemáticas sean la respuesta a todo. Seguramente es posible operar con éxito de manera cuantitativa, varios fondos de cobertura (hedge funds) lo pudieron demostrar. Para mí, sin embargo, no es una solución porque los mercados sencillamente están demasiado influenciados por efectos aleatorios, a los cuales una persona humana con su respectiva experiencia puede reaccionar mejor. Las matemáticas son una ciencia pura, exacta y esto es exactamente lo que no se puede aplicar a los mercados. Mira, por ejemplo, Steve Cohen, el fundador de SAC Capital. No dispone de sistemas concretos pero es uno de los hedge fund managers con mayor éxito de todos ellos, con activos de ocho o nueve mil millones de dólares. Él contempla el trading igual que yo como una forma de arte que requiere cierto input por parte del artista (es decir del trader) y que tiene que corresponder con su personalidad. 

TRADERS’: ¿Qué instrumentos analíticos prefiere Usted?
Williams: Ante todo los datos de Commitment of Traders (CoT) en cuanto al trading de futuros de materias primas. Los datos son uno de mis factores “macro”. Creo que lo que hay que entender bien aquí es sobre todo el grupo de los comerciales decisivos – y la mayoría de los traders no lo entiende bien. Mal interpretan los datos o se fijan demasiado en lo que hace el grupo de los especuladores. Hay que entender una cosa: Los comerciales son el motor en el mercado de materias primas, pero su objetivo prioritario no es maximizar las ganancias sino protegerse de futuros cambios de precio de la mercancía. Esta protección la llevan a cabo mediante operaciones de cobertura. Podríamos conversar varias horas sobre este tema pero iría demasiado lejos.
Además, los datos de CoT son al final meramente uno de los factores de mi análisis. También presto atención a la relación entre acciones y bonos, que desempeña un papel significativo. Siempre ha habido interacciones aquí y siempre las habrá. Cada movimiento fuerte de los bonos en el plazo corto afectará a las acciones. Por ejemplo, en cuanto al trading de bonos funcionan muy bien los niveles de soporte y resistencia y se puede usar este análisis para operaciones oportunas con acciones. La Imágen 1 demuestra algunos ejemplos de esto.

TRADERS’: ¿Usted también utiliza análisis de volúmenes de negociación?
Williams: Una vez estudié el indicador On Balance Volume (OBV) durante un año buscando resultados recurrentes – sin obtener un resultado claro. No obstante utilizo este indicador de vez en cuando como un soporte cuando creo que podrá aportar un valor añadido a la correspondiente situación. Mucho más interesante es, sin embargo, la idea de acumulación y distribución. William O’Neil dio popularidad a este enfoque. Hoy utilizo mucho mi propio indicador llamado “Williams Insider Accumulation” (véase Imagen 2) que está disponible por ejemplo en la TradeStation. Este indicador utiliza acumulación y distribución meramente bajo el aspecto de las operaciones de los institucionales y busca divergencias con la evolución de la cotización. El hecho de que las instituciones son la fuerza impulsora de los mercados, hace que este análisis sea tan instructivo. El indicador se puede utilizar para acciones y materia prima, personalmente lo utilizo en el gráfico diario.

TRADERS’: ¿Cómo valora Usted las estrategias de seguimiento de tendencias en comparación con las estrategias anticíclicas? 
Williams: Evidentemente la tendencia es la base para la mayoría de ganancias. Hay que entender que una tendencia intacta es una función del tiempo. Por lo cual, el tiempo es el aliado para los traders que son seguidores de tendencias.

TRADERS’: ¿A qué apuesta en caso de posiciones en acciones a más bien largo plazo?
Williams: Busco acciones de calidad, pero no a nivel mundial, solamente en el Dow Jones. A tal fin analizo diferentes datos claves como el P/S ratio (relación precio-ventas) y otros datos que se combinan mediante una fórmula de ponderación hasta obtener un valor específico. Este es el análisis macroeconómico. Entonces compraré las acciones una vez que el análisis técnico me de luz verde.

TRADERS’: ¿Entonces no busca posiciones a largo plazo en acciones fuera de los EE.UU.?
Williams: exactamente, me concentro en los valores grandes de EE.UU. La razón es que solamente compro lo que conozco y entiendo. Y esto no incluye posiciones en acciones griegas o que en este momento sea lo más popular.

TRADERS’: ¿Estaría de acuerdo que la relación entre riesgo y recompensa (RRR del inglés risk/reward ratio) es el concepto más importante para un trading exitoso?
Williams: No cabe duda que el RRR es tremendamente importante. Para alcanzar grandes beneficios que correr menos riesgo y capturar el máximo movimiento posible. Sin embargo, es difícil destacar un solo referente de forma aislada como “el más importante”. Veo una cantidad de datos que no deben descuidarse: la escala de pérdidas temporales en la cuenta, el importe perdido de la mayor posición perdedora, como el ratio de eficiencia. Por esta razón existen informes que incluyen todos estos datos para hacer recálculos profesionales y análisis de las estrategias. Cuando recortamos todo a un solo criterio nos descuidamos de algo sin lugar a dudas. Traders deberían ser conscientes de no simplificar las cosas de esta manera.

TRADERS’: Larry Connors mencionó recientemente en una entrevista que utilizar Stops empeoraría el rendimiento de estrategias sistemáticas en el trading. ¿Cuál es su punto de vista sobre los stops en el trading discrecional?
Williams: Yo utilizo “stops duros”, es decir la orden del stop está colocada en el mercado y se ejecutará en el momento que la cotización alcance el nivel del stop. Emocionalmente es mucho mejor salir inmediatamente y estar fuera del trade. Por supuesto, el stop no debería estar demasiado cerca de los niveles actuales del mercado para evitar que los stops se activen innecesariamente causando pérdidas demasiado frecuentes. Larry Connors analiza todo esto en otro contexto. Es posible que un stop no sirva para estrategias mecánicas, pero en el trading discrecional hay que soportar esto emocionalmente. Y allí exactamente está el problema: Aunque al final el resultado fuera satisfactorio en términos financieros, las pérdidas temporales serían emocionalmente devastadoras. Lo que parece atractivo en una simulación es todo menos atractivo si lo tienes que vivir en persona y tienes que operar en tiempo real con todas las emociones involucradas. Durante una fase de pérdidas no verás el final feliz sino empezarás a dudar de ti mismo y te preguntarás como podrás salir de todo este lío. Al fin y al cabo, también es posible que tu cuenta jamás se recupere de dos o tres pérdidas grandes, o en el peor de los casos caiga directamente a cero. Con stops evito en primer lugar que estos problemas surjan, y en segundo lugar creo que traders discrecionales pueden alcanzar mayores rendimientos con stops que sin ellos.

TRADERS’: ¿Usted también utiliza Trailing Stops?
Williams: Sí, también utilizo trailing stops. Nuevamente, el resultado probablemente sea diferente para una simulación de una estrategia del trading, pero para mi los trailing stops son una ventaja. He desarrollado una formula propia que se basa en los movimientos de los precios y que me indica el nivel ideal para el stop retardado. Adicionalmente utilizo objetivos para los beneficios (“profit targets”). El trading es un negocio que te obliga a recoger los beneficios en algún momento, y no solo seguir esperando que los beneficios contables crezcan. En el momento que se desencadene una de las dos señales – trailing stop o profit target – salgo del trade, y siempre lo hago con la posición entera. Nunca realizo salidas parciales.

TRADERS’: ¿Alguna vez ha operado sin stops?
Williams: Por supuesto, esto fue uno de mis clásicos errores de principiante que había mencionado arriba. Me acuerdo bien de un trade que no quería cerrar porque estaba tan convencido que tenía razón. Incluso seguí comprando acciones cuando ya estaba perdiendo. Te puedes imaginar como terminó todo. Puedo asegurarte que te resultará más fácil cumplir con las reglas básicas del los mercados una vez que tu mismo las hayas infringido y sufrido graves perdidas como consecuencia.

TRADERS’: ¿Entonces es Usted escéptico respecto a las estrategias automatizadas del trading?
Williams: No necesariamente. Yo mismo estoy utilizando algunas estrategias mecánicas en el trading que funcionan de manera automática. Pero sigo interpretando el término “trading” de tal manera que uno mismo ejecuta las órdenes. Porque básicamente deberías operar con lo que entiendes y que funciona personalmente para ti. Y deberías seguir estos enfoques consecuentemente. Después de todo no existe esta estrategia “única y absoluta”. Y por este motivo los mercados no son previsibles en última instancia. Nada es más continuo que los cambios. Por eso aún sigue siendo emocionante formar parte de los mercados después de 50 años!

TRADERS’: Nos alegramos de que Usted siga disfrutando del Trading. ¿Qué les aconsejaría a los principiantes, en qué deberían centrarse?
Williams: Bueno, muchos traders con experiencia consideran que la selección de salida de una posición es el factor determinante para el éxito. Yo, sin embargo, creo que la toma de una posición es aún más importante ya que éste es el inicio de toda la posición en riesgo. Una vez que hayas abierto un trade, puede ser muy complicado cerrarlo fácilmente – sobre todo si la posición es muy grande, o si el trader se ha “casado” con la posición emocionalmente porque lleva ya un tiempo invertido en ella.
Por este motivo es tan importante tener escenarios de salida escrupulosamente definidos antes de tomar una posición – para ambos casos, éxito o fracaso. Es un poco como en la vida real, siempre cuando te metes en algo te conviene saber de antemano como salir de la situación, sobre todo si las cosas están saliendo mal - por ejemplo cuando te compras un coche o una casa o también en un matrimonio. Personalmente pienso que las personas suelen esperar siempre lo mejor y no gastan muchos pensamientos sobre posibles escenarios de salida. Y particularmente en el trading definitivamente no tendrás éxito con una actitud tan suelta.

TRADERS’: Hace unos años Usted fundó la Larry Williams University. ¿Cuál fue el motivo y cómo le va?
Williams: Como te había dicho antes, el Internet nos ofrece oportunidades fantásticas para impartir conocimientos. Tengo que reconocer que este proyecto fue idea de mi mujer. Quise viajar menos para seminarios etc. con lo cual una plataforma en Internet parecía una buena idea. Una vez al mes imparto un seminario online donde transmito mis conocimientos. Sigo atendiendo a algunos eventos grandes como la TRADERS’ Expo, por ejemplo las de Nueva York, Tokio y Singapur. 

TRADERS’: ¿Usted sigue aprendiendo después de 50 años?
Williams: Definitivamente. O aprendo algo nuevo, o refresco mis conocimientos adquiridos previamente. Trading es dinámico. Una vez que dejas de aprender, equivaldría a estancamiento. Y estancamiento en última estancia significa retroceso o deterioro.

TRADERS’: ¿Nos revela que cosas nuevas está aprendiendo o de quien?
Williams: Por supuesto. Mi amigo Ralph Vince tiene grandes ideas del Risk- and Money Management. Continuamente aprendo nuevos detalles de él y de vez en cuando los debatimos para que pueda profundizar mis conocimientos. También, Scott Ramsey, uno de los “Market Wizards”, tiene grandes ideas que me inspiran. Además, ahora me concentro más en trades orientados a un plazo más largo, y en este ámbito hay mucho que aprender. Como trader sencillamente nunca debes dejar de desarrollar habilidades.

TRADERS’: Usted ha alcanzado tanto en su vida, de lo cual otros solamente pueden soñar. ¿Qué es lo más importante para Usted, todavía tiene metas?
Williams: Acepto todo tal como es. No hay que complicarse la vida. Lo más importante para mi son los maravillosos amigos que he podido conocer a lo largo de mi vida, y los vínculos personales que se han creado de ellos. Por supuesto, tener éxito en el trading ayuda, diciendo lo contrario sería una mentira. Siendo honesto, sin embargo, no es lo más importante y esto es algo que todos los traders siempre tendrían que tener en cuenta.

TRADERS’: Su hija ganó en el año 1997 el mundial de Robbins Trading, igual que Usted. ¿Ella perdió el interés en el trading más adelante?
Williams: Creo que ella gana más dinero como actriz que la mayoría de los traders gana en el trading. E independientemente es lo que ella quiere hacer. Ninguna cantidad de dinero puede sustituir esto.


La entrevista fue realizada por Marko Graenitz.


----------



## egarenc (7 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Entrevista a Larry Williams
> 
> TRADERS’: Su hija ganó en el año 1997 el mundial de Robbins Trading, igual que Usted. ¿Ella perdió el interés en el trading más adelante?
> Williams: Creo que ella gana más dinero como actriz que la mayoría de los traders gana en el trading. E independientemente es lo que ella quiere hacer. Ninguna cantidad de dinero puede sustituir esto.
> ...



buena trader y guapa.....no la conozco como actriz, si encima es buena...


----------



## patilltoes (7 Jul 2013)

Saludos señores. Despues de mucho tiempo vuelvo a saludar por aqui.

Estoy mirando compañias (muy) pequeñas de España y he visto unas cuantas que podrian ser interesantes y vengo buscando mas informacion. Ordenadas de mas pequeñas a "grandes":

*Lingotes especiales:* Su actividad creo que esta clara solo con el nombre. Es una microcap (20M). Parece que no tiene grandes deudas y que su FCF es positivo de siempre. Me parece interesante pero estoy a ciegas. Como esta frase la podia decir en casi todas no la pondra mas.

*Clinica Baviera:* La de correccion de miopia y otras cosas en estetica. Capitaliza por 90M y aparte de una familia fundadora los March andan detras de ella por medio de CF Alba. Balance saneado, etc. Interesante.

*PRIM:* Esta sobre unos 100M, se dedica al sector de la ortopedia. En algunos cribajes me ha salido como interesante. No se mucho mas de ella.

*Iberpapel:* Una smallcap (100M) clasica del continuo. No deja de ser curioso que España tenga varias papeleras interesantes. No las he estudiado en detalle. Un señor de Rankia llamado Kcire la tiene en cartera (Small is more) e hizo analisis interesante, creo.

*Baron de Ley:* Bodegas de la Rioja orientadas al sector alto. Cotiza sobre los 200M. En Rankia tiene muchos fans y Bestinver estaba por ahi. Segun parece de lo que tengo leido ya ha alcanzado los objetivos de cotizacion por arriba. Pero aqui lo traigo.

*Cie Automotive:* 600M. Piezas y demas servicios para automocion. Aparte esta en el negocio de biocombustibles. Parece que lleva unos cuantos años haciendo las cosas bien y creciendo. Aqui dejo un enlace de Rankia: Análisis CIE AUTOMOTIVE: Buenos múltiplos de cotización en un grupo con amplías miras.

*Vidrala:* Vale unos 600M. Un clasico de las smallcaps españolas. Se dedica a la produccion de cascos de vidrio. Creo que esta o estuvo en Bestinver, pero no lo he comprobado.

*Duro Felguera:* La empresa mas grande (700M). Sector de ingenieria, proyectos llave en mano. Muy conocida en algunos sitios: no deuda, contratos a la vista, yield alto, gestion consistente. En contra su dependencia a paises raros. En muchos aspectos una de las mejores empresas de España, aunque ahora mismo esta metida en berenjenales con una OPA/noseque que no entiendo en profundidad.
-----

Dicho esto. ¿Alguien sabe mas sobre estas empresas u otras parecidas?


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> buena trader y guapa.....no la conozco como actriz, si encima es buena...



Vaya ojos....que lleva de colgante?Parece un colmillo de tigre,puma,león o vete tu a saber


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Jul 2013)

Muy buena la entrevista. Había leído fragmentos alguna vez pero se agradece encontrar el texto completo. 8:


----------



## Janus (7 Jul 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> Saludos señores. Despues de mucho tiempo vuelvo a saludar por aqui.
> 
> Estoy mirando compañias (muy) pequeñas de España y he visto unas cuantas que podrian ser interesantes y vengo buscando mas informacion. Ordenadas de mas pequeñas a "grandes":
> 
> ...




No digo más que alguna de esas empresas tiene la corrupción en sus venas, top management.


----------



## patilltoes (7 Jul 2013)

Estirate mas, hombre, que estoy aqui a ver si me pongo a hacer numeros y ese es el tipo de informacion que no aparece en las cifras y cosas oficiales.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> Estirate mas, hombre, que estoy aqui a ver si me pongo a hacer numeros y ese es el tipo de informacion que no aparece en las cifras y cosas oficiales.



Tecnología y energía...creo que por ahí van los tiros, a mi ya me aviso hace meses..Las empresas que has mencionado del continuo algunas de ellas son como poco para seguirlas aunque te has dejado alguna en el tintero


----------



## patilltoes (7 Jul 2013)

Por decir yo cosas. Donde he oido algo asi es en BdL, que tiene un jefe que hace lo que le peta y se dedica a amortizar capital como si no hubiese un mañana. Del resto no se nada. No es que no me conste, es que quitando MDF, no se gran cosa sobre ellas.

---------- Post added 07-jul-2013 at 20:31 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Tecnología y energía...creo que por ahí van los tiros, a mi ya me aviso hace meses



¿Cie y Duro?


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> Por decir yo cosas. Donde he oido algo asi es en BdL, que tiene un jefe que hace lo que le peta y se dedica a amortizar capital como si no hubiese un mañana. Del resto no se nada. No es que no me conste, es que quitando MDF, no se gran cosa sobre ellas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-jul-2013 at 20:31 ----------
> 
> ...



El hablaba de Duro,no se yo contablemente veia números muy buenos dentro que es un negocio inestable donde se trabaja bajo pedido pero no nos olvidemos que cuentan con una caja neta bastante importante.La cotización desde entonces no ha acompañado, puede que se descuente algo que en sus cuentas no aparece.


----------



## patilltoes (7 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tecnología y energía...creo que por ahí van los tiros, a mi ya me aviso hace meses..Las empresas que has mencionado del continuo algunas de ellas son como poco para seguirlas aunque te has dejado alguna en el tintero



Tambien suele hablarse de Prosegur (que no la veo smallcap a estas alturas), las otras dos papeleras (Unipapel y como_se_llame [Adveo?]) Ebro Foods y alguna mas como Elecnor.

Ebro ya la tengo mirada y me parece interesante sin mas. A ver si se escoña el mercado otra vez a 7000 o menos y entro. Prosegur la mire en su momento y me parecio interesante tambien.

Del MAB se habla mucho de Gowex, la empresa del Wifi, pero no la sigo.


----------



## Janus (7 Jul 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> Por decir yo cosas. Donde he oido algo asi es en BdL, que tiene un jefe que hace lo que le peta y se dedica a amortizar capital como si no hubiese un mañana. Del resto no se nada. No es que no me conste, es que quitando MDF, no se gran cosa sobre ellas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-jul-2013 at 20:31 ----------
> 
> ...



Nunca te fíes de donde piensas que sabes más ::

---------- Post added 07-jul-2013 at 20:37 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> El hablaba de Duro,no se yo contablemente veia números muy buenos dentro que es un negocio inestable donde se trabaja bajo pedido pero no nos olvidemos que cuentan con una caja neta bastante importante.La cotización desde entonces no ha acompañado, puede que se descuente algo que en sus cuentas no aparece.



Más que de agujeros, es un tema de honestidad a la hora de hacer negocios. Cómo se consiguen éstos ..... En el mundo se puede triunfar siendo un deshonesto pero como en muchas cosas, la ética debe guiar las inversiones porque sino nos vamos a cargar el planeta.


----------



## patilltoes (7 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El hablaba de Duro,no se yo contablemente veia números muy buenos dentro que es un negocio inestable donde se trabaja bajo pedido pero no nos olvidemos que cuentan con una caja neta bastante importante.La cotización desde entonces no ha acompañado, puede que se descuente algo que en sus cuentas no aparece.



Ok. Lo que yo veo de Duro es interesante, buenos numeros todos. Otra cosa es que sean mentira (que cabe la posibilidad) o que Venezuela u otro pais de estos haga tururu, que hay un malus metido en el precio creo yo.

---------- Post added 07-jul-2013 at 20:39 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Nunca te fíes de donde piensas que sabes más ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-jul-2013 at 20:37 ----------
> 
> ...



Dado el negocio ya me suponia que andaban en cosas "raras". Si me dices que ya llegan al nivel de "deshonestos" es otro tema.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

De las que has mencionado Cie y Vidrala son mis favoritas y en duro hace tiempo que me había fijado por su roce y caja neta.También puedes añadir Miquel y costas, hacen papel de fumar entre otras cosas...A iberpapel hace tiempo que no sigo, esta noche o mañana les echo una ojeada


----------



## Janus (7 Jul 2013)

Duro Felguera lo que ha conseguido es doblar el beneficio con unos ingresos que más o menos vienen congelados desde hace años. Ojo que esto de la eficiencia dura lo que dura y no daría un duro porque Duro lo pueda sostener. En el mundo industrial, el margen de los contratos es muy volátil y se pueden tener buenos años por disponer de ventas de alto margen y después vienen contratos más complicados o que se desvían y se llevan por delante todas las expectativas. No cotiza especialmente barata.

Otro tema es cómo las empresas industriales hacen una declaración del avance de producción. Es muy volátil y hay se suelen hacer muchos trucos. Lo más importante es el flujo de caja.


----------



## patilltoes (7 Jul 2013)

Por cierto, he sacado algunos nombres de empresas de aqui:

CLASIFICACIÓN DE LAS COMPAÑÍAS DEL MERCADO CONTINUO POR SUS FLUJOS DE EFECTIVO.

Me he puesto a mirar algunas que estaban en categorias curiosas y no me sonaban mucho.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Duro Felguera lo que ha conseguido es doblar el beneficio con unos ingresos que más o menos vienen congelados desde hace años. Ojo que esto de la eficiencia dura lo que dura y no daría un duro porque Duro lo pueda sowqqpipqwqaslltener. En el mundo industrial, el margen de los contratos es muy volátil y se pueden tener buenos años por disponer de ventas de alto margen y qdespués vienen contratos más complicados o que se desvían y se llevan por delante todas las expectativas. No cotiza especialmente barata
> 
> Otro tema es cómo las empresas industriales hacen una declaración del avance de producción. Es muy volátil y hay se suelen hacer muchos trucos. Lo más importante es el flujo de caja.



Ahi le has dado,de hecho yo antes solo miraba la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias y el balance y ahora tb me centro en como funciona el flujo de caja operativo y que jace la rmpresa con ese efectivo...Por ejemplo una empresa puede dar petdidas y a la vez meter en caja 200 mill como gamesa o 400 como acerinox ...He tenido en cuanta el incremento de margenes de Duro, aun asi no te olvides de la caja que tienen


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Jul 2013)

Janus ¿cómo ves a nvx?

todavía se puede entrar a pesar del peponeo


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (7 Jul 2013)

Pues yo estoy esperando el crash en Julio 2013. Voy con algún warrant put de estos que vuelan si hay crash y algo de bitcoin.

Veremos que pasa


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

Janus...325 mill de caja neta con una capitalización de 770 mill


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/MDF/financials


EV/EBITDA de 3,5


Ahora que los gestores sean malos pues eso ya es algo que se me escapa


----------



## Janus (7 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus ¿cómo ves a nvx?
> 
> todavía se puede entrar a pesar del peponeo



Pepona, el volumen guía la subida.

---------- Post added 07-jul-2013 at 21:58 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Janus...325 mill de caja neta con una capitalización de 770 mill
> 
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/MDF/financials
> ...



Piensa por qué siendo un chollo no sube en bolsa. El dinero de los grandes es inteligente y ahí no está.

Para ganar dinero, uno siempre tiene acciones que se mueven por lo que los ojos ven .... como Gamesa, FCC, AMD, carboneras, solares ..... Es un tema de coste de oportunidad importante el tener el dinero en Duro Felguera.

¿por qué no sueltan ese dinero vía dividendo?. Ah torete, por algo será.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pepona, el volumen guía la subida.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-jul-2013 at 21:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues eso es lo que no he parado de preguntarme, en otros valores tengo claro porque caen pero en este no lo se, ahí algo mas que a simple vista no se ve.Puede que tengas razón y el mercado este descontando a su ceo


----------



## Janus (7 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues eso es lo que no he parado de preguntarme, en otros valores tengo claro porque caen pero en este no lo se, ahí algo mas que a simple vista no se ve.Puede que tengas razón y el mercado este descontando a su ceo



Yo no digo nada de su CEO, no me metáis en problemas.

Simplemente puede ser un tema de coste de oportunidad porque los fondos pueden obtener más rendimiento a su dinero en otros activos.


----------



## bertok (7 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no digo nada de su CEO, no me metáis en problemas.
> 
> Simplemente puede ser un tema de coste de oportunidad porque los fondos pueden obtener más rendimiento a su dinero en otros activos.



Te metes tú sólo bocachancla. Se lo dices por privi y ya está.

Te debes pensar que estamos 4 colegas en el jilo :ouch::ouch::ouch:

---------- Post added 07-jul-2013 at 21:19 ----------

Puto caviar 8:

[YOUTUBE]mrQKUZ-9Bk8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (7 Jul 2013)

Ya llego Papá Pitufo leyendo post en orden inverso.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Jul 2013)

MARC FABER NEWS BLOG


----------



## ponzi (8 Jul 2013)

Sobre iberpapel...
Smallcap y bien pequeñita

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/IBG/financials

No tiene deuda y cuenta con 24 mill de caja neta, el ultimo año gano 17 mill y capitaliza por 150 mill, todo lo hacen francamente bien, solo tienen una pega y es que estan incrementando el capex, habría que informarse bien porque puede que hayan han ampliado las instalaciones o el negocio fuera.


----------



## alimon (8 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no digo nada de su CEO, no me metáis en problemas.
> 
> Simplemente puede ser un tema de coste de oportunidad porque los fondos pueden obtener más rendimiento a su dinero en otros activos.



Saber que el CEO de Duro, y en general, todo su consejo de administración, son una panda de inútiles, castuzos, y aprovechaos, tampoco es que sea ningun secreto.

Es una pena, porque la empresa en si misma creo que es muy buena, de las mejores,sino la mejor del continuo, aun a pesar de eso, que evidentemente está ya descontado.

Y aun asi,algunos tenemos algo de pasta metida, esperando que se pulan toda esa chusma.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

*[Abengoa B]*






Buenos días y tal, de vuelta al jorno jranaíno....:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

mientras el personal se hiba a trotar en tanga por la playa , MV hacia los deberes y ve los 10200 para el vencimiento del 20 de diciembre :bla:

MV a estas alturas controla totalmente el ibex , ahora toca hacer vender al gacelerio para luego subirlo a los cielos :fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (8 Jul 2013)

Jato malo, eche todo el cafe sobre la pantalla. 10200? Voy a recorrer todas cajas, bancos y pedir hasta el aguinaldo a mi abuela, para ponerme corto con todo lo gordo.


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2013)

Si que ha empezado fuerte el volumen en sacyr...

BUenos días y tal

COmo no podía ser de otra manera vendí en mínimos el viernes san y hoy la suben....cabrones!!


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Jato malo, eche todo el cafe sobre la pantalla. 10200? Voy a recorrer todas cajas, bancos y pedir hasta el aguinaldo a mi abuela, para ponerme corto con todo lo gordo.



pero antes de ver los 10200 tendremos un buen susto :abajo: :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> mientras el personal se hiba a trotar en tanga por la playa , MV hacia los deberes y ve los 10200 para el vencimiento del 20 de diciembre :bla:
> 
> MV a estas alturas controla totalmente el ibex , ahora toca hacer vender al gacelerio para luego subirlo a los cielos :fiufiu:



Vete a tomar por culo cacho de mierda. Cuanto te unta calopez para que vomites tanto?

Capullo.

PD: fuerte empieza hoy el tema. Lastima que a la tarde me pilla liadisimo, va a estar interesante. China se la ha pegado esta noche.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> *Si que ha empezado fuerte el volumen en sacyr...
> *
> BUenos días y tal
> 
> COmo no podía ser de otra manera vendí en mínimos el viernes san y hoy la suben....cabrones!!




Y a punto estuviste de venderlas. Con derechos y tal, ya las tienes casi en 2.60.

Tenía preparado para ti un gif de un perro lanzándose desde un rascacielos...

---------- Post added 08-jul-2013 at 09:31 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> V*ete a tomar por culo cacho de mierda. Cuanto te unta calopez para que vomites tanto?
> 
> Capullo.*
> 
> PD: fuerte empieza hoy el tema. Lastima que a la tarde me pilla liadisimo, va a estar interesante. China se la ha pegado esta noche.


----------



## patilltoes (8 Jul 2013)

Pero Sacyr, el negocio, ¿ha resucitado de entre los zombis? ¿o es todo euforia colectiva?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Jul 2013)

Guanos dias y la segunda ya tal.

La caida de Eon es debida a la previsible subida de los tipos de interes o que le pasa? y lo mismo para ibertrola ienso:

Es que está cayendo mucho, no?


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y a punto estuviste de venderlas. Con derechos y tal, ya las tienes casi en 2.60.
> 
> Tenía preparado para ti un gif de un perro lanzándose desde un rascacielos...




No, no...deje....ese para otro forista cuando gamesa alcance los 5 euros en unas semanas....

Ya voy perdiendo el vértigo a ir ganando cifras con tres ceros en operaciones de días/semanas....

Ahora se aguantan con stop dinámico imaginario...

Tanto volumen entra en Sacyr en la primera media hora?? Es que normalmente suele haber 1 millón de títulos por hora...como media diaria....

Y hoy en 30 minutos han pasado de 1 millón de títulos....esperemos sea para bien:cook:


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Y ya no es solo el puto gato de los cojones, sino todos los gilipollas que le jalean. Tremendo en lo que ha degenerado este foro. Que se vayan todos a tomar por el culo.



inversobres dijo:


> Vete a tomar por culo cacho de mierda. Cuanto te unta calopez para que vomites tanto?
> 
> Capullo.
> 
> PD: fuerte empieza hoy el tema. Lastima que a la tarde me pilla liadisimo, va a estar interesante. China se la ha pegado esta noche.


----------



## pollastre (8 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> ¿Intentando hacer tu sistema de saldo y nivel? Buena suerte.
> Ya te digo sin embargo, que yo todavía no consigo sacarle partido. Estoy por contratar DAX a ver si como dice pollastre las cosas son menos "aleatorias"
> 
> [....]
> ...




Un inciso, Abner, porque quizás en el pasado me haya explicado mal respecto a esa cuestión: no es que el DAX sea menos "aleatorio" que el Ibex, sino que en el DAX opera gente mucho más técnica (mucho más algo trading) que en el Ibex, y desde luego con mucho más volumen.

Si tienes un trading algorítmico sólido, en el DAX las cosas tienen "más sentido". Pero si no estás fuerte en algorítmico, mejor olvidarlo. De hecho, si no consigues dominar los niveles del Ibex (que son de lo más sencillito que se despacha por estos lares) yo no te recomendaría que pusieses ni siquiera una patita en el DAX, porque en un viaje de 30 segundos te pueden destrozar antes de que aciertes a preguntarte "eeey baby qué pasó...." (léase con música de mariachi en la introducción de "Walker: Texas Ranger" :: ).

Es decir, y en resumen, no es el DAX más "fácil" que el Ibex, sino precisamente justo al revés. En el DAX opera toda la fauna algorítmica _and then some_.


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

Y llego el txupinazo. No se han andado en chiquitas. Este mes de todo menos bajista.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jul 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> Pero Sacyr, el negocio, ¿ha resucitado de entre los zombis? ¿o es todo euforia colectiva?




Ni idea. Yo soy como el resto de españoles. Veo una cola y me sumo a ella. Siempre confío en que alguien se haya informado por mí.


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ni idea. Yo soy como el resto de españoles. Veo una cola y me sumo a ella. Siempre confío en que alguien se haya informado por mí.









No por dios!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

Ostras! Regreso estival del sujeto que de Jason Bourne es primo carnal!


:XX:


----------



## ponzi (8 Jul 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> Pero Sacyr, el negocio, ¿ha resucitado de entre los zombis? ¿o es todo euforia colectiva?





Llevan unos años reduciendo deuda, han pasado de tener una deuda a largo plazo de mas de 10000 mill a una de 6000 mill y a conservar una caja cercana a los 700 mill. No nos olvidemos que ahora mismo ya capitalizan por 1100 mill y el negocio ni de lejos esta completamente saneado aunque si que van por el buen camino, creop que aun conservan una participacion en repsol asi que si la venden reduciran aun mas la deuda. Pero mucho ojo que le han metido mas cortos, previsimçblemente las próximas semanas veremos volatilidad en el valor.

SACYR VALLEHERMOSO SA (SYV:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Que te den tila. Por cierto, muy activos los pares XXXCAD, por compras de acciones en frackeadoras canadienses. Llora todo lo que quieras, que el fracking es imparable, aunque los proyectos continentales estan paralizados y se han priorizado los escoceses.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ostras! Regreso estival del sujeto que de Jason Bourne es primo carnal!
> 
> 
> :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2013)

abandonad toda esperanza alcistas :no: vamos a tener mucho movimiento los proximos meses  

asi que atentos :Baile:


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Que te den por el culo, gato apestoso.



muertoviviente dijo:


> abandonad toda esperanza alcistas :no: vamos a tener mucho movimiento los proximos meses
> 
> asi que atentos :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Que te den tila. Por cierto, muy activos los pares XXXCAD, por compras de acciones en frackeadoras canadienses. *Llora todo lo que quieras, que el fracking es imparable*, aunque los proyectos continentales estan paralizados y se han priorizado los escoceses.



Vaya offtopic de mierda.... ni tetas, ni estilosos corriendo por la playa ni ná. Como troll estás perdiendo mucho, ese post vale, como mucho 7cents.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Además, ya sabes que el fracking es un truño, te lo demostré con cifras en aquel hilo. :no:


----------



## tarrito (8 Jul 2013)

estos últimos días no hacía login por las mañanas ... pero hoy voy a hacer una excepción

la ocasión lo merece 

hola k ase, buscando baneo o k ase :X


----------



## ponzi (8 Jul 2013)

Madre mia Ebro ya 2500 mill


Sobre Eon, tiene varios problemas:

1) Tiene un mal negocio y ademas este ha ido a peor

Ha pasado de tener un margen bruto del 24% que ya de por si es un mal margen a uno del 13%

2)sus costes operativos debido a la reestructuración energética con las nucleares en alemania se han disparado





Pero no todo iba a ser negativo y es que tienen unos flujos de caja muy potentes y aunque su capex es demasiado elevado en comparacion con iberdrola estos años ademas de provisionar fuertes cantidades de dinero por el parón nuclear alemán han conseguido reducir deuda




Los intereses que pagan por la financiación son muchísimo menores ahora que en 2009.

Va a ser una inversión muy compleja ,de por ni de lejos son los mejores del sector pero a determinados precios con flujos de caja constantes y si siguen reduciendo deuda terminaran resurgiendo


....

Los flujos de caja de EON


Mirar Debt Repaid




Levan 4 años devolviendo mas dinero del que piden prestados, ese es el valor oculto de eon y que su flujo de caja operativo a pesar de haber caído aun mantiene el tipo, sin embargo fijaros en su capex , casi todo el flujo operativo que generan se lo gastan en seguir manteniendo y ampliando el negocio, supongo que la reconversion energética de la empresa tendrá mucho que ver


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Hace un lustro el fracking era rentable con el barril a 80$. Ahora lo es con el barril a 40$. Dentro de un lustro lo sera a 20$ barril. La tecnologia evoluciona y es escalable, pero eso es imposible de entrar en un cerebro tan minusculo como el tuyo. Prueba por el culo, que parece que es lo que te va.

Para experiecnias pasadas, ya esta la de Dinamarca, que actualmente exporta el 50% de su produccion. Lo de la eolica en Dinamarca es uno de los bulos mas extendidos, todos mirando como idiotas a los molinos de Nyhavn, QUE SOLO GENERAN ENERGIA PARA LOS MUELLES DEL UNHCR Y DE MAERSK. Todo lo demas que se consume en Selandia se produce en Suecia/Finlandia y es de origen nuclear. Luego que si la culpa de la casta, cuando aqui culpables son todos los voceros que hacen eco de cosas de las que no tienen ni puta idea.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya offtopic de mierda.... ni tetas, ni estilosos corriendo por la playa ni ná. Como troll estás perdiendo mucho, ese post vale, como mucho 7cents.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> Además, ya sabes que el fracking es un truño, te lo demostré con cifras en aquel hilo. :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

Acabo de tener un deja vu, totalmente en serio. Una cosa que me han preguntado en el trabajo, post de Mon, post de Ponzi con E-on....Baneo en menos de dos horas :: :XX: :XX:


----------



## atman (8 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Que te den tila. Por cierto, muy activos los pares XXXCAD, por compras de acciones en frackeadoras canadienses. Llora todo lo que quieras, que *el fracking es imparable*, aunque los proyectos continentales estan paralizados y se han priorizado los escoceses.



Como baje el precio del petróleo, el fracking se para solo...


----------



## Abner (8 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Un inciso, Abner, porque quizás en el pasado me haya explicado mal respecto a esa cuestión: no es que el DAX sea menos "aleatorio" que el Ibex, sino que en el DAX opera gente mucho más técnica (mucho más algo trading) que en el Ibex, y desde luego con mucho más volumen.
> 
> Si tienes un trading algorítmico sólido, en el DAX las cosas tienen "más sentido". Pero si no estás fuerte en algorítmico, mejor olvidarlo. De hecho, si no consigues dominar los niveles del Ibex (que son de lo más sencillito que se despacha por estos lares) yo no te recomendaría que pusieses ni siquiera una patita en el DAX, porque en un viaje de 30 segundos te pueden destrozar antes de que aciertes a preguntarte "eeey baby qué pasó...." (léase con música de mariachi en la introducción de "Walker: Texas Ranger" :: ).
> 
> Es decir, y en resumen, no es el DAX más "fácil" que el Ibex, sino precisamente justo al revés. En el DAX opera toda la fauna algorítmica _and then some_.



Que los niveles del ibex son fáciles? ::

Llevo 3 semanas dándole vueltas a ver si hay alguna ventaja estadística o algo que me diga cuándo se va a rebotar un nivel o se va a continuar con la tendencia, porque no consigo ver un patrón o algo en las posiciones en los alrededores del nivel. De hecho, me mosquea mucho que en mi sistema, muchas veces en mínimos, me encuentro con leoncios que abren posiciones cortas como para seguir hacia abajo, y sin embargo se rebota. Así que no sé si es que mi sistema de asignación de posiciones no es del todo correcto o que realmente eso sucede así para despistar o algo....


Estoy hecho un lío ahora mismo.. ::


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Estas hecho un lio porque el pollastre te esta troleando, bobo. Lo que el pollo dice de dificultad no es mas que mayor contrato. Incrementa margen y pista.

jojojo... acabas de descubrir los agotamientos de mercado... tu sigue al pollo sin cabeza, que te va a ir de puta madre...



Abner dijo:


> Que los niveles del ibex son fáciles? ::
> 
> Llevo 3 semanas dándole vueltas a ver si hay alguna ventaja estadística o algo que me diga cuándo se va a rebotar un nivel o se va a continuar con la tendencia, porque no consigo ver un patrón o algo en las posiciones en los alrededores del nivel. De hecho, me mosquea mucho que en mi sistema, muchas veces en mínimos, me encuentro con leoncios que abren posiciones cortas como para seguir hacia abajo, y sin embargo se rebota. Así que no sé si es que mi sistema de asignación de posiciones no es del todo correcto o que realmente eso sucede así para despistar o algo....
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2013)

al ibex se le domina con el conocimiento pero para conseguir conocimiento hace falta ser humilde y por supuesto dejarse de tontadas de sistemas IA , el mejor sistema es el IN :fiufiu:

abner chaval estudia por TECNICO lo que se hizo desde la rotura del jran triangulo simetrico y tendras todas las respuestas


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Jul 2013)

pues lo tienes facil, busca un patron y haz lo inverso.....


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Tiene que bajar el NYMEX.CL a 40$, en medio de un mercado agitado politicamente, y con la resistencia adicional de las posiciones largas en equities. Y en un lustro, el break even esta en 20$. Y si el barril sube, factura energetica tacata, impuestos tacata, peajes tacata. Es de idiotas oponerse al fracking, sinceramente, especialmente un pais como este, con la segunda mayor flota pesquera del mundo, IMPOSIBLE de mover con otra cosa que no sean hidrocarburos.



atman dijo:


> Como baje el precio del petróleo, el fracking se para solo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

Bobobolsa, todavía estamos esperando que cantes una operación, que lo único que posteas son memeces y dibujos de mono borracho.... :fiufiu:


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Pero si el dibujo es tuyo, es tu viva imagen, jojojo.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bobobolsa, todavía estamos esperando que cantes una operación, que lo único que posteas son memeces y dibujos de mono borracho.... :fiufiu:


----------



## Abner (8 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Estas hecho un lio porque el pollastre te esta troleando, bobo. Lo que el pollo dice de dificultad no es mas que mayor contrato. Incrementa margen y pista.
> 
> jojojo... acabas de descubrir los agotamientos de mercado... tu sigue al pollo sin cabeza, que te va a ir de puta madre...



Cómo decirlo finamente. Tu opinión es irrelevante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pero si el dibujo es tuyo, es tu viva imagen, jojojo.



Ostras que ingenio!!!!
:ouch::ouch::ouch:


:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Aparte de ejercer mi derecho a la libertad de opinion, me rio de ti. Toma ya.



Abner dijo:


> Cómo decirlo finamente. Tu opinión es irrelevante.


----------



## itaka (8 Jul 2013)

abengoa b, veís posibilidades a esta empresa que remonte el vuelvo ???, o mejor quitar del radar list ???, alguna opinión ???


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Si no hay ruptura arriba del 7930 en el DAX, es un corto, y si la hay, en cuanto se agote la compra, corto.


----------



## Abner (8 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Aparte de ejercer mi derecho a la libertad de opinion, me rio de ti. Toma ya.



supongo entonces, en tu enorme sapiencia que sabrás dónde están los puntos de agotamiento del mercado. 

¿Alguna vez darás algún aporte positivo al foro aparte de postear gráficos en los que ni siquiera un esquizoide podría ver nada?

---------- Post added 08-jul-2013 at 10:59 ----------




burbubolsa dijo:


> Si no hay ruptura arriba del 7930 en el DAX, es un corto, y si la hay, en cuanto se agote la compra, corto.



Te lo has currado eh?. Has cogido el máximo del día, y lo das como punto de corto si no se rompe por arriba. 

Estupendo. El gato se queda corto a tu lado.

Por libertad de expresión y la segunda ya tal.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Los puntos de agotamiento no son fijos, sino que aparecen en funcion de las condiciones de mercado. Si aparte de hacerte pajas con mis graficos, los leyeras, podrias interpretar los agotamientos. Como aqui la amistosidad se ha, igualmente, agotado, pues me remito a los graficos que haya posteados, si es que no han borrado todos.

Y la proxima vez que llames a alguien esquizoide, riete mejor de tu puta madre, gilipollas.



Abner dijo:


> supongo entonces, en tu enorme sapiencia que sabrás dónde están los puntos de agotamiento del mercado.
> 
> ¿Alguna vez darás algún aporte positivo al foro aparte de postear gráficos en los que ni siquiera un esquizoide podría ver nada?
> 
> ...


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2013)

Y yo que me quejo por lo que pasa en temas calientes, y aquí, en uno de los hilos míticos del principal, tenemos semejante basura de trol..¡Madre mía!  Me pregunto que hay que hacer para ganarse el permaban.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Jul 2013)

tio tienes un problema....


----------



## Abner (8 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Los puntos de agotamiento no son fijos, sino que aparecen en funcion de las condiciones de mercado. Si aparte de hacerte pajas con mis graficos, los leyeras, podrias interpretar los agotamientos. Como aqui la amistosidad se ha, igualmente, agotado, pues me remito a los graficos que haya posteados, si es que no han borrado todos.
> 
> Y la proxima vez que llames a alguien esquizoide, riete mejor de tu puta madre, gilipollas.



Al ignore.


----------



## Crash (8 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> supongo entonces, en tu enorme sapiencia que sabrás dónde están los puntos de agotamiento del mercado.
> 
> ¿Alguna vez darás algún aporte positivo al foro aparte de postear *gráficos en los que ni siquiera un esquizoide podría ver nada?*
> 
> ...



Yo sí intuyo cosas:

[YOUTUBE]ygKI1c_jQnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malus (8 Jul 2013)

itaka dijo:


> abengoa b, veís posibilidades a esta empresa que remonte el vuelvo ???, o mejor quitar del radar list ???, alguna opinión ???



La verdad pinta mal de cojones. Yo entre el viernes y estoy entre quedarme o salir por patas, supongo que haré lo primero. 
DP hablaba de sorpresas para el viernes y yo por lo menos no las vi. Supongo que esperaba el anuncio del comienzo de cotización en el nasdaq. Además creo que a mediados de este mes se cierra la operación de venta de befesa por 1075 millones, a ver que hacen con ellos.


----------



## hydra69 (8 Jul 2013)

Joder como está el patio.los foreros con sacyres siguen con sacyres?.


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

Os habeis fijado en el dax desde los datos de exportaciones?? ha sido subir. En que negocio estamos metidos que cuando la situacion economica se destroza las bolsas suben...::

Habra que aprovecharlo.

Vamos a por los 8030 de nuevo.


----------



## peseteuro (8 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Que los niveles del ibex son fáciles? ::
> 
> Llevo 3 semanas dándole vueltas a ver si hay alguna ventaja estadística o algo que me diga cuándo se va a rebotar un nivel o se va a continuar con la tendencia, porque no consigo ver un patrón o algo en las posiciones en los alrededores del nivel. De hecho, me mosquea mucho que en mi sistema, muchas veces en mínimos, me encuentro con leoncios que abren posiciones cortas como para seguir hacia abajo, y sin embargo se rebota. Así que no sé si es que mi sistema de asignación de posiciones no es del todo correcto o que realmente eso sucede así para despistar o algo....
> 
> ...




Abner ¿podría ser que entre 2 leonicios hagan la pirula " a posta" para mosquear al personal?

Me explico: que estando en mínimos uno de ellos cargue cortos a sabiendas que va a palmar, pero luego le devuelve lo perdido otro leonicio que hace lo contrario en el siguiente punto máximo de giro cargando largos y entre ellos queden sus pérdidas comunes saldadas.

Te lo comento desde la total ignoracia de cómo funciona tu sistema porque yo me baso en otros parámetros que no tienen en cuenta volúmenes


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Joder como está el patio.los foreros con sacyres siguen con sacyres?.



Por aquí seguimosienso:

Se han deshinchado las putas8:


----------



## LOLO08 (8 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> joder como está el patio.los foreros con sacyres siguen con sacyres?.



yessssssssss


----------



## itaka (8 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Joder como está el patio.los foreros con sacyres siguen con sacyres?.



yo sigo, y eso que he pasado un día por una promoción walking dead que ponía vallehermoso y me ha dado un yuyu xDD


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

Pues ya está el SP en los 1640


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Joder como está el patio.los foreros con sacyres siguen con sacyres?.



Aye, Ser, aquí seguimos, ya rondando el 10% de plusvis. A punto, eso sí, de rajarme en el corto en Portugal Telecom, aunque todavía con algo de plusvis.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

11:09:02, primer agotamiento de compras.... ahora a esperar...


----------



## hydra69 (8 Jul 2013)

Pues ojito apretad el culo y con stops puestos,que puede que el pirata tuviera razón en el pinta y colorea con las divergencias.


----------



## Antigona (8 Jul 2013)

Dedicado, con mucho amor, a los seguidores del guano:

Nos ponemos verdes!!

Todo el IBEX verde, precioso hoygan


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> 11:09:02, primer agotamiento de compras.... ahora a esperar...



¿Agotamiento en el mismo sentido que Lance Armstrong iba en su día cuando se hacía el flojo no? :XX::XX:


----------



## Antigona (8 Jul 2013)

¿Dónde esta mi hamado Aceitunator Rex hoy que están subiendo mis Santanderes? Bueno el oro también va muy bien teniendo en cuenta que todavía no ha bajado de los 1200$... :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Ha sido un agotamiento de libro, pero vamos, esto sube. En la webcam del DAX se veian peliblancos encorbatados delante de periodistas, no se que traman. El carry trade dice vender todo ya.



Krim dijo:


> ¿Agotamiento en el mismo sentido que Lance Armstrong iba en su día cuando se hacía el flojo no? :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (8 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Agotamiento en el mismo sentido que Lance Armstrong iba en su día cuando se hacía el flojo no? :XX::XX:



Impresionante :XX:

+35 puntos en el DAX desde el "agotamiento", en apenas 15 minutos. 

Ahora entiendo por qué nunca dá números ni canta operaciones :XX::XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Segundo agotamiento 11:21:35.


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Dónde esta mi hamado Aceitunator Rex hoy que están subiendo mis Santanderes? Bueno el oro también va muy bien teniendo en cuenta que todavía no ha bajado de los 1200$... :XX::XX::XX::XX:



A mi el viernes me mató el stop:vomito:

Dando por culo meses con las san y ahora que suben estoy out, su puta madre:Aplauso:


----------



## Abner (8 Jul 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Abner ¿podría ser que entre 2 leonicios hagan la pirula " a posta" para mosquear al personal?
> 
> Me explico: que estando en mínimos uno de ellos cargue cortos a sabiendas que va a palmar, pero luego le devuelve lo perdido otro leonicio que hace lo contrario en el siguiente punto máximo de giro cargando largos y entre ellos queden sus pérdidas comunes saldadas.
> 
> Te lo comento desde la total ignoracia de cómo funciona tu sistema porque yo me baso en otros parámetros que no tienen en cuenta volúmenes



Puede ser. Habría que tener level 2 para tratar de hacer un rastreo. Pollastre seguro que puede echar luz al tema

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Pero no me tenias ignorado, pollo sin cabeza? Ya he dicho que el mercado no esta con la pauta habitual. El carry trade dice sell sell sell.



pollastre dijo:


> Impresionante :XX:
> 
> +35 puntos en el DAX desde el "agotamiento", en apenas 15 minutos.
> 
> Ahora entiendo por qué nunca dá números ni canta operaciones :XX::XX:





---------- Post added 08-jul-2013 at 11:32 ----------

11:27:46 tercer agotamiento.


----------



## locojaen (8 Jul 2013)

al final vendrá el lobo, claro!


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

El FDAX se ha subido exactamente 150 puntos con 1736 contratos desde minimos, 0.08 puntos por contrato, el doble de lo habitual.


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues ya está el SP en los 1640



Y los rompera. Esto viene muy fuerte. 

Otro :: mas.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

Jo jo

Goirigolzarri invierte su sueldo anual en acciones de Bankia - elEconomista.es


----------



## Malus (8 Jul 2013)

Alguien me pasa el link de alguna página donde se pueda ver las compras y ventas de los brokers en una acción? Creo qué alguien la había puesto hace unos días pero no la encuentro.


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Jul 2013)

Se va uno de vacaciones, vuelve y todo sigue igual ¿o no? 
¿Que mas da? Es lo bueno de desconectar.


----------



## hydra69 (8 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> Goirigolzarri invierte su sueldo anual en acciones de Bankia - elEconomista.es



El mismo que dijo que comprar a 0,60(equivalente a entrar ahora a 60€) antes del contrasplit-ampliación era una gran inversión ::


----------



## locojaen (8 Jul 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Alguien me pasa el link de alguna página donde se pueda ver las compras y ventas de los brokers en una acción? Creo qué alguien la había puesto hace unos días pero no la encuentro.




Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.

Entras en -> Mercados -> España -> Negociaciones por Broker


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

Un servicio de punta a punta de 80 puntos (SP)

Madre mía, el que se quedara corto piramidando más y más


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

335 contratos para bajar 18 puntos, pendiente de 0.05, ahora si meteria un corto.


----------



## hydra69 (8 Jul 2013)

Joder llevas toda la mañana metiendo cortos.


----------



## Maravedi (8 Jul 2013)

A mi las prisas me están poniendo bruto


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Llevo todo el dia mirando el lado corto, es diferente.



hydra69 dijo:


> Joder llevas toda la mañana metiendo cortos.





---------- Post added 08-jul-2013 at 12:11 ----------

El carry trade se ha alegrado de repente, entrando con un leve retraso de 5 minutos, habitual en operadores meridionales. Quien no pueda aguantar 35 puntos en contra, que no se dedique a esto. Y quien no pueda decidir una operacion por si mismo, mejor que no se dedique a esto ni a nada.


----------



## Antigona (8 Jul 2013)

Ahora sí os podéis poner cortos que está empezando a desinflarse un poco.


----------



## amago45 (8 Jul 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> A mi las prisas me están poniendo bruto



Bankia no deja de comprar durante toda la mañana (575k acciones), y comprando a 0,23, un precio que no se veía desde abril ... ... 8:8:8:


----------



## Antigona (8 Jul 2013)

Me preocupa que no estemos rompiendo la resistencia de los 8000, es un signo de que mañana puede que volvamos a bajar...


----------



## pocoyoyo (8 Jul 2013)

La bolsa sube gracias a la miseria de otros paises,los que jugais a este juego macabro sois unos hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## juanfer (8 Jul 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> La bolsa sube gracias a la miseria de otros paises,los que jugais a este juego macabro sois unos hijos de la gran puta.



El que faltaba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> La bolsa sube gracias a la miseria de otros paises,los que jugais a este juego macabro sois unos hijos de la gran puta.



El cupo de trolls está completo, cierre la puerta al salir....


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> La bolsa sube gracias a la miseria de otros paises,los que jugais a este juego macabro sois unos hijos de la gran puta.



Vete a Conspiraciones, seguro que te encuentras más en casa ahí.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El que faltaba.



Pues es la primera vez que mando al ignore a alguien pero hijo**** es algo que no soporto


----------



## Abner (8 Jul 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> La bolsa sube gracias a la miseria de otros paises,los que jugais a este juego macabro sois unos hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

Mad-MaX......Granaíno Style whop whop whop!!!

Tres detenidos en una ria tumultuosa en plena calle con palos y bastones. Ideal


----------



## Antigona (8 Jul 2013)

Seguimos justo por debajo de los 8000, el Ibex está subiendo pero no está fuerte, mañana rojo.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jul 2013)

Hacer el ridículo. Definición escrita:



pocoyoyo dijo:


> La bolsa sube gracias a la miseria de otros paises,los que jugais a este juego macabro sois unos hijos de la gran puta.



Hacer el ridículo, definición gráfica:


----------



## Antigona (8 Jul 2013)

El eurostoxx subiendo el 2%, el Ibex el 1.5% para no llegar a los 8000, la subida de hoy es muy débil si no rompe los 8000


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

ya ha vendido ghkghk sacyr a mercado en 2.41€ ....::


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Ftse -0.1%


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya ha vendido ghkghk sacyr a mercado en 2.41€ ....::





Pues sí pero.... ¿¿¿¡Cómo ve usted eso!??? 

Dan miedito... Bueno, ahora ya tenemos más liquidez para algunas nuevas que tenemos en el radar.


----------



## amago45 (8 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mad-MaX......Granaíno Style whop whop whop!!!
> 
> Tres detenidos en una ria tumultuosa en plena calle con palos y bastones. Ideal



Es que en Granada, las cosas o se hacen con estilo o no se hacen ... 
Condenado por apoderarse de un club de alterne de Granada al grito de "esta noche manda mi polla". Ideal


----------



## juanfer (8 Jul 2013)

Bueno preparense, se han abierto las puertas del infierno.

Hoy caducan 1.300 convenios

Hoy caducan 1.300 convenios,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues sí pero.... ¿¿¿¡Cómo ve usted eso!???
> 
> Dan miedito... Bueno, ahora ya tenemos más liquidez para algunas nuevas que tenemos en el radar.



Tecnología bajista, ya sabe usted.... inocho:





Spoiler



¿No me joda que en serio ha sido usted? :XX: :XX: :XX: 

He visto ese velón y he pensado: un ghkghk clásico. :: ::


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jul 2013)

Por cierto, muy profesional lo de CAF. Así da gusto. Da 10.5€ de dividendo, y a media mañana ya está prácticamente a precios del viernes.

Así sí.


----------



## amago45 (8 Jul 2013)

LinkedIn es la gran tapada ???
[url=http://www.slideshare.net/faberNovel]faberNovel presentations channel[/URL]


----------



## TenienteDan (8 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues sí pero.... ¿¿¿¡Cómo ve usted eso!???
> 
> Dan miedito... Bueno, ahora ya tenemos más liquidez para algunas nuevas que tenemos en el radar.



Loool, apuesto a que el pirata no se esperaba la respuesta afirmativa :8::8::8:


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *¿No me joda que en serio ha sido usted?* :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> He visto ese velón y he pensado: un ghkghk clásico. :: ::










Obviamente no. Busque una vela parecida en los 4.2€.


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2013)

Orden compra más Sacyres (10.000) en 2,365....ha sido meterla estando a 2,364 y subirla los muy cabrones)


Vamos, que me han comprado 71 acciones:cook:

ienso:


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Seguimos justo por debajo de los 8000, el Ibex está subiendo pero no está fuerte, mañana rojo.



No se yo si habrá que esperar tanto...


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Orden compra más Sacyres (10.000) en 2,365....ha sido meterla estando a 2,364 y subirla los muy cabrones)
> 
> 
> Vamos, que me han comprado 71 acciones:cook:
> ...



Estas últimas contando comisiones tienen un precio medio de 2,49 :facepalm:

Todo por el equipo::


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

Probando los 8000. En la apertura yanki van a venir las tortas.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

En los alrededores 1640 (SP) hay ostias como panes, aquí ya empiezo a tener mis dudas sobre como se resolverá.


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

Venga comprad para romper los 8k!


----------



## Arrebonico (8 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya ojos....que lleva de colgante?Parece un colmillo de tigre,puma,león o vete tu a saber



De tiburón conforero.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2013 at 14:15 ----------




Abner dijo:


> Al ignore.



Lo tengo en el ignore desde que apareció por aquí. Prejuzgar lo llaman...


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Recuerden, los stoploss siguen un distribucion de Pareto, como las rentas.


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

Rompiendo por arriba, ver esos 8030 si aguantan.


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2013)

qué asco de pepón!


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Ya van 155 puntos de rango diario en el FDAX.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

Me estoy oliendo que van a pegar un hachazo...un meneo del nogal, desde el cariño.


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2013)

Yo también....en ocasiones veo reversals...


----------



## bertok (8 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Guanos dias y la segunda ya tal.
> 
> La caida de Eon es debida a la previsible subida de los tipos de interes o que le pasa? y lo mismo para ibertrola ienso:
> 
> Es que está cayendo mucho, no?



La caída de eon no es nada diferente a lo que hemos dicho en el hilo. Está en tendencia Primaria Bajista hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario.


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

Hay que esperar, en el ibex en la cuerda floja mareando el 30 y como lo rompan...

---------- Post added 08-jul-2013 at 14:47 ----------

8030, momento clave. Nos queda poco mas de media hora de suspense.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jul 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Bankia no deja de comprar durante toda la mañana (575k acciones), y comprando a 0,23, un precio que no se veía desde abril ... ... 8:8:8:



0,24 fue el máximo del 17 de junio... aunque luego cerró en 0,215


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

Huele a miedo...silencio sepulcral.


----------



## hydra69 (8 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Huele a miedo...silencio sepulcral.



Se llama siesta...no moleste.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Se llama siesta...no moleste.



Una obligación del tladel en verano
es una reparadora siesta,
ya que si no pandoro con su ano
monta una aterradora fiesta.


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

Meneico y vuelta parriba. Apertura usana pepona.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

Dronji hablando


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2013)

tocado la alcista de corto plazo en el sp500 , el pullback acaba de concluir :no:

rezad lo que sepais , los intentos de cerrar los gaps de los indices europedos no fructificaran :abajo:


----------



## Antigona (8 Jul 2013)

Bien! Superados los 8000 y Wall Street subiendo también, ahora sí tiene fortaleza la subida.

Y mis santanderes +2.5% 

Aceitunator cariño donde estás hoy?

---------- Post added 08-jul-2013 at 15:49 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Probando los 8000. En la apertura yanki van a venir las tortas.



Tú sí que sabes. )


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

No quiero mirar...no quiero mirar....


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

Confirmado, por arriba.

8030 pulverizados y los 1640 del SP... sacad foto.


----------



## Antigona (8 Jul 2013)

8045, vamos a cerrar bien que mañana consolidamos los 8100 y empezamos a atacar los 8200, go Ibex, go!!


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

Flandercitos a tope para estallar el horno,... bieeen...

Ahora un poco de "majia"...


----------



## hydra69 (8 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Flandercitos a tope para estallar el horno,... bieeen...
> 
> Ahora un poco de "majia"...



.....................


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2013)

pobres gacelas no saben lo que se les viene encima :ouch:

los gaps estan ahi por algo :fiufiu: :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Flandercitos a tope para estallar el horno,... bieeen...
> 
> Ahora un poco de "majia"...


----------



## Antigona (8 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobres gacelas no saben lo que se les viene encima :ouch:
> 
> los gaps estan ahi por algo :fiufiu: :rolleye:



Tú eres el que está siempre con los supuestos gaps y no das ni una :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

Pero va a ser que hoy no... mañanaaana tampoco. Dejemoslo para el miercoles-jueves.


----------



## amago45 (8 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> 0,24 fue el máximo del 17 de junio... aunque luego cerró en 0,215



en 0.24 podría haber haber una resistencia :::


----------



## Antigona (8 Jul 2013)

8060 que siga la fiesta. Santander 5.16, me corro del gusto de pensar en el estrellamiento hoy de los cortos de la afición guanosa.

5.18, disparado esto


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

Ejem ejem. Volvemos a por los maximos en el SP amigos. Nos veremos cerquita de los 1700.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2013 at 16:11 ----------

Ahi esta el pepinazo bankero de Claca. A ver hasta donde nos lleva.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

Esas velas no anticipan nada bueno...

Se lo pueden llevar a los 1625 si les chifla...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2013)

el ibex saquedao a 10 pipos de cerrar el gap  gacelillas rezad lo que sepais :abajo:


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

Te cagas

Draghi pone a España como ejemplo de cómo impulsar un sistema bancario resistente - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (8 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> Goirigolzarri invierte su sueldo anual en acciones de Bankia - elEconomista.es



Con la nueva tributación va a tener desgravaciones fiscales por un tubo.Si se vendía antes de un año con pérdidas reduces el salario bruto


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Jul 2013)

Cerrado corto DAX 7995(c) salvando la vergüenza, durante unos minutos un señor de color estaba aporreando mi puerta y no con las manos :cook:


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Te cagas
> 
> Draghi pone a España como ejemplo de cómo impulsar un sistema bancario resistente - elEconomista.es



Gol de Endika. 

Alucina.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Con la nueva tributación va a tener desgravaciones fiscales por un tubo.Si se vendía antes de un año con pérdidas reduces el salario bruto



Si cuando está peña se mete con pasta, y no con palabras, es por algo. Menudos jetas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Con la nueva tributación va a tener desgravaciones fiscales por un tubo.Si se vendía antes de un año con pérdidas reduces el salario bruto



Nein, tributan a la base general los beneficios, las pérdidas van como siempre, a compensar con futuros beneficios durante los próximos cuatro años :: y además solo puedes compensar el 10% de futuros beneficios contra pérdidas, el resto también va contra base general ::::::::

Montoro, pasa la botella hijo de puta!


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

Son ciclos sanos, hay tendencia alcista ...pero me huelo que van a corregir


----------



## Malus (8 Jul 2013)

MMm, reversal en abengoa B. Esperemos que sea el inicio de una fructífera relación. Señor DP, cuando usted pueda, se agradecería sus comentarios de las jugadas. ienso:


----------



## Krim (8 Jul 2013)

Pfffffft, demasiado optimismo veo aquí...no sé, yo consulto al agente Mulder y me dice que esta ruptura de resis no es real...


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2013)

Echamos el resto en sacyr..... Que dios reparta suerte.


----------



## Roninn (8 Jul 2013)

Sp verde
VIX verde.

ienso:


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Menudo gilipollas que eres. Y si no te gusta, me ignoras, y te vas a tomar por el culo.



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cerrado corto DAX 7995(c) salvando la vergüenza, durante unos minutos un señor de color estaba aporreando mi puerta y no con las manos :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

me estoy jinchando de ignorar y reportar, que cansado estoy, vuelvo al trabajo :ouch:


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

Me ignoras, me reportas, me designoras. Es que mas gilipollas que tu no se puede ser.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> me estoy jinchando de ignorar y reportar, que cansado estoy, vuelvo al trabajo :ouch:


----------



## hydra69 (8 Jul 2013)

Un mono de tres cabezas...borracho.Es el omega del pirata.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jul 2013)

EURPLN haciendo cosas guays para los cortos. Por cierto, Polonia es un offshore predilecto del Santander. Le habra salido mal alguna jugada a Botin? Tiene algo que ver el movimiento defensivo, al alza, del DAX?


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Me ignoras, me reportas, me designoras. Es que mas gilipollas que tu no se puede ser.


----------



## locojaen (8 Jul 2013)




----------



## yuto (8 Jul 2013)

Buenas.

Hace dos semanas acojonandonos estabais diciendo que nos íbamos de cabeza por debajo de 6000 y aquí sigue el IBEX aguantando...

¿Para cuando será? ¿Para Octubre?.

P.D. Me salto un stop loss con Gamesa a 3,55 que todavía me estoy acordando de todo...


----------



## j.w.pepper (8 Jul 2013)

Qué pena de hilo hoy, las autoridades correspondientes deberían actuar con mayor celeridad ya que esto daña bastante la imagen del foro.


----------



## tarrito (8 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


>



daleee neennn !!! :Baile: :Baile:

[YOUTUBE]Pstlo9on0_A[/YOUTUBE]

a partir del 1´33´´ 8:


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Jul 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/439911-burbubolsa-recibe-baneo.html

Mecagonlaleche, ha caido antes de poder responder....


----------



## pollastre (8 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


>




Grandiosa alegoría del Burbie discutiendo con una húngara... aún me estoy despollando :XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2013)

gaceleridos salid ratitas  

estan metiendo gacelillas sabrosonas en el horno con la promesa de cerrar el gap , a 10 pipos se a quedao , ese gap se cerrara en su momento :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (8 Jul 2013)

Ladies!, gentlemen!, you ready?.



And of course, let it raise!!!!!, let it smash!!!!!, put your fuckin' money downside. Open your shorts and keep your heritage 

To the top, to the top, to the top, to the top ............. cause we're wishing the downturn.:8:

---------- Post added 08-jul-2013 at 17:21 ----------

Look at 5,4 usd (Alpha).


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2013)

que guapo va a quedar el grafico del sp500 , con su pullback de manual :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

Ni 8000 en el DAX y gracias...si es que a las gacelillas hay que darle sustillos de vez en cuando


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Jul 2013)

este vestido debería hacer intento de mostrarse 

PD: Mulder morenita como te gustan

[YOUTUBE]MHJaLAiolq8[/YOUTUBE]

bahh ........ a ver a la noche


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jul 2013)

No entiendo nada....







Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Acabo de tener un deja vu, totalmente en serio. Una cosa que me han preguntado en el trabajo, post de Mon, post de Ponzi con E-on....Baneo en menos de dos horas :: :XX: :XX:







HisHoliness dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/439911-burbubolsa-recibe-baneo.html
> 
> Mecagonlaleche, ha caido antes de poder responder....


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 Jul 2013)

No hay de que preocuparse, en USA July es un mes alcista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> No hay de que preocuparse, en USA July es un mes alcista.



Y la desviación típica? :bla: :bla: :bla:

---------- Post added 08-jul-2013 at 17:42 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> No entiendo nada....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que tienes poca bateria por tener siempre conectado el bluetooth....


----------



## tarrito (8 Jul 2013)

se autocita como Jatroll :no:
+
fallo monumental en el taimin (dijo menos de 2 horas) :ouch:

ni 1 bien


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> se autocita como Jatroll :no:
> +
> fallo monumental en el taimin (dijo menos de 2 horas) :ouch:
> 
> ni 1 bien



Gazelle, Gazelle. 
El precio llegó al nivel, el taimin es lo de menos! 

:XX:
:XX:
:XX:


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y la desviación típica? :bla: :bla: :bla:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-jul-2013 at 17:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Coche, equipo de audio en casa, las nenas que mandan fotos... Es un must!

El caso es que los primeros tres minutos de subasta según el broker se han estado intercambiando órdenes 30 euros por debajo del precio de las 17.30h... Raro, raro.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

_ FCC	


Da mandato para la colocación acelerada del 3% de autocartera entre inversores institucionales._


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y la desviación típica? :bla: :bla: :bla:



Para ese caso tengo un stop loss.


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> _ FCC
> 
> 
> Da mandato para la colocación acelerada del 3% de autocartera entre inversores institucionales._



Eso es bueno, malo o regular?::


----------



## Janus (8 Jul 2013)

Pues un síntoma de que liquidan el 3% seguro que comprado más arriba en precio medio y todo por sacar 40 millones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> _ FCC
> 
> 
> Da mandato para la colocación acelerada del 3% de autocartera entre inversores institucionales._



Más tiesos que la picha de un novio....


----------



## Janus (8 Jul 2013)

El cierre puede ser interesante.


----------



## itaka (8 Jul 2013)

a los que estáis en abengoa b, ya que se menciono aquí, parece que ha cerrado bien, por lo menos no bajando, es momento de meter la patita o es de locos ???


----------



## amago45 (8 Jul 2013)

offtopic: Villa al Atleti, y tal ...


----------



## tesorero (8 Jul 2013)

Vamos camino al 1630 en SP o me lo parece a mi?


----------



## Malus (8 Jul 2013)

itaka dijo:


> a los que estáis en abengoa b, ya que se menciono aquí, parece que ha cerrado bien, por lo menos no bajando, es momento de meter la patita o es de locos ???



DP el día que la recomendó hizo hincapié en que UBS llevaba días vendiendo...y hoy hasta la recta final siguió haciéndolo pero ha acabado con un saldo comprador de 157k. Lo que no me gusta es Morgan que ha vendido mucho.


----------



## tesorero (8 Jul 2013)

itaka dijo:


> a los que estáis en abengoa b, ya que se menciono aquí, parece que ha cerrado bien, por lo menos no bajando, es momento de meter la patita o es de locos ???



De locos es no estar en playa o piscina viendo cuerpos bronceados de jembras luciendo bobies y más.

O sea, que estamos para que nos examinen por lo menos.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

Está controlado, pero lleva su tiempo...

Miércoles puede ser gran día..Barbas incoming y Pepon puede asomar


----------



## vermer (8 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ladies!, gentlemen!, you ready?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Por poco... pero no hubiese habido balor ni bista ni buebos (regla de las 3 b's)

¿Lo solar no se anima a bajar tampoco?

Tengo ganas de estrenarme con un corto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Para ese caso tengo un stop loss.



Ya demostramos que esa grafiquilla era una puta mierda:


La muestra es ridícula: 10!!!!! ole sus cojones
Toman desde 2000 hasta 2009..... raro raro
Mire lo que me sale a mi tomando desde 2000 hasta 2013 (si el excel no me engaña  )

*Ibex escala mensual*

01.07.2001	8480	8878.4	9104.9	8074.5	-4.49%
01.07.2002	6249.3	6851.4	7165.1	5824.2	-9.60%
01.07.2003	7061.7	6877.5	7067.9	6735.3	2.91%
01.07.2004	7919.3	8095.8	8141.5	7715.1	-1.97%
01.07.2005	10115.6	9731	10162.4	9399.3	3.40%
01.07.2006	11818	11527.9	11892.3	11116	2.34%
01.07.2007	14802.4	14790.8	15297.2	14378.7	-0.60%
01.07.2008	11881.3	12028.5	12035.2	10932.4	-1.37%
01.07.2009	10855.1	9798.1	10932.9	9241.2	10.90%
01.07.2010	10499.8	9041.7	10788	8977.7	13.35%
01.07.2011	9630.7	10359.4	10536.8	9276.1	-7.04%
01.07.2012	6739.5	7120.5	7219.5	5901.5	-5.24%


Media 0.22%
*Desviación típica 6.9%*

Vamos, que o sube o baja o todo lo contrario.



No se dejen engañar cojones ya!


(mañana o pasado cuelgo una gráfica para que se vea esto claramente)


----------



## ponzi (8 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Es usted todo un oraculo  Cuando tenga otro dejavu con alguna accion avise


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 Jul 2013)

La gráfica del calendario mensual la pongo para hablar de USA, del Ibex no digo nada pues no me dedico a especular con él. :fiufiu:
Para USA la muestra es más que suficiente: 50 años.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

Está flotando un owned ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> La gráfica del calendario mensual la pongo para hablar de USA, del Ibex no digo nada pues no me dedico a especular con él. :fiufiu:
> Para USA la muestra es más que suficiente: 50 años.



Apostaría a que el resultado es igual de inconcluyente. Me apunto los deberes.


----------



## Janus (8 Jul 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Por poco... pero no hubiese habido balor ni bista ni buebos (regla de las 3 b's)
> 
> ¿Lo solar no se anima a bajar tampoco?
> 
> Tengo ganas de estrenarme con un corto.



pues las solares chinas sobre todo son alcistas pero hay que andarse con cuidado porque quien se suba ahora .... debe asumir stops muy relevantes.


----------



## bertok (8 Jul 2013)

Ojo con la mandrilada en el SP. La pueden liar, aunque de momento lo tienen bien sujeto en 1637.

Cierre por debajo de 1630, es abrir la puerta de los infiernos gaceriles.


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

Siempre andais con infiernos y ostias y estamos 80 pipos por encia de hace dos semanas.

Pepitoria... Mas pepon? Nose a donde va a ir. No espero nada del puto arbas.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2013 at 19:38 ----------

Por cierto vix cruzando al rojo... Cuidadin las proximas dos horas.

Pd. Sigan profetizando el guano y que a este paso me saco para la jubilacion.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Siempre andais con infiernos y ostias y estamos 80 pipos por encia de hace dos semanas.
> 
> Pepitoria... *Mas pepon?* Nose a donde va a ir. No espero nada del puto arbas.
> 
> ...









Pues pienso que sí, pero ya con mucha más cautela. Los 1640 es territorio algo complicado.


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2013)

Jaja, eso es verdad..... Los profetas del guano algún día acertaran .... Aunque cueste creerlo...... Ya que hasta la fecha no han dado una.... Ese día será cuando un tal paulistano se vuelva a poner largo en san, jejej

No pienso avisar.... Jaja

Pd: puedo parecer gili con tanto jeje y Jaja.... Pero desde el móvil paso de poner emoticonos


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

Ya ven la remontada. Esta dificil chapar por encima del 40.


----------



## hydra69 (8 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya demostramos que esa grafiquilla era una puta mierda:
> 
> 
> La muestra es ridícula: 10!!!!! ole sus cojones
> ...






Si tienes los datos..me los podrías pasar y cuelgo los resultados por SPSS,tengo curiosidad por ver que sale.


----------



## bertok (8 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Siempre andais con infiernos y ostias y estamos 80 pipos por encia de hace dos semanas.
> 
> Pepitoria... Mas pepon? Nose a donde va a ir. No espero nada del puto arbas.
> 
> ...



Hoyga usted, mientras el SP respete los niveles no hay nada que hacer en el lado corto.

Sin embargo mire cómo el SP está en los 1645 y el culibex arrastrándose en los 8000.

*Vais a llorar del guano que va a venir al culibex. El que no ande listo y ágil va a sufrir un disgusto :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
*


----------



## inversobres (8 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hoyga usted, mientras el SP respete los niveles no hay nada que hacer en el lado corto.
> 
> Sin embargo mire cómo el SP está en los 1645 y el culibex arrastrándose en los 8000.
> 
> ...



Lo del mierdibex es de coña, esta muerto aunque hay gente en otros hilos hablano de los diezmies...


----------



## j.w.pepper (8 Jul 2013)

Parece que Sacyr está por la labor de reducir deuda de su maltrecho balance:

Sacyr vende la Tour Adriá de París por 450 millones para reducir su deuda - elEconomista.es

Si baja algo quien sabe igual me tiento a echarle una mordida.

A propósito, me entra una duda. ¿Sabéis si justo después de la ampliación de capital que creo que se realiza el día 15, eso automáticamente "guanea" al valor?


----------



## Janus (8 Jul 2013)

Los agoreros no están viviendo sus mejores días de trading. That's the fact.

Ellos necesitan abrir sus mentes porque that's the way to be young.


----------



## paulistano (8 Jul 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Parece que Sacyr está por la labor de reducir deuda de su maltrecho balance:
> 
> Sacyr vende la Tour Adriá de París por 450 millones para reducir su deuda - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Pues yo no se mucho de esto, pero se supone que el efecto guano por la ampliación ya se ha superado cuando se repartieron los derechosienso:

También le digo que cuando empezaron a cotizar los derechos ni se notó la supuesta dilución....quién sabe lo que puede ocurrir cuando empiecen a cotizar las nuevas acciones:ouch:

Pues 450 Millones es pasta...a ver si mañana la da por subir coño!


----------



## Antigona (8 Jul 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Qué pena de hilo hoy, las autoridades correspondientes deberían actuar con mayor celeridad ya que esto daña bastante la imagen del foro.



Parece que dañar la imagen del foro y que se convierta en Forocoches 2.0 es lo que se busca.

La realidad es que ahora que lo peor de la crisis ha pasado en burbuja queda poco interesante que leer.


----------



## bertok (8 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los agoreros no están viviendo sus mejores días de trading. That's the fact.
> 
> Ellos necesitan abrir sus mentes porque that's the way to be young.



La plata se gana en ambos lados y no hace falta estar cantando todas las operaciones 8:

Ya sé yo que cuando venga la caída, todos los gacelones postearéis que habéis vendido cerca de máximos y aprovechando las bajadas con apalancamiento :bla::bla::bla:

Y cuando el mercado está lateral, sólo están en cartera los trades de rotación a las acciones que suben :bla::bla::bla:

Tanto porqueyolovalguismo y complacencia en los mercados sólo lleva a abrir el culete y no la mente ::. Verás los lloros cuando el mercado caiga, a ver si te crees que muchos del hilo sabrán salir a tiempo?


----------



## atman (8 Jul 2013)

Thomson Reuters suspends early release of consumer data | Reuters

Como si hicieran algo y tal... pero bueno, bien está que le anden un poco encima... aunque sólo sea para aparentar...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> La realidad es que ahora que lo peor de la crisis ha pasado en burbuja queda poco interesante que leer.



A España le queda mucho dolor y destrucción económica. 
Todavía no hemos encontrado la alternativa al ladrillo ni la encontraremos jamás.


----------



## Janus (8 Jul 2013)

In my mind, in my head .... is Pepo, pepo ......

This is what I hope!!!!

[YOUTUBE]HEZ_hgV3KbA[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 08-jul-2013 at 20:58 ----------




bertok dijo:


> La plata se gana en ambos lados y no hace falta estar cantando todas las operaciones 8:
> 
> Ya sé yo que cuando venga la caída, todos los gacelones postearéis que habéis vendido cerca de máximos y aprovechando las bajadas con apalancamiento :bla::bla::bla:
> 
> ...



En mi posiciones, podrás saber el timestamp de apertura y de cierre :

Be water my friend. These are singular days.


----------



## LOLO08 (8 Jul 2013)

Janus . vienes de conversar con la au pair???


----------



## Claca (8 Jul 2013)

Hola, no puedo seguir el día a día en el foro, pero vamos a hacer un repasito rápido al Ibex:



> El viaje hacia abajo dejó como un mero rebote la subida iniciada el día 5, pues básicamente volvimos al punto de partida. Luego ya no comenté nada más, que estoy muy vago, pero hemos visto que el tema se ha ido de madre alcistamente. Tengo que confesar que desde abril trato el mercado como un lateral, me ha costado cambiar el chip -y algunas tortas-, pero es lo que da resultados, veamos por qué, recordando lo que escribí luego del post de diciembre:
> 
> Los niveles estaban ahí, eran orientativos y más o menos encajaban, lo que no se ha cumplido ni de coña es la parte del sentimiento, que es en verdad lo más importante de todo. Hemos visto euforia en los 8.600, esta zona va a ser muy dura de superar con holgura, pero tras la corrección, se acumuló mucho miedo, aunque no se ha llegado al pánico en ningún caso, y esto hizo que durante la subida posterior (que sería el segundo hombro en el hipotético HCH) fuera muy difícil generar el optimismo necesario para dejar una divergencia entre el precio y el sentimiento que confirmara el techo. Es decir, tenemos por arriba una bolsa de esperanza muy grande y, por abajo, una zona donde la gente empieza a cerrar posiciones, pero nadie se atreve a plantear grandes caídas desde ahí ni a abrir cortos para aguantarlos, se podría decir entonces que el extremo de sentimiento alcista supera, por ahora, al bajista en los máximos y mínimos alcanzados respectivamente.
> 
> ...









Estas semanas hemos avanzado en el desarrollo del lateral que comentaba. La zona 8.600 sirvió de fuerte resistencia y en perspectiva se aprecia como un punto excelente de venta, ahora se entiende mejor toda mi insistencia al respecto durante los últimos meses, casi un 14% se ha llevado. En esta caída, la cual se ha efectuado impecablemente en una estructura bajista en tres impulsos -o dos grandotes-, hemos visitado un nuevo mínimo desde máximos, pero lo cierto es que no se ha avanzado hasta los objetivos bajistas que tenía en mente. Eso encaja, por desgracia, bastante bien con el planteamiento lateral que defendía, pues en este contexto afinar los objetivos es extremadamente difícil. 

Sobre el corto plazo, habiendo roto la línea de tendencia bajista tan bien definida, era muy probable que el rebote continuara hasta niveles superiores. Tocaba cerrar cortos, porque es muy probable que el mercado necesite tiempo para purgar lo retrocedido y, como lateral, no es necesario visitar el mínimo absoluto del mismo antes de poder volver hacia el techo. Es un mercado difícil. Ahora es preciso esperar a que el precio se acumule nuevamente en alguna zona antes de actuar. Los 8.200 son un buen candidato a frenar el rebote, pero no se pueden adelantar acontecimientos.

Volviendo al medio plazo, recordad que hace poco comentaba como nos podría sorprender la aparición de un suelo sólido mucho antes de lo que pensábamos. NO es lo que está pasando ahora. Se necesita más dolor y tiempo para ver ese tipo de acumulación que propicie una sorpresa en mayúsculas y, en estos momentos, a pesar del desconcierto entre los inversores, los nervios no han sido puestos a prueba. En este sentido habrá que armarse de paciencia y no hacer planteamientos rígidos. Si vemos que tras un poco de calma reanudan las caídas, pero no llegamos a apreciar sangre, entonces miramos cómo está el tema, pero mientras no se vea este escenario, es muy difícil pensar en subidas de entidad (el IBEX superando su zona de máximos, por ejemplo.) 

Sé que es un mensaje un tanto descafeinado, pero es lo que hay. Yo mismo esperaba en estas semanas ver el IBEX por debajo de los 7.500 antes de volver a ver los 8.000, pero se ha quedado a medio camino. Han sido un montón de puntos, pero no el premio gordo, cosa que siempre jode.


----------



## Janus (8 Jul 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Janus . vienes de conversar con la au pair???



Pues claro, no hay nada más enriquecedor que escuchar otros puntos de vista y experimentar otras posiciones.:o


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jul 2013)

Parece mentira que unos tipos hechos y derechos como vosotros (o dicho más vulgarmente, con pelos en los huevos), entréis al trapo con los trolls, los borderlines, o los que reúnen ambas características.

No me gusta en lo que se convierte el hilo cuando uno entra, vomita su mierda, y los demás perdéis el tiempo en contestar y en poneros a su altura. ¿Tan difícil es ignorarles?

La verdad es que no os entiendo, a la mayoría os admiro por vuestros conocimientos y vuestra inteligencia, y después os transformáis en parvulitos. Que os ha faltado decir eso de "rebota, rebota y en tu culo explota".


----------



## Janus (8 Jul 2013)

Piratón, márcate un chart de Barrick desde 1999 en timeframe semanal para que la forería vea que entre 12 y 13 se puede acumular posiciones. Ando vago.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Jul 2013)

Llego del gym, cena a base de sushi y el primer mensaje que leo es un insta-ban a nuestro amigo del frenopático.

Sed solidarios, donad un euro para que pueda seguir tomando su medicación.


----------



## Janus (8 Jul 2013)

El SP, si supera los 1660 .... se jode la pauta bajista que venía haciendo.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Jul 2013)

apurando al maximo :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Si tienes los datos..me los podrías pasar y cuelgo los resultados por SPSS,tengo curiosidad por ver que sale.




^GSPC Historical Prices | S&P 500 Stock - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Siempre andais con infiernos y ostias y estamos 80 pipos por encia de hace dos semanas.



FYI la línea editorial de este hilo es madmaxista, guanista, siemprebajista y boobista, tome nota ::

¿Acaso cuando abre La Razón o el ABC no sabe que va a encontrar en su interior? :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> La gráfica del calendario mensual la pongo para hablar de USA, del Ibex no digo nada pues no me dedico a especular con él. :fiufiu:
> Para USA la muestra es más que suficiente: 50 años.



Pues eso, estadísticamente irrelevante, no se deje engañar conforero....









Lo dicho, o sube o baja o todo lo contrario.....


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jul 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> en 0.24 podría haber haber una resistencia :::



Janus, ¿tú también ves esta resistencia en 0,24 en Prisa?


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Jul 2013)

¿Varianza, estándar, media?

¿PERO QUÉ ES ESTA MIERDA? Ya tuve suficiente con dos asignaturas de estadística y econometría en la carrera.

Reportado!


----------



## Janus (8 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> apurando al maximo :rolleye:



Pintas mal de pelotas. Los charts tienen que ir en escala logarítmica ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, márcate un chart de Barrick desde 1999 en timeframe semanal para que la forería vea que entre 12 y 13 se puede acumular posiciones. Ando vago.



Hoy no....mañaaaaaana 

Estoy con:

Title: With the Boer Forces

Author: Howard C. Hillegas


Por cierto, el final de _la Odisea_.... :Aplauso::Aplauso: :Aplauso:

BN


----------



## Janus (8 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Janus, ¿tú también ves esta resistencia en 0,24 en Prisa?



Of course, pero se está llegando sin mucho volumen. Así no la pasa pero no descartes que lo haga con mucho volumen. Es mal sitio ahora para entrar largo.

Huelo el pelotazo "coming".
Los de Victoria tienen la llave del futuro ahí dentro porque su dividendo preferente en Santillana permitió situar la valoración muy arriba.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, márcate un chart de Barrick desde 1999 en timeframe semanal para que la forería vea que entre 12 y 13 se puede acumular posiciones. Ando vago.



La vengo siguiendo desde que perdió los 17$ porque a pesar de la debilidad del oro no descarto una entrada en plan recon. Algún dia tendrá que repuntar el oro no?


----------



## Janus (8 Jul 2013)

A little bit ....

Dan Porter Speaking At Startup 2013 - Business Insider

BAML: Tesla Is Hugely Overrated - Business Insider

Geithner Is Making $200,000 Per Speech - Business Insider

Meredith Whitney Advisory Group Struggling - Business Insider

Jim Rogers Crushes Bullish Gold Argument - Business Insider

Hit Songwriter Slams Pandora Royalty Rate - Business Insider

---------- Post added 08-jul-2013 at 22:41 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> La vengo siguiendo desde que perdió los 17$ porque a pesar de la debilidad del oro no descarto una entrada en plan recon. Algún dia tendrá que repuntar el oro no?



Cuchillo cayendo, precios que parecen baratos ...... be careful.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2013 at 23:03 ----------

R3, aquí tienes muchos temas para tus holidays.

Time Out New York | New York Events, Activities & Things To Do


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jul 2013)

Joder, ya estamos con los resultados

Alcoa cumple con las previsiones: perdió 119 millones en el segundo trimestre - elEconomista.es

Mayor competitividad
"Hemos obtenido un desempeño operativo destacable en el trimestre con un sólido flujo de caja libre", dijo al anunciar las cuentas el presidente y consejero delegado del fabricante de aluminio, Klaus Kleinfeld.

El máximo responsable de Alcoa destacó en un comunicado que la empresa ha sido capaz de mejorar su competitividad con la reestructuración, limitación o el cierre de fábricas y haciendo progresos afrontando algunos retos legales pendientes.

Las cuentas del gigante del aluminio, que presentó al cierre de los mercados en Wall Street, suponen el pistoletazo de salida "no oficial" a una nueva temporada de resultados empresariales en Estados Unidos.

Las acciones de Alcoa, que habían cerrado en la Bolsa de Nueva York con un avance del 1,41%, progresaban otro 1,26% en las operaciones electrónicas posteriores a la clausura de los mercados, aunque desde que comenzó el año se han depreciado el 8,76%.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jul 2013)

Janus, peabody, velote, 18,62$


----------



## Janus (8 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, peabody, velote, 18,62$



Son varias las carboneras con un salto muy similar. Mira Alpha.

Pero el volumen no parece aún desproporcionado así que andaría con cuidado y metería la pasta en quien tenga más volumen.

Hoy estuve tentado en entrar en Alpha sobre cinco diez pero no lo vi claro.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder, ya estamos con los resultados
> 
> Alcoa cumple con las previsiones: perdió 119 millones en el segundo trimestre - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Otra que esta reestructurando la deuda aunque muy lentamente.Tienen flujos de caja inestables aunque siempre positivos sin embargo se gastan mucho en capex.Eon,Arcelor y Alcoa son negocios que financieramente se parecen bastante, ganan mucho pero gastan mucho.Alcoa con unos 2000 mill menos de deuda iría como un tiro, seguramente valdría cerca de 12-14.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Como veis el grafico de Alba,Semapa,Caf,Iberdrola,PT e Indra.Tengo intención de entrar este verano en alguna de ellas y mas o menos en el mismo orden de preferencia en que las he escrito


----------



## Antigona (9 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> La vengo siguiendo desde que perdió los 17$ porque a pesar de la debilidad del oro no descarto una entrada en plan recon. Algún dia tendrá que repuntar el oro no?



Desde luego, según los metaleros del oro, el precio objetivo del oro expresado en divisas actuales es infinito. 

Así que imagínate si tiene recorrido porcentual al alza. Un recorrido infinito de hecho. :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: ::::::


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Desde luego, según los metaleros del oro, el precio objetivo del oro expresado en divisas actuales es infinito.
> 
> Así que imagínate si tiene recorrido porcentual al alza. Un recorrido infinito de hecho. :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: ::::::



El problema del oro es que no produce rentas ni flujos de caja operativos, no da de comer todos los años como un campo de trigo, simplemente su precio se basa en la idea preconcedida de valor refugio....pero y cuando la gente se de cuenta que con el valor refugio no puede comer?


----------



## Antigona (9 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder, ya estamos con los resultados
> 
> Alcoa cumple con las previsiones: perdió 119 millones en el segundo trimestre - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



¿Entonces, ha perdido pero cumple las previsiones, por encima o por debajo? Eso es bueno para saber cómo lo digieren los mercados.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 00:32 ----------

Por cierto, EEUU ha cerrado muy débil, no? ¿Sesión plana a la espera de la oleada de resultados?


----------



## hydra69 (9 Jul 2013)

Os dejo el enlace para bajarse los datos del histórico del ibex (2000-2013),en formato csv.

yahoo por algún motivo misterioso no genera el link...así que he tenido que tirar de ingenio y sacar el html para que lo genere.

http://ichart.finance.yahoo.com/table.csv?s=^IBEX&a=00&b=3&c=2000&d=06&e=8&f=2013&g=m&ignore=.csv

Pirata solo quieres los descriptivos de los cierres?.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

El otro día hablando de alba Bertok y Janus comentaban que los holding cotizaban con descuentos del 25% sobre valor en libros, pues bien durante los últimos meses Alba esta creando valor, unos 3 eu por accion.Actualmente sus participaciones rondan los 2950 mill de valoración,y si aplicamos un descuento del 25% por ser holding eso nos da un precio de 38 eu, siempre que se compre por debajo sera una buena compra.A valor de libros el negocio vale 50 eu. No tienen deuda e históricamente han movido muy bien los flujos de efectivo que consiguen de los dividendos de sus participadas.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=ALB:SM


Es la forma mas sensata que veo de comprar Acerinox y de meter en cartera a Ebro,Prosegur y Acs.Tanto Ebro como prosegur están cotizando a ratios elevados y tanto Acerinox como Acs no son inversiones aptas para cardiacos.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Entonces, ha perdido pero cumple las previsiones, por encima o por debajo? Eso es bueno para saber cómo lo digieren los mercados.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 00:32 ----------
> 
> Por cierto, EEUU ha cerrado muy débil, no? ¿Sesión plana a la espera de la oleada de resultados?



Por encima, ha reducido el capex y la deuda de largo plazo.Estos negocios con margenes tan bajos y con costes tan elevados no hay que mirar los beneficios netos si no los beneficios operativos así como la evolución de la deuda,del capex y del flujo de caja operativo, valen lo que sean capaz de meter en la caja y que el banco no se lo lleve vía intereses.A Arcelor y Eon les pasa parecido. Ahora mismo alcoa vale 8000 mill de dolares y si no me equivoco es el mayor productor del mundo de aluminio


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Os dejo el enlace para bajarse los datos del histórico del ibex (2000-2013),en formato csv.
> 
> yahoo por algún motivo misterioso no genera el link...así que he tenido que tirar de ingenio y sacar el html para que lo genere.
> 
> ...



Yo ese dato lo saque el año pasado pero mirando los cierres anuales y si que existe cierta correlacion. Por ejemplo si hay 3, 4 años seguidos con caidas consecutivas la probabilidad que al año siguiente veas un cierre en positivo crece exponencialmente.Donde esto es mas exagerado es en el sp500. De hecho tengo por ahí un post muy antiguo donde demostré que aun invirtiendo en la peor bolsa del mundo, el nikkei y en maximos, si cada año el 1 de enero metidas una cantidad fija no recuerdo muy bien pero creo que a los 10 años ya estabas en verde.


----------



## Antigona (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por encima, ha reducido el capex y la deuda de largo plazo.Estos negocios con margenes tan bajos y con costes tan elevados no hay que mirar los beneficios netos si no los beneficios operativos así como la evolución de la deuda,del capex y del flujo de caja operativo, valen lo que sean capaz de meter en la caja y que el banco no se lo lleve vía intereses.A Arcelor y Eon les pasa parecido. Ahora mismo alcoa vale 8000 mill de dolares y si no me equivoco es el mayor productor del mundo de aluminio



Ok, comprendo, entiendo que el dato es bueno pues. Esperemos tener una oleada de buenos resultados que hasta el lunes estoy largo.


----------



## Antigona (9 Jul 2013)

Yo admito que no me salgo y que esto me lo tomo a broma, aunque juegue con dinero real, pero al foro se viene llorado. 

Y los guanistas y metaleros dais mucho la lata, dejarnos de vez en cuando que los que no es que seamos broteverdistas pero no somos ni guanistas ni metaleros demos la lata también.

Feedback lo llaman, si tu das, prepárate luego a recibir... Que en cuanto el Ibex cae un 1% ya decís que el apocalipsis está próximo...

Cuando lo vea a 6000 si es que cae de verdad, que pudiera ser, entonces hablamos. Si no, objetivo en uno dos años los 10000


----------



## hydra69 (9 Jul 2013)

Pirata revisa tus datos del ibex que creo que no están bien pasados al excel..no concuerdan con los de yahoo.


Serie temporal/ibex.prueba.






Ejemplo: rentabilidad mensual media

2001-7: 8480 8878,40 9500,70 9761 

Corrígeme si me equivoco.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

Hydra69, los del SP están sacados de yahoo.... Los del ibex de forexpros ::

Los reviso de todas formas


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jul 2013)

Peponian del Nikei del 2,42% aprox

Verás mañana la que se va a liar, con el barbas al aparato


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Ok, comprendo, entiendo que el dato es bueno pues. Esperemos tener una oleada de buenos resultados que hasta el lunes estoy largo.



Si son buenos pero tampoco para tirar cohetes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

Again, las estadísticas mensuales no sirven para una polla (jranaino style)
















Datos proporcionados por hidra69


----------



## juanfer (9 Jul 2013)

Parece que hoy cerramos el gap del 20 de junio del eurostoxx, vamos a esperar para tenemos via libre para meter cortos.


----------



## inversobres (9 Jul 2013)

Vaya vaya rompemos los 30 y txupinazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

parece que quieren cerrar el gap , pero ya les digo yo que no lo conseguiran :no:


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Ya tengo decidida mi próxima entrada, sera en Alba , lo que no se a que precio:

Artá Capital

He encontrado mas valor añadido del que a priori habia visto.

En plena crisis han utilizado la liquidez para posicionarse en empresas lideres

Algunas de mis preferidas

Mecalux (2010)

Lider en la comercializacion de almacenes automaticos

Pepe Jeans (2010)

En alguna ocasión he hablado de tommy hilfiguer pues estos tienen la exclusividad de la distribución de la marca en la península iberica

Panasa (2011)

A mi el negocio del pan me gusta mucho es simple no hace falta gastar mucho en I+D y tiene buenos margenes.

Flex (2011)

Lider europeo en servicios de descanso y desde 1912, cuenta con fabricas en España, Portugal, Reino Unido, Brasil, Chile y Cuba.Vende en sudamerica, europa y oriente medio.

Ros roca (2008)

Lider mundial en equipos de limpieza y recogida, mas del 75% de la actividad esta fuera de España.De hecho el gran valor añadido creo que es que estan en Brasil....con las masificaciones ciudadanas que existen alli no me cabe ninguna duda que el tratamiento de residuos sera un gran negocio

Port Adriano Mallorca | Una situación privilegiada

También tienen amarres dentro del puerto de Mallorca

Sobre las cotizadas creo que he hablado ya mucho

Una de mis participaciones preferidas es la de iberdrola a traves de ACS. Comentar que en tan solo un año ACS ha pasado de tener una deuda neta de mas de 9000 mill a 4900 mill y tienen mas de un 5% de iberdrola.

Acerinox

No es el que mas fabricas de acero tiene pero si el que tiene las mejores sobre todo en temas de eficiencia de costes.

Prosegur

Estan en europa,asia y latinoamerica.A mi me parece que el mayor valor añadido lo tienen en la gestión de los cajeros automáticos así como del efectivo, es un negocio con importantes barreras de entrada.

Ebro

Desde siempre he alabado su posicionamiento dentro del mercado del arroz como lider mundial y de la pasta. El negocio del arroz es simple, no hace falta gastar mucho en I+D y tiene buenos margenes...mi problema es que al ser un negocio tan bueno nunca ha estado regalada

Indra

Podrá gustar mas o menos pero la realidad es que a nivel financiero estan bastante saneados ademas estan posicionados en sectores estratégicos clave y con importantes barreras de entrada..un ejemplo son los únicos que suministran los tornos al metro de Madrid

Ebro Foods

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 09:08 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Again, las estadísticas mensuales no sirven para una polla (jranaino style)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo las unicas que he visto útiles son las anuales


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Jul 2013)

Buenos no guanosos dias señores y jato.

Espero que continuen subiendo ese Ibex por el bien de España.

Yo les venia a recomendar una gran compañia, quizas algo desconocida por aqui donde las sacyres y gamesas reinan. Se trata de Telefonica, es un holding financiero-telecomunicaciones lider interplanetario en su sector, algunos diran que solo esta ella, bueno vale pero es dificil ser el unico en algo. Como se dice en los entierros, gran compañia mejor persona.

PD: Por un ibex en verde, manifestacion hoy en el parque madrileño a las 17:36 horas.


----------



## Antigona (9 Jul 2013)

5,19 el Santander  y +0.5% el Ibex

He de decir que no me lo esperaba, hoy esperaba rojo, a lo largo de la sesión se irán suavizando las ganancias hasta ponerse rojo incluso.

Parece que a los mercados se las sudan las cuentas del PP y dan por descontado que Rajoy nunca dimitirán, si no haríamos una visita a los 5000 puntos.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 09:14 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> parece que quieren cerrar el gap , pero ya les digo yo que no lo conseguiran :no:



Qué pesadísimo eres siempre con la misma historia, al ignore, segundo de este hilo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Jul 2013)

Mecalux por lo que yo tengo conocido estan un poco aymama.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

From spam BMW 2 spam TEF, son sus costumbres y yatal..... :XX:


----------



## paulistano (9 Jul 2013)

Buenos dias.

Seguimos vivos otro dia.

Que se ponga todo el mundo largo, qué manera de ganar dinerito.....es un sinvivir!!!:XX:


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mecalux por lo que yo tengo conocido estan un poco aymama.



No tengo acceso a las cuentas pero desde luego están en un sector estrategico

Mecalux

Quizas SAP en tema de software si que les pueda comer un poco la oreja


Mira lo que han instalado en Font Vella

Font Vella

A mas de uno que trabaje con toros mecánicos esto le puede facilitar mucho la vida


----------



## Antigona (9 Jul 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> ¿Y cuándo la gente se dará cuenta de que el dinero y los bienes con los que se comercia no son lo mismo? El oro no se come. ¿Y los billetes, se comen? Tampoco, ¿verdad? Qué casualidad, ¿no?
> 
> Si el dinero se pudiera comer, por ejemplo, si se usase el petróleo o las patatas como dinero, se destruiría, se crearía fácilmente, y entonces sería muy dificil cuánto valen las cosas, al no tener el material usado como referencia un valor relativamente estable.
> 
> ...



Ah, hoy si estás Aceitunator ::::::, que calladito estás cuando no tienes con qué chinchar.

Vaya, pues me he equivocado, acelera la subida el Ibex, tocando los 8100 vamos a por la resistencia de los 8130, 5.20 el Santander, a ver si consigue cerrar por encima de estos valores y vamos a por los 5.30.

De momento me siguen pareciendo subidas exageradas para hoy y parece más bien el impulso de compra de por la mañana. ¿Alguien que mire algunos indicadores y nos diga algo? ¿Hay sobrecompra?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

Opino = que usted sr. aceitunator lo que ocurre es que es complicado asimilar mentalmente que el oro es DINERO. El mayor enemigo del oro ha sido la burbuja, que ha distorsionado los precios. Ahora toca esperar y ver donde aterriza 

Por otro lado, pienso que el petroleo (o más generalmente la energía) si sería el mejor referente para saber cuanto valen las cosas.


----------



## Antigona (9 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Seguimos vivos otro dia.
> 
> Que se ponga todo el mundo largo, qué manera de ganar dinerito.....es un sinvivir!!!:XX:



Parece que de momento seguimos largos, pero hoy es un buen día para ponerse cortos, en cuanto empiece a revertirse un poco o no rompa los 8130, tirará un poco hacia abajo. Eso sí, ya no sé como abrirá mañana. Tiene una resistencia importante en 8200, a lo mejor si sigue tirando del potencial alcista barre a todos los cortos.

Los resultados en EEUU y la situación en Europa parecen las claves, y parece que eso teñirá de verde. Al rojo podría tirar la situación del Marrano y del PP, pero como parece imposible que este dimite, pues nada, a seguir subidos al verde...


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> ¿Y cuándo la gente se dará cuenta de que el dinero y los bienes con los que se comercia no son lo mismo? El oro no se come. ¿Y los billetes, se comen? Tampoco, ¿verdad? Qué casualidad, ¿no?
> 
> Si el dinero se pudiera comer, por ejemplo, si se usase el petróleo o las patatas como dinero, se destruiría, se crearía fácilmente, y entonces sería muy dificil cuánto valen las cosas, al no tener el material usado como referencia un valor relativamente estable.
> 
> ...



Sera un refugio de valor pero a determinados precios es una insensatez comprarlo. Vale mas tener un campo que te produzca todos los años cereales tomates o lechugas que un lingote de oro. El problema del oro es justamente ese que es un refugio y el 80% de su precio es pura especulación, al margen de la joyeria y algo la industria es un metal que no es útil.Por esa regla de tres alguien que fuese ladrillero diría que el ladrillo es un refugio y por tanto cualquier precio que este alcanzase estaría justificado, pues eso mismo pasa con el oro. Tener oro a largo plazo es una buena idea pero nunca comprarlo a cualquier precio


----------



## Antigona (9 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Opino = que usted sr. aceitunator lo que ocurre es que es complicado asimilar mentalmente que el oro es DINERO. El mayor enemigo del oro ha sido la burbuja, que ha distorsionado los precios. Ahora toca esperar y ver donde aterriza
> 
> Por otro lado, pienso que el petroleo (o más generalmente la energía) si sería el mejor referente para saber cuanto valen las cosas.



¿Y la información? ¿Por qué no la información? Es difícil de cuantificar, pero la información es en esencia el corazón del Universo, y la Humanidad está empezando a descubrirlo: la cantidad de información en un sistema es lo que separa al orden del desorden y nosotros estamos comenzando a entender que la información es poder.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 09:32 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Sera un refugio de valor pero a determinados precios es una insensatez comprarlo. Vale mas tener un campo que te produzca todos los años cereales tomates o lechugas que un lingote de oro. El problema del oro es justamente ese que es un refugio y el 80% de su precio es pura especulación, al margen de la joyeria y algo la industria es un metal que no es útil.Por esa regla de tres alguien que fuese ladrillero diría que el ladrillo es un refugio y por tanto cualquier precio que este alcanzase estaría justificado, pues eso mismo pasa con el oro. Tener oro a largo plazo es una buena idea pero nunca comprarlo a cualquier precio



Es que la regla de tres del oro es la misma que la de los ladrilleros. Luego piden que no le intoxiquemos sus hilos del oro. Por favor, circulen fuera del hilo del Ibex.


----------



## juanfer (9 Jul 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> ¿Y cuándo la gente se dará cuenta de que el dinero y los bienes con los que se comercia no son lo mismo? El oro no se come. ¿Y los billetes, se comen? Tampoco, ¿verdad? Qué casualidad, ¿no?
> 
> Si el dinero se pudiera comer, por ejemplo, si se usase el petróleo o las patatas como dinero, se destruiría, se crearía fácilmente, y entonces sería muy dificil cuánto valen las cosas, al no tener el material usado como referencia un valor relativamente estable.
> 
> ...




Ayer la	Subasta de Deuda a Corto Plazo Alemana a 6 Meses (Bubill's)	-0,004%	

Esto quiere decir que hay inversores que son aun mas conservadores y prefieren perder dinero a cambio de mantener su patrimonio.

Las monedas fiducidarias, tienen una media de 50 y 100 años de vida. El oro desde el imperio romano, igual esto cambia, pero no a corto plazo.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Opino = que usted sr. aceitunator lo que ocurre es que es complicado asimilar mentalmente que el oro es DINERO. El mayor enemigo del oro ha sido la burbuja, que ha distorsionado los precios. Ahora toca esperar y ver donde aterriza
> 
> Por otro lado, pienso que el petroleo (o más generalmente la energía) si sería el mejor referente para saber cuanto valen las cosas.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, de hecho es buena idea tener oro pero no a cualquier precio igual que es buena idea tener energia , terrenos o propiedades. A mi también me parece que el precio de la energía es un indice mas real sobre el valor de las cosas


----------



## Antigona (9 Jul 2013)

¿Qué tal veis Iberdrola? Está jugando sobre el soporte, estoy pensando en abrir una orden con stop en 3,82, ahora no, a ver si suaviza un poco las ganancias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

Estrategia chicharrera del piratone con

*[ABENGOA B]*







No me responsabilizo de enculadas ajenas....


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

Lo que sí que es cierto es que por H o por B, Acerinox no acaba de arrancar. Desde luego que me gusta más y le veo más futuro que a Sacyr, pero lo que yo piense importa poco si llevan tanto a Sacyr como a Acerinox a los 4.80€. En ese caso, sé en qué bando quiero estar... aunque sea contrario a mi propia opinión.


----------



## inversobres (9 Jul 2013)

Julio, mes de jubilo. Hoy toca pomo asi que creo que hemos visto un claro resumen de la sesion.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo que sí que es cierto es que por H o por B, Acerinox no acaba de arrancar. Desde luego que me gusta más y le veo más futuro que a Sacyr, pero lo que yo piense importa poco si llevan tanto a Sacyr como a Acerinox a los 4.80€. En ese caso, sé en qué bando quiero estar... aunque sea contrario a mi propia opinión.




Yo por eso lo tengo decidido, entrare en ebro y acerinox a través de Alba. Acerinox aunque tiene buenas fabricas gasta mucho en costes operativos, ademas depende demasiado del ciclo lo cual hace que gestionar una buena entrada sea casi imposible. 
En Ebro tengo clarisimo que cuando llegue la integración con deoleo se van a convertir en lideres en tres sectores que para mi son claves dentro de la alimentación, arroz,pasta y aceite y como ahora mismo cotizan algo caros la única opción que veo factible es entrar por alba.


----------



## Abner (9 Jul 2013)

para los que se quieren poner cortos, comentar, que al igual que para día de ayer, no hay niveles relevantes abiertos, ni por arriba ni por abajo. y que aunque a estas alturas es más probable que esté dando las medidas de la modelo del mes, ayer se pulieron otros 700 contratos para la subida, y que seguiríamos en saldo positivo por unos 1400 contratos. Yo sigo dando por válido el entorno del 8350 como nivel mínimo para esta subida.

Buena suerte.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estrategia chicharrera del piratone con
> 
> *[ABENGOA B]*
> 
> ...



¿Has visto el volumen del dia 11?

CNMV - Notificaciones de posiciones cortas

Mira el 13 y 14 de junio es cuando mas cortos metieron.

Como un 10% del capital tienen en cortos,el dia que a alguien le de por recomprar va a dejar seco el mercado. Aunque por el momento cada vez tiene mas cortos.


Cortos abengoa


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo por eso lo tengo decidido, entrare en ebro y acerinox a través de Alba. Acerinox aunque tiene buenas fabricas gasta mucho en costes operativos, ademas depende demasiado del ciclo lo cual hace que gestionar una buena entrada sea casi imposible.
> En Ebro tengo clarisimo que cuando llegue la integración con deoleo se van a convertir en lideres en tres sectores que para mi son claves dentro de la alimentación, arroz,pasta y aceite y como ahora mismo cotizan algo caros la única opción que veo factible es entrar por alba.




A Alba la veo bien de precio. Creo que está bien decidido. Obviamente, a todos nos gustaría pillarla un 20% por debajo tras el guano, pero... ¿hay garantía de ello?

El diviendo también me gusta. Es el % ideal.


----------



## sr.anus (9 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> para los que se quieren poner cortos, comentar, que al igual que para día de ayer, no hay niveles relevantes abiertos, ni por arriba ni por abajo. y que aunque a estas alturas es más probable que esté dando las medidas de la modelo del mes, ayer se pulieron otros 700 contratos para la subida, y que seguiríamos en saldo positivo por unos 1400 contratos. Yo sigo dando por válido el entorno del 8350 como nivel mínimo para esta subida.
> 
> Buena suerte.



Gracias por su trabajo:Aplauso:


P.D Entonces que? el proximo chicharron de moda va a ser abengoa?


----------



## Algas (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya tengo decidida mi próxima entrada, sera en Alba , lo que no se a que precio:
> 
> Artá Capital
> 
> ...




Una opción muy interesante la de Alba ciertamente... (con el eterno ¿a qué precio entro?:, a lo mejor es interesante entrar en tramos (si es que finalmente vemos el Ibex a 6000 o por debajo).




ponzi dijo:


> Ebro
> 
> Desde siempre he alabado su posicionamiento dentro del mercado del arroz como lider mundial y de la pasta. El negocio del arroz es simple, no hace falta gastar mucho en I+D y tiene buenos margenes...mi problema es que al ser un negocio tan bueno nunca ha estado regalada
> 
> ...



Ebro me gusta, aguanta bien las caídas, aunque tampoco se va a disparar de precio... está bien como sustituto al plazo fijo por los dividendos.

Indra:
¿los tornos de metro?, eso está bien, pero también tienen un montón de proyectos de defensa parados. Todos esos recortes, pagos diferidos... no sé cómo le va a afectar, la verdad.:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Has visto el volumen del dia 11?
> 
> CNMV - Notificaciones de posiciones cortas
> 
> ...




Ahí petaron todos los culos de los que pensaban que el soporte era un suelo de mercado.... :XX: ):XX:)


----------



## j.w.pepper (9 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Again, las estadísticas mensuales no sirven para una polla (jranaino style)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En definitiva, lo que se debe de analizar es la desviación típica que expresa la desviación de los datos respecto de la media aritmética.

Recordando estadística y econometría de 3ro y cuarto, el profe insistía bastante en que una media puede ser un dato engañoso ya que se resulta muy afectada por valores muy extremos de una serie de datos, así podemos tener varias series con una media aritmética idéntica pero en las que subyacen realidades muy diferentes debido a la dispersión.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Acerinox

Cortos en Acerinox

Tambien cerca de un 10% en cortos, es probable que sepan que va a dar malos resultados a corto plazo.En algun momento empezaran a recomprar, es cuestion de hacerles un seguimiento...este viernes toca renovación.

En estos valores tan castigados y con tantos cortos una vez que empiezan a recomprar estos suben como la espuma, ya paso con sacyr ,gamesa y first solar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> A Alba la veo bien de precio. Creo que está bien decidido. Obviamente, a todos nos gustaría pillarla un 20% por debajo tras el guano, pero... ¿hay garantía de ello?
> 
> El diviendo también me gusta. Es el % ideal.



Luego os cuelgo un gráfico.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

asi que se atreven a cerrarlo , entonces peor para ujtedeh :no: :abajo:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> En definitiva, lo que se debe de analizar es la desviación típica que expresa la desviación de los datos respecto de la media aritmética.
> 
> Recordando estadística y econometría de 3ro y cuarto, el profe insistía bastante en que una media puede ser un dato engañoso ya que se resulta muy afectada por valores muy extremos de una serie de datos, así podemos tener varias series con una media aritmética idéntica pero en las que subyacen realidades muy diferentes debido a la dispersión.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta



Pues eso, que esos datos no valen _pa ná_ :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (9 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Gracias por su trabajo:Aplauso:
> 
> 
> P.D Entonces que? el proximo chicharron de moda va a ser abengoa?



Ojo, abengoa de la serie b.....


----------



## hydra69 (9 Jul 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> En definitiva, lo que se debe de analizar es la desviación típica que expresa la desviación de los datos respecto de la media aritmética.
> 
> Recordando estadística y econometría de 3ro y cuarto, el profe insistía bastante en que una media puede ser un dato engañoso ya que se resulta muy afectada por valores muy extremos de una serie de datos, así podemos tener varias series con una media aritmética idéntica pero en las que subyacen realidades muy diferentes debido a la dispersión.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta



Para las medidas de centralización las medianas son tus hamijas siempre,y lo bueno que tienen es que siempre existen.Cosa que no ocurre con la esperanza matemática(media en según que casos).Lo que ocurre es que las pobres no son tan populares como la media aritmética y tan fáciles de encontrar para según que cantidad de datos,si par o impar.

Sobre las medidas de dispersión,son eso una buena fuente de información para ver cuan dispersos están los datos,y para detectar valores outlayers(extremos).

PD: no he conseguido dormir un carajo,entre el calor y el desorden de los datos de forexpro(que se parecen a los de yahoo a lo que un huevo una castaña).


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> A Alba la veo bien de precio. Creo que está bien decidido. Obviamente, a todos nos gustaría pillarla un 20% por debajo tras el guano, pero... ¿hay garantía de ello?
> 
> El diviendo también me gusta. Es el % ideal.






Algas dijo:


> Una opción muy interesante la de Alba ciertamente... (con el eterno ¿a qué precio entro?:, a lo mejor es interesante entrar en tramos (si es que finalmente vemos el Ibex a 6000 o por debajo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alba yo lo tengo claro por debajo de 38 y cuanto mas barato mejor
Ebro a no ser que al mercado le de una locura no se va a disparar porque no esta barata por eso había pensado en alba, es un negocio que me gusta pero por precio nunca se ponía a tiro. A indra claro que le afectaran los pagos en diferido pero no creo que quiebren por ello , no es un negocio demasiado endeudado y la caja no la manejan del todo mal

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 10:06 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí petaron todos los culos de los que pensaban que el soporte era un suelo de mercado.... :XX: ):XX:)



Es simple quien quiera jugarse los cuartos en ese ruedo sevillano que espere a la renovación de cortos, hasta que no empiecen a recomprar y baje el % no creo que empiecen a subir con cierta contundencia. Esto mismo también pasara con acerinox, los dos tienen un 10% en posiciones cortas


----------



## hydra69 (9 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues eso, que esos datos no valen _pa ná_ :fiufiu:



Si, si valer si valen,y alguna conclusión curiosa se saca.

PD: por cierto como curiosidad curiosa,me he topado con el trabajo de la vida real de un forero es decir he descubierto la identidad secreta de ese forero,que por cierto es un cachondo e indicar que el tio es un fuera de serie y tiene todo mi respect. Obviamente tendrá todo el anonimato del mundo y más,pero de verdad que ha sido algo grato.

En este foro la verdad que quien menos te lo esperas("más o menos") es un genio.

Y no,no es el jato,aunque da el perfil


----------



## FranR (9 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> para los que se quieren poner cortos, comentar, que al igual que para día de ayer, no hay niveles relevantes abiertos, ni por arriba ni por abajo. y que aunque a estas alturas es más probable que esté dando las medidas de la modelo del mes, ayer se pulieron otros 700 contratos para la subida, y que seguiríamos en saldo positivo por unos 1400 contratos. Yo sigo dando por válido el entorno del 8350 como nivel mínimo para esta subida.
> 
> Buena suerte.



Dejé unos cuantos niveles relevantes a medio:

7.635 Soporte el día 3 muy claro, acumulando preparando la subida. (Este día es el que hice un intra, que subí la captura)

7.835 Zona de acumulación. 26 junio horario de tarde y *4 de Julio toda la mañana, acumulación fuerte*


7.932 28 de junio y 1-2 julio lo usaron para colocar papel y saltar stops de largos.

Las dos últimas sesiones se ha usado para acumular en largo. Hay que estar atento a la zona 8.025

8.175 Es el objetivo a corto tras la acumulación de los tres últimos días. PEEEEROOOO recuerdo que el jueves los IF se ponían tontos. Así que si tocamos el 8.175 hoy o mañana ajustaría los stops para proteger ganancias.


Todos estos niveles aparecían en el blog el 24 de Junio.


P.D. Me he sacado el carnet del pirata para viajar por Leuropa, a ver si me sirve mañana para pasar el control en Zurich...pondré documentos visuales ::


----------



## Abner (9 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Gracias por su trabajo:Aplauso:
> 
> 
> P.D Entonces que? el proximo chicharron de moda va a ser abengoa?



Yo de acciones ni puta idea, eso al maestro Janus que sí que parece que tiene contactos en el CNI, la CIA, y se va de chatos y tapas con Borne  

Yo, IMHO creo que aunque hoy se pueda bajar, la tendencia a corto es alcista, y por eso aviso a los que estén con el dedo sobre el botón de meter cortos.


----------



## FranR (9 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Niveles de futuro o de contado?. Gracias.



Siempre contado, Hamijo.


----------



## Abner (9 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Dejé unos cuantos niveles relevantes a medio:
> 
> 7.635 Soporte el día 3 muy claro, acumulando preparando la subida. (Este día es el que hice un intra, que subí la captura)
> 
> ...




Yo lo que he visto en estas 2 últimas jornadas, es distribución, bueno, la bajada del ¿viernes? fue de acumulación paupérrima de 300 contratos. En mi opinión, se están liberando de toda la acumulación de esta bajada brutal que no fue más que un monumental despioje y la troleada leoncia del siglo. Quizá porque los leoncios tenían o tienen la seguridad de que se les está haciendo un backup desde el BCE. 
En cualquier caso, hay gasolina para seguir subiendo al menos otro 3-5% más luego lo que consiguieran subir a base de distribuir cortos, y ahí sí, caer ya con fuerza, probablemente hasta niveles del 7200 ya que la tendencia a medio-largo plazo sería bajista en estos momentos. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jul 2013)

Que diversión ver el SP en los 1650, nivel pre-anuncio de menos QE

90 puntos de servicio punta a punta.

¿todavía será una trampa osezna? ::


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Como se toman los chinos la corrupción


http://www.eleconomista.es/internac...da-a-un-exministro-acusado-de-corrupcion.html


----------



## FranR (9 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Yo lo que he visto en estas 2 últimas jornadas, es distribución, bueno, la bajada del ¿viernes? fue de acumulación paupérrima de 300 contratos. En mi opinión, se están liberando de toda la acumulación de esta bajada brutal que no fue más que un monumental despioje y la troleada leoncia del siglo. Quizá porque los leoncios tenían o tienen la seguridad de que se les está haciendo un backup desde el BCE.
> En cualquier caso, hay gasolina para seguir subiendo al menos otro 3-5% más luego lo que consiguieran subir a base de distribuir cortos, y ahí sí, caer ya con fuerza, probablemente hasta niveles del 7200 ya que la tendencia a medio-largo plazo sería bajista en estos momentos.
> 
> Just my two cents.



Esa subida adicional que me comenta la tengo prevista. El canal a medio era 7635 – 8289, el punto íntermedio es una mini resistencia. Blog rules


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Si, si valer si valen,y alguna conclusión curiosa se saca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para ganar plata no vale ni un peo


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Si, si valer si valen,y alguna conclusión curiosa se saca.
> 
> PD: por cierto como curiosidad curiosa,me he topado con el trabajo de la vida real de un forero es decir he descubierto la identidad secreta de ese forero,que por cierto es un cachondo e indicar que el tio es un fuera de serie y tiene todo mi respect. Obviamente tendrá todo el anonimato del mundo y más,pero de verdad que ha sido algo grato.
> 
> ...




Para mí también ha sido un placer. Le garantizo igualmente el anonimato. Y véndame más parafarmacia que la cosa está muy malita!!!


----------



## hydra69 (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Para mí también ha sido un placer. Le garantizo igualmente el anonimato. Y véndame más parafarmacia que la cosa está muy malita!!!









Tampoco es ustec,y no vendo crecepelos.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 10:44 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para ganar plata no vale ni un peo



Valer valen,pero valen las del pirata no las de la pagina web esa chunga,pero a la serie hay que pasarla una descomposición estacional,eso quita el par de outlayers que tiene.Y supongo que alguna transformación para la varianza.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Tampoco es ustec,y no vendo crecepelos.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Jul 2013)

Con Ghkghk me iría de copas, tiene que ser un cachondo.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Con Ghkghk me iría de copas, tiene que ser un cachondo.




Eso dicen mis amigos cuando me vuelvo a ir sin pagar: "Esto es un cachondeo"...


----------



## juanfer (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso dicen mis amigos cuando me vuelvo a ir sin pagar: "Esto es un cachondeo"...



¿Al final como acabaron sus andanzas de juego al monopoli por Denia?


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Al final como acabaron sus andanzas de juego al monopoli por Denia?




Por ahora en fracaso. A ver si en octubre-noviembre los promotores lo ven (aún) más negro y aceptan en 2013 los precios de 2017...


----------



## paulistano (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por ahora en fracaso. A ver si en octubre-noviembre los promotores lo ven (aún) más negro y aceptan en 2013 los precios de 2017...



Pues parece ser que 2013 está siendo mucho mejor que 2012 gracias a nuestros amigos, los himbresoreh uropeos:Baile:


----------



## juanfer (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por ahora en fracaso. A ver si en octubre-noviembre los promotores lo ven (aún) más negro y aceptan en 2013 los precios de 2017...





paulistano dijo:


> Pues parece ser que 2013 está siendo mucho mejor que 2012 gracias a nuestros amigos, los himbresoreh uropeos:Baile:



Al menos el mercado de alquiler parece que esta haciendo importantes descuentos, les mantendre informados.


----------



## FranR (9 Jul 2013)

Desde luego Anacleto Agente Secreto y la T.I.A. no tienen nada que ver con ustedes.

Señores ANONIMATO!!!

Aquí pasamos muchos buenos ratos, pero de ahí a creer conocer al que tenemos al otro lado del teclado hay un mundo.


Por ejemplo el maese parece un tío agradable para ir a tomar unos medios... pero quien me dice que realmente no es Carmen de Mairena 








P.D. ¿Dentro de los productos de parafarmacia entra la vaselina? Aquí hay mercado!!!!! ::


----------



## Arrebonico (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por encima, ha reducido el capex y la deuda de largo plazo.Estos negocios con margenes tan bajos y con costes tan elevados no hay que mirar los beneficios netos si no los beneficios operativos así como la evolución de la deuda,del capex y del flujo de caja operativo, valen lo que sean capaz de meter en la caja y que el banco no se lo lleve vía intereses.A Arcelor y Eon les pasa parecido. Ahora mismo alcoa vale 8000 mill de dolares y si no me equivoco es el mayor productor del mundo de aluminio



Ahora mismo, un 15% de la capacidad de producción de alus está parada. Si hiciese falta se pondría en marcha en cuestión de poco tiempo, así se podrían, o mantener precios, o hacerlos bajar. Lo digo para que meta esta variable en su trade.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Ahora mismo, un 15% de la capacidad de producción de alus está parada. Si hiciese falta se pondría en marcha en cuestión de poco tiempo, así se podrían, o mantener precios, o hacerlos bajar. Lo digo para que meta esta variable en su trade.



Entonces incrementarían el flujo de caja, en ese caso valdrian un 15% mas


----------



## juanfer (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Alba yo lo tengo claro por debajo de 38 y cuanto mas barato mejor
> Ebro a no ser que al mercado le de una locura no se va a disparar porque no esta barata por eso había pensado en alba, es un negocio que me gusta pero por precio nunca se ponía a tiro. A indra claro que le afectaran los pagos en diferido pero no creo que quiebren por ello , no es un negocio demasiado endeudado y la caja no la manejan del todo mal
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 10:06 ----------
> ...




He visto que Alba tiene ACS en su cartera y tiene operaciones inmobiliarias. No se no lo veo claro.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Jul 2013)

Estaba claro que cuando el presidente de Bankia comprase las acciones se iba a disparar bastante... Bankia es fiel a su corruptela.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> He visto que Alba tiene ACS en su cartera y tiene operaciones inmobiliarias. No se no lo veo claro.



Pues yo a ACS la veo como un plus, es la tapadilla,han reducido a la mitad su deuda neta y encima tienen una participación mayoritaria en una constructora alemana mas la participación en iberdrola. Y sobre las inversiones inmobiliarias ahora mismo también es un plus, a nadie le gustan así que cotizan a la baja, tienen edificios estratégicos de oficinas en Madrid y Barcelona.

Si os fijais casi todas las empresas que he ido mencionando últimamente tienen valores ocultos que a simple vista no se ven


Un 5% de iberdrola son 1200 mill y Alba tiene cerca de un 20% de ACS, asi que a lo tonto tienen 240 mill en iberdrola.


Tener activos inmobiliarios alquilados a empresas es un chollo impresionante, si no que se lo pregunten a los dueños de oficinas bancarias, mas de uno alucinaría de lo que se paga.

Alba capitaliza ahora mismo por 2000 mill


----------



## hydra69 (9 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Desde luego Anacleto Agente Secreto y la T.I.A. no tienen nada que ver con ustedes.
> 
> Señores ANONIMATO!!!
> 
> ...




De verdad que con vosotros no se puede.

La última vez que digo nada en este hilo.Me diréis que he ido en plan jato y cia por este hilo en la medida de lo que he podido he ayudado a otros foreros.Y si me equivoco me equivoco como también acierto pero no me escondo.

Y el forero en cuestión no es ninguno de los que frecuenta el hilo del ibex,simplemente repasando el tema de series temporales para spss me di de bruces con el trabajo de este señor,que curiosamente sus iniciales coinciden con el nick del foro y además por lo que ha demostrado en el foro cumple con el perfil.

Solo fue un comentario jocoso y una curiosidad.Casualidad exactamente.

Para mi blanco y en botella.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> De verdad que con vosotros no se puede.
> 
> La última vez que digo nada en este hilo.Me diréis que e ido en plan jato y cia por este hilo en la medida de lo que he podido he ayudado a otros foreros.Y si me equivoco me equivoco como también acierto pero no me escondo.
> 
> ...



es un genio de este foro y no es MV ? ienso: un poco raro no :8:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> De verdad que con vosotros no se puede.
> 
> La última vez que digo nada en este hilo.Me diréis que e ido en plan jato y cia por este hilo en la medida de lo que he podido he ayudado a otros foreros.Y si me equivoco me equivoco como también acierto pero no me escondo.
> 
> ...




No entiendo. Para mí usted no ha hecho nada malo.


----------



## hydra69 (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No entiendo. Para mí usted no ha hecho nada malo.



Es la sorna y el cachondeo,que no he dormido una mierda y me sienta fatal,estaré gruñón.Estoy más sensible la piel de un guiri en la playa.

Disculpas si he ofendido a alguien con mis modales.


----------



## tarrito (9 Jul 2013)

Ustek :no: , nada mas que disí 8:


----------



## FranR (9 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> De verdad que con vosotros no se puede.
> 
> La última vez que digo nada en este hilo.Me diréis que he ido en plan jato y cia por este hilo en la medida de lo que he podido he ayudado a otros foreros.Y si me equivoco me equivoco como también acierto pero no me escondo.
> 
> ...



Aquí somos más de excell, el SPSS para fardar y poco más.

Magnífico programilla que más o menos domino y que me ha dado bastante juego.

Ya se ha comentado por el hilo en más de una ocasión que se lograban modelos de alta fiabilidad, hasta que dejaban de funcionar.... y cuando lo hacían te arrastraba a los "infiennos".

De ahí muchos pasamos a los modelos "dinámicos" con distintos horizontes temporales. 

P.E. 
Modelo gatuno, cortilargo, según sople el levante
Modelo: No dejes el culo mucho tiempo expuesto. Intradía.
Modelo Inversó a largo. Con soluciones a más de 20 sesiones.


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El otro día hablando de alba Bertok y Janus comentaban que los holding cotizaban con descuentos del 25% sobre valor en libros, pues bien durante los últimos meses Alba esta creando valor, unos 3 eu por accion.Actualmente sus participaciones rondan los 2950 mill de valoración,y si aplicamos un descuento del 25% por ser holding eso nos da un precio de 38 eu, siempre que se compre por debajo sera una buena compra.A valor de libros el negocio vale 50 eu. No tienen deuda e históricamente han movido muy bien los flujos de efectivo que consiguen de los dividendos de sus participadas.
> 
> 
> CORPORACION FINANCIERA ALBA (ALB:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> ...



Es lo más parecido a una empresa de inversión que hay en España. Con lo que conlleva de bueno y de malo enun pais donde todo lo domina la casta.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Horrible lo que cuesta ganar unos pocos pipos corto..



no sueltes los cortos negron del futuro :no:


----------



## paulistano (9 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Horrible lo que cuesta ganar unos pocos pipos corto..



Qué manía con el siemprecortismo.....:ouch:

En realidad más que nada quiero guano por sacyr, en días de guano, la puta generalmente se va al verde:rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

En Crónicas Españolas de Ayer y de Hoy, por orden cronológico:

Oaris de CAF, uno de los tres Alta velocidad homologados en Brasil.

ACS, Indra, Abengoa, Talgo y Bombardier entran en el consorcio español que pujará por el AVE de Brasil. Sorprendentemente, dejan fuera a CAF:

ACS, Indra, Abengoa, Talgo y Bombardier entran en el consorcio espaol que pujar por el AVE de Brasil 


CAF logra un contrato de 380 millones para suministrar 35 trenes a Brasil
La compañía española fabricará 280 vagones para la red de ferrocarriles de Sao Paulo
La empresa afirma que se convierte en "el mayor fabricante de trenes" del país sudamericano

CAF logra un contrato de 380 millones para suministrar 35 trenes a Brasil | Economía | EL PAÍS 


El consorcio español del AVE pide un mes de prórroga y Brasil se lo niega

El consorcio español del AVE pide un mes de prórroga y Brasil se lo niega - elEconomista.es 


Creo intuir el final de la historia...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

al ibex lo van a tirar para luego subirlo a los cielos , el objetivo esta en los 10200 para el venci-miento de diciembre  

creo que van a hacer una figura muy bonita del AT :Aplauso:


----------



## Arrebonico (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aventúrese onvre!


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Jul 2013)

apunto Alba al radar list...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> con el hueco cerrado mejor asegurar.



hoy no hubo hueco , el hueco esta en los 7770 :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Aventúrese onvre!




Está la opción que me gustaría, que es que CAF se presentara con otro socio y se lo llevase. Cosa que dudo, ya que están muy centrados en otros proyectos como el de Londres y además sería enfrentarse a Fomento y su perpetua elección de lo peperos de Talgo, con lo cual en un futuro no dejarían ni las migajas para CAF.

Y la opción que va a suceder, que es que el consorcio español no resulte vencedor. Por gilipollas, y dejar fuera a una empresa que es la primera en el sector en aquel país, tiene contactos, fábrica allí, un tren homologado para el proyecto... Pero le faltan sobres y mamandurria (al menos en el gobierno pepero, en el anterior sí había).


----------



## Arrebonico (9 Jul 2013)

Los 8000 ibexianos se están resistiendo... ¿FranR?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

llamele por su nombre de batalla


----------



## hydra69 (9 Jul 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> spss es un programa muy limitado, onvre...









A buen entendedor, pocas palabras .....

A Buster le tocasteis los webos,dale saludos al Andorrano.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> apunto Alba al radar list...











LCIRPM dijo:


> Es lo más parecido a una empresa de inversión que hay en España. Con lo que conlleva de bueno y de malo enun pais donde todo lo domina la casta.



A mi me parece una buena inversión por 2000 mill. Tocan casi todos los palos, solo les falta alguna teleco,alguna empresa de ascensores o algún laboratorio...
Sobre la casta como hoy en día esta en la parrilla día si y día también el caso de Barcenas me gustaría hacer una reflexión personal. España viene de una situación muy mala que a priori mucha gente no era consciente porque su piso cada día valía mas,en su trabajo cada vez le iba mejor y hasta podíamos viajar a Manhatan creyéndonos los reyes del mambo.Antes si que estábamos mal de verdad, ahora aunque venimos del hoyo el hecho de que salgan a la luz todos los casos de corrupcion que las empresas se estén reestructurando de verdad reduciendo deuda y algunas se estén internacionalizando...pues parece que algo si que esta cambiando


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Está la opción que me gustaría, que es que CAF se presentara con otro socio y se lo llevase. Cosa que dudo, ya que están muy centrados en otros proyectos como el de Londres y además sería enfrentarse a Fomento y su perpetua elección de lo peperos de Talgo, con lo cual en un futuro no dejarían ni las migajas para CAF.
> 
> Y la opción que va a suceder, que es que el consorcio español no resulte vencedor. Por gilipollas, y dejar fuera a una empresa que es la primera en el sector en aquel país, tiene contactos, fábrica allí, un tren homologado para el proyecto... Pero le faltan sobres y mamandurria (al menos en el gobierno pepero, en el anterior sí había).



Por 1000 mill es una gran negocio con un know how único el mundo, al final por mucho que les pongan la zancadilla las cosas caen por su propio peso.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

malditos horeros , vienen aqui a trollearnos :ouch: 

que tal el soporte del 1200 aguanta bien o ke aze :Baile:


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> malditos horeros , vienen aqui a trollearnos :ouch:
> 
> que tal el soporte del 1200 aguanta bien o ke aze :Baile:



Ponga orden soldier, que nos invaden el hilo.


----------



## egarenc (9 Jul 2013)

Ponzi,la tengo apuntada para entrar sobre 27, aunque no se si llegara a estar a esos precios.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por 1000 mill es una gran negocio con un know how único el mundo, al final por mucho que les pongan la zancadilla las cosas caen por su propio peso.





Este es el que sería impresionante:

CAF Siemens se retira del Crossrail de Londres - Comentarios de mercado de bolsa 

Se ha retirado Siemens. CAF queda como única europea invitada a participar, junto a Hitachi y Bombardier. Más de 1.200 millones de euros en juego.

FCC, ACS y Ferrovial participan en las obras.


----------



## erpako (9 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> malditos horeros , vienen aqui a trollearnos :ouch:
> 
> que tal el soporte del 1200 aguanta bien o ke aze :Baile:



No hay nada más brillante en el firmamento que MV, es envidia a su luz cegadora que eclipsa el brillo del oro.:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2013)




----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jul 2013)

Toma pirata, abre el bolsillo ...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-defensa-de-altos-cargos-imputados-ere.html


----------



## Algas (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> ...A indra claro que le afectaran los pagos en diferido pero no creo que quiebren por ello , no es un negocio demasiado endeudado y la caja no la manejan del todo mal



Bueno, sus argumentos pro-Indra ganan puntos Señor Ponzi 

Indra se adjudica un contrato en Kuala Lumpur por 28 millones de euros | Empresas | Cinco Días


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Ponzi,la tengo apuntada para entrar sobre 27, aunque no se si llegara a estar a esos precios.



Seria comprar el holding por 1570 mill, patra ver algo asi alguna de sus participadas deberia dar algun buen susto a corto plazo ,igual acs y acerinox.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Toma pirata, abre el bolsillo ...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-defensa-de-altos-cargos-imputados-ere.html



esto es de jurado de guardia los impuestos impuestos pagados por todos para defender a chorizos ............... (yo di mis 50 € a caritas, seguro que los fanan, no doy ni un céntimo más a hacienda) .......... pero esto que es compensación por robo


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Este es el que sería impresionante:
> 
> CAF Siemens se retira del Crossrail de Londres - Comentarios de mercado de bolsa
> 
> ...



CAF fabricando trenes son únicos, lo raro es que o para un contrato tan grande no hayan buscado una joint venture.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jul 2013)




----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Bueno, sus argumentos pro-Indra ganan puntos Señor Ponzi
> 
> Indra se adjudica un contrato en Kuala Lumpur por 28 millones de euros | Empresas | Cinco Días



El mundo es muy grande


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> esto es de jurado de guardia los impuestos impuestos pagados por todos para defender a chorizos ............... (yo di mis 50 € a caritas, seguro que los fanan, no doy ni un céntimo más a hacienda) .......... pero esto que es compensación por robo



y siendo especulata y con el rabo que decís que gastáis los del foro, la mordida de hacienda en la "probables" plusvis ......


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jul 2013)

Descanse en paz...

La inmobiliaria Fergo Aisa entra en concurso de acreedores, con una deuda de 250 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jul 2013)

El FMI rebaja drásticamente el crecimiento de Latam: Brasil y México los más afectados - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No hagan fuerza para evitar el desplome, ya hemos tocado los máximos, y al parecer toca tirarlo un poco.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 15:20 ----------
> 
> ...



Negro, eres la luz que alumbra el camino.

Estos páramos no son propicios para la conversión, demasiado herejes siemprealcistas. El próximo tramo a la baja les destrozará el siemprealcismo.

Celebraciones vanas sobre un culibex que siguen entrampado en los 8000 mientras medio mundo vuela alto. :::::: Sin embargo, la gacelada siempre lleva en cartera los valores que giran y suben :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me parece una buena inversión por 2000 mill. Tocan casi todos los palos, solo les falta alguna teleco,alguna empresa de ascensores o algún laboratorio...
> Sobre la casta como hoy en día esta en la parrilla día si y día también el caso de Barcenas me gustaría hacer una reflexión personal. España viene de una situación muy mala que a priori mucha gente no era consciente porque su piso cada día valía mas,en su trabajo cada vez le iba mejor y hasta podíamos viajar a Manhatan creyéndonos los reyes del mambo.Antes si que estábamos mal de verdad, ahora aunque venimos del hoyo el hecho de que salgan a la luz todos los casos de corrupcion que las empresas se estén reestructurando de verdad reduciendo deuda y algunas se estén internacionalizando...pues parece que algo si que esta cambiando



Por eso decía lo de lo bueno y lo malo. Quien sobreviva a la crisis será de la casta (Aunque algún castuzo caiga también)

Si Alba tiene pulmón para aguantar (Las cajas han vendido participaciones, Bankia, Popular y el resto de bancos lo tendrán que hacer) será una gran apuesta. Pero yo creo que aun queda mucha tela por re-cortar.


----------



## inversobres (9 Jul 2013)

Hoy es martes y ya sabeis lo que significa. Pomo.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Jul 2013)

pero que demonios hace el ibex


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

el rebotito del ibex llego mucho mas arriba de lo que esperaba , pero es solo eso , su destino esta en los 6,x :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jul 2013)

El FMI empeora las previsiones para España: no crecerá en 2014 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Arrebonico (9 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pero que demonios hace el ibex



Esos 8000, los pastores nos quieren allí un tiempo.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

por fin nos salimos del lateral amiotrofico , todos preparidos para la vuelta a los movimientos en tendencia :Baile:

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 16:08 ----------

en los 8000  mas quisieran los siemprealcistas :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Decidme, ¿No es bello ver cómo el pordiosero índice multipatrio toma el mando y señala a todos los demás el camino a seguir?



vended por ejpaña coño 

vamos bajistas no tengais piedad , no deis cuartel y lo mas importante es la destruccion del espiritu de lucha de los siemprealcistas :no:

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 16:20 ----------

cierre de gap y movimiento a la contra , es que casi no falla :Baile:


----------



## TenienteDan (9 Jul 2013)

La sangre correrá por los mercados, el Ibex arderá en los fuegos purificadores del Señor de la Luz, los 4000 puntos aguardan.

Se acaba la droga...

Se acaba la esperanza...

Abandonadla siempre-alcistas, el Ibex se reboza por el fango mientras los mayores ya han marcado máximos históricos... la hora de la purificación está cerca.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> La sangre correrá por los mercados, el Ibex arderá en los fuegos purificadores del Señor de la Luz, los 4000 puntos aguardan.
> 
> Se acaba la droga...
> 
> ...



ganas de cerrar cortos aumentando :ouch: 

cuidadin porque el eurostoxx50 se a quedado a 3 pipos de cerrar su gap ienso:

en la paralela de la jran bajista la pueden sostener , con permiso del nivelito 7762 y el cierre del gapsito 7770 :bla:

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 16:29 ----------

pensandolo bien toda esa zona puede ser fuerte soporte 23,6% fibonazi y gapsito sin cerrar ienso:


----------



## paulistano (9 Jul 2013)

Curioso el volumen en sacyr. 

La llevo vigilando y en la primera media hora se ha negociado el 25% del total del dia


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Jul 2013)

Posiblemente veamos en los próximos meses euro más barato que el dólar.
Pero no me hagáis mucho caso.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jul 2013)

Nada ha cambiado

USA rules y está pepónico


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Posiblemente veamos en los próximos meses euro más barato que el dólar.
> Pero no me hagáis mucho caso.



no se lo haremos 8:

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 16:43 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Nada ha cambiado
> 
> USA rules y está pepónico



hoy se giran a la baja :abajo:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Don Gato, vive Ud atormentado por los alcistas. Pasa demasiadas horas en el mercado (posicionado) y eso no hay sistema nervioso que lo aguante, ni cartera que lo financie.
> 
> Le vapulean el conocimiento como si fuera gaseosa y le sale mucha espuma.
> 
> ...



el trolleo es asi , que se le va a hacer ienso:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Jul 2013)

La Bolsa volverá a ser la de siempre cuando callen los políticos | Investing.com
Interesante análisis. ienso:

"El Gran Rebote, que se intentó dibujar a finales de año, no se ha consolidado en el primer semestre y, por tanto, no ha devuelto a la Bolsas a sus orígenes, pese al empeño de los que se apuntan al optimismo a marchas forzadas. El Gran Rebote, si es que fragua ahora en el segundo semestre ¡otra vez la misma cantinela del segundo semestre!, está patrocinado por los bancos de inversión, los pocos bancos de inversión anglosajones que han logrado sobrevivir a la Crisis con la ayuda, claro está, de Gobiernos y Bancos Centrales, que permiten hacer y deshacer posiciones cortas, warrants, turbowarrants, futuros, derivados y demás operaciones obscenas. Es un movimiento propiciado por los programas ligados a ordenadores y derivados. Es decir, todo ha seguido igual que antes de la Crisis. La Gran y Peligrosa diferencia es que los bancos que han sobrevivido son más Grandes y, por tanto, más peligrosos. Estamos en manos de unos pocos...".

"...Pero lo normal es que todo cambie y que la evolución de las Bolsas se vaya ajustando de manera progresiva al devenir de sus propios fundamentos, es decir, a la valoración de las acciones según las cuentas de resultados de las empresas cotizadas. Eso se producirá cuando las turbulencias sean menores, cuando los mercados hayan aprendido a convivir con el nuevo escenario, cuando callen los políticos, cuando los bancos centrales dejen de aparecer en los Medios de Comunicación. Es decir, cuando amanezca ese nuevo día del que tanto se ha hablado en los últimos cinco años, pero que nadie hemos contemplado aún ¡Qué bonitos son los amaneceres! Ahí está el reto, ahí reside la dificultad a la hora de faenar por los mercados financieros y, también, por otros que han estado en la cima durante los últimos años como mercado el inmobiliario y todo tipo de commodities. La Bolsa volverá a sus orígenes. Pero será un mercado más corto y flácido, con poco músculo, porque lo ha perdido en el desapalancamiento. Cuando la Bolsa vuelva a ser Bolsa, los resultados alcanzarán un gran protagonismo...".

Fue el inicio de la conversación que mantuve hace unos días con uno de los grandes profesionales de la Bolsa a nivel mundial, a propósito del pésimo comportamiento del mercado en el primer semestre del año. Añade que los mercados de acciones se enfrentan a un futuro incierto en términos de rentabilidades y de creación de valor, porque las expectativas de mejores resultados empresariales en todos los mercados y áreas de actividad del mundo desarrollado arrojan una combinación turbia y fea en calidad, que no en cantidad. Recalca, además, que muchos de “los que se definen profesionales de las Bolsas insisten en recomendar acciones por el cálculo del PER según resultados pasados, cuando se ha comprobado que lo que prima es el mejor acercamiento posible al futuro. Lo que hoy es aparentemente barato mañana puede serlo aún más. De hecho así lo hemos visto en los últimos seis años”.

“¿Resultados? Las valoraciones bursátiles actuales ya han recogido el mejor de los escenarios. Yo aconsejo a mis clientes no ir detrás de los mercados, con la lengua fuera, ni confiar en las estadísticas a la hora de proyectar inversiones”.

“Mientras, hay que seguir con atención los indicadores adelantados, el estado de salud de las principales economías y evaluar los enormes destrozos que han ocasionado tantas y tan continuadas turbulencias. Hay que tener mucha paciencia. La Bolsa volverá a sus orígenes, a ser Bolsa. Todo llegará”, sentencia.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Por eso decía lo de lo bueno y lo malo. Quien sobreviva a la crisis será de la casta (Aunque algún castuzo caiga también)
> 
> Si Alba tiene pulmón para aguantar (Las cajas han vendido participaciones, Bankia, Popular y el resto de bancos lo tendrán que hacer) será una gran apuesta. Pero yo creo que aun queda mucha tela por re-cortar.



Si no recuerdo mal su banco era el mas saneado de TODA la zona euro, que no es pecata minuta. Esta gente ha sobrevivido a todo y a todos los regimenes y mas aun han sabido moverse en todos los ambientes.Donde ponen el ojo rara vez se equivocan a largo plazo


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

huelo gap a la baja gordisimo para mañana


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Casi triplica los activos de máxima calidad en comparación a otras entidades


http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1112139/0/bancos/espana/mas-solventes/


----------



## paulistano (9 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> huelo gap a la baja gordisimo para mañana



Sr. Jato no me tiente a comprar más.... Que voy cargadisimo :Baile:

Sabias palabras negrodelfuturo.


----------



## nombre (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Casi triplica los activos de máxima calidad en comparación a otras entidades
> 
> 
> Entidades más solventes en España: Banca March, la Kutxa, Unicaja, BBVA, BBK y Santander - 20minutos.es





Esas fechas... 8:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> y siendo especulata y con el rabo que decís que gastáis los del foro, la mordida de hacienda en la "probables" plusvis ......









---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 15:22 ----------

[/COLOR]

Las plusvis virtuales no tributan.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 15:24 ----------

Hoy da la nariz que los LEOs han girado sus posiciones a corto plazo... ¿Se sabe el saldo?

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 15:27 ----------

Alguien se acuerda del verano del 98?...... Qué crisis..... aquella, ná que ver con la de ahora.

Necesitamos un verano como aquél, para la claudicación; sería fantástico que ahora se metieran 4000-5000 points de descenso y en Octubre estuvieran todos los del gobierno en la puta cárcel, ex paña fuera del euro, y en el Gobierno, un equipo de funcionarios mixtos.[/QUOTE]









bertok dijo:


> Negro, eres la luz que alumbra el camino.
> 
> Estos páramos no son propicios para la conversión, demasiado herejes siemprealcistas. El próximo tramo a la baja les destrozará el siemprealcismo.
> 
> Celebraciones vanas sobre un culibex que siguen entrampado en los 8000 mientras medio mundo vuela alto. :::::: Sin embargo, la gacelada siempre lleva en cartera los valores que giran y suben :XX::XX::XX:



Está muy feo eso de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano, no da opción al forero o foreros aludidos a demostrar nada.








Desde el móvil no puedo, pero si quieren mañana posteo los beneficios del 1/1 a mitad de marzo, que fue cuando compré primero CAF y luego Gamesa. Son otros 4.200 euros (sobre 50.000). Luego metí esos 54.000 en lo que están viendo. Y de hecho faltan 1.300 que me dio ayer CAF como dividendos.


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sr. Jato no me tiente a comprar más.... Que voy cargadisimo :Baile:
> 
> Sabias palabras negrodelfuturo.



MV no es traidor , advertido queda :no:

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 17:24 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> ---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 15:22 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...











Está muy feo eso de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano, no da opción al forero o foreros aludidos a demostrar nada.








Desde el móvil no puedo, pero si quieren mañana posteo los beneficios del 1/1 a mitad de marzo, que fue cuando compré primero CAF y luego Gamesa. Son otros 4.200 euros (sobre 50.000). Luego metí esos 54.000 en lo que están viendo. Y de hecho faltan 1.300 que me dio ayer CAF como dividendos.


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]

chaval que tal si quedamos mañana a las 9 en punto pa unas copas y un secuestro express , piensa en lo que vas a fardar con tus colegas


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV no es traidor , advertido queda :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 17:24 ----------
> 
> ...



chaval que tal si quedamos mañana a las 9 en punto pa unas copas y un secuestro express , piensa en lo que vas a fardar con tus colegas [/QUOTE]

Buena suerte encontrándome, escribiendo con móvil de empresa en wifi de la empresa de al lado... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Esas fechas... 8:



Da igual siempre ha sido el mas solvente, mas que nada porque se han dedicado a lo suyo a financiar proyectos reales y de empresas o personas solventes.Si la banca es un negocio impresionante lo que pasa que en España ha habido mucho kamicace que ha dado el dinero sin mirar la contraparte


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 15:22 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...











Está muy feo eso de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano, no da opción al forero o foreros aludidos a demostrar nada.








Desde el móvil no puedo, pero si quieren mañana posteo los beneficios del 1/1 a mitad de marzo, que fue cuando compré primero CAF y luego Gamesa. Son otros 4.200 euros (sobre 50.000). Luego metí esos 54.000 en lo que están viendo. Y de hecho faltan 1.300 que me dio ayer CAF como dividendos.


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]

No me refería a usted que es un larguista convencido, bastante tiene con lo suyo::.

Si no a los siemprealcistas wannabes que siempre están en la mierda chicharro que sube 8::::::: 

Borre eso que ha posteado.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

pues tu te lo pierdes ghk , si solo hiban a ser 125 acciones de nada , ademas no hiba a emplear excesiva violencia por ser forero , haya cada quien :rolleye:


----------



## tarrito (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> chaval que tal si quedamos mañana a las 9 en punto pa unas copas y un secuestro express , piensa en lo que vas a fardar con tus colegas



Buena suerte encontrándome, escribiendo con móvil de empresa en wifi de la empresa de al lado... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]

psss pssss ... Jatroll, sí ustek ... se rumorea que se pasa por Denia de vez en cuando, a la caza de gangas inmobiliarias.

ya sabe! se atrinchera a la entrada del pueblo y espera que pasa un tío con clase y buen porte ... ES ÉL , ataque felino a la yugular y es suyo 

::


----------



## paulistano (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 15:22 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...











Está muy feo eso de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano, no da opción al forero o foreros aludidos a demostrar nada.








Desde el móvil no puedo, pero si quieren mañana posteo los beneficios del 1/1 a mitad de marzo, que fue cuando compré primero CAF y luego Gamesa. Son otros 4.200 euros (sobre 50.000). Luego metí esos 54.000 en lo que están viendo. Y de hecho faltan 1.300 que me dio ayer CAF como dividendos.


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]

Pero Ghk,, no entre al trapo.... Que aquí todos hemos leído operaciones cantadas en directo por innumerables foristas en valores como gamesa, sacyr o la propia caf..... La mayoría de ellas airosas. 

No se han cantado bankias ni populares..... 

Lo bueno de todo esto es que lo que está escrito, esta escrito y lo hemos visto todos. 

Las operaciones se cantan con entrada y salida, si alguien no se las cree, que no se las crea..... Nosotros a lo nuestro.....


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> psss pssss ... Jatroll, sí ustek ... se rumorea que se pasa por Denia de vez en cuando, a la caza de gangas inmobiliarias.
> 
> ya sabe! se atrinchera a la entrada del pueblo y espera que pasa un tío con clase y buen porte ... ES ÉL , ataque felino a la yugular y es suyo
> 
> ::



eso que dice ustec esta muy feo y ademas es delito :no:

las cosas hay que hacerlas de mutuo acuerdo como la gente civilizada


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Está muy feo eso de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano, no da opción al forero o foreros aludidos a demostrar nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me refería a usted que es un larguista convencido, bastante tiene con lo suyo::.

Si no a los siemprealcistas wannabes que siempre están en la mierda chicharro que sube 8::::::: 

Borre eso que ha posteado.[/QUOTE]

No se preocupe. Es captura de pantalla donde no se ve ningún dato. Y es cierto que escribo desde un móvil de empresa (más de 300 empleados) y wifi robado... De todas formas, tampoco es una cantidad como para eso. Conozco multitud de personas que tienen bastante más en cuenta corriente. Y los albanokosovares también :

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> La sangre correrá por los mercados, el Ibex arderá en los fuegos purificadores del Señor de la Luz, los 4000 puntos aguardan.
> 
> Se acaba la droga...
> 
> ...



hoy le dado lo que fuma *bertok* no?

no yet..........


----------



## Antigona (9 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sr. Jato no me tiente a comprar más.... Que voy cargadisimo :Baile:
> 
> Sabias palabras negrodelfuturo.



Uff pues yo hoy estoy casi por darle la razón, no me ha gustado nada el cierre que hemos hecho después de como ha ido toda la sesión, mañana rojo creo.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

Mientras tanto CAF empalmandose al cierre... Al final Montoro va a ser un santo, porque si no fuese por él todo estaría vendido como un 15-20% abajo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Algas (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mientras tanto CAF empalmandose al cierre... Al final Montoro va a ser un santo, porque si no fuese por él todo estaría vendido como un 15-20% abajo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo me consuelo pensando que el mercado vacila también al tontoro


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mientras tanto CAF empalmandose al cierre... Al final Montoro va a ser un santo, porque si no fuese por él todo estaría vendido como un 15-20% abajo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



estuviste un tiempo pillado con un buen porcentaje a la contra no ienso:


----------



## Krim (9 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estuviste un tiempo pillado con un buen porcentaje a la contra no ienso:



...Le dijo la sartén al cazo...


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No me refería a usted que es un larguista convencido, bastante tiene con lo suyo::.
> 
> Si no a los siemprealcistas wannabes que siempre están en la mierda chicharro que sube 8:::::::
> 
> Borre eso que ha posteado.



No se preocupe. Es captura de pantalla donde no se ve ningún dato. Y es cierto que escribo desde un móvil de empresa (más de 300 empleados) y wifi robado... De todas formas, tampoco es una cantidad como para eso. Conozco multitud de personas que tienen bastante más en cuenta corriente. Y los albanokosovares también :

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]

En una expaña destruida y con millones de familias pasándolo mal, usted es un caramelo. Sea más prudente.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hoy le dado lo que fuma *bertok* no?
> 
> no yet..........



Creo que son mucho peores las setas...alguno ve hasta gnomos verdes


http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=1841255


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estuviste un tiempo pillado con un buen porcentaje a la contra no ienso:



CAF sí, las primeras 30 estaban a 315 o así, y las siguientes 35 sobre 285. Ya las ultimas 60 son de ¿264?... No sé, no me acuerdo de las cifras exactas y en móvil no sé cómo mirarlo. 

En Gamesa no. Esta es la tercera andanada, y siempre verde. De hecho, de haber mantenido las primeras hubiera hecho el lustro...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

la verdad es que con los de este foro no me pasaria mucho , vamos que si tie que haber secuestro express pues no hay mas remedio , eso su solo pediria la voluntad :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No se preocupe. Es captura de pantalla donde no se ve ningún dato. Y es cierto que escribo desde un móvil de empresa (más de 300 empleados) y wifi robado... De todas formas, tampoco es una cantidad como para eso. Conozco multitud de personas que tienen bastante más en cuenta corriente. Y los albanokosovares también :
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



En una expaña destruida y con millones de familias pasándolo mal, usted es un caramelo. Sea más prudente.[/QUOTE]

Le tomo la palabra, y probablemente tenga razón. Pero en este caso es cierto que no veo ni que la cantidad sea desmedida ni que sea fácil rastrear el posteador. De todas formas, mi coche es un compacto y mi casa un apartamento de dos habitaciones. Sabe la cantidad de gente con dinero DE VERDAD que hay por ahí? Y sin protección ni nada que se le parezca... No exageremos con 100 acciones de Caf. España está jodida, pero aún hay cientos de miles de personas con fortunas considerables. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

ghk tu eres un objetivo potencial por el tema del sindrome de estocolmo y tal , trata de disimularlo o tendras muchos disgustos , por tu bien te lo digo mi helmano


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> En una expaña destruida y con millones de familias pasándolo mal, usted es un caramelo. Sea más prudente.



Le tomo la palabra, y probablemente tenga razón. Pero en este caso es cierto que no veo ni que la cantidad sea desmedida ni que sea fácil rastrear el posteador. De todas formas, mi coche es un compacto y mi casa un apartamento de dos habitaciones. Sabe la cantidad de gente con dinero DE VERDAD que hay por ahí? Y sin protección ni nada que se le parezca... No exageremos con 100 acciones de Caf. España está jodida, pero aún hay cientos de miles de personas con fortunas considerables. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]

70.000 pavos es mucho dinero.

Cualquier pepito premium próximo al deadline, haría cualquier cosa por esa cantidad. Se cancelarían decenas de miles de cipotecas.

El país ha cambiado mucho y nos cuenta darnos cuenta.

Por cierto, en su cartera, las sacyres no dejan de ser una frivolidad que apenas mueven el barco ::

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 16:12 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> ghk tu eres un objetivo potencial por el tema del sindrome de estocolmo y tal , trata de disimularlo o tendras muchos disgustos , por tu bien te lo digo mi helmano



Jato, estamos hablando los tíos con pelos en los huevos.

Ponte largo de una puta vez, cohones.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Jul 2013)

Al hilo de lo que decis, Ghkghk me cae muy bien, pero entre un foro y otro tal vez ve demasiada información personal...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

Los analistas geopolíticos de Nomura han emitido una nota alertando sobre la corrupción en España, la posible inestabilidad social y de elecciones anticipadas. 


que fuelte no ienso:


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Al hilo de lo que decis, Ghkghk me cae muy bien, pero entre un foro y otro tal vez ve demasiada información personal...



¿Sigue existiendo la Casa de Campo?

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 16:18 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> Los analistas geopolíticos de Nomura han emitido una nota alertando sobre la corrupción en España, la posible inestabilidad social y de elecciones anticipadas.
> 
> 
> que fuelte no ienso:



Pon enlace, es interesante.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Sigue existiendo la Casa de Campo?



¿A qué te refieres?


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres?



Foro privado


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

Ya sé que con Sacyr no vamos a ningún lado... Pero peor era tenerlo en la cuenta. Al final entre derechos y tal vamos camino de los 400 euros. 

El caso es que si compraba más Gamesas o trenecitos, por el FIFO si hubiera tenido que vender por necesitar el dinero, me hubieran pegado mordida a unas que tenían mucha plusvalía latente. Así que busqué una acción diferente, que a ser posible o subiera mucho o bajase mucho (duele menos vender en pérdidas si tienes plusvalías ya ejecutadas que irán a marginal) y mire por donde vi a los foreros haciendo cola para comprar una acción que no paraba de subir... y me puse en fila.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

El Ibex se queda rezagado por las previsiones del FMI y tensiones polticas

En el plano doméstico, Nomura ha dado un repaso al escándalo Bárcenas remontándose a las informaciones del periódico El País de principios de febrero de este año. Recuerdan que el 4 de febrero se registró el mayor aumento de un día en el rendimiento del bono español a 10 años en este año - 23 puntos básicos, hasta el 5,44%.

Los mismos analistas creían en su momento que las tensiones políticas no desaparecerían en el corto plazo y de hecho, las tensiones políticas... parecen persistir y profundizarse. 

Además, como Tobias Buck dijo el 4 de febrero en el Financial Times: "...el escándalo ha minado la credibilidad del gobierno de Rajoy en un momento en que la confianza pública en las instituciones del Estado ya está en franco declive. Este sentimiento está siendo reflejado en las encuestas de opinión con una fuerte caída en la aprobación del gobierno." 

El 7 de julio, otro periódico, El Mundo, realizó una entrevista con el ex tesorero del PP, Luis Bárcenas, quien fue arrestado y detenido a finales de julio, en relación con las acusaciones, señalando que el partido había roto sistemáticamente las leyes de financiamiento durante los últimos 20 años y amenazó con más revelaciones.

Escribiendo en el Financial Times el 8 de julio, Buck comentó que esto "ha marcado un giro potencialmente dramático en el escándalo de alto perfil" (aunque es un 'giro' que todavía no ha provocado ninguna reacción visible en los mercados de bonos). 

"En las circunstancias actuales, lo último que necesita España es que este gobierno caiga", dice Nomura.


----------



## paulistano (9 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Foro privado



Se referirá a forocoches


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Se referirá a forocoches



Exacto.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Al hilo de lo que decis, Ghkghk me cae muy bien, pero entre un foro y otro tal vez ve demasiada información personal...



Quizá sea cierto, pero tampoco es algo que me preocupe. Hay en foros que se hacen quedadas, donde la gente sabe sus nombres incluso. O en rankia, donde la gente pone sus caras y a qué se dedica. O aquí Zuloman, por ejemplo.

Es cierto que hay que mantener algo de anonimato, pero creo que a veces se exagera. Por ejemplo, cuando se tapa una matrícula en una foto. Pero si en la calle miles de personas ven tu cara en ese coche, incluso ven donde vives cuando te ven aparcar!

De todas formas, soy más precavido de lo que parece. Al final la gente qué sabe? Que tengo un golf, estoy casado, trabajo en Valencia en algo de farmacia y en las Baleares hago fotos a italianas? No creo que eso valga de mucho a nadie...


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jul 2013)

Un offtopic

Boyfriend's terrifying wake-up prank on girlfriend using giant puppet replica of creepy ghost girl from horror movie The Ring | Mail Online

Que pedazo de cabrón el novio jaja

<embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f8/1418452869" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="videoId=2535252421001&linkBaseURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dailymail.co.uk%2Fnews%2Farticle-2358737%2FBoyfriends-terrifying-wake-prank-girlfriend-using-giant-puppet-replica-creepy-ghost-girl-horror-movie-The-Ring.html&playerId=1418452869&viewerSecureGatewayURL=https://console.brightcove.com/services/amfgateway&servicesURL=http://services.brightcove.com/services&cdnURL=http://admin.brightcove.com&domain=embed&autoStart=false&" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="486" height="412" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" swLiveConnect="true" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed>

Madre de dios, donde le cae la boca jaja


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

dicen que hay videos de los pagos del barcenas , igualito que lo de vladimiro y el fuji en peru :Baile:

si sale eso a la luz cae el gobierno seguro , no hay pecho frio que no se inflame al ver a esos hijos de satanas llevandoselo crudo :no:

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 18:31 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Quizá sea cierto, pero tampoco es algo que me preocupe. Hay en foros que se hacen quedadas, donde la gente sabe sus nombres incluso. O en rankia, donde la gente pone sus caras y a qué se dedica. O aquí Zuloman, por ejemplo.
> 
> Es cierto que hay que mantener algo de anonimato, pero creo que a veces se exagera. Por ejemplo, cuando se tapa una matrícula en una foto. Pero si en la calle miles de personas ven tu cara en ese coche, incluso ven donde vives cuando te ven aparcar!
> 
> ...



hay mucho psicopata suelto , quien sabe lo mismo bertok sale de la trinchera para hacerte una visita


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Quizá sea cierto, pero tampoco es algo que me preocupe. Hay en foros que se hacen quedadas, donde la gente sabe sus nombres incluso. O en rankia, donde la gente pone sus caras y a qué se dedica. O aquí Zuloman, por ejemplo.
> 
> Es cierto que hay que mantener algo de anonimato, pero creo que a veces se exagera. Por ejemplo, cuando se tapa una matrícula en una foto. Pero si en la calle miles de personas ven tu cara en ese coche, incluso ven donde vives cuando te ven aparcar!
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, detalles intrascendentes. Lo único rescatable lo de la italianas.

Cuéntanos más, joder.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tienes razón, detalles intrascendentes. Lo único rescatable lo de la italianas.
> 
> Cuéntanos más, joder.



El salvapantallas de Guybrush es una foto a unas italianas que hice en Formentera hace unos pocos años. Este año he prometido más y mejor... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dicen que hay videos de los pagos del barcenas , igualito que lo de vladimiro y el fuji en peru :Baile:
> 
> si sale eso a la luz cae el gobierno seguro , no hay pecho frio que no se inflame al ver a esos hijos de satanas llevandoselo crudo :no:
> 
> ...



Pringle, sólo para objetivos claros


----------



## paulistano (9 Jul 2013)

Ghk, se olvida del peluco.... Ya sabemos como reconocerle. 

Esperamos ansiosos las fotos de formentera.... Apunte que nos da igual italianas que españolas..... Que rusas.... Que.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> El salvapantallas de Guybrush es una foto a unas italianas que hice en Formentera hace unos pocos años. Este año he prometido más y mejor...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



¿Como lo sabe?????????????????????
:cook::cook::cook::cook::cook::cook:


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Pirataaa que man cerrado el mercado, como ves Alba? que sepa ya no invierto sin antes echar una ojeada a sus graficos...me estoy reformando con eso de comprar y luego preguntar...

Esta limpia de posiciones cortas


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-28060903


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Otro plus mas para Alba, Deloitte ya no audita sus cuentas


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/IFA/ListadoIFA.aspx?id=0&nif=A-28060903


----------



## ghkghk (9 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Como lo sabe?????????????????????
> :cook::cook::cook::cook::cook::cook:



Porque te conozco bacalao...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> otro plus mas para alba, deloitte ya no audita sus cuentas
> 
> 
> CNMV - Auditorías de entidades emisoras



:xx::xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## Janus (9 Jul 2013)

Piratón, no he podido leer todo el hilo. Has subido el chart que te pedí ayer?.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 19:30 ----------

Con la cantidad de liquidez que hay en el mundo, como lo metan en la bolsa ..... el IBEX triplica y sigue habiendo dinero aún buscando donde entrar. Idem DAX, SP y su puta madre.


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, no he podido leer todo el hilo. Has subido el chart que te pedí ayer?.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 19:30 ----------
> 
> Con la cantidad de liquidez que hay en el mundo, como lo metan en la bolsa ..... el IBEX triplica y sigue habiendo dinero aún buscando donde entrar. Idem DAX, SP y su puta madre.



El próximo pico de ciclo primario alcista estará por encima de los 22.000 puntazos.

Se va a ganar mucho dinero aunque la inflación se comerá buena parte del poder adquisitivo de las plusvis.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :xx::xx::xx::xx::xx:



Acabo de hacer una lectura rápida de las cuentas anuales de 2012 de Alba.
Es muy interesante la valoración que hacen de Acerinox,Clínica Baviera o de Indra.Utilizan el método de descuento de flujos de caja, valoran Acerinox a 11, e Indra a 14


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jul 2013)

El 'buitre' Wilbur Ross confirma que invertirá en el sector financiero español - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El 'buitre' Wilbur Ross confirma que invertirá en el sector financiero español - elEconomista.es



*Los buitres comen carne muerta*


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Mirar la respuesta de un fundamentalista....no tiene desperdicio


http://www.leanoticias.com/2013/07/...-millonario-le-respondio-de-una-forma-genial/


----------



## Janus (9 Jul 2013)

No está nada mal Tesla, sobre todo capitalizando 15B y con la previsión de ganar ZERO usd este año. Nada mal tampoco cotizar x7 las ventas estimadas en 2013 (que son x5 las de 2012) cuando General Motors cotiza x0,3, Ford cotiza x0,5 y Toyota cotiza x0,9.

¿alguien piensa que 4 veces Tesla es lo misma que Ford?. Pues eso es lo que cotiza.

Por cierto, no quiero decir nada, en IG Markets se puede meter cortos en este valor :


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No está nada mal Tesla, sobre todo capitalizando 15B y con la previsión de ganar ZERO usd este año. Nada mal tampoco cotizar x7 las ventas estimadas en 2013 (que son x5 las de 2012) cuando General Motors cotiza x0,3, Ford cotiza x0,5 y Toyota cotiza x0,9.
> 
> ¿alguien piensa que 4 veces Tesla es lo misma que Ford?. Pues eso es lo que cotiza.
> 
> Por cierto, no quiero decir nada, en IG Markets se puede meter cortos en este valor :



Y que bmw o daimler cotizan por los 40000 mill....con 10.000-13000 mill en caja...no esta mal el negocio


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No está nada mal Tesla, sobre todo capitalizando 15B y con la previsión de ganar ZERO usd este año. Nada mal tampoco cotizar x7 las ventas estimadas en 2013 (que son x5 las de 2012) cuando General Motors cotiza x0,3, Ford cotiza x0,5 y Toyota cotiza x0,9.
> 
> ¿alguien piensa que 4 veces Tesla es lo misma que Ford?. Pues eso es lo que cotiza.
> 
> Por cierto, no quiero decir nada, en IG Markets se puede meter cortos en este valor :



Lástima el burbujón financiero que han creado en el valor, pero Elon Musk es un auténtico crack.

Aquí tenemos al marrano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pirataaa que man cerrado el mercado, como ves Alba? que sepa ya no invierto sin antes echar una ojeada a sus graficos...me estoy reformando con eso de comprar y luego preguntar...
> 
> Esta limpia de posiciones cortas
> 
> ...



Voy para casa y te lo miro


----------



## Janus (9 Jul 2013)

Netflix otra burrada como lo es Yelp, Pandora, cara libro y centenares de valores por ahí rulando.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, no he podido leer todo el hilo. Has subido el chart que te pedí ayer?.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 19:30 ----------
> 
> Con la cantidad de liquidez que hay en el mundo, como lo metan en la bolsa ..... el IBEX triplica y sigue habiendo dinero aún buscando donde entrar. Idem DAX, SP y su puta madre.



Se me acumula el trabajo :ouch:..... voy a pillar una botella vino para ello


----------



## Janus (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y que bmw o daimler cotizan por los 40000 mill....con 10.000-13000 mill en caja...no esta mal el negocio



Tengo entendido que los vehículos hay que renovarlos periódicamente porque la oferta comercial pasa de moda echando virutas. Vamos a meter cortos hasta reventarlo.


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2013)

Estoy cachondo, los del PP van a terminar en el trullo

Es el momento de jugar fuerte contra ellos.

[YOUTUBE]FoiHX9azZeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Voy para casa y te lo miro











Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se me acumula el trabajo :ouch:..... voy a pillar una botella vino para ello



Muchas gracias crack, tampoco corre tanta prisa, yo las inversiones me las tomo con mucha calma....Pruebe un buen lambrusco bien fresquito con unas buenas lonchas de jamón...este lo tiene bastante cercano, de hecho yo en Madrid suelo comprarlo que venga de las alpujarras, aunque no es de esa marca.Ya vera que puntillo va a pillar con el calor


http://www.interjamon.com


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tengo entendido que los vehículos hay que renovarlos periódicamente porque la oferta comercial pasa de moda echando virutas. Vamos a meter cortos hasta reventarlo.



Ese es el gran problema de general motor, gasta mucho en capex, la que no lo hace tan mal es bmw, retoca un poco los vehículos y tira millas.Aun así ahora con la reconversión del sector al eléctrico mas de una se va a dejar su buena pasta, creo que citroen-peugeut lo están pasando muy mal.


----------



## Janus (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ese es el gran problema de general motor, gasta mucho en capex, la que no lo hace tan mal es bmw, retoca un poco los vehículos y tira millas.Aun así ahora con la reconversión del sector al eléctrico mas de una se va a dejar su buena pasta, creo que citroen-peugeut lo están pasando muy mal.



Es evidente, yo cambio de coche cada trienio y cada vez que lo hago veo el coche anterior como bastante antiguo.

En fín, es la magia de los chicos de internet de Paypal (de ahí ha salido Tesla, Yelp, Youtube y unos cuantos buenos negocios más).


----------



## Krim (9 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No está nada mal Tesla, sobre todo capitalizando 15B y con la previsión de ganar ZERO usd este año. Nada mal tampoco cotizar x7 las ventas estimadas en 2013 (que son x5 las de 2012) cuando General Motors cotiza x0,3, Ford cotiza x0,5 y Toyota cotiza x0,9.
> 
> ¿alguien piensa que 4 veces Tesla es lo misma que Ford?. Pues eso es lo que cotiza.
> 
> Por cierto, no quiero decir nada, en IG Markets se puede meter cortos en este valor :



Ya, pero...no habría que esperar a ver señales de debilidad técnica? Esto es como la burbuja, aunque cotice a 10 veces lo que vale, igual en unos meses cotiza a 15 XD


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jul 2013)

Mañana el barbas la puede liar pardísima...otra vez


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Desde el minuto 1


[youtube]d0ZA_3LdhQo[/youtube]

Y ojo hace una semana, a este paso Rajoy no llega hasta el final de la legislatura


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es evidente, yo cambio de coche cada trienio y cada vez que lo hago veo el coche anterior como bastante antiguo.
> 
> En fín, es la magia de los chicos de internet de Paypal (de ahí ha salido Tesla, Yelp, Youtube y unos cuantos buenos negocios más).



El problema de Tesla es que es un sueño , el dueño va a gastarse hasta el ultimo céntimo para conseguir el coche eléctrico ideal, por muy malo que sea el negocio en la actualidad enfrentarse a una persona con dinero y un sueño es muy peligroso.


----------



## atman (9 Jul 2013)

Applus sale a bolsa??? ienso:


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde el minuto 1
> 
> 
> [youtube]d0ZA_3LdhQo[/youtube]
> ...



No os perdáis la reacción de Rajoy

[youtube]zwYm7omGCHs[/youtube]


----------



## atman (9 Jul 2013)

Gracias, Ponzi... por fín me entero de dónde sale eso del yatal... =^_^=


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es evidente, *yo cambio de coche cada trienio* y cada vez que lo hago veo el coche anterior como bastante antiguo.
> 
> En fín, es la magia de los chicos de internet de Paypal (de ahí ha salido Tesla, Yelp, Youtube y unos cuantos buenos negocios más).



El ejercito lonchafinista te tiene por su nuevo mayor enemigo



ponzi dijo:


> No os perdáis la reacción de Rajoy
> 
> [youtube]zwYm7omGCHs[/youtube]









Ponzi-ponzi-ponzi...... :ouch: :ouch:

:XX: :XX: :XX:


Ahhh, y vino de Graná de oferta en ECI!!!!!


----------



## erpako (9 Jul 2013)

S&P recorta el rating a Italia


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El ejercito lonchafinista te tiene por su nuevo mayor enemigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





...Pon en google "70 kilos lacasitos" ya veras lo que sale


Tomaaa lacasitossss


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> ...Pon en google "70 kilos lacasitos" ya veras lo que sale
> 
> 
> Tomaaa lacasitossss



Joder ostia puta.... luego dicen los militantes de base que están cabreados...ahí ha mangoneado todo dios!!! ¿¿¿¿¿Que cojones hace el tribunal de cuentas??????

Ponzi cabrón, ya me has cabreado. Postea boobies en penitencia


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> ...Pon en google "70 kilos lacasitos" ya veras lo que sale
> 
> 
> Tomaaa lacasitossss


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jul 2013)

S&P recorta el rating de Italia a 'BBB' desde 'BBB+' con perspectiva negativa - elEconomista.es



La agencia de calificación ha recortado el rating de Italia un escalón, desde 'BBB+' hasta 'BBB' y sitúa su perspectiva en negativa, debido a las débiles previsiones de crecimiento. La firma justifica su rebaja debido al empeoramiento de las perspectivas económicas para el país, según informa en un comunicado.

:Baile:


----------



## hydra69 (9 Jul 2013)

Spoiler






Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>







[YOUTUBE]tfLhtvg2p3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (9 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



veo su apuesta y la doblo


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder ostia puta.... luego dicen los militantes de base que están cabreados...ahí ha mangoneado todo dios!!! ¿¿¿¿¿Que cojones hace el tribunal de cuentas??????
> 
> Ponzi cabrón, ya me has cabreado. Postea boobies en penitencia



No se pero vamos para ser 802 personas currando y con un presupuesto de 62 mill al año tardan un poco para hacer los informes.


http://www.tcu.es

Hay un aznar entre en el consejo, no se que relación tendrá con el expresidente


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## Abner (9 Jul 2013)

No me gusta nada lo que ha hecho hoy el ibex. Se han pulido 400 contratos y sin embargo no se ha subido como hubiera sido acorde 

Han dejado abierto uni nivel en 7934(f) --> 7984(c) aprox. Existe una posible extensión camuflada en el 7915(f) --> 7965(c) aprox.


Buena suerte.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Andaaa lo que acabo de encontrar...nuestro amigo robotonik utiliza los mismos graficos 


Este en particular es de un informe del tdc de la universidad de la Rioja de 2012


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jul 2013)

Puro trolling los últimos minutos usanos


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]tfLhtvg2p3E[/YOUTUBE]



jojojo de que país es ese anuncio madre mía ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

Ponzi,

*[CorpAlba] * en semanal







*Primero lo que ha pasado:*
El precio está contenido, desde nov 2007 entre las directrices azules. 
Acaba de tocar la superior y ha caido
Ha perdido el canal ascendente verde mediante dos impulsos (Azules)​
*¿Que esta pasando?*
Hay divergencias bajistas en el MACD.
El precio esta siendo soportado por una DTA (posible HCH)
Bajista de momento, volvería al alza si rompemos la DTB roja. Confirmar con el RSI este cambio de tendencia.​
*¿Que puede pasar?*
Al alza: 
Tiene la DTB de largo plazo (Azul marino) que ha detenido al precio desde 2007... objetivo +10% Yo no me arriesgaría por eso. Podría ser el tercer _onvro _del _oco_::

A la baja:
-Un tercer bajista que lleve al precio a 31,1x€. Luego pullback y caídas hasta los 29 para cumplir con el objetivo de la pérdida del canal.

-Que haga el HCH, se active y se vaya a los 28.3€​



*En resumen, yo esperaría a ver que hace.*


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi,
> 
> *[CorpAlba] * en semanal
> 
> ...



Oído cocina, hasta que no caiga a la espera que me mantengo


----------



## hydra69 (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> jojojo de que país es ese anuncio madre mía ....



Ni idea,pero es un banned commercial,yo supongo que será americano,no me veo yo a los british con ello.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> ...Pon en google "70 kilos lacasitos" ya veras lo que sale
> 
> 
> Tomaaa lacasitossss



donde están los publicistas de lacasitos cuando se lo ponen a huevo

si esto fuera Suecia, habrían armado la de dios (hicieron dimitir a una por unos Toberones a cuenta del partido)

Mona Sahlin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No se pero vamos para ser 802 personas currando y con un presupuesto de 62 mill al año tardan un poco para hacer los informes.
> 
> 
> DeskTopDefaultIni
> ...



Hermano pozi, hermano......:: :: :: :: :: :: :: :ouch: :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Un reparto de poder de infarto - Público.es

En el Tribunal de Cuentas había 12 vacantes. Quien reemplazará a Manuel Núñez en la presidencia será Ramón Álvarez de Miranda (Madrid, 1955). Hijo del Defensor Fernando Álvarez de Miranda, fue diputado por UCD (1979-1982) y lo propone el PP, pero es un hombre de la casa, del máximo órgano fiscalizador del Estado, desde 1984. Los conservadores también postulan al tribunal a la primera ministra de Justicia de José María Aznar, Margarita Mariscal de Gante –jueza de carrera y primera mujer que ocupó una silla en el Consejo General del Poder Judicial (1990-1996)– y *Manuel Aznar, hermano mayor del expresidente del Gobierno y exsecretario general del Defensor del Pueblo con Múgica de jefe*.​


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hermano pozi, hermano......:: :: :: :: :: :: :: :ouch: :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> Un reparto de poder de infarto - Público.es
> 
> En el Tribunal de Cuentas había 12 vacantes. Quien reemplazará a Manuel Núñez en la presidencia será Ramón Álvarez de Miranda (Madrid, 1955). Hijo del Defensor Fernando Álvarez de Miranda, fue diputado por UCD (1979-1982) y lo propone el PP, pero es un hombre de la casa, del máximo órgano fiscalizador del Estado, desde 1984. Los conservadores también postulan al tribunal a la primera ministra de Justicia de José María Aznar, Margarita Mariscal de Gante –jueza de carrera y primera mujer que ocupó una silla en el Consejo General del Poder Judicial (1990-1996)– y *Manuel Aznar, hermano mayor del expresidente del Gobierno y exsecretario general del Defensor del Pueblo con Múgica de jefe*.​



Madre mia!A quien han dejado a cargo del camión del dinero:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

Que pena no haberme fijado en el valor antes, era una entrada clara por debajo de 4

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Es un negocio magnifico, tienen flujos operativos de caja de 200-300 mill al año y tan solo 3-12 mill de capex al año.gastan muy poco en sus instalaciones y no tienen deuda, el mayor gasto que tienen es en personal


----------



## juanfer (9 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No se pero vamos para ser 802 personas currando y con un presupuesto de 62 mill al año tardan un poco para hacer los informes.
> 
> 
> http://www.tcu.es
> ...



Pues cada ccaa tiene su TC. Aquí en la zona cero es el sindic de comptes y es un organismo autónomo.


----------



## Janus (9 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ya, pero...no habría que esperar a ver señales de debilidad técnica? Esto es como la burbuja, aunque cotice a 10 veces lo que vale, igual en unos meses cotiza a 15 XD



Por supuesto que tiene que ser así porque no hay stop que aguante a la contra de un valor calentado como puede ser este u otro. Por tenéis claro que sin stop no se puede invertir, no?.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 22:35 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> El problema de Tesla es que es un sueño , el dueño va a gastarse hasta el ultimo céntimo para conseguir el coche eléctrico ideal, por muy malo que sea el negocio en la actualidad enfrentarse a una persona con dinero y un sueño es muy peligroso.



El peligro es enfrentarse al calentón de dinero y dinero que va invirtiendo por pura fama.

Este tío es un crack y su magnífica idea poco tiene que ver con la locura de los que manejan el dinero.

Lo que tenía que hacer es vender su participación dando el pelotazo y luego dejar el marrón ahí. En tu track profesional, Tesla es el mayor pelotazo, mucho mayor que con PayPal cuando le dió el pase a eBay.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 22:48 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Be careful no vaya a ser que se da la vuelta y resulte que tiene "cantimpalo".
Las cosas de cara y nunca por la espalda salvo cuando la primera aproximación ha sido de frente. Es una máxima que ahorra sorpresas.


----------



## egarenc (9 Jul 2013)

voy siguiendo Alstom de vez en cuando y, o todavía estoy muy verde en esto de los fundamen***** (que seguro), o....bueno, esa es la unica alternativa, el caso es que no la veo nada cara. 
https://www.unience.com/product/PAR/ALO

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 22:55 ----------

es esperable un impacto de esto?

La reforma energética se presentará este viernes en el Consejo de Ministros - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Janus (9 Jul 2013)

A veces vestidas, por lo general, están mejor. La imaginación pone el resto.

[YOUTUBE]tDq3fNew1rU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jul 2013)

Janus, supongo que con barrick te referías a esto:

*[Barrick]*







He pintado el soporte en 12,7x, aunque en realidad el precio se ha ido apoyando entre los 16 y los 12 :o

Por la velocidad de la caída no puedo decir nada más. Quizás una posible divergencia RSI, pero toda vía nada pues no se ha formado el siguiente mínimo, sigue en caída.

Gamblear en el soporte? Pues mejor que en otro sitio si que es ienso:


----------



## Janus (9 Jul 2013)

Everybody in the club. All eyes on us.
See the boys in the club, they're watching us.

[YOUTUBE]kYtGl1dX5qI[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 23:19 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, supongo que con barrick te referías a esto:
> 
> *[Barrick]*
> 
> ...




Bueno, ahora añado yo. Lo importante es ver que antes de los 2000's estuvo cotizando por encima de donde lo hace ahora. Es decir, su negocio se capitalizaba con precios de oro muchísimo más abajo que lo que está ahora mismo. Eso es un nota que unido a la velocidad de bajada bien merece un radar list inmediato.

Gracias, una birra de grob para usía.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 23:25 ----------

Esta chica es una bestia, es excepcional.

[YOUTUBE]Zlot0i3Zykw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jul 2013)

Mañana puede ser un gran día


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Jul 2013)

Un poco de RNB Usano para animar la velada.
Como ya sabéis bankiero no tradea Ibex. :fiufiu:
[YOUTUBE]tDq3fNew1rU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (9 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> voy siguiendo Alstom de vez en cuando y, o todavía estoy muy verde en esto de los fundamen***** (que seguro), o....bueno, esa es la unica alternativa, el caso es que no la veo nada cara.
> https://www.unience.com/product/PAR/ALO
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-jul-2013 at 22:55 ----------
> ...



A mi tampoco me parece que estén caros, solo tienen un problema y es que están reduciendo la liquidez e incrementado la deuda a largo plazo y en un negocio con capex elevados en función de los flujos de caja operativos es un problema, en estos negocios tener contactos y liquidez es la diferencia entre estar vivo o muerto.Aun así la deuda neta no supera los 3000 mill. A pesar de no ser los mejores por ejemplo en la fabricación de trenes o en el sector energético la verdad es que están en negocios con importantes barreras de entrada. Creo que la clave es que el mercado vea que algún trimestre dan la vuelta al balance incrementando el efectivo de la caja sin incrementar la deuda.Tienen margen para mejorar otra cosa es que quieran

Una que comente hace ya 5 meses

Thales

Estos han hecho justo lo contrario que alstom, de una gestion regulera la han optimizado y han dado liquidez al negocio.

Ademas fijate el capex en alstom es de 738 mill para un flujo operativo de caja de 1089 mill mientras que en thales es de 374 mill para un flujo operativo de 1019 mill.

Estos negocios cuando están saneados suelen cotizar a per 13-15,aunque eso si lo tienen bastante mas difícil que como lo tenia Thales.


ALSTOM (ALO:EN Paris): Financial Statements - Businessweek


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Jul 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Un poco de RNB Usano para animar la velada.
> Como ya sabéis bankiero no tradea Ibex. :fiufiu:
> [YOUTUBE]tDq3fNew1rU[/YOUTUBE]



Eso es de maricas 

Venga un poco de acido para los traders!

Atentos a michael shrieve a la batería con 19 añitos, tocando con Santana en Woodstock en el 69, casi ná... 

[YOUTUBE]xBG6IaSQCpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (10 Jul 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VkvQNumePRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]VkvQNumePRQ[/YOUTUBE]



Permaban!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hermano pozi, hermano......:: :: :: :: :: :: :: :ouch: :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> Un reparto de poder de infarto - Público.es
> 
> En el Tribunal de Cuentas había 12 vacantes. Quien reemplazará a Manuel Núñez en la presidencia será Ramón Álvarez de Miranda (Madrid, 1955). Hijo del Defensor Fernando Álvarez de Miranda, fue diputado por UCD (1979-1982) y lo propone el PP, pero es un hombre de la casa, del máximo órgano fiscalizador del Estado, desde 1984. Los conservadores también postulan al tribunal a la primera ministra de Justicia de José María Aznar, Margarita Mariscal de Gante –jueza de carrera y primera mujer que ocupó una silla en el Consejo General del Poder Judicial (1990-1996)– y *Manuel Aznar, hermano mayor del expresidente del Gobierno y exsecretario general del Defensor del Pueblo con Múgica de jefe*.​



pero .......... el lobo cuidando de las ovejas-lobo, Don Corleone al menos tenía un estilo y le daba 1000 vueltas.......pero pa este circo trabajan millones de personas hasta el 20 de Agosto solicito un circo mejor, en el imperio romano veían animales de todo el mundo y combates de gladiadores veían sangre con impuestos más reducidos no es justo, no es justo , aquí los supuestos "maltratadores" pasan la noche en el calabozo "con el único argumento que lo halla dicho una mujer" un romano le salía más barato un casteque que un vaso de vino, aquí hasta sale caro follar no es justo


----------



## Abner (10 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Everybody in the club. All eyes on us.
> See the boys in the club, they're watching us.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kYtGl1dX5qI[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Prefiero la versión de parodia del will i am
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEMJfQn6TDw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

So much better 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (10 Jul 2013)

Barrick


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

1) Han crecido exclusivamente via endeudamiento, desde 2009 han duplicado su deuda, actualmente supera los 11.000 mill.

2)Tiene flujos operativos de caja crecientes lo cual es una buena señal sin embargo puede que hayan crecido vía deuda donde no tenían que crecer ya que en 2012 ha sido el primer año que el capex era mas elevado que el flujo operativo.

3)Cuando la han pifiado con la deuda ha sido en 2011, todo seria ver que han comprado con 6000 mill.


Ahora mismo es un mal negocio, sin embargo la clave esta en el capex si son capaces de reducirlo de manera contundente quedaran flujos de caja libres para poco a poco ir acumulando dinero en el banco y reducir endeudamiento....La pongo a vigilar


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ejpain cada dia mas cerca del bono basura y el foro vuelve a fallar , no me funcionan los emoticones .


----------



## amago45 (10 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> ejpain cada dia mas cerca del bono basura y el foro vuelve a fallar , no me funcionan los emoticones .



La prima en 320 y subiendo ...::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

da comienzo la operacion guano duradero , quebraremos el espinazo de los larguistas .

sin emoticonos no es lo mismo .

---------- Post added 10-jul-2013 at 09:08 ----------

mordereis el polvo ejpertitos , eso lo he jurado sobre el santuario que guarda los huesos de mis antepasados :no:


----------



## sr.anus (10 Jul 2013)

hamijo jato que pronto se olvida usted de la jran alcista y la jran bajista. Sera una pequeño retroceso hasta los 7600 para cargar hasta los 8200



Trollaco mode


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

no use el modo trollaco en vano señor annunaki :no:


----------



## Antigona (10 Jul 2013)

-0.2, vamos a ver si aguantamos los 8000, el día tiene mala pinta.


----------



## paulistano (10 Jul 2013)

Buenos dias.....

El volumen en sacyr esta siendo de risa....

Que dios nos pille confesaditos:ouch:


----------



## sr.anus (10 Jul 2013)

directos al 7935, cuidado


----------



## Antigona (10 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> directos al 7935, cuidado



Hoy vamos a tantear algún soporte, las noticias macro están siendo malísimas.

Caos en Portugal, Grecia, bajada de rating a Italia, como el tema del Marrano empiece a salpicar a los mercados, vamos a buscar los 6000, yo creo que me voy a salir, como lo ves paulistano, tú que estabas en el Santander.


----------



## hydra69 (10 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.....
> 
> El volumen en sacyr esta siendo de risa....
> 
> Que dios nos pille confesaditos:ouch:



A mi esta con poco volumen la suelen bajar,pero es totalmente subjetivo este comentario.

Buenos días a todos/as


----------



## paulistano (10 Jul 2013)

Soltadas la mitad de mis sacyres.....


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

arrasad , aniquilad , que no quede piedra sobre piedra :no:

entraremos a sangre y fuego :Baile:


----------



## Topongo (10 Jul 2013)

Bueno, preparado para entrar en SAN a 4,9x...
Tengo que hacer honor a mi camiseta.
Llevaba tiempo sin pasarme por aquí...


----------



## paulistano (10 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> arrasad , aniquilad , que no quede piedra sobre piedra :no:
> 
> entraremos a sangre y fuego :Baile:



Enga gato deje de joder, que ayer anunció que iba largo.....ahora no despiste al personal:no:


----------



## sr.anus (10 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> directos al 7935, cuidado



Puedo poner un "siyalodecia yo"? 50 puntacos de movimiento gaceril


----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2013)

Guanos días:

El Ibex fostiándose y Bertok sin salir a hacerse una paja.

Janus troleando al personal con vídeos del Biberon y la "sastre rápida..."

Sacyr mandrileando otra vez a por los mínimos de ayer...



Esto no va a acabar bien...:cook::cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Guanos días:
> 
> El Ibex fostiándose y Bertok sin salir a hacerse una paja.
> 
> ...



Un poco de respect al sarge onvre..... :rolleye: :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

MV mantiene los cortos del 5 de julio en 8000 punteques 8:

pensaba que el gap del 8080 no se cerraria , pero daba igual si lo cerraban o no , al final se terminarian cayendo


----------



## sr.anus (10 Jul 2013)

joder, nos van a hundir


----------



## ponzi (10 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Guanos días:
> 
> El Ibex fostiándose y Bertok sin salir a hacerse una paja.
> 
> ...



Paso desapercibido, pero avise que veriais volatilidad y mas en sacyr.Por los movimientos que hay en general en los cortos los leones van a marear al personal


----------



## sr.anus (10 Jul 2013)

.-......monopolizando el jilo


----------



## juanfer (10 Jul 2013)

El ibex baja más que el indice de Italia, a pesar que a Italia le han bajado el rating. A cualquier excusa el ibex baja. Cuando esta noche Berni diga que se reduce el POMO, vamos a ver muchas velas rojas.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El ibex baja más que el indice de Italia, a pesar que a Italia le han bajado el rating. A cualquier excusa el ibex baja. Cuando esta noche Berni diga que se reduce el POMO, vamos a ver muchas velas rojas.



y probable gap gordo a la baja :baba: 

como muy minimo vamos a cerrar el gapsito 7770-7780 ienso:


----------



## ponzi (10 Jul 2013)

El sector de infraestructuras reduce su endeudamiento un 40% en la crisis - elEconomista.es


El porque de los post sobre Sacyr y Fcc de hace un mes a contracorriente de lo que dictaria la logica....Y reitero mi intencion de posicionarme en Alba,sobre 29-31 como explico el pirata.Tengo puesta la vista en sus partivipaciones incluso en la de Acs, en tan solo un año han reducido la deuda a la mitad, eso no lo hace cualquiera.


----------



## juanfer (10 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y probable gap gordo a la baja :baba:
> 
> como muy minimo vamos a cerrar el gapsito 7770-7780 ienso:



Creo que se necesitan 2 o 3 noticias malas en USA para que empieze el guano duradero.


----------



## ponzi (10 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Creo que se necesitan 2 o 3 noticias malas en USA para que empieze el guano duradero.



Yo creo que mas que ver guano duradero lo que vamos es asistir es a volatilidad de la buena....Hay que estar muy atento para ver que hacen este viernes con las posiciones cortas


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

o el personal va largo o estan tan ricamente corriendo en tanga por la playita ienso:


----------



## FranR (10 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> o el personal va largo o estan tan ricamente corriendo en tanga por la playita ienso:



Y otros esperando embarcar para Zurich


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Y otros esperando embarcar para Zurich



Tenga cuidado, alli hay muchas zurris....

Me voy :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (10 Jul 2013)

Gamesa anuncia un dividendo de 0.85 euros por acción en 2014.


¿¿¿¿?????

Está sí que es buena... Nos forramos!!


----------



## Roninn (10 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gamesa anuncia un dividendo de 0.85 euros por acción en 2014.
> 
> 
> ¿¿¿¿?????
> ...



Antes de abrirlo ya estaba calculando la rentabilidad por dividendo y hechandome las manos a la cabeza. Uf, en fin a mi plim que ya las solte como astuto inversor de 2,5 a 2,7.::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gamesa anuncia un dividendo de 0.85 euros por acción en 2014.
> 
> 
> ¿¿¿¿?????
> ...



.
Eso es un dividendo. Enhorabuena a los premiados, sobre todo a los que la llevan desde abajo.

Chinito, creo que TEF está tomando nota. ::

FlanL si le atropella un coche en Zurich que sea un AM, que menos ...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

no sufras pezkeñin , por ahi anda un huevon que las tenia a 1,03


----------



## erpako (10 Jul 2013)

O soy yo, o me parece que el Ibex, se nos ha congelado. Con el calor que hace!,uff.:


----------



## Janus (10 Jul 2013)

Gamesa, se compra con el rumor y se vende con la noticia. Ahí está un posible motor para la entrada de fondos y dinero a tutiplen durante los últimos meses.

Estaría mucho mejor que dedicaran el dinero a bajar deuda.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa, se compra con el rumor y se vende con la noticia. Ahí está un posible motor para la entrada de fondos y dinero a tutiplen durante los últimos meses.
> 
> Estaría mucho mejor que dedicaran el dinero a bajar deuda.




Dale al link. Ahí lo explican bien.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Y otros esperando embarcar para Zurich



buen viaje, Fran
¿cuándo vuelves?


----------



## davinci (10 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa, se compra con el rumor y se vende con la noticia. Ahí está un posible motor para la entrada de fondos y dinero a tutiplen durante los últimos meses.



¿Quieres decir que esta noticia puede traer la tan esperada corrección de Gamesa?


----------



## ghkghk (10 Jul 2013)

Chicos, que es una broma. El link da a un sitio que te dice que es un chiste. Esas cifras serían un 20% de RPD.


----------



## Lechu (10 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gamesa anuncia un dividendo de 0.85 euros por acción en 2014.
> 
> 
> ¿¿¿¿?????
> ...




Muy buena


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gamesa anuncia un dividendo de 0.85 euros por acción en 2014.
> 
> 
> ¿¿¿¿?????
> ...



es una broma no??


----------



## j.w.pepper (10 Jul 2013)

Experts, please:

¿Dónde podríamos esperar al BBVA después de la caída de hoy siempre con vistas a hacer un trading a pocos días?


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Jul 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Experts, please:
> 
> ¿Dónde podríamos esperar al BBVA después de la caída de hoy siempre con vistas a hacer un trading a pocos días?



hoy el BBVAsolo esta cayendo un 0.9% mas o menos, el resto ha sido por el dividendo.

parece que hoy cerramos en verde....


----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2013)

Joer, habeis visto FCC? No me creía yo la ruptura de los 8,50 pero...puff!! como va.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jul 2013)

Sesión interesantisima hoy en USA


----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2013)

...Creo que si los usanos se ponen pepones, habrá que olvidarse de los patos negros por unas semanas.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Joer, habeis visto FCC? No me creía yo la ruptura de los 8,50 pero...puff!! como va.


----------



## bertok (10 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ...Creo que si los usanos se ponen pepones, habrá que olvidarse de los patos negros por unas semanas.



SP arriba del todo y el culibex peleando en los 8000

Otro día más 8:


----------



## patilltoes (10 Jul 2013)

¿Alguien sabe que pasa con RWE?, esta bastante escoñada de precio.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , MV espera gap gordo a la baja para mañana :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (10 Jul 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe que pasa con RWE?, esta bastante escoñada de precio.



Se han endeudado y han tenido capex mas altos que los flujos de caja operativos...ahora ojo puede que esta situación le den la vuelta

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:GR&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

En 2009

FCO 5300 mill
CAPEX. 14700 mill


En 2012

FCO 4395 mill
CAPEX 5081 mill


Habría que mirar las cuentas desarrolladas , a veces en el capex no solo meten el mantenimiento propiamente dicho del negocio aunque no debería ser así, no se este caso en particular. Gastan mucho para lo que el negocio genera de efectivo.

Ahora mismo capitalizan por 13000 mill, a poco que mejoren ese precio esta fuera de lugar en utilitie


https://www.unience.com/product/GER/RWE/financials

Han tirado de deuda y el mercado no es tonto


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> huelo gap a la baja gordisimo para mañana



este mensaje es de ayer..... supongo que algun dia acertaras


----------



## ponzi (10 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , MV espera gap gordo a la baja para mañana :Aplauso:



Ten cuidado que los leones están jugando a atrapar al gato...aun han definido una estrategia concreta, solo volatilidad para cansar al personal


----------



## vermer (10 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , MV espera gap gordo a la baja para mañana :Aplauso:



Señal casi inequívoca de subida... como usted muy bien sabe. Sólo puedo decir una cosa: GRACIAS. Mañana usted puede ser mi ídolo. El resto al ignore 

Edito: me mantendré en la trinchera, también con tres cojones. Será por dinero...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> este mensaje es de ayer..... supongo que algun dia acertaras



de eso se trata , otro que lo va pillando :Baile:

---------- Post added 10-jul-2013 at 17:16 ----------

gacelillas el sp500 tiene que cerrar si o si el gapsito del 1631 contado y no es de esos gaps imaginarios que manejan ujtedeh , este si esta reflejado en el proreal :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jul 2013)

En el chicharrazo castizucil de abengoa ya no se pierde. Subimos el SL a entrada(1.311€) +4cents


----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ten cuidado que los leones están jugando a atrapar al gato...aun han definido una estrategia concreta, solo volatilidad para cansar al personal



Ni en el after se aburren de volatilidad macho...


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Jul 2013)

Abner hoy no los leoncillos han acumulado menos de 300 contratos habiendo meneado el indice 200 ptos estoy equivocado seguro


----------



## peseteuro (10 Jul 2013)

Veo peligro en el Ibex, por lo menos eso me cuenta mi sistema, que como apunté el fin de semana no acierta el 100% (como todos) pero hay que seguirlo y obedecer los stops para esos días que falle.

Dicho esto, el finde comenté a que el lunes el Ibex cerraría en verde si o si y parece que acertó ese dia. 

Hoy al cierre del mercado con los datos analizados digo que mañana cierra en Rojo.

De momento me marca ciertos días con alta probabilidad de acierto (que es cuando hay que operar y no en cada ola y pico del mercado) pero también tengo otros datos en modo de prueba a los que no le hago caso hasta tener más muestras y que me indican inicio de otros días de turbulentas bajadas (ésto último repito que es pronto para hacerle caso )

Así que de momento sólo me quedo con que mañana Cierra en Rojo ¿que abre verde y con gap? muy bien, pero cerrará en rojo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jul 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[Modo aguafiestas on]
¿y como gano dinero con eso?
[Mode deactivated]


----------



## paulistano (10 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En el chicharrazo castizucil de abengoa ya no se pierde. Subimos el SL a entrada(1.311€) +4cents



Así que fue usted el que, mientras yo me pensaba dar la orden para comprar más a esos precios, se me adelantó y a partir de ahí se acabaron las rebajas en el chicharrón...... 

Yo voy con DP desde 1,36... A ver si mañana sigue esto tirando.....


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

el ibex cerrara en rojo mañana , peseteuro es la prueba viviente :Baile:


----------



## Abner (10 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Abner hoy no los leoncillos han acumulado menos de 300 contratos habiendo meneado el indice 200 ptos estoy equivocado seguro



Pues depende, si usas la herramienta de Mulder, mi sistema y el suyo dan datos completamente distintos y hasta contrarios. (naturalmente yo creo que el de Mulder está mal  ) 

Esta noche le echo un vistazo. A día de hoy estábamos aún con saldo positivo de 1000. 

De todas maneras, ahora mismo, el error acumulado en el neto puede ser tan grande que yo no le haría mucho caso.


----------



## peseteuro (10 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [Modo aguafiestas on]
> ¿y como gano dinero con eso?
> [Mode deactivated]



Pues si se le ocurre empezar subiendo o con gap al alza, meteré cortos.

Si acercándose el final del dia me siguen saliendo números de que más guano al día siguiente pues los mantengo.

Pero bueno, como otras veces, yo aqui pienso en alto y lo apunto, cada cual que opere con su sistema porque esto puede funcionar hasta que a los leonicios se les ocurre jugar de otra forma, me chafan las ecuaciones y jodemos el balance 

---------- Post added 10-jul-2013 at 18:12 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex cerrara en rojo mañana , peseteuro es la prueba viviente :Baile:



Le espero mañana a las 17:35 a darme un thank o a repartirme una ración de owned , pero no falte !


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jul 2013)

Barbas a las 20:00h

1700 en el aire


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

el judio loco ya no tiene nada que hacer , la hoja de ruta esta decidida :no:

hoy voy a por la provision de alcohol y me voy a zampar unas copitas mientras veo como preparan el gap al baja para mañana :baba:

---------- Post added 10-jul-2013 at 18:25 ----------

MV maneja unos nivelitos pata negra y conjuntamente con las jrandes tendenciales se puede dibujar una bonita figura del AT 

por eso MV piensa que es muy probable que para final de año hagamos un maximo en los 10200 :fiufiu:


----------



## hydra69 (10 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy voy a por la provision de alcohol y me voy a zampar unas copitas mientras veo como preparan el gap al baja para mañana :baba:



[YOUTUBE]0qrPeV1t9uU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sr.anus (10 Jul 2013)

Han descubierto la rueda

Al cierre: vender, comprar o mantener... qué pasa si los ratings no son lo que parecen - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## erpako (10 Jul 2013)

MV, no se olvide de las coca colas, que hace mucho calorrr.


----------



## Janus (10 Jul 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que esta noticia puede traer la tan esperada corrección de Gamesa?



Espero que sí.


----------



## erpako (10 Jul 2013)

No sé pero alguno se nos va a emborrachar en breve.:ouch:

[YOUTUBE]EfBmucS8XoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jul 2013)




----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2013)

¿Pero que coño ha dicho en 2 minutos?!


----------



## jaialro (10 Jul 2013)

Helicóptero bernanke ataca de nuevo.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jul 2013)

La mitad de los miembros de la Fed apoya el fin de los estímulos a finales de año - elEconomista.es


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Jul 2013)

jajaja, es decir, ya veremos veremos.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Pero que coño ha dicho en 2 minutos?!



huele a atrapa gacelas


----------



## Krim (10 Jul 2013)

Pues por ahora les ha salido bien, me ha petado los cortos del oro...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jul 2013)

Madre mía, que peponian

desde los 1560 esto no ha hecho nada más que subir y reventar c[ortos]


----------



## erpako (10 Jul 2013)

[YOUTUBE]I25sR0WdES4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

bueno vengo con unas cervezas paulanerds de trigo , mandicho que son buenas y pobremente con un poar de jb 15 años :Baile:

tirenme ese sp500 :Baile:


----------



## bertok (10 Jul 2013)

Los cortos en el SP van a dar mucho dinero.

Vamos a ver.


----------



## hydra69 (10 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno vengo con unas cervezas paulanerds de trigo , mandicho que son buenas y pobremente con un poar de jb 15 años :Baile:
> 
> tirenme ese sp500 :Baile:



En ello está uno de barbas..déjele hacer,déjele..


----------



## inversobres (10 Jul 2013)

Pepinazo incoming.

---------- Post added 10-jul-2013 at 20:36 ----------

Vix en barrena, no es semana para cortos (o eso parece).


----------



## bertok (10 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Pepinazo incoming.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-jul-2013 at 20:36 ----------
> 
> Vix en barrena, no es semana para cortos (o eso parece).



Vas un poco a destiempo, ¿no?


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Vas un poco a destiempo, ¿no?



BErtok renueva tus gifs, primer aviso.


----------



## TenienteDan (10 Jul 2013)

Esa vela en TF 4h en el S&P me pone cachondo.... A ver como cierra.


----------



## bertok (10 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> BErtok renueva tus gifs, primer aviso.


----------



## egarenc (10 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> BErtok renueva tus gifs, primer aviso.



juas juas, ala Bertok, que te presto un par:

plusvis:







owned:


----------



## bertok (10 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> juas juas, ala Bertok, que te presto un par:
> 
> plusvis:
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Jul 2013)

Como veis grifols? Las tengo compradas de hace algo de tiempo


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jul 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Como veis grifols? Las tengo compradas de hace algo de tiempo



Se pueden seguir manteniendo,


----------



## Abner (10 Jul 2013)

@vmmp29

Segundo día raro raro en el ibex. Los leoncios han actuado poquísimo, el saldo neto hoy ha sido de menos de 100 contratos. Con tan poca actividad no se han dejado ningún nivel a tocar.

Algo se está cociendo, parece que los leoncios están a la expectativa de un evento gordo.

@Pollastre. Si está por ahí ¿qué ve en el DAX?


----------



## burbujito1982 (10 Jul 2013)

Sr. Janus, qué fue del hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/419382-ganar-200-000-euros-bolsa-7.html ?

Ha roto los famosos 8,5 y no ha comentado nada. 

Yo como buen "cobarde" sigo mirando los encierros desde la barrera, o mejor dicho, desde la TV.

es más que nada curiosidad, porque mi cartera virtual sigue dando beneficios....hasta que se convierta en real ::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

no se mueven ni patras :vomito:

---------- Post added 10-jul-2013 at 21:42 ----------

bueno voy a servirme la primera copita :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jul 2013)

*Castucines de ayer y hoy presentan a:*

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/c3a537a3-85f0-4d7e-8561-ad7266d5da42/07.10.2013-22.05.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/c3a537a3-85f0-4d7e-8561-ad7266d5da42/07.10.2013-22.05.png" width="271" height="606" border="0" /></a>


*La consejera: 'El decreto tiene seguridad jurídica plena como la luna llena'*

Corts dice que el recurso del Gobierno 'quita el poder al pueblo y se lo da a los bancos' | Andaluca | elmundo.es


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> @vmmp29
> 
> Segundo día raro raro en el ibex. Los leoncios han actuado poquísimo, el saldo neto hoy ha sido de menos de 100 contratos. Con tan poca actividad no se han dejado ningún nivel a tocar.
> 
> ...



por eso lo decía 310-220 = 90 eso de mínimo-máximo


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Castucines de ayer y hoy presentan a:*
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/c3a537a3-85f0-4d7e-8561-ad7266d5da42/07.10.2013-22.05.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/c3a537a3-85f0-4d7e-8561-ad7266d5da42/07.10.2013-22.05.png" width="271" height="606" border="0" /></a>
> 
> ...


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jul 2013)

Quiero guano del bueno.
Me aburre esto.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jul 2013)

Los usanos up , up en el after...

Cortos desintegrados


----------



## inversobres (10 Jul 2013)

Pues siguen metiendo caña despues del cierre. A ver que se traen entre manos. Esta semaa estoy de vacaciones y seguir esto por el movil es un ladrillo sobre todo sin hdspa.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

la paulaner ta buena pero prefiero la cusqueña de trigo :baba:

lo que si madejao paya a sido el copazo de jb con coca cola :o


----------



## inversobres (10 Jul 2013)

Txupinazo en directo. Luego os mofais de mi, a seguir tragando.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

ya no hay recorrido burbubolsa :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (10 Jul 2013)

sus c-ortos señor muerto en vida!!!!o


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

no hay recorrido dice


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jul 2013)

La apertura europea va a ser una fiesta mañana

---------- Post added 10-jul-2013 at 23:04 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Barbas a las 20:00h
> 
> 1700 en el aire



Cada vez más real


----------



## inversobres (10 Jul 2013)

Chhhsssspum. Los 1650 son historia, me duele decirlo peeero...

---------- Post added 10-jul-2013 at 23:06 ----------

Follaburras mv te has confundido de nick.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa ya no hay recorrido 

toy paya total , que lol mas bueno llevo :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (10 Jul 2013)

Ahora vengan a adorar los bazookas, cuando bayan al surtidor o a comer acuerdense.


----------



## paulistano (10 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> burbubolsa ya no hay recorrido
> 
> toy paya total , que lol mas bueno llevo :Baile:




Le voy a acompañar cabronazo....mire que hacía tiempo que no me tomaba una copa en casa (3 semanas:XX.....allá voy, me ha picado el gusanillo::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Le voy a acompañar cabronazo....mire que hacía tiempo que no me tomaba una copa en casa (3 semanas:XX.....allá voy, me ha picado el gusanillo::



salud compadre , el whizkyto que me he comprao entra como agua :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Le voy a acompañar cabronazo....mire que hacía tiempo que no me tomaba una copa en casa (3 semanas:XX.....allá voy, me ha *picado el gusanillo*::



Se llama síndrome de abstinencia y yatal....::


----------



## Algas (10 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Quiero guano del bueno.
> Me aburre esto.



Estoy deacuerdo, los usanos cerrando en verde... ni jran bajista, ni carnicería de gacelas ni nah de nah. ::

No me extraña q algún tladel se dé a la bebida... :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Chhhsssspum. Los 1650 son historia, me duele decirlo peeero...
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-jul-2013 at 23:06 ----------
> 
> Follaburras mv te has confundido de nick.



eres un mariconazo y la segunda ya tal :o


----------



## inversobres (10 Jul 2013)

Hay que tener una cosa clara, usa no va a bajar no lo van a dejar bajar.


----------



## paulistano (10 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se llama síndrome de abstinencia y yatal....::



Bueno, que vengo de tomar unas cervecillas:o



Algas dijo:


> Estoy deacuerdo, los usanos cerrando en verde... ni jran bajista, ni carnicería de gacelas ni nah de nah. ::
> 
> No me extraña q algún tladel se dé a la bebida... :fiufiu:



Algas, sigue usted creyendo en los cuentos de cerrar el horno lleno de gacelas, el fuego purificador y demás??:ouch:

Eso son los padres:Baile:

Caeremos, paciencia, caeremos, pero no por mucho repetirlo vamos a hacer que esto caiga antes....lo que haremos será que algún incauto conozca a Pandoro por mediación de Pepón:rolleye:

Si alguien supiese cuando caeremos se hará rico...de aquí nadie lo sabe, ya le digo, así que no haga caso a los profetas del guano:no:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jul 2013)

Y el euro acompaña la subida...

vaya, vaya


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

me quede sin coca cola , pero a estas alturas no parara la cosa


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me quede sin coca cola , pero a estas alturas no parara la cosa



Un soldier hecho y derecho como usted mezcla el whisky con cocacola? eso es de quinceañero.....o de bebedor de dyc...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

la verdad este jb 15 añitos esta requetebien y es barato , me lo estoy zampando solo con hielo y casi ni se siente el alcohol :Baile:


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la verdad este jb 15 añitos esta requetebien y es barato , me lo estoy zampando solo con hielo y casi ni se siente el alcohol :Baile:



Foto de la botella de JB15 con su nick y me creeré hasta lo de la gran bajista.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

:rolleye:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Jul 2013)

Vengo a recoger mi owned.
El otro día hablaba del euro más barato que el dólar y hoy se ha invertido la tendencia. Habrá que esperar a otro mes. 
De todas maneras es una mala noticia para la bolsa europea pues la divisa fuerte no favorece nada la exportación local. :


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :rolleye:









=


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jul 2013)

bueno chavales me voy a dormir , deberiamos hacer una quedada botellon en madrid pero sin mariconadas :no:

ahora macuerdo de un dia que andaba por moncloa y veo un grupo de chavales en un banco haciendo botellon , a lo lejos ya se les notaba mamaos pero cuando paso estaban hablando de geopolitica y eso


----------



## Krim (11 Jul 2013)

Joder...joder...simplemente joder

¿Qué hacemos? ¿Nos lo creemos? Porque de primeras parecía un empapelamiento de gacelas para irnos al guano, y ahora mismo lo que es, es una violación anal de cortos que no dejan ni subirla a xvideos...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

Y sigue subiendo...

Mañana Pandoro va a hacer destrozos en la apertura europea


----------



## Krim (11 Jul 2013)

Pfffff, hasta el oro se dispara, que locura. Cambio de chip?


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pfffff, hasta el oro se dispara, que locura. Cambio de chip?



Nada ha cambiado, en usa siguen potentes y alcistas


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Jul 2013)

Es que es hablar el barbas e irse todo a la mierda. :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

Madre mía, el que vaya corto en europa...

buffff


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

Y yo vendiendo hoy la mitad de mi posicion en sacyr.....::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

:Baile:


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

Se ha ganado un thanks...ñrespecto,a la quedada me apunto, quedamos en el parking de ventas....a partir de las 12 de la noche.....diga ustec hora y espereme alli que ya llegare.....

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 00:31 ----------

Por cierto, teclado, mesa y altavoces mugrientos gasta usted....diga a calopez que le suba el sueldo....porque lo,que es el trading.....


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :Baile:


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :Baile:



Jajaja que jefe. Voy a empezar a tomármelo en serio...


----------



## << 49 >> (11 Jul 2013)

Un Sony Xperia P, ¿eh?


----------



## j.w.pepper (11 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :Baile:



No voy a criticar la calidad de su mesa, altavoces, pero por favor cambie usted de navegador, el IE es una castaña y es imperdonable que un glan tladel como usted lo utilice

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Jul 2013)

Aterrador, igual el jato es de verdad. 

Que grande.


----------



## Krim (11 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mía, el que vaya corto en europa...
> 
> buffff



Si pues....llevo cortos en pt y en acciona...veras que ostia....


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Si pues....llevo cortos en pt y en acciona...veras que ostia....




Nunca se sabe....igual estamos todos cachondos perdidos y en la apertura nos la juegan y abre plano o a la baja....no seria la primera vez que ocurre.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jul 2013)

menuda jugada


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Jul 2013)

DJ Schmolli - Rock Of Ages on Vimeo

El regalo musical del dia!


----------



## hydra69 (11 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nunca se sabe....igual estamos todos cachondos perdidos y en la apertura nos la juegan y abre plano o a la baja....no seria la primera vez que ocurre.



[YOUTUBE]yX39J_YyKbs[/YOUTUBE]

Pandoro está a tope.


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nunca se sabe....igual estamos todos cachondos perdidos y en la apertura nos la juegan y abre plano o a la baja....no seria la primera vez que ocurre.


----------



## Janus (11 Jul 2013)

Esto es para listos y prudentes. FCC ha superado el nivel clave con volumen y es una pauta sostenida. No dirán que no estaban avisados como fue también en Gamesa.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 02:03 ----------

Por cierto, voy largo en FCC en 8,50 y aunque no está cantado en el hilo sí que lo he cantado por mensaje privado a HisHoliness. Ahí está para poder corroborarlo, viendo que había thankeado el anterior post.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , MV espera gap gordo a la baja para mañana :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2013)

dow casi en maximos y culibex en los 8100.

comprad, es la ocasion de vuestras vidas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

Bertok, 8225 y para abajo hasta 71XY ..... al menos eso pienso yo. Esta semana cierro mis chicharros y la semana próxima .....


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, 8225 y para abajo hasta 71XY ..... al menos eso pienso yo. Esta semana cierro mis chicharros y la semana próxima .....



las gacelas buscan los 9400. Es ahora o dentro de varios años


----------



## peseteuro (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, 8225 y para abajo hasta 71XY ..... al menos eso pienso yo. Esta semana cierro mis chicharros y la semana próxima .....




Por abajo podríamos tener una pasada de frenada hasta los 6670, de hecho en el TF mensual por técnico apunta al guano y los confirmaremos si el mes cierra por debajo de los 7766.


----------



## inversobres (11 Jul 2013)

Bienvenidos maximos en usa! Otro toque a los 1700 no estaria mal.


----------



## juanfer (11 Jul 2013)

Cerramos el gap del eurostoxx50 del 20 de Junio, esperomos que hoy Draghi no lo estropea mucho.


----------



## inversobres (11 Jul 2013)

Resumen del barbas:voy a seguir metiendo pasta hasta que muera, ya he recojido beneficios y comprado mas abajo.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 08:58 ----------

Quereis mas? Yo alucino.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

¿Qué pasa? Bernanke 

_ Bernanke ayer tras el cierre dio un discurso en donde el titular es "*queremos un mayor aumento del empleo antes de reducir la compra de bonos"*. Como podemos imaginarnos, el disparo al alza de los_


Barbas de mi vida!


----------



## Krim (11 Jul 2013)

Pues ni tan mal.....a ver como evoluciona esto.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

guanos y miniresacosos dias gacelillas 

vamos a cerrar esos gaps al alza y luego dios dira :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

China 
Cierra subiendo el 3,2%, mejor día desde el 14 de diciembre del año pasado


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

ibex se acerca a la resistencia de la mm200 , eurostoxx50 tie gap de 20 pipos por cerrar , muy mala pinta por lo menos pal ibex ienso:


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

10.000 abengoas b mas:fiufiu:


Buenos dias y subanmelasss8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

LOL usted ha copado el 10% del volumen hasta el momento....ghkghk comienza a ver peligrar su puesto de tiburón de _loh mercaoh_ :XX: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

los gringos se acercan mucho a maximos y su gapsito en 1631 contado sigue abierto :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 09:24 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL usted ha copado el 10% del volumen hasta el momento....ghkghk comienza a ver peligrar su puesto de tiburón de _loh mercaoh_ :XX: :XX:



truchon de los mercados le queda mejor a ustec :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL usted ha copado el 10% del volumen hasta el momento....ghkghk comienza a ver peligrar su puesto de tiburón de _loh mercaoh_ :XX: :XX:



Igual es mejor entrar poco a poco....estando a 1,445 las ultimas se me han comprado a 1,45....ienso:

Pero claro, a 1,26 hace dos dias iba a meterla y ahi se me escapó por dar la orden a un precio fijo....:ouch:

A ver que pasa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos se acercan mucho a maximos y su gapsito en 1631 contado sigue abierto :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 09:24 ----------
> 
> ...



Fue a hablar el mamador de Dick..... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

con esto el estocastico en diario de los indices europedos se pone por encima de 90 :abajo:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL usted ha copado el 10% del volumen hasta el momento....ghkghk comienza a ver peligrar su puesto de tiburón de _loh mercaoh_ :XX: :XX:



Y ya sabemos como terminó...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Igual es mejor entrar poco a poco....estando a 1,445 las ultimas se me han comprado a 1,45....ienso:
> 
> Pero claro, a 1,26 hace dos dias iba a meterla y ahi se me escapó por dar la orden a un precio fijo....:ouch:
> 
> A ver que pasa



vela de las 9:11???? :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 09:30 ----------

Aquí uno empezando a tramar estrategia destructora bajista en el CAC40.....


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL usted ha copado el 10% del volumen hasta el momento....ghkghk comienza a ver peligrar su puesto de tiburón de _loh mercaoh_ :XX: :XX:




Miren lo que hacemos los tiburones con perritos que saltan en marcha de Gamesas y Sacyres...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

gaybrush te aseguro que truchon de los mercados es un mote que impone :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> vela de las 9:11???? :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 09:30 ----------
> 
> Aquí uno empezando a tramar estrategia destructora bajista en el CAC40.....



Exacto....las ordenes segun bkt ejecutadas a las 9:10....A 1,445/6/8/9 y 1,45 las ultimas.

A ver si compran mas pardillos que nos las suban...:cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gaybrush te aseguro que truchon de los mercados es un mote que impone :rolleye:



y _Mamador de Dick_ a otros les pone..... :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 09:35 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Exacto....las ordenes segun bkt ejecutadas a las 9:10....A 1,445/6/8/9 y 1,45 las ultimas.
> 
> A ver si compran mas pardillos que nos las suban...:cook:



Así me gusta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



[YOUTUBE]pKNMxc_BgFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

el ibex esta muy debilucho , anda que no queda hasta que cierren el gap del eurostoxx50 2670 o por lo menos lo cierren a medias :ouch: :abajo:

a ver si viene una orca y os zampa a todos los tiburoncitos :no:

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 09:41 ----------

de momento el ibex parece que se sostiene en el 50% fibonazi ienso:


----------



## Antigona (11 Jul 2013)

Jajajajaja pero qué cachondeo tenemos con los mercados, la FED, las inyecciones de dinero, etc etc...

Pues nada, a surfear la ola alcista hasta que esto pete, lol, esto es un circo, ya ha salido el Bernake a tranquilizar a los mercados vaya que se pongan nerviosos jajajaja.

Espero salirme justo antes de que esto estalle por todas partes y pueda comprar entonces cosas reales con las plusvalías de la bolsa...

Qué cachondeo con los banquitos centrales...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

negro del futuro , como es eso que me desea :ouch:

este foro se esta desviando de mala manera , desviando


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

cerramos esos cortos 8040 y abrimos largos con tres cojones , amonoh alcistillas :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos esos cortos 8040 y abrimos largos con tres cojones , amonoh alcistillas :Baile:



tu supermega gap a la baja de hoy..... como que no:Baile:


----------



## ponzi (11 Jul 2013)

Janus, mira lo que pasa cuando a alguien le da por gastarse su pasta en una pasion.

Gloogle glass y tesla

Aunque financieramente Tesla sea un negocio ruinoso yo me andaría con mucho cuidado con meterles cortos. Vive y duerme pensando en su sueño


[YOUTUBE]NAxtOwo8S8w[/YOUTUBE]

Personalmente yo no me jugaría mis cuartos contra el, a este tio le da igual el dinero. Cuando la gente suele luchar por un sueño y tiene dinero pocas cosas se suelen interponer en su camino.

Elon Musk


....Mira su salario...

1 dolar


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> tu supermega gap a la baja de hoy..... como que no:Baile:



se a dao cuenta ustec tambien ? ienso:


----------



## Algas (11 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Algas, sigue usted creyendo en los cuentos de cerrar el horno lleno de gacelas, el fuego purificador y demás??:ouch:
> 
> Eso son los padres:Baile:
> 
> ...



jajajajjaajjaa, tiene Vd toda la razón paulistano, debo enmendarme, hacerme mayor... :o

Postearé algo de carne como penitencia:


----------



## TenienteDan (11 Jul 2013)




----------



## Antigona (11 Jul 2013)

Venga, a ver, recomendarme algún valor para entrar corto o largo jajaja que ando pérdido y tengo que gastar 500€ en bonobolsa del Bankinter.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

Antigona, qué cosas....

SACYR o ABENGOA serie B.

No porque medio foro y yo vayamos montados en ello, sino por TÉCNICO inocho:


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Venga, a ver, recomendarme algún valor para entrar corto o largo jajaja que ando pérdido y tengo que gastar 500€ en bonobolsa del Bankinter.




Caf. A mercado. 5.000 acciones.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

dese prisa con las abengoa que están aún en rampa de lanzamiento.....y llevamos sólo hora y media....como siga a este ritmo llegamos hoy a los 2...


----------



## Abner (11 Jul 2013)

@pollastre. Nos tiene abandonaos. Está notando algo raro en loh mercaoh?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (11 Jul 2013)

Vaya pasada de diseño

[YOUTUBE]KtKbGI92ipY[/YOUTUBE]


Chinito no mires el siguiente video


[YOUTUBE]Y_gS2KZmnbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Chinito no mires el siguiente video
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Y_gS2KZmnbg[/YOUTUBE]



En circuíto es donde se ven las cosas más claras Ponzi....no de estos sustos al Sr. Chinoo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

Lo de Abengoa lo veo... pero Sacyr :bla: :bla:

Mejor Novavax!!!!!! Así diversifica tanto en _mercaoh _como en _dibiza_ :Baile:  )


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

Ponzi, que te lías. Para la capi pides a gritos:


----------



## Malus (11 Jul 2013)

Vamos probar unos cortos en POP a 2,64.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo de Abengoa lo veo... pero Sacyr :bla: :bla:
> 
> Mejor Novavax!!!!!! Así diversifica tanto en _mercaoh _como en _dibiza_ :Baile:  )





No me jodas y me hagas entrar en Abengoa, que ya tengo ganitas de vender las Sacyres que no acaban de despegar.

Por cierto, una duda de AT. Teníamos todos claro que los 340 marcaban la señal de cambio de ciclo en CAF. Si dio anteayer 10.5€ de dividendo y ahora cotiza en 329... ¿eso tiene algún valor de cara al gráfico?


----------



## Malus (11 Jul 2013)

Cuando cambian los derechos de sacyr a acciones? Tengo para 150 y las quiero vender tan pronto las cambien.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Cuando cambian los derechos de sacyr a acciones? Tengo para 150 y las quiero vender tan pronto las cambien.




¿Por qué no vendes los derechos?


----------



## ponzi (11 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ponzi, que te lías. Para la capi pides a gritos:



Para la capital lo mas eficiente es esto

Caf

Un coche es para disfrutarlo,donde mas partido se le saca es en las grandes distancias


----------



## Malus (11 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Por qué no vendes los derechos?



Lo quise hacer pero esa operación la hice desde la web del Pastor en vez de r4, y en la web no dejan vender derechos... Y como no quiero andar llamando al banco para venderlos pues espero.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para la capital lo mas eficiente es esto
> 
> Caf
> 
> Un coche es para disfrutarlo,donde mas partido se le saca es en las grandes distancias




Esperemos que te escuchen moscovitas y londinenses...


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No me jodas y me hagas entrar en Abengoa, que ya tengo ganitas de vender las Sacyres que no acaban de despegar.
> 
> ?



No lleva abengoas??:XX:

Su duda de caf en cuanto a AT tambien nos vale para sacyr....el pirata comentó que superando los 2,4X se iba a 3.

Pues ahora mismo si se sumamos los derechos las acciones cotizarian a 2,53....lo que no se es si eso cuenta como cotizacion o no.....



Malus dijo:


> Cuando cambian los derechos de sacyr a acciones? Tengo para 150 y las quiero vender tan pronto las cambien.



Puedes vender los derechos....si no, creo que mañana es el ultimo dia


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

traigo gif del hilo marca tv


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

Habéis entrado de golpe en Abengoa???

Que subidón por dios....de 1,47 a 1,50 en minutos...:Aplauso:

Bien, ghk, bien....o


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Lo quise hacer pero esa operación la hice desde la web del Pastor en vez de r4, y en la web no dejan vender derechos... Y como no quiero andar llamando al banco para venderlos pues espero.










---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 11:03 ----------

Aprovecho el anonimato y que no me lee, para cagarme en las muelas del compañero de trabajo que me ha llamado para tomar café cuando iba a cambiar Sacyres por Abengoas.


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus, mira lo que pasa cuando a alguien le da por gastarse su pasta en una pasion.
> 
> Gloogle glass y tesla
> 
> ...



Yo también creo que el futuro del coche es electrico, y que el primero suele ser el mejor posicionado (o no)
Apple antes de dar el pelotazo era un failazo ¿Pur qué? porque "el mercado" no estaba dispuesto a pagar más por frikadas. Luego llegó su momento. lo dificil es acertar cual es el momento de Tesla, com el del ifon.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 11:05 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Habéis entrado de golpe en Abengoa???
> 
> Que subidón por dios....de 1,47 a 1,50 en minutos...:Aplauso:
> 
> Bien, ghk, bien....o



¿Cuando comenzaba a cotizar en NAsdaq o algo así?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No me jodas y me hagas entrar en Abengoa, que ya tengo ganitas de vender las Sacyres que no acaban de despegar.



Abengoa B quizás ya sea algo tarde, el SL estaría lejisimos :8::cook:
*
[Abengoa B]*






*
Súbanme es punto morado!!!!!*


::::::::


----------



## Krim (11 Jul 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Yo también creo que el futuro del coche es electrico, y que el primero suele ser el mejor posicionado (o no)
> Apple antes de dar el pelotazo era un failazo ¿Pur qué? porque "el mercado" no estaba dispuesto a pagar más por frikadas. Luego llegó su momento. lo dificil es acertar cual es el momento de Tesla, com el del ifon.





No, si la empresa podría tener un futuro de la ostia, pero el tema es que el precio de las acciones ahora mismo es demencial...está basado en unas expectativas de crecimiento muy burras, que si se cumplen harán que la empresa valga, no eso, sino muchísimo más.

Pero si no se cumplen...ATPC. Por eso, yo no le daría más vueltas a la empresa en sí. Luego otra cosa es que por técnico quieras entrar.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Cuando comenzaba a cotizar en NAsdaq o algo así?



Ni idea....se ha hablado y tal, pero no se ha fijado fecha que yo sepa.

*1,533
*


amonoh pirataaaaa:Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reportado.

Se dice por TÉCNICO.


----------



## Krim (11 Jul 2013)

He sido yo, Paulistano... 

Na, sólo han sido 10k@ 1.515


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ni idea....se ha hablado y tal, pero no se ha fijado fecha que yo sepa.
> 
> *1,533
> *
> ...



vaya cohetone....llegado a la zona rosa, si sigue peponing-> zona roja que es venta preventiva! O SL en zona rosa.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> traigo gif del hilo marca tv









Más antiguo que la tos...


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> He sido yo, Paulistano...
> 
> Na, sólo han sido 10k@ 1.515



Veréis cuando nos queramos salir que descojono:XX:

Marica el último:ouch:

De momento 9% arriba.....no sería la primera vez que una empresa que anda subiendo 9% arriba acaba subiendo un 16%...por poner un ejemplo:rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Más antiguo que la tos...



Estaba Mou en el Madrid y ya tal :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (11 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 11:03 ----------
> 
> Aprovecho el anonimato y que no me lee, para cagarme en las muelas del compañero de trabajo que me ha llamado para tomar café cuando iba a cambiar Sacyres por Abengoas.



¿Que tal va la plataforma del popular para operar en bolsa?

Que tal las comsiones, para una persona que no mueva 6 cifras en bolsa.


----------



## sr.anus (11 Jul 2013)

Amonos a cerrar el hueco, sujetarse


----------



## hydra69 (11 Jul 2013)

El ibex no esta guaneando un poco?....


----------



## ponzi (11 Jul 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Yo también creo que el futuro del coche es electrico, y que el primero suele ser el mejor posicionado (o no)
> Apple antes de dar el pelotazo era un failazo ¿Pur qué? porque "el mercado" no estaba dispuesto a pagar más por frikadas. Luego llegó su momento. lo dificil es acertar cual es el momento de Tesla, com el del ifon.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 11:05 ----------
> ...



Lo que tienen en comun Musk y Jobs es que el dinero les daba igual,los dos trabajaban por un sueño. De hecho Jobs si el cáncer no se hubiese interpuesto en su camino estaba dispuesto a gastarse los 100.000 mill que tenia en la caja para cargarse android.Puede que salga bien o mal pero por lo general cuando alguien centra el 80% de su tiempo en una misma actividad por la cual siente pasión los resultados pueden ser espectaculares.






Krim dijo:


> No, si la empresa podría tener un futuro de la ostia, pero el tema es que el precio de las acciones ahora mismo es demencial...está basado en unas expectativas de crecimiento muy burras, que si se cumplen harán que la empresa valga, no eso, sino muchísimo más.
> 
> Pero si no se cumplen...ATPC. Por eso, yo no le daría más vueltas a la empresa en sí. Luego otra cosa es que por técnico quieras entrar.



Yo tampoco compraría acciones de Tesla igual que tampoco me pondria corto y seguramente dejaría de ganar mucho dinero.El problema es que esta trabajando por su sueño y tiene dinero, trabaja unas 100 horas semanales y de salario se ha puesto 1 eu.Yo no me pondria corto contra el ni jarto de vino.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

Europa lleva un retraso considerable con respecto a usa

Va a necesitar bastantes días para ponerse al día (y veremos si llega a tiempo)


----------



## sr.anus (11 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Amonos a cerrar el hueco, sujetarse



solo fueron poco mas de 30 puntitos de sutura


----------



## ponzi (11 Jul 2013)

Esta si que es buena...no lo había visto


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


El primer trimestre que abengoa ha bajado su escandaloso endeudamiento, no es mucho pero puede ser un primer paso, y ha subido su caja en 700 mill, no si al final hasta estos se van a poner las pilas.....les queda muchisimo camino por recorrer


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

Uy, uy

quieren hacer un moco rojo en europa


----------



## sr.anus (11 Jul 2013)

Esperad que todavia hoy queda para mas guano


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

No hay que fliparse con caídas.

USA rules y dice que esto tiene que ser fiesta pepona hoy.


----------



## sr.anus (11 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No hay que fliparse con caídas.
> 
> USA rules y dice que esto tiene que ser fiesta pepona hoy.



Pero hasta que lleguen ellos, nos quedan horas... tenemos tiempo para bajar otors 30 puntitos


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

salta stop cargamos cortos 8020 :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ni idea....se ha hablado y tal, pero no se ha fijado fecha que yo sepa.
> 
> *1,533
> *
> ...



enhorabuena para ti y también para el piraton


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Pero hasta que lleguen ellos, nos quedan horas... tenemos tiempo para bajar otors 30 puntitos



Yo pienso que ya han corregido suficiente (europa), otra vez nos vamos pa arriba.

El gato loco se ha puesto corto, ve


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

Pues saben que? La semana que viene me voy de vacaciones.

Compra el viernes a 1.311, venta hoy en zona rosa 1.518


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues saben que? La semana que viene me voy de vacaciones.
> 
> Compra el viernes a 1.311, venta hoy en zona rosa 1.518
> 
> ...



Como usted sabe más de esto que yo, le pregunto...

Tal como está la acción de pepona...no es mejor en vez de vender directamente, sacrificar unos céntimos y poner la orden de venta...por ejemplo...en 1,495??

Si baja se le venden y clin clin caja...en cambio si sigue subiendo....fieshhhta


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta si que es buena...*no lo había visto*
> 
> 
> http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native
> ...



¿¿Qué es eso de "no la había visto"??
¡¡No queremos foreros con vida fuera del foro joder!! 

Cuando acabe de revisar todas las acciones del Nikei, Dax, CAC, Ibex, Sp500, PSI20, SMI, FTSE 100 y OMX.... vuelve a empezar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Como usted sabe más de esto que yo, le pregunto...
> 
> Tal como está la acción de pepona...no es mejor en vez de vender directamente, sacrificar unos céntimos y poner la orden de venta...por ejemplo...en 1,495??
> 
> Si baja se le venden y clin clin caja...en cambio si sigue subiendo....fieshhhta



Supongo que si, no lo sé. Solo estoy intentando ser disciplinado (y mira que me cuesta!). Según mi gráfico es zona de venta por la bajista, un anterior mínimo y tal. ¿Que hoy se ha puesto pepona? Pues vale. Pero cuando compré pensé en vender ahí. Lo mismo me pierdo el 8% de subida adicional, pero como soy tan buena genteo, se lo regalo al que le he vendido las acciones ::


----------



## Krim (11 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo pienso que ya han corregido suficiente (europa), otra vez nos vamos pa arriba.
> 
> El gato loco se ha puesto corto, ve



La cosa es que no me creo nada nada de nada lo de los usanos....

- 20:00 sale el barbas. 2 minutos después Peponian de 8 pipos

- Se estampan en seco contra los 1660, y se vuelven para abajo. 

- Cierran el mercado casi en plano.

- De repente en el after, superpeponian, el índice despelotado un 1,2% en el after como si fuera un trollibex cualquiera.

Todo APESTA, pero soy incapaz de decir a donde va el tufo...


----------



## juanfer (11 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> La cosa es que no me creo nada nada de nada lo de los usanos....
> 
> - 20:00 sale el barbas. 2 minutos después Peponian de 8 pipos
> 
> ...



Necesitan mas gacelas para tirarlo a los abismos.


----------



## TenienteDan (11 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No sé si se han dado cuenta, pero el mercado se ha girado...



Yo no se si se ha girado o no, pero como dice Janus hay que atender a lo que se ve, y lo que se ve es lo que dice Bertok.

Las resistencias de los valores del IBEX no se traspasan en un peponian day como debería ser hoy... y mientras el S&P tiene su mirada puesta en los máximos otra vez, el MIerdibex no puede con los 8000 con contundencia.

Que en unas horas, metan compras y vuelen las resistencias?... Sólo lo saben ellos, pero de momento... guano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

Revisando las operaciones del año....

Que destrozo me hizo la plata :ouch:

Repitan conmigo: EL SL no es de pobres!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

El ibex esta muy mal ciertamente. Desde luego yo no estaría ahí.

Pero yo apuntaría en concreto a los grandes valores y claro eso hace ver que el ibex no tire.


----------



## TenienteDan (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Revisando las operaciones del año....
> 
> Que destrozo me hizo la plata :ouch:
> 
> Repitan conmigo: EL SL no es de pobres!!!!!



Está con IG Pirata?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Está con IG Pirata?



Ahora mismo no, por?


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

Portugal cayendo un 1,3%

Estas cosas lastran mucho un día como este


----------



## TenienteDan (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahora mismo no, por?



Porque veo que invierte en varios tipos de acciones, plata, etc y llevo tiempo mirando para salir de r4 y no mirar atrás.

Pero Ig me resulta muy caro para mi pequeña cuenta de trading actualmente


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Que tal va la plataforma del popular para operar en bolsa?
> 
> Que tal las comsiones, para una persona que no mueva 6 cifras en bolsa.




Yo no uso POP. Yo utilizo Bankinter.

La de POP no la conozco, pero si tuviese que apostar diría que es mala y cara.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

Pirata, no me ha contestado lo de salirse del canal (en teoría superar los 340) pero estar dentro de él de nuevo por haber dado 10.5€ de dividendos. Eso según AT, es superarlo. ¿No verdad?


----------



## Abner (11 Jul 2013)

Para mí que los leoncios están en saldo neutro y a verlas venir... O están tomándose las vacaciones por adelantado.


----------



## itaka (11 Jul 2013)

las sacyrs nada de nada, me da que vale mejor una retirada a tiempo pero se va a desinflar pronto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pirata, no me ha contestado lo de salirse del canal (en teoría superar los 340) pero estar dentro de él de nuevo por haber dado 10.5€ de dividendos. Eso según AT, es superarlo. ¿No verdad?



Perdona me he perdido el post. Mientras no pierda los 313, seguiría en ese canal ascendente. Pero ya le digo que está en zona muy complicada, veo dificil superar los 333 (gráf con dividendos ajustados)

Personalmente vendería, pero cada uno tiene su estrategia 

*[AuxFFCC]*


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Perdona me he perdido el post. Mientras no pierda los 313, seguiría en ese canal ascendente. Pero ya le digo que está en zona muy complicada, veo dificil superar los 333 (gráf con dividendos ajustados)
> 
> *Personalmente vendería*, pero cada uno tiene su estrategia
> 
> *[AuxFFCC]*










Muchas gracias por el análisis.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

Salimos de Abengoa...sí, me han quemado las plusvis...y sobre todo me ha mosqueado que se estancase ahí la acción...

Gracias donpepito, tómese una de gambas a mi salud!!


----------



## donpepito (11 Jul 2013)

Buenas tardes,

Como van esas PLUSVAS con las ABENGOTONTITAS.B?


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

itaka dijo:


> las sacyrs nada de nada, me da que vale mejor una retirada a tiempo pero se va a desinflar pronto



leí por ahí no sé si con sentido o no, que hasta que no empezasen a cotizar las nuevas acciones no habría movimiento.

Yo también estoy tentado a venderlas, pero total, casi un mes con ellas y con buenas plusvis, por esperar hasta el lunes no pasa nada...si baja pues oye, hay colchón, me salgo y a otra cosa:rolleye:

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 13:02 ----------




donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Como van esas PLUSVAS con las ABENGOTONTITAS.B?



Yo he entrado esta mañana y me he salido, 500 eurillos en 4 horas no está mal.

Las compradas hace una semana las sigo teniendo.

Sigue dentro?ienso:


----------



## donpepito (11 Jul 2013)

Podemos ver otro tramo hasta 1.6x , cargamos bien el jueves y viernes, cuando veas UBS VENDER ... ya lo comentaba, es el POLI MALO del MERCADO wanero.

Me gustó mucho la subasta que provocó SAN al comienzo de sesión, con 40k acciones para meter miedo en 1.25x .... NO PUEDEN ocultar sus intenciones a los viejunos, nos ha salido bien, sigo manteniendo algunas.


----------



## ddddd (11 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Como van esas PLUSVAS con las ABENGOTONTITAS.B?



Buenas tardes.

¿Qué opinión le merece el actual momento de EXEL? Uno que anda dentro y le parece que se encuentra un poco estáncada.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Podemos ver otro tramo hasta 1.6x , cargamos bien el jueves y viernes, cuando veas UBS VENDER ... ya lo comentaba, es el POLI MALO del MERCADO wanero.
> 
> Me gustó mucho la subasta que provocó SAN al comienzo de sesión, con 40k acciones para meter miedo en 1.25x .... NO PUEDEN ocultar sus intenciones a los viejunos, nos ha salido bien, sigo manteniendo algunas.




Te mueves bien pececillo...


----------



## ave phoenix (11 Jul 2013)

AMD disparada en el pre...


----------



## donpepito (11 Jul 2013)

EXEL, me gustaba pero no veo suficiente interés por los fondos de moverla, en cambio INO CLDX e incluso NVAX parece que han cumplido bien el guión.

AMARIN puede ser interesante, cuando coloquen el nuevo papel, al igual que CYCC, otra en mi portfolio es THLD.


----------



## erpako (11 Jul 2013)

Vaya despioje de bajistas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Podemos ver otro tramo hasta 1.6x , cargamos bien el jueves y viernes, cuando veas UBS VENDER ... ya lo comentaba, es el POLI MALO del MERCADO wanero.
> 
> Me gustó mucho la subasta que provocó SAN al comienzo de sesión, con 40k acciones para meter miedo en 1.25x .... NO PUEDEN ocultar sus intenciones a los viejunos, nos ha salido bien, sigo manteniendo algunas.



Podría bajar hasta 1.39€, para llegar a esos 1.6x€ en un segundo alcista.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Vaya despioje de bajistas.



Ahora viene el movimiento mamporrero del mediodía y a la cama calentito...


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

Porque no todo es sexo y también existe el amor...


----------



## ddddd (11 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> EXEL, me gustaba pero no veo suficiente interés por los fondos de moverla, en cambio INO CLDX e incluso NVAX parece que han cumplido bien el guión.
> 
> AMARIN puede ser interesante, cuando coloquen el nuevo papel, al igual que CYCC, otra en mi portfolio es THLD.



¿Recomendaría salirse entonces?

Un saludo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Porque no todo es sexo y también existe el amor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero.....¿traga o escupe? ::::::::


----------



## donpepito (11 Jul 2013)

Si tienes otro objetivo claro, pero ya conoces como va el mercado, vender y locura alcista.

Una de mis primeras compras en USA, acabó en CH11:

MESA
ANPI

Menos mal que vendimos a tiempo, mira los hilos del 2009 verano -mayo-julio-

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 13:22 ----------

La cepa H7N9 de gripe aviar podría desatar una epidemia mundial - Página Noticias

Modo Pumpero off.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero.....¿traga o escupe? ::::::::



Hasta 2011 tragaba. A día de hoy ya no sé nada de ella (a nivel sexual). Whatsapps, alguna llamada por el cumpleaños... lo típico de ex sin rencores.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noticia patrocinada por.....








¿Nos fockamos entonces los 2,7$? No se.....


----------



## donpepito (11 Jul 2013)

Es probable, que nos encontremos en la GRAN fase de DESPARASITACIÓN, antes de romper los 3.50 con fuerza para ver los cinco, ahora se llevan mucho las bajadas tramporras y encerronas para jder a los demás fondos:

CLDX ACAD por citar alguna reciente.

...el dinero no lo regalan, se pierde con facilidad, no recomiendo NADA.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hasta 2011 tragaba. A día de hoy ya no sé nada de ella (a nivel sexual). Whatsapps, alguna llamada por el cumpleaños... lo típico de ex sin rencores.


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> dow casi en maximos y culibex en los 8100.
> 
> comprad, es la ocasion de vuestras vidas.



Comprad gacelones, todavía queda hueco en el horno.

No podéis perder el brutal rally alcista ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Comprad gacelones, todavía queda hueco en el horno.
> 
> No podéis perder el brutal rally alcista ::::::


----------



## erpako (11 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora viene el movimiento mamporrero del mediodía y a la cama calentito...



Atención que empieza el mamporreo antes del dato usano.:Baile:


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2013)

El speech de tito Bernie tras el cierre, tan sólo da un poco más de tiempo. Más papel moneda en el mercado y más inflación de activos ....

La tendencia primaria alcista del SP ya dura 56 meses y se merece (no puede ser de otra forma) y techo claro. En ello está mientras no supere los máximos. Estas situaciones de mercado son de patinaje y distribución a las gecelillas que acuden llamadas por las ingentes plusvis al calor de cualquier chicharro de mierda.

El culibex no puede ni con el alma. Patinando constantemente en la zona baja de una figura con consolidación a un 100% de los máximos del ciclo primario alcista anterior :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Deseo que las frivolités de algunos gacelos del jilo no sean más que trolleadas .... o sufrirán en sus en carnes la ruptura del mercado.

Otra vez se me ha ido la pinza .... en este jilo sólo están intrépidos himversores que aprovechan con plusvis las oscilaciones de los chicharrillos del culibex ::::::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Porque no todo es sexo y también existe el amor...




A esta chica la llaman Maggie Grace-less en los USA, que cabrones, con lo guapa que es. A lo mejor resulta que luego en la cama no es tan sosa. Salía en el pilot de The Following, y era uno de los motivos de que el primer capítulo tuviese tanto éxito.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 13:54 ----------




bertok dijo:


> El culibex no puede ni con el alma. Patinando constantemente en la zona baja de una figura con consolidación a un 100% de los máximos del ciclo primario alcista anterior :ouch::ouch::ouch:




Así me gusta, si es guano es guano, al 100% de los máximos ... 

Pobre ibex, si con el 50% ya va bien servido ...


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> A esta chica la llaman Maggie Grace-less en los USA, que cabrones, con lo guapa que es. A lo mejor resulta que luego en la cama no es tan sosa. Salía en el pilot de The Following, y era uno de los motivos de que el primer capítulo tuviese tanto éxito.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 13:54 ----------
> 
> ...



Lo que cae un 50%, necesita un 1005 para volver a igualar.

Sé que lo sabes, pero es por tocar las bolas ::::::

No compres, deja que acudan a su WACO particular.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> A esta chica la llaman Maggie Grace-less en los USA, que cabrones, con lo guapa que es. A lo mejor resulta que luego en la cama no es tan sosa. Salía en el pilot de The Following, y era uno de los motivos de que el primer capítulo tuviese tanto éxito.



Creo que fue un mote que le pusieron porque era un poco torpe, no sé si desfilando, o se le caían las cosas... No me acuerdo muy bien. Me suena haber leído algo así.


----------



## inversobres (11 Jul 2013)

Nos vamos al gua.... Hostia no, amago atrapatolilis y parriba.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Creo que fue un mote que le pusieron porque era un poco torpe, no sé si desfilando, o se le caían las cosas... No me acuerdo muy bien. Me suena haber leído algo así.



Usted sabrá, que es su exinocho:


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

Yo sólo sé dónde NO era torpe... 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

El Tribunal Constitucional suspende el decreto de Andalucía contra los desahucios - elEconomista.es

Toma owned al departamento bolivariano-socialista de Andalucía


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El Tribunal Constitucional suspende el decreto de Andalucía contra los desahucios - elEconomista.es
> 
> Toma owned al departamento bolivariano-socialista de Andalucía





Lo tumbarán sí o sí. Pero esto no es más que una suspensión que el TC se ve obligado a tomar cuando el Gobierno Central recurre.


----------



## erpako (11 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo tumbarán sí o sí. Pero esto no es más que una suspensión que el TC se ve obligado a tomar cuando el Gobierno Central recurre.



Lo peor de todo es que el gobierno andaluz sabía que iba a ocurrir y que no se lo iban a consentir. El socialismo andaluz es de los peores populismos.

Ahora el PP, cargará con el coste de impedir una medida "solidaria".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El Tribunal Constitucional suspende el decreto de Andalucía contra los desahucios - elEconomista.es
> 
> Toma owned al departamento bolivariano-socialista de Andalucía



Fassihta!!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fassihta!!!!!!



Saca de nuevo a la consejera-flauter con ese CV digno de esa autonomía para la que trabaja.

La tipa sólo ha visto del mundo como le sopla el aire en Tarifa.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

el ibex a luchado por mantenerse lateral en espera de tiempos mejores que le ayudasen a romper la todopoderosa jran bajista , no lo ha conseguido y ahora se dirige al encuentro de su triste destino :no:

ejpertitos sereis aniquilados :no: bueno voy a por las paulanerds que hace mucha caloh :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

Me llamaban????





Fail... no carga ::


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es que el gobierno andaluz sabía que iba a ocurrir y que no se lo iban a consentir. El socialismo andaluz es de los peores populismos.
> 
> Ahora el PP, cargará con el coste de impedir una medida "solidaria".



que nadie olvide que Karl Marx vivió gratis gracias a la ayuda economica, de un "capitalista"

si ya lo decía él: 
la historia siempre se repite , primero como tragedia, segundo como farsa


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

el ser humano es asin


----------



## sr.anus (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me llamaban????
> 
> Fail... no carga ::



yo la llegue a ver, doblefail:Aplauso:
pero... quien era?


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me llamaban????
> 
> Fail... no carga ::



la imagen si cargo , requetefail :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> yo la llegue a ver, doblefail:Aplauso:
> pero... quien era?



Kate upton en bolas ::






















Spoiler


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

Sírvanse.....







Elena Cortés Jiménez - Cordobapedia - La Enciclopedia Libre de Córdoba


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sírvanse.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sospecho que hoy no le has puesto droja al colacao ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

Y listo para irme de vacaciones.

Fuera Novavax 1,9$->2,6$


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y listo para irme de vacaciones.
> 
> Fuera Novavax 1,9$->2,6$


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

quien como tu pendejo , aun me queda medio año :ouch:

que lo disfrutes mi helmano , aprovecha pa descansar y volver renovado al campo de batalla y pa pillar algo de color que sois muy palidos :Baile:

ya estoy brindando por ello :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> quien como tu pendejo , aun me queda medio año :ouch:
> 
> que lo disfrutes mi helmano , aprovecha pa descansar y volver renovado al campo de batalla y pa pillar algo de color que sois muy palidos :Baile:
> 
> ya estoy brindando por ello :Baile:



La semana que viene MV, la semana que viene es cuando ya dejo de venir a la oficina. Trabajar no trabajo nunca..... :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

uno de los responsables del hundimiento de la madre patria :

ya estoy paya , entre las chelitas y el whizkyto :ouch:

cholo ponte morocho o colorao pero no vuelvas palido como un mueltoviviente :abajo:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

Ahora si.....
Vamos putita, *CAE*!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

estoy alternando cerveza y whizky , no se si eso es bueno o malo , pero esta muy rico :baba:

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 16:26 ----------

menudo erupto , san activao las sirenas de los coches en la calle :XX:


----------



## alimon (11 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estoy alternando cerveza y whizky , no se si eso es bueno o malo , pero esta muy rico :baba:
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 16:26 ----------
> 
> menudo erupto , san activao las sirenas de los coches en la calle :XX:



Le recomiendo el siguiente coctel:

-Hielo picado tipo Frappe en abundacia. Vaso largo y ancho.

-Chorretón de wiskicheli del baratucho.

-Completar con cerveza rubia (coronita o sol, sino una rubia con poco cuerpo)

-Agitar. Ya para sibaritas,completar con espuma de cerveza de sifón y peladura de limón.



Bueno, yo a ver si a partir del lunes vuelvo, que también llevo en un estado alcoholico permante desde el sábado. Me saltó el Stop en las Abengoa B a 1,29 hace unos días mientras dormía la mona, y hoy me encuentro con la puta esta disparada.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Le recomiendo el siguiente coctel:
> 
> -Hielo picado tipo Frappe en abundacia. Vaso largo y ancho.
> 
> ...



alimon chaval se te extrañaba , me llegue a sentir mal pensando que habias seguido mis consejos :rolleye:

coctel solo con pisco , les invito a probar el maracuya sour , al lao de un seven eleven por noviciados , perdonad pero cuando fui estaba un poco mamao :ouch:


----------



## Arrebonico (11 Jul 2013)

Después de un arduo trabajo, con modelos matemáticos, fractales incluidos, estadística SPSS, sistemas de saldo y nivel, hablar con matemáticos y físicos, hacer uso de supercomputadores para procesar tal nivel de información... Al final, sabemos porqué el SP500 y el DAX30 están en máximos, y el IBEX35 apenas llega al 50% del suyo...

Por si alguien prefier no saberlo, esto es lo que están descontando los mercados, lo dejo como spoiler:



Spoiler


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Jul 2013)

arrebonico dijo:


> después de un arduo trabajo, con modelos matemáticos, fractales incluidos, estadística spss, sistemas de saldo y nivel, hablar con matemáticos y físicos, hacer uso de supercomputadores para procesar tal nivel de información... Al final, sabemos porqué el sp500 y el dax30 están en máximos, y el ibex35 apenas llega al 50% del suyo...
> 
> Por si alguien prefier no saberlo, esto es lo que están descontando los mercados, lo dejo como spoiler:
> 
> ...




inshidiash!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Jul 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Después de un arduo trabajo, con modelos matemáticos, fractales incluidos, estadística SPSS, sistemas de saldo y nivel, hablar con matemáticos y físicos, hacer uso de supercomputadores para procesar tal nivel de información... Al final, sabemos porqué el SP500 y el DAX30 están en máximos, y el IBEX35 apenas llega al 50% del suyo...
> 
> Por si alguien prefier no saberlo, esto es lo que están descontando los mercados, lo dejo como spoiler:
> 
> ...



joder que susto..........


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

FCC, en vigilancia 
Ayer consiguió superar la media de 200 sesiones pero ya está cayendo -4.47% hasta situarse en €8.98,


----------



## Arrebonico (11 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> inshidiash!!!





LÁNGARO dijo:


> joder que susto..........



He abierto un largo en 8007 y estoy nerviosete, disculpen las molestias. :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> FCC, en vigilancia
> Ayer consiguió superar la media de 200 sesiones pero ya está cayendo -4.47% hasta situarse en €8.98,



8.5...... y ya tal...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

ya que estoy mamao voy a desvelar nivelitos importantes del ibes , 7553 38,2% fibonazi y 6920 23,6% fibonazi 

posible HCHi con minimo en 6900 :bla:


----------



## pollastre (11 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 8.5...... y ya tal...



Vaaaamos DONette


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

don pollas , vamos barrilete :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

El jato mamao dando niveles . 

Es una experencia zen o más allá, y virtualmente puede sacarnos de la crisis.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaaaamos DONette


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya que estoy mamao voy a desvelar nivelitos importantes del ibes , 7553 38,2% fibonazi y 6920 23,6% fibonazi
> 
> posible HCHi con minimo en 6900 :bla:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jul 2013)

bueno antes de irme a dormir les digo mis bienamadas gacelillas que deberian tomarse muy en serio la tendencial jran bajista y los nivelitos fibonazi calculados a partir de la ruptura del triangulo simetrico :rolleye:


----------



## hydra69 (11 Jul 2013)

Joder el ibex no cae..ni con palanca.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jul 2013)

Qué asco de lateral y hoy no hay Barbas para animar el cotarro.


----------



## Krim (11 Jul 2013)

Con la animación de ayer ya tuvimos suficiente gracias XD.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Jul 2013)

Si le sacase al mercado cada día lo que me cayó ayer conduciría un Aston Martin.

De momento me voy al gimnasio, a pie. Ahora que por fin ha dejado de llover


----------



## inversobres (11 Jul 2013)

Pues hoy franR no paso nada. Esto esta mas atao que las momias.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 19:06 ----------

1670 pulidos para el cierre. Estamos a menos de 30 pipos de maximos, otro toque y veremos a ver.


----------



## nombre (11 Jul 2013)

Vídeo | GlassTesla: las gafas inteligentes de Google conducen el coche eléctrico - Ecomotor.es

:fiufiu:


----------



## atman (11 Jul 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bjE-axGDVBM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Jul 2013)

¿La subida de Walter en los últimos días puede ser señal de giro o por simple sobreventa?ienso:


----------



## davidautentico (11 Jul 2013)

AMD rocks!


----------



## inversobres (11 Jul 2013)

Gua gua guapa subida. 110 pipos desde minimos SP. 

Lo del ibex hoy ha sido pa mear y no echar ni gota. Cuando corrija usa va a pegar un hostion homerico.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jul 2013)

Se habló por aquí que deoleo seria opada por ebro. 


Estoy de cervezas y me comenta un amiguete que trabaja allí y en el ambiente se palpa que finalmente será hojiblanca. 

Y que será inminente. 

También me dijeron que inminente seria lo de la fusión san Banesto allá por el 2006.....

Queda dicho.


----------



## jaialro (11 Jul 2013)

El SP a romper máximos historicos. Ni POMO, pomadas y helicoptero's bernanke. Y no olviden supervitaminarse y mineralizarse.


----------



## inversobres (11 Jul 2013)

Si nos olviamos de eso estariamos un 30% abajo seguro.


----------



## Antigona (11 Jul 2013)

Entrada en Iberdrola a 3.98, creo que la he liado xD, mañana veremos a ver, en cuanto pueda me salgo.


----------



## inversobres (11 Jul 2013)

Pd.mañana mismo tocamos maximos en usa, tema en pigs y liada la semana que viene.


----------



## Antigona (11 Jul 2013)

Pero a ver, no entiendo, si el SP sube, el Ibex debería subir, no? O al menos sudársela, no bajar porque el SP suba...


----------



## jaialro (11 Jul 2013)

SP, the king coññññññoo, que no se diga. At the end of the day.


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> A esta chica la llaman Maggie Grace-less en los USA, que cabrones, con lo guapa que es. A lo mejor resulta que luego en la cama no es tan sosa. Salía en el pilot de The Following, y era uno de los motivos de que el primer capítulo tuviese tanto éxito.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jul-2013 at 13:54 ----------
> 
> ...



Joder qué simpática parece la prima Lola ::


----------



## inversobres (11 Jul 2013)

Cierre en maximos. Tremendo la que han liado hoy, y mañana datos interesantes.


----------



## bizc8 borracho (11 Jul 2013)

Me cago en toda su puta madre..., cojones ya..., he estado a punto de comprar un poquito de BBVA, Santander y Telefónica y no lo he hecho... y le Dow pariba un 1,1% y el Nasdaq un 1,6%..., como suba mañana el Ibex me la corto.


----------



## Abner (11 Jul 2013)

Los leoncios están de vacaciones. Jornada sin acumulación ni distribución neta en saldo. Dado que me lleva casi 10 minutos sacar el saldo desde el 24 de abril me planteo seriamente resetear el sistema cogiendo los datos de mañana como comienzo de escaneo de posis. 

Creo que los leoncios deben estar en saldo neutro absoluto, bien porque se van de vacaciones y dejan a la mquinita y al becario haciendo el lelo con 4 duros o porque siguen a la espera de que pase algo gordo que puede ser radicalmente bueno o radicalmente malo y les haga un roto pillándoles a la contra. 

Podría ser que lo de Portugal les ha dejado profundamente acojonados.... ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

El ibex tiene muy mala pinta, para mí que no aguantan


----------



## Hinel (11 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El ibex tiene muy mala pinta, para mí que no aguantan



El Ibex es un indicador adelantado.


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El ibex tiene muy mala pinta, para mí que no aguantan



Gol de óvulo Maceda a pase del espermatozoide Señor.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jul 2013)

Y para mí que va a haber un meneo de flandercitos en un par de días en todos los mercados.

A descansar el siemprealcismo y deshacer posiciones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jul 2013)

Mañana deseo un







de nuestro culibex ::


----------



## egarenc (11 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y para mí que va a haber un meneo de flandercitos en un par de días en todos los mercados.
> 
> A descansar el siemprealcismo y deshacer posiciones.


----------



## tarrito (12 Jul 2013)

Prisa baraja acogerse al capítulo 11 de la Ley de Bancarrota en EEUU - elEconomista.es

:ouch:


----------



## ponzi (12 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Se habló por aquí que deoleo seria opada por ebro.
> 
> 
> Estoy de cervezas y me comenta un amiguete que trabaja allí y en el ambiente se palpa que finalmente será hojiblanca.
> ...



Opada al estilo tradicional parece complicado mas que nada porque teniendo la sartén por el mango no veo yo a Ebro entrando en la lucha de opas contra nadie.Yo si fuese ebro Integraría Deoleo ,sanearía el negocio y lo vendería por x5....Ahora que van a hacer?Pues no lo ,seguramente solo lo sabran unas pocas personas en Ebro.


----------



## ponzi (12 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me llamaban????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo pasaría el siguiente vídeo por la junta de andalucia....Quien sabe ...con que solo 10 políticos dejen bien limpios los chips de sus ordenadores y no vayan a trabajar en un mes ya harían un servicio publico incalculable para 47 mill de habitantes


[youtube]dRDo1klAl_4[/youtube]


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jul 2013)




----------



## sr.anus (12 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2013)




----------



## sr.anus (12 Jul 2013)

castañazo de todas las electricas, GUANO!


----------



## locojaen (12 Jul 2013)

Me he perdido algo con las energéticas... vaya hostia, me ha cogido con todo dentro ::


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas  

comenzamos el viernes inicial y los siemprebajistas podemos darnos por contentos , hemos sobrevivido al ataque del judio loco y ahora ya estamos sobrecomprados :Baile:


----------



## juanfer (12 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> castañazo de todas las electricas, GUANO!



Bueno algun día le tenian que meter mano, ya esta bien con las estafas y mamandurias de deficit de tarifa. Las electricas en este pais son una estafa. Aunque supongo que lo pagaremos los consumidores como siempre.


----------



## locojaen (12 Jul 2013)

REE -7,60% ya tengo mi primer valor para la cartera larga...


----------



## ponzi (12 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> castañazo de todas las electricas, GUANO!



Abengoa como no empiece a buscarse las castañas fuera esto puede significar la puntilla...

Reforma energetica


Y para cuando una reforma sobre el transporte??
No es por nada pero aquí quien de verdad gana para lo poco que invierte es REE y ENAGAS, solo hay que ver sus margenes, roe,roa.

..... Anda que ya es deficitaria la solar, les dan un 7,5% y aun así se quejan

_El Gobierno prevé sustituir las primas por unos incentivos a la inversión, que serán del bono más 350 puntos, lo que dejará la rentabilidad en el 7,5 por ciento_


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2013)

Joder, y yo sin un chavo. REE a 38.3.... Me da igual la reforma. Me la quedaba sin duda.

Dicho esto, la tuve a 31 hace un tiempo y la vendí...


----------



## ponzi (12 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Joder, y yo sin un chavo. REE a 38.3.... Me da igual la reforma. Me la quedaba sin duda.
> 
> Dicho esto, la tuve a 31 hace un tiempo y la vendí...



REE y Enagas viven al margen de las reformas


----------



## Malus (12 Jul 2013)

Yo espero que lo de las eléctricas sea un asusta abuelas para subirlas otra vez durante el día. Dentro de ree a 38,320 ::


----------



## juanfer (12 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Abengoa como no empiece a buscarse las castañas fuera esto puede significar la puntilla...
> 
> Reforma energetica
> 
> ...



Aqui hay que reformar el pais entero de arriba a abajo pero la castuza no quiere, y si lo hacen es porque bruselas les obliga.


----------



## sr.anus (12 Jul 2013)

El Gobierno aprieta a eléctricas y consumidores para dejar más presupuesto a Empleo - elEconomista.es

Para quien le interese

p.d ponzi tiene los dedos mas rapidos :Aplauso: repetido


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2013)

Ahí tenemos a Gamesa, francamente preocupada por las reformas...


----------



## ponzi (12 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Aqui hay que reformar el pais entero de arriba a abajo pero la castuza no quiere, y si lo hacen es porque bruselas les obliga.




SEPI aprueba tu post 




Malus dijo:


> Yo espero que lo de las eléctricas sea un asusta abuelas para subirlas otra vez durante el día. Dentro de ree a 38,320 ::



SEPI: Empresas


Mientras no privaticen al completo el chollazo que tienen montado con enagas y ree podras respirar tranquilo, ahora el dia que el gobierno deje de tener una participacion minoritaria preparate porque los margenes y rentabilidades escandalosas se van acabar.


----------



## Malus (12 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> SEPI aprueba tu post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, si esto ha sido un mete saca rápido con cfds. Con qué la suban a 40 ya me daría por satisfecho. Me daría de sobra para remendar el roto de 1100 lereles que me hicieron ayer con los cortos en pop.::


----------



## sr.anus (12 Jul 2013)

400 ree a 39,36 por españa


----------



## amago45 (12 Jul 2013)

Meneo a PRISA en la apertura, bajamos 10% a 0.20 ... 
viernes terminal ... y eso que los viernes era un buén día en casa de Cebrián ... 

Será por esto?
Spain's Prisa Has Weighed U.S. Bankruptcy Filing | 4-Traders


----------



## ponzi (12 Jul 2013)

Malus dijo:


> No, si esto ha sido un mete saca rápido con cfds. Con qué la suban a 40 ya me daría por satisfecho. Me daría de sobra para remendar el roto de 1100 lereles que me hicieron ayer con los cortos en pop.::



A cp es buena idea porque de hecho esta reforma energética como las anteriores toca a todos menos al transporte, red y enagas. Esto no es simple casualidad, resulta que las dos empresas forman parte del sepi, es decir el gobierno esta en sus consejos de administración y además de consejeros habrá amigos dentro.Sin embargo el mercado a la que mas ha penalizado ha sido a red, el motivo es que el mercado aunque sabe que la reforma no tiene repercusiones sobre el transporte, existe el riesgo que el sepi venda las participaciones de red y eng,en ese momento al dejar de estar bajo el paraguas del estado el negocio no sera tan rentable, además ree cuando hay alguna reforma o se huelen movimientos dentro del gobierno suele caer mas que eng porque esta mas endeudada , un cambio de normativa lastratia mas sus cuentas.


----------



## Malus (12 Jul 2013)

Dentro de enagas también a 17,93 ::


----------



## Algas (12 Jul 2013)

Cargando 100 REE a 39.07€

¡¡Vamos!!


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Joder, y yo sin un chavo. REE a 38.3.... Me da igual la reforma. Me la quedaba sin duda.
> 
> Dicho esto, la tuve a 31 hace un tiempo y la vendí...





Malus dijo:


> Yo espero que lo de las eléctricas sea un asusta abuelas para subirlas otra vez durante el día. Dentro de ree a 38,320 ::





sr.anus dijo:


> 400 ree a 39,36 por españa





Malus dijo:


> Dentro de enagas también a 17,93 ::





Algas dijo:


> Cargando 100 REE a 39.07€
> 
> ¡¡Vamos!!


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

va quedar pillado todo el hvei :ouch:


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2013)

*Black Friday, the night of fucked ducks*






---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 07:54 ----------




locojaen dijo:


> REE -7,60% ya tengo mi primer valor para la cartera larga...


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> va quedar pillado todo el hvei :ouch:



No digas tonterías. Aquí el que menos va a ser el nuevo Pete Najarian...


----------



## Sealand (12 Jul 2013)

Habeis amortiguado la caída de REE vosotros solitos, como se nota que los foreros del hilo son gente del taco


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Jul 2013)

dentro de REE a 38.67, me uno. Me planteo tambien entrar en enagas????


----------



## juanfer (12 Jul 2013)

Todos los indices europeos en verde y España e Italia en rojo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> va quedar pillado todo el hvei :ouch:



Pues si jatencio, de apelllido mamencio. No veo muy acertado comprar REE a un 7% por debajo de SUS MAXIMOS HISÓRICOS*........:ouch:


* gráf descontando dividendo.....


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues si jatencio, de apelllido mamencio. No veo muy acertado comprar REE a un 7% por debajo de SUS MAXIMOS HISÓRICOS........:ouch:



El proceso regenerador necesita del martirio. Ahí van toas juntas las gaceléridas del jilo. Por expaña, hostias !!! ::::::


----------



## TenienteDan (12 Jul 2013)

Corto en Dia, Caixabank y Tec Reunidas... Por Egpaña!

(Saltado un SL de un corto a Inditex, mejor no ir contra Amancio.)


----------



## locojaen (12 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> dentro de REE a 38.67, me uno. Me planteo tambien entrar en enagas????



Yo llevo de las dos, claro que yo entre hace 1 mes :: :XX:

de media -5% :abajo: menos mal que ahí estarán mis "botines" de goma para amortiguar la caida... inocho:


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Corto en Dia, Caixabank y Tec Reunidas... Por Egpaña!
> 
> (Saltado un SL de un corto a Inditex, mejor no ir contra Amancio.)



Apreciado hamijo, cuidado con la volatilidad. Acertando en el movimiento, la volatilidad del consejo de menestros te puede destrozar.

No subestimes a marrano, peggy y amiguitos.

Suerte, eres uno de los jrandes que llegarán a Arcadia ::


----------



## TenienteDan (12 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Apreciado hamijo, cuidado con la volatilidad. Acertando en el movimiento, la volatilidad del consejo de menestros te puede destrozar.
> 
> No subestimes a marrano, peggy y amiguitos.
> 
> Suerte, eres uno de los jrandes que llegarán a Arcadia ::



Gracias.

Llevo muy poca carga, puedo permitirme Stops bastante holgados. Si los precios llegan hoy a los SL es que lo he hecho muy muy mal, porque estas ventas son para meses.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2013)

Yo REE y Enagas, si no es está cómodo, me las quitaría cuando pierdan un 4.5% o así en el día de hoy. Sería un 3% en un ratito. 

Y ya llevan la mitad del camino hecho.


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Llevo muy poca carga, puedo permitirme Stops bastante holgados. Si los precios llegan hoy a los SL es que lo he hecho muy muy mal, porque estas ventas son para meses.



Ten cuidado, el SL amplio en la jornada de hoy por la volatilidad.

Cuando haya pasado la volatilidad, ajusta SL y disfruta del viaje.

Suerte.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 08:25 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hasta 7830(f) vamos a considerarlo un mero recorte....



spread de casi 300 puntos entre DAX y culibex.

Con Alemania para entrar en recesión ...... cómo estará expaña ::::::


----------



## hydra69 (12 Jul 2013)

Esto lo pongo por si hay gente que las lleva....

Prisa está valorando declararse en bancarrota en Estados Unidos según publica hoyThe Wall Street Journal. El diario financiero cita diversas fuentes conocedoras de la complicada situación económica del grupo, cuya deuda supera los 3.100 millones de euros.
De acuerdo con estas informaciones, las conversaciones acerca de las distintas opciones de reestructuración siguen abiertas y no hay ninguna decisión tomada aún. Prisa podría acogerse al Capítulo 11 de la legislación estadounidense sobre quiebras, aunque no se descarta que finalmente lleve a cabo el proceso en España. Los procedimientos son diferentes en ambos países, por lo que no es extraño que Prisa valore las ventajas o desventajas de acogerse a una u otra legislación, señala elWSJ.
Prisa consiguió dar por cerrada la refinanciación de su deuda hace apenas un mes, aunque sin el apoyo de una cuarta de los acreedores. Un logro que fue posible después de que Cerberus, el inversor que más deuda impagada tenía del grupo, se sumara al acuerdo que la compañía ya había alcanzado con Santander, Caixabanky HSBC.


Prisa sopesa declararse en bancarrota en EEUU - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Malus (12 Jul 2013)

Y las abengoa B pasito a pasito van haciendo camino.


----------



## Algas (12 Jul 2013)

Acciona <39€ ienso:, todavía está cara... con esta un poco de paciencia :Baile:


----------



## Sr. Breve (12 Jul 2013)

cuidado hoy

en el dax al menos, creo que hoy cerrará rojo


----------



## Krim (12 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Acciona <39€ ienso:, todavía está cara... con esta un poco de paciencia :Baile:



Deje mis cortos en paz hasta los 30€ o así hombre .


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Jul 2013)

como REE llegue a 40 las vendo


----------



## Malus (12 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como REE llegue a 40 las vendo



Pepón te oiga.


----------



## Topongo (12 Jul 2013)

Mmmm yo creo que iré a por enagas, se está poniendo a buen precio para tenerla por el dividendo.


----------



## sr.anus (12 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Pepitoria se lo cojo prestado ::


----------



## donpepito (12 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No digas tonterías. Aquí el que menos va a ser el nuevo Pete Najarian...
> 
> Buenos días,
> 
> ...




Buenos días,

Perfecto el papel de UBSS en la bolsa española, como subir un valor AB.B comprando paqs de 1k y menos accs, todos le siguen.

Cuando quieren bajarla, UBSS está la primera soltando GRANDES bloques.... anticipos de grandes subidas.

AB.B +20.00% desde señal de compra en el hilo.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

ibex indice bajista a mas no poder , despues de distribuir en un lateral cansino quien sabe a donde lo llevaran , solo sabemos que muy pabajo :Baile:


----------



## itaka (12 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Perfecto el papel de UBSS en la bolsa española, como subir un valor AB.B comprando paqs de 1k y menos accs, todos le siguen.
> 
> ...




1.60 sería el precio de soltar abengoa b ?


----------



## donpepito (12 Jul 2013)

En mi opinión, soltaría el 80.00% ahora mismo...............


----------



## juanfer (12 Jul 2013)

Corto en DAX 8230 objetivo 8150.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

juanfer chaval ponte corto en ibex que es recontrabajista , no en el dax :ouch:


----------



## donpepito (12 Jul 2013)

UBSS es el broker +tramporro del mercado BIO en USA, recuerdo los grandes bloques que vendía a mercado en ARIAd en la zona 2.54.

CYCC se comportó ayer muy bien, AMARIN en zona prox a compra si respeta los CINCO.


----------



## donpepito (12 Jul 2013)

Soltada en AB.B ... enhorabuena a todos los que han seguido la operativa!


----------



## juanfer (12 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> juanfer chaval ponte corto en ibex que es recontrabajista , no en el dax :ouch:



No suelo operar en el Ibex, mis sistemas solo tengo en cuenta el sp, eurostoxx y el dax.


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jul 2013)

Y en todos hay taponazo de volumen justo donde se encuentran, que casualidad...



juanfer dijo:


> No suelo operar en el Ibex, mis sistemas solo tengo en cuenta el sp, eurostoxx y el dax.


----------



## Algas (12 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> No suelo operar en el Ibex, mis sistemas solo tengo en cuenta el sp, eurostoxx y el dax.



No le gusta bailar con la más fea?? :XX:


----------



## Hinel (12 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Corto en DAX 8230 objetivo 8150.



Viendo los huecos que tiene por abajo y que es viernes, podrian tirarlo. No lo veo, a ver que hacen. Tienes la opción del stop en 51. Si lo llevan para abajo, no habría que tener prisa para salir...


----------



## Malus (12 Jul 2013)

Soltadas las abengoa.B a 1,58. Muchas gracias DP.


----------



## Krim (12 Jul 2013)

Hale, pues otro que suelta las AB.B a 1,58. Me subí tarde pero oye, casi un 5% en 24h, no está mal XD. Tiene usted mis agradecimientos Don Pepito!


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jul 2013)

CME.ES acaba de dar un brinco arriba... rompen el tamponazo...


----------



## itaka (12 Jul 2013)

fuera de Abengoa b

gracias DonPepito.


----------



## juanfer (12 Jul 2013)

Al final me salto el stop el punto de entrada, 8230. Otra vez será.


----------



## Krim (12 Jul 2013)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained, but nothing lost either.

¿Soy el único que ve bien la corrección de FCC? Pullback de poco volumen y tal?


----------



## juanfer (12 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> No le gusta bailar con la más fea?? :XX:



El putibex cuando deje la tendencia alcista y lateral, prohibirán incrementar las posiciones cortas, entonces mas vale no perder el tiempo con este indice.


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jul 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2013)

:XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jul 2013)

FDAX desde las 11:00







De 11:00 a 11:30, compran sin mover precio, luego de 11:30 a 11:55 venden subiendo precio, y desde entonces, subiendo con compras continuadas. Para quien piense que no hay manipuladores de mercado leyendo foros...


----------



## jaialro (12 Jul 2013)

El jran bajista del sp est a punto de caer. Y lo vereéis sengates.


----------



## Hinel (12 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Al final me salto el stop el punto de entrada, 8230. Otra vez será.



Como no lo has puesto por encima de .50? Que vas con mas de 10 contratos?


----------



## juanfer (12 Jul 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Como no lo has puesto por encima de .50? Que vas con mas de 10 contratos?



No lo he puesto en el punto de entrada, solo llevaba 1 normal.

Tenia que haberte hecho caso.


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jul 2013)

Detalle de las 11:30 a 11:55, cortos congelados, precio en el II cuadrante:


----------



## patilltoes (12 Jul 2013)

Mientas me voy leyendo el hilo por detras, ¿ha pasado algo con REE y Enagas?

---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 12:40 ----------

Ah, la reforma electrica. Buena noticia como pais, espero. Los margenes y el mamoneo del sector es tremendo.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 12:47 ----------

Segun miscuentas:
REE la tengo a 31,64€ (39,11 ahora)
ENG la tengo a 15,69€ (17,66 ahora)

A ver si se escoñan mas, por ejemplo ENG que la tengo menos ponderada y bajo el precio medio y a cagar.


----------



## Hinel (12 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> No lo he puesto en el punto de entrada, solo llevaba 1 normal.
> 
> Tenia que haberte hecho caso.



Con esos huecos abajo, a las 16 volatilidad y además viernes... está difícil. Lo has hecho perfecto.


----------



## ponzi (12 Jul 2013)

Con ree y enagas cautela que están casi en máximos y aunque son negocios muy buenos es gracias a unas tarifas fuera de lugar que han tenido y tienen gracias al amparo del gobierno, puede que esta situación dure 1 mes como 5 años, yo me inclino mas a pensar que como no están por la labor de desprenderse de este chollo asi que o les obligan desde europa o tardaran varios años. Tarde o temprano tendrán que meterles mano, y ojo que pueden subir mas, yo de entrar a estos precios ajustaría bien los stop loss, cuando cambie la normativa sobre el transporte al que le pille dentro le hará un buen roto

Pero bueno *"si las empresas siguen como hasta ahora"* los precios máximos a los estimo que pueden llegar a cotizar son:

Ree ya va vale 5600 mill-----precio máximo 7000 mill (51,70)

Enagas 4500 mill-----precio máximo 5800 mill (24,30)

Como negocio es mejor el de ree aunque financieramente esta mucho mejor enagas


Pongamonos en perspectiva....tenemos a Exor por 5800 mill y hacen ferraris


----------



## patilltoes (12 Jul 2013)

La empresa mas parecida a REE que conozco es National Grid (https://www.google.com/finance?cid=663763) por si interesa.

Yo me lo tomo como plazos fijos y arreando.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

oh no vamos a morir todos :


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> oh no vamos a morir todos :



¿Qué vas a beber hoy, jatito?


----------



## juanfer (12 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Con ree y enagas cautela que están casi en máximos y aunque son negocios muy buenos es gracias a unas tarifas fuera de lugar que han tenido y tienen gracias al amparo del gobierno, puede que esta situación dure 1 mes como 5 años, yo me inclino mas a pensar que como no están por la labor de desprenderse de este chollo asi que o les obligan desde europa o tardaran varios años. Tarde o temprano tendrán que meterles mano, y ojo que pueden subir mas, yo de entrar a estos precios ajustaría bien los stop loss, cuando cambie la normativa sobre el transporte al que le pille dentro le hará un buen roto
> 
> Pero bueno *"si las empresas siguen como hasta ahora"* los precios máximos a los estimo que pueden llegar a cotizar son:
> 
> ...




Recuerda que estas empresas son casi monopolios, que eso a la UE no le mola y posiblemente acaben obligandolas a partirlas, aunque la castuzada no lo permitirá.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Jul 2013)

Es-co-ña es-coo-ña es-ccccoooooooooooooooo-ña


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué vas a beber hoy, jatito?



nada , hasta mi cumple na de na :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Soltada en AB.B ... enhorabuena a todos los que han seguido la operativa!



no estado mal un +3% en unas horas, una pregunta

¿hay que comprar cuando UBS vende paquetones? ¿estoy equivocado?

gracias DP(se me pasaba)


----------



## juanfer (12 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> oh no vamos a morir todos :



Este año no toca morir hasta octubre, aunque el año que viene igual volvemos a morir antes del verano.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Recuerda que estas empresas son casi monopolios, que eso a la UE no le mola y posiblemente acaben obligandolas a partirlas, aunque la castuzada no lo permitirá.



Son monopolios naturales. La principal opcion seria partirlos en otros monopolios regionales y que, previsiblemente, las electricas se comiesen a estas.

En el caso electrico yo creo que tiene bastante mas sentido la situacion actual que la alternativa (inversiones unificadas en la red y etc).

Añado, que en el sector electrico español hay ineficacias espantosas, pero no estan tanto en los monopolios de red, esta en el pacto de precios que se gastan las electricas productoras y comercializadoras.


----------



## vermer (12 Jul 2013)

Ponzi, ¿Cómo ves Gas Natural?


----------



## donpepito (12 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no estado mal un +3% en unas horas, una pregunta
> 
> ¿hay que comprar cuando UBS vende paquetones? ¿estoy equivocado?



No es de libro, pero suele funcionar, depende del mercado y las acciones, donde hay mucho gacelio deseando pegar el POP, nunca falla!

AB.B desde min de 1.27 viernes pasado hasta hoy 1.62x + 25.00% 

Yo no estoy dentro, prefiero asegurar el pájaro, nada es seguro.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Jul 2013)

De hecho, hay un tercer monopolio similar, que cotizacion en bolsa, pero solo en corros (creo), y es CLH (CLH. Almacenamiento transporte distribución de combustible hidrocarburos) y en su dia se estuvo a punto de segregar la RTC de telefonica en una empresa similar.


----------



## juanfer (12 Jul 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> Son monopolios naturales. La principal opcion seria partirlos en otros monopolios regionales y que, previsiblemente, las electricas se comiesen a estas.
> 
> En el caso electrico yo creo que tiene bastante mas sentido la situacion actual que la alternativa (inversiones unificadas en la red y etc).
> 
> Añado, que en el sector electrico español hay ineficacias espantosas, pero no estan tanto en los monopolios de red, esta en el pacto de precios que se gastan las electricas productoras y comercializadoras.



El problema es que los pactos de precios, en energia, telecomunicaciones, distribuidores, ....., por una mercado cerrado en el que solo pueden operar unos pocos y esos pocos estan controlados. Siempre pasa igual.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema es que los pactos de precios, en energia, telecomunicaciones, distribuidores, ....., por una mercado cerrado en el que solo pueden operar unos pocos y esos pocos estan controlados. Siempre pasa igual.



Veo mas problema de casta en Iberdrola, por decir una, que en REE. Pero eso ya son impresiones.


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jul 2013)

Sigue corto, que es lo tuyo, jojo.



muertoviviente dijo:


> oh no vamos a morir todos :


----------



## erpako (12 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> oh no vamos a morir todos :



Funespaña, información de accionistas:ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jul 2013)

El ibex está a punto de hacer catacrocker si no lo remedian


----------



## Malus (12 Jul 2013)

Soltadas las ree a 39,38.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jul 2013)

_ Reforma eléctrica 
Con la reforma eléctrica el recibo para los consumidores subirá el 8%._

Con esto se pagan GAM y asociados...


----------



## donpepito (12 Jul 2013)

Reading your Electricity Meter. IEC 62056-21 - Arduino Forum


----------



## Malus (12 Jul 2013)

Vamos probar en Ana a 38,56.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Jul 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Soltadas las ree a 39,38.



po que??????


----------



## Malus (12 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> po que??????



Por asegurar 1060 pipos y probar en Ana.


----------



## paulistano (12 Jul 2013)

donpepito aprovechando que está por aquí GRACIAS de nuevo....

Acabo de vender las compradas la semana pasada....1,36-1,61....unido al paquetón de ayer de 1,45-1,52 me apañan el mes:Aplauso:


----------



## patilltoes (12 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> _ Reforma eléctrica
> Con la reforma eléctrica el recibo para los consumidores subirá el 8%._
> 
> Con esto se pagan GAM y asociados...



Inocente de mi, yo pensaba que lo iban a bajar y reducir por ley, o por cojones, el margen de las electrica. Pero no.

Hay que joderse.


----------



## donpepito (12 Jul 2013)

El objetivo que tenía planeado, lo han cumplido sin pausa, cuando veas al HIJO de BOTÍN comprar... aparecer por la cot. = subidas previstas, información confidencial, SEGURO!

PRESUNTAMETNTE, claro.


----------



## juanfer (12 Jul 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> Inocente de mi, yo pensaba que lo iban a bajar y reducir por ley, o por cojones, el margen de las electrica. Pero no.
> 
> Hay que joderse.



Bueno, esto se lo debemos a las elites extractoras. 

Entonces el deficit de tarifa lo pagaran los consumidores, como siempre.

A las pymes les subiran los costes fijos, para que sean mas competitivas.


----------



## Algas (12 Jul 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Vamos probar en Ana a 38,56.



¿vas a hacer intradía con ellas como con REE hoy o esperas una revalorización a lo largo de la semana que viene?ienso:


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jul 2013)

Es una tendencia que ya no hay quien pare. El problema no es el aumento de tasas, opino, sino el destino que se da a las mismas. En España, se obtenía más de subvenciones y primas europeas que de impuestos, y por eso, entre otras muchas cosas, hay esa cultura de despilfarro entre los legisladores. Ahora que están obligados a tasarnos porque somos "ricos" y porque el grifo europeo se ha cerrado, estamos nosotros obligados a observar mejor en qué gastan los impuestos.



juanfer dijo:


> Bueno, esto se lo debemos a las elites extractoras.
> 
> Entonces el deficit de tarifa lo pagaran los consumidores, como siempre.
> 
> A las pymes les subiran los costes fijos, para que sean mas competitivas.


----------



## Malus (12 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> ¿vas a hacer intradía con ellas como con REE hoy o esperas una revalorización a lo largo de la semana que viene?ienso:



Intradia.::


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

la mm200 actuo de resistencia en los 8130 andaba , se confirma que fue el soporte del lateralismo amiotrofico del ibex :Baile:


----------



## hydra69 (12 Jul 2013)

Han frenao el IBEX...el motivo npi pero entre tres se lo han follao y lo han tirao al rio.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

despues de la rebaja a los spaguettis , ya no tardaran mucho en llevar a la madre patria al bono basura :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2013)

Dios mio..... un Lanzallamas por favor!!!
joder-joder-joder... lo pongo en spoiler!!


Una malaguea presume en su blog de no depilarse desde hace meses. SUR.es


Spoiler


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dios mio..... un Lanzallamas por favor!!!
> joder-joder-joder... lo pongo en spoiler!!
> 
> 
> ...



Cada día tenéis gustos más raros...


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

de verdad necesita ustec vacaciones , ultimamente no dice na mas que tontadas :ouch:

cuando vuelva se encontrara todo baratito :Baile:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Jul 2013)

En este hilo sólo se admiten guapas mujeres y jatos aseados.


----------



## erpako (12 Jul 2013)

jojo, parece que el IBEX echa "chispas".:


----------



## paulistano (12 Jul 2013)

Amonoh cortistah:Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

huele a rebaja de rating , comprar deuda ejpañola va a ser tirar plata a la basura :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 15:12 ----------

huelo gap gordisimo a la baja pa el lunes o el martes :bla:


----------



## Topongo (12 Jul 2013)

Joder tengo orden puesta en SAN a 5 y a este paso me va a entrar...

---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 15:15 ----------

Lo he quitado


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

con el estocastico en diario ya por los 90 puedo decir y digo que el BIG GUANO a comenzado , el bajar no se va acabar :no:


----------



## amago45 (12 Jul 2013)

apretando esfínteres ...


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> apretando esfínteres ...



desapretelos plimo


----------



## hydra69 (12 Jul 2013)

Poco hay que apretar..esto está roto para los alcistas.

[YOUTUBE]wyx6JDQCslE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patilltoes (12 Jul 2013)

Acciona -7,97%


----------



## McNulty (12 Jul 2013)

Poneros cortos ya chicharreros! :XX::XX:


----------



## Roninn (12 Jul 2013)

Que resiliencia y nobleza la del ibex. ::







GO GO GO GO


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2013)

hago acto de presencia y me tengo que pirar. un dia como hoy no puede faltar del jilo el dios del guano.

un abrazo cariñoso a los larguistas y pardillos intrepidos de plusvis faciles.

os leo a la noche gazelles


----------



## burbufilia (12 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno, esto se lo debemos a las elites extractoras.
> 
> Entonces el deficit de tarifa lo pagaran los consumidores, como siempre.
> 
> A las pymes les subiran los costes fijos, para que sean mas competitivas.



La mayoría del déficit lo pagarán las eléctricas. El rojo de hoy del Ibex se explica por el hostión de los gaseros y eléctricas. El consumidor pagará un 20%, y otro 20% los nietos del consumidor* (*lo asume el estado, que obviamente lo cubrirá con deuda)


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

hasta lueguito dios del guano


----------



## patilltoes (12 Jul 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> *La mayoría del déficit lo pagarán las eléctricas.* El rojo de hoy del Ibex se explica por el hostión de los gaseros y eléctricas. El consumidor pagará un 20%, y otro 20% los nietos del consumidor* (*lo asume el estado, que obviamente lo cubrirá con deuda)



No. Lo repercutiran y arreando. Pactan precios. Por mucha presion del lobby (que si la culpa es de las primas a renovables, etc) se sabe que pactan precios.

O el gobierno pone las tarifas via decreto o antimonopolio o energia les mete 5G€ de multa a los dominantes. Pero no hay pelotas. El presunto deficit nos lo vamos a comer con papas.

Y mas.


----------



## Barcino (12 Jul 2013)

He oído dos dígitos? Va a ir de muy poco si no caen un 10% algunas eléctricas.

Este finde puede ser movido.


----------



## paulistano (12 Jul 2013)

Vendemos las 10.000 sacyres que quedaban.....

El pajarito se ha quedado en liquidez al 100% salvo 359 telefonicas a 15 euros de mi epoca de operar sin stop loss, antes de conocer este hilo.

Las deoleo y sniace que tenia con minusvalias mayusculas las he vendido recientemente para compensar las plusvis de este año.

Y ahora desde la barrera viendo holocausto sodomita....con el rifle cargado, of course!!

Pasen un buen fin de semana.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Jul 2013)

Que poco cae ibertrola.


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Jul 2013)

FCC parece peor chicharro que sacyr, muy volátil estos últimos dos meses. La recomendaron por ahí pero me parece bastante peligrosa. Hoy ya me han dado de lo mío con Enagás e Iberdrola, espero que paulatinamente se vayan recuperando a pesar del matazo de la reforma energética.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Jul 2013)

Otro dia que el culibex parece un campo de batalla...


----------



## donpepito (12 Jul 2013)

AB.B va al rojo TODO"$$$$$$$$


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jul 2013)

Compras de bonos a punta pala:

US-6m: 0.071 (+0.00 +0.00%) US-2y: 0.323 (-0.01 -2.45%) US-5y: 1.365 (-0.03 -1.85%) US-10y: 2.541 (-0.03 -1.22%) US-30y: 3.603 (-0.02 -0.63%) ES-10y: 4.815 (-0.05 -0.99%) IT-10y: 4.505 (+0.01 +0.36%) DE-10y: 1.544 (-0.08 -4.81%)


----------



## donpepito (12 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> AB.B va al rojo TODO"$$$$$$$$



Lo mejor las POSIS atrapa GACELAS, quien quiera salir, a llevarla a los 1.50!


----------



## burbufilia (12 Jul 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> FCC parece peor chicharro que sacyr, muy volátil estos últimos dos meses. La recomendaron por ahí pero me parece bastante peligrosa. Hoy ya me han dado de lo mío con Enagás e Iberdrola, espero que paulatinamente se vayan recuperando a pesar del matazo de la reforma energética.



Yo aprovecharé para compensar plusvis con minusvas en SAN. Diversifico al cargar luego en otro sector, 2x1 en comisiones (en ING), y esterilización fiscal. Tres pájaros de un tiro


----------



## Felix (12 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vendemos las 10.000 sacyres que quedaban.....
> 
> El pajarito se ha quedado en liquidez al 100% salvo 359 telefonicas a 15 euros de mi epoca de operar sin stop loss, antes de conocer este hilo.
> 
> ...



¿Puedes compensar ganancias generadas en menos de un año con perdidas generadas en mas de un año? Yo creia que no.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> hago acto de presencia y me tengo que pirar. un dia como hoy no puede faltar del jilo el dios del guano.
> 
> un abrazo cariñoso a los larguistas y pardillos intrepidos de plusvis faciles.
> 
> os leo a la noche gazelles



Doy por hecho que un dia como el de hoy te estas haciendo rico, no?


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Jul 2013)

Warren dijo:


> PRISA game over....
> 
> y pensar que el cebrían (que mal me cae el tío) lleva años dándoselas de gurú y filosofando sobre el "futuro de los medios de comunicación"... el suyo al menos, negro negrísimo.



Janus habló de una posible noticia que dispararía el valor (precedido de una bajada...)


----------



## donpepito (12 Jul 2013)

Mola abentotoa....


----------



## patilltoes (12 Jul 2013)

¿PRISA no queria ir al chapter 11?


----------



## donpepito (12 Jul 2013)

Ya sale la SEC PATRIA con subastitas.... vende uno a mercado para ponerla contenta y .....


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jul 2013)

_España, sector eléctrico _
Parece ser que tras conocerse los detalles de la reforma del sector eléctrico, las compañías del sector planean importantes despidos de trabajadores.


----------



## erpako (12 Jul 2013)

De Cárpatos:


> Parece ser que tras conocerse los detalles de la reforma del sector eléctrico, las compañías del sector planean importantes despidos de trabajadores.



Nos vamos al infierno.:vomito:


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jul 2013)

no por nada pero PG yo diría que marca acumulación, el sp puede acabar muy verde


----------



## donpepito (12 Jul 2013)

Coacciones, que despidan a todos los consejeros!


----------



## patilltoes (12 Jul 2013)

Ree -7.88% jojojojojojoojojojojo


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Coacciones, que despidan a todos los consejeros!



¿¿Y que arrastren el precio de los jamones joselitos??

Antes quiebran


----------



## inversobres (12 Jul 2013)

Sp muy en verde? Eso ya lo dije yo ayer, hoy se tocan maximos historicos en usa. La semana que viene se puede liar.


----------



## ponzi (12 Jul 2013)

Albaaaa

Por que no caes????:



http://www.eleconomista.es/interstitial/volver/acierto-julio/empresa/ALBA


----------



## Charlatan (12 Jul 2013)

que pasa con acciona........?????


----------



## paulistano (12 Jul 2013)

Felix dijo:


> ¿Puedes compensar ganancias generadas en menos de un año con perdidas generadas en mas de un año? Yo creia que no.



La declaración me la hace el asesor fiscal...yo le doy la info que me envía el banco y ya está, no tengo ni idea de ese aspecto que comentas.

Lo que sí te puedo decir con la declaración aquí delante es que tengo muchísimas hojas de compraventa de acciones, en el apartado G2 (Ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales derivadas de la transmisiión de elementos patrimoniales) aparecen los valores transmitidos y si han supuesto ganancia o pérdida.

El año pasado vendí zeltia también con pérdidas....de más de un año, y aparecen reflejadas en la suma total de pérdidas, en el apartado G5 (Integración y compensación de PyG patrimoniales)....casilla 444 que se resta a la de ganancias (443)....dando el neto en la 457....que pasa a la base imponible del ahorro.

Por eso pensé que se compensaban, pero puedo estar equivocado...igual te he liado más, seguro que alguien te puede decir a verienso:

saludos


----------



## patilltoes (12 Jul 2013)

Que caigan mas REE y ENG, que estan sobre el 8 y el 7.

Pero ya tendra que ser otro dia.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 16:59 ----------




Charlatan dijo:


> que pasa con acciona........?????



Tiene mucha tralla en la cosa electrica.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Albaaaa
> 
> Por que no caes????:
> 
> ...



Por TÉCNICO :: ::

---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 17:04 ----------




Charlatan dijo:


> que pasa con acciona........?????



Cae por TÈCNICO! :8::XX:


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> 
> Nos vamos al infierno.:vomito:



ya esta aqui y ha venido para quedarse.

lo que unos llaman infierno, otros lo llamamos hogar.

ya os dije por la mañana que era black friday, the night of fucked ducks.

Esto es solo el principio.

Suerte payo


----------



## amago45 (12 Jul 2013)

Al final el IBEX está cayendo por las eléctricas, casi todas las eléctricas forman parte de las carteras industriales de los bancos. Si caen las eléctricas, caen los bancos.
Si encima los empresarios alborotan amenazando EREs y demás ... caldo perfecto de cultivo de sustos por doquier ...


----------



## Algas (12 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por TÉCNICO :: ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 17:04 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## burbufilia (12 Jul 2013)

Felix dijo:


> ¿Puedes compensar ganancias generadas en menos de un año con perdidas generadas en mas de un año? Yo creia que no.



Gracias a la reforma fiscal de nuestro gobierno "liberal" y "desburocratizador", no desde 2013.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Jul 2013)

Que graciosos los del Economista:


_*El IBEX sufre un cortocircuito*_


----------



## ponzi (12 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por TÉCNICO :: ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 17:04 ----------
> 
> ...



A lo tonto se va a zampar un 4% y eso con el ibex en rojo pasion, mas el 2% del otro dia .... Me va a tocar esperar mas de lo que creia


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> La declaración me la hace el asesor fiscal...yo le doy la info que me envía el banco y ya está, no tengo ni idea de ese aspecto que comentas.
> 
> Lo que sí te puedo decir con la declaración aquí delante es que tengo muchísimas hojas de compraventa de acciones, en el apartado G2 (Ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales derivadas de la transmisiión de elementos patrimoniales) aparecen los valores transmitidos y si han supuesto ganancia o pérdida.
> 
> ...



Siento decirte que lo que ganes en 2013 no vas a poder compensarlo con pérdidas pasadas, siempre que tus plusvalías sean de acciones que has tenido menos de un año. 

Es el motivo por el que no vendo Caf y Gam, sin ir más lejos...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Al final el IBEX está cayendo por las eléctricas, casi todas las eléctricas forman parte de las carteras industriales de los bancos. Si caen las eléctricas, caen los bancos.
> Si encima los empresarios alborotan amenazando EREs y demás ... caldo perfecto de cultivo de sustos por doquier ...



son movimientos asustaviejas. Smart investors estan comprando, por expaña :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Siento decirte que lo que ganes en 2013 no vas a poder compensarlo con pérdidas pasadas, siempre que tus plusvalías sean de acciones que has tenido menos de un año.
> 
> Es el motivo por el que no vendo Caf y Gam, sin ir más lejos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Tener pérdidas es de pobres....:rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jul 2013)

Un offtopic

Foto de las 3 cogidas que ha sufrido hoy un tio en San fermin.

** La pongo en spoiler para que los flandercitos no se asusten  **



Spoiler


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

ahora el ibex ira a atacar el soportazo de los 6k , es lo que hara durante los proximos 6 meses :no:

bertok dios guano , ni con estas te atreves a abandonar la trinchera :ouch:


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jul 2013)

Otra decepcion guanista, 28 puntos arriba con 280 contratos en FDAX.


----------



## ponzi (12 Jul 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> No. Lo repercutiran y arreando. Pactan precios. Por mucha presion del lobby (que si la culpa es de las primas a renovables, etc) se sabe que pactan precios.
> 
> O el gobierno pone las tarifas via decreto o antimonopolio o energia les mete 5G€ de multa a los dominantes. Pero no hay pelotas. El presunto deficit nos lo vamos a comer con papas.
> 
> Y mas.



En algún momento se acabara el chollo para el transporte, probablamente lo impongan desde Europa, yo a estos precios tanto en ree y enagas ajustaría mucho los stop loss y ojo que son muy buenos negocios.Las tarifas de enagas y Ree están al igual que las primas a las renovables fuera de lugar.Lo que no tiene sentido es que en generación renovables sobre todo en termosolar algunas empresas se endeuden al 8% y quieran que los españoles les paguemos rentabilidades a sus proyectos del 10%-12% o que paguemos precios estratosfericos por el transporte.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un offtopic
> 
> Foto de las 3 cogidas que ha sufrido hoy un tio en San fermin.
> 
> ...



eso es acoso sexual , de aqui a Lima ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un offtopic
> 
> Foto de las 3 cogidas que ha sufrido hoy un tio en San fermin.
> 
> ...



Espero que no fuera un toro, de nombre "Pandoro"


---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 17:21 ----------

En los 0,19 de Prisa han puesto la línea Maginot.


----------



## fyahball (12 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un offtopic
> 
> Foto de las 3 cogidas que ha sufrido hoy un tio en San fermin.
> 
> ...



más cornadas da el ibex


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora el ibex ira a atacar el soportazo de los 6k , es lo que hara durante los proximos 6 meses :no:
> 
> bertok dios guano , ni con estas te atreves a abandonar la trinchera :ouch:



jato, la ignorancia hace daño a tu nick.

sigue mamando caiman


----------



## atman (12 Jul 2013)

A las buenas, siento no venir más a incordiar, pero no me puedo parar mucho... sólo vengo a recordar que avisé de los niveles del SP en los esperábamos los osos. 

Aquí estamos...


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

el toro le esta acosando con extrema violencia , es lo que diria lionel hutz :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> A las buenas, siento no venir más a incordiar, pero no me puedo parar mucho... sólo vengo a recordar que avisé de los niveles del SP en los esperábamos los osos.
> 
> Aquí estamos...



lo que debeis hacer los osos es dejar de cargar cortos en indices siemprealcistas :no:


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Gracias a la reforma fiscal de nuestro gobierno "liberal" y "desburocratizador", no desde 2013.



Y añado que con pérdidas de menos de un año tampoco, siempre que éstas sean anteriores al 31/12/12...

Son unos animales. La subida de impuestos a todos los niveles ha sido brutal...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

este humilde servidor esta deseando que lo llevan a minimos en la robasta :Aplauso:

y me sirvo una unica copita pa celebrar que se termina la semana :Baile:


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Jul 2013)

Me da que quieren cerrar PRISA en 0,20.
Ya vendré tras la subasta a por mi owned.


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jul 2013)

estan comprando bonos? US-6m: 0.071 (+0.00 +0.00%) US-2y: 0.323 (-0.01 -2.45%) US-5y: 1.357 (-0.03 -2.44%) US-10y: 2.531 (-0.04 -1.58%) US-30y: 3.596 (-0.03 -0.84%) ES-10y: 4.784 (-0.02 -0.37%) IT-10y: 4.485 (-0.00 -0.09%) DE-10y: 1.555 (-0.07 -4.13%)

a tomar por el culo osos...


----------



## Malus (12 Jul 2013)

Al final los escarceos con las eléctricas ni fu ni fa. A esperar toca.


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un offtopic
> 
> Foto de las 3 cogidas que ha sufrido hoy un tio en San fermin.
> 
> ...



Sentimiento alcista, los toros embisten, los osos caen. :fiufiu:

Pero no hoy, mañana.


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Jul 2013)

Me despido de Sacyr con lo comido por lo servido.


----------



## ponzi (12 Jul 2013)

Ebro cayendo casi un 5% Acs también en rojo y tenemos a Alba subiendo un 4%...Se puede crear valor simplemente comprando un holding bien gestionado que se encuentre infravalorado, al tener un grupo de empresas de diferentes sectores no se ve tan influenciado por las caractericas de cada accion ya sea por los cortos que tenga como acerinox o por que este sobrevalorado el negocio como pasa en prosegur y ebro


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me da que quieren cerrar PRISA en 0,20.
> Ya vendré tras la subasta a por mi owned.



0,195


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Jul 2013)

Ha sido un día guanero bastante memorable.

Feliz fin de semana.


----------



## burbufilia (12 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y añado que con pérdidas de menos de un año tampoco, siempre que éstas sean anteriores al 31/12/12...
> 
> Son unos animales. La subida de impuestos a todos los niveles ha sido brutal...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Hmm, bueno, yo ahí entiendo que sí. Lo que pasa es que lo que va a menos de un año va a base imponible general y no del ahorro. Pero compensar plusvis y minusvis en lo que comprenda hasta un año sí que se puede.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jul 2013)

bueno señores se acabo la semana el ibex esta en camino de los 6k , disfrutad del finde porque las puertas del infierno se abriran pronto :no:

y dejad de cargar cortos en indices siemprealcistas :ouch:


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jul 2013)

Como el FDAX se quede un ratito en el 8210 lo que vamos a ver es oso muerto.


----------



## amago45 (12 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me da que quieren cerrar PRISA en 0,20.
> Ya vendré tras la subasta a por mi owned.



OUCH OUCH OUCHNED ... 8:8:8:
me quedé comprado en 0,195 ... a ver ese lunes lunero cascabelero


----------



## ponzi (12 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno señores se acabo la semana el ibex esta en camino de los 6k , disfrutad del finde porque las puertas del infierno se abriran pronto :no:
> 
> y dejad de cargar cortos en indices siemprealcistas :ouch:



Jatencio esperate a que publiquen los cortos el lunes o martes ahora mismo es simple volatilidad, estan jugando al despiste.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Hmm, bueno, yo ahí entiendo que sí. Lo que pasa es que lo que va a menos de un año va a base imponible general y no del ahorro. Pero compensar plusvis y minusvis en lo que comprenda hasta un año sí que se puede.



No entiendo. Pongamos que yo perdí 15.000 euros en Tecnicas Reunidas en 2011 (teniendolas menos de un año), ahora tengo 15.000 euros en plusvalías de Caf y Gam, las cuales tengo menos de un año tb (compradas en 2013). Tú crees que puedo venderlas y no tributar o estás hablando de disminuir es 10% ese famoso de la base general? 

Es que no me aclaro mucho y es importante...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un offtopic
> 
> Foto de las 3 cogidas que ha sufrido hoy un tio en San fermin.
> 
> ...



un poco más a la izquierda y tenemos revuelto de huevos


----------



## tarrito (12 Jul 2013)

@ ghk

Un Samsung Galaxy S3 explota y provoca quemaduras de tercer grado a una joven suiza - elEconomista.es

vaya preparando unos buenos abogados, que de esta nos retiramos!! 

pásele el cacharro al Pirata que seguro sabe hacer algo para que pete y parezca accidental :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Jul 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> OUCH OUCH OUCHNED ... 8:8:8:
> me quedé comprado en 0,195 ... a ver ese lunes lunero cascabelero



Podría ser que dieran alguna noticia el finde... desmentir el rumor de bancarrota... alguna venta... y abrimos en 0,23 

O confirman el hundimiento y abrimos en 0,15 :S:S:S:S:S


----------



## amago45 (12 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Podría ser que dieran alguna noticia el finde... desmentir el rumor de bancarrota... alguna venta... y abrimos en 0,23
> 
> O confirman el hundimiento y abrimos en 0,15 :S:S:S:S:S



Alabado sea Cebrian ... ... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## burbufilia (12 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No entiendo. Pongamos que yo perdí 15.000 euros en Tecnicas Reunidas en 2011 (teniendolas menos de un año), ahora tengo 15.000 euros en plusvalías de Caf y Gam, las cuales tengo menos de un año tb (compradas en 2013). Tú crees que puedo venderlas y no tributar o estás hablando de disminuir es 10% ese famoso de la base general?
> 
> Es que no me aclaro mucho y es importante...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



No, no. Lo que yo decía es que si haces dos operaciones especulativas (a menos de un año) puedes compensar ganancias y pérdidas. 

Pérdidas en 2011? Plazo de cuatro años para compensarlas. Yo lo que haría sería esperar a tener GAM y CAF un año para vender y compensar el rojo de TRE. O sea, NO vender ahora que llevas menos de un año con ellas, ya que *creo* que en efecto lo de tu ejemplo no se puede compensar. La razón es que lo de menos de un año va "al mundo de la base imponible general", y lo de más de un año va "al mundo de la base imponible del ahorro"

Para mí es un putadón porque abro cortos mini-ibex cuando el índice está alto, con lo que no puedo compensar lo que gano ahí con las pérdidas de mis acciones compradas a peor precio de hace más de ese año


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jul 2013)

US-6m: 0.071 (+0.00 +0.00%) US-2y: 0.323 (-0.01 -2.45%) US-5y: 1.359 (-0.03 -2.33%) US-10y: 2.530 (-0.04 -1.65%) US-30y: 3.594 (-0.03 -0.89%) ES-10y: 4.791 (-0.01 -0.23%) IT-10y: 4.489 (+0.00 +0.04%) DE-10y: 1.564 (+0.01 +0.51%)

+5% de repente el Bund


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> No, no. Lo que yo decía es que si haces dos operaciones especulativas (a menos de un año) puedes compensar ganancias y pérdidas.
> 
> Pérdidas en 2011? Plazo de cuatro años para compensarlas. Yo lo que haría sería esperar a tener GAM y CAF un año para vender y compensar el rojo de TRE. O sea, NO vender ahora que llevas menos de un año con ellas, ya que *creo* que en efecto lo de tu ejemplo no se puede compensar. La razón es que lo de menos de un año va "al mundo de la base imponible general", y lo de más de un año va "al mundo de la base imponible del ahorro"



Vale, correcto. Ambos pensamos lo mismo. Me quito un peso sabiendo que parece ser que lo estoy haciendo "bien". Ya he comentado alguna vez que precisamente por eso no puedo vender hasta abril del año que viene, porque en mi caso el cambio es bestial: de tributación 0 a tributar al marginal.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbufilia (12 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vale, correcto. Ambos pensamos lo mismo. Me quito un peso sabiendo que parece ser que lo estoy haciendo "bien". Ya he comentado alguna vez que precisamente por eso no puedo vender hasta abril del año que viene, porque en mi caso el cambio es bestial: de tributación 0 a tributar al marginal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Bueno, ya le ganas al "himbersoh" promedio. Seguro que la tercera parte de los accionistas del SAN todavía no se han enterado de que cobran como dividendo papelitos en vez de dinero.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jul 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Bueno, ya le ganas al "himbersoh" promedio. Seguro que la tercera parte de los accionistas del SAN todavía no se han enterado de que cobran como dividendo papelitos en vez de dinero.



Sube ese 1/3, sube...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (12 Jul 2013)

Otrosí digo, ¿están viendo la banca brasileira, particularmente Bradesco...?


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jul 2013)

Muchas acciones del ibex son para salir corriendo, o meterle cortos con to lo gordo, como SAN


----------



## burbufilia (12 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Muchas acciones del ibex son para salir corriendo, o meterle cortos con to lo gordo, como SAN



El lunes, cuando salgan los papelit....los derechos, venta parcial y CFD corto insta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Otrosí digo, ¿están viendo la banca brasileira, particularmente Bradesco...?



¿te refieres a que le puede quedar otro 50% de caida? :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jul 2013)

Fitch quita la triple A a Francia: rebaja el rating un escalón hasta 'AA+' - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Fitch quita la triple A a Francia: rebaja el rating un escalón hasta 'AA+' - elEconomista.es







:fiufiu:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (12 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un offtopic
> 
> Foto de las 3 cogidas que ha sufrido hoy un tio en San fermin.
> 
> ...



No es offtopic, es ir largo sin stoploss cuando sueltan a los toros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aquí uno empezando a tramar estrategia destructora bajista en el CAC40.....




Recuerdo este post ::

Pero no, no voy corto todavía....:cook:


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :fiufiu:



puede, pero PG no cede ha llegado a estar a 1.5% ahora está en 0.6% mientras
los directores "sigan a la orquesta" eso es poco probable

los directores son PG, CSCO, PFE y con mucha menor influencia KO
PG es bastante bueno, cuando se ponga rojo será hora de saltar

---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 20:48 ----------

RLC (11-07-2013) El miedo de Rajoy en mp3 (11/07 a las 16:46:53) 18:16 2204654 - iVoox

Trevijano : Rajoy utiliza un lenguaje de cagado

con un par


----------



## Janus (12 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Muchas acciones del ibex son para salir corriendo, o meterle cortos con to lo gordo, como SAN



Lo del IBEX ha sido algo de un día. Mañana volverá a tomar el mando el SP, el boss. Hay que mirar la cotización ahí.

Por cierto, hola a todos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo del IBEX ha sido algo de un día. Mañana volverá a tomar el mando el SP, el boss. Hay que mirar la cotización ahí.
> 
> Por cierto, hola a todos.



Hola maestro. Ke ase, ¿mamando cervecitas por el mundo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo del IBEX ha sido algo de un día. Mañana volverá a tomar el mando el SP, el boss. Hay que mirar la cotización ahí.
> 
> Por cierto, hola a todos.



Espabilao, mañana es sábado :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (12 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Hola maestro. Ke ase, ¿mamando cervecitas por el mundo?



Estoy viviendo entre un avión y un aeropuerto más o menos. Y me queda.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 21:04 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Espabilao, mañana es sábado :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Hazte la idea del follón que tengo con unos moros y unos "del este". No sé ni el día en el que estamos.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo del IBEX ha sido algo de un día. Mañana volverá a tomar el mando el SP, el boss. Hay que mirar la cotización ahí.
> 
> Por cierto, hola a todos.



hola querido pepino, mamando una guinness en UK


----------



## juanfer (12 Jul 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> La mayoría del déficit lo pagarán las eléctricas. El rojo de hoy del Ibex se explica por el hostión de los gaseros y eléctricas. El consumidor pagará un 20%, y otro 20% los nietos del consumidor* (*lo asume el estado, que obviamente lo cubrirá con deuda)



Un 20% me parece un expolio a los consumidores. Van a condenar a muchos a pasar frío y calor.


----------



## juanfer (12 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Es una tendencia que ya no hay quien pare. El problema no es el aumento de tasas, opino, sino el destino que se da a las mismas. En España, se obtenía más de subvenciones y primas europeas que de impuestos, y por eso, entre otras muchas cosas, hay esa cultura de despilfarro entre los legisladores. Ahora que están obligados a tasarnos porque somos "ricos" y porque el grifo europeo se ha cerrado, estamos nosotros obligados a observar mejor en qué gastan los impuestos.



Posiblemente todo el dinero de la UE fue a corrupción.


----------



## juanfer (12 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hola querido pepino, mamando una guinness en UK



Que envidia.


----------



## Janus (12 Jul 2013)

El SP en máximos y el IBEX a un 10% de los últimos máximos. Si un día el SP se cae, que lo hará, el IBEX va a ser el primo de yogi.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jul 2013)

Su pvta madre! Toda la tarde con un largo abierto en 73(c), lo suelto en 76 hastiado y automáticamente se lo llevan a 79.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jul 2013)

RLC (10-07-13) Partidos políticos, debate en UK, institución mas corrupta en España. en mp3 (10/07 a las 21:23:10) 48:52 2202454 - iVoox

min37-40 madre mía


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jul 2013)

Peponian y a dormirla

Buen desarrollo y cierre.


----------



## Algas (12 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> RLC (10-07-13) Partidos políticos, debate en UK, institución mas corrupta en España. en mp3 (10/07 a las 21:23:10) 48:52 2202454 - iVoox
> 
> *min37-40 madre mía*



Me has picado la curiosidad y... :


----------



## inversobres (12 Jul 2013)

Lo dicho, cierre en maximos y la semana que viene a liarla.


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Espabilao, mañana es sábado :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Me incorporo para collejear a Janus I El Empanao ::

---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 21:20 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> RLC (10-07-13) Partidos políticos, debate en UK, institución mas corrupta en España. en mp3 (10/07 a las 21:23:10) 48:52 2202454 - iVoox
> 
> min37-40 madre mía



va a correr la ira por todas las calles.


----------



## burbufilia (12 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo del IBEX ha sido algo de un día. Mañana volverá a tomar el mando el SP, el boss. Hay que mirar la cotización ahí.
> 
> Por cierto, hola a todos.



Lo que pasa es que los usanos se van a dar la vuelta el día menos pensado.


----------



## tarrito (12 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El SP en máximos y el IBEX a un 10% de los últimos máximos. Si un día el SP se cae, que lo hará, el IBEX va a ser el primo de yogi.



Mire Bertok, aprenda de un maestro ...no como ustek que se pasa el día dando por **** con los peponian, siemprealcismo y el SAN a 10.xx ::


:XX:


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Mire Bertok, aprenda de un maestro ...no como ustek que se pasa el día dando por **** con los peponian, siemprealcismo y el SAN a 10.xx ::
> 
> 
> :XX:



no te he entendido nada, deja el alcojol ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jul 2013)

Cago en la má, porque quiero estar sin posiciones abiertas cuando esté de vacaciones, pero el guanazo que le espera al CAC va a ser épico en los próx meses....ganar pasta viendo como los franceses dicen purcuá?purcuá la bogsa baga??? tiene que ser la hostia!!! 

P.D. No, no voy a estar de vacaciones los próximos meses, es que creo que el big guano ha comenzado....yaaaaaaaaaarl :cook:


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Jul 2013)

Llevo toda la semana sin leer el foro. Habéis posteado esta noticia?
Prisa está al límite: bancarrota en EEUU, reestructuración de deuda o concurso, las opciones

Exijo "no" o gif de adelantamiento por la derecha ::


----------



## tarrito (13 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cago en la má, porque quiero estar sin posiciones abiertas cuando esté de vacaciones, pero el guanazo que le espera al CAC va a ser épico en los próx meses....ganar pasta viendo como los franceses dicen purcuá?purcuá la bogsa baga??? tiene que ser la hostia!!!
> 
> P.D. No, no voy a estar de vacaciones los próximos meses, es que creo que el big guano ha comenzado....yaaaaaaaaaarl :cook:



[YOUTUBE]A0nRI3R32Bw[/YOUTUBE]

:no:


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Llevo toda la semana sin leer el foro. Habéis posteado esta noticia?
> Prisa está al límite: bancarrota en EEUU, reestructuración de deuda o concurso, las opciones
> 
> Exijo "no" o gif de adelantamiento por la derecha ::


----------



## tarrito (13 Jul 2013)

han dicho gif


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> han dicho gif



No se ve nah!!!!::


----------



## tarrito (13 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No se ve nah!!!!::



pues le da al botón derecho y lo abre en otra pestaña ienso:

me censuran las fotos como al Húngaro  ::


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Me has picado la curiosidad y... :




si esto sale en TVE1 u otra cadena nacional pasan 2 cosas :
1-cierran la emisión (alegando problemas técnicos)
2-lo tratan de loco (no es buena idea, opto por la primera)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jul 2013)

Dios que torpeza, que torpeza!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jul 2013)

Creo que la gran oportunidad para los amantes del carbón, acereras,...puede llegar pronto


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2013)

Guest Post: Get Ready For The Next Great Stock Market Exodus | Zero Hedge

In the years 2006 and 2007, the underlying stability of the global economy and the U.S. credit base in particular was experiencing intense scrutiny by alternative economic analysts. The mortgage-driven Xanadu that was the late 1990s and early 2000s seemed just too good to be true. Many of us pointed out that such a system, based on dubious debt instruments animated by the central banking voodoo of arbitrary fractional reserve lending and fiat cash creation, could not possibly survive for very long. A crash was coming, it was coming soon, and most of our society was either too stupid to recognize the problem or too frightened to accept the reality they knew was just over the horizon.

The Federal Reserve had cheated America out of an economic reset that was desperately needed. The 1980s had brought us utter destruction disguised as “globalization.” Our industrial center, the very heart of the American middle class that generated enormous wealth and decades of opportunity, had been dismantled and shipped overseas to the lowest bidder. It was then that the U.S. economy actually died; we just couldn’t see it. From that point forward, Americans were fully dependent on the charity of central bank money creation and international bank lending standards. The collapse that should have occurred in the 80s was delayed and thus made more volatile as the Fed artificially lowered interest rates and allowed trillions upon trillions of dollars in dubious loans to be generated. Free money abounded, and average citizens were suckered royally. Their greed was used against them, as they collateralized homes they could not afford to buy more crap they didn’t need. Of course, you know the rest of the story...

Today, credit markets remain frozen. Lending is nowhere near the levels reached in 2006. The housing market is showing signs of life; but that’s only because most home purchases are being made by banks, not regular people, for pennies on the dollar, as bankrupt properties are then reissued on the market for rent rather than for sale. If you are lucky, maybe one day you’ll get to borrow the keys to the house you used to own. And, millions of higher-paying full-time jobs have been lost and then replaced with lower-paying part-time-wage slavery positions. The image of American prosperity carries on, but it is nothing but a cruel farce; and anyone with any sense should question how long this false image can be given life before the truth dawns.

The novice will question why it is necessary to re-examine all of this information. Is it not widely known? Am I not simply preaching to the choir a message heard over and over again since the crash of 2008? Maybe - or maybe it is time for us to finally apply some foresight given our knowledge of the recent past.

Why did 2008 creep up on so many people? Weren’t there plenty of economists out there “preaching to the choir” at that time? Weren’t there plenty of signals? Weren’t there plenty of practical conclusions being made about the future? And yet, the world was left stunned.

The truth is, human beings have a nasty habit of ignoring the cold hard facts of the present in the hopes of using apathy as a magical elixir for future prosperity. They want to believe that disaster is a mindset, that it is a boogeyman under their bed that can be defeated through blind optimism. They refuse to accept that disaster is a tangible inevitability of life that pays no heed to our naïve, happy-go-lucky attitudes. The American people allowed themselves to be caught off guard in 2008, just as they are setting themselves up to be caught off guard again today.

Again, the reality is clear; the Federal Reserve has propped up equities and bonds using money created out of thin air — so much so that both markets have become totally reliant and disturbingly addicted to fiat injections. The distribution of this fiat threatens the continued dominance of the dollar as the world reserve currency and will invariably lead to currency collapse and hyperstagflation. This process is much more likely to climax in the near term given the accelerated rate of quantitiative easing within our system to date and the accelerated rate at which our primary lenders (namely China) are dumping the dollar in bilateral trade with each other. The endgame is obvious, but I still fear millions of people within this country and around the world will be shell-shocked once again by a renewed crash.

The argument is always the same: “Yeah, things might get dicey, but it won’t be as bad as all the doom-mongers claim, and probably not for many years.”

Similar statements were made by naysayers before the Great Depression and before the 2008 crash. So why are the skeptics wrong again this time around?

The Stimulus Fantasy

Let’s put this in the simplest terms possible: Stimulus is now the lifeblood of our economy. There is nothing else sustaining our nation. Period. Stimulus in the form of bailouts and QE are keeping the stock market and bonds afloat. This means that the continued existence of equities, and the continued existence of healthy treasuries, and thus the foundation of our currency, our general economy, and a functioning (or barely functioning) government, is completely dependent on the Fed continuing to print.

In recent weeks, the Fed hinted at possible intentions reduce or remove stimulus measures, which would effectively shut down the life-support machine and let the patient drown in his own fluids.

Fed sets road map for end of stimulus - Jun. 19, 2013

IMF'S Lagarde: Fed likely to start trimming bond purchases next year | Reuters

Day traders and common investors are not very bright, but they do understand well that no stimulus means no stock market and no bond market. In response, indexes have become erratic, shifting on the slightest rumor that the central bank might continue QE for a little longer. Pathetically, the Dow Jones now rallies upward whenever bad financial news hits the wire, as insane investment groups pour in money in the hopes that dismal economic developments might cause the Fed to extend the bailout bonanza.

In our modern nightmare era of hyper-centralized economy, one word or rumor from Ben Bernanke now determines whether stocks dramatically rise or fall. This is NOT the behavior of a healthy and vibrant fiscal system.

The anatomy of American finance and trade has been horribly mutilated; and clearly, such a monstrous creation cannot last. Stocks are supposed to perform based on the true profitability of individual businesses as well as the political and social health of the overall culture. The wild printing of paper money by private banking magnates is not a catalyst for a successful economy. Whether the Fed actually ends QE is ultimately irrelevant. No fiscal structure can survive when it abandons fundamentals for fantasy. Either QE continues, becoming less and less effective in staving off negative results in equities, inspiring a flight from the dollar leading to a crash, or QE ends, exposing the inevitability of negative results in equities, leading to a crash. If the Fed ends stimulus, the process of collapse will merely take place slightly faster than if stimulus remains.

But every historic economic crisis has a defining moment, a moment in which the tide turned overwhelmingly sour for a majority of the public. The question now becomes what, exactly, will trigger the avalanche?

Precious Metals Signal Secret Shift To Asia

As I have discussed in numerous articles over the years, China's shift away from the U.S. consumer and the U.S. dollar is well under way. Over half of the world's major economies now have bilateral trade agreements in place which remove the dollar as the world reserve currency in trade with China and the ASEAN economic bloc. China is issuing trillions in Yuan and Yuan denominated bonds around the globe, setting the stage for a higher Yuan valuation and allowing Chinese consumer markets to replace American consumer markets as the number one driver of manufacturing in export countries. At the same time, China has increased its purchases of precious metals exponentially to the point that the nation is now set to become the largest holder of gold and silver in the world in the next two years. This is clearly in preparation for a currency crisis event...

The buying spree in Asia seems to directly contradict the "paper market" value of metals in recent weeks. Demand for gold and silver has only increased throughout most of the world, even in light of Federal Reserve suggestions that QE might end. Manipulations within metals markets by the CME and JP Morgan explain half the story, but there may be another issue at work.

It is very possible that the COMEX is now essentially broken, and that gold and silver ETF's (paper gold and silver) are decoupling from the street value of physical metals during the last gasp of a failing system. In the near term, I believe that premiums on physical coins and bars will skyrocket, even as the official market prices of those metals is held down. At the same time, China, Russia, and other countries heavily invested in gold may break from Western COMEX valuations completely using their own metals markets to establish their own prices.

As the dollar loses its world reserve status, the countries holding the most physical gold in their coffers stand to weather the storm most effectively, and because U.S. gold stores have never been officially audited, we have no idea if America has any reserve whatsoever.

Crushing Energy Prices Coming Soon?

While China continues a careful strategy of decoupling from the dollar and the U.S. consumer through bilateral agreements and trading blocks, another issue is arising: the issue of energy. I would like to note that despite globally diminishing oil demand caused by the 2008 credit collapse, gas prices have experienced little to no deflation. I would also like to note that after the Federal Reserve hinted at shutting down QE, oil was one of the few commodities that continued to rise.

U.S. Oil Demand Falls to 16-Year Low, API Reports - Bloomberg

This has not been caused by a lack of supply, as many American-based companies ramp up production. (I am aware of all the arguments behind peak oil. As soon as a peak oil proponent can show me an example of oil demand not being met because of a legitimate lack of supply, then I’ll be happy to consider that peak oil is the main cause of price increases.)

U.S. oil production up as global demand falls - San Antonio Business Journal

The fact is current regressive global demand and ample supply should have led to lower gas prices, not higher. If speculation was the cause, then price shifts within the oil market should have been far more volatile, with increases lasting weeks or perhaps months, but certainly not years. The only plausible explanation for this kind of commodity activity is a weakening of the currency it is directly tied to. The petrodollar is slowly but surely coming to an end.
I believe the next market exodus may be triggered by the weakening effects of stimulus (or the removal of stimulus altogether) along with extreme energy prices cause by steady inflation and a global political crisis in the near future.

China, being strangely and consistently prophetic when it comes to economic calamity, has recently established an astonishing oil trade deal with Russia, which plans to supply China with an alternative petroleum source for the next 25 years. (This news went almost completely unnoticed by the mainstream media.)

Russia Inks Big China Oil Deal - Forbes

Now, keep in mind that in 2010, China and Russia signed an agreement completely removing the U.S. dollar in bilateral trade. The dollar has been the world reserve and the only currency used to purchase petroleum for decades. The Russia/China oil deal changes everything. It sets a trend toward the removal of the petrodollar function of the Greenback which ultimately destroys any credibility the currency has left. This news flies in the face of dollar proponents who consistently claim that the dollar's ties to oil make it invincible. Apparently, there are some weaknesses in the armor.
Ongoing social unrest in Egypt has also made oil markets jumpy, being that the Suez Canal oversees the transfer of a significant portion of the world’s oil shipping. Clearly, there are two opposing factions within the country vying for power, and regardless of who is best suited to U.S. interests, the Egyptian people overall have no love for the West. There is a distinct chance of a shooting war, similar to Syria, in the coming months in Egypt.

Meanwhile, the engineered conflict in Syria continues to go exactly as I predicted in my article 'The Terrible Future Of The Syrian War'.

The Terrible Future Of The Syrian War

Syria remains an explosive trigger point for regional war which will, in the end, draw in Iran and result in the closure of the Strait of Hormuz, which annually handles the shipping of about 20 percent of the world’s oil. All trends point toward higher gas prices over the horizon, and the U.S. economy is barely able to survive on the cost of energy we have today.

So Close They Can’t See It

*Reduced stimulus combined with adversely high oils prices may very well be the tumbling boulders that bring down the mountain. We are close now. Beyond the undeniable economic factors, the very fabric of American government is crumbling. Corruption is openly rampant. Scandals are exposed daily. The establishment leadership is unapologetic and grows even more despotic with each truth that escapes into the open air. They are becoming MORE bold, not less bold, and those of us who seek transparency in all things, from politics, to economics, to surveillance, are being attacked as the source of the problem rather than the solution.

Collapse, from a historical perspective, seems to occur when the searchlights of the individual mind are dimmest, when the threat is the greatest, and when we are most comfortable in our ignorance. In 2008, the U.S. public was mostly oblivious to the danger, and they were painfully stung. Today, I hope that the liberty movement, the alternative media, and alternative economic analysts have created a window of opportunity by which millions of people can this time see the writing on the wall and prepare accordingly. At this point, there is no question that Americans have been warned. Whether or not they pay heed, is out of our hands.*


----------



## Sealand (13 Jul 2013)

Acabo de ver este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/440867-depositos-dependientes-al-ibex-35-a-new-post.html

¿Significaría que los bancos se están preparando para un Ibex bajista a medio/largo plazo?


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Acabo de ver este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/440867-depositos-dependientes-al-ibex-35-a-new-post.html
> 
> ¿Significaría que los bancos se están preparando para un Ibex bajista a medio/largo plazo?



El culibex está en plena tendencia primaria bajista.

Ná más que desir


----------



## Sealand (13 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El culibex está en plena tendencia primaria bajista.
> 
> Ná más que desir



La cuestión es... durante cuánto tiempo


----------



## Janus (13 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Llevo toda la semana sin leer el foro. Habéis posteado esta noticia?
> Prisa está al límite: bancarrota en EEUU, reestructuración de deuda o concurso, las opciones
> 
> Exijo "no" o gif de adelantamiento por la derecha ::



Esta es la opción 3 que tienen encima de la mesa y parecía improbable porque supone ir a hacer quitas algo que los bancos no quieren. Éstos lo que quieren es que vendan los activos pero los directivos no quieren hacerlo para no perder poder o quedarse con un grupo lleno de negocios no rentables puesto que los rentables son los que se venderían.

Queda partida porque esta idea viene desde el lado deudor. Vamos, que echarle morro para no pagar los préstamos.

Si dan este paso, está por ver si los bancos aceptan quitas. Creo que no o en su defecto se van a quedar con el control absoluto de la empresa (como pasó en SOS) y una vez así venderían los activos más golosos.

Gacelos, estén atentos porque vienen tiempos y luchas interesantes. Hay alguna otra cosa en ciernes, las opciones 1 y 2.


----------



## << 49 >> (13 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Acabo de ver este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/440867-depositos-dependientes-al-ibex-35-a-new-post.html
> 
> ¿Significaría que los bancos se están preparando para un Ibex bajista a medio/largo plazo?



No.

Manda narices: _El mensaje que has escrito es muy corto. Por favor alarga tu mensaje en al menos 10 caracter(es)_.Pues vale. Pongo esto.


----------



## Antigona (13 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Qué tal veis Iberdrola? Está jugando sobre el soporte, estoy pensando en abrir una orden con stop en 3,82, ahora no, a ver si suaviza un poco las ganancias.



Y finalmente entré anteayer en 3.98. VAYA CAGADA. ::::

Para que mis "amigos" me troleen y vean que no solo pongo las veces que gano, las menos. :XX::XX:


----------



## paulistano (13 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Y finalmente entré anteayer en 3.98. VAYA CAGADA. ::::
> 
> Para que mis "amigos" me troleen y vean que no solo pongo las veces que gano, las menos. :XX::XX:



Vaya huevos...ienso:

Pon stop.....como esta bajada sea "la de verdad" te vas a cagar como vayas sin el:ouch:

Otra cosa es que sigamos en el lateral y en dos meses el ibex esté en 8.500 de nuevo....quién sabe....pero vamos, que como eres nuevo lo único que te puedo decir es que pongas stop y no te duela vender a pérdidas.


----------



## hydra69 (13 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vaya huevos...ienso:
> 
> Pon stop.....como esta bajada sea "la de verdad" te vas a cagar como vayas sin el:ouch:
> 
> Otra cosa es que sigamos en el lateral y en dos meses el ibex esté en 8.500 de nuevo....quién sabe....pero vamos, que como eres nuevo lo único que te puedo decir es que pongas stop y no te duela vender a pérdidas.



La bajada de "verdad"..donde nos lleva a que niveles?¿?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> La bajada de "verdad"..donde nos lleva a que niveles?¿?



Es un sitio conocido por el calor que hace siempre... :fiufiu:


----------



## hydra69 (13 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Es un sitio conocido por el calor que hace siempre... :fiufiu:



vale..pero en números?¿?¿ ::

No puedo poner una orden...pintándole al broker un infierno de dante...::


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> vale..pero en números?¿?¿ ::
> 
> No puedo poner una orden...pintándole al broker un infierno de dante...::



****6666****


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jul 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> ****6666****


----------



## peseteuro (13 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> La bajada de "verdad"..donde nos lleva a que niveles?¿?




Será con nocturnidad, alevosía y vacaciones de Agosto y primera parada en los 71xx , de momento creo que tienen que meter más gacelas confiadas al jorno por el entorno de los 8200-8400


----------



## paulistano (13 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> La bajada de "verdad"..donde nos lleva a que niveles?¿?



No lo sabe nadie, estando el pais como esta, hecho unos zorros a todos los niveles, no me creo que el minimo lo viesemos el año pasado en los 5.900.

Por tanto se debe ir mas abajo....imaginaos una quita en la deuda española....a ver donde van los banquitos patrios....llevan el ibex a los 4.000 sin despeinarse:Baile:

En esos niveles no valen ni noticias, ni TECNICO ni AT ni fundamentales....es cuestion de cojones y suerte.

Cojones porque se trata de momentos en los que se especula con salida de españa del euro, e incluso la ruptura de este....vayan ustedes a saber....en esa situacion a ver quien coño se mete al mercado.

Y suerte porque en esos niveles los puntos bajan de 300 en 300 diariamente....por lo que crees que has hecho una buena entrada y a los tres dias vas un 15% abajo....::

No se por que me da que los bancos van a pasarlas putas....juraria que estando el ibex en 7.900 el año pasado, san estaba mucho mas arriba....ojo al matojo.


----------



## ponzi (13 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No lo sabe nadie, estando el pais como esta, hecho unos zorros a todos los niveles, no me creo que el minimo lo viesemos el año pasado en los 5.900.
> 
> Por tanto se debe ir mas abajo....imaginaos una quita en la deuda española....a ver donde van los banquitos patrios....llevan el ibex a los 4.000 sin despeinarse:Baile:
> 
> ...



Si y no.Yo ahora mismo con las empresas del ibex soy mas optimista que en 2007. Hay determinados precios que rozan el absurdo por ejemplo el verano pasado Mapfre que no tiene deuda y una pila de bonos del carajo rindiendo al 6%-7% estaba cotizando a per 4-5. Sobre el san lo que vale no es la cotización si no la capitalización, para botín la regla 7/10 viene ni que pintada....si durante 7 años tu interes es del 10% duplicas capital....ahora miremos cuantos años llevamos de crisis...2008,2009,2010,2011,2012,2013... y tachan el año que viene sera el 7 año que el san ofrece rentabilidades del 10% vía scrip dividend. Santander capitaliza casi parecido que el año pasado, lo que pasa que el Tito Botín se ha dedicado a inundar el mercado de papel y este no es tonto.


----------



## ponzi (13 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esta es la opción 3 que tienen encima de la mesa y parecía improbable porque supone ir a hacer quitas algo que los bancos no quieren. Éstos lo que quieren es que vendan los activos pero los directivos no quieren hacerlo para no perder poder o quedarse con un grupo lleno de negocios no rentables puesto que los rentables son los que se venderían.
> 
> Queda partida porque esta idea viene desde el lado deudor. Vamos, que echarle morro para no pagar los préstamos.
> 
> ...



Yo la opción que veo mas probable es que pase parecido a lo que intuyo que puede ser el caso deoleo....vamos que los accionistas de a pie no van a ver ni las migajas de la reestructuración.


----------



## egarenc (13 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No lo sabe nadie, estando el pais como esta, hecho unos zorros a todos los niveles, no me creo que el minimo lo viesemos el año pasado en los 5.900.
> 
> Por tanto se debe ir mas abajo....imaginaos una quita en la deuda española....a ver donde van los banquitos patrios....llevan el ibex a los 4.000 sin despeinarse:Baile:
> 
> ...



yo creo que si viendo un ibex a 4000 no hay huevos de meterse en el mercado, apaga y vamonos. Si esa eventualidad ha sido debida a temas políticos, no se si hay algún sitio donde tener mejor la pasta, que quieres que te diga.Con un ibex en esos niveles, es un riesgo que hay que correr ya que si no has hecho muy bien lo deberes, cualquier alternativa normal para mi es peor.


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Parece usted el gato en versión:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jul 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Parece usted el gato en versión:


----------



## paulistano (13 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> yo creo que si viendo un ibex a 4000 no hay huevos de meterse en el mercado, apaga y vamonos. Si esa eventualidad ha sido debida a temas políticos, no se si hay algún sitio donde tener mejor la pasta, que quieres que te diga.Con un ibex en esos niveles, es un riesgo que hay que correr ya que si no has hecho muy bien lo deberes, cualquier alternativa normal para mi es peor.



Hay que verse en situación....

Érase una vez, en el 2007, época de bonanza en un próspero país del sur de Europa, donde día sí y día también el Ibex35 era habitado por un tal Pepón y las calles estaban llenas de pechopalomistas presumiendo del dinero que ganaban en bolsa...si, aquellos a los que si preguntas ahora te dicen...."no, ya no juego a la bolsa" (por motivos obvios) y donde Pandoro era aún un niño adolescente que calmaba su "ímpetu" con himbersoreh inexpertos ávidos de un rápido reward mediante la compra de chicharros.....se han puesto en situación, no??

Pues en aquella época amigos míos, trabajadores del sector financiero....cuando empezó Pandoro a aparecer por el lado largo, bajando por ejemplo SAN de 15 euros que llegó a estar, a 12....estos muchachos aseveraban: "si SAN baja a 8, pido el préstamo empleado y meto todo al SAN, blablabla...."

San llegó a 8.....y qué decían...."como baje a 6....blablabla".....no se atrevían a comprar nada...."es que compré a 13 y hasta que no recuperen...."

A lo que voy es que una cosa es decir "con el ibex en 4.000 me meto con todo"....otra es hacerlo...igual en el ambiente que hay con el ibex en 4.000 se te pasa por la cabeza algo como:

- Saco el dinero y compro oro (o un pisito:XX.
- Ufff...4.000.....si ha bajado de 16.000 puntos a 4.000....perfectamente puede bajar a 3.000....y quedarse ahí lustros, como ha ocurrido en Japón.
- Y si compro equis valor y quiebra y pasa a valer cero?
- etc...



Ojo egarenc, hablo por mi y los que he conocido en estas circunstancias....meterse cuesta, y ojo, si el ibex toca 4.000, no creo que entre ya que eso de coger el cuchillo cayendo no mola...pero si hace suelo y recupera algo sí se puede intentar una entrada.

Perdón por el tocho:bla:

---------- Post added 13-jul-2013 at 21:10 ----------

Añado que la cara de "Cat Vader" es la polla:XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (13 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo la opción que veo mas probable es que pase parecido a lo que intuyo que puede ser el caso deoleo....vamos que los accionistas de a pie no van a ver ni las migajas de la reestructuración.



Lo que estoy diciendo es que la banca no va a quedarse con una quita porque sí. Antes cancela deuda por propiedad y con el mando en plaza se dedica a vender los activos que el management no quiere vender.
La opción manejada, y ya estoy diciendo mucho, es no llegar a tener que permutar deuda por propiedad para obligar a vender activos y que sea el management el que se vea obligado ahora mismo a hacerlo.

No puede ser exactamente como Deoleo porque van a liquidar activos potentes y en SOS no los había al menos como en Prisa.

Se está librando una gran batalla y en bolsa se va a poder pillar mucho dinero.

---------- Post added 13-jul-2013 at 21:18 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> yo creo que si viendo un ibex a 4000 no hay huevos de meterse en el mercado, apaga y vamonos. Si esa eventualidad ha sido debida a temas políticos, no se si hay algún sitio donde tener mejor la pasta, que quieres que te diga.Con un ibex en esos niveles, es un riesgo que hay que correr ya que si no has hecho muy bien lo deberes, cualquier alternativa normal para mi es peor.



Be careful, cuando estaba en 6200 no había huevos a entrar porque había mucho pesimismo. Se puede revisar el hilo de entonces.

Ahora hay gente que entra y estamos sobre los 8000.

No es el nivel el que determina si hay miedo o no, el gacelo se mueve por rumores y el optimismo de los medios. Es caldo de cultivo para el festín.

Para ganar dinero no hay que tener miedo a perderlo ............. lo cual no es óbice para protegerlo como agua de Mayo.


----------



## hydra69 (13 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Hay que verse en situación....




O directamente pensar en quiebras y en esa bonita frase de...

La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) ha suspendido cautelarmente la cotización de [ponga aqui su chicharro favorito], que se encuentra a la espera de llegar a un acuerdo con sus acreedores.

En un comunicado, la CNMV indica que "concurren circunstancias que podrían afectar a la cotización del valor", y no indica a qué hora volverán a negociarse sus títulos.

Esa frase que tanto gusta leer en el valor en el que te has metido un día antes.


----------



## paulistano (13 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> O directamente pensar en quiebras y en esa bonita frase de...
> 
> La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) ha suspendido cautelarmente la cotización de [ponga aqui su chicharro favorito], que se encuentra a la espera de llegar a un acuerdo con sus acreedores.
> 
> ...



Aún recuerdo cuando medio hilo se metió en Pescanova y supieron salir 3 días antes:8:

Habría sido épico:ouch:


----------



## egarenc (13 Jul 2013)

[/COLOR dijo:


> Be careful, cuando estaba en 6200 no había huevos a entrar porque había mucho pesimismo. Se puede revisar el hilo de entonces.
> 
> Ahora hay gente que entra y estamos sobre los 8000.
> 
> ...



Vale, entiendo mucho menos que vosotros de este tema, pero realmente comprando en el nivel de 4000 a empresas solventes no es buen negocio? que alternativa mejor te puede quedar para tener el dinero, en un depósito al 2% o invirtiendolo en que? yo creo que una compra en 4000 no la veo tan arriesgada....cuanto recorrido le queda por debajo, llegar a 3500? cuanto tiempo puede estar así? que supone para las empresas cotizadas esar a ese nivel. Yo a los que compraron en Julio del año pasado los veo muy contentos.


----------



## Janus (13 Jul 2013)

Hay que comprar caro para vender más caro. Comprar barato cuando puede estar más barato tiempo después conlleva un coste de oportunidad enorme.

Eso de a largo siempre se gana puede ser cierto pero lo deja de ser cuando uno considera la oportunidad. Además, el desánimo suele hacer que se venda en los suelos.


----------



## paulistano (13 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Yo a los que compraron en Julio del año pasado los veo muy contentos.



Esa es otra....aquí entramos varios, al menos que cantásemos las entradas....pues las salidas fueron en 6.200, 6.300 y 6.500....el pánico que hay en ese momento es brrrrutal.....es complicado mantenerse firme y no vender.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Aún recuerdo cuando medio hilo se metió en Pescanova y supieron salir 3 días antes:8:
> 
> Habría sido épico:ouch:



O bien entrar y salir el mismo dia de la enganchada con un 12% de plusvis...:ouch:


----------



## paulistano (13 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> O bien entrar y salir el mismo dia de la enganchada con un 12% de plusvis...:ouch:



Y no miramos a nadie, verdad??

Sin perdonnnnnn:XX::XX:

La que te salvaste::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y no miramos a nadie, verdad??
> 
> Sin perdonnnnnn:XX::XX:
> 
> La que te salvaste::



Cada vez que lo pienso me entran sudores frios, porque encima entré con todo lo gordo que decía Tonuel....Osea que me hubiera quedado totalmente sin liquidez, una locura vamos, porque los que se han quedado dentro entiendo que lo han perdido todo.


----------



## juanfer (13 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Cada vez que lo pienso me entran sudores frios, porque encima entré con todo lo gordo que decía Tonuel....Osea que me hubiera quedado totalmente sin liquidez, una locura vamos, porque los que se han quedado dentro entiendo que lo han perdido todo.



Pues pudiste salir porque el principal acreedor llego a un acuerdo para poder salir él también.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Pues pudiste salir porque el principal acreedor llego a un acuerdo para poder salir él también.



No entiendo. Yo pude salír porque simplemente vendí antes de que interrumpieran la cotización.


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Vale, entiendo mucho menos que vosotros de este tema, pero realmente comprando en el nivel de 4000 a empresas solventes no es buen negocio? que alternativa mejor te puede quedar para tener el dinero, en un depósito al 2% o invirtiendolo en que? yo creo que una compra en 4000 no la veo tan arriesgada....cuanto recorrido le queda por debajo, llegar a 3500? cuanto tiempo puede estar así? que supone para las empresas cotizadas esar a ese nivel. Yo a los que compraron en Julio del año pasado los veo muy contentos.



En 4000 se apalanca la mujer, el zulo, los perros, ....

No jodáis 8:


----------



## FranR (13 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Los que se han estado quietecitos , no
> 
> 
> Día clave de la semana que viene: Jueves, IF se va muy arriba, ergo posibilidad de fuerte corrección.



Del día 5, no está mal que solo me equivocara en un día ::


::

Eso si no piqué en ninguna operación ya que me encontraba lejos 

De los pocos ratos que me dejaron para hacer el tonto









En Zurich no me dejaron demasiado rato para mí, pero el lunes allí de nuevo.

A ver si puedo echar un vistazo a como quedó el IF tras el recorte, aunque será complicado, ya que solo pisaré hispanistán un día en la próxima quincena.

!!!Está la cosa que arde!!!


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Jul 2013)

No voy a decir que tocar los 4000 es posible, aunque en mi opinion muy poco probable, en caso de hundimiento total de la economia española creo que desde el BCE tomarian medidas, rescate, inyecciones, lo que haga falta. En ese sentido no somos Grecia, si caemos nos llevamos por delante una parte de la economia europea, y no creo que lo permitan, no creo.


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No voy a decir que tocar los 4000 es posible, aunque en mi opinion muy poco probable, en caso de hundimiento total de la economia española creo que desde el BCE tomarian medidas, rescate, inyecciones, lo que haga falta. En ese sentido no somos Grecia, *si caemos nos llevamos por delante una parte de la economia europea, y no creo que lo permitan, no creo*.



Ya no valemos ni para eso. Los alemanes llevan años preparando el Plan Alfa: seremos un guetto en el sur de europa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No quiero imaginarme lo que dirán los que viajan contigo.... :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> O directamente pensar en quiebras y en esa bonita frase de...
> 
> La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) ha suspendido cautelarmente la cotización de [ponga aqui su chicharro favorito], que se encuentra a la espera de llegar a un acuerdo con sus acreedores.
> 
> ...



Me entran sudores fríos....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (14 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No quiero imaginarme lo que dirán los que viajan contigo.... :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :XX: :XX: :XX:



Hoyga!!! Que esto lo hago cuando voy solo, luego soy una persona respetable


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2013)

¿Corrección a la vista? El PER Shiller del S&P500 se aproxima a los niveles de 1929, 2000 y 2007 - Cotizalia.com

*LA GRÁFICA HISTÓRICA HACE PENSAR EN DESPLOME DEL 50%
*
¿Corrección a la vista? El PER Shiller del S&P500 se aproxima a los niveles de 1929, 2000 y 2007

Los principales índices de Wall Street volvieron a firmar máximos históricos esta semana después de que el presidente de la Reserva Federal, Ben Bernanke, hiciera un llamamiento a la calma de cara a la retirada de estímulos monetarios. Pero a medida que más sube la bolsa de Estados Unidos -acumula un rally superior al 23% desde noviembre- más se aviva el debate sobre si todavía tiene recorrido o si sus valores están caros o baratos.

Todo depende desde el prisma bajo el que se mire. No obstante, hay algunos datos estadísticos que están pasando desapercibidos y que no se deberían ignorar. Una forma de valorar si un activo está caro o barato es a través del PER, esto es, el número de veces que el beneficio está recogido en el precio de la acción. Se emplea emplea en el análisis fundamental de las empresas con el siguiente enfoque: cuanto más alto es el PER, más caro está el valor o el índice; y al revés.

En estos momentos, el PER del índice más representativo de Estados Unidos, el S&P 500, se encuentra en 16 veces, lo que significa que todavía el precio de las acciones de los valores que componen el selectivo se encuentra en ratios razonables y, por lo tanto, no se puede hablar de que la bolsa esté cara. Sin embargo, esto puede llamar a equívocos. Todas las economías tienen momentos de pico y momentos de valle y no es lo mismo tomar un dato cuando lleva 5 años creciendo, que cuando ha estado 5 años sin crecimiento.

Por este motivo, uno de los indicadores más apreciados por los inversores a la hora de valorar el mercado es conocido como PER Shiller, una modificación del PER que ha llevado a cabo Robert Shiller, considerado uno de los 100 economistas más influyentes del mundo y eterno candidato al Premio Nobel. Lo que hace el profesor de Yale es ajustar esta magnitud al promedio de los beneficios de los últimos 10 años, con lo que evita que el dato esté marcado por un momento muy frío o caliente.

El PER Shiller ha estado por encima de 24 veces en 1929, 2000 y 2007

Pues bien, el PER Shiller sobre el S&P 500, esto es, descontado el ciclo y la inflación durante los últimos diez años, se encuentra en 24,5 veces, el cuarto nivel más alto de la historia. Y lo que resulta más llamativo aún: las tres ocasiones anteriores en las que esta ratio estuvo por encima fue en 1929, 2000 y 2007, justo antes de que se produjeran tres de los mayores crashes de la bolsa.

Así, antes del crac del 29, el PER Shiller sobre el principal índice de Wall Street se encontraba en 30 veces. El 24 de octubre de ese mismo año ha pasado a la historia como el Jueves Negro, que dio paso a un desplome de la Bolsa de Nueva York del 23% en cuatro sesiones y a una corrección superior al 80% que duró hasta junio de 1932. 

En el año 2000, antes del pinchazo de la burbuja tecnológica, el PER de Shiller se encontraba en 44 veces. El colapso de las llamadas puntocom se tradujo en un desplome del 49% entre marzo de ese mismo año y 2002. 

Finalmente, el caso más reciente es la crisis financiera de 2008 tras el estallido de la burbuja de las hipotecas de alto riesgo (subprime) y el sector inmobiliario que dio paso a una crisis financiera sin precedentes que llevó a la quiebra al gigante Lehman Brothers. En 2007, el PER Shiller se encontraba en 27,5 veces, muy cerca de los niveles actuales.

Pero no son los únicos ejemplos de esta teoría empírica. Los siguientes picos en la gráfica histórica de este indicador, esto es en 1900 y 1967, cuando el PER Shiller se encontraba en 24 veces como ahora, la bolsa también sufrió una corrección del 50%.

El crecimiento del beneficio ha sido artificial

"Esto significa que la bolsa americana está terriblemente cara ajustada por el ciclo", asegura a Cotizalia Francisco Ragolta, de relación con clientes de Gesiuris. "Es estadística pura y dura, en todos los momentos como el actual el mercado ha caído como mínimo un 50%", añade.

No todos los analistas comparten esta visión. No en vano, el PER del S&P 500 sin ajustarse al ciclo se encuentra en 16 veces, en línea con su media histórica. Sin embargo, a esta situación se ha llegado de forma artificial, con lo que el dato puede tener gato encerrado. En primer lugar, "todavía hay muchísima deuda privada y pública por pagar, porque estos beneficios fueron generados con deuda", explica el experto.

Además, existe un efecto de distorsión provocado por la Reserva Federal, porque al banco central le interesa que exista una mentalidad de riqueza entre los consumidores para que incrementen el gasto. A esto hay que sumar un largo periodo de tipos de interés muy bajos. "Cuando Alan Greenspan -el antecesor de Ben Bernanke al frente de la Fed- ve los atentados del 11-S baja tipos como loco. Esto genera una burbuja inmobiliaria que hace que el beneficio de los últimos años haya sido completamente artificial", argumenta Ragolta.

"Es verdad que ahora se está saliendo de la crisis, pero realmente se están construyendo un 50% menos de viviendas que la media histórica, por eso hay una distorsión de los beneficios", afirma. Y, por último, no hay que olvidar que la bolsa se encuentra en máximos históricos y cada vez es más difícil que bata récord tras récord.

Las correcciones en bolsa se han producido dentro de un plazo de 24 meses

No obstante, no debe cundir el pánico. Las caídas posteriores a momentos elevados del PER Shiller no se han producido de manera inmediata, sino que han ocurrido dentro de los 24 meses siguientes. Sin embargo, es posible que los movimientos experimentados en los últimos dos meses en el mercado, con fuertes altibajos, hayan sido una llamada de atención.

Por otro lado, hay que tener en cuenta también que los márgenes de las empresas cotizadas se encuentran en máximos. Nunca antes el total de beneficios había supuesto el 9,5% del PIB de Estados Unidos -la media histórica se encuentra en el 6%-. "Esto es otro ejemplo más de que la distorsión ha sido favorable a la generación de beneficio con unos tipos bajos", explica Ragolta. "Pero el dinero no va a estar así de barato siempre", añade.

En cualquier caso, no todos son malas noticias. Frente a la cruz de Estados Unidos se encuentra la cara de Europa, donde el PER Shiller se encuentra en niveles muy bajos, especialmente en Italia y España, que se sitúa en 9 veces. Así, "en términos históricos, la bolsa española se encuentra en su momento más barato de los últimos 15 años", concluye el experto. Aunque, si la amenaza se convierte en realidad en EEUU, estos niveles no le librará de la onda expansiva de los desplomes.


----------



## juanfer (14 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No entiendo. Yo pude salír porque simplemente vendí antes de que interrumpieran la cotización.



Ampliaron el plazo para que el sabadell saliera.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La que vas a liar..... :cook:


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2013)

Me voy a entrenar.

Luego vuelvo y reparto mandobles ::

---------- Post added 14-jul-2013 at 07:06 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La que vas a liar..... :cook:



Los gacelos del jilo, además de dinero tienen webox y están comprando ahora la cartera de largo plazo :XX::XX::XX:

Olé por sus cojones


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Cada vez que lo pienso me entran sudores frios, porque encima entré con todo lo gordo que decía Tonuel....Osea que me hubiera quedado totalmente sin liquidez, una locura vamos, porque los que se han quedado dentro entiendo que lo han perdido todo.



Yo cada vez que lo pienso, tuve mucha potra,pille toda la onda alcista desde abajo, casi un 30% y supe vender como 2 semanas antes de todo el lio.No todos los dias el ceo de una empresa oculta 1500-2000 mill.Aun asi yo no veo que hayan quebrado, los palitos de pescanova soiguen llegando sin problemas a los supermercados, el problema aqui es que alguien se va a quedar con el inventario de 700 mill de langostinos,rodaballos...y no van a ser los accionistas minoritarios.Al final Damm convertira la deuda convertible en acciones y se quedara con los activos,fin del juego.Ahora mismo ya solo me fijo en negocios con niveles de liquidez importantes que generen buena caja y que esta no desaparezca de la empresa.Ese era el problema de pescanova en metalico no tenian mucho pero si un inventario casi maduro de 700 mill que para una supuesta deuda de 1500 mill y una capitalizacion de 400 era algo razonable, si no hubiesen mentido con la deuda y 200 mill del inventario hubiesen estado en efectivo otro gallo hubiese cantado.Ha sido mi aventura bursatil mas al limite


----------



## paulistano (14 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ha sido mi aventura bursatil mas al limite



Pues no miento si digo que esto de Pescanova me hizo vender parte de mi paquete de Gamesa, reduciendo el peso de ésta en mi cartera....al igual que hace poco Sacyr....más que nada por lo de la cesta y los huevos, digo a ver si le va a dar a Gamesa por quebrar...:S

Cualquier día te aparece el mensaje ese de la CNMV que puso arriba Hydra y se te queda cara de hilipolla.


----------



## hydra69 (14 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues no miento si digo que esto de Pescanova me hizo vender parte de mi paquete de Gamesa, reduciendo el peso de ésta en mi cartera....al igual que hace poco Sacyr....más que nada por lo de la cesta y los huevos, digo a ver si le va a dar a Gamesa por quebrar...:S
> 
> Cualquier día te aparece el mensaje ese de la CNMV que puso arriba Hydra y se te queda cara de hilipolla.



Sacyr tiene potencial,eso es cierto,pero también es cierto que está asfixiada por las deudas,y hay un detalle(noticia) que leí hace poco,sobre un préstamo de Sacyr a Manrique por valor de 200.000€ (razón necesidad puntual de liquidez del presi),y que este lo iría devolviendo descontándoselo de su propio sueldo...

No sé pero mamonéos los justos,que luego sabemos como acabamos todos..

Ahora si alguno trabaja por cuenta ajena,que vaya y le pida un préstamo a la empresa a ver que le comentan los socios..


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues no miento si digo que esto de Pescanova me hizo vender parte de mi paquete de Gamesa, reduciendo el peso de ésta en mi cartera....al igual que hace poco Sacyr....más que nada por lo de la cesta y los huevos, digo a ver si le va a dar a Gamesa por quebrar...:S
> 
> Cualquier día te aparece el mensaje ese de la CNMV que puso arriba Hydra y se te queda cara de hilipolla.



Pues es el game over del juego.Cuando entre en pescanova sabia a priori que tenian problemas de deuda y que la liquidez era la que era pero sobevalore a su consejero y su inventario,mas aun subestime la deuda y a Damm.Aunque uno se meta en negocios endeudados o con problemas es importante que al menos tengan liquidez para un par de años, asi te libras de muchos sustos, sobre todo si por algun contratiempo los bancos cierran el grifo del credito.Con poca liquidez andan prisa y codere, en el momento que pase algun contratiempo aunque el negocio genere caja si les cierran el grifo a corto plazo pueden tener problemas para pagar las nominas quedar el negocio paralizado y mas grave aun depender de un 3 cuya finalidad puede ser quedarse con tus activos como paso en pescanova.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2013)

Los blue chips patrios se comportan como vulgares chicharrillos.

Es un escenario así, ir a por más mierda-chicharros es complicarse la vida.


----------



## inversobres (14 Jul 2013)

Quiero ver movimiento mañana. A ver que nos regalan los americanos. El tase esta verde.


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2013)

A prisa se le acaba el tiempo.Apenas tiene 100 mill en metalico pero lo que es peor han refinanciado deuda de largo a corto plazo.Ahora mismo sus pasivos a corto casi duplican sus activos a corto plazo, 
esta situacion nads tiene que ver con la que presentaban en 2009 donde tanto el activo y pasivo corriente estaban a la par.Mucho me temo que o hacen algo en los proximod meses (venta de activos,conversion de deuda en equity,pasar deuda de corto a largo..) o no llegan a junio de 2014.


PROMOTORA DE INFORMACIONES-A (PRS:Continuous Market (SIBE)): Financial Statements - Businessweek


----------



## Janus (14 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues es el game over del juego.Cuando entre en pescanova sabia a priori que tenian problemas de deuda y que la liquidez era la que era pero sobevalore a su consejero y su inventario,mas aun subestime la deuda y a Damm.Aunque uno se meta en negocios endeudados o con problemas es importante que al menos tengan liquidez para un par de años, asi te libras de muchos sustos, sobre todo si por algun contratiempo los bancos cierran el grifo del credito.Con poca liquidez andan prisa y codere, en el momento que pase algun contratiempo aunque el negocio genere caja si les cierran el grifo a corto plazo pueden tener problemas para pagar las nominas quedar el negocio paralizado y mas grave aun depender de un 3 cuya finalidad puede ser quedarse con tus activos como paso en pescanova.



No os hagáis pajas, la P&L de una empresa es la foto fija en un momento determinado. Muy manejable.
Tanto balance como cash-flow puede manipularse de forma ilícita.

Con esto quiero decir que quien solo mira ahí, puede ser engañado.

Todo está en la serie de precios y en los movimientos de capital entrante y saliente.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2013 at 13:43 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> A prisa se le acaba el tiempo.Apenas tiene 100 mill en metalico pero lo que es peor han refinanciado deuda de largo a corto plazo.Ahora mismo sus pasivos a corto casi duplican sus activos a corto plazo,
> esta situacion nads tiene que ver con la que presentaban en 2009 donde tanto el activo y pasivo corriente estaban a la par.Mucho me temo que o hacen algo en los proximod meses (venta de activos,conversion de deuda en equity,pasar deuda de corto a largo..) o no llegan a junio de 2014.
> 
> 
> PROMOTORA DE INFORMACIONES-A (PRS:Continuous Market (SIBE)): Financial Statements - Businessweek



Preparen cargadores con balas de plata. Only one shot.


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No os hagáis pajas, la P&L de una empresa es la foto fija en un momento determinado. Muy manejable.
> Tanto balance como cash-flow puede manipularse de forma ilícita.
> 
> Con esto quiero decir que quien solo mira ahí, puede ser engañado.
> ...



si y no.La cuenta de perdidas y ganancias y mas la anual es verdad que es muy manipulable.Ahora los movimientos de caja es otra historia, sobre todo en largos periodos de tiempo tanto anuales como trimestrales, es ahi donde ves de verdad si tratan o no con cariño o no el negocio.Si algo aprendi con pescanova y que tengo grabado a fuego es a no meterme en negocios con poca liquidez, aunque una empresa este endeudada si tiene efectivo para al menos 2,3 años y cuenta con activos que tienen buena demanda si el ceo se toma en serio su trabajo puede solucionar el problema a cp sin demasiadas complicaciones como ya paso por ejemplo en ferrovial y sus famosos aeropuertos.


----------



## TenienteDan (14 Jul 2013)

Con toda la mierda que esta saliendo, creéis que aguantara el gob de Ramerojoy??. Como han dicho en otro post, mañana dimisión de Rajoy, Ibex -10%, rescate desde Bruselas y tecnócrata al canto...

(Yo no creo q Rajoy dimita, a este lo tienen que sacar como mínimo follandose un animal en directo para que lo haga, o algo peor)


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2013)

Al marica le han reventado el ojal.

No aguanta.


----------



## Antigona (14 Jul 2013)

Por Diosssssssssssssssssss mañana que hostia me voy a pegar...

Todo el mundo cargando cortos, desastre total... Estoy por abrir una contraposición en corto ::::::

Mañana el Ibex directo a los 7500


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Por Diosssssssssssssssssss mañana que hostia me voy a pegar...
> 
> Todo el mundo cargando cortos, desastre total... Estoy por abrir una contraposición en corto ::::::
> 
> Mañana el Ibex directo a los 7500



No vas sólo, me temo que te acompaña medio jilo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

SL


----------



## Janus (14 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> si y no.La cuenta de perdidas y ganancias y mas la anual es verdad que es muy manipulable.Ahora los movimientos de caja es otra historia, sobre todo en largos periodos de tiempo tanto anuales como trimestrales, es ahi donde ves de verdad si tratan o no con cariño o no el negocio.Si algo aprendi con pescanova y que tengo grabado a fuego es a no meterme en negocios con poca liquidez, aunque una empresa este endeudada si tiene efectivo para al menos 2,3 años y cuenta con activos que tienen buena demanda si el ceo se toma en serio su trabajo puede solucionar el problema a cp sin demasiadas complicaciones como ya paso por ejemplo en ferrovial y sus famosos aeropuertos.



En connivencia con el auditor y aprovechando la ineptitud de los picateclas de la CMNV ..... no vale para nada ni el balance, ni el cash flow ni la P&L.

De eso es de lo que estamos hablando en muchos casos como la banca, Pescanova ....


----------



## Antigona (14 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No vas sólo, me temo que te acompaña medio jilo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> SL



Crees que ya llego tarde para ponerme corto para esta semana?


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Crees que ya llego tarde para ponerme corto para esta semana?



No pero ten mucha prudencia con la volatilidad porque te puede masacrar.


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En connivencia con el auditor y aprovechando la ineptitud de los picateclas de la CMNV ..... no vale para nada ni el balance, ni el cash flow ni la P&L.
> 
> De eso es de lo que estamos hablando en muchos casos como la banca, Pescanova ....



Si pero hay ciertas pistas, por eso mismo en este país es mejor no jugar con fuego con empresas que andan al limite de liquidez.Si aquí algo esta por salir mal saldrá. La magia usana aqui no se da.De banca, me quedo con march,bankinter y muy probablemente con BBVA.El problema de la banca extranjera es que es muy difícil valorar el negocio en países foraneos, por eso directamente es que ni miro sus cuentas, como mucho las tasas de morosidad de forma comparativa o la gestión del consejo.Yo también me fijo en los fondos pero de una forma diferente, no se como lo miras, yo sigo las posiciones cortas de los valores.Por lo general cuando los fondos se cansan de algún valor si las cuentas no andan muy mal la remontada suele ser épica.


----------



## Claca (14 Jul 2013)

Pues yo sigo con lo mío. Por ahora no creo que vayamos a ver un gran recorte en el mercado (perder los 7.000 en el IBEX, por ejemplo). Es más, como dije, si se quedan unas semanas en el rango inferior de lo que personalmente veo como un lateral y van apareciendo noticias para meternos miedo, es muy probable que volvamos a máximos y, tal vez, hasta que den una sorpresa en forma de hercúlea dotación peneana en el ojal para los que se aferren a los cortos.

Por debajo de los 7.500 el IBEX tiene soportes mucho más fuertes de lo que parecen, porque algunos de sus valores en esos niveles configuraron vueltas de largo plazo. Esos niveles no se rompen así como así y para muestra un botón; ni siquiera han sido alcanzados y ya hemos visto un rebote de casi el 10% en bancos, que son materia sensible en esta cuestión, así que vale la pena dejar cierto margen para ver que ocurre y no encerrarse en una idea concreta. Si os fijáis hace a penas unas semanas la vista estaba puesta en los 9.000 y, ahora que ya hemos caído más de 1.000 puntos, se vuelve a hablar de los 5.000. El sentimiento poco a poco está cambiando, pero el mercado tampoco nos ha dado una muestra de querer irse a los infiernos.


----------



## hydra69 (14 Jul 2013)

Ya estan los CM,metiendo info de que prisa colapsa y quiebra en breve.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/441658-prisa-colapsar-agosto.html


::::::


----------



## Jose (14 Jul 2013)

*siesta interrumpida*



Antigona dijo:


> Por Diosssssssssssssssssss mañana que hostia me voy a pegar...
> 
> Todo el mundo cargando cortos, desastre total... Estoy por abrir una contraposición en corto ::::::
> 
> Mañana el Ibex directo a los 7500



_____________

Joder .... esto se está llenando de asustaniños…
La semana pasada medio foro corto hasta el jueves, venta cuando no tocaba y para colmo algún zumbado cantando posiciones de entrada y salida de índice tajado como una rata. El hilo cada vez se está volviendo más patético.

Cuando piensas en la psicología del miedo que atenaza al inversor novel y analizas las estupideces que le hacen perder dinero deshaciendo posiciones cuando no toca.
Uno siempre puede preguntarse:

¿Qué me hizo pensar el Viernes pasado que esto era una buena inversión?. Se queda comprado todo el fin de semana y llega el domingo por la tarde y por algún extraño motivo le asaltan todos los males, dudas y temores sobre la posición que dejó abierta.

Cosas que ayudan a doblegar las débiles posiciones de los “inversores a corto plazo y tiempo parcial”:

1.-Poner la CNBC y el Blomberg para ver que los futuros del Nasdaq y DJIA vienen bajando un 2%. 

2.-Programar el despertador el lunes a las 2 de la madrugada para ver como cae el Nikkei 225 en la apertura.

3.-Escuchar intereconomía en la pre-apertura del mercado, para que le digan cuanto va a caer el índice ese día y en consecuencia poner la orden de venta con el mismo porcentaje de pérdidas.

4.- Comprarse el expansión, el cinco días y la gaceta de los negocios del fin de semana para formarse una certera opinión de cómo están los mercados. Complementarlo con la sección salmón del mundo- pais o vanguardia y los gráficos de Hódar.

5.- Leerse algún artículo en inglés (entendiendo la mitad de lo que dice) de algún medio extranjero del que hasta ahora no había oído hablar, pero que ha encontrado por Internet utilizando las palabras “ fall market” con Google.

Ahora podemos añadir el sexto a la lista:

6.- Entrar en el foro de burbuja info, leer los comentarios de una docena de iluminados, habituales del hilo ¿ habeis visto el Ibex 35 xxxxx? para coger miedito y vender el lunes a mercado, perdiendo lo que sea para luego volver a comprar la misma posición al mismo precio que entró la primera vez,.


Lo dicho, el que tiene hambre sueña con pan y el que se queda siempre fuera en las subidas espera a la gran bajista para ponerse corto. Que para colmo no aprovechará o lo hará mínimamente, porque entonces temerá el rebote.

Entiendo que al que opera mucho y a diario ya le interesa que haya este tipo de gacelas porque de estas debilidades del aficionado inversor viven algunos y cada día se levanta un tonto.

Pero todos sabemos que mañana no pasará NADA y aunque bajase un 5% tampoco es el fin del mundo, ya volverá a subir que esto no son viviendas.

Cuando se invierte en bolsa se asume una posición de riesgo y se tiene que estar dispuesto a soportar fluctuaciones del 50% al alza y a la baja. La inmensa mayoría de la gente no entiende esto, de la misma forma venderán cuando hayan alcanzado un 5 o 6% de rentabilidad pensando que han batido al mercado.

Ganancias de migaja contadas y pérdidas *constantes* de migaja. Los particulares no deben hacer Trading. 

Invertir en bolsa pensando que nunca vas a ver una posición con minusvalias es una actitud estúpida e infantil. 


Saludos;


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En connivencia con el auditor y aprovechando la ineptitud de los picateclas de la CMNV ..... no vale para nada ni el balance, ni el cash flow ni la P&L.
> 
> De eso es de lo que estamos hablando en muchos casos como la banca, Pescanova ....



Lo de BDO no es connivencia, es incompetencia, es que ni auditaban las filiales. En países serios cierran firmas de auditoría por temas como el de Pescanova y luego nos encontramos que los barros de Arthur Andersen se convierten en los lodos de Deloitte (donde acabó metida toda la mafia arturita), dando perlas como la auditoría de Bankia (y todo lo que no sabemos).

A un auditor le puedes marcar un par de buenos goles, pero no le metes el 12 a 1 del España-Malta.


----------



## patilltoes (14 Jul 2013)

En el caso de Pescanova y Bankia, tanto la gestion, como las auditoras, como la CNMV deberian de acabar en la puta carcel.

Todos los datos aportados al mercado eran una puta patraña, la gestion arramblando con el saco y los controles silbando. Anda a cagar.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2013 at 17:13 ----------

Es interesante esto que dice Jose. Yo creo que hay que tener claro que estilo de inversion buscas. Luego pruebas en simulacion, papel, etc. Y luego al ruedo.

Mi caso es divergente al comun del hilo, buy&hold intentando tener ingresos por dividendos crecientes, etc. Pero hay que saber que quiere uno y no dejarse rayar por el ruido y el panico del mercado.


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Ya estan los CM,metiendo info de que prisa colapsa y quiebra en breve.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/441658-prisa-colapsar-agosto.html
> 
> ...



Yo no se si serán CM, ahora lo que si te aseguro que prisa o vende algo YA o tiene los días contados. Y ojo con ello no digo que desaparezca por completo, simplemente determinados activos cambiaran de mano...léase santillana,el pais...


----------



## Misterio (14 Jul 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Pues yo sigo con lo mío. Por ahora no creo que vayamos a ver un gran recorte en el mercado (perder los 7.000 en el IBEX, por ejemplo). Es más, como dije, si se quedan unas semanas en el rango inferior de lo que personalmente veo como un lateral y van apareciendo noticias para meternos miedo, es muy probable que volvamos a máximos y, tal vez, hasta que den una sorpresa en forma de hercúlea dotación peneana en el ojal para los que se aferren a los cortos.
> 
> Por debajo de los 7.500 el IBEX tiene soportes mucho más fuertes de lo que parecen, porque algunos de sus valores en esos niveles configuraron vueltas de largo plazo. Esos niveles no se rompen así como así y para muestra un botón; ni siquiera han sido alcanzados y ya hemos visto un rebote de casi el 10% en bancos, que son materia sensible en esta cuestión, así que vale la pena dejar cierto margen para ver que ocurre y no encerrarse en una idea concreta. Si os fijáis hace a penas unas semanas la vista estaba puesta en los 9.000 y, ahora que ya hemos caído más de 1.000 puntos, se vuelve a hablar de los 5.000. El sentimiento poco a poco está cambiando, pero el mercado tampoco nos ha dado una muestra de querer irse a los infiernos.



No tengo ni puñetera idea de esto, pero según ese razonamiento el SP se tendría que haber ido a tomar por saco hace siglos y sigue subiendo y subiendo y subiendo.

No entiendo porque lo del sentimiento contrario solo se dice para "jorobar" a los bajistas.


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> En el caso de Pescanova y Bankia, tanto la gestion, como las auditoras, como la CNMV deberian de acabar en la puta carcel.
> 
> Todos los datos aportados al mercado eran una puta patraña, la gestion arramblando con el saco y los controles silbando. Anda a cagar.
> 
> ...



Si le sirve a alguien mi estrategia es tomar las decisiones con el mercado cerrado, es la única forma que encuentro para no dejarme influir por la histeria del mercado.


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Pues yo sigo con lo mío. Por ahora no creo que vayamos a ver un gran recorte en el mercado (perder los 7.000 en el IBEX, por ejemplo). Es más, como dije, si se quedan unas semanas en el rango inferior de lo que personalmente veo como un lateral y van apareciendo noticias para meternos miedo, es muy probable que volvamos a máximos y, tal vez, hasta que den una sorpresa en forma de hercúlea dotación peneana en el ojal para los que se aferren a los cortos.
> 
> Por debajo de los 7.500 el IBEX tiene soportes mucho más fuertes de lo que parecen, porque algunos de sus valores en esos niveles configuraron vueltas de largo plazo. Esos niveles no se rompen así como así y para muestra un botón; ni siquiera han sido alcanzados y ya hemos visto un rebote de casi el 10% en bancos, que son materia sensible en esta cuestión, así que vale la pena dejar cierto margen para ver que ocurre y no encerrarse en una idea concreta. Si os fijáis hace a penas unas semanas la vista estaba puesta en los 9.000 y, ahora que ya hemos caído más de 1.000 puntos, se vuelve a hablar de los 5.000. El sentimiento poco a poco está cambiando, pero el mercado tampoco nos ha dado una muestra de querer irse a los infiernos.



Yo desde hace unas semanas apuesto por la volatilidsad, aun no veo al mercado cayendo a plomo.Habrá que ver como quedan los cortos este lunes o martes, los leones dejan muy bien dibujada su hoja de ruta.


----------



## patilltoes (14 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no se si serán CM, ahora lo que si te aseguro que prisa o vende algo YA o tiene los días contados. Los días contados tal y como la conocemos que ello no quiere decir que antillana deje de hacer libros o que deje de publicarse el país simplemente la propiedad cambiara de manos



Dicen que tiene secciones rentables de manera individual (Santillana, creo). Pero no la sigo. È molto pericoloso.



ponzi dijo:


> Si le sirve a alguien mi estrategia es tomar las decisiones con el mercado cerrado, es la única forma que encuentro para no dejarme influir por la histeria del mercado.



A mi el ruido me hace gracia. Sobre todo cuando el guano llega y parece que todo se va a cagar. Basicamente no me da miedo y hasta me descojono. Ya he tenido minusvaliar latentes del 30% o mas altas y me la bufa.

Me preocupan ciertas entradas, como Telefonica, en las que he ido formandome la opinion de que el negocio se ha deteriorado. Pero si mañana REE baja a 30€ intento sacar liquidez de la cuenta y compro, mejor, mismo cromo mas barato. Salvo sorpresa masiva en el BOE. Entonces parar carro.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2013 at 17:25 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Yo desde hace unas semanas apuesto por la volatilidsad, aun no veo al mercado cayendo a plomo.Habrá que ver como quedan los cortos este lunes o martes, los leones dejan muy bien dibujada su hoja de ruta.



Tengo fe en que la retirada de la AAA de Francia acerque al oso guanoso. Pero ni idea.


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo de BDO no es connivencia, es incompetencia, es que ni auditaban las filiales. En países serios cierran firmas de auditoría por temas como el de Pescanova y luego nos encontramos que los barros de Arthur Andersen se convierten en los lodos de Deloitte (donde acabó metida toda la mafia arturita), dando perlas como la auditoría de Bankia (y todo lo que no sabemos).
> 
> A un auditor le puedes marcar un par de buenos goles, pero no le metes el 12 a 1 del España-Malta.



Habría que preguntarse porque después de 8 años nadie ha investigado que paso en el windsor


http://www.abc.es/20120212/local-madrid/abci-incendio-windsor-201202121337.html


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2013)

Y por que una gran firma como deloitte no utilizó cámaras especiales donde guardar copias de seguridad de informacion relevante como hacen los bancos???


http://www.abc.es/hemeroteca/histor...res-que-pide-anticorrupcion_201534843916.html


----------



## patilltoes (14 Jul 2013)

Ahhhhhh, misterio, misterioso.


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> Dicen que tiene secciones rentables de manera individual (Santillana, creo). Pero no la sigo. È molto pericoloso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hecho a mi es lo único que me preocupa, que el negocio por a o por b se deteriore o que simplemente aparezca deuda que supuestamente no existia.En el caso de REE a mi personalmente me preocupa la posibilidad real que desde Europa para seguir financiando al gobierno español pongan como requisito por ejemplo que el sepi venda sus participaciones, en cuyo caso el transporte al no pertenecer ya al gobierno ya no sera el niño mimado dentro del sector energético y los margenes previsiblemente caeran.Si eres capaz de comprar en los momentos con mas incertidumbre buenos negocios y aguantas el tipo es ahí cuando mas dinero se gana.


----------



## patilltoes (14 Jul 2013)

Yo creo que REE no saldra del SEPI del todo. Es un sector muy muy estrategico como para no tener a un consejero como minimo.

Por cierto, ¿se saben cosas de AENA, ADIF y demas?


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> Yo creo que REE no saldra del SEPI del todo. Es un sector muy muy estrategico como para no tener a un consejero como minimo.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿se saben cosas de AENA, ADIF y demas?



El gobierno desde luego hará lo que no esta escrito para seguir teniendo bajo control enagas o ree, fíjate un fondo chino quería enagas y se negaron a vendérselo.Es un gran chollo
1) por el negocio en si, en españa quien quiere electricidad o gas por narices tiene que pagarles su cuota a uno de estos dos actores y 2) es un lugar magnifico para jubilar a politicos.Merkel y Dragui mandan ,si Rajoy pide 100.000 mill mas pues no dudes que pedirán una contrapartida


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Habría que preguntarse porque después de 8 años nadie ha investigado que paso en el windsor
> 
> 
> Siete aos del incendio que arras el Edificio Windsor - ABC.es



En el mundillo se sabe que Deloitte quemó muchos documentos comprometedores aquella noche, pero bueno, es como el tema de los sobres del PP. ¿Quién le pone el cascabel al jato?

---------- Post added 14-jul-2013 at 18:11 ----------




patilltoes dijo:


> Yo creo que REE no saldra del SEPI del todo. Es un sector muy muy estrategico como para no tener a un consejero como minimo.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿se saben cosas de AENA, ADIF y demas?



AENA se privatiza el año que viene, ahora están con EREs "voluntarios", de esos a los que también me acogería yo. Y lo que no entiendo es que están algo faltos de liquidez, el año pasado se prorrogaron varios contratos con proveedores antes de la nueva licitación y el periodo de prórroga aún no lo han pagado, estamos hablando de varios millones de euros en facturas que tienen más de un año a día de hoy.


----------



## Claca (14 Jul 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> No tengo ni puñetera idea de esto, pero según ese razonamiento el SP se tendría que haber ido a tomar por saco hace siglos y sigue subiendo y subiendo y subiendo.
> 
> No entiendo porque lo del sentimiento contrario solo se dice para "jorobar" a los bajistas.



Por partes, empezando por lo último. El sentimiento contrario funciona en los dos sentidos y, en cualquier caso, no se trata de jorobar a nadie, si aquí decimos algo es porque pensamos que puede pasar, no con la intención de chinchar a los usuarios. Yo mismo repetí durante meses que la zona de 8.600 era de venta de medio plazo, con paciencia, para visitar el rango inferior de los 7.000, usando, precisamente, el sentimiento contrario como uno de los argumentos. En aquel entonces veía eso y, ahora, aunque todavía es pronto, considero que no está de más contemplar esa posibilidad y, si vemos que se da, tener en cuenta sus consecuencias.

Aclarado esto, vayamos a lo del SP, pues es muy interesante lo que dices y tiene más miga de la que parece. El sentimiento en EEUU, llegados a este punto, es de escepticismo. Ha subido tanto y tan rápido, a duras penas con algún retroceso, que la gente espera una corrección que no termina de llegar. Es cierto que el fondo acumulado es mucho más alcista que bajista, pero en este momento los inversores están muy sensibles a los cambios en el mercado y eso hace difícil la aparición de una tendencia bajista bien definida, pues antes de que se haya desplomado el mercado la gente ya se ha cambiado de chaqueta. Es un contexto que propicia volatilidad, como bien apuntaba ponzi, pero hace muy difícil un giro consistente. No obstante, todo esto que parece que se acumula como deberes a favor de los bajistas, sí que terminará pesando en el gráfico, y, probablemente, termine configurando un techo de una entidad elevada y con consecuencias muy severas. 

Sea como sea, el sentimiento contrario por sí solo no nos dice nada (ahí están las burbujas), y es preciso contrastarlo siempre con pautas en la cotización que confirmen la gestación de un giro en el mercado. ¿Se aprecia algo así en las bolsas yanquis? En mi opinión, no


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Jul 2013)

Estoy mirando ahora el cierre del viernes. ¿El tortazo de Ebro solo se debe a la distribución de su autocartera?


----------



## FranR (14 Jul 2013)

Bueno mirando por encima como queda IF esta semana. Mejor quedarse fuera los alcistas. El jueves-viernes parece que viene negro de nuevo.

Lunes y martes pueden relajar con subidas, pero no lo suficiente para quien esté fuera.


Niveles, me faltan al menos tres sesiones. Pero podemos dejar un nivel por abajo, para empezar a vislumbrar entradas. Si aguanta lo que digo...trimestre levemente alcista.


7.817-7.776 (No importa que lo haya roto por abajo a principio de trimestre, cuenta a partir de ahora.)

La "posible" subida de lunes-martes: 7.954-7.970

A partir del martes el suelo: 7.570

Señores MUCHA SUERTE!!!!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Jul 2013)

Fran, usted que visita Suiza más que Bárcenas, ¿cómo ve saliendo desde Basilea un jueves a primera hora hacer: Luzern, Interlaken y Berna, para estar de nuevo el domingo a la hora de comer en Basilea?


----------



## FranR (14 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Fran, usted que visita Suiza más que Bárcenas, ¿cómo ve saliendo desde Basilea un jueves a primera hora hacer: Luzern, Interlaken y Berna, para estar de nuevo el domingo a la hora de comer en Basilea?



Esa pregunta mejor al pirata o atman, Suiza para mi se reduce: Aeropuerto-Banco-Tienda de relojes-bar de copas-aeropuerto. :: Tanto en Zurich como en Ginebra.

P.D. Si lo hace trotando con unas saucony al ritmo pirata, llegará a la hora de comer.... las uvas, saliendo mañana mismo. :XX::XX:


P.D. Impresionante el Veyron que tienen expuesto en Berlín en el concesionario Bentley (Rojo y negro, fabuloso) :baba:








Igualito que este pero nuevo y con las ruedas lavadas con Coca-cola.


----------



## Antigona (14 Jul 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Pues yo sigo con lo mío. Por ahora no creo que vayamos a ver un gran recorte en el mercado (perder los 7.000 en el IBEX, por ejemplo). Es más, como dije, si se quedan unas semanas en el rango inferior de lo que personalmente veo como un lateral y van apareciendo noticias para meternos miedo, es muy probable que volvamos a máximos y, tal vez, hasta que den una sorpresa en forma de hercúlea dotación peneana en el ojal para los que se aferren a los cortos.
> 
> Por debajo de los 7.500 el IBEX tiene soportes mucho más fuertes de lo que parecen, porque algunos de sus valores en esos niveles configuraron vueltas de largo plazo. Esos niveles no se rompen así como así y para muestra un botón; ni siquiera han sido alcanzados y ya hemos visto un rebote de casi el 10% en bancos, que son materia sensible en esta cuestión, así que vale la pena dejar cierto margen para ver que ocurre y no encerrarse en una idea concreta. Si os fijáis hace a penas unas semanas la vista estaba puesta en los 9.000 y, ahora que ya hemos caído más de 1.000 puntos, se vuelve a hablar de los 5.000. El sentimiento poco a poco está cambiando, pero el mercado tampoco nos ha dado una muestra de querer irse a los infiernos.



Yo a seis meses vista también soy alcista, y estoy metido largo en SAN e Iberdrola (esta última una cagada porque entré el jueves) y pensando meterme en BBVA, pero una dimisión de Rajoy nos llevaría aunque fuese temporalmente a probar el fuego de los infiernos sí...


----------



## erpako (14 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Yo a seis meses vista también soy alcista, y estoy metido largo en SAN e Iberdrola (esta última una cagada porque entré el jueves) y pensando meterme en BBVA, pero una dimisión de Rajoy nos llevaría aunque fuese temporalmente a probar el fuego de los infiernos sí...



Otro que está en BBVA desde el viernes; que Dios nos acoja.:S


----------



## FranR (14 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Otro que está en BBVA desde el viernes; que Dios nos acoja.:S



La podemos ver por debajo de 5,95 fácil...en pocas sesiones.


----------



## Antigona (14 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La podemos ver por debajo de 5,95 fácil...en pocas sesiones.



Sí, yo prefiero esperarme a que toquemos los infiernos...

Estoy en SAN largo, mañana recibo derechos, si me salen las cuentas me salgo ya y lo espero a 4.5 o por debajo incluso. Iberdrola va a ser la que más me va a doler haber entrado.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Yo a seis meses vista también soy alcista, y estoy metido largo en SAN e Iberdrola (esta última una cagada porque entré el jueves) y pensando meterme en BBVA, pero una dimisión de Rajoy nos llevaría aunque fuese temporalmente a probar el fuego de los infiernos sí...



Compre lo que se le ponga en los webox pero sea prudente. Cuando pierda, los mierdas que van dando lecciones a lo demás, no aparecerán y las pérdidas serán suyas.

Tenga en cuenta que por un lado:

- El SP está en tendencia primaria alcista.
- El culibex no puede con un obstáculo a mitad de camino de los máximos del cilo anterior (estamos al 100% de recuperar los máximo anteriores).
- La pauta técnica del culibex, desde un punto de vista técnico, la mayor parte de la veces se rompe al alza y se podrían ver los 9400 y más arriba.

por otro lado:

- La debilidad del culibex es manifiesta e insultante.
- Lo de expaña no termina bien. En este punto puede creerme y conozco bien a los principales bancos por dentro. La provisiones futuras van a ser muy duras.
- El SP ya está por encima de los 56 meses de ciclo primario alcista. Está en los minutos finales del partido.
- El SP tiene claramente en PER Shiller.
- Tito Bernie ya ha dicho claramente que la dronja se va acabando y hay que comenzar los cursillos de abstinencia. La reacción del yonkazo ya has podido ver cuál ha sido sólo con insinuarlo.

Las puedes valorar y actuar según se te ponga en los webox.

En todo caso, hagas lo que hagas, si te equivocas de dirección y no has puesto SL perderá mucho dinero porque el movimiento va a ser muy amplio.

Coooooompra, por expaña hostias ::::::


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Jul 2013)

Para los que llevan CAF....parece que se han metido en un buen lio en Brasil

Folha de S.Paulo - Cotidiano - Empresa alem Siemens delata cartel em licitaes do metr de SP - 14/07/2013

Que cabrones los de Siemens, cantando por bulerias...


----------



## Antigona (14 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Compre lo que se le ponga en los webox pero sea prudente. Cuando pierda, los mierdas que van dando lecciones a lo demás, no aparecerán y las pérdidas serán suyas.
> 
> Tenga en cuenta que por un lado:
> 
> ...



Bertok xD sé que es tu estilo pero si te lo tomases algo más en serio igual te haríamos algo más de caso.

Ahora mismo soy bajista, ya lo he dicho, creo que vamos a buscar soportes importantes, pero para unos cuantos meses soy alcista, ya paso en 2011, la bolsa pegó un rebote impresionante, la cuestión es subirse a la ola del guano y efectivamente surfearla bien pero con cautela, y luego si esta ola se va definitivamente, echarse a nadar en el mar sereno, ¿No crees que es lo más sensato? Echándole eso sí un ojo al horizonte por si viniera otro tsunami


----------



## enterprise (14 Jul 2013)

tranquilos que esta semana no va a pasar nada...el san abre este lunes a 4,88 por el dividendo....no me pondría corto el lunes ni loco...lo cierran por encima de 5 si o si ....el BBVA a 5,95 es el Ibex a 7200 y la verdad no veo esa bajada tan fácilmente .que cada uno que haga con su dinero lo que quiera pero unas pocas BBVA o san el lunes y regarlas .....no os defraudaran estos precios


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Bertok xD sé que es tu estilo pero si te lo tomases algo más en serio igual te haríamos algo más de caso.
> 
> Ahora mismo soy bajista, ya lo he dicho, creo que vamos a buscar soportes importantes, pero para unos cuantos meses soy alcista, ya paso en 2011, la bolsa pegó un rebote impresionante, la cuestión es subirse a la ola del guano y efectivamente surfearla bien pero con cautela, y luego si esta ola se va definitivamente, echarse a nadar en el mar sereno, ¿No crees que es lo más sensato? Echándole eso sí un ojo al horizonte por si viniera otro tsunami



:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: Te he intentado expresar mi opinión y no creas que tengo interés especial en que me hagas caso.

Los mercados sí que me los tomo en serio. Hace tiempo cantaba muchas operaciones de ultracorto en el hilo hasta que se llenó de follaburras con los que no iba a compartir mis operaciones. En la Casa de Campo canté una tarde épica (mi segundo mejor día de siempre) con 15 operaciones cantadas en directo y terminado en 14-1 a favor.

Lo vuelvo a repetir, soy bajista en medio plazo porque estamos en Tendencia Primaria Bajista. En cambio opero tanto al alza como a la baja en el ultracorto. Este año he hecho pocas operaciones para las que acostumbro ( ha habido años con más 1400 operaciones) y tengo mejor track en las alzas que en las bajas. No confundamos los TimeFrames.

¿pueden haber otros 6 meses de alcismo?. Por supuesto, pero YO en MI escenario y en el que ME juego mi dinero no lo contemplo.

Le deseo suerte con sinceridad, expaña necesita de la mordida en sus plusvis ::::::


----------



## hydra69 (14 Jul 2013)

enterprise dijo:


> tranquilos que esta semana no va a pasar nada...el san abre este lunes a 4,88 por el dividendo....no me pondría corto el lunes ni loco...lo cierran por encima de 5 si o si ....el BBVA a 5,95 es el Ibex a 7200 y la verdad no veo esa bajada tan fácilmente .que cada uno que haga con su dinero lo que quiera pero unas pocas BBVA o san el lunes y regarlas .....no os defraudaran estos precios



Pues yo fíjate tengo dudas...han estado aguantando el ibex machacando 4 títulos(san,ibe,tef,bbva,...),desde el martes pasado.Quienes?

JP-Morgan y compañía... ,yo tengo grabado a fuego lo que ocurrió desde 2010 en el mercado..desde los 10.500 hasta los 6.000.Con esta gente mejor no apostar en contra,que te penetran pero bien.

dejo el link de esto que comento de un trader que sigo.

CÓMO PARAR UN ÍNDICE | Stocktregies.com


----------



## enterprise (14 Jul 2013)

¿tu ves que haya abierto el telediario que el euro se va al garete?
¿tu ves las bolsas europeas por los suelos?
¿tu ves el sentimiento de esa bajada ahora?
pues eso paso para esa bajada,

si lo ves tan claro ponte corto...yo solo doy mi opinión y respeto la tuya....pero ya te digo esto se mueve por las impresoras ... y se baila al son de bce no de barcenas.


----------



## hydra69 (14 Jul 2013)

enterprise dijo:


> ¿tu ves que haya abierto el telediario que el euro se va al garete?
> ¿tu ves las bolsas europeas por los suelos?
> ¿tu ves el sentimiento de esa bajada ahora?
> pues eso paso para esa bajada,
> ...



Estooooo..........que?.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2013)

Un poco de alimento para el intelecto

[YOUTUBE]Ul3Iyq1i_30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Antigona (14 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: Te he intentado expresar mi opinión y no creas que tengo interés especial en que me hagas caso.
> 
> Los mercados sí que me los tomo en serio. Hace tiempo cantaba muchas operaciones de ultracorto en el hilo hasta que se llenó de follaburras con los que no iba a compartir mis operaciones. En la Casa de Campo canté una tarde épica (mi segundo mejor día de siempre) con 15 operaciones cantadas en directo y terminado en 14-1 a favor.
> 
> ...



Cabrón que tú no estás en España y no te muerde hacienda? Ok, ok, si ya sé que hablas al medio plazo, pero en el corto plazo se puede operar en ambos sentidos.


----------



## paulistano (14 Jul 2013)

enterprise dijo:


> ¿tu ves que haya abierto el telediario que el euro se va al garete?
> ¿tu ves las bolsas europeas por los suelos?
> ¿tu ves el sentimiento de esa bajada ahora?
> pues eso paso para esa bajada,
> ...



Tampoco ha pasado nada estos dias y nos hemos ido de 8600 a 7500.

Si estoy de acuerdo contigo en que estando tan manipulado el ibex, perfectamente se puede dar un camino al alza y poder sacar partido a unas san compradas a estos precios, acabamos de ver un movimiento de 500 puntos al alza donde alguno ha sacado unas buenas plusvis

Pero siempre teniendo en cuenta que si no suben, y bajan....quiere decir que nos hemos equivocado y el stop loss debera hacer su trabajo....muy importante no quedarse pillado.

Si suben pues stop dinamico o venta a un precio marcado realizando plusvis.

Es el modus operandi que te puedo recomendar si vas a operar, siempre desde la humildad que nos caracteriza a los de este hilo

Yo el viernes me quedé en liquidez 100% con la venta de mis ultimas sacyres....aun asi no descarto hacer alguna entrada mas abajo de los 7500.

El hostion llegará, el tema es que no sabemos cuándo llegará...el que crea que lo pondrán fácil lo lleva clarinete8:


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Cabrón que tú no estás en España y no te muerde hacienda? Ok, ok, si ya sé que hablas al medio plazo, pero en el corto plazo se puede operar en ambos sentidos.



Estoy en España y he reducido mucho la operativa de ultracorto y no contra mi IRPF :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

No estoy dispuesto a dar buena parte de la plusvi y asumir toda la minusvalía.

Las mejores carteras son las de medio plazo y en mi criterio ahora no es el momento de generar esa cartera si no de cuidar el capital.


----------



## mpbk (14 Jul 2013)

el euro no tiene nada que ver aqui....quizas mañana baje el ibex,pero de momento el ibex es bajista, asi que seria lo normal. mientras no se sobrepasen el nivel maximo anual la tendencia será bajista


----------



## TenienteDan (14 Jul 2013)

enterprise dijo:


> ¿tu ves que haya abierto el telediario que el euro se va al garete?
> ¿tu ves las bolsas europeas por los suelos?
> ¿tu ves el sentimiento de esa bajada ahora?
> pues eso paso para esa bajada,
> ...



Esas noticias y esos sentimientos llegarán cuando el ibex ya haya bajado 3000 puntos , y será precisamente cuando esté preparado para subir otra vez.

Mientras baja a lo bestia no te van a decir que el mundo se acaba porque si no, no les vas a comprar el paper a los leoncios.


----------



## Janus (14 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo de BDO no es connivencia, es incompetencia, es que ni auditaban las filiales. En países serios cierran firmas de auditoría por temas como el de Pescanova y luego nos encontramos que los barros de Arthur Andersen se convierten en los lodos de Deloitte (donde acabó metida toda la mafia arturita), dando perlas como la auditoría de Bankia (y todo lo que no sabemos).
> 
> A un auditor le puedes marcar un par de buenos goles, pero no le metes el 12 a 1 del España-Malta.



Yo los he visto que piden info y que contentan con lo que les dan. He visto argumentos inverosímiles que los auditores se los han tragado. Cuando hay lío en los medios, se tensan pero pasada la marejada vuelven a lo mismo.

Deloitte tiene un importante problema a cuenta de las cajas.


----------



## Antigona (14 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Esas noticias y esos sentimientos llegarán cuando el ibex ya haya bajado 3000 puntos , y será precisamente cuando esté preparado para subir otra vez.
> 
> Mientras baja a lo bestia no te van a decir que el mundo se acaba porque si no, no les vas a comprar el paper a los leoncios.



Coño! A 3000 propone usted que vamos a llegar a ver el Ibex?

Joder, sí que tiene ímpetu la afición bajista, los alcistas pensando en los 10000, y ustedes los bajistas se van hasta los 3000!


----------



## paulistano (14 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Coño! A 3000 propone usted que vamos a llegar a ver el Ibex?
> 
> Joder, sí que tiene ímpetu la afición bajista, los alcistas pensando en los 10000, y ustedes los bajistas se van hasta los 3000!



Lea mas tranquilo, dice que baja 3.000 puntos, no A 3.000 puntos.


----------



## Antigona (14 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Lea mas tranquilo, dice que baja 3.000 puntos, no A 3.000 puntos.



Perdone amigo paulistano!

Entonces sí estamos de acuerdo, los 5000 sí que puede ser que los saboreemos a ver qué tal. 

Va usted cargado de algo para esta semana?


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Bueno mirando por encima como queda IF esta semana. Mejor quedarse fuera los alcistas. El jueves-viernes parece que viene negro de nuevo.
> 
> Lunes y martes pueden relajar con subidas, pero no lo suficiente para quien esté fuera.
> 
> ...



si es mucho pedir (que lo es) podrias mirar el sp y el dax "por encima"
gracias


----------



## paulistano (14 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Perdone amigo paulistano!
> 
> Entonces sí estamos de acuerdo, los 5000 sí que puede ser que los saboreemos a ver qué tal.
> 
> Va usted cargado de algo para esta semana?



Hombre, leyendo entre lineas creomque el teniente dan habla de 3.000 como si dice 2.000.... Se esta refiriendo al contexto de la situacion, al como te bajan un indice sin darte cuenta, que los gacelos compren pensando que es buen precio y en tres dias esta mil puntos mas abajo y con noticias guaneras.


Ahora mismo liquidez 100%....estoy por gastarmelo en mujeres y vino:Baile:


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Hombre, leyendo entre lineas creomque el teniente dan habla de 3.000 como si dice 2.000.... Se esta refiriendo al contexto de la situacion, al como te bajan un indice sin darte cuenta, que los gacelos compren pensando que es buen precio y en tres dias esta mil puntos mas abajo y con noticias guaneras.
> 
> 
> Ahora mismo liquidez 100%....estoy por gastarmelo en mujeres y vino:Baile:


----------



## hydra69 (14 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora mismo liquidez 100%....estoy por gastarmelo en mujeres y vino:Baile:



Un buen vino,hombre un buen vino.


----------



## Antigona (14 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Hombre, leyendo entre lineas creomque el teniente dan habla de 3.000 como si dice 2.000.... Se esta refiriendo al contexto de la situacion, al como te bajan un indice sin darte cuenta, que los gacelos compren pensando que es buen precio y en tres dias esta mil puntos mas abajo y con noticias guaneras.
> 
> 
> Ahora mismo liquidez 100%....estoy por gastarmelo en mujeres y vino:Baile:



Oh pero que habla usted, doble hereje, hereje por no decantarse de ningún bando, ni va usted con las gacelas ni va con el oso, y hereje por faltar al respeto a la iglesia de la fina loncha...


----------



## paulistano (14 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



No me gustó un pelo el panorama del viernes y vendí las sacyres que me quedaban....ahora a esperar a ver si se ve algo claro.

El fin de semana se pasa mejor:: mas tranquilo, vaya.



hydra69 dijo:


> Un buen vino,hombre un buen vino.



Seguro que aqui hay gente que controla mogollon de vinos....yo me conformo con poco...una botella de 10-15 euros en tienda me vale...en cambio tengo amigos muy aficionados (y con mucha pasta) que se gastan burradas en vino...BURRADAS....a mi se me escapa.




Antigona dijo:


> Oh pero que habla usted, doble hereje, hereje por no decantarse de ningún bando, ni va usted con las gacelas ni va con el oso, y hereje por faltar al respeto a la iglesia de la fina loncha...



Aquí no hay bandos....esto va de sacar platita

No me diga eso de la fina loncha que me he vuelto un lonchafinista de pelotas, solo que la vida son dos dias y hay cosas irrenunciableso


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No me gustó un pelo el panorama del viernes y vendí las sacyres que me quedaban....ahora a esperar a ver si se ve algo claro.
> 
> El fin de semana se pasa mejor:: mas tranquilo, vaya.
> 
> ...



Mira los cortos de sacyr este lunes o martes, ese sera el camino.Gran parte del rebote ha sido cuando los fondos han reducido el %, y la ultima caída igual fue que subieron el %.A largo plazo parece que terminara limpia de cortos supongo que estarán a la espera de ver si el consejo se toma en serio su trabajo y se quitan de una vez toda la participación de repsol para liberar deuda.


----------



## paulistano (14 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira los cortos de sacyr este lunes o martes, ese sera el camino.Gran parte del rebote ha sido cuando los fondos han reducido el %, y la ultima caída igual fue que subieron el %.A largo plazo parece que terminara limpia de cortos supongo que estarán a la espera de ver si el consejo se toma en serio su trabajo y se quitan de una vez toda la participación de repsol para liberar deuda.



Ya avisaste acertadamente ponzi....algunos se salieron en 2,42 otros nos salimos parte en 2,39 y parte en 2,35....si te digo la verdad era reticente a vender a ese precio ya que el canal alcista en el que esta metido tiene soporte en los 2,30.....perder ese precio la descojona....pero no quise probar suerte....asi que desde la barreraienso:

Otra empresa que con lo que ha avisado Janus por aqui, me daba mal rollo tenerla en cartera mas se lo normal.


----------



## Janus (14 Jul 2013)

Janus dicd que Sacyr puede ser un cañon. La fuga sobre los 2 euros con volumen es importante.


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Hombre, leyendo entre lineas creomque el teniente dan habla de 3.000 como si dice 2.000.... Se esta refiriendo al contexto de la situacion, al como te bajan un indice sin darte cuenta, que los gacelos compren pensando que es buen precio y en tres dias esta mil puntos mas abajo y con noticias guaneras.
> 
> 
> Ahora mismo liquidez 100%....estoy por gastarmelo en mujeres y vino:Baile:





Si te vas a gastar las plusvalias en mujeres y vino....busca al mas grande, al maestro de la noche madrileña


[youtube]TJ-g2c6n96E[/youtube]

min 2:45 y 4:30


Tengo entendido que la gente que sale con el pilla unos fiestorros que valen por 20 para una persona normal, el que sobrevive ya no ve la vida de la misma manera


----------



## ponzi (14 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya avisaste acertadamente ponzi....algunos se salieron en 2,42 otros nos salimos parte en 2,39 y parte en 2,35....si te digo la verdad era reticente a vender a ese precio ya que el canal alcista en el que esta metido tiene soporte en los 2,30.....perder ese precio la descojona....pero no quise probar suerte....asi que desde la barreraienso:
> 
> Otra empresa que con lo que ha avisado Janus por aqui, me daba mal rollo tenerla en cartera mas se lo normal.











Janus dijo:


> Janus dicd que Sacyr puede ser un cañon. La fuga sobre los 2 euros con volumen es importante.



Vigilar los cortos porque puede que los fondos permitan otra buena entrada, aquí están jugando a la venta de Repsol, como bien dice janus y mas en este caso hay que hacer lo mismo que hagan los fondos.


----------



## Antigona (14 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No me gustó un pelo el panorama del viernes y vendí las sacyres que me quedaban....ahora a esperar a ver si se ve algo claro.
> 
> El fin de semana se pasa mejor:: mas tranquilo, vaya.
> 
> ...



¿Está seguro? Porque no creo que entre esas dos cosas entre las mujeres y el vino.

Y no hable como un sudaca, por mucho que lo sea :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## paulistano (14 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si te vas a gastar las plusvalias en mujeres y vino....busca al mas grande, al maestro de la noche madrileña
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso era antes ponzi....desde que le dio el chungo le quitaron de salir con esa señora, aunque él yalo anticipaba en alguna canción: "Desde que salgo con la pálida dama ando más muerto que vivo..."

Alguna vez le he visto en mi época universitaria por un antrillo de Madrid llamado cardamomo, joder qué tiempos...:rolleye:

---------- Post added 14-jul-2013 at 22:54 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> ¿Está seguro? Porque no creo que entre esas dos cosas entre las mujeres y el vino.
> 
> Y no hable como un sudaca, por mucho que lo sea :XX::XX::XX:



Se nota que es hustec nuevo...aquí se habla de ganar platita, por TÉCNICO, AT, bombillo!, alguna palabra prohibida que yate la diremos con el tiempo, pandoro y pepón ya tu sabes, etc....:fiufiu:

Y edito: El término sudaca lo veo como despectivo, y aquí no sólo el jato tiene esa procedencia y creo deberíamos guardar un respeto hacia ellos


----------



## juanfer (14 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Hombre, leyendo entre lineas creomque el teniente dan habla de 3.000 como si dice 2.000.... Se esta refiriendo al contexto de la situacion, al como te bajan un indice sin darte cuenta, que los gacelos compren pensando que es buen precio y en tres dias esta mil puntos mas abajo y con noticias guaneras.
> 
> 
> Ahora mismo liquidez 100%....estoy por gastarmelo en mujeres y vino:Baile:



Gastese solo la mitad. La otra mitad es de Montoro.


----------



## TenienteDan (14 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vigilar los cortos porque puede que los fondos permitan otra buena entrada, aquí están jugando a la venta de Repsol, como bien dice janus y mas en este caso hay que hacer lo mismo que hagan los fondos.



Mantédnos informados Ponzi por favor, cuando salgan las posiciones bajistas o


----------



## Suprimo (14 Jul 2013)

¡Y Bankia, es que nadia va a pensar en Bankia!





Mañana acaba el plazo de la estafa::


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora mismo liquidez 100%....estoy por gastarmelo en mujeres y vino:Baile:



Vas cargado de amor, pues ::


----------



## Claca (14 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Yo a seis meses vista también soy alcista, y estoy metido largo en SAN e Iberdrola (esta última una cagada porque entré el jueves) y pensando meterme en BBVA, pero una dimisión de Rajoy nos llevaría aunque fuese temporalmente a probar el fuego de los infiernos sí...



No tengo en cuenta las noticias... Yo no soy estrictamente alcista, pero sí veo que por ahora el mercado apunta a mantenerse en el lateral que está (IBEX) y que por debajo de los 7.500 podríamos estar en una zona muy cercana al suelo del mismo. Repito que es imposible plantear seriamente este escenario cuando ni siquiera se ha alcanzado el soporte principal. La posibilidad de escapada alcista la contemplo por la vuelta que quedó configurada en verano del año pasado, pero ojo, si a día de hoy es muy difícil saber cómo se comportarán los soportes, avanzar algo así es directamente imposible, esto habrá que verse sobre la marcha.

Resumiendo, si en los 8.600 -siempre en mi opinión- era venta, por debajo de los 7.500 hemos de plantearnos que tal vez la caída ya esté hecha y que venga otra vez un periodo de subidas considerables, pero primero se ha de llegar a ese nivel y ver si aparecen compras y las malas noticias siguen acompañando. El ejemplo gráfico que puse con el SAN:



Claca dijo:


> Sobre lo comentado, muy facilito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como he explicado, ni siquiera habiendo alcanzado el nivel hemos visto una reacción de un 9% al alza, es una buena señal, pero todavía no es suficiente. Lo importante es que se respete ese nivel, si se pierde con ganas y no hay recuperación, el escenario sería otro. Espero que haya quedado claro o


----------



## paulistano (15 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Janus dicd que Sacyr puede ser un cañon. La fuga sobre los 2 euros con volumen es importante.



Me refería a esto que comentaste:

"Sacyr está en subida y el dinero entrando a expuertas. *A largo plazo no es fiable* pero a unos meses puede hacer virguerías como hizo Gamesa en 11 meses (de 1,08 a 4,3 euros)."

Ya, ya sé que sólo hay que mirar su deuda para entrever tal afirmación, pero a lo que iba es que no es de mi agrado tener en cartera una empresa que "a largo plazo no es fiable".


----------



## Arrebonico (15 Jul 2013)

Claca dijo:


> No tengo en cuenta las noticias
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No termino de entenderlo. Cuándo toma en cuenta noticias y cuándo no??


----------



## Claca (15 Jul 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> No termino de entenderlo. Cuándo toma en cuenta noticias y cuándo no??



Jejeje, claro, perdona. Tengo en cuenta precisamente las noticias por el impacto mediático que pueden tener y la distorsión que generan en la percepción del inversor, no por cómo afectan a la cotización. A las manos fuertes les viene de perlas largar noticias destroyers cuando los precios están tirados para acumular el papel que los pequeños inversores soltamos tan gustosamente, y al revés en el caso de techos, pero muy pocas veces una noticia inesperada altera los planes de esta gente (básicamente porque ya las conocen de antemano).

Si os acordáis, con el IBEX en los 8.600 todo eran noticias de primas relajadas, buenas perspectivas y portadas que alentaban a entrar en bolsa. Ahora, con una caída superior al 10% -que es un suculento descuento-, resulta que la crisis política española puede pasar factura a la renta variable y las mismas instituciones que meses atrás decían que todo eran maravilloso, concluyen que no, que vamos a morir cienes de veces. Precisamente por ello, si la cotización amortigua la probable caída que queda, pienso que este contexto negativo sea puede ser aprovechado por las manos fuertes para hacer saltar stops y así acumular luego, para inexplicablemente subir con el vagón ya desalojado.


----------



## Hearts (15 Jul 2013)

Durante los últimos dos años, la pauta que está desarollando el Ibex es:

Fantasma invertido, y su sábana parece confeccionada adrede por el Sastre de Camps para no dejar ver claro los hombros, pero ahí lo tenemos, desconozco si este sastre es a la vez alguno de los cuidadores de algún valor del Ibex.

*Hombro-Cabeza-Hombro-Invertido en el Ibex-35 con clavicular en 8.600, desarrollado a lo largo de los últimos dos años, por lo tanto cuando supere el 8600 es probable que el Ibex tenga un tramo al alza considerable.*

Dado que el Ibex-35 es un mercado estrecho y de arrastre es necesario que el SP-500 siga alcista, para que el tramo al alza en el ibex se dé, de lo contrario tendríamos probablemente un Ibex-35 lateral.


----------



## Alba_00 (15 Jul 2013)

Desde la, quasi, ignorancia pregunto, porque este dato me ha sorprendido mucho:

¿Cómo se sotiene que el Ibex 35 tenga un PER más alto que el DAX, CAC, y FTSE y, pese a ello, dé la más alta rentabilidad por dividendo?

¿Lo estarán saqueando?


*Ibex 35*

PER 2013 (E)	12,83
PER 2014 (E)	10,87
Rentabilidad div. 2013	5,55 %
Rentabilidad div. 2014	5,84 %
(E) Estimaciones según consenso analistas
Fuentes: Reuters y Factset

*Dax Xetra*

PER 2013 (E)	11,17
PER 2014 (E)	10,04
Rentabilidad div. 2013	3,31 %
Rentabilidad div. 2014	3,59 %
(E) Estimaciones según consenso analistas
Fuentes: Reuters y Factset

*Cac 40*

Rango Ult. 52s	4.072,24 - 3.065,47
PER 2013 (E)	12,12
PER 2014 (E)	10,66
Rentabilidad div. 2013	4,03 %
Rentabilidad div. 2014	4,37 %
(E) Estimaciones según consenso analistas
Fuentes: Reuters y Factset

*Ftse 100*

PER 2013 (E)	12,31
PER 2014 (E)	11,15
Rentabilidad div. 2013	3,77 %
Rentabilidad div. 2014	4,08 %
(E) Estimaciones según consenso analistas
Fuentes: Reuters y Factset

Bolsa: mercados, cotizaciones, foros y noticias, Ibex 35


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2013)

Alba_00 dijo:


> Desde la, quasi, ignorancia pregunto, porque este dato me ha sorprendido mucho:
> 
> ¿Cómo se sotiene que el Ibex 35 tenga un PER más alto que el DAX, CAC, y FTSE y, pese a ello, dé la más alta rentabilidad por dividendo?
> 
> ...



Eso es fácil , en España hay muchas empresas que han realizado fuertes provisiones o que han pagado muchos intereses por la deuda, eso da menores margenes y menores beneficios.Es muy probable que vía beneficios el ibex este en la parte baja del ciclo, mientras que el sp esté en la parte alta gracias al crédito barato. Por ponerte un ejemplo aquí hay empresas que pagan sobre un 10% por las deudas de los últimos 3 años, eso en Alemania,suiza o usa es impensable. Hasta yo si pido un crédito personal podría financiarme mas barato. Lo importante de los dividendos es ver que empresas no necesitan pagarlo ni vía scrip ni vía deuda, es decir que tienen capacidad de caja para dar rentabilidad a los accionistas.


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso era antes ponzi....desde que le dio el chungo le quitaron de salir con esa señora, aunque él yalo anticipaba en alguna canción: "Desde que salgo con la pálida dama ando más muerto que vivo..."
> 
> Alguna vez le he visto en mi época universitaria por un antrillo de Madrid llamado cardamomo, joder qué tiempos...:rolleye:
> 
> ...





Es que se pegaba unas fiestas como si no existiera el mañana, si iba condimentado como el dice, es normal.... en algún momento tenia que parar el ritmo. Sus noches madrileñas han pasado a la historia 




TenienteDan dijo:


> Mantédnos informados Ponzi por favor, cuando salgan las posiciones bajistas o



Cuando lo vea, aviso


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jul 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Pues yo sigo con lo mío. *Por ahora no creo que vayamos a ver un gran recorte en el mercado*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...











FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Inshidiash tras inshidiash y la moderación no hace nada de nada.....pena de hilo............................
.........................................
......................................................

::




paulistano dijo:


> Lea mas tranquilo, dice que baja 3.000 puntos, no A 3.000 puntos.



No, no y no. Ibex spike a sub 4000.... San Spike sub 2. Tengo el pálpito, no se (también una posibilidad por TÉCNICO]. Como cuando el SAN estaba en, no me acuerdo exactamente 8 creo, y deciamos que se iba a 4€. Que si quiebra de spaña (está quebrada desde 2010 de hecho), mad ma, imposible.... REcuerden:


----------



## paulistano (15 Jul 2013)

Buenos dias a todoso

Has empezado fuerte hoy lunes pirata:XX:

Qué vitalidad :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2013)

Pirata tengo un invento con doble función para usted


http://www.pavegen.com


Haces ejercicio y de paso generas energia


[youtube]xS4RIuzODL0[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2013)

Morning, it's time to die gazelles

[YOUTUBE]liu8JAs5iEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

comenzamos la semana del aniquilamiento y vencimiento , ademas de semana del cumpleaños de MV el maestro de sabiduria y sin una gota de alcohol de momento :rolleye:


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> comenzamos la semana del aniquilamiento y vencimiento , ademas de semana del cumpleaños de MV el maestro de sabiduria y sin una gota de alcohol de momento :rolleye:



Buenos días, le deseo un feliz cumpleaños a lo largo de la semana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias a todoso
> 
> Has empezado fuerte hoy lunes pirata:XX:
> 
> Qué vitalidad :Aplauso:



 son pics de la biblioteca pirata ::


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> comenzamos la semana del aniquilamiento y vencimiento , ademas de semana del cumpleaños de MV el maestro de sabiduria y sin una gota de alcohol de momento :rolleye:



A estas horas y sin alcohol? No me lo creo.


----------



## paulistano (15 Jul 2013)

Joder abemgoa b....donpepito la clavaste....


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jul 2013)

suerte a los que hemos aguantado REE
me salgo en 39.7


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> suerte a los que hemos aguantado REE
> me salgo en 39.7




Yo creo que aún le queda recorrido. La entrada en lunes con -7.5% a primera hora era buena...


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jul 2013)

joeeeeeeeeeeerrrr es que con todo tan apocaliptico como estais, acojona .....


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

soltad to el papel , ultimo aviso :no: 

si mis herramientas , las TONTERIAS estan en lo cierto acabaremos por visitar los 5900 :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (15 Jul 2013)

Nos vamos al infie.... No hoy tampoco.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 09:36 ----------

Me juego a que el ibex recupera lo perdido el viernes. El dax esta acercandose a zonas chungas y ha pasado con holgura lo que se proyecto aqui, veremos donde frena.


----------



## Algas (15 Jul 2013)

A las buenas!

a ver qué tal el rebote de REE ::, las aguantaré un rato más hoy por la mañana... (bueno hasta que me den algo de plusvis :ouch


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jul 2013)

Gamesa camino de pulverizar los 5€ antes de agosto a este ritmo...


----------



## paulistano (15 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gamesa camino de pulverizar los 5€ antes de agosto a este ritmo...



5000 a mercado8:

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 09:49 ----------

Me tiene hasta los huevos gamesa....a ver si tiene cojones a seguir subiendo....jajaj

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 09:51 ----------

Ya en verde.....amonoh artistah!!!


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> 5000 a mercado8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 09:49 ----------
> 
> ...





¿Objetivo? ¿Plazo? 

Realmente, cuando algo sube, y sube, y sube, y sube... lo lógico es que siga subiendo. Pero ya da hasta vértigo...


----------



## paulistano (15 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Objetivo? ¿Plazo?
> 
> Realmente, cuando algo sube, y sube, y sube, y sube... lo lógico es que siga subiendo. Pero ya da hasta vértigo...



Mete saca....es mi objetivo en estas epocas de verano

Sacarle 300-400 pavos y au!!

Aunque siempre suelo aguantar un poco sin vender por si le da por subir....

Da rabia eso, que no para de subir....desde 3,52 que solté las ultimas gamesas....:ouch:


----------



## inversobres (15 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Nos vamos al infie.... No hoy tampoco.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 09:36 ----------
> 
> Me juego a que el ibex recupera lo perdido el viernes. El dax esta acercandose a zonas chungas y ha pasado con holgura lo que se proyecto aqui, veremos donde frena.



Caminitoooo. 

Follaburras y su alter-ego sondeando el hilo y haciendo camas.


----------



## locojaen (15 Jul 2013)

Ando indeciso con las SAN que llevo, pregunta:
¿Que haríais con la hisotria de los papelitos como dividendo?
a. vender drchos a mercado.
b. venderselos a botín
c. quedarme con los papelitos

Ciertamente no voy a llegar a los 1500€ exentos de dividendos, podría vender los drchos. y hacer cash, pero siendo una cantidad muy pequeña y pensando que no me importaria dejarlas ahí hasta el otoño, no se si quedarme con los papelitos... las tengo a 4,83€...

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 10:08 ----------

entre a y b, depende de como esten en el mercado, en el caso b, llevan retención, en el a. no... habria que hacer un par de numeros en el momento de decision...


----------



## paulistano (15 Jul 2013)

Yo siempre los vendo a mercado

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 10:22 ----------

Al final estos cabrones me sacan de gamesa a 4,89....

Ojo no es que me hayan sacado....sino que al final me sacaran,,,,lo estoy viendo...1,878 me ha parecido ver....ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo siempre los vendo a mercado
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 10:22 ----------
> 
> Al final estos cabrones me sacan de gamesa a 4,89....




¿¿Me sacan?? Pero si no ha dejado de subir!!

Edito... Aún no los ha tocado 8:


----------



## paulistano (15 Jul 2013)

Ya ya he explicado arriba, seria "al final me sacaran a 4,89..." lo decia porque tengo puesta la orden ahi y como no para de subir...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya ya he explicado arriba, seria "al final me sacaran a 4,89..." lo decia porque tengo puesta la orden ahi y como no para de subir...



Lo dice como si fuera algo malo...


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya ya he explicado arriba, seria "al final me sacaran a 4,89..." lo decia porque tengo puesta la orden ahi y como no para de subir...



Bueno, pues ya las tiene ahí.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

el que las gacelillas ganen dinero es muy malo , pues es una señal del mal que nos indica la pronta llegada del apocalipsis :S

hay pues de los dias cuando el gacelerio se llene de plusvis porque cercano es el fin :Aplauso:


----------



## locojaen (15 Jul 2013)

Credit Suisse comprando banquitosh..


----------



## paulistano (15 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya las tiene ahí.



Ahora estoy fuera de casa y no puedo verlo así que imagino que por lo que dice se habrán vendido...Casi 8 céntimos por acción esta de cojones....no es que lo diga como algo malo.... Pero uno intuye que se marca un stop profit y la acción sigue subiendo.... Y se le queda da cara tolai..... Pero hay que quedarse con unas buenas plusvis hechas en dos horas....


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora estoy fuera de casa y no puedo verlo así que imagino que por lo que dice se habrán vendido...Casi 8 céntimos por acción esta de cojones....no es que lo diga como algo malo.... Pero uno intuye que se marca un stop profit y la acción sigue subiendo.... Y se le queda da cara tolai..... Pero hay que quedarse con unas buenas plusvis hechas en dos horas....




Máximo 4.91.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

preparaos porque la caida sera de envergadura


----------



## paulistano (15 Jul 2013)

Es un jodido cohete.... Ya digo que da pena salirse..... Pero como comentabas.... Da vértigo y más vale pájaro en mano....


----------



## Suprimo (15 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el que las gacelillas ganen dinero es muy malo , pues es una señal del mal que nos indica la pronta llegada del apocalipsis :S
> 
> hay pues de los dias cuando el gacelerio se llene de plusvis porque cercano es el fin :Aplauso:



A ti lo que te pasa es que te gusta la carne cruda8:

Descontrol total en el Banco Malo (Sareb)


> Problemillas que se están encontrando:
> 
> Se han encontrado, que de los 400.000 activos que son garantía de los préstamos entregados al Banco Malo, decenas de miles de ellos no tienen ni la dirección donde están ubicados. Complicado poder valorar un préstamos cuando su colateral no sabes ni donde esta.
> 
> ...



Joder con la marca España y su banca:8:


----------



## juanfer (15 Jul 2013)

Suprimo dijo:


> A ti lo que te pasa es que te gusta la carne cruda8:
> 
> Descontrol total en el Banco Malo (Sareb)
> 
> Joder con la marca España y su banca:8:



El Sareb es una ruina, con lo que hay que estar lejos de sus inversores:

Sareb cuenta con inversores privados y públicos, tanto nacionales como extranjeros. Entre ellos hay 14 bancos nacionales (Santander, Caixabank, Banco Sabadell, Banco Popular, Kutxabank, Ibercaja, Bankinter, Unicaja, Cajamar, Caja Laboral, Banca March, Cecabank, Banco Cooperativo Español y Banco Caminos); 2 bancos extranjeros, (Deutsche Bank y Barclays Bank), 1 eléctrica (Iberdrola) 10 aseguradoras (Mapfre, Mutua Madrileña, Catalana Occidente, Axa, Generali, Zurich, Reale, Pelayo, Asisa y Santa Lucía), además del FROB.


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2013)

Han arruinado el país con una táctica a la japonesa.

Bien lejos de los activos inmobiliarios. ¿qué demanda solvente habrá para millones de zulos en una expaña dominada por salarios de menos de mil pavos y precariedad laboral?.

Ayer me preguntaba uno por privado que si conviene meter los ahorros en pisos ante la previsible caída de los mercados ....


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

no nos gafes el guano ultimo aviso :no: 

asaltaremos la trinchera a sangre y fuego :rolleye:

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 11:41 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tapado el hueco



negro del futuro y sus marranadas , chaval cortate un poco :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jul 2013)

(Este tio curra menos que quien yo me sé....)

Agenda del presidente
_Lunes, 15 de julio de 2013_


*11:30* Presidirá, en el Complejo de La Moncloa, con el primer ministro Donald Tusk, la Cumbre Hispano-Polaca, que concluirá, aproximadamente, a las 14,45 horas, con una conferencia de prensa conjunta.


¿Habra plasma?¿Se le podrán hacer preguntas?


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

vigilamos ? :rolleye: que corran los bytes negro del futuro :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 11:47 ----------

vamos ibex de mi vida :baba: :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jul 2013)

Acciona ha muerto??????


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2013)

!!! Gimme a fucked reversal !!!

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 09:56 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> Acciona ha muerto??????



Si los mercaods rompieran a la baja, verás que los muertos pueden morir cienes de veces ::


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

en 7770 tiene un gapsito 

pero tie que caer mas , las consecuencias de la rotura del lateral :bla:


----------



## juanfer (15 Jul 2013)

Todos los indices europeos en verde y el putibex en rojo, como siempre.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

y el personal cargando cortos en dax y sp500 indices siemprealcistas :rolleye:


----------



## juanfer (15 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y el personal cargando cortos en dax y sp500 indices siemprealcistas :rolleye:



El viernes tenia que haber entrado en corto en el ibex y no en el Dax.


----------



## nombre (15 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay que comprar caro para vender más caro. Comprar barato cuando puede estar más barato tiempo después conlleva un coste de oportunidad enorme.
> 
> Eso de a largo siempre se gana puede ser cierto pero lo deja de ser cuando uno considera la oportunidad. Además, el desánimo suele hacer que se venda en los suelos.





Posteo para apuntarme esta cita :Aplauso:



Apuntense al probable rebote de acerinox 8:


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Posteo para apuntarme esta cita :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> Apuntense al probable rebote de acerinox 8:



La sigo todos los días y en el futuro será una de mis putas favoritas.

La duda está en que el recorte de del PS y DAX va a pillar a Acerinox pegada a el soporte. Hay que ver si aguanta, está muy débil.

Buen ojo ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Jul 2013)

¿Hay valores del Ibex que tienen volumen de cotización de chiste, no?

Veáse BME, etc.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Han arruinado el país con una táctica a la japonesa.
> 
> Bien lejos de los activos inmobiliarios. ¿qué demanda solvente habrá para millones de zulos en una expaña dominada por salarios de menos de mil pavos y precariedad laboral?.
> 
> Ayer me preguntaba uno por privado que si conviene meter los ahorros en pisos ante la previsible caída de los mercados ....



¿Y que respondió?::


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Jul 2013)

Pronostico, cuando sacyr termine esta semana y el tema del reparto de acciones termine comenzara a subir de verdad, pero primero barrida de cortos y papel limpio para los leones.

Mi consejo, entrada entre hoy y mañana, que seguramente haga minimos en 2,20.


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2013)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Y que respondió?::



Que diversifique, que no lo meta todo en acciones, ......, siempre lo podrá alquilar o si le vienen mal dadas lo puede prender fuego :XX::XX::XX:

En serio, nada de invertir en zulos en estos momentos. Recuperar la mordida de hacienda, los gatsos, el ibi, la comunidad, .... y su puta madre es muy difícil.

Además, van a seguir cayendo de precio unos cuantos años más.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 10:37 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> No les gusta más a 4?



Me lees el pensamiento :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Entraré por técnico en cuanto vea un giro.

Lo he dicho muchas veces en el hilo, tendremos en frente el mayor mercado alcista de la historia y mientras tanto los gaceléridos quedándose pillados. Cuando llegue el momento no tendrán boniatos para violar al mercado.

La miel no está hecha para la boca de todos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jul 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-J4Ru1WcV_E[/YOUTUBE]


:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

no han querido cerrar el gapsito 7770-7780 , de no cerrarlo hoy , gap gordo a la baja para mañana y trampa en isla de manual ienso:


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no han querido cerrar el gapsito 7770-7780 , de no cerrarlo hoy , gap gordo a la baja para mañana y trampa en isla de manual ienso:



No de acuerdo, a esta hora no hay wuevos de pronosticar si esto es una trampa para alcitas o a cortistas.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

hoy por la noche cae rajoy


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy por la noche cae rajoy



Dios le oiga.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jul 2013)

IMPOSIBLE, absolutamente imposible


Varios miembros del PP urgen convocar a la Junta Directiva para que Rajoy dimita - EcoDiario.es


y eso como afectaria al IBEX?????


----------



## juanfer (15 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La sigo todos los días y en el futuro será una de mis putas favoritas.
> 
> La duda está en que el recorte de del PS y DAX va a pillar a Acerinox pegada a el soporte. Hay que ver si aguanta, está muy débil.
> 
> Buen ojo ::



¿Arcelormittal como la veis?


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (15 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy por la noche cae rajoy



Dios le oiga. Voy corto en eur/uss


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

que MV solo postea lo que le dicen las voces :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jul 2013)

hay alguien tan pringado como yo que entro el viernes en acciona????


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Arcelormittal como la veis?



Es otra candidata del estilo de Acerinox.

Tiene demasiada deuda y se mueve con mucha violencia.

Tanto monta, monta tanto.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

acaba de perder los 35 :abajo: a cuanto las tienes pezkeñin ienso:


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hay alguien tan pringado como yo que entro el viernes en acciona????



Intentáis estar en mercado el 100% del tiempo y así no hay manera ...:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> acaba de perder los 35 :abajo: a cuanto las tienes pezkeñin ienso:



37.88 ::::8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que MV solo postea lo que le dicen las voces :fiufiu:



¿No se tomó la medicación?


----------



## hydra69 (15 Jul 2013)

Tal y como están las cosas,no veo por donde meter nada al ibex...

Está esto como para lanzarse a la piscina...









Spoiler


----------



## paulistano (15 Jul 2013)

ese gif es buenisimo....el que lo viese en directo se descojonaría...

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 13:53 ----------

abengoa b no se mueven desde las 13:37....

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 13:57 ----------

ya se ha movido....para abajo....deben estar todos locos por salirse...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Jul 2013)

La información privilegiada se delata por el volumen de ayer en Endesa.

Si fueras un ejecutivos de una eléctrica y te convoca el ministro a las 5 de la tarde para una reforma en el sector...

¿Qué harías con tus acciones?…

Una reunión para que “no se enteren por la prensa”.

Por todo ello, o por vergüenza torera, Nadal se comprometió con las grandes compañías a contarles la reforma antes de que la aprobara el Consejo de Ministros: “para que no se enteraran el mismo día por la prensa”, aseguran fuentes empresariales. Esa fue la razón por la cual el Ministerio convocó ayer por la mañana a los responsables de las eléctricas de Unesa (Endesa, Iberdrola, Gas Natural Fenosa, EDPEspaña y Eon España) y a las dos mayores de energías renovables (Acciona y Abengoa) a sendas reuniones que tuvieron lugar por la tarde.

La filtración de la convocatoria creó un profundo malestar entre las asociaciones de empresas fotovoltaicas (APPA y Unef), los cogeneradores (Acogen) y la de consumidores Facua, que no habían sido convocados.

Fragmento de lo que publica Cinco días.

Gráfico Endesa destacando el volumen de ayer:






Hoy el sector se desploma:

Enagas -6.28%. Acciona -6.21%. Red Electrica -5.81%. Gas Natural -4.62%. Endesa -4.01%. Iberdrola -2.57%.

A todo esto se le suma que ayer, después del cierre, Standard and Poor's le bajó el rating a Endesa
Reforma eléctrica... Que no os cuenten un cuento | Investing.com
:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
Tongo? ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Jul 2013)

dentro de poco los equipos de futbol se verán obligados a dejar de comer jamón y a rezar 5 veces al día

Al Jazeera ultima la compra de Mediapro para 'mandar' en el fútbol español - Ecoteuve.es

piratón & cia la casta no lo permitira


----------



## sr.anus (15 Jul 2013)

antes de las 15:00 vamos a ver un movimiento de en verga dura


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Tal y como están las cosas,no veo por donde meter nada al ibex...
> 
> Está esto como para lanzarse a la piscina...
> 
> ...



el nuevo superman


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Jul 2013)

Yo estoy esperando el dato de las ventas minoristas Usanas. :fiufiu:
Si se confirma la recuperación el peponazo en USA puede ser interesante.


----------



## sr.anus (15 Jul 2013)

por curiosidad quien quiera echar un vistazo al grafico de ree fijaros, desde las 13:00 cada 15 min aprox estan ejecutando ordenes de 10k acciones subiendo poco a poco el precio


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Jul 2013)

Guano en USA con lo de las venta minoristas.
Lo que nos espera esta semana:
Bernanke: Acongojado o atrevido | Investing.com

Esta semana vuelve a hablar el presidente de la Reserva Federal. ¿Qué dirá?. Fácil respuesta. Caben tres posibilidades y todas ellas conducen a un mismo camino: Incertidumbre y artificio.

1. Retirada de los estímulos: 85.000 millones de dólares mensuales es la cifra. Ahí queda eso. Sus resultados son los no esperados. Por eso, quizá retire paulativamente esa ingente cantidad de dinero a cargo de la deuda norteamericana.

2. Que siga con las políticas. Los efectos no se han visto pero es fácil tomar la decisión de seguir inyectando hasta que surja efecto. Eso ya lo dijo la pasada semana pero el fin de semana se ha hecho largo. La deuda es grande, y más que lo va a ser si se sigue en esta dinámica. Tanto que habrá que pedir limosna si la economía de EE.UU no se reactiva según lo esperado.

3. Que diga cosas que nadie entiende y se interprete por todos de manera confusa. Que el mercado interprete cosas diferentes por parte de los diferentes agentes e individuos. Eso daría pié a un liberalismo que quizá en estos momentos no es lo más aconsejable.

La cuarta la pongo yo. Quizá la más irreal a estas alturas pero con el mismo grado de probabilidad que las tres anteriores. Su fracaso es tal, y el coste de sus malas decisiones es tal, que Bernanke está pensando a quién deja el marrón. Así lo hizo su antecesor Greenspan antes de que empezará el Carnaval en 2007. Quizá sea la decisión más inteligente. Ni él mismo, por el desgaste del puesto y por credibilidad de las economías podría regenerar lo destruido.

La economía norteamiericana no crece, se endeuda, sus índices reflejan la artificialidad, su hegemonía y soberanía económica mundial empiezan a debatirse.

Hacen falta aires nuevos que den confianza y eso precisamente es lo que requiere la economía en todos sus estados.


----------



## locojaen (15 Jul 2013)

En los datos de "negociados por broker", cual es la agencia bajo la que salen las operaciones de ING ?


----------



## Algas (15 Jul 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> En los datos de "negociados por broker", cual es la agencia bajo la que salen las operaciones de ING ?



ING leí hace poco que operaban a través de RENTA4, si es eso lo que preguntasienso:


----------



## locojaen (15 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> ING leí hace poco que operaban a través de RENTA4, si es eso lo que preguntasienso:



Si, eso era, gracias!


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Posteo para apuntarme esta cita :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> Apuntense al probable rebote de acerinox 8:



Esa pantalla me interesa.....en visual chart se pueden pasar los datos a excel?Podría vincular dos tablas para vincular los cortos a la cotizacion


Para estar en acerinox y no depender de su cotización la mejor opción es Alba, tan solo comparar el grafico de alba con el ibex.....


----------



## sr.anus (15 Jul 2013)

--------------------------------


----------



## Algas (15 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> acaba de perder los 35 :abajo: a cuanto las tienes pezkeñin ienso:



ANA, en este hilo he leído un par de veces que se podía ir a los 30€. Si llega quizá cargue un poco. La reforma eléctrica la ha afectado como a las demás, pero supongo que cae tanto por su fuerte apalancamiento.:ouch:

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 15:38 ----------

REE en cambio se ha recuperado un poco y se estabiliza, ya veremos si recupera o si cae a los infiernos


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> ANA, en este hilo he leído un par de veces que se podía ir a los 30€. Si llega quizá cargue un poco. La reforma eléctrica la ha afectado como a las demás, pero supongo que cae tanto por su fuerte apalancamiento.:ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 15:38 ----------
> 
> REE en cambio se ha recuperado un poco y se estabiliza, ya veremos si recupera o si cae a los infiernos



Cuidado con Acciona, no son castuzos como sus competidores y le han metido un torpedo en la linea de flotación de su modelo de negocio.

No me acercaría ni con un palo.


----------



## Antigona (15 Jul 2013)

AGUANTA el Ibex!!!!!

HONOR!!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]0DIFu0vYqco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

el honor y la gloria esperan al ibex en el 5900 :bla:


----------



## Antigona (15 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado con Acciona, no son castuzos como sus competidores y le han metido un torpedo en la linea de flotación de su modelo de negocio.
> 
> No me acercaría ni con un palo.



¿Tal vez cuando toque soportes?

Veo su castigo injustificado de más, la energía eólica es precisamente una de las que menos subvenciones necesita.


----------



## vermer (15 Jul 2013)

Disfrutad el espectáculo de las solares usanas. Qué bonito, qué bonito.

El IBEX no vale ni para mirarlo. Menuda porquería.


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Tal vez cuando toque soportes?
> 
> Veo su castigo injustificado de más, la energía eólica es precisamente una de las que menos subvenciones necesita.



Cuando hablamos de ciclos primarios bajistas, los soportes apenas significan algo.

Le han dado en su modelo de negocio. Cuidado con Acciona.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

huelo gap a la baja gordo en el ibex para mañana


----------



## alimon (15 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> huelo gap a la baja gordo en el ibex para mañana



Los del olfato fino son los perros, no los gatos.


----------



## erpako (15 Jul 2013)

Pa'l caloooor


muertoviviente dijo:


> huelo gap a la baja gordo en el ibex para mañana


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

se han quedado a punto de cerrar el gapsito 7770-7780 por eso veo alta probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana y asi hacer una trampa en isla de manual ienso:


----------



## sr.anus (15 Jul 2013)

ajustamos el sl en ree a la entrada, y el stop profit en 40,7, jato no me gafes


----------



## nombre (15 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La sigo todos los días y en el futuro será una de mis putas favoritas.
> 
> La duda está en que el recorte de del PS y DAX va a pillar a Acerinox pegada a el soporte. Hay que ver si aguanta, está muy débil.
> 
> Buen ojo ::





Negrofuturo dijo:


> No les gusta más a 4?



Nada es descartable, pero encontrarse con un minimo de 2008 y no tomarse ni un respiro es cosa sería. El caso es que no le habia hecho mucho caso, pero repasando opciones sobre valores ibex, la he visto con una alta negociación al vencimiento de septiembre y diciembre, e inmediatamente me he ido al gráfico a ver que pasaba :fiufiu:




LÁNGARO dijo:


> IMPOSIBLE, absolutamente imposible
> 
> 
> Varios miembros del PP urgen convocar a la Junta Directiva para que Rajoy dimita - EcoDiario.es
> ...




Al ibex quiero imaginarlo inicialmente, pero me recuerda al tema berlusconi. Habran dejado un periodo de aprendizaje a windows para despues ponerlo a gobernar? ::





ponzi dijo:


> Esa pantalla me interesa.....en visual chart se pueden pasar los datos a excel?Podría vincular dos tablas para vincular los cortos a la cotizacion
> 
> 
> Para estar en acerinox y no depender de su cotización la mejor opción es Alba, tan solo comparar el grafico de alba con el ibex.....




No tengo ni idea la verdad, utilizo un 20% de las posibilidades. Pero instalatelo y te dan tres dias full gratis. Merece la pena nada mas que por ver lo acojonante de ver el mercado en profundidad total y en tiempo real.
Cuando POP andaba en 0.xx, era increible ver las HFT acosando el precio en ambos sentidos y como practimaente se podía predecir la evolución del precio. Con decirte que me hinche de hacer pluvis en papertrading y ganar algun concursito con operaciones de segundos...

Papertrading ojo! la vida real es mas tensa ::


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

cubalibre :baba: no tengo ron : 

bueno ahora a dejar al ibex en minimos y gap que te crio pa mañana , annunaki voy a pedir a los espiritus del superbien que lleven a REE parriba , con dos velas negras


----------



## Antigona (15 Jul 2013)

Visual Chart es el mejor, lo dice todo el mundo, pero a mi también me gustaría saber si se pueden pasar los datos a Excel y por ende a Matlab o a cualquier otro sitio para hacer análisis numérico.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

vamos coño , ibex a minimos :abajo: :Baile:


----------



## FranR (15 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos coño , ibex a minimos :abajo: :Baile:



Hoy no, y mañana tampoco, de momento todo controladito.







---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 17:00 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Bueno mirando por encima como queda IF esta semana. Mejor quedarse fuera los alcistas. El jueves-viernes parece que viene negro de nuevo.
> 
> Lunes y martes pueden relajar con subidas, pero no lo suficiente para quien esté fuera.
> 
> ...




Estos son los niveles de referencia.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

flanderERRE modifica tu sistemah IA porque los nivelitos no son esos :ouch:

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 17:06 ----------

estan pasando en la sexta 3 ED WOOD una peli sobre bela lugosi , muy buena :Aplauso:


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hoy no, y mañana tampoco, de momento todo controladito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fran al sp todavía le queda recorrido, si es molestia podrías comentarlo
gracias


----------



## FranR (15 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran al sp todavía le queda recorrido, si es molestia podrías comentarlo
> gracias



Vienen con fuerza y confío en Luis:
1700 fácil con extensión a 1707


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Jul 2013)

bueno gringos en maximos otra ves , tendran huevos de seguir subiendo sin corregir ? :fiufiu: sera por huevos  pero quien sabe :bla:


----------



## LCIRPM (15 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado con Acciona, no son castuzos como sus competidores y le han metido un torpedo en la linea de flotación de su modelo de negocio.
> 
> No me acercaría ni con un palo.




Parece que estan "devolviendo el favor" de su aventura con Endesa.

Lástima porque parecía una empresa limpia y con proyección.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Jul 2013)

Corto 1682(c). Stop de 2 puntos SP de 6. Octubre ha shegado!!!!


----------



## LCIRPM (15 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Vienen con fuerza y confío en *Luis*:
> 1700 fácil con extensión a 1707



Luis ¿Várzenas?


Está el veranito para mantenerse al margen, con los pies (y barbas) en remojo, a la sombra y preparando una barbacoa de chorizos.


----------



## FranR (15 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> flanderERRE modifica tu sistemah IA porque los nivelitos no son esos :ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 17:06 ----------
> 
> estan pasando en la sexta 3 ED WOOD una peli sobre bela lugosi , muy buena :Aplauso:



Permito que me haga una genuflexión por mi acierto, eso si, no se coma lo que encuentre por el camino ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jul 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Luis ¿Várzenas?
> 
> 
> Está el veranito para mantenerse al margen, con los pies (y barbas) en remojo, a la sombra y preparando una barbacoa de chorizos.



Luis, the Gentle Lion.


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2013)

SP en máximos histéricos, +1681 y el culibex peleando por no perder la parte baja de la pauta, 7800.

comprad por expaña, hay que subir el culibex. Ahora es cuando se demuestra el patriotismo ::::::


----------



## erpako (15 Jul 2013)

En mi modestísima opinión, mientras que en USA se sigan presentando resultados y estos sean aceptable, como mucho veo un lateral-alcista.

En agosto y más adelante, septiembre, ya será otra cosa cuando se constate la necesidad de reducir el QE por el mercado inmobiliario USA.

En los Europedos, nerviosismo cuando se constate que los PIIGS no van, ni pueden cumplir el obJ:XX:etivo de déficit.

Todo ello puede ocurrir a traición, con los calores de agosto; mes de mucha volatilidad.


----------



## vermer (15 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> SP en máximos histéricos, +1681 y el culibex peleando por no perder la parte baja de la pauta, 7800.
> 
> comprad por expaña, hay que subir el culibex. Ahora es cuando se demuestra el patriotismo ::::::



¡¡¡hijos de la gran chingada, hagan caso al Bertok!!! Al menos háganlo por Rajoy y sus cuates. Nunca les dejará tirados . ¡Ay, no me sean cobardones! ::


----------



## tarrito (15 Jul 2013)

Un abogado americano acusa a Apple de provocarle adicción a la pornografía - elEconomista.es

si esto no hunde apple, ya no sé lo que puede hacerlo :cook:

:: x 10000000


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2013)

vermer dijo:


> ¡¡¡hijos de la gran chingada, hagan caso al Bertok!!! Al menos háganlo por Rajoy y sus cuates. Nunca les dejará tirados . ¡Ay, no me sean cobardones! ::



Necesitamos un nuevo líder que nos meta en otra burbuja y lleve ese culibex a los 22.000 pronosticados por bertok ::


----------



## tarrito (15 Jul 2013)

usted thankee, thankee ... que como prospere la cosa, denuncio a medio hilo 8:

:XX:


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Parece que estan "devolviendo el favor" de su aventura con Endesa.
> 
> Lástima porque parecía una empresa limpia y con proyección.



Y es una empresa con proyección. El problema de acciona es que actualmente el flujo operativo de caja es prácticamente devorado por el capex, es decir no queda flujo libre de caja, por eso el mercado los penaliza tanto.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


Esto es algo que los chicos de bestinver saben de sobra, siendo una gestora al amparo de acciona no me cabe ninguna duda que ya le habrán dicho a Entrecanales como solventar a largo plazo este problema.


Tienen 1500 mill de efectivo y los interés que pagan cada año en 2012 ascendieron a 500 mill así que aunque el negocio dejase de funcionar podrían pasar 2-3 años sin problemas de liquidez.El hecho de no tener flujos libres de caja ha hecho que si bien no han aumentado sus pasivos cosa que es de agradecer si que han disminuido sus activos corrientes en unos 600 mill desde 2009, el pasivo total desde 2009 ha caído en 300 mill.Sin embargo los interés que pagan son mayores ahora que en 2009, cosas del crédito caro.Yo more quedo con que el beneficio operativo no para de crecer y creo que si se ponen a ello el capex pueden reducirlo, quien sabe igual vendiendo los barcos que tienen que cruzan el mediterráneo.


Acciona una vez que resuelva el problema del capex y el tipo de interés que pagan por la deuda no sea tan salvaje valdrán el doble,unos 70 eu,todo esto con vistas a largo plazo (5-10 años) y si todo sale según lo previsto.


----------



## Arrebonico (15 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Visual Chart es el mejor, lo dice todo el mundo, pero a mi también me gustaría saber si se pueden pasar los datos a Excel y por ende a *Matlab* o a cualquier otro sitio para hacer análisis numérico.



Como save hujte Antigona! Ehjte eh er bueno! (ya ando tiempo viendo como paso a Matlab mis peleas con cierto índice 8: )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> usted thankee, thankee ... que como prospere la cosa, denuncio a medio hilo 8:
> 
> :XX:



_Hola foreros, me llamo Monlovi, si queréis podeís llamarme Mon-love, mirad que tecladín me he pillado_!!!!!







:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Jul 2013)

Que teclado más LOL!!!!
GT voy al gym, hustec me pué indicar pa ir a Suisa?


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jul 2013)

El alcalde de Londres propone desmantelar Heathrow, propiedad de Ferrovial - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El alcalde de Londres propone desmantelar Heathrow, propiedad de Ferrovial - elEconomista.es



Para un anglosajón la dirección de las inversiones es como un condensador de flujo,SOLO EXISTE UNA POSIBLE COMBINACION, inglaterra compre España,nunca al revés.Esto ya viene de la época del almirante Nelson.Son tan cabezones que aunque solo sea por dar por saco prefieren quedarse sin un aeropuerto y masificar el resto, solo y exclusivamente para no sentirse invadidos por un español.....Y quien no me crea que mire que fondos meten cortos en España para posteriormente comprar a precio de saldo nuestros activos....luego tenemos que aguantar por salou, benidorm o malaga a sus hijos a poniendose finos de cerveza,sangría mientras les vemos despelotarse por nuestras costas y encima tenemos reírles las gracias.


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2013)

El sueño húmedo de Inglaterra es poseer nuestras costas de manera integra y sin condiciones, desde tiempos de maricastaña, en cuanto puedan se hacen con las islas a precio de saldo. Aunque la verdad les comprendo un poco, hace unos años me recorrí Irlanda entera, en pleno agosto llegue a una pequeña población llamada hotw, alli unos chavales de unos 10 años estaban bañándose en lo que tristemente llamaban playa aunque un servidor por mas que observo no vio nada de arena y solo 4 piedras puntiaguadas que perfectamente podían servir para afilar cuchillos...pero es que no queda aquí la cosa los chavales se estaban bañando en mitad de una tormenta que os aseguro que rompía hasta los paraguas....

Son una panda de envidiosos, sus playas apestan,su comida es horrible y su clima al igual que ellos deja bastante que desear.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Que teclado más LOL!!!!
> GT voy al gym, hustec me pué indicar pa ir a Suisa?



Pues mire, vaya como para Francia, ok? Luego cuando vea a un chiflao con una impresion con la cara de Marvin de Martian en B/N, es que ha llegado ::

Respecto a cosas de Turismo yo me he movido más por por la parte occidental: ginebra, laussane, nyon,etc. Si le sirve de algo puedo hacer memoria de sitios en los que estuve


----------



## MICROLITO (15 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Estamos en la semana del...



mas bien patiencangrenado:r

y el gato tendría que haberse`puesto a -nivel-








"El dinero va a volver a EEUU y se va a marchar de los emergentes" - Cotizalia.com

veremos el dj en 5000 :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jul 2013)

El sp es puro peponian y verde flor


----------



## atman (15 Jul 2013)

Dos mini-cortos más y van 7... 72-75-76-77-78-80-82
espero no meter la pata... demasiado... :cook:


----------



## egarenc (15 Jul 2013)

josef ajram en 8tv, en resumen:
- agosto caliente con mucha volatilidad
- valores para inversión de ahora a finales de año en banca, él apuesta por Bankinter y Banc Sabadell. 
- ibex en 5000 no lo ve, supondría según él que estamos fuera del euro.


----------



## Algas (15 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para un anglosajón la dirección de las inversiones es como un condensador de flujo,SOLO EXISTE UNA POSIBLE COMBINACION, inglaterra compre España,nunca al revés.Esto ya viene de la época del almirante Nelson.Son tan cabezones que aunque solo sea por dar por saco prefieren quedarse sin un aeropuerto y masificar el resto, solo y exclusivamente para no sentirse invadidos por un español.....Y quien no me crea que mire que fondos meten cortos en España para posteriormente comprar a precio de saldo nuestros activos....luego tenemos que aguantar por salou, benidorm o malaga a sus hijos a poniendose finos de cerveza,sangría y minutos mientras les censo despelotarse por nuestras costas y encima tenemos reírles las gracias.




Sí, yo también le tengo tirria a los ingleses... y desde hace año y pico a los germanos :: :vomito:

Y para pasar el mal trago... 
.
.
.

*Bienvenidos al jran juego del HVEI: 


¡Relacione las imágenes y descubra por qué nos odian nuestros vecinos del norte!*


























::


----------



## peseteuro (15 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> josef ajram en 8tv, en resumen:
> - agosto caliente con mucha volatilidad
> - valores para inversión de ahora a finales de año en banca, él apuesta por Bankinter y Banc Sabadell.
> - ibex en 5000 no lo ve, supondría según él que estamos fuera del euro.





Ese vendelibros patrocinado por un broker tiene la misma credibilidad que la bruja Lola


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Sí, yo también le tengo tirria a los ingleses... y desde hace año y pico a los germanos :: :vomito:
> 
> Y para pasar el mal trago...
> .
> ...




Si es que no hay color  Debemos de ser uno de el pais con mas % de playas de mayor calidad de todos los paises desarrollados

De las menos capitalizadas no tienen mala pinta....

BME (A 16 para mi es compra clara)---1500 MILL

INDRA---1685 MILL

ACERINOX----1770 MILL

ACCIONA---2000 MILL

BANKINTER--2480 MILL (Aqui la joya de la corona es Linea directa)....si baja a 2000 mill es compra clara

ALBA---2100 MILL

MELIA HOTELS---1100 MILL

MIQUEL Y COSTAS---280 MILL

CAF----1100 MILL


----------



## inversobres (15 Jul 2013)

Gua... Ups! Cierre pepon en usa.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 21:07 ----------

Otro rabazo. Vix rojo rojo. Maximos en el sp como dios manda.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 21:08 ----------

Mañana pomo day y a volar.


----------



## Que viene (15 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El sueño húmedo de Inglaterra es poseer nuestras costas de manera integra y sin condiciones, desde tiempos de maricastaña, en cuanto puedan se hacen con las islas a precio de saldo. Aunque la verdad les comprendo un poco, hace unos años me recorrí Irlanda entera, en pleno agosto llegue a una pequeña población llamada hotw, alli unos chavales de unos 10 años estaban bañándose en lo que tristemente llamaban playa aunque un servidor por mas que observo no vio nada de arena y solo 4 piedras puntiaguadas que perfectamente podían servir para afilar cuchillos...pero es que no queda aquí la cosa los chavales se estaban bañando en mitad de una tormenta que os aseguro que rompía hasta los paraguas....
> 
> Son una panda de envidiosos, sus playas apestan,su comida es horrible y su clima al igual que ellos deja bastante que desear.



A estas alturas nadie puede decir que el tiempo de Inglaterra sea bueno, aunque no es tan malo como se pinta (Además Irlanda no es Inglaterra). Vivo aquí y llevo dos semanas veraneando en Bournemouth y hay playas impresionantes que no tienen nada que envidiar a las españolas. 
Los ingleses son como son y hay que entenderles :fiufiu: pero lo que no son es envidiosos, precisamente la envidia es el pecado capital del español.


----------



## inversobres (15 Jul 2013)

Redios el dow ha roto maximos de años.


----------



## FranR (15 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Redios el dow ha roto maximos de años.



Para los "arcistas" USA es un orgasmo sin fin... ::

Disfrute hamijo !!!!


----------



## peseteuro (15 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Para los "arcistas" USA es un orgasmo sin fin... ::
> 
> Disfrute hamijo !!!!



Parece que si que hay algo más infinito que el universo


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2013)

Que viene dijo:


> A estas alturas nadie puede decir que el tiempo de Inglaterra sea bueno, aunque no es tan malo como se pinta (Además Irlanda no es Inglaterra). Vivo aquí y llevo dos semanas veraneando en Bournemouth y hay playas impresionantes que no tienen nada que envidiar a las españolas.
> Los ingleses son como son y hay que entenderles :fiufiu: pero lo que no son es envidiosos, precisamente la envidia es el pecado capital del español.



Yo en Inglaterra no he estado aunque irlanda lo conozco de punta a punta. En irlanda la gente es bastante maja pero vamos sobre los ingleses viendo como son aqui uno ya se puede hacer idea y no precisamente buena por cierto. Y si no me crees lo unico que tienes que hacer es veranear por nuestras costas y ver a los energúmenos que sueltan por ibiza,mallorca,salou,malaga o benidorm..yo no sabria diferenciar a un neandertal de uno de ellos...


Naaa si no son envidiosos...por eso van a desmantelar uno de los aeropuertos mas eficientes de inglaterra simple y llanamente porque es de ferrovial


----------



## Tom Joad (15 Jul 2013)

Más que envidiosos, lo que define a los ingleses (actuales y pasados) es su capacidad de saqueo. Son una nación depredadora. 
Su colonización por el mundo adelante hace que los demás paises (con todas sus salvajadas) casi parezcan hermanitas de la caridad.
Y lo más gracioso es que como son buenos tenderos y se saben vender, han convencido al mundo de lo contrario. 



ponzi dijo:


> Yo en Inglaterra no he estado aunque irlanda lo conozco de punta a punta. En irlanda la gente es bastante maja pero vamos sobre los ingleses viendo como son aqui uno ya se puede hacer idea y no precisamente buena por cierto. Y si no me crees lo unico que tienes que hacer es veranear por nuestras costas y ver a los energúmenos que sueltan por ibiza,mallorca,salou,malaga o benidorm..yo no sabria diferenciar a un neandertal de uno de ellos...
> 
> 
> Naaa si no son envidiosos...por eso van a desmantelar uno de los aeropuertos mas eficientes de inglaterra simple y llanamente porque es de ferrovial


----------



## Que viene (15 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo en Inglaterra no he estado aunque irlanda lo conozco de punta a punta. En irlanda la gente es bastante maja pero vamos sobre los ingleses viendo como son aqui uno ya se puede hacer idea y no precisamente buena por cierto. Y si no me crees lo unico que tienes que hacer es veranear por nuestras costas y ver a los energúmenos que sueltan por ibiza,mallorca,salou,malaga o benidorm..yo no sabria diferenciar a un neandertal de uno de ellos...
> 
> 
> Naaa si no son envidiosos...por eso van a desmantelar uno de los aeropuertos mas eficientes de inglaterra simple y llanamente porque es de ferrovial



Nada es seguro. Ahora mismo están debatiendo entre ampliar Heathrow (jodiendo más a las zonas residenciales de alrededor) o hacer un nuevo aeropuerto en otro lugar. Pero vamos, que no es por envidia, *es que también tienen sus castuzos* y ya me dirás qué prefieren: si se pueden llevar el "3 %" de la construcción de un aeropuerto entero más el "3 %" de un nuevo proyecto de ciudad donde está Heathrow o llevarse sólo un "3 %" de la ampliación del actual.

Los ingleses son como los gremlins, no se les puede dar cerveza después de medianoche :XX:.


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2013)

Hablando de irlanda,

Aunque no es un sector que me guste demasiado

Empresa con mas de 3500 mill de efectivo y sin deuda neta y que año tras año gana cuota de mercado, aunque eso estan carillos

Casi 15000 mill de dolares


Ryanair

Fijaros su capex esta muy contenido


Iberia

Iberia

5900 mill de euros


2900 mill de efectivo

unos 1800 mill de deuda neta


Están aumentando los pasivos y reduciendo los activos corrientes


Capex iberia

Mirar el capex de iberia es un despropósito,gastan 4 veces mas que lo que ingresan por el flujo de caja operativo

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 21:52 ----------




Tom Joad dijo:


> Más que envidiosos, lo que define a los ingleses (actuales y pasados) es su capacidad de saqueo. Son una nación depredadora.
> Su colonización por el mundo adelante hace que los demás paises (con todas sus salvajadas) casi parezcan hermanitas de la caridad.
> Y lo más gracioso es que como son buenos tenderos y se saben vender, han convencido al mundo de lo contrario.



A poco que uno mire la historia solo dos naciones asustan

Inglaterra 
España

 Siempre debatiéndose por el primer puesto



Que viene dijo:


> Nada es seguro. Ahora mismo están debatiendo entre ampliar Heathrow (jodiendo más a las zonas residenciales de alrededor) o hacer un nuevo aeropuerto en otro lugar. Pero vamos, que no es por envidia, *es que también tienen sus castuzos* y ya me dirás qué prefieren: si se pueden llevar el "3 %" de la construcción de un aeropuerto entero más el "3 %" de un nuevo proyecto de ciudad donde está Heathrow o llevarse sólo un "3 %" de la ampliación del actual.
> 
> Los ingleses son como los gremlins, no se les puede dar cerveza después de medianoche :XX:.



y ni que lo diga solo hay que pasarse por el centro de Madrid y observarles, beben de litros en litros

Huertas


el % de guiris en ese local es como poco para ser tenido en cuenta


----------



## juan35 (15 Jul 2013)

Solaresssssssss y yo fuera.......


----------



## Antigona (15 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hoy no, y mañana tampoco, de momento todo controladito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué crack jefe, lo has clavado.

Vamos ese Ibex alcista!!

Y esto con el Rajao. No me quiero ni imaginar lo contentos que se van a poner los mercados si al final ponen a la "liberal" Aguirre de presidenta y se convierte en la Margaret Tatcher española. Nos vamos a los 10000


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jul 2013)

Al ibex lo sigo viendo con mucho peligro de pegar un susto gordo ,...es el gran pato negro que sobrevuela cagando guano.


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2013)

Un sector que a mi me gusta mucho

Mapfre

Mirar el cash flow de Mapfre, no se endeudan y cada vez generan mas flujo de caja operativo a su vez cada vez el capex es menor, es un negocio donde no hace falta invertir demasiado. Ademas cada año invierten pastizales en deuda publica, en 2011 y 2012 mas de 1000 mill cada año...eso serán intereses que añadirán a su balance ...(pasta que gana pasta...ley del interes compuesto)

Capitalización de unos 8000 mill

Porque en España hay que ir mejor con protección...


Seguro de protección frente alquileres

Para mi las mejores aseguradoras son Mapfre (creo que tienen productos diferenciados frente a la competencia, un ejemplo el seguro del alquiler),linea directa (tienen unos precios muy competitivos sobre todo en seguro de coche y moto para jovenes ademas tienen un banco detras que les da apoyo financiero y comercial) y parece que catala occidente también lo hace muy bien.

Es un sector donde es dificil entrar y mas aun competir bien


----------



## patilltoes (15 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Un sector que a mi me gusta mucho
> 
> Mapfre
> 
> ...



En Mapfre la gran oportunidad estuvo el verano pasado. Estaba tirada de precio. Se han ido saneando a base de AK.

Ahora el gran riesgo que queda por delante es una posible/probable quita a la deuda de España.


----------



## Janus (15 Jul 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Posteo para apuntarme esta cita :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> Apuntense al probable rebote de acerinox 8:



La frase tiene su miga, más por difícil en el día a día que por sentido común que tener tiene mucho.

Leo el hilo (disculpe que use su post, no tiene que ver con usted), veo las solares y llego al convencimiento de que algunos están a por uvas.

Acerinox no tiene "fuerza" por decirlo de alguna manera más o menos honrosa.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 22:32 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Intentáis estar en mercado el 100% del tiempo y así no hay manera ...:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Hay un post mío de hace dos semanas diciendo que se va a los 30 si perdía los 40. Sota, caballo y rey.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 22:34 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> La información privilegiada se delata por el volumen de ayer en Endesa.
> 
> Si fueras un ejecutivos de una eléctrica y te convoca el ministro a las 5 de la tarde para una reforma en el sector...
> 
> ...




Acciona tenía montado todo el negocio sobre la supuesta seguridad de las primas. Otros han sido más honestos y han tratado de obtener margen en el mercado. Sin embargo, Entrecanales le cogió gustirrinín a eso de ganar dinero gratis como cuando lo hizo con Endesa. De pelotazo en pelotazo y tira porque le toca. Ahora ha caído en la casilla de esperar turno. Que se joda.

Menuda caradura, querer forrarse a costa de las primas que salen de los bolsillos de los españoles.

Acciones como empresa vale muy poco muy poco muy poco. Tan poco como que no vale nada.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 22:37 ----------




erpako dijo:


> En mi modestísima opinión, mientras que en USA se sigan presentando resultados y estos sean aceptable, como mucho veo un lateral-alcista.
> 
> En agosto y más adelante, septiembre, ya será otra cosa cuando se constate la necesidad de reducir el QE por el mercado inmobiliario USA.
> 
> ...



La subida de los usanos tras amagar con perder los 1600 es una declaración de intenciones. Si alguno se ha bañado en el mar con olas de verdad, sabrá que darle con los brazos a cada ola que viene ..... termina por agotar. No se puede ir contra la tendencia, con sentido o sin ello.


----------



## egarenc (15 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE
Para mi las mejores aseguradoras son Mapfre (creo que tienen productos diferenciados frente a la competencia, un ejemplo el seguro del alquiler),linea directa (tienen unos precios muy competitivos sobre todo en seguro de coche y moto para jovenes ademas tienen un banco detras que les da apoyo financiero y comercial) y parece que catala occidente también lo hace muy bien.

Es un sector donde es dificil entrar y mas aun competir bien[/QUOTE]

ponzi, me miro las cifras de ambas (MAP y GCO) y la verdad es que dentro de mis limitaciones a ambas las veo bastante majas, quizas si esuvieran a precio (sobretodo GCO me parece que está cara) haría un 50-50, aunque corrigeme sino es así, pero veo mejor la tendencia que dibuja GCO.


----------



## Janus (15 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El alcalde de Londres propone desmantelar Heathrow, propiedad de Ferrovial - elEconomista.es



Noticia más vieja que el pedo de un romano.

Boris Johnson se la tiene jurada a Ferrovial y quiere desmantenar Heathrow para construir un nuevo aeropuerto con constructoras locales. En ese deal queda fuera Ferrovial. Ahora muchos entenderán el motivo por el que Ferrovial ha perdido la mayoría en BAA. Lo saben desde hace tiempo.

Tenían la confianza de que en las últimas elecciones el amigo Boris perdiese pero no fue así. Ferrovial lo que propone es hacer una terminal nueva y para ello utilizar su constructora.

Les han metido un gol en Inglaterra.

Por cierto, el tipo que lideró en Ferrovial la compra de BAA se llama Juan Béjar, hoy en FCC.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 22:44 ----------




juan35 dijo:


> Solaresssssssss y yo fuera.......



Primer post en el día hablando de las solares.

¿está los foreros de San Fermín?. Ahora es cuando tienen que ganar dinero. No deben dejar pasar las oportunidades.


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> [QUOTE
> Para mi las mejores aseguradoras son Mapfre (creo que tienen productos diferenciados frente a la competencia, un ejemplo el seguro del alquiler),linea directa (tienen unos precios muy competitivos sobre todo en seguro de coche y moto para jovenes ademas tienen un banco detras que les da apoyo financiero y comercial) y parece que catala occidente también lo hace muy bien.
> 
> Es un sector donde es dificil entrar y mas aun competir bien



ponzi, me miro las cifras de ambas (MAP y GCO) y la verdad es que dentro de mis limitaciones a ambas las veo bastante majas, quizas si esuvieran a precio (sobretodo GCO me parece que está cara) haría un 50-50, aunque corrigeme sino es así, pero veo mejor la tendencia que dibuja GCO.[/QUOTE]

Análisis muy certeroFinancieramente esta mejor catalana occidente porque tiene un roe del 15% ,tienen casi 700 mill de caja neta y llevan menos deuda publica en su balance. En función del EBITDA la que esta mas barata es mapfre como bien has dicho pero también al llevar varios kilotones de inversion en deuda publica también es la que esta asumiendo un mayor riesgo implicito, de momento esta ganando mucha pasta gracias a los bonos españoles


----------



## ponzi (15 Jul 2013)

Acabo de recibir un mail de Portugal telecom, ya tienen preparadas las cuentas semestrales....lo mio es ser friki y lo demás tontería...ya solo queda esperar a que business week actualice su base de datos, veremos que ha hecho nuestro pequeño ceo por tierras cariocas


----------



## egarenc (15 Jul 2013)

*

Análisis muy certeroFinancieramente esta mejor catalana occidente porque tiene un roe del 15% ,tienen casi 700 mill de caja neta y llevan menos deuda publica en su balance. En función del EBITDA la que esta mas barata es mapfre como bien has dicho pero también al llevar varios kilotones de inversion en deuda publica también es la que esta asumiendo un mayor riesgo implicito, de momento esta ganando mucha pasta gracias a los bonos españoles*

si se pone en el rango 10-13, ni me lo pienso, bertok no estará en mis pensamientos en ese momento .
Por cierto, una pregunta de novato, lo de la inversión en bonos por parte de Mapfre, te lo sabes porque lo has leido o existe algún ratio que aporte algo de información. Gracias.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Jul 2013)

Saltó el SL por medio punto ::


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Jul 2013)

Janus, ¿qué opinas de las Prisas? ¿Ha funcionado el 0,18 como soporte?


----------



## Janus (15 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Janus, ¿qué opinas de las Prisas? ¿Ha funcionado el 0,18 como soporte?



Hay que esperar a ver el movimiento.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para un anglosajón la dirección de las inversiones es como un condensador de flujo,SOLO EXISTE UNA POSIBLE COMBINACION, inglaterra compre España,nunca al revés.Esto ya viene de la época del almirante Nelson.Son tan cabezones que aunque solo sea por dar por saco prefieren quedarse sin un aeropuerto y masificar el resto, solo y exclusivamente para no sentirse invadidos por un español.....Y quien no me crea que mire que fondos meten cortos en España para posteriormente comprar a precio de saldo nuestros activos....luego tenemos que aguantar por salou, benidorm o malaga a sus hijos a poniendose finos de cerveza,sangría mientras les vemos despelotarse por nuestras costas y encima tenemos reírles las gracias.



No nos olvidemos de Gibraltar
300 años sin Gibraltar: aniversario de la firma del Tratado de Utrecht entre España y el Reino Unido


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> *
> 
> Análisis muy certeroFinancieramente esta mejor catalana occidente porque tiene un roe del 15% ,tienen casi 700 mill de caja neta y llevan menos deuda publica en su balance. En función del EBITDA la que esta mas barata es mapfre como bien has dicho pero también al llevar varios kilotones de inversion en deuda publica también es la que esta asumiendo un mayor riesgo implicito, de momento esta ganando mucha pasta gracias a los bonos españoles*
> 
> ...



No sé si hablas de Mapfre, pero si es así te las dejo todas para tí.

La deuda expañola se va a reestructurar por las buenas o por las malas.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si es que no hay color  Debemos de ser uno de el pais con mas % de playas de mayor calidad de todos los paises desarrollados
> 
> De las menos capitalizadas no tienen mala pinta....
> 
> ...



¿Acciona ya vale 2000 millones?:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jul 2013)

Wall Street extiende sus máximos históricos: el Dow Jones gana un 0,13%, hasta 15.484,2 - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> *
> 
> Análisis muy certeroFinancieramente esta mejor catalana occidente porque tiene un roe del 15% ,tienen casi 700 mill de caja neta y llevan menos deuda publica en su balance. En función del EBITDA la que esta mas barata es mapfre como bien has dicho pero también al llevar varios kilotones de inversion en deuda publica también es la que esta asumiendo un mayor riesgo implicito, de momento esta ganando mucha pasta gracias a los bonos españoles*
> 
> ...




Lo he leído en el balance, en la memoria viene mas detallado.Mapfre casi todo lo que genera al año lo mete en renta fija

http://www.mapfre.com/corporativo/accionistas/es/cinformativo/principales-datos-consolidados.shtml


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

Mas detallado...esto es para nota


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/IFA/ListadoIFA.aspx?id=0&nif=A08055741


Ve al informe anual del 2012 y en la pagina 128 y 129 veras las inversiones en renta fija, en la 129 hasta lo veras detallado por paises. En España por lo visto tienen unos 9000 mill, pero también tienen de Italia,eeuu,Irlanda...


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No sé si hablas de Mapfre, pero si es así te las dejo todas para tí.
> 
> La deuda expañola se va a reestructurar por las buenas o por las malas.



A 10-13 creo que esta hablando de catalana


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Acciona ya vale 2000 millones?:



Aquí es donde esta la chicha de verdad, me gusta mucho mirar esta ficha que elabora bme, así es muy facil ver cuanto valían las cosas y a cuanto valen hoy en día al margen de scrip divid o de recompras de acciones.
Ahora mismo Acciona esta a precio de saldo,no llega ni a 2000 mill

http://www.bolsamadrid.es/esp/aspx/Empresas/FichaValor.aspx?ISIN=ES0125220311

Pero es mas si te fijas en 2012 recompro acciones, es decir una acción de acciona tiene mas derechos de propiedad hoy que en 2009


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

Una de mis fichas favoritas


http://www.bolsamadrid.es/esp/aspx/Empresas/FichaValor.aspx?ISIN=ES0113900J37&ClvEmis=13900


Santander ha hecho el salvaje con el scrip dividen que hoy el banco vale 3000 mill mas que a cierre de 2011 sin embargo mientras que en ese momento la acción cotizaba a 5,87 hoy cotiza a 4,92....y porque han quitado los datos de 2006 si no a mas de uno se le iba la cabeza


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Jul 2013)

Las aseguradoras si tienen buenos gestores son de las mejores acciones que existen. Sólo hay que ver lo que hizo Buffet con la Berkshire. Claro que hoy huiría de todo negocio que estuviera muy invertido en deuda soberana y pagarés de empresa. Podría ser la próxima burbuja en estallar. :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Las aseguradoras si tienen buenos gestores son de las mejores acciones que existen. Sólo hay que ver lo que hizo Buffet con la Berkshire. Claro que hoy huiría de todo negocio que estuviera muy invertido en deuda soberana y pagarés de empresa. Podría ser la próxima burbuja en estallar. :fiufiu:



Son negocios que como estén bien gestionados son la leche. Piensa que esto es como quien opera con futuros...Quien suele ganar?Mirar las opciones y futuros, casi siempre la parte ganadora es la vendedora no la compradora, pues en los seguros pasa igual. Ganan mucho dinero sin apenas invertir nada y tan solo a la espera de que no suceda ningún imprevisto, mientras tanto disponen de miles de millones para moverlos a su antojo.


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Janus, ¿qué opinas de las Prisas? ¿Ha funcionado el 0,18 como soporte?



Ten cuidado que de liquidez no andan muy sobrados


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

A por el niño espabilao de la clase....


Sacyr


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-28013811


Ya están publicados los cortos...han hecho un poco de trampa porque si bien han bajado el porcentaje tanto relativo como total...el total habrá bajado en 0,44% y no en un 1% como a priori parece viendo las posiciones entre 0,2% y 0,5%.


En este caso los responsables...


"Highbridge Capital Management"


Resumiendo, el valor sigue teniendo cortos pero parece ser que los fondos algo se huelen o algo saben porque han reducido la carga, es decir el viernes mientras el valor caía ellos recompraban posiciones.Esto no significa que el valor este limpio al 100% ni mucho menos.... quien quiera tradear a lo indiana jones como minimo que le ponga buenos "stop loss"


----------



## ghkghk (16 Jul 2013)

¡Me encanta desayunar con un poco de fundamentalismo mamporrero!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Jul 2013)

Suprimo dijo:


> No nos olvidemos de Gibraltar
> 300 años sin Gibraltar: aniversario de la firma del Tratado de Utrecht entre España y el Reino Unido










*P*latafroma 
*A*fectados 
*T*ratado de 
*U*trecht


¿El español nunca se lee lo que firma o que?
:ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## Jose (16 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A por el niño espabilao de la clase....
> 
> 
> Sacyr
> ...



Que un HF se ponga corto, no quiere decir que vayan a acertar... o que sepan más que tú.

Estos artistas de HCM también le abrieron cortos a Gamesa hace dos meses en los 3 euros y luego otra posición sobre los 3,50€ y mira si están palmando pasta.....:XX:
saludos;


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

se acerca el vencimiento , al loro :fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (16 Jul 2013)

hacer platita con ree, antes de la apertura elimine el sp, y puse el sl a 40,7. Ahura a disfrutar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Jul 2013)

Un poquinho do samba-reggae con el cafe da manha 


[YOUTUBE]gU2fOYLfmNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

el rebote en los indices fueltes toca a su fin , los indices debiles ahora soportaran lo insoportable :no:


----------



## locojaen (16 Jul 2013)

En REE llevan dos dias entrando los grandes con fuelza


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

el sp500 no conseguira superar sus maximos y probablemente ahora termine de construir el techo :no:

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 09:17 ----------




locojaen dijo:


> En REE llevan dos dias entrando los grandes con fuelza



como que con fuelza chaval , pasas tu mucho tiempo entre los negrones dominicanos :o


----------



## sr.anus (16 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> 400 ree a 39,36 por españa



AL final fuera en 40,7 buenas plusvis, al final las dos velas del jato funcionaron


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> AL final fuera en 40,7 buenas plusvis, al final las dos velas del jato funcionaron



pero no tenias que ganar , tenias que palmar :ouch:

enhorabuena :Aplauso:


----------



## locojaen (16 Jul 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El hueco bajista para hoy, nada de nada.



y tampoco a caido rajoy , me estoy indignando con este MV :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

Jose dijo:


> Que un HF se ponga corto, no quiere decir que vayan a acertar... o que sepan más que tú.
> 
> Estos artistas de HCM también le abrieron cortos a Gamesa hace dos meses en los 3 euros y luego otra posición sobre los 3,50€ y mira si están palmando pasta.....:XX:
> saludos;



Pero los cortos en Gamesa iban a menos.Me da a mi que unos cuantos del hilo habéis hecho sudar sangre a mas de un leoncio en mitad de la recompra durante estos últimos 3 meses, es el problema de intentar recomprar cortos cuando nadie quiere vender.Mira la serie y veras lo que han recomprado esta gente, el valor tenia mas de un 10% de cortos (en la pagina no viene el historial de las posiciones cortas que han superado el 0,5% por un solo inversor), en marzo de este año dejaron las posiciones bajistas en tan solo un 0,3%, ha sido desde mediados de abril cuando han intentado sin mucho éxito volver a las andadas pero nunca han vuelto al 10%, ahora mismo ya tienen un 2%.


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-01011253


Tu pilla un valor que pase de tener un 10% a un 0,3% ya veras que rebote te vas a comer como los accionistas no quieran vender.


Ahora mismo con un 10% están Abengoa y Acerinox


----------



## Sealand (16 Jul 2013)

Guanos días, para no perder las buenas costumbres os traigo buenas noticias:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...espana-ayudas-fiscales-a-multinacionales.html


----------



## paulistano (16 Jul 2013)

Vaaaaaamos coñoooooooooo :xx:


----------



## sr.anus (16 Jul 2013)

Me encantaria ver los 76xx hoy


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Jul 2013)

Me va a saltar el SL que he puesto en las TRE que compre ayer y me voy a quedar asín :: y asín ::.

Saludos.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

veo que el gapsito 7770-7780 a sido cerrado , veremos si lo llevan mas pabajo o si aprovechan para peponear ienso:

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 10:00 ----------

bueno cerramos cortos 8000-7780 y abrimos largos


----------



## Algas (16 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> AL final fuera en 40,7 buenas plusvis, al final las dos velas del jato funcionaron



Yo he tenido curro, no lo he podido mirar y todavía estoy dentro, y ya va por 40,2 :ouch:. A ver si remonta un poco a lo largo del día::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

vamos subanme ese ibex pa el vencimiento :Baile:

la zona 7762-7780 es fuelte soporte 23,6% fibonazi y gapsito :rolleye:


----------



## LCIRPM (16 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aquí es donde esta la chicha de verdad, me gusta mucho mirar esta ficha que elabora bme, así es muy facil ver cuanto valían las cosas y a cuanto valen hoy en día al margen de scrip divid o de recompras de acciones.
> Ahora mismo Acciona esta a precio de saldo,no llega ni a 2000 mill
> 
> Bolsa de Madrid - Ficha de ACCIONA,S.A.
> ...



Vayustéasaber lo que pueden valer esas propiedades, como las FCC, parece que la hostia del Monty ha sido gorda.

El Gobierno golpea las ventas en energía de Entrecanales y Koplowitz - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Vayustéasaber lo que pueden valer esas propiedades, como las FCC, parece que la hostia del Monty ha sido gorda.
> 
> El Gobierno golpea las ventas en energía de Entrecanales y Koplowitz - elEconomista.es



El problema que tiene acciona es que se ha metido en negocios que gastan mas caja de la que generan, la solución fácil es vender aquellos proyectos con bajos retornos y centrarse en los buenos, pero parece que les va a costar mas de lo que a priori esperaban.Yo creo que si lo conseguirán quizás en vez de vender energía venderán los barcos del mediterráneo y en vez de reestructurarse en 2 años pues tardaran 5.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Necesita destos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pierdas la fe


----------



## tarrito (16 Jul 2013)

Hola hijitos míos, soy el Sr. Don Pato

Don Jato, por qué ya no me visita como antes ... ya no respondes mis wassaps :´( 



Spoiler












::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Jul 2013)

que calor que pega hoy.... 

[YOUTUBE]JXgnw9tvuc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Algas (16 Jul 2013)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Jul 2013)

Bien. Me saltaron los SL de mis TRE. 100 euros a tomar por culo...: 
Ahora ya si que seguro empieza el pepón.,,como siempre.


----------



## Cascooscuro (16 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> [/COLOR]bueno cerramos cortos 8000-7780 y abrimos largos



Marditoh jatoh!!!
Abro largos...inmediatamente abre largos el Jato y empiezo a palmar pasta!


----------



## hydra69 (16 Jul 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Marditoh jatoh!!!
> Abro largos...inmediatamente abre largos el Jato y empiezo a palmar pasta!



Hay que seguir la tendencia..es decir la contratendencia del gato..


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

los largos son con miras a los 8200 para el vencimiento del 19 , stop loss al cierre por debajo de 7762 :Aplauso:


----------



## hydra69 (16 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los largos son con miras a los 8200 para el vencimiento del 19 , stop loss al cierre por debajo de 7762 :Aplauso:



No es un pelin precipitado??...lo de con miras al vencimiento del 19 digo..


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> No es un pelin precipitado??...lo de con miras al vencimiento del 19 digo..



quedan 4 sesiones contando esta y lo mas probable es que el 18 hagamos maximos :rolleye:


----------



## Krim (16 Jul 2013)

Nos vamos al guano....




Pero hoy no. Ya si eso mañana lo miramos de nuevo.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

venga mas leña al mono , cerramos largos 7805 y cargamos cortos :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

lo importante es cerrar por debajo de los 7762 y habra fiestuki , lo pasaremos chanchi piruli , en caso contrario tendremos ojete calor intenso :fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (16 Jul 2013)

Los índices europeos en rojo y el ibex también.

Comprar mas acciones que nos bajan el indice patrio.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Jul 2013)

Formentera más Gamesa...

[YOUTUBE]WlFmmRUdJ0s[/YOUTUBE]

Ya está aquí el veranito señores!!


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

vamos coño tirenme ese ibex , olvidaos del vencimiento :Baile:


----------



## hydra69 (16 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos coño tirenme ese ibex , olvidaos del vencimiento :Baile:



[YOUTUBE]aNVLCMFxxgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2013)

No suelo participar en el hilo porque soy un larguista de la escuela Flanders, no me van las emociones, con cobrar dividendo y saber que las empresas en las que invierto no tienen deudas y sí caja contante y sonante me basta (y evito tener líquido embargable cuando empiecen los bail-in)

Hoy me entrometo, me gustaría saber que os parece esta noticia:

Bruselas abre expediente a España por ayudas fiscales a sus multinacionales | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

en la sexta 3 estan pasando una pelicula documental sobre allende que es buenisima :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> No suelo participar en el hilo porque soy un larguista de la escuela Flanders, no me van las emociones, con cobrar dividendo y saber que las empresas en las que invierto no tienen deudas y sí caja contante y sonante me basta (y evito tener líquido embargable cuando empiecen los bail-in)
> 
> Hoy me entrometo, me gustaría saber que os parece esta noticia:
> 
> Bruselas abre expediente a España por ayudas fiscales a sus multinacionales | Economía | EL PAÍS



¿puedes compartir qué acciones son las que consideras apropiadas para tu tipo de inversión?


----------



## Algas (16 Jul 2013)

REE remontando... :baba:


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Jul 2013)

Han apretado el esfinter en los nivwles dados por Fran y lo tienen controlado


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

vamos ibex que ya lo tienes controladito , con-trola-dita la caidita :abajo: :Baile:

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 12:45 ----------

vended por España coño


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jul 2013)

Saldos de ayer y de hoy del FDAX







---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 13:15 ----------

Chunks del FDAX. Hora GMT.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Jul 2013)

¿Qué tal el cumple, jatito?


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

si anduviera de cumple no estaria por aqui , aun queda :Baile:


----------



## Antigona (16 Jul 2013)

Venga vamos Ibex, hay que aguantar los 7800...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Saldos de ayer y de hoy del FDAX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahora por fin lo tengo claro 



Antigona dijo:


> Venga vamos Ibex, hay que aguantar los 7800...



7762 al cierre , por encima pepon , por abajo el guano absoluto


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jul 2013)

En el diagrama de fase es normal no ver gran cosa, porque es entropico, gato guanero agarrado de mierda.



muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora por fin lo tengo claro


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿puedes compartir qué acciones son las que consideras apropiadas para tu tipo de inversión?



Bertok, cojones, que nos conocemos bien del foro y sabes que tenemos exactamente las mismas ideas sobre el futuro que se nos viene encima.
Con una mano se cuentan las empresas del IBEX que no tienen deuda y su negocio está mayoritariamente fuera de España. A excepción de BME, pero aquí es como ser dueño del casino, tanto da que la gente gane o pierda en bolsa, un % del dinero que mueve se queda en la caja. Fuera de España sobran empresas con músculo para opar medio IBEX al alimón.

Mi opinión sobre la noticia que comento, a la espera de las vuestras: 

En estas ayudas ilegales al IBEX eximiéndolas por ley de pagar impuestos, digo ilegales como Bruselas por no decir que son delictivas, permitían la ficción contable, el reparto de dividendos, los millonarios sueldos de CEOS y consejeros, valor ficticio de las acciones cuando la deuda supera el valor contable de la propia empresa... 

y mientras tanto los que nos prestaron el dinero y permitían al BCE comprar nuestra deuda en mercado secundario, veían que que ese dinero que debería garantizar la devolución de los créditos desaparecía por arte de magia al no existir recaudación tributaria...

La casta ha jugado con fuego poniendo en peligro a depredadores más grandes que ellos, el dinero se va devolver sí o sí y el batacazo del IBEX va a permitir opar las empresas de tres en tres.

Nos avisaron que pidiéramos el rescate del estado y arreglar las cosas con menos gasto de vaselina en un juego de trato o muerte. La casta eligió la muerte y ahora ya no tendremos ni la vaselina.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> En el diagrama de fase es normal no ver gran cosa, porque es entropico, gato guanero agarrado de mierda.



entonces sera por la entropia


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jul 2013)

que ratas que son, agotando las ventas a las 13:26 con paquetes particionados...


----------



## vermer (16 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Bertok, cojones, que nos conocemos bien del foro y sabes que tenemos exactamente las mismas ideas sobre el futuro que se nos viene encima.
> Con una mano se cuentan las empresas del IBEX que no tienen deuda y su negocio está mayoritariamente fuera de España. A excepción de BME, pero aquí es como ser dueño del casino, tanto da que la gente gane o pierda en bolsa, un % del dinero que mueve se queda en la caja. Fuera de España sobran empresas con músculo para opar medio IBEX al alimón.
> ...........................




Te has escaqueado de responder, truhán. Esta malvada gente del hilo tiene el culo ya pelao... ::


----------



## Antigona (16 Jul 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> ¿Será que el Ibex puede oirte? ¿Tendrá orejas?





Pues no me oye porque está perdiendo los 7800.

¿Qué tal el oro? Parece que ha recuperado los 1300, enhorabuena, en serio, es un nivel importante para consolidarse o no buscar soportes en los 1000 o cercanos.


----------



## hydra69 (16 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Pues no me oye porque está perdiendo los 7800.
> 
> ¿Qué tal el oro? Parece que ha recuperado los 1300, enhorabuena, en serio, es un nivel importante para consolidarse o no buscar soportes en los 1000 o cercanos.



Hasta los 50.000$ hay potencial de subida ::


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jul 2013)

Pues no eran fake al final...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pues no eran fake al final...



solo al principio


----------



## Antigona (16 Jul 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Ni la bolsa se jalea, ni el oro se mira por análisis técnico, salvo que seas especulador en oro-papel, y entonces se maneja con técnicas de análisis de futuros (al igual que la Bolsa, y no me refiero al corralillo que es el ibex).
> 
> Cuando se deje de sostener artificialmente la apariencia de recuperación economica, tanto la Bolsa como el oro "irán a su sitio". Y ese proceso puede durar años, así que yo prefiero no gritarle a los soportes del oro, no sea que me vaya a quedar afónico...



Ok, cómo ese proceso puede durar años, si es verdad que lo va a haber, prefiero quedarme mirando el oro de lejos y aprovechar esos años para intentar subirme a la ola de los mercados y aumentar mi papel moneda, por si verdad hubiese que comprar oro, ahora compraría una cantidad irrisoria.

Por cierto, podemos dejar las hostilidades? Cada cual a lo suyo, cada uno tenemos nuestras creencias económicas, más o menos fundamentadas con datos y análisis de la realidad, pero creencias al fin y al cabo, ¿No?


----------



## paulistano (16 Jul 2013)

Vamos coñoooooo.....ibex ioputa.....rompete yaaaaa:Baile:


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jul 2013)

Llegan mas paquetes, esto no para









muertoviviente dijo:


> solo al principio





---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 14:44 ----------

Otro que grita. A este no le dicen nada?



paulistano dijo:


> Vamos coñoooooo.....ibex ioputa.....rompete yaaaaa:Baile:


----------



## paulistano (16 Jul 2013)

Digamelo hustec


----------



## Algas (16 Jul 2013)

REE continua subiendo... :Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (16 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> REE continua subiendo... :Baile:



queria volver a cogerla en 39 largos para soltarla en el mismo punto que antes, pero no tenia oportunidad de estar delantes del pc, y no quiero visitas de pandoro



Y llegara a los 42,5 ) pero es un objetivo para hombres de pelo en pecho


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jul 2013)

Debe ser porque te tienen en ignore. Te lo digo por si no lo sabes.



paulistano dijo:


> Digamelo hustec


----------



## paulistano (16 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Debe ser porque te tienen en ignore. Te lo digo por si no lo sabes.



Pero que respuesta es esa???

Yo esperaba insultos y amenazas.....y otro ban para bubblebag:XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jul 2013)

El que amenaza eres tu, con bans y chorradas. Perder de vista el foro es una maravilla por gentuza como tu.



paulistano dijo:


> Pero que respuesta es esa???
> 
> Yo esperaba insultos y amenazas.....y otro ban para bubblebag:XX:


----------



## Algas (16 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> queria volver a cogerla en 39 largos para soltarla en el mismo punto que antes, pero no tenia oportunidad de estar delantes del pc, y no quiero visitas de pandoro
> 
> 
> 
> Y llegara a los 42,5 ) pero es un objetivo para hombres de pelo en pecho




¿Y "cuándo" más o menos cree que llegará?, con todo el asunto de la reforma energética aprovechamos el bajón del viernes para entrar... tenía intención de soltarlas por encima de 41€, antes de que pandoro llegue al Ibex con fuerza y tal... :no:


----------



## Hans_Asperger (16 Jul 2013)

¿Para cuándo la gran hostia? Yo calculo que para finales de mes, más o menos... llevo meses esperando un hostión tipo Portugal... y que conste que a largo plazo va a ser perjudicial para todos, pero es inevitable... _ye lo que hai_...


----------



## paulistano (16 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> El que amenaza eres tu, con bans y chorradas. Perder de vista el foro es una maravilla por gentuza como tu.



Pues ya sabeo


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Jul 2013)

Ssshhh, al delfín ni tocarlo, cojoneh ya!!


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jul 2013)

Vete a mamarsela al hydra69, que es otro que tal.



paulistano dijo:


> Pues ya sabeo


----------



## hydra69 (16 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Vete a mamarsela al hydra69, que es otro que tal.



Tu eres un multi..y lo sabes...:no:


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jul 2013)

Trolea un poco al paulistano y al hydra69, que son mas maduritos para ti, y deja en paz a los foreros tiernos y entusiastas.



aceitunator rex dijo:


> Yo no estoy hostil, solo estaba dándote una dosis de refuerzo de la vacuna anti-trolleos dorados


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Tu eres un multi..y lo sabes...:no:


----------



## hydra69 (16 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


>



Teoría conspirativa.....

#randomtroll12314514,se registra en burbuja con el nick de 

Burbu-bolsa...vamos nick más currado imposible(se partió la cabeza pensando),es decir se la pela el foro y los foreros....

Se pone una imagen de un mono borracho.....clara antihéroe del pirata...

Y a mi me tiene especial tirria por darle un thanks al delfin .....


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jul 2013)

El de los trastornos bipolares es Mulder, yo soy mas de Tourette.



hydra69 dijo:


> Tu eres un multi..y lo sabes...:no:


----------



## sr.anus (16 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> ¿Y "cuándo" más o menos cree que llegará?, con todo el asunto de la reforma energética aprovechamos el bajón del viernes para entrar... tenía intención de soltarlas por encima de 41€, antes de que pandoro llegue al Ibex con fuerza y tal... :no:



Si le dijera que estoy seguro de lo que pienso estaria con to lo gordo dentro, si no le da por guanear con ganas al ibex, no es tan descabellado antes de agosto. De hecho dias antes de la caida ya andaba por los 42,x


Pida a algun artista del pinta y colorea de aqui que muestre un grafico de ree


----------



## alimon (16 Jul 2013)

No es por nada, pero para ver peleas de patio de colegio me voy pa Forocoches, que también tengo cuenta.

Aqui venimos como adultos a ganar platita. O perderla en la mayoría de los casos.

Si de paso lo hacemos más ameno, pues bienvenido sea, pero los trolles cutres a la cueva.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> El de los trastornos bipolares es Mulder,* yo soy mas de Tourette.*



No hace falta que lo jures...


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jul 2013)

Eso, los troles chillones cutres, a la cueva.



alimon dijo:


> pero los trolles cutres a la cueva.





---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 15:27 ----------

Sorprende la cantidad de Tourettes entre los desarrolladores, algun dia sera enfermedad profesional.



HisHoliness dijo:


> No hace falta que lo jures...


----------



## paulistano (16 Jul 2013)

Argggg..... No han tenido infancia..... Delfín ni que leches..... Una orca, coño...... Como la de la peli "orca, la ballena asesina"..... Un delfín.... Un delfín..... 

El burbubolsa es como el jato, un CM a sueldo de calopez para conseguir tráfico..... En un foro normal estos estarían ya desterrados. 

Y eso que el jato cuando no habla de bajistas de forma repetitiva es majete.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jul 2013)

Te describes a ti mismo, estas haciendo una proyeccion, que se dice en psicologia.



paulistano dijo:


> Argggg..... No han tenido infancia..... Delfín ni que leches..... Una orca, coño...... Como la de la peli "orca, la ballena asesina"..... Un delfín.... Un delfín.....
> 
> El burbubolsa es como el jato, un CM a sueldo de calopez para conseguir tráfico..... En un foro normal estos estarían ya desterrados.
> 
> Y eso que el jato cuando no habla de bajistas de forma repetitiva es majete.





---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 15:31 ----------

Y el hydra69 palmeandote, jojojo... es que son los troles oficiales del foro...


----------



## Krim (16 Jul 2013)

El Jato tiene su función...y la cumple muy bien. Ninguna corte está completa sin su bufón, y de ellos depende mucho más de lo que se suele admitir .

Burbubolsa en cambio...eh....en fin. Nada.


----------



## sr.anus (16 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Argggg..... No han tenido infancia..... Delfín ni que leches..... Una orca, coño...... Como la de la peli "orca, la ballena asesina"..... Un delfín.... Un delfín.....
> 
> El burbubolsa es como el jato, un CM a sueldo de calopez para conseguir tráfico..... En un foro normal estos estarían ya desterrados.
> 
> Y eso que el jato cuando no habla de bajistas de forma repetitiva es majete.



para conseguir trafico prefiero esto:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> para conseguir trafico prefiero esto:



muy chulas las adidas!


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jul 2013)

Bingo. El foro ya no me hace falta para nada. Yo solo vine a obtener informacion sobre sistemas de trading, pero al final nada de nada. Todo lo he conseguido yo solito, gracias a un datafeed Zenfire. A partir de ahi, pude calcular las deltas famosas, etc etc... que tiempos cuando usaba datos de contado y el pollastre se reia de mis resultados...



Krim dijo:


> Burbubolsa en cambio...eh....en fin. Nada.


----------



## tarrito (16 Jul 2013)

eh! Si Pecata le llama delfín ... ES QUE ES UN DELFÍN 

oído Delfín??

A ustek le tenía _enfilao_ por alguna razón, la cosa es que ya no me acuerdo :ouch: 

:XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Bingo. El foro ya no me hace falta para nada.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jul 2013)

Vamos a ver, yo posteo imagenes de sistemas para que la gente se anime a compartir. Y funciona, la verdad.



HisHoliness dijo:


>


----------



## Algas (16 Jul 2013)

Vamos Red Eléctrica vamos!!! :Baile:

Qué buena bola ha contau el gobierno para entrar en el valor ::, ¡¡no veréis la reforma en el BOE jamás!!  (vaya última frase he escrito :ouch


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

a los gringos se les acabo el camino :abajo: 

la destruccion del siemprealcismo al alcance de la mano , vamos mantened esos cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo posteo imagenes de sistemas para que la gente se anime a compartir. Y funciona, la verdad.



Me vas a tener que decir que desayunas, chococrispies ya se que no, porque desde luego hoy me he divertido contigo


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=441892


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Vamos Red Eléctrica vamos!!! :Baile:
> 
> Qué buena bola ha contau el gobierno para entrar en el valor ::, ¡¡no veréis la reforma en el BOE jamás!!  (vaya última frase he escrito :ouch



Esta reforma iba a por acciona y abengoa, realmente a enagas y ree no les ha pasado nada a nivel financiero.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jul 2013)

Vete a trolear al otro hilo y no mezcles temas. Se te ve el plumero.



ponzi dijo:


> Me vas a tener que decir que desayunas, chococrispies ya se que no, porque desde luego hoy me he divertido contigo
> 
> 
> ¿Se pude vivir hoy en día con un sueldo de 700€? - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Jul 2013)

El consenso del mercado ve un potencial de subida del 22% en Telefnica







AlphaValue....estos que se meten?


----------



## Antigona (16 Jul 2013)

7800, aguantamos, día duro, mañana será mejor...


----------



## alimon (16 Jul 2013)

Ya lo sabríais pero:

Loureda, expresidente de Sacyr, vende acciones del grupo por 8,5 millones y reduce su participación al 9,44% - elEconomista.es


Vendidas entre 2,42 y 2,39.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Jul 2013)

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/d5271dec-e652-432c-9b74-cb3a6989ff04/07.16.2013-16.58.04.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/d5271dec-e652-432c-9b74-cb3a6989ff04/07.16.2013-16.58.04.png" width="1011" height="218" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Krim (16 Jul 2013)

A ver si se va a joder la escalada a los 1700 del SP...


----------



## LCIRPM (16 Jul 2013)

Brotes verdes europedos

Los televisores germanos Loewe, en suspensión de pagos | Ver el vídeo - Finanzas España

La marca de televisores de alta gama Loewe presenta suspensión de pagos. El fabricante alemán, propiedad en una tercera parte del japonés Sharp, pidió ser sometido a un proceso de protección judicial durante tres meses frente a sus acreedores. Este sistema propio al derecho germano no conlleva la nominación de un administrador judicial independiente y la compañía puede seguir funcionando normalmente. Sin embargo, la empresa bávara de mil trabajadores acumula pérdidas desde hace años debido a la competencia de sus rivales surcoreanos. Su acción en bolsa se ha desplomado en más de la mitad en los últimos doce meses.


----------



## Shanti (16 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> yo soy mas de Tourette.



A mi me caía mejor el vaquilla.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , lo estan sosteniendo por encima del 7762 pero lo mismo lo saltamos con gap inocho:

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 17:42 ----------

dejamos el tema del guano a los gringos , pueden estar haciendo un doble techito :fiufiu: 

me late que mañana puede ser el dia del gap gordo a la baja :bla:


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

Liquidez al limite

La banca lusa, inglesa y alemana frenan el plan de refinanciación del grupo Prisa - elEconomista.es

O empiezan a salirle billetes de la chistera a cebrian o dudo mucho que los 100 que tiene en caja den para pagar la luz,nominas y la refinanciacion de la deuda que esta a excasos meses de vencer.O venden digital+,santillana, la ser o no llegan a los proximos san fermines


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Jul 2013)

los gringos suelen guanear cuando nadie se lo espera , son unos pendejos :fiufiu:

un doble techo en el sp500 seria muy pero que muy hermoso :Aplauso:


----------



## hydra69 (16 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Liquidez al limite
> 
> La banca lusa, inglesa y alemana frenan el plan de refinanciación del grupo Prisa - elEconomista.es
> 
> O empiezan a salirle billetes de la chistera a cebrian o dudo mucho que los 100 que tiene en caja den para pagar la luz,nominas y la refinanciacion de la deuda que esta a excasos meses de vencer.O venden digital+,santillana, la ser o no llegan a los proximos san fermines



Es posible que caiga prisa como tal,pero siga funcionando despedazada...y el marron se lo coman los acreedores y los accionistas?.


----------



## vermer (16 Jul 2013)

SOLARES. (es pa que Janus no proteste)

Pasen, pasen y vean. Ayer peponazo al alza, hoy rompeojetes a la baja. Hermoso espectáculo también (con permiso de SOL y LDK, aunque desde máximos diarios también se han pegado un buen ostiazo). Seguimos en la montaña rusa.

Janus, reconoce que hay que tenerlos muy bien puestos para montarse ahí. Y evidentemente que te sobre la pasta y además sepas lo que haces. Bueno, yo estoy de aprendiz (en modo visual).

Edito: Y otra vez para arriba...


----------



## atman (16 Jul 2013)

Esteeee...


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Es posible que caiga prisa como tal,pero siga funcionando despedazada...y el marron se lo coman los acreedores y los accionistas?.



No es que sea posible es que es lo mas probable


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Bertok, cojones, que nos conocemos bien del foro y sabes que tenemos exactamente las mismas ideas sobre el futuro que se nos viene encima.
> Con una mano se cuentan las empresas del IBEX que no tienen deuda y su negocio está mayoritariamente fuera de España. A excepción de BME, pero aquí es como ser dueño del casino, tanto da que la gente gane o pierda en bolsa, un % del dinero que mueve se queda en la caja. Fuera de España sobran empresas con músculo para opar medio IBEX al alimón.
> 
> Mi opinión sobre la noticia que comento, a la espera de las vuestras:
> ...



Estamos de acuerdo y viene muy gordo aunque las gacelas sólo vean luces de colores.

Pirata, no has compartido con nosotros esas acciones para un plan a largo plazo :no:


----------



## atman (16 Jul 2013)

rebotará.... romperá mínimos del día... venga nenes... empujen un poco que JP Morgna y Goldman han dado unos resultados bastante buenos y hay que ver si recuperamos algo...

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 19:23 ----------

A ver un video de Iron Maiden pa'compañá... a ver si se anima, leches...

72-75--76-76-77-78-80-80-82-82


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jul 2013)

El beneficio de Gamesa subirá de media un 55% en el próximo trienio - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jul 2013)

Mira que el Ibex se lo llevan a los 6800-6900

Yo no estaría expuesto en este índice ni de coña.


----------



## egarenc (16 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo y viene muy gordo aunque las gacelas sólo vean luces de colores.
> 
> Pirata, no has compartido con nosotros esas acciones para un plan a largo plazo :no:



bah, te puedes imaginar, seran lás típicas:FCC, Bankia, Popular, Prisa, etc...

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 19:51 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Mira que el Ibex se lo llevan a los 6800-6900
> 
> Yo no estaría expuesto en este índice ni de coña.



bien pero...esta semana, este mes, este año, este decenio? molaría saberlo


----------



## atman (16 Jul 2013)

No cargo más, no cargo más, no cargo más...

Ya que nadie me pone a Iron Maiden, tendré que ponerle yo la banda sonora... pero ya saben que mis gustos son, digamos, menos primarios...

Suban el volumen, que al principio empieza muy suave y van a pensar que suena nada...

[YOUTUBE]SZazYFchLRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> bah, te puedes imaginar, seran lás típicas:FCC, Bankia, Popular, Prisa, etc...
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 19:51 ----------
> 
> ...



dentro de este mes...se la está jugando.


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo y viene muy gordo aunque las gacelas sólo vean luces de colores.
> 
> Pirata, no has compartido con nosotros esas acciones para un plan a largo plazo :no:



Pequeño padawan los minimos de 2012 tu crees que en 2013 veras, mas la probabilidad baja yo te digo que es....Por debajo de 6000 menor al 10%...

2014 ya será otra historia


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jul 2013)

Que cosa más fea de SAN


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> bah, te puedes imaginar, seran lás típicas:FCC, Bankia, Popular, Prisa, etc...
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 19:51 ----------
> 
> ...



Hoy no...quizás mañana

Link que me ha pasado mi compañero pipoapipo


http://www.elconfidencial.com/merca...en-el-punto-de-mira-a-tecnicas-reunidas-11089


----------



## boquiman (16 Jul 2013)

"Aviso de tornado"... LINK:

Nada es lo que parece, los bonos y el dinero inteligente siguen con aviso de tornado

Cojonudo el jueves como siempre... Chapó...:XX:





Subid el Volumen... No os arrepentiréis...:Aplauso:
[YOUTUBE]fp32AthDchs[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 20:21 ----------

Encuesta de sentimiento mostrando extremos tanto en alcistas como bajistas... :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (16 Jul 2013)

vermer dijo:


> SOLARES. (es pa que Janus no proteste)
> 
> Pasen, pasen y vean. Ayer peponazo al alza, hoy rompeojetes a la baja. Hermoso espectáculo también (con permiso de SOL y LDK, aunque desde máximos diarios también se han pegado un buen ostiazo). Seguimos en la montaña rusa.
> 
> ...



Lo que hay que tener bien puestos son los stops. Todos los mercados son iguales de fáciles y difíciles. La diferencia es que los hay que no hacen prisioneros y no perdonan ningún error gacelo.

Ya hemos cantado AMD, Gamesa, FCC, solares y todas han funcionado. Viene el carbón, que lo sepa usted ::

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 20:27 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> El beneficio de Gamesa subirá de media un 55% en el próximo trienio - elEconomista.es



Suele pasar que meses después los gacelos se dan cuenta de por qué ha subido un valor. Se compra con el rumor y se vende con la noticia.


----------



## Antigona (16 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pequeño padawan los minimos de 2012 tu crees que en 2013 veras, mas la probabilidad baja yo te digo que es....Por debajo de 6000 menor al 10%...
> 
> 2014 ya será otra historia



Pues Ponzi yo creo precisamente que si en este año no vemos los mínimos, en el año que viene mucho menos. Yo estoy convencido de que el año que viene será mejor que este.

Es precisamente justo este verano cuando podemos tratar de buscar mínimos si el Marrano la lía parda.

Si no la tendencia para 2014 es alcista, buscando poco a poco los 10000. Eso sí, con mucha volatilidad, muchísimos sustos y días como hoy...


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que hay que tener bien puestos son los stops. Todos los mercados son iguales de fáciles y difíciles. La diferencia es que los hay que no hacen prisioneros y no perdonan ningún error gacelo.
> 
> Ya hemos cantado AMD, Gamesa, FCC, solares y todas han funcionado. Viene el carbón, que lo sepa usted ::
> 
> ...



otra cosa 

Villa Mir cuando compro Obrascón por una 1 peseta como buen castuzo recibió "ayuda"?


----------



## ponzi (16 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Pues Ponzi yo creo precisamente que si en este año no vemos los mínimos, en el año que viene mucho menos. Yo estoy convencido de que el año que viene será mejor que este.
> 
> Es precisamente justo este verano cuando podemos tratar de buscar mínimos si el Marrano la lía parda.
> 
> Si no la tendencia para 2014 es alcista, buscando poco a poco los 10000. Eso sí, con mucha volatilidad, muchísimos sustos y días como hoy...



Ya pero los fondos no es el camino que siguen.Si de verdad creyense que veríamos los 5500 a corto plazo entrarían con todo lo gordo,seria un movimiento demasiado jugoso para dejarlo escapar y justamente esta haciendo lo contrario.Este escenario puede cambiar de aquí a dos semanas, recordar que es cada dos viernes cuando toca renovación


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jul 2013)

Telefónica se pasó su momento...too late

Al guano de cabeza

Madre mía, el ibex que guanazo va a pegar


----------



## vermer (16 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que hay que tener bien puestos son los stops. Todos los mercados son iguales de fáciles y difíciles. La diferencia es que los hay que no hacen prisioneros y no perdonan ningún error gacelo.
> 
> Ya hemos cantado AMD, Gamesa, FCC, solares y todas han funcionado. Viene el carbón, que lo sepa usted ::
> 
> ...





Dame tiempo, que estoy cumpliendo el primer año y no hay día que no me sorprenda. Recuerdo el año pasado cuando leía a Bertok aquello de salir de la trinchera y tal y me preguntaba "¿pero de qué coño hablan aquí?". Tentaré las carboneras cuando sea el momento (esa es otra...). Aunque sea por tocar lo güevillos a algún ecolojeta.

No sabe usted lo mucho de agradecer que son sus comentarios. Luego lo que haga cada uno, allá él.


----------



## inversobres (16 Jul 2013)

Volumen pirrico en usa. Cuando pegen la soltada habra que tener cuidado.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jul 2013)

Más pronto que tarde en usa, caminito a los 1700

Hoy sólo es un meneo del ciruelo


----------



## Sin_Perdón (16 Jul 2013)

Janus, creo que miraste mal a Tesla hace poco, no?....


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> bah, te puedes imaginar, seran lás típicas:FCC, Bankia, Popular, Prisa, etc...
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 19:51 ----------
> 
> ...



Por la preocupación de las ayudas preseuntamente fraudulentas y los comentarios del dividendo, apuesto por los blue chips.

El burbujo ya nos dirá ...:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Antigona (16 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya pero los fondos no es el camino que siguen.Si de verdad creyense que veríamos los 5500 a corto plazo entrarían con todo lo gordo,seria un movimiento demasiado jugoso para dejarlo escapar y justamente esta haciendo lo contrario.Este escenario puede cambiar de aquí a dos semanas, recordar que es cada dos viernes cuando toca renovación



Entiendo todavía poco de esto, a qué fondos te refieres?

Y sí, es que pensar a corto plazo en los 5500 parece una locura mientras haya estabilidad política.

Incluso aunque se vaya Rajoy si ponen de presi a alguien del PP no veo motivos para que eso perturbe la tendencia principal del Ibex. Ya ves, si ponen a Aguirre los mercados se pondrán loquitos de contentos...


----------



## inversobres (16 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Más pronto que tarde en usa, caminito a los 1700
> 
> Hoy sólo es un meneo del ciruelo



Y despues 1800 y despues 1900... Y moveremos el sp con 5 euros.

No creo que despues de vencimientos se prolongue esto demasiado, solo estan operando gacelos confiados.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> No cargo más, no cargo más, no cargo más...
> 
> Ya que nadie me pone a Iron Maiden, tendré que ponerle yo la banda sonora... pero ya saben que mis gustos son, digamos, menos primarios...
> 
> ...



Esto es caviar para el oido. Probablemente de las mejores bandas de rock actual, con el mejor cantante y el mejor guitarrista. 

[YOUTUBE]dkgZNcWPMDE[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 18:58 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Pequeño padawan los minimos de 2012 tu crees que en 2013 veras, mas la probabilidad baja yo te digo que es....Por debajo de 6000 menor al 10%...
> 
> 2014 ya será otra historia



No lo espero para 2013.

Tengo paciencia y la suficiente experiencia como para no comprar en un mercado primario bajista.

Preservar el capital es la máxima del inversor no gacelo.

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 18:59 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> Pues Ponzi yo creo precisamente que si en este año no vemos los mínimos, en el año que viene mucho menos. Yo estoy convencido de que el año que viene será mejor que este.
> 
> Es precisamente justo este verano cuando podemos tratar de buscar mínimos si el Marrano la lía parda.
> 
> Si no la tendencia para 2014 es alcista, buscando poco a poco los 10000. Eso sí, con mucha volatilidad, muchísimos sustos y días como hoy...



Váis a perder hasta la camisa. Ahí queda el guante :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 19:02 ----------




vermer dijo:


> Dame tiempo, que estoy cumpliendo el primer año y no hay día que no me sorprenda. Recuerdo el año pasado cuando leía a Bertok aquello de salir de la trinchera y tal y me preguntaba "¿pero de qué coño hablan aquí?". Tentaré las carboneras cuando sea el momento (esa es otra...). Aunque sea por tocar lo güevillos a algún ecolojeta.
> 
> No sabe usted lo mucho de agradecer que son sus comentarios. Luego lo que haga cada uno, allá él.



Los gacelos que queden pillados ya pueden ir buscando su catacumba particular. Si se rompe a la baja y continua la tendencia primaria bajista ...... va a ser la rehostia.

Sé prudente, verás muchos cadáveres flowerpowers desfilando por la puerta de tu keli.

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 19:06 ----------

¿qué hace el smart money en comparación al SP?




Al que le pille, se lo tiene bien merecido

Amén


----------



## Antigona (16 Jul 2013)

Tranquilo Bertok!

Tengo a mi tio que es un trader amateur pero bastante responsable y sabe lo que se dice, y ya me tiene machado con los stops.

Ahora mismo estoy largo en dos del Ibex, pero los stops bien puestos en los soportes, y si me saltan perderé pasta considerable.

Pero ya lo tengo claro, stops hay que poner sí o sí. No te preocupes que no me quedo entrampado, solo perderé liquidez. Eso sí, como sigo siendo alcista, pues sigo largo, pero en cuanto pueda me salgo y espero una probable visita a los infiernos para cargar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Jul 2013)

No confundáis deseos con realidad.

Hechos:


España está kaput
La deuda es impagable
Brasil se está desinflando
USA va a parar la impresora

Consecuencias:

Habrá quitas en la deuda.
Bancos, aseguradoras y TEF van a comer mierda a paladas, por las quitas y por la jostia brasileña
Empresas endeudadas no podrán refinanciar (esto ha pasado ya y está pasando)
Cuando estornude el SP al putibex le da un infarto

Pero bueno, cada uno que se gaste los € como quiera, lo mismo soy demasiado pesimista y ya tal....inocho:


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Tranquilo Bertok!
> 
> Tengo a mi tio que es un trader amateur pero bastante responsable y sabe lo que se dice, y ya me tiene machado con los stops.
> 
> ...



Cuando se marquen mínimos habrá que tener los webox muy pelados porque estaremos pensando en la situación de la calle que será de pre-guerra 8:

Suerte



---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 19:15 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No confundáis deseos con realidad.
> 
> Hechos:
> 
> ...



Te veo más realista de lo normal :8::8::8: Nos vemos en el otro lado 8:


----------



## Antigona (16 Jul 2013)

Dios Santo en serio creo que ya os pasáis con los escenarios apocalípticos. ::::


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jul 2013)

Apocalípticos quizás no

Pero ahora mismo disponer de pelas en determinadas acciones del mercado español es casi como tirarlo al suelo. Ojó, no pienso que todas, pero se está poniendo muy chungo.

Vuelvo a pensar que la mayor publicidad para mierdos chicharreros ilíquidos se hace en estos foros ,boca a boca,... (no necesitan ni publicidad, que suerte para estos valores ) con operativas de "tladel de exito" ,...hasta que te meten el hachazo y no recupera la cotización sino en años...si no te comes antes una salida de mercado

Mejor mirar otros mercados,


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Dios Santo en serio creo que ya os pasáis con los escenarios apocalípticos. ::::



Sólo tendrás una oportunidad. Aprovéchala o serás pasto de la miseria

[YOUTUBE]OLsVhNLhATA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo y viene muy gordo aunque las gacelas sólo vean luces de colores.
> 
> Pirata, no has compartido con nosotros esas acciones para un plan a largo plazo :no:



Se dice el pecado pero no el pecador :no::no:


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Se dice el pecado pero no el pecador :no::no:



Suerte, nos vemos en los 22.000 del culibex ::


----------



## hydra69 (16 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo tendrás una oportunidad. Aprovéchala o serás pasto de la miseria
> 
> [YOUTUBE]OLsVhNLhATA[/YOUTUBE]



El primer "prepper" el calvete da en el clavo.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> El primer "prepper" el calvete da en el clavo.



El bertok maneja material de primera calidad 

El que no se salve es porque no ha querido


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Jul 2013)

Bertok, ¿pues no te jode que han detenido a un tio en cordoba porque tenía un canal de youtube en el que enseñaba a fabricar armas caseras (arcos, ballestas,lanzallamas :: ) ?


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, ¿pues no te jode que han detenido a un tio en cordoba porque tenía un canal de youtube en el que enseñaba a fabricar armas caseras (arcos, ballestas,lanzallamas :: ) ?


----------



## sr.anus (16 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, ¿pues no te jode que han detenido a un tio en cordoba porque tenía un canal de youtube en el que enseñaba a fabricar armas caseras (arcos, ballestas,lanzallamas :: ) ?



yo mismo con una fresadora, y unos trozos de hierraco y aluminio me fabrique una ballesta siguiendo planos de un amigo ruso.
Ademas tiro habitualmente al arco (de forma tradicional), y tengo por casa un par de escopetas de tiro al plato
Ni preper ni leches cuando los papeles no valgan nada, asaltaremos coches en la m30


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Suerte, nos vemos en los 22.000 del culibex ::



No los verán tus ojos :XX::XX::XX::XX:

A ver, ya he dado una pista: tener BME es como ser dueño del casino, un casino que es además un monopolio. Cuanto más pánico mejor, la pasta se mueve y hay más negocio. Cuanta más euforia mejor, la pasta también se mueve. Lo que la mata es el período tranquilo, pero eso se ha acabado. Es opable y además comprando a valores actuales sacas un 10% de dividendo. Su quiebra es imposible y su caja neta casi la mitad de su valor. 

Otra pista, una empresa sin casi autocartera, que tiene cash flow para comprar todo el corte inglés de un plumazo con su deuda incluída sin despeinarse y lo está sopesando. Con la seguridad, soy rotundo en esto sin más explicaciones, que si peligra su cotización compraría autocartera hasta el máximo permitido por ley para evitar cualquier caída y daño a sus accionistas. Además de que su mayor accionista no está precisamente muy necesitado ya que está cobrando su pensioncilla de jubilación y con los dividendos se lleva un sobresueldo...

Y por otro lado, mi apuesta favorita porque es mi profesión, los derivados sanguíneos, el plasma, la manipulación genética de células sanguíneas defensivas y clonación de anticuerposque serán las que se usen para curar enfermedades y en breve dejarán obsoletos todo lo que es el medicamento tradicional. Una revolución a la medicina, de producción muyyyy barata, que equivaldrá lo que Internet a las comunicaciones.


----------



## davidautentico (16 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, ¿pues no te jode que han detenido a un tio en cordoba porque tenía un canal de youtube en el que enseñaba a fabricar armas caseras (arcos, ballestas,lanzallamas :: ) ?



Ha sido en un pueblo de Jaén :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> No los verán tus ojos :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> A ver, ya he dado una pista: tener BME es como ser dueño del casino, un casino que es además un monopolio. Cuanto más pánico mejor, la pasta se mueve y hay más negocio. Cuanta más euforia mejor, la pasta también se mueve. Lo que la mata es el período tranquilo, pero eso se ha acabado. Es opable y además comprando a valores actuales sacas un 10% de dividendo. Su quiebra es imposible y su caja neta casi la mitad de su valor.
> 
> ...



El próximo ciclo primario alcista será la polla ..... téngalo por seguro. Otra cosa es lo que valgan los papelacos en esos niveles.

Grifols está cara, muy cara hamijo.

Suerte y deje alguna moneda suelta para comprar en el suelo del mercado ::

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 19:56 ----------




davidautentico dijo:


> Ha sido en un pueblo de Jaén :fiufiu:



¿hay links para lo de los lanzallamas?


----------



## davidautentico (16 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El próximo ciclo primario alcista será la polla ..... téngalo por seguro. Otra cosa es lo que valgan los papelacos en esos niveles.
> 
> Grifols está cara, muy cara hamijo.
> 
> ...



Interstitial - Noticia

Ahí sale probándolo ::


----------



## sr.anus (16 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El próximo ciclo primario alcista será la polla ..... téngalo por seguro. Otra cosa es lo que valgan los papelacos en esos niveles.
> 
> Grifols está cara, muy cara hamijo.
> 
> ...





Como Construir Un Lanzallamas Casero



con cuidado hamijo


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

davidautentico dijo:


> Interstitial - Noticia
> 
> Ahí sale probándolo ::



Hostias el material que tiene el pollo en youtube :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (16 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El próximo ciclo primario alcista será la polla ..... téngalo por seguro. Otra cosa es lo que valgan los papelacos en esos niveles.
> 
> Grifols está cara, muy cara hamijo.
> 
> Suerte y deje alguna moneda suelta para comprar en el suelo del mercado ::





Hace más de 4 años que me llevo preparando para lo que viene. La bolsa es sólo un juego que no me quita el sueño, entra otras cosas porque el dinero no es el móvil de mi vida. 
Vengo de andar dos horas por un monte vecinal, que me pertenece como comunero con sus aerogeneradores incluídos, en el que los conejos y los jabalíes no escapan de lo gordos que están y después he ido a nadar por el río que lo cruza y que cuando se abre la veda saco truchas para aburrir a toda la familia. 
Por mí, que salga el sol por Antequera.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Jul 2013)

Grande lory!!!!!!!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]hLkj8acRIsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (16 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> otra cosa
> 
> Villa Mir cuando compro Obrascón por una 1 peseta como buen castuzo recibió "ayuda"?



Castuzo es porque ha pegado al palo de los franquistas en su día, de los socialistas en su día y de los pperos también en su día.

Es listo un buen rato. Ha hecho una fortuna sin tanto flower power como florentino. De los constructores es de largo el mejor. Su estrategia en Abertis ha sido realmente de lujo. Es cómo meter parte de su fortuna en un plazo fijo asegurado y en muchos casos en moneda de verdad.

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 22:22 ----------




vermer dijo:


> Dame tiempo, que estoy cumpliendo el primer año y no hay día que no me sorprenda. Recuerdo el año pasado cuando leía a Bertok aquello de salir de la trinchera y tal y me preguntaba "¿pero de qué coño hablan aquí?". Tentaré las carboneras cuando sea el momento (esa es otra...). Aunque sea por tocar lo güevillos a algún ecolojeta.
> 
> No sabe usted lo mucho de agradecer que son sus comentarios. Luego lo que haga cada uno, allá él.



No seas humilde y trae pasta puesto que sin ella no dejamos a nadie sentarse en la mesa de poker.

Lo de la trinchera es una experiencia que poco puede haberte ayudado a mejorar y/o aprender. De hecho, debe seguir con overbooking. En 3,2,1 contestación borde el susodicho ....::

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 22:25 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Janus, creo que miraste mal a Tesla hace poco, no?....



You know this one. Put your hands like this, from to side to side.

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 22:29 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No confundáis deseos con realidad.
> 
> Hechos:
> 
> ...




Déjate de ostias y carga carbón como un cabrón. Los juguetes de Prisa, Bankia en el 29, AMD, solares etc... y están chupados y requetechupados. Vamos a empujar el carbón entre todos y entonces nos va a importar muy poco lo del IBEX.

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 22:31 ----------




bertok dijo:


> El bertok maneja material de primera calidad
> 
> El que no se salve es porque no ha querido



El español es tan lerdo que se da cuenta cuando se la sacan del culo pero no cuando se la meten.

No tengas miedo, no va a llegar la sangre al río porque el español con una litrona de Mahou y un banco libre en el parque .... pasa la tarde.

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 22:33 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Hace más de 4 años que me llevo preparando para lo que viene. La bolsa *es sólo un juego* que no me quita el sueño, entra otras cosas porque *el dinero no es el móvil de mi vida*.
> Vengo de andar dos horas por un monte vecinal, que me pertenece como comunero con sus aerogeneradores incluídos, en el que los conejos y los jabalíes no escapan de lo gordos que están y después he ido a nadar por el río que lo cruza y que cuando se abre la veda saco truchas para aburrir a toda la familia.
> Por mí, que salga el sol por Antequera.



Respect!!!!!!:o


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Hace más de 4 años que me llevo preparando para lo que viene. La bolsa es sólo un juego que no me quita el sueño, entra otras cosas porque el dinero no es el móvil de mi vida.
> Vengo de andar dos horas por un monte vecinal, que me pertenece como comunero con sus aerogeneradores incluídos, en el que los conejos y los jabalíes no escapan de lo gordos que están y después he ido a nadar por el río que lo cruza y que cuando se abre la veda saco truchas para aburrir a toda la familia.
> Por mí, que salga el sol por Antequera.



Amén bro, también llevo cerca de 6 años preparándome para lo peor.

Espero con tranquilidad, paz de espíritu y los deberes hecho todo aquello que venga 8:


----------



## Tom Joad (16 Jul 2013)

Villar Mir es el ejemplo de libro de "empresario castuzo". Ha estado desde que fue ministro de Hacienda en el 75-76. Y hecho marqués por Juanca por su "contribución" al país...

Link La mina gallega de Villar Mir.

_Perfil
Villar Mir es un ingeniero de Caminos que, tras varios cargos públicos, dio su gran salto político cuando, un mes después de la muerte de Franco, Arias Navarro lo llamó para ser ministro de Economía. En aquel Gobierno coincidió con Fraga, ministro de Gobernación e Interior, con quien desde entonces le une una estrecha relación. Con la llegada de la democracia, el ex ministro de Economía se lanzó de lleno al mundo de los negocios. Montó la Inmobiliaria Espacio y, con ella, compró Obrascón (1987), Carburos Metálicos (1992), Fertiberia (1995), Huarte (1996) y una larguísima lista de compañías al borde del cierre. Su grupo factura hoy más de 1.500 millones de euros y gana, después de impuestos, unos 120 millones.
La historia de la mina de Serrabal, por la que Villar Mir pide ahora 895 millones de euros, arranca en 1992.
La mina
Mario Conde había vendido Carburos Metálicos a Air Products, y Villar Mir logró recomprarla con un crédito del propio Banesto. La operación dio a Villar Mir un 33% de la gestión de la mina. Siete años después, en otra polémica operación (que incluye pleitos judiciales), el ex ministro logró que la Xunta le otorgase el 100% de la explotación. Fuentes de Erimsa calculan que Villar Mir pagó entre 6 y 60 millones por la mejor mina de cuarzo de Europa. Ahora amenaza con cambiar el curso del AVE gallego._


----------



## egarenc (16 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Amén bro, también llevo cerca de 6 años preparándome para lo peor.
> 
> Espero con tranquilidad, paz de espíritu y los deberes hecho todo aquello que venga 8:



atención que viene el mad max, puede ser peor que esto?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Jul 2013)

Janus, todo se andará a la vuelta de vacaciones, todo se andará.

Ahora solo pienso: barco, mar, sol, beber, dormir. :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 22:22 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...





Popeye, me la bufas y lo sabes.




Respeta a los mayores, imberbe.

Te lo he dicho muchas veces y en varios foros: los gacelos te van a hostiar cuando se queden pillados en esas mierdas de crecepelos que tanto pronosticas.

No me contestes porque hoy te meto ::

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 20:41 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, todo se andará a la vuelta de vacaciones, todo se andará.
> 
> Ahora solo pienso: barco, mar, sol, beber, dormir. :rolleye:



Usted no folla o qué :ouch::ouch::ouch:

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 20:43 ----------

[YOUTUBE]fTVCtiwPpQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (16 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Popeye, me la bufas y lo sabes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vale que no comulgues con el cómo invertir pero que niegues la realidad y que aquí muchos han ganado dinero en vez estar atrincherados ====== es de gilis.

Te pierde, y mucho, el pensar que eres más que los demás y que estás por encima del bien y del mal.


----------



## egarenc (16 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Amén bro, también llevo cerca de 6 años preparándome para lo peor.
> 
> Espero con tranquilidad, paz de espíritu y los deberes hecho todo aquello que venga 8:



en 6 años, con los latunes que ud. debe tener lmacenados, si no se confirma el tema no se yo si le va a salir el fósforo por las orejas...eso si, sus dientes y sus huesos van a estar de p. madre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A veces eres mas burro :ouch:

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

BTW, ¿hustec espera a vacaciones para follar? :cook:


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vale que no comulgues con el cómo invertir pero que niegues la realidad y que aquí muchos han ganado dinero en vez estar atrincherados ====== es de gilis.
> 
> Te pierde, y mucho, el pensar que eres más que los demás y que estás por encima del bien y del mal.



Oye caimán, no pongas en mí cosas que no son.

Mi máxima es la protección del capital, sobre todo en periodos laterales. Y no soy ni mejor ni peor, pero estoy muy satisfecho de mi track record y no lo voy aireando por ahí.

No hables de lo que no sabes, la trinchera fue un mecanismo de salvamento en la profunda bajista del año pasado. He salido las veces que he necesitado y he querido. No voy a salir por ser más machote que otro, esa etapa de formación en el mercado ya la superé hace años ::

Ale, hazte una pajilla y al catre ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Jul 2013)

vamos para bingo........
Anulan la intervencin de las comunicaciones de Blesa en la pieza del banco de Florida | Economa | elmundo.es


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A veces eres mas burro :ouch:
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> BTW, ¿hustec espera a vacaciones para follar? :cook:



Estoy de vacaciones todo el año ::


----------



## Claca (16 Jul 2013)

600 BANKS:







Un gráfico que ilustra perfectamente la sorpresilla que nos pueden reservar los bancos si los soportes lo permiten. Again, todavía hace falta dejar que sigan cayendo, es absolutamente prematuro adelantar el resultado, pero no está de más recordar que a nuestros pies tenemos un soportazo justo por debajo de lo que sería la línea de activación del doble suelo, con los indicadores mensuales apoyando el escenario.


----------



## tarrito (16 Jul 2013)

y el qotd es para ....... redoble de tambores 

"¿hustec espera a vacaciones para follar?" 

+

el vídeo de ajoaceite también muy muy bueno


----------



## Janus (16 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Oye caimán, no pongas en mí cosas que no son.
> 
> Mi máxima es la protección del capital, sobre todo en periodos laterales. Y no soy ni mejor ni peor, pero estoy muy satisfecho de mi track record y no lo voy aireando por ahí.
> 
> ...



Cuando posteo ya me he hecho el pajote así no me lleva la bilirubina.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando posteo ya me he hecho el pajote así no me lleva la bilirubina.


----------



## hydra69 (16 Jul 2013)

Van a pasar el hilo a veteranos...verás...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Jul 2013)

Claca, ¿No están esos indicadores poco tiesos? ¿No ves, por ejemplo al SAN, en estado chúngale total?No tengo las gráfs delante, pero si pierde los 4,6 a mi me sale que se va a los 4,2x.... 

bueno me ne vado a dormire


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Jul 2013)

Cochinos, ¿no os habéis dado cuenta de que está Claca por el hilo? Pobrecito mi niño que lo vais a pervertir.

Nene no leas.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (16 Jul 2013)

Los enfrentamientos Bertok vs Janus ya son todo un clásico en hilo 

Venga, cuanto os paga Calopez para mantener altas las visitas ? :::XX:


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

ssssavales, comportaos que llega la jefa del jilo.

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 21:25 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Los enfrentamientos Bertok vs Janus ya son todo un clásico en hilo
> 
> Venga, cuanto os paga Calopez para mantener altas las visitas ? :::XX:



Te equivocas, nunca admitiría cobrar por vapulear a un dummie :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (16 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Los enfrentamientos Bertok vs Janus ya son todo un clásico en hilo
> 
> Venga, cuanto os paga Calopez para mantener altas las visitas ? :::XX:



Poco has visto. Soy civilizado y respetuoso respecto a lo que puedo ser. Facilitadores los justos.


----------



## Claca (16 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Claca, ¿No están esos indicadores poco tiesos? ¿No ves, por ejemplo al SAN, en estado chúngale total?No tengo las gráfs delante, pero si pierde los 4,6 a mi me sale que se va a los 4,2x....
> 
> bueno me ne vado a dormire



Exacto, si pierde los soportes, se pega una buena torta, pero... ¿y si no?

Con GAS pasaba algo parecido:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...say-to-pandoro-not-today-321.html#post9303787

Se debatía entre recortar o un buen pepino arriba. Era imposible adelantar el resultado, pero sí adivinar que dejaba la puerta abierta a recorrer un buen tramo en un sentido u otro. No es el gatuno "subirá o bajará", es "si pasa X baja, si pasa Y, sube", y mira, a veces una sencilla referencia te da la clave del asunto.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

Os dejo otra buena antes de ir al catre

[YOUTUBE]ZvldX9abgrA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (16 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cochinos, ¿no os habéis dado cuenta de que está Claca por el hilo? Pobrecito mi niño que lo vais a pervertir.
> 
> Nene no leas.



Demasiado tarde... creo que esto ya sólo lo pueden curar unas buenas tetas :S


----------



## egarenc (16 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Los enfrentamientos Bertok vs Janus ya son todo un clásico en hilo
> 
> Venga, cuanto os paga Calopez para mantener altas las visitas ? :::XX:



a mi me recuerda a veces a estos dos, apuestas, quien sería bertok? ienso:


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Demasiado tarde... creo que esto ya sólo lo puede curar unas buenas tetas :S





---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 21:31 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> a mi me recuerda a veces a estos dos, apuestas, quien sería bertok? ienso:



el de la izquierda, janusote es más brutote


----------



## egarenc (16 Jul 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Demasiado tarde... creo que esto ya sólo lo pueden curar unas buenas tetas :S



para su edad esta son las permitidas






edit: que coño, tapate los hojos...


----------



## Janus (17 Jul 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bP3ZpsAFBgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Castuzo es porque ha pegado al palo de los franquistas en su día, de los socialistas en su día y de los pperos también en su día.
> 
> Es listo un buen rato. Ha hecho una fortuna sin tanto flower power como florentino. De los constructores es de largo el mejor. Su estrategia en Abertis ha sido realmente de lujo. Es cómo meter parte de su fortuna en un plazo fijo asegurado y en muchos casos en moneda de verdad.
> 
> ...



un lujo leerte como siempre


----------



## atman (17 Jul 2013)

Ahora nos vienen con que los SMS son fotochó...







será que esperaban que Barcenas les dejara el iphone que tiene en la carcel, y tirarle unas fotos para publicarlas y tal...

Pero yo no venía eso sino a esto otro, que creo que es muy importante y no creo haberlo citado aquí...


SEC Approves JOBS Act Requirement to Lift General Solicitation Ban; Release No. 2013-124; July 10, 2013

SEC Approves Lifting of General Solicitation Ban | Cordium
*
S.E.C. Lifts Advertising Ban on Private Investments - NYTimes.com*


----------



## alimon (17 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ahora nos vienen con que los SMS son fotochó...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, es por nada, pero aqui la parienta y un servidor tenemos sendos iphone, un 4 y un 5, y es especialmente claro que al menos el tema del nombre es MUY sospechoso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jul 2013)

A esto es lo que me refería cuando hablaba del

*[SANTANDER]
*






Claca tiene razón en que los 4,6x€ son importantes, pero es que si llega ahí ya habría activado claramente un segundo impulso bajista que lo debería llevar a los 4,2x :cook:

Buenos dias y tal :rolleye:


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Jul 2013)

Muy buenos días.
Sr. Janus, ¿Ha hincado ya el diente a alguna carbonera? ¿Por cual se decanta?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

un dia menos para el vencimiento , cuidadin :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hoy toca quietud total.
> 
> Es una sesión para realizar el viaje interior, reencontrarse con la fuente, dejar fluir la energía del cosmos.



pero que mariconadas me estas contando :


----------



## locojaen (17 Jul 2013)




----------



## nombre (17 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Muy buenos días.
> Sr. Janus, ¿Ha hincado ya el diente a alguna carbonera? ¿Por cual se decanta?





De esas ni idea, pero sin irnos tan lejos fcc viene peponica, como entre volumen puede ser el dia D :baba:


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

Nuevos pedidos industriales españoles (Anual) -1,2%


----------



## Algas (17 Jul 2013)

Buenos días profetas del guano ,

REE superando los 42€... dejando correr las ganancias


----------



## TenienteDan (17 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Nuevos pedidos industriales españoles (Anual) -1,2%



Vrote Berde. Estamos en la champions lig de la economía mundial.


----------



## sr.anus (17 Jul 2013)

Aguantalas hasta los 42,5, era el objetivo de hombres de pelo en pecho

Imagen de comparacion ibex-enagas-ree


----------



## ghkghk (17 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Buenos días profetas del guano ,
> 
> REE superando los 42€... dejando correr las ganancias





sr.anus dijo:


> Aguantalas hasta los 42,5, era el objetivo de hombres de pelo en pecho




Ya comenté el día de la reforma a las 9.05h o similar, que era entrada clarísima. A REE no le afectaba tanto. Pena de no tener liquidez. 

42.5 me gusta mucho como objetivo, aunque creo que a 43.2 o por ahí llegará. Aunque sí me iría planteando la salida en breve. Un 10% en menos de una semana, y a otra cosa.

PS. Caf entrando en Mordor. Tercer ataque...


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

Corregido: Nuevos pedidos industriales españoles (Anual) -1,3%



TenienteDan dijo:


> Vrote Berde. Estamos en la champions lig de la economía mundial.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Jul 2013)

REE está en el techo de las semanas anteriores a la reforma. A sólo un 2-3% de los máximos de enero. Y no creo que llegue con fuerza suficiente para romperlos. 

Vendré a por mi owned.


----------



## Antigona (17 Jul 2013)

Qué buena los que entrásteis en REE.

A mi se me escapó una orden de entrada en Iberdrola el jueves, no me acordé de lo del consejo de ministros, y estoy sufriendo bastante.

El Ibex en verde, tal y como dije ayer, los 7800 están funcionando de soporte, a ver si tocamos un día de estos los 8100 que de señales de fortaleza.

Vaya, edito, parece que se ha congelado el Ibex


----------



## locojaen (17 Jul 2013)

Será momento de sopesar que hacer con REE... yo las tenia a 41,72€ (pre-dividendo), ahora podria salir bien parado... no lo veo claro, los grandes llevan tres dias comprando


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

Ostias como panes le cae al ibex cuando hay bajaditas...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

rezad lo que sepais , las puertas del infierno se abren :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

De 7845 a 7788 en un rato corto...

jur jur jur

Los huesos de las gacelas acompañan bien en el cocido...


----------



## sr.anus (17 Jul 2013)

todo el mundo sabe que el objetivo a corto son los 76xx largos


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

6900, 6800 para el ibex, si se lo montan bien. Si ahora es un quiero y no puedo, no me quiero imaginar cuando lleguen las rebajas...


----------



## hydra69 (17 Jul 2013)

10:13 Rumor de una posible rebaja de rating en España 




Corren rumores por el mercado que señalan de una rebaja de rating en España por parte de Standard & Poor's .


España tiene actualmente un rating de Baa3 en Moody's, BBB- en S&P y BBB en Fitch.


----------



## Algas (17 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> REE está en el techo de las semanas anteriores a la reforma. A sólo un 2-3% de los máximos de enero. Y no creo que llegue con fuerza suficiente para romperlos.
> 
> Vendré a por mi owned.




Ya que sólo cargué 100 acciones :´(, voy a esperar a esos 43 cual gacela::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

despues de rebajar a franchutes y spaggetonis , ahora le toca a gashegolandia , se veia venir :rolleye:

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 10:37 ----------

al bono basura de cabeza , mas bien de culo :ouch:


----------



## hydra69 (17 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> despues de rebajar a franchutes y spaggetonis , ahora le toca a gashegolandia , se veia venir :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 10:37 ----------
> 
> al bono basura de cabeza , mas bien de culo :ouch:



Yo tengo fe en mariano y en los 22.000 del ibex.

Aguanta Luis.


----------



## ponzi (17 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> REE está en el techo de las semanas anteriores a la reforma. A sólo un 2-3% de los máximos de enero. Y no creo que llegue con fuerza suficiente para romperlos.
> 
> Vendré a por mi owned.



A mi me cuesta verles por encima de 51, y es tan solo un 2x% mas, es el mejor escenario posible.Yo si fuese uno de los afortunados pondría un stop profit


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Yo tengo fe en mariano y en los 22.000 del ibex.
> 
> Aguanta Luis.



la bolsa es comprar en 16.000 y aguantar :fiufiu:


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

Bono basura significa rescate en los titulares. No se si sois conscientes de eso. No es un mero cambio cosmetico.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

vamos coño  :abajo:


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2013)

jojo, amonoh alcistah!!!!:XX:

Buenos días, así da gusto coño...:Aplauso:


----------



## juanfer (17 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> 10:13 Rumor de una posible rebaja de rating en España
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero la bajada a bono basura sera el finde, y queda un vencimiento el viernes, malditos gringos siemprealcistas nos bajan a bono basura la semana del vencimiento. El lunes que podiamos recuperar algo seguiremos cayendo.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

7750

Toma verde flor (que se ha convertido en un cardo...)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 7750
> 
> Toma verde flor (que se ha convertido en un cardo...)



La que esta liando Zapatero..... :XX: :XX: :XX: 

oh wait :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

es que despues de rebajar a francia e italia , le tocaba fijo a españa , una rebaja que se estaba haciendo esperar mucho time ienso:


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2013)

largo gamesa 4,62


----------



## juanfer (17 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Bono basura significa rescate en los titulares. No se si sois conscientes de eso. No es un mero cambio cosmetico.



Estamos siendo rescatados a través del BCE, lo que pasa es que algunos no se han dado cuenta. Lo que pasa es que se puede formalizar el rescate.

Pandoro is coming.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

El zP se ha abierto una cuenta en el foro y estará trolleando vilmente...


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

Tiene sentido, siguen rascando la cartera. El problema es que no hay mas que rascar.



muertoviviente dijo:


> es que despues de rebajar a francia e italia , le tocaba fijo a españa , una rebaja que se estaba haciendo esperar mucho time ienso:





---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 10:52 ----------

Mira, todos los paises estan rescatados de una forma u otra. Lo que cambia es a otro nivel. Ahora se toma a guasa, pero no es para nada de risa. Una situacion como la de Chipre no es para nada idilica. Ya pueden dar por descontada la quita en depositos.



juanfer dijo:


> Estamos siendo rescatados a través del BCE, lo que pasa es que algunos no se han dado cuenta. Lo que pasa es que se puede formalizar el rescate.
> 
> Pandoro is coming.


----------



## hydra69 (17 Jul 2013)

7752................::


----------



## Algas (17 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> 10:13 Rumor de una posible rebaja de rating en España
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No os dejéis intimidar... ¡¡¡vamos alcistas!!


:8::ouch:


----------



## TenienteDan (17 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Bono basura significa rescate en los titulares. No se si sois conscientes de eso. No es un mero cambio cosmetico.



Casi ninguna institución podría comprar bonos españoles. Entiendo que se suelen regir por los ratings. :vomito:


----------



## ghkghk (17 Jul 2013)

Vaaaaaaaaamooooooooooooooos alcistaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juanfer (17 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Casi ninguna institución podría comprar bonos españoles. Entiendo que se suelen regir por los ratings. :vomito:



Ya solo compran bonos españoles los bancos patrios con el dinero del BCE, y alguna empresa del ibex que se dedican a los seguros.

La quita es mas que inminente y todo el mundo lo sabe.


----------



## Que viene (17 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Casi ninguna institución podría comprar bonos españoles. Entiendo que se suelen regir por los ratings. :vomito:



El BCE y la 'hucha' de pensiones española son los que están comprando últimamente y esos no se rigen por ratings.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

Eso es, bono basura no es un mero titulo de risas. Hunde al pais totalmente. Es decir, no hemos visto nada todavia. Nos empapa en gasolina. Y la cerilla del nacionalismo acariciando la yesca. Yo creo que es necesario un cambio constitucional, que no va a ser agradable forzado por el rescate. Pero vamos, se hace conscientemente, o el cambio se produce sin control alguno.



TenienteDan dijo:


> Casi ninguna institución podría comprar bonos españoles. Entiendo que se suelen regir por los ratings. :vomito:





---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 11:03 ----------

Eso es como tirar de ahorros. No te hace mas rico, y tarde o temprano se termina.



Que viene dijo:


> El BCE y la 'hucha' de pensiones española son los que están comprando últimamente y esos no se rigen por ratings.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

pero que hijo de satanas , un respect con el oso :


----------



## hydra69 (17 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero que hijo de satanas , un respect con el oso :



Suerte que tu eres un jato....::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jul 2013)

Bono basura no implica nada que ya no se sepa desde allá por el 2010, cuando NADIE quiso comprar deuda española. La deuda española es impagable y habrá quitas si o si. No veo otra opción.


----------



## hydra69 (17 Jul 2013)

Es sencillo solo hay que ver a los griegos..nos llevan un par de años de ventaja...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

habeis obligado al oso a ser malo , ujtedeh veran gaceleridos :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Casi ninguna institución podría comprar bonos españoles. Entiendo que se suelen regir por los ratings. :vomito:



Eso se cambia si hiciese falta, de hecho algo así ya se hizo creo recordar, cambiaron que en lugar de comprar solo deduda califcada como A, que bueno la B no es tan mala .... :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

Eres un ignorante, los chinos han comprado deuda del Reino a punta pala desde 2010. Pero tu sigue en tu cortijo troleando, muy bien.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bono basura no implica nada que ya no se sepa desde allá por el 2010, cuando NADIE quiso comprar deuda española. La deuda española es impagable y habrá quitas si o si. No veo otra opción.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

el bono basura ya es otra cosa , es casi como perder la triple A :abajo:


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

La puta mierda de las quitas es que tambien las disfrutaran los creditos corporativos, cuyos tenedores seguramente vendran por aqui a trolear masivamente.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bono basura no implica nada que ya no se sepa desde allá por el 2010, cuando NADIE quiso comprar deuda española. La deuda española es impagable y habrá quitas si o si. No veo otra opción.


----------



## Krim (17 Jul 2013)

Yo no sé por qué tantas pajas con el rating, bono basura, triple A, etc. La cosa es mucho más simple:

¿Le prestaríais 10€ al estado español para que os lo devuelva en 2018?

A) No
B) Pues claro que no.
C) Ni de coña.
D) :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2013)

Fuera de guanesa, para comisiones y dos copas


----------



## hydra69 (17 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Fuera de guanesa, para comisiones y dos copas



Vives al limite y lo sabes....::


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

De cabeza a los 7700

Jur Jur

Toma hostia a los gacelo-flanders de mesa camilla...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Eres un ignorante, los chinos han comprado deuda del Reino a punta pala desde 2010. Pero tu sigue en tu cortijo troleando, muy bien.



Claro que si precioso!!!









:XX::XX::XX::XX:
edito por educiación: 

Ya me he cansado de ti, anda y vete a tomar por xxxx, ·$%·$%&·$%"·!

De vuelta al ignore


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jul 2013)

-100 puntos en minutos


----------



## Snowball (17 Jul 2013)

¡ jo jo jo!

No estaría mal que la estocada digo rebaja de rating se produjera mañana día 18 d Julio ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

hoy hay que mantener los cortos con tres cojones hasta el final de la sesion , solo si llegamos a los 7550 los cerrariamos :no:


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

La prima de riesgo esta bajando? Sobre todo por lo que sube el bono aleman, el bono hispano parece congelado.


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bono basura no implica nada que ya no se sepa desde allá por el 2010, cuando NADIE quiso comprar deuda española. La deuda española es impagable y habrá quitas si o si. No veo otra opción.



Cada vez estamos más cerca. Es cuestión de tiempo porque la sentencia se echó en Mayo de 2010.

*The night of the fucked ducks*




Es lamentable pero el país no cambiará sin un crash que se lleve por delante a los castuzos que están ahora en el poder.


----------



## TenienteDan (17 Jul 2013)

San y BBVA en soportes clave, nos estamos jugando el hostiaco.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Vives al limite y lo sabes....::



No pensaba que hoy fuese el día en el que sí que sí ibamos a morir todos cien veces o más.

Ahora butaca y palomitas....

HIjo puta el san como aguanta los 4,80....ienso:


----------



## Krim (17 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy hay que mantener los cortos con tres cojones hasta el final de la sesion , solo si llegamos a los 7550 los cerrariamos :no:



Aquí está la única esperanza del culíbex: Mientras el jato siga corto, todavía se puede salvar.


----------



## Snowball (17 Jul 2013)

Poca chicha de momento ¿no?

¿Estas news no las suelen dar con el mercado uropedo cerrado?


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

Me ignoras y me designoras y vuelta, eres mariconazo perdido. 2010, pico de deuda comprada por no residentes, cuando el rescate entre las sombras, jajaja.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Claro que si precioso!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 11:27 ----------

Esto no es una noticia, es un rumor. Es decir, que es cierto.



Snowball dijo:


> Poca chicha de momento ¿no?
> 
> ¿Estas news no las suelen dar con el mercado uropedo cerrado?


----------



## Tono (17 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bono basura no implica nada que ya no se sepa desde allá por el 2010, cuando NADIE quiso comprar deuda española. La deuda española es impagable y habrá quitas si o si. No veo otra opción.



Probablemente sea impagable, pero de momento es cobrable. La decisión del BCE de garantizar la recompra en el mercado secundario (hasta el límite del déficit permitido) de momento asegura la liquidez de los bonos. Si no hubiera sido así, nuestro sistema de pensiones ya se hubiera ido al garete ya que en su fondo de reserva no quedan más que telarañas. Los jubilados no saben que es Draghi quien les ha pagado la extra. 
Si España quiebra, lo hace el euro, por eso se respeta nuestra prima de riesgo de momento.
Más incobrables son los 3 billones y pico de deuda privada.

De hecho nuestro billón de deuda pública es cobrable, pese a la falsedad del PIB nuestra economía sumergida mueve dinero y las grandes empresas del IBEX hemos visto que van a tener que que apoquinar con carácter retroactivo. Europa y Almunia lo harán posible. Si las cosas se hacen bien y honradamente, asegurando el pago de impuestos desde la empresa más grande del IBEX al tendero de la esquina, sobraría para sacar el pago de deuda pública adelante.

sumado a que los que somos plebe seguiremos ondeando por una larga década la bandera de Japón entre las nalgas cada vez que toque declaración de IVA e IRPF.


----------



## juanfer (17 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Me ignoras y me designoras y vuelta, eres mariconazo perdido. 2010, pico de deuda comprada por no residentes, cuando el rescate entre las sombras, jajaja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay deuda publica a 10 y 15 años no es tan facil desahacerse de la deuda tan rapidamente sin perder un % importante.

Hace 10 años teniamos la triple A y en el 2003 nuestra prima de riesgo era menor que la Alemana.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

En 2003 la prima era negativa, si, pero se hacian los mismos negocios, o peor todavia, que es lo que no ha cambiado. En 2003 era la hostia ser de aqui. Contabas la realidad cutre del pais, y chocaba bastante. Luego salias fuera, y veias edificios erigidos en dias, con moldes de hormigon, costes financieros nulos. Y aqui, ladrillo a ladrillo, contratado panchitos como el gato a talegada, y obras que duraban lustros, con los costes financieros asociados. Esto estaba cantado, vale.

Ahora, 2010. ZP tiene muy mala fama, pero nos evito el rescate. Hizo que los chinos comprasen camiones de deuda, y de paso le metieran largos a la deuda soberana irlandesa. Por que Irlanda? ni idea, pero se lo pasaron pipa reventandoles hasta el default. ZP encontro compradores de deuda cuando rajao no ha encontado ni un puto real mas con el que pagar. Eso si, como se cubre esa deuda que compraron los chinos? Pues mira, si un dia sale la noticia de que han desvalijado los bajos, el almacen, del museo del Prado, no te sorprendas. Y como ademas en 2011 hubo cambio de gerifaltes, de interlocutores con los chinos, que se enfadaron, y le metieron al Gao Ping en la carcel, pues no lo van a hacer de buenas. Vamos a flipar con los chinitos. Gracias Operacion Emperador.



juanfer dijo:


> Hay deuda publica a 10 y 15 años no es tan facil desahacerse de la deuda tan rapidamente sin perder un % importante.
> 
> Hace 10 años teniamos la triple A y en el 2003 nuestra prima de riesgo era menor que la Alemana.





---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 11:42 ----------

Ni que yo tuviera la culpa de lo que hacen las gacelas, jajaja. Esto es lo que veo.

US-6m: 0.071 (+0.01 +7.58%) US-2y: 0.319 (-0.01 -2.51%) US-5y: 1.368 (-0.00 -0.26%) US-10y: 2.530 (-0.00 -0.09%) US-30y: 3.583 (+0.00 +0.02%) ES-10y: 4.721 (+0.02 +0.34%) IT-10y: 4.484 (+0.01 +0.29%) DE-10y: 1.572 (+0.02 +1.55%)

Alguien puede poner la prima de riesgo?



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Diga Ud que el Bono Alemán se hostia..., que eso de decir que suben los tipos queda muy bonito, pero las gacelonas _nosenteran_ de que se va a despeñar el mercado de boños y la va a terminar de liar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Probablemente sea impagable, pero de momento es cobrable. La decisión del BCE de garantizar la recompra en el mercado secundario (hasta el límite del déficit permitido) de momento asegura la liquidez de los bonos. Si no hubiera sido así, nuestro sistema de pensiones ya se hubiera ido al garete ya que en su fondo de reserva no quedan más que telarañas. Los jubilados no saben que es Draghi quien les ha pagado la extra.
> Si España quiebra, lo hace el euro, por eso se respeta nuestra prima de riesgo de momento.
> Más incobrables son los 3 billones y pico de deuda privada.
> 
> ...



Sr. Tono, no creo que la quiebra de España se el fin del €. Los bancos alemanes y franceses han estado soltando deudimierda hispañica a paladas.

La banca alemana se deshace de la deuda española y griega-La crisis del euro-El Periódico

Me gustaría encontrar los datos de la evoulucón de la exposición a españa por paises, en el Bank of International Settlements debe estar, pero ahora no tengo tiempo.







(por cierto, china, pese a _comprar a paladas_ (sic), tiene menos deuda que Suiza... :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: )

La quiebra de españa la vamos a pagar los españoles con quitas en el fondo de pensiones (que está bozando ya de mierda), con quitas en depósitas, con impuestos y latigazos si hiciese falta. Esto no tiene que ser este octubre, yo creo que será gradual. Por un lado los bancos franceses y alemanes vendiendo mierda, por otro los españoles reciben dinerito del BCE y son "obligados" a comprarla. Mire el gráfico,







Todo dios reduciendo su exposición a la cacadeuda, ¿menos quien? Bancos y, en menor medida, aseguradoras. Para ellos es negocio redondo: me prestan al 1% y compro bonos con rendimiento 5%. Luego, que el estado no podrá pagar, vendrán las quitas, los lloros, los bancos a precio puta y las opas.

IMHO


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

jaja, que ignorante el gaybrush... cuando digo chinos, digo triadas chinas, y esos no tienen bandera... ya he dicho, ojo que va a haber noticias de desapariciones misteriosas en almacenes de museos... no quieren piezas de renombre, demasiado reconocibles... con llevarse lo que habia en el louvre en 1940 les vale...

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 12:02 ----------

Pero vamos, desde la Operacion Emperador los chinos no han puesto un duro. Ahora estan 100% metidos en fracking, pasan de deuda.


----------



## hydra69 (17 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> jaja, que ignorante el gaybrush... cuando digo chinos, digo triadas chinas, y esos no tienen bandera... ya he dicho, ojo que va a haber noticias de desapariciones misteriosas en almacenes de museos... no quieren piezas de renombre, demasiado reconocibles... con llevarse lo que habia en el louvre en 1940 les vale...



Pero las triadas,son 3 chinos y un mono borracho,imposible que se lleven cuadros...quizas unos lacasitos y un pony...:no:


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

te estas riendo de los chinos? jojojo.... menudo idiota que eres...



hydra69 dijo:


> Pero las triadas,son 3 chinos y un mono borracho,imposible que se lleven cuadros...quizas unos lacasitos y un pony...:no:


----------



## hydra69 (17 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> te estas riendo de los chinos? jojojo.... menudo idiota que eres...



Y tu eres todo un lince ...::


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

Esto ha sido cosa de los ingleses, no de los alemanes... por eso la prima no sube... ha sido desde la city donde han hecho el buy and dump.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 12:13 ----------

Que estas troleando para el colectivo burbuja y el aleph numerabe y su panda, ah vale, entonces lo tengo claro.



hydra69 dijo:


> Y tu eres todo un lince ...::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jul 2013)

:XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

bueno bueno... seguid pensando que el Gao Ping era el Emperador... en realidad era solo un apoderado...


----------



## Tono (17 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Tono, no creo que la quiebra de España se el fin del €. Los bancos alemanes y franceses han estado soltando deudimierda hispañica a paladas...



Primero no me trates de Sr y lo segundo ya tal 

No me pongas datos, los conozco bien
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-22-000-millones-emitidos-bancos-y-cajas.html 

el algún sitio de este post los fui recopilando de la página del tesoro público (hasta que me aburrí y total hacer cuentas pa ná ya era tontería), en un hilo que empecé en el 2009 y a veces cuando lo releo, con aportaciones grandiosas de Eddy, Juancarlos B, Azkuna,kemao, etc, me parece casi profético.

Los bancos alemanes y franceses han jugado a pasar su deuda española a marchas forzadas a nuestros propios bancos desde hace tiempo, cuando el BCE aceptó que se pusieran como garantía por parte de nuestra propia banca a un interés ridículo para el riesgo que supone. 

Bien, esto salva a los bancos alemanes y franceses, pero el sistema euro va más allá y nosotros lo tenemos cogido por los huevos. El estado es garante por el FGD de toda la banca española, de toda: la quebrada, la sin quebrar y además ha avalado miles de millones de titulaciones de créditos de mierda que en su momento se presentaron al BCE como garantía para pedir más dinero y a su vez comprar más deuda, etc, la espiral al carajo consabida de pagar al 1% al BCE para cobrar el 5% al estado.

El BCE se ha comido gran parte de nuestra deuda privada además de la pública, la cantidad nos sorprendería, ahí está la espada de Damocles sobre el €. 
Además hoy he leído que sólo en planes de pensiones usanos hay más de 20.000M de deuda española (imagínate en planes de pensiones europeos) y lo que tendrán invertido en nuestras triple AAA del ibex :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Probablemente sea impagable, pero de momento es cobrable. La decisión del BCE de garantizar la recompra en el mercado secundario (hasta el límite del déficit permitido) de momento asegura la liquidez de los bonos. Si no hubiera sido así, nuestro sistema de pensiones ya se hubiera ido al garete ya que en su fondo de reserva no quedan más que telarañas. Los jubilados no saben que es Draghi quien les ha pagado la extra.
> Si España quiebra, lo hace el euro, por eso se respeta nuestra prima de riesgo de momento.
> *Más incobrables son los 3 billones y pico de deuda privada*.
> 
> ...



Hay que decirlo más veces. El mercado sabe que esas deudas son incobrables y que las grandes empresas españolas están endeudadas hasta los huesos y que han fallado estrepitosamente en la planificación financiera.

El entramado se mantiene porque si no se soporta a los bonos españoles y a la prima de riesgo, el país entra en default y con él todas las empresas endeudadas (¿nos acordamos de TEF, IBE, ...?).

La deuda soberana es incobrable, salvo que cambien a toda la clase castuza, y por ende también la deuda privada. A nadie, ni a los acreedores, le interesa que la situación estalle porque terminaría no en un problema de deuda si no en un problema de guerra.

La decisión ya la tomaron hace tiempo, ir estirando la cuerda para recuperar todo lo posible y no permitir a la sociedad ningún dispendio. Viene mucha miseria para poder pagar la locura crediticia de los 2000s.

Buena parte de las empresas españolas tienen mucha deuda y clientes con poco poder adquisitivo. En el mejor de los casos vienen años de mediocridad en la cuenta de resultados.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

Alemania tiene que elegir pronto: un Plan Marshall para el sur o ruptura del euro - elEconomista.es

Siiii!!!

Subvención!!...subvención!!

(pongase a una docena de castuzos saltando y coreando)


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

La gran beneficiada va a ser la deuda corporativa, y todos los hijos de puta que tienen deuda corporativa a cargo de empresas, que son bastantes. La quita va a ser universal en deuda senior, y tocara hipotecas, prestamos amortizables, etc etc. Yo creo que solo dejan fuera al credito al consumo, vamos, las tarjetas de credito. Y a la vez, si no antes, quita en depositos. Mi duda es el criterio que seguiran. Toda la banca? Banca nacional? Banca suscrita el BdE? De lo que no hay duda es de que sera una solucion a la chipriota.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Alemania tiene que elegir pronto: un Plan Marshall para el sur o ruptura del euro - elEconomista.es
> 
> Siiii!!!
> 
> ...





En este orden, por favor:

quiebra->aniquilación castuza-> Reconstrucción.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

Yo creo que se van a inventar una minicrisis y se sale Alemania del euro. Pero es especulacion. Me parece mas factible que multiplicar el problema y sacar a Portugal, Grecia, Irlanda, etc... Sale Alemania, queda Francia como unico grande, y hunde el euro, diluyendo la deuda, problema resuelto. Una solucion chipriota aplicada a toda la peninsula iberica invitaria a pensar que Italia viene despues, y despues otro, y otro... Esto no es una nacioncilla de un milloncejo de habitantes, es un big four.



Pepitoria dijo:


> Alemania tiene que elegir pronto: un Plan Marshall para el sur o ruptura del euro - elEconomista.es
> 
> Siiii!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En este orden, por favor:
> 
> quiebra->aniquilación castuza-> Reconstrucción.



Mejor

quiebra->trasaso de soberania a Alemania->cervezas subvencionadas 50% forever 

::


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

Sigue haciendote pajas. Yo acabaria antes con gentuza como tu. El discursito de la aniquilacion es cansino.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En este orden, por favor:
> 
> quiebra->aniquilación castuza-> Reconstrucción.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2013)

la que está malita es gamesa.....fue publicar ayer la noticia de beneficios y hachazo!!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 Jul 2013)

El jatito es incluso simpático, el babuino es un maleducado.


----------



## Sealand (17 Jul 2013)

Parece que están llenando el horno: 



Spoiler



El peso de las familias en el mercado español de renta variable creció el año pasado un 17% y representa ya 25 puntos porcentuales sobre el total, según un informe elaborado por el Servicio de Estudios de BME.

Pese a la evolución de la Bolsa española el año pasado –el Ibex cedió cerca de un 4,7% y se colocó como uno de los peores índices del Viejo Continente–, los pequeños inversores confiaron en una futura recuperación de los precios.

Sus compras en términos netos (el importe de las compras menos el de las ventas) sumaron unos 16.000 millones de euros, de acuerdo a los datos recopilados del Banco de España. “El fuerte repunte experimentado en 2012 acelera la tendencia al alza de la participación de las familias en la Bolsa que se inició tenuemente en 2008 con el inicio de la crisis”, apuntan desde el servicio de estudios de la Bolsa.

El porcentaje de cierre del pasado ejercicio es el máximo desde diciembre de 2003, cuando alcanzaba el 26%. Con todo, el nivel actual está lejos del récord histórico del 37,4% de 1999, cuando confluyeron varios factores que fomentaron el capitalismo popular hasta cotas nunca vistas. Entre ellos, la burbuja ‘puntocom’ –con la salida a Bolsa de Terra en 1999 como el mejor ejemplo– o las privatizaciones de empresas públicas ejecutadas por los Gobiernos de Felipe González y de José María Aznar: Endesa, Telefónica, Argentaria o Tabacalera, entre otras.

BME es incapaz de dar un argumento incontestable a la escalada del peso de los pequeños inversores en el parqué. Pero sí esboza unos cuantos, como “la generosa política de remuneración al accionista […], el ajuste a la baja de las cotizaciones durante la crisis, los procesos de refuerzo del capital o recursos propios de las entidades financieras y no financieras o la huida del sector inmobiliario […] tras su fuerte desplome […]”.

La rentabilidad media y ponderada por dividendo de las cotizadas que forman parte del Ibex se sitúa en el 5,1%, por encima del 3,40% del Dax alemán;del 3,8% del Cac francés, del 3,9% del FTSE británico, según los datos de Bloomberg. La distancia en cuanto a la retribución es aún mayor si se comparan esta a los índices de Wall Street: la del Dow Jones es del 2,5%, la del Standard & Poor’s es del 2,1% y la del Nasdaq, del 1,5%.

El porcentaje de las cotizadas españolas bajo el control de inversores individuales –como los denomina BME en el informe– en la renta variable española se mantiene, previsiblemente, “muy por encima” de la media europea, que era del 14%, según el último informe elaborado por la Federación Europea de Bolsas (FESE) de 2007. En ese año, las familias españolas controlaban un 20,1% de las acciones cotizadas en el parqué español.

Uno de los puntos más significativos del informe está en la participación en el mercado de los fondos de inversión españoles. El porcentaje en su poder ha bajado al mínimo desde 2008 con un 5,4%, lejos del 7,4% que llegaron a atesorar en diciembre de 1997. Las aseguradoras también han bajado su peso en el total, hasta los tres puntos porcentuales desde los 3,3 de finales de 2011. Las administraciones públicas tienen un mínimo 0,5%, un porcentaje mínimo en comparación con el 16,6% correspondiente a diciembre de 1992 y cuando BME comenzó a elaborar la estadística.

Las entidades financieras, acuciadas por necesidades de liquidez y capital tienen en sus manos un 5,2% del capital. Igualmente, su participación ha ido disminuyendo paulatinamente desde el 15,6% de 1992, cuando tanto cajas como bancos controlaban importantes participaciones industriales en compañías cotizadas.

Las empresas no financieras controlan el 21,7% del valor de las cotizadas. “El endurecimiento de las condiciones [...] sigue pesando, aunque con menos intensidad, en su estrategia financiera y las ha llevado a reducir sus carteras e inversiones en acciones en empresas cotizadas como medio para aligerar, en la medida de lo posible, su endeudamiento”, apunta BME.



Controlan uno de cada cuatro euros en cotizadas

Los particulares vuelven a la Bolsa e invierten 16.000 millones en 2012 | mercados | Cinco Días


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jul 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> El jatito es incluso simpático, el babuino es un maleducado.



Hay dos soluciones con los subnormales: Ignore y reporte. Hagan uso de ello si les place.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

A ti es que ya ni te hacen puto caso, por troll reconocido.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay dos soluciones con los subnormales: Ignore y reporte. Hagan uso de ello si les place.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay dos soluciones con los subnormales: Ignore y reporte. Hagan uso de ello si les place.



Más que subnormal, diría que loco perdido yo qué sé por qué, se le nota desquiciado, como atormentado....no sé, no sé....:fiufiu:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Jul 2013)

hablando de bancos alemanes. el 1er problema, la deuda soberana de los piigs, parece que lo tienen mas o menos controlado.

lo que no tienen controlado y es lo que esta al caer, es toda la mierda de derivados en sus balances, como titulaciones hipotecarias hispanistanies.

a estas alturas de la partida, esta por ver si el "patsy" sera alemania, permitiendo que los piigs le endosen parte de su mierda, o seran los piigs que veran como alemania les ha estado haciendo el juego de palo zanahoria hasta que decidan cerrar le chiringuito y que cada uno aguante su palo.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jul 2013)

Gracias por eximirme de todo servicio, jojojo.



paulistano dijo:


> Más que subnormal, diría que loco perdido yo qué sé por qué, se le nota desquiciado, como atormentado....no sé, no sé....:fiufiu:


----------



## Lechu (17 Jul 2013)

http://www.larazon.es/detalle_hemeroteca/noticias/LA_RAZON_495166/2049-moody-s-mantiene-el-rating-de-espana-y-evita-situarlo-en-bono-basura#.UeZnb8olEhs



Moodys mantiene el rating de España y evita situarlo en «bono basura»
La agencia de calificación crediticia ha decidido mantener sin cambios la calificación de la deuda española en 'Baa3' con perspectiva negativa con lo que evita finalmente situar la nota de la deuda soberana española a largo plazo en la categoría de 'bono basura'.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Gracias por eximirme de todo servicio, jojojo.



Amenazando?ienso:

Yo ya he cumplido el cupo de dar bola a mentecatos, le dejo hablando sólo trollecillo valiente:Baile:


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Amenazando?ienso:
> 
> Yo ya he cumplido el cupo de dar bola a mentecatos, le dejo hablando sólo trollecillo valiente:Baile:



Por favor, "don't feed the troll"


----------



## E-1000 (17 Jul 2013)

lechu dijo:


> Moodys mantiene el rating de España y evita situarlo en «bono basura» - La Razón digital
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un pequeño detalle esa noticia es del 18 de Octubre de 2012


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

Resulados de BAC-> Peponian


----------



## Lechu (17 Jul 2013)

e-1000 dijo:


> un pequeño detalle esa noticia es del 18 de octubre de 2012




ok 

menudo gambazo 

que cara de primo se me a quedado :XX::XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Jul 2013)

Buenos días, que ha pasado con el esquizo?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/442636-censura-hilo-del-ibex.html


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

E-1000 dijo:


> Un pequeño detalle esa noticia es del 18 de Octubre de 2012


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jul 2013)

toma reversal


----------



## hydra69 (17 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> toma reversal



Yo esto no lo veo ni medio normal....no hay seriedad.::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos días, que ha pasado con el esquizo?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/442636-censura-hilo-del-ibex.html









---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 13:18 ----------

Ya está cagando hilos.....

Encuesta:

*¿Han dañado tus sentimientos alguna vez en Burbuja?*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/442634-que-tanta-agresion-burbuja.html#post9486320


Me da algooooooooooo :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Tono (17 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Yo esto no lo veo ni medio normal....no hay seriedad.::




Pánico... euforia... 
que si vendo... que si compro...

y las comisiones para BME :fiufiu:


----------



## jaialro (17 Jul 2013)

lo del reversal no tiene nombre. En julio y agosto hay que cerrar i pirarse a playa bavaro.


----------



## inversobres (17 Jul 2013)

Joder vaya rabazo grupal. Segundo reversal de la mañana y todo por algo que ni nos va ni nos viene.

Veremos a las dos y media, el otro gran momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

...y hoy hay barbas


----------



## inversobres (17 Jul 2013)

Me huelo emboscada hoy no se por que. Con el vencimiento tan cerca mejor ni tocarlo.

N-esimo "nos vamos al infierno" y nada. No creo que sea tan facil.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2013)

Aquí el único Troll que hay es el IBEX35.....joder que figurita se ha marcado....


----------



## hydra69 (17 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Aquí el único Troll que hay es el IBEX35.....joder que figurita se ha marcado....



Lllevo casi una semana..sin tocarlo...está intratable...que le den.::


----------



## inversobres (17 Jul 2013)

Como era aquello del DAX en los 150?? yo lo veo muy fuerte como para parar donde esta ahora mismo.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Lllevo casi una semana..sin tocarlo...está intratable...que le den.::



A mi el lunes con gamesa me fue muy bien....hoy he intentado hacerla de nuevo pero se ha girado la iaputa...y eso que la entrada a 4,622 aparentaba ser buena....

Ahora a verlo desde fuera...


----------



## Cascooscuro (17 Jul 2013)

Reversal de mi vidaaaaa!!!


----------



## jaialro (17 Jul 2013)

cascooscuro dijo:


> reversal de mi vidaaaaa!!!



:xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Jul 2013)

La que me ha liado TRE. Puse el SL en 34.95, ayer me salta, pierdo 100 euros, llega hasta 34.93 y...chachan... hoy se dispara hasta 36.:´´´(

Lo dejo.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> La que me ha liado TRE. Puse el SL en 34.95, ayer me salta, pierdo 100 euros, llega hasta 34.93 y...chachan... hoy se dispara hasta 36.:´´´(
> 
> Lo dejo.



Si es la primera vez que le pasa es que ha operado muy poquito


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si es la primera vez que le pasa es que ha operado muy poquito



Que cojones..si me pasa siempre. Es más...tengo el presentimeinto de que rijo los mercados. ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Jul 2013)

Yo vendi ree a 39.7


----------



## hydra69 (17 Jul 2013)

Rumor por la mañana....lo dejan ahi medio descolgao,al cierre sacan la noticia,mañana se abre hueco a la baja,ostion de la firgen y el viernes recupera?...


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A mi el lunes con gamesa me fue muy bien....hoy he intentado hacerla de nuevo pero se ha girado la iaputa...y eso que la entrada a 4,622 aparentaba ser buena....
> 
> Ahora a verlo desde fuera...



Ayer entré en Gamesa a 4,81. Voy a aguantar a ver que pasa. Hoy hay bastante volumen y, a esta hora parece recuperar parte de lo perdido.
Ya veremos como acabamos....::?


----------



## Krim (17 Jul 2013)

Madre mía...el troleo es absoluto en los índices.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Rumor por la mañana....lo dejan ahi medio descolgao,al cierre sacan la noticia,mañana se abre hueco a la baja,ostion de la firgen y el viernes recupera?...



O todo lo controrario. Esto no hay quien lo entienda.


----------



## sr.anus (17 Jul 2013)

calmaos que ya ns vamos abajo de nuevo


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Han matado a los patitos negros....
> 
> 
> Nos estamos jugando un vto en Máximos



Black duck never dies 8:


----------



## Krim (17 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Black duck never dies 8:



Aye, but it may have to hide for a while


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2013)

El culibex hay que dejarlo a su bola. Los movimientos intradía son intrascendentes para lo que realmente se está jugando.

Las ramas no dejan ver el bosque, la realidad es que el SP está en máximos histéricos y el culibex da pena pegándose contra un nivel menor como son los 7800.

Dejad que consuma tiempo ... ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Jul 2013)

Yo hoy lo veo asín...







¿Esto de hoy del IBEX no será un pequeño homenaje a las etapas alpinas del centenario del tour.?


----------



## hydra69 (17 Jul 2013)

Si pierde ahora los 7800 el ibex la figura que dibuja es la de un dedo corazon levantao..


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Si pierde ahora los 7800 el ibex la figura que dibuja es la de un dedo corazon levantao..



Si, como diciendo...Hijos de Puta.


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Jul 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Yo hoy lo veo asín...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo ha clavado usted.

El DAX parece llevar una marcha parecida, aunque con menos dolor.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El culibex hay que dejarlo a su bola. Los movimientos intradía son intrascendentes para lo que realmente se está jugando.
> 
> Las ramas no dejan ver el bosque, la realidad es que el SP está en máximos histéricos y el culibex da pena pegándose contra un nivel menor como son los 7800.
> 
> Dejad que consuma tiempo ... ::



todos los dias con el mismo discursito , no te aburres tu en la trinchera :ouch: el subir no se va acabar señor bertok :

pero la verdad es que el ibex esta sentenciado :abajo:


----------



## TenienteDan (17 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El culibex hay que dejarlo a su bola. Los movimientos intradía son intrascendentes para lo que realmente se está jugando.
> 
> Las ramas no dejan ver el bosque, la realidad es que el SP está en máximos histéricos y el culibex da pena pegándose contra un nivel menor como son los 7800.
> 
> Dejad que consuma tiempo ... ::



Me he mirado otra vez el gráfico mensual y semanal del ibex, y es que el 6000 del año pasado están a tiro de piedra y nos vamos acercando pasito a pasito.

Como al S&P le de por tener una corrección severa, los 6000 van a ser mantequilla.

Me juego el owned.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

antes de los 6k hay un nivelito de suma importancia y probablemente mostrara al mundo que no hay porvenir en el siemprebajismo inocho:

MV a construido una estrategia temible sobre ese nivelito , cuya precision asusta :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

Que ricos los peponians...


----------



## hydra69 (17 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que ricos los peponians...



Cuando habla el barbas?...


----------



## inversobres (17 Jul 2013)

Y no sale el dato de vivienda?? y que hace el puto barbas hablando ahora??

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 14:34 ----------

Me parece que las cosas van a empezar a ir mal a partir de agosto (estos cerdos no se pueden permitir parar la impresora).


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

Coño, el barbas hablando


----------



## hydra69 (17 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Coño, el barbas hablando



Link o algo?...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

radiar lo que dice el judio loco , no me obligueis a ser malo :no:

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 14:43 ----------

bueno pues dice que las QE se acaban a mediados del proximo año :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> todos los dias con el mismo discursito , no te aburres tu en la trinchera :ouch: el subir no se va acabar señor bertok :
> 
> pero la verdad es que el ibex esta sentenciado :abajo:



Pringle, ¿vas largo o corto?. Joder vas cambiando cada hora.

Se te van a acabar los papeles de colores en los que hace papertrading


----------



## inversobres (17 Jul 2013)

Patapum y posponemos el fin del mundo. El dax esta que se sale.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 14:51 ----------

efinitivamente carpatos es subnormal, festejando los malos datos de vivienda para la qe. Alucinante.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2013)

Amonoh!!!:XX:

Puto chulibex


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

toda la puta vida los puñeteros gringos alimentando el siemprealcismo cansino , hasta los huevos de estos subnormales :vomito:

por lo menos el ibex compensa con su siemprebajismo :Aplauso:


----------



## E-1000 (17 Jul 2013)

Porque en todas la agendas económicas para hoy dicen que Bernanke hablaba en el Congreso a las 16 horas, y aparece hablando a las 14:30?, no parece muy serio no?.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

encima la nueva version del proreal se ve to borroso :abajo: 

aun asi que se vaya consumiendo tiempo encaja en la formacion de una bonita figura tejnica :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)




----------



## inversobres (17 Jul 2013)

Reparto . El hilo veleta, venga todos alcistas.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

Salvo desastre, ahora sí van enfilados a los 1700


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

intentan subirlo por el tema vencimientos , pero en 7700 no habia na cabritos :ouch: 

estaba esperando que lo llevasen a los 7550 :: bueno stop al cierre por encima del central de bollinger en diario 

el sp500 esta en maximos y sobrecomprado , ademas ahora quieren subir pero lo que dijo bernanke fue muy malo , vamos que es algo que de momento interpretan como bueno pero luego ya se vera :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

si ya lo veo pero estaba requetecerrao ienso:

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 15:22 ----------

vamos coño , pabajo puto ibex


----------



## Algas (17 Jul 2013)

Aquí llega, como viene siendo habitual, la subidita de REE de después de comer...


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si ya lo veo pero estaba requetecerrao ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 15:22 ----------
> 
> vamos coño , pabajo puto ibex



joputa, ¿no ibas largo?

no jodas, ponte largo. Primer aviso.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

el ibex es consciente que no puede defraudar a la aficcion bajista 

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 15:34 ----------




bertok dijo:


> joputa, ¿no ibas largo?
> 
> no jodas, ponte largo. Primer aviso.



que le den a los largos , primer aviso dice a que asalto el zulo que tienes por trinshera :no:

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 15:38 ----------

los gringos no tienen fuerzas ya , demasiado han subido , ahora se van a ostiar :Baile:


----------



## Shanti (17 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Reparto . El hilo veleta, venga todos alcistas.



Esto no es como el futbol, que te pones del lado de un equipo y te conviertes en un hincha de una parte, despreciando a la otra.

Esto es trading, y se trata de ganar dinero poniéndote del lado del que sople el viento. 

A diferencia de usted, muchos no nos cabreamos siempre cuando esto sube. A mi, que esto suba o baje, mirándolo en un contexto global a largo plazo, me la suda. Lo único que me importa es que cuando estoy dentro, el viento siga soplando donde yo esté puesto, unas veces puesto esperando a que sople hacia arriba y otras hacia abajo.Y lo único que me interesa es que el viento me lleve hasta los objetivos que fijo de antemano. 

No se trata de ser chaquetero (sic), ni de hacerse un holligan de los osos o de los toros. Aquí se trata de ganar dinero.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

la bolsa tiene que subir y bajar , por algo es renta variable pero si que me enferma cuando tengo una estrategia despiadada muy estudiada y que me la desmonten con chorradas :ouch:

pero bueno ya estamos acostumbrados :rolleye:

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 15:49 ----------

me da a mi que aun hay esperanza en el lado bajista , repito stop al cierre por encima del central de bollinger en diario ienso:

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 15:50 ----------

vamos coño requeterreversal


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

tu eres webon o que ienso: si lo intentan mantener es por el vencimiento , en cuanto pase soltada :Baile:


----------



## Antigona (17 Jul 2013)

¡Y de nuevo salvando los 7800!

Qué bien, el Ibex poniendo a prueba los soportes, y de momento aguantando.

Yo ya estoy casi fuera del mercado, pero a ver, estamos entrando en un canal lateral me parece, hace falta ver cómo se decanta, igual los 7800 son una resistencia a posteriori, pero de momento aguantan.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

el ibex va a caer si o si , solo se retrasa lo inevitable inocho:


----------



## inversobres (17 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¡Y de nuevo salvando los 7800!
> 
> Qué bien, el Ibex poniendo a prueba los soportes, y de momento aguantando.
> 
> Yo ya estoy casi fuera del mercado, pero a ver, estamos entrando en un canal lateral me parece, hace falta ver cómo se decanta, igual los 7800 son una resistencia a posteriori, pero de momento aguantan.



Espera tranquilo, españa esta sentenciada. No se por que os cuesta tanto entenderlo. Esto es un desmantelamiento en toda regla y aun seguimos esperando la panacea.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2013)

Gamesa esta para unos cortitos con todo lo gordo


----------



## inversobres (17 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> En cualquier momento se va a producir una SUPERVENDIDA en el SP y va a estallar la PAZ.



En cualquier momento marcha ud. con follaburas a tomar el viento lo mas lejos posible, alla donde llegue la vista amigo sancho.


----------



## Krim (17 Jul 2013)

Por si alguno le interesa: Fallo, FALLACO alcista del oro en el 1300. En barrena ahora mismo XDDD


----------



## FranR (17 Jul 2013)

En algún momento de este siglo caerá, le ha faltado desir Arensivia


Ahora comento lo que veo, la hoja de ruta semanal se va a cumplir....

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 16:44 ----------








Han colocado en los niveles de referencia, para tirarlo mínimo 210 puntos.....


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

flanderERRE que tal pezkeñin , es cierto eso de que andas por hay disfrazado de marvin marciano , no me digas que andas con faldita y to 

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 16:51 ----------

vamos ibex cumple la hoja de ruta )


----------



## Cascooscuro (17 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> En algún momento de este siglo caerá, le ha faltado desir Arensivia
> 
> 
> Ahora comento lo que veo, la hoja de ruta semanal se va a cumplir....
> ...



Cuentenos mas! :baba:


----------



## FranR (17 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> flanderERRE que tal pezkeñin , es cierto eso de que andas por hay disfrazado de marvin marciano , no me digas que andas con faldita y to
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 16:51 ----------
> 
> vamos ibex cumple la hoja de ruta )









Dicen que lo han visto últimamente por Zurich. ::


----------



## Krim (17 Jul 2013)

210 son muchos, Sr Fran....A alguno le puede dar un infarto. A otros les puede dar un orgasmo bajista. Yo por mi parte intentaré que me de plusvis .


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Dicen que lo han visto últimamente por Zurich. ::



si mariposeando


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

210 incluso es poco...

Fijate como el SP está en máximos, el DAX sacando pecho y el putibex...jur...jur...arrastrándose.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entro le leo y le digo:


----------



## FranR (17 Jul 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Cuentenos mas! :baba:



Lo que dejé en el blog:

Niveles a mantener para lunes y martes.

Subidas lunes-martes, pero de poca entidad

A partir del Jueves posible guanazo con nivel en 7.570

Y ahora queda por ver si la mini-ruptura del nivel más bajo ayer, es suficiente para romper el trimestre alcista (ligeramente).

Resumen: Nos toca caer con fuerza, tengo que ver donde da giro el IF y luego recuperaremos...nos quedan 2 meses y medio, así que puede pasar de todo. Pasito a paso y día a día.

Coincidiría con una bajada de Rating, un tirón e orejas fuerte... seguido de ayuda a cambio de reformas fuertes.


----------



## hydra69 (17 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entro le leo y le digo:




asin mejor........

Lol fail....


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

flanderERRE se gira a bajista , no me gusto el asunto ienso:


----------



## FranR (17 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> 210 son muchos, Sr Fran....A alguno le puede dar un infarto. A otros les puede dar un orgasmo bajista. Yo por mi parte intentaré que me de plusvis .



Como cualquiera me puedo equivocar, para eso están los stop. Si acertara al dedillo sería rico y estaría siempre viajando entre Berlín-Zurich e Hispanistán.


----------



## Krim (17 Jul 2013)

¿Os imaginais el SP yendo a los 1700 mientras el Ibex se ostia hasta los 7500? 

¡¡Pero con las dos manos encima de la mesa eh!!

[YOUTUBE]DWeHJhvhYhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (17 Jul 2013)

Alba ya casi por 2200 mill


http://www.eleconomista.es/empresa/ALBA


----------



## sr.anus (17 Jul 2013)

Gracias por los niveles franr


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jul 2013)

Bueno 200 puntos son una caca. ¿O es que no os acordáis de las varias semanas del año pasado en las que el culibes se movia entre máx y min diarios unos 300 puntos?
Creo que hay gente que todavía no ha estado inmersa en un apocalipsis sodomita. Cuídense, y a sus ojales también ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

1000 pipos aprox va a caer :bla:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jul 2013)

Ibex patinando en los 7800, ya sabemos como suele esto terminar:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

enanos haciendo lucha libre :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 17:21 ----------

que cabrones


----------



## atman (17 Jul 2013)

Tendría que venir a mostrarles como añado a la cole otro corto en 84... pero no ha entrado... y no habrá sido por el volumen de la vela...

Escuchen a FranR... y venga, a por ellos que son pocos y cobardes...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

como rebajen el rating por la noche , se va abe un pollon que no van a sabe ni donde san metio :no:


----------



## atman (17 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> No, es por nada, pero aqui la parienta y un servidor tenemos sendos iphone, un 4 y un 5, y es especialmente claro que al menos el tema del nombre es MUY sospechoso.



A ver, por si no ha quedado claro, eso del mundo no deja de ser una recreación. En fín, que como aún me queda papel higiénico, no he tenido que comprar el periódico para saber exactamente si decían que esas eran pantallas extraídas de su movil o qué... Pero supongo que algo de eso será.

Mire, el PP ha hecho un reconocimiento implícito de la veracidad de los mismos. Y con eso, basta.

Venir a decir ahora que si la foto salió movida o si la recreación no se ajusta a los cánones de belleza, son ganas de marear y de fabricar excusas para los fanboys.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

Al final lo han aparcado en los 7800


----------



## egarenc (17 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Al final lo han aparcado en los 7800



Y desde ahí hasta el infi nito/erno, todo depende


----------



## inversobres (17 Jul 2013)

Hostion del VIX, cuidado por que a no mucho tardar le van a meter el pepinazo.

Avisados estais, y ya vale de apocalipsis/euforias.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

Hay un tapón en los 1682

Veremos como lo resuelven, pero, pienso, que el after de hoy va a ser movidito (algún resultado empresarial usano de peso??)


----------



## atman (17 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay un tapón en los 1682
> 
> Veremos como lo resuelven, pero, pienso, que el after de hoy va a ser movidito (algún resultado empresarial usano de peso??)



IBM ¿le parece suficiente peso? ::


----------



## inversobres (17 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay un tapón en los 1682
> 
> Veremos como lo resuelven, pero, pienso, que el after de hoy va a ser movidito (algún resultado empresarial usano de peso??)



Pues con la petada de Intel me parece raro que esto no caiga nada.

A ver que pasa pero se huele el pepino.


----------



## atman (17 Jul 2013)

o Bull-trap. 

Yo es que... ya saben... ¿no?

Mattel, tambien ha dado resultados: -24%. Vale que no es ni la décima parte de IBM. Pero KO si está a su altura y redujo un 4%. A lo que voy es a que aquí los que ganan más son... los de siempre: financials. El resto de sectores están poniendo la mano... e IBM al borde la quiebra... y... bueno, lo dejo, que me vengo arriba y no me he tomado la pastilla...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jul 2013)




----------



## inversobres (17 Jul 2013)

Se profundiza la caida del vix. Huele a tostado.


----------



## atman (17 Jul 2013)

Mira el Viiix...


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Mira el Viiix...



¿Cómo van esos cortos?


----------



## atman (17 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cómo van esos cortos?



Espectantes... :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Espectantes... :XX:



Lástima no poder subir a bordo, ir de bajada siempre es más divertido :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

El momento FED , como si nada...

estarán esperando a la última hora mamporrera para dejarlo listo para el chupín


----------



## donpepito (17 Jul 2013)

Buenas tardes,

Mercado USANO raruno, parece que hay fiesta bajista en la cocina, sigo dentro de Nvaxita.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

Yo a los resultados que les temo son a las manzanitas...no me gustaría estar expuesto cuando pase


----------



## donpepito (17 Jul 2013)

Potential for the International Spread of Middle East Respiratory Syndrome in Association with Mass Gatherings in Saudi Arabia – PLOS Currents Outbreaks


----------



## erpako (17 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo a los resultados que les temo son a las manzanitas...no me gustaría estar expuesto cuando pase



Pues el gusanito está tan pancho.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jul 2013)

venga chavales vamos a empezar a beber , paluego es tarde :Baile:


----------



## Abner (17 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> En algún momento de este siglo caerá, le ha faltado desir Arensivia
> 
> 
> Ahora comento lo que veo, la hoja de ruta semanal se va a cumplir....
> ...



En los futuros lo que yo veo es que esas zonas son de apertura de largos. 
En esa bajada han dejado, aparte del nivel del 7834(f) que se ha tocado posteriormente, un nivel en el 7869(f) (que casi se tocó, pero lo voy a dar por abierto aún) con posible extensión hasta el 7888(f) El saldo desde el viernes pasado sería de menos de 400 contratos. Ayer estaban con 400, así que tampoco parece que se decidan a tirarlo para acumular papel. 

IMHO estamos metidos en un lateral que va a durar bastante hasta que pase alguna noticia a nivel macro importante, o a que los leoncios vuelvan todos de vacaciones. Lo que sí es cierto, es que son capaces de mover ahora mismo el índice una bestialidad con poquísimos contratos


----------



## juanfer (17 Jul 2013)

Yo la bajada de mañana no la veo al menos en el Dax.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jul 2013)

NO han enseñado las cartas, creo

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 22:05 ----------

abnner han vendido 2000 contratos y los han recomprado todos de nuevo...

bueno diferencia 80 pero como a las nueve............


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay un tapón en los 1682
> 
> Veremos como lo resuelven, pero, pienso, que el after de hoy va a ser movidito (algún resultado empresarial usano de peso??)



Ahora viene lo bueno

IBM de mi vida!!


----------



## paulistano (17 Jul 2013)

Han sido buenos o malos? 

Desde el móvil no veo nada de na

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 22:30 ----------

data.cnbc.com/quotes/IBM

Vistos........ Han sido buenos..... Subiendo casi tres por ciento en anteriores..

En anteriores no, en el after.....


----------



## ponzi (17 Jul 2013)

No es que vayan a recortar los ingresos de las electricas y el recibo vaya a subir un 3%....es que los ingresos provenientes del termino fijo del recibo se van a disparar y el recibo total va a subir la nada despreciable cifra del 20% es decir la distribución (unesa) y transporte (enagas, ree) sera aun mas rentable.En este país lo del transporte ya es de juzgado de guardia.



http://www.colectivoburbuja.org/ind...uz-mas-del-20-y-no-un-32-como-dice-industria/


Como pueden cobrarnos tanto por unos trozos de cable que a saber lo que duran y por unos tubos que al menos aguantan 40-50 años...

Lo de este país es impresionante dividir transporte y distribucion que aparentemente deberían ser lo mismo,cobrando duplicado


----------



## burbujito1982 (17 Jul 2013)

Una pregunta semi "off-topic":

¿qué opinan de la posibilidad de no tener comisiones en el BBVA a cambio de mantener 500 acciones?

Todavía no he hecho nada, pero hay 4 meses para comprar las acciones desde que abres la cuenta y que no te crujan a comisiones. 

Lo digo por si me dan un nivel por abajo (5.X ?, 4.X? abril la cuenta y dejar una orden puesta tranquilamente.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## ponzi (17 Jul 2013)

Se acabo, llego el momento del autoconsumo


[youtube]5haDfNiEtyM[/youtube]


No se si seré yo pero el final del vídeo me recuerda....


[youtube]gMkOWflD2xA[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2013)

Pillo simio.

Cabrones alcistas, no os vayáis sin mí :XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 22:10 ----------

[YOUTUBE]rv920jZ8LJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2013)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Una pregunta semi "off-topic":
> 
> ¿qué opinan de la posibilidad de no tener comisiones en el BBVA a cambio de mantener 500 acciones?
> 
> ...



Solo es el requisito ese?

O alguno mas tipo nomina o plan de pensiones??

Ojo que no son todas las comisiones.....al menos en el san son solo las se servicio, te cobraran por tarjetas, por mantenimiento de cuenta de valores, etc....

Piensa una cosa......si compras hoy 500 acciones y bajan 10cnt....ya estas palmando 70 euros....y 70 euros no se si te cobran en comisiones en un año.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No es que vayan a recortar los ingresos de las electricas y el recibo vaya a subir un 3%....es que los ingresos provenientes del termino fijo del recibo se van a disparar y el recibo total va a subir la nada despreciable cifra del 20% es decir la distribución (unesa) y transporte (enagas, ree) sera aun mas rentable.En este país lo del transporte ya es de juzgado de guardia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cabrones .. hdp

este mes me vino lo que pagaba en 2 (70€) por 300 Kw de nada


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Resumiendo: Mañana subimos un 2% o más




Siempre que empezamos a tomar el nombre de pepon en vano, el ibex se va al guano.

Me juego el owned::


----------



## ponzi (18 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cabrones .. hdp
> 
> este mes me vino lo que pagaba en 2 (70€) por 300 Kw de nada



A este ritmo nos van a sodomizar con el cableado de cobre ..y nunca mejor dicho, mirar un recibo,lo que se paga realmente por la generación eléctrica no es tanto, donde meten el sableado es en el transporte y en el cajón de sastre donde meten todas las ayudas,subvenciones y parafernalia variada.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Se acabo, llego el momento del autoconsumo




Si tienes un contador de los antiguos esta es la mejor manera de ahorrar en electricidad


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A este ritmo nos van a sodomizar con el cableado de cobre ..y nunca mejor dicho, mirar un recibo,lo que se paga realmente por la generación eléctrica no es tanto, donde meten el sableado es en el transporte y en el cajón de sastre donde meten todas las ayudas,subvenciones y parafernalia variada.



En Expaña terminamos a hostias. No hay otro remedio con estos hijos de puta.


----------



## burbujito1982 (18 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Solo es el requisito ese?
> 
> O alguno mas tipo nomina o plan de pensiones??
> 
> ...



Fuí a preguntar a una sucursal, y me dijeron que con eso bastaba. Tarjeta débito (no sé si crédito) gratis, una transferencia en sucursal gratis (por cajero lo que quieras) y nada de comisiones por en la cuenta de valores para las acciones BBVA, sólo al vender. De todas formas lo preguntaré de nuevo, no tengo prisa.

https://www.bbva.es/estaticos/mult/Bases_Protocolizadas__Adios_Comisiones_10_07.pdf

Lo he leído en diagonal.

No se trata de si bajan 10cnt o 20cnt, el objetivo sería comprar a "buen precio" y tenerlas "ad eternum" mientras no se paguen comisiones y de paso cobrar el poco dividendo que den.

Es unaidea, por eso pregunto un posible valor de entrada, que no tiene que ser el mínimo histórico, pero no quisiera comprar a 6.X si puedo a 5.X.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2013)

Si no tienes la nómina o similar, o la tienes en otro barco, creo que es buena opción. No me parecen una cantidad excesiva. Y nadie sabe si subirán o bajarán a ciencia cierta. Para tenerlas años me parece buena idea.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si no tienes la nómina o similar, o la tienes en otro barco, creo que es buena opción. No me parecen una cantidad excesiva. Y nadie sabe si subirán o bajarán a ciencia cierta. Para tenerlas años me parece buena idea.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Pues yo fijese, con peloti en mano, veo un mensaje suyo a estas horas y digo...."coño, el ghk a estas horas, raro raro....a ver si el tio nos pone una foto de italianas.....":ouch:

Optimista que es uno

No se olvide.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2013)

Empezamos suaves. Iremos aumentando conforme avance el verano...

























Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Jul 2013)

Japon Video clip - YouTube

Miá questa lehos Hapón


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2013)

Buenos dias.

Gamesa esta hecha unos zorros....quien sabe si tomando mas impulso o en la correccion esperada despues de tanta subida.


----------



## amago45 (18 Jul 2013)

PRISA
PRISA BBVA vuelve a aparecer en el 0,19? tras la apertura por GESPROBOLSA 17/07/13


----------



## davinci (18 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Gamesa esta hecha unos zorros....quien sabe si tomando mas impulso o en la correccion esperada despues de tanta subida.



La pauta de hoy se parece mucho al despioje previo para seguir subiendo que ha exhibido en los últimos meses, ¿no?


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Gamesa esta hecha unos zorros....quien sabe si tomando mas impulso o en la correccion esperada despues de tanta subida.




No creo que sea posible subir un 2% diario indefinidamente. Una corrección del 10-15% para seguir subiendo es hasta recomendable.


----------



## ponzi (18 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Gamesa esta hecha unos zorros....quien sabe si tomando mas impulso o en la correccion esperada despues de tanta subida.



La serie de cortos aunque este viernes bajo de forma relativa


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-01011253


Highbridge Capital Management se ha posicionado con un 0,9% este lunes, con esta posición ya sumamos un 2,5% que es mayor que el 2% anterior.

Aquí los tenemos


https://www.highbridge.com/web/guest/locations


----------



## Algas (18 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Empezamos suaves. Iremos aumentando conforme avance el verano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenísimos días!!! así sí .

Seguimos entonces con el siemperalcismo? :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (18 Jul 2013)

Alba a por los 38

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresa/ALBA


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jul 2013)

Ghkghk, espero que subiera usted a su coche a esa pobre autoestopista indefensa. Hacer el bien nunca está de más.
oooooo


----------



## Krim (18 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Alcistas, somos alcistas.



Pues....yo me voy a echar un corto al ibex aquí.


----------



## sr.anus (18 Jul 2013)

ajuste bien el sl que se puede comer un pequeño pepon ahora


----------



## ponzi (18 Jul 2013)

Sobran las palabras


http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...as-para-el-trienio-solo-se-reduce-un-55-.html


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ghkghk, espero que subiera usted a su coche a esa pobre autoestopista indefensa. Hacer el bien nunca está de más.
> oooooo




:no:

El diablo se esconde en cuerpos de mujeres indefensas.


----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

Qué bonito todo tan verde, mis saludos a la afición bajista.


----------



## Krim (18 Jul 2013)

Pues sí...me lo comí.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya hay colar entre los que van a purgar sus errores de inversión.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]iSTBlbylMzM[/YOUTUBE]



El otro dia habalaban de los pelanas estos en Liberad digital el Percival Manglano, por que son muy "liberales"...me quedé asín ::

Percival Manglano - Cosas que aprender de Iron Maiden - Libertad Digital


----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ya hemos arrastrado al DAX a +.



Y el Eurostoxx también, eso sí, la prima subiendo, la subasta de deuda va a ser flojilla y a media sesión se va a enfriar bastante.


----------



## inversobres (18 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Gato ni se ha levantado de la cama....., pa esto.... no merece la pena.



Ya estas tu, para el caso lo mismo.


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

Pillo simio.

El lobo se viste de cordero.


----------



## inversobres (18 Jul 2013)

Me huelo calentada para, con la subasta, pegar el palo.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2013 at 10:44 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Pillo simio.
> 
> El lobo se viste de cordero.



[YOUTUBE]JOzYHudNQfw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cascooscuro (18 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Lo que dejé en el blog:
> 
> Niveles a mantener para lunes y martes.
> 
> ...



No me falle usted...:8:


----------



## vermer (18 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> :no:
> 
> El diablo se esconde en cuerpos de mujeres indefensas.




Esto está demostrado empíricamente desde el comienzo de la humanidad. Aviso: los solteros no estáis capacitados para entenderlo.

Obsérvese como una mujer trata a la suegra (pensad en vuestra mujer, la de vuestros amigos...).
Compárese esa actitud con la que tenían cuando eran novias, tan encantadoras e indefensas... Vuestra madre siempre se mostró algo inquieta, si bien lo disimulaba como sólo ellas saben. ¿Porqué se creen que lloran el día de la boda? El llanto de su madre es de tristeza. El de la mujer de triunfo.

Obviamente el diablo habita ahí... Ya no digamos en la madre de vuestra mujer. Ese es el jefe: belcebú. Tengan mucho cuidado ahí fuera. ::


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Esto está demostrado empíricamente desde el comienzo de la humanidad. Aviso: los solteros no estáis capacitados para entenderlo.
> 
> Obsérvese como una mujer trata a la suegra (pensad en vuestra mujer, la de vuestros amigos...).
> Compárese esa actitud con la que tenían cuando eran novias, tan encantadoras e indefensas... Vuestra madre siempre se mostró algo inquieta, si bien lo disimulaba como sólo ellas saben. ¿Porqué se creen que lloran el día de la boda? El llanto de su madre es de tristeza. El de la mujer de triunfo.
> ...



¿estás seguro?


----------



## vermer (18 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿estás seguro?



Me falla la vista. No sé. Pon alguna foto más ::

(te lo juro, lo de arriba es ciencia)


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Me falla la vista. No sé. Pon alguna foto más ::
> 
> (te lo juro, lo de arriba es ciencia)


----------



## Abner (18 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> En los futuros lo que yo veo es que esas zonas son de apertura de largos.
> En esa bajada han dejado, aparte del nivel del 7834(f) que se ha tocado posteriormente, un nivel en el *7869*(f) (que casi se tocó, pero lo voy a dar por abierto aún) con posible extensión hasta el 7888(f) El saldo desde el viernes pasado sería de menos de 400 contratos. Ayer estaban con 400, así que tampoco parece que se decidan a tirarlo para acumular papel.
> 
> IMHO estamos metidos en un lateral que va a durar bastante hasta que pase alguna noticia a nivel macro importante, o a que los leoncios vuelvan todos de vacaciones. Lo que sí es cierto, es que son capaces de mover ahora mismo el índice una bestialidad con poquísimos contratos


----------



## vermer (18 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



No veo dónde ponerla el stop loss. Va muy arropada pa ser verano


----------



## inversobres (18 Jul 2013)

Otro patinazo mas del oraculo. Vamos parriba. Subasta dentro de los margenes.

Vamos a por los 7900.


----------



## sr.anus (18 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Otro patinazo mas del oraculo. Vamos parriba. Subasta dentro de los margenes.
> 
> Vamos a por los 7900.



y despues? tambien lo veo incluso un poco por encima de los 7900. Pero el final esta escrito, nos vamos a ir a las profundidades.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2013 at 11:07 ----------




bertok dijo:


> ¿estás seguro?



no es por darmelas, pero tuve una novia igual a ella. Y era el diablo en persona, solo se libraba por lo xxxxx que era.


----------



## donpepito (18 Jul 2013)

Buenos días,

En cartera desde ayer.

MACK

Si el mercado acompaña...


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Jul 2013)

los del SAN estan aguantando la cotizacion para que los derechos no suban mas de lo que ellos quieren pagar????
teoricamente el SAN comprará los derechos a 0.15 y cada 33 derechos 1 accion.
estoy aguantando porque me gustaría venderlos a mercado pero es que no varian nada (entre 0.15 y 0.148)


----------



## donpepito (18 Jul 2013)

David Blech Gets Four Years for Manipulating Stock Prices - Bloomberg

Un ICONO a seguir, en ESPAÑA, no pasa nada ... cuando hay unos cuantos, vayan al continuo!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> David Blech Gets Four Years for Manipulating Stock Prices - Bloomberg
> 
> Un ICONO a seguir, en ESPAÑA, no pasa nada ... cuando *hay unos cuantos*, vayan al continuo!!!



¿Lo dice por ghkghk? ::


----------



## Sealand (18 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> no es por darmelas, pero tuve una novia igual a ella. Y era el diablo en persona, solo se libraba por lo xxxxx que era.



Es una adaptación evolutiva, la naturaleza las hace estar así de buenas porque de lo contrario las iba a aguantar su pvta madre ::


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Es una adaptación evolutiva, la naturaleza las hace estar así de buenas porque de lo contrario las iba a aguantar su pvta madre ::




No se crea, siempre habrá alguien para aguantar a un demonio, por ejemplo mi primo, se ha dejado enganchar por una que....en fin....lo tiene todo:ouch:


----------



## juanfer (18 Jul 2013)

Señor pirata, 

Me podría volver a analizar por técnico PHILIPS, que parece que ha roto la resistencia, y parece que puede tener una fuga alcista.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No se crea, siempre habrá alguien para aguantar a un demonio, por ejemplo mi primo, se ha dejado enganchar por una que....en fin....lo tiene todo:ouch:


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2013)

Pido seriedad.

Puede ser que estemos ante uno de los momentos más duros del HVEI.

He aquí la posible explicación a la ausencia del gato....


Detenido por amenazar con un machete a su compañero de piso y destripar a su gato en Cangas


ienso:

Y tú, gato....qué culpa tendrías???:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)

Coño

hoy habla otra vez el barbas...


----------



## juanfer (18 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Coño
> 
> hoy habla otra vez el barbas...



También hoy hay muchos resultados de empresas importantes.


----------



## Krim (18 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Coño
> 
> hoy habla otra vez el barbas...



No jodas ¿Doble dosis de Bernanke en una semana? No hay quien resista esto....


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> No jodas ¿Doble dosis de Bernanke en una semana? No hay quien resista esto....



...sobre todo los stops


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> los del SAN estan aguantando la cotizacion para que los derechos no suban mas de lo que ellos quieren pagar????
> teoricamente el SAN comprará los derechos a 0.15 y cada 33 derechos 1 accion.
> estoy aguantando porque me gustaría venderlos a mercado pero es que no varian nada (entre 0.15 y 0.148)



El que con trileros se acuesta

...enculado se levanta o


----------



## pollastre (18 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No se crea, siempre habrá alguien para aguantar a un demonio, por ejemplo mi primo, se ha dejado enganchar por una que....en fin....lo tiene todo:ouch:




Cada vez que se postea una historia truculenta sin fotos, muere un gatito ::::::


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Cada vez que se postea una historia truculenta sin fotos, muere un gatito ::::::




Al menos datos de la historia hombre, que la jornada laboral es tediosa...


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

La gacelada despistada con cotilleos banales ::


----------



## donpepito (18 Jul 2013)

Parece que la idea del TODO AL ROJO de hace unos días, está dando resultados, AB.B ... estaba empezando a dudar!


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2013)

La morosidad de la banca sube otras cuatro décimas en mayo y alcanza el 11,20% - elEconomista.es

repetid conmigo:

bail-in
bail-in
bail-iin...

y ahora respirad profundo, mirad lo que hay en la cuenta y que tanto ha costado ahorrar 

y volved a repetir conmigo

- bank-run
- bank-run
- bank-run

y este es todo el inglés que hace falta para sobrevivir nowadays.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (18 Jul 2013)

El día que Ben Bernake quite los estímulos monetarios, y ya ha dicho que los va a quitar, ...

Crash Bolsa New York (USA) 2013-2014
Cómo invertir pequeñas cantidades. Inversión low cost: warrants, quinielas, bitcoin, oro y apuestas: Crash Bolsa New York (USA) 2013-2014

Es cuestión de esperar y llevan algún bitcoin, y algún put heavy con pequeñas cantidades


----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

Ups! Nos caemos, vaya mierda de movimiento lateral en torno a los 7800, estamos completamente atascados. ::::

Tablas entre las gacelas y el oso guanoso... Gacelas tened cuidado que el oso quiere pillarnos por detrás, corred corred :XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> La morosidad de la banca sube otras cuatro décimas en mayo y alcanza el 11,20% - elEconomista.es
> 
> repetid conmigo:
> 
> ...









Bienvenido hermano, ya solo nos falta un Jinete para que podamos traer el Apocalipsis Sodomita al Mundo Gacelero....


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bienvenido hermano, ya solo nos falta un Jinete para que podamos traer el Apocalipsis Sodomita al Mundo Gacelero....



El mundo gacelero lleva mucho tiempo entonando su himno :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]Q2tf6uLy180[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (18 Jul 2013)

a ver madafakas!!

google saca nexus7 renovado en breve y QUIERO, es decir ... EXIJO movimiento sexy de 250 puntos en el Ibex, me da igual que parriba, que pa bajo

avisen por privado as usual

Jracias


----------



## Sealand (18 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bienvenido hermano, ya solo nos falta un Jinete para que podamos traer el Apocalipsis Sodomita al Mundo Gacelero....



A esos los conozco yo, son Rajoy, Montoro, deGuindos y Saenz de Santamaría :: falta Soria que como es canario cabalga una hora más tarde


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bienvenido hermano, ya solo nos falta un Jinete para que podamos traer el Apocalipsis Sodomita al Mundo Gacelero....



 yo me pido ser la peste

más que nada porque soy epidemiólogo 

como curiosidad os recuerdo un post que escribí en el 2008 (la morosidad era del 3%, pero ya se había duplicado ese año) que la gráfica estadística que se crea cuando alguna enfermedad muy virulenta ataca a una población, al principio expandiéndose lentamente por haber pocos portadores y luego cada vez más rápido a medida que el nº de infectados aumenta, es muy parecida a la que sale con la morosidad: al principio son unos pocos los que dejan de pagar, pero los que no cobran a su vez no pueden hacerlo y así sucesivamente. Esto es lo que estamos viviendo y el avance es incontenible.

Os preguntaréis vosotros, tan curiosos ¿que pasa al final? 
que si no se ponen en cuarentena y se eliminan los portadores toda la población es afectada y sólo resiten aquellos que o bien genéticamente son resitentes a la enfermedad o bien han podido mantenerse aislados de alguna forma.

Mirad de que lado queréis estar.

(Bank-run... Bank-run...)


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Cada vez que se postea una historia truculenta sin fotos, muere un gatito ::::::





ghkghk dijo:


> Al menos datos de la historia hombre, que la jornada laboral es tediosa...



Fotos no.

Detalles muchos, pero no es plan de aburrir al hilo con marujeos que ocurren en todas las familias.

Con esto se pondran en situacion: se fueron a vivir juntos, mi primo dijo a su madre que ya no aguantaba mas a esta, que es insoportable, que se vuelve a casa, blablabla....a los dos dias nos comunica mi primo que va a ser papa, que no lo han buscado, que ha sido sorpresa:XX:

El tio a tragar::

Pero vamos, que vayamos al lio del ibex que parece ser que hoy tampoco morimos....aunque parece que ahora le da a esto por bajarienso:


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> yo me pido ser la peste
> 
> más que nada porque soy epidemiólogo
> 
> ...



Coño, por fin un forero con una profesión de verdad!!!

Me parece que tiene cualidades que le hacen merecedor de un sitio en la trinchera.


----------



## tarrito (18 Jul 2013)

@Tono

si tiene Android, le puede interesar este jueguecito ... la de veces que tengo aniquilada a la Humanidad : :

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.miniclip.plagueinc


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> yo me pido ser la peste
> 
> más que nada porque soy epidemiólogo
> 
> ...



Hamijo, ante una epidemia de virus zombie, ¿qué podemos hacer además de sacar la katana?


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Coño, por fin un forero con una profesión de verdad!!!
> 
> Me parece que tiene cualidades que le hacen merecedor de un sitio en la trinchera.



Hoyga no vendrá a decirme ustec ahora que una funcionaria no es necesaria en la trinchera...


----------



## donpepito (18 Jul 2013)

Los accionistas de Nvax tienen una ISLA a su entera disposición, deben acreditar tener el 1.00% del FLOAT.


----------



## hydra69 (18 Jul 2013)

A la rubia melafo...

Buenas tardes.


----------



## tarrito (18 Jul 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Los accionistas de Nvax tienen una ISLA a su entera disposición, deben acreditar tener el 1.00% del FLOAT.



yaaa, pero para llegar a la isla, hace falta tener una embarción, no??

como se dice ... siii, hombre, esos barquitos de lujo tó reshulones, ahora no me sale la palabra exacta ::


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> @Tono
> 
> si tiene Android, le puede interesar este jueguecito ... la de veces que tengo aniquilada a la Humanidad : :
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.miniclip.plagueinc



Me gusta más el juego de tronos
y me pido ser éste








para los que no hayan leído los libros y las últimas pistas del autor, espoiler monumental



Spoiler



No es hijo de Ned Stark, lo admitió como bastardo para defenderlo, es hijo de su hermana y del último Targaryen, por sus venas corre sangre de dragón y legítimo heredero del Iron Throne :8:


----------



## donpepito (18 Jul 2013)

Los nuevos millonarios, han pasado a complementarlo con un HELI!!!


----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

+0.25 la tensión se palpa en el ambiente.

El impulso gaceril contra la alargada sombra del oso guanoso...

Señores hagan sus apuestas. Yo de momento ya estoy virtualmente fuera, sigo largo, pero con el stop ya puesto en zona de ganancias.

Respiremos hondo a ver cómo se decanta la cosa.

Palomitas que esto es el principio de la película :XX::XX:


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Me gusta más el juego de tronos
> y me pido ser éste
> 
> 
> ...



Paulistano, no abras los putos spoilers de juego de tronos, no los abras coño!!!!:´(

)


----------



## donpepito (18 Jul 2013)

ABENGOA.B cerramos cortos, o esperamos hasta 1.1x ........................$$$$$$$$$

---------- Post added 18-jul-2013 at 13:51 ----------

Ya está la CMNV tocando .... con las subastas.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga no vendrá a decirme ustec ahora que una funcionaria no es necesaria en la trinchera...




No lo tengo claro. Eso abarca desde doctoras a desestimadora de recursos de la DGT... Especifique.


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, ante una epidemia de virus zombie, ¿qué podemos hacer además de sacar la katana?



¿sacar el dinero del banco tal vez?

no digo pal colchón, ya me entiende


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No lo tengo claro. Eso abarca desde doctoras a desestimadora de recursos de la DGT... Especifique.



Elija usted:

DOCTORA







Y AQUI LA FUNCIONARIA DE LA DGT PENSANDO EN ESTIMAR O DESESTIMAR EL RECURSO DEL CIUDADANO GHKGHK







---------- Post added 18-jul-2013 at 14:08 ----------

¿Me estaré volviendo tío?
ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2013)

Elija usted con lo que se sienta más cómoda... 

Señor... Pecata que no respondo!!

Los cimientos y terrenos del matrimonio se vuelven resbaladizos, especialmente en verano... Debo tener cuidado respecto a dónde piso.


----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

Aquí no se mueve nada xD qué aburrimiento.

Caballeros quién los tiene bien puestos como para entrar largo en Acciona?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Jul 2013)

Funcionaria DGT !!!!
Funcionaria DGT !!!!
:baba::baba::baba:
:baba::baba::baba:
:baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Malus (18 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Aquí no se mueve nada xD qué aburrimiento.
> 
> Caballeros quién los tiene bien puestos como para entrar largo en Acciona?



Desde 34,65....

---------- Post added 18-jul-2013 at 14:17 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Funcionaria DGT !!!!
> Funcionaria DGT !!!!
> :baba::baba::baba:
> :baba::baba::baba:
> :baba::baba::baba:



+1...::


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Funcionaria DGT !!!!
> Funcionaria DGT !!!!
> :baba::baba::baba:
> :baba::baba::baba:
> :baba::baba::baba:



+2... :cook:


estime usted de mi persona todo lo que desee


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2013)

Siento no estar de acuerdo....doctora....me gustan las niñas buenas:no:



Aunque de siempre me lo he pasado mejor con las malas.....FUNCIONARIA, FUNCIONARIAAAAAAAAAA):cook:


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

Pecata, la que has liao .... ::

Una pléyade de salidorros te perseguirán por los jilos del foro.

Vete cambiando el avatar.


----------



## sr.anus (18 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Aquí no se mueve nada xD qué aburrimiento.
> 
> Caballeros quién los tiene bien puestos como para entrar largo en Acciona?



yo tengo una señal en 34,2 ya veremos, ya
Pecata :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2013)

Acongojantes los despiojes que se marca GAmesa.....cabrones son...


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pecata, la que has liao .... ::
> 
> Una pléyade de salidorros te perseguirán por los jilos del foro.
> 
> Vete cambiando el avatar.



No se preocupe, que yo no salgo de aquí. No me gustan los demás jilos.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Jul 2013)

Es cierto Pecata que si llegamos a +10 votos, nos obsequiaras con una foto tuya de verdad? ( admitimos con ropa puesta o )


----------



## Krim (18 Jul 2013)

Hala, venga, Peponian para todos. 

Y un :aplauso: para Pecata que se queda en el hilo después de revolucionar la manada. Será mujer pero los tiene bien gordos .


----------



## erpako (18 Jul 2013)

> Paro semanal 334.000.



Esto va a explotar!!!!!.


----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Aquí no se mueve nada xD qué aburrimiento.
> 
> Caballeros quién los tiene bien puestos como para entrar largo en Acciona?



Ante la falta de caballeros en el foro me autocito, entrada en Acciona a 34.90

SL en 34.35, tp 35.4

HONOR!!! ::::::

---------- Post added 18-jul-2013 at 14:37 ----------

Alguna explicación de por qué Bankinter está subiendo tantísimo?


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Es cierto Pecata que si llegamos a +10 votos, nos obsequiaras con una foto tuya de verdad? ( admitimos con ropa puesta o )



Déjeme pensarlo.





























NO.


----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

Vaya panda de sexuados estáis hechos. -.-

Firmeza señores, firmeza que estamos hablando de money...

No hay mayor hamor verdadero que el money... :baba::baba:


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jul 2013)

¿Ande está el guano prometido?
Y el jato sin aparecer... ¿será una señal? 
¿No se dan cuenta de que el IBEX está estancado en un lateral, desde que no tiene la guía espiritual del jato marcándole el camino?


----------



## sr.anus (18 Jul 2013)

Por cierto enagas a punto de cerrar el gap de hace unos dias, posiblemente lo cierre y se pasee un poco por encima, al estilo ree


----------



## inversobres (18 Jul 2013)

Con que guanazo eh... Usa en maxumos y el ibex remontamdo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Jul 2013)

El jato está celebrando su cumpleaños.


----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

34.96 y el Ibex a por el punto porcentual!!

Oso guanoso inclínate ante las gacelas. Somos Legión!!


----------



## Algas (18 Jul 2013)

El guano son los padres.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)




----------



## Algas (18 Jul 2013)

¡Vamos pepón!


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2013)

Jojojo..... Llevamos así un año.... Amonoh alcihtassss!!!! 

Aunque yo este fuera pero bueno.... Los valientes serán siempre considerados!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jul 2013)

Un señor de piel oscura llama a mi puerta. ¿Qué querrá?


----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Jojojo..... Llevamos así un año.... Amonoh alcihtassss!!!!
> 
> Aunque yo este fuera pero bueno.... Los valientes serán siempre considerados!!!!



La traca del oso es enorme y asusta, pero las gacelas somos ágiles y rápidas, y para cuando el oso despierte ya le habremos tendido nuestra emboscada.


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Alguna explicación de por qué Bankinter está subiendo tantísimo?




S&P mejora a 'estable' la perspectiva del rating crediticio de Bankinter - elEconomista.es


y hace muuuuuuuucho que no se le mejoraba la nota a un banco en España.


porque hay que mantenerse lejos de los bancos ahora mismo si quieres dormir tranquilo, si no sería mi apuesta.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2013 at 14:56 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Déjeme pensarlo.
> 
> 
> NO.



mejor consúltalo con la almohada, estas cosas si se recapacitan se pueden ver de forma distinta


:baba: arf,arf...


----------



## erpako (18 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> S&P mejora a 'estable' la perspectiva del rating crediticio de Bankinter - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> y hace muuuuuuuucho que no se le mejoraba la nota a un banco en España.
> ...



Aquí un inversor del BBVA, ratifico lo del sueño.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Un señor de piel oscura llama a mi puerta. ¿Qué querrá?



Pastas seguro que no


----------



## atman (18 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> 34.96 y el Ibex a por el punto porcentual!!
> 
> *Oso guanoso inclínate ante las gacelas. *Somos Legión!!



Y un cojón de pato... 

:XX:


Yo este, de momento, lo aguanto, que aún hay mucho meneo por ver... y el de verdad está por llegar... pero como no puedo estar a mirando a ver cuando llega el primer estornudo pues...


----------



## inversobres (18 Jul 2013)

Jur jur vamos al infierno otra vez. Volvemos a patinar en los 7800, yo digo que los 900 los vemos.


----------



## Krim (18 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Un señor de piel oscura llama a mi puerta. ¿Qué querrá?



No sé, pero dile que yo voy a probar otro corto en el Ibex, por si quiere cambiar de casa.


----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

Bankinter es mi banco favorito de España, ojalá ocupáse el lugar que se merece entre los bancos privados españoles.


----------



## tarrito (18 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Y un cojón de pato...
> 
> :XX:
> 
> ...



déjelos!

todavía no saben lo que pasa cuando las gacelas alcistas son legión :fiufiu:


----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> No sé, pero dile que yo voy a probar otro corto en el Ibex, por si quiere cambiar de casa.



Para mañana igual te funciona, la semana que viene enchufados a por los 8000!

---------- Post added 18-jul-2013 at 15:06 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Jur jur vamos al infierno otra vez. Volvemos a patinar en los 7800, yo digo que los 900 los vemos.



Y tanto que patinamos. +0.91 ahora mismo./


----------



## sr.anus (18 Jul 2013)

buscando gif estupidos,para cuando el ibex se despeñe


----------



## Tono (18 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> buscando gif estupidos,para cuando el ibex se despeñe









voltereta elegante, ostión padre y aterrizaje en plancha invertida
tal cualo el IBEX


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Elija usted:
> 
> DOCTORA
> 
> ...




No se, pero porn0 ve usted un rato...:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Pobre animalico. Quita ese gif, joder 8:

---------- Post added 18-jul-2013 at 13:17 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Jur jur vamos al infierno otra vez. Volvemos a patinar en los 7800, yo digo que los 900 los vemos.



Compra, se escapan precios que se volverán a ver en un lustro :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (18 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se, pero porn0 ve usted un rato...:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Soy antisexista, pero de los de verdad, no como las chicas que reclaman "protección para la mujer" y luego entran gratis en la disco porque enseñan pierna.

Ergo Pecata tiene tanto derecho como nosotros a ver porno y si no nos señalamos entre nosotros por ello, tampoco la vamos a señalar a ella. Y, por supuesto, sus sugerencias son tan válidas como las de cualquier otro forero, especialmente si son para ver con pareja.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jul 2013)

Freak Level: Out of Scale


----------



## Krim (18 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> buscando gif estupidos,para cuando el ibex se despeñe



[YOUTUBE]ZBa1qMKk35w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Soy antisexista, pero de los de verdad, no como las chicas que reclaman "protección para la mujer" y luego entran gratis en la disco porque enseñan pierna.
> 
> Ergo Pecata tiene tanto derecho como nosotros a ver porno y si no nos señalamos entre nosotros por ello, tampoco la vamos a señalar a ella. Y, por supuesto, sus sugerencias son tan válidas como las de cualquier otro forero, especialmente si son para ver con pareja.



Pecata, insúlteme, aver si ya por fín conseguinmos que nos baneen ::::

Por cierto, es esa Lisa Ann :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pecata, insúlteme, aver si ya por fín conseguinmos que nos baneen ::::
> 
> Por cierto, es esa Lisa Ann :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Por lo que veo, ustec ve mucho más porno que yo,
*CA-PU-LLO*

Y ya me parecía raro que no apareciera usted por aquí a meter su puyita...


----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

Bien, operación con Acciona salvada de pérdidas, no está mal para ser mi tercera operación en bolsa, de momento saldo negativo, pero os vigilo, guanosos!


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Coño, por fin un forero con una profesión de verdad!!!
> 
> Me parece que tiene cualidades que le hacen merecedor de un sitio en la trinchera.



Eh,,,, pare el carro, que aunque escriba poco últimamente, yo de epi se un rato. Además recuerde que diagnostique al Burbu a la primera. Pillo sitio al fondo a la izquierda , en la ventana con visillos lilas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por lo que veo, ustec ve mucho más porno que yo,
> *CA-PU-LLO*
> 
> Y ya me parecía raro que no apareciera usted por aquí a meter su puyita...



Buahhhh, en negrita y mayúsculas"!!!!!!!!

Veo que todavía escuece que te dejara fuera del mejor, más poderoso y letal Zombie Apocalypse Survival Team.....


----------



## hombre-mosca (18 Jul 2013)

Bueno, señores, que les veo que se salen, como yo me he escapado un rato de la "caja".

Dos cosas

1.- Que bien, que el paro en usa sube no?, a continuar imprimiendo. Buenas noticias ... o quiza no? sube el paro y el peligro de inflaccion.
En Europa igual, a mas paro mejor?. Vamos, que esto ya me empieza a sonar a final de fase burbujera de locura total. Una buena distribucion
para poner las cosas en su sitio, y a dejarlo caer.
- En el ibex entran gacelas a porrones.
- Dividendos a porrones.
- Malas noticias a porrones para subir.
- El berny sale a porrones por todos los sitios.


Pues eso, que ponemos modo distribucion ON.

2.- Me echo un mea culpa, por que las predicciones que tenia han sido de pena.

Kontron, le han echo un buen apaño.
O2, los de BS, parece que estan utilizando las acciones que tienen para hacer cortos.
Eon, ruptura de 12,5, aunque parece que lo van apañando.

Vamos, que de predicciones nada de nada, que soy de dia a dia... de tick a tick.

Porrones, porrones, porrones, donde esta el mio, ah si en la nevera, fresquito ....







Aunque esto tambien es un Porrón moñudo (Aythya fuligula).







Pasen un buen resto de verano.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pecata, insúlteme, *aver* si ya por fín conseguinmos que nos baneen ::::
> :



Pecata, no dejes que te despisten con pono


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Eh,,,, pare el carro, que aunque escriba poco últimamente, yo de epi se un rato. Además recuerde que diagnostique al Burbu a la primera. Pillo sitio al fondo a la izquierda , en la ventana con visillos lilas



Jrande Ajetreo :Aplauso:::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jul 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pecata, no dejes que te despisten con pono




No me sea talibana.... estoy repantingao en el sofá....por un espacio no se hinboca a la talibana jortojráfica no::no::no:


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jul 2013)

El movimiento inicial del SP es calcado al de ayer, puede ser otro día de la marmota

Edito, ha cambiado de tercio




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me sea talibana.... estoy repantingao en el sofá....por un espacio no se hinboca a la talibana jortojráfica no::no::no:



Es que lo del a ver y haber me da tanto repelus que no pude evitarlo :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)

Sólo resta añadir....


----------



## alimon (18 Jul 2013)

A las 16:00 habla el barbas, Otra vez no?

Que pesao el tio, Bastante Att whore.

El caso es si se puede seguir el directo por algún lado? Aunque viendo lo que dice ultimamente, estoy por ponerme largo directamente ya en el SP.



Donde coño está el gato hoy? Joder,no es lo mismo el hilo. Es todo tan pasteloso y de colorines que necesitamos algo de oscuridad.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> El movimiento inicial del SP es calcado al de ayer, *puede ser otro día de la marmota*
> 
> Edito, ha cambiado de tercio
> 
> ...



Yo pienso que no, meneo del bueno en el DAX

A partir de las 16:00h confirmación, y graduación


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> El movimiento inicial del SP es calcado al de ayer, puede ser otro día de la marmota
> 
> Edito, ha cambiado de tercio
> 
> ...



El target de hoy en el SP está en 1672. No digo ná y lo digo tó. ::::::

Hoy es una jornada muy peligrosa en USA.

Las gacelas pueden obviar la lineas anteriores.


----------



## Krim (18 Jul 2013)

Nada, otro hocicazo. Está intratable el trolibex. Ahora que ya me ha sacado bajará 500 puntos en una hora, pero bueno.


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

Las 16:00 son importantes.

Cuidadín con el barbas en la jornada de hoy.


----------



## inversobres (18 Jul 2013)

Jajajja 7900 tocados. Seguimos para bingo? Todos al pilon

---------- Post added 18-jul-2013 at 16:00 ----------

Todos muertos.


----------



## Krim (18 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Las 16:00 son importantes.
> 
> Cuidadín con el barbas en la jornada de hoy.



No se puede ser más descarado las 16:00:05, que al barbas no le ha dado tiempo ni a decir "Good morning" y papelitos volando por todas partes :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

Exitazo con Acciona y el Ibex en +1.20%

Día perfecto. Mis condolencias a la aficción bajista y a todos los que se hayan comido los cortos hoy.


----------



## atman (18 Jul 2013)

Otro corto en 1685. El caballo de Espartero a mi lado, es el Pequeño Pony... 

72-75--76-76-77-78-80-80-82-82-85


----------



## inversobres (18 Jul 2013)

Indicador de la fed a 19. Arriba.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)




----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2013)

Pero no dijimos el lunes no se que de las puertas del infienno l fuego purificador y cosas así? 

Cansinos son algunos con hacer competencia a rappel y paco porras


----------



## Krim (18 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El target de hoy en el SP está en 1672. No digo ná y lo digo tó. ::::::
> 
> Hoy es una jornada muy peligrosa en USA.
> 
> Las gacelas pueden obviar la lineas anteriores.



Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Otro corto en 1685. El caballo de Espartero a mi lado, es el Pequeño Pony...



Todavía no es el momento. Deja que patinen unas cuantas velas arriba.


----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

LOL!! 1.60! Tocamos los 8000 hoy, sí nena! Qué placer me das con el onanismo. El oso guanoso que se aguante y se la casque el solito en sus fantasías.


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Put your money where your mouth is.



En el momento justo. Primero hay que llenar el horno.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)




----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

Bueno bueno bueno y Santander superando ya los 5, oh un día perfecto hoy.


----------



## Krim (18 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En el momento justo. Primero hay que llenar el horno.



Agree. Ya en el 1695 lo miro si eso .


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)




----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Agree. Ya en el 1695 lo miro si eso .



Yo no sigo un nivel concreto, sigo la estructura de velas en TF = 1 min.

Ya veremos.


----------



## atman (18 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Agree. Ya en el 1695 lo miro si eso .



En 96 tengo yo la chincheta para el último corto... veremos si llegamos, si le metemos un empujón a los 1700, o que...


----------



## alimon (18 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no sigo un nivel concreto, sigo la estructura de velas en TF = 1 min.
> 
> Ya veremos.



Mantenos informados, porque en R4 se ha parado el tiempo real en las 15:51 y estoy que no me entero.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)

Que se marcan un 8000...la hostia


----------



## TenienteDan (18 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero no dijimos el lunes no se que de las puertas del infienno l fuego purificador y cosas así?
> 
> Cansinos son algunos con hacer competencia a rappel y paco porras



Fui yo 8:. El lord of light debe estar molesto


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Jul 2013)

al final el dax se ha ido para arriba, dejando el gap del 19-20 junio por cerrar, al abrir otro gap el 10-11 de julio.

por tesnico, podriamos ir hasta los 845X


----------



## inversobres (18 Jul 2013)

Rabazo del 15 pero bien gordo. Que, seguimos viendo jinetes?

Hay que estar en lo que se esta. Ahora estan mareando y jodiendo a la peña con un volumen ridiculo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Jul 2013)

No me jodas..... Y las acciona bajando....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jul 2013)

Hojas, ramas, arbol, bosque.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)




----------



## erpako (18 Jul 2013)

Vendidas BBVA, ¿alguien me recomienda Iberdrola?.


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2013)

Teniente no iba por nadie en particular. 

De los pocos que han acertado algo últimamente ha sido negro, dijo 2% y ahí lo tienen.....


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)

Los cortos, como lo diría, están algo quemados...


----------



## Krim (18 Jul 2013)

¿Sabeis lo que sería la ostia? Que al final FranR tuviera razón y mañana lo llevaran a 7570 :XX::XX:


----------



## atman (18 Jul 2013)

72-75-76-76-77-78-80-80-82-82-85-91

---------- Post added 18-jul-2013 at 16:32 ----------




Krim dijo:


> ¿Sabeis lo que sería la ostia? Que al final FranR tuviera razón y mañana lo llevaran a 7570 :XX::XX:



Viernes al cierre español o yanky, rebaja de rating y... zaska!


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero no dijimos el lunes no se que de las puertas del infienno l fuego purificador y cosas así?
> 
> Cansinos son algunos con hacer competencia a rappel y paco porras



eeeeeeh, celebrado los 79XX del culibex con el SP rondando los 1690 ::??

Perspectiva, perspectiva, perspectiva, perspectiva, ..... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (18 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> eeeeeeh, celebrado los 79XX del culibex con el SP rondando los 1690 ::??
> 
> Perspectiva, perspectiva, perspectiva, perspectiva, ..... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Yo no celebro nada....como que nada llevo en cartera.... Liquidez total. 

Es más me gustaría que cayese esto ahora que voy limpio de papel.... 

Lo que digo es que algunos están ansiosos por llevar esto YA a los seis miles..... Llegaremos, si.... Pero no tiene por que ser mañana ni pasado.... 

Es la sensación que me da....


----------



## Cascooscuro (18 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Sabeis lo que sería la ostia? Que al final FranR tuviera razón y mañana lo llevaran a 7570 :XX::XX:



Al primer voto de fe que le hago a FranR voy y me quedo sin vacaciones...::::::::


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



casillas........ Pandoro es bisexual


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)

A estas alturas una caída generosa es gol de Señor

Hemos hecho un servicio punta a punta de 1560 a 1700 ¿?, ...casi sin descanso. donde muchos veían fosas de guano eterno y fuego purificador ha habido gente que se ha puesto las botas 

Esto no se ve todos los días


----------



## locojaen (18 Jul 2013)

Los Botín (M&B CAPITAL ADVISERS) calzandose 173.500 acciones netas de ENG. sin vender ni una en el día de hoy.... (a cotización unos 3.200.000€) acumulando?


----------



## davinci (18 Jul 2013)

¿Alguien sabe si la subida de FCC lleva volumen?


----------



## atman (18 Jul 2013)

Ahora puede venir lo bueno... (en cualquier sentido) ¿preparados?

va, venga... alguna tiene que soltar Bernie para mover esto...

Un tiro fuerte al alza yo lo tomo como el canto del cisne. Que sí... que ya sé... soy de Bilbao ¿que quieren?


----------



## HisHoliness (18 Jul 2013)

Joder vaya Peponazo FCC +4,92%


----------



## Krim (18 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ahora puede venir lo bueno... (en cualquier sentido) ¿preparados?



Nada, cierre del Ibex en máximos y el SP a 1700. Vamos más dopados que Froome.

Eso sí, cuando se baje la droja ya hablaremos....


----------



## inversobres (18 Jul 2013)

Vaya owned a todo dios (me incluyo). Volumen gacelero total ahi arriba.


----------



## atman (18 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Desde la zona de soporte de Fran R (7770) han subido/van a subir los 210 que esperábamos bajar.



Habrá que preguntarle si se ha equivocado en algún signo y tal... jajaj....

FranR hablaba de la vuelta para jueves/viernes. Hoy se está acabando y lo van a dejar huevo para la vuelta... Incluso me estoy planteando meter una pullita al ibex... pero es que llevo las cuentas muy hechas y no quiero escogorciarme en el SP si la cosa se sale de madre antes de...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Así son los mercados bajistas, tienen unos crash alcistas de cojones; el Ibex ha subido en 1.5 sesiones lo que ha bajado en 4,.... pero cuando se da la vuelta los miércoles, hace esas cosas.




Es un mercado alcista, principalmente en USA, que es la que tira ahora mismo.

Lo cual no quita que el ibex esté realmente mal, porque no se anota subidas de forma consistentes cuando el resto sí. Hay no tendría , ni tengo, un duro puesto.


----------



## silverwindow (18 Jul 2013)

sacabo la crisis y no os habeis enterado.

Lo ha dicho Deguanos.

ejto va parriba, empiezan las subidas verticales.
Ibex baratoo baratoooo amigho
marica el ultimo en forrarse


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Jul 2013)

Una gacelilla entrando en BBVA, que USA siga ayudando - sobre todo el judío -.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)

Yo me estaría quieto de entradas, pienso que ya se fue la oportunidad

...un recorte de la mitad de todo el tramo alcista puede estar en camino...


----------



## mpbk (18 Jul 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> sacabo la crisis y no os habeis enterado.
> 
> Lo ha dicho Deguanos.
> 
> ...



es que esta crisis no tiene nada que ver con la bolsa, las empresas buenas están todas en máximos.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2013 at 17:42 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Joder vaya Peponazo FCC +4,92%



coño estaba claro, y va a subir otro 6%. ya hay un hilo que advierte del cambio de tendencia de fcc


----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

Vaya cierre, sí señor! 7957 +1.85% Alcismo a más no poder, mañana los 8000 son nuestros.


----------



## HisHoliness (18 Jul 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> coño estaba claro, y va a subir otro 6%. ya hay un hilo que advierte del cambio de tendencia de fcc



No, si yo las llevo a 7,87...


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jul 2013)

Abner que han hecho los leoncillos hoy,

tocarían otra vez 7865(f)

han distribuido unos 1200 contratos


----------



## silverwindow (18 Jul 2013)

Huele a subida hasta setiembre.10.000 by the face.
Si ya lo se ,estoy loco y tal.


----------



## HisHoliness (18 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Vaya cierre, sí señor! 7957 +1.85% Alcismo a más no poder, mañana los 8000 son nuestros.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)

Pepe Luí provocando...


----------



## Sealand (18 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pepe Luí provocando...



Está haciendo una cobra de Pugachev, que ya sabemos como acaba 



Spoiler










[YOUTUBE]AyRAGrqsMAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (18 Jul 2013)

GUANO.....


----------



## atman (18 Jul 2013)

Largistas, lean y... tiemblen... !!

Sell signal from key market indicator [Mark Hulbert]

Semanas? habla de semanas? pero que dice...!! :


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

It's time to die.

Atman, la manipulación del SP vía manguerazos de billetacos impresos ha roto los moldes de la política monetaria de toda la historia.

Gran parte de los indicadores más testados a lo largo de la historia están dando señal de venta.

Ciertas agrupaciones de gacelas pueden pensar que estamos en un nuevo paradigma, que los ciclos bursátiles se han ido y estamos en megaciclo, que la FED no dejará caer a los mercados, ......

Mentiras y más mentiras. La última vez que oí algo así relativo a que estábamos en un nuevo paradigma, fue a finales de los 90s con Tito Greenspan enjeringao hasta las orejas. Luego vimos un ciclo primario bajista con el SP en los 700 y el culibex en los 5500.

El hostión va a ser sideral.


----------



## atman (18 Jul 2013)

Yep, question is: who's gonna die?








Por cierto, que a los que conozcan Suiza, les sonará ésto...:


----------



## egarenc (18 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> It's time to die.
> 
> Atman, la manipulación del SP vía manguerazos de billetacos impresos ha roto los moldes de la política monetaria de toda la historia.
> 
> ...



es que me acojonais siempre con lo mismo, joder. Voy a ir saliendo ordenadamente, no sea que al final me enganche el toro. Por cierto, gacelillas por doquier...noticia de la web de BME

Fuerte aumento de la participación de las familias en la Bolsa española


Informe BME sobre la distribución de la propiedad de las acciones 2012 
Los inversores no residentes, con el 39,2%, se mantienen como los principales propietarios de acciones españolascotizadas 
Las familias vuelven a ser el segundo grupo de propietarios más relevante de la Bolsa, un puesto que habían perdido en 2004 a favor de las empresas no financieras.
Las acciones superan, por primera vez en 20 años, a los fondos de inversión como destino de ahorro de las familias

Al cierre de 2012, una cuarta parte de la propiedad de las acciones de empresas cotizadas estaba en manos de familias españolas. Así lo desvela la actualización del informe sobre la Distribución de la Propiedad de las Acciones Españolas Cotizadas que anualmente elabora el Servicio de Estudios de BME.

El dato es muy significativo porque son 4 puntos más que hace un año y el nivel más alto desde hace casi una década y supone un valor superior a los 100.000 millones de euros.

Este nivel de participación de las familias, el 25,1% del valor total de las acciones, es el más elevado desde el año 2004 y mantiene a las acciones cotizadas como uno de los destinos más importantes del ahorro financiero de las familias, superando, incluso a los fondos de inversión que se habían mantenido por encima de las acciones cotizadas como inversión durante casi 20 años.

Los inversores no residentes se mantienen como los principales propietarios de acciones españolas cotizadas, con un porcentaje del 39,2% de valor de mercado, apenas 9 décimas menos que su nivel record.

Cerca de 9.000 fondos de inversión y de pensiones tienen participaciones en empresas del IBEX 35®, por un valor de 72.000 millones de euros. Entre estas instituciones de inversión colectiva destaca la participación de fondos norteamericanos, con un valor superior a los 20.700 millones de euros y cinco veces más que las IIC españolas.

Las empresas no financieras son el tercer grupo de referencia con un peso en el conjunto del 21,7%. La reducción de 2 puntos en la participación de los bancos y cajas hasta el 5,2% y el repunte de las Administraciones Públicas hasta el 0,5% reflejan el impacto de factores relacionados con la crisis y la reestructuración del sector financiero español.

Con los datos relativos a 2012, es previsible que la participación de los inversores individuales en la Bolsa española siga manteniéndose muy por encima de la media europea. En el último trabajo sobre la propiedad de las acciones en Europa publicado por la Federación Europea de Bolsas (FESE), elaborado con datos relativos a 2007, la participación de inversores individuales en la Bolsa española era del 20,1% del total, 6 puntos por encima de la media europea del 14%.

El Informe completo se puede consultar en:

BME - RevistaOnLine - Fuerte aumento de la participación de las familias en la Bolsa española


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> es que me acojonais siempre con lo mismo, joder. Voy a ir saliendo ordenadamente, no sea que al final me enganche el toro. Por cierto, gacelillas por doquier...noticia de la web de BME
> 
> Fuerte aumento de la participación de las familias en la Bolsa española
> 
> ...



No tengas miedo. El miedo paraliza.

Tienes la información valiosa. Actúa en consecuencia y compra palomitas por toneladas.


----------



## patilltoes (18 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> It's time to die.
> 
> Atman, la manipulación del SP vía manguerazos de billetacos impresos ha roto los moldes de la política monetaria de toda la historia.
> 
> ...



Esta claro que el SP esta en la zona alta de multiplicadores y algunos sectores estan burbujeados, pero a saber cuando se da la vuelta.

Ya lo dice el clasico "el mercado puede estar irracional mas tiempo que tu solvente"


----------



## Abner (18 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Abner que han hecho los leoncillos hoy,
> 
> tocarían otra vez 7865(f)
> 
> han distribuido unos 1200 contratos



Casi, han dejado un nivelungo abierto en el 7859(f). 

Efectivamente, según mi filtrado me salen unos 1100. Parece que ya lo tienes, qué jodío. Con la cantidad de tiempo que me costó comerme la cabeza para sacar estos datos y tú ya lo tienes. 

Demigrante. ::


----------



## Antigona (18 Jul 2013)

Bueno y mientras supuestamente seguimos bajistas, pues el Ibex subiendo.

¿Qué va a caer a los 6000? Por mi encantado si solo va a ser una visita, así cargo, yo ahora mismo ya estoy líquido y ya opero intradía, pronto empiezo con los cortos cuando ya domine los largos.

Ahora, si de verdad va a caer a esos precios y durante un periodo sostenido de tiempo equivale a pensar que España sea rescatada.

Es una posibilidad. Yo me inclino más por el no, pero quién sabe.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)

Joder, el barbas se apunta al trolling...

Bernanke: "Nadie entiende el precio del oro, y yo tampoco pretendo entenderlo" - elEconomista.es


----------



## juanfer (18 Jul 2013)

Dia antes del vencimiento máximos plurianuales en el SP. Mañana nos jugamos el trimestre.


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Jul 2013)

¿Y qué decir de Walter? ¿Simple rebote o algo mas?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)

El after calentito

MSFT está bastante rojo esperando resultados (-3,7%)


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jul 2013)

mira google pepitoria


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mira google pepitoria


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jul 2013)

perros feos , mariconazos salid , mirad al cielo y agradeced que un dia como hoy nacio MV un jrande :no:


----------



## aitor33 (18 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> perros feos , mariconazos salid , mirad al cielo y agradeced que un dia como hoy nacio MV un jrande :no:



Felicidades Gato !!!!!


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> perros feos , mariconazos salid , mirad al cielo y agradeced que un dia como hoy nacio MV un jrande :no:


----------



## egarenc (18 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> perros feos , mariconazos salid , mirad al cielo y agradeced que un dia como hoy nacio MV un jrande :no:



un jrande en modestia, pero todavía no es 28/09, esos wiskisitos que mal te sientan!


----------



## tarrito (18 Jul 2013)

usted sabe que en el fondo le queremos :X :X


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> usted sabe que en el fondo le queremos :X :X



Cuando nos metamos en un 5ª bajista va a ser inaguantable ::


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jul 2013)

Felicidades jatito. Te hemos echado de menos.

¿Lo has pasado bien?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jul 2013)

a mi edad alejandro ya habia consquistado medio mundo :S

MV solo puede escuchar el condor pasa y llorar .


----------



## Plimo del jato (18 Jul 2013)

Mi pliiiiimo es un killer.


----------



## juanfer (18 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> perros feos , mariconazos salid , mirad al cielo y agradeced que un dia como hoy nacio MV un jrande :no:



Usted es un cáncer.


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> perros feos , mariconazos salid , mirad al cielo y agradeced que un dia como hoy nacio MV un jrande :no:



Jato, umirde i de gran conosimiento, le deseo muchas felicidades. Aunque madure, por la edad, nunca nos abandone.
Buenas noches.


----------



## juanfer (18 Jul 2013)

Jato el berni te ha subido el SP500 para que puedas meter cortos de muy arriba.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jul 2013)

Te van a trollear la tarta


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jul 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sZdaBrg8iY

:S


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Jul 2013)

Evo Morales y Maduro aprueban su video.

Feliz cumpleaños.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2013)

Eres muy raro jato, pero aquí queremos y felicitamos a todo el mundo. Eso sí, a cambio de thanks....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jul 2013)

no tw enteras de na , huecvon .:no:


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eres muy raro jato, pero aquí queremos y felicitamos a todo el mundo. Eso sí, a cambio de thanks....



La llevamos clara si esperamos un thanks del jato...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jul 2013)

blanquitos de los cojones acaso pensais que solo ustedes podeis ser defender vuestra raza , demuestran un provincialismo , eso era por ofender pero si realmente creeis esaas chorradas sera mejor quee em¡¡¡


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> La llevamos clara si esperamos un thanks del jato...



Antes de que el gato nos otorgue un thanks, dimite Rajoy.ienso:

---------- Post added 18-jul-2013 at 23:44 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> blanquitos de los cojones acaso pensais que solo ustedes podeis ser defender vuestra raza , demuestran un provincialismo , eso era por ofender pero si realmente creeis esaas chorradas sera mejor quee em¡¡¡



Oiga que nuestro embajador y ministro de exteriores ya se disculparon ante Evo por el incidente del avión, no sea usted rencoroso.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jul 2013)

Ahora ya en serio... vaya fauna tenemos. 

En Un Príncipe para Pecata vais a ver un repertorio de personajes que ni todos los Gran Hermano juntos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jul 2013)

deberiaais rezar porque evo fuese el que se pongo a ujtese , porque vuestro enemigo sea el socialisno populusta :no:

les seria muy facil vencerko :rolleye:


----------



## egarenc (18 Jul 2013)

EL deseo que ha pedido al apagar las velas ha sido acertar alguna vez el sentido de las idem :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> blanquitos de los cojones acaso pensais que solo ustedes podeis ser defender vuestra raza , demuestran un provincialismo , eso era por ofender pero si realmente creeis esaas chorradas sera mejor quee em¡¡¡



*tu no eres una raza, eres una puta mutación de algo muy chungo bro *:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> deberiaais rezar porque evo fuese el que se pongo a ujtese , porque vuestro enemigo sea el socialisno populusta :no:
> 
> les seria muy facil vencerko :rolleye:



Nuestro gran enemigo es => la jran bajista. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jul 2013)

que lesdn por culo mariconazios , seguid asi autodestuyendo, amriconaos de las bolas :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jul 2013)

Jato, escribes peor que nunca, ¿estás ebrio?

Por cierto, creo que te han colado garrafón, porque estás muy irascible. Te estás jugando un baneo...


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que lesdn por culo mariconazios , seguid asi autodestuyendo, amriconaos de las bolas :no:



Deje ya el JB y a dormir


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que lesdn por culo mariconazios , seguid asi autodestuyendo, amriconaos de las bolas :no:



Es que comemos demasiadas alitas de pollo, a usted como solo le da al wiskas y al wiskis, no le ocurre.

Felicidades por el cumpleinocho:


----------



## atman (19 Jul 2013)

Microchof y Gluglu no alcanzan objetivos, Bernanke se pone de perfil, Detroit se declara en bancarrota, 18.000 millones de deuda ¿cuantos bonos municipales habrá emitido o mejor cuantos CDS? 

*"The current plan (for now rejected by creditors) means a 90% loss for muni-worker retirees, 81% loss for unsecured creditors, and a 75% loss for secured creditors."*

Mientras las agencias de rating vuelven a verlo color de rosa... al menos en USA y Brazil... :vomito:

En fín, si el mercado hubiera cerrado con un +2%, tal vez reforzaría la convicción de mis cortos. Pero ha sido un +,5. 

Lo de Detroit si no estaba descontado le falta poco, y los resultados de las techcom en fín que todos los males sean esos. 



Ah! Se me olvidaba lo mejor! *Japón *quiere salir del hoyo... ¡gracias al *ladrillo*! :Aplauso:

"*The showrooms were crowded*. We tried to make a reservation for a Friday, but we had to wait a week," said Onishi, 35. "The sales tax and mortgage rates are the top reasons we are looking for a place now."

---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 01:33 ----------

Joer estoy leyendo lo de Detroit. Es dantesco. 

When 60 Years Of Lies Clash With Reality: Michigan Governor Snyder Authorizes Detroit's Bankruptcy | Zero Hedge

Reconocen que la policia tarda casi una hora *de media* en atender cualquier llamada y resuelve menos del 10% de las denuncias. Que el 40% del alumbrado publico no funciona. Que sólo funciona un tercio de las ambulancias. Que tienen una lista de espera de 3.300 incidencias/reclamaciones por resolver.

Y dicen textualmente que no pueden subir los impuestos... porque sus ciudadanos ya no tienen capacidad para pagar más...


----------



## Suprimo (19 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> perros feos , mariconazos salid , mirad al cielo y agradeced que un dia como hoy nacio MV un jrande :no:



Aunque ya es tarde le dejo un manga gatuno de regalo
How to Arsenio Lupín: Diario gatuno de Junji Ito





https://mega.co.nz/#!95kWUJaA!SEmCMRp_zmCKbaj1NwADnDcPNnFJp3Z7_vrU8gQ-Sls


> Un día la novia de Junji Ito le convence (obliga) para acoger al gato de sus padres... Yon, "El gato de la cara maldita"… un apodo que hará que el mangaka espere aterrado a su llegada.
> 
> Encima, para que no esté solo deciden comprar otro gato más para que no esté solo.
> 
> El pobre Junji, que jamás tuvo un gato, tendrá que convivir con esos seres siniestros, dando lugar a una serie de tronchantes situaciones cotidianas.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Microchof y Gluglu no alcanzan objetivos, Bernanke se pone de perfil, Detroit se declara en bancarrota, 18.000 millones de deuda ¿cuantos bonos municipales habrá emitido o mejor cuantos CDS?
> 
> *"The current plan (for now rejected by creditors) means a 90% loss for muni-worker retirees, 81% loss for unsecured creditors, and a 75% loss for secured creditors."*
> 
> ...



ejem .. no me extraña que puedan pagar más impuestos desde 2000 han perdido un 28% de población, nuestro futuro por otra parte


----------



## Suprimo (19 Jul 2013)

'El País' cerró 2012 en quiebra técnica - Ecoteuve.es


----------



## paulistano (19 Jul 2013)

Pillo sitio, mañana despiértenme si vamos a morir, que al menos quiero ver los velotes rojos de la muelte!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ahora ya en serio... vaya fauna tenemos.
> 
> En Un Príncipe para Pecata vais a ver un repertorio de personajes que ni todos los Gran Hermano juntos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Gord....Fuertecito, no te pongas celoso. Primer aviso.


----------



## pollastre (19 Jul 2013)

Viernes Terminal, DON.

Tenemos 3 horas para cerrar la operativa. 

Si eso ya le sugiero algo luego y tal....





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gord....Fuertecito, no te pongas celoso. Primer aviso.


----------



## inversobres (19 Jul 2013)

Bua owned es poco lo de ayer y hoy. Si quieren bajarlo al nivel de fran... Yo veo el vto e 8000.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Viernes Terminal, DON.
> 
> Tenemos 3 horas para cerrar la operativa.
> 
> Si eso ya le sugiero algo luego y tal....



Error amigo polluelo, Gran Error. Hoy no es viernes Terminal. Es
*VIERNES NO-PIENSO-EMPESAL!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sr.anus (19 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Por cierto enagas a punto de cerrar el gap de hace unos dias, posiblemente lo cierre y se pasee un poco por encima, al estilo ree



hola que ases 8:


----------



## atman (19 Jul 2013)

Los alcistas le habreis echado un ojo a Asia ¿no?

N225 -1,48%
SSEC -1,52%

A ver si en Europa ya no vamos a estar a la moda...


----------



## sr.anus (19 Jul 2013)

Espero que los que se metieran ayer en acciona ajustaran los sl, que ostiejo, lo tenia apuntado para entrar en 34,2 pero creo que pasare, tiene malisima pinta


----------



## ghkghk (19 Jul 2013)

Espantosa. Yo lo esperaría en los 31, coincidiendo con los mínimos de hace un año y suspirando por un doble suelo eficaz. Y si perdiese los 29.4 o así, correr como si Pandoro llevara patines... y muchas ganas.


----------



## atman (19 Jul 2013)

Como detalle, en el IBEx, yo tengo por aquí alguna flechita. Ya que el Máster de los niveles lo lleva complicado estos días para actualizar... me voy a atrever yo... Por arriba, los 7981, que de no haberlos tocado ya... yo diría que no llegamos... por abajo... yo daría por bastante probable el 7852 y luego venimos marcando los 7780. El 7500, si eso, lo dejamos pal lunes...

Ya nos vemos a la tarde!

*(Edito: Recuerdo que, por favor, mucho cuidadín con usar nada esto como base de su operativa, el dinero es suyo y la responsabilidad tambien...)*


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Jul 2013)

Buenos dias.

Felicidades par el gato y de regalo para él una caidita hasta 7200.

Saludos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> perros feos , mariconazos salid , mirad al cielo y agradeced que un dia como hoy nacio MV un jrande :no:




Felicidades, no todos los dias un jato bolsero cumple años.



Pero diganos, cuanto tiempo hace que nos acompaña en esta aventura terrenal en forma de gato? es cierto que gasto 2 de sus 7 vidas como soldado de batalla junto al equipo A? Es mas dificil predecir la cotizacion del ibex o limpiar el cuartel?

Jato pongame a los pies de su señora.


----------



## juanfer (19 Jul 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Felicidades, no todos los dias un jato bolsero cumple años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Jato ayer estuvo enfadado porque el Berni le destrozo sus cortos, esas cosas el dia del cumple no se hacen.


----------



## Hinel (19 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Como detalle, en el IBEx, yo tengo por aquí alguna flechita. Ya que el Máster de los niveles lo lleva complicado estos días para actualizar... me voy a atrever yo... Por arriba, los 7981, que de no haberlos tocado ya... yo diría que no llegamos... por abajo... yo daría por bastante probable el 7852 y luego venimos marcando los 7780. El 7500, si eso, lo dejamos pal lunes...



Hueco en Bund, Hueco en Dax, Viernes, Julio ----> libro, sombrilla y playa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jul 2013)

En el ibex llevan unos dias con cierta alegria en el volumen. Si dan las ordenes desde la playa es otra cosa, quien sabe igual asi tienen mejor olfato.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 10:11 ----------

DON tengo una alerta en Daimler para los cortos, mantenga pendiente la cotizacion de los merchis que tanto subir no es bueno. Lo que sube baja, los kilos del honorable son la excepcion que confirma la regla.

Lo siento HONORABLE, pero le imagino en Formentera rodeado de italianas de 20 años y me entra una envidia mala... quepaque


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jul 2013)

DON grafiquito de AIXTRON como fin de curso.


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2013)

Salgan de Prisa quienes estén ahí dentro. No se puede estar sobre un soporte esperando en rayote verde.

Las telcos europeas están jodidas, PT está derruida y TimoF engaña a sus clientes pero no a los hedge funds. La banca no chuta. Prudencia en los mercados.


----------



## Algas (19 Jul 2013)

Buenos días amantes del guano,

el ibex continua su camino hacia los 8000, con poca fuerza... pero ahí va .

Veremos si llegan los sustos hoy o qué .

Acciona sigue cayendo... pero todavía está lejos del objetivo 28-30€. 

¿Cerraremos el viernes con rebaja de rating? , a ver si nos espera un día entretenido hoy!! ::


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2013)

Vigilen a Rio Tinto Plc. Es un buen canario en la mina para el tema global de las materias primas.


----------



## Krim (19 Jul 2013)

Hoy puede ser un día jrandioso. Por ahora los numeritos azules siguen subiendo, y veremos a ver que nos tiene preparado Pandoro este mediodía. Como decía el gordo cabrón "si parpadean se lo van a perder".


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2013)

El ibex puede marcarse un guanizado refrescante de verano

Es para ponerse nervioso.


----------



## Algas (19 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Salgan de Prisa quienes estén ahí dentro. No se puede estar sobre un soporte esperando en rayote verde.
> 
> Las telcos europeas están jodidas, PT está derruida y TimoF engaña a sus clientes pero no a los hedge funds. *La banca no chuta. Prudencia en los mercados.*



Yo he deshecho todas mis posiciones salvo CFG. 
Con tanto anuncio de guano me he venido abajo :o

Ando como paulistano, lleno de liquidez esperando la próxima peponeada:baba:


----------



## ddddd (19 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vigilen a Rio Tinto Plc. Es un buen canario en la mina para el tema global de las materias primas.



Buenos días.

¿Cómo ve actualmente el momento de ACI? 

Entrada hace 2 días con lo cual no anda mal la cosa. ¿Es posible que esté comenzando ya un periodo alcista o tal vez ahora tocaría volver a recortar?

El lunes presenta resultados, ¿momento de estar dentro?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jul 2013)

Lo preocupante de acciona es que la caida que esta teniendo es con un volumen muy superior a la subida que la llevo a doblar la capitalizacion. En roman paladino castuzil, la subieron para seguir empapelando desde mas arriba. Pronto sabremos noticias. Pinta muy mal.


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Yo he deshecho todas mis posiciones salvo CFG.
> Con tanto anuncio de guano me he venido abajo :o
> 
> Ando como paulistano, lleno de liquidez esperando la próxima peponeada:baba:



En FCC hay que estar largo. En las solares hay que estar largo. En el carbón hay que estar mirando el botón de "buy" porque en cualquier momento hay que pulsarlo.

Hay gran diferencia entre las acciones del IBEX (salvo excepciones) y las acciones usanas.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Jul 2013)

Así no se puede. Es la novena vez que CAF llega a 330, y nueve veces aparece un mongol con entre 400 y 700 acciones que nos devuelve a los 325...


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿Cómo ve actualmente el momento de ACI?
> 
> ...



Está en simple rebote dentro de una tendencia aplastamente bajista. Te puede salir bien pero no se debe por regla general estar en contra de la tendencia y más si está tan definida como es ahí.

De éstas, sale bien 1 de cada 4 y mucho me parece ese ratio.


----------



## Krim (19 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Así no se puede. Es la novena vez que CAF llega a 330, y nueve veces aparece un mongol con entre 400 y 700 acciones que nos devuelve a los 325...



Ya, pero cuando una resistenciase visita muchas veces y los mínimos que marcas después no ceden, la resistencia peta. No te desesperes hombre, ya quisiera estar bien posicionado ahí .


----------



## juanfer (19 Jul 2013)

Largo DAX 8290


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo preocupante de acciona es que la caida que esta teniendo es con un volumen muy superior a la subida que la llevo a doblar la capitalizacion. En roman paladino castuzil, la subieron para seguir empapelando desde mas arriba. Pronto sabremos noticias. Pinta muy mal.



El dinero de fondo y largo plazo está saliendo sin mirar cómo. Da igual que se esté mucho más abajo de precios de hace unos años. No se apuesta ni un duro por esa empresa puesto que tomó dirección totalmente diferente a Ferrovial, OHL y ACS. Se lo jugó a la energía después del pelotazo en Endesa y en el convencimiento de que iba a vivir de las primas, subvenciones y demás .... como buenos castuzos españoles.

Se les ha caído el chiringuito. Esa una empresa que volverá a ser lo de siempre: una puta pyme gobernada por una familia millonaria.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 10:44 ----------

Machaquen a cortos a TimoF. Por España, cuanto antes se vayan al guano, mejor para el país. Hace años eran los únicos pero hoy en día se puede vivir y estar connected sin necesidad de saber nada de esa mierda de empresa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jul 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> DON grafiquito de AIXTRON como fin de curso.



A ver si me da tiempo mañana.... 



Janus dijo:


> Está en simple rebote dentro de una tendencia aplastamente bajista. Te puede salir bien pero no se debe por regla general estar en contra de la tendencia y más si está tan definida como es ahí.
> 
> *De éstas, sale bien 1 de cada 4 y mucho me parece ese ratio*.



Fundamental!! :Aplauso: :cook:


----------



## juanfer (19 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver si me da tiempo mañana....
> 
> 
> 
> Fundamental!! :Aplauso: :cook:



Don si tiene tiempo pongame uno de Philips que ya me lo puso hace unos meses.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 11:04 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Largo DAX 8290



Cerramos un largo con 8296. 6 pipos dejampos el otro con el SL en el punto de entrada, objetivo 8320.

Le cuesta subir.


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2013)

*Vencimiento de la muelte
*
El SP tiene ptde tocar los 1672.

Al loraco.


----------



## Tono (19 Jul 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Felicidades, no todos los dias un jato bolsero cumple años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



felicididades de mi parte también

¿pero no se supone que está muerto ya? 
creía que las 7 vidas las había quemado en posiciones cortilargas y si ahora es un muertoviviente es porque ha vendido su alma al diablo apalancándose en CFDs a contracorriente de Bankia sin stop loss ni mariconadas.


----------



## Krim (19 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ya han sacado a los cortox de la apertura.
> 
> 
> Ahora ya, too pabajo.



Sí...ya lo veo ya...


----------



## inversobres (19 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Sí...ya lo veo ya...



El nick del follaburras ya esta gastado y tiene que entrar con este a intoxicar. Contrarian 100%. 

Hoy pesan resultados. Ayer AMD triunfo totalmente.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 12:03 ----------

A que dejan el vencimiento en 8K?


----------



## ave phoenix (19 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Ayer AMD triunfo totalmente.
> 
> Pues en el pre está perdiendo todo lo ganado ayer...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2013)

Joder, le está cayendo la del pulpo...

y también a Microsoft


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Jul 2013)

parece que en Sep entran nuevos mega contratos en tr


----------



## inversobres (19 Jul 2013)

ave phoenix dijo:


> inversobres dijo:
> 
> 
> > Ayer AMD triunfo totalmente.
> ...


----------



## Krim (19 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> ave phoenix dijo:
> 
> 
> > Ya veo ya. Tremendo circo.
> ...


----------



## atman (19 Jul 2013)

El vencimiento del Eurostoxx movió un poco al alza esto, pero el del DAX no ha hecho nada, más bien al revés...


----------



## juanfer (19 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cerramos un largo con 8296. 6 pipos dejampos el otro con el SL en el punto de entrada, objetivo 8320.
> 
> Le cuesta subir.



Bueno pues objetivo cumplido de 8290 a 8320, 30 pipos y de 8290 a 8296. 6 pipos.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 13:09 ----------

Se ha cerrado el gap del DAX, esperemos a ver apertura usana.


----------



## Antigona (19 Jul 2013)

Vamos Ibex ponte verde y vamos a atacar los 8000

De nuevo repito jugada con Acciona, +30 euretes.

Entrada en San a 5.02, sl en 4.95, vamos a ver qué tal.

Hoy aún siendo viernes aguantamos planos.

Afición bajista, para cuando viene el guano prometido?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Vamos Ibex ponte verde y vamos a atacar los 8000
> 
> De nuevo repito jugada con Acciona, +30 euretes.
> 
> ...








[YOUTUBE]SvQMK3OQoTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Antigona (19 Jul 2013)

Di lo que quieras que el Ibex hoy cierra en 8000. A tragar cortos!! ::::


----------



## Krim (19 Jul 2013)

Maese...si el DAX supera los 8350...¿Nos olvidamos de los últimos 2 meses, tiramos a la basura el rollo bajista y ponemos la vista en máximos históricos? En ocasiones...yo huelo trols.


----------



## inversobres (19 Jul 2013)

Y sigue china metiendo baza con los tipos. Menudo piñazo se van a pegar, estan a la desesperada.


----------



## vermer (19 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Vamos Ibex ponte verde y vamos a atacar los 8000
> 
> De nuevo repito jugada con Acciona, +30 euretes.
> 
> ...




El Dios del Guano te tendrá entre sus hijos predilectos. No temas. Recibirás guano a paladas.


----------



## inversobres (19 Jul 2013)

vermer dijo:


> El Dios del Guano te tendrá entre sus hijos predilectos. No temas. Recibirás guano a paladas.



El tercer clon del follaburras. Es que se nota al año luz la forma de escribir. Me refiero a el no a ud.


----------



## Antigona (19 Jul 2013)

vermer dijo:


> El Dios del Guano te tendrá entre sus hijos predilectos. No temas. Recibirás guano a paladas.



De momento, euros, euros y más euros. Y eso que hice el tonto con Iberdrola. Es lo que tiene estar empezando. 

Al Dios del Guano lo pulverizarán mis 35 jinetes verdes ::::


----------



## sr.anus (19 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> El tercer clon del follaburras. Es que se nota al año luz la forma de escribir.



y quien no es un clon?


----------



## Antigona (19 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> El tercer clon del follaburras. Es que se nota al año luz la forma de escribir.



Yo opino de lo que veo en el corto, y de momento me va bien, no está mal para haber recién empezado.

Eso sí, los stops muy ajustados, ya tuve un disgusto con Iberdrola.

Pero nada, quien quiera ver fantasmas de caídas infernales y hundimientos que los vea. Lo que me hace gracia es que sois bajistas en el corto, en el medio y en el largo plazo. ::::

Sé que troleáis y en realidad muchos sois traders serios y operáis tanto a la baja como al alza, pero otros creo que viven en la religión del guano universal y perpetuo...


----------



## vermer (19 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> De momento, euros, euros y más euros. Y eso que hice el tonto con Iberdrola. Es lo que tiene estar empezando.
> 
> Al Dios del Guano lo pulverizarán mis 35 jinetes verdes ::::




Y me alegro por ti, pero no termino de verlo. Si lo tienes claro, no te quedes corto. Invierte con un par y gana todo lo que puedas.


----------



## alimon (19 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> De momento, euros, euros y más euros. Y eso que hice el tonto con Iberdrola. Es lo que tiene estar empezando.
> 
> Al Dios del Guano lo pulverizarán mis 35 jinetes verdes ::::



Eres como el Jato, pero en versión siemprealcista.

Solo que con más edulcorante. Tu mundo de la piruleta se derrumbará pronto, nada crece eternamente. Aprende de una pu-ta vez a operar con cortos, que da las mismas o mas alegrías.


----------



## sr.anus (19 Jul 2013)

mientras utilize los sl, que mas da, lo jodido es cuando los pones lejos, y te petan 3 o 4 el mismo dia, y las ganancias de un mes se evaporan


----------



## Antigona (19 Jul 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Y me alegro por ti, pero no termino de verlo. Si lo tienes claro, no te quedes corto. Invierto con un par y gana todo lo que puedas.



Que va amigo, estoy intentando empezar a operar solo en intradía!

Las inversiones para abuelos y bankieros.

En cuanto coja el truquillo a los largos empiezo con los cortos, yo no me caso con nadie, si el Ibex se va a los infiernos, pues lo acompaño, yo solo quiero ver crecer y crecer mis euros. Y cuando vea de verdad que haya que comprar oro si todo se va a la mierda, a por él.  Poder adquisitivo, en definitiva, DINERO, tenga este la forma que tenga. 

Os doy caña con el alcismo porque sois algo pesados con el oso guanoso, pero vamos, que yo no me caso con nadie, bueno sí, con el money... 

Un saludo.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2013)

El guano vende muchísimo más.

Que se lo digan a Calopez.


----------



## Antigona (19 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> mientras utilize los sl, que mas da, lo jodido es cuando los pones lejos, y te petan 3 o 4 el mismo dia, y las ganancias de un mes se evaporan



Exacto, que es lo que ya he aprendido con Iberdrola, que tuve una entrada de pardillo el jueves antes del CM, sin stop ni nada y casi se come todas las ganancias hasta ahora, ya lo he salvado.

Pero bueno, es que llevo 4 operaciones completas en bolsa, estoy aprendiendo! Y quiero manejar y profundizar con los largos que son más fáciles y "baratos" antes de entrar en los cortos.

Y sl ya bien puestos, hay que usar protección! Que si no te hacen prisionero. ::::::

---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 14:04 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> El guano vende muchísimo más.
> 
> Que se lo digan a Calopez.



Eso es lo que yo percibo, que el día que el cuento del guano llegue a su fin si eso acaba pasando, burbuja se ve condenado a desaparecer porque su razón de ser es estar predicando continuamente la llegada del apocalipsis guanoso...


----------



## sr.anus (19 Jul 2013)

yo lo unico que veo es que como violemos con fuerza el 7975 vendra pepon


----------



## Antigona (19 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> yo lo unico que veo es que como violemos con fuerza el 7975 vendra pepon



Yo ya he avisado que creo que eso va a pasar a hoy, y estamos a viernes y con motivos para estar en rojo.

Siento ser pesado, pero es que veo un lateral rompiéndose hacia una tendencia alcista, si eso os molesta porque os contradigo, bueno, pero sabéis de sobra que es una posibilidad...

Y el gato solo trolea, yo creo que miente más que habla, yo soy sincero en mi desconocimiento pero también en mis opiniones y en mis operaciones.


----------



## TenienteDan (19 Jul 2013)

Yo lo que veo es que hay un Gandalf en el 8k.


----------



## vermer (19 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Yo ya he avisado que creo que eso va a pasar a hoy, y estamos a viernes y con motivos para estar en rojo.
> 
> Siento ser pesado, pero es que veo un lateral rompiéndose hacia una tendencia alcista, si eso os molesta porque os contradigo, bueno, pero sabéis de sobra que es una posibilidad...
> 
> Y el gato solo trolea, yo creo que miente más que habla, yo soy sincero en mi desconocimiento pero también en mis opiniones y en mis operaciones.




Yo creo en tu sinceridad, joven Antigona


----------



## Antigona (19 Jul 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Yo creo en tu sinceridad, joven Antigona



Pues acaba de pisar los 7977


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que hay un Gandalf en el 8k.



A mi tampoco me gusta nada esa zona.

A poco que en USA aflojen un poco, quiero ver como se las toma nuestro índice...


----------



## Krim (19 Jul 2013)

Si, pero por ahora...no veo la fuerza. Que no digo que no pueda aparecer en el momento más insospechado, pero yo aún no la veo.


----------



## Antigona (19 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A mi tampoco me gusta nada esa zona.
> 
> A poco que en USA aflojen un poco, quiero ver como se las toma nuestro índice...



Evidentemente nos va a costar coger los 8000 porque es una resistencia importante, pero os recuerdo que hace nada estábais diciendo que nos ibamos a 7500.

Habrá que ver si consigue pasar de los 8000, para mi si los pasa e intenta atacar los 8100 tenemos señales de fortaleza.

Por cierto, todo lo del Bárcenas se la está sudando al Ibex, y es la única tormenta macro real que veo en el horizonte, los datos económicos no van a ser ni de coña para España peores de los esperados a principio de año.

Yo me reitero en que creo que va a romper el lateral al alza, buscando máximos de este año, recorrido algo limitado, ya para verlo más alto tendría que haber señales macro realmente claras y buenas, eso está más difícil.

A día de hoy solo veo tumbando al Ibex inestabilidad política y parece que no la va a haber por mucho que el Marrano sea un especialista en liarla parda... ::::


----------



## Algas (19 Jul 2013)

Todo muy artificial no? veremos a ver qué pasa cuando abran los usanos...
Los 8000 creo que los vamos a tocar suavemente, pero de ahí a cómo cerremos la sesión de hoy... :o

Diversión a tope en el cubilex! :Baile:


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder, le está cayendo la del pulpo...
> 
> y también a Microsoft



Ya vamos a ver cómo lo dan la vuelta en la sesión en abierto.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Jul 2013)

¿Soy en único en Gamesa? ¿Voy a coronar los 5€ sin nadie con quien celebrarlo?


----------



## sr.anus (19 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Evidentemente nos va a costar coger los 8000 porque es una resistencia importante, pero os recuerdo que hace nada estábais diciendo que nos ibamos a 7500.
> 
> Habrá que ver si consigue pasar de los 8000, para mi si los pasa e intenta atacar los 8100 tenemos señales de fortaleza.
> 
> ...



Yo creo con umilda y conocimiento que nos vamos a los 6k. Si, hay que aprovechar estos minirallies arcista para sacar la maxima platita. Pero no hay que olvidar donde estamos


----------



## Antigona (19 Jul 2013)

Ay mi ""amado"" Microsoft...

Ojalá valieran menos que el papel higiénico sus acciones. ::::

Puta mierda de sistema operativo y de monopolio. Y Apple también que se hunda en los infiernos.

El sistema operativo del futuro tiene que ser Linux, cuánto más tardemos en adoptarlo universalmente tiempo de desarrollo tecno-científico que perdemos.

"From Freedom Came The Elegance"

Y ahora, volviendo al tema, nos "congelamos" de momento parece... Servidor se va a comer, a ver si tiene fuerza el Ibex para los 8 o efectivamente hay un Gandfal (para mi un Sauron, que Gandaf es de los buenos :XX::XX bloqueando...

---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 14:26 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Soy en único en Gamesa? ¿Voy a coronar los 5€ sin nadie con quien celebrarlo?



Yo te felicito xD, que soy de la "brigada alcista y de largos" ::::


----------



## Suprimo (19 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Soy en único en Gamesa? ¿Voy a coronar los 5€ sin nadie con quien celebrarlo?



Compre 2200 acciones a ver que pasaba:o


----------



## ghkghk (19 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Yo te felicito xD, que soy de la "brigada alcista y de largos" ::::




Yo creo que felicita todo el mundo  De hecho, se puede ganar dinero en acciones mientras el Ibex se despeña. 

Ver a Hódar y Cárpatos locos, las portadas del fin del mundo... y tus acciones subiendo. Son los días más divertidos ::

---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 14:33 ----------




Suprimo dijo:


> Compre 2200 acciones a ver que pasaba:o




¿Precio? A ver si te dejan a ti también unas buenas plusvis.


----------



## Algas (19 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Soy en único en Gamesa? ¿Voy a coronar los 5€ sin nadie con quien celebrarlo?



Estoy por subirme, TARDE, pero joder...


----------



## Krim (19 Jul 2013)

Veo patos negros y subo 3 minis .


----------



## ghkghk (19 Jul 2013)

_Sharknado es la película USA del momento. Ni Iron Man 3, ni Lobezno Inmortal ni Pacific Rim. La peli de ciencia ficción que arrasa en tierras americanas es la historia de un enorme tornado cargado de tiburones gigantes que arrasa Los Angeles._

Laputadeoros...


----------



## hombre-mosca (19 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Que va amigo, estoy intentando empezar a operar solo en intradía!
> 
> Las inversiones para abuelos y bankieros.
> 
> ...



Veo una buena carga de bilis ahi dentro. En su contra tiene maquinas y money, ellas no entienden de eso. Sea deportivo, aunque en la otra parte haya un equipo con los mejores jugadores.

PD: posicion de eon arreglada, incluso con plusvis. Posicion de O2 casi casi, no ha dado de mas. Kontron ... en libros 5 eur... aunque eso no dice nada.

PD2: buen fin de semana, y ahora con las cosas en orden me doy otra buena pausa.


----------



## erpako (19 Jul 2013)

Cuando el Ibex sube mucho el día antes, el día después esta de resaca o resacón.

Parece más lógico testear los 1680, antes de atacar los 1.700 Sp.

Tenga cuidado ahí fuera con el calor, que reblandece los cerebros. No olviden la gorrita.:no:


----------



## Tono (19 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> _Sharknado es la película USA del momento. Ni Iron Man 3, ni Lobezno Inmortal ni Pacific Rim. La peli de ciencia ficción que arrasa en tierras americanas es la historia de un enorme tornado cargado de tiburones gigantes que arrasa Los Angeles._
> 
> Laputadeoros...



Las pelis de bichos que se empiezan a comer los USA por una esquina siempre han triunfado.

A Liberbank hoy le están zurrando de lo lindo. 
¿alguien sabe algo de este chicharro centimero que habrá que volver a rescatar?


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jul 2013)

Alguien puede orientarme?..

Claca, Piraton, Janus...... Oh gurus del AT os imboccco

Que **ñ* Pasa con Coca Cola?.. Fue comprarla en plan refugio y desde entonces es un manchon rojo en mi cuenta. 

¿Vendo con perdidas y me aguanto? O mejor pensar como largoplacista y considerarla como "el ajuar" de mi nieta 

Animense.. opinen


----------



## sr.anus (19 Jul 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Alguien puede orientarme?..
> 
> Claca, Piraton, Janus...... Oh gurus del AT os imboccco
> 
> ...



yo tengo unas cuantas tipo para mis nietos, y si le digo la verdad ni miro la cotizacion ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> _Sharknado es la película USA del momento. Ni Iron Man 3, ni Lobezno Inmortal ni Pacific Rim. La peli de ciencia ficción que arrasa en tierras americanas es la historia de un enorme tornado cargado de tiburones gigantes que arrasa Los Angeles._
> 
> Laputadeoros...



Protagonizada por Steve Sanders de Sensación de Vivir :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:







Ajetreo dijo:


> Alguien puede orientarme?..
> 
> Claca, Piraton, Janus...... Oh gurus del AT os imboccco
> 
> ...




Philips, Daimler, Cocacola. 

Oido Cocina!

(no prometo ná que en 5 mins empiezo....VACACIONES!!!)


----------



## Tono (19 Jul 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Alguien puede orientarme?..
> 
> Claca, Piraton, Janus...... Oh gurus del AT os imboccco
> 
> ...



espera, desde el siglo pasado se rumorea que será opada por pepsi-cola 

tranqui hombre, es trinchera segura


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Alguien puede orientarme?..
> 
> Claca, Piraton, Janus...... Oh gurus del AT os imboccco
> 
> ...



Mal aspecto. Por debajo de 40 saldría por patas, si no antes incluso..

p.d. han nombrado a la hija del botas consejera de la empresa


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Alguien puede orientarme?..
> 
> Claca, Piraton, Janus...... Oh gurus del AT os imboccco
> 
> ...



Si no supera los máximos anteriores, se pondrá lateral en el mejor caso o bajista. Stops mandan.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2013)

Como se ha puesto el día ...al final lo han tirado


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Yo opino de lo que veo en el corto, y de momento me va bien, no está mal para haber recién empezado.
> 
> Eso sí, los stops muy ajustados, ya tuve un disgusto con Iberdrola.
> 
> ...



Hamijo, si está empezando en esto, es bueno que vaya diferenciando los timeframes de inversión. Es muy diferente el ultracorto que el medio plazo.

*La negatividad que se expresa en el hilo, se refiere al medio plazo* porque estamos inmersos en un ciclo primario bajista mientras el SP está inmerso en un ciclo primario alcista muy duradero ya (56 meses) y el giro cada vez está más cerca por pura cuestión de probabilidades.

*En el ultracorto la situación del mercado es irrelevante para operar*. Una de las mejores rachas que he tenido fue durante las semanas post Lehman Brothers operando al alza en el ultracorto con Banco Santander. 4 operaciones al alza y con apalancamiento que me salvaron el semestre.

Distinga los timeframes, es bueno para el bolsillo.


----------



## Krim (19 Jul 2013)

Nooooooooooooo, no no no, esto no es tirarlo. Tirarlo es lo que (me pinta que) van a hacer ahora .


----------



## Suprimo (19 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo creo que felicita todo el mundo  De hecho, se puede ganar dinero en acciones mientras el Ibex se despeña.
> 
> Ver a Hódar y Cárpatos locos, las portadas del fin del mundo... y tus acciones subiendo. Son los días más divertidos ::
> 
> ...



3.6 soy un gacelon pero me ha salvado el mal año:o


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Yo ya he avisado que creo que eso va a pasar a hoy, y estamos a viernes y con motivos para estar en rojo.
> 
> Siento ser pesado, pero es que veo un lateral rompiéndose hacia una tendencia alcista, si eso os molesta porque os contradigo, bueno, pero sabéis de sobra que es una posibilidad...
> 
> Y el gato solo trolea, yo creo que miente más que habla, yo soy sincero en mi desconocimiento pero también en mis opiniones y en mis operaciones.



Hamijo, soy todo open mind.

Agradecería una explicación que aclare lo del lateral rompiéndose hacia una tendencia alcista.

Ojalá tenga razón, a ver si le sacamos más al mercado.


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> _Sharknado es la película USA del momento. Ni Iron Man 3, ni Lobezno Inmortal ni Pacific Rim. La peli de ciencia ficción que arrasa en tierras americanas es la historia de un enorme tornado cargado de tiburones gigantes que arrasa Los Angeles._
> 
> Laputadeoros...



Hostias :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: que mala pinta tiene

[YOUTUBE]iwsqFR5bh6Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patilltoes (19 Jul 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Alguien puede orientarme?..
> 
> Claca, Piraton, Janus...... Oh gurus del AT os imboccco
> 
> ...



Malos resultados del 2q13, dicen que por el tiempo templado (The Coca-Cola Company (NYSE:KO) Q2 Earnings Preview: Poor Weather Curbing Consumer Thirst)

Si vas a largo plazo (5 años o mas), hay un 90 y pico% de probabilidades de que Coca Cola este mas alta y pagando un dividendo aumentado en un 10% anual o asi. Ya si eso es razon para vender es cosa de gustos.


----------



## HisHoliness (19 Jul 2013)

pedro35555 dijo:


>



Venga va....que a la tercera va la vencida.::


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Soy en único en Gamesa? ¿Voy a coronar los 5€ sin nadie con quien celebrarlo?



Nunca andarás solo.


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jul 2013)

Que, pedrito 3,144444 ganando puntos para el ignore?

Que joio está el personal


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jul 2013)

Viernes a punto de abrir WS, pillo sitio,


----------



## HisHoliness (19 Jul 2013)

Pide ban a gritos, pero no se lo conceden...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2013)

joder AMD

AMD -13,5%


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Viernes a punto de abrir WS, pillo sitio,



Usted no estaba en liquidez? ::


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2013)

Amigos, sean observadores. Se están viendo muchas pistas en el mercado.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Jul 2013)

Joder el SAN ni siquiera es capaz de aguantar los 5 pavos, si esto no es motivo de ibex bajista es que me estoy equivocando de mercado:ouch:


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, sean observadores. Se están viendo muchas pistas en el mercado.



Entiendo que van a empezar a llover papelitosienso:


----------



## alimon (19 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, sean observadores. Se están viendo muchas pistas en el mercado.



Y Alguna pista para los que miramos sin saber Ver, no puede dar?


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Y Alguna pista para los que miramos sin saber Ver, no puede dar?



Mira series de precios de tecnológicas en USA.
Mira series de precios tanto de IBEX como de los que más ponderan en IBEX.

No pierdas de vista al SP.

Lo demás es tener dinero y espera las oportunidades a la baja, y al alza que también las habrá.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2013)

Le tengo un miedo a las manzanitas del Lunes...

uff


----------



## Arrebonico (19 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Venga va....que a la tercera va la vencida.::



Nunca había enviado a nadie al ignore por un único mensaje... Hasta hoy.


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2013)

Janus ...

[YOUTUBE]2Ef4bfcbfoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (19 Jul 2013)

Guanas tardes... El mejor posicionamiento que se puede hacer ahora mismo es el siguiente:

Hamaca a la sombra a pie de piscina después de meterte un chuleton de la barbacoa mientras uno lee las peripecias del hilo del ibex. 

Y en liquidez total, es decir, me la pela si sube o baja.

Pasen una buena tarde.


----------



## juanfer (19 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Vto. aburrido de cojones; lo podían haber movido un 5%, y está aquí disecado.



Queda aun diversión en la última hora.


----------



## Cascooscuro (19 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, sean observadores. Se están viendo muchas pistas en el mercado.



Pues de usted alguna...el arbol no me deja ver el bosque...

EDITO: Ya le he leido...disculpe el retraso...


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Janus ...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2Ef4bfcbfoQ[/YOUTUBE]



Lo dice claramente, Musk es el único tipo en américa que ha creado dos empresas de 1 billion dollars.


----------



## << 49 >> (19 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> [...] estamos inmersos en un ciclo primario bajista mientras el SP está inmerso en un ciclo primario alcista muy duradero ya (56 meses) y el giro cada vez está más cerca por pura cuestión de probabilidades.



Efectivamente, yo cuando voy al casino espero a que salga rojo cinco veces seguidas y entonces apuesto al negro, que tiene entonces mayor probabilidad...

Si de verdad cree que el giro está cerca "por pura cuestión de probabilidades" es posible que esté calculando mal esas probabilidades.


----------



## alimon (19 Jul 2013)

Estoy por meterle un largo a Acciona. Está en minimos de sesión. 

Para un Metesaca, via CFD.

PD: No he bebido, Aun.


----------



## sr.anus (19 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Estoy por meterle un largo a Acciona. Está en minimos de sesión.
> 
> Para un Metesaca, via CFD.
> 
> PD: No he bebido, Aun.



tiene mu malita pinta. Mejor guardese el dinero para un par de copas para esta noche


----------



## aitor33 (19 Jul 2013)

Para dentro de AMD a 3 en 2.9€ tiene un soporte fuerte


----------



## alimon (19 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> tiene mu malita pinta. Mejor guardese el dinero para un par de copas para esta noche



Esta peleando por el soporte de los 34,50. Lo perderá sin duda, pero puede que la suban a soporte antes del cierre.



Por cierto,Como veis Amadeus?

Que la llevo siguiendo un tiempo, y nunca me he atrevido a entrar.
Sería 1500 títulos, para largo plazo.


----------



## atman (19 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Soy en único en Gamesa? ¿Voy a coronar los 5€ sin nadie con quien celebrarlo?



Ya pongo yo el champagne!! 

Ahora sí estoy pensando en salirme... tengo el SL en 3.8 ::

---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 16:39 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Alguien puede orientarme?..
> 
> Claca, Piraton, Janus...... Oh gurus del AT os imboccco
> 
> ...



Resultados poco buenos, previsiones mñé...

---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 16:42 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Usted no estaba en liquidez? ::



Claro que sí, no ve el tarro de vaselina líquida?? ::


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2013)

Los usanos recuperandonse, y el ibex más bajo desde la última caída. (791X)

Ciclos sanos y tal


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Para dentro de AMD a 3 en 2.9€ tiene un soporte fuerte



Be careful, llevan cazando desde hace semana y media. Está muy claro.


----------



## atman (19 Jul 2013)

Han visto la evolución de la balanza comercial de China?? 
Exportaciones a EU -8%, a USA -5% a Japón, creo que era otro -6%...


----------



## juanfer (19 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los usanos recuperandonse, y el ibex más bajo desde la última caída. (791X)
> 
> Ciclos sanos y tal



Están descontando algo como una bajada de rating?


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2013)

People on this side, are you ready?
People on this other side, make some noise to dare to the market?
Just people on the back, ready with your wallets?

Let's go!


----------



## juan35 (19 Jul 2013)

Janus, como ves las solares?

Gracias


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Han visto la evolución de la balanza comercial de China??
> Exportaciones a EU -8%, a USA -5% a Japón, creo que era otro -6%...



Juegan a ser USA pero no lo son. Están en la pescadilla que se muerde la cola porque el consumo interno necesita que circule el dinero que viene de las exportaciones y eso se está empantanando.

Bernie está frotándose las manos. Cuando venga el tappering, se va a cagar la perra. Va a ser la mayor adquisición de ventaja sobre el resto de países que se ha visto en los dos últimos siglos.


----------



## aitor33 (19 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Be careful, llevan cazando desde hace semana y media. Está muy claro.



De irse a atacar los 5$ ahora por debajo de los 4$. A lo jato (jeje) veo un gap abierto en la sesion de hoy que tendrían que ir a cerrar, a parte de otros que tiene por encima. A mí me parece que puede ser una maniobra para despiojarse e irse arriba, muy arriba, yo la veo alcista...lo malo que en bebeuvea no me deja poner sl : en acciones usa


----------



## alimon (19 Jul 2013)

A tomar por culo, 3000 CFD ANA a 34,00.

Ha tocado 3 veces ahi y ha rebotado.

Me voy a mear, ya vereis como baja de los 34 en cuanto vuelva.

SL: 33,950




La madre que me pario. NI MEAR JODER NI MEAR.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> A tomar por culo, 3000 CFD ANA a 34,00.
> 
> Ha tocado 3 veces ahi y ha rebotado.
> 
> ...



Pandoro te ha cazado :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## atman (19 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Juegan a ser USA pero no lo son. Están en la pescadilla que se muerde la cola porque el consumo interno necesita que circule el dinero que viene de las exportaciones y eso se está empantanando.
> 
> *Bernie está frotándose las manos. Cuando venga el tappering, se va a cagar la perra. Va a ser la mayor adquisición de ventaja sobre el resto de países que se ha visto en los dos últimos siglos*.



Talmente de acuerdo con lo primero. 

Espere que lo mastique, que esto no lo acabo de ver...

Si reducen el superhabit tienen menos dólares para comprarle la deuda a los junkies...


----------



## alimon (19 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pandoro te ha cazado :XX::XX::XX:



30 putos segundos que me ha costado mear, de verdad, de 34, a 33,85 ::::


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Jul 2013)

> Microsoft puede haber presentado la cagada del siglo y se juega mucho dinero en ello. La nueva consola xbox one parece ser un aparato caro multimedia sin posibilidad de jugar segunda mano.
> 
> Imagino que el primer tiron de ventas sera bueno, pero ya os digo que va a pinchar en hueso en Europa y Japon, solo se va a quedar en el mercado USA y la ostia puede sonar en Saturno.
> 
> Conclusion, a largo plazo microsoft solo puede bajar. La cagaron.



Escrito el dia que presentaron la cagada, en junio fue.
Me copio a mi mismo para darme la razon y tal.

Se han pegado un tiro en un pie os lo digo yo.


----------



## sr.anus (19 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> 30 putos segundos que me ha costado mear, de verdad, de 34, a 33,85 ::::



bueno pero en verano sabe mejor :: pandoro es mas cariñoso
no se preocupe a mi pandoro me ha pillado en el rocodromo, he bajado, estire. Y me he jodido el trapecio en el primer salto


----------



## atman (19 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Escrito el dia que presentaron la cagada, en junio fue.
> Me copio a mi mismo para darme la razon y tal.
> 
> Se han pegado un tiro en un pie os lo digo yo.



El tema de sus tablets, tambien cuenta, creo yo. No van ni a empujones...

Por cierto, la semana que viene debería de llegarme mi Leap Motion... :baba:

Veremos si no acabo regalándolo... :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Escrito el dia que presentaron la cagada, en junio fue.
> Me copio a mi mismo para darme la razon y tal.
> 
> Se han pegado un tiro en un pie os lo digo yo.



Ha sido la división móvil la cagada...

Esta mañana he visto un link, a ver si lo encuentro

***

Microsoft y Google no cumplen con el mercado, se les atraganta la división móvil - elEconomista.es

Microsoft y Google, dos de los grandes gigantes del sector tecnológico presentaron ayer resultados y aunque los dos consiguieron ganar más que en el mismo trimestre del año anterior ambas decepcionaron al mercado por quedar por debajo de las previsiones. ¿Se ha acabado la fiesta en el sector tecnológico?
El problema con el que se ha encontrado Google se basa en la publicidad online y en el desarrollo de su parte móvil. Y es que aunque la compañía de Sergey Brin y Larry Page es líder con su sistema operativo móvil no es capaz de resolver el enigma de traducir eso en beneficios de anuncios móviles.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jul 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Usted no estaba en liquidez? ::



Se puede estar de otra forma un viernes por la tarde?


----------



## juanfer (19 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ha sido la división móvil la cagada...
> 
> Esta mañana he visto un link, a ver si lo encuentro
> 
> ...



Muchos móviles usan versiones de android no oficiales para no pagar a Google. Además el gobierno usano te espía menos. Por ejemplo cyanogen.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2013)

Vaya, vaya con los 8000 del ibex

No sólo ni los ha vuelto a oler, si no que su debilidad ha aumentado al cierre.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ha sido la división móvil la cagada...
> 
> Esta mañana he visto un link, a ver si lo encuentro
> 
> ...



Habia leido las dos noticias, pero el canario en la mina es la xbox, atentos a las ventas finales de la primavera que viene.


----------



## Antigona (19 Jul 2013)

Uff al final rojo!

Y pensar que hace poco estaba dentro de Acciona, lol, menos mal que me salió bien la jugada y salí a 34.80, Dios como está cayendo, sangre auténtica.

De momento no me salta el sl del Santander, admito pérdidas, eso sí.

Acciona se va a convertrir en mi valor favorito para tradear, vaya volatilidad... Eso sí, la tendencia a largo parece bajista total...

Punto para la aficción bajista hoy.  Puto Ibex, vaya lateral se está marcando en torno a los 7900... Sí, hay un Gandalf, un Sauron o un Balrog o lo que queráis en los 8000 ::::::

---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 17:26 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Vaya, vaya con los 8000 del ibex
> 
> No sólo ni los ha vuelto a oler, si no que su debilidad ha aumentado al cierre.



Te doy la razón! Ahora sí tengo algo de pánico para el lunes...

Aunque bueno, los viernes es que son días de ventas... (Modo siemprealcista ON) ::::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jul 2013)

Botín está corto en SAN y largo en POP ::


----------



## locojaen (19 Jul 2013)

Mis manzanitas que sosas están... Ahí estan rondando los 5€ pero no pueden con ellos... mala espina... y tengo ganas de venderlas antes que llegue el big guano...


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Uff al final rojo!
> 
> Y pensar que hace poco estaba dentro de Acciona, lol, menos mal que me salió bien la jugada y salí a 34.80, Dios como está cayendo, sangre auténtica.
> 
> ...




Antes decía que un largo ahora en Acciona solo funciona bien una de cada cuatro veces. Te ha tocado una de las otras tres opciones.


----------



## locojaen (19 Jul 2013)

Empezaremos a buscar niveles de salida en SAN, ¿cuales ven posibles? 5,13€


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Uff al final rojo!
> 
> Y pensar que hace poco estaba dentro de Acciona, lol, menos mal que me salió bien la jugada y salí a 34.80, Dios como está cayendo, sangre auténtica.
> 
> ...



Es un Gandalf, por aquello de...


----------



## Antigona (19 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> A tomar por culo, 3000 CFD ANA a 34,00.
> 
> Ha tocado 3 veces ahi y ha rebotado.
> 
> ...



Creo que está intentando apoyarse ahí, pero también estaba el otro día intentando los 35, está en caída libre es la realidad...

Yo he tenido muchísima suerte ayer y hoy con dos largos intradía que me han salido bien, pero está muy muy tocada, aquí le doy la razón a bertok, la veo que va a seguir cayendo, atentos a un posible rebote, pero yo no la miraría para el medio/largo, solo para el corto porque está demostrando muchísima volatilidad. El lunes veré a ver si corto o largo, pero es un valor que definitivamente está dando juego.


----------



## locojaen (19 Jul 2013)

ultimo arreo y cerramos el IBEX plano ::


----------



## Antigona (19 Jul 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> Empezaremos a buscar niveles de salida en SAN, ¿cuales ven posibles? 5,13€



Yo estoy con precio de entrada en 5.07, más el dividendo que ya lo vendí a 0.15.

En teoría sobre 5.10-5.15 tiene una resistencia considerable antes de subirse a los 5.20.

Yo no vendería a 5.13 si llega

Pondría el sl dinámico en 5.10, y a partir de ahí dejar correr beneficios por si acaso.


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Uff al final rojo!
> 
> Y pensar que hace poco estaba dentro de Acciona, lol, menos mal que me salió bien la jugada y salí a 34.80, Dios como está cayendo, sangre auténtica.
> 
> ...



Hamijo, no es cuestión de punto. Es cuestión de tendencia, clara como la delincuencia castuzil.

Las probabilidades de caídas son superiores a las probabilidades de alzas.

En tendencia, el tiempo corre a favor de ella.


----------



## Antigona (19 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, no es cuestión de punto. Es cuestión de tendencia, clara como la delincuencia castuzil.
> 
> Las probabilidades de caídas son superiores a las probabilidades de alzas.
> 
> En tendencia, el tiempo corre a favor de ella.



Ya lo veremos, hamijo Bertok!!

Ya estoy operando en corto e intradía, ya me da igual cómo se quiera comportar xD

De momento lateral como un demonio, máximo de hoy:

7.978,90
Cierre -0.18%

Parecen duros de roer los 8000, tal vez sí estén siendo una resistencia...

El lunes vemos...

Un placer traders, nice weekend


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jul 2013)

A los que operáis con Bankinter os habrá llegado un correo con esto:


*Es para mí un orgullo, como Consejera Delegada de Bankinter, hacerle partícipe del reciente anuncio de la Agencia de rating Standard & Poor's, que ha mejorado la perspectiva de rating del banco, desde negativa a estable, manteniendo su nota crediticia a largo y corto plazo en 'BB/B'. Se trata de una decisión inédita, pues es la primera vez desde que estalló la crisis que la firma estadounidense expresa públicamente su confianza en el futuro de una entidad financiera española.

Esta decisión, antesala de una posible futura subida de la nota crediticia, responde a la capacidad demostrada por el banco para generar beneficios recurrentes pese al contexto adverso en España, así como a los esfuerzos realizados para incrementar sus niveles de Capital.

S&P también ha valorado en su decisión la calidad de activos de Bankinter, con la menor tasa de morosidad del sector, frente a otras entidades nacionales. En su estudio, también resalta positivamente el cambio de modelo de negocio llevado a cabo por el banco, que ha reducido su elevada dependencia de la actividad hipotecaria para centrarse en crecer en el negocio de empresas y en el segmento de clientes de banca privada.

Desde Bankinter estamos convencidos de que este anuncio es el reconocimiento a una larga trayectoria de acertada estrategia de negocio y prudente gestión de los riesgos. En definitiva, de una práctica bancaria basada en la prudencia y el rigor.

Es mi deseo poder compartir con usted esta noticia para mí tan satisfactoria con el convencimiento de que servirá para fortalecer aún más la relación que, como cliente, mantiene con el banco.

Reciba un cordial saludo, 


María Dolores Dancausa Treviño 
Consejera Delegada
*


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2013)

Están desarmando un poco toda la sensación bajista que se veía. Vamos a ver cómo cierra. El SP no corrige y si eso es así, no hay que empeñarse hacia abajo. Por regla general, lo más inteligente ahora es estarse quitecito y observando al ganado.


----------



## sr.anus (19 Jul 2013)

es viernes!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]X5gpOpHbECk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (19 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> A los que operáis con Bankinter os habrá llegado un correo con esto:
> 
> 
> *Es para mí un orgullo, como Consejera Delegada de Bankinter, hacerle partícipe del reciente anuncio de la Agencia de rating Standard & Poor's, que ha mejorado la perspectiva de rating del banco, desde negativa a estable, manteniendo su nota crediticia a largo y corto plazo en 'BB/B'. Se trata de una decisión inédita, pues es la primera vez desde que estalló la crisis que la firma estadounidense expresa públicamente su confianza en el futuro de una entidad financiera española.
> ...





El mismo mail que enviaban cuando mes a mes les degradaban la calificación de riesgo. Todo un ejemplo de transparencia. ::

Estos señores de Bankinter deben andar muy jodidos cuando van tan a la desesperada porque lo que están diciendo es: Meted el dinero en Bankinter porque somos de fiar.


----------



## Antigona (19 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Antes decía que un largo ahora en Acciona solo funciona bien una de cada cuatro veces. Te ha tocado una de las otras tres opciones.



Y dos veces además. 

Para el lunes según vea repito a ver qué tal.

Al final ha cerrado por encima de 34, a ver cómo abre el lunes...

Ahora mismo estoy in con San, algo pillado todavía, espero que no venga todavía el guano, que me de unos cuántos días ::::


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El mismo mail que enviaban cuando mes a mes les degradaban la calificación de riesgo. Todo un ejemplo de transparencia. ::
> 
> Estos señores de Bankinter deben andar muy jodidos cuando van tan a la desesperada porque lo que están diciendo es: Meted el dinero en Bankinter porque somos de fiar.



Efectiviwonder, de los anteriores carecemos de noticias.
Los "mercaos" hoy parece que no han hecho mucho caso a la noticia.


----------



## j.w.pepper (19 Jul 2013)

Al gato no se la ha visto hoy por estos lares. La resaca debe ser gorda después de la de whiskies que se tomaba ayer a media noche.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ha sido la división móvil la cagada...
> 
> Esta mañana he visto un link, a ver si lo encuentro
> 
> ...




pues el reversal de google ya está en 900 como sigan hoy mismo se pulen los máximos


----------



## j.w.pepper (19 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Efectiviwonder, de los anteriores carecemos de noticias.
> Los "mercaos" hoy parece que no han hecho mucho caso a la noticia.



Bankinter ya pego el arreón ayer, es raro ver en la bolsa española un valor que suba consecutivamente varias sesiones, exceptuando Gamesa ienso:

---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 17:52 ----------

FCC recuperando bastante de lo perdido en la subasta.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues el reversal de google ya está en 900 como sigan hoy mismo se pulen los máximos



GOOG tiene mucha mejor pinta...


----------



## atman (19 Jul 2013)

No son sólo las tecnológicas las que pintan mal... el sector de bienes de consumo habitual tambien tampoco es que demuestre muy buena forma...

MSFT -10

Pero hay una empresa, Shanda Games, ayer ganó un 16 o un 17% y hoy va camino del 9%.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jul 2013)

Ronda de Jlafs!!!!!!!!!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*[PHILIPS]*http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/399012-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2013-pepon-a-asomar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-255.html#post8621290

A esta la tenemos bien calada. 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Philips]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*[PHILIPS] * Today







Como decíamos hace 4 meses (por TÈCNICOOOO), está haciendo techo y Pandoro, travestido de volatilidad, está haciendo estragos. Personalmente Largos ni con un palo!!! Cortos sería la operación más lógica. Entrada cerca de 24€.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[*DAIMLER*] http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/399012-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2013-pepon-a-asomar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-255.html#post8621080



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mr. Chinazzo.
> 
> *[Daimler]*
> 
> ...




[*DAIMLER*]







Otra que desde hace 4 meses la tenemos calada 

Chinazzone, cortos ya? Mejor esperar un poco o que confirme la vuelta, más qu na para no meternos zamparnos la pandorada y que se de la vuelta. 


Ajetreo Coca-cola al cierre,ok!!


Via sestear, esta noche fiesta en Playa!


----------



## alimon (19 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Y dos veces además.
> 
> Para el lunes según vea repito a ver qué tal.
> 
> ...



Bueno, como he salido escaldao como un gato de ANA, Te recomiendo este artículo, por si resulta que el lunes te atreves.

Yo abrí largos esperando que recuperara la resistencia de 34,50 al menos. Pero habiendo cerrado por debajo de ella con claridad, creo que solo le queda un camino, al menos de momento.

Acciona. Mejor desde la barrera - Consultora Bursátil y Financiera


----------



## tarrito (19 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Via sestear, esta noche fiesta en Playa!



no sería mejor montar una nevera/congelador como en la peli "La costa de los mosquitos" ienso: :ouch:


disfrute de las vacaciones ... y desde ya, propongo un pique de fotos playeras Pirata vs GHK 

ustedes ya entienden qué fotos van a ser la mejor valoradas  :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jul 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Al gato no se la ha visto hoy por estos lares. La resaca debe ser gorda después de la de whiskies que se tomaba ayer a media noche.



Ha ido a retirar fondos de su cuenta "particular" para seguir tladeando. Esto es Fort Knox para él.


----------



## juanfer (19 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ronda de Jlafs!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Disfrute las vacaciones y no cometa muchos excesos.


----------



## inversobres (19 Jul 2013)

Hostionazo del vix, algo traman.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (19 Jul 2013)

Janus, por favor como ve a Barrick? cree que ya puede estar haciendo una figura de vuelta? 
Mira que estuve a un click de entrar a 14$ pero como todo quisque erre que erre que el oro va a pegar otro resbalón hasta los 900-1000$....


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2013)

De cine la escalera del dolor usana,... mamporrería fina


----------



## egarenc (19 Jul 2013)

joder que poca vida tiene el jilo, esto suena a....
:Baile:






---------- Post added 19-jul-2013 at 22:21 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> De cine la escalera del dolor usana,... mamporrería fina



pepi, y como lo ves para el lunes?


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Jul 2013)

NADA USA no baja ni a leches


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> joder que poca vida tiene el jilo, esto suena a....
> :Baile:
> 
> 
> ...



De momento sigue verde-flor

El problema será el día que metan un reversal bajista *durante la sesión* y se atasque unas cuantas sesiones posteriores.


----------



## egarenc (19 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De momento sigue verde-flor
> 
> El problema será el día que metan un reversal bajista *durante la sesión* y se atasque unas cuantas sesiones posteriores.



...y por tanto, la posible ignición definitiva, gracias!


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> NADA USA no baja ni a leches



El expreso de las 21.30 ha vuelto a pasar. Es un puto casino amañado.


----------



## juanfer (19 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El expreso de las 21.30 ha vuelto a pasar. Es un puto casino amañado.



Al final solo jugaran los tramposos.


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El expreso de las 21.30 ha vuelto a pasar. Es un puto casino amañado.



Están inflando la mayor burbuja de la historia en los bonos y la renta variable usana no le va a la zaga.

A diferencia de la burbuja .com, ahora están inflando las cotizaciones de empresas de economía real.

Cuando reviente va a afectar a la economía real. Estos hijos de puta sxe han empeñado en que vivir dentro del sistema sea un puto infierno.


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo peor de la infernal crisis en la que nos han metido y/o nos hemos dejado meter, es este absurdo alcismo.



El turning point ya pasó. El alcismo está actuando como la morfina.

Lo que venga será muy malo. La desplumada será histórica e histérica.


----------



## juanfer (19 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo peor de la infernal crisis en la que nos han metido y/o nos hemos dejado meter, es este absurdo alcismo.



Cuando acabe el ciclo alcista, sera brutal la cascada de ordenes de venta que habrán.


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo que más costará, y tardará toda una generación, es la recomposición de un mínimo orden moral.
> 
> Menudo marrón para los que les toca el relevo.... y no quieren saber nada de rollos.
> 
> ...



Eso en el SP.

En el culibex tenemos un primario bajista que asusta al miedo


----------



## inversobres (19 Jul 2013)

Folladon de nuevo y el lunes mas y mejor. Julio el mes de las bajadas...si en el ibex, paa el reato del mundo al reves.


----------



## juanfer (19 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo que más costará, y tardará toda una generación, es la recomposición de un mínimo orden moral.
> 
> Menudo marrón para los que les toca el relevo.... y no quieren saber nada de rollos.
> 
> ...



Con el crack del 29 dejaron 1 generación con miedo a tradear. Ahora pasará lo mismo.


----------



## amago45 (20 Jul 2013)

Página 4 ???
UPPPPP

---------- Post added 20-jul-2013 at 10:11 ----------

PRISA
Leido en el foro de Invertia, le han dado un toque a Cebrián en la Bolsa de NY porque cotizan por debajo de $1, que parece no estar permitido. 

Split habemus en NYSE. La Srta o Sra Pilar Gil os lo explicaría gentilmente por teléfono ... si hubieran puesto un teléfono de contacto que esté en el lístín ... 



Prisa Average Closing Price below NYSE
Continued Listing Standards

Madrid, Spain – July 19th, 2013 – Promotora de Informaciones, S.A. (“Prisa”) announced today that it has received notice from the New York Stock Exchange (“NYSE”) that it is below the NYSE’s continued listing criteria because the average closing price of the company’s American Depositary Shares representing Class A Shares (“ADS-As”) (PRIS.A) was below $1.00 over a recent 30 consecutive trading day period.

Under NYSE rules, Prisa has six months from the date of the notice to bring the price of its ADS-As and the average price of its ADS-As over a 30 consecutive trading day period back above $1.00. Prisa intends to satisfy this obligation within the relevant time frame by amending its ADR Deposit Agreement to adjust the number of Class A shares represented by each ADS-A. During such 6‐month period, Prisa’s ADS-As and American Depositary Shares representing Class B Shares (“ADS-Bs”) (PRIS.B) will continue to be listed and traded on the NYSE, subject to compliance with other NYSE continued listing standards.

The notice from the NYSE does not impact the listing of Prisa’s Class A Shares and Class B Shares on the Spanish Stock Exchanges (Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao and Valencia).

CONTACT:

Pilar Gil

Investor Relations

comunicacion@prisa.com
+34 (91) 331000


----------



## << 49 >> (20 Jul 2013)

Pues vaya regla más estúpida. En el año 2013 los ordenadores son más que capaces de hacer cálculos con tres, cuatro, cinco decimales o los que hagan falta.

SI cotizar por debajo de un dólar es un problema por ser (en comparación) demasiado grande la variación mínima de precio, que pongan más decimales.

Cuánta inercia y cuánta falta de innovación veo en la informática financiera.


----------



## TenienteDan (20 Jul 2013)

Buenos días!!!

[YOUTUBE]rxbblPEZi3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (20 Jul 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Pues vaya regla más estúpida. En el año 2013 los ordenadores son más que capaces de hacer cálculos con tres, cuatro, cinco decimales o los que hagan falta.
> 
> SI cotizar por debajo de un dólar es un problema por ser (en comparación) demasiado grande la variación mínima de precio, que pongan más decimales.
> 
> Cuánta inercia y cuánta falta de innovación veo en la informática financiera.



49 el otro dia comentabas que si salian cinco negros en la ruleta, las probabilidades de que el siguiente fuese rojo aumentaban.

Yo opino como tu, siemre habra mas probabilidades de que en seis tiradas, al menos una sea roja antes que salgan todas negro.

Sin embargo amigos que dominan ese tema dicen que la probabilidad es la misma, ya que o sale rojo o sale negro. (obviamos el cero para este ejemplo) por tanto si sale rojo o negro las probabilidades de que salga un rojo despues de cinco negros, serian de 1 entre 2.

Comparamos peras con manzanas al comparar probabilidad de 6 tiradas con la de una??

Pero no influirian esas tiradas previas en la sexta???:8:

Sorry si digo alguna burrada....uno que es de letras...:fiufiu:


----------



## hydra69 (20 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Comparamos peras con manzanas al comparar probabilidad de 6 tiradas con la de una??
> 
> Pero no influirian esas tiradas previas en la sexta???:8:
> 
> Sorry si digo alguna burrada....uno que es de letras...:fiufiu:



No es lo mismo no.Comparar la probabilidad de 6 tiradas con la de una.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> 49 el otro dia comentabas que si salian cinco negros en la ruleta, las probabilidades de que el siguiente fuese rojo aumentaban.
> 
> Yo opino como tu, siemre habra mas probabilidades de que en seis tiradas, al menos una sea roja antes que salgan todas negro.
> 
> ...



Si llevas cinco negros, la misma probabilidad hay de que el sexto sea rojo o el mismísimo Pandoro.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## erpako (20 Jul 2013)

En principio son sucesos independientes, por tanto el valor de la siguiente tirada no tiene "memoria" de la anterior. En teoría tus amigos tienen razón.

Según el concepto de probabilidad de LaPlace, el valor asignado es cuando el número de tiradas tiende a infinito, lo que no impide que haya rachas incluso largas de un valor. Pero como ese valor se obtiene cuando el número de intentos tiende a infinito, obviamente -eso creo yo- cuando hay una racha relativamente larga de un valor, está más cerca el cambio para que se cumpla ese valor de probabilidad. :fiufiu:

Piensoun poco como tú, aunque es Estadística eso es ::una herejía.


----------



## Tono (20 Jul 2013)

La cosa no va de eso Paulistano, ya que la bolsa es un casino que juega con la ruleta trucada, con lo cual el cálculo de probabilidades puro se va al garete.

El ejemplo que yo pondría es el de una ruleta trucada que para atraer las apuestas cae siempre al negro y se genera la expectación de que el rojo tiene que salir de un momento a otro. Cuando todo el mundo está mirando, un gancho apuesta al rojo y se hace la trampa, bola al rojo, para que se lleve un montón de pasta. 
Ahora sólo es repetir la jugada, varios negros seguidos, y esperar a que la gente se anime a apostar al rojo... rojo en el que la bola no va a caer

Vamos, la estafa trilera de toda la vida.


----------



## hydra69 (20 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si llevas cinco negros, la misma probabilidad hay de que el sexto sea rojo o el mismísimo Pandoro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Lo que tu comentas,es porque se ve como un proceso de bernoulli.

Paulistano lo enfoca desde una distribución Binomial.Que no es mas que bernoulli encadenadas.

Y se puede ver tambien desde el punto de vista geométrico es decir cuantos pandoros me pueden encular hasta obtener un pepon de mi vida.


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Janus, por favor como ve a Barrick? cree que ya puede estar haciendo una figura de vuelta?
> Mira que estuve a un click de entrar a 14$ pero como todo quisque erre que erre que el oro va a pegar otro resbalón hasta los 900-1000$....



a los valores bajistas no hay que mirarlos nunca con ojos alcistas. Las subidas terminan siendo menores que las bajadas y por ello se dibuja una serie de precios bajista.

Está bajando como un ascensor, piso a piso. Ahora está subiendo un poco pero la tendencia es aplastantemente bajista por lo que para pasar a alcista debería subir más pisos de los que ha bajado. Ni con un palo porque hay una máxima a tener en cuenta: el tiempo jugada siempre de la mano de la tendencia salvo que haya cambio de tendencia. Te lo estás jugando todo a que haya un cambio de tendencia y en bolsa jugar a adivinar cambios es perder más veces que ganar.


----------



## amago45 (20 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> 49 el otro dia comentabas que si salian cinco negros en la ruleta, las probabilidades de que el siguiente fuese rojo aumentaban.



eliminando el cero, las probabilidades en la ruleta no cambian por las tiradas anteriores, debido a que son fenómenos equiproblables. No importa si han salido 5 rojos seguidos. En la sexta tirada, la probabilidad de que slaga otro rojo es la misma de que salga un negro.

Pero, haced la prueba con una moneda, tírádlá 6 veces seguidas y a ver en cuantos de estos experimentos os salen 6 caras o 6 cruces... ... ... pocas veces, eh? 8:8:8:8:

A Torrelodones esta noche a hacer martingalas ...


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El expreso de las 21.30 ha vuelto a pasar. Es un puto casino amañado.



Es una maravilla porque solo pierde el culo-inquieto que no sabe estar fuera (hablando de índices). No está el tema para andar confortablemente con largos pero desde luego mucho menos para jugar a acertar el cambio a bajista. En esta dicotomía, lo mejor es trading de minutos o inversión en acciones con mayor fuerza relativa que los índices.

Cuando un índice está muy alcista, suben todos los valores. Cuando un índice esta lateral o ligeramente alcista, suben los valores con mayor fuerza relativa.
Cuando un índice está muy bajista, bajan todos los valores. Cuando un índice está lateral o ligeramente bajista, bajan los valores con menor fuerza relativa.

Esas cuatro prerrogativas, encierran una parte muy importante de lo que ocurre en la bolsa a nivel de acciones. Tanto la tendencia como la fuerza relativa son siempre amigas y son las que sacan un "extra" sobre el resto. Empeñarse que querer que suba un valor concreto es perderse muchas oportunidades en el mejor de los casos y perder mucho dinero la mayoría de las veces.

Piénsenlo.


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> 49 el otro dia comentabas que si salian cinco negros en la ruleta, las probabilidades de que el siguiente fuese rojo aumentaban.
> 
> Yo opino como tu, siemre habra mas probabilidades de que en seis tiradas, al menos una sea roja antes que salgan todas negro.
> 
> ...



PAU-listano,

la clave está en la pregunta y en que son sucesos independientes. No estáis hablando exactamente de lo mismo.

1. Tras salir cinco negros, la probabilidad de salir negro o rojo es exactamente la misma (50%).

2. Diferente es calcular la probabilidad del proceso completo: ¿en un ciclo completo de 6 tiradas, hay mayor probabilidad de sacar 6 negro o al menos una roja?. Los resultados son obvios analizando el espacio muestral:
- Sacar los 6 negros tiene una probabilidad ligeramente superior al 1,5%.
- Sacar al menos un rojo tiene una probabilidad ligeramente inferior al 98,5%.

Joder tío lo tienes todo, fijación por uno de los barrios del mal (Montecarmelo), tufillo a pepitorro o pre-pepito que te cagas, siemprealcista, .... y de letras :XX::XX::XX:

No me vuelvo a meter contigo.


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si llevas cinco negros, la misma probabilidad hay de que el sexto sea rojo o el mismísimo Pandoro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Disiento. Con 5 negros la probabilidad de que lo siguiente sea un culo roto y rojo es máxima, del 100%.

Por cierto, eso de que sean sucesos independientes .... ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Disiento. Con 5 negros la probabilidad de que lo siguiente sea un culo roto y rojo es máxima, del 100%.
> 
> Por cierto, eso de que sean sucesos independientes .... ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja



se nota que pasaste por encima de las asignaturas de 1º ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (20 Jul 2013)

Sr. Bertok, con todos los respetos, creo que no ha pillado la ironía de Janus o


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> se nota que pasaste por encima de las asignaturas de 1º ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Seguro que te pego un repaso de los buenos.

Listo, argumenta por qué piensas que son procesos independientes. Después te lo rebato y que la peña determine el nivel. Listillo. No te atreves.


----------



## hydra69 (20 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Seguro que te pego un repaso de los buenos.
> 
> Listo, argumenta por qué piensas que son procesos independientes. Después te lo rebato y que la peña determine el nivel. Listillo. No te atreves.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2013)

Tumbado a la bartola os leo y no salgo de mi asombro. ¿Es la bolsa acaso equiaparable con la ruleta (trucada y sin trucar)?¿Como es eso que la tirada n+1 no depende de las n anteriores? ¿Acaso en tendencia alcista no es más probble que el día sea verde que rojo?¿Y en tendencia bajista lo contrario?

Ahora si, esto para ganar plata no vale una mierda. Bueno, o sí, _The Trend is your Friend._


----------



## hydra69 (20 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tumbado a la bartola os leo y no salgo de mi asombro. ¿Es la bolsa acaso equiaparable con la ruleta (trucada y sin trucar)?¿Como es eso que la tirada n+1 no depende de las n anteriores? ¿Acaso en tendencia alcista no es más probble que el día sea verde que rojo?¿Y en tendencia bajista lo contrario?
> 
> Ahora si, esto para ganar plata no vale una mierda. Bueno, o sí, _The Trend is your Friend._



Tol lio lo ha montao paulistano....para que tocas...


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Seguro que te pego un repaso de los buenos.
> 
> Listo, argumenta por qué piensas que son procesos independientes. Después te lo rebato y que la peña determine el nivel. Listillo. No te atreves.



Sabes que de matemáticas, álgebra y estadística no me aguantas ni medio round.

Si tu forma de comenzar es sobre la pregunta "argumentar si son procesos independientes" ..... Paso de debatir con dummies porque por escrito es largo de argumentar y me vendrás con chorradas del estilo que la ruleta está trucada y tal (te anticipo que el hecho de que la ruleta esté trucada no afecta para nada a la independencia de los sucesos). Paso de darte un master gratis, meapilas colindante de PAU-de-la-muelte :XX::XX::XX: 

Si quieres entretenerte un ratillo, en tu caso presumo que será un rato bastante largo, puedes identificar el tamaño muestral y calcularte las probabilidades (sin ruleta trucada) de obtener 1 negro en la tercera tirada. Si además eres capaz de descomponer esa probabilidad a lo largo del tamañano muestral, prometo no hacerte sufrir mucho en el asalto a El Encinar de las Marmotas Quieroynopuedo :XX::XX::XX:

No hagamos más el ridículo. Tema cerrado para mí. ::

---------- Post added 20-jul-2013 at 12:21 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tumbado a la bartola os leo y no salgo de mi asombro. ¿Es la bolsa acaso equiaparable con la ruleta (trucada y sin trucar)?¿Como es eso que la tirada n+1 no depende de las n anteriores? ¿Acaso en tendencia alcista no es más probble que el día sea verde que rojo?¿Y en tendencia bajista lo contrario?
> 
> Ahora si, esto para ganar plata no vale una mierda. Bueno, o sí, _The Trend is your Friend._



¿estudiaste económicas o empresauriales?


----------



## hydra69 (20 Jul 2013)

Yo creo bertok que janus se refiere a la bolsa,no a la ruleta en este caso.Aunque en algun momento ambas se equipararon como lo mismo.


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2013)

A la noche sus leo


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jul 2013)

En bolsa no hay azar ni sucesos independientes. Si hablamos de una moneda 100% perfecta, tras 5 caras te dejo elegir si crees que la siguiente es cara o cruz. Yo me quedo con la otra. Tengo igualmente un 50%.

Y tras 20 caras, empezaré a dudar de si la moneda está trucada. Pero aún así, te dejaré elegir.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A las 12 en el descampao, elige arma :ouch:


----------



## Tono (20 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Tol lio lo ha montao paulistano....para que tocas...



Toda la razón, la culpa es de Paulistano que ha tirado la piedra y escondido la mano 
Paulistín, niño malo ¿donde te escondes?


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Jul 2013)

Qué limpita se ve la chica.


----------



## hydra69 (20 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué limpita se ve la chica.



Pues por que no has visto el index....

Enjoy...

Index of /Blog/uploaded_images


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si llevas cinco negros, la misma probabilidad hay de que el sexto sea rojo o el mismísimo Pandoro.



No estamos hablando de lanzar un dado. Aquí el cierre de ayer condiciona el de mañana.

---------- Post added 20-jul-2013 at 14:46 ----------

Hoyja, que anda en mojitez, digo liquidez.

Tendencia alcista clarísima, con posiciones donde el lugar a colocar un SL es inasumible para mi operativa. Esta semana he operado 2 ó 3 veces.



Janus dijo:


> Es una maravilla porque solo pierde el culo-inquieto que no sabe estar fuera (hablando de índices). No está el tema para andar confortablemente con largos pero desde luego mucho menos para jugar a acertar el cambio a bajista. En esta dicotomía, lo mejor es trading de minutos o inversión en acciones con mayor fuerza relativa que los índices.
> 
> Cuando un índice está muy alcista, suben todos los valores. Cuando un índice esta lateral o ligeramente alcista, suben los valores con mayor fuerza relativa.
> Cuando un índice está muy bajista, bajan todos los valores. Cuando un índice está lateral o ligeramente bajista, bajan los valores con menor fuerza relativa.
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No estamos hablando de lanzar un dado. Aquí el cierre de ayer condiciona el de mañana.



Más o menos es lo que he dicho y va bertok y me dice si he hestudiao economicas o empresariales, menuda desfachatez!!!!


----------



## << 49 >> (20 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> 49 el otro dia comentabas que si salian cinco negros en la ruleta, las probabilidades de que el siguiente fuese rojo aumentaban.
> 
> Yo opino como tu, siemre habra mas probabilidades de que en seis tiradas, al menos una sea roja antes que salgan todas negro.



En realidad lo decía sarcásticamente.

Era una comparación fácil de entender para que se viera por qué el razonamiento de bertok que decía que el SP tenía que bajar "por probabilidades" no me parece acertado.


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Jul 2013)

Son sucesos estadísticamente dependientes, period!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> En realidad lo decía sarcásticamente.
> 
> Era una comparación fácil de entender para que se viera por qué el razonamiento de bertok que decía que el SP tenía que bajar "por probabilidades" no me parece acertado.



ay la que has liado! Peor que la guerra logarítmica, mucho peor!!! ay,ay,ay,ay!!!

---------- Post added 20-jul-2013 at 15:03 ----------

Por cierto, ya cumplo con mis deberes, 

[*CocaCola*]


----------



## << 49 >> (20 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tumbado a la bartola os leo y no salgo de mi asombro. ¿Es la bolsa acaso equiaparable con la ruleta (trucada y sin trucar)?



Algunos piensan que sí.

En el libro "Un paseo aleatorio por Wall Street" se defiende esa idea.



> ¿Como es eso que la tirada n+1 no depende de las n anteriores? ¿Acaso en tendencia alcista no es más probble que el día sea verde que rojo?¿Y en tendencia bajista lo contrario?



Justamente, los que defienden que la bolsa es más aleatoria de lo que estamos dispuestos a admitir, reniegan por completo del concepto de "tendencia".

Si tiras una serie de monedas y haces que la cotización suba con las caras y baje con las cruces y le enseñas la gráfica a un "analista técnico" podría llegar a decirte "esto está en tendencia alcista claramente", lo cual por supuesto no tiene ningún sentido si las subidas y bajadas proceden del lanzamiento de una moneda.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jul 2013)

> dijo:


> En realidad lo decía sarcásticamente.
> 
> Era una comparación fácil de entender para que se viera por qué el razonamiento de bertok que decía que el SP tenía que bajar "por probabilidades" no me parece acertado.



Yo sí te entendí. Y comparto el argumento. Es más, que Bankia baje y baje no invita a pensar que en breve empiece a subir. Ni que Amadeus estos últimos meses sólo suba, que en breve empiece a bajar.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Algunos piensan que sí.
> 
> En el libro "Un paseo aleatorio por Wall Street" se defiende esa idea.
> 
> ...





Ok, intentaré subir de nivel. Primero, ¿que escala temporal estamos hablando? Yo veo que en escalas sufientemente grandes se observan tendencia ¿en ultracorto? Pues ahí no podría segurarlo :cook: 

Por otro lado, el concepto de tendencia es a posteri, es decir se está en tendencia alcista por que el precio ha subido más que lo que ha bajado en un periodo determinado (de perogrullo). ¿De ahí a decir que por estar en tendencia alcista la probabilidad de que el precio próximo suba es mayor que la que baje? Pues no sabría decirle. Lo que quería decir en mi post es que en un periodo con tendencia alcista habrá más días verdes que rojos.(excel opening, yahoo downloading, fight!)

Además si estamos en tendencia alcista, me juego un alrgo y m enculan. Al día siguiente me vuelven a encular, piramido y me vuelven encular pues.... Hoyga chico, que no estamos en tendencia alcista :: (luego nos ponemos cortos y peponea.... a classic)


Edito: Lo que si que había leido por ahí es que random walk la bolsa tampoco es. ¿Que tenga mucho ruido producido por la gran cantidad de agentes que intervienen?Ok. Pero aleatorio, no se, no se. ¿Que elemento introduciría esa aleatoriedad? O quizas lo que yo entiendo como ruido, estos autorea llaman componente aleatoria ienso:


----------



## << 49 >> (20 Jul 2013)

Exacto: Qué curioso que siempre se hable de las tendencias "a posteriori". Si estuviera claro que los precios van hacia cierto sitio, llegarían a ese sitio inmediatamente, no en días o en semanas.

Para quienes piensan que la bolsa es aleatoria, las tendencias no son más que pajas mentales.


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tumbado a la bartola os leo y no salgo de mi asombro. ¿Es la bolsa acaso equiaparable con la ruleta (trucada y sin trucar)?¿Como es eso que la tirada n+1 no depende de las n anteriores? ¿Acaso en tendencia alcista no es más probble que el día sea verde que rojo?¿Y en tendencia bajista lo contrario?
> 
> Ahora si, esto para ganar plata no vale una mierda. Bueno, o sí, _The Trend is your Friend._



Para una persona que no sea automática como un robot, los resultados en una inversión le acojonan o le relajan para la siguiente. La psicología influye cuando no se actúa como un autómata. Incluso, muchos algos rebajan sus posiciones en función del performance anterior.

Nadie se acuerda del que dobla apuesta cuando la ha cagado antes para poder recuperar en la siguiente?.
Nadie se acuerda de cuál es el rational de la piramidación?.

---------- Post added 20-jul-2013 at 15:59 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Sabes que de matemáticas, álgebra y estadística no me aguantas ni medio round.
> 
> Si tu forma de comenzar es sobre la pregunta "argumentar si son procesos independientes" ..... Paso de debatir con dummies porque por escrito es largo de argumentar y me vendrás con chorradas del estilo que la ruleta está trucada y tal (te anticipo que el hecho de que la ruleta esté trucada no afecta para nada a la independencia de los sucesos). Paso de darte un master gratis, meapilas colindante de PAU-de-la-muelte :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ...




Sabes que te has resbalado y has tenido la lengua fácil. Un retirada a tiempo muchas veces impide una derrota, que no ganar. ::. Regresa a la trinchera, te has lucido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Exacto: Qué curioso que siempre se hable de las tendencias "a posteriori". Si estuviera claro que los precios van hacia cierto sitio, llegarían a ese sitio inmediatamente, no en días o en semanas.
> 
> Para quienes piensan que la bolsa es aleatoria, las tendencias no son más que pajas mentales.



Lo que está claro es que hay ciertos peridos en los que el precio suba más que baja, y otros en los que baja más que sube. Lo que hay que hacer es estar en el lado correcto, ¿Como? Ahhhh.......


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Yo creo bertok que janus se refiere a la bolsa,no a la ruleta en este caso.Aunque en algun momento ambas se equipararon como lo mismo.



Esto va de bolsa y no de ruleta. Quien no aplica conocimiento o técnica ... está hablando de ruleta. Quizá el que nunca reconoce perder está en ese track.

---------- Post added 20-jul-2013 at 16:04 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A las 12 en el descampao, elige arma :ouch:



Vete entrenando y de paso disfruta de la peli que es muy buena y bruta.

Arena DVDR.avi

---------- Post added 20-jul-2013 at 16:10 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ok, intentaré subir de nivel. Primero, ¿que escala temporal estamos hablando? Yo veo que en escalas sufientemente grandes se observan tendencia ¿en ultracorto? Pues ahí no podría segurarlo :cook:
> 
> Por otro lado, el concepto de tendencia es a posteri, es decir se está en tendencia alcista por que el precio ha subido más que lo que ha bajado en un periodo determinado (de perogrullo). ¿De ahí a decir que por estar en tendencia alcista la probabilidad de que el precio próximo suba es mayor que la que baje? Pues no sabría decirle. Lo que quería decir en mi post es que en un periodo con tendencia alcista habrá más días verdes que rojos.(excel opening, yahoo downloading, fight!)
> 
> ...




No lo intentes, es imposible. La bolsa es como es porque unos piensan A y otros piensan B. Ganan los que más dinero tienen (o más fuerza tienen para mantener su estrategia sea A o B).

Un ejemplo, hace unos años se zumbaron a OHL desde más de 30 euros por acción hasta por debajo de 10 euros por acción. El motivo fue que unos fondos decidieron salirse del valor y para ello estuvieron una temporada vendiendo constantemente.

Otro ejemplo, saben por qué UBS ha estado vendiendo millones y millones de acciones durante el último año?. Es que cada mañana se levantaban de la cama y decidían online que ese día iban a vender?.

Hay cosas que el mero hecho de rebatirlas indican que no se entiende que la selva está llena de bichos.

El puro arbitraje que ha hecho millonario a Jim Simmons no es otra cosa que ajustarse a las diferentes cotizaciones en multitud de mercados para el mismo subyacente. Es decir, mirar hacia atrás.

La bolsa no es otra cosa que decidir qué culo follarse mañana y eso nunca queda sujeto a lo aleatorio.

---------- Post added 20-jul-2013 at 16:13 ----------




<< 49 >> dijo:


> Exacto: Qué curioso que siempre se hable de las tendencias "a posteriori". Si estuviera claro que los precios van hacia cierto sitio, llegarían a ese sitio inmediatamente, no en días o en semanas.
> 
> Para quienes piensan que la bolsa es aleatoria, las tendencias no son más que pajas mentales.



Se lo voy a decir bajito: las tendencias existen y ellas gobiernan tanto al SP (hacia arriba) como al IBEX (hacia abajo). Las tendencias responden a procesos de acumulación o distribución. Los grandes no entran o salen completamente en un instante, ni en un día ni en una semana.

---------- Post added 20-jul-2013 at 16:15 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que hay ciertos peridos en los que el precio suba más que baja, y otros en los que baja más que. Lo que hay que hacer es estar en el lado correcto, ¿Como? Ahhhh.......



Can't stop cause we're so high ::

[YOUTUBE]FT7MWDoW_rc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2013)

Por cierto....maldito STEAM!!!!!!!







3.5€


----------



## paulistano (20 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Toda la razón, la culpa es de Paulistano que ha tirado la piedra y escondido la mano
> Paulistín, niño malo ¿donde te escondes?



Argggg... La que he liado, me encanta... Jajaj

Ando de piscinismo pero les leo atentamente.


----------



## erpako (20 Jul 2013)

Discutamos amigablemente sobre la teoría de los mercados eficientes.

Y luego sobre el riesgo de mercado y el riesgo específico.

¿Han probado a calcular el número de días que labolsa sube y elque ha bajado?.Si ambos se acercan al 50%, pueden tener razón.:rolleye:



> En finanzas la hipótesis de eficiencia de los mercados afirma que un mercado de valores es "informacionalmente eficiente" cuando la competencia entre los distintos participantes que intervienen en el mismo, conduce a una situación de equilibrio en la que el precio de mercado de un título constituye una buena estimación de su precio teórico o intrínseco. *Expresado de otra forma, los precios de los títulos de crédito (como las acciones) que se negocian en un mercado financiero eficiente reflejan toda la información existente y se ajustan total y rápidamente a los nuevos datos que puedan surgir*.
> Si todos los títulos están perfectamente valorados, los inversores obtendrán un rendimiento sobre su inversión que será el apropiado para el nivel de riesgo asumido, sin importar cuáles sean los títulos adquiridos.
> Es decir, en un mercado eficiente todos los títulos estarán perfectamente valorados, por lo que no existirán títulos sobre o infravalorados. El precio de los activos negociados en los mercados financieros refleja, en esa situación, toda la información conocida por los miembros del mercado y todas las creencias de los inversores sobre el futuro.
> Esta hipótesis implica que no es posible superar de forma consistente los resultados del mercado excepto a través de la suerte o de la información privilegiada y que el tiempo, el dinero y el esfuerzo gastados en el análisis del valor intrínseco de los títulos será inútil. Sugiere también que el flujo futuro de noticias que determinará el precio de las acciones es aleatorio y que no es posible conocerlo por adelantado. La hipótesis de eficiencia de los mercados es una pieza central de la teoría de los mercados eficientes.1
> ...


----------



## hydra69 (20 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Discutamos amigablemente sobre la teoría de los mercados eficientes.
> 
> Y luego sobre el riesgo de mercado y el riesgo específico.
> 
> ¿Han probado a calcular el número de días que labolsa sube y elque ha bajado?.Si ambos se acercan al 50%, pueden tener razón.:rolleye:



El problema de la teoría del paseo aleatorio aplicado en bolsa es que no tiene en consideración que hay "agentes" que tienen suficiente peso para mover indices a voluntad..sin necesidad que intervengan los demás agentes...

Con lo que la aleatoriedad se va al garete.Por eso nos fijamos en el barbas...o en posiciones de compra o venta de los leoncios...


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

Para los que necesiten volver al cole:

*Nivel básico*
(A+B).C= A.C+B.C

Propiedad conmutativa, asociativa o distributiva?

*Nivel medio*

m.c.m(a,b) x m.c.d(a,b)

es mayor, menor o igual que a.b?


*Nivel avanzado*

¿cuál es el número al que sumándole 11+10 nos hace saltar de un entero con raíz cuadrada perfecta a otro entero con raíz cuadrada perfecta?
Pista: si se le suma 11+10+12+11 también se salta a otro con raíz cuadrada perfecta. Y también si se le suma 11+10+12+11+13+12.
Pista específica para Bertok: estamos hablando de un número entero positivo. No vaya a ser que se tire días tratando de resolver la raíz cuadrada de un número negativo.::


*Nivel de traca*

Dos números primos pueden, desde la moral cristiana, formar parte de un entero compuesto?. El 1 como divisor no cuenta, lo digo por los ventajistas.
Pista: un entero compuesto es aquel que tiene más de dos divisores.


*Nivel Extreme Survivor*

Detalla cómo con una hoja en blanco, un lápiz, una lata vacía de tomate "El Jinete", y una regla de plástico sin numeración ..... eres capaz de hacer un divisor de ángulos perfecto.


Para Bertok:

1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 ....... ¿dónde está el error?. Pista, el número perdido se pronuncia en inglés y su fonética en español apunta a quien se ha llevado el owned al más charlatán en el día de hoy.


----------



## hydra69 (20 Jul 2013)

Yo lo "desde la moral cristiana" me ha reventao...,,,::


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Para los que necesiten volver al cole:
> 
> *Nivel básico*
> (A+B).C= A.C+B.C
> ...



Me quedo en el *nivel básico*: propiedad distributiva.
La caló no da pa más.


----------



## erpako (20 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> El problema de la teoría del paseo aleatorio aplicado en bolsa es que no tiene en consideración que hay "agentes" que tienen suficiente peso para mover indices a voluntad..sin necesidad que intervengan los demás agentes...
> 
> Con lo que la aleatoriedad se va al garete.Por eso nos fijamos en el barbas...o en posiciones de compra o venta de los leoncios...



Si los "grandes inversores" no compiten, es decir unos piensan que va a subir y otros a bajar, según interpreten la información presente como expectativas de futuro. En cambio si actúan de manera "concertada" en una misma dirección me parece correcto.

Es como bien dice usted, el barbas o por extensión los bancos centrales son los que se de cargan la teoría del mercado eficiente, no los "agentes".

Pruebe en el IBEX *a* computar las jornadas que ha subido y las que ha bajado, compruebe que oscilan entorno al 50%,si toma periodos extensos.


----------



## << 49 >> (20 Jul 2013)

Yo dejé de creer definitivamente en la teoría de los mercados eficientes cuando la gente seguía comprando Bankias a 5€ y a 6€ y al mismo tiempo se podían comprar casi a 1,35€ acudiendo a la ampliación.

Pero me sigue pareciendo una idea muy seductora, al igual que lo del paseo aleatorio. Si la planteo aquí no es porque esté de acuerdo al 100% sino como tema para discutir amigablemente.

(Yo también me he quedado así con lo de la moral cristiana: :


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Yo dejé de creer definitivamente en la teoría de los mercados eficientes cuando la gente seguía comprando Bankias a 5€ y a 6€ y al mismo tiempo se podían comprar casi a 1,35€ acudiendo a la ampliación.
> 
> Pero me sigue pareciendo una idea muy seductora, al igual que lo del paseo aleatorio. Si la planteo aquí no es porque esté de acuerdo al 100% sino como tema para discutir amigablemente.
> 
> (Yo también me he quedado así con lo de la moral cristiana: :



En esa coletilla está la respuesta :o


----------



## ponzi (20 Jul 2013)

> dijo:


> Yo dejé de creer definitivamente en la teoría de los mercados eficientes cuando la gente seguía comprando Bankias a 5€ y a 6€ y al mismo tiempo se podían comprar casi a 1,35€ acudiendo a la ampliación.
> 
> Pero me sigue pareciendo una idea muy seductora, al igual que lo del paseo aleatorio. Si la planteo aquí no es porque esté de acuerdo al 100% sino como tema para discutir amigablemente.
> 
> (Yo también me he quedado así con lo de la moral cristiana: :



Es que los mercados eficientes no existen, eso es una panacea.Gracias a la ineficiencia del mercado se puede ganar mucho dinero y si no que se lo digan a warren buffet.Por poner un ejemplo iberdrola no pasa de valer como empresa 35000 mill a 14000 en dos meses y sin ninguna justificacion, es lo que se llaman los miedos y filias del ser humano, entender y asimilar una idea tan simple es mas complejo de lo que a priori parece pero si se consigue en este mundillo ya se tiene ganado mas del 50%, al margen de que te guíes por gráficos, noticias,AF o por los posos del café.


----------



## ponzi (20 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Discutamos amigablemente sobre la teoría de los mercados eficientes.
> 
> Y luego sobre el riesgo de mercado y el riesgo específico.
> 
> ¿Han probado a calcular el número de días que labolsa sube y elque ha bajado?.Si ambos se acercan al 50%, pueden tener razón.:rolleye:



Yo en índices y por años, por clara ventaja ganaba el verde. Supongo que por como te expreesas te estas acercando a este mundillo a través de markovich y sharpe, sinceramente yo creo que estaban equivocados, si bien un valor se puede mover con mayor probabilidad en determinados rangos, la realidad empresarial pareja a ese valor puede verse profiundamente afectada y el valor terminara rigiwendoae sobre otras normas y variables.

http://ciberconta.unizar.es/leccion/fin004/110.HTM


Sobre la teoría del mercado eficiente pura aunque su concepción es acertada a largo plazo tiene un error de base muy importante y es que omite una de las variables mas importantes, la psicológia del ser humano a corto plazo. Aunque el mercado a largo sea como una maquinaria de un reloj suizo a corto depende de los movimientos maniaco depresivos de todos los actores que entran en juego o simplemente de la manipulación pura y dura de los grandes fondos.

http://www.enciclopediafinanciera.c...nciadelosmercados/antecedentes-historicos.htm


----------



## Tono (20 Jul 2013)

Antes de ir a dar un paseo y pegarme un chapuzón en un río tan limpio que puedes beber al mismo tiempo que nadas (yo mismo soy el que periódicamente analizo el agua) me voy a poner filosófico. Voy a intentar sacaros unas cuantas ideas matemáticas de la cabeza e inculcaros algunas propias de genética, adaptación y evolución. Cosas de deformación profesional.

Los mercados, la economía en general, funcionan como seres vivos en una jungla. El fuerte se come al débil, pero los débiles se reproducen y evolucionan más rápido (en una selva nunca puede haber más leones que gacelas, ya que no habría comida y se extinguirían). 
Una empresa es un tierno recién nacido al principio, que según crece aprende a conocer el medio, a moverse antes que el resto para llegar a la comida, a enfrentarse a su competencia eliminándola antes de que lo eliminen a él, a expandir su zona para llegar a más clientes, modernizarse, anticiparse, etc.
Sólo así llegará a ser la más fuerte en su nicho de mercado o morirá en el camino.

Como inversor en lo que me fijo es en estas cosas, qué empresa es la que ya va por delante, cual es la que está adelantándose a las tendencias, cual es la más innovadora, cual es la que más nicho de mercado está creando, cual es la que ha alcanzado una madurez y una posición segura sin depredadores a su alrededor, etc .
Fijándose en estas cosas la inversión a largo plazo funciona, con paciencia e invirtiendo sólo el dinero que no vas a necesitar en mucho tiempo. Así evitas el corto plazo que no es más que un mundo plagado de trampas, mentiras, estafas, histerias-miedos-euforias y movimientos de masas emburrecidas por cualquier chisme, sujetos de la noche a la mañana a las leyes políticas nacidas del soborno y no a lo que es la ley natural de mercado (pero que a larga es la que se impone). 

Me voy a estudiar la naturaleza en persona. Buen finde.


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Antes de ir a dar un paseo y pegarme un chapuzón en un río tan limpio que puedes beber al mismo tiempo que nadas (yo mismo soy el que periódicamente analizo el agua) me voy a poner filosófico. Voy a intentar sacaros unas cuantas ideas matemáticas de la cabeza e inculcaros algunas propias de genética, adaptación y evolución. Cosas de deformación profesional.
> 
> Los mercados, la economía en general, funcionan como seres vivos en una jungla. El fuerte se come al débil, pero los débiles se reproducen y evolucionan más rápido (en una selva nunca puede haber más leones que gacelas, ya que no habría comida y se extinguirían).
> Una empresa es un tierno recién nacido al principio, que según crece aprende a conocer el medio, a moverse antes que el resto para llegar a la comida, a enfrentarse a su competencia eliminándola antes de que lo eliminen a él, a expandir su zona para llegar a más clientes, modernizarse, anticiparse, etc.
> ...




Cuidado que el timing es determinante en la bolsa. *Se trata de dado un momento concreto, obtener el margen de valor no percibido*. 

Es esta idea la que explica como una empresa innovadora como Apple ha sido muy mala inversión desde septiembre de 2012. Y en este caso, dudo que eso de que a largo plazo la innovación sale generando plusvalías.

El problema es que cuando uno se da cuenta de la innovación y del valor que aporta, quizá llegue a la hora de los postres.
Es tremendamente difícil detectar esa innovación cuando el valor aún no lo refleja. Por ello, funciona muy bien el análisis de flujos de capital.

Siempre hay que tener en cuenta que un activo con un potencial del 20% no lo va rendir si hay otros activos en diferentes mercados con un potencial superior. Esa situación supone que el primero se vende y el segundo se compra.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2013)

Me estaís picando..... como trinque el excel veréis. :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## hydra69 (20 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me estaís picando..... como trinque el excel veréis. :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

Pocos huevos veo aquí para resolver temas básicos de EGB. Solo es sentido común y darle a la peonza.


----------



## hombre-mosca (20 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me estaís picando..... como trinque el excel veréis. :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Usté está de vacaciones. Que ya se curro los ultimos graficos.

Primer aviso.

Como ejercicio de campo puede hacer fotos a las gacelas y leonas en la playa -a las osas dejelas- con una valoracion especifica janusera. Asi veremos como viene el lunes.

A los otros:

... a este no lo casamos/emparejamos ... acabara siendo un friki.


----------



## egarenc (20 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pocos huevos veo aquí para resolver temas básicos de EGB. Solo es sentido común y darle a la peonza.



conmigo no se meta, que era un máquina en algebra, mire mire


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2013)

Janus paso de hacer manualidades, pero la pregunta de nivel de traca= "anda y te acuestas"

Puesto que no has definido en que consiste eso de "formar parte", yo considero que formar parte es que sean sumandos ::

111 primo,
3 también primo

111+3=114=2*3*19

El único primo eres tú


----------



## atman (20 Jul 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Pues vaya regla más estúpida. En el año 2013 los ordenadores son más que capaces de hacer cálculos con tres, cuatro, cinco decimales o los que hagan falta.
> 
> SI cotizar por debajo de un dólar es un problema por ser (en comparación) demasiado grande la variación mínima de precio, que pongan más decimales.
> 
> Cuánta inercia y cuánta falta de innovación veo en la informática financiera.



Da la impresión de que no le suenan las pennystocks y la pasta que se puede llegar a mover en ellas. Especulación y zorrerío en estado puro oiga...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Jul 2013)

hamijos, no me confundan probabilidad con estadistica.


----------



## hydra69 (20 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus paso de hacer manualidades, pero la pregunta de nivel de traca= "anda y te acuestas"
> 
> Puesto que no has definido en que consiste eso de "formar parte", yo considero que formar parte es que sean sumandos ::
> 
> ...



Yo creo que lo de "formar parte"

Nivel de traca

Dos números primos pueden, desde la moral cristiana, formar parte de un entero compuesto?. El 1 como divisor no cuenta, lo digo por los ventajistas.
Pista: un entero compuesto es aquel que tiene más de dos divisores.


Creo que se refiere con lo de "formar parte" es si el entero compuesto puede tener divisores primos...

Sino, no tendría sentido la restricción del 1 como divisor.

Al menos yo lo entiendo así...


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> hamijos, no me confundan probabilidad con estadistica.



Tienes razón, estadísticamente ese culo alguno se lo follará pero es probable que no sea yo.:o

---------- Post added 20-jul-2013 at 18:36 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus paso de hacer manualidades, pero la pregunta de nivel de traca= "anda y te acuestas"
> 
> Puesto que no has definido en que consiste eso de "formar parte", yo considero que formar parte es que sean sumandos ::
> 
> ...



Bien pensado. Podías haber llegado también multiplicando dos números primos.

*PERO*, como suele pasar en los mercados, *uno no atiende a las señales del mercado* y éste andaba diciendo "desde la moral cristiana" la cual considera incesto la mezcla sexual de la misma sangre. Así que la respuesta es que no se puede cumplir ese acertijo porque los primos no deben mezclarse.

Venga, el siguiente ............. :


----------



## erpako (20 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo en índices y por años, por clara ventaja ganaba el verde. Supongo que por como te expreesas te estas acercando a este mundillo a través de markovich y sharpe, sinceramente yo creo que estaban equivocados, si bien un valor se puede mover con mayor probabilidad en determinados rangos, la realidad empresarial pareja a ese valor puede verse profiundamente afectada y el valor terminara rigiwendoae sobre otras normas y variables.
> 
> Modelos de Markowitz y Sharpe
> 
> ...



Cierto, pero la teoría de los mercados eficiente, "prevee" esa irracionalidad, y siempre al final las cosas se llevan a su cauce. Por ejemplo la burbuja tecnológica, llevó a menospreciar las empresas tradicionales y a solo valorar las visitas que tenía un portal sin relación con los ingresos reales que obtenían. Esas anomalías de valoración no son sostenibles en el tiempo. De todas formas la teoría del mercado eficiente, tiene diferentes formas, debil, fuerte, etc.

Un mercado "eficiente" puede dejar de serlo en el corto plazo, pero no en el largo. Lo cual haría compatible la teoría de Warrent Buffet de invertir en valor, pese a las posiciones maniaco-depresivas del resto de los agentes. Con el tiempo el mercado reflejará esos fundamentales. 


El modelo de referencia es el CAPM, basado en los anteriores.

CAPM

Y repito. ¿Alguno se ha molestado en contar el número de días que ha bajado la bolsa y el número de días que ha subido?. Se han de tomar periodos muy amplios que contengan tando recesiones, como expansiones.

Por cierto, no les parece el mercado de divisas lo más cercano a los mercados eficientes, es muy difícil adivinar su comportamiento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Yo creo que lo de "formar parte"
> 
> Nivel de traca
> 
> ...



111*3=333=111*3**1* ::::::::::


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 111*3=333=111*3**1* ::::::::::



Por eso quise quitar el "1" ya que sería muy sencillo porque cualquier número primo cumpliría que es compuesto de dos primos (él mismo y el "1"). Esa trampa les debería meter en la rueda de pensar algo más profundo como puede ser la multiplicación de dos números primos (o la suma) de forma que ustedes se alejan de la información relevante: "desde la moral cristiana".

Una vez metidos en lodazal de las ramas del bosque, no serían capaces de salir de ahí. Al menos en el caso de Bertok. De todas formas, él debería estar buscando el "missing number" aún. Es difícil.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2013)

111*3=333, divisibles entre 111,3 y 333......



Baja ya coooooooooooooño!


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 111*3=333, divisibles entre 11,3 y 333......
> 
> 
> 
> Baja ya coooooooooooooño!



Dos números primos pueden, desde la moral cristiana, *formar parte* de un entero compuesto?. El 1 como divisor no cuenta, lo digo por los ventajistas.
Pista: un entero compuesto es aquel que tiene más de dos divisores.

Es decir, que no se limita el número de números primos que sean divisores.

Vete viendo la peli que te enlace. Verás un buen abanico de armas y tácticas marrulleras darle estopa al Bertok. Si no puedes con él, me dices (día, hora y lugar) y le doy capichi.


----------



## hydra69 (20 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Baja ya coooooooooooooño!









El vicio...


----------



## tarrito (20 Jul 2013)

entro, veo que huele a pilila sudada :vomito: y me voy 

así cómo queréis que se acerquen las féminas!? :no:


dejo pregunta para ver si alguna pica:

¿qué opináis chicas, es más atractivo Contador o el pata-pollo que va a ganar el Tour?
::


----------



## ponzi (20 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Cierto, pero la teoría de los mercados eficiente, "prevee" esa irracionalidad, y siempre al final las cosas se llevan a su cauce. Por ejemplo la burbuja tecnológica, llevó a menospreciar las empresas tradicionales y a solo valorar las visitas que tenía un portal sin relación con los ingresos reales que obtenían. Esas anomalías de valoración no son sostenibles en el tiempo. De todas formas la teoría del mercado eficiente, tiene diferentes formas, debil, fuerte, etc.
> 
> Un mercado "eficiente" puede dejar de serlo en el corto plazo, pero no en el largo. Lo cual haría compatible la teoría de Warrent Buffet de invertir en valor, pese a las posiciones maniaco-depresivas del resto de los agentes. Con el tiempo el mercado reflejará esos fundamentales.
> 
> ...



El problema del mercado eficiente es que algunos autores asumen que siempre la cotización refleja el 100% de la información de la empresa, eso no es coherente con un mercado imperfecto a corto plazo. A largo plazo claro que el mercado es eficiente, nadie paga 100.000 mill durante muchos años por un negocio mediocre o que pierda dinero. De nada te sirve analizar por días el mercado porque este se comporta de manera irracional, es mejor por años, yo he llegado a pillar periodos de 30-40 años para el sp o nikkei.

Por cierto estoy viendo Detroit y vale sera una ciudad fantasma pero no esta en mitad de la nada, por pocos dolares tienes una casa que te da derechos en el país con mayores oportunidades del planeta y estando en la época de la información que mas dara donde te encuentres ....no os parece que esta un poco infravalorado? Alguien que abra por ejemplo una empresa de distribuidora de pan por todo el pais que mas le dara vivir en detroit que en nueva york.



http://noticias.lainformacion.com/m...tor-a-ciudad-fantasma_rL1YXlRRHNQruG3Y3rydO6/


No es España también una ciudad fantasma? y con tan solo acceso a 47 mill de potenciales clientes mientras que en eeuu ese numero se multiplica varias veces


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (20 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 111 primo,



Me parece indignante no solamente que se realicen estos atentados al rigor sino también, y en mayor medida si cabe, que nadie levante la mano ante los mismos. ¡GT alborotador, antisistema, perroflauter!

PD: ¿Qué será lo próximo, decir que el 91 también es primo?


----------



## ponzi (20 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me estaís picando..... como trinque el excel veréis. :fiufiu: :fiufiu:











Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 111*3=333, divisibles entre 111,3 y 333......
> 
> 
> 
> Baja ya coooooooooooooño!



Viciaooo, menudo excel ....


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El problema del mercado eficiente es que algunos autores asumen que siempre la cotización refleja el 100% de la información de la empresa, eso no es coherente con un mercado imperfecto a corto plazo. A largo plazo claro que el mercado es eficiente, nadie paga 100.000 mill durante muchos años por un negocio mediocre o que pierda dinero. De nada te sirve analizar por días el mercado porque este se comporta de manera irracional, es mejor por años, yo he llegado a pillar periodos de 30-40 años para el sp o nikkei.
> 
> Por cierto estoy viendo Detroit y vale sera una ciudad fantasma pero no esta en mitad de la nada, por pocos dolares tienes una casa que te da derechos en el país con mayores oportunidades del planeta y estando en la época de la información que mas dara donde te encuentres ....no os parece que esta un poco infravalorado? Alguien que habrá por ejemplo una empresa de distribuidora de pan por todo el pais que mas le dara vivir en detroit que en nueva york.
> 
> ...



El problema son los impuestos por la residencia que vas a tener que pagar, que en EEUU son muy altos. Y como te vaya bien, lo que vas a tener que invertir en seguridad. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jul 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Me parece indignante no solamente que se realicen estos atentados al rigor sino también, y en mayor medida si cabe, que nadie levante la mano ante los mismos. ¡GT alborotador, antisistema, perroflauter!
> 
> PD: ¿Qué será lo próximo, decir que el 91 también es primo?



Me han troleado el hinternet............ ::

De todas formas:

13+17=30=2*3*5


----------



## ponzi (20 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> El problema son los impuestos por la residencia que vas a tener que pagar, que en EEUU son muy altos. Y como te vaya bien, lo que vas a tener que invertir en seguridad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Lo había pensado, pero vamos aquí no tenemos tasas de paro bastante mas elevadas?Y si montamos una empresa que renta per capita tienen los 47 mill de personas que viven en España y los mas de 300 que viven en usa?
Sinceramente creo que por muy mal que este detroit si los precios del suelo se desploman como parece que esta pasando existen bastantes probabilidades que dentro de 10-20 años esa situación se de la vuelta. Si una fabrica abandonada cuesta 100 dolares acaso no pensáis que teniendo acceso a 300 mill de potenciales clientes no se puede sacar rentabilidad?Yo creo que la ciudad esta en una ubicación estratégica a nivel comercial....

Por poner un ejemplo a Grifols no puede salirle rentable estar cerca de grandes lagos y con el suelo a precio de saldo en el país de las oportunidades??


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo había pensado, pero vamos aquí no tenemos tasas de paro bastante mas elevadas?Y si montamos una empresa que renta per capita tienen los 47 mill de personas que viven en España y los mas de 300 que viven en usa?
> Sinceramente creo que por muy mal que este detroit si los precios del suelo se desploman como parece que esta pasando existen bastantes probabilidades que dentro de 10-20 años esta situación se de la vuelta. Si una fabrica abandonada cuesta 100 dolares acaso no pensáis que teniendo acceso a 300 mill de potenciales clientes no se puede sacar rentabilidad?Yo creo que la ciudad esta en una ubicación estratégica a nivel comercial....
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo a Grifols no puede salirle rentable estar cerca de grandes lagos y con el suelo a precio de saldo en el país de las oportunidades??



Los usanos remontarán. No tengas duda. Harán lo que sea para lograrlo y se llevarán por delante a medio mundo. Tampoco lo dudes.

Entre chinos y usanos, la apuesta es claro por los segundos.


----------



## erpako (20 Jul 2013)

En lo referente la mcd(a,b) y mcm(a,b) si cogemos dos número primos perfectos como 3 y 7 vemos que como mucho el mcm *mcd = a.b, ya que el mcd de primos es 1 y mcm = a*b


----------



## ponzi (20 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los usanos remontarán. No tengas duda. Harán lo que sea para lograrlo y se llevarán por delante a medio mundo. Tampoco lo dudes.
> 
> Entre chinos y usanos, la apuesta es claro por los segundos.



A mi me dicen que quieres por 1$ un terreno en detroit o un terreno en mitad de china...y yo ya te digo que no tendría dudas. Usa de cabeza. Detroit por muy mal que este pertenece a uno de los países con una de las rentas per capitas mas altass del mundo, si haces un negocio en usa y te sale bien te ha tocado el premio gordo, si lo haces en china seguramente venga otro y te lo copie


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Más o menos es lo que he dicho y va bertok y me dice si he hestudiao economicas o empresariales, menuda desfachatez!!!!



joputas, el PAU-listano hablaba de la ruleta.

En bolsa no hablamos de sucesos independientes. La distribución de probabilidad ajustada sólo la conoce el jato ..... aunque debe aprender a gestionar los riesgos de cola con tanto largicorto ::


----------



## goldberg (20 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me dicen que quieres por 1$ un terreno en detroit o un terreno en mitad de china...y yo ya te digo que no tendría dudas. Usa de cabeza. Detroit por muy mal que este pertenece a uno de los países con una de las rentas per capitas mas altass del mundo, si haces un negocio en usa y te sale bien te ha tocado el premio gordo, si lo haces en china seguramente venga otro y te lo copie



Acojonante tu razonamiento...

Yo no voy a Detroit ni loco...El Caos racial que se adivina pondría tu jugoso cuello blanco a muy buen precio...

Yo sin duda me iba a China...Plantando arroz a ver si paso desapercibido...


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> En lo referente la mcd(a,b) y mcm(a,b) si cogemos dos número primos perfectos como 3 y 7 vemos que como mucho el mcm *mcd = a.b, ya que el mcd de primos es 1 y mcm = a*b



Y se cumple para cualquier par de números enteros.

Cada unos de esos números (a y b) pueden expresarse como el producto de sus factores (primos).

Para calcular el mcd se utilizan los factores comunes con menor potencia.
Para calcular el mcm se utilizan los factores comunes y no comunes con mayor potencia.

Es decir, se utilizan todos los factores para obtener el mcd y el mcm así que su multiplicación es el producto de todos los factores. Es decir, es la multiplicación de a.b.

La anécdota es que hace un par de años estuve implicado en un trabajo en el que teníamos que configurar una iniciativa para implicar a unas doscientas personas en diferentes grupos que aparte de su día a día, tenían que dedicarse a detectar mecanismos innovadores para aumentar la productividad de 21 fábricas. Se quería dar un sobresueldo a los líderes de cada unos de esos grupos de innovación así que había que reducir el número de grupos pero también se quería que fueran bastantes grupos. Es decir, tuvimos que realizar el mcd para que todos los grupos fueran del mismo tamaño y no surgieran jerarquías entre ellos por volumen de personas y sí por resultados conseguidos.
Donde la cagamos fue en que las masas salariales de cada grupo fueron diferentes y por ello unos grupos se pensaban que eran más que los otros. El CEO lo resolvió echando a los líderes de los dos grupos más revoltosos.

Las mates siempre ayudan.


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> En realidad lo decía sarcásticamente.
> 
> Era una comparación fácil de entender para que se viera por qué el razonamiento de bertok que decía que el SP tenía que bajar "por probabilidades" no me parece acertado.



Hamijo, discrepo.

Seguro que podemos encontrar una pauta que indique que las probabilidades de vela roja tras una sucesión extensa de velas en las que las verdes superan el 80%, va al alza cada vez que se dibuja.

Es más fácil ver que la probabilidad de giro a la baja en el SP va increscendo a medida que el número de meses de ciclo primario alcista, se incrementa por encima de 50.

No me jugaría ni un leuro en el SP al alza.


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

Vete borrando ese último post. A futuro habrá bajadas y subidas por lo cualquier charlatanería acertará. Cuando hay una tendencia alcista, la probabilidad de que cambie de tendencia es menor que la de continuar. Cojones, que has escrito un post diciendo que la tendencia es amiga.

---------- Post added 20-jul-2013 at 20:49 ----------

Alimento para el intelecto o la curiosidad.

Statistics Prove Men Dominate Tech World - Business Insider
Lo que no dicen es que sus mujeres viven mejor que ellos porque son más listas. Y menos que el percentil top está copado por Marissa Meyer.

Moto X Leaked Press Shot - Business Insider
Un amigo me ha dicho que la diferenciación va a estar en el HW y no tanto en el SW. De esta forma, podrán seguir vendiendo android en el resto de marcas.

Detroit's Golden Age In Photos - Business Insider

I Went To Law School And Became A Drug Dealer - Business Insider

Free And Cheap Things To Do In NYC - Business Insider


----------



## ponzi (20 Jul 2013)

goldberg dijo:


> Acojonante tu razonamiento...
> 
> Yo no voy a Detroit ni loco...El Caos racial que se adivina pondría tu jugoso cuello blanco a muy buen precio...
> 
> Yo sin duda me iba a China...Plantando arroz a ver si paso desapercibido...



y el que hay en España?Con casi 10 mill de inmigrantes en 10 años.Hace dos años encontraron en el Manzanares los huesos de un inmigrante de Europa del este, le habían descuartizado cocinado y comido.Detroit por muy mal que este puedes vivir a las afueras o si no es en detroit en un pueblo que no quiera nadie, la cuestión es que estando en usa tienes acceso a 300 mill potenciales clientes. A poco que vayas con algo de dinero y te lo montes bien puedes dar un buen pelotazo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Jul 2013)

Madre mía, la que tenéis liada..... pensaba que la época de los tripis ya había pasado.

Vivís en Matrix ::

[YOUTUBE]QYffoaQsmVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Para los que necesiten volver al cole:
> 
> *Nivel básico*
> (A+B).C= A.C+B.C
> ...



*Nivel básico*
(A+B).C= A.C+B.C

Propiedad conmutativa, asociativa o distributiva?

*Me la sopla, hace años que dejé de ser dummie ::*

*Nivel medio*

m.c.m(a,b) x m.c.d(a,b)

es mayor, menor o igual que a.b?

*Caimán, no te voy a hacer los deberes de la niña. No seas lonchafina con los chiquillos, gástate los aurelios, joder ::*


*Nivel avanzado*

¿cuál es el número al que sumándole 11+10 nos hace saltar de un entero con raíz cuadrada perfecta a otro entero con raíz cuadrada perfecta?
Pista: si se le suma 11+10+12+11 también se salta a otro con raíz cuadrada perfecta. Y también si se le suma 11+10+12+11+13+12.
Pista específica para Bertok: estamos hablando de un número entero positivo. No vaya a ser que se tire días tratando de resolver la raíz cuadrada de un número negativo.::

*Si supieras hacer la pregunta sin ambiguedades, la respuesta sería más sencilla. Si no te he entendido mal:

- Cuadrado perfecto: 100, Raíz Cuadrada exacta: 10.

Si sumas 10+11, te queda un nuevo Cuadrado perfecto: 121 con Raíz Cuadrada exacta: 11

Si sumas 10+11+12+11, te queda un nuevo cuadrado perfecto: 144 con Raíz Cuadrada exacta: 12

Si sumas 11+10+12+11+13+12, te queda un nuevo cuadrado perfecto: 169 con Raíz Cuadrada exacta: 13
*
*Nivel de traca*

Dos números primos pueden, desde la moral cristiana, formar parte de un entero compuesto?. El 1 como divisor no cuenta, lo digo por los ventajistas.
Pista: un entero compuesto es aquel que tiene más de dos divisores.

*Números primos: 3 y 5 ; Número compuesto: 8
Números compuestos: 2 y 7 ; Número compuesto: 9 
........

La traca tiene la pólvora mojada :ouch::ouch::ouch:
*


*Nivel Extreme Survivor*

Detalla cómo con una hoja en blanco, un lápiz, una lata vacía de tomate "El Jinete", y una regla de plástico sin numeración ..... eres capaz de hacer un divisor de ángulos perfecto.

*Lo he conseguido pero no tengo más pruebas que la imagen de que me he puesto perdido ::::::
*


Para Bertok:

1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 ....... ¿dónde está el error?. Pista, el número perdido se pronuncia en inglés y su fonética en español apunta a quien se ha llevado el owned al más charlatán en el día de hoy.


*Caimán, te he dicho que en matemáticas me comes el nardo. Se te da mejor justificar a la pepitada premium de los PAUs del Norte. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:*


----------



## Janus (20 Jul 2013)

Has fracasado y lo sabes.
Si en la raiz cuadrada que la diferencia es 171 no la hueles y menos al explicar el pq de ello.


----------



## Tono (20 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado que el timing es determinante en la bolsa. *Se trata de dado un momento concreto, obtener el margen de valor no percibido*.



I totally agree. Time waits for no man. A second of doubt means you are a second behind. So make a choice use it wisely or lose it forever. 
Me encanta este saying y es perfectamente aplicable a la bolsa.

venga, me animo a poneros un reto. 
Es escritura matemática y lo creó un chaval de 4 años. Son los números vistos con ojos de niño, siempre más sabios que los nuestros. Esta prueba se usa para conocer gente con habilidad innata en matemáticas, aunque no tengan ningún conocimiento de ellas. 
20 acciones de Liberbank para quién acierte la incógnita.

1-11-31-41-13
0-10-20-11-30-31-12
2-12-???


----------



## ponzi (20 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Nivel básico*
> (A+B).C= A.C+B.C
> 
> Propiedad conmutativa, asociativa o distributiva?
> ...



Cuanto amor desprenden tus lineas, hay mas rojo en tu post que en san valentin


----------



## Tono (20 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tienes razón, estadísticamente ese culo alguno se lo follará pero es probable que no sea yo.:o






Bueno pero si yo me lo follo dos veces, estadísticamente en una población compuesta por tí y por mí, nos lo habríamos follado una vez cada uno.

Que viene a ser lo que pasa con los sueldos medios, calidad de vida, nº de coches y viviendas por habitante, renta per cápita y todo eso que calcula el Intituto Nacional de Estadística.


----------



## hydra69 (20 Jul 2013)

tono dijo:


> 20 acciones de liberbank para quién acierte la incógnita.
> 
> 1-11-31-41-13
> 0-10-20-11-30-31-12
> 2-12-???



*0*-10-*20*-11-*30*-*31*-12
*1*-11-*31*-*41*-13
2-12-40


Creo que el 12 está encerrado entre el 2 y el 40 ::


----------



## patilltoes (20 Jul 2013)

a) 111 no es primo = 3*37
b) Nunca me espere ver aqui una referencia velada a la neusis (o el neusis, nunca he tenido claro el genero). ¿Por que la referencia era a eso, no?
c) Ya me iba.


----------



## Tono (20 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> *0*-10-*20*-11-*30*-*31*-12
> *1*-11-*31*-*41*-13
> 2-12-40
> 
> ...



:no: 
+10


----------



## hydra69 (20 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> :no:
> +10



joder......::


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuanto amor desprenden tus lineas, hay mas rojo en tu post que en san valentin





---------- Post added 20-jul-2013 at 20:11 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A las 12 en el descampao, elige arma :ouch:



Estoy viendo la peli. Luego, ya si eso bajamos ::::::



---------- Post added 20-jul-2013 at 20:32 ----------

Guybrush !!!!!

[YOUTUBE]Dxg27QsaIEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## << 49 >> (21 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, discrepo.
> 
> Seguro que podemos encontrar una pauta que indique que las probabilidades de vela roja tras una sucesión extensa de velas en las que las verdes superan el 80%, va al alza cada vez que se dibuja.



No tiene que creerme porque yo se lo diga. Mejor haga la prueba.

Propongo algo más sencillito para simplificar. Alguien ha dicho aquí mismo que cuando el IBEX tiene "una subida importante" un día, al día siguiente "suele bajar".

Tomad vuestra herramienta favorita, Excel o la que sea, y con un histórico de cotizaciones de varios años localizar primero los días en los que hay una subida superior al 1% sobre el día anterior. Considerar entonces la subida o bajada desde ese día al día siguiente y ver qué distribución sale.

Lo que sale es que la distribución de subidas o bajadas después de una subida del 1% es aproximadamente la misma que la distribución de subidas o bajadas en general, es decir, la bolsa no tiene memoria de lo que pasó entre ayer y hoy para decidir lo que toca hacer hoy.


----------



## ponzi (21 Jul 2013)

Buenas ya estan las cuentas trimestrales de Nokia

NOKIA CORP-SPON ADR (NOK:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Según parece la situación de caja es prácticamente la misma, el ultimo año ha tenido un flujo de caja operativo negativo por el cambio en sus participaciones, si aislamos ese hecho concreto vemos que hay partes del negocio que siguen funcionando.
Ya que tengo el ordenador al 100% con el vmware voy a probar el windows8 si me convence el producto creo que invertiré en Nokia, el negocio esta prácticamente regalado.
He visto videos del w8 en funcionamiento y no parece un mal sistema operativo...tan malo lo veis los informaticos?


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2013)

En las tendencias alcista, mas de la mitad de los pipos de subida se producen en la apertura. Existen analisis contrastados en backtesting que determinan que en las tendencias alcistas es muy rentable comprar antes del cierre del dia.


----------



## Cantor (21 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> 20 acciones de Liberbank para quién acierte la incógnita.
> 
> 1-11-31-41-13
> 0-10-20-11-30-31-12
> 2-12-???



42 
+10car ::


----------



## ponzi (21 Jul 2013)

Vaya desparrame ver cuentas en won o yenes

Samsung

Llega un punto en que pierdo la perspectiva con las cifras


----------



## ponzi (21 Jul 2013)

Ya he convertido las cuentas de samsung a dolares





Me gustaría hacer una apreciación entre Apple y Samsung, fijaros en el caso de apple da igual los flujos de caja que manejen, el capex siempre ha estado contenido menos en 2012, esto les ha servido para trasladar inmensas cantidades de efectivo a otros paises. Ahora mismo Samgsung esta presa de su propio éxito, genera mucho efectivo pero cada año necesitan invertir mas y mas para mantener constante el crecimiento en sus flujos de caja.

Es muy curioso, en el mismo año "2012" los dos han cambiado la tendencia, apple a peor y samsung a mejor aun asi yo me quedo con el modelo de negocio de apple, hagan lo que hagan les sobra pasta por todos lados


----------



## sinnombrex (21 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenas ya estan las cuentas trimestrales de Nokia
> 
> NOKIA CORP-SPON ADR (NOK:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> ...



No se si te refieres a w8 para teléfonos móviles o w8 para ordenadores. No soy informático, pero tengo w8 en el ordenador portátil y va tan bien como windows 7, dicen que es incluso un poco mas rápido.

De todas formas windows 8 cambia un poco los esquemas de los típicos windows y da mucho por saco a la hora de buscar el botón de apagado, pero en este mundo hay que actualizarse lo antes posible.

Si te referías para móviles, tuve un nokia lumia 800 con windows phone 7.8 y el teléfono iba bien, pero me cambie a android de nuevo. 
El windows phone me parece mas para gente que no le guste cacharrear con el movil.


----------



## Grushenko (21 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenas ya estan las cuentas trimestrales de Nokia
> 
> [...]
> 
> He visto videos del w8 en funcionamiento y no parece un mal sistema operativo...tan malo lo veis los informaticos?



De economía y bolsa no tengo mucha idea; de la tecnología, vivo. Tecnología móvil, en los últimos años, en concreto.

Windows 8, en mi opinión, se va a convertir en el caballo ganador, después de haber sido un desastre en los inicios. 

En laptops, la interfaz metro -touch- ya le sacó ventaja al OSX. Otra cosa es ue adaptarse no sea sencillo. Como cuando ves a las abuelas morderse el labio y estrujar el mando a distancia de la tele. Pero lo usan. Y ni se te ocurra quitárselo de las manos 

Windows Phone 8 està MUY BIEN DISEÑADO. Y comparte los conceptos de User Interface con Windows 8 -cosa que iOS y OSX no hacen hasta la fecha. Es muy ligero, bastante más que Android -a estos últimos les hacen falta meter más burras debajo del capó para funcionar de forma equivalente a un WP8-

Y aquí viene Nokia, con una política de precios adaptada al guano: 129 USD por un Nokia 521 prepago en T-Mobile, tras dos meses de servicio te dan el código de desbloqueo. Aunque un iPhone 5 es mejor máquina, la distancia no da para 520 USD de diferencia (iPhone5 650 USD desbloqueado).

Nokia sí tiene clase media: 621 (y 7XX, creo). Evidentemente sólo me estoy refiriendo a los modelos WP8, no los WP7 y Mangos que todavía eran poco menos que globos sonda.

Así pues, si hay un fabricante de teléfonos móviles que haya apostado DECIDIDAMENTE por Windows Phone, ése es Nokia. Y ahora considera:

- Hasta Apple, con su iOS 7, se ha puesto a "innovar" siguiendo el camino ya abierto por Microsoft con Windows Phone (hace ya como dos años)
- La supermasificación de aplicaciones en iOS y Android hace que los desarolladores móviles estén girándose hacia WP8. No hay manera de aparecer en los charts si no eres Angry Birrias. Y las apps son el talón de aquiles de WP8.
- Esos desarrolladores tienen acceso aun paradigma de desarrollo totalmente nuevo en WP8, pero vienen ya cargados de experiencia de Android y iOS.
- Dentro de no tanto, tener un iPhone ya no va a ser visto como algo cool, sino como algo propio de loosers mediocres. A no ser que se saquen otro conejo de la manga (iWatch? puede ser el primer ¿.? megabluffff de Apple en años)
- Que 550 USD es mucha pasta, leñe. Que sí, que el iPhone de bajo coste para Pakistán y tal... lo que hizo a Apple ser algo diferente es ese aura de "coolness" que tanto nos gusta a todos. Ya me dirás tu. Porque a nivel puro de hardware no son tan top-notch. Ahí viene Samsung comiéndoles la tostada.
- Las tablets de windows están bajando a precios no premium, extendiendo el universo de posibles compradores de apps en el windows market.

Y si windows 8/Windows Phone 8 van para arriba -que creo que irán por lo anteriormente expuesto-, supongo que Nokia se beneficiará. Hasta ahí llego yo solito.


Ahora bien la pregunta para un ignorante en los mercados como yo es: cuál es la posición de Nokia? cuánto de "bien" hace falta que le vaya para que su cotización suba bien subida? Que de aquí a un año Windows/Nokia van a n-plicar su presencia? -SEGURO. Pero cuánto estima el mercado que sería un "buen resultado"?

Y que conste que te lo escribe uno desde uno de sus iPads, cuyos ingresos provienen de iOS en un 95%


----------



## davidautentico (21 Jul 2013)

Win8 en PC, es la mayor basura sacada desde el Vista, No se lo recomiendo a nadie.


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2013)

El 11 en alguna de las dos siguientes posiciones?.


----------



## Tono (21 Jul 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> 42
> +10car ::



:no::no::no:



Janus dijo:


> El 11 en alguna de las dos siguientes posiciones?.



Bingo, sería en la 2ª  :rolleye:

2-12-???-11

la pista ya la he dado, es la visión de un niño que comprende por primera vez los números y comienza disfrutar de las matemáticas. Nuestro conocimiento y experiencia en matemáticas distorsiona lo evidente, como nos pasa muchas veces cuando el árbol no nos deja ver el bosque.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (21 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> a los valores bajistas no hay que mirarlos nunca con ojos alcistas. Las subidas terminan siendo menores que las bajadas y por ello se dibuja una serie de precios bajista.
> 
> Está bajando como un ascensor, piso a piso. Ahora está subiendo un poco pero la tendencia es aplastantemente bajista por lo que para pasar a alcista debería subir más pisos de los que ha bajado. Ni con un palo porque hay una máxima a tener en cuenta: el tiempo jugada siempre de la mano de la tendencia salvo que haya cambio de tendencia. Te lo estás jugando todo a que haya un cambio de tendencia y en bolsa jugar a adivinar cambios es perder más veces que ganar.



La idea era entrar con SL ceñido para evitar esa posibilidad. Gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## ponzi (21 Jul 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> No se si te refieres a w8 para teléfonos móviles o w8 para ordenadores. No soy informático, pero tengo w8 en el ordenador portátil y va tan bien como windows 7, dicen que es incluso un poco mas rápido.
> 
> De todas formas windows 8 cambia un poco los esquemas de los típicos windows y da mucho por saco a la hora de buscar el botón de apagado, pero en este mundo hay que actualizarse lo antes posible.
> 
> ...











davidautentico dijo:


> Win8 en PC, es la mayor basura sacada desde el Vista, No se lo recomiendo a nadie.



La interfaz metro es la misma para móviles que para ordenadores de toda la vida, al menos para esos e diseño.Yo como sistema operativo aunque a priori los iconos no me gustan no se como funciona de verdad porque no lo he probado, esta semanas instalarse en una partición virtual el w8 para hacerme una idea.Sobre el vista,es verdad es una basura que ralentiza el ordenador hasta límites insospechados, pero gracias a esa idea inicial se consiguió crear el w7, para mi gusto el mejor window que probado hasta la fecha.Siempre que microsoft ha dado un salto cualitativo en su sistema operativo siempre ha necesitado un periodo de adaptación ya fuese a través de Service pack como xp o con otro sistema operativo pero con la misma idea de base como ha pasado con w95 y wvista con w98 y w7.A mi me cuesta ponerme en la mente de un informático o en la de un futuro cliente tecnologico, ahora lo que así puedo asegurar es que a nivel financiero Nokia esta regalada, por unos 15000 mill de dolares y con cerca de 10000 mill en el banco,no hay muchas empresas que con ese efectivo se vendan a unos 5000-6000 mill de $.El mercado aquí lo que estima que sencillamente van a desaparecer, en la lucha contra apple y android sencillamente se arruinaran, sin embargo aunque es verdad que el efectivo ha caído no ha sido en un importe alarmante.


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2013)

tono dijo:


> :no::no::no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ 32 ? .


----------



## Tono (21 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿ 32 ? .



:no::no::no::no:


juassss, todavía tendremos que pagar para vender los bancos. Qué mierda tenemos en la 'élite salvadora', pero qué mierda... EPAs de nuevo para engordar los bolsillos de los mismos y el FROB perdiendo al mes casi lo mismo que aumenta nuestra deuda pública....
:vomito::vomito:



> *Tras perder casi un año con estrategias fracasadas, el Gobierno admite ahora que tendrá que pagar para encontrar compradores para Novagalicia y Catalunya Banc
> 
> Prueba y error con la banca pública | Economía | EL PAÍS*


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jul 2013)

Voy 20 minutos tarde al gimnasio. El número que falta es 22. Les leo luego 




Tono dijo:


> I totally agree. Time waits for no man. A second of doubt means you are a second behind. So make a choice use it wisely or lose it forever.
> Me encanta este saying y es perfectamente aplicable a la bolsa.
> 
> venga, me animo a poneros un reto.
> ...


----------



## Tono (21 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Voy 20 minutos tarde al gimnasio. El número que falta es 22. Les leo luego



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

te vas a forrar con las acciones de Liberbank prometidas

cuando vengas explica tú la jugada. Alguno se estará mordiendo las uñas ) (confieso que yo no fui capaz de resolverlo pese a que le dediqué horas y horas)
Yo voy a chuparle una mariscada al suegroen Portonovo, por supuesto paga él, que para eso le aguanto la hija.


----------



## vermer (21 Jul 2013)

Buenos diss a todos y al gato. También a los primos. Ayer ya tuvisteis hasta sexo en vivo. Como os gusta meteros el dedo al ojo !!!

JANUS, sigues viendo a las solares alcistas?

Tono: el suegro siempre te querrá más que su hija. La mariscada es un acto de piedad y solidaridad  Hoy también me invitan ::


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> La idea era entrar con SL ceñido para evitar esa posibilidad. Gracias por tu comentario.



El stop protege la inversión de un huge hole pero no evita la probabilidad de que salte si es un largo en una tendencia bajista.

Por experiencia previa, en las tendencias bajistas hay rebotes pero es muy complicado pillarla en el mínimo y venderla en el máximo. Por ello, se deja un porcentaje apreciable en esa operativa. Le sumamos que es una corrección dentro de una bajista y se verá que aún pillando .... se suele perder.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2013 at 13:06 ----------




vermer dijo:


> Buenos diss a todos y al gato. También a los primos. Ayer ya tuvisteis hasta sexo en vivo. Como os gusta meteros el dedo al ojo !!!
> 
> JANUS, sigues viendo a las solares alcistas?
> 
> Tono: el suegro siempre te querrá más que su hija. La mariscada es un acto de piedad y solidaridad  Hoy también me invitan ::



Sí, siguen alcistas.


----------



## Grushenko (21 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La interfaz metro es la misma para móviles que para ordenadores de toda la vida, al menos para esos e diseño.Yo como sistema operativo aunque a priori los iconos no me gustan no se como funciona de verdad porque no lo he probado, esta semanas instalarse en una partición virtual el w8 para hacerme una idea.Sobre el vista,es verdad es una basura que ralentiza el ordenador hasta límites insospechados, pero gracias a esa idea inicial se consiguió crear el w7, para mi gusto el mejor window que probado hasta la fecha.Siempre que microsoft ha dado un salto cualitativo en su sistema operativo siempre ha necesitado un periodo de adaptación ya fuese a través de Service pack como xp o con otro sistema operativo pero con la misma idea de base como ha pasado con w95 y wvista con w98 y w7.A mi me cuesta ponerme en la mente de un informático o en la de un futuro cliente tecnologico, ahora lo que así puedo asegurar es que a nivel financiero Nokia esta regalada, por unos 15000 mill de dolares y con cerca de 10000 mill en el banco,no hay muchas empresas que con ese efectivo se vendan a unos 5000-6000 mill de $.El mercado aquí lo que estima que sencillamente van a desaparecer, en la lucha contra apple y android sencillamente se arruinaran, sin embargo aunque es verdad que el efectivo ha caído no ha sido en un importe alarmante.



Hola,

En mi opinión, ambos tenéis razón:

- _Win8 en un PC de toda la vida es una mierda_: pues efectivamente, lo es. Lo que pasa es que es una interfaz TOUCH, y si tu PC no es touch, pues no funciona. Es incómoda para usar con un ratón. Sin discusión. Lo que también es cierto es que:
- La TENDENCIA en PC (laptop) es TOUCH. Las nuevas especificaciones Intel Ultrabook EXIGEN touch (+Haswell )
- Ya puedes encontrar laptops touch por menos de 400 usd baratitos. Especificaciones Sandy bridge, si, pero ya hay Ivy Bridge por 350 usd. Eso no lo encontrabas hace 6 meses.
- PC Desktops: cada vez más arrinconados para heavy gamers. Y aún así hay monitores touch disponibles en el mercado. Pero con decir que los benchmarks de Haswell vs Ivy Bridge arrojan un 10% de mejora en cómputo (vamos, casi nada) pero un 50% de mejora en consumo de batería ya puedes imaginarte con quién ha estado trabajando Intel en mente durante los últimos 3 años.

- _Win8 vs Win7 vs WinVista vs WinMillenium vs tarcatrá_. Intel "confiesa" tener una estrategia "tick-tock". En una release disminuyen el tamaño del proceso, en otra mejora la arquitectura. Y no tienen rival (sólo en determinados espacios con ARM! y eso hasta que llegue Silvermont). Eso si, todas generación nueva es siempre mejor que la anterior, por eso la gente sigue comprando.
Microsoft no confiesa algo así, siempre anuncia que su nuevo SO es lo mejor que le pasó al mundo desde el descubrimiento de la patata. Pero claramente sufre de una cadencia "Tick-Ploff" . W7 está fenomenal(tick) y WVista era una castañ(ploff)a, igual que W98 si funcionaba(tick), y W95 era un troll hecho SO(ploff). Pero los conceptos se van introduciendo en los "ploff". Dejo deliberadamente Millenium fuera por ser un ploff que jode esta teoría  (que no es mía, cuidado)
Luego, W8=ploff. Pues claro, si hoy en día practicamente nadie tiene un PC touch, Steven, alma de cántaro.

Ya veremos cómo sale la cosa con W8.1 (blue) y el back2school de septiembre + Haswell más baratico + nuevos híbridos (laptop+tablet). Apuesto a WIN 

Gracias Ponzi, voy a confiar en tu criterio y le voy a meter algunos ahorrillos a Nokia, va a ser mi segunda experiencia bursátil después de Jazztel 2008


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Jul 2013)

Buenas tardes.
Como llevamos unos días muy alegres de espíritu, no todo va a ser follá:

[YOUTUBE]o0XlAeZTRyQ[/YOUTUBE]


Con la inestimable ayuda de Ponzi que, entre sornas sobre sus habilidades informáticas, me envió un privi con las instrucciones para poner vídeos de youtube aquí. Gracias Ponzi.


----------



## ponzi (21 Jul 2013)

Grushenko dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> En mi opinión, ambos tenéis razón:
> 
> ...



De nada  Predecir la tendencia tecnológica es muy difícil, pero a priori viendo las cuentas de Nokia y Microsoft creo que aun no han dicho su ultima palabra. Estamos hablando de lideres innatos con suficiente efectivo para opar a alguna pequeña o mediana en el caso de Nokia y para una grande en el caso de Microsoft, estos últimos tenían mas de 50.000 mill en el banco.Cuesta creer que se vayan a quedar de brazos cruzados. Microsoft siempre ha sido un tick-plof como tu bien has dicho, y w8 en un interfaz clásico puede que haya sido el plof. Ten cuidado con Nokia , no te juegues demasiado que aunque tengan mucho efectivo y seguramente salgan del hoyo su futuro es muy impredecible


----------



## atman (21 Jul 2013)

He conseguido tentar a alguien para que compre el Leap Motion? El mío ha salido de Chequia hoy a mediodía, según FEDEX no me llegará hasta el viernes. Me va aservir de excusa para cambiar ya de una vez tanto este ordenata de casa con el portátil de la ofi.

[YOUTUBE]21LtA5-wiwU[/YOUTUBE]


Lo último? Han creado un fondo de inversión de $25 millones para financiar start-ups y spin-offs que desarrollen para Leap Motion.

PD: Estoy escuchando esto...

[YOUTUBE]o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/YOUTUBE]

Por cierto, respecto al MOtoX de BI que puso Janus... ese es negro. Por lo que yo se, el preproduction es blanco y sólo blanco. Tal vez a mercado salga tambien en negro y yo diría que va a ser gama media-media. La forma sí parece esa. Huelga decir, que creo que Gluglu se equivoca al tratar de recuperar la inversión en Motorola a base hard. Batalla perdida, lo siento. Además, se están metiendo en un jardín que...


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> He conseguido tentar a alguien para que compre el Leap Motion? El mío ha salido de Chequia hoy a mediodía, según FEDEX no me llegará hasta el viernes. Me va aservir de excusa para cambiar ya de una vez tanto este ordenata de casa con el portátil de la ofi.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]21LtA5-wiwU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Con el tamaño que tienen, la posición en "lo móvil" y la caja disponible ........................... hace ya mucho tiempo que tiran con pólvora del rey. Son buenos y por eso saben que solo es cuestión de iterar hasta triunfar. Le pegan a todo, a la carne y al pescado.

Creo que MS todavía tiene mucho que decir. Tienen que saber sacar ventaja a Kinect generalizándolo para otros usos más que para dar tiros en la pantalla.


----------



## ponzi (21 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> He conseguido tentar a alguien para que compre el Leap Motion? El mío ha salido de Chequia hoy a mediodía, según FEDEX no me llegará hasta el viernes. Me va aservir de excusa para cambiar ya de una vez tanto este ordenata de casa con el portátil de la ofi.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]21LtA5-wiwU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Va a ser usted el pajaro en la mina, en cuanto reciba el aparatejo cuentenos sus impresiones.Yo creo que microsoft aun no ha dicho ni la decima parte del potecial que tiene, no es la primera vez que sacsan un so impopular para posteriormente mejorarlo e incrementar con ello sus ventas.







Janus dijo:


> Con el tamaño que tienen, la posición en "lo móvil" y la caja disponible ........................... hace ya mucho tiempo que tiran con pólvora del rey. Son buenos y por eso saben que solo es cuestión de iterar hasta triunfar. Le pegan a todo, a la carne y al pescado.
> 
> Creo que MS todavía tiene mucho que decir. Tienen que saber sacar ventaja a Kinect generalizándolo para otros usos más que para dar tiros en la pantalla.



Microsoft es un monstruo muy grande, tienen 50000 mill de efectivo que no dudaran en usar y lo mas importante flujos de efectivo de miles de millones que no paran de entrar en la empresa y que como no están endeudados se quedan para ellos.Para mi microsoft tiene varias ventajas que ni android ni apple tienen... Kinect,Xbox,y office si todas estas herramientas al final son capaces de integrarlas en un solo sistema operativo que sirva para tablets,netbook ,televisores,gafas,relojes..y ordenadores de sobremesa y consiguen convencer al publico tendrán una cuota de mercado difícil de arañar.Yo kinect no lo uso pero alguien ha probado a usar un procesador de calculo para android?Es la mayor bazofia informática con la que me he topado, no les llega ni a la suela de los zapatos a MS


----------



## Antigona (21 Jul 2013)

Joder qué decepción me llevo, yo creía que aquí la gente operaba en corto y tradeaba y discutiendo sobre la idoneidad o no de invertir a largo en Microsoft o Nokia. Ouch, Ouch...

Al final será verdad que el único que sabe del hilo es mi "odiado" guanófilo Bertok...


----------



## egarenc (21 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Joder qué decepción me llevo, yo creía que aquí la gente operaba en corto y tradeaba y discutiendo sobre la idoneidad o no de invertir a largo en Microsoft o Nokia. Ouch, Ouch...
> 
> Al final será verdad que el único que sabe del hilo es mi "odiado" guanófilo Bertok...



si aqui se ha hablado de off topics como relojes, gins, incluso insonorizantes para viviendas....espera ud. que no salga el de inversión a largo? teniendo a ponzi y su sapineza x aquí, eso es impossible!


----------



## paulistano (21 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Joder qué decepción me llevo, yo creía que aquí la gente operaba en corto y tradeaba y discutiendo sobre la idoneidad o no de invertir a largo en Microsoft o Nokia. Ouch, Ouch...
> 
> Al final será verdad que el único que sabe del hilo es mi "odiado" guanófilo Bertok...



El otro dia se me pasó coMentarte...a ver si los que "saben" de esto te pueden dar su opinion mejor.

Cantaste una operacion (me gusta que se canten operaciones, simseñor...) con entrada en acciona a 34 y stop en 33,95.....a no ser que vayas apalancado, que no es el caso, le veo un stop demasiado ajustado.

Si fuese una accion cuyo precio es de uno o dos euros, lo emtenderia, pero en una accion cuyo precio es de 34 me parece un poco regalar dinero al broker...a no ser que la pillases en pleno movimiento al alza, que dudo lo puedas observar porque no creo que te llegue el precio tan rapido como para poder apreciarlo....


En fin.....como se dice por aqui, una voz me dijo que te lo comentara8:


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jul 2013)

los hebreos han terminado muy poco rojos

---------- Post added 21-jul-2013 at 20:39 ----------




atman dijo:


> He conseguido tentar a alguien para que compre el Leap Motion? El mío ha salido de Chequia hoy a mediodía, según FEDEX no me llegará hasta el viernes. Me va aservir de excusa para cambiar ya de una vez tanto este ordenata de casa con el portátil de la ofi.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]21LtA5-wiwU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



sino es indiscreción cuanto cuesta Leap Motion gracias ¿92€?


----------



## egarenc (21 Jul 2013)

hablando de off topics, se me acaba permanencia con Orange en adsl, yo vengo de la epoca de yacom y los simpáticos me suben el adsl un 20%. Dos preguntas, alguna alternativa por unos 15-20 leuros sin contar linea? alguien tiene la tarifa canguro 35 y me puede dar su opinion? gracias


----------



## atman (21 Jul 2013)

El problema de Leap Motion... es que somos mu vagos... yo por ejemplo, ya estoy pensando que voy a sustituir el tunel carpiano por el codo de tenista... y no mola... por eso... ya estoy pensado en dar un paso más... y mover el cursor con la mente. Aquí tienen a los precursores...

InteraXon Muse: Changing The Way The World Thinks v.2 - YouTube

(Piratón que le veo) Tienen deshabilitada la opción de insertar.

Los conocí por su presentación en el CES de este año. El futuro está aquí, señores. En este caso, no sí será Interaxon la que se lleve el gato al agua, pero en el plazo de sólo 3 años vamos a ver dispositivos "neurales" hasta en la sopa. En Gluglu, estuvieron con ello pensando en integrar con Gglass en la siguiente iteracción, tal y como muchos "barruntan" por ahí. La cosa es que el project Glass se enfrió bastante respecto de la locura inicial... y la tecnología de Interaxion no está madura aún. Pero otros vendrán...



Cambiando de tercio, alguno habrá al que le vaya el longboarding ¿no?

¿se imagina una table que le suba las cuestas? Lo que hubiera dado yo ella en mis años, estando como estoy en Bilbao... )

[YOUTUBE]IWV8irg64oM[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 21-jul-2013 at 20:48 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> los hebreos han terminado muy poco rojos
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-jul-2013 at 20:39 ----------
> 
> ...



Que ganas de jasser sangre, coñooo....  :XX: :XX:

yo sigo con lo mío... de hecho el pin ya no está en 96 sino en 98, porque me ahorré dos entradas previas. Y no les digo donde tengo el SL... ::



El Leapmotion puesto en su casa en Ehpaña cuesta 92 yuris...

https://www.leapmotion.com/


----------



## paulistano (21 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> hablando de off topics, se me acaba permanencia con Orange en adsl, yo vengo de la epoca de yacom y los simpáticos me suben el adsl un 20%. Dos preguntas, alguna alternativa por unos 15-20 leuros sin contar linea? alguien tiene la tarifa canguro 35 y me puede dar su opinion? gracias



Ayer estuve con unos amigos y lo que está cogiendo mucha gente son los típicos packs que vienen con línea, adsl y movil....dependiendo de si el movil te lo pone la empresa o no puede merecer la penaienso:


----------



## atman (21 Jul 2013)

Como sé que aquí hay auténticos connoisseurs.... aquí tienen el tricorder... por fín, sí... existe... y ellos mismo lo reconocen sin prejuicios ¿eh?

[YOUTUBE]5i2-EgHkUns[/YOUTUBE]

y mucho más sobre lo que nos espera en el ámbito de la salud. En Euskadi estábamos a por ello... ya veremos si este nuevo consejero sigue por ahí... que parece que no...

[YOUTUBE]KSwMauCno6o[/YOUTUBE]


Al margen de la parte divertida... esto va a ser otro pelotazo... el lanzamiento se está programado para marzo del año que viene, quien dice marzo, dice junio. Ya tienen más de 5.000 unidades reservadas. La mía aún no.

Tener un cacharrito de éstos acabará siendo obligatorio en todas partes. Al tiempo.


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El otro dia se me pasó coMentarte...a ver si los que "saben" de esto te pueden dar su opinion mejor.
> 
> Cantaste una operacion (me gusta que se canten operaciones, simseñor...) con entrada en acciona a 34 y stop en 33,95.....a no ser que vayas apalancado, que no es el caso, le veo un stop demasiado ajustado.
> 
> ...



Le respondo yo,

Tiene su logica ... condiciones:

-Si Vd puede ver el orderbook en tiempo real
-Ve una posicion muy muy grande en 33,95 (que no se ha movido en bastante tiempo) y que esta en primer lugar en el orderbook.
-Por debajo un hueco bastante grande (en precio).

Pone la orden de compra en 34 y como no todo el mundo tiene tiempo real o ha habido una barrida, entra su orden de compra en 34 con la idea de que el que ha hecho la barrida se protege en 33,95 de que no "se le vaya de las manos".

Al ser la orden de compra grande en 33,95 ANTERIOR a su SL, siempre estara delante (si no la quita de repente el leoncio) y le cubrira que no le salte el SL tan rapidamente si algun gacelon sigue vendiendo.

Trabajo a ultracorto, con la esperanza de rebote. Buen r/r si el leoncio no "desaparece".

PD No he mirado lo pasado en acciona, solo digo lo que puede ser.


----------



## Jaguar (21 Jul 2013)

Volviendo al tema de la bolsa  

He estado mirando graficos este finde y he visto una figura H-C-H en el Merval (indice argentino), que augura una caida casi segura y de bastante amplitud, además los CDS de Argentina están en 3.155, los de Grecia en 986.
La cuestión es si conoceis algún ETF (en euros) inverso apalancado del Merval, mi plataforma no dispone y si veis la opcion interesante.


----------



## paulistano (21 Jul 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Le respondo yo,
> 
> Tiene su logica ... condiciones:
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta.

Mi matización era por el joven Antígona, que no sé por qué me da que puso el stop a ojímetroienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> hablando de off topics, se me acaba permanencia con Orange en adsl, yo vengo de la epoca de yacom y los simpáticos me suben el adsl un 20%. Dos preguntas, alguna alternativa por unos 15-20 leuros sin contar linea? alguien tiene la tarifa canguro 35 y me puede dar su opinion? gracias



Mírate Ono, suelen hacer una oferta muy buen el primer año, por ese precio el año pasado daban 30mb.... eso sí, solo un año.


----------



## egarenc (21 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mírate Ono, suelen hacer una oferta muy buen el primer año, por ese precio el año pasado daban 30mb.... eso sí, solo un año.



muy triste, situate, a menos de 300m del Tapinas y Ono solo llega al portal de al lado, se quedarían sin material antes de acabar la calle ::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> muy triste, situate, a menos de 300m del Tapinas y Ono solo llega al portal de al lado, se quedarían sin material antes de acabar la calle ::::



Joder.... el carne o el de pescado?


----------



## egarenc (21 Jul 2013)

el de pescado. No sabía que había uno de carne.

ok, ya veo, delante del Principal, será el que mantiene el negocio del grupo.


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Jul 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Le respondo yo,
> 
> Tiene su logica ... condiciones:
> 
> ...



Vaya, no picò ...

Paulistiano, ni caso a lo que he escrito ... es todo una solemne tonteria.


----------



## Antigona (21 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El otro dia se me pasó coMentarte...a ver si los que "saben" de esto te pueden dar su opinion mejor.
> 
> Cantaste una operacion (me gusta que se canten operaciones, simseñor...) con entrada en acciona a 34 y stop en 33,95.....a no ser que vayas apalancado, que no es el caso, le veo un stop demasiado ajustado.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo te la miro paulistano.

Entrada en 34.34 al final, precio de mercado.

Stop loss en 33.95 creo o 33.80 porque ese día no los había tocado y eran mínimos del día.

TP en 34.80, que en seguida me salí.

Dos veces parecidas, que me salió bien de potra, con un análisis técnico bastante rudimentario la verdad.

Para esta semana voy a intentar operar ya con sl dinámicos y dejar "correr" las ganancias y con posiciones en corto.

Estoy en Bankinter, aprendiendo a manejarlo.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2013 at 22:43 ----------




hombre-mosca dijo:


> Le respondo yo,
> 
> Tiene su logica ... condiciones:
> 
> ...



No me he enterado de casi nada, pero gracias por rebuscar y explicar una explicación alternativa. :::: La realidad era que entré en 34.34


----------



## paulistano (21 Jul 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Vaya, no picò ...
> 
> Paulistiano, ni caso a lo que he escrito ... es todo una solemne tonteria.



Bueno, más de una vez he leído por aquí estrategias basadas en las ordenes de compra o ventaienso:



Antigona dijo:


> Ahora mismo te la miro paulistano.
> 
> Entrada en 34.34 al final, precio de mercado.
> 
> Stop loss en 33.95 creo o 33.80 porque ese día no los había tocado y eran mínimos del día.



Ok disculpas por el embrollo pero estuve de piscineo leyendo a ratos rapidito y me pareció leer eso:


----------



## Janus (21 Jul 2013)

Y de boobs


----------



## paulistano (21 Jul 2013)

He rebuscado en las páginas correspondientes porque estaba contrariado, y confirmo que aún no me he vuelto gilipollas, sólo a medias8:....aquí tenemos al "culpable") 

Sabía que era uno de los nuevos del hilo y con poca experiencia como habéis manifestado amboso




alimon dijo:


> A tomar por culo, 3000 CFD ANA a 34,00.
> 
> Ha tocado 3 veces ahi y ha rebotado.
> 
> ...


----------



## alimon (22 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El otro dia se me pasó coMentarte...a ver si los que "saben" de esto te pueden dar su opinion mejor.
> 
> Cantaste una operacion (me gusta que se canten operaciones, simseñor...) con entrada en acciona a 34 y stop en 33,95.....a no ser que vayas apalancado, que no es el caso, le veo un stop demasiado ajustado.
> 
> ...





la operación que comentas la hice yo, fue con Acciona. No antigona, al que le fue bastante mejor q a mi. Te explico los motivos.

La idea era hacer un metesaca el viernes. Como estoy en liquidez, pues estve viendo la cotización de acciona a lo largo de la sesión, y dentro de su tendencia bajista (de desplome más bien) había tocado los 34 3 veces a lo largo de la sesión, para rebotar a partir de ahí, hasta los 35,50 +- las 2 primeras veces y los 35,20 la tercera.

La verdad que estaba aburridillo, estas sesiones no dan para mucho, y se me ocurrio abrir un larguito via CFD en cuanto tocó los 34 por 4ª vez.

La idea del stop en 33,95 era por eso, quería salirme si bajaba de 34.

El caso es que entró la orden, me fui a mear, y a los 30 segundos volví a poner el stop y ya estaba en 33,85.

Finalmente,subio a 34,20, y le coloque un stop en 33,90, que me saltó, ya que mi intención era salirme por encima de 35, cosa que no sucedió.

Normalmente los stops no los pongo tan ajustados, y menos en valores que coticen en torno a 30, pero era un caso especial, y que salio mal.



Edito: experiencia poca, y el SL a ojimetro. Puedo confirmar ambas. Salio mal,los daños no fueron graves. Sirve para aprender. Y,si,Iba apalancado via CFD 1/5.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Jul 2013)

Buenas noches, descansad y preparaos para lo que viene, este madrugada llegamos a los 1700.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas noches, descansad y preparaos para lo que viene, este madrugada llegamos a los 1700.


----------



## atman (22 Jul 2013)

Huge Backwardation In Crude Oil - Free Weekly Technical Analysis Chart - McClellan Financial

[YOUTUBE]NhUeYlGgUg8[/YOUTUBE]

Una canción mítica, que parece escrita ayer...


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Joder qué decepción me llevo, yo creía que aquí la gente operaba en corto y tradeaba y discutiendo sobre la idoneidad o no de invertir a largo en Microsoft o Nokia. Ouch, Ouch...
> 
> Al final será verdad que el único que sabe del hilo es mi "odiado" guanófilo Bertok...



Hamijo, guanófilo en el medio plazo. Como no puede ser de otra forma en un ciclo primario bajista ::

Comprar !!!!, por expaña.


----------



## inversobres (22 Jul 2013)

Esto, como era...::::

Seguimos parriba, acojonante.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

empezamos bien la semana :rolleye:


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> empezamos bien la semana :rolleye:



¿Recuperado de las celebraciones?
¿En forma para tladeal?


----------



## sr.anus (22 Jul 2013)

El guano se hace esperar pero hoy es claro


----------



## Antigona (22 Jul 2013)

Bueno! Hoy estamos de fiesta y he entrado en FCC y Vidriala, que ha presentado resultados con un +12%

Suerte traders!

---------- Post added 22-jul-2013 at 09:50 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> El guano se hace esperar pero hoy es claro



A mi me parece que lo único que va a haber hoy es guano del lateral, del que aburre al Niño Jesús ::::::


----------



## juanfer (22 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> empezamos bien la semana :rolleye:



Horóscopo de Cáncer: Los pronósticos de hoy para el signo de Cáncer; El amor, el dinero, la familia y la salud de Cáncer para hoy - AOL Latino Horoscopos

Cáncer
22 de julio de 2013
La armonía de Venus promete una jornada fecunda en temas del amor y la familia, muy favorable para pensar en tener hijos, incluso iniciar un tratamiento de fertilidad. *La habilidad para los negocios se verá reflejada positivamente en los resultados, habrá posibilidades de incrementar los ingresos monetarios*. La salud, muy buena.

Jato su horoscopo le acompaña esta hoy de suerte.


----------



## sr.anus (22 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Bueno! Hoy estamos de fiesta y he entrado en FCC y Vidriala, que ha presentado resultados con un +12%
> 
> Suerte traders!
> 
> ...




Al menos 100 puntos de dolor, cuidado con pandoro


EN estos momentos estan tirando la pastilla, a ver quien baja a cogerla


----------



## Antigona (22 Jul 2013)

De momento como todos estos últimos días, plano plano... El Ibex está en un canal lateral considerable. La cuestión es cuándo lo va a romper, al alza o a la baja...


----------



## juanfer (22 Jul 2013)

He vendido mis 500 philips a 24,25 y compradas a 21,90.

Total liquidez.


----------



## Algas (22 Jul 2013)

Buenos días, 

qué grandes los post matemáticos que os habéis ido trayendo durante el fin de semana ::.

Vamos a ver qué tal se portan hoy DÍA y FCC... 

---------- Post added 22-jul-2013 at 10:19 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> He vendido mis 500 philips a 24,25 y compradas a 21,90.
> 
> Total liquidez.



Enhorabuena por el 10% :Aplauso:

Es un buen momento para andar en liquidez (salvo que entraras en Gamesa hace meses, yo me lo perdí :ouch a ver dónde sacar algo hoy :Baile:


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Jul 2013)

Jato, le veo muy callado. ¿Estudiando la operativa del día?


----------



## Krim (22 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> El guano se hace esperar pero hoy es claro



Espérate que en una de estas tenemos otro "Not today"...vaya chute de droja les acaban de meter a los indices.


----------



## Antigona (22 Jul 2013)

Sí!!! 8011

Por fin hemos podido con el puto Balrog de los 8000

Toma, a tragar guano inverso!! El Dios de las gacelas os pulverizará a todos los guanosos 

---------- Post added 22-jul-2013 at 10:45 ----------




Algas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> qué grandes los post matemáticos que os habéis ido trayendo durante el fin de semana ::.
> 
> ...



Anda compi yo también estoy en FCC, eso sí, a intradía, a ver qué tal se comportan... a 9.3 las tengo yo.


----------



## inversobres (22 Jul 2013)

Bueno hoy tampoco toca morir??? sientense tranquilos. Tengo la impresion de que hemos visto minimos de una temporada. Ahora en verano y con este volumen dudo mucho que esto caiga.

FranR, no salio bien la jugada al final.

Nuevo rabazo, 8030, veremos.


----------



## Sealand (22 Jul 2013)

¿Alguna explicación razonable para la buena racha del PP, han encontrado la fórmula alquimista para convertir la mierda en oro y yo sin enterarme?


----------



## inversobres (22 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> ¿Alguna explicación razonable para la buena racha del PP, han encontrado la fórmula alquimista para convertir la mierda en oro y yo sin enterarme?



Proximas hard-reformas y subidas de impuesto criminales = inyeccion de liquidez.


----------



## Sealand (22 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Proximas hard-reformas y subidas de impuesto criminales = inyeccion de liquidez.


----------



## inversobres (22 Jul 2013)

Miren y esperen guano...http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...aran-beneficio-trimestral-del-ano-pasado.html


----------



## Algas (22 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Miren y esperen guano...http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...aran-beneficio-trimestral-del-ano-pasado.html



:8::8::8:

Para mi es un dato fundamental la prensa, haciendo la misma estrategia que con el jato: Lo contrario a lo que dicen.
Conclusión: BBVA y SAN están bajistas, en unas semanas compraremos barato

(Aviso a navegantes, yo no soy ningún ejperto:no:, para conclusiones más fiables consulten a los maestros del pinta y colorea).


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jul 2013)

pero gacelas imberbes no os habeis fijado en que el viernes la mm50 corto a la baja a la mm200 :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

El DAX en timeframe de minutos me está pidiendo un corto.


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2013)

Buenos días.


Tio Masclet dijo:


> Jato, le veo muy callado. ¿Estudiando la operativa del día?



chissss, no lo molesteis. El jato está estudiando como meter cortos al BBVA y largos al Santander hasta que se produzca el cruce de la muerte en las gráficas que supondrá la extición de los leoncios.


----------



## Cascooscuro (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX en timeframe de minutos me está pidiendo un corto.



Pero...se lo pide por favor o a gritos?::


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2013)

¿alguien sabe/sospecha por qué hay tanto movimiento hoy en Inditex?


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jul 2013)

Otra hostia del ibex contra los 8000


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX en timeframe de minutos me está pidiendo un corto.



yes, sir........


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX en timeframe de minutos me está pidiendo un corto.



Me llevo 20 pipos y cierro el día de inversiones :o


----------



## Algas (22 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.



Buenas,
ustec preguntó por Liberbank páginas atras. Le comento un poco lo que sé del tema.
El banco nació de la unión de caja astur, caja cantabria y caja extremadura.
Caja astur era la más potente de las tres, y su presidente (menéndez) es el actual presidente de LBK. Esto viene a cuento porque a pesar de que caja astur estaba mucho mejor que otras cajas, no se unió a otras entidades mejores para que la cúpula de poder se mantuviera (esto viene a cuento por posibles futuras fusiones, ya que no parece que quiera juntarse con ninguna entidad solvente a cambio de perder su silla).

De los bancos ayudados por el FROB, es el que menos ayudas ha recibido.
En época vendieron un montón de preferentes y subordinadas, y con la reestructuración del FROB han encasquetado acciones y cocos a gente que no sabe nada de bolsa.
La mayoría de su free-float (o como se diga) está en manos de "ahorradores".
En el canje repartieron acciones al precio de 1,11€ antes de su salida a bolsa, pero luego no sé cómo resulta que la acción salió a bolsa al precio de 0,50€ :o.
La entidad ha puesto muchos planes de fidelización a 3 y 5 años vista, para evitar que los no expertos en bolsa vendan a la desesperada y hagan caer la acción (estilo bankia y banco de valencia).
Financieramente está mejor que muchos, yo a ojo lo pondría en el medio de la banca española.
Si a finales de año que tiene que hacer los primeros pagos (devolver dinero al FROB, pagar cocos y primas por no haber vendido las acciones) los hace, se estima que la acción podría ponerse en torno a los 0,6 -0,8€, sin contar con que el sistema bancario está echo una mierda y bla, bla, bla...

Intentando hacer un resumen:
-Sus posibles fusiones tienen el inconveniente de que el presi no quiere ceder su silla.
-La cotización tiene la incertidumbre de que la mayoría de su papel está en manos de himbersores que ni saben nada de la bolsa ni quieren saber.
-Hay un techo en torno a 1€ que no superará en un lustro.
-No habrá dividendo en 3 años.
-Como empiecen a salir muchas sentencias a favor de preferentistas :XX:, le hacen un agujero curioso.


A groso modo esto le puedo contar, q soy del norte y conozco a muchos pillados:ouch:


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

El DAX puede ofrecer otros 10 pipos a la baja. No me meteré por haber cerrado pero vigilen. Está en 34 y no debería subir de los 8341.


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me llevo 20 pipos y cierro el día de inversiones :o



Ahora a ver y postear tías.


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ahora a ver y postear tías.



Y otros vicios. A ver qué les parece este, llevo viéndolo (Azkuna lo puede decir) desde 1,2M. Caerá por unos 500.000, al tiempo.

http://www.segundamano.es/cantabria/piso-en-paseo-perez-galdos/a20111301/?ca=39_s&st=a&c=58


----------



## sr.anus (22 Jul 2013)

Se podria rodar ahi cuentame sin problemas.


----------



## Algas (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Y otros vicios. A ver qué les parece este, llevo viéndolo (Azkuna lo puede decir) desde 1,2M. Caerá por unos 500.000, al tiempo.
> 
> http://www.segundamano.es/cantabria/piso-en-paseo-perez-galdos/a20111301/?ca=39_s&st=a&c=58



Esa calle es otro mundo Janus, una zona residencial brutal! y con la playuca al lado... :Baile:, 








(y el Dragón a 10 min :.


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX puede ofrecer otros 10 pipos a la baja. No me meteré por haber cerrado pero vigilen. Está en 34 y no debería subir de los 8341.



No ha pasado de 35 y ya está por los 27. Quien haya entrado en corto, que nivele el stop al punto de entrada.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2013 at 12:43 ----------




Algas dijo:


> Esa calle es otro mundo Janus, una zona residencial brutal! y con la playuca al lado... :Baile:,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Era mejor cuando se llamaba La Taranta . Había agujeros en vez de largos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Y otros vicios. A ver qué les parece este, llevo viéndolo (Azkuna lo puede decir) desde 1,2M. Caerá por unos 500.000, al tiempo.
> 
> http://www.segundamano.es/cantabria/piso-en-paseo-perez-galdos/a20111301/?ca=39_s&st=a&c=58



más reformas.


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

Prisa se está poniendo para novatos.

La posición del bid claramente concentrada en 0,18 y 0,185. Por debajo, Helm. Pero en el lado del ask se está comenzando a poblar de papel.

Dicho esto, ahora viene la recomendación. Solo se entra cuando se sube y no cuando se ve una posición que parece que vaya a dificultar que baje. Los largos solo ganan cuando se sube, no cuando no se baja.


----------



## ponzi (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Y otros vicios. A ver qué les parece este, llevo viéndolo (Azkuna lo puede decir) desde 1,2M. Caerá por unos 500.000, al tiempo.
> 
> http://www.segundamano.es/cantabria/piso-en-paseo-perez-galdos/a20111301/?ca=39_s&st=a&c=58



Yo iba en persona y que vean que vas en serio. Una vez alli negocia a la baja por la reforma que sera necesaria....yo tiraba por el baño, me juego lo que quieras a que la reforma tiene mas de 20 años.
Una buena reforma para un piso de 200 metros a lo tonto te puede subir a 40.000 eso sin contar lo que puede significar estar 1-2 meses pringado en la franja de gaza, a todos los obreros hay que vigilar si no te la lian...

Mucho ojo que lo que vas vale en un piso son las instalaciones basicas

electricidad y tuberias


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

No digan que no es bonito ni que se le puede sacar dinero a la bolsa con táctica y prudencia.


----------



## vermer (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Y otros vicios. A ver qué les parece este, llevo viéndolo (Azkuna lo puede decir) desde 1,2M. Caerá por unos 500.000, al tiempo.
> 
> http://www.segundamano.es/cantabria/piso-en-paseo-perez-galdos/a20111301/?ca=39_s&st=a&c=58




La pinta global es excelente: superficie, localización, orientación, vistas. Le sobran esos muebles casposetes y el portero. Y el precio, de atraco, aunque cada cual define ese precio..

Lo que les ha tenido que costar algo es hacer esas fotos en un día despejado... aunque con tanto tiempo para venderlo ya podrán ::


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo iba en persona y que vean que vas en serio. Una vez alli negocia a la baja por la reforma que sera necesaria....yo tiraba por el baño, me juego lo que quieras a que la reforma tiene mas de 20 años.
> Una buena reforma para un piso de 200 metros a lo tonto te puede subir a 40.000 eso sin contar lo que puede significar estar 1-2 meses pringado en la franja de gaza, a todos los obreros hay que vigilar si no te la lian...
> 
> Mucho ojo que lo que vas vale en un piso son las instalaciones basicas
> ...



Les ando pinchando desde bastante más arriba siempre a la baja muy considerablemente.

La reforma cuesta más dinero que esos 40.000 euros.

En algún momento se pondrán en 650.000 y ahí habrá que ir con 480.000 y negociar reformas, ventajas en la forma de pago etc.....

Lo mejor del piso no está en el piso propiamente dicho, con dinero se pone como uno quiere. Lo mejor está fuera, la zona y ser vecino de Botín.

Uno piensa en todo y en que el nivel del mar subirá con el tiempo. Esa zona está muchos metros por encima del nivel del mar. Así, que se convertirá en un "primera línea de playa" :


----------



## juanfer (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Y otros vicios. A ver qué les parece este, llevo viéndolo (Azkuna lo puede decir) desde 1,2M. Caerá por unos 500.000, al tiempo.
> 
> http://www.segundamano.es/cantabria/piso-en-paseo-perez-galdos/a20111301/?ca=39_s&st=a&c=58



Janus es un puto piso, creo que ni es el ático.

En la España del 2014 no valdrá ni 200.000.


----------



## TenienteDan (22 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Otra hostia del ibex contra los 8000



[YOUTUBE]GNz_Zb9-VsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Janus es un puto piso, creo que ni es el ático.
> 
> En la España del 2014 no valdrá ni 200.000.



En Cantabria, los áticos generan humedades. Ojalá cuesten eso porque entonces cambio mi target a este por proporcionalidad en la bajada.

http://www.segundamano.es/cantabria...dinero-santander/a45276663/?ca=39_s&st=a&c=59

La misma en otro portal por medio kilate menos
Chalet en Venta en Sardinero por 4.000.000 &euro;

http://www.segundamano.es/cantabria/casa-adosada-en-calle-horadada-8/a45925954/?ca=39_s&st=a&c=59 En esta está el problema de la subida del nivel del mar por lo que habría que venderla al cabo de unos años a algún pepitorro.

Esta es una maravilla: Chalet en Venta en Sardinero por 2.680.000 &euro;

Chalet en Venta en Sardinero por 2.250.000 &euro;

Éste requiere bastante trabajo inside pero su ubicación es top y es singular: Piso en Venta en Sardinero por 2.250.000 &euro;


----------



## ponzi (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Les ando pinchando desde bastante más arriba siempre a la baja muy considerablemente.
> 
> La reforma cuesta más dinero que esos 40.000 euros.
> 
> ...



si te lo curras puedes conseguir una reforma por 40000 pero de lonchafinista, contratando tu todo.

Sobre el mar no seria la primera vez

[YOUTUBE]ZhJ7-AsCWXQ[/YOUTUBE]

La zona a mi me gusta mucho, tienes acceso directo a las dos mejores playas de santander, ademas enfrente del casino siempre hay pescadores, por poco dinero puedes subirte un pescado recien cogido:baba:


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

Hombre, si uno se gasta los kilates en esa choza ..... la reforma será digna para que la visillera no se queje. Parece usted nuevo.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2013 at 13:11 ----------




Janus dijo:


> No digan que no es bonito ni que se le puede sacar dinero a la bolsa con táctica y prudencia.



Al final les ha dado hasta 10 pipos más. En total 20. Enhorabuena a los premiados.

Vean el chart en minutos. Es lo que se llama una sesión bajista preparada. Se le sube mucho al principio de la sesión y después se va bajando a golpe de velas de minuto "de repente". Más viejo que el lugar.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Y otros vicios. A ver qué les parece este, llevo viéndolo (Azkuna lo puede decir) desde 1,2M. Caerá por unos 500.000, al tiempo.
> 
> http://www.segundamano.es/cantabria/piso-en-paseo-perez-galdos/a20111301/?ca=39_s&st=a&c=58


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jul 2013)

en verdad os diga gacelillas imberbes que janus sabe mas por viejo que por sabio :no: 

bueno la cosa esta clara , cruce de la muelte en ibex , no hay mas que disir o bueno si , se va a abe un pollon :bla:


----------



## Krim (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hombre, si uno se gasta los kilates en esa choza ..... la reforma será digna para que la visillera no se queje. Parece usted nuevo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-jul-2013 at 13:11 ----------
> 
> ...



Una cuestioncilla, Maestro.

Cuando veo el timechart de minutos, al principio también veo unos velotes verdes bastante potentes, en particular 10:35 y 10:36. ¿Hay algo en ellos que haga pensar lo que ha sucedido después en lugar de en una sesión pepónica?


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Les ando pinchando desde bastante más arriba siempre a la baja muy considerablemente.
> 
> La reforma cuesta más dinero que esos 40.000 euros.
> 
> ...



1 Los gastos de IBI + comunidad del zulaco deben ser la hostia.
2 Conoces la zona y la rasca que hace durante 6 meses al año. Suma 500 boniatos al mes en gas.
3 La mejor urbanización de la zona es la que está al norte (en el nº 22) de ese zulaco. Lorealismo puro.


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Una cuestioncilla, Maestro.
> 
> Cuando veo el timechart de minutos, al principio también veo unos velotes verdes bastante potentes, en particular 10:35 y 10:36. ¿Hay algo en ellos que haga pensar lo que ha sucedido después en lugar de en una sesión pepónica?



La clave está de 11:15 a 12:00 aproximadamente. La vela roja de las doce y cuarto deja muy claro que la subida de primera hora ha sido preparar un nivel superior para machacar a los gacelos que se pensaban que iba a ser como todos los días, subir y subir. El ir bajando a golpes repentinos estará forzando que muchos gacelos hayan extendido sus stops. Les van a sacar muchos más pipos de los que inicialmente veían como riesgo.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2013 at 13:37 ----------

El DAX puede estar pidiendo otros cortos. Qué pesados nuevamente. No debería pasar de 41 que es donde tienen que deshacer las posiciones cortas. Objetivo sobre un par de docenas de pipos.


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Buenas,
> ustec preguntó por Liberbank páginas atras. Le comento un poco lo que sé del tema.
> 
> Financieramente está mejor que muchos, yo a ojo lo pondría en el medio de la banca española.
> ...



Gracias Algas, aunque esa información la sabía. Mi pregunta venía porque me huele a 2º rescate inminente, con mi dinero y el tuyo, tanto por cosas que cuentas, como sobre todo por sus participaciones empresariales que son un agujero negro sin fondo (las pérdidas acumuladas este año en sus empresas son magníiiiificas: GAM, ENCE, INDRA, CASER, etc


Cuando entregó sus cuentas a la CNMV había esto:


Asimismo, su ratio de solvencia se situaba en el 4,22%, muy lejos del 9% exigido por la normativa española, y registró una pérdida en los tres primeros trimestres del año pasado de 1.600 millones.

El 19,88% de morosidad de Liberbank -con una tasa de cobertura del 60,22%- sería la más alta de todas las entidades españolas que han entregado sus cuentas

Antes de su salida en bolsa hice este pequeño resumen para el foro y avisar de la trampa mortal:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-emitidos-bancos-y-cajas-24.html#post8668884


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jul 2013)

No encuentro un gif suficientemente ilustrativo para Paulistano cuando Gamesa toque los 5€... Un mastín saltando del Empire State o algo así.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En Cantabria, los áticos generan humedades. Ojalá cuesten eso porque entonces cambio mi target a este por proporcionalidad en la bajada.
> 
> http://www.segundamano.es/cantabria...dinero-santander/a45276663/?ca=39_s&st=a&c=59
> 
> ...



janus son ladrillos te irá mejor si inviertes la mitad de eso en Leap Motion como pathern


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No encuentro un gif suficientemente ilustrativo para Paulistano cuando Gamesa toque los 5€... Un mastín saltando del Empire State o algo así.



Más temprano que tarde las veremos ahí y, espero, un poco más arriba.


----------



## paulistano (22 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No encuentro un gif suficientemente ilustrativo para Paulistano cuando Gamesa toque los 5€... Un mastín saltando del Empire State o algo así.




Qué cabrón:ouch:

Ojalá todas fuesen como esa, me ha dejado platita de verdad....fue algo así como:

- Entrada 1,03 salida 1,20
- Entrada 1,60 salida 2,72
- Entrada 3,05 salida 3,52

- Edito y añado la entrada del otro día cantada en rigurosísimo directo....a 4,82 y vendidas a 4,91....clin clin caja!!:bla:

En 3,52 vendí para recomprar más abajo:Baile::cook:

Uno es webón y no mantuvo las 20.000 a 1,03....vendiendo ahora casi habría hecho el año:


Hoy la he estado siguiendo, la muy cabrona nada más abrir se pone en 4,84....si alguien se sube al carro la bajan luego a despiojarse a 4,76....y ahora otra vez arriba a 4,88 la última vez que he echado un ojo...está jodido hacer entradasienso:

Suerte!!


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La clave está de 11:15 a 12:00 aproximadamente. La vela roja de las doce y cuarto deja muy claro que la subida de primera hora ha sido preparar un nivel superior para machacar a los gacelos que se pensaban que iba a ser como todos los días, subir y subir. El ir bajando a golpes repentinos estará forzando que muchos gacelos hayan extendido sus stops. Les van a sacar muchos más pipos de los que inicialmente veían como riesgo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-jul-2013 at 13:37 ----------
> 
> El DAX puede estar pidiendo otros cortos. Qué pesados nuevamente. No debería pasar de 41 que es donde tienen que deshacer las posiciones cortas. Objetivo sobre un par de docenas de pipos.



Nuevamente con precisión de relojero. No llego por centésimas al 41 y de ahí para abajo. Quienes subieran en corto, ya llevan 10 pipos de reward. A proteger el punto de entrada.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Qué cabrón:ouch:
> 
> Ojalá todas fuesen como esa, me ha dejado platita de verdad....fue algo así como:
> 
> ...



"Casi" es ganar 80.000 euros sólo en esa operación :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jul 2013)

abandonad toda esperanza larguistas :no: los sellos estan a punto de abrirse :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Jul 2013)

yo creo que hoy volvemos a probar los 8 miles...


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

En tres post de aviso podrían haber ganado 60 pipos muy fácil. A cuatro minis de nada .... 1200 euros. Para irse a cenar esta noche y relamerse viendo la cuenta de resultados. Y todo en un día.

Es que lo del paseo aleatorio hoy hubiera estado a favor 

---------- Post added 22-jul-2013 at 14:17 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> abandonad toda esperanza larguistas :no: los sellos estan a punto de abrirse :no:



Para tenerlo en cuento, hoy los tres trades más o menos sencillos hubieran sido a la baja ::

---------- Post added 22-jul-2013 at 14:19 ----------

Be careful a partir de ahora. El mercado suele cobrarse lo que previamente ha rendido.


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> abandonad toda esperanza larguistas :no: los sellos estan a punto de abrirse :no:



Los siete? todos a la vez? :ouch::ouch::ouch: ? ha llegado entonces la jrande bajista del ocaso gaceril?

no me mienta jato, que yo soy de los que muerdo


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jul 2013)

ahora se viene por fin la pata bajista , la pata de elefante


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

En cuatro minutos empieza la fiesta. Muy importante lo que haga el SP en la próxima media hora.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jul 2013)

habla rajoy , de ves en cuando el tio tiene mucha gracia


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jul 2013)

Hoy tocan resultados de manzanitas...miedo me da


----------



## paulistano (22 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> "Casi" es ganar 80.000 euros sólo en esa operación :fiufiu:



Jaja, no te olvides de los iconos de al lado.... 

Para mi un año bueno es ganar un euro...que le vamos a hacer.... Con no perder me conformo.


----------



## Krim (22 Jul 2013)

¿Algo que comentar de la brutal troleada de AMD? Tiene un gap del 9% abierto, y se ha quedado tan ancho, estoy por comprar para buscar el cierre.


----------



## Algas (22 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Gracias Algas, aunque esa información la sabía. Mi pregunta venía porque me huele a 2º rescate inminente, con mi dinero y el tuyo, tanto por cosas que cuentas, como sobre todo por sus participaciones empresariales que son un agujero negro sin fondo (las pérdidas acumuladas este año en sus empresas son magníiiiificas: GAM, ENCE, INDRA, CASER, etc
> 
> 
> Cuando entregó sus cuentas a la CNMV había esto:
> ...




Leo su post , su "pequeño resumen" :8:, y mi aportación :ouch:, y me siento así:


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

Si se pierden los 93 en el SP, hay margen para un trade fiable.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2013 at 14:52 ----------




Krim dijo:


> ¿Algo que comentar de la brutal troleada de AMD? Tiene un gap del 9% abierto, y se ha quedado tan ancho, estoy por comprar para buscar el cierre.



Viene en 4,01


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jul 2013)

eso busca servidor , que le fien el trade ::


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

Ojo con el carbón hoy, se va a poder ganar mucho mucho mucho mucho dinero.


----------



## sr.anus (22 Jul 2013)

ibex jugando a los trileros, me voy a echar la siesta, que aburrimiento


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

El DAX está muy marrano por lo que hay que estar fuera. Por encima de 40 pueden haber largos, por debajo de los mínimos puede haber cortos pero ojo que hay que andarse con cuidado por posibles fakes. En adelante, es el SP el que manda.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2013 at 15:21 ----------

No se fíen de los 2M de acciones en el bid en Prisa entre 0,18 y 0,185. No dejan de ser cuatro duros si alguien quiere barrerlos.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jul 2013)

atentos , al habla rajoy , todos preparidos para palmar de la risa


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

Atentos a Alpha, se está jugando un buen tramo al alza. De momento, solo mirarlo.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2013 at 15:40 ----------

Vean a Rogers Corporation.


----------



## Antigona (22 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> ibex jugando a los trileros, me voy a echar la siesta, que aburrimiento



Dios Santo de verdad, que asco de día.

Stops bien puestos por si acaso, no me fío del oso guanoso :::: el Gandalf de los 8000 parece que sigue ahí...

La desidia estival ha invadido al Ibex, qué coñazo de mercado lateral ::::

---------- Post added 22-jul-2013 at 15:59 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo creo que hoy volvemos a probar los 8 miles...



¿Sí? Pues yo estoy empezando a dudarlo, Gandalf nos ha echado para atrás ::::


----------



## Algas (22 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> 1 Los gastos de IBI + comunidad del zulaco deben ser la hostia.
> 2 *Conoces la zona y la rasca que hace durante 6 meses al año.* Suma 500 boniatos al mes en gas.
> *3 La mejor urbanización de la zona es la que está al norte (en el nº 22) de ese zulaco. Lorealismo puro.*



Pregunta offtopic: ¿somos en este hilo un bastión de cántabros? :o


----------



## Antigona (22 Jul 2013)

¿Qué fuerte está el euro, no? De nuevo en 1.32 y subiendo, a ver...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jul 2013)

ya empieza , mañana gap a la baja :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (22 Jul 2013)

3.000 guanesas a 4,85.....amonoh gamusinos!!!


----------



## alimon (22 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> 3.000 guanesas a 4,85.....amonoh gamusinos!!!



Yo voy a por otras tantas. Pero quería apurar un pelín más. Veremos.


----------



## paulistano (22 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Yo voy a por otras tantas. Pero quería apurar un pelín más. Veremos.



A 4,88 me lo estaba pensando.....las han bajado a 84 y me he dicho.....palanteeee

Se me han comprado a 85.....Ahora a 888.....vamos coño!!

Ghk prometio los 5.....no espero menos:no:


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A 4,88 me lo estaba pensando.....las han bajado a 84 y me he dicho.....palanteeee
> 
> Se me han comprado a 85.....Ahora a 888.....vamos coño!!
> 
> Ghk prometio los 5.....no espero menos:no:



Cuando andaban por 2 Janus ya dio esa cifra, o incluso superior.


----------



## paulistano (22 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Cuando andaban por 2 Janus ya dio esa cifra, o incluso superior.



Genial, asi podemos echar la culpa a dos foreros si no llegamos a 5....


----------



## vermer (22 Jul 2013)

Alpha se dispone a chutar. Balón en los 5,8x. Paradiña y , y , y, y se traba el balón entre las piernas. Qué cagada por dios !!

Van dos intentos. Venga un tercero.


----------



## egarenc (22 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> hablando de off topics, se me acaba permanencia con Orange en adsl, yo vengo de la epoca de yacom y los simpáticos me suben el adsl un 20%. Dos preguntas, alguna alternativa por unos 15-20 leuros sin contar linea? alguien tiene la tarifa canguro 35 y me puede dar su opinion? gracias



departamento de bajas, negociación, 14,95+iva un añito más....me estresa empezar a mirar compañias altenativas, además mi máxima en estos temas es: si funciona mejor no lo toques, el precio me parece correcto.


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Alpha se dispone a chutar. Balón en los 5,8x. Paradiña y , y , y, y se traba el balón entre las piernas. Qué cagada por dios !!
> 
> Van dos intentos. Venga un tercero.



Está reculando, cuidado hacia abajo. Todavía no tocan los largos.

No se la ve con fuerza.


----------



## sr.anus (22 Jul 2013)

alguien que tenga medios y ganas me puede explicar que ha pasado a las 16:23 en gas natural

y a las 16:21 en ibe :: casualidad?


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Leo su post , su "pequeño resumen" :8:, y mi aportación :ouch:, y me siento así:



Pues no te sientas así. Ya sabes que de lo que se percibe en tu entorno, a la cruda realidad hay mucha diferencia.

De hecho, tuve un momento de debilidad a principios de año y sopesé meter algún dinero a largo en alguno de los nuevos bancos que han salido a bolsa, se suponía que estaban medianamente saneados después de los rescates y el traspaso de su mierda tóxica al SAREB.

En cuanto empecé a rascar un poco en la CNMV y buscar cuales eran las participaciones empresariales... :ouch: :ouch: 
me ha quedado más que claro que ninguno de los nuevos bancos creados a partir de las cajas aguantará la 2ª ola de morosidad que ya ha comenzado: ha aumentado medio punto en el último mes, una vez superado el alivio transitorio del SAREB. 
Los segundos rescates empezarán tras los resultados del último trimestre, me apuesto 1000 acciones del Popular (siempre que no haya contrasplit) a precio de 28 de febrero contra quien me diga lo contrario (unos 50€, céntimo arriba o abajo)


----------



## FranR (22 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran al sp todavía le queda recorrido, si es molestia podrías comentarlo
> gracias





FranR dijo:


> Vienen con fuerza y confío en Luis:
> 1700 fácil con extensión a 1707







FranR dijo:


> Vienen con fuerza y confío en Luis:
> 1700 fácil con extensión a 1707





inversobres dijo:


> Bueno hoy tampoco toca morir??? sientense tranquilos. Tengo la impresion de que hemos visto minimos de una temporada. Ahora en verano y con este volumen dudo mucho que esto caiga.
> 
> FranR, no salio bien la jugada al final.
> 
> Nuevo rabazo, 8030, veremos.




El SP lo esperado, la proyección del día 15 ...con 12 puntos menos.

Al Ibex le falta la "NOTICIA" ...que debería haber saltado ya. 

O las negociaciones resuelven temporalmente, o el guanazo va a ser medio considerable a sesiones vista. ienso:

En SP la jugada si es fructífera...en IBEX me mantengo en liquidez, así que de momento no tan buena como esperaba (ya que se resiste el último tirón del SP y el IBEX no ha recortado hasta punto de largos claros)

Ya veremos como evoluciona esto, día a día.

Sobre los niveles de hoy, quemando tiempo, estamos en canal principal jugando... ahora subo gráfico en unos minutos.

Estoy encendiendo el lap.


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Al Ibex le falta la "NOTICIA" ...que debería haber saltado ya.
> 
> O las negociaciones resuelven temporalmente, o el guanazo va a ser medio considerable a sesiones vista. ienso:



somos todo oídos :

¿Barcenazo?


----------



## FranR (22 Jul 2013)

Aquí lo tengo. Las líneas verdes son los niveles que dejé ayer en el blog.

Vemos el más claro aumento de volumen en los niveles a principio de la mañana. Problema que no da señales largas claras, y el recorrido una vez pillado el primer nivel era + 28 y , al no llevar fuerza, + 20 aprox. (Uno de los números junto al 70 en el trading salvaje intradía).

A partir de las 12:50 metidos en canal principal (para los nuevos, los del blog), y esperando volumen en los "toques" a nivel.

De momento en Ibex. No tocar largos intradía, a no ser que el volumen (tanto en procedencia, como en tamaño) no indiquen lo contrario.


----------



## hombre-mosca (22 Jul 2013)

Atentos a 02 Deutschland-Telefonica (Tec-dax), algo parece haberse roto de verdad -estrangulamiento de cortos-. Hay algo asi como 10 % en free float, y se estaban abriendo muchos.

No veo ninguna noticia que justifique lo que esta pasando...


----------



## FranR (22 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> somos todo oídos :
> 
> ¿Barcenazo?



Para pegarle un meneo a esto, hablamos de Macro y con repercusión supranacional (aunque con la configuración actual del mapa económico, cualquier noticia macro tiene influencia supra, hablamos de estabilidad)


----------



## tarrito (22 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Para pegarle un meneo a esto, hablamos de Macro y con repercusión supranacional (aunque con la configuración actual del mapa económico, cualquier noticia macro tiene influencia supra, hablamos de estabilidad)



no me joda que dimite del Bosque ... si ya decía yo que lo de Brasil iba a traer cola :ouch:

::


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Para pegarle un meneo a esto, hablamos de Macro y con repercusión supranacional (aunque con la configuración actual del mapa económico, cualquier noticia macro tiene influencia supra, hablamos de estabilidad)




Digamos que lo pillo, pero no lo pillo, algo así como tenerlo on the tip of my tongue

¿prima riesgo? ¿hemos superado el déficit permitido? ¿El BCE saechaopatrás ?


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

El gato sale del armario, se revuelve la moneda peruana y desestabiliza toda la región allá los mares. Automáticamente los capitales salen de Sudamérica y hay que rebalancear totalmente la región.

Pasará a los libros de texto en los colegios como ejemplo de trigger del caos.


----------



## atman (22 Jul 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Atentos a 02 Deutschland-Telefonica (Tec-dax), algo parece haberse roto de verdad -estrangulamiento de cortos-. Hay algo asi como 10 % en free float, y se estaban abriendo muchos.
> 
> No veo ninguna noticia que justifique lo que esta pasando...



Lo de KPN??


----------



## hombre-mosca (22 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Lo de KPN??



Que ha sido, todavia no lo he leido. Estoy largo ...


----------



## FranR (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El gato sale del armario, se revuelve la moneda peruana y desestabiliza toda la región allá los mares. Automáticamente los capitales salen de Sudamérica y hay que rebalancear totalmente la región.
> 
> Pasará a los libros de texto en los colegios como ejemplo de *trigger* del caos.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí lo tengo. Las líneas verdes son los niveles que dejé ayer en el blog.
> 
> Vemos el más claro aumento de volumen en los niveles a principio de la mañana. Problema que no da señales largas claras, y el recorrido una vez pillado el primer nivel era + 28 y , al no llevar fuerza, + 20 aprox. (Uno de los números junto al 70 en el trading salvaje intradía).
> 
> ...




En los 8000 hay guerra, si los supera con fuerza me creere que subiremos,.. pero estoy viendo demasiadas cosas que me hacen dudar, e incluso temer que nos vamos a pegar un guanizado a los 7700 y quizás a los 7000

Menos mal que SP chuta verde,...si no los cheques a Calopez por aumento de visitas (guano) al hilo le lloverían. Es lo que le está salvando.


----------



## atman (22 Jul 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Que ha sido, todavia no lo he leido. Estoy largo ...



Parece que Matilde se compra la filial alemana de KPN.


----------



## FranR (22 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En los 8000 hay guerra, si los supera con fuerza me creere que subiremos,.. pero estoy viendo demasiadas cosas que me hacen dudar, e incluso temer que nos vamos a pegar un guanizado a los 7700 y quizás a los 7000
> 
> Menos mal que SP chuta verde,...si no los cheques a Calopez por aumento de visitas (guano) al hilo le lloverían. Es lo que le está salvando.



El 8000 , IMHO, no pasa de un nivel psicológico la verdadera guerra ahora mismo 7960 (c), ahí se intercambian papeles.

Vamos a ver que pasa ahora...Sp tirando fuerte.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El 8000 , IMHO, no pasa de un nivel psicológico la verdadera guerra ahora mismo 7960 (c), ahí se intercambian papeles.
> 
> Vamos a ver que pasa ahora...Sp tirando fuerte.



El de los profesionales debe ser ese ,... el que ven los gacelos 8000, que es un valor muy redondo


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El gato sale del armario, se revuelve la moneda peruana y desestabiliza toda la región allá los mares. Automáticamente los capitales salen de Sudamérica y hay que rebalancear totalmente la región.
> 
> Pasará a los libros de texto en los colegios como ejemplo de trigger del caos.



Pues hoy para mi enorme sorpresa se ha comprado en subasta Tablicia, la mayor fabrica de tableros de melamina de Lugo, 150 empleos directos, por 2,5M.

sabes quién la ha comprado? una empresa peruana
* ¡¡¡¡PERUANA!!!*



Tablicia volverá a fabricar tablero con el grupo peruano Martin


----------



## juanfer (22 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Pues hoy para mi enorme sorpresa se ha comprado en subasta Tablicia, la mayor fabrica de tableros de melamina de Lugo, 150 empleos directos, por 2,5M.
> 
> sabes quién la ha comprado? una empresa peruana
> * ¡¡¡¡PERUANA!!!*
> ...



Cuando una empresa extranjera compra una nacional es para quedarse con sus clientes y red de distribución. Luego casi siempre vienen los Eres y cierran.


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

Alpha, ya habíamos avisado que anda renqueante. No hay que estar largo ahora.


----------



## alimon (22 Jul 2013)

Caixabank se va a quedar Banco Popular, o solo son rumores veraniegos?


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Jul 2013)

en TR igual esta semana entra por fin un mega proyecto en ..... PERU.


----------



## vermer (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Alpha, ya habíamos avisado que anda renqueante. No hay que estar largo ahora.



Entiendo, por lo que soléis comentar, que el volumen muy escaso ya estaba indicando que tenía más posibilidades de desmoronarse (por el momento) que de romper al alza. Y caso de haber roto, la fiabilidad de la subida era mínima de mantener ese volumen ¿es algo así?


----------



## inversobres (22 Jul 2013)

El sp chapa en los 1700 hoy mismo. Despues moriremos otras mil veces...

En fin, lo de siempre: no lo van a dejar bajar. Y ojo con el petroleo.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2013 at 17:40 ----------

Usa en maximos diarios, tension.


----------



## paulistano (22 Jul 2013)

Gol gol gol gol gol!!!


Pedazo subasta en gamesa.....lo han cerrado en 4,937....mañana el asalto a los 5 y por el culo te la hinco:8:


----------



## atman (22 Jul 2013)

Apple da resultados *mañana *al cierre junkie... 

Eso es Macro, no me digan que no... y de repercusión internacional, clarísima...

Probablemente los beneficios sigan en buena forma, pero... yo diría que los ingresos totales... flojean y la previsión será "regular" a falta de "algo" que les vuelva a poner en órbita...

Entre el cierre de hoy y la apertura del miércoles se presentan muchísimos resultados... cuidadín...


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando una empresa extranjera compra una nacional es para quedarse con sus clientes y red de distribución. Luego casi siempre vienen los Eres y cierran.



ya lo sé
pero es que esta es peruana

*¡¡¡¡PERUANA!!!*


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jul 2013)

Telefónica confirma las negociaciones para comprar la filial alemana de KPN - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Gol gol gol gol gol!!!
> 
> 
> Pedazo subasta en gamesa.....lo han cerrado en 4,937....mañana el asalto a los 5 y por el culo te la hinco:8:



Paulis, hay rumores de que Gamesa va a pasar a formar parte del S&P 501, en breve.

Se dice que la necesitan para que, cuando se acabe el grifo de Bernie, siga batiendo niveles históricos.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jul 2013)

vais a tener que soportar lo insoportable alcistillas :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jul 2013)

en mi cabeza se esta dibujando la caidita de roma en tiempo real y algo importante veo gatillazo ( pullback )  

me estoy concentrando ayudandome con musica de la yihad que es mas frenetica que el metal :Baile:


----------



## juanfer (22 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en mi cabeza se esta dibujando la caidita de roma en tiempo real y algo importante veo gatillazo ( pullback )
> 
> me estoy concentrando ayudandome con musica de la yihad que es mas frenetica que el metal :Baile:



Cambia de bebida.


----------



## Tono (22 Jul 2013)

y de musica


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jul 2013)

Es verdad

mañana da resultados un monton de empresas, entre ellas, apple

y también....

Gamesa


----------



## atman (22 Jul 2013)

Pues la cosa, hasta aquí está donde tiene que estar. Ültima entrada en 1697... ahor a apretar los dientes y otras partes de la anatomía... y esperar a no estar tremendamente equivocado... espero no tener que vender las gamesas no esto... :cook:


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Jul 2013)

Sinceramente, yo no se si sacyr va a ser un cohete, un misil balistico o un torpedo de profundidad, lo que si es desde junio es el valor de largo mas aburrido de todo el ibex.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Jul 2013)

pasaos por aquí clickar en el primer mensaje 

el presidente de Rumanía sacando las castañas del fuego a Rajao que se queda mudo, memorable ¿cuándo es la reunión con Merkel? puede ser un día histórico

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/444276-cara-que-se-le-quedado-a-rajoy-periodista-rumano-le-preguntado-barcenas-video-2.html

menudo indigente registrador de la propiedad, jo,jo


----------



## Janus (22 Jul 2013)

Esta tarde un amigo del trabajo me decía que el SP tiene que irse abajo. Le he dicho que mejor que espere a que se confirme y después cargue cortos. Me ha dicho, "así no se coge nunca el movimiento bueno".

Qué tío.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jul 2013)

Es para saber cuándo y cómo vas a responder a todas las acusaciones que vienen en el caso Bárcenas. ¿En frente del parlamento, de un juez o en un discurso como el pasado febrero? Muchas gracias". 

hay que agradecer que el periodista rumano no domine el castellano a la perfeccion :Aplauso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esta tarde un amigo del trabajo me decía que el SP tiene que irse abajo. Le he dicho que mejor que espere a que se confirme y después cargue cortos. Me ha dicho, "así no se coge nunca el movimiento bueno".
> 
> Qué tío.



Los hay que disparan antes de tiempo, les salta el SL, no vuelven a entrar y cuando toca no tienen balas.


----------



## inversobres (22 Jul 2013)

Vix en rojo, y subia casi un 3%.


----------



## Abner (22 Jul 2013)

Ha habido una carga bastante importante de cortos como para volver a ver los 7800 altos. Parece que se está definiendo ya el movimiento de ruptura. Están tratando de distribuir los cortos con calzador, poco a poco. Estaríamos en -900 aprox (-170 contratos a lo largo del día de hoy) 

¿qué te sale @vmmp29?.


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Jul 2013)

Nokia que me tiene contento
Por lo menos Alcatel parece que espabila y por fin tira parriba.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Jul 2013)

Para que veáis algo rojo los bajistas ::


----------



## tarrito (22 Jul 2013)

se la ve limpita ... y con buena dentadura

ah! y por "listo", mañana le toca limpieza de duchas y aseos en la trinchera ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Jul 2013)

Mañana es el día del mes que se baña el sargento


----------



## tarrito (22 Jul 2013)

un respeto eeeeh ! !


----------



## Algas (22 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en mi cabeza se esta dibujando la caidita de roma en tiempo real y algo importante veo gatillazo ( pullback )
> 
> me estoy concentrando ayudandome con musica de la yihad que es mas frenetica que el metal :Baile:



Toma jato, metal + yihad todo en uno ::

Son de por ahí de oriente medio, y por el segundo 0:50 salen tocando en un templo que no sé cómo lo han conseguido. :

[YOUTUBE]Melechesh - Hymn to Gibil - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]



Advierto que el tema sólo tiene un riff , y no es música popular.::


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Toma jato, metal + yihad todo en uno ::
> 
> Son de por ahí de oriente medio, y por el segundo 0:50 salen tocando en un templo que no sé cómo lo han conseguido. :
> 
> ...



Otro reportado por no saber colgar vídeos...... ::

Bona nit, largo S&P 1694(c), espero que esté vendido cuando me levante :rolleye:


----------



## sr.anus (23 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Toma jato, metal + yihad todo en uno ::
> 
> Son de por ahí de oriente medio, y por el segundo 0:50 salen tocando en un templo que no sé cómo lo han conseguido. :
> 
> ...




Te ayudamos hamijo siemprealcista

[YOUTUBE]Fk476q9DXr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (23 Jul 2013)

Benjamin Graham:
"El mercado es como un péndulo que siempre oscila entre el optimismo insostenible (que hace que los activos sean demasiado caros) y el pesimismo injustificado (que hace que los activos sean demasiado baratos). El inversor inteligente es una persona realista, que vende a optimistas y compra a pesimistas"

Buenas noches.

Mañana gamesa resultados a las 18:30....esperemos lo suban durante la sesion lo suficiente para no sufrir ante una eventual sorpresita...


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Ha habido una carga bastante importante de cortos como para volver a ver los 7800 altos. Parece que se está definiendo ya el movimiento de ruptura. Están tratando de distribuir los cortos con calzador, poco a poco. Estaríamos en -900 aprox (-170 contratos a lo largo del día de hoy)
> 
> ¿qué te sale @vmmp29?.



-183 contratos caballero
-1050-(-867)=-183


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esta tarde un amigo del trabajo me decía que el SP tiene que irse abajo. Le he dicho que mejor que espere a que se confirme y después cargue cortos. Me ha dicho, "así no se coge nunca el movimiento bueno".
> 
> Qué tío.



El cabrón del Vix amenaza mínimos... en cuanto los haga, tan pronto como mañana, es cosa de abrocharse el cinto y disfrutar del ali-hoop. Después de la absenta, creo ver hasta 100 puntitos de baja para el SP. Así, como quien no quiere la cosa. Luego, cuando despierto ya solo veo 90 o 95... :XX:

Todo lo que sube baja... a menos que le metan un cohete en el culo. 

Vaselina con polvo de amianto...


----------



## amago45 (23 Jul 2013)

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={b3555dca-044e-4285-be0b-deac7fa94213}
Se confirma la compra de e-plus por Telefónica


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2013)

Telefónica compra la filial alemana de KPN por 4.140 millones de euros - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Para que veáis algo rojo los bajistas ::



Buenos días.
A los larguistas nos gusta más el verde







Para los que no hayais leido los libros y las últimas pistas del autor, espoiler monumental



Spoiler



Parece que se acabará casando con Jon Snow. 
Ya comenté que Jon Nieve no es hijo de Ned Stark , si no de una hermana suya y un Targaryen, y por sus venas corre una mezcla de sangre de lobo y dragón. Ambos, por fin unirán todo el mundo: el norte más allá del muro, las ciudades libres y los 7 reinos


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2013)

Uffff esto va a pegar un guanazo.... Ahi estan los 8030. Otra vez mas no se nos arregla.


----------



## sr.anus (23 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> alguien que tenga medios y ganas me puede explicar que ha pasado a las 16:23 en gas natural
> 
> y a las 16:21 en ibe :: casualidad?



era para haber comprado cuando aparecio ese volumen totalmente anormal, y para anormal yo, por no hacerlo ::


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2013)

Otra vez china con la impresora. No sabemos hacer otra.cosa, no importa la ideologia politica ni nada, vamos siempre a lo mismo.

Y el ibex subiendo 100 pipos. A ver que nos prepara usa y apple, puede ser el dia de los 1700.


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2013)

Sólo un mete-saca corto al Ibex 8070. SL 8100, léase 8095 + 5 puntitos de "filtro"


----------



## ghkghk (23 Jul 2013)

Gamesa tiene un verdadero muro en los 4.95. 

Si no se filtra algo de los resultados, veo muy difícil que los consiga romper antes del cierre.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

que lol , me quede dormido , bueno ya vemos que la distribucion no cesa , pues mas dura me la pondra la caida :no:


----------



## TenienteDan (23 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gamesa tiene un verdadero muro en los 4.95.
> 
> Si no se filtra algo de los resultados, veo muy difícil que los consiga romper antes del cierre.



Y yo que vendí en 3 desde 1,8.... Si las hubiese dejado ya le hubiese dado por fin la vuelta a verde a mi trading :´´´(.


----------



## Krim (23 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Y yo que vendí en 3 desde 1,8.... Si las hubiese dejado ya le hubiese dado por fin la vuelta a verde a mi trading :´´´(.



conozco esa sensación hamijo...


----------



## sr.anus (23 Jul 2013)

otra vez encerrado en 20 ptos, por donde rompera? yo apuesto por abajo sin duda


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Y yo que vendí en 3 desde 1,8.... Si las hubiese dejado ya le hubiese dado por fin la vuelta a verde a mi trading :´´´(.



no me sea lloron , ponte firme coño :no:


----------



## Krim (23 Jul 2013)

Bueno, una de manzanitas

Report: Mac sales continued to fall last quarter - The Tech Report
:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2013)

A mi modo de ver el mayor problema no es bajada, totalmente previsible, de ventas en el Q2. La clave va a estar en los resultados, que pueden ser incluso mejores y sobre todo las previsiones para el Q3 y el año.


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> A mi modo de ver el mayor problema no es bajada, totalmente previsible, de ventas en el Q2. La clave va a estar en los resultados, que pueden ser incluso mejores y sobre todo las previsiones para el Q3 y el año.



Apple la va a liar, para bien o para mal. Puede ser el empujon para petar los 1700 y seguir encohetados.

Esperaremos a ver..-


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2013)

Bueno, para eso no hace falta un empujón, con un estornudo sobra... hoy va a haber muchos nervios...


----------



## sr.anus (23 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Por cierto enagas a punto de cerrar el gap de hace unos dias, posiblemente lo cierre y se pasee un poco por encima, al estilo ree



siyalodecia yo


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2013)

El trade de la semana puede ser entrar ahora corto en Gamesa. Si tal, paso a por el owned.


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Jul 2013)

Está en una zona de resistencia que debería ser fortísima.
.
.
.
Y no estaría mal un buen recorte para poder entrar los rezagados.


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Está en una zona de resistencia que debería ser fortísima.
> .
> .
> .
> Y no estaría mal un buen recorte para poder entrar los rezagados.



Se compra con el rumor, x3 desde febrero, y se vende con la noticia.


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2013)

Los 8100 los veo probables para hoy, luego todo depende de usa y sus manzanicas. Si seguimos teniendo distribucion, cuando lo suelten va a ser de traca.


----------



## sr.anus (23 Jul 2013)

como toquemos los 8100 y nos den un empujon los usanos vamos a ver la mitad del ibex con subidas peponicas, lo justo para cerrar el horno con todas las gacelas (entre las que me incluyo) y despues cerrar el gapacito pasandonos de frenada. El cuento de la lechera


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2013)

Ya estamos cerquita. Venga coño, comprad por españaaa. Aun queda gente que poner larga para masacrar.


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2013)

Aguantarán los 95? casi que no me lo puedo de-creer...


----------



## Antigona (23 Jul 2013)

HOY SÍ!!!

Fin del guano, hoy nos comemos la resistencia de 8100, toma toma toma, vamos Santanders y FCCs, dejando correr ganancias ))

Ánimo a los de los cortos, el Ibex para arriba enchufado, la economía milagrosamente ya se está recuperando.


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Aguantarán los 95? casi que no me lo puedo de-creer...



En este arreon lo veremos.


----------



## Antigona (23 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> como toquemos los 8100 y nos den un empujon los usanos vamos a ver la mitad del ibex con subidas peponicas, lo justo para cerrar el horno con todas las gacelas (entre las que me incluyo) y despues cerrar el gapacito pasandonos de frenada. El cuento de la lechera



Claro, claro ::::

Que queréis que baje pase lo que pase y no sabéis cómo justificarlo.

La realidad que el Ibex hoy tiene motivos muy sólidos para atacar los 8100


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Jul 2013)

parece que al final igual recupero lo de ACCIONA, y eso que la he aguantado con un 11% de perdidas.....


----------



## sr.anus (23 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Claro, claro ::::
> 
> Que queréis que baje pase lo que pase y no sabéis cómo justificarlo.
> 
> La realidad que el Ibex hoy tiene motivos muy sólidos para atacar los 8100



a mi me da igual donde vaya mientras gane dinero, pero hay que alejarse un poco y echar la vista atras, y ver donde estamos, y donde estan los demas. Si te fijas en mis mensajes el 90% son entradas alcistas y en el ibex, pero no me hace perder la cabeza, ni la perspectiva


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2013)

CMs, se nota que hay poco movimiento en el hilo y hay que entrar a echar leña.


----------



## Antigona (23 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> a mi me da igual donde vaya mientras gane dinero, pero hay que alejarse un poco y echar la vista atras, y ver donde estamos, y donde estan los demas. Si te fijas en mis mensajes el 90% son entradas alcistas y en el ibex, pero no me hace perder la cabeza, ni la perspectiva



Esa es la clave, amigo, ganar dinero, solo que yo ya he dicho que les doy caña a los guanosos porque para mi está clarísima la tendencia alcista. ::

Eso sí, los stops loss siempre ajustados, si esto empieza a irse al carajo, yo quiero estar líquido e ir corriendo a comprar oro. 

Al que ha aguantado las Accionas, enhorabuena, yo las he tenido dos veces estos días, las dos las cerré por poner un target profit demasiado conservador, tenía que haber puesto un sl dinámico, aunque ha tenido tanta volatilidad que seguro que me hubiese saltado. De todo se aprende... Aguántelas que van buscando los 40, no venda a menos que vuelvan a bajar de 35


----------



## Krim (23 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Claro, claro ::::
> 
> Que queréis que baje pase lo que pase y no sabéis cómo justificarlo.
> 
> La realidad que el Ibex hoy tiene motivos muy sólidos para atacar los 8100



Cálmate, que esto no es el furbo.

Yo también veo que va a petar los 8100, y soy el primero que me canso del siempreguanismo de algunos foreros (Hola, ¿donde está el 1672 objetivo clarísimo e indiscutible del SP?), pero de ahí a decir que es que la economía se recupera y esto tiene que subir por cojones... :bla::bla:


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Cálmate, que esto no es el furbo.
> 
> Yo también veo que va a petar los 8100, y soy el primero que me canso del siempreguanismo de algunos foreros (Hola, ¿donde está el 1672 objetivo clarísimo e indiscutible del SP?), pero de ahí a decir que es que la economía se recupera y esto tiene que subir por cojones... :bla::bla:



Lo que tiene que haber es siemprelospiesenelsuelismo. Que es lo que no se estila, nos dejamos llevar por las euforias (hacia arriba o abajo) y pasa lo que pasa, vemos el rojo pero en la cuenta.


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> parece que al final igual recupero lo de ACCIONA, y eso que la he aguantado con un 11% de perdidas.....



no esperes más, por Dios, y sal como alma que lleva el diablo :ouch:

de hace 1 hora la noticia

Agbar exige anular el contrato entre Acciona y la Generalitat - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 11:32 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Cálmate, que esto no es el furbo.
> 
> Yo también veo que va a petar los 8100, y soy el primero que me canso del siempreguanismo de algunos foreros (Hola, ¿donde está el 1672 objetivo clarísimo e indiscutible del SP?), pero de ahí a decir que es que la economía se recupera y esto tiene que subir por cojones... :bla::bla:



Diría que igual sube hasta los 8500 antes de final de mes. 
Estos días vuelan noticias de brotes verdes y beneficios por todos los lados (cuando lo único que hay es un monton de refinanciaciones y descapitalizaciones).

están poniendo el cebo más sabroso de los últimos trimestres para coger el mayor número de pececillos, antes de empezar de nuevo con ampliaciones de capital y splits

me siento un poco como el jato :bla::bla:


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2013)

A ver como van los contratos de hoy en el ibex, si han seguido empapelando y cargando cortos o que. Me huele raro esto.

This is spain: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-a-meter-mano-hucha-de-seguridad-social.html


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> A ver como van los contratos de hoy en el ibex, si han seguido empapelando y cargando cortos o que. Me huele raro esto.
> 
> This is spain: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-a-meter-mano-hucha-de-seguridad-social.html



de paso a ver si te enteras cuanto ha metido hoy en cortos el jato. 
Me cuentan que ha apostado a que hoy tendrá lugar el reversal machacador del año


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Jul 2013)

pecata ya no apareces cuando hay errores jortográficos.... te has dado por vencida????


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> de paso haber si te enteras cuanto ha metido hoy en cortos el jato.
> Me cuentan que ha apostado a que hoy tendrá lugar el reversal machacador del año



Ese lo tengo en el ignore hace mucho tiempo. Paginas atras esta el balance de abner y vmmp29 sobre el estado de los contratos. Estan en negativo por eso lo digo. A diario suelen hacerlo y es de utilidad. Anber ya dijo que lo podrian llevar arriba con lo que habia cargado la semana pasada, y acerto.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 11:46 ----------

95 clavados, esta dificil el tema.


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Ese lo tengo en el ignore hace mucho tiempo. Paginas atras esta el balance de abner y vmmp29 sobre el estado de los contratos. Estan en negativo por eso lo digo. A diario suelen hacerlo y es de utilidad. Anber ya dijo que lo podrian llevar arriba con lo que habia cargado la semana pasada, y acerto.



coño, no me cites, que ya he editado el HABER
será joído el Lángaro


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2013)

Ya estamos, vamos a por el 8100. Con apple pegamos el campanazo.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 11:51 ----------

Venga gacelones compren. 8100 superados.


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Se compra con el rumor, x3 desde febrero, y se vende con la noticia.



Ya ya, pero yo compré muuuucho antes. ::
Si hubiera promediado en febrero, estaría en mi paz o verdeando.
Pero no tuve huevos .... para meterlos en la misma cesta.


----------



## Krim (23 Jul 2013)

No es por nada, Inversobres, pero yo esto lo veo alcista de cojones y diría que los 8100 pueden ser buena compra en corto. Eso sí, esfínter anal apretado...

¿Cual es el record de caída del Ibex? Las marcas están para batirlas, y con Rajoy podemos.


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Ya ya, pero yo compré muuuucho antes. ::
> Si hubiera promediado en febrero, estaría en mi paz o verdeando.
> Pero no tuve huevos .... para meterlos en la misma cesta.



Hay que estar cortos con stop en 5,04.


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> No es por nada, Inversobres, pero yo esto lo veo alcista de cojones y diría que los 8100 pueden ser buena compra en corto. Eso sí, esfínter anal apretado...
> 
> ¿Cual es el record de caída del Ibex? Las marcas están para batirlas, y con Rajoy podemos.



No te diria que no. Ademas con el volumen de verano esto lo mueven con cuatro duros. Aun asi prudencia, que estas encerronas ya nos las conocemos todos.

Cuidado.


----------



## j.w.pepper (23 Jul 2013)

BBVA tirando para arriba, FCC comportándose bien, Iberdrola recuperándose del decretazo; => mantenemos largos pero con sus stops puestos - no tengo tres cojones como el gato -.


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2013)

Coño, no entendía la caída del 2% de ayer de BME y la subida de hoy

pero ahora está claro, los sólidos bancos necesitan soltar lastre aunque sea una de sus joyas de la corona 

BBVA reduce su participación en BME hasta el 4,094%


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2013)

El día en el intradiaro del DAX está siendo interesante. Creo que va a hacer un movimiento amplio de más de 50 pipos pero queda por resolver si es hacia arriba o hacia abajo. Hay que esperar para verlo pero al menos puede ser una buena oportunidad de trading.


----------



## juanfer (23 Jul 2013)

¿Como veis EON para largo plazo? 

A los precios de ahora en 11 años recuperas la inversión via dividendo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Jul 2013)

bueno... el primero que se ha salvado, el señor Jaime Matas se va de rositas.

Que asccccccoooo una multa de 6.000 euros, es de coña.

El Supremo rebaja la pena a Matas de 6 años a 9 meses y le evita ingresar en prisión - EcoDiario.es


----------



## paulistano (23 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> bueno... el primero que se ha salvado, el señor Jaime Matas se va de rositas.
> 
> Que asccccccoooo una multa de 6.000 euros, es de coña.
> 
> El Supremo rebaja la pena a Matas de 6 años a 9 meses y le evita ingresar en prisión - EcoDiario.es



Rompo mi silencio matutino para comentar que casos como estos son los que hacen de este país tercermundista o bananero, más bien...se trata de un caso de corrupción de un cargo político...algo que debería ser sancionado o penado con la máxima dureza posible, algo ejemplar, de forma que al siguiente político que le sustituya y a todos los de su especie, les entren dudas a la hora de seguir repartiendo el país entre los amiguetes.

Pero en fin, siempre lo he pensado, España es de cuatro y el resto a currárnoslo.

Y sigo rompiendo mi silencio para dar animos a Gamesa coño...a por los 5 joder....:Aplauso:


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2013)

Bankia está disparada y sube 2 céntimos
¿habrá jato encerrado? ienso:


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2013)

Y llego el pepinazo. Volvemos a testear los 8100 a ver que pasa.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 13:57 ----------

A las 16:00 tenemos la cita. Hasta entonces.


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Rompo mi silencio matutino para comentar que casos como estos son los que hacen de este país tercermundista o bananero, más bien...se trata de un caso de corrupción de un cargo político...algo que debería ser sancionado o penado con la máxima dureza posible, algo ejemplar, de forma que al siguiente político que le sustituya y a todos los de su especie, les entren dudas a la hora de seguir repartiendo el país entre los amiguetes.
> 
> Pero en fin, siempre lo he pensado, España es de cuatro y el resto a currárnoslo.
> 
> Y sigo rompiendo mi silencio para dar animos a Gamesa coño...a por los 5 joder....:Aplauso:



Y Pepiño Blanco también se libró ayer. Esto parece un intercambio de rehenes.
Pienso igual que tú.
Paulistano, hoy he puesto un nuevo y emocionante spoiler sobre juego de tronos. Te aviso para que no lo leas. :rolleye:


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Jul 2013)

Hoy Gamesa está muy tranquila, se supone que a la espera de resultados que creo que dan esta tarde.
Sr. Janus, deje los cortos de gamesa en paz, por favor.


----------



## Hagen (23 Jul 2013)

Veo gacelas nuevas por doquier!!! jajaajaj.........el mercado ser renueva con sangre fresca


----------



## Algas (23 Jul 2013)

Hagen dijo:


> Veo gacelas nuevas por doquier!!! jajaajaj.........el mercado ser renueva con sangre fresca



Gacelas siemprealcistas comprando por ejpaña, juntos llegaremos a los 11000 ))::


----------



## Snowball (23 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Para pegarle un meneo a esto, hablamos de Macro y con repercusión supranacional (aunque con la configuración actual del mapa económico, cualquier noticia macro tiene influencia supra, hablamos de estabilidad)



¡Queremos de saber!!


----------



## Antigona (23 Jul 2013)

Necesito ayuda, véis al Ibex subiendo todavía más hoy o recojo beneficios ya? Ahora mismo entrada en San en 4.96, está a 5.15, me tienta...


----------



## paulistano (23 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Y Pepiño Blanco también se libró ayer. Esto parece un intercambio de rehenes.
> Pienso igual que tú.
> Paulistano, hoy he puesto un nuevo y emocionante spoiler sobre juego de tronos. Te aviso para que no lo leas. :rolleye:



He visto lo que comentas de juego de tronos, por suerte has avisado de que era spoiler..... Así que me he llenado de fuerza y he pasado a la siguiente página. 

No merece la pena ser cotilla, jeje...


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> He visto lo que comentas de juego de tronos, por suerte has avisado de que era spoiler..... Así que me he llenado de fuerza y he pasado a la siguiente página.
> 
> No merece la pena ser cotilla, jeje...



mejor, mejor, que lo que pongo es demasiado esclarecedor y abre todo un mundo de posibilidades en la trama


----------



## Hagen (23 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Gacelas siemprealcistas comprando por ejpaña, juntos llegaremos a los 11000 ))::



El ibez es de pobres!!!


----------



## Antigona (23 Jul 2013)

Bueno stop dinámico en San puesto en 5.125

Paulistano tú operabas también con Bankinter, qué stops usas? Las dinámicas son una puta mierda, se actualiza sólo a cierre del mercado...

---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 14:47 ----------




j.w.pepper dijo:


> BBVA tirando para arriba, FCC comportándose bien, Iberdrola recuperándose del decretazo; => mantenemos largos pero con sus stops puestos - no tengo tres cojones como el gato -.



Yo ahora me arrepiento de salirme de Iberdrola en su día, vaya fiesta de subida...

FCC las vendo si suben a 9.45, están teniendo un volumen pírrico y me aburren.


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2013)

Hasta ahora los "grandes" en capitalización estaban lastrando al IBEX. Si se suman TimoF y los bancos, va a haber subida importante.


----------



## Antigona (23 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hasta ahora los "grandes" en capitalización estaban lastrando al IBEX. Si se suman TimoF y los bancos, va a haber subida importante.



Pues los bancos están teniendo hoy un comportamiento aceptable, y telefónica también teniendo en cuenta que se lo habían puesto todo bajista...

Vamos a ver cómo abre USA, seremos capaces de ir a por el +2.5 hoy? Y el jueves baja el paro... Esta semana es alcista, preparaos los que vayáis cortos...


----------



## Snowball (23 Jul 2013)

Ufff... varias noticias en menos de 2 días sobre Ejpaña en ZERO HEDGE... 

One-Third Of Europe's Unemployed Are Spanish | Zero Hedge

Insolvent Spain Forced To "Borrow" From Social Security Fund To Pay Pensions | Zero Hedge

Lo mismo ocurrió en la primavera del 2012 con Bankia y el no-rescate...


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hasta ahora los "grandes" en capitalización estaban lastrando al IBEX. Si se suman TimoF y los bancos, va a haber subida importante.



No puede ser, nos tenemos que ir al infierno y bajar a los 7 miles... Otro viaje a los 8500 corresponderia con lo que comentaba claca.


----------



## Antigona (23 Jul 2013)

Qué aburrido está el hilo hoy, como desaparecéis todos los guanosos en cuanto la cosa se pone verde...

Máximos del día, acercándonos al +2%, a surfear la ola alcista...


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Necesito ayuda, véis al Ibex subiendo todavía más hoy o recojo beneficios ya? Ahora mismo entrada en San en 4.96, está a 5.15, me tienta...



yo que tú lo haría quedan unos 100 contratos por quemar desde antes de ayer


----------



## ghkghk (23 Jul 2013)

Los últimos 15 minutos de Gamesa más subasta se me antoja que van a ser de infarto. No tengo la más remota idea de si los grandes van a saltar del barco o va a haber abordaje masivo pre-resultados.


----------



## Antigona (23 Jul 2013)

Salida de FCC a 9.45, entrada en Caixa a 2.64, esto parece acelerar la subida, Dios vaya fiesta...

Orgía gaceril hoy.


----------



## alimon (23 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Salida de FCC a 9.45, entrada en Caixa a 2.64, esto parece acelerar la subida, Dios vaya fiesta...
> 
> Orgía gaceril hoy.




De una Gacela novata a otra. Con que producto estás haciendo estas entradas?


*Janus *como ves el DAX? Se acaba de marcar una bonita vela roja.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2013)

Telefónica compra la filial alemana de KPN por un total de 8.100 millones | Economía | EL PAÍS

Telefónica se hace con el liderato de la telefonía móvil en Alemania

Telefónica pasa a ser la 1ª operadora móvil alemana y la 2ª en Europa


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bona nit, largo S&P 1694(c), espero que esté vendido cuando me levante :rolleye:



La erección mañananera se ha visto prolongada después del cierre a las 4:39 en 1698,75(c)

Buenas tardes ::


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2013)

El dax esta cociendo un moviemiento mamporrero todo el día

Cuando se resuelva, va a ser del cagarse...


----------



## Krim (23 Jul 2013)

Pregunta tonta del día:

¿Por qué me han cambiado mis derechos de Sacyr por un activo que vale sólo 1€ cada 20 derechos? Se suponía que tenían que darme acciones, y de repente me encuentro con que en vez de tener algo que vale 2,39, tengo algo que vale 1. Not cool.


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2013)

1700 ... Los veremos hoy? Usa arranca caliente.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Jul 2013)

He entrado en Acciona hoy y como no podía ser de toda manera a el precio máximo que ha marcado: 37,10. :ouch: 

Siempre me pasa.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 15:42 ----------

He mirado antes las cuentas del primer trimestre y no está nada mal. 

No se hasta donde le afecta la reforma pero ya toco el año pasado mínimos a 34 euros y luego se puso a 63€ a los 6 meses. 

Ponzi, estas por ahí ?? :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Jul 2013)

Janus & cia que se escapa el carbón


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Jul 2013)

Hagen dijo:


> El ibez es de pobres!!!



Usted por aquí!!!! Mis respetos.


----------



## << 49 >> (23 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Por qué me han cambiado mis derechos de Sacyr por un activo que vale sólo 1€ cada 20 derechos? Se suponía que tenían que darme acciones, y de repente me encuentro con que en vez de tener algo que vale 2,39, tengo algo que vale 1. Not cool.



Probablemente se trata de las acciones nuevas que de forma transitoria están separadas de las antiguas. Si los títulos son la 1/20 parte de los derechos que tenías, alégrate, la cosa va bien por ahora.

Por ser un valor transitorio entiendo que al banco no le compensa el trabajo de asignarle un valor o que dicho valor se corresponda con el valor real ya que en unos días se juntarán las acciones con las antiguas, que sí tienen el valor correcto.


----------



## paulistano (23 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Bueno stop dinámico en San puesto en 5.125
> 
> Paulistano tú operabas también con Bankinter, qué stops usas? Las dinámicas son una puta mierda, se actualiza sólo a cierre del mercado...
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 14:47 ----------



Stops condicionados..... De esos que "si el precio se la acción es menor o igual a X euros"..... Entonces se venden.... 

Como últimamente suelo operar en chicharros cuamdo me quiero salir pues marco un precio fijo para que no se vendan a mercado.... Son unos cachondos.... A veces das mercado y se te venden mucho más abajo....


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2013)

Ahí viene el movimiento mamporrero...

Abriendo agujeros nuevos en el dax,


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2013)

Empieza la fiesta señores... lo dicho: abróchense el cinturón...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Jul 2013)

Y dentro de Alpha Natural a 6,18$ :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2013)

Puag

se han abierto de patas


----------



## TenienteDan (23 Jul 2013)




----------



## Abner (23 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> yo que tú lo haría quedan unos 100 contratos por quemar desde antes de ayer



Tienes tiempo real? 

Cómo lo llevan hasta ahora?


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Jul 2013)

Cuidado con los SL ::








Corto GAM 4.944 ::


----------



## paulistano (23 Jul 2013)

Por un momento he puesto stop para cubrir posición en gamesa pero la he quitado...no risa, no glory. 

Que sea lo que dios quiera..... 

Ghkghk no acojones de esa manera.... Crees que las manos fuertes esperan a entrar hoy? Habiendo estado la acción 0,30 euros más abajo? Lo dudo.... Estos se enteran antes de los resultados. 

Estemos atentos.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2013)

Que velitas en el DAX

que velitas


----------



## sr.anus (23 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> *Por un momento he puesto stop para cubrir posición en gamesa pero la he quitado...no risa, no glory.*
> 
> Que sea lo que dios quiera.....
> 
> ...



si me hacen un roto que sea en condiciones ):XX:


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2013)

Vendido un cuarto de gamesa... primero por recoger algo y segundo por estar tranquilo con cualquier tirón desproporcionado...

Guardaré algunas plusvis para invitar a cenar a Janus, a quien reconozco de nuevo el mérito de esta entrada.

Recuerdo los cortos... 72-75-76-76-77-78-80-80-82-82-85-91-97


----------



## paulistano (23 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> si me hacen un roto que sea en condiciones ):XX:



Tampoco es eso hombre, en este valor tan volátil prefiero arriesgar algo de pasta a quedarme fuera. 

Sin ir más lejos ya me habrían volado dicho stop.... 4,87 me marca el mínimo..... 4,85 entré ayer. 

Lo pondremos en 4,74 para devolver al mercado las plusvis gamesiles de la semana pasada. 

4,895...ojo al matojo!


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Jul 2013)

Espero que cierres con plusvis esos cortos! 30 puntos aguantando son muchos puntos.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 16:49 ----------

Su p. madre, solo me han entrado 494 títulos de la orden total en GAM ::


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Espero que cierres con plusvis esos cortos! 30 puntos aguantando son muchos puntos.



Es pasta, sí. Ahora, piense que no todos están a 30 puntos... ¿eh? Ya digo que por eso en parte he desecho algo de Gamesa, pudiéramos ver un tirón hasta 1715 o cosa por el estilo y no quería andar encima...


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Jul 2013)

De momento, en gamesa, el volumen no es para asustar, lo veo flojo.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> que lol , me quede dormido , bueno ya vemos que la distribucion no cesa , pues mas dura me la pondra la caida :no:



siguen distribuyendo pero no podran con la mm200 que ahora es la resistencia suprema :no:

un sello se a abierto en forma de cruce de la muelte , pronto comprobareis su eficacia :abajo:


----------



## vermer (23 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus & cia que se escapa el carbón



A Janus le he leído algunas veces eso de: "hay que esperar a que consolide al cierre, y con volumen, un precio X"

¿ Podría ser, p ej para ANR, un cierre por encima de los 5,9 ? Que hable el profe. Yo las veo peligrosas. Vistos los petardazos que pegan parece que hay que asumir SL no muy cercanos.

Let's pay attention to the teacher!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Jul 2013)

Han parado el S&P en el mínimo de ayer. Tenemos punto para cortos y largos.


----------



## ponzi (23 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> He entrado en Acciona hoy y como no podía ser de toda manera a el precio máximo que ha marcado: 37,10. :ouch:
> 
> Siempre me pasa.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que les queda un largo camino de reestructuracion, ahora eso si es a uno de los que mas va a afectar la reforma energética...






El tipo medio que han pagado por su deuda ha ido creciendo por culpa de la crisis, es lo que tiene estar endeudado y en un mal momento...bueno por el lado positivo vemos que estan intentando reducir su capex aunque con cada golpe que les da el gobierno tambien se reduce el flujo de caja operativo, ahora mismo esta fifty fifty ademas los ingresos operativos en todo este tiempo no han parado de crecer.
Parece que estan buscando posicionarse a largo plazo en negocios que no son propiamente de su actividad, necesitaran un tiempo para adaptarse.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Jul 2013)

yo al final me salí en 37, palmando un 1%, pero lo prefiero, he sufrido mucho...
y mañana que???? gap al alza a lo bestia o rojo pasión..... como saldrán hoy las manzanitas???


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Jul 2013)

el destino de los faltos de FED y humildad es sufrir lo insufrible :no:


----------



## Tono (23 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo al final me salí en 37, palmando un 1%, pero lo prefiero, he sufrido mucho...
> y mañana que???? gap al alza a lo bestia o rojo pasión..... como saldrán hoy las manzanitas???



Pues me das una alegría y si yo he tenido un poquito que ver en esa decisión más aún.
No pienses en lo que has sufrido, si no en lo que has aprendido.

Ponzi no lo dice claramente pero Acciona ahora mismo pende de un hilo y de apuestas de futuro muy arriesgadas dado su endeudamiento y el panorama que tenemos por delante. Duerme tranquilo.


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> De una Gacela novata a otra. Con que producto estás haciendo estas entradas?
> 
> 
> *Janus *como ves el DAX? Se acaba de marcar una bonita vela roja.



Son vaivenes del día a día. La clave está en el SP. Un estornudo y las velas rojas potentes se trasladarán a los timeframe diarios de todo el mundo.

Solo hay que ver que el SP está en máximos históricos y el resto de índices no está ni en máximos recientes, en especial el IBEX.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 18:12 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y dentro de Alpha Natural a 6,18$ :ouch:



Te han enculado fuerte. Supongo que el stop te ha saltado porque ha caído hasta 84. Dentro en 94.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 18:14 ----------




vermer dijo:


> A Janus le he leído algunas veces eso de: "hay que esperar a que consolide al cierre, y con volumen, un precio X"
> 
> ¿ Podría ser, p ej para ANR, un cierre por encima de los 5,9 ? Que hable el profe. Yo las veo peligrosas. Vistos los petardazos que pegan parece que hay que asumir SL no muy cercanos.
> 
> Let's pay attention to the teacher!!



Hay que estar dentro y que el stop haga su trabajo si procede.


----------



## ponzi (23 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Pues me das una alegría y si yo he tenido un poquito que ver en esa decisión más aún.
> No pienses en lo que has sufrido, si no en lo que has aprendido.
> 
> Ponzi no lo dice claramente pero Acciona ahora mismo pende de un hilo y de apuestas de futuro muy arriesgadas dado su endeudamiento y el panorama que tenemos por delante. Duerme tranquilo.



Lo tienen muy dificil.Es muy complicado meterse en nuevos negocios con retornos del5%-6% y pagar por tu deuda un 7%.Sinceramente yo no meteria mucho dinero en ellos ahora si que creo que se estan tomando en serio la reestructuracion de toda la empresa.Estan en sectores que si bien van a tener demanda creciente en un futuro al hacerlo via deuda han ocasionado inestabilidad en sus cuentas y negocio a corto y medio plazo, a largo viendo como reducen el capex a la vez que incremrntan los ingresos operativos creo puede terminarles saliendo bien la jugada.Viendo hasta donde se habian endeudado se nota que en alguna division esperaban un pelotazo como el de endesa pero al final no les ha salido, toca reestructurar a la vieja usanza,via costes


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2013)

Gacelos, el carbón está interesante. En algunos valores hay bastante volumen. Peabody es a seguir para el resto del sector y ha mejorado muy su timing.

Gacelos, no dejen pasar las oportunidades pero tengan cuidado porque aquí se pierda pasta de verdad.

Por cierto, supongo que sabrán que algunas carboneras usanas van a quebrar porque no hay sitio para todas en un mercado con obamafobia.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Por un momento he puesto stop para cubrir posición en gamesa pero la he quitado...no risa, no glory.
> 
> Que sea lo que dios quiera.....
> 
> ...



No creas, hay resultados que sorprenden y mucho al mercado. Incluyendo a los más grandes. Estamos cansados de ver movimientos del +5, -6% tras resultados en valores tan estudiadisimos como McD, MSFT, Manzanitas... y eso es que les pillan a contrapie, al menos a muchos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2013)

Ya no estoy dentro del carbón. Pero busco donde morder de nuevo. Son los minutos del cortejo.


----------



## Maravedi (23 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pregunta tonta del día:
> 
> ¿Por qué me han cambiado mis derechos de Sacyr por un activo que vale sólo 1€ cada 20 derechos? Se suponía que tenían que darme acciones, y de repente me encuentro con que en vez de tener algo que vale 2,39, tengo algo que vale 1. Not cool.



1 es el valor nominal,cuando empezaban a cotizar esos derechos?como acciones me refiero


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2013)

Seven minutes de presentación de los logros de Gamesa en el 1S y aún no han anunciado la quiebra. Esta gente no sabe que medio foro andamos cortos?.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 18:46 ----------

Alpha Natural Resources Inc. (ANR) is expected to release its second quarter results before the market open on Aug 2, 2013. The Zacks Consensus Estimate for the quarter is pegged at a loss of 60 cents.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Jul 2013)

http://www.gamesacorp.com/es/comuni...egoria=4?fechaDesde=?especifica=1?fechaHasta= 

Ahí esta el documento resumen. Creo que los resultados no van a ser malos. Aunque sólo he pasado rápido por encima leyendo titulares...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2013)

Si le echas un ojo sectorialmente... esto muy bajista no está que digamos... ¿eh? Aún no... a ver qué pasa a medida que vayamos al cierre...


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2013)

Coal consumption in the U.S. has been increasing for the last few months and this trend is expected to benefit the U.S. coal companies. Total coal consumption in first-quarter 2013 was up by 11%, as compared to 1Q'12. The surge in coal consumption is mainly due to higher coal usage by electricity generators. According to the Energy Information Administration's [EIA] report published last week, the recent increase in U.S. coal consumption is being met by burning through stockpiles at electricity power plants, rather than buying new supplies. Despite the surge in coal consumption in recent months, purchases of coal by electricity generators actually decreased by 5% in 1Q'13 as compared to 1Q'12. The demand for coal, however, is likely to recover as stockpiles continue to decrease.

In April, coal stockpiles at electricity power plants fell below the 5 year monthly average; this is the first drop in the average since December 2011. Lately, the recovery in the coal consumption is primarily driven by the rise in natural gas prices that resulted in 'reverse coal to gas switch.' In the last five months, coal fired electricity generation in the U.S. has increased to 40%, as compared to 37.4% in 2012.

In April 2012, natural gas prices dropped to historic low levels, which prompted electricity generators to burn cheaper gas, leading to a rise in coal stockpile levels. As the coal stockpile levels will decrease over time at electric power plants to meet consumption, demand for coal will recover and benefit the U.S. coal companies. The U.S. coal production is expected to rise by 3% in 2014, as compared to 2013. The following graph shows the decreasing coal stockpile levels at electricity power plants.

Source: eia.gov

The U.S. coal companies that are expected to benefit from higher coal consumption by power generators are Peabody Energy (BTU), Cloud Peak Energy (CLD) and CONSOL Energy (CNX), as all of these three companies are highly leveraged to thermal coal. Coal companies have lost a significant proportion of their market value since February 2011. The following table shows the price performance of the U.S. coal companies and coal ETF (KOL).

KOL

BTU

CNX

CLD

Price Performance since Feb. 2011

-60%

-72%

-39%

-25%

Source: Google finance

On the other side, metallurgical coal producers are most likely to experience tough market conditions in the short term due to a drop in the benchmark price of coking coal for 3Q'13. The drop in the benchmark price for coking coal has made metallurgical coal production cuts unavoidable. In the short term, a metallurgical coal production cut is the most important factor that can bring about a price recovery. Walter Energy (WLT), Arch Coal (ACI) and Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) are the U.S. coal companies that are highly leveraged to metallurgical coal operations. Readers can view my recent article 'Struggling U.S. Coal Companies Face Another Headwind' for more information on the drop in the coking coal benchmark price.

The following table shows the price performance of WLT, ACI and ANR since February 2011:

WLT

ACI

ANR

Stock Price Performance since Feb. 2011

-90%

-88%

-90%

Source: google finance

Conclusion
Rising U.S. coal consumption and the drop in the stockpiles of the power generators are positive signs for the thermal coal producers. The drop in monthly five-year average in stockpiles can also be viewed as a sign of recovery for the thermal coal markets.

This article was sent to 4,982 people who get email alerts on ANR.
Get email alerts on ANR »
About this article
Emailed to: 318,848 people who get Investing Ideas daily.
Author payment: $0.01 per page view, with minimum guarantee of $500 for Alpha-Rich articles plus free access to Seeking Alpha Pro.
Become a contributor »
Tagged: Investing Ideas, Long Ideas, Basic Materials
Problem with this article? Please tell us. Disagree with this article? Submit your own.
More articles by Equity Watch »
Coca-Cola: A Long-Term Growth StoryWed, Jul 17Exelon: Avoid This Utility StockWed, Jul 17


----------



## ghkghk (23 Jul 2013)

http://www.gamesacorp.com/es/comuni...=&especifica=0&texto=&idSeccion=0&fechaHasta= 

Creo que recordar que el 1T fueron 7 millones de beneficio. En el semestre, 22. Con caída de gastos fijos y mejora de márgenes. 

Ahora ya, que opine el mercado. Como siempre pesarán mas las expectativas que los resultados consolidados.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gamesa / Accionistas e inversores / Agenda del inversor / Presentación resultados 1S 2013
> 
> Ahí esta el documento resumen. Creo que los resultados no van a ser malos. Aunque sólo he pasado rápido por encima leyendo titulares...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



En el slide 6 puedes ver que el beneficio viene de ajustar la masa productiva y que tras dos años, se acaba el margen de apretarse por ahí.

En el slide 8 puedes ver claramente que las ventas no mejorar las del año pasado pero utilizan el truco de referenciarse al 1T en donde fueron especialmente bajas (han jugado con la fecha de declaración?). Ojo con esto.

Están complementando su negocio con el O+M que de por sí es bastante rentable pero eso requiere vender molinos a tutiplen. Si no venden molinos a tutiplen van a tener el mismo problema que los Orona, Zardoya, Thyssenkrupp, etc.....

El slide 12 hay que verlo muy tranquilamente. Vamos a ver mañana cómo funciona le mercado. La mejora de resultados prevista por laminar los costes directos y variables ya era algo muy esperable. Pero parece que casi toda la mejora en los resultados operativos viene de ahí y eso no vale para el largo plazo. 

Me atrevo a lanzar un titular:

*Gamesa mejora sus resultados a cuenta de que no puede vender los molinos que pueden fabricar en sus factorías y como consecuencia las ha cerrado (deja de tirar el dinero).
*
Hasta ahora tenía más fábricas que clientes. Como los clientes no vienen, ha cerrado fábricas y en el YoY nota que ya no tira el dinero. Pero eso dura un YoY, no más. Y ojo que venía vendiendo bastante en Latinoamérica y eso se va a acabar porque las dictaduras, castuzos y el back to reality que va a imponer los usanos ..... lo va a dejar como un erial.

El slide 16 es muy esclarecedor.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Jul 2013)

Gracias Janus. Estoy en el móvil y no me planteo estudiarlo dejándome los ojos!! Veremos qué opina el mercado.

Eso sí, dejar de tirar el dinero no está nada mal 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias Janus. Estoy en el móvil y no me planteo estudiarlo dejándome los ojos!! Veremos qué opina el mercado.
> 
> Eso sí, dejar de tirar el dinero no está nada mal
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Ya pero ................ vale 1250 millones en bolsa + la deuda a parte y está ganando 22 al semestre. Ya puede volver a ilusionar para que los fondos vean algo sexy que les permita soñar con plusvalías futuras. Y ese sueño solo puede venir por el crecimiento YoY en las ventas (y no trucos en inter-trimestrales). Vale que su deuda ha bajado bastante y eso se ha trasladado al equity pero es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. De hecho, un gitano de los de los semáforos no tiene deuda y por ello no quiere decir que valga 100 millones. Es un gitano sin futuro lamentablemente. En las empresas sucede parecido.

Mañana el mercado hablará y hará lo que quieran hacer. Al final son unos tipos con muchas balas y dos botones a los que pulsar. Mucha subida parece ese x2 desde abril cuando el Q2 no parece sensacionalmente mejor que el Q1. De hecho, el resumen de ellos es que siguen manteniendo el guiadance de cierre del Q1. Vamos a ver si funciona aquello del "compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia".

Han hecho lo fácil que es cortar todo lo que sobraba, eso lo hace hasta el más tonto porque lo único que requiere es valentía y tener poco apego a los equipos (el CEO es nuevo por lo que no debería sentirse identificado con nadie). Ahora viene lo bueno, el added-value que has que buscar.





MADRID, July 23 (Reuters) – Spanish wind turbine maker Gamesa <GAM.MC> on Tuesday posted a 22 million euro ($29 million) net profit for the first half of the year, as revenues dipped just over 26 percent from the same period a year ago on falling demand.

Revenues at Gamesa, world's No. 4 wind turbine maker, came in at 1.1 billion euros compared to 1.5 billion euros in the first half of 2012.

Gamesa said it had seen a pick-up in orders in the second quarter, helped by demand in Brazil and India.

Gamesa made a loss in the first half of 2012 and for the whole of last year, after booking writedowns for stalling demand, capacity cuts and staff layoffs.

Gamesa, which used to dominate the market along with Denmark's Vestas <VWS.CO>, launched a strategy overhaul last year to try and battle rising costs and stiff competition. ($1 = 0.7565 euros)

(Reporting by Sarah White, Editing by Julien Toyer) ((sarah.white1@thomsonreuters.com)(+ 34 91 585 2115)(Reuters Messaging: sarah.white.thomsonreuters.com@reuters.net)

Keywords: GAMESA RESULTS/


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Jul 2013)

Sr. Janus, deséeme suerte. entré en ANR en 5,89.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> yo que tú lo haría quedan unos 100 contratos por quemar desde antes de ayer



be careful mañana ya han quemado esos contratos y pueden intentar una galopada al 8144 algo traman esperaré a abner tiene pinta de -300 contratos


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2013)

Oye, el endomondo app es cojonuda.

Al mediodía salí a correr y es cojonuda.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 19:31 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Janus, deséeme suerte. entré en ANR en 5,89.



A ver si este foro se digna a comprar y comprar para que suban esas carboneras. No vas solo porque muchos ya se han subido. Pero lo de este foro es de traca, solo está activo cuando hay guano.


Vamos a ver esas Gamesas ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Oye, el endomondo app es cojonuda.
> 
> Al mediodía salí a correr y es cojonuda.
> 
> ...



En Gamesa estoy con mi cuarta entrada, hecha a 4,81.


----------



## Krim (23 Jul 2013)

Servidor hace de gacelilla en CONSOL, 29,18.


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> En Gamesa estoy con mi cuarta entrada, hecha a 4,81.



Pero tiene que ser para abajo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Jul 2013)

Si es para abajo la hemos pifiado.
Saltaremos.


----------



## Antigona (23 Jul 2013)

Bueno al final ha perdido mucha fuerza la subida de hoy.

Parece que hay resistencia en los 8150, a ver si no nos cuesta tantísimo rompera como los 8000...


----------



## alimon (23 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Oye, el endomondo app es cojonuda.
> 
> Al mediodía salí a correr y es cojonuda.
> 
> ...



Igual me animo con 1000 Alphas. 

Lo malo es que mi broker (r4) me cobra 15 € de minimo de comisión. Para el mercado americano son una chufla, aparte que CFD ni tienen.

Que SL tendríamos?


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2013)

Todo el oro se está dando la vuelta pero bien dada... Añadanme otro corto en 94. Es que 13 era mal número y... ::


----------



## Janus (23 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Igual me animo con 1000 Alphas.
> 
> Lo malo es que mi broker (r4) me cobra 15 € de minimo de comisión. Para el mercado americano son una chufla, aparte que CFD ni tienen.
> 
> Que SL tendríamos?





40 cents..........


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Te han enculado fuerte. Supongo que el stop te ha saltado porque ha caído hasta 84. Dentro en 94.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 18:14 ----------
> 
> ...



Pero como me dices eso y luego entras tú en 5,94 ??? :rolleye: No me han sacado y es cierto que la entrada es muy mala, pero no quiero perderme el boom del carbon que tiene que llegar. 

Estoy dentro para quedarme una temporada. Esto solo puede subir ya. No puedo perder este tren después de haber perdido ya el de ABX y el WLT con subidas ya del 30 y del 40% desde mínimos.

Y ya te digo que no llevo SL y que voy a aguantar a la contra todo lo que haga falta. No tengo prisa. 

Ahora mismo ya está a 6,04$ y mañana gap al alza de +10%. )

---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 20:30 ----------




alimon dijo:


> Igual me animo con 1000 Alphas.
> 
> Lo malo es que mi broker (r4) me cobra 15 € de minimo de comisión. Para el mercado americano son una chufla, aparte que CFD ni tienen.
> 
> Que SL tendríamos?



15 € ?????? y se preocupa usted????

a mi solo por cambio de divisa ING ya me cobra un 1% al comprar y al vender ( 2% sobre el total ) aparte las comisiones de marras.

No pongas SL que te lo volaran y van a subir sí o sí. Solo mira el gráfico de los últimos 10 años y que China ha dicho ayer que hará lo que sea necesario para asegurar un crecimiento del 7% como mínimo.


----------



## alimon (23 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Todo el oro se está dando la vuelta pero bien dada... Añadanme otro corto en 94. Es que 13 era mal número y... ::



he entendido bien? va corto en oro????






Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero como me dices eso y luego entras tú en 5,94 ??? :rolleye: No me han sacado y es cierto que la entrada es muy mala, pero no quiero perderme el boom del carbon que tiene que llegar.
> 
> Estoy dentro para quedarme una temporada. Esto solo puede subir ya. No puedo perder este tren después de haber perdido ya el de ABX y el WLT con subidas ya del 30 y del 40% desde mínimos.
> 
> ...




No he contado las comisiones de cambio de divisa.

Eso de ir sin Stop...... ya me han dado algunos palos, pero bueno, pondremos uno más amplio o al menos uno mental.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que les queda un largo camino de reestructuracion, ahora eso si es a uno de los que mas va a afectar la reforma energética...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 58510
> ...



Entiendo entonces que no la ves tan mal, no? cuenta ya el castigo que lleva la cotización.
Viste que más del 30% de su generación eólica viene de fuera de España, no?


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> he entendido bien? va corto en oro????




No! El corto se añade a la cole de cromos que tengo del SP. Es que me faltaba ese...

Por cierto que ¿usted es nuevo? ¿no? yo corto en oro dice...


----------



## inversobres (23 Jul 2013)

Usa va a chapar en maximos. No entiendo lo del oro ultimamente la verdad.


----------



## TenienteDan (23 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Todo el oro se está dando la vuelta pero bien dada... Añadanme otro corto en 94. Es que 13 era mal número y... ::



Atman, que llevabas muy buen año según nos dijiste, no lo eches a perder en una Op.

Y ojalá gane mucha plata, porque si eso sucede yo también ganaré


----------



## ponzi (23 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Entiendo entonces que no la ves tan mal, no? cuenta ya el castigo que lleva la cotización.
> Viste que más del 30% de su generación eólica viene de fuera de España, no?



Yo lo que veo que vienen de una situación compremetida sin embargo aunque gastan mucho en capex"gasto para mantener el negocio" este coste se ha visto muy reducido durante los últimos años , si siguen así que todo parece indicar que si terminará siendo mas elevada la caja operativa del negocio que el capex y quedara caja libre ya sea para invertir o para reducir deuda. Además los ingresos operativos no han parado de crecer durante los últimos 4 años.Es decir se han metido en negocios complejos pero con demanda creciente. No me metido al detalle de donde viene cada parte de la la facturación, todo sea bajarse las ultimas cuentas anuales y leerse la memoria.


----------



## ponzi (23 Jul 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> 1 es el valor nominal,cuando empezaban a cotizar esos derechos?como acciones me refiero



Eso es el capital social dividido entre el numero de acciones. Lo que importa es el patrimonio neto porque ahí van también las reservas que la empresa vaya acumulando cada año.Popular tiene una capitalización bastante alta para mi gusto, creo que hay mejores opciones en el mercado.


----------



## atman (23 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Atman, que llevabas muy buen año según nos dijiste, no lo eches a perder en una Op.
> 
> Y ojalá gane mucha plata, porque si eso sucede yo también ganaré




He dicho que llevaba buen año? Mmm... es igual, pues sí no va mal, a pesar varias meteduras de pata, la cosa va bien. Y es eso lo que me permite esta jugada.

Gracias por su preocupación. Pero no sufra, que no me tiraré de ningún puente si sale mal... como mucho estrangulo algún gato...

Creo que tengo bastante claro el tema, pero si me sale mal, ya sabe: jugar y palmar, callar y pagar. 

y a por la siguiente con más cuidado!!


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2013)

Manzanitas de mi vida


----------



## sr.anus (23 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Manzanitas de mi vida



en 2 horas no?


----------



## Abner (23 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> be careful mañana ya han quemado esos contratos y pueden intentar una galopada al 8144 algo traman esperaré a abner tiene pinta de -300 contratos



Estoy al civ 5. Mierda, me he viciao muchísimo. A ver si me da tiempo luego.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Estoy al civ 5. Mierda, me he viciao muchísimo. A ver si me da tiempo luego.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Pero estamos a setas o a civ 5 ????


----------



## ponzi (23 Jul 2013)

Antes he revisado el post de esta tarde de acciona y me he dado cuenta que apenas se veían las celdas del excel, ¿como se pueden subir imágenes de mayor tamaño?

Ver archivo adjunto 58514


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Oye, el endomondo app es cojonuda.
> 
> Al mediodía salí a correr y es cojonuda.
> 
> ...



Para correr no se, yo lo empecé a usar con la bici y lo cambié por el sport tracker (tenia Nokia)
Hablan muy bien del runtastic.

Correr es de cobardes. Comprate una bici.

¿Pueden corregir incluso el 31%? ienso: El problema es Montoro. Sigo aguantando las minusvalias, y no tengo pluspis de mas de un año para compensar.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jul 2013)

Apple Beats Earnings Estimates; Shares Rise 4.2%


----------



## Abner (23 Jul 2013)

Han distribuido algo más de 1000 contratos en el día de hoy (-2000 aprox de neto). Parece que van a desplegar la onda completa. La duda que me entra es cuánta pasta en contratos en total van a poner en la distribución. Así que sí, parece que podemos seguir para arriba.

Me tienen un poco mosca porque hay 2 niveles ya abiertos debidos a concentraciones de cortos MUY altas. El del día de ayer como para llegar al 7895(f) y otro todavía más gordo en el día de hoy abierto como para llegar al 8024(f). Son niveles dejados atrás en distribución, por lo que es posible que no se toquen hasta el cambio de tendencia.

My two cents. Me apuesto a que los leoncios ibexianos saben más o menos hasta dónde se va a llegar en el sp y están preparando la carga completa para cuando el sp recorte. Yo diría que queda una jornada como la de hoy, ergo tocaríamos y sobrepasaríamos los 8200 y cuando las gacelas que estén fuera entren a hacer scalping por miedo a perderse un hipotético rally, se cierra el horno, y asado que te crió.


----------



## ponzi (23 Jul 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Para correr no se, yo lo empecé a usar con la bici y lo cambié por el sport tracker (tenia Nokia)
> Hablan muy bien del runtastic.
> 
> Correr es de cobardes. Comprate una bici.
> ...



Yo t6engo una y me esta costando sacarla con este calor

Una Bpro

Piñones shimano slx
cambio shimano deore
Frenos hidraulicos

No se la verdad, nunca he encontrado la motivacion para correr...quizas si fuese por ir detrás de katy perry podría entenderlo 

Sobre Nokia,el ultimo aparatejo parece bastante majo y con un precio muy ajustado


Nokia 625

14900 MILL $


----------



## Abner (23 Jul 2013)

Ay Dios, y tambíen está el capítulo 4 de top gear. Mañana no voy a ser persona ::


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Jul 2013)

Vaya mes, mientras Apple baja, Nokia sube ¿¿¿ ???? aunque no creo que sea un cambio de tendencia, muy bueno les tenía que salir (no el aparato sino la campaña de marketing y los contactos con compañias para competir con android)

Ahora con este calor hay que buscar las sombras.

A ver mañana las gamesas. Toy más indeciso ......


----------



## ponzi (23 Jul 2013)

Sobre Telefonica ya que llevamos un año que están en el candelero,voy hacer algún comentario.
En alguna ocasión lo he mencionado, por debajo de 10 son una gran oportunidad al margen de los problemas que tengan con la deuda


TELEFONICA SA (TEF:Continuous Market (SIBE)): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Es la empresa que mas flujo de efectivo genera de toda España, entre 15000 y 17000 mill de eu al año y esta capitalizando por debajo de 50000 mill




Solo subiendo el tipo medio de su deuda menos de 1% los intereses se disparan 1000 mill de euros al año

Si no les diese por pedir tanto prestado perfectamente podrian tener varias decenas de miles de millones de caja neta..


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Jul 2013)

Xicos, dejo la borsa. Me acabo de levantar un 250% de reward en Casino de Peralada.


----------



## paulistano (23 Jul 2013)

Rompo mi silencio nocturno......que medio foro esta corto en gamesa???:8:

Apenas me he conectado hoy y solo me ha parecido leer entradas de Janus y Revenant....alguien mas???

Les deseo la visita de pandoro y sus primos adolescentes despues de beberse el whisky del jato y de tomarse dos viagras cada uno....como poco)

o


----------



## ponzi (23 Jul 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Xicos, dejo la borsa. Me acabo de levantar un 250% de reward en Casino de Peralada.



No vuelvas, la probabilidad juega en tu contra. Lo mejor que puedes hacer ahora es ver casino de robert de niro....ya veras como acaban todos


----------



## paulistano (23 Jul 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Xicos, dejo la borsa. Me acabo de levantar un 250% de reward en Casino de Peralada.



Eso si que es palmati amigo Lolo.

Y peligroso.

Ten cuidado

---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 23:33 ----------

Pues no las descarto ponzi.....este finde me vi el padrino 2....el anterior el 1.....y me he quedado con ganas de de niro.....

Al que le guste la tematica de la alemania nazi le recomiendo "la solucion final".....

El 20 de enero de 1942, líderes del partido nazi y oficiales del gobierno alemán mantuvieron una reunión secreta en las afueras de Berlín para planificar la llamada "solución final", es decir el exterminio de los judíos. Esta película es una recreación histórica de la Conferencia de Wannsee, presidida por Reinhard Heydrich, general de las S.S. y máximo responsable de la seguridad del Tercer Reich. (FILMAFFINITY)

---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 23:34 ----------

Curioso te contesto y sale mi mensaje arriba.....se han venido al foro los fantasmas del ordenador de mi oficina


----------



## ponzi (23 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso si que es palmati amigo Lolo.
> 
> Y peligroso.
> 
> Ten cuidado



Ya teneis peli para esta semana


*CASINO*

Consejo 1:

[YOUTUBE]5ytwGWQdAz0[/YOUTUBE]

Consejo 2:

[YOUTUBE]b5b6fZwRZI8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]iGvoxtaq1RU[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 23-jul-2013 at 23:42 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Eso si que es palmati amigo Lolo.
> 
> Y peligroso.
> 
> ...



Casino es de las mejores peliculas de Robert de niro, te va a gustar.
Me apunto "la solucion final"


----------



## Antigona (23 Jul 2013)

¿Mañana seguimos en verde o toca "recoger beneficios"?


----------



## ponzi (23 Jul 2013)

Cuando vendais y deis parte de vuestras plusvalias a Montoro....pensar que es por una buena causa


Las vacaciones de Rajoy


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Ponzi se me ha ido la olla, me he quedado a medias diciendo que habia visto este finde el padrino....se me ha olvidado añadir que las he isto por novena l decima vez....ademas del libro.

Casino la habre visto cuareo o cinco veces::

Otras que me se de memoria son la naranja mecanica (mas que nada por la musica) y la vida de brian....mis perdiciones.....:ouch:


----------



## ponzi (24 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ponzi se me ha ido la olla, me he quedado a medias diciendo que habia visto este finde el padrino....se me ha olvidado añadir que las he isto por novena l decima vez....ademas del libro.
> 
> Casino la habre visto cuareo o cinco veces::
> 
> Otras que me se de memoria son la naranja mecanica (mas que nada por la musica) y la vida de brian....mis perdiciones.....:ouch:



Si te gustan las de Mafia una que no es muy conocida y es una obra maestra es Scarface...ver a al pacino al limite no tiene precio


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si te gustan las de Mafia una que no es muy conocida y es una obra maestra es Scarface...ver a al pacino al limite no tiene precio



Que no es muy conocida???::

Solo que se la conoce en spain como el precio del poder.....en panchilandia cara cortada:vomito:


Todo lo que tengo en la vida son mis cojones y mi palabra....y no los rompo por nada:Baile:

Mirate uno de los nuestros y una historia del bronx....


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Han distribuido algo más de 1000 contratos en el día de hoy (-2000 aprox de neto). Parece que van a desplegar la onda completa. La duda que me entra es cuánta pasta en contratos en total van a poner en la distribución. Así que sí, parece que podemos seguir para arriba.
> 
> Me tienen un poco mosca porque hay 2 niveles ya abiertos debidos a concentraciones de cortos MUY altas. El del día de ayer como para llegar al 7895(f) y otro todavía más gordo en el día de hoy abierto como para llegar al 8024(f). Son niveles dejados atrás en distribución, por lo que es posible que no se toquen hasta el cambio de tendencia.
> 
> My two cents. Me apuesto a que los leoncios ibexianos saben más o menos hasta dónde se va a llegar en el sp y están preparando la carga completa para cuando el sp recorte. Yo diría que queda una jornada como la de hoy, ergo tocaríamos y sobrepasaríamos los 8200 y cuando las gacelas que estén fuera entren a hacer scalping por miedo a perderse un hipotético rally, se cierra el horno, y asado que te crió.



miraré donde se fue la pinza.......


----------



## ponzi (24 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que no es muy conocida???::
> 
> Solo que se la conoce en spain como el precio del poder.....en panchilandia cara cortada:vomito:
> 
> ...



Uno de los nuestros ya la conozco, muy buena, la del bronx me la apunto...La de scarface hay mucha gente que no la conoce aunque no lo parezca tiene ya sus primaveras


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuando vendais y deis parte de vuestras plusvalias a Montoro....pensar que es por una buena causa
> 
> 
> Las vacaciones de Rajoy



cabrito, que me enciendo......


----------



## ponzi (24 Jul 2013)

Aqui tenemos un hilo de apple y nokia

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/444645-apple-ya-nueva-nokia.html

A mi no me parecen malos resultados los de apple la verdad


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Jul 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Xicos, dejo la borsa. Me acabo de levantar un 250% de reward en Casino de Peralada.



+ 1 millón de euros de beneficio, ¿me acerco?, más ........
nuestro querido pollastre debe de invertir eso todos los días, como poco

perdona la indiscreción , pero queremos saber ::


----------



## ponzi (24 Jul 2013)

En el final del podcast habla sobre detroit


http://www.ivoox.com/economia-juan-...sado-audios-mp3_rf_2233602_1.html?***********

700 asesinatos en 1971


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Jul 2013)

3000 mensajes. Es aqui donde regalan ponis?


----------



## garpie (24 Jul 2013)

Me cuelo en el hilo para recomendarles "Erase una vez en América" a aquellos aficionados a las pelis de italo-gángsters. Más de tres horas de peli para disfrutar.


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aqui tenemos un hilo de apple y nokia
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/444645-apple-ya-nueva-nokia.html
> 
> A mi no me parecen malos resultados los de apple la verdad



Pues hombre, había miedo a que fueran peores, pero buenos no son... corríganme, pero si viven de vender aparatos ya amortizados, los beneficios deberían de subir y más con mayores ventas. Resulta que han caído un 22%... La empresa pierde eficiencia... y los desarrollos a la vista no tienen nada de espectacular. Están perdiendo empuje... Sin embargo, como digo, los resultados esperados eran algo peores en beneficios y mucho peores en ventas.

En fín, algo de aire a corto plazo, tal vez a muy corto... luego, ya pueden ir sacándose cositas de la manga. Jobs ya no puede volver al rescate...


----------



## ponzi (24 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pues hombre, había miedo a que fueran peores, pero buenos no son... corríganme, pero si viven de vender aparatos ya amortizados, los beneficios deberían de subir y más con mayores ventas. Resulta que han caído un 22%... La empresa pierde eficiencia... y los desarrollos a la vista no tienen nada de espectacular. Están perdiendo empuje... Sin embargo, como digo, los resultados esperados eran algo peores en beneficios y mucho peores en ventas.
> 
> En fín, algo de aire a corto plazo, tal vez a muy corto... luego, ya pueden ir sacándose cositas de la manga. Jobs ya no puede volver al rescate...



No tengo los resultados de Apple para ver en business week por donde se va el margen,pueden ser provisiones o que han gastado mas en personal..no lo se, tardaran unos dias en actualizar los datos.Apple es una maquina de hacer dinero y ademas tienen un don y es que su capex como ya puse en otro post es del 11% a excepcion de 2012 que subio al 12%, por eso desde principios de 2013 empece a ver las orejas al lobo,tengo algun post donde previa la posible caida que despues acontencio,aun asi esto contrasta mucho con la situacion de samsung con porcentajes del 60%-90%.Es decir apple es capaz de incrementar sus ventas sin invertir demasiado dinero, lo cual les ha servido para en apenas 5 años ahorrar unos 130.000 mill. Que pasa que esta situacion puede no darse eternamente,de hecho seria lo normal, si tienes a tu competidor directo invirtiedo 20000 mill al año puede que en algun punto den con la piedra filosofal, ellos y el mercado lo sospechan por eso en 2012 invirtieron mas en el negocio, tambien tenemos a microsoft que aunque su w8 no sea demasiado popular esta dispuesto a gastarse los 50000 mill de la caja para quedarse un cacho del pastel, quien puede asegurar que w9 o w10 no vaya a ser un rotundo exito?Mas de uno se esta imaginando como es la piel de apple sin apenas cazarlo, seguramente caeran porque estan en lo mas alto pero aun puede que tengan carrete, en el mundo de la tecnologia en apenas 2 años todo puede cambiar.Nokia es justamente al contrario,estan en el subsuelo


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

Creo recordar que ya no son 130k millones... sino 146k...!! Digo yo que a qué tipo de interés les darán a éstos los plazos fijos...


----------



## ponzi (24 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Creo recordar que ya no son 130k millones... sino 146k...!! Digo yo que a qué tipo de interés les darán a éstos los plazos fijos...



No debería hacerse así (seria mas escrupuloso leerse la memoria del informe anual) igual que con la deuda pero bueno para el tipo medio en plan a brocha gorda puede darnos una idea

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=A&currency=native


Si sacaron unos 1260 mill en 2012 sobre 130.000 mill.


1080 mill por los intereses
180 mill por las ventas.

Están consiguiendo menos de un 1% de rentabilidad por todo el capital, vamos que lo que tienen en paraísos fiscales esta invertido en países de máxima solvencia y a muy corto plazo.


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

Bueno queda poco para quae abra... Porra para hoy...?


----------



## amago45 (24 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Bueno queda poco para quae abra... Porra para hoy...?



Creo que apertura en verde hasta 8.150, resistencia y para abajo otra vez a 8.075 hasta que abran los usanos, y dependiendo de estos de nuevo hasta 8.150 o hacia abajo a tocar los 79xx


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Creo que apertura en verde hasta 8.150, resistencia y para abajo otra vez a 8.075 hasta que abran los usanos, y dependiendo de estos de nuevo hasta 8.150 o hacia abajo a tocar los 79xx



Ok, gracias por mojarte.

Te respaldo en cierta parte, yo creo que tanteamos los 8150, pero si ese es el caso, no creo que ni de coña cerremos hoy por debajo de 8000.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Buenos dias.

Haciendo de rappel.....

Ibex en 9.000, lo suben aprovechado el poco volumen ya que los blokels estar de vacaciones en agosto....

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 08:58 ----------

Apretad el culo gamusinos.....


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Haciendo de rappel.....
> 
> ...



Bien apretados los tenemos.
Empezamos para arriba, a ver si dura.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Empujen gamesos.....

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 09:03 ----------

Los cinco ghakianos

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 09:05 ----------

Es un jodido cohete......


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Empujen gamesos.....
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 09:03 ----------
> 
> Los cinco ghakianos





Agárrate vaquero...







El ex-chicharro Gamesa camino de los 8 para diciembre.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

5,12.....madre de dios....

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 09:08 ----------

15.....jajajjaja......amonoh gamesohhhhh


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

Joder menuda empapelada en el ibex. Digna de Antonio Saez del Castillo.

8200 y freno.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> 5,12.....madre de dios....




Cada vez que escribes, ya es prehistoria. 5.20€


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2013)

5.06 en gamesa....enhorabuena a los gamusinos, y rabazo con azote a los cortos


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Jul 2013)

Mecaguenlaputadeoros, que me meto al foro en un receso y veo que ya estais aqui de vuelta....La ostia, las 4 y pico de la mañana y sigo en la oficina. Hoy desayuno una birra y me voy a dormir. 

Suerte ahi fuera. 

PD Una vez más, he seguido los consejos del Maestro Janus y me he hecho carbonero.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> 5.06 en gamesa....enhorabuena a los gamusinos, y rabazo con azote a los cortos




Lo del tiempo real no lo lleva usted muy bien :fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2013)

al ibex no le debe de quedar mucha gasolina, cuiden sus esfinteres 8150 y pabajo, recojere mi opwned



felicidades a los gamusinos :Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

Estan haciendo la mayor pillada del año en el churribex.

Por cierto vaya dato el de creditos de españa, credit crunch es poco.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Acongojamte el volumen de gamesa.....si hay volumen y sube.....


----------



## juanfer (24 Jul 2013)

Bueno ya saben porque Montoro sube tanto el IRPF , porque a los del pp les pagan el IRPF.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/444738-mundo-pp-pago-irpf-negro.html


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Jul 2013)

¿Cuántos cortos habrán caído hasta el momento en Gamesa?


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

PMI aleman supera los 50. A partir de ahora es cuando pueden venir las hostias para los pigs.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Cuántos cortos habrán caído hasta el momento en Gamesa?




Ayer dijo janus que medio foro:fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo del tiempo real no lo lleva usted muy bien :fiufiu:



Lo llevo genial gracias, pero cuando uno tiene que escribir desde un mierdimovil como el que tengo, esperando a que se abra la página, loguearse, etc, hay bastante retraso.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Me salgo.....1200 euros en tres dias no es facil....se me quedara cara de gili tanto si sube a partir de aqui como si baja....asi que prefiero gili con plusvis.


Montoro hijoputa.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me salgo.....1200 euros en tres dias no es facil....se me quedara cara de gili tanto si sube a partir de aqui como si baja....asi que prefiero gili con plusvis.
> 
> 
> Montoro hijoputa.





No puedo prometer nada, pero me da que si acabamos hoy por encima de 5... estos han venido para quedarse.


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2013)

Total, que el Ibex se funde los 8150, el DAX también pinta de joder los 8350, e Iniesta dice que Kalise para todos...

¿Hasta donde creeis que puede llegar la empapelada? Porque yo los 8220 los veo Fiboposibles...Y aparte, el SP seguramente tenga algo más de recorrido...


----------



## locojaen (24 Jul 2013)

:8: OMG :8: Gamesa! eso es un coete! x 4 en un año...

yo me baje en 2,8X€ :: :XX::XX::XX: y pense en reentrar a 3,9€ pero me meti en ENG y REE :::: :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Felicidades por las plusvis!!!


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Cotizacion suspendida??

No carga la info de gamesa en la web de bankinter desde 10:20


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2013)

en IG markets tampoco actualiza, me sale mercado cerrado. Espérate que ahora igual hay gap y todo :XX:

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 10:26 ----------

Ya está de vuelta, 5,38..


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jul 2013)

Está en 5.385€

+10.60

Demasiado hasta para mí...


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Jul 2013)

Pues a mí en Bankinter sí que me funciona.
Ya lleva más volumen que en todo el día de ayer-


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Espero que los cortos fuesen con stops....


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Cuántos cortos habrán caído hasta el momento en Gamesa?



Los míos en 5,06.

Deben haber encontrado la pólvora. Qué bárbaros. Cuando el dinero está comprador mejor no estar en medio.


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Jul 2013)

De momento sigue la fiesta, estoy acojonao.


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

En unos 5 meses ha multiplicado x3,5. Ojo que las fiestas se suelen pagar. Quienes estén dentro, que respeten sus stops.

Nada sube infinito, ni siquiera Gamesa. Esta empresa no vale los 2000M que supone su EV. Y las perspectivas futuras estando bien tampoco lo justifican así que llegará un día que alguno venda y vayan muchos detrás.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Jul 2013)

mañana salen los resultados de BBVA y SAN... no estarán esperando para tirarlo justo el viernes despues de salir los datos?????


----------



## Algas (24 Jul 2013)

Buenos días,

vaya fiestón con GAM... y mira que me planteé entrar a 3,9; luego a 4,8... :ouch:, pero lo típico de la bolsa, piensas "ya ha subido mucho, si entro me pilla dentro cual gacela..." ::

Ale disfruten de sus plusvis :Baile:


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Menudo desparrame, parece que muchos se han dado cuenta ahora que es alcista. ::


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Redios.....5,54....


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

SIgue la pillada. La que van a liar es poca... madre mia.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Lo que me viene a la cabeza es que esta empresa llego a estar a 30 euros....por lo que subir de 4 a 5 tampoco es tan descabellado....


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Jul 2013)

hoy gamesa se folla los 6€


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Jul 2013)

No sé si saltar ya de gamesa, las plusvis son generosas.


----------



## locojaen (24 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No sé si saltar ya de gamesa, las plusvis son generosas.



Saltar del fueraborda? yo me esperaria a que se conviertiese en una simple lancha...


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

Ya que estamos, ver los 7,51 de 2011 tampoco sería ninguna locura... bueno, para algunos sí...


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Vamos a ver cómo queda esa vela techo en timeframe de 10 minutos.


----------



## locojaen (24 Jul 2013)

por si ayuda a alguiem:

principales compradores GAMESA:






y principales vendedores GAMESA:


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> por si ayuda a alguiem:
> 
> principales compradores GAMESA:
> 
> ...



de donde sacas esa informacion?


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2013)

Ojo con Sacyr que a la chita callando se calienta y puede atacar los 2.51...


----------



## locojaen (24 Jul 2013)

Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.

Click en: Mercados -> España -> Negociaciones por Broker.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Compran lls extranjeros y venden los nacionales.....


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2013)

por españa 3000 ibe a 3.935


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

Ibex double top, nos devuelve a los 8100.


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ibex double top, nos devuelve a los 8100. fallo alcista nos devuelve a los 8000. ???



parezco el gato cambiando de opinion, pero esto tiene como objetivo los 8180


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ibex double top, nos devuelve a los 8100. fallo alcista nos devuelve a los 8000. ???



Jue cada vez que poneis algo de bajar se pega la vuelta y arrea parriba. Dejad de dar pistas que estos personajes lo leen. :XX::XX:

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 11:38 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> parezco el gato cambiando de opinion, pero esto tiene como objetivo los 8180



Yo pienso que los 200 se tocan. Ahi ya habran quemado todo y empapelado hasta a la virgen.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Trolling Europe

jo jo jo

Dax subiendo, y USA bajando.

Que bueno


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mañana salen los resultados de BBVA y SAN... no estarán esperando para tirarlo justo el viernes despues de salir los datos?????



preguntar cuando ya sabes la respuesta es tontería

Buenos días.

Se ha iniciado el gran safari, los tiros empezarán próximos a los 8500. Están apuntando a las gacelas con armas de gran calibre, de lo que quede no se aprovechará ni la piel

qué barbaridad como pica la gente :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

Dax en maximos diarios. Esta mas dopado que jesucristo. De esta rompen los historicos.


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> preguntar cuando ya sabes la respuesta es tontería
> 
> Buenos días.
> 
> ...



por que no intentar este ultimo empujon? con sl y ya esta


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> por que no intentar este ultimo empujon? con sl y ya esta



no sé de lo que me habla, yo soy larguista de la vieja escuela
para mí esas cosas de stop loss y los mete-saca, que proporcionan eyaculaciones precoces y orgasmos centimeros, son mariconadas

Yo cuando me corro soy multiorgásmico y lo hago en el mejor culo, el cual dilaté durante muuuuuucho tiempo a base de dividendos.

animus iocandi


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En unos 5 meses ha multiplicado x3,5. Ojo que las fiestas se suelen pagar. Quienes estén dentro, que respeten sus stops.
> 
> Nada sube infinito, ni siquiera Gamesa. Esta empresa no vale los 2000M que supone su EV. Y las perspectivas futuras estando bien tampoco lo justifican así que llegará un día que alguno venda y vayan muchos detrás.





locojaen dijo:


> por si ayuda a alguiem:
> 
> principales compradores GAMESA:
> 
> ...



de donde sacas esa información
gracias


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> de donde sacas esa información
> gracias





locojaen dijo:


> Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.
> 
> Click en: Mercados -> España -> Negociaciones por Broker.





Para que no tenga que repetirse.


----------



## locojaen (24 Jul 2013)

jejeje te adelantaste!

suelo echar un ojo a las negociaciones de mi cartera, para tener "nociones" de quien empuja las subidas / bajadas...

cuando ves a un grande soltar lastre, voy detras, si lo veo comprar y estoy dentro... don't worry


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> de donde sacas esa información
> gracias



Yo he pillado un cortito que me ha dado los dineros que me llevó el stop. Ale, vuelvo a estar como si no hubiera hecho nada. Desde 5,56 hasta 5,48.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Conchita de mi vida!!!


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

Toma pepinazo del DAX. Llegan a los 8500 de corrido y antes que el ibex. Repito, lo tienen atado y bien atado.

Las predicciones de julio han sido un absoluto fracaso, nos han porculeado a base de bien por hablar de mas.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Otra vez en liquidez total.....


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

Hasta las 16:00 no hay nada que ver... andando!


----------



## Algas (24 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero como me dices eso y luego entras tú en 5,94 ??? :rolleye: No me han sacado y es cierto que la entrada es muy mala, pero no quiero perderme el boom del carbon que tiene que llegar.
> 
> Estoy dentro para quedarme una temporada. Esto solo puede subir ya. No puedo perder este tren después de haber perdido ya el de ABX y el WLT con subidas ya del 30 y del 40% desde mínimos.
> 
> ...




Creo que me voy a subir al carro de ANR :Baile:, esta tarde a ver qué tal abre, compraré al estilo larguista, sin stops, y me sentaré a esperar la peponeada


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

Y......... 8150!!! Superados. Vamos a por los 8200. Hoy además parejos con el EuroStox, por lo que la subida es más fuerte...

Un saludo afición bajista!


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Y......... 8150!!! Superados. Vamos a por los 8200. Hoy además parejos con el EuroStox, por lo que la subida es más fuerte...
> 
> Un saludo afición bajista!



Los 8150 ya se han superado esta mañana, a ver si estamos a lo que estamos. Ha habido intentos no fructiferos, veremos este. Ya dije a primera hora, los 8200 se tocan.

Que malo el papertrading.


----------



## Sealand (24 Jul 2013)

Para los eScépticos con Hiverdrola:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-de-1-500-millones-de-euros-a-iberdrola.html

Habiendo castuzos dentro es negocio seguro, no importa lo malo que sea el modelo, ya se encargarán los políticos de acabar con la competencia o de crear un entorno favorable ::


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Para los excépticos con Hiverdrola:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-de-1-500-millones-de-euros-a-iberdrola.html
> 
> Habiendo castuzos dentro es negocio seguro, no importa lo malo que sea el modelo, ya se encargarán los políticos de acabar con la competencia o de crear un entorno favorable ::



Angel Acebes de consejero ,...y eso es lo que uno se entera.


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

Ostia!! Enhorabuena a todas las gacelillas de Gamesa! Estupenda jugada, me alegro por vosotros.

Los que se pusiesen cortos a tragar. ::::


----------



## j.w.pepper (24 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Ostia!! Enhorabuena a todas las gacelillas de Gamesa! Estupenda jugada, me alegro por vosotros.
> 
> Los que se pusiesen cortos a tragar. ::::



Lo de Gamesa de hoy constata que muchas veces la bolsa es impredecible, irracional y que los análisis de la peña: que si está muy alta, que si tiene que corregir, pues que se quedan ahí. Gamesa => Casino. Ese incremento no se entiende analizando las cuentas, cuando el volumen de ingresos ha disminuido y se basa simplemente en una reducción de costes.


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Angel Acebes de consejero ,...y eso es lo que uno se entera.



y hay un hilo que abrió Janus que al menos sirve para dejar un recuerdo escrito ante semejante insulto a todos. No sé a que estáis esperando.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/444667-tan-inutil-y-tan-ver-creer.html

además de no invertir un duro propio en quién no lo merece, aunque sólo sea por dignidad


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Angel Acebes de consejero ,...y eso es lo que uno se entera.



Asi si baja IBE ha sido la ETA y ya queda prohibido ponerse corto.


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Asi si baja IBE ha sido la ETA y ya queda prohibido ponerse corto.



como si te pones largo, los 1000M que le regalan a Iberdrola en deducciones van a salir de tus riñones y los míos


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> como si te pones largo, los 1000M que le regalan a Iberdrola en deducciones van a salir de tus riñones y los míos



Nos has jo... ademas tengo un problema y estoy jodido de intriga, acabo de realizar una instalacion eolica aislada y no se si me van a joder a impuestos o no, ya que no entiendo bien la mierda esta que estan haciendo con el peaje.

HDLGP, el año que viene sablazo en la declaracion.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 13:11 ----------

Ahora viene arreon, a por los 8200 y traca final. Hasta las 16:00 majetes.


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> por españa 3000 ibe a 3.935



vendias a 3.985 para pipas


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

Vamos gacelillas poneros largas que el Ibex tiene ganas hoy de los 8200, ya los ha rozado.

Por España y tal xD

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 13:26 ----------




j.w.pepper dijo:


> Lo de Gamesa de hoy constata que muchas veces la bolsa es impredecible, irracional y que los análisis de la peña: que si está muy alta, que si tiene que corregir, pues que se quedan ahí. Gamesa => Casino. Ese incremento no se entiende analizando las cuentas, cuando el volumen de ingresos ha disminuido y se basa simplemente en una reducción de costes.



Efectivamente es un puto casino, pero el mejor que hay ::::


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Se empieza a ver que son lo que son y ni lo que quieren ser:

Beneficio Telefónica Brasil baja 16 por ciento abril-junio

24 jul 2013 - 12:28
SAO PAULO, 24 jul (Reuters) - Telefónica Brasil SA <VIVT4.SA> dijo el miércoles que su beneficio neto bajó en el segundo trimestre un 16 por ciento interanual a 914 millones de reales ($411 millones). El resultado de la división brasileña del grupo español Telefónica <TEF.MC> se situó ligeramente por encima de las previsiones de los analistas, que esperaban un beneficio de 893 millones de reales. El resultado bruto de explotación EBITDA se situó en 2.576 millones de reales, un descenso del 17 por ciento sobre el mismo periodo del año anterior. Los analistas habían esperado un EBITDA de 2.665 millones de reales. ($1 = 2,22 reales brasileños) (Reporting by Alberto Alerigi Jr. and Brad Haynes) ((brad.c.haynes@thomsonreuters.com)(+55 11 5644 7725)(Reuters Messaging: brad.c.haynes.thomsonreuters.com@reuters.net)פ))


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Se me ha escapado sacyr....me gustaba.....


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2013)

Qué le pasa hoy al jato? 
Se le habrá jodido el ordenata de tanto darle al F5 esperando el reversal destruye-ojetes?


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Al loro.


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Se empieza a ver que son lo que son y ni lo que quieren ser:
> 
> Beneficio Telefónica Brasil baja 16 por ciento abril-junio
> 
> ...



Brasil va a dar unas cuantas sorpresas este año. 
esperando estoy los resultados del Santander.


----------



## vermer (24 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Qué le pasa hoy al jato?
> Se le habrá jodido el ordenata de tanto darle al F5 esperando el reversal destruye-ojetes?



Yo apuesto por un desdoblamiento de personalidad en forma de joven y dinámico inversor... además de cheerleader. A saber.


----------



## hydra69 (24 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Se me ha escapado sacyr....me gustaba.....



Lo siento...pero fué jodido acertar,a mi me sacaron en 2,34....y volvi a entrar en 2,29..

La tuvieron mareada un par de semanas...:|


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Yo apuesto por un desdoblamiento de personalidad en forma de joven y dinámico inversor... además de cheerleader. A saber.



insinuas que hay animadores socioculturales en este tema? :8:
la verdad es que casi todos los foreros veteranos ni aparecen, estaran en alguna isla paradisiaca rodeados de jovenes puliendose las plusvis de todo el año


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Fijaros en el libro de órdenes de Prisa, van cayendo las posiciones en el bid. Poco a poco lo están laminando como el trabajo de un orfebre. Mucho ojo.


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Qué le pasa hoy al jato?
> Se le habrá jodido el ordenata de tanto darle al F5 esperando el reversal destruye-ojetes?



No te extrañes, es la tónica general, cuando el Ibex está verde aquí no aparece ni Dios.

Véase el Maestro Bertok que lleva días desaparecido del hilo.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 13:53 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> insinuas que hay animadores socioculturales en este tema? :8:
> la verdad es que casi todos los foreros veteranos ni aparecen, estaran en alguna isla paradisiaca rodeados de jovenes puliendose las plusvis de todo el año



Más bien solo aparecen cuando hay sangre creo yo.


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> No te extrañes, es la tónica general, cuando el Ibex está verde aquí no aparece ni Dios.
> 
> Véase el Maestro Bertok que lleva días desaparecido del hilo.
> 
> ...





pa mí que Bertok aún está intentando solucionar el acertijo matemático que puse el fin de semana

Por cierto no he dado todavía la explicación de la solución...:fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2013)

¿Que acertijo matemático? Estuve el finde de despedida de soltero, supervivencia extrema (Y creedme, sobrevivir a la borrachera fue MUY extremo), y me lo perdí :/.


----------



## ave phoenix (24 Jul 2013)

AAPL con un +5% en el pre...


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

Se desinfla la subida. Parece que los 8200 los dejamos para otro día...

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 14:10 ----------




Tono dijo:


> pa mí que Bertok aún está intentando solucionar el acertijo matemático que puse el fin de semana
> 
> Por cierto no he dado todavía la explicación de la solución...:fiufiu:



¿Acertijos matemáticos? ¿Eres matemático? Aquí alguien semi del gremio.


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Sorprende que en Gamesa no haya ni correcciones de mínima entidad. Después de subir tanto, suele ser común un velón verde que sea el cúlmen de las compras. Pues ni eso, no corrige ni un dos por ciento.

Tengan cuidado porque montarse ahora conlleva un r/r al menos peligroso.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Sorprende que en Gamesa no haya ni correcciones de mínima entidad. Después de subir tanto, suele ser común un velón verde que sea el cúlmen de las compras. Pues ni eso, no corrige ni un dos por ciento.
> 
> Tengan cuidado porque montarse ahora conlleva un r/r al menos peligroso.




El problema es que hay mucho esperando un recorte para subirse. Y creo que lo ideal en esos casos es subida sostenida donde los pequeños no nos atrevemos a entrar, seguidos de velón rojo que hará subirse a muchos, para entonces sí hacer un recorte bueno, de esos de -15/20% en tres sesiones, que despioje a toda gacela con ínfulas.... y a seguir subiendo.

Y cada vez veo más probable y cercano ese escenario.


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

En los mercados hay un ambiente de optimismo que parece imbatible. Sube y sube casi todo pero ojo, la realidad es que el IBEX no llega ni a los 8200 cuando todo lo demás está sobre máximos históricos.

Cuidado con el falso placebo de la ausencia de la volatalidad.


----------



## Algas (24 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> El problema es que hay mucho esperando un recorte para subirse. Y creo que lo ideal en esos casos es subida sostenida donde los pequeños no nos atrevemos a entrar, seguidos de velón rojo que hará subirse a muchos, para *entonces sí hacer un recorte bueno, de esos de -15/20% en tres sesiones, que despioje a toda gacela con ínfulas.... y a seguir subiendo.*
> 
> Y cada vez veo más probable y cercano ese escenario.



Quizá lo ideal sería entrar en ese recorte... o simplemente aceptar que GAM se fue:S


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Quizá lo ideal sería entrar en ese recorte... o simplemente aceptar que GAM se fue:S




Pero ellos juegan, y lo hacen muy bien, con la psicología. Si suben indefinidamente, te tienen fuera. Hace falta un recorte (como pasó hace un mes con el -8% en el entorno de los 4€) para que, abriendo el día siguiente en verde, la gente diga "esta es la mía para subirme". Ahí sí, pegan una barrida de órdago, la gente salta despavorida pensando que no es un recorte sino que Gamesa se da la vuelta... y vuelta a subir, sin piojos, desde precios más bajos y habiendo colocado lo que hayan querido colocar.


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> El problema es que hay mucho esperando un recorte para subirse. Y creo que lo ideal en esos casos es subida sostenida donde los pequeños no nos atrevemos a entrar, seguidos de velón rojo que hará subirse a muchos, para entonces sí hacer un recorte bueno, de esos de -15/20% en tres sesiones, que despioje a toda gacela con ínfulas.... y a seguir subiendo.
> 
> Y cada vez veo más probable y cercano ese escenario.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, creo que está subiendo demasiado, tarde o temprano va a pegar una "hostia" considerable, para efectivamente después estar más saneada y seguir subiendo pero con fundamento.

Lo de ahora es una lotería.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 14:40 ----------




Janus dijo:


> En los mercados hay un ambiente de optimismo que parece imbatible. Sube y sube casi todo pero ojo, la realidad es que el IBEX no llega ni a los 8200 cuando todo lo demás está sobre máximos históricos.
> 
> Cuidado con el falso placebo de la ausencia de la volatalidad.



Eso me está preocupando a mi también! Con la euforia generalizada que está habiendo y con los "buenos" datos macro, hoy deberíamos cerrar por encima de los 8200. Si no lo hace no tenemos señales de fortaleza y de directriz alcista real, por mucho que esté en verde.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 14:41 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Pero ellos juegan, y lo hacen muy bien, con la psicología. Si suben indefinidamente, te tienen fuera. Hace falta un recorte (como pasó hace un mes con el -8% en el entorno de los 4€) para que, abriendo el día siguiente en verde, la gente diga "esta es la mía para subirme". Ahí sí, pegan una barrida de órdago, la gente salta despavorida pensando que no es un recorte sino que Gamesa se da la vuelta... y vuelta a subir, sin piojos, desde precios más bajos y habiendo colocado lo que hayan querido colocar.



Así funciona la bolsa y la máquina de hacer dinero que son las acciones. :Aplauso:

Me apunto su nick para seguirle, se ve que entiende usté, a ver si voy aprendiendo algo...


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Enhorabuena a los Sacyreños....

Me sacó el SL en 2,35.

He estado un tiempo en liquidez muy a gusto, a sacyr la veía flojilla....compré unas pocas gamesas por matar el gusanillo, las he vendido hoy y otra vez en liquidez.

Ha avisado sr. Anus de que se estaba poniendo cachonda....a 2,44 a punto he estado de meterme pero sinceramente no quería salir de la liquidez y estar otra vez pendiente del mercado mirando todo el rato el movil....

En resumen, disfruten del viaje....viaje para el que servidor tenía billete comprado y perdió el tren por huevón:cook:

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 14:51 ----------

Pero qué coño )

Fecha/Hora	Tipo de movimiento	Precio1	Nº títulos	Comisiones y gastos	Neto
Bankinter	Broker	Canon	Correo
24/07/2013 
14:49	ORDEN ENVIADA A BOLSA	0,000	10.000	-	-	-	-	-
24/07/2013 
14:49	ALTA RECIBIDA EN BOLSA	0,000	10.000	-	-	-	-	-
24/07/2013 
14:49	EJECUCION DE LA ORDEN	2,578	575	8,0000	0,0000	2,9100	0,36	1.493,62
24/07/2013 
14:49	EJECUCION DE LA ORDEN	2,579	2.000	0,0000	0,0000	5,4000	0,00	5.163,40
24/07/2013 
14:49	EJECUCION DE LA ORDEN	2,580	6.837	0,0000	0,0000	6,8600	0,00	17.646,32
24/07/2013 
14:49	EJECUCION DE LA ORDEN	2,580	588	0,0000	0,0000	0,5900	0,00	1.517,63


Por si no se ve bien....10.000 a 2,58 :Baile:


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los Sacyreños....
> 
> Me sacó el SL en 2,35.
> 
> ...



Jajaja, xD, si es que la liquidez os mata! :XX::XX:

El dinero líquido hace llorar al Niño Jesús, hay que estar en el frente de batalla! O cortos o largos, lo que queráis, pero sangre, sangre, no has visto el título de hilo? El Señor Janus ya lo dijo, DINERO FLYING!!!

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 14:54 ----------

Se desinfla el Ibex.

Mis sandis están a punto de irse porque les va a saltar el SL, con lo cual me quedo mayoritariamente líquido... Qué rollo T.T


----------



## hydra69 (24 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> 24/07/2013
> 14:49	EJECUCION DE LA ORDEN	2,580	588	0,0000	0,0000	0,5900	0,00	1.517,63
> 
> 
> Por si no se ve bien....10.000 a 2,58 :Baile:



Joder lo tuyo son pelotas...suerte con la operativa...::


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Se me ha bloqueado sacyr en bankinter, no carga desde las 14:51....subasta?


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2013)

Hombre...cuando se está de vacaciones, la liquidez es lo mejor. Eso, o si estás dentro, una posición ganadora, trailing stop y cuando salte que salte.

A este paso me ganaré mi HTC ONE jejeje.


----------



## hydra69 (24 Jul 2013)

A mi tambien..voy a confirmarlo..

Tiene pinta de haber entrado en subasta.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

ya carga....


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Hombre...cuando se está de vacaciones, la liquidez es lo mejor. Eso, o si estás dentro, una posición ganadora, trailing stop y cuando salte que salte.
> 
> A este paso me ganaré mi HTC ONE jejeje.



Trailing stop que es exactamente? Stop dinámico?

Por cierto, paulistano, tengo una pregunta para ti.

Tú usabas Bankinter, verdad? Soy yo o los stops dinámicos son una puta mierda?


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2013)

Sí, básicamente. Pones el stop, por decir, 20 pipos por detrás del precio. Si sube 20 pipos, el stop sube también 20.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

No uso dinámicos....los usa ghk, o al menos los usaba.

Yo acabo de poner a sacyr uno....si la accion es igual o menor que x se venden a mercado.

Uso de esos.

Les dejo


----------



## hydra69 (24 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> ya carga....



La parte alta del canal alcista la tiene en 2,73.que practicamente coincide con el maximo del 21/3/2012


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Sí, básicamente. Pones el stop, por decir, 20 pipos por detrás del precio. Si sube 20 pipos, el stop sube también 20.



¿Automáticamente? ¿Qué usas, Visual Chart? Los míos del puto bankinter solo se actualizan una vez al día y funcionan super mal.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Me huelo que hoy puede ser un día de sorpresas en USA


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No uso dinámicos....los usa ghk, o al menos los usaba.
> 
> Yo acabo de poner a sacyr uno....si la accion es igual o menor que x se venden a mercado.
> 
> ...



ghk tú usas Bankinter también¿? No te pega xD

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 15:02 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Me huelo que hoy puede ser un día de sorpresas en USA



¿Sorpresas buenas o malas? A ver si vas a ser tú otro como el que decía que hoy iba a ser un miércoles negro :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Yo pienso que algo malas...no drama ni grandes tortazos pero perder pie en estos niveles ya impone respeto.


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Automáticamente? ¿Qué usas, Visual Chart? Los míos del puto bankinter solo se actualizan una vez al día y funcionan super mal.



IG Markets.


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> IG Markets.



¿IG Markets es un broker o es ya broker y plataforma?

Es que tengo entendido que VC es la mejor plataforma. Y el broker me lo estoy pensando, para acciones y que haga de banco al mismo tiempo quizás Inversis Banco sea mejor que Bankinter, para futuros ya no sé, pero todavía no estoy preparado para empezar con ellos.


----------



## Algas (24 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me huelo que hoy puede ser un día de sorpresas en USA



¿¿Pandoro?? ienso:


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo pienso que algo malas...no drama ni grandes tortazos pero perder pie en estos niveles ya impone respeto.



Puede ser! El Ibex se ha enfriado algo y el dolar está subiendo, lo que algo paradójicamente acompaña a una bajada en la bolsa. En 20 minutos salimos de dudas, aunque el Nasdaq va a abrir clarísimamente en verde.


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

El euro fortaleciéndose contra todo y a pesar del impacto en las balanzas comerciales, erre que erre hacia arriba.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Curiosamente veo mejor disposición a subidas a indices europeos ahora.

Pero como usa rules...


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Curiosamente veo mejor disposición a subidas a indices europeos ahora.
> 
> Pero como usa rules...



Vamos a ver, qué emoción da esto xD.

Yo ya he palmado hoy algo por entrar largo en REE :: me creía que iba a subir pero me he tragado el stop.

A ver si las otras cosas me dan una alegría y sube el Ibex hasta los 8200, xD, que no termina de decidirse, por ahora sigo sin verlo demasiado alcista...


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Jul 2013)

QUIEN ESTA TIRANDO ES EL bbva.
y que le ha pasado a ACCIONA???


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

Uff! Muy buenos resultados en USA, los futuros subiendo, hoy sigue en verde, Dios que orgía tienen allí liada los cabrones... A ver si impulsa al Ibex que se está frenando.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> QUIEN ESTA TIRANDO ES EL bbva.
> y que le ha pasado a ACCIONA???



y ayer fue TEF...

Entre los gemelos y Matilde , el ibex lo colocan donde les sale de los web***


----------



## Algas (24 Jul 2013)

Alpha -1% de momento.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 15:30 ----------

-2% corrijo :S


----------



## alimon (24 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Alpha -1% de momento.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 15:30 ----------
> 
> -2% corrijo :S



Con las dudas del crecimiento en china, por mucho que quieran prometer el 7%. Seguis viendo con buenos ojos esta inversión?

A ver, las carboneras, y en particular esta, están practicamente en minimo (la acción de esta gente llego a estar en 100$ en 2008), y la lógica dicta que podría ser un buen pelotazo. Pero en esto, la lógica no sirve de mucho, ya sabemos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Jul 2013)

Buenas tardes, sobretodo para la familia GAM, ahora les leo.


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Con las dudas del crecimiento en china, por mucho que quieran prometer el 7%. Seguis viendo con buenos ojos esta inversión?
> 
> A ver, las carboneras, y en particular esta, están practicamente en minimo (la acción de esta gente llego a estar en 100$ en 2008), y la lógica dicta que podría ser un buen pelotazo. Pero en esto, la lógica no sirve de mucho, ya sabemos.



Respeten los stops, no jueguen a la lógica del mercado. En 48 está la directriz alcista de muy corto plazo. Si la pierde, por patas es poco.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

SL prácticamente saltado en sacyr...han esperado a que entrara yo para hacer techo:ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Uy,uy 

que mal pinta


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> SL prácticamente saltado en sacyr...han esperado a que entrara yo para hacer techo:ouch:



le iba a acompañar, pero me ha dado vertigo:S un recorte hasta 2,49 seria sano


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Be careful con Prisa, si se pulen los 0,18 se van a dar un buen paseo aleatorio hacia abajo.

El mercado está muy complejo y los errores cuestan bastante dinero.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 15:47 ----------

Quien coño estará metiendo dinero en Gamesa a 5,66 euros por título cuando podía meterlo en 1,6 hace cuatro meses?. El dinero y sus vicios. Alguno va a pagar los platos rotos.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Be careful con Prisa, si se pulen los 0,18 se van a dar un buen paseo aleatorio hacia abajo.
> 
> El mercado está muy complejo y los errores cuestan bastante dinero.
> 
> ...



Serán los de forocoches


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

Pues estoy por salirme yo tambien de Gamesa... que no todas las entradas me dan un x5, la verdad.... 

de momento, dejo de hacer el tonto y subo el SL a 4,85.


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2013)

en que buen punto van a dejar el ibex, rebote del copon o al infierno


----------



## hydra69 (24 Jul 2013)

Al sp lo veo un poco..raro...haciendo una figura un poco torcida...


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

La subida de ayer en el carbón huele a trap. Vean a Walter, más que la bajada de hoy, el chart.

Respeten los stops, son muy importantes porque si finalmente hay trap, lo van a llevar muy abajo. Como les de por vender, no hay hatchway que aguante.


----------



## Algas (24 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Con las dudas del crecimiento en china, por mucho que quieran prometer el 7%. Seguis viendo con buenos ojos esta inversión?
> 
> A ver, las carboneras, y en particular esta, están practicamente en minimo (la acción de esta gente llego a estar en 100$ en 2008), y la lógica dicta que podría ser un buen pelotazo. Pero en esto, la lógica no sirve de mucho, ya sabemos.





janus dijo:


> Respeten los stops, no jueguen a la lógica del mercado. En 48 está la directriz alcista de muy corto plazo. Si la pierde, por patas es poco.



De momento me rajo ehhh:|, (hasta el viernes no tengo operativa la cuenta en selfbank, e ING no permite stops:ouch. 

Lo investigaré más, en este negocio lo primero es no perder pasta::


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Tirando el chiringuito a cociencia...

Que velas más feas..sobre todo en Europa


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Lo más curioso en Gamesa es que no ha abierto con GAP amplio al alza. Ha sido todo en la sesión enchufando dinero y barriendo las posiciones ask constantemente. Vamos a ver cómo cierra, no vaya a ser que haya un fuerte repliegue o que mañana se abra con fuerte GAP a la baja. A eso del cierre habrá que analizar si conviene posicionar unos cortos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Jul 2013)

Rebote por tercer día del S&P en 1690(c)


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> No te extrañes, es la tónica general, cuando el Ibex está verde aquí no aparece ni Dios.
> 
> Véase el Maestro Bertok que lleva días desaparecido del hilo.
> 
> ...



Trabajando para Tontoro 

Os leo a ratos y me asombra la algarada de la gacelada ante un culibex mierdoso en los 8100 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 14:06 ----------




Tono dijo:


> pa mí que Bertok aún está intentando solucionar el acertijo matemático que puse el fin de semana
> 
> Por cierto no he dado todavía la explicación de la solución...:fiufiu:



todavía espero su respuesta sobre qué hacer ante un contagio planetario de virus zombie en la población ... ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jul 2013)

ya llama MV al control de algaradas , os van a hacer soylent green gacelillas


----------



## davinci (24 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Os leo a ratos y me asombra la algarada de la gacelada ante un culibex mierdoso en los 8100



¿Tan sorprendente es que la gente se alegre cuando gana? Otra cuestión es que se sobreconfíen y no hagan caso de los razonables presagios oscuros, pero lo ganado, ganado está.


----------



## romanrdgz (24 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> De momento me rajo ehhh:|, (hasta el viernes no tengo operativa la cuenta en selfbank, e ING no permite stops:ouch.
> 
> Lo investigaré más, en este negocio lo primero es no perder pasta::



ING no permite stops en el mercado usano? :|


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Jul 2013)

Atpc el suelo, hell is the limit.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jul 2013)

8172 es 61,8% fibonazi y para llegar hasta ahi han conseguido superar bollinger , mm50 y mm200 :ouch:


----------



## Hinel (24 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tirando el chiringuito a cociencia...
> 
> Que velas más feas..sobre todo en Europa



Importante esta sesión. Parece un lavado. Hay que esperar hasta cierre.


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Tan sorprendente es que la gente se alegre cuando gana? Otra cuestión es que se sobreconfíen y no hagan caso de los razonables presagios oscuros, pero lo ganado, ganado está.



No lo decía por eso, jodería no alegrarse por las plusvis ...

Lo digo por la reacción, desproporcionada en mi opinión, ya que es muy evidente que el culibex continua en su proceso de distribución dentro de los niveles de soporte. "Llenar el horno" en lenguaje castizo.

Intuyo que es júbilo ante un préstamo que está haciendo el mercado :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Me retiro de nuevo a la cueva ::


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Importante esta sesión. Parece un lavado. Hay que esperar hasta cierre.



si, para algunos, una lavativa ::


----------



## hydra69 (24 Jul 2013)

El sp......no...nada..no rebota ni nada..linea vertical hacia abajo...::


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

En boca cerrada no entran moscas...


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2013)

No tengáis miedoooorrrr


----------



## Hinel (24 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> El sp......no...nada..no rebota ni nada..linea vertical hacia abajo...::



Si; por eso parece que están lavando. Además no acompaña el Bund ni el QM ni el Ibex.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Ya lleva unos cuantos hostiazos en las cercanías de los 1700


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

The Government Is Moving To Destroy Legendary Hedge Fund Firm SAC Capital - Forbes

Gestionan 15.000 millones y les bajan la persiana... por insider trading, entre otras cosas...


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2013)

Sí, pero dársela contra el nivel, si no va a por otros mínimos relativos, no le hace daño. Aparte, ¿No habla el barbas mañana? 

Bertok, pensé que tendrías la decencia de esperar al 1672 para reaparecer. No seas impaciente hombre


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Se están poniendo rojos muchos sectores recalentados en USA. Veremos si es que anticipan una vuelta usana ante los 1700 o si el SP arrasa con todo como de costumbre.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Hay que descansar el índice, coño

Son ciclos sanos


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> The Government Is Moving To Destroy Legendary Hedge Fund Firm SAC Capital - Forbes
> 
> Gestionan 15.000 millones y les bajan la persiana... por insider trading, entre otras cosas...



Jaaato, te persiguen.

Deja de practicar Jatonian Papertrading o te cerrarán el chiringo :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Yo lo único que quiero ver es como salen vivos en Europa,...si es que salen

Le meteran un reversal de mi vida...¿?


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo lo único que quiero ver es como salen vivos en Europa,...si es que salen
> 
> Le meteran un reversal de mi vida...¿?



yo espero tres velotes rojos, y la cara del rancio con la frase "que velotes"


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

Pero, vamos a ver... es que... me tengo que enfadar... a ver si nos aclaramos...

Cuando hablamos de "osos" en bolsa hablamos de ESTO







y no de ESTO:








¿estamos? Joer, que se rilan a la primera de cambio... ¿que quieren? ¿bajar esto a poquitos? Si eggg que...


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Trabajando para Tontoro
> 
> Os leo a ratos y me asombra la algarada de la gacelada ante un culibex mierdoso en los 8100 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ...





Coño, la respuesta la sabe hasta el jato, ponerte corto e inflarte a ganar pasta
(en todo caso apostar a largo por alguna farmacéutica)

Para todo lo demás, ver The Walking Dead.


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Gamesa algo más va a tirar arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jul 2013)

esos son foreros del hvei seguro ::


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Se están poniendo rojos muchos sectores recalentados en USA. Veremos si es que anticipan una vuelta usana ante los 1700 o si el SP arrasa con todo como de costumbre.




Lo de la boca y las moscas lo dije por eso exactamente... 81% utilities en rojo -0,83%. feo...

pero como siempre se gafa... pues...

Las tecnologicas se recuperan de la sobreventa, así que no veo significativo...


----------



## hydra69 (24 Jul 2013)

El sp sigue su andanza vertical..con crecimiento negativo


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 8172 es 61,8% fibonazi y para llegar hasta ahi han conseguido superar bollinger , mm50 y mm200 :ouch:



se explica usté como un libro abierto ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa algo más va a tirar arriba.



Me he salido a 5,66. Otro bocado de +18%.
Si siguen subiendo, felicidades a los que mantienen la posición.


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> QUIEN ESTA TIRANDO ES EL bbva.
> y que le ha pasado a ACCIONA???



los de acciona te están esperando otra vez 
de la que te libraste ayer :rolleye:




> _La reforma eléctrica ha sido mala para todos los operadores del sistema, pero más para algunos como Acciona. La compañía presidida por José Manuel Entrecanales, centrada en el negocio de las energías renovables y, especialmente en el eólico, ha sido una de las más penalizadas desde que se anunció la reforma el pasado 12 de julio, aunque ahora parece que las aguas comienzan a bajar más tranquilas.
> _



Acciona para el golpe


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

Galleta se está pegando Canon hoy... se va a probar los mínimos de 2012 en 30,48 y veremos si aguanta...


Este.... nos hemos pasado ya de los 4000 mensajes... esperen al cierre y abran hilo nuevo...


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa algo más va a tirar arriba.



That's the fact!.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 16:47 ----------

Mañana hará un año del mínimo histórico de Gamesa. Desde entonces x5,6.

Vaya lujo y vaya riesgo a partir de ahora. Los optimistas pueden pensar que en otro año va a hacer lo mismo y pinchar cerca de los 29 euros.


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2013)

Ahí, ahí, haciendo subir a los grandes bancos patrios.

El Popular a 3€, momento histórico único e irrepetible. Voy a capturar pantalla para enseñárselo algún día a mis nietos.


----------



## hombre-mosca (24 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Lo de la boca y las moscas lo dije por eso exactamente... 81% utilities en rojo -0,83%. feo...
> 
> pero como siempre se gafa... pues...
> 
> Las tecnologicas se recuperan de la sobreventa, así que no veo significativo...



1.- Le deseo suerte en su operativa.
2.- Hoy he visto cosas que no se ven muy a menudo, el gacelerio esta tan potente que esta incluso doblegando en algunos momentos a los leoncios. Cambios incomprensibles entre MarketMakers.
3.- Lo dicho mucha suerte.
4.- A ver lo que nos depara el resto de la jornada...
5.- Enhorabuena a los Gamusinos y demas.
6.- Que pasa, ya no se habla de las manzanitas?????


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Puede ser que los últimos máximos intradía en Gamesa sean los últimos del día. Vamos cortos.


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

De hecho, tengo a Apple de reojo... si se dispara... igual tengo que empezar a recular. Si se queda en este +5% que lleva de momento... no hay tanto peligro.


Bueeeeno, vaaaleeee... subo el SL de Gamesa a 5,25 para una parte.


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2013)

atman, sigue con sus cortos en el ibex?


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Viene una posible galleta en Gamesa, los 5,5 son posibles.


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> atman, sigue con sus cortos en el ibex?



En el Ibex??? que es el Ibex...? se confunde usted... yo voy hasta las cartolas en el SP.

En el Ibex hice un meta-saca pequeñito que salió mal... ya les puse donde estaba el SL...


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

El timeframe de minutos está mostrando la primera posible corrección seria en todo el día por verticalidad y por volumen. A ver hasta donde lo llevan porque si aparece nuevamente el dinero, glu glu.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Que hijos de puta los de sacyr, me sacan a 2,545 y lo tiran para arriba.... Cagontó!!


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> En el Ibex??? que es el Ibex...? se confunde usted... yo voy hasta las cartolas en el SP.
> 
> En el Ibex hice un meta-saca pequeñito que salió mal...



lo que os gustan los coitus interruptus 

jajaja, lo único bueno que tenían era que disparabas para cualquier lado y a veces se montaba la de Dios

edito: trabajando en un supermercado de reponedor me tiré a la frutera después del cierre y se me fue todo encima de una caja de fresas de Gandía. 
Al que las compró no le hizo falta nata para acompañarlas :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Cierro con el 1,2%.


----------



## hombre-mosca (24 Jul 2013)

Mr. Atman, ya se que todos somos adultos ... y veo que Ud. sabe los riesgos.

Pero ..........................................................................................

No me vuelva a hacer una operativa de esas y que yo la lea ... que "ej que me pongo malito...". Hace tiempo que deje las drojas duras. 

Gracias por la info de 02, estaba fuera y no podia ver que pasaba. Vaya lo que han montado los gordos gordos. Todo bajo control.


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Mr. Atman, ya se que todos somos adultos ... y veo que Ud. sabe los riesgos.
> 
> Pero ..........................................................................................
> 
> ...



Si usted supiera las que hago y no pongo... :XX:

Más malas que buenas, es cierto, pero mientras el resultado final sea bueno... eso es lo que mucha gente ni entiende, ni quiere entender... en fín, que todo está dicho mil veces en el hilo. No voy a dar yo clases de nada que soy el menos indicado.

En adelante, tendré en consideración su by-pass... :XX:


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

Manipulacion descarada del ibex.


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Si usted supiera las que hago y no pongo... :XX:
> 
> Más malas que buenas, es cierto, pero mientras el resultado final sea bueno... eso es lo que mucha gente ni entiende, ni quiere entender... en fín, que todo está dicho mil veces en el hilo. No voy a dar yo clases de nada que soy el menos indicado.
> 
> En adelante, tendré en consideración su by-pass... :XX:



El fin justifica los medios, siempre ha sido así en temas de dinero.

Me doy un poco por aludido con eso de que la gente no quiere entender. 
Sí que entiende, pero el riesgo no es emocionante para todo el mundo. Y menos cuando te juegas los ahorros. 
Yo prefiero mirar las cotizaciones como quien mira por la ventana. BME por ejemplo ha subido casi un 6% desde ayer, tengo media jubilación metida ahí, y no se me ha escapado ni media sonrisa. 
Son formas diferentes de ver la bolsa.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Europeos salvando el tipo...

y ahora sí, después, al foso.


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

Maximos diarios, otra vez hablando de bajar y parriba.

Cierre en 8200 o cercano.


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jul 2013)

Llamadme loco, pero veo un buena oportunidad en enagas, se han tirado a cerrar el gap de la apertura de ayer, y en horas, ha dejado una bonita vela de vuelta.

Mañana vengo a por mi owned


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

Quiero mi gallifante en 3 minutos.


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> El fin justifica los medios, siempre ha sido así en temas de dinero.
> 
> Me doy un poco por aludido con eso de que la gente no quiere entender.
> Sí que entiende, pero el riesgo no es emocionante para todo el mundo. Y menos cuando te juegas los ahorros.
> ...



Oh! No, no iba por usted. Lamento que se haya dado por aludido. 

Efectivamente, hay distintas operativas y distintos carismas. Yo tiro a todo y todos los estilos. Pero tampoco es una cuestión de "riesgo" como quien salta de un puente a ver que pasa... es más fácil: piensas la operación calculas los riesgos y los límites y decides si te compensa. No estoy comiéndome las uñas a ver que pasa... ya me habría dado un pampurrio a estas alturas...

Si lleva tiempo por aquí verá que tambien he puesto operaciones mucho más tranquilas incluso algunas largas y todo...!!


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

El mes está finalizado

Ahora nos meteran en un lateral cansino bajista en usa y a sestear


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Quiero mi gallifante en 3 minutos.



te lo doy si me dices hasta donde bajará el IBEX después de que los bancos publiquen los balances del 2º trimestre

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 17:31 ----------




atman dijo:


> Oh! No, no iba por usted. Lamento que se haya dado por aludido.
> 
> Efectivamente, hay distintas operativas y distintos carismas. Yo tiro a todo y todos los estilos. Pero tampoco es una cuestión de "riesgo" como quien salta de un puente a ver que pasa... es más fácil: piensas la operación calculas los riesgos y los límites y decides si te compensa.
> 
> Si lleva tiempo por aquí verá que tambien he puesto operaciones mucho más tranquilas incluso algunas largas y todo...!!



no te disculpes, aproveché el momento y tu frase para comentar, nada más. Sé que no aludías a flanders como yo.


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

Chim pum, bien pegadito.


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

Sopladle al Ibex que cierre por encima de los 8200!!! Maldito cabrón :XX::XX: no se ha atrevido a tocarlos hoy... Ya mañana si eso, a ver si el dato del paro es bueno.


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El mes está finalizado
> 
> Ahora nos meteran en un lateral cansino bajista en usa y a sestear



Yo no veo nada que le impida al SP buscar los 1707 la verdad...Estamos todo el rato diciendo "gacelas al horno, gacelas al horno", pero el horno solo estará lleno cuando ya nos hayamos aburrido de decirlo.


----------



## Jose (24 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Llamadme loco, pero veo un buena oportunidad en enagas, se han tirado a cerrar el gap de la apertura de ayer, y en horas, ha dejado una bonita vela de vuelta.
> 
> Mañana vengo a por mi owned



Loco,
compra cosas que estén en tendencia y no te compliques la vida.

Manda huevos..
Te están metiendo el dinero a paladas en todos los valores y tú te vas a fijar en el único valor del ibex que está en rojo ,anda que...... vaya trader de los cojones !

Ya te doy yo el owned ahora.

saludos;


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

Jose dijo:


> Loco,
> compra cosas que estén en tendencia y no te compliques la vida.
> 
> Manda huevos..
> ...



Pues yo he entrado en REE. Dos veces además :::: En una he perdido y he salido intradía y luego he vuelto a entrar más bajo. :XX::XX:

Será la euforia de los otros valores que tengo en verde y disparados que me hace perder el juicio, pero me parece excesiva la correción de hoy...

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 17:39 ----------

Por cierto antipatriotas que no os ponéis largos T.T me habéis dejado al Ibex en 8192.5, qué mal sabor de boca, con lo bonitos que hubiesen sido 8000.5


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Jul 2013)

que curioso, el Jose este al igual que el gato no dan gracias....


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que curioso, el Jose este al igual que el gato no dan gracias....



Con lo que mola dar gracias. :S

A mi de más, xD, ya se ve mi ratio dados / recibidos, pero es que cuando veo un buen mensaje no me puedo resistir xD, para eso están.


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Jul 2013)

Como os late los resultados de SAN?


----------



## Jose (24 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que curioso, el Jose este al igual que el gato no dan gracias....



llevo 4 años más que tú en el foro y al principio no había gracias ni mariconadas.
Lo de las gracias , acordamos que lo dejábamos para los maricas.
Tiene narices, que te den las gracias por escribir un mensaje, a algunos tal vez les suba el ego, o algo por el estilo.

saludos;


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Jul 2013)

Jose dijo:


> llevo 4 años más que tú en el foro y al principio no había gracias ni mariconadas.
> Lo de las gracias , acordamos que lo dejábamos para los maricas.
> Tiene narices, que te den las gracias por escribir un mensaje, a algunos tal vez les suba el ego, o algo por el estilo.
> 
> saludos;



Otros piensan que la antigüedad les da algun tipo de derecho.....:fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Jul 2013)

solo ha sido un comentario.....
pero me parece curioso la similitud.
SAN ha cerrado en Maximos despues de la subasta


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Jul 2013)

Fuera de Alpha a 5,55, si ahora le da por subir, otra vez será. Asumimos unos leuros de pérdida.


----------



## tarrito (24 Jul 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GZzS6BxHEns[/YOUTUBE]

nuevo cacharrín :baba: :baba:

a ver si soy capaz de esperarme a la versión 3G/4G ... va a ser que no :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Jul 2013)

joer 2210 contratos cortos a las 08:00 de la mañana recomprados y con un saldo negativo de unos +(-400) (contratos) abner pasate a corregir.....


----------



## davinci (24 Jul 2013)

Qué simpáticos. Me han echado de FCC con ese "boquepacha" final. Supongo que, dada la vuelta inmediata, mañana seguirá subiendo... pero sin mí.


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Fuera de Alpha a 5,55, si ahora le da por subir, otra vez será. Asumimos unos leuros de pérdida.



Aguantando el SL a 5,49.....veremos....


----------



## Abner (24 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> joer 2210 contratos cortos a las 08:00 de la mañana recomprados y con un saldo negativo de unos +(-400) (contratos) abner pasate a corregir.....



Hasta las 21:00 que el visualchart me de los datos end of day, nasti de plasti.

Tiene pinta de nueva distribución. 
Espero no viciarme al civ 5. Necesito dormir más.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Yo no veo nada que le impida al SP buscar los 1707 la verdad...Estamos todo el rato diciendo "gacelas al horno, gacelas al horno", pero el horno solo estará lleno cuando ya nos hayamos aburrido de decirlo.



Ni yo, pero creo que ahora toca un tiempo de "siesta" en los mercados

Te lo dicen uno que compro por los 1580 cuando aquí se vendían a todo trapo entradas al infierno...



---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 18:17 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Europeos salvando el tipo...
> 
> y ahora sí, después, *al foso*.



Antes lo digo...


----------



## FranR (24 Jul 2013)

Hilo del bono.... sin comentarios. 

En pocos días estoy de nuevo por aquí más continuo. 

Mardita filtrasione!!!


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Aguantando el SL a 5,49.....veremos....



Ya verás cuando vaya, te vas a cagar :::::: La calma y autocomplacencia preceden la tempestad.


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Otros piensan que la antigüedad les da algun tipo de derecho.....:fiufiu:



Hombre tampoco es eso... y el no ha dicho tal cosa creo yo... 

Hay gente a que eso le parece una bobada otros pensamos que una forma de mantener el buen rollo y tal... mientras no se dediquen a trollear, no sé donde está el problema...

Yo no dejaré de dar thanks a quien me parezca... no deja de ser una cortesía tambien... pero no los pido (salvo coñas) y respeto a quien no quiero darlos, vamos...


----------



## Krim (24 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ni yo, pero creo que ahora toca un tiempo de "siesta" en los mercados
> 
> Te lo dicen uno que compro por los 1580 cuando aquí se vendían a todo trapo entradas al infierno...



Puede ser. De todas maneras, yo pondré mi dinero donde está mi boca (al contrario, asumo, que los que nos vendían el guano en los 6500  ).


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ya verás cuando vaya, te vas a cagar :::::: La calma y autocomplacencia preceden la tempestad.



No te digo que no, de hecho estoy pensando en deshacer posición en SAN solo para tener liquidez en caso de caer a plomo....


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No te digo que no, de hecho estoy pensando en deshacer posición en SAN solo para tener liquidez en caso de caer a plomo....



Pues podía usted haber tomado la decisión hace una hora... usted y muchos que andan igual... jajaja...

Creo que han decidido que la charleta de Obama sobre infraestructuras va a defraudar....


----------



## romanrdgz (24 Jul 2013)

Por lo visto estamos todos siguieno Alpha como perras 

Esta vez voy a esperar a verlo muy muy claro...


----------



## Tono (24 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hilo del bono.... sin comentarios.
> 
> En pocos días estoy de nuevo por aquí más continuo.
> 
> Mardita filtrasione!!!



es usté peor que un dolor de muelas

*filtrasione????*
are you talking about a BCE's Deepthroat? 
Are there some leaks in your bathroom's ceiling?

(en inglés para que no se enteren los del CNI)


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Compras castuzas...

Botín compra 30.600 acciones de Santander por unos 149.000 euros - elEconomista.es


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pues podía usted haber tomado la decisión hace una hora... usted y muchos que andan igual... jajaja...
> 
> Creo que han decidido que la charleta de Obama sobre infraestructuras va a defraudar....



Tengo el gatillo facil para comprar y lento para vender...:S


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Tengo el gatillo facil para comprar y lento para vender...:S



¿Le saltó el stop en Alpha?


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Le saltó el stop en Alpha?



Ejecutada....yes, otra vez será....


----------



## atman (24 Jul 2013)

Guano de calidad... vean...


----------



## TenienteDan (24 Jul 2013)

A ver como acaba esto porque la divergencia USA Europa es un tanto curiosa.
¿Habrá sido un empapelamiento salvaje lo de EU?

Veo valores directrices rompiendo resistencias con volumen.


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Jul 2013)

OFFTOPIC Noticia Curiosa
Un avión de Ryanair que volaba de Edimburgo a Alicante, alcanzado por un rayo - EcoDiario.es

Un vuelo de Ryanair que viajaba de Edimburgo a Alicante se vio obligado a aterrizar en Glasgow Prestwick tras ser alcanzado por un rayo. *Ryanair pide al CGPJ la recusación de la juez del calendario de chicas en biquini.*

El incidente ocurrió poco después de que el avión despegara del aeropuerto de Edimburgo a las 18:15 horas aproximadamente, según BBC News.

Siguiendo el procedimiento de Ryanair, el avión fue desviado al aeropuerto más cercano disponible, en Glasgow.

Fue inspeccionado por los ingenieros y puso rumbo a Alicante después de recibir el visto bueno.

Un portavoz de Ryanair dijo: "Pedimos disculpas a los pasajeros afectados por este pequeño retraso, sin embargo, la seguridad de los pasajeros, la tripulación y aviones es nuestra prioridad número uno."

-------------------------------------------------

jajajja El que tiene que pedir perdón por el retraso es el becario que escribe la noticia....


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Otros piensan que la antigüedad les da algun tipo de derecho.....:fiufiu:



Yo tengo un poni.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Madrid vende a Blackstone 1.860 pisos a un precio de 69.000 euros - elEconomista.es

El fondo Magic Real Estate de la entidad de capital riesgo estadounidense Blackstone ha sido la adjudicataria de la subasta de 1.860 pisos realizada por la Empresa Municipal de la Vivienda y el Suelo de Madrid (EMVS) por 128,5 millones de euros. Es decir, los pisos se han vendido por un precio medio de algo más de 69.000 euros.

Los 1.860 pisos adjudicados están repartidos en 18 promociones. La operación incluye, además, los tres millones por la adquisición de todos los locales comerciales (25), trasteros (2) y plazas de aparcamiento (51) no vinculados a las viviendas que formaban parte de la oferta. 

Las 18 promociones se dividen en doce destinadas al alquiler, que suman 1.208 viviendas, y seis de alquiler con opción a compra, con un total de 652 viviendas. *Están repartidas entre los distritos de Carabanchel, Centro, Villa de Vallecas y Villaverde. *


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Jul 2013)

El suelo redondeado de Gamesa
Publicado el 24 de julio de 2013 a las 13:10 por bolsacanaria
Si alguien quiere saber que es un suelo redondeado, GAMESA ha hecho tal figura de forma paradigmática… cuidado ya está demasiado pasada como para entrar en ella.








BolsaCanaria .info | El suelo redondeado de Gamesa


----------



## Antigona (24 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Puede ser. De todas maneras, yo pondré mi dinero donde está mi boca (al contrario, asumo, que los que nos vendían el guano en los 6500  ).



Vamos largos que el Ibex va directo a pulverizar los 8600!!

A ver si mañana no abre con Gap y 1k para casita no me vienen mal.

Y mi hamado aceitunaitooooooooooor, ves como esto es mejor que el oro hombre.


----------



## ponzi (24 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madrid vende a Blackstone 1.860 pisos a un precio de 69.000 euros - elEconomista.es
> 
> El fondo Magic Real Estate de la entidad de capital riesgo estadounidense Blackstone ha sido la adjudicataria de la subasta de 1.860 pisos realizada por la Empresa Municipal de la Vivienda y el Suelo de Madrid (EMVS) por 128,5 millones de euros. Es decir, los pisos se han vendido por un precio medio de algo más de 69.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Yo son los precios que mas menos estimaba para las viviendas de clase media (de unos 60 metros),supongo que muchos pisos estarán para reformar. Reformados si consigues alquilarlos son tasas de retorno del 7%-9%. Al final parece que no me equivocado y ha sido justo en este año cuando han empezado a entrar los fondos buitre...como los de villaverde estén en san cristobal estos usanos no saben donde se están metiendo


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Los usanos tienen pinta de poner a dormir el mercado durante un tiempo, semana ¿?

En estas historias no se saca pasta, ...te la sacan.


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ejecutada....yes, otra vez será....



Un poquitín más abajo del mínimo de hoy lo tengo.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 20:26 ----------

Vamos a ver si en 37 han hecho doble suelo en minutos.


----------



## ponzi (24 Jul 2013)

Los usanos no son tontos y menos un fondo

Nueva ley del alquiler

Aquí ha habido una reforma legistaliva, se ha cambiado por completo los cimientos del régimen de alquiler. Gracias a esta reforma es muy fácil y mas concretamente en *Madrid* echar a un inquilino moroso. Por eso mismo Mapfre ha empezado a comercializar este seguro de impago, cubre todos los gastos juridicos,posibles reformas por vandalismo y en caso de impago recuperas hasta 12 cuotas del alquiler

Seguro de alquiler de Mapfre


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

El despioje en Walter es sideral. Salvo sorpresa, el carbón ha estado en modo trap. Ayer apertura al alza con volumen y a la hora vuelta potente, con volumen y perseverante en el tiempo.
Para estas situaciones son para lo que valen los stops.

Unas veces hay plusvis y otras no, aún no está todo cerrado pero es lo que hay.


----------



## ponzi (24 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El despioje en Walter es sideral. Salvo sorpresa, el carbón ha estado en modo trap. Ayer apertura al alza con volumen y a la hora vuelta potente, con volumen y perseverante en el tiempo.
> Para estas situaciones son para lo que valen los stops.
> 
> Unas veces hay plusvis y otras no, aún no está todo cerrado pero es lo que hay.



Pasame un listado de carboneras y esta noche echo una ojeada


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Jul 2013)

Pues eso es lo que estamos aprendiendo a hacer. Así, lo perdido en Alpha ha sido doblado por lo ganado en Gamesa.
Hoy dormiremos felices.


----------



## Hinel (24 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los usanos tienen pinta de poner a dormir el mercado durante un tiempo, semana ¿?
> 
> En estas historias no se saca pasta, ...te la sacan.



Si? Vaya hombre. Malas noticias me das. Ahora que me he decidido a vender unos cuantos contratos del SP y otros pocos del Dax.


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

James River Coal
Alpha Natural Resources
Arch Coal
Alliance Resource Partners
Cloud Peak Energy
Consol Energy
Cliff Natural Resources
Walter Energy
Peabody Energy


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Jul 2013)

Pues yo sigo en Acciona y en Alpha.

Se que no es muy sensato pero estoy hasta los eggs de que sea vender por SL y subirla a las estrellas. :rolleye:

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 20:47 ----------

Y amenazo con doblar posición en Alpha como baje a 5. 8:


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Así está el tema.







Es el chart de timeframe en 4 horas. Se puede ver bien definida la línea de soporte y que se ha apoyado milimétricamente. Pero para ser francos, la bajada ha sido muy potente y con volumen. El estocástico es claramente bajista y si nos vamos al timeframe diario podemos ver lo mismo.

Es muy probable, casi seguro salvo sorpresa, que este fake haya sido muy perrazo.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 20:48 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pues yo sigo en Acciona y en Alpha.
> 
> Se que no es muy sensato pero estoy hasta los eggs de que sea vender por SL y subirla a las estrellas. :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Cuidado que en estos pagos no se hacen prisioneros.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Jul 2013)

Janus, explicame por favor por que Alpha valía 100$ en el 2008 y hoy está a 5,50$ ?


----------



## LOLO08 (24 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> + 1 millón de euros de beneficio, ¿me acerco?, más ........
> nuestro querido pollastre debe de invertir eso todos los días, como poco
> 
> perdona la indiscreción , pero queremos saber ::



Jjjjaaa 
No..no jjjj. Ando de vacances x la zona. Son 650e Solamente. p


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Janus, explicame por favor por que Alpha valía 100$ en el 2008 y hoy está a 5,50$ ?



Simplemente porque el dinero quería estar allí adentro y no fuera de ahí.

Los motivos pueden ser muchos. El políticamente correcto sería:


Era una empresa que ganaba mucho dinero y que estaba acometiendo un futuro esplendoroso porque en USA las centrales de generación eléctrica consumían carbón en mayor medida que gas natural y porque las perspectivas de crecimiento en China eran brutales.
Después se cayó el chollo y bajaron mucho. Básicamente cundió la sensación de que era un sector cíclico y le iba a tocar pasar una temporada en la nevera. En esto llegó una importante recuperación porque China volvió a tirar de nuevo y se volvió a subir mucho. Ahí cometieron un error importante: compras de minas/empresas que les endeudaron mucho. Lo hicieron para intentar bajar el coste promedio de extracción puesto que sus costes fijos son relativamente altos.

Después volvió a contraerse el mercado y la obamafobia al carbón les ha dado un golpe muy severo. Esta vez es diferente porque al momento de mercado (ciclo bajo) se uno un sobreendeudamiento que no es soportable (PCX hizo lo mismo y aún anda bajo el chapter 11). Muchas carboneras van a tener que quebrar y esos dineros prestados no volverán a ser recuperados.

Básicamente ahora se cotiza el hecho de que quizá esas empresas no consigan evitar la quiebra.

En este momento, las cotizaciones son muy bajas pero también es real que están perdiendo dinero, deben muchísimo y el nigger no está por la labor de ayudar al carbón. Si por lo que fuera, el carbón consiguiera salir adelante, estos precios de derribo serán multiplicados brutalmente en plusvalías.

El gran problema del carbón viene por:
-Menor consumo en USA porque se ha puesto de moda utilizar el shale gas barato.
-Obamafobia.

Se dice mucho que el problema es China. Para nada de momento porque siguen creciendo al 7% y eso implica que siguen consumiendo infraestructuras y ciudades completas a tutiplen.


Este es el argumento "polite". La realidad es que los inversores piensan que se gana más vendiendo a corto que comprando en largo. Aquí puedes ver que está corto todo el mundo.

ANR Key Statistics | Alpha Natural Resources, inc. c Stock - Yahoo! Finance

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 21:49 ----------

De momento Alpha no puede con los 5,52-5,54 usd.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Jul 2013)

Un 20% de las acciones en cortos. Sí, no está mal. Y las próximas elecciones que supongo perderá Obama son dentro de 3 años... ufff

De todas maneras el dinero dices que acabará entrando por mero trasvase de unos activos a otros cuando baje el SP. El potencial de crecimiento es tan alto que cuando quieran subirlas se dispararán. No es eso?


----------



## Abner (24 Jul 2013)

Interesante lo de hoy. Hasta casi el final de la sesión se habían distribuido unos 350 contratos. En el último minuto y en la subasta, han metido largos como para llegar al 8236(f). Nivel que han dejado atrás sin tocar 8082(f). 

Saldo actual -2170. 
Viendo como está el SP, no sé yo si seguirán soltando papel o si lo tiran ya una vez tocado el 8236(f)


----------



## inversobres (24 Jul 2013)

Ni a tiros bajan. A disfrutar.


----------



## ponzi (24 Jul 2013)

Llevo dos carboneras

James River Coal
Alpha Natural Resources

El principal problema es que se han endeudado en muchos casos a tipos muy altos y para conseguir activos que el mercado no les ha pagado al precio que ellos estimaban* "carbon" (en las materias primas es muy normal)*, ademas en algunos casos se han debido de meter en minas no demasiado baratas de mantener viendo sus capex...como dice janus creo que alguna sobrevivirá mas que nada porque a pesar de la adversidad algunaha mantenido una buena caja. 


Ver archivo adjunto carbon.rar


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Pues eso es lo que estamos aprendiendo a hacer. Así, lo perdido en Alpha ha sido doblado por lo ganado en Gamesa.
> Hoy dormiremos felices.




Pues qué quieres que te diga, yo me voy jodido, aún habiendo sacado 1.200 pavos a gamesa, los 400 que me ha quitado Sacyr me han jodido el día...más por la forma de palmarlos que por el hecho de palmarlos, cosa habitual en esto de las inversiones, vamos::

Entrada a 2,58....SL en 2,545....lo han bajado para comprármelas y subirlo a 2,65 al cierre.

De tener ahora mismo unas plusvis (dependiendo de la apertura de mañana) de 700 euros, paso a haber palmado 400.

800 euros en tres días está de cojones, pero por cómo me han jodido los 400, me quedo con un sabor agridulce.


Y otro tema, ahora los del HVEI en qué putos chicharros vamos a himbertir???ienso:

Gamesa y sacyr disparadas....no sé yo si las tocará corregir algo.

Yo americanos paso que no tengo cuenta en dólares y en las comisiones te crujen:no:

PD: Cuando digo que lo han bajado para comprármelas no es una forma de hablar, es porque en ese momento el precio más bajo ha sido 2,544....no es que haya bajado a 2,51 y luego lo subiesen, no....a mi stop clavadito:ouch:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Llevo dos carboneras
> 
> James River Coal
> Alpha Natural Resources
> ...



Me sorprende mucho que te hayas metido en carboneras. A que precio llevas Alpha si no es indiscreción?

Lo de la buena caja lo dices por ella? tiene 900M frente a unas deudas de 3380M, no parece muy alegre el ratio.ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Caralibrooo....

Las acciones de Facebook se disparan un 15% después de que sus resultados batieran previsiones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Algas (24 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Me sorprende mucho que te hayas metido en carboneras. A que precio llevas Alpha si no es indiscreción?
> 
> Lo de la buena caja lo dices por ella? tiene 900M frente a unas deudas de 3380M, no parece muy alegre el ratio.ienso:



Creo que Ponzi se refiere a que lleva dos carboneras estudiadas, no que haya entrado (ya te lo confirmará él).


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Jul 2013)

Día cerrado, psssss

Largo 1688.41(c) SL 1686
Largo 1683.57(c) SP 1687.41


----------



## Algas (24 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y otro tema, ahora los del HVEI en qué putos chicharros vamos a himbertir???ienso:



Hay un mega-chicharrón en el continuo llamado SOLARIA. Por fundamentales es horrible, sería para un cortísimo plazo.

La historia está en que pegó un subidón cuando pusieron los aranceles en europa haciéndoles la pascua a los productos de las solares en china, ese día solaria pegó un subidón de cerca del 10% aprox. El tema es que ahora a principios de Agosto decidían algo sobre este tema (no sé si era aprobarlo o qué).

Lamento lo impreciso de la explicación pero hoy he madrugao mucho :ouch:

Tampoco sé si nos valdrá de algo esta basurilla del continuo, cuyo valor en libros es 0,01€ por acción :vomito:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Creo que Ponzi se refiere a que lleva dos carboneras estudiadas, no que haya entrado (ya te lo confirmará él).



Vale, ya está claro. Es eso seguro. Conociendo su perfil ultraconservador ya me extrañaba a mi.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Hay un mega-chicharrón en el continuo llamado SOLARIA. Por fundamentales es horrible, sería para un cortísimo plazo.
> 
> La historia está en que pegó un subidón cuando pusieron los aranceles en europa haciéndoles la pascua a los productos de las solares en china, ese día solaria pegó un subidón de cerca del 10% aprox. El tema es que ahora a principios de Agosto decidían algo sobre este tema (no sé si era aprobarlo o qué).
> 
> ...



Eso no es un chicharro, eso es un chicharraco!!::

La iremos viendo....seguro que don pepito si ve algo sospechoso de ubs vendiendo.....lo comenta por aqui y nos forramos:Baile:

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 22:53 ----------

Poco volumen en solaria....apenas 120.000 euros.....nos ponemos los del hvei y la calentamos como queremos....jejeje


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jul 2013)

Es momento de darle descanso a los índices.

De momento los largos ya no son interesante, supongo que mañana profundizarán un poco más en la caídas


----------



## juanfer (24 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Los usanos no son tontos y menos un fondo
> 
> Nueva ley del alquiler
> 
> ...



El problema no son los inquilinos, sino ocupas y los impuestos.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jul 2013)

Yo me voy a ir de vacaciones en liquidez, con la tarjeta de coordenadas fotografiada en el movil para no tener que llevarla encima (seguro no soy el unico, pillines...) y dudo que entre al mercao asi porque si....muy claro tendria que estar.

Las vacas son para relajarse, no para levantarse a las 9 todos los dias, leche!!


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo me voy a ir de vacaciones en liquidez, con la tarjeta de coordenadas fotografiada en el movil para no tener que llevarla encima (seguro no soy el unico, pillines...) y dudo que entre al mercao asi porque si....muy claro tendria que estar.
> 
> Las vacas son para relajarse, no para levantarse a las 9 todos los dias, leche!!



Yo mismo la llevo en el gallery lock. No sé ni dónde está de hecho...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Me sorprende mucho que te hayas metido en carboneras. A que precio llevas Alpha si no es indiscreción?
> 
> Lo de la buena caja lo dices por ella? tiene 900M frente a unas deudas de 3380M, no parece muy alegre el ratio.ienso:




Es imposible que un fundamentalista de los numeros como Ponzi se haya metido en James River. Sabe perfectamemte que va a quebrar.


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Hay un mega-chicharrón en el continuo llamado SOLARIA. Por fundamentales es horrible, sería para un cortísimo plazo.
> 
> La historia está en que pegó un subidón cuando pusieron los aranceles en europa haciéndoles la pascua a los productos de las solares en china, ese día solaria pegó un subidón de cerca del 10% aprox. El tema es que ahora a principios de Agosto decidían algo sobre este tema (no sé si era aprobarlo o qué).
> 
> ...




No metais dinero ahi. No puedo decir mas. Una vez publicada la reforma energetica vais a comenzar a ver noticias. Por mucho que se ponga a subir porque venda un par de parques, ni se os ocurra entrar ahi. Os he dicho mucho.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Jul 2013)

¿A quién se le puede pedir una master class sobre Fondos de Inversión?


----------



## alimon (24 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No metais dinero ahi. No puedo decir mas. Una vez publicada la reforma energetica vais a comenzar a ver noticias. Por mucho que se ponga a subir porque venda un par de parques, ni se os ocurra entrar ahi. Os he dicho mucho.



Yo pienso que por mucho que suba el dia x, por x motivo, puede ser muy dificil salirse luego, debido al volumen absurdo que suele manejar.

Yo ni tocar.

A la busqueda del siguiente chicharro _gamesa style_ que opinión os merece Natra.

Curiosidad sana,sin más.


----------



## Janus (24 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Yo pienso que por mucho que suba el dia x, por x motivo, puede ser muy dificil salirse luego, debido al volumen absurdo que suele manejar.
> 
> Yo ni tocar.
> 
> ...




En mi caso puedo decir que ese valor no cumple el minimo de criterios de prudencia que le exigo a mis inversiones. Algunos no tiramos a todo.


----------



## ponzi (24 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Me sorprende mucho que te hayas metido en carboneras. A que precio llevas Alpha si no es indiscreción?
> 
> Lo de la buena caja lo dices por ella? tiene 900M frente a unas deudas de 3380M, no parece muy alegre el ratio.ienso:





Algas dijo:


> Creo que Ponzi se refiere a que lleva dos carboneras estudiadas, no que haya entrado (ya te lo confirmará él).





Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Vale, ya está claro. Es eso seguro. Conociendo su perfil ultraconservador ya me extrañaba a mi.



Solo he estudiado dos carboneras de todas las que comentó Janus

James River Coal
Alpha Natural Resources
Arch Coal
Alliance Resource Partners
Cloud Peak Energy
Consol Energy
Cliff Natural Resources
Walter Energy
Peabody Energy



Janus dijo:


> Es imposible que un fundamentalista de los numeros como Ponzi se haya metido en James River. Sabe perfectamemte que va a quebrar.



Tienes razon

A *James River* la veo muy tocada, *el flujo de caja operativo no llega ni para pagar los intereses de su deuda*, ademas el tipo medio ronda el 9%-10%, o encuentran la mejor mina del mundo o están muy jodidos.
Alpha esta mejor de liquidez, por muy mal que este el negocio tienen mas de 1000 mill que quieras que no les da un poco de margen de maniobra, ademas el capex nunca ha sido mayor que el flujo de caja operativo.
El motivo de analizar las carboneras es que al igual que como ha sucedido con fcc y sacyr aunque son negocios que no me gustan para el largo plazo creo que en alguna empresa pueden darse probabilidades de un cambio de tendencia, siempre que el carbón sube de precio.La cuestion es como las solares con first sollar , ver cual de ellas tiene una ventaja competitiva frente a la competencia.

Mañana sigo con el resto

---------- Post added 24-jul-2013 at 23:59 ----------




Janus dijo:


> No metais dinero ahi. No puedo decir mas. Una vez publicada la reforma energetica vais a comenzar a ver noticias. Por mucho que se ponga a subir porque venda un par de parques, ni se os ocurra entrar ahi. Os he dicho mucho.



Aunque multiplicase por 3 no entraría....es de las pocas empresas que ni miro sus cuentas , y hasta aquí puedo leer


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jul 2013)

Y por chicharros, que tal urbas?
Colonial o realia????


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema no son los inquilinos, sino ocupas y los impuestos.



Esos pisos de impuestos de media pagan 200-400 al año y dependiendo de donde estén se pueden alquilar por 400-500, el seguro de mapfre aproximadamente es una mensualidad...lo de los ocupas y mas en villaverde es un problema bastante serio


----------



## alimon (25 Jul 2013)

Por cierto, autorizada la OPA (Auto-OPA) de Duro Felguera, sobre el 9,59% del capital social, Con un precio por acción de 5,53 €.

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={56d7e68d-ec25-4559-aa5c-3781447d3a25}



La acción cotiza a 4,73 y ha estado moviendose entre 4,70 y 4,90, desde que se pagó el dividendo a mediados de junio y ya se sabia la OPA,pero no estaba autorizada, ni se sabia cuando.

Opino que han mantenido la acción en ese rango hasta la confirmación de la OPA. Creo que podría subir fuerte estos días una vez despejada la incognita.

Yo estoy dentro desde antes del dividendo de junio.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Y por chicharros, que tal urbas?
> Colonial o realia????



Yo no compraría, en el caso de urbas sus flujos de caja no dan ni para kikos y no creo que la situación vaya a cambiar, piensa que en España tenemos pisos para cubrir una hipotetica demanda de aqui a 10 años vista y estos se dedican a construir.

Aun me pregunto como haran energia renovable esta gente??igual es que convierten los ladrillos en mw

Energías Renovables - Español

En colonial yo no estaria deben mucho y apenas tienen 50 mill en la caja, la diferencia con respecto a urbas es que estos tienen oficinas que pueden vender y reducir deuda a corto plazo pero vamos eso solo servirá para pequeños rebotes a no ser que después de quitarse toda la deuda se dediquen exclusivamente a alquilar oficinas


FCC y Sacyr son otra historia tienen algunas divisiones de su negocio que aun siguen funcionando, caja que les da margen de seguridad y activos que pueden vender.

Si quieres invertir en inmobiliario, busca empresas que tengan oficinas en alquiler como Alba


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2013)

Menudo accidente el de alvia, de momento ya han muerto como una 1/4 de los pasajeros, no se como puede descarrilar uno de los trenes mas innovadores a 150 km/h:...Si a Renfe ya le costaba venderse en Brasil no quiero ni imaginarme ahora


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Jul 2013)

Buscando chicharros, que os parece Fersa?


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buscando chicharros, que os parece Fersa?



Yo creo que tienen un tamaño demasiado pequeño y encima ahora con la reforma energética al no estar tan internacionalizados van a sufrir.Aunque hayan reducido el capex yo no metería ni un duro ahí mas que nada porque como les suban el tipo medio que pagan por su deuda directamente todo lo que ganan iría para el banco


----------



## ghkghk (25 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Menudo accidente el de alvia, de momento ya han muerto como una 1/4 de los pasajeros, no se como puede descarrilar uno de los trenes mas innovadores a 150 km/h:...Si a Renfe ya le costaba venderse en Brasil no quiero ni imaginarme ahora



Sé que es lo de menos ahora, no me toméis por frivolo porque no lo soy en absoluto... pero al margen de las decenas de vidas, hoy España ha perdido algún que otro millar de millones de euros. Ningún gobernante brasileño en su sano juicio va a dar al consorcio que capitanea Talgo-Bombardier la adjudicación del alta velocidad Río-Sao Paolo. Le lloverían los palos. Malas noticias para ACS, Indra & cia... De hecho, quizá también de refilón para CAF.

No es lo importante ahora, pero perder centenares de millones de euros para España también son vidas en hospitales, helicópteros medicalizados, conservación de carreteras... y al fin y al cabo estamos en un foro de economía. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Jul 2013)

CAF en Brasil ya tiene líos a go go.....Siemens ha cantado como barcenas y ha delatado la formación de carteles en Brasil, CAF entre las empresas investigadas. Con lo que les gustan las sanciones modelicas para aparentar, veo una inhabilitación para contratar con la ADmon. Brasileña al caer....


----------



## ghkghk (25 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> CAF en Brasil ya tiene líos a go go.....Siemens ha cantado como barcenas y ha delatado la formación de carteles en Brasil, CAF entre las empresas investigadas. Con lo que les gustan las sanciones modelicas para aparentar, veo una inhabilitación para contratar con la ADmon. Brasileña al caer....



Pues vaya... no tenía ni idea. De todas formas, la semana pasada les dieron un contrato de 380 millones. Son el primer fabricante...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sé que es lo de menos ahora, no me toméis por frivolo porque no lo soy en absoluto... pero al margen de las decenas de vidas, hoy España ha perdido algún que otro millar de millones de euros. Ningún gobernante brasileño en su sano juicio va a dar al consorcio que capitanea Talgo-Bombardier la adjudicación del alta velocidad Río-Sao Paolo. Le lloverían los palos. Malas noticias para ACS, Indra & cia... De hecho, quizá también de refilón para CAF.
> 
> No es lo importante ahora, pero perder centenares de millones de euros para España también son vidas en hospitales, helicópteros medicalizados, conservación de carreteras... y al fin y al cabo estamos en un foro de economía.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Que se jodn esa mieeda de empresas. Lo peor es el dolor de esas familias.

Bastante han robado y malversado esas empresas como para que ahora den pena.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Que se jodn esa mieeda de empresas. Lo peor es el dolor de esas familias.
> 
> Bastante han robado y malversado esas empresas como para que ahora den pena.



Y tanto. Son todas de lo peorcito del panorama nacional, pero no deja de ser dinero que entraría. Pero todas las del consorcio me dan bastante asco, la verdad.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues vaya... no tenía ni idea. De todas formas, la semana pasada les dieron un contrato de 380 millones. Son el primer fabricante...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Folha de S.Paulo - Cotidiano - Multinacionais acusadas de formao cartel dizem colaborar com investigao - 14/07/2013


----------



## alimon (25 Jul 2013)

Confieso que mi sucio cerebro ha pensado en ACS y especialmente en CAF para mañana,durante 1 segundo, hace ya unas horas.

Afortunadamente he descubierto que aun me queda algo de moralidad y humanidad, y he decidido, ya no pensar en posibles posiciones, sino que ni siquiera voy a mirar su cotización los próximos dias.

No quiero dinero que provenga de ahi.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Folha de S.Paulo - Cotidiano - Multinacionais acusadas de formao cartel dizem colaborar com investigao - 14/07/2013



He entendido un poco por encima, entre el móvil y el brasileiro... pero el problema es que si se castiga a Alstom, a Caf, Talgo y Bombardier quedan fuera, Siemens a ver qué pasa.... Entre japos y coreanos no dan para llenar el país de trenes, metros y tranvías. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (25 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Confieso que mi sucio cerebro ha pensado en ACS y especialmente en CAF para mañana,durante 1 segundo, hace ya unas horas.
> 
> Afortunadamente he descubierto que aun me queda algo de moralidad y humanidad, y he decidido, ya no pensar en posibles posiciones, sino que ni siquiera voy a mirar su cotización los próximos dias.
> 
> No quiero dinero que provenga de ahi.



Se refiere con unos cortos, no? Aunque los trenes creo que no eran Caf. Pero sin duda algo le afectará. Que así sea, es lo de menos ahora.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Interesante lo de hoy. Hasta casi el final de la sesión se habían distribuido unos 350 contratos. En el último minuto y en la subasta, han metido largos como para llegar al 8236(f). Nivel que han dejado atrás sin tocar 8082(f).
> 
> Saldo actual -2170.
> Viendo como está el SP, no sé yo si seguirán soltando papel o si lo tiran ya una vez tocado el 8236(f)



corcholis, no mire el ultimo minuto


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Que se jodn esa mieeda de empresas. Lo peor es el dolor de esas familias.
> 
> Bastante han robado y malversado esas empresas como para que ahora den pena.



Yo lo que me pregunto es como ha podido volcar un tren como el alvia a 150 km, yo estoy contigo a mi me dan mas pena los familiares.Me pregunto cuanto invierte en mantenimiento ADIF? y que parte de los recortes ha ido a reducir las partidas de mantenimiento?


http://www.vivireltren.es/2012/11/e...n-2013-de-1-500-trabajadores-de-renfe-y-adif/


El mantenimiento de las infraestructuras es algo que no da demasiada publicidad, no se ve pero es imprescindible para que todo funcione correctamente...Ahora mismo cuanto estarán recortando en el mantenimiento de las carreteras?


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Se refiere con unos cortos, no? Aunque los trenes creo que no eran Caf. Pero sin duda algo le afectará. Que así sea, es lo de menos ahora.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Al margen de las bombas del 11m no recuerdo ningún accidente con ningún tren de caf, y eso que yo los utilizo mucho aquí en Madrid tanto por el metro como por el cercanías.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2013)

No es el primer incidente de un alvia este año


http://www.lne.es/asturias/2013/01/...os-tunel-4-horas-luz-calefaccion/1351439.html

Yo uso mucho los trenes y a mi esto me resulta muy raro, alvia es un tren muy avanzado como para tener tantos incidentes dentro de la red de adif. Un tren no es como un camión que puede chocar contra otros conductores o caerse por un acantilado.Una de dos o falla el tren o fallan las vias


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2013)

Alvia 730


http://www.clarin.com/mundo/tren-rapido-protagonizo-desastre_0_961704198.html


Problemas en el verano de 2012

http://www.farodevigo.es/gran-vigo/...n-alvia-madrid-500-viajeros-bordo/663057.html

Leer con mucha atención la siguiente noticia...Julio 2012

http://www.elcomercio.es/v/20120707/asturias/tren-hibrido-crea-dudas-20120707.html

"66% de la red carece de electricidad"???::Si esto es verdad alguien debería dar una explicación


----------



## alimon (25 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es como ha podido volcar un tren como el alvia a 150 km, yo estoy contigo a mi me dan mas pena los familiares.Me pregunto cuanto invierte en mantenimiento ADIF? y que parte de los recortes ha ido a reducir las partidas de mantenimiento?
> 
> 
> Fomento está preparando el despido de 1.500 trabajadores de RENFE y ADIF | Vivir el Tren - Historias de trenes
> ...



El tren es un Talgo-Bombardier, no CAF, cierto. Pero es la flor y nata de la tecnología ferroviaria española. Es lo que se enseña como buque insignia cuando vienen a compranos trenes, sean de alta velocidad o no.

Desde siempre he sido un apasionado de los trenes. Es mi profesión fustrada y aunque no soy un experto, un poco se.

En realidad,es cierto que el accidente es extraño, y en mi opinión no achacable al mantenimiento, dado que ese trazado apenas tiene 1 año, y cuenta con *los sistemas de seguridad ferroviaria más avanzados del planeta.* . Vamos, que ir con ese tren, en esa via, es el equivalente para que entendais a llevar un airbus A380, o conducir un mercedes clase S.

Esa via, en combinación con ese tren, lleva un triple sistema de seguridad, electrónico y digital (no voy a aburrir con siglas), que, supuestamente, impide sobrepasar el límite de velocidad del trazado en más de 3 km/h. Si lo hace, o detecta que el tren no está siendo controlado por su "maquinista", lo frenaría automaticamente.

Es cierto que cerca de las estaciones (y creo que estaba a 3 km), los controles del tren se pueden pasar a modo manual, puesto quel as aproximaciones no se pueden programar como en un aeropuerto,y muchas veces se cambia de anden a última hora por retrasos u otros motivos. 

Podría deberse a esto,no lo se la verdad, pero aun así resultaría muy extraño, porque un exceso de velocidad de tal calibre como el que se maneja, sería advertido a los operarios de máquina de cientos de maneras, y el panel de mandos de ese tren ultramoderno, tendría lucecitas por todos lados.

No se, a mi me parece raro. La única posible explicación que encuentro, no va por el mantenimiento, sino por la juventud del tramo. Al llevar tan poco tiempo en servicio, puede que algo fallase, que no estuviese bien calibrado. Tendremos que esperar.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 02:16 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Alvia 730
> 
> 
> Cómo es el tren rápido que protagonizó el desastre
> ...



La linea Madrid-vigo no está electrificada en sus tramos de No-alta velocidad.

Eso ya se sabía, pero el empeño en llevar la alta velocidad sea como sea, llevo a diseñar esta solución hibrida, que utiliza electricidad y ancho de via de alta velocidad donde se puede, y generadores diesel y ancho de via tradicional donde no, mediante intercambiadores.

Esto tiene 2 problemas,pero 1 ventaja. Primero, y menos grave, hay que pasar por varios intercambiadores,a baja velocidad, lo cual por un lado, incrementa el tiempode viaje, y subes los costes de mantenimiento.
Y segundo,y algo más grave (pero no catastrófico) obliga a instalar junto a cada cabeza generadores diesel, lo cual incrementa considerablemente el peso del convoy, asi como su consumo. Incrementar el peso, además de subir el consumo, convierte, en teoría, en más inestable a todo el convoy,el cual, en este modelo, que tiene un centro de gravedad bastante bajo, no debería suponer un problema, siendo fácil de compensar.

La gran ventaja de esta solución, única en el mundo, es que permite exportar la tecnología a muchos muchos paises con vías no electrificadas (USA por ejemplo) o vias mixtas. Es algo que no hacen otros fabricantes, por ejemplo. Pero claro, antes de exportar, hay que probarlo in situ, y es básicamente lo que se estaba haciendo en esa linea. La idea no es mala para nada, y es normal que tenga sus problemas al principio, alguna avería, fallos......etc. Evidentemente, nada como lo de hoy.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> El tren es un Talgo-Bombardier, no CAF, cierto. Pero es la flor y nata de la tecnología ferroviaria española. Es lo que se enseña como buque insignia cuando vienen a compranos trenes, sean de alta velocidad o no.
> 
> Desde siempre he sido un apasionado de los trenes. Es mi profesión fustrada y aunque no soy un experto, un poco se.
> 
> ...



No es la primera avería en esa via, de hecho nada mas inaugurarse ya había al menos 10 incidencias.


http://www.farodevigo.es/gran-vigo/...n-alvia-madrid-500-viajeros-bordo/663057.html

A mi me parece un poco precipitado utilizar un tren y un trazado con tantas incidencias, habrá que ver las investigaciones pero que ha pasado con ese expediente que se abrió en 2012?


----------



## << 49 >> (25 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> El tren es un Talgo-Bombardier, no CAF, cierto. Pero es la flor y nata de la tecnología ferroviaria española. Es lo que se enseña como buque insignia cuando vienen a compranos trenes, sean de alta velocidad o no.
> 
> Desde siempre he sido un apasionado de los trenes. Es mi profesión fustrada y aunque no soy un experto, un poco se.
> 
> En realidad,es cierto que el accidente es extraño, y en mi opinión no achacable al mantenimiento, dado que ese trazado apenas tiene 1 año, y cuenta con *los sistemas de seguridad ferroviaria más avanzados del planeta.*.



Al parecer, no en el tramo del accidente. Copio y pego:

La línea donde se produjo el accidente no está dentro del ERTMS (European Rail Traffic Management System), un sistema de gestión del tráfico ferroviario que impide que un tren supere la velocidad máxima establecida o supere señales que indican parada. En el tramo donde tuvo lugar el accidente funcionaba el ASFA (Anuncio de Señales y Frenado Automático) convencional, un sistema que detiene al tren si el agente de conducción no respeta lo indicado en las señales pero que sólo recibe información de la vía en determinados puntos (las balizas), o sea, que solo al pasar por esos puntos controla que el convoy circule según lo establecido.

Un gran exceso de velocidad al tomar una curva, posible causa del accidente | Política | EL PAÍS



> no voy a aburrir con siglas



Pues por favor abúrrenos. ¿Es incorrecta la información que da El País?

Yo no entiendo nada de trenes pero esto de los sistemas de seguridad que existen y cómo funcionan parece bastante interesante.


----------



## alimon (25 Jul 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Al parecer, no en el tramo del accidente. Copio y pego:
> 
> La línea donde se produjo el accidente no está dentro del ERTMS (European Rail Traffic Management System), un sistema de gestión del tráfico ferroviario que impide que un tren supere la velocidad máxima establecida o supere señales que indican parada. En el tramo donde tuvo lugar el accidente funcionaba el ASFA (Anuncio de Señales y Frenado Automático) convencional, un sistema que detiene al tren si el agente de conducción no respeta lo indicado en las señales pero que sólo recibe información de la vía en determinados puntos (las balizas), o sea, que solo al pasar por esos puntos controla que el convoy circule según lo establecido.
> 
> ...




Joder, que hoy no duermo con esta historia. Creo que empalmo con la apertura de unas horas ya.

A ver, la información es bastante correcta.

El ASFA viene a ser como un avisador (para que lo asociéis, como la de no ponerse el cinturón en el coche) y que pita y se ilumina al pasar por balizas, normalmente señales o velocidades. El operario debe pulsar un botón, para advertir que ha visto la señal, o el tren se detiene.

El otro sistema es mucho más avanzado:

Sistema de Control Ferroviario Europeo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Denominado euroloop. Impide sobrepasar velocidades, ejecutar determinadas maniobras....... Y detener el tren por sí solo. Aparte, esta conectado mediante fibra óptica y vía satélite con el centro de mando, los cuales incluso podrían dar orden y detener el convoy a distancia.

Lo que desde luego desconocía es que no estuviese instalado en esa vía. Me parece inverosímil totalmente, puesto que es una infraestructura de hace 1 año, y hasta donde yo se, es obligatorio en toda línea de alta velocidad europea.

Lo que sucede en Galicia es que las líneas no son alta velocidad " pura sangre", es decir, para 300 km/h, sino que debido a la orografía se limitaron si no me equivoco a 240 km/h. Por eso, se criticaba vender el AVE gallego como de alta velocidad, y la oposición se mofaba calificándolo del ave de los pobres, oficialmente se le llamo de media velocidad.

Hacer un ave a 300 incrementaba los costes brutalmente, ya de por sí disparados.

Desconocía que no estuviese instalado. En el ave Madrid bcn lo esta.
Tendría que informarme, pero especulando, puede ser que la baja velocidad de la línea, unida a su excesivo coste de construcción, y la premura con la que tuvo que ser abierta, llevarán a alguien de fomento a determinar que ese sistema no era necesario por el momento.

La realidad es que ese sistema, de operar hoy, hubiese evitado por completo el accidente.

Veremos como se desarrolla todo, pero pinta mal para los responsables de ello, empezando por fomento y siguiendo hacia arriba.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Menudo accidente el de alvia, de momento ya han muerto como una 1/4 de los pasajeros, no se como puede descarrilar uno de los trenes mas innovadores a 150 km/h:...Si a Renfe ya le costaba venderse en Brasil no quiero ni imaginarme ahora



Vaya drama y cuanto dolor para tantas familias.

DEP


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jul 2013)

Buenos y tristes días. No tengo palabras ante semejante tragedia.
No tengo palabras ante lo que cuenta Alimon: la falta de instalación de un determinado sistema de seguridad. Ya pasó aquí en Valencia en el accidente del metro.
El ahorro de costes supone vidas humanas segadas.
HDLGP.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos y tristes días. No tengo palabras ante semejante tragedia.
> No tengo palabras ante lo que cuenta Alimon: la falta de instalación de un determinado sistema de seguridad. Ya pasó aquí en Valencia en el accidente del metro.
> *El ahorro de costes supone vidas humanas segadas.*
> HDLGP.




Eso es hoy, y siempre. Cuando se gastan 20 millones en la cúpula de Barceló, están prescindiendo de varios helicópteros medicalizados que salvarían vidas, o con la fortuna que costó el Ágora en Valencia, se harían varios centros de salud que provocarían lo mismo.

El gasto en todo aquello que no es salud y seguridad, siempre cuesta vidas. El problema es, ¿dónde está el punto de equilibrio? ¿Se cierra RTVE y se destina todo a puntos negros en las carreteras? ¿Se cancela el desfile de la armada y cada año se hace un nuevo ambulatorio? Es complicado.


----------



## sr.anus (25 Jul 2013)

Le puede ocurrir a cualquiera, sin tener culpa de nada, que mal cuerpo de queda
DEP


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jul 2013)

que verguenza....esto es lo que les importa a los que copian, las vidas de las personas.
El Gobierno mezcla el descarrilamiento de Santiago con el terremoto de Gansu


----------



## Tubes (25 Jul 2013)

Buenas a todos,

Parece que han gustado los resultados de TEF.

Son mejores de lo esperado

Un saludo


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Jur jur seguimos con los patinazos. Vemos los 300? A ver i aguantan los 236 de abner.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 09:18 ----------

DEP las victimas del accidente. Nadie merece tal destino.

Mis condolencias a las familias.


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso es hoy, y siempre. Cuando se gastan 20 millones en la cúpula de Barceló, están prescindiendo de varios helicópteros medicalizados que salvarían vidas, o con la fortuna que costó el Ágora en Valencia, se harían varios centros de salud que provocarían lo mismo.
> 
> El gasto en todo aquello que no es salud y seguridad, siempre cuesta vidas. El problema es, ¿dónde está el punto de equilibrio? ¿Se cierra RTVE y se destina todo a puntos negros en las carreteras? ¿Se cancela el desfile de la armada y cada año se hace un nuevo ambulatorio? Es complicado.



Si, por eso hay mucha diferencia, a pesar de la locura de la burbuja general, entre los que se dedicaron a hacer palacios de deportes o aeropuertos ostentosos y los que hicieron colegios u hospitales.

Malditos hdp, este país necesita una renovación total de sus políticos.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso es hoy, y siempre. Cuando se gastan 20 millones en la cúpula de Barceló, están prescindiendo de varios helicópteros medicalizados que salvarían vidas, o con la fortuna que costó el Ágora en Valencia, se harían varios centros de salud que provocarían lo mismo.
> 
> El gasto en todo aquello que no es salud y seguridad, siempre cuesta vidas. El problema es, ¿dónde está el punto de equilibrio? ¿Se cierra RTVE y se destina todo a puntos negros en las carreteras? ¿Se cancela el desfile de la armada y cada año se hace un nuevo ambulatorio? Es complicado.



http://www.autopista.es/noticias/todas-las-noticias/articulo/mantenimiento-carreteras81912.htm

Yo aun me pregunto como reduciendo el mantenimiento de las carreteras se atreven a mantener abierto TVE asi como las televisiones autonomicas...esta gente no tiene solucion...Para ellos si es complicado es como intentar que de peras un olmo


----------



## alimon (25 Jul 2013)

Bueno, pues no he dormido con el tema.

Ya que estamos por aqui, a seguir nuestra vida, no queda otra. Y a ver si aprovechamos el día, o lo que se pueda hoy.


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Jul 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rimestre-ocupacion-sube-149-000-personas.html

Menos creación de empleo que en 2011. Vrote Berde.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Jul 2013)

a las 10 IFO aleman.

a ver a ver....


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2013)

Vaya tela lo del tren...

En fin, siempre dicen lo del exceso de velocidad, pero yo estoy seguro al 99,5% de que iba a la misma velocidad que siempre y hubo otra cosa que falló. Sencillamente no me creo que el conductor que siempre va a 80 dijera "lo voy a meter a 200".

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 09:52 ----------

Lo de hacer que Gamesa corrija es Misión Imposible V, por cierto.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Vaya tela lo del tren...
> 
> En fin, siempre dicen lo del exceso de velocidad, pero yo estoy seguro al 99,5% de que iba a la misma velocidad que siempre y hubo otra cosa que falló. Sencillamente no me creo que el conductor que siempre va a 80 dijera "lo voy a meter a 200".
> 
> ...



Ningún conductor a menos que no este cuerdo se plantearía ni por un momento vulnerar las medidas de seguridad.Yo no entiendo de trazados ferroviarios ni de sistemas informáticos en este tipo de maquinarias..... pero tan difícil era que si un modelo de tren en una vía en concreto estaba dando tantos fallos haber cogido quitado ese tren y haber puesto un modelo antiguo que no fuese de alta velocidad?Tan difícil era llegar a esa conclusión?


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

Buenos y desgraciados días, desde Galicia. Vivo a 40 Km del accidente.

Ayer estuve sudando frío un rato largo. Algo me decía que la probabilidad de un accidente de esta magnitud en la noche más importante del año en Galicia y además a las mismas puertas de Santiago era casi imposible.
Dentro de lo malo parece ha sido un accidente y no otra cosa. Y aún así me quedan mis dudas. 

Bueno, volviendo al vil metal y viendo que queréis apostar en algo jugoso... consejos doy que para mi no quiero: BANKINTER. 

De lo mejor que tenemos en la banca, si es que tenemos algo bueno. Su morosidad que no llega al 5%, sus números parecen limpios, no están demasiado metidos en deuda pública y tienen Línea directa


Subiendo un 3,15% ahora mismo

*Bankinter cuadruplica su beneficio y se sitúa en los 102,3 millones*

Bankinter cuadruplica su beneficio y se sita en los 102,3 millones | Economa | elmundo.es


----------



## juanfer (25 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esos pisos de impuestos de media pagan 200-400 al año y dependiendo de donde estén se pueden alquilar por 400-500, el seguro de mapfre aproximadamente es una mensualidad...lo de los ocupas y mas en villaverde es un problema bastante serio



200 -400 al año me parece muy poco, si pones gastos de comunidad + derramas y gastos de IBI, minimo se puede ir a los 1500 euros facilmente anuales, mas basura.

Piensa que si tienes ocupas son esos gastos y ningun ingreso.

Piensa que el mantenimiento de la luz van a subirlo con lo que los costes fijos van a incrementarse una bestialidad, aunque no haya consumo.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> 200 -400 al año me parece muy poco, si pones gastos de comunidad + derramas y gastos de IBI, minimo se puede ir a los 1500 euros facilmente anuales, mas basura.
> 
> Piensa que si tienes ocupas son esos gastos y ningun ingreso.
> 
> Piensa que el mantenimiento de la luz van a subirlo con lo que los costes fijos van a incrementarse una bestialidad, aunque no haya consumo.



Yo solo hablaba de impuestos ....ibi+tasas de basura
De comunidad rondaran de media los 30-90 eu al mes.Los consumos los pagan los inquilinos.


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

La compra de ese paquete de viviendas en Madrid como inversión huele a blanqueo de dinero que apesta.
Que apesta.
Si no, no tiene sentido.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 10:14 ----------

Bankinter subiendo un 4,30%

apurad si queréis coger el tren (mal silogismo hoy)


----------



## juanfer (25 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> La compra de ese paquete de viviendas en Madrid como inversión huele a blanqueo de dinero que apesta.
> Que apesta.
> Si no, no tiene sentido.



La única explicación es que los bancos patrios hayan hecho una especie de fondo de banco malo para comprar esos pisos y que no se derrumbe el precio de los pisos ya que los que mas pisos tienen son ellos.


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

Ahora mismo no me creo nada de ningún negocio con un ayuntamiento, en Madrid y con viviendas de por medio menos, si no hay algo corrupto que justifique la inversión.
Y hablando de esas cantidades para pisos de mierda en zonas de mierda menos.


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Seguimos mareando la perdiz. Solo quedan gacelos y encima animando a comprar. Estamos cerca.

Los 236 aguantan aun.


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

Bankinter el 4,59% ahora

corred malditos antes de que el jato lo machaque a cortos


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2013)

No sé si sólo quedan gacelos, pero yo ahora un corto lo veo peligroso, por más que yo también espere que esto se de un buen paseo para abajo...mucha fortaleza en el IBEX, está recuperándose frente a otros índices y bueno, que el mercado puede ser irracional mucho más tiempo del que tú puedes ser solvente


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Bankinter el 4,59% ahora
> 
> corred malditos antes de que el jato lo machaque a cortos



Nadie lo nombra excepto tu, estas dando muchas pistas. 

En fin.


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

Bankinter al 4,90%.

Si alguien no ha ganado dinero ya es que sois una panda de gacelos amariconados 

(el primer cagao soy yo, de bankinter ya avisé hace unos días, y ayer lo vi clarísimo antes del balance, cuando veo estas cosas me digo, quieto Tono que ya tienes una edad y sigo la estrategia del avestruz)

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 10:35 ----------

Ahora al 5,09%

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 10:40 ----------

Bankinter al 5,27% esto es arrojar los billetes sobre el gacelerío


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

Buenos días,

hoy servidor tratará de evitar postear y no iré al trabajo en recuerdo de las inocentes víctimas de la tragedia de anoche.

RIP


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

al 5,55%, joder que ya tenía que estar oyendo vuestros obuses


----------



## Malus (25 Jul 2013)

Yo voy a probar largo en mapfre a 2,747.


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

5,62% :cook:


----------



## Algas (25 Jul 2013)

Unos cuantos del subforo de "Bolsa e inversiones" estamos en CAMPOFRÍO. 

En Junio la cotización pegó un subidón fuerte porque una empresa china compró a la americana Smithfield Foods Inc (NYSE:SFD), como podréis comprobar su cotización subió de 26$ a 33$ aprox. Esta compañía americana posee actualmente el 36% de CAMPOFRIO (CFG), y según la ley hispañistaní, debería hacer una OPA sobre campofrío o vender ese 6% y no ser la mayoritaria. Esto debe hacerse en 3 meses, y ya ha pasado uno.

Lo cierto es que me gustaría conocer vuestra opinión :Baile:.

Por fundamentales la marca es bastante conocida, se está expandiendo mucho por europa, tiene una relación DEUDA NETA\EBIDTA de 2,9; está un poco en la línea media entre el bien y el mal.

------------------


DEP las víctimas del tren de Santiago


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> 5,62% :cook:



:fiufiu:

A ver si sigue subiendo....esa es otra accion que tuve en cartera en julio del año pasado bien barata....si llego a mantener:Baile:


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

Bankinter pierde fuelle 5,15%

¿quién ha recogido ya el montón?


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Bankinter pierde fuelle 5,15%
> 
> ¿quién ha recogido ya el montón?



3,90% hace un buen rato:ouch:

Anda que el que entrase en maximos de hoy.....:ouch:


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> :fiufiu:
> 
> A ver si sigue subiendo....esa es otra accion que tuve en cartera en julio del año pasado bien barata....si llego a mantener:Baile:



Si yo hubiera tenido el año pasado (pero en 2007 me salí de la banca que tenía desde 2004 y que eran 4 perras casi por obligación) hubiera mantenido. Es el único mediano con cierto valor en la banca.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 10:53 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> 3,90% hace un buen rato:ouch:
> 
> Anda que el que entrase en maximos de hoy.....:ouch:



a 3,15%a avisé :fiufiu:


----------



## alimon (25 Jul 2013)

El DAX liandola.


Edito: Liandola Parda


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Unos cuantos del subforo de "Bolsa e inversiones" estamos en CAMPOFRÍO.
> 
> En Junio la cotización pegó un subidón fuerte porque una empresa china compró a la americana Smithfield Foods Inc (NYSE:SFD), como podréis comprobar su cotización subió de 26$ a 33$ aprox. Esta compañía americana posee actualmente el 36% de CAMPOFRIO (CFG),(



yo que sé, que sé yo...

de los chinos no me fío un pelo, sólo están una paso por detrás de los españoles en mi top de desconfianza



> Shuanghui, grupo chino que se ha hecho con el 36,99% del capital de Campofrío tras la compra de la empresa americana Smithfield Foods, planea lanzar una OPV en Hong Kong, según fuentes citadas por Reuters.
> 
> Según la agencia, la china espera cerrar la adquisición de Smithfield y sacar la fusionada a bolsa por un importe de aproximadamente 4.000 millones de dólares.
> 
> Shuanghui sigue sin haber tomado una decisión sobre la obligación de lanzar una OPA sobre el 100% del capital de Campofrío o reducir su participación. El pasado mes de mayo explicó que el cierre de la compra de Smithfields “está sujeto a determinadas condiciones” y que comunicará su decisión “tan pronto como se complete”.


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

Hoy toca bajada, el Eurostoxx está muy bajo y toda la bolsa europea en rojo.

El Ibex está tratando de aguantar por los datos del paro y por superar los 8200 pero pinta difícil.


----------



## << 49 >> (25 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Confieso que mi sucio cerebro ha pensado en ACS y especialmente en CAF para mañana,durante 1 segundo, hace ya unas horas.
> 
> Afortunadamente he descubierto que aun me queda algo de moralidad y humanidad, y he decidido, ya no pensar en posibles posiciones, sino que ni siquiera voy a mirar su cotización los próximos dias.
> 
> No quiero dinero que provenga de ahi.



No veo una gran diferencia entre eso que dice usted que no quiere hacer y lo que se hace en este hilo todos los días, que es básicamente comprar barato y vender caro (no necesariamente en ese orden) sin producir absolutamente nada para el resto de la sociedad, salvo eso que se dice siempre de "dar liquidez a los mercados", dar de comer a los empleados de BME y por supuesto la parte que se lleva Hacienda, que somos todos.

Yo la especulación solamente entiendo que es inmoral cuando está basada en información privilegiada que no tiene nadie más. No es este caso.

Que puede dar repelús considerar este accidente como "información relevante", por supuesto, pero de ahí a que sea inmoral hay un salto que no acabo de ver.

Por cierto, en este momento (hace 15 minutos) ACS sube un 0,63% y CAF un 0,30%. Quédese tranquilo pues, no parece que este accidente haya tenido un efecto significativo sobre las empresas que dice.


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2013)

No se puede estar subiendo día tras día sin parar a no ser que te llames Gamesa...

Parece que Pepitoria tenía razón, descanso a los índices, y a partir de ahí replanteamos. Oh, ahora saldrán de la cueva los vendedores de guano diciendo que bajamos por debajo de 1000 puntos, pero en fin...

Meanwhile, at Sacyr...


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> No se puede estar subiendo día tras día sin parar a no ser que te llames Gamesa...
> 
> Parece que Pepitoria tenía razón, descanso a los índices, y a partir de ahí replanteamos. Oh, ahora saldrán de la cueva los vendedores de guano diciendo que bajamos por debajo de 1000 puntos, pero en fin...
> 
> Meanwhile, at Sacyr...



Yo ajusto mis stop loss, a menos que haya un milagro, hoy ya me quedo líquido, eso sí, con un dinerito fresco en el bolsillo...


----------



## Misterio (25 Jul 2013)

El Ibex es ese índice que antes de la crisis estaba en 15000 no?, es que por alguna extraña razón entro en el hilo y da la impresión que al igual que el Dax o los americanos nosotros también estamos en máximos, curioso sin duda.


----------



## sr.anus (25 Jul 2013)

dejo una orden de compra a 14,806 en gnatural y me voy


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> El Ibex es ese índice que antes de la crisis estaba en 15000 no?, es que por alguna extraña razón entro en el hilo y da la impresión que al igual que el Dax o los americanos nosotros también estamos en máximos, curioso sin duda.



Esa es la cuestión, que mientras los demás están en máximos el Ibex está muy muy lejos de ellos...

Por eso digo que a poco que se confirme la recuperación el Ibex tiene margen para dispararse.


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> El Ibex es ese índice que antes de la crisis estaba en 15000 no?, es que por alguna extraña razón entro en el hilo y da la impresión que al igual que el Dax o los americanos nosotros también estamos en máximos, curioso sin duda.



Ya estamos con el argumento de que es que el IBEX estaba en los 15.000. A ver, como te lo explico.

IDGaF. ¿Se escribe así no?

El IBEX en su momento de pajeo extremo con el milagro económico español podía estar donde le saliera del rabo, eso no me cambia las perspectivas actuales. Mientras sueltas bilis, seguimos recortando al DAX y ya estamos a menos de 100 puntos...

En fin, si todo lo que sabéis lo usarais para ganar dinero en lugar de para justificar, como sea y cuando sea, que esto tiene que bajar un 99,75% ya, que ricos seríais.


----------



## Misterio (25 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ya estamos con el argumento de que es que el IBEX estaba en los 15.000. A ver, como te lo explico.
> 
> IDGaF. ¿Se escribe así no?
> 
> ...



El que lea mi comentario y luego tu respuesta sabrá que aquí el único que esta echando bilis eres tu, os reís del gato pero vamos algunos tenéis menos luces... madre mía que nivel.


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

Aún así se resiste a alejarse demasiado de los 8200... Qué cojones tiene el Ibex ::

¿Por qué están cayendo tanto las bolsas a nivel europeo?


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> El que lea mi comentario y luego tu respuesta sabrá que aquí el único que esta echando bilis eres tu, os reís del gato pero vamos algunos tenéis menos luces... madre mía que nivel.



Gacelos. Esto cada dia se parece mas al 29.

Solo hay que ver que los grandes del hilo ya no pululan por aqui.


----------



## Malus (25 Jul 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Yo voy a probar largo en mapfre a 2,747.



Me salto el SL en 2,734...
Lo intento again en 2,73 y si no sale me quedo quieto.


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ya estamos con el argumento de que es que el IBEX estaba en los 15.000. A ver, como te lo explico.
> 
> IDGaF. ¿Se escribe así no?
> 
> ...



Krim déjalos!!

Aquí cada uno que saque sus conclusiones.

Para mi como ya lo he dicho la tendencia alcista está clara, e igual que no hago caso a los analistos de fuera, tampoco le voy a hacer caso a los analistos de burbuja! Que los hay, y muchos!

Yo a lo mío. Largo en los bancos, los stops ya están puestos con bastante ganancia, y a ver si puedo seguir dejando correr las ganancias, si no al líquido otra vez.

Yo, como tú dijiste, pongo mi dinero donde aquí pongo mis palabras.

De los bajistas no me creo nada, así que a sus comentarios no les hago ni caso.

El Ibex está intentando aguantar los 8200, después de la tragedia de ayer, con Europa cayendo considerablemente fuerte y después de dos días de subidas. Para mi hay señales de fortaleza claras. Quién no lo piense así, ya sabe, que cargue cortos! 

Pero como se nota que su única intención es pregonar el fin de todo sin más, porque solo aparecen en cuanto el índice está rojo...


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Nadie lo nombra excepto tu, estas dando muchas pistas.
> 
> En fin.



No sé si me dices algo bueno, malo o todo lo contrario.
Disculpa pero es que tengo la mitad de mi sangre gallega profunda y la otra mitad cazurro-maragata , no me queda más remedio que darle mucho las vueltas a las cosas

Explícate algo más, que la tinta la paga Calópez.


----------



## sr.anus (25 Jul 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Me salto el SL en 2,734...
> Lo intento again en 2,73 y si no sale me quedo quieto.



yo voy a esperar a 2,755 y despues intentar subirme en un recorte


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

¿Por qué cae Europa? ¿De verdad nadie lo sabe?


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Por qué cae Europa? ¿De verdad nadie lo sabe?



Pues porque toca. 

¿En serio sigues buscando fundamentales y "noticias" detrás de las caídas? El mercado no funciona así...Te lo pongo en grande y negrita para que te lo aprendas.
*
Los datos siguen al canal y no el canal a los datos.*


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> No sé si me dices algo bueno, malo o todo lo contrario.
> Disculpa pero es que tengo la mitad de mi sangre gallega profunda y la otra mitad cazurro-maragata , no me queda más remedio que darle mucho las vueltas a las cosas
> 
> Explícate algo más, que la tinta la paga Calópez.



Según mi malpensada mente, está insinuando que el Jato tiene algo que ver con usted, señor Tono.

Multinicks y tal:


----------



## << 49 >> (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Por qué cae Europa? ¿De verdad nadie lo sabe?



Porque la bolsa es aleatoria, no necesita una razón para caer. :


----------



## Abner (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Krim déjalos!!
> 
> Aquí cada uno que saque sus conclusiones.
> 
> ...



Dios me libre de meterme a pronosticar de largo plazo, pero por poner las cosas en perspectiva, la última vez que pasamos en ascenso a saldo neutral estábamos unos 150 puntos más arriba (en el 8365 o una cosa así). Así pues, la tendencia de largo plazo sería bajista en el ibex. De hecho, cuando se termine el tramo alcista de distribución y esto se gire, es probable que volvamos a ver los 7400 o incluso algo más abajo....

Just my two cents.


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Mi malpensada mente, está insinuando que el Jato tiene algo que ver con usted, señor Tono.
> 
> Multinicks y tal:



¿pero qué me estás contando, alma cándida?

aunque me encanta la sospecha :


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿pero qué me estás contando, alma cándida?
> 
> aunque me encanta la sospecha :



Pues que inversobres ha dicho que sólo le nombras tú. Entiendo que se refiere al jato.

Y hoy sólo has nombrado tú al gato diciendo que se va a poner corto en bankinter.

Ojo, que yo no pienso nada, que es lo que deduzco de las palabras de inversobres...pero que lo aclare él.


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Jul 2013)

Por cierto parece confirmarse lo de eurovegas.


----------



## Algas (25 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Iniciado por Algas Ver Mensaje
> 
> _Unos cuantos del subforo de "Bolsa e inversiones" estamos en CAMPOFRÍO.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, a mí tampoco me caen nada bien los chinos. Ni siquiera sé de dónde viene lo de "te engañan como a un chino", cuando son ellos los que no paran de darnos bocados, y luego dicen que no entienden nada. Son una mafia organizada dentro de una sociedad hispañistaní de porqueyolovalguismo que va totalmente por libre:ouch:

Pero hablando en plata, no deja de ser una operación finita en el tiempo (quedan dos meses para que se decidan, según la ley de aquí). Igualmente, es una oportunidad para que se vayan posicionando más y más en Europa, aunque sea de manera indirecta. Y el negocio del cerdo es algo que ellos valoran.

Por eso pienso (y estoy dentro, qué coño:: ), que en tema de un mes, mes y medio, puede haber un 15-20% de reward ienso:. (Ya sé que comparado con lo que le habéis sacado a gamesa es una miseria... :o).

Pero bueno, hay miles de opciones más... )


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2013)

Tono, yo creo que insinúa que tienes algún interés en que compremos bankinter, o representas a alguna empresa a la que le interesa que compremos Bankinter. En plan lo de los legendarios CMs y todo eso, que cuando la argumentación no da para más, es a lo que se recurre.


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Por qué cae Europa? ¿De verdad nadie lo sabe?



Con esas preguntas no haces más que demostrar tu gacelerrium high level 2000.

Porque están vendiendo... porque el dinero sale, (hoy al menos)... punto.

Esta es la tendencia claramente alcista del IBEX35


----------



## Malus (25 Jul 2013)

Cuando empiezan a cotizar normal las nuevas acciones de sacyr? Ya me tarda venderlas...


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues que inversobres ha dicho que sólo le nombras tú. Entiendo que se refiere al jato.
> 
> Y hoy sólo has nombrado tú al gato diciendo que se va a poner corto en bankinter.
> 
> Ojo, que yo no pienso nada, que es lo que deduzco de las palabras de inversobres...pero que lo aclare él.



al jato lo cito como comodín porque me parto con el personaje

jaaaja, no miréis el dedo y mirad la luna, que hoy he cantado el rally de Bankiter en riguroso directo y en poco tiempo ha dejado mucho dinero a ganar tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo.

Y este tema de multinicks por mi parte queda absolutamente zanjado.


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2013)

jojojo, buenísimo el Ganfalf!!!


----------



## pollastre (25 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Con esas preguntas no haces más que demostrar tu gacelerrium high level 2000.




:XX:




pd: Sr. Abner, Ud. que es el experto en RPGs del hilo: ¿ diría Ud. que necesitamos un sistema de capping de niveles en el HVEI35 ? Ponemos el tope en .. qué se yo, nivel 80, por ejemplo. Es que si no el balance de poder entre los gacelos se rompe cada dos por tres ::::


----------



## sr.anus (25 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Con esas preguntas no haces más que demostrar tu gacelerrium high level 2000.
> 
> Porque están vendiendo... porque el dinero sale, (hoy al menos)... punto.
> 
> Esta es la tendencia claramente alcista del IBEX35



solo por la calidad y las molestias del "no pasaras" se merece un :Aplauso: de todas formas es una vision muy simplista, por que entonces, cuando rozabamos los 6000 teniamos que haber comprado como posesos, y segun medio foro nos ibamos al infierno :XX: que si, que habra guano, pero hay que rascar algo, aunque sea para pipas y para montoro, por España! ::


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

Ohhh, muchas gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios de Captain Obvious, no se me había ocurrido. ::

El análisis fundamental y el técnico son uno, no entiendo porque hay que casarse con el uno o el otro.

En mi opinión el primero explica las caídas y movimientos suaves y dentro de la normalidad y del día, las caídas fuertes y prolongadas sólo se explican con el fundamental.

Una vez sabes las causas o crees intuirlas, es de nuevo momento de aplicar el técnico.

Mi humilde opinión.

Ahora alguien que me diga que el Ibex cayó de 15000 en máximos a 8000 de ahora porque tocaba. :::: ¿No hay razones para ello?

Pues eso. El análisis fundamental explica las posibles razones para un cambio de tendencia, el técnico los detalles de cómo se produce.


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> :XX: que si, que habra guano, pero hay que rascar algo, aunque sea para pipas y para montoro, por España! ::



y para BME , cada vez que rascáis oigo clink, clink en la caja


----------



## Abner (25 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oiga , especifique a qué tipo de RPG's se refiere, a ver si me voy a encontrar con la Guardia Civil en mi casa pensando que tengo un arsenal de Rocket Propelled Grenade. Que los de la CIA y la NSA están un poco paranoides ultimamente. ::

Aquí en el HVEI están usted y FranR, y luego los demás persiguiéndoles como vulgar Liga Española :XX:


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Con esas preguntas no haces más que demostrar tu gacelerrium high level 2000.
> 
> Porque están vendiendo... porque el dinero sale, (hoy al menos)... punto.
> 
> Esta es la tendencia claramente alcista del IBEX35



Gacelerrium high level y lo que tú quieras, pero mis posiciones largas disparadas, no te preocupes que mis errores ya los he cerrado, el más gordo con Ibedrola y lo canté aquí.

Y bueno, me estáis picando tanto con la tendencia alcista / bajista que al final nos vemos haciendo una apuesta...

Yo tengo los stops bien ajustados, en cuanto esto se ponga para abajo, a vender... Es más, posiblemente venda hoy para estar líquido para el fin de semana. No te preocupes que mi dinero sé gestionarlo, y tengo además quién me supervisa.

Y la tendencia alcista no creo que tenga nada que ver con ser más o menos gacélido, simplemente la veo porque creo que hay razones para ello y aparte técnicamente el índice lo está intentando. Hoy no quiere despedirse por ejemplo de los 8200 puntos, cuando "toca vender y punto" ienso:


----------



## pollastre (25 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Oiga , especifique a qué tipo de RPG's se refiere, a ver si me voy a encontrar con la Guardia Civil en mi casa pensando que tengo un arsenal de Rocket Propelled Grenade. Que los de la CIA y la NSA están un poco paranoides ultimamente. ::




Hum.... vamos, vamos, no sea tímido... por "RPGs", ya sabe a qué clase de aficiones y "pequeñas manías" suyas me refiero.... como esas noches de loca que le dan, cuando se pone un disfraz de licántropo y sale a patrullar por el barrio a ver si encuentra algún vampiro con el que pegarse ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Con esas preguntas no haces más que demostrar tu gacelerrium high level 2000.
> 
> Porque están vendiendo... porque el dinero sale, (hoy al menos)... punto.
> 
> Esta es la tendencia claramente alcista del IBEX35



basta con pintar unos mieldas de gandalfs a la jran tendencial bajista y ya nos hacemos con su autoria ? :no: 

no sabes tu ni na y esto lo digo en serio


----------



## Abner (25 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum.... vamos, vamos, no sea tímido... por "RPGs", ya sabe a qué clase de aficiones y "pequeñas manías" suyas me refiero.... como esas noches de loca que le dan, cuando se pone un disfraz de licántropo y sale a patrullar por el barrio a ver si encuentra algún vampiro con el que pegarse ::::::



Mamooooooooooooooooon:XX::XX:

No me hace falta el disfraz, soy un hombre de pelo en pecho que da el pego con unas garras de plasticurri de los chinos ::::


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> basta con pintar unos mieldas de gandalfs a la jran tendencial bajista y ya nos hacemos con su autoria ? :no:
> 
> no sabes tu ni na y esto lo digo en serio



pues otros incluso nos estamos haciendo con su persona :

está perdiendo categoría sr jato :cook:


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Ohhh, muchas gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios de Captain Obvious, no se me había ocurrido. ::
> 
> El análisis fundamental y el técnico son uno, no entiendo porque hay que casarse con el uno o el otro.
> 
> ...



Yo pienso exactamente igual, los dos análisis son utiles. En muchos casos a medio y largo plazo terminan llegando a las mismas conclusiones


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Mamooooooooooooooooon:XX::XX:
> 
> No me hace falta el disfraz, soy un hombre de pelo en pecho que da el pego con unas garras de plasticurri de los chinos ::::



un maricon muy macho ::


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> basta con pintar unos mieldas de gandalfs a la jran tendencial bajista y ya nos hacemos con su autoria ? :no:
> 
> no sabes tu ni na y esto lo digo en serio



Jato quiere derechos de autor por su Jran Bajista?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Jato quiere derechos de autor por su Jran Bajista?



si , pagueme , no me obligue a ser malo :no:


----------



## pollastre (25 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> basta con pintar unos mieldas de gandalfs a la jran tendencial bajista y ya nos hacemos con su autoria ? :no:
> 
> no sabes tu ni na y esto lo digo en serio





Hombre, Játrapa....

Tendría que decir Ud. aquello de Han Solo, tal que "yo desaparezco un momento, y a todos les entran delirios de grandeza ! ".

En poco menos de media mañana, le han buscado un multinick, le han puesto de insider, el malvado TenienteDan le ha robado la Jran Bajista...

Vamos, yo que Ud. le pedía a Intendencia que le subieran el Whiskas con Vat69 al despacho, y no me despegaba del teclado por si acaso...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2013)

lo de los multinicks es algo que no entiendo , no se si al final me creeran pero no tengo ningun multinick y lo mas importante es que no lo volvere a tener :no:


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo pienso exactamente igual, los dos análisis son utiles. En muchos casos a medio y largo plazo terminan llegando a las mismas conclusiones



El Maestro Yoda del trading es sin duda el que sabe combinar ambos, algo que solo está al alcance de los muy grandes...

Hay que tenes toda la frialdad y capacidad de análisis y racionalidad del análisis técnico, y toda la intuición y saber interpretar la realidad y la psicología humana del análisis fundamental. Para mi es algo digno de genios, con lo cual humildemente sé que solo puedo aspirar a hacer pinitos, pero es un auténtico arte, sin duda.

En los mercados es donde se juega y se decide la economía, dominarlos es toda una hazaña digna sólo de los más grandes.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2013)

reconoci el doble suelo en los 6k , pero poco provecho saque de eso , me fui a operar en el eurodolor y en los indices gringos :ouch:

si tenia hasta los niveles fibo donde hubieron muy ricas correcciones mas ouch :ouch: 

niveles fibo que aun siguen siendo la clave del ibex :bla:


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Jul 2013)

CUIDADITO CON CORTOS EN O2 DEUTSCHLAND!!! 

Desde el otro dia que anunciaron la fusion (al principio creia que habia hecho un estrangulamiento a los cortos) he estado calculando como andan los institucionales ahi dentro y he echo cuentas segun los ad-hocs, y esto me sale:

12.07.2013 BlakRock Financial Management, Inc.-------------33.336.846 2,98%
12.07.2013 BlackRock Holdco 2, Inc. ------------------------33.336.846 2,98%
15.07.2013 BlackRock, Inc.----------------------------------33.443.076 2,99%
15.11.2012 BlackRock Advisors Holdings, Inc.-----------------33.333.434 2,98%
Telefónica Germany Holdings Limited (Estimado)-------------858.149.150 76,83%

Total-----------------------------------------------------991.599.352 88,76%

Total Acciones------------------------------------------1.116.945.400 100,00%

En Free-float----------------------------------------------125.346.048 11,22% a precio de mercado (5,2) +- 650.000.000 EUR.

Ojo! Free-Float a partir del 15.07.2013 !!!!!!!! Que segun mis cuentas los Leoncios estan acumulando a marchas forzadas en la caida.

Todo ello se puede mirar en Telefónica Deutschland Holding AG | Aktie | A1J5RX | DE000A1J5RX9 | Börse Frankfurt

Esta gente mueve un par de millones de acciones al dia, y yo no se el volumen de cortos que hay ahora mismo, pero hay muchos bancos ofreciendolos.

Espero equivocarme, pero por si acaso avisados estan.


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2013)

callaítos están sus señorías....

ojo Sacyr que vuelve a calentarse...o eso parece...


----------



## atman (25 Jul 2013)

Esperando resultados junkies... hay de todo... ya veremos...


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2013)

pillo simio.

La excitación de la la gacelada y la búsqueda de la plusvalía perdida sólo pueden indicar la cercanía del giro. Bueno, el culibex no necesita ningún giro, lleva años en tendencia primaria bajista.


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

Como juego en el que no me interesa participar he estado mirando valores del M. Continuo que pudieran sustituir a vuestra querida gamesa. 

A parte de no ver más que un montón de eriales achicharrados.... lo que comenta el compañero Algas sobre campofrío es factible. Si el rumor de la OPA se calienta bien hay margen de subida 
por lo demás yo no la tocaría ni con un palo

CAMPOFRIO: últimos resultados | europapress.es : noticias e información de actualidad

Bolsa de Madrid - Ficha de CAMPOFRIO FOOD GROUP, S.A.


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

Se suavizan las péeeerdidas 

Nos ponemos verdes, cada vez que los guanosos habláis, el Ibex sube. Muchas gracias 

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 13:51 ----------

-0.05% Rozando ya los 8200, hoy cerramos veeerdes. Esta tarde cierro posiciones, unos buenos leuros para la saca y liquidez para el fin de semana. El lunes entramos de nuevo. Felicidades a los predictores del guano y de los 6000 puntos...

Hoy no, mañana... ::::

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 13:53 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Como juego en el que no me interesa participar he estado mirando valores del M. Continuo que pudieran sustituir a vuestra querida gamesa.
> 
> A parte de no ver más que un montón de eriales achicharrados.... lo que comenta el compañero Algas sobre campofrío es factible. Si el rumor de la OPA se calienta bien hay margen de subida
> por lo demás yo no la tocaría ni con un palo
> ...



Yo al MC no lo toco ni con un palo. Para eso si hay que ser alcista y un poco gacela, porque el volumen es pírrico...

El otro día me metí en Vidrala y me costó un huevo salirme, volumen pírrico, al final me salí para compensar comisiones solo. Y eso que había presentado posiciones solo, pero puff vaya mierda si casi ni tenía gráfico. 

El MC es para los valientes... las valientes gacelas, claro... 

Para operar en corto valores con volumen, ni siquiera valen todos los del 35, casi se pueden contar con los dedos de la mano...


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2013)

Estoy mirando precios tick por tick de Sacyr en el broker de bankinter.

Indica hora, precio y número de títulos.


La mayoría operaciones de cientos o pocos miles de títulos. Bien pueden ser de pequeños inversores.

Algunas pocas con 18.000 títulos o más. Son las más gordas. Y curiosamente no han entrado en mínimos.

Esto quiere decir algo?

No me hagan mucho caso....


----------



## sr.anus (25 Jul 2013)

dentro de gas natural al final 404 a 14,872

En minuto tengo vela propia, que tristeza de volumen


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

8.192,00 y plano ahora mismo...

En ocasiones veo reversals... Es hablar el gato y bertok y se pone a subir :XX::XX:


----------



## Roninn (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> 8.192,00 y plano ahora mismo...
> 
> En ocasiones veo reversals... Es hablar el gato y bertok y se pone a subir :XX::XX:



Respete a los parroquianos de este hilo. Gracias


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> 8.192,00 y plano ahora mismo...
> 
> En ocasiones veo reversals... Es hablar el gato y bertok y se pone a subir :XX::XX:



Compra si tienes cojones y luego no llores :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Jul 2013)

all-in en 02 long Mr. Atman nos vemos en el infierno. Este año fue demasiado bueno sniffff snifff.

Ojo, que voy con un riesgo r/r de perder un 10% del total del depot ....

(No hagan esto sin supervision de sus progenitores)


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Compra si tienes cojones y luego no llores :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Ya, ¿Y que tal si te pones corto tú en los 6500, que es desde donde nos llevas vendiendo las puertas del infierno?

Un poco de humildad, coño.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> El Maestro Yoda del trading es sin duda el que sabe combinar ambos, algo que solo está al alcance de los muy grandes...
> 
> Hay que tenes toda la frialdad y capacidad de análisis y racionalidad del análisis técnico, y toda la intuición y saber interpretar la realidad y la psicología humana del análisis fundamental. Para mi es algo digno de genios, con lo cual humildemente sé que solo puedo aspirar a hacer pinitos, pero es un auténtico arte, sin duda.
> 
> En los mercados es donde se juega y se decide la economía, dominarlos es toda una hazaña digna sólo de los más grandes.



Y mas complejo de lo que a priori parece.Janus ya lo ha hecho en Gamesa y First sollar. Yo intento aprender algo del analisis técnico de los inumerables foreros que rondan por el hilo, creo que no viene nada mal y da perspectiva a corto plazo, es mi punto débil.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Jul 2013)

Se van a 10€ esas FCC o que?


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> 8.192,00 y plano ahora mismo...
> 
> En ocasiones veo reversals... Es hablar el gato y bertok y se pone a subir :XX::XX:



el gran reversal hoy ha estado en bankiter, desde un +5,7% a un +0,2%

se hubiera ganado hacia arriba y hacia abajo una pasta en poco más de 2 horas


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Compra si tienes cojones y luego no llores :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Ya compre, y por ahora no lloro. 

1000€ para el bolsillo de un pobre viene muy bien, yo no soy tan rico como otros...

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 14:28 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Ya, ¿Y que tal si te pones corto tú en los 6500, que es desde donde nos llevas vendiendo las puertas del infierno?
> 
> Un poco de humildad, coño.



Eso, pido perdón si a veces yo no soy humilde, pero realmente lo hago porque es que percibo de todo menos humildad en los siemprebajistas, y a veces ya cansa...

Del mismo gráfico que habéis puesto para la tendencia bajista se puede sacar la tendencia alcista, pero en fin, cuando la humildad brilla por su ausencia, es mejor no empecinarse...

Yo ya aprendí la lección de que entres en lo que entre si de verdad no quieres hacer de "gacela" como decís por aquí y de himbersor aquí poner stops, no veo el problema en ir largo poniéndolos y sabiendo el volumen que hay.

De verdad que no entiendo como algunos creen que esto de un día para otro se va a ir al guano al estilo del martes negro o algo así. Me parece un auténtico disparte, si al menos lo opinasen, pero estar día tras día diciéndolo como si fuese una verdad absoluta y escrita, me parece una falta de humildad muy grande...


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ya, ¿Y que tal si te pones corto tú en los 6500, que es desde donde nos llevas vendiendo las puertas del infierno?
> 
> Un poco de humildad, coño.



A otro al que hay que explicar la diferencia entre el ultracorto y el medio plazo :ouch::ouch::ouch:

En TF de ultracorto, en el lateral de hace muchos meses, he hecho más operaciones de largos que de cortos.

En TF de medio plazo ni con un palo hoyga.

En el culibex, la tendencia en primaria bajista. Respeten a Dow ::::::

Cuando el culibex rompía a la baja los 8200 para ir a los 6000, ya decíamos que entraba en una pata bajista de la tendencia primaria bajista. Lleva mucho tiempo consumiendo tiempo, para en mi opinión comenzar otra bajista dentro de la primaria.

Llevo casi 17 años en los mercados con miles de operaciones a las espaldas: sigo vivo y con mayor capital. *Esto sólo es posible aproximándose a los mercados con humildad, mucha humildad*. La gran parte de los que se acercan a los mercados financieros están operando unos meses hasta que les despluman. Puede observar el hilo durante los últimos 3 años ienso:ienso:ienso:

Piense de mí lo que quiera pero es evidente y obvio que he predicado prudencia en el hilo durante mucho tiempo. Salvo en contadas ocasiones, con poco éxito porque la avaricia y ceguera de la gacelada por conseguir dinero fácil al calor de chicharros medio quebrados son muy grandes. *Pero recuerde que los préstamos del mercado siempre se devuelven con los correspondientes intereses*. Cuando baje la marea, realmente no sé que marea en el culibex :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:, veremos quién iba en pelotas y quién no.

Respeto que no le gusten mis opiniones o visión del mercado pero no lo confunda con falta de humildad ::

PD- Si cambia el ciclo primario, seré de los primeros en estar en la nueva tendencia. No cambiaré de opinión por el tamaño de las velas diarias.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> el gran reversal hoy ha estado en bankiter, desde un +5,7% a un +0,2%
> 
> se hubiera ganado hacia arriba y hacia abajo una pasta en poco más de 2 horas



tambien se podria haber perdido hacia arriba y hacia abajo... creo que alguien decia de comprar en 5.4 mas o menos


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2013)

Ya lo han conseguido 

4 meses de suspensión 

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...nde-a-Elpidio-Silva-juez-del-Caso-Blesa-.html


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

8.199,40 no nos atrevemos con los 8200 :XX::XX:

Ahora sí! A no bajarse de ahí, venga que nos ponemos verdes hoy también, y eso que tocaba "rojo" según los analistos...


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2013)

A partir de 2,68 han metido pasta en sacyr....me faltan eggs para entrar....veremos....


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

Y a la espera de apertura en WS nos empezamos a disparar hacia arriba!! Bueno, servidor va a cocinarse la comida xD buen día a todos!


----------



## sr.anus (25 Jul 2013)

poder gaceril


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A otro al que hay que explicar la diferencia entre el ultracorto y el medio plazo :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> En TF de ultracorto, en el lateral de hace muchos meses, he hecho más operaciones de largos que de cortos.
> 
> ...



Pues sí me lo vas a tener que explicar, ya que para mí, el año que nos llevas vendiendo el supercrash supera bastante el ultracorto plazo .

Si me quieres decir que de aquí a un año es probable que el IBEX esté bastante más abajo, de acuerdo. Es más, a mi ahora me da pánico poner un largo ahí, porque de un pedo lo tiran 200 puntos, igual que lo pueden subir.

Pero tus aires de superioridad, de decir "ji ji, pobres gacelillas", y de dar a entender que somos unos mentecatos por comprar ahora, a mi, sinceramente, me repatean. Especialmente porque cuando tú te cuelas con tus predicciones acopalípticas (que viene siendo el 90% de las veces los últimos meses), te escondes y esperas a la siguiente vela roja.

Hala, nos vemos en los 5000....momento en el cual, por supuesto, me pondré largo en el índice.


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> poder gaceril



Papertrading amigo. Se nota que no arriman las pelotas al fuego, de hacerlo ya tendrian los pelos quemados como muchos aqui.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Jul 2013)

El IBEX subiendo casi 0,40% con SOLO 12 valores en verde...


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria, comienza la siesta. Como nos peguen el mes de agosto de marmota va a operar su puta madre.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Jul 2013)

El SAN moviendo el 27% del Volumen de todo el IBEX...junto con BBVA (12%) y TEF (12%), mueven el 51%.


----------



## sr.anus (25 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Papertrading amigo. Se nota que no arriman las pelotas al fuego, de hacerlo ya tendrian los pelos quemados como muchos aqui.



de papertrading nada, yo he metido un largo por españa, hace minutos jajaja eso si con poca carga


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pues sí me lo vas a tener que explicar, ya que para mí, el año que nos llevas vendiendo el supercrash supera bastante el ultracorto plazo .
> 
> Si me quieres decir que de aquí a un año es probable que el IBEX esté bastante más abajo, de acuerdo. Es más, a mi ahora me da pánico poner un largo ahí, porque de un pedo lo tiran 200 puntos, igual que lo pueden subir.
> 
> ...



No te falta razón, no te sobra razón.


----------



## Algas (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Yo al MC no lo toco ni con un palo. Para eso si hay que ser alcista y un poco gacela, porque el volumen es pírrico...
> 
> El otro día me metí en Vidrala y me costó un huevo salirme, volumen pírrico, al final me salí para compensar comisiones solo. Y eso que había presentado posiciones solo, pero puff vaya mierda si casi ni tenía gráfico.
> 
> ...




Hola Antígona, 
yo soy más del mundo del larguísimo plazo, en estas operaciones con tasa montoro estoy mucho menos puesto.

Tengo una pregunta, ¿cuánto es para ti, con números, un volumen pírrico?
Supongo que la respuesta vaya en función de la inversión, no será lo mismo meter 1000€ cuando el volumen es de 500.000€ (0,2%), que meter 80k.

¿Tenéis alguna cifra o porcentaje de entrada en volumen mínimo a la hora de operar?:


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Jul 2013)

Ojo al Caralibro en USA....


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2013)

Apuntenme un siyalodeciayo.....de cuado alguien preguntó por aqui lo de entrar en san a 4,80.

Mi contestacion fue que era aconsejable por el ratio risk reward.....aventurandome a decirle que en breve las tendria a 5,30 cobrando dividendo por el camino.

Casi 15%....

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 14:58 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Pepitoria, comienza la siesta. Como nos peguen el mes de agosto de marmota va a operar su puta madre.



Cante alguna operacion hombre, que siempre las cantamos los mismos:fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Pepitoria, comienza la siesta. Como nos peguen el mes de agosto de marmota va a operar su puta madre.



Pues si. 

Yo le doy un par de semanas de un lateral bajista cansino en usa (sin mucho drama) ,... pero es mucho adelantar.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Apuntenme un siyalodeciayo.....de cuado alguien preguntó por aqui lo de entrar en san a 4,80.
> 
> Mi contestacion fue que era aconsejable por el ratio risk reward.....aventurandome a decirle que en breve las tendria a 5,30 cobrando dividendo por el camino.
> 
> ...




Que sería lo contrario de un siyalodeciayo? porque yo dije que las vendería para salir a cero en 5,25€ y me rajo y las mantengo, no se porque....


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que sería lo contrario de un siyalodeciayo? porque yo dije que las vendería para salir a cero en 5,25€ y me rajo y las mantengo, no se porque....



Pues porque tienes la misma impresion que yo del san.....de siempre 5,25 es un precio cojonudo y este verano se puede ir a 5,75.....

Guarden esto para otro siyalodeciayo.....:rolleye:

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 15:05 ----------

Ayer sacyr empezo a moverse a estas horas....suerte a los que estais dentro, que sois unos cuatos.....


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No te falta razón, no te sobra razón.



[YOUTUBE]xBzfrkwj7tI[/YOUTUBE]

Haya paz, Bertok os está engañando para que os pongáis corto mientras él va largo. Parecéis nuevos :o

Poca inteligencia emocional veo por el burbuja.info.


----------



## hydra69 (25 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues porque tienes la misma impresion que yo del san.....de siempre 5,25 es un precio cojonudo y este verano se puede ir a 5,75.....
> 
> Guarden esto para otro siyalodeciayo.....:rolleye:
> 
> ...



Era jodido entrar en esa posición...además fueron muy putos en el movimiento.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2013)

A ver como se porta USA

Pocas esperanzas tengo que vaya a remontar.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pues sí me lo vas a tener que explicar, ya que para mí, el año que nos llevas vendiendo el supercrash supera bastante el ultracorto plazo .
> 
> Si me quieres decir que de aquí a un año es probable que el IBEX esté bastante más abajo, de acuerdo. Es más, a mi ahora me da pánico poner un largo ahí, porque de un pedo lo tiran 200 puntos, igual que lo pueden subir.
> 
> ...



Forero, el culibex no se ha sumado a la tendencia alcista de los principales índices. El SP está montado en un ciclo primario alcista más extenso de lo habitual (+56 meses ya) desde un punto de vista temporal, aunque podríamos debatir si en vez de ser un ciclo primario alcista no es más que check dentro del expansivo de largo plazo. Me inclino por lo segundo en el corto y lo primero en el largo, pero ahora da igual. Mientras tanto el culibex está languideciendo en una pauta extensa de consolidación un 50% por debajo de máximos del ciclo anterior. Para mí es suficiente para pensar que el culibex es un desastre y sí pienso que el culibex merece más pronto que tarde niveles mucho inferiores pero es obvio que me equivoco porque sigue existiendo la mano de dios en el SP (puede comprobar como el ciclo del SP es el que menor volumen de negocio ha llevado implícito en la subida) y liquidez a paletadas por los BCs. 

Lo repito de nuevo, expreso mi visión del mercado y por ello intento transmitir prudencia a la gente más inexperta. La situación actual de mercado ya se ha vivido en otras ocasiones (muchas) y es propicia para terminar daños severos en el patrimonio del que se acerca a los mercados con la intención de que sólo es comprar y ganar.

Lo de esconderse y esperar a la siguiente vela roja, además de no ser cierto es incongruente con estar constantemente predicando el guano en un lateral en que posiblemente haya habido más velas verdes que rojas en el último año (lo intuyo pero no lo he mirado).

De verdad, quiero que la peña gane todo lo que pueda pero recomiendo esa prudencia porque si no se tiene, la probabilidad de devolver la plusvi más buena parte del capital es alta.

No te lo gastes todo ahora ...... lo digo para tener disponible en los 5000 ::::::

Sin ningún tipo de acritud


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Jul 2013)

atman, ¿pudiste cerrar los cortos?

Buenas tardes señores.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

Malos resultados en Consol pero en pre-market viene subiendo. Alpha viene bajando para variar. Está el tema complejo y las probabilidades de no_rebote son muy altas.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 15:20 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Forero, el culibex no se ha sumado a la tendencia alcista de los principales índices. El SP está montado en un ciclo primario alcista más extenso de lo habitual (+56 meses ya) desde un punto de vista temporal, aunque podríamos debatir si en vez de ser un ciclo primario alcista no es más que check dentro del expansivo de largo plazo. Me inclino por lo segundo en el corto y lo primero en el largo, pero ahora da igual. Mientras tanto el culibex está languideciendo en una pauta extensa de consolidación un 50% por debajo de máximos del ciclo anterior. Para mí es suficiente para pensar que el culibex es un desastre y sí pienso que el culibex merece más pronto que tarde niveles mucho inferiores pero es obvio que me equivoco porque sigue existiendo la mano de dios en el SP (puede comprobar como el ciclo del SP es el que menor volumen de negocio ha llevado implícito en la subida) y liquidez a paletadas por los BCs.
> 
> Lo repito de nuevo, expreso mi visión del mercado y por ello intento transmitir prudencia a la gente más inexperta. La situación actual de mercado ya se ha vivido en otras ocasiones (muchas) y es propicia para terminar daños severos en el patrimonio del que se acerca a los mercados con la intención de que sólo es comprar y ganar.
> 
> ...




El IBEX es el mejor índice del mundo, solo basta con verle en verde fuerte cuando todo está en rojo :


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> tambien se podria haber perdido hacia arriba y hacia abajo... creo que alguien decia de comprar en 5.4 mas o menos



5,4 debió de ser precio antes del crash de las cajas y nuevas normas de provisiones, core capital y todo eso.

tengo claro que por ahora, la banca muy lejos si quieres dormir tranquilo, pero Bankinter si alguien se quiere arriesgar a largo (más de 2 años sin mirar la cotización salvo noticia extraordinaria) podría ser apuesta. 
Lleva unos meses en muy buena línea y su futuro, si no se va todo al carajo, tiene una base sólida dentro de lo que cabe (morosidad, provisiones, activos inmobiliarios, etc)


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2013)

Bertok, a ver....lo que se te quiere decir es que al primero que compra algo para sacarle un 3 % en dos dias, ya le estas diciendo que si gacelilla, el horno, el infierno, etcetc.....

Cuando esa gacelilla, o al menos los que cantamos aqui las operaciones.....hacemos lo mismo que tu dices que haces en el ultracorto.

Compramos y vendemos....a no ser que la accion peque subidon, cubramos la entrada y dejemos correr beneficios.

En mi opinion hacemos lo mismo, tu en indices y otros en acciones....

Tus consejos los veo validos para el que quiera comprar para largo plazo.

Pero aqui la mayoria compramos....se da bien, mantenemos y cubrimos.....se da mal, pues salta el stop.


----------



## sr.anus (25 Jul 2013)

Dando con el mazo a los maximos diario.... que haya paz entre foreros, yo estoy aqui para aprender lo maximo posible de vosotros, ademas de por entretenimiento. No jodamos el buen ambiente


P.D si no en que foro de bolsa, podriamos ver mujeres, escuchar musica, ver fotos de gatos, hablar de relojes :?


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Abner 236 de nuevo. A ver que lian. 100 pipos de punta a punta casi.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bertok, a ver....lo que se te quiere decir es que al primero que compra algo para sacarle un 3 % en dos dias, ya le estas diciendo que si gacelilla, el horno, el infierno, etcetc.....
> 
> Cuando esa gacelilla, o al menos los que cantamos aqui las operaciones.....hacemos lo mismo que tu dices que haces en el ultracorto.
> 
> ...











Bertok merece el máximo respeto, aunque sea para que se quede relajado y no avinagre con mensajes apocalípticos. No se me enfade.


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Oro y petroleo dandose la vuelta. Viene el tiburon.


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Bertok merece el máximo respeto, aunque sea para que se quede relajado y no avinagre con mensajes apocalípticos. No se me enfade.



Que coño, bertok y yo no nos enfadamos.

De hecho Janus no se como has interpretado el tono de mi mensaje, pero para nada es agrio, al reves, que bertok y yo ya nos conocemoso


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bertok, a ver....lo que se te quiere decir es que al primero que compra algo para sacarle un 3 % en dos dias, ya le estas diciendo que si gacelilla, el horno, el infierno, etcetc.....
> 
> Cuando esa gacelilla, o al menos los que cantamos aqui las operaciones.....hacemos lo mismo que tu dices que haces en el ultracorto.
> 
> ...



En el hilo hay más larguistas de los que piensas, unos por convicción y otros por pillados. Lo que dices de los Stops Loss, lo he predicado muuuuucho tiempo. No se puede entrar sin SL.

En este mismo hilo, se ha recomendado muchas veces que los SL sólo benefician a los brokers, que si la volatilidad te salta el SL la mayor parte de las veces, ..... Hay foreros que defendían con fuerza el no uso de SL (alguno de ellos ahora predica usar siempre SL).

¿por qué insistía en transmitir la conveniencia de llevar SL?. Porque la única vez que he pasado miedo de verdad y la posibilidad de perder mucho dinero fue por no usar SL y piramidar a la baja.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

Menuda espectáculo Facebook. Pongan el timeframe de minutos y vean el chorro de dinero que está entrando.


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2013)

Pues ha entrado fuerte Consol...pero tal como se plantea la situación no se si aprovechar para salirme con unos eurillos, o quedarme pensando en que lo de ayer solo fue un despioje...


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que coño, bertok y yo no nos enfadamos.
> 
> De hecho Janus no se como has interpretado el tono de mi mensaje, pero para nada es agrio, al reves, que bertok y yo ya nos conocemoso



Ah!!!!, entonces me quedo tranquilo si ya lo tenéis controlado y publicitado.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que coño, bertok y yo no nos enfadamos.
> 
> De hecho Janus no se como has interpretado el tono de mi mensaje, pero para nada es agrio, al reves, que bertok y yo ya nos conocemoso



Nunca me enfado con usted y hemos tenido intensos debates en el jilo de los PAUs del Norte ::

Siempre le deseo las mayores plusvis para que pueda alcanzar su sueño wannabita en Monte Caramelo ::::::

Suerte hamijo.


----------



## sr.anus (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ah!!!!, entonces me quedo tranquilo si ya lo tenéis controlado y publicitado.



eche el cafe en la pantalla ))))


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Menuda espectáculo Facebook. Pongan el timeframe de minutos y vean el chorro de dinero que está entrando.



En 10 minutos va a hacer el mismo, o más, volumen que ayer todo el día en abierto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jul 2013)

a que hora salen los resultados de los bancos patrios???

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 15:39 ----------

facebook un 25%.... he leido mal??????


----------



## atman (25 Jul 2013)

Si ha leido mal sí... es un 28% y Tripadvisor un +14%, baidu +15%...


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

This summer is magic, you have to imagine this summer is magic oh oh oh.


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Rotos los 236. A por los 300.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 15:48 ----------

Podemos llegar a los 8500 si quieren poner mas miel.


----------



## atman (25 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> atman, ¿pudiste cerrar los cortos?
> 
> Buenas tardes señores.



He cerrado algunos compensando, sigo con 7 y a ver que hacemos...


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> He cerrado algunos compensando, sigo con 7 y a ver que hacemos...



Puts your hands up up up up, touching the sky and thinking what buttom to press ... now put your hands up ready to make.


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2013)

Bueeeeno...visto como va Consol habrá que quedarse y tal...


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2013)

Vereis cuando el joven antigona despierte de la siesta y vea el ibex asi....jejej


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

Estoy utilizando al nueva versión de google maps y es la polla. La ostia lo buenos que son estos señores. Es otra historia.


----------



## Abner (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy utilizando al nueva versión de google maps y es la polla. La ostia lo buenos que son estos señores. Es otra historia.



Android o web?


----------



## Cascooscuro (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy utilizando al nueva versión de google maps y es la polla. La ostia lo buenos que son estos señores. Es otra historia.



A mi no me convence...la version de PC va mas lenta que antes...y la version movil todavia no he encontrado la forma de que me indique una ruta hacia un destino...

EDITO: Y por cierto...no le veo ninguna mejora ni funcion nueva...


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

Guau guau estoy empezando a creérmelo.

Zas en toda la boca a los guanosos, el Ibex de nuevo disparado...

Qué pena haberme salido ya de los Santanderes, están disparados hacia arriba. Eso sí, entré en 4.96 

Lo que se dice un Gacelerrium premium y tal, las plusvis a casita, me da igual lo que me llaméis jajaja.

Ahora a ver si esas Caixas se animan y fiesta total hoy.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 15:56 ----------

Y el Ibex pillando ya al DAX, ole tus huevos Ibex...


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Android o web?



web ...........................


----------



## sr.anus (25 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> dentro de gas natural al final 404 a 14,872
> 
> En minuto tengo vela propia, que tristeza de volumen



cubierta con sl, para pagar comisiones, para que luego digan que los gacelos no nos cubrimos. Y al rocodromo )


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vereis cuando el joven antigona despierte de la siesta y vea el ibex asi....jejej



Jajajaja qué grande eres paulistano.

Pero pena, ya me ha saltado el tp del Santander, tengo que aprender a usar bien Bankinter, putos dinámicos del bk, son una porquería.

En diciembre empiezo con Visual Chart y en serio de verdad, ahora toca estudiar.

Eso sí, a la espera de ver que hacen esas Caixas, 650€ frescos para casita.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> A mi no me convence...la version de PC va mas lenta que antes...y la version movil todavia no he encontrado la forma de que me indique una ruta hacia un destino...



Nada que ver. Es cierto que requiere más canuto pero si lo tienes .... no sufres ningún tipo de merma.

Es brutal. Haz búsquedas temáticas?. El enganche con google+ es magnífico así con panorarmio, zagat etc.... El ecosistema plenamente integrado. Solo falta integrar la reciente compra de waze.


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Vamos de cabeza a los 8300. Seguimos para bingo.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

Si no hay fake, va hacia los 8600.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 16:01 ----------

Alpha necesita subir desde ya porque si va por debajo de los 5,50 usd aprox. se puede hundir y con fuerza. Ahí saltarían stops y la madre que les parió.


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si no hay fake, va hacia los 8600.



Vaya como cambia el percal de un dia para otro.

Lo seguire, pero ahora estoy por otros lares.


----------



## Cascooscuro (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nada que ver. Es cierto que requiere más canuto pero si lo tienes .... no sufres ningún tipo de merma.
> 
> Es brutal. Haz búsquedas temáticas?. El enganche con google+ es magnífico así con panorarmio, zagat etc.... El ecosistema plenamente integrado. Solo falta integrar la reciente compra de waze.



No uso esas cosas. Para mi Google Maps sirve para decirme donde estoy y guiarme a donde voy.
No dudo que no haya avances...pero me declaro seguidor del simplismo y de la independencia de unas aplicaciones de otras (y otras independencias que no voy a concretar...) 
En cualquier caso...mi admiración hacia todo lo que hace Google esta presente. ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Jul 2013)

5 puntos en 23 minutos.... Regalan el dinero  Cerrado largo 1686.15(c)


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

Efectivamente, si el Ibex cierra hoy en estos niveles va a por los 8600. Yo cierro hoy posiciones por aquello de estar líquido el fin de semana y no tentar a la suerte.

El lunes veremos.

Tendencia alcista al menos en el corto medio confirmándose de momento. El Ibex merendándose hoy los 8200, a tocar los 8300 y a apuntar a los 8600....

Os traigo antiiiguaaaaaaaanooooooooo del buenooooo


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Efectivamente, si el Ibex cierra hoy en estos niveles va a por los 8600. Yo cierro hoy posiciones por aquello de estar líquido el fin de semana y no tentar a la suerte.
> 
> El lunes veremos.
> 
> ...



Apaaaga ya carraca!!! Joder que filtrado hy que hacer.

Por cierto hoy es jueves. Vaya nivelon.


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Apaaaga ya carraca!!! Joder que filtrado hy que hacer.



Pues así de pesados os ponéis vosotros.  Qué pasa, que cuando está verde el Ibex pica, o qué? )

El gato es igual o más pesado, y otros muchos también. Que yo sepa este es un hilo del Ibex, no de gente que cree que el Ibex se va a ir a los infiernos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Pues así de pesados os ponéis vosotros.  Qué pasa, que cuando está verde el Ibex pica, o qué? )
> 
> El gato es igual o más pesado, y otros muchos también. Que yo sepa este es un hilo del Ibex, no de gente que cree que el Ibex se va a ir a los infiernos.



Ánimo Antígona, no es usted al único que le gusta pastar en el prado verde.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Jul 2013)

Máximo respect al jato!!!! Alguien capaz de acuñar el término "ojete frescor" tiene toda mi simpatía y apolladura ::


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ánimo Antígona, no es usted al único que le gusta pastar en el prado verde.



Pero me voy a salir ya hoy, creo, no tiene fuerza bastante para tirarle a esos 8300. Cierro la posición de LaCaixa, 250 fresquitos y líquido el fin de semana. A estudiar para mi desgracia, pero líquido.


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Pero me voy a salir ya hoy, creo, no tiene fuerza bastante para tirarle a esos 8300. Cierro la posición de LaCaixa, 250 fresquitos y líquido el fin de semana. A estudiar para mi desgracia, pero líquido.



Debió usted estudiar más durante el curso. Con las calores se hace muy pesado.
Enhorabuena por las plusvis. La semana que viene también habrá nuevas oportunidades.


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2013)

Cuidado, cuidado, tampoco nos flipemos. Los 8600 son los máximos "locales" y son palabras mayores. Esto es el trolíbex y sería muy suyo al llegar a los circa 8500 fostiarnos de manera salvaje. 

Pero vamos, que no pasa nada, llegados a ese punto, se sube el stop a un punto razonable y si salta, se coge un bote de palomitas y a mirar.


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Debió usted estudiar más durante el curso. Con las calores se hace muy pesado.
> Enhorabuena por las plusvis. La semana que viene también habrá nuevas oportunidades.



Amigo me han pasado tantas cosas durante este curso! Pero en fin, ahora ya estoy bien, llego algo tarde para salvar el curso, pero el año que viene todo será muy distinto... Ya verás que caña le daré a la bolsa, llevo la especulación en la sangre, desde niño xD especulaba con los cromos del fútbol ::::

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 16:29 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Cuidado, cuidado, tampoco nos flipemos. Los 8600 son los máximos "locales" y son palabras mayores. Esto es el trolíbex y sería muy suyo al llegar a los circa 8500 fostiarnos de manera salvaje.
> 
> Pero vamos, que no pasa nada, llegados a ese punto, se sube el stop a un punto razonable y si salta, se coge un bote de palomitas y a mirar.



Yo ya estoy virtualmente fuera a la espera de que se vendan esas Caixas a 2.78, a ver si ahora no van a querer subir y voy a tener que estar pendiente mañana también...

Efectivamente, yo tampoco me fío del todo :: si no me hubiese quedado dentro. Mañana corregirá algo, pero en teoría el punto que buscaría ahora serían los 8600. Que luego pueda caer, evidentemente, quién sabe, hay motivos tanto a favor como en contra...

Qué el Dios de los mercados decida el destino del Ibex... Mientras nosotros a adorarlo, a ver a quién manda al Infierno y a quién al Cielo :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## atman (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Amigo me han pasado tantas cosas durante este curso! Pero en fin, ahora ya estoy bien, llego algo tarde para salvar el curso, pero el año que viene todo será muy distinto... Ya verás que caña le daré a la bolsa, llevo la especulación en la sangre, *desde niño* xD especulaba con los cromos del fútbol ::::



Como si tuviera 40 años... :rolleye:


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Amigo me han pasado tantas cosas durante este curso! Pero en fin, ahora ya estoy bien, llego algo tarde para salvar el curso, pero el año que viene todo será muy distinto... Ya verás que caña le daré a la bolsa, llevo la especulación en la sangre, desde niño xD especulaba con los cromos del fútbol ::::
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 16:29 ----------
> 
> ...



Eso de los cromos lo haciamos todos chavalín! anda que no me he pasado yo domingos con el taco de cromos y la lista...."si le, no le, si le, si le.....":XX:


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Como si tuviera 40 años... :rolleye:



No 40, no, pero te aseguro que hace tiempo de esa época de los cromos :: y yo es que soy de maduración rápida, mejor no digo por qué que se me va a acusar de vacilar y trolear el hilo, más de lo que ya dicen que lo hago. 

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 16:34 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Eso de los cromos lo haciamos todos chavalín! anda que no me he pasado yo domingos con el taco de cromos y la lista...."si le, no le, si le, si le.....":XX:



Sí, eso es cambiar, etc, vale, pero ir estafando a tus amigos 50 cromos por uno o cosas así, etc, y luego recambiarlos, es llevar la especulación en la sangre.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Jul 2013)

Joder, habéis visto la mierda de gobierno!!!


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Joder, habéis visto la mierda de gobierno!!!



Ahora te enteras!! Donde estabas ayer hamijo!!


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2013)

¡¡Dime que es fake!!


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Sí, eso es cambiar, etc, vale, pero ir *estafando a tus amigos* 50 cromos por uno o cosas así, etc, y luego recambiarlos, es llevar la especulación en la sangre.



No te ha quedado muy bien esa frase.....


----------



## McFly (25 Jul 2013)

A ver..... Preguntita ..... En q porcentajes de beneficios cerráis el año?
Yo no uso los stops...sólo entro en valores bastante poco volátiles y si no sube pues ya lo hará.... Tu sabes.... Sin prisas.....el año pasado cerré con un 12% de beneficio aftershave taxes..... Este año en 5 meses voy por el 7%.... Es mucho es poco esta bien mal soy un pardillo.....por dónde os movéis vosotros? 
Confieso q me servirá de referencia para apretar más o menos


----------



## Antigona (25 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No te ha quedado muy bien esa frase.....



Claro que no, pero es la verdad!

Los engañaba de que el cambio era bueno, y ellos consentían, así que por mi bien, así que ya véis, llevo la especulación en la sangre.

Salida al final de la Caixa en 2.76, dos céntimos por debajo de lo que quería, pero bueno. Líquido hasta el Lunes!

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 16:49 ----------

Y hasta el lunes, conforeros! Servidor se va a intentar estudiar y disfrutar del fin de semana (viernes inclusivo  )

Un enhorabuena a todos los que hoy hayan cerrado bien sus posiciones, y ánimo a los que no, la bolsa es un casino, cuidado con él!


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

stop barrido en alpha


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2013)

A mi lo de maduración rápida me ha matao Antigona!! 

Cuéntanos más hombre!!


----------



## atman (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> No 40, no, pero te aseguro que hace tiempo de esa época de los cromos :: y yo es que soy de maduración rápida, mejor no digo por qué que se me va a acusar de vacilar y trolear el hilo, *más de lo que ya dicen que lo hago.*





Con lo simpático y respetuoso que es usted... desde luego... que mala gente...


----------



## alimon (25 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Claro que no, pero es la verdad!
> 
> Los engañaba de que el cambio era bueno, y ellos consentían, así que por mi bien, así que ya véis, llevo la especulación en la sangre.
> 
> ...




Yo no me hubiera salido de Caixabank ahora, Puesto que mañana presenta resultados. Hubiese puesto un stop ajustado por si son no muy buenos y a correr.


Además, de caixabank, también presentan resultados Popular y Abertis.

Se sabe por donde pueden ir los tiros en cada caso?


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jul 2013)

como salgan malos los resultados de los bancos, mañana abrimos con un gap de -5%


----------



## atman (25 Jul 2013)

Main Yemen oil export pipeline blown up, flow halted: officials | Reuters

Un día de parada, tampoco es para tanto...


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

McFly dijo:


> A ver..... Preguntita ..... En q porcentajes de beneficios cerráis el año?
> Yo no uso los stops...sólo entro en valores bastante poco volátiles y si no sube pues ya lo hará.... Tu sabes.... Sin prisas.....el año pasado cerré con un 12% de beneficio aftershave taxes..... Este año en 5 meses voy por el 7%.... Es mucho es poco esta bien mal soy un pardillo.....por dónde os movéis vosotros?
> Confieso q me servirá de referencia para apretar más o menos



Mi respuesta no te a va a servir de mucho, pero doy el primer paso.
Para empezar no he vendido nada desde el año 2008  de momento sólo salgo de compras cuando tengo un dinero que no necesito.

Mi historia en la bolsa comienza en las privatizaciones de TEF y Repsol así que imagínate, 1995.
En el 98 vendí todo, casi compré mi piso con lo que había ganado, no recuerdo exactamente pero revalorizaciones x4 o más 
Estuve fuera de la bolsa hasta el 2008, muy centrado en mi trabajo y familia, tenía una empresa de servicios sanitarios, un negocio de cocinas con un hermano y una tienda de ropa con mi mujer, más hice un máster en epidemiolgía y saqué el C2 de inglés. La verdad es que las horas del día no me llegaban para nada más.

En el 2008 entré en algunas acciones de ITX a unos 32€, luego BME (carisísimas las joputas, creo que a 25€) y en BAYER empecé a entrar a 42-43€. Y luego he ido acumulando y promediando, más cobrando dividendos

Si quisiera mira estrictamente por años, en 2013 estoy en rojo. En febrero compré 550 ITX a 100,30 y 400 BME a 20,05, con lo cual ahora mismo si miro de forma aislada pierdo (no cuento los dividendos cobrados este año)

Promediando y redondeando a BME le saco un 13% anual de dividendos, a ITX un 7% y a BAYER creo que sobre el 5%.


Repito que no te servirá de mucho porque mi idea de la bolsa es de vieja escuela y valoro más la seguridad que la rentabilidad.


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Ahora es cuando los americanos meten un chute y joder a todo dios.

El ibex chapando.en maximos, espero con interes el dossier de abner.


----------



## atman (25 Jul 2013)

Los bancos junkies muy buena pinta no tienen... a ver que dicen aquí... que a la vista está ¿no? pero bueno...


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jul 2013)

el ibex la locomotora de Europa


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Si ha leido mal sí... es un 28% y Tripadvisor un +14%, baidu +15%...



Jodó, para ir saltando de burbuja en burbuja hasta el guano final.


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como salgan malos los resultados de los bancos, mañana abrimos con un gap de -5%



tranquilo, hoy han abierto el fuego bankinter, sabadell y bankia y son todos brotes verdes. Lo mismo pasará con el resto y todo será euforia hasta los 8500 del ibex antes del holocausto gacelero 

los balances como siempre más falsos que la palabra de un gitano en el mercadillo


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> los balances como siempre más falsos que la palabra de un gitano en el mercadillo



Me ha gustado la frase :XX::XX:


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Me ha gustado la frase :XX::XX:



pues a mí me gusta más esta otra: eres más falso que el balance de un banco español

:XX:


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> tranquilo, hoy han abierto el fuego bankinter, sabadell y bankia y son todos brotes verdes. Lo mismo pasará con el resto y todo será euforia hasta los 8500 del ibex antes del holocausto gacelero
> 
> los balances como siempre más falsos que la palabra de un gitano en el mercadillo



Tiene que haber algún giro más, si no es todo demasiado obvio y simplón. ::


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Tiene que haber algún giro más, si no es todo demasiado obvio y simplón. ::



crees que hay algo más obvio y simplón que el IBEX? :XX::XX::XX:

y la gente pica una y otra vez, la codicia del español es más cegadora que mirar directamente al sol

edito : piensa en la burbuja, en las preferentes, en la salida de bankia a bolsa, en las ampliaciones de los bluechips como dividendos, en las constructoras del IBEX, en Pescanova... trampas burdas, simplonas, propias de villanos trileros y gañanes pickpockets... sin embargo han expoliado los bolsillos y el futuro de todo el país en pocos años por valor de billones de euros

... y lo siguen haciendo


----------



## alimon (25 Jul 2013)

Me he arrepentido tras pulsar el botón, pero:

*He comprado 10.000 cfd de ERCROS, en la subasta a 0,398.*

Ercros, la madre de todos los chicharros en los 90, cuyas acciones llegaron a caer a los 0,0005.

La razón? Ha roto la directriz bajista, y ha entrado muchisimo volumen hoy, el triple de lo habitual. Parece ser que hay rumores de movimientos corporativos.

Ya lo se, estoy colgao. Me voy a dar a la bebida como el Jato. Lo pongo aqui, porque me gusta poner las operaciones que voy haciendo, y para recibir escarnio público, cuando me salte el stop, en 0,37.

Se me escapó el largo en Abertis, que ese si me hacía mas gracia dejarlo abierto para mañana, pero bueno, no entró por 5 cts.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2013)

Los usanos siguen reguleros

Pues nada, lateral al canto y esperar


----------



## Krim (25 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los usanos siguen reguleros
> 
> Pues nada, lateral al canto y esperar



¿Hoy no hay barbas? Sin él, es todo tan gris...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Hoy no hay barbas? Sin él, es todo tan gris...



Pero la semana que viene toca Dronji , ¿no?


----------



## atman (25 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Hoy no hay barbas? Sin él, es todo tan gris...



No, pero hay POMO de las buenas...


----------



## Sideshow Bob (25 Jul 2013)

Repsol se plantea salir de Gas Natural

Repsol ha reconocido que "tiene que pensar en profundidad" sobre su permanencia en el accionariado de Gas Natural Fenosa, donde tiene una participación del 31%, tras la venta de sus activos de gas natural licuado (GNL), aunque ha subrayado que no tienen "prisa".

El director financiero de la compañía, Miguel Martínez, ha apuntado hoy durante una conferencia con analistas que cualquier eventual operación "sería más fácil y más simple" si se hace "de acuerdo con La Caixa", que controla un 36 % de la compañía gasista.

"La lógica de tener Gas Natural Fenosa por sinergias" en cuestiones de GNL "desaparece con venta de activos a Shell", acordada en los primeros meses de este año.

En cualquier caso, Martínez ha insistido en que no tienen prisa por cerrar una operación en ese sentido.

Martínez ha señalado ante los analistas que la reforma eléctrica aprobada por el Gobierno es pasado 12 de julio impactará en sus cuentas con una reducción de ingresos de alrededor de 100 millones de euros anuales.

Este impacto corresponde, por una parte, a la repercusión de su participación en Gas Natural -que prevé una reducción de ingresos de 90 millones de euros este año y 180 millones el próximo- y, por otra, a sus negocios de cogeneración.

:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

Hay que comprar carboneras. Me han barrido el stop en IG pero he comprado nuevamente anr en ING a largo plazo. Quiero meter hasta 30.000 titulos. De momento he comprado 10.000. Si sigue bajando volvere a comprar para hacer un precio promedio sobre 4usd. Si se pone a subir ire comprando en la subida. O desaparece o supera los 30 usd porque lo que se cotiza es si es un sector que volvera a ganar dinero o no. 

Vendi antes del cierre las FCC desde unos 8,55. Todo lo que sea energia a largo plazo es interesante. El futuro industrial sin energia no es viable.

Este tipo de inversiones a mas de 5 / 10 años siempre tienrn que hacerse en players premium sectoriales.

Recuerden la viabilidad reciente de lo solar y la de lo eolico. First y Gamesa les pueden servir de refresco intelectual.

Y no tengan miedo al dolar. No es viable un mundo en el qie USA se vaya a la mierda y el resto no. Al final el dolar sera un refugio y sino al tiempo. Los usanos nunca van a dejar que les roben la posicion.


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay que comprar carboneras. Me han barrido el stop en IG pero he comprado nuevamente anr en ING a largo plazo. Quiero meter hasta 30.000 titulos. De momento he comprado 10.000. Si sigue bajando volvere a comprar para hacer un precio promedio sobre 4usd. Si se pone a subir ire comprando en la subida. O desaparece o supera los 30 usd porque lo que se cotiza es si es un sector que volvera a ganar dinero o no.
> 
> Vendi antes del cierre las FCC desde unos 8,55. Todo lo que sea energia a largo plazo es interesante. El futuro industrial sin energia no es viable.
> 
> ...



En ANR me salí ayer, quedé escarmentado ::, FCC las mantengo poniendo stop-profit, las veo interesantes.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> En ANR me salí ayer, quedé escarmentado ::, FCC las mantengo poniendo stop-profit, las veo interesantes.



Yo no voy a convencer a nadie sobre donde invertir donde no. Con Games olisqueando el euro en su dia yo era el hazmerreir de los trincheriles. El dinero en el bolsillo es lo que manda.

Por ahi hay un hilo sobre como ganar 200.000 euros. En anr va a ser mayor la plusvi.


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Jul 2013)

Analisis trenico trenico de Sacyr:

Como sabeis ultimamente este valor a subido mucho, el arranque viene de atras, cuando en mayo le metieron un volumen brutal y comenzo la movida para subir un chicharrillo que estaba sobre los 1,70.

Durante todo el mes de julio el valor a tonteado con los 2,20, 240, con un aburrimiento soberano que no era otra cosa que el despioje de posiciones cortas de algunos compradores, no todos.

Hasta que pego el pepinazo de salida ayer, subiendo mas de un 10% y dando a entender que seguiria hasta los 2,70, primera resistenciaque hoy a tocado, para irse despues sin pespeinarse a los tres leuros.

Es interesante comprar a 2,67? pos yo digo si, sobre todo despues de que hoy alguien haya vendido sus posiciones cortas a 2,66 y este a la espera de un muy posible segundo chupinazo.

Recuerdo que es un valor que siempre lleva un dia de retraso con respecto al ibex, no asustarse si el ibex sube 500000 un dia y sacyr no sube, lo hara al dia siguiente, eso si, las bajadas las clava.

Otro dato a tener en cuenta es que a Janus le gusta el valor, pero no lo toca ni con un palo, la dao con los calores por el carbon.


----------



## hydra69 (25 Jul 2013)

Lo de paulistano con sacyr es un amor platónico


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no voy a convencer a nadie sobre donde invertir donde no. Con Games olisqueando el euro en su dia yo era el hazmerreir de los trincheriles. El dinero en el bolsillo es lo que manda.
> 
> Por ahi hay un hilo sobre como ganar 200.000 euros. En anr va a ser mayor la plusvi.



No le quito la razón Sr. Janus pero esas para mi perfil aún demasiado gacelo :: are too risky. I will wait and see. By the way, thanks for recommend buying FCC. Lo de Gamesa tranquilo, me recordaré siempre de esa recomendación cuando le lei en el hilo de febrero si mal no me recuerdo.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 19:40 ----------




hydra69 dijo:


> Lo de paulistano con sacyr es un amor platónico



No me disgusta ese valor, me dió unas plusvis que sumadas a la venta de derechos por la ampliación de capital han constituido un buen reward.


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Deciais? Quiero otro gallifante.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jul 2013)

abner que ha pasado hoy

a mí castañazo mañana


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Usa en verde.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Usa en verde.



el el ibex el saldo ha quedado en máximos y el precio en máximos , mal asunto


----------



## alimon (25 Jul 2013)

indra - Indra gana 47,6 millones de euros en la primera mitad de año, un 22% menos que en 2012 - 25/07/13 en Infomercados


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> indra - Indra gana 47,6 millones de euros en la primera mitad de año, un 22% menos que en 2012 - 25/07/13 en Infomercados



Empresa castuza, no me apena.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay que comprar carboneras. Me han barrido el stop en IG pero he comprado nuevamente anr en ING a largo plazo. Quiero meter hasta 30.000 titulos. De momento he comprado 10.000. Si sigue bajando volvere a comprar para hacer un precio promedio sobre 4usd. Si se pone a subir ire comprando en la subida. O desaparece o supera los 30 usd porque lo que se cotiza es si es un sector que volvera a ganar dinero o no.
> 
> Vendi antes del cierre las FCC desde unos 8,55. Todo lo que sea energia a largo plazo es interesante. El futuro industrial sin energia no es viable.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido abordo Capitán !!!!!!! No sabe lo que me alegra tenerle aqui.


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Lo de paulistano con sacyr es un amor platónico



Me ha hecho ganar platita y lo que me jode es que perdí el tren de los 2,58....del cual me sacaron malamente.

Además con 10.000 títulos...echen cuentas...:ouch:


mataresfacil, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que va a seguir subiendo, si bien ahora no entro porque así a ojímetro lo veo en la parte alta del canal...una corrección no es descartable.

Ya dije por aquí que la base de ese canal hace unos días eran los 2,30....estaba a otras cosas y no entré, ya ven qué entrada trinfal hubiera sido...:bla:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Jul 2013)

Es el momento de comprar. Solo hay que ver lo que ha sido este sector hace tan poco como 4 años. Solo que hay que tener paciencia. Yo llevo 2200 y la intención es llegar a 6000 y tenerlas hasta que x4 o quiebre.


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

8330, vaya linea la del ibex desde las 14:00 hasta ahora.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> indra - Indra gana 47,6 millones de euros en la primera mitad de año, un 22% menos que en 2012 - 25/07/13 en Infomercados



Pues nada, gana que ni llega al 3% y la deuda sigue subiendo. Todo unos campeones. Sabiendo que el Estado les regalo el dinero vía proyectos faraónicos en el ámbito de Defensa, es fácil deducir que el resto de los negocios son todos deficitarios. Arrasan mercados a base de dumping.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 20:34 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Bienvenido abordo Capitán !!!!!!! No sabe lo que me alegra tenerle aqui.



ussssssssssssssfffffffffff!!!!, que voy escondido en la bodega.


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el el ibex el saldo ha quedado en máximos y el precio en máximos , mal asunto



Te refieres a saldo positivo en maximos? Como van los contratos, siguen empapelando?

Mañana va a haber fiesta.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Es el momento de comprar. Solo hay que ver lo que ha sido este sector hace tan poco como 4 años. Solo que hay que tener paciencia. Yo llevo 2200 y la intención es llegar a 6000 y tenerlas hasta que x4 o quiebre.



Inversiones pasadas no son garantías futuras. Más que la empresa, es el devenir sectorial.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Inversiones pasadas no son garantías futuras. Más que la empresa, es el devenir sectorial.



Está claro. Solo con que llegue a 20$ ya es un bombazo. Con que salga una buena noticia y un HF gordo le de por comprar, con el número de cortos que tienen que recomprar la ponemos en los cielos.

Precisamente el tema de la energia es por el que también estoy en Acciona a largo plazo. 
Me ha gustado mucho que aparte de en energias renovables ( eólica, hiídrica, fotovoltaica y termosolar ) también esté en tratamiento de aguas y plantas desalinizadoras, porque este también es un sector de muuuuucho futuro.


----------



## sr.anus (25 Jul 2013)

una pregunta para Janus, por que ha comprado ANr atraves de ING, por comisiones? si el broker de ing es una porqueria, y las comisiones no me parece nada baratas


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Está claro. Solo con que llegue a 20$ ya es un bombazo. Con que salga una buena noticia y un HF gordo le de por comprar, con el número de cortos que tienen que recomprar la ponemos en los cielos.
> 
> Precisamente el tema de la energia es por el que también estoy en Acciona a largo plazo.
> Me ha gustado mucho que aparte de en energias renovables ( eólica, hiídrica, fotovoltaica y termosolar ) también esté en tratamiento de aguas y plantas desalinizadoras, porque este también es un sector de muuuuucho futuro.



Acciona parece un muy mal negocio.

A mí nunca me ha gustado porque son el reflejo castuzo español y así no se puede funcionar por el mundo. Pegaron el pelotazo gracias a sus trejemenejes políticos en Endesa y con ese dinero además de forrarse han intentado cambiar de tercio en el negocio. De todas las grandes constructoras es la que peor lo ha hecho y con diferencia (a excepción de FCC). La cotización no engaña.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 20:46 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> una pregunta para Janus, por que ha comprado ANr atraves de ING, por comisiones? si el broker de ing es una porqueria, y las comisiones no me parece nada baratas



Pero a largo plazo no tienes las comisiones de depósito etc.... Esos cargos trimestrales de brokers como Bankinter .... te funden.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Acciona parece un muy mal negocio.
> 
> A mí nunca me ha gustado porque son el reflejo castuzo español y así no se puede funcionar por el mundo. Pegaron el pelotazo gracias a sus trejemenejes políticos en Endesa y con ese dinero además de forrarse han intentado cambiar de tercio en el negocio. De todas las grandes constructoras es la que peor lo ha hecho y con diferencia (a excepción de FCC). La cotización no engaña.
> 
> ...



Está claro que todas las constructoras patrias han pegado el pelotazo gracias a sus relaciones castuziles. No creo que haya ninguna grande que se salve. Pero eso no quita que parece que están sabiendo redirigir su negocio hacia otros horizontes ( quita el escesivo peso en eólica en Ejpañistán ) y sobre todo en el exterior.
Pero que vamos, tampoco conozco mucho más la compañia que por lo que dice su pagina web y poco más. :bla:


----------



## Misterio (25 Jul 2013)

un 1% de gap al alza el Ibex de momento, de seguir así mañana 9000, que prisa tienen en subirlo.............


----------



## Abner (25 Jul 2013)

Estoy estupefacto, lo están subiendo burradas distribuyendo poquísimos contratos. 

-2250 contratos de saldo en estos momentos. No hay niveles para mañana que se hayan quedado sin tocar.

Cosa curiosa, han tradeado en el after, a las 19:50. Creo que son unos 45 cortos. 

Mi interpretación, es que las gacelas se están metiendo muy poquito, así que para conseguir animar alguna a meterse al horno hay que dar la sensación de mucha subida. 
Me lleva a pensar que las caídas cuando terminen de distribuir, serán del tipo sudden and sharp


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Acciona parece un muy mal negocio.
> 
> A mí nunca me ha gustado porque son el reflejo castuzo español y así no se puede funcionar por el mundo. Pegaron el pelotazo gracias a sus trejemenejes políticos en Endesa y con ese dinero además de forrarse han intentado cambiar de tercio en el negocio. De todas las grandes constructoras es la que peor lo ha hecho y con diferencia (a excepción de FCC). La cotización no engaña.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

a veces cuando te leo me parece estar oyéndome a mí mismo

me encanta percibir como muchos tenéis esa visión de jugar sabiendo el por qué, contra quién, el cómo y sin miedo 

en eso yo no soy igual, tengo miedo

pero no miedo a perder el dinero, eso me la suda. Nací y crecí entre vacas, en una familia de 4 hermanos, en la que cuando moría un ternero no había dinero para comprar los libros de colegio ese año y no me importaría morir pobre otra vez. 
Mi miedo es no poder vivir tranquilo, no disfrutar cada mañana viendo el amanecer porque mi cabeza esté pensando en si entro o salgo, o si me pongo corto o largo, o en lo que ha dicho tal o cual en un lado u otro del océano.

ahhhh, las vacaciones y el tiempo libre en un día gris en Galicia (por el clima y lo ocurrido hoy) me vuelven melancólico 

[YOUTUBE]i28UEoLXVFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Estoy estupefacto, lo están subiendo burradas distribuyendo poquísimos contratos.
> 
> -2250 contratos de saldo en estos momentos. No hay niveles para mañana que se hayan quedado sin tocar.
> 
> ...



Estan calentando el ambiente, a lo mejor san y bbva la preparan mañana.

@Misterio, hay que hacer musculo aunque luego sea todo vapourware.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 21:36 ----------

Nuevo hostiazo del VIX, de maximo a minimo mas del 4%.

Lateral cansino americano. Tengo la impresion de que van a cerrar bien verdes.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2013)

Pues ha mejorado bastante. Si lo mantienen, no es nada malo el cierre

Lo mismo nos dan mañana la sorpresa de llevarlo a 1700.


----------



## itaka (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Acciona parece un muy mal negocio.
> 
> A mí nunca me ha gustado porque son el reflejo castuzo español y así no se puede funcionar por el mundo. Pegaron el pelotazo gracias a sus trejemenejes políticos en Endesa y con ese dinero además de forrarse han intentado cambiar de tercio en el negocio. De todas las grandes constructoras es la que peor lo ha hecho y con diferencia (a excepción de FCC). La cotización no engaña.
> 
> ...




el carbón realmente le veis futuro ???, no es como hace 10 años que las energia solar y la eolica apenas tenian peso y eran muy incipientes. no se es lo que más me tira para a tras, que sentido tiene meterse en explotaciones mineras con el riesgo, costo que tiene si unos paneles o molinitos aparte de producir energía desarrollan un sector industrial.

además del rollo verde que vende mucho para el electorado, y si hay los castuzos de aquí o yankilandia tienen que regalar pasta lo harán para ganar votos


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

San Miguel 0,0. Ni fu ni fa.

Veremos mañana.


----------



## Algas (25 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay que comprar carboneras. Me han barrido el stop en IG pero he comprado nuevamente anr en ING a largo plazo. Quiero meter hasta 30.000 titulos. De momento he comprado 10.000. Si sigue bajando volvere a comprar para hacer un precio promedio sobre 4usd. Si se pone a subir ire comprando en la subida. O desaparece o supera los 30 usd porque lo que se cotiza es si es un sector que volvera a ganar dinero o no.
> 
> Vendi antes del cierre las FCC desde unos 8,55. Todo lo que sea energia a largo plazo es interesante. El futuro industrial sin energia no es viable.
> 
> ...




:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
A mí me da algo de miedo . Si cierro bien la operación de campofrío, meteré algo de las plusvis a ver qué pasa ). Aún así, miraré un poco el tema a ver por qué podría resurgir el carbón...


----------



## inversobres (25 Jul 2013)

Fijense que en dos sesiones el ibex ha adelantado al DAX como si nada. Nos vemos en los 500.


----------



## vermer (25 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> me encanta percibir como *muchos *tenéis esa visión de jugar sabiendo el por qué, contra quién, el cómo y sin miedo



¿Muchos? The Judgment Day, Saint Peter will call your name. (por buena persona)

Yo veo pocos. Eso sí veo muchos con ganas de aprender. Yo uno más, y a la cola.

Lo que sí que veo, es gente audaz. Gran palabro este.


----------



## juanfer (25 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Mi respuesta no te a va a servir de mucho, pero doy el primer paso.
> Para empezar no he vendido nada desde el año 2008  de momento sólo salgo de compras cuando tengo un dinero que no necesito.
> 
> Mi historia en la bolsa comienza en las privatizaciones de TEF y Repsol así que imagínate, 1995.
> ...



Yo antes operaba comprando acciones y las vendía cuando los dividendos me hacían recuperar la inversión. No ponía Sl ni vendía antes de recuperar la inversion vía dividendos. Ahora entro y salgo con sl ajustados, pero viendo la mierda tributación voy a volver al sistema antiguo. Empecé en el 94.

De momento eón se puede recuperar vía dividendo en 11 años. Estoy esperando que baje aun mas.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2013)

itaka dijo:


> el carbón realmente le veis futuro ???, no es como hace 10 años que las energia solar y la eolica apenas tenian peso y eran muy incipientes. no se es lo que más me tira para a tras, que sentido tiene meterse en explotaciones mineras con el riesgo, costo que tiene si unos paneles o molinitos aparte de producir energía desarrollan un sector industrial.
> 
> además del rollo verde que vende mucho para el electorado, y si hay los castuzos de aquí o yankilandia tienen que regalar pasta lo harán para ganar votos



Hay sitios para todos. El tema del rendimiento en lo solar es una pega para ellos. En anr teneis que saber que tienen un peso importante en met coal.

Es la recogida de valor lo que se persigue. Como una goma estirada que busca iterativamente su punto de reposo. Se paso de largo y ahora de corto. Risky y reward a resolverse.


----------



## Tono (25 Jul 2013)

vermer dijo:


> ¿Muchos? The Judgment Day, Saint Peter will call your name. (por buena persona)
> 
> Yo veo pocos. Eso sí veo muchos con ganas de aprender. Yo uno más, y a la cola.
> 
> Lo que sí que veo, es gente audaz. Gran palabro este.



lo soy, lo soy, siempre que no me toquen los t-bags

he dicho que muchos tenéis la visión, es decir, la idea de..., no he dicho el conocimiento, que no se aprende en los libros aunque ayuden, eso llegará con la experiencia que da el ensayo y error. Para eso como bien dices hay que ser audaz 

(y que conste que yo sólo sé que no sé nada sobre bolsa)

---------- Post added 25-jul-2013 at 23:13 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Yo antes operaba comprando acciones y las vendía cuando los dividendos me hacían recuperar la inversión. No ponía Sl ni vendía antes de recuperar la inversion vía dividendos. Ahora entro y salgo con sl ajustados, pero viendo la mierda tributación voy a volver al sistema antiguo. Empecé en el 94.




tienes los huevos pelaos en el parqué 

amigo, ahí le has dado, ese 21% más comisiones tira para atrás


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2013)

Un año del "créanme será suficiente" para salvar al euro - elEconomista.es

Hoy se cumple el primer aniversario de una frase que pasará a la historia del proyecto del euro. El presidente del Banco Central Europeo, Mario Draghi, formuló las palabras mágicas que trajeron el primer suspiro de esperanza en medio de la tormenta perfecta que se estaba desarrollando sobre los mercados de los países periféricos: *"Haré lo que sea necesario para salvar el euro, y créanme que será suficiente".*


----------



## Sealand (26 Jul 2013)

Caricatura subida por un pompero/multinick/reencarnación en otro hilo:





[/QUOTE][/IMG]


----------



## ghkghk (26 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Caricatura subida por un pompero/multinick/reencarnación en otro hilo:



Un clásico aún vigente...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vermer (26 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> lo soy, lo soy, siempre que no me toquen los t-bags
> 
> he dicho que muchos tenéis la visión, es decir, la idea de..., no he dicho el conocimiento, que no se aprende en los libros aunque ayuden, eso llegará con la experiencia que da el ensayo y error. Para eso como bien dices hay que ser audaz
> 
> (y que conste que yo sólo sé que no sé nada sobre bolsa)






je,je. Veo que dominas el lenguaje... 
(alguno la lía)


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2013)

vermer dijo:


> je,je. Veo que dominas el lenguaje...
> (alguno la lía)




Va por lo de t bags???::

2. t-bag 

when a guy inserts his balls into a girls mouth
Steve: can i t-bag you? :rolleye:
Tylor: sure u can i love ur balls in my mouth!!:Baile:


Bueno que es tarde....ibex futuros casi uno por ciento arriba y japon waneando:no:

No se imaginan coml estaba la noche madrileña.....y yo tan viejo......


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Jul 2013)

Wake up bitches!


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Jul 2013)

Cuanta..... y yo que viejo, un clasico.


----------



## amago45 (26 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Cuanta..... y yo que viejo, un clasico.



Papaito entra, que me haces rockero? 

Año 83 "Superavit" las cosas no han cambiado mucho de lo que dice la letra 8:8:8:
La edad de oro - Siniestro total, La edad de oro - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2013)

Así que por eso tuvieron tanta prisa en poner en funcionamiento en verano de 2012 este tren a pesar de las incidencias iniciales. 

http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...la-puja-por-el-contrato-del-AVE-a-Brasil.html


No es por nada pero esto es como el karma, se metieron contra caf en Brasil y para ello utilizaron sus contactos y han utilizado un tren con una tecnología inestable que ha ocasionado 80 muertos y que tan solo en el primer mes de vida ya presentaba hasta 10 incidencias,al margen de saber cual haya sido el fallo que ha ocasionado el accidente, esta gente tiene pecados que purgar.......pues toma 2500 mill menos de facturación.Me parece correctisima la decisión de Brasil.Es la única forma de que aprendan la lección,tocándoles el bolsillo.


----------



## sr.anus (26 Jul 2013)

Buenos dias 

Ahi fuera estan regalando dinero::


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2013)

Buenos y verdes días.
Hoy continuaremos con brotes verdes y subidas en el IBEX.

Mirad los trileros como se colocan en la parrilla de salida, calentando motores y al personal

_cambios de participación recogidos en los registros de la CNMV:
Emilio Botín Sanz de Sautuola y García de los Ríos, presidente, compra 30.600 acciones a un rango de precios de entre 4,85 y 4,87 euros. Controla: 0,734%.
_





paulistano dijo:


> Va por lo de t bags???::
> 
> 2. t-bag
> 
> when a guy inserts his balls into a girls mouth




t-bag = tea bag, bolsita de té, es una forma cariñosa de nombrar eso que nos cuelga

Si se usa como verbo, el sustantivo pierde toda su delicadeza.


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Jul 2013)

::::::::Liquidez total. Me saltaron todos los SL de los cortos.


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2013)

Buenos dias.

Ahora es cuando mas de ino se tira de los pelos por no comprar santanderes a 4,80....camino del 20% facilito.....


----------



## sr.anus (26 Jul 2013)

En mi humilde opinion creo que cerraremos el gap creado hoy


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2013)

Señor alimon, metio usted 10.000 cfd en ercros, verdad??

Va muy bien la cosa....


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Jul 2013)

Como apostar no cuesta pasta: a por los 9.000.


----------



## Algas (26 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Ahora es cuando mas de uno se tira de los pelos por no comprar santanderes a 4,80....camino del 20% facilito.....



Buenos días.

Aquí una gacela de la que hace usted mención ::

En fin, qué le vamos a hacer, seguiremos aprendiendo e intentándolo... ::


----------



## Antigona (26 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Como apostar no cuesta pasta: a por los 9.000.



Bueno pues yo también me pongo largo, que sea lo que dios quiera, en laCaixa y Santander.

Qué locura, hoy que es día de ventas...

En fin, pero es para una apuesta, está en juego una puta o no si la operación sale bien. ::

---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 09:48 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Ahora es cuando mas de ino se tira de los pelos por no comprar santanderes a 4,80....camino del 20% facilito.....



Yo entré a ese precio pero vendí ayer, recogiendo profits... Vuelvo a entrar hoy, qué locura...


----------



## Krim (26 Jul 2013)

Tengan cuidado a partir de las 12. Hoy, más que nunca, esto es Viernes terminal, y si parpadean, se la van meter.


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Analisis trenico trenico de Sacyr:
> 
> Como sabeis ultimamente este valor a subido mucho, el arranque viene de atras, cuando en mayo le metieron un volumen brutal y comenzo la movida para subir un chicharrillo que estaba sobre los 1,70.
> 
> ...




Hoy se esta dando de hostias con los 2,70. Si los rompe chupinazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

la jran bajista pasa hoy exactamente por los 8360 , ni soñeis en cerrar por encima de ella :no:


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy se esta dando de hostias con los 2,70. Si los rompe chupinazo.



Y si no???::

Yo creo que se va para abajo, parte alta del canal


----------



## Abner (26 Jul 2013)

Hace un mes yo decía que volveríamos al 8365 como nivel de vuelta mínimo. Después pasó lo que pasó, el lateral, los gaps, y demás, y no lo veía nada claro, pero, aquí estamos, hemos llegado a sobrepasarlo. ¿Debería volver a calcular el saldo desde el 24 de abril? Esta noche lo hago a ver qué sale. 
No es que sea elegante pero, qué coño, es viernes. Del 26 de junio.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/428482-habeis-visto-ibex-35-junio-2013-what-we-say-to-pandoro-not-today-442.html#post9346779



> En principio sí (en realidad sería 7472), problema, es un nivel creado en apertura de mercado. Normalmente, estos niveles se cumplen, pero casi siempre, en el mismo día. Dada la distancia a ese nivel, entiendo que va a haber que darle por casi descartado.
> 
> En cuanto al saldo, me la juego. Creo que al final llevaba razón, y esto ha sido la trolleada leoncia del año. Están distribuyendo ya toda la carga que llevaban, (llegaron a acumular unos 5500 contratos), y lo que estamos viendo entiendo sería la distribución de la acumulación. Esto daría verosimilitud al 8364 que dí como probable nivel mínimo de vuelta, y por tanto no sería la configuración bajista que decía FranR.
> 
> ...





¿Cómo era esto? Ah si.

SIYALODECÍAYO 

::::


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y si no???::
> 
> Yo creo que se va para abajo, parte alta del canal



Pues si no para abajo, va a depender si acompaña el ibex y los usa.


----------



## Antigona (26 Jul 2013)

Parece que nos enfríamos. Me quedo sin puta.


----------



## Krim (26 Jul 2013)

Pues nada. El Trolibex a lo suyo sin hacer ni puto caso a los demás índices...


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pues si no para abajo, va a depender si acompaña el ibex y los usa.



No me asusten que entré a 2,66.


----------



## pollastre (26 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Parece que nos enfríamos. Me quedo sin puta.




Está comenzando Ud. a resultarme incómodo de leer.


----------



## erpako (26 Jul 2013)

Señores rumbo a los 10.000, con bajadas intermedias.

No caigan en el síndrome de marzo de 2009. Avisados quedan.:no:


----------



## inversobres (26 Jul 2013)

Engañifa y fuga parriba.

Lo mismo de siempre.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 10:35 ----------




erpako dijo:


> Señores rumbo a los 10.000, con bajadas intermedias.
> 
> No caigan en el síndrome de marzo de 2009. Avisados quedan.:no:



Otro... Hay luna llena o que?


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2013)

Veo tanta complacencia alcista que se presume que la manifa de ostias está al caer.


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No me asusten que entré a 2,66.



No se si será entrada buena o no..... Pero hoy te debes estar aburriendo de cojones con este valor.... Madre mía.... 2,68-2,69 el 90% del tiempo


----------



## nombre (26 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Veo tanta complacencia alcista que se presume que la manifa de ostias está al caer.




aqui servidor cabalgando a lomos de fcc y mirando de guardar un porcentaje. Por qué se bajó? el volumen acompaña, otra cosa sera el ibex :S


----------



## vermer (26 Jul 2013)

En respuesta a Antígona:



pollastre dijo:


> Está comenzando Ud. a resultarme incómodo de leer.




No leéis las escrituras y así os va.
_
*Libro del Génesis burbujo:*
.............

Y al tercer día dijo Calopez "háganse los trollacos". Y el foro y el hilo del HIVEI se poblaron de trollacos de todas clases y formas. A unos les puso cara de gato, a otros les dio nombres griegos, de sobres, animosos... en fin lo que se le puso en tal parte. La platita llegaba y Calopez vio que era bueno. Y fue la tarde y la mañana el día cuarto.

Viendo Calopez a las gacelas inquietas con tanto trollaco dijo "hágase el IGNORE". Y las páginas se poblaron de enlaces para ignorar trollacos. Gacelones y ejpertitos comenzaron a hacer uso de ellos. Y vio Calopez que era bueno.

.............​_

Como seguidor de las Sagradas Escrituras Burbujas, mi lectura del hilo ha mejorado notablemente. ::


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2013)

Experiencias de los mercados.

Comparen PT y Yelp. No hay mucha diferencia en la capitalización entre ambas. La primera factura 200M USD y la segunda 6.000 M€. La primera pierde dinero y la segunda tiene un ebitd de 2200M €.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 11:18 ----------




nombre dijo:


> aqui servidor cabalgando a lomos de fcc y mirando de guardar un porcentaje. Por qué se bajó? el volumen acompaña, otra cosa sera el ibex :S



Yo miro mucho la rentabilidad / número de días. El dinero incurre en coste de oportunidad, o pudiera incurrirlo. Hay que ir apachambrando las plusvis. En FCC habrá un largo recorrido hasta por encima de 20 así que hay mucho tiempo.


----------



## nombre (26 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Experiencias de los mercados.
> 
> Comparen PT y Yelp. No hay mucha diferencia en la capitalización entre ambas. La primera factura 200M USD y la segunda 6.000 M€. La primera pierde dinero y la segunda tiene un ebitd de 2200M €.



long-short?


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jul 2013)

pollastre puede comentar que van a hacer en Germany los leoncillos

gracias


----------



## romanrdgz (26 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo miro mucho la rentabilidad / número de días. El dinero incurre en coste de oportunidad, o pudiera incurrirlo. Hay que ir apachambrando las plusvis. En FCC habrá un largo recorrido hasta por encima de 20 así que hay mucho tiempo.



Hace nada FCC estaba en 7 y no se tocaba ni con un palo, ¿y ahora tiene recorrido hasta 20? ¿Tanto potencial le ves? ¿Podrías argumentarlo?


----------



## ghkghk (26 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Así que por eso tuvieron tanta prisa en poner en funcionamiento en verano de 2012 este tren a pesar de las incidencias iniciales.
> 
> La tragedia del Alvia pone en peligro la puja por el contrato del AVE a Brasil - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...




Son unos hijos de puta. Y espero que las que formaban parte del consorcio sin ser Talgo se lo digan a la cara a los politicuchos.

Por cierto, ahora ya en serio con CAF... hace un mes que rebota entre el 324 y 330. Eso es un canal de menos de un 2%. ¿Conocéis algún caso igual?


----------



## inversobres (26 Jul 2013)

Compren hasta morir.

@vmmp29 yo tambien estoy con la intriga.


----------



## Krim (26 Jul 2013)

Madre mía...de 400 por debajo a 100 por encima del DAX. En algo así como una semana no?

Esto no va a acabar bien.


----------



## Shanti (26 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> puede comentar que van a hacer en Germany los leoncillos



No soy pollastre ni tengo un sistema de inteligencia artificial, pero diría que irse de vacaciones en breve.


----------



## inversobres (26 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Madre mía...de 400 por debajo a 100 por encima del DAX. En algo así como una semana no?
> 
> Esto no va a acabar bien.



Y peor va a acabar mientras existan Carpatos por ahi anunciando la llegada del mesias de las bolsas, el ibex.

Han salido/cuando salen los resultados de SAN y BBVA?


----------



## sr.anus (26 Jul 2013)

a por los 8400, semos la locomotora de europa


----------



## amago45 (26 Jul 2013)

PRISA cotizando con tercer decimal no múltiplo de cinco...


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2013)

nombre dijo:


> long-short?



No creo que sea buena idea porque en PT se esta cotizando la posible devaluacion de activos ante quiebra del pais y expulsion del euro. Por eso el pais no es atractivo y no entra el dinero a replicar a los indices. Sin embargo en Yelp es todo lo contrario. La pieden triplicar y se quedan tan panchos. Alli cotiza la expectativas de que el negocio crezca hasta la luna. Personalmente, he de decir que tengo usuario de Yelp, creo que es un negocio con muy poquita barrera de entrada, con una competencia feroz y un modelo de negocio realmente efimero. Quiza lo que cotiza es que le van a dar el pase a otro via venta. En USA hay muchas operaciones que funcionan con intercambio de papelitos.

Es una absoluta imbecibilidad esas capitalizaciones pero es lo que hay y tenemos que sacar ventaja del cqmpo de batalla.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2013)

Me cuesta mucho escribir con el movil pero puedes verlo en un hilo especifico sobre como ganar 200.000 en FCC.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> PRISA cotizando con tercer decimal no múltiplo de cinco...



Es una muy buena noticia para incrementar la liquidez. Mucho cuidado.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2013)

Quien con fcc y sacyr se acuesta los cortos el viernes debe mirar


----------



## hydra69 (26 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Quien con fcc y sacyr se acuesta los cortos el viernes debe mirar



elaborate more plx ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No se si será entrada buena o no..... Pero hoy te debes estar aburriendo de cojones con este valor.... Madre mía.... 2,68-2,69 el 90% del tiempo



Lo ha clavado: No sé si la entrada es buena y el aburrimiento es supremo. La única ventaja es que hasta el momento no tenemos susto.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 12:28 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Quien con fcc y sacyr se acuesta los cortos el viernes debe mirar



¿Cómo ve los de Sacyr usted que lo entiende?


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2013)

he intentado hacer una gráfica lo más completa posible, usando mis mejores armas de análisis y teniendo en cuenta la situación en que estamos de deuda pública, déficit, crecimiento de la 2º ola de morosidad y posibles nuevos rescates bancarios, aderezando con el crecimiento del paro después de la temporada turística y tal vez, rescate europeo y colocación de una mano firma elegida por la UE en el gobierno.

La gráfica es complicada, ante cualquier duda podéis preguntarme


----------



## pollastre (26 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre puede comentar que van a hacer en Germany los leoncillos
> 
> gracias




Está complicadilla la cosa en la "Germany" esa.

Verá, yo vengo siguiendo un primario alcista desde hace cosa de un mes, que debería finalizar con un testeo de los máximos históricos, allá por la zona del 8550. 

Lo que ocurre es que los jefes están troleando muy bien, y si se fija en el chart (lo que todo el mundo ve) a timeframe @1d, la figura asusta porque tiene pinta de giro a la baja sin prisioneros.

Para terminar de complicar las cosas, realmente aún pueden trolear más sin despeinarse, porque ellos vienen desde el 7K8. Yo cogí el movimiento tarde, en el segundo impulso (zona 8050-8K1), y a trancas y barrancas porque tuve problemas con la ventana de entrada, así que no estoy para muchas alegrías.

¿Qué puede pasar? Que hayan tenido suficiente troleo y retomen el tercer impulso para finalizar el primario alcista. Esta zona (825x) sería un punto perfecto para iniciar la reconquista, estilo Covadonga y tal. 

Puede probar un largo aquí, el r:r es muy bueno y tiene poco que perder.

¿Y cómo se pierde? Pues si les da por extender el pull aún más abajo, claro. Pero lo tiene sencillo, un largo ahora con un SL en 8220, y el SP puede dejarlo correr en primer objetivo a 8K4, posible extensión a 8K5, y objetivo regalo a 8550.

Por cierto, si va a arriesgar ese largo y ha decidido hacerlo, dese prisa. Los sistemas están empezando a detectar "movimiento" en el 825x. Si tengo razón en lo del primario alcista, saldremos catapultados hacia arriba en cuanto se forme consenso.


----------



## inversobres (26 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> he intentado hacer una gráfica lo más completa posible, usando mis mejores armas de análisis y teniendo en cuenta la situación en que estamos de deuda pública, déficit, crecimiento de la 2º ola de morosidad y posibles nuevos rescates bancarios, aderezando con el crecimiento del paro después de la temporada turística y tal vez, rescate europeo y colocación de una mano firma elegida por la UE en el gobierno.
> 
> La gráfica es complicada, ante cualquier duda podéis preguntarme



Falta el taimin'. 

---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 12:39 ----------

Superando maximos preapertura. Los 400 ya estan aqui para la hora de comer.


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2013)

Broteverdismo por doquier, mientras el país se va a la mierda

*CaixaBank multiplica sus beneficios por 2,5 hasta junio con 408 millones

El Banco Popular confía en poder volver a pagar dividendo cuando acabe 2013
*

El Banco Popular confía en poder volver a pagar dividendo cuando acabe 2013 | Economía | EL PAÍS
CaixaBank multiplica sus beneficios por 2,5 hasta junio con 408 millones | Economía | EL PAÍS

y como decían en Six feet under

_Everything.
Everyone.
Everywhere.
Ends._


----------



## Abner (26 Jul 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Está complicadilla la cosa en la "Germany" esa.
> 
> Verá, yo vengo siguiendo un primario alcista desde hace cosa de un mes, que debería finalizar con un testeo de los máximos históricos, allá por la zona del 8550.
> 
> ...



Ha cambiado a operativa de más allá del intradía, Mr.P? ¿Cómo es eso?


----------



## Krim (26 Jul 2013)

And the trolling goes on....

Vaya ostia le acaban de soltar al DAX...y mientras el IBEX a seguir a su bola. 

Abner ¿Sigues viendo lo mismo? Subida sideral con un reparto ridículo de papelitos...


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Falta el taimin'.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 12:39 ----------
> 
> Superando maximos preapertura. Los 400 ya estan aqui para la hora de comer.




tampoco os lo voy a dar todo hecho 

pero para vuestra tranquilidad os doy una pista: it'll happen in the blink of an eye


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Lo ha clavado: No sé si la entrada es buena y el aburrimiento es supremo. La única ventaja es que hasta el momento no tenemos susto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 12:28 ----------
> 
> ...



simplemente ponte un stop loss, esta peleandose en la puta subida de los 2,70, y puede corregir un poco, pero aunque corrija lo normal sera subir.
El lunes creo que dan resultados, veremos tema deuda.
Con respecto a cortos, unos pocos ya se han bajado de este coche y eso es bueno.
Hoy volumen 0.


----------



## Abner (26 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> And the trolling goes on....
> 
> Vaya ostia le acaban de soltar al DAX...y mientras el IBEX a seguir a su bola.
> 
> Abner ¿Sigues viendo lo mismo? Subida sideral con un reparto ridículo de papelitos...



Me imagino que sí, pero hasta esta noche que me baje los datos no lo puedo decir con seguridad.


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2013)

en Europa no se enteran de que ya estamos tirando parriba con un cohete metido en el culo



> El presidente del Banco Central Europeo, Mario Draghi, considera que el Gobierno deberá "vigilar estrechamente" la eficacia de la reforma sobre las cajas de ahorros y fundaciones bancarias, y estar preparado "*para revisar el proceso si fuese necesario*". EP. Draghi pide al Gobierno que "vigile estrechamente" la eficacia de la reforma de las cajas





> La agencia Standard & Poor's mantiene las notas de solvencia de Madrid y Barcelona en BBB-, la misma calificación que tiene España. La sociedad afirma que ambas ciudades conservan *cierto margen* financiero


----------



## inversobres (26 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Me imagino que sí, pero hasta esta noche que me baje los datos no lo puedo decir con seguridad.



El ibex y el dax van a petar en el mismo punto, seria curioso.:bla::bla::XX:


----------



## Sealand (26 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> El Banco Popular confía en poder volver a pagar dividendo cuando acabe 2013
> [/B]
> 
> El Banco Popular confía en poder volver a pagar dividendo cuando acabe 2013 | Economía | EL PAÍS



La iglesia es siempre una apuesta segura, tienen un negocio sólido y un guardador influyente que se encarga de que la acción no caiga ::


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2013)

Dos noticias predecibles: 

*El beneficio de Renault se desploma un 94% por las cargas extraordinarias*

El beneficio de Renault se desploma un 94% por las cargas extraordinarias | Economía | EL PAÍS

*Beneficios récord: Samsung vende más móviles que Apple, LG, Lenovo y ZTE juntos*

Samsung vende más móviles que Apple, LG, Lenovo y ZTE juntos | Tecnología | EL PAÍS

---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 13:14 ----------




Sealand dijo:


> La iglesia es siempre una apuesta segura, tienen un negocio sólido y un guardador influyente que se encarga de que la acción no caiga ::



me juego lo que quieras a que esos dividendos no los verán tus ojos ni los míos

pero porque no tenemos fé en una intervención divina (será lo que esperan los que están comprando a 3 € la acción) ::


----------



## pollastre (26 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> And the trolling goes on....
> 
> Vaya ostia le acaban de soltar al DAX...y mientras el IBEX a seguir a su bola.
> 
> Abner ¿Sigues viendo lo mismo? Subida sideral con un reparto ridículo de papelitos...





Esta zona, el 825x, es crítica para la operativa. Ya es el tercer hostión que encaja, y todavía aguanta, lo que da una idea de su relevancia.

Perderla con claridad sería lo que tiene que preocupar a los que van largos.


----------



## Sealand (26 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Dos noticias predecibles:
> 
> *El beneficio de Renault se desploma un 94% por las cargas extraordinarias*
> 
> ...



Los moros tienen sus 77 vírgenes esperándoles en el paraíso, los del opus tienen acciones a 10 € y dividendos crecientes :XX:


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2013)

sealand, puta la gracia que me hace, los dividendos del OPUS salen de mi bolsillo vía impuestos


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2013)

Los 8400 del IBEX se resiten de una forma que me recuerda a la chica que con una mano te aparta diciendo 
NO! por favor! NO! 
y con la otra mano se está bajando las bragas


----------



## Krim (26 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Los 8400 del IBEX se resiten de una forma que me recuerda a la chica que con una mano te aparta diciendo
> NO! por favor! NO!
> y con la otra mano se está bajando las bragas



Sí, pero te falta decir que la chica hace eso para ponerte más cachondo, que ya ha pinchado el condón, que sabe que está en su periodo más fértil, y que ya le ha echado un ojo a tu cuenta corriente.

Así que igual hay que entrarla con cuidado XD.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2013)

Al DAX le veo complicándose mucho la vida si pierde los 40s.


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Así que igual hay que entrarla con cuidado XD.



ya, ya, pensar antes de actuar...

llegado a este punto, la sangre ha bajado toda de la cintura y el cerebro se ha quedado sin riego para razonar


----------



## Antigona (26 Jul 2013)

Posición deshecha en San por ajustar demasiado el stop, 3€ pérdida total con comisiones.

Sigo largo en LaCaixa.

El Ibex va enchufado a por los 8600. Hoy es viernes de ventas y aún así quiere subir el 1%, imparable. Me voy a quedar largo con las Caixas, pase lo que pase al cierre de hoy.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 14:08 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Sí, pero te falta decir que la chica hace eso para ponerte más cachondo, que ya ha pinchado el condón, que sabe que está en su periodo más fértil, y que ya le ha echado un ojo a tu cuenta corriente.
> 
> Así que igual hay que entrarla con cuidado XD.



Qué desconfiados sois xD

Que los 8600 los toca el Ibex hombre, esta noche sí que no la trajinamos. El peligro es la segunda noche, hamijo, cuando empiece a tontear y a caer de ahí, entonces yo donde dije Diego digo digo... O no sé que diría. Pero vamos, que el peligro está ahí.

Ahora va enchufado totalmente a por los 8600


----------



## alimon (26 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Señor alimon, metio usted 10.000 cfd en ercros, verdad??
> 
> Va muy bien la cosa....



Efectivamente va bastante decente.

Objetivo: 0,47

SL: 0,37


Dejo esto,por si a alguno le puede interesar el tema de MDF, aun está a tiempo. 

Especial OPA Duro Felguera Ercros y Resultados Fersa | Intereconomía | 1049453


Lastima que en fersa mi broker no ofrece CFD, sino le hubiera metido otros 10000 a 0,31.


----------



## Antigona (26 Jul 2013)

Ahí está subiendo por encima del 1% y los 8366...

¿Quién era aqul que tenía de firma "yo vi cerrar al Ibex en verde dos días seguidos"?

Pues cambie, que ya van cuatro y casi todos por encima del 1%... Qué fiesta para el que entrase en mínimos de junio y se haya mantenido largo, enhorabuena.


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> El Ibex va enchufado a por los 8600. Hoy es viernes de ventas y aún así quiere subir el 1%, imparable. Me voy a quedar largo con las Caixas, pase lo que pase al cierre de hoy.



como me entere que os quedáis para el lunes en banca sin ajustar al máximo los SL, voy a sacar mi oxidada hacha del Quake 1 y la carnicería gacelaria va a ser tal que los leoncios estarán en ayunas hasta octubre

ggrrrr







ojo, ojito, antígona, que los dineros son tuyos


----------



## sr.anus (26 Jul 2013)

No me fio na de na, vendo lo ultimo que me queda del ibex para "largo" 400 bme que tenia desde principio de año, compradas a 19,x y vendidas ahora. Con los dividendos dan para alguna alegria


----------



## Algas (26 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Efectivamente va bastante decente.
> 
> Objetivo: 0,47
> 
> ...



Cuidado con MDF, que le llevo siguiendo tiempo, y aparte de que un gran inversor quiere salirse han anunciado una bajada de beneficios.

Yo la espero más abajo, y la compraré para largo plazo (jubilación:.


----------



## romanrdgz (26 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Cuidado con MDF, que le llevo siguiendo tiempo, y aparte de que un gran inversor quiere salirse han anunciado una bajada de beneficios.
> 
> Yo la espero más abajo, y la compraré para largo plazo (jubilación:.



Yo también la espero más abajo, aunque no sabía lo del gran inversor queriendo salirse... ¿De quien se trata?

Y todo el tema de la OPA, ¿en qué nos afecta? He leído que van a comprar no se cuantos títulos a 5,53 para autocartera. Pero entiendo que esto no implica que si hoy las compro a 4,87, me las compren el mes que viene a 5,53, porque si no se habría disparado.

¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?:ouch:


----------



## alimon (26 Jul 2013)

Yo no entiendo al puto IBEX.

El DAX cascadose unas velones rojos que dan miedo en los últimos 5 minutos, y aquí ni nos enteramos.

El calor nos atonta o que?

Ya voy avisando, que o el IBEX supera con claridad los 8400,o le meto unos cortos que se va a cagar la perra, que esto huele a caquita.


----------



## Algas (26 Jul 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Yo también la espero más abajo, aunque no sabía lo del gran inversor queriendo salirse... ¿De quien se trata?
> 
> Y todo el tema de la OPA, ¿en qué nos afecta? He leído que van a comprar no se cuantos títulos a 5,53 para autocartera. Pero entiendo que esto no implica que si hoy las compro a 4,87, me las compren el mes que viene a 5,53, porque si no se habría disparado.
> 
> ¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?:ouch:




No sé quién se va a ir, (creo que no han dicho nombres), pero igualmente el descenso de beneficios anunciados influirá.
Lo de la OPA a autocartera lo llevo oyendo meses y ya no tengo claro si será un caramelo para las gacelas o qué. Tampoco sé cómo irá variando el precio de la cotización... etc. Habría que revisar todo el proceso bien, pero yo no lo veo nada claro (ya hubieran entrado un montón de expertos a llevarse esos 60cént/acción si fuese tan fácil, no?ienso.

De todas maneras yo la quiero pa largo plazo, por el tema dividendos, estabilidad... así que por eso la espero un poquito más abajo (soy un poco bolsillotieso:rolleye:... y tengo que lonchafinear con el precio de las acciones).


----------



## alimon (26 Jul 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Yo también la espero más abajo, aunque no sabía lo del gran inversor queriendo salirse... ¿De quien se trata?
> 
> Y todo el tema de la OPA, ¿en qué nos afecta? He leído que van a comprar no se cuantos títulos a 5,53 para autocartera. Pero entiendo que esto no implica que si hoy las compro a 4,87, me las compren el mes que viene a 5,53, porque si no se habría disparado.
> 
> ¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?:ouch:



_*Quien acudirá a la oferta IMPORTANTE (actualización)

Jose Antonio Aguilera Izquierdo que posee un 19,234% de participación en la sociedad tiene intención de acudir a la OPA con 12,252,377 acciones, es decir con las acciones de Residencial Vegasol y Construcciones Obras integrales norteñas que representan un total del 7,66%.

Así pues se ofrecerían en venta un máximo de 87,511,389 acciones, representativas del 54,70% del capital social aproximadamente.

Pagina 16 y 17 del folleto*_



La OPA se hace fundamentalmente para la salida de este inversor. A mi no me parece preocupante. Vegasol se sale por su necesidad urgente de tesorería.

La empresa depende mucho de la firma de contratos. Hay años que firman mucho, otros menos. Pero los contratos que se firmen por ejemplo este año, dan para varios años. Su tesorería es muy muy potente.


----------



## erpako (26 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Yo no entiendo al puto IBEX.
> 
> El DAX cascadose unas velones rojos que dan miedo en los últimos 5 minutos, y aquí ni nos enteramos.
> 
> ...



Que no os enteráis que el IBEX se mueve al son de la prima de riesgo y ésta está bajando. Si por casualidad bajase a 200 o 150, la fiesta será grandiosa, en banca por supuesto. :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2013)

Quedan 40 minutos para la apertura usana. Recuerden que cuando abre con +/- 0,75% generalmente dobla en el mismo sentido en algún momento de la sesión.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 14:56 ----------

Pudiera ser que ésto se ponga sumamente interesante. Vigilen el VIX.


----------



## Antigona (26 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Yo no entiendo al puto IBEX.
> 
> El DAX cascadose unas velones rojos que dan miedo en los últimos 5 minutos, y aquí ni nos enteramos.
> 
> ...



Allá tú, vamos disparados a por los 8600.

Si PRECISAMENTE, con Europa CAYENDO, siendo viernes de VENTAS, etc etc, el Ibex aún así está teniendo fuerza para casi acercarse al 1% de subida, tendencia alcista confirmándose CLARÍSIMAMENTE en mi humilde opinión.

Recorrido hasta los 8600, allí ya veremos qué pasa.

Pero libres de poner cortos, hoygan, en el cortísimo plazo igual os funciona, algún día de estos tendremos que cerrar en rojo.


----------



## Krim (26 Jul 2013)

La virgen que OSTIÓN....


----------



## alimon (26 Jul 2013)

joder el DAX ::::::


----------



## romanrdgz (26 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> _*Quien acudirá a la oferta IMPORTANTE (actualización)
> 
> Jose Antonio Aguilera Izquierdo que posee un 19,234% de participación en la sociedad tiene intención de acudir a la OPA con 12,252,377 acciones, es decir con las acciones de Residencial Vegasol y Construcciones Obras integrales norteñas que representan un total del 7,66%.
> 
> ...



Osea, que cualquier otro accionista no se va a beneficiar lo más mínimo de la OPA, ¿es eso? Desde luego no las gacelas...

Será que soy muy novato para estas cosas pero, ¿no es un poco sucio que cuando un inversor mayoritario necesita salirse, se haga una OPA que le pague sus acciones a más de lo que marca el mercado?

Entiendo que la OPA ya está aprobada por otra parte. No sé qué consecuencias tendrá esto en la cotización :cook:


----------



## sr.anus (26 Jul 2013)

Yo solo veo a todos los medios de comunicacion que nos vamos a los 8600, buena señal... para vender.

Ademas tengo un metodo infalible, mejor que los niveles de franr


En el trabajo...anus habra que meterse en santander que van como un tiro.....:Aplauso: e inexplicablemente nos vamos por el retrete en poco tiempo. Y ya me lo han dicho esta mañana


----------



## alimon (26 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Allá tú, vamos disparados a por los 8600.
> 
> Si PRECISAMENTE, con Europa CAYENDO, siendo viernes de VENTAS, etc etc, el Ibex aún así está teniendo fuerza para casi acercarse al 1% de subida, tendencia alcista confirmándose CLARÍSIMAMENTE en mi humilde opinión.
> 
> ...




Pues de una gacela a otra.

Europa cayendo, USA va a caer en la apertura, y aqui como somos más chulos que nadie, pues vamos a por los 8600.

Repito, no hay recorrido si no se superan claramente los 8400. 

Te dejo un gráfico (copiado de otro lado,eso si) FIjate en la linea que marca el canal. en la parte alta, y verás donde está la resistencia.

Luego traza otra linea en la parte baja del canal, y verás donde puede parar la caida. 







---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 15:09 ----------




romanrdgz dijo:


> Osea, que cualquier otro accionista no se va a beneficiar lo más mínimo de la OPA, ¿es eso? Desde luego no las gacelas...
> 
> Será que soy muy novato para estas cosas pero, ¿no es un poco sucio que cuando un inversor mayoritario necesita salirse, se haga una OPA que le pague sus acciones a más de lo que marca el mercado?
> 
> Entiendo que la OPA ya está aprobada por otra parte. No sé qué consecuencias tendrá esto en la cotización :cook:



Cuando se comunicó la OPA a la cmnv las acciones cotizaban a eso.

Entretanto se pago un dividiendo, y luego se han estado moviendo entre 4,7 y 4,9, a la espera de que la cmnv aprobara la OPA.

Es lógico pensar que cuando se acerque la fecha de vencimiento de la OPA, 6 de septiembre, el valor vuelva a la zona de los 5,50.

Las gacelas podrán acudir, pero dependerá del numero de gacelas que acudan, podrán vender más o menos número de acciones. En principio, la recomendación general es NO acudir y mantener en cartera. Aparte de que en septiembre se paga otro dividendo tradicionalmente.

En ellink que he puesto antes está bastante bien explicado.


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Que no os enteráis que el IBEX se mueve al son de la prima de riesgo y ésta está bajando. Si por casualidad bajase a 200 o 150, la fiesta será grandiosa, en banca por supuesto. :fiufiu:



eh, eh, no generalice que es muy feo

esta gráfica la colgué en abril en el foro (siento que no tenga la calidad de la otra que colgué a la mañana, pero estos becarios ya se sabe...) 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-emitidos-bancos-y-cajas-24.html#post8705804


----------



## Malus (26 Jul 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Osea, que cualquier otro accionista no se va a beneficiar lo más mínimo de la OPA, ¿es eso? Desde luego no las gacelas...
> 
> Será que soy muy novato para estas cosas pero, ¿no es un poco sucio que cuando un inversor mayoritario necesita salirse, se haga una OPA que le pague sus acciones a más de lo que marca el mercado?
> 
> Entiendo que la OPA ya está aprobada por otra parte. No sé qué consecuencias tendrá esto en la cotización :cook:



Se van a comprar unos 15,5 M de acciones. Si acuden a la opa con más acciones pues se compraran un porcentaje de cada uno hasta completar esos 15,5, las demás se quedan sin compran. Viene explicado en el link que pusieron más atrás.


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2013)

Atendiendo a un sinfín de peticiones que me piden que complete la ya de por sí esclarecedora gráfica de esta mañana, no puedo negarme a poneros el timing y algún dato más para que lo tengáis todo a güevo



























Buen provecho.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2013)

Los usanos no bajan así que subirán entonces. Al tiempo. O mucho cambia el panorama o hacen la 3,14 de todos los días.


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Jul 2013)

Stops dinamicos puestos, a 5,25 SAN y a 9,3 FCC....veremos hasta donde llegan....

---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 15:33 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Atendiendo a un sinfín de peticiones que me piden que complete la ya de por sí esclarecedora gráfica de esta mañana, no puedo negarme a poneros el timing y algún dato más para que lo tengáis todo a güevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tremendo grafico. Ese si lo entiendo y no lo que el pirata por aqui que no hay dios que se aclare....


----------



## alimon (26 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Stops dinamicos puestos, a 5,25 SAN y a 9,3 FCC....veremos hasta donde llegan....
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 15:33 ----------
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, Los amigos de dronji están contigo:

El economista jefe del BCE: 'La crisis se recrudecerá a finales de otoño'


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jul 2013)

Está muy chungo usa hoy


----------



## Krim (26 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los usanos no bajan así que subirán entonces. Al tiempo. O mucho cambia el panorama o hacen la 3,14 de todos los días.



Tiene pinta...y con USA verde, no doy un duro por cortos en ningún sitio.

Maese, si el velón rojo instantáneo no le ha mareado (que ya me figuro que no porque está usted curado de espantos) ¿Cree que podemos darle el premio a la troleada de la semana?


¿O piensa usted, como yo, que sin duda ha sido el jato poniéndose corto? lo que obviamente quiere decir que hay que entrar largo con todo.


----------



## inversobres (26 Jul 2013)

Hoy es viernes






Dejense de mamonadas de bolsa y disfruten:

[YOUTUBE]v2AC41dglnM[/YOUTUBE]



Gran grafico, por fin mi taimin'.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 15:53 ----------

Janus la 3,14 puede llegar ahora a menos 5. La confianza consumidor. Veremos que pasa, se juega parte de la sesion usa ahi.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 15:56 ----------

3,14 al cuadrado. 8400 vamos a tocarte.


----------



## Antigona (26 Jul 2013)

Dios está eufórico el Ibex. El Dax y el DJ en -0.5% y el sigue en +1

Que buen cierre para el finde.

Me lo he pensado mejor y paso de quedarme líquido, hay vamos con esas Caixas, eso sí, están muy sosas...


----------



## inversobres (26 Jul 2013)

Usa va a cerrar en verde, tomadlo como querais. No hay mas.


----------



## Krim (26 Jul 2013)

Cuidado, cuidado, que la euforia es justamente lo que buscan....


Lo que "robes" por el camino, guay está, pero no te fíes un pelo, que la euforia no es porque el país tenga muy buena pinta precisamente....


----------



## inversobres (26 Jul 2013)

Viene el lobo, vamos a meternos en la cueva porque nos muerde el culo. 8400.

@krim, si algo he aprendido en este hilo es que hay un muro de hormigon de kilometro y medio entre la bolsa y el mundo real.

No te fies de la situacion real para mirar al ibex.

Usa como una fiera a por el verde. Vaya follada que estan montando.


----------



## Krim (26 Jul 2013)

Hoy se pone verde hasta Melisandre...


----------



## atman (26 Jul 2013)

Olvídense del rebote tempranero en el SP... no sé lo que durará... pero yo digo que casca... hoy casca... los alcistas se están mostrando mucho más flojos y con miedo a quedarse a biertos y los bajistas empiezan a ganar "momento" y confianza para mantener. A ratos, hasta se nos ve... pero necesitamos colaboración...

Por cierto, las galletas de hoy son para Expedia -26% nenes!! y para Zynga -17%.


----------



## ave phoenix (26 Jul 2013)

Dentro de ANR en 5.41
pensando en vender AMD...:


----------



## atman (26 Jul 2013)

En Apple comentaba que tendría pasar valores resistencia, y pasó sin convicción en lo que para mí ya es falsa rotura. Yo me iría poniendo el paracaídas... porque puede ir a plomo...


----------



## Antigona (26 Jul 2013)

A mi lo que no me gusta de la subida del Ibex es que el volumen está siendo pírrico en casi todos los valores.

En cuanto venga septiembre veremos lo que pasa realmente.

En Agosto realmente va a estar ultramanipulado y va de cabeza a por los 8600, peeeero, con tan poco volumen esto no es nada sólido.


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Jul 2013)

A sacyr la llevan aguantando todo el dia, en el momento que entra un poco de volumen se dispara hacia arriba e inmediatamente vuelven a vender.

El lunes resultados y a esperar a ver que han decidido los leones.

Una belleza seria que en la subasta cerrase al alza con 2,72-2,73


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2013)

Cliffs tiene buenas intenciones. Algunos valores "metallurgical" están cambiando incipientemente de sesgo. Nada del otro patio y sí un atisbo a considerar en trading.


----------



## Roninn (26 Jul 2013)

Ibex descorrelacionandose del SP?. Habra que ver como va el spread sp/ibex. 

Algo huele a podrido en Dinanarca


----------



## atman (26 Jul 2013)

Avisados estaban... a ver si nos dejan jugar, o todavía nos ponen mirando a Cuenca...

stops ajustados...


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Ibex descorrelacionandose del SP?. Habra que ver como va el spread sp/ibex.
> 
> Algo huele a podrido en Dinanarca



Descorrelacionado lleva 4 años. Quizá tu sorpresa está en que el sentido de la descorrelación es el contrario al de tanto tiempo. Pero amigo, lleva dos días así por lo que no hay nada de sustancia.

Cuando el SP se ponga a bajar, verás al IBEX corriendo en Yamaha.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jul 2013)

Pues nada

Al rojo fresa de la mano de USA

Ahora sí, lateral cansino bajista


----------



## Antigona (26 Jul 2013)

Se enfría la subida! Bueno, mis caixas siguen ahí tranquilitas de momento, congeladas en mi precio de entrada. Qué aburrimiento es tradear con las acciones. A ver cuando puedo empezar con los futuros y las cosas serias de verdad.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2013)

Pillo simio para el cierre.

Ahora os leo los post del día


----------



## Roninn (26 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Descorrelacionado lleva 4 años. Quizá tu sorpresa está en que el sentido de la descorrelación es el contrario al de tanto tiempo. Pero amigo, lleva dos días así por lo que no hay nada de sustancia.
> 
> Cuando el SP se ponga a bajar, verás al IBEX corriendo en Yamaha.



Si, correcto. Al largo ibex/ corto SP me referia. Sé que no significa nada por ahora pero como hecho curioso me hacia gracia resaltarlo.

Saludos y happy hunting,


----------



## Krim (26 Jul 2013)

Owned para mi y para inversobres...joder.


----------



## alimon (26 Jul 2013)

Una duda, donde puedo ver que empresas presentan resultados la próxima semana??

Tengo un par de webs, pero me dicen cosas diferentes.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2013)

no hay porvenir para los que osen desafiar a la jran bajista :no:


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2013)

Caviar para el intelecto

[YOUTUBE]EXVrTCjetLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Antigona (26 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Owned para mi y para inversobres...joder.



¿Por qué? ¿Qué os ha pasado?


----------



## atman (26 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Owned para mi y para inversobres...joder.



Financieras cubriéndose, el owned igual no ha hecho más que empezar...


----------



## Antigona (26 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Caviar para el intelecto
> 
> [YOUTUBE]EXVrTCjetLg[/YOUTUBE]



Ostia, Bertok, no me jodas que tú crees en la Singularidad????????

Dios, jajajaja, retiro entonces todo lo que me haya metido contigo. ::::

Pero siendo así, ¿Crees realmente que el contexto económico adverso no está poniendo en peligro la llegada de la Singularidad? Yo ya la retraso en unos diez años a la fecha que Raymond propone.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Jul 2013)

Buenas tardes, llevo todo el día fuera.

Qué ha pasado con PRS que hay órdenes a tres decimales?


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay porvenir para los que osen desafiar a la jran bajista :no:



ponte largo mamón ::

Eres totalmente contrarian


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas tardes, llevo todo el día fuera.
> 
> Qué ha pasado con PRS que hay órdenes a tres decimales?



Es un nuevo tipo de anzuelo y cebo.


----------



## atman (26 Jul 2013)

Atrasados hasta en Singularidad... : por favor, pasen y vean lo último... :rolleye: gracias. 


[YOUTUBE]RIkxVci-R4k[/YOUTUBE]

Por cierto, bonito powerpoint.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es un nuevo tipo de anzuelo y cebo.



Con dos ganchos veían que se escapaban algunos ::

ja ja ja


----------



## Krim (26 Jul 2013)

Na, que habíamos dicho que USA se ponía verde...En fin, que le vamos a hacer, 500€ palmados.


----------



## Cascooscuro (26 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es un nuevo tipo de anzuelo y cebo.



Entonces...hay que estar fuera de PRS maese Janus?


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Entonces...hay que estar fuera de PRS maese Janus?



Pues si uno quiere estar protegido a un gap del -50% de apertura, SI.

O activan lo que hace unas semanas parecía muy probable o se va por el inodoro. Hay un tema de egos y no querer reconocer ciertos temas que está impidiendo una salida medio digna.


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Tranquilo, Los amigos de dronji están contigo:
> 
> El economista jefe del BCE: 'La crisis se recrudecerá a finales de otoño'




que viene a decir lo que yo he puesto en mi última gráfica (que por cierto doy permiso para reproducir o copiar, no me importa compartir)

Finales de Otoño: Octubre

ya sabéis, October Fire...November Rain

[YOUTUBE]MtNpdT4IyxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jose (26 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> A mi lo que no me gusta de la subida del Ibex es que el volumen está siendo pírrico en casi todos los valores.
> 
> En cuanto venga septiembre veremos lo que pasa realmente.
> 
> En Agosto realmente va a estar ultramanipulado y va de cabeza a por los 8600, peeeero, con tan poco volumen esto no es nada sólido.



Yo opino igual..
Y como opinar es gratis, yo creo que no vamos a llegar a los 8600 de IBEX y que probablemente ya estamos viendo el último gallardete alcista. Quizá entre el lunes y el martes veamos los últimos coletazos para acabar de distribuir, a continuación Matias Prats en el telediario diciendo que la bolsa está subiendo mucho y zas en toda la boca.
La subida ha sido bastante vertical y en Agosto baja bastante la contratación con lo que es bastante fácil mover el índice a la baja y ponerlo en 7300-7400 para primeros de septiembre.

Está todo lleno de SL y es muy fácil hacerlos saltar en cascada.
Saludos;


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jul 2013)

Yo me huelo una trolleada bajista en el ibex de aúpa


----------



## Krim (26 Jul 2013)

Va a ser un troleo total...arriba abajo, y hasta dentro. Por mucho que digan, yo plantear la estrategia lo veo muy complicado. Bueno, o muy simple, buy and hold solo que al revés XD.


----------



## Misterio (26 Jul 2013)

Creo que van a hacer lo que llevan haciendo tanto tiempo, ahora lo han movido arriba del canal y ahora saldrá como siempre alguna noticia para bajarlo nuevamente, en ese arriba y abajo estan ganando una pasta gansa.

Creo que todo queda pendiente del 22 de Septiembre elecciones alemanas.


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2013)

Jose dijo:


> Yo opino igual..
> Y como opinar es gratis, yo creo que no vamos a llegar a los 8600 de IBEX y que probablemente ya estamos viendo el último gallardete alcista. Quizá entre el lunes y el martes ...



Yo creo que la cosa estará entre los días 30 y 31 de este mes. 
Los datos se van a juntar todos: Resultados Santander y BBVA (viscofán, grifols,y blabla) el INE publicará la inflación de junio y el PIB del segundo trimestre, los índices del comercio al por menor de junio, la balanza de pagos de mayo... 

hay una noticia de hoy que me tiene con la mosca detrás de la oreja y es que el BBVA ha dicho que va a poner 1000M para hipotecas del SAREB... y yo que sé... me parece una bajada de pantalones en toda regla, ya que hasta ahora se había negado a poner dinero en esa letrina.

Es posible, por pura casualidad lo digo, que los resultados de los dos mellizos (antes gemelitos) no sean muy buenos, aunque les metan más maquillaje que a Lady Gaga


----------



## Krim (26 Jul 2013)

Da igual...si son buenos, lo bueno será malo y lo que haga falta, ya sabe usted.


----------



## inversobres (26 Jul 2013)

Follada americana. Estos van a por el verde.


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2013)

Krim, malos no serán por descontado, pero la mierda por mucho que la tapes huele y llegará un momento que empezará a asomar algún cagajón por debajo de la alfombra

por lo que conozco, la morosidad de la pequeña y mediana empresa estos meses tiene que haberse disparatado. Las que no quiebran, están pilladísimas. Trabajo haciendo estudios epidemiológicos y de control sanitario y mayormente me muevo en el sector primario (produccion ganadera) y secundario de alimentación, no hay empresa que pague al día a los pocos empleados que les quedan... las deudas que tiene espantan: decenas de millones para pocas decenas de empleados.
Pescanova fue la primera de lo que serán muchas,estamos hablando de un sector que si va mal imagínate, ya que la gente comer tiene que comer, antes se priva de otras cosas.

por otro lado mi mujer tiene un pequeño comercio (en su momento funcionó bien y hoy sólo cubre para pagar seguridades sociales y los pedidos) y la situación te juro que es más que dantesca en este sector. 
Cierran comercios a tutiplén, los proveedores desaparecen de un día para otro quebrados, la gente deja pufos después de haber quemado todas las naves (hipotecas de vivenda para sostener el negocio inclusive)...


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2013)




----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2013)

Sí sí Tono, todo ok.... De acuerdo. 

Veo de cerca decenas de casos como los que dices. 

Últimamente demasiados importadores que no pagan al transitario. Pero es que el transitario tiene que pagar el iva de lo importado.... A nada que no le paguen el flete y el iva unos cuantos clientes ya está jodido. 

Ejemplo de estas últimas.... Blusens. 

Estoy viendo últimamente muchos concursos de acreedores y las deudas tanto con proveedores, bancos y seguridad social es cojonuda. 

Y es que todo va en cadena..... 

Los bancos sacaran buenos resultados, no como los de hace seis años que ganaban 10.000 millones como el Santander, pero una empresa que con la crisis actual te saca unos beneficios de 5.000 euros, pues oye.... No está mal, no? 

Otra cosa es la mierda de la que dices están llenos.... De momento el estado les apoya y les va limpiando mierda poco a poco. 


En fin.... Veremos....


----------



## Tono (26 Jul 2013)

Si esos beneficios fueran reales Paulistano... pero ya sabemos que aquí tanto se pasa de tener beneficios de 500M a tener pérdidas de 3000M overnight

bueno al menos son honestos y los dividendos se pagan con nuevas acciones imprimiendo hasta el infinito y más allá...

(no me hagáis caso, son cosas de viejunos larguistas)


----------



## alimon (26 Jul 2013)

Aqui os veo a todos con las orejas tiesas esperando los resultados de la próxima semana de BBVA, Santander........... Que si datos del PIB y tal.

Y nadie ha mencionado que el lunes presenta también sus resultados DIA, a los cuales, yo si que estaría muy atento.


----------



## caida libre (26 Jul 2013)

¿Qué os parece esta noticia sobre Duro Felguera? Aprovecho para preguntar porque recuerdo que había varios foreros siguiendo este valor.

Economa/Empresas.- Arranca el plazo de aceptacin de la OPA de Duro Felguera, que finalizar el 9 de septiembre

¿Pensáis que esta OPA hará subir la cotización de Duro Felguera? Me llama la atención que cotice a 4,88 y sin embargo en la OPA se ofrezca 5,53 po acción.

¿Alguien puede explicar un poco mejor lo que supone esta noticia para el valor y sus accionistas? Gracias


----------



## Malus (26 Jul 2013)

caida libre dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece esta noticia sobre Duro Felguera? Aprovecho para preguntar porque recuerdo que había varios foreros siguiendo este valor.
> 
> Economa/Empresas.- Arranca el plazo de aceptacin de la OPA de Duro Felguera, que finalizar el 9 de septiembre
> 
> ...



Busca unas páginas antes, hay un link que lo explica. No es tan bonito como lo pintan.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 20:34 ----------




alimon dijo:


> Dejo esto,por si a alguno le puede interesar el tema de MDF, aun está a tiempo.
> Especial OPA Duro Felguera Ercros y Resultados Fersa | Intereconomía | 1049453



Este es el link donde lo explican.


----------



## inversobres (26 Jul 2013)

VIX hostiandose y usa a por el verde. 

Lo dicho, SP cierra plano y aun podran ir a por los 1700. La sesion de hoy ha sido para sacar mucha pasta en el SP.


----------



## tarrito (26 Jul 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pzD3s1jZNvY[/YOUTUBE]

espero que tengamos representación foril 

Piratón quizás : haciendo coincidir las vacaciones ienso:

:baile:


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]pzD3s1jZNvY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> espero que tengamos representación foril
> 
> ...



Jrande, eres un forero que merece la pena.

Esto es la bomba, y en directo hasta las dos de la mañana!!!!

Make some noise!!!!!!!!!!!, y ahora Hardwell que es de mis favoritos. Hands on!!!!


----------



## inversobres (26 Jul 2013)

USA plano y VIX pasando a rojo. 

Estos hijos de la grandisima puta siempre la estan liando igual. Como nos tengan asi todo el verano no queda ni dios aqui.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> USA plano y VIX pasando a rojo.
> 
> Estos hijos de la grandisima puta siempre la estan liando igual. Como nos tengan asi todo el verano no queda ni dios aqui.


----------



## inversobres (26 Jul 2013)

VIX bien rojo. Seguimos en las mismas. 120 puntos de recorrido para hacer nada.

Vaya mes de agosto que espera la madre de dios que mierda.


----------



## sr.anus (26 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]pzD3s1jZNvY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> espero que tengamos representación foril
> 
> ...



un directo, sin anuncios y ya tal


Tomorrowland :: Audio Player


----------



## inversobres (26 Jul 2013)

Con dos cojones cierre en verde.

El lunes seguimos de fiesta. Manda huevos, luego dicen que esto no esta manipulado, las pelotas. 

Hemos de pasar los 1700 por ley.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 22:03 ----------

Mirad el Ibex, 8400 clavados. Que curioso donde lo van a dejar para el lunes.

A ver si no hay noticias este fin de semana. Y por dios, en el proximo hilo de agosto nada de predicciones que nos salen por la culata.


----------



## Sealand (26 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Jrande, eres un forero que merece la pena.
> 
> Esto es la bomba, y en directo hasta las dos de la mañana!!!!
> 
> Make some noise!!!!!!!!!!!, y ahora Hardwell que es de mis favoritos. Hands on!!!!



Otro que lo está escuchando y viendo a ratos... de paisanaje me gustó más el UMF Split


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Busca unas páginas antes, hay un link que lo explica. No es tan bonito como lo pintan.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 20:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Algun forero ya ha escrito sobre Duro Felguera las diversas golfadas.


----------



## Abner (26 Jul 2013)

Dependiendo de si cuento desde el 12 de mayo o desde el 24 de abril hoy habrían distribuido o prácticamente nada o unos 400 contratos, quedándonos en un caso en -2334 y en otro en -1800 respectivamente. 

Complicadita la situación para su análsis, pero todo apunta a que se seguirá subiendo. Tanto si despliegan los acostumbrados 3 mil y pico contratos como si despliegan los 5000 que hicieron en la bajada anterior, a este ritmo, nos plantamos fácil en 8500 _o más_. 

No hay niveles abiertos sin tocar. 

God bless yah


----------



## inversobres (26 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Dependiendo de si cuento desde el 12 de mayo o desde el 24 de abril hoy habrían distribuido o prácticamente nada o unos 400 contratos, quedándonos en un caso en -2334 y en otro en -1800 respectivamente.
> 
> Complicadita la situación para su análsis, pero todo apunta a que se seguirá subiendo. Tanto si despliegan los acostumbrados 3 mil y pico contratos como si despliegan los 5000 que hicieron en la bajada anterior, a este ritmo, nos plantamos fácil en 8500 _o más_.
> 
> ...



Siguen empapelando. Todo el mes de agosto subiendo y mareando en 500-600. Septiembre... Mañana hablamos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Jul 2013)

Como veis bbva para el lunes?


----------



## Krim (27 Jul 2013)

Al final los putos yankis cerraron en verde? Pues nada, dóblenme el owned...HdlGP, que bien juegan.


----------



## jo-ta (27 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Dependiendo de si cuento desde el 12 de mayo o desde el 24 de abril hoy habrían distribuido o prácticamente nada o unos 400 contratos, quedándonos en un caso en -2334 y en otro en -1800 respectivamente.
> 
> Complicadita la situación para su análsis, pero todo apunta a que se seguirá subiendo. Tanto si despliegan los acostumbrados 3 mil y pico contratos como si despliegan los 5000 que hicieron en la bajada anterior, a este ritmo, nos plantamos fácil en 8500 _o más_.
> 
> ...



De los datos que le proporciona el visual chart, ¿como distingue que es un contrato positivo o negativo?


----------



## Janus (27 Jul 2013)

Peliculón is coming.

[YOUTUBE]fO4KEAv-R1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (27 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Como veis bbva para el lunes?



Acompañando al IBEX y al santander.

Y dependerá de las expectativas sobre sus resultados que al final serán buenos para los que tengan las tragaderas de creérselos.

Supongo que tanto santander como BBVA habrán empeorado sus resultados en España 
...lo que tengo enormes ganas de ver es cómo vendrán de maquillados los resultados de BBVA en Méjico y los de Santander en Brasil


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2013)

Good morning everybody!!!:


Pregunta para los sacynerosos, lunes a qué hora se presentan resultados?? Al cierre??

En la web de sacyr no he visto tal info.

Aquí tenéis a vuestra niña.


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2013)

http://gizmologia.com/2012/12/leap-gadget-interactuar-pc

El invento no esta nada mal, ya pueden ponerse las pilas los de marketing de microsoft con kinect

https://www.leapmotion.com


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> elaborate more plx ::











Tio Masclet dijo:


> Lo ha clavado: No sé si la entrada es buena y el aburrimiento es supremo. La única ventaja es que hasta el momento no tenemos susto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 12:28 ----------
> 
> ...











mataresfacil dijo:


> simplemente ponte un stop loss, esta peleandose en la puta subida de los 2,70, y puede corregir un poco, pero aunque corrija lo normal sera subir.
> El lunes creo que dan resultados, veremos tema deuda.
> Con respecto a cortos, unos pocos ya se han bajado de este coche y eso es bueno.
> Hoy volumen 0.



La ultima vez reducieron las posiciones cortas como un 1% que no esta nada mal, de ahí el arreon que lleva hacia arriba.Este lunes no solo presentan resultados si no que debería aparecer como ha quedado el saldo de cortos del viernes que tocaba renovación, ya saben aunque es el viernes la CNMV lo publica el lunes, martes e incluso algún verano les he visto posponerlo hasta el miércoles.Si suben los cortos yo ajustaría el stop loss si los reducen pondría uno sl con un rango bastante amplio. Aviso a navegantes lo que ha servido para fcc y sacyr no traten de replicarlo en otros chicharros del continuo, al menos hasta que no se reduzcan los cortos.Las dos empresas que ahora mismo tienen un porcentaje de cortos parecido al que tenían las constructoras hace unos meses son abengoa y acerinox.


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-28013811


----------



## Tono (27 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Good morning everybody!!!:
> 
> 
> Pregunta para los sacynerosos, lunes a qué hora se presentan resultados?? Al cierre??
> ...



Ojalá ganes un montón de pasta y te marches de ahí para nunca volver.

por favor te pido que no te vuelvas a considerar sacyneroso, sería colocarte a la altura de esta calaña:

Según Bárcenas, Manuel Manrique de Sacyr le pagó 200.000 euros | El Mundo Financiero

Bárcenas dijo al juez que Cospedal le pidió hablar con Sacyr sobre donativos - Actualidad - CLM24 - Hoy en Castilla La Mancha

Sacyr presta dinero a su presidente para hacer frente a su deuda personal - elConfidencial.com

Sacyr donó 60.000 euros al PP un mes antes de ganar el contrato de Toledo - elConfidencial.com


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Ojalá ganes un montón de pasta y te marches de ahí para nunca volver.
> 
> por favor te pido que no te vuelvas a considerar sacyneroso, sería colocarte a la altura de esta calaña:
> 
> ...



Aunque parezca mentira es practica habitual en todas las constructoras del mundo mundial, el otro dia escuchaba aun aleman quejarse de lo mismo en su pais.


----------



## Tono (27 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Aunque parezca mentira es practica habitual en todas las constructoras del mundo mundial, el otro dia escuchaba aun aleman quejarse de lo mismo en su pais.



¿y que le pasa a un político alemán cuando la sospecha, no digo la certeza, se cierne sobre él?


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2013)

Tono, 

No estoy en el valor....hice entrada en 2,58 y me sacaron de mala manera a 2,54.

Desde entonces en liquidez total, si bien, si baja a 2,60 probaré una entrada.

He estado mareando la perdiz con gamesa,sacyr, abemgoa b....que si, que las he sacado pasta, pero mucho mas habria sacado de comprar unas santanderes a 4,80 queme encantaban


----------



## Tono (27 Jul 2013)

jjje, Paulis, por eso puse el comunicado de la CNMV de la jugada cochina de Botines (y sólo queda imaginarse lo que no ha comunicado y hecho a través de testaferros y pantallas)

Guarda la liquidez, ya has perdido el rally alcista y espera y si te atreves métete en la caída, que la habrá y muy dura.

Ahora una duda mía sobre BME, ha habido unos movimientos anormales y saco un montón de conclusiones pero ninguna me deja cómodo. 
como ya sabéis BME es una rara avis, hasta ahora guardada como paño en oro por los grandes bancos, su cotización no depende de nada y el juego está en intentar promediar a la baja para sacr el mayor provecho de los dividendos. Vamos que es más simple que el mecanismo de un chupete y lo único que podría asustarla sería una Tasa Tobin.

Bien, ahora lo que está pasando (copiado de Rankia) y lamento el tocho ppero visto quién está implicado merece la pena leerlo



> Hace apenas tres años, BBVA, Banco Santander, La Caixa, Bankia y BNP Paribas controlaban conjuntamente el 25% de Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME). Esta participación, junto al 5,33% en manos del Banco de España daba al holding que agrupa a los mercados españoles el marchamo de intocable para sus grandes competidores mundiales, que siempre han visto en BME una estupenda palanca de crecimiento en Europa. Hasta ahora, el grupo que preside Antonio Zoido se ha resistido como gato panza arriba. Pero en plena crisis los grandes bancos españoles han encontrado la excusa perfecta para deshacer posiciones y engordar su maltrechas cajas. Primero fue Santander, que en febrero de 2010 vendió el 2,5% del capital por 42 millones de euros. Luego fue el turno de Bankia, que en marzo del año pasado colocó entre inversores su 4,2% por algo más de 70 millones de euros. Y ahora ha llegado el de BBVA, que en las últimas semanas ha vendido en el mercado reduciendo su participación desde el 6,61% al 4%.
> El resultado es que el núcleo duro de accionistas privados de BME ha reducido su participación hasta el 15%. El resto es 'free float'. En la presentación de los resultados realizada este martes, el grupo intentó quitar hierro a la venta de acciones por parte de BBVA asegurando que "estos movimientos son algo muy natural, no nos preocupan y nos sentimos muy apoyados por todos los accionistas, también por BBVA".
> Aunque no se puede considerar BME como una empresa opable -toda adquisición de acciones superior al 1% del capital del grupo debe contar con el visto bueno de la Comisión Nacional de Mercado de Valores (CNMV) en una suerte de blindaje que sigue en pie- es evidente que el capital del grupo está hoy mucho más disperso que cuando salió a bolsa amparado por todos sus accionistas históricos. Por ejemplo, Banco Santander llegó a controlar el 8% de las acciones en 2008.
> "En algún momento el grupo tendrá que participar en el proceso de reestructuración de los mercados mundiales. Hasta ahora ha rehusado todas las invitaciones y se ha cerrado en banda a cualquier negociación, pero esta situación no puede ser eterna. Máxime cuando ya hay sólo dos accionistas con más de 5% del capital, uno de ellos es el Banco de España, y el 85% de las acciones circula libremente en bolsa", asegura uno de los analistas que siguen el valor.
> ...


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿y que le pasa a un político alemán cuando la sospecha, no digo la certeza, se cierne sobre él?



Pues imagino que a la mayoria nada. 

Recuerdo que decia que alrededor del Reichstag habia unos 5000 lobbits haciendo presion en uno u otro sentido, desde constructoras a empresas de limpieza.

Creo que ser politico es un chollo, una vez me dijeron que me metiese que me iria bien, dije que no. Si lo pienso bien me alegro porque lo mismo hubiese cojido sobres, no lo se.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el el ibex el saldo ha quedado en máximos y el precio en máximos , mal asunto



recojo el owned con retraso ::


----------



## sr.anus (27 Jul 2013)

[YOUTUBE]AbRysudNiXQ[/YOUTUBE]

OS dejo un video sobre el sistema de agricultura/alimentacion en EEUU, tocan hasta el tema monsanto y sus semillas modificadas


----------



## atman (27 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Leap, el gadget que cambiará la forma de interactuar con el PC - Gizmología
> 
> El invento no esta nada mal, ya pueden ponerse las pilas los de marketing de microsoft con kinect
> 
> https://www.leapmotion.com



Aysss. Está claro que no me leen... recibido el cacharrito el jueves... pero sigue en su caja... a ver si hoy me da tiempo y si no mañana les cuento...

Los de Leap Motion sólo han perfeccionado la tecnología Kinect ajustándola a un rango mucho más específico de detección.

Vean este montaje sobre la im-presionante composiciónde Fajerman... muchos, bueno, algunos, de ustedes no habían nacido cuando otros lloraban de la impresión que les causó este tema. En un ordenador es un poco kk. Pero les aseguro que en un equipo de alta fidelidad... es sencillamente impresionante.

[YOUTUBE]wOLEKROp3wY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Aysss. Está claro que no me leen... recibido el cacharrito el jueves... pero sigue en su caja... a ver si hoy me da tiempo y si no mañana les cuento...
> 
> Los de Leap Motion sólo han perfeccionado la tecnología Kinect ajustándola a un rango mucho más específico de detección.
> 
> ...



No lo vi,cuando tengo poco tiempo leo los post en zig-zag, así si no he entrado en el hilo me da tiempo a ver que se ha comentado en un % muy alto, el problema que siempre me dejo algo, como poco un 33% de la información, por desgracia en este caso me perdí el post. Sobre tecnología la verdad que se aprende mucho leyendote .Viendo el vídeo se nota que han elevado a otro nivel el sistema kinect, sin lugar a dudas esto terminara siendo una revolución como las impresoras en 3d.Cuando lo pruebe cuente nos sus impresiones, a70 $ parece muy barato.


----------



## tarrito (27 Jul 2013)

@Atman

yo sí le leo y sobretodo cuando escribe de "cacharrería" digital ... más de una cosa y dos, las he descubierto gracias a usted


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2013)

Hablando de tecnología...mirar el precio y los comentariosasi como las fechas de los mismos que han publicado los clientes que ya han comprado un Lumia...


http://www.amazon.es/product-review...iewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


Si no recierdo mal, creo que fue Atman el que dijo que windows 8 no estaba tan mal como a priori parecía ya que había sido creado para un entorno táctil por eso la interfaz metro chocaba tanto en un pc normal, no habia sido diseñado para eso.

Viendo los comentarios parece que Nokia no esta tan muerta

http://www.amazon.es/Nokia-Lumia-92...?ie=UTF8&qid=1374942231&sr=8-8&keywords=nokia


----------



## tarrito (27 Jul 2013)

a mí también me da esa sensación

también era de los que nos daba un duro por windows en móvil, ahora en cambio hasta me empiezan a gustar

me sigo quedando con android pero windows y nokia van mejorando, estoy hablando desde el punto de vista subjetivo del comprador, NO de la acción, eh! 

el nuevo lumia 625 puede entrar bien en la gama media, por ejemplo

Nokia Lumia 625 - Nokia

no recomiendo el 520, porque ya algunas de las mejoras para su hermanos mayores, a éste no le llegan.


ya que estamos con el temita ¿qué os parece la nexus 7 segunda generación?
es un "yai" o un "nai"?


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2013)

Los cortos en mercados foráneos no los tenia yo muy controlados pero bueno...he encontrado esto sobre Nokia


http://seekingalpha.com/article/1398671-short-interest-in-nokia-falls-sharply

Ehh voila


http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/nok/short-interest

En el nasdaq al poner el ticker aparece toda la serie histórica....y casualidades de la vida allí usan los mismos periodos temporales que aquí, cada 2 semanas


----------



## atman (27 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo vi,cuando tengo poco tiempo leo los post en zig-zag, así si no he entrado en el hilo me da tiempo a ver que se ha comentado en un % muy alto, el problema que siempre me dejo algo, como poco un 33% de la información, por desgracia en este caso me perdí el post. Sobre tecnología la verdad que se aprende mucho leyendote .Viendo el vídeo se nota que han elevado a otro nivel el sistema kinect, sin lugar a dudas esto terminara siendo una revolución como las impresoras en 3d.Cuando lo pruebe cuente nos sus impresiones, a70 $ parece muy barato.



Creo que no se acuerda. Nada más.. Fíjese que me parece que incluso me preguntó algo cuando lo puse la primera vez. Creo que he hablado 4-5 veces de esto en el hilo, pero puden haber pasado 6-8 meses.

Ya que ahora he captado su atención, anótese éste:

[YOUTUBE]Scanadu | Sending your Smart Phone to Med School[/YOUTUBE]

Yo cuando vea las especificaciones, y si son buenos, y todo parece indica que sí (fíjese dónde están trabajando), tambien lo pido. La cosa, de todos modos, estaría en encontrar oportunidades de poner un poquito de dinero ahí... pero eso es imposible. En un entorno de restricción del crédito y tal... la gente con ideas buenas sigue permitiéndose el lujo de elegir y hay mucha gente en la pomada...


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Creo que no se acuerda. Nada más.. Fíjese que me parece que incluso me preguntó algo cuando lo puse la primera vez. Creo que he hablado 4-5 veces de esto en el hilo, pero puden haber pasado 6-8 meses.
> 
> Ya que ahora he captado su atención, anótese éste:
> 
> ...




Puede ser que no me acuerde.Sobre scanadu si de verdad consiguen un gadget que haga de doctor ,seria impresionante. Trabajando para la NASA parece gente seria..Hoy mismo leí que la NASA quería implementar las impresoras 3d para crear comida en el espacio.El abanico de posibilidades con todas estas tecnologías es sencillamente incuantificable. Sobre lo de invertir en estas tecnologías no es imposible, simplemente que por cautela es mejor entrar cuando la tecnología ya sea madura, es cuestión de fijarse en empresas cotizadas.


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> a mí también me da esa sensación
> 
> también era de los que nos daba un duro por windows en móvil, ahora en cambio hasta me empiezan a gustar
> 
> ...



Yo no soy muy entendido en tecnología pero al margen de la nitidez de la pantalla y del 4g parece que no han innovado nada. Yo tengo la nexus 7 antigua y la verdad que me sigue pareciendo una gran compra eso si tiene ciertas limitaciones, no tiene hdmi y el micro USB esta capado, puede parecer una tontería pero por ejemplo en la tablet puedes meter películas y hoy en día casi todas las televisiones al margen de la conexión hdmi también tienen la de USB, por ejemplo en la son y que tengo yo desde un pendrive puedo ver divx


http://tabletzona.es/2013/07/24/el-...cial-caracteristicas-precio-y-disponibilidad/


----------



## atman (27 Jul 2013)

Venga, la última por hoy, en especial para los moteros.

[YOUTUBE]wCfjX-KEWmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (27 Jul 2013)

me da a mí que las google glasses van a chafar las ilusiones de los rusos y su casco

y Atman, tranquilo, seguro que sacan las google glasses con graduación 

las culo-glass glasses :ouch:


----------



## TenienteDan (27 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Los cortos en mercados foráneos no los tenia yo muy controlados pero bueno...he encontrado esto sobre Nokia
> 
> 
> Nokia Corporation (ADR) (NOK): Short Interest In Nokia Falls Sharply - Seeking Alpha
> ...



Muchas gracias!!


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2013)

Conversaciones en terracita de copas con paulistano. 

Apple se va a disparar porque va a romper un nuevo mercado. Me lo cuenta uno que se va a EEUU a currar ahora, jefazo de empresa española líder en su sector en el tema de aplicaciones móviles. 

Las pistas que ha dado ha sido la del tema tv que aquí se ha tratado..... Y la que nunca había oído.... Ropa inteligente.... Desde la chaqueta controlas tu móvil. 

No se no se.... 

Ahí lo dejo para los tecnológicos del hilo. 


Bertok se pondría malo..... Hablan de que la renta variable española está barata. Que seguirá subiendo porque el SP va a seguir subiendo porque la reserva federal no va a parar de inyectar pasta. 

Los tres artistas mba del iese y diciendo auténticas burradas sobre este tema. 

Zapatero a tus zapatos. 

Que yo tampoco se, pero coño, no lo afirmo sentando cátedra.


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Conversaciones en terracita de copas con paulistano.
> 
> Apple se va a disparar porque va a romper un nuevo mercado. Me lo cuenta uno que se va a EEUU a currar ahora, jefazo de empresa española líder en su sector en el tema de aplicaciones móviles.
> 
> ...



yo tb creo que apple puede dar alguna buena sorpresa,ganan mucho y mas aun gastan poco y una liquidez de 140.000.Lo de la ropa ya se me habia ocurrido a mi hace años pero yo no tengo el conocimiento para inventarlo,el que lo haga se forra.Imaginaos un traje que tenga tejidos inteligentes que se adapten a climas extremos o que el propio traje capte la energia solar o del viento y por ejemplo recargue tu movil,tablet,netbook...Las posibilidades son infinitas


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2013)

Este ha comentado que no sería algo tan exagerado como la chaqueta de regreso al futuro que se te adapta..... Pero si en zapatillas que miden los kms que recorres, el que lleven auricular y micrófono.... Yo que se.... 

En unos años lo vemos!


----------



## ironboletaire (27 Jul 2013)

En mi opinión, estamos en una fase de distribución avanzada a nivel de bolsa USA y distribución menor en bolsa Española, creo se verán máximos en Julio y que Agosto vendrá fuerte a la baja, con ventas masivas y apalanque de institucionales a la baja.


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Este ha comentado que no sería algo tan exagerado como la chaqueta de regreso al futuro que se te adapta..... Pero si en zapatillas que miden los kms que recorres, el que lleven auricular y micrófono.... Yo que se....
> 
> En unos años lo vemos!



El problema de la chaqueta de regreso al futuro que solo era de sport, tu ponle a un ejecutivo un traje con corbata que se refriguere solo...bufff la demanda en una ciudad como Madrid seria exponencial y ya ni te cuento en egipto, dubai...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jul 2013)

Hola amigos


----------



## hydra69 (27 Jul 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hola amigos



ahmmm hola....:|


----------



## Tono (27 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pues imagino que a la mayoria nada.
> 
> Recuerdo que decia que alrededor del Reichstag habia unos 5000 lobbits haciendo presion en uno u otro sentido, desde constructoras a empresas de limpieza.
> 
> Creo que ser politico es un chollo, una vez me dijeron que me metiese que me iria bien, dije que no. Si lo pienso bien me alegro porque lo mismo hubiese cojido sobres, no lo se.



Ten por seguro que el día que tengas un sobre delante (y para ello en España no hace falta estar en política, simplemente basta con estar en una posición en la que un movimiento de dinero dependa de tí) lo que hagas, lo que decidas en ese momento, condicionará el resto de tu vida profesional y, ya que todo va unido, personal.

Me han ofrecido sobres en mi vida profesional como persona que decidía a que laboratorio farmacéutico comprar vacunas para establecer programas vacunales en una población, he tenido sobres delante como asesor de una consellería en materia de sanidad para inclinarme a la hora de asesorar en decretos autonómicos (asesor profesional externo al que se pide consejo, sin vínculos políticos o económicos) incluso, aunque parezca ridículo, como presidente de la comunidad de vecinos para decidir a quién conceder una derrama o el mantenimiento de los ascensores. 
He visto cheques regalo del Corte Inglés con 5 cifras por incluir en congresos una mención a determinado producto farmacéutico...

Y temas más gordos de corrupción, ya que estuve metido en un negocio de instalaciones de cocinas, en los cuales el sobre tenía que llenarlo yo para lubricar el negocio con promotoras. Incluso, en una de las experiencias más alucinantes y absurdas de mi vida, un banco ya desaparecido me puso sobre la mesa un crédito de 6 millones si yo ponía 300000€ de aval, con la condición de que el 15% del crédito era para gratificar las atenciones recibidas. 

Nunca he entrado al trapo. Ni tengo remordimientos por no haberlo hecho.

Vengo de una comida con viejos amigos donde el rioja y los chupitos nos han hecho cagarnos en este puto mierda de sistema en que vivimos, en el que todo funciona así, a base de limosnas y sobornos, donde la honradez y la capacidad profesional es lo que menos importa. 

Y después de todo este perogrullo, reitero mi pregunta sobre BME ¿alguien saca alguna conclusión de los movimientos sobre esta empresa?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jul 2013)

Blup-Blup, olas golpeando el casco, un cabo golpeando un ovenque es lo único que se oye.

This is life!


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2013)

Alguien sabe como pasar los datos de las posiciones cortas que aparecen en el nasdaq a excel de forma automática?
En yahoo se puede decargar las cotización en formato csv


Cortos de Nokia

Tenia pensado hacer un seguimiento a los cortos de las carboneras de Janus

---------- Post added 27-jul-2013 at 23:03 ----------

Vaya forma de cortejar que tienen los fondos con los cortos de james river

Cortos de James River


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Conversaciones en terracita de copas con paulistano.
> 
> Apple se va a disparar porque va a romper un nuevo mercado. Me lo cuenta uno que se va a EEUU a currar ahora, jefazo de empresa española líder en su sector en el tema de aplicaciones móviles.
> 
> ...



el smart money no esta en bolsa española. Olvida lo que digan sujetos individuales y fijate en el grafico que representa la opinion de todo el mercado.

Esta dentro de un ciclo primario bajista mientras el SP se esta fumandose la ultima etapa de un largo ciclo primaria alcista. Esta divergencia no es fruto de la casualidad y refleja que el dinero no se acerca a españa ni por equivocacion.

Seguiremos al mercado por donde rompa pero mientras esta ¿distribuyendo? ni acercarse.

No es nuevo: creo que todavia veremos un minimo de 5° bajista que despioje a toda una generacion de manos debiles para poder comenzar el superciclo hasta un minimo de culibex en 22.000 puntos.

Si rompemos a la baja, posiblemente la 5° bajista y el extenso suelo de un ciclo bajista tan largo ocupe cerca de 2-3 años. Si nos vamos a la baja grabaos en el coco el 2017 y tened pasta .....


----------



## hydra69 (27 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien sabe como pasar los datos de las posiciones cortas que aparecen en el nasdaq a excel de forma automática?
> En yahoo se puede decargar las cotización en formato csv
> 
> 
> Cortos de Nokia



El historico de precios si te lo permite descargar en csv...lo hace a traves de un java script...

getQuotes(true);

Ahora bien como aplicarlo a la página de posiciones cortas,a traves del explorador....no se si hay alguno en la sala que sepa hacerlo...


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> El historico de precios si te lo permite descargar en csv...lo hace a traves de un java script...
> 
> getQuotes(true);
> 
> Ahora bien como aplicarlo a la página de posiciones cortas,a traves del explorador....no se si hay alguno en la sala que sepa hacerlo...



Estaria genial porque podria tener dos tablas una con la cotización y otra con los cortos.


----------



## hydra69 (27 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estaria genial porque podria tener dos tablas una con la cotización y otra con los cortos.



Intentaré ver que puedo hacer pero no te puedo prometer nada...:|


----------



## tarrito (27 Jul 2013)

volviendo al tema tecnología que se puede ver en breve (años)

Ultra-thin e-skin could lead to advances in medicine, cool wearable computing (video)


@Piratón yo le situaba en el tomorrowland ... y ahora resulta que está en plan chill 100%


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2013)

Para Antigona, me mojo con transparencia.

El escenario a largo plazo podra ser consecuencia de politicas extractivas durante decadas sumado a avances tecnologicos y sobre las ciencias de la salud.

Perfectamente, el mundo puede estar dominado pouna pequeña elite que domina la riqueza y el aparato extractor. En manos de esta riqueza estaran los mayores avances sanitarios de forma que tendran al alcance la inmortalidad o expectativas de vida por encima de 200 años.

Estas elites extractivas viviran en territorios cerrados a cal y canto en pocas ubicaciones repartidas en USA , Europa y Asia.

Habra otra clase social sobre la que parasitara la clase elite pero tendra condiciones de vida pasables: comer, follar y sobrevivir.

El resto de planeta estara disfrutanto su propio mad max, luchando por comerse los unos a los otros en el inframundo. Los ataques medianamente organizados contra los "paraisos" de la elite extractiva seran repelidos violentamente por medos quimicos .... contagios en plan zombie mode.

No hay sitio digno para todos en el planeta ....

Faltan decadas para este escenario, antes hay que dar un nuevo paso en la globalizacion y parasitar Africa. En el proceso se ira germinando la elite extractiva ....

Voy a por un gin tonic


----------



## Janus (27 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para Antigona, me mojo con transparencia.
> 
> El escenario a largo plazo podra ser consecuencia de politicas extractivas durante decadas sumado a avances tecnologicos y sobre las ciencias de la salud.
> 
> ...



Jode, y yo que estoy deseando que haya un mundo mejor.

Yo discrepo. Es cierto que vamos a un mundo de desigualdad pero nada nuevo antes del siglo XX. Lo extraño ha sido el siglo XX y el avance de la clase media.

Pero nunca ha habido tantas oportunidades de poder saltar de un bando a otro. Preparacion, trabajo, mucho esfuerzo y obviamente tambien suerte. Antiguamente la gente estaba marcada desde el nacimiento. Hoy no es tanto asi.


----------



## HisHoliness (27 Jul 2013)

A por un gintonic? Querrás decir a por el séptimo gintonic.


Yo me voy a bailar samba. Y no es broma.

Por cierto los expertos, me podrían ayudar con la posibilidad de cubrir mis himbersiones con un corto mini IBEX? En qué se diferencian con un CDF IBEX? Por cada punto cuántos euros varía? Y que garantía tienes que tener? En el puto selfbank no lo explican muy bien y se me ha acabado el simulador...


----------



## itaka (27 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para Antigona, me mojo con transparencia.
> 
> El escenario a largo plazo podra ser consecuencia de politicas extractivas durante decadas sumado a avances tecnologicos y sobre las ciencias de la salud.
> 
> ...



joder, das unas ganas de replantearse tener descendencia leyendonte, que vamos.

---------- Post added 27-jul-2013 at 23:59 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Jode, y yo que estoy deseando que haya un mundo mejor.
> 
> Yo discrepo. Es cierto que vamos a un mundo de desigualdad pero nada nuevo antes del siglo XX. Lo extraño ha sido el siglo XX y el avance de la clase media.
> 
> Pero nunca ha habido tantas oportunidades de poder saltar de un bando a otro. Preparacion, trabajo, mucho esfuerzo y obviamente tambien suerte. Antiguamente la gente estaba marcada desde el nacimiento. Hoy no es tanto asi.



bueno, la desigualdad esta por ver si se podra mantener en estos niveles y por cuanto tiempo. cada vez que la tecnologia y la energía sea más facil de obtener y economica, creo que las desigualdades podran disminuir. pero vamos leyendo a bertok dan ganas de pedir hora al psicologo para no caer en una depresión


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Jode, y yo que estoy deseando que haya un mundo mejor.
> 
> Yo discrepo. Es cierto que vamos a un mundo de desigualdad pero nada nuevo antes del siglo XX. Lo extraño ha sido el siglo XX y el avance de la clase media.
> 
> Pero nunca ha habido tantas oportunidades de poder saltar de un bando a otro. Preparacion, trabajo, mucho esfuerzo y obviamente tambien suerte. Antiguamente la gente estaba marcada desde el nacimiento. Hoy no es tanto asi.



Ansio ese mundo mejor con las mismas ganas pero hay que ser realista.

O eres un ingenuo o viajas poco fuera de las princcipales plazas del primer mundo.

Vives y vivimos en el percentil 3% superior del planeta. La separacion de clases va al alza y las rentas del capital comienzan a pesar mas en el PIB mundial que las rentas del trabajo. No hace falta que te diga quien tiene el capital.

Respecto a ese mundo de oportunidades, de acuerdo pero dentro de la elite extractiva y la clase parasitada. El resto sera un puto mad max extendido por todo el planeta donde la oportunidadcsera aquella que te permita comer y quitarte de enmedio al competidor: depredador canibal.

---------- Post added 27-jul-2013 at 22:07 ----------




itaka dijo:


> joder, das unas ganas de replantearse tener descendencia leyendonte, que vamos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-jul-2013 at 23:59 ----------
> 
> ...



No dejes de follar por mi post .... faltan decadas.

Algo bueno que puedes hacr por ellos es enseñarles el arte de la caza. Tengo las series completas de Doomsday Preppers de Natgeo ....

No tengas miedo, paraliza y no deja pensar

---------- Post added 27-jul-2013 at 22:14 ----------




itaka dijo:


> joder, das unas ganas de replantearse tener descendencia leyendonte, que vamos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-jul-2013 at 23:59 ----------
> 
> ...



El mundo se dirige hacia una desigualdad brutal. No hay sitio para todos y las tesis de los escenarios de olduvai devoraran a la clase infraser.

Afortunadamente nosotros no lo veremos en su plenitud pero en pocas decadas tendremos a la elite extractiva en proceso aislacionista de la plebe


----------



## erpako (28 Jul 2013)

Alguno sigue anclado en la famosa novela de ciencia ficción "Un mundo Feliz".

UN MUNDO FELIZ

En fin,algunos piensan que el Mundo es la extensión de su propia trinchera y hacen apología de la frustración. Tengan cuidado esa forma de pensar puede ser muy tóxica.:no:


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Alguno sigue anclado en la famosa novela de ciencia ficción "Un mundo Feliz".
> 
> UN MUNDO FELIZ
> 
> En fin,algunos piensan que el Mundo es la extensión de su propia trinchera y hacen apología de la frustración. Tengan cuidado esa forma de pensar puede ser muy tóxica.:no:



Hamijo deje la frustacion para otro menestar. He tenido la suerte o desgracia de visitar muchos paises y no hay diavque deje de dar gracias por haber nacido donde he nacido, de trabajar donde trabajo y por tener la familia que tengo.

Nos pasamos el dia looking our dick cuaando la mayor parte del planeta es muy pobre y las ecpectativas de vida son horrendas. Las estadisticas de la FAO son reveladoras mientras aqui nos jugamos por orgullo en unos minutos la plata suficiente como para alimentar a una familia completa en un lugar tan poco sospechoso como Bolivia.

Y yo soy el primero que lo hago. Nuestra jaula de oro particular nos impide ver alrededor y el horizonte


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Jul 2013)

El desastre llegara, antes lo tenia claro, el petroleo, el fracking me hace replantearme los tiempos, pero el problema es el mismo y el final parecido.

Personalmente me la suda porque creo que no vivire el desastre al que se aproxima la humanidad.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El desastre llegara, antes lo tenia claro, el petroleo, el fracking me hace replantearme los tiempos, pero el problema es el mismo y el final parecido.
> 
> Personalmente me la suda porque creo que no vivire el desastre al que se aproxima la humanidad.



Salveme otro perrito e ira al cielo. usted es muy buena persona


----------



## erpako (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo deje la frustacion para otro menestar. He tenido la suerte o desgracia de visitar muchos paises y no hay diavque deje de dar gracias por haber nacido donde he nacido, de trabajar donde trabajo y por tener la familia que tengo.
> 
> Nos pasamos el dia looking our dick cuaando la mayor parte del planeta es muy pobre y las ecpectativas de vida son horrendas. Las estadisticas de la FAO son reveladoras mientras aqui nos jugamos por orgullo en unos minutos la plata suficiente como para alimentar a una familia completa en un lugar tan poco sospechoso como Bolivia.
> 
> Y yo soy el primero que lo hago. Nuestra jaula de oro particular nos impide ver alrededor y el horizonte



Una de las causas críticas de la pobreza es la superpoblación o dicho de otra manera el tener hijos como mano de obra barata y el "fondo de pensiones" de los padres. Pero esa pobreza material se mitiga con un mayor colaboración entre sus habitantes, casa que no sucede en el primer mundo.

En cambio, muchas veces los del primer mundo, tenemos una pobreza mucho mayor que es una insatisfacción permanente, consigamos lo que consigamos.

No haga tanto proselitismo con la pobreza. No tiene que ir tan lejos. Tal vez la tenga al al lado de su casa y materializada en una anciana que vive sola, enferma, sin que le importe a sus hijos y con una pensión baja.

La pobreza es mucho más allá que la FAO.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

confunde la pobreza con la infelicidad. Para el caso que nos ocupa no es lo mismo.


----------



## erpako (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> confunde la pobreza con la infelicidad. Para el caso que nos ocupa no es lo mismo.



¿Qué es peor ser pobre o infeliz?. O dicho de otra manera, no es cierto que la pobreza que usted muestra hace a sus víctimas infelices?.

Le pongo la pirámide de Maslow: Piramide de Maslow

La felicidad es el bien supremo, según Aristóteles y la disposición de bienes son medios.


> Para Aristóteles la felicidad es el “bien supremo”, el fin al cual están destinado todas nuestras acciones, el objetivo de la vida de los seres humanos. El nombre de “bien supremo” ya nos índica que hay otros inferiores a el. En efecto Aristóteles jerarquiza los bienes, pero todos ellos, toda acción, están destinados al superior, son medios que nos llevan a el, por tanto, esta cadena de medios y fines es limitada, de lo contrario, si no tuviéramos un objetivo final, la vida carecería de sentido. Este planteamiento podría llevarnos a la errónea impresión de que Aristóteles era relativista, nada más lejos de la realidad, ya que aunque un medio sea un mal, tiene como finalidad un bien (el supremo).


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> ¿Qué es peor ser pobre o infeliz?. O dicho de otra manera, no es cierto que la pobreza que usted muestra hace a sus víctimas infelices?.
> 
> Le pongo la pirámide de Maslow: Piramide de Maslow
> 
> La felicidad es el bien supremo, según Aristóteles y la disposición de bienes son medios.



sin llegar a los extremos ¿prefiere ser un ciudadano de Los Angeles agobiado pir el trabajo, el ritmo de vida wannabe, los costes sanitarios y educativos ...... o un padre de familia de las afueras de Sao Paulo con la tarea de salir cada dia buscar sustento para la familia en un entorno dominado por la elevada criminalidad?

Creo que no es lo mismo buscarse problemas que tenerlos.


----------



## TenienteDan (28 Jul 2013)

El concepto de felicidad no es el mismo ahora que el de la época de Aristoteles. Y de esto se un rato.

Por ejemplo, para Aristoteles parte de la felicidad consistía en la participación directa en las instituciones que decidían el devenir de la ciudad. Cosa que una rama del liberalismo (ya en el siglo XIX) odia profundamente y es totalmente contrario a su idea de felicidad (concepto de libertad negativa)

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## << 49 >> (28 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Por cierto los expertos, me podrían ayudar con la posibilidad de cubrir mis himbersiones con un corto mini IBEX? En qué se diferencian con un CDF IBEX? Por cada punto cuántos euros varía? Y que garantía tienes que tener? En el puto selfbank no lo explican muy bien y se me ha acabado el simulador...



El multiplicador del futuro mini-ibex es 1€ y el del ibex normal es de 10€. O sea, los puntos que siga subiendo el ibex son los mismos euros que pierdes si vendes un contrato de mini-ibex. Y análogamente, si decides comprar un contrato mini-ibex entonces los puntos que baje el ibex son los mismos euros que pierdes.

Actualmente la garantía de un mini-ibex es de 900€ a lo que habría que añadir la garantía del intermediario. Si es Selfbank, multiplicas por 1,5 y salen 1350€. Lógicamente, no se te ocurra tener solamente eso porque las ganancias y las pérdidas se liquidan diariamente y entrarías en números rojos a la menor subida.

No he operado nunca con CFD, pero la diferencia principal es que los futuros tienen vencimiento (tercer viernes de cada mes) y los CFD no.

Nota: Si es para cubrir también puedes comprar opciones "put", lo cual limitaría la pérdida al precio de la prima. El único problema es que las horquillas de precio en las opciones MEFF son bastante grandes. Si te decides por comprar opciones, mira también las opciones sobre Eurostoxx50 en el mercado Eurex.


----------



## Abner (28 Jul 2013)

Su puta madre. Comprad usanos que se acaban
Vozpópuli - Larry Summers, el gran culpable de la crisis según


----------



## amago45 (28 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estaria genial porque podria tener dos tablas una con la cotización y otra con los cortos.



En Excel, en la pestaña DATOS, obtener datos "Desde Web".
Se abre una venta, ahí pones el link de la web dónde están los cortos
Nokia Corporation (NOK) Short Interest - NASDAQ.com

Te aparecerán un par de mensajes diciendo que la información puede estar corrupta ... tú ni caso, di que confías en la fuente de datos.

Aparecerá una flecha amarilla al lado de la tabla de datos, haz click en ella y dale al botón importar. Ya tendrás la info en excel.

Después te vas a guardar como, y guardas el ficherito excel como CSV

Cuando quieras actualizar datos, le das al botón de Actualizar datos, y te los descargas actualizados

Espero me haya explicado bién

Si no, Youtube siempre ayuda ... aunque el locuro está un poco empanado ... 
13 DATOS EXTERNOS DE UNA WEB EN TIEMPO REAL CURSOS EXCEL - YouTube


----------



## Tono (28 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Este ha comentado que no sería algo tan exagerado como la chaqueta de regreso al futuro que se te adapta..... Pero si en zapatillas que miden los kms que recorres, el que lleven auricular y micrófono.... Yo que se....
> 
> En unos años lo vemos!




Si te crees que Apple le va a quitar el negocio de la ropa a Zara y a sus mujeres deseperadas vas muy desencaminado, por muchos conectores USB que pongan en las cremalleras o lectores de tarjetas en los bolsillos. 


Bertok, me recuerdas mucho a Stephen King y su novela Apocalipsis:o

Hay dos grandes novelas de ciencia-política ficción que para mí se están cumpliendo en cierta manera. 
El gran hermano de 1984 es casi una realidad, la tecnología que disfrutamos al mismo tiempo nos está vigilando (y condicionando). No creo que esta vigilancia sirva para crear dictaduras -salvo en la legión de fanáticos que han mordido la manzana envenenada de Apple.

Otra novela que ha dado en el clavo es Un Mundo Feliz. En cierta manera la obsolescencia programada de la vida humana ya existe, no hay más que ver la diferencia en esperanza de vida entre el 1º y 3º mundo. O dentro de un mismo país: los que conocéis bien USA sabéis como van las cosas allí, o pagas o te mueres de cualquier manera en una camilla de un hospital público. Esto ya está pasando en Grecia y parece más que probable que lo sufriremos aquí.

De cualquier manera yo no me preocuparía mucho por un futuro apocalíptico, en el presente tenemos armas nucleares en manos de unos pocos para destruir el mundo varias veces.

Mi visión perfecta del futuro es la de un modelo escandinavo con el clima del mediterráneo. 
Por mí que nos invadan las vikingas cuanto antes, violen a nuestros hombres y arrasen a nuestras feminazis.


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> sin llegar a los extremos ¿prefiere ser un ciudadano de Los Angeles agobiado pir el trabajo, el ritmo de vida wannabe, los costes sanitarios y educativos ...... o un padre de familia de las afueras de Sao Paulo con la tarea de salir cada dia buscar sustento para la familia en un entorno dominado por la elevada criminalidad?
> 
> Creo que no es lo mismo buscarse problemas que tenerlos.



Siempre se ha dicho que los cubanos son optimistas por naturaleza y que su grado de felicidad es mayor que en occidente.

---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 10:42 ----------




Abner dijo:


> Su puta madre. Comprad usanos que se acaban
> Vozpópuli - Larry Summers, el gran culpable de la crisis según



No sé si saben que tanto Janet Yellen como Larry Summers son judíos de cepa. Incluso Janet nació en una comunidad como tal en el sur de Brooklyn (pegada a Verrazano Bridge).


----------



## Algas (28 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Si te crees que Apple le va a quitar el negocio de la ropa a Zara y a sus mujeres deseperadas vas muy desencaminado, por muchos conectores USB que pongan en las cremalleras o lectores de tarjetas en los bolsillos.
> 
> 
> Bertok, me recuerdas mucho a Stephen King y su novela Apocalipsis:o
> ...





Leí 1984 hace dos años y me pareció asombrosa la similitud con la realidad. :8: El de Un mundo feliz cuando me lo recomendaron hace 10 años me dijeron que eso era actualidad. Coincido totalmente.

Otro concepto que sigue vigente, aunque desde un punto de vista más mafioso, es el de "Sic vis pacem, para bellum". Y digo en plan mafioso porque a muchos países "secundarios" no les queda más remedio que comprar un montón de armamento para que su vecino no le invada, independientemente de si su población se está muriendo de hambre::.
Este negocio se ve alimentado tanto por la propaganda del odio como por las potencias que exportan armas: Unos países pagan las armas a una potencia y otros las pagan a la potencia contraria. 

Esto, en un contexto económico, mueve muchísimo dinero.


----------



## garpie (28 Jul 2013)

Aprovecho el offtopic que os habéis marcado acerca de trabajar con hojas de cálculo y obtener datos de internet para contaros que yo suelo usar Google Docs (vía Google Drive): se pueden replicar tablas publicadas en páginas web y posteriormente usar las funciones "buscarv" y similares (en Google Docs es "vlookup"), vamos, trabajarla como una hoja de cálculo al uso.

Por ejemplo, en mi hoja de cálculo me he hecho la pestaña "cotizaciones" para obtener la tabla de cotizaciones del mercado continuo usando la web Cotizalia/El Confidencial. La función clave a introducir en la celda es la siguiente:

=ImportHtml("dirección web en la que aparece la tabla";"table";1)

Si la que queremos usar es la de la web de cotizalia, la función sería:

=ImportHtml("http://www.elconfidencial.com/mercados/indice/mercado_continuo/";"table";1)

El segundo argumento tiene que ser "table", y el último, el número, se refiere al número de tabla de la página. Ahí hay que tantear, casi siempre es "1", pero en ocasiones es "0". Depende de la página. Por ejemplo en bolsamanía tendríamos que usar "0":

=ImportHtml("http://www.bolsamania.com/bolsa-cotizaciones/acciones/espana--ibex35.html";"table";0)

Lo malo es que la hoja de cálculo se actualiza cada hora. Pero hay una manera de forzar el tema para que se actualicen los datos cada 2 minutos, que es añadiendo lo siguiente al primer argumento de la fórmula:

&"?workaround="&INT(NOW()*1E3)

De manera que la fórmula definitiva nos quedaría así:

Origen de datos web Cotizalia
=ImportHtml("http://www.elconfidencial.com/mercados/indice/mercado_continuo/"&"?workaround="&INT(NOW()*1E3);"table";1)

Origen de datos web Bolsamanía
=ImportHtml("http://www.bolsamania.com/bolsa-cotizaciones/acciones/espana--ibex35.html"&"?workaround="&INT(NOW()*1E3);"table";0)

Me parece una función muy potente. La encontré intentando aplicar el origen de datos de internet que usa excel para LibreOffice (no uso Microsoft Office en mis ordenadores particulares), pero ante la imposibilidad (LibreOffice no tiene esa posibilidad) seguí buscando y encontré la función ImportHtml de GoogleDocs.


----------



## Abner (28 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Siempre se ha dicho que los cubanos son optimistas por naturaleza y que su grado de felicidad es mayor que en occidente.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 10:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Bueno, tampoco Greenspan y Bernanke tenían pinta de arios...


----------



## Tono (28 Jul 2013)

garpie dijo:


> ...
> =ImportHtml("dirección web en la que aparece la tabla";"table";1)
> 
> Si la que queremos usar es la de la web de cotizalia, la función sería:
> ...



No deis tantas pistas, como el jato se entere de todo este potencial será capaz de encontrar los decimales perdidos en los números de Fibonacci que le faltan para reventar todos los índices con una sola operativa.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Siempre se ha dicho que los cubanos son optimistas por naturaleza y que su grado de felicidad es mayor que en occidente.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 10:42 ----------
> 
> ...



That's the fact. Pero solo es posible con 2 premisas: ignorancia y desconocimiento del bienestar.

El consumismo genera mucha hipocresia. Sabiendo que lis indices de felicidad pueden ser mayores en algunos paises pobres, dudo que alguno del hilo se cambie por el padre de familia de Sao Paulo que citaba en un post anterior. Realmente, esa hipocresia es la antesala de la exclavitud generada por el esquema ponzi que es el sistema dinero deuda.

El tema en occidente es que la clase media que ha conocido el bienestar, es una anomalia defensiva del siglo XX y no es mantenible en el tiempo. La transicion a la situacion previa la hacen mediante orocesos planificados de redistribucion de renta separando clases sociales. En esas estamos y el proceso de empobrecimiento y eliminacion de derechos sociales es complejo y se puede ir de kas manos con sucesos como Reinosa 87 o los mineros y astilleros. Pero vamos hacia ahi.

Nos resulta complejo darnos cuenta oorque seguimos instalados en la autocomplacencia, que todavia no nos ha tocado, que este proceso no nos afectara porque nosotros lo valemos, seguimos manteniendo los sueldos de 4000 o 5000 eipos al mes, .....

Si el proceso se acelera o se les va de las manos, habra sorpresas y el castillo de naipes de muchos se vendra abajo.

La elite extractiva no pierde el tiempo ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEQlVT50ksk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Sin_Perdón (28 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No sé si saben que tanto Janet Yellen como Larry Summers son judíos de cepa. Incluso Janet nació en una comunidad como tal en el sur de Brooklyn (pegada a Verrazano Bridge).



Claro, como es requisito ineludible para cualquier candidato...:rolleye:

---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 11:48 ----------




bertok dijo:


> That's the fact. Pero solo es posible con 2 premisas: ignorancia y desconocimiento del bienestar.



He estado solo una vez en Cuba, y te puedo decir que por lo menos con los cubanos que tuve contacto, están mejor informados en cultura general y de lo que pasa en el mundo que el ciudadano medio español, y eso a pesar de la censura que hay. Y si hablamos de conocimientos políticos, entonces ya nos dan una paliza.


----------



## paulistano (28 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Si te crees que Apple le va a quitar el negocio de la ropa a Zara y a sus mujeres deseperadas vas muy desencaminado, por muchos conectores USB que pongan en las cremalleras o lectores de tarjetas en los bolsillos.



Hombre, no se trataria de eso....sino que en la tienda zara tendras la chaqueta zara speedmaster a 100 euros...y al lado la chaqueta zara iSpeedmaster by Apple a 130.

Eso si lo veria viable, lo otro lo veria una locura por parte de zara.


----------



## Tono (28 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Hombre, no se trataria de eso....sino que en la tienda zara tendras la chaqueta zara speedmaster a 100 euros...y al lado la chaqueta zara iSpeedmaster by Apple a 130.
> 
> Eso si lo veria viable, lo otro lo veria una locura por parte de zara.



pues entonces está claro, hay que comprar Inditex :fiufiu:

(me has entendido mal, el que metería los puertos USB en la ropa sería Apple con marca propia)


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> pues entonces está claro, hay que comprar Inditex :fiufiu:
> 
> (me has entendido mal, el que metería los puertos USB en la ropa sería Apple con marca propia)



El tema de la ropa inteligente lo veo fomplicado para apple. Creo que el battle field sera la TV donde se enfrentarava uno de sus 2 competidores globales: Samsung.

Veo a apple declinar y a google en la estratosfera de la innovacion.


----------



## Antigona (28 Jul 2013)

Joder, estoy acojonado no me tenía que haber quedado largo con las caixas ::::

Al final del día pareció animarse y superar ligeramente los 2.8, pero mañana sin duda toca sangre, a ver si no me las prostituyen mucho...

¿Qué harías con el stop en este caso? ¿Asumo riesgos y lo dejo bajo confiando en que aunque va a haber correciones la tónica es alcista al menos hasta los 8600, o lo dejo ajustado? Si lo dejo ajustado mañana me va a saltar seguro.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Pobres banquitos y aseguradoras con Mapfre a la cabeza ...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9565925-post261.html


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> That's the fact. Pero solo es posible con 2 premisas: ignorancia y desconocimiento del bienestar.
> 
> El consumismo genera mucha hipocresia. Sabiendo que lis indices de felicidad pueden ser mayores en algunos paises pobres, dudo que alguno del hilo se cambie por el padre de familia de Sao Paulo que citaba en un post anterior. Realmente, esa hipocresia es la antesala de la exclavitud generada por el esquema ponzi que es el sistema dinero deuda.
> 
> ...



Quiza tenga muchp que ver con conformarse con lo que uno tiene y no soñar ni con el ladrillo ni con lo ajeno. Quiza sea un tema de expectativas. Se trata de tener objetivos en la vida y luchar por ellos.


----------



## Antigona (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para Antigona, me mojo con transparencia.
> 
> El escenario a largo plazo podra ser consecuencia de politicas extractivas durante decadas sumado a avances tecnologicos y sobre las ciencias de la salud.
> 
> ...



Comprendo, crees pues en el transhumanismo pero crees que será algo madmaxista, no crees como Raymond no, que igual que se ha generalizado el acceso a Internet se pueda generalizar el acceso a estas nuevas tecnologías ultra avanzadas?

---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 13:23 ----------

Y joder qué miedo me estáis metiendo cabrones. Con el poco volumen que hay, como os de a todos por poneros cortos, solo entre nosotros tiramos el Ibex a la baja :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pobres banquitos y aseguradoras con Mapfre a la cabeza ...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9565925-post261.html



Ten cuidado que un banco y una aseguradora bien gestionados son de los negocios mas rentables que hay, manejan recuersos ajenos y son capaces de multiplicarlos. Nos estamos olvidando que llevamos 6 años de inyecciones y provisiones, en algún momento habrá un punto de inflexión. Lo que sucede que ahora ves bankia y tiene tal tasa de morosidad que da vertigo pero si no se hubiesen metido en tantos berenjenales politicos ni hubiesen concedido hipotecas a inmigrantes de 50 años no dudes ni por un momento que estarían ganando pasta a espuertas. Yo a la banca march,bankinter,BBVA no les veo del todo mal seguidos de La caixa y Santander.

Y si no probar lo que ganaban con las hipotecas


http://www.calculohipoteca.org/index.php

Poner una hipoteca conservadora ya vereis la sorpresa

150.000 eu
40 años
3% (0,5 euribor+2,5 diferencial)

Y todo esta pasta que ganaban era con dinero ajeno


Ahora vamos al segundo gran negocio de un banco o aseguradora...los seguros de vida

Un individuo con 35 años contrata un seguro de vida y con una prima de 300 eu anual.Si no recuerdo mal a partir de 65 años no suelen renovar te las pólizas y si lo hacen es con importes tan altos que ni merece la pena.Si suponemos que la aseguradora no sube el importe de la prima cosa que no es verdad si todo sale según lo previsto y para esto hay tablas estadísticas muy buenas de actuaríales el individuo debería vivir por encima de los 65 años, es decir 30 años *300 - 9000 eu que la aseguradora se ha llevado sin hacer nada, multipliquen esto por millones y entendereis porque cada vez que se firmaba el banco de turno obligaba al cliente a firmar un seguro de vida con ellos.


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> En Excel, en la pestaña DATOS, obtener datos "Desde Web".
> Se abre una venta, ahí pones el link de la web dónde están los cortos
> Nokia Corporation (NOK) Short Interest - NASDAQ.com
> 
> ...











hydra69 dijo:


> El historico de precios si te lo permite descargar en csv...lo hace a traves de un java script...
> 
> getQuotes(true);
> 
> Ahora bien como aplicarlo a la página de posiciones cortas,a traves del explorador....no se si hay alguno en la sala que sepa hacerlo...



Muchas gracias  Esta noche lo pruebo.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Quiza tenga muchp que ver con conformarse con lo que uno tiene y no soñar ni con el ladrillo ni con lo ajeno. Quiza sea un tema de expectativas. Se trata de tener objetivos en la vida y luchar por ellos.



La generacion de expectativas es la exclavitud que genera el consumismo crediticio.

Esa es la trampa que ha mordido buena parte de occidente. Ahora hay que pagar.


----------



## Antigona (28 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias  Esta noche lo pruebo.



¿Sabéis si se puede hacer eso mismo con Matlab?


----------



## Tono (28 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ahora vamos al segundo gran negocio de un banco o aseguradora...los seguros de vida...



el negocio de los seguros en general se describe perfectamente con tu nick y esta foto


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Jul 2013)

de vuelta de las vacaciones me encuetro sniffff.

Comente que anduve por costa Brava y me pasé por Casino de Peralada..pues bien..jugandome a la ruleta la asignación diaria como turista me levanté 650e en 10 minutos..joer 4!! plenos en la ruleta. 

Una de mil a nivel estadístico. Money al bolsillo y para el hotel.

Se hablaba de un chicharrón...echadle un ojo a Natra...es mi preferido


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ten cuidado que un banco y una aseguradora bien gestionados son de los negocios mas rentables que hay, manejan recuersos ajenos y son capaces de multiplicarlos. Nos estamos olvidando que llevamos 6 años de inyecciones y provisiones, en algún momento habrá un punto de inflexión. Lo que sucede que ahora ves bankia y tiene tal tasa de morosidad que da vertigo pero si no se hubiesen metido en tantos berenjenales politicos ni hubiesen concedido hipotecas a inmigrantes de 50 años no dudes ni por un momento que estarían ganando pasta a espuertas. Yo a la banca march,bankinter,BBVA no les veo del todo mal seguidos de La caixa y Santander.
> 
> Y si no probar lo que ganaban con las hipotecas
> 
> ...



Interesante reflexion que haces en las aseguradoras. Has citado un producto hasico y ya demasiado explotado. La capacidad de crecimiento es muy bajo tras la explosion de los seguros de riesgo cipotecaria.

A ver si haces la misma reflexion con el asset management aplicado a los productos de ahorro en los que hay compromisos de pago actuales por encima de 145 billions es hispanistan. Cierto es que en parte de estos compromisos de pago, el riesgo es compartido pero en buena parte de los compromisos de pago, el riesgo cae exclusivamente en el lado asegurador ......... con activos tan solidos como bonos españoles. Reflexiona por que Allianz ha liquidado con perdidas buena parte de dicha cartera teniendo en cuenta que a ningun CEO le gusta presentar unos resultados tan malos.

Cuidado Ponzi y si tienes un seguro leete bien las clausulas


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Quiza tenga muchp que ver con conformarse con lo que uno tiene y no soñar ni con el ladrillo ni con lo ajeno. Quiza sea un tema de expectativas. Se trata de tener objetivos en la vida y luchar por ellos.



Se trata de algo tan simple como echar cuentas.Todo el mundo se preocupa por estudiar,viajar y conseguir un buen trabajo y coche pero un calculo tan simple como ver que si pides al banco 150.000 eu al 3% a 40 años significara devolver 257.000 eu ...pues te hace replantearte muchas cosas. Si a esto le sumas los gastos de notario,impuestos,ibis,comunidad....sencillamente es un agujero negro.Fíjate yo he comprado una vivienda en 2013 y tengo hasta dudas sobre su viabilidad financiera, algunos dias he de reconocer que me arrepiento y he sido conservador,ya si me pongo en el pellejo de otro solo de pensar en donde se han metido ya me da dolor de cabeza.Como no preocuparse en una decisión que compromete tantos años de tu vida?es de locos


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> el negocio de los seguros en general se describe perfectamente con tu nick y esta foto



Aun con todo, no es tan deleznable como el timo bancario


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Interesante reflexion que haces en las aseguradoras. Has citado un producto hasico y ya demasiado explotado. La capacidad de crecimiento es muy bajo tras la explosion de los seguros de riesgo cipotecaria.
> 
> A ver si haces la misma reflexion con el asset management aplicado a los productos de ahorro en los que hay compromisos de pago actuales por encima de 145 billions es hispanistan. Cierto es que en parte de estos compromisos de pago, el riesgo es compartido pero en buena parte de los compromisos de pago, el riesgo cae exclusivamente en el lado asegurador ......... con activos tan solidos como bonos españoles. Reflexiona por que Allianz ha liquidado con perdidas buena parte de dicha cartera teniendo en cuenta que a ningun CEO le gusta presentar unos resultados tan malos.
> 
> Cuidado Ponzi y si tienes un seguro leete bien las clausulas



Suelo leerme muy bien las clausulas, solo trabajo con mapfre y santa lucia, Hay mucho pirata suelto.Esta claro que determinados bancos o aseguradoras si se han metido en marrones muy gordos lo van a tener muy difícil,de verdad son negocios que de lo único que tienes que preocuparte es que los de riesgos hagan bien su trabajo nada mas y aquí en España ni eso han sabido hacer las cajas así estamos como estamos.Yo en banca aun soy muy cauto creo que el saneamiento aun no ha acabado. Las aseguradoras tienen capacidad de crecimiento casi infinito, mira te pongo un ejemplo, este seguro es magnifico y ha salido desde que se aprobó la nueva legislación, cuantos propietarios no se plantearan contratarlo por miedo a sus inquilinos.


http://www.mapfre.com/seguros/es/particulares/soluciones/seguro-proteccion-alquileres.shtml


Y como este cientos...seguro de mascotas,seguro de divorcio....tu deja que legislen a favor de la aseguradora y ya veras la de productos que te sacan


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Aun con todo, no es tan deleznable como el timo bancario



Hasta que te pasa como a mi padre. 15 años pagando un seguro médico sin usarlo, y cuando tienen que hacerte una operación complicadísima que afecta a la columna y la médula te dicen que del médico que has elegido no te pagan ni un céntimo, y que el que ellos proponen es un chavalín que ni sabes cuántas operaciones de ese nivel ha hecho. Y que si no, te busques la vida.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Suelo leerme muy bien las clausulas, solo trabajo con mapfre y santa lucia, Hay mucho pirata suelto.Esta claro que determinados bancos o aseguradoras si se han metido en marrones muy gordos lo van a tener muy difícil,de verdad son negocios que de lo único que tienes que preocuparte es que los de riesgos hagan bien su trabajo nada mas y aquí en España ni eso han sabido hacer las cajas así estamos como estamos.Yo en banca aun soy muy cauto creo que el saneamiento aun no ha acabado. Las aseguradoras tienen capacidad de crecimiento casi infinito, mira te pongo un ejemplo, este seguro es magnifico y ha salido desde que se aprobó la nueva legislación, cuantos propietarios no se plantearan contratarlo por miedo a sus inquilinos.
> 
> 
> Seguro de proteccion de alquileres - Seguros MAPFRE
> ...



Ponzi no es lo mismo gestionar los riesgos de seguro, donde son expertos, que gestionar los riesgos de mercado y contraparte.

Ahi tienen un agujero colosal que les va a devorar el beneficio completo de varios ejercicios. Solo tienen una oportunidad que es seguir pateando la lata ...... hasta qur el bobierno los asegure ingentes ingresos con el mas que previsible mbfh-p.

No se si eres consciente del efecto que tiene una minima reestructuracion de un bono sobre una cartera a 30 años.

---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 12:12 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Hasta que te pasa como a mi padre. 15 años pagando un seguro médico sin usarlo, y cuando tienen que hacerte una operación complicadísima que afecta a la columna y la médula te dicen que del médico que has elegido no te pagan ni un céntimo, y que el que ellos proponen es un chavalín que ni sabes cuántas operaciones de ese nivel ha hecho. Y que si no, te busques la vida.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



No te quito razon, son deleznables tambien


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Aun con todo, no es tan deleznable como el timo bancario



Sin lugar a dudas, las aseguradoras estan un punto por debajo de los bancos. Al menos las aseguradoras te dicen a la cara que se llevan tu dinero o las condiciones del contrato están visibles. En banca ni dios sabia que había una clausula ajena al contrato por la cual respondía con tus bienes presentes y futuros en caso de impago.




ghkghk dijo:


> Hasta que te pasa como a mi padre. 15 años pagando un seguro médico sin usarlo, y cuando tienen que hacerte una operación complicadísima que afecta a la columna y la médula te dicen que del médico que has elegido no te pagan ni un céntimo, y que el que ellos proponen es un chavalín que ni sabes cuántas operaciones de ese nivel ha hecho. Y que si no, te busques la vida.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Una pena lo siento, para temas de salud es mejor no contar con ellos,como la sanidad publica no hay nada al menos en este país y hasta ahora....veremos de aquí a unos años.Las aseguradoras solo entienden de tablas actuariales , la salud es muy difícil valorarla estadisticamente


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi no es lo mismo gestionar los riesgos de seguro, donde son expertos, que gestionar los riesgos de mercado y contraparte.
> 
> Ahi tienen un agujero colosal que les va a devorar el beneficio completo de varios ejercicios. Solo tienen una oportunidad que es seguir pateando la lata ...... hasta qur el bobierno los asegure ingentes ingresos con el mas que previsible mbfh-p.
> 
> ...



Si se produce una quita si, lo pasarían bastante mal, yo a estos precios no compartía Mapfre mas que nada por ese riesgo del que hablas,al menos si uno se la juega que sea por una pieza de caza mayor ( Por debajo de 2,2)


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si se produce una quita si, lo pasarían bastante mal, yo a estos precios no compartía Mapfre mas que nada por ese riesgo del que hablas,al menos si uno se la juega que sea por una pieza de caza mayor ( Por debajo de 2,2)



La primera quita no vendra en los periodicos, pero sera una quita al fin y al cabo en forma de alargamiento de los plazos. Y ni aun asi sera suficiente ...

Tienen ingentes inversiones, un porcentaje de ellas nada desdeñable son compromisos de pago garantizados contractualmente, en activos que no valen lo que dicen que. La expectativa de beneficio sera muy pobre y no podra ser compensada por la rentabilidad de los productos que citabas antes. Cada ves hay menos mercado para colocar productos que aseguren riesgos, el poder adquisitivo va a la baja.


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Se trata de algo tan simple como echar cuentas.Todo el mundo se preocupa por estudiar,viajar y conseguir un buen trabajo y coche pero un calculo tan simple como ver que si pides al banco 150.000 eu al 3% a 40 años significara devolver 257.000 eu ...pues te hace replantearte muchas cosas. Si a esto le sumas los gastos de notario,impuestos,ibis,comunidad....sencillamente es un agujero negro.Fíjate yo he comprado una vivienda en 2013 y tengo hasta dudas sobre su viabilidad financiera, algunos dias he de reconocer que me arrepiento y he sido conservador,ya si me pongo en el pellejo de otro solo de pensar en donde se han metido ya me da dolor de cabeza.Como no preocuparse en una decisión que compromete tantos años de tu vida?es de locos



Por eso conviene mojar el chicharro con una señorita de familia bien ::

Al igual que el concepto "suerte", *la felicidad es una interpretación inconsciente de la realidad*.


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> de vuelta de las vacaciones me encuetro sniffff.
> 
> Comente que anduve por costa Brava y me pasé por Casino de Peralada..pues bien..jugandome a la ruleta la asignación diaria como turista me levanté 650e en 10 minutos..joer 4!! plenos en la ruleta.
> 
> ...



Anda una chocolatera, soy muy amante del chocolate

http://www.natra.es/es/


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


Yo les veo dos problemas

1)Les falta tamaño, pero parece que poco a poco lo están consiguiendo.

2)Les falta liquidez, para pagar 14-17 mill al año de intereses tener 24 mill en caja es poco, como les suban los interes o se restrinja el crédito lo pueden pasar mal, y eso que su deuda neta no es tan alta 130 mill


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/NAT/financials


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2013)

La que ha montado Avicii (repetición del directo).

[YOUTUBE]-SQqHiw9J-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si se produce una quita si, lo pasarían bastante mal, yo a estos precios no compartía Mapfre mas que nada por ese riesgo del que hablas,al menos si uno se la juega que sea por una pieza de caza mayor ( Por debajo de 2,2)



Ponzi, es 100% seguro que los compromisos de pago de la deuda publica no se podran realizar en los terminos contractuales actuales. Van a tener que ir a escenarios de reducir el tipo garantizado o bien alargar los plazos, siendo ambos escenarios una quita. En las aseguradoras, al tener mucho pago comprometido del pasado, esto es equivalente a una merma en la expectativa de beneficio o directamente una perdida. Y los multiplicadores de valoracion van a la baja.

Si se materializa cualquiera de estos escenarios, Mspfre se va a los 1,4.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jul 2013)

Leer este hilo durante el finde es un lujo. Gracias a todos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, es 100% seguro que los compromisos de pago de la deuda publica no se podran realizar en los terminos contractuales actuales. Van a tener que ir a escenarios de reducir el tipo garantizado o bien alargar los plazos, siendo ambos escenarios una quita. En las aseguradoras, al tener mucho pago comprometido del pasado, esto es equivalente a una merma en la expectativa de beneficio o directamente una perdida. Y los multiplicadores de valoracion van a la baja.
> 
> Si se materializa cualquiera de estos escenarios, Mspfre se va a los 1,4.



Tu análisis es muy certero, desde luego una erosión de sus margenes y beneficio por una quita llevarían al valor por debajo de 2. De cumplirse ese escenario dificilmente mapfre pasaria de los 3-3,5 a corto plazo


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tu análisis es muy certero, desde luego una erosión de sus margenes y beneficio por una quita llevarían al valor por debajo de 2. De cumplirse ese escenario dificilmente mapfre pasaria de los 3-3,5 a corto plazo



Para mi ahora mismo es una de las acciones, si no la mas, peligrosas del culibex. Tiene un balance que asusta al miedo y encima comienza a tener mucha dependencia de Brasil.

Para mi no es target a ningun precio, llegado ek caso me arriesgaria antes con BBVA


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para mi ahora mismo es una de las acciones, si no la mas, peligrosas del culibex. Tiene un balance que asusta al miedo y encima comienza a tener mucha dependencia de Brasil.
> 
> Para mi no es target a ningun precio, llegado ek caso me arriesgaria antes con BBVA



Tanto como la mas peligrosa..yo de los dos grandes bancos siempre he preferido a BBVA tanto por activos como por capitalización, aunque bueno su filial en Turkia no se como ira.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tanto como la mas peligrosa..yo de los dos grandes bancos siempre he preferido a BBVA tanto por activos como por capitalización, aunque bueno su filial en Turkia no se como ira.



Mira su composicion de activos y su distribucion de beneficios por unidad y geografia. Mapfre es altamente vulnerable a cualquier atisbo de shock financiero. Ahora, si esperas que los activos estan correctamente valorados y el apalancamiento es el correcto, no hay nada mas que desir ::


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

Toma ya


http://www.voltairenet.org/article179616.html

Monsanto comprando blackwater, 
me pregunto que sinergias estaran queriendo crear?
Igual es que quieren tener a ejércitos custodiando semillas.Y ojo que los rothchild están a través de fondos dentro de monsanto


----------



## Claca (28 Jul 2013)

Saludos rápidos y varias cosas a recordar:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...here-no-caso-a-analistos-236.html#post9465783

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...say-to-pandoro-not-today-424.html#post9341984

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...here-no-caso-a-analistos-229.html#post9463248

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...here-no-caso-a-analistos-136.html#post9424767

Por partes, la primera, reconocer que no se ha llegado al punto de soporte que pensaba, en otras palabras, me he quedado fuera por un porcentaje ridículo, como en el IBEX, que lo esperaba por debajo de los 7.500.

La segunda, el movimiento al alza en bancos se ha dado más o menos en la zona comentada. Era lo mínimo, pero yo me refería a algo todavía más fuerte y que por ahora no vale la pena contemplar.

La tercera, como no hemos visto soportes inferiores y, casi lo más importante, no ha dado tiempo a meter miedo en el cuerpo y a hacer soltar papelón a mansalva, por ahora seguiremos considerando el escenario como un lateral y, por lo tanto, cabe esperar que a partir de este punto (8.500 IBEX) las subidas vuelvan a perder fuelle, lo que no quita que pueda subir subiendo algo más, pero en principio siempre por debajo de los 9.000.

Volvemos a hace unos meses: 8.600 zona de venta tranquila esperando recorte. Y ahora un par de posts más:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...say-to-pandoro-not-today-391.html#post9329854

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ywhere-no-caso-a-analistos-7.html#post9370913

Especialmente el último, en el que viendo lo que ha pasado se entenderá lo que quería decir. A mí si alguien con SANs con el IBEX 8.600 me pregunta qué hacer, hubiera dicho venta, que es exactamente lo que dije, de hecho. Con el IBEX en 7.600, quedando en mi escenario poca caída antes de una probable reacción muy fuerte al alza, entonces debo decir que vale la pena aguantar y ver qué pasa. Es bueno verlo, porque a veces nos dejamos llevar por el miedo o la euforia y podemos perjudicar a la gente que está enganchada en precio y emocionalmente.

Y comento esto reconociendo que he dejado a varios colegas fuera de la subida por sugerirles esperar todavía más, pero lo he hecho en consecuencia con mi análisis, no dejándome llevar por el momento, lo que por ejemplo me sirvió para ahorrarles toda la bajadita y lograr que vendieran prácticamente en máximos.


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

Hablando de seguros...No te preocupes Bertok que si no hay nichos de mercado ...los crearan a fuerza de reales decretos


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-prohibido-correr-y-saltar-calle-a-tonto.html


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Comprendo, crees pues en el transhumanismo pero crees que será algo madmaxista, no crees como Raymond no, que igual que se ha generalizado el acceso a Internet se pueda generalizar el acceso a estas nuevas tecnologías ultra avanzadas?
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 13:23 ----------
> 
> Y joder qué miedo me estáis metiendo cabrones. Con el poco volumen que hay, como os de a todos por poneros cortos, solo entre nosotros tiramos el Ibex a la baja :XX::XX::XX:



Los avances sanitarios, el acceso a la inmortalidad, la diferenciacion a traves de la innovacion tecnologica .... estaran solo al alcance de la minoritaria elite extractiva. En los avances en el campo de la salud ya comenzamos a ver los primeros movimientos aislacionistas en los US.

El bueno de Ray lo tira bien pero minusvalora la ambicion y la codicia humana. Rl peor enemigo del hombre es el propio hombre.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Jul 2013)

garpie dijo:


> Aprovecho el offtopic que os habéis marcado acerca de trabajar con hojas de cálculo y obtener datos de internet para contaros que yo suelo usar Google Docs (vía Google Drive): se pueden replicar tablas publicadas en páginas web y posteriormente usar las funciones "buscarv" y similares (en Google Docs es "vlookup"), vamos, trabajarla como una hoja de cálculo al uso.
> 
> Por ejemplo, en mi hoja de cálculo me he hecho la pestaña "cotizaciones" para obtener la tabla de cotizaciones del mercado continuo usando la web Cotizalia/El Confidencial. La función clave a introducir en la celda es la siguiente:
> 
> ...



muchas gracias


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> En Excel, en la pestaña DATOS, obtener datos "Desde Web".
> Se abre una venta, ahí pones el link de la web dónde están los cortos
> Nokia Corporation (NOK) Short Interest - NASDAQ.com
> 
> ...



Buen aporte


----------



## hydra69 (28 Jul 2013)

Nada no hay manera ponzi..lo siento,con lo del tema de pasar los datos de posiciones cortas a csv.Algo tendrá que ver el hecho que esa información se de por un módico precio.


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Nada no hay manera ponzi..lo siento,con lo del tema de pasar los datos de posiciones cortas a csv.Algo tendrá que ver el hecho que esa información se de por un módico precio.



Como son estas paginas con el vil metal, probaré esta noche de la otra forma, volcar toda la pagina a excel y si no pues a mano.Yo lo quería automatizar para poder mirar mas empresas, sobre todo del estilo de janus, que muchas veces suelta hasta listados de mas de 30-40 empresas, le voy a llamar el chicharrero del nasdaq


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Buen aporte



El,fuego,la rueda,la cama y el excel...los grandes inventos de la humanidad. Todos los post sobre truquillos de excel deberían quedarse fijos como cuando dejas fija una celda con el simbolo del $ o en algún hilo mítico.


----------



## atman (28 Jul 2013)

Vaya tengo muucho que comentar pero lo que me llega al alma es la historia esa de los sobornos... Creo que va a haber que lanzar una campaña como aquella de los ´80 contra la droga.

"Ante los sobornos, dí no"

Yo supuestamente tendría que ofrecerlos, y supuestamente compito contra quien "dicen" que los ofrece. Pues en mi puñetera vida he ofrecido ni me han pedido nada por el estilo. Y no por eso he dejado de trabajar. ¿he podido perder algún contrato, alguna venta? Puede, de hecho sé positivamente que sí. ¿y? 

En fín, supongo que es porque se me ve venir de lejos.... y los "interesados" en dar o recibir no han querido arriesgarse a las consecuencias de que les saliera mal... y supongo que eso mismo es lo que me ha abierto alguna puerta: el que no quiere chapuzas, quiere trabajar con quien sea de fiar. Y el del sobrecito nunca es de fiar.

Todas esas excusas de que si otros los dan, es que no rascas bola, es que, es que ... son eso, excusas para autojustificarse.

Por cierto, una bonita parte de mi competencia está en crisis, varios han cascado y ya veremos que pasa en septiembre, porque alguno más caerá. Yo no. ¿Les dice eso algo?


Cambiando de tercio, lo de las Google Glass, el casco y tal... el problema es que los rusos apuntan lejos en el tiempo... en cosa de un par de años, tendremos ya en el mercado lentillas con circuitos integrados que nos ofrecerán lo mismo que Glass pero de forma mas discreta.

Lo de la ropa lleva un tiempo rondando, y, efectivamente, el wearable computing puede necesitar el "toque" Apple para despegar, porque lo que ha ido saliendo hasta la fecha... en fín... Será la hora de la verdad de Apple, de comprobar si en realidad no era el toque Jobs. Para empezar lo del reloj, ya dije que yo no lo veo... por mucho que mejoren el concepto. Y siguiendo, llegan a trompicones, porque en algún país resulta que no va a poder llamarse iWatch: la marca ya estaba registrada. 

Por cierto, lo de las zapatillas que registras cuanto has corrido y tal... ya existe! En conocido creo que son de Nike.


----------



## sinnombrex (28 Jul 2013)

garpie dijo:


> Aprovecho el offtopic que os habéis marcado acerca de trabajar con hojas de cálculo y obtener datos de internet para contaros que yo suelo usar Google Docs (vía Google Drive): se pueden replicar tablas publicadas en páginas web y posteriormente usar las funciones "buscarv" y similares (en Google Docs es "vlookup"), vamos, trabajarla como una hoja de cálculo al uso.
> 
> Por ejemplo, en mi hoja de cálculo me he hecho la pestaña "cotizaciones" para obtener la tabla de cotizaciones del mercado continuo usando la web Cotizalia/El Confidencial. La función clave a introducir en la celda es la siguiente:
> 
> ...





ponzi dijo:


> Como son estas paginas con el vil metal, probaré esta noche de la otra forma, volcar toda la pagina a excel y si no pues a mano.Yo lo quería automatizar para poder mirar mas empresas, sobre todo del estilo de janus, que muchas veces suelta hasta listados de mas de 30-40 empresas, le voy a llamar el chicharrero del nasdaq



Ponzi, prueba esto que nos ha pasado este compañero. Yo no lo conocia y con la pagina del nasdaq funciona perfectamente.

A mi me funciona creando una hoja de calculo desde el drive de google.

Simplemente escribe el siguiente texto en una celda y te traera la tabla entera, con la que podras hacer graficas.

=ImportHtml("http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/nok/short-interest"&"?workaround="&INT(NOW()*1E3);"table";0)

Lo bueno de la pagina del nasdaq es que cambiando solo nok por amd, anr... etc vas haciendote un listado de todos los cortos.

Con la pagina española no lo he conseguido hacer funcionar. Desde excel tampoco he conseguido sacar solo la tabla.

Y las gracias hay que darselas a garpie.


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Vaya tengo muucho que comentar pero lo que me llega al alma es la historia esa de los sobornos... Creo que va a haber que lanzar una campaña como aquella de los ´80 contra la droga.
> 
> "Ante los sobornos, dí no"
> 
> ...



La frase de "Varios han cascado....algunos mas caerán...yo no"
Me ha recordado al "ultimo superviviente"...
Madre mía lentillas como las google glass,vaya locura al final sera cierto lo que dice bertok la población se dividirá en dos partes, los que tratan de sobrevivir como sea y los que tengan acceso a la tecnología que terminaran siendo una especie de hibridos...Al final los de blande runner se van a quedar cortos.Yo lo del reloj tampoco lo veo al menos hasta que no saquen versiones mas modernas pero lo de ropa buff eso es filón impresionante. Apple con 140.000 mill aun no ha dicho su ultima palabra, solo hay que ver lo que han invertido e invierten en i+d y lo que han conseguido con ello, samsung para competir contra apple esta gastando autenticas bestialidades, tienen mucho éxito de hecho incluso han inventado la pantalla flexible, pero cuanto estan gastando para sacar esos inventos?ya os lo digo yo que autenticas fortunas, supongo que la mentalidad asiática tendrá mucho que ver con esta forma de hacer negocios ,la empresa no trabaja para los accionistas si no la empresa para la empresa.


----------



## atman (28 Jul 2013)

-------------------------
Creo que Bertok se equivoca al plantear el acceso de la tecnología médica de forma exclusiva por parte de la élite. Le remito al video de Kuzweil del otro día. En un par de años, la secuenciación completa del ADN de una persona estará al alcance de cualquiera. Ya hoy en día no es necesario ser millonario para acercarse a ello y existen alternativas como el análisis de Genotipos (con 23andme.com cuesta unos 180 euros) donde ya puede tener usted algunas respuestas. En este ámbito los chinos vienen pegando muy, muy fuerte. Han comprado la mejor tecnología a nivel mundial, y han estado a punto de ser los dueños de las principales empresas, como Illumina, Complete y no sé cuantas más.... El "ataque" chino obligó a la administración americana a intervenir y pararles los pies... pero es imposible. Ya están trabajando con tecnología propia y sobre todo a nivel informático están adelantando a todos. 

Si quieren saber de qué les hablo, visiten www.genomics.cn

Por seguir con la parte genómica. A medida que la secuenciación sea más barata, cada vez habrá más individuos "secuenciados". Una vez que tengamos un número suficiente y tengamos medios informáticos suficientes, resolver los enigmas del DNA será mucho más sencillo. 23andme lo sabe, por eso se ha lanzado a una carrera (contra BGI, supongo) para conseguir alcanzar el primer millón de muestras. Su idea es tener un número suficiente de muestras para investigar y luego vender el acceso a esas muestras teóricamente "anonimizadas".

Pero es que algo parecido está sucediendo en otros ámbitos como la nanotecnología y la robótica. La tendencia actual en medicina es precisamente buscar los medios tecnológicos que mejoren y abaraten la atención al paciente y sobre todo que promuevan la prevencíon todo lo posible. La gente no entiende que esta es la gran ventaja de tener sistemas sanitarios publicos. Mientras existan, la ciencia y la tecnología médicas avanzarán para todos, porque quien paga, la administración, está interesada en presentar resultados para obtener votos y al mismo tiempo interesada en ahorrar dinero para sus mamandurrias.

He estado siguiendo Home | Madrid-MIT M+Visión Consortium y créanme que hay propuestas interesantes. Espña puede ser uno de los líderes en algunos de los aspectos de la nueva medicina.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La frase de "Varios han cascado....algunos mas caerán...yo no"
> Me ha recordado al "ultimo superviviente"...
> Madre mía lentillas como las google glass,vaya locura al final sera cierto lo que dice bertok la población se dividirá en dos partes, los que tratan de sobrevivir como sea y los que tengan acceso a la tecnología que terminaran siendo una especie de hibridos...Al final los de blande runner se van a quedar cortos.Yo lo del reloj tampoco lo veo al menos hasta que no saquen versiones mas modernas pero lo de ropa buff eso es filón impresionante. Apple con 140.000 mill aun no ha dicho su ultima palabra, solo hay que ver lo que han invertido e invierten en i+d y lo que han conseguido con ello, samsung para competir contra apple esta gastando autenticas bestialidades, tienen mucho éxito de hecho incluso han inventado la pantalla flexible, pero cuanto estan gastando para sacar esos inventos?ya os lo digo yo que autenticas fortunas, supongo que la mentalidad asiática tendrá mucho que ver con esta forma de hacer negocios ,la empresa no trabaja para los accionistas si no la empresa para la empresa.



Imagina el efecto de la tecnologia puntera en manos de una elite con expectativa de vida en los cerca de 200 años y en un planeta finito en el que el acceso a los recursos estara imposible.

El que se quede fuera de esa elite vivira para sobrevivir con todo lo que ello supone.


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> -------------------------
> Creo que Bertok se equivoca al plantear el acceso de la tecnología médica de forma exclusiva por parte de la élite. Le remito al video de Kuzweil del otro día. En un par de años, la secuenciación completa del ADN de una persona estará al alcance de cualquiera. Ya hoy en día no es necesario ser millonario para acercarse a ello y existen alternativas como el análisis de Genotipos (con 23andme.com cuesta unos 180 euros) donde ya puede tener usted algunas respuestas. En este ámbito los chinos vienen pegando muy, muy fuerte. Han comprado la mejor tecnología a nivel mundial, y han estado a punto de ser los dueños de las principales empresas, como Illumina, Complete y no sé cuantas más.... El "ataque" chino obligó a la administración americana a intervenir y pararles los pies... pero es imposible. Ya están trabajando con tecnología propia y sobre todo a nivel informático están adelantando a todos.
> 
> Si quieren saber de qué les hablo, visiten www.genomics.cn
> ...



La sanidad publica y mas concretamente la española ha sido de las mejores del mundo, yo no se que manía les ha entrado a estos de privatizar y convertir en inefiente algo que aunque pueda ser mejorable si miramos los estándares internacionales es de lo mejorcitó que hay.Para el diagnostico esta claro que todos tendremos acceso, cuanto mas avance la tecnología mas fácil y barato sera para todos. Otra historia ya seran las piezas híbridas que se puedan ir insertando en el cuerpo así como su mantenimiento.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> -------------------------
> Creo que Bertok se equivoca al plantear el acceso de la tecnología médica de forma exclusiva por parte de la élite. Le remito al video de Kuzweil del otro día. En un par de años, la secuenciación completa del ADN de una persona estará al alcance de cualquiera. Ya hoy en día no es necesario ser millonario para acercarse a ello y existen alternativas como el análisis de Genotipos (con 23andme.com cuesta unos 180 euros) donde ya puede tener usted algunas respuestas. En este ámbito los chinos vienen pegando muy, muy fuerte. Han comprado la mejor tecnología a nivel mundial, y han estado a punto de ser los dueños de las principales empresas, como Illumina, Complete y no sé cuantas más.... El "ataque" chino obligó a la administración americana a intervenir y pararles los pies... pero es imposible. Ya están trabajando con tecnología propia y sobre todo a nivel informático están adelantando a todos.
> 
> Si quieren saber de qué les hablo, visiten www.genomics.cn
> ...



Muy interesante pero no hay sitio para un planeta finito con una superpoblacion desbocada.

Es muy posible que esa elite se atrinchere en su jaula de oro con su propia y acotada sociedad.

El resto regresara al pasado donde sobrara gente y faltara todo lo demas.

El pkaneta no puede seguir asi o explotara con la elite incluida


----------



## tarrito (28 Jul 2013)

Una presentadora de 'Sky Sports' asegura por error que "Mourinho está hambriento de sexo" - Ecoteuve.es

a ella sí le daba varios "éxitos"
::

me parece que veis demasiadas pelis de zombis y final de los tiempos y tal ienso:

después están los de los videjuegos ... queyatal :cook:


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Una presentadora de 'Sky Sports' asegura por error que "Mourinho está hambriento de sexo" - Ecoteuve.es
> 
> a ella sí le daba varios "éxitos"
> ::
> ...



Da igual, todavia queda mucho por parasitar.

Quedan largas decadas para que el aislacionismo de la elite tenga lugar. Cuando llegue seremos viejos y ya habremos vivido bastantes, unos mejor que otros


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Da igual, todavia queda mucho por parasitar.
> 
> Quedan largas decadas para que el aislacionismo de la elite tenga lugar. Cuando llegue seremos viejos y ya habremos vivido bastantes, unos mejor que otros



Me recuerda a películas como

Repomen
Intime


Las dos están bien para pasar un rato, aunque la primera tiene partes que dan un poco de grima


----------



## atman (28 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La sanidad publica y mas concretamente la española ha sido de las mejores del mundo, yo no se que manía les ha entrado a estos de privatizar y convertir en inefiente algo que aunque pueda ser mejorable si miramos los estándares internacionales es de lo mejorcitó que hay.Para el diagnostico esta claro que todos tendremos acceso, cuanto mas avance la tecnología mas fácil y barato sera para todos. Otra historia ya seran las piezas híbridas que se puedan ir insertando en el cuerpo así como su mantenimiento.



Piezas híbridas??? Se refiere a huesos, órganos, etc. ?? Nada de hibridos, autotransplantes por clonación de células madre. En el caso de los huesos... es distinto, se está buscando la respuesta en el estudio de algunas enfermedades raras. Por ejemplo, la fibrodisplasia osificante, transforma progresivamente los músculos del cuerpo en huesos...

How Can a Genetic Mutation Cause Muscle to Turn into Bone?: Scientific American

Y para temas menores, ya le digo, nanotecnología.


----------



## tarrito (28 Jul 2013)

era por quitar un poco de hierro al asunto ... no sé si lo dice 100% convencido o está 50% trolling

es como anoche, nos comenta lo del final de los tiempos ... as usual, y acaba diciendo que se va a por otro gin ::

creo que le iría mejor si "españoleara" un poco más, es decir, se salva usted y los suyos y a los demás yatal

otra tema es que le divierta asustar a las gacelillas en general y tocarle las ***** al Janus de vez en cuando en particular 
que por cierto, son muy interesantes sus "diálogos"


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Piezas híbridas??? Se refiere a huesos, órganos, etc. ?? Nada de hibridos, autotransplantes por clonación de células madre. En el caso de los huesos... es distinto, se está buscando la respuesta en el estudio de algunas enfermedades raras. Por ejemplo, la fibrodisplasia osificante, transforma progresivamente los músculos del cuerpo en huesos...
> 
> How Can a Genetic Mutation Cause Muscle to Turn into Bone?: Scientific American



Para la clonación de partes parece que aun queda mucho, aunque yo en este tema la verdad que soy todo un profano.

Viendo noticias como esta parece que ya han dado el primer paso de algo muy grande.

http://m.terra.com.ar/noticia?n=f19af224b77de310VgnVCM5000009ccceb0aRCRD


----------



## HisHoliness (28 Jul 2013)

Pero en este hilo se habla del IBEX o del "call of duty world at war zombies"?? Me he perdido ya...


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> era por quitar un poco de hierro al asunto ... no sé si lo dice 100% convencido o está 50% trolling
> 
> es como anoche, nos comenta lo del final de los tiempos ... as usual, y acaba diciendo que se va a por otro gin ::
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo problema ...

El Janus es buen tio pero los ultimos años esta en su universo para-lelo. Tampoco hay problema, su wanabismo tiene cura.

Y si, a veces me quedo con la peña. Se que ciertos temas se tienen que dar por episodios porque si lo sueltas de golpe se bloquean ::


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pero en este hilo se habla del IBEX o del "call of duty world at war zombies"?? Me he perdido ya...



Aunque no lo parezca estamos divagando en que empresas invertir para el apocalipsis zombie Na ahora en serio, la verdad yo creo que todas estas tecnologías que crean una simbiosis con el cuerpo humano van a tener mucho potencial en el futuro, otra historia es saber como sacarles partido.Aun no he visto ninguna empresa con resultados suficientemente estables o que tenga una ventaja competitiva única a nivel global como para decir meto la pasta ahi. Esto me recuerda a cuando empezaron los ordenadores, nadie se podía imaginar quienes ganarían la carrer hoy pasa lo mismo con las energías renovables.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Por cierto cuidado con el SP y su estiron a maximos


----------



## atman (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Por cierto cuidado con el SP y su estiron a maximos



En este tema yo he optado por callarme. Cada vez que hablo sube el pan... 

La pega es que al callarme me quedo sin el siyalodeciayo... :XX:


----------



## Tono (28 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Por cierto, una bonita parte de mi competencia está en crisis, varios han cascado y ya veremos que pasa en septiembre, porque alguno más caerá. Yo no. ¿Les dice eso algo?



Puedo decir exactamente lo mismo que tú. El que medra a base de trampas se queda en el camino.
A la larga lo único que hace sustentable un trabajo y/o los clientes es la honradez y el compromiso con lo que estás haciendo, sólo así llega el éxito profesional (y el dinero llega detrás casi como castigo).

Te has metido en temas de genética y no sabes lo que has hecho, mi mundo, mi pasión... y vamos a añadir lo que ha dicho Monlovi



Monlovi dijo:


> me parece que veis demasiadas pelis de zombis y final de los tiempos y tal ienso:
> 
> después están los de los videjuegos ... queyatal :cook:




Mon, estoy trabajando con 4 agentes patológicos, que se consideran en el limbo de las zoonosis. Zoonosis: enfermedades transmisibles de los animales al hombre y viceversa.
Formo parte de una especie de Policía sanitaria que trabaja en conjunto en toda la UE para detener criminales infecciosos: los portadores crónicos de estas enfermedades. Enfermedades sin cura conocida, sin tratamiento paliativo apenas, de las que sabe un casi nada... y que son más viejas que la humanidad

Uno es una bacteria, Mycobacterium avium complex (MAC), del grupo de las que causan la tuberculosis, la lepra, la úlcera de Buruli. Son los dinosaurios de las bacterias, grandes, lentas pero seguras, que se te meten y ya no salen, que te comen de forma inexorable, resistentes a todo, sin vacuna, transmisibles a la descendencia... los infectados en el mundo son cientos de millones. Suele ser la causa de muerte de infectados de SIDA, drogadictos y poblaciones carcelarias y gente sometida a tratamientos duros de cáncer
En animales: el 85% de los rebaños alemanes de vacas lecheras lo tienen, el 90% de los holandeses, en mi ámbito en torno al 40% de las vacas y el 90% de los jabalíes. Se transmite por la leche seguro, posiblemente por la carne.

Otro es un parásito, Neospora caninum, cuando empecé con ella un 30% de las vacas lo tenían, así como un 80% de los perros. Está en la leche y en la carne de rumiantes. Sin tratamiento posible, se mete, se enquista en el organismo y se transmite al 100% a la descendencia, causando en algunos casos abortos/malformaciones. Ya se ha diagnosticado en mujeres. Una especie de superparásito cuyos huevos soportan temperaturas de +80º a -40º y perduran lo que no está escrito en el ambiente.

Otro es un virus, el BVD, un pestivirus mezcla del de nuestra gripe de siempre y el del SIDA. Se contagia con una facilidad pasmosa y apenas afecta a la salud en principio, pero si quien se contagia es una hembra preñada en el primer tercio de gestación, sale una especie de monstruo portador e inmunodeprimido en el que el virus muta hasta formas letales que se cargan el 80% de la población en contacto en cuestión de horas o como mucho unos días.

Tranquilo, pese a lo que te cuento a mí me preocupa más la corrupción actual que estas historias raras de investigación en las que me muevo.


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> En este tema yo he optado por callarme. Cada vez que hablo sube el pan...
> 
> La pega es que al callarme me quedo sin el siyalodeciayo... :XX:



Digalo sin miedo hombre. Todos nos equivocamos, de hecho yo los errores suelo apuntarlos con tinta mas gruesa que los aciertos y después procuro no olvidar el posible vinculo causa-efecto

Mis tres errores mas sonados:

-Iberdrola a 5 comprar una empresa muy endeudada a su valor contable, si entras en un negocio que ofrece una rentabilidad media que esta muy endeudado al menos compralo con un gran descuento..A 3,2 me resarci de mis heridas

-Pescanova en empresas muy endeudadas hay que tener muy presente la liquidez de la empresa, por mucho inventario que tenga puede que no se venda a tiempo o que el creó de la empresa oculte bajo la alfombra 1500 mill y que lo que hay en las cuentas no llegue ni para un calamar.Aquí alguien se ha beneficiado de la excasez de liquidez y no son sus accionistas

-Portugal Telecom A veces las filiales se van de las manos, como en este caso la deuda de oí.En esta sigo pensado que el ceo en Brasil se ha ido con el hacha de guerra para hacer una buena limpia dentro de la empresa.


----------



## tarrito (28 Jul 2013)

y después de leer a Tono ... me voy a preparar un tinto de verano 

Casera + vino tinto + un poco de zumo de limón + un poco de zumo de naranja
+ el toque artístico (refregar hojas de albahaca frescas por dentro de la jarra de servir)

las hojas de la albahaca son de una planta del jardín, lo digo porque seguro están llenas de bacterias, esporas y saber qué más cosas y solo las paso por el agua del grifo antes de usarlas ::

Hoija!!! no me personalice respuestas que dan yu-yu ... lo pone así en general y ya nos enteramos tod@s ienso:


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Puedo decir exactamente lo mismo que tú. El que medra a base de trampas se queda en el camino.
> A la larga lo único que hace sustentable un trabajo y/o los clientes es la honradez y el compromiso con lo que estás haciendo, sólo así llega el éxito profesional (y el dinero llega detrás casi como castigo).
> 
> Te has metido en temas de genética y no sabes lo que has hecho, mi mundo, mi pasión... y vamos a añadir lo que ha dicho Monlovi
> ...



Joder, tu si que das miedo bro.

Ni te acerques macho, debes llevar mas dopping que Messi en una disco


----------



## tarrito (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Joder, tu si que das miedo bro.
> 
> Ni te acerques macho, debes llevar mas dopping que Messi en una disco



deje , deje ... éste es un forero interesante ienso:

¿se imagina tener acceso al catering del parlamento y a los bichitos de Tono? :fiufiu:


----------



## hydra69 (28 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> deje , deje ... éste es un forero interesante ienso:
> 
> ¿se imagina tener acceso al catering del parlamento y a los bichitos de Tono? :fiufiu:



Lo que faltaba políticos mutados y ciclados


----------



## Tono (28 Jul 2013)

Monlovi, tómate uno a mi salud :XX::XX:

Piensa en lo siguiente: el ser humano tiene tal capacidad de adaptación, su genética es tan flexible y tan perfecta, que siempre superará de una forma u otra estos pequeños inconvenientes de la naturaleza. Por mucho que le pese a Bertok.

Y si Apple crea una super-ropa tecnológica que cada vez que nos tiremos un pedo enviaremos 800 gigas de información a todos nuestros contactos, pues habrá que creérselo. 
Pero como se use esta tecnología para llevarse a la población por delante, nacerán críos de forma espóntanea con el código completo de windows, todos los vídeos de youtube y la fórmula de la cocacola incorporados en sus genes que sobrevivirán a cualquier élite parasitaria/extractiva... por mucho que le pese a Bertok también.

---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 20:16 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> deje , deje ... éste es un forero interesante ienso:
> 
> ¿se imagina tener acceso al catering del parlamento y a los bichitos de Tono? :fiufiu:



están en nuestras mesas todos los días


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Monlovi, tómate uno a mi salud :XX::XX:
> 
> Piensa en lo siguiente: el ser humano tiene tal capacidad de adaptación, su genética es tan flexible y tan perfecta, que siempre superará de una forma u otra estos pequeños inconvenientes de la naturaleza. Por mucho que le pese a Bertok.
> 
> ...



hoija, que a mi no me pesa nada. El que habla de bichillos que te empizan a comer por los tobillos es usted.

Yo hablo de otra cosa muy lejana en el tiempo.


----------



## Tono (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Joder, tu si que das miedo bro.
> 
> Ni te acerques macho, debes llevar mas dopping que Messi en una disco



le dijo la sartén al cazo


----------



## tarrito (28 Jul 2013)

9 secs. fart (130 Hz, 90 dB) send by "fulanito-menganito" via Iphone15 ios19¨ to facebook, pinterest, instagram, yelp, gmail, yahoo etc etc etc )

:XX: :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> le dijo la sartén al cazo



¿oye, te desinfectan cuando sales del curro?, desde la ignorancia::


----------



## tarrito (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿oye, te desinfectan cuando sales del curro?, desde la ignorancia::



pues imagine cuando va a hacer pipí ... se la debe coger con pinzas*

* con pinzas de las "gordas" ... al ser forero y tal :XX:


----------



## Tono (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿oye, te desinfectan cuando sales del curro?, desde la ignorancia::



¿y a tí que más te da si vas vestido death-proof?
¿es verdad que te lleva más tiempo sacar la ropa al cagar que a Rajoy aprender un discurso de 600 palabros?


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no tengo problema ...
> 
> El Janus es buen tio pero los ultimos años esta en su universo para-lelo. Tampoco hay problema, su wanabismo tiene cura.
> 
> Y si, a veces me quedo con la peña. Se que ciertos temas se tienen que dar por episodios porque si lo sueltas de golpe se bloquean ::



Le ruego que no me ruegue. Va de maloso y faggotea como un master of the car.ehhh
Estoy pasando estrecheces económicas por lo que no me voy a poder comprar la lancha que estaba mirando. No se regocije.:


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿y a tí que más te da si vas vestido death-proof?
> ¿es verdad que te lleva más tiempo sacar la ropa cagar que a Rajoy aprender un discurso de 600 palabros?



De bichillos sabras, pero de sentido del humor va escaso.


----------



## Tono (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> De bichillos sabras, pero de sentido del humor va escaso.



pues seguro que mas de uno se está partiendo la caja 

No se sulfure hombre y lea las cosas desde una actitud positiva y con sentido del humor 
lo de la ropa lo digo por su avatar, en principio doy por supuesto que no se viste así todos los días salvo que esté rodando un reallity futurista tipo Fran de la Jungla en las cloacas de Manhatan


----------



## John Nash (28 Jul 2013)

Centrense caballeros. Dejen el visillerismo belenestabista para forocoches y al tajo. Que los outsiders queremos información de güena. Y no olviden la recompra de acciones. Es lo que se lleva.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> pues seguro que mas de uno se está partiendo la caja
> 
> No se sulfure hombre y lea las cosas desde una actitud positiva y con sentido del humor
> lo de la ropa lo digo por su avatar, en principio doy por supuesto que no se viste así todos los días salvo que esté rodando un reallity futurista tipo Fran de la Jungla en las cloacas de Manhatan



curiosa capacidad de inferir que tuenen algunos. Yo tambien me imaginaba que no perdias la casa todos los dias ::


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> pues seguro que mas de uno se está partiendo la caja
> 
> No se sulfure hombre y lea las cosas desde una actitud positiva y con sentido del humor
> lo de la ropa lo digo por su avatar, en principio doy por supuesto que no se viste así todos los días salvo que esté rodando un reallity futurista tipo Fran de la Jungla en las cloacas de Manhatan



Entiéndale, un shurhumano disfrazado de malo para evitar a los enemigos es como un etarra en la cárcel, se le respeta porque parece de los más pibes más malotes que hay. Desde esa perspectiva, está generalmente a la defensiva porque no puede permitir que la peña se le suba a las barbas.



En 3,2,1 bordería telling us.

---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 20:45 ----------

Arranca.

Tomorrowland - YouTube


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Entiéndale, un shurhumano disfrazado de malo para evitar a los enemigos es como un etarra en la cárcel, se le respeta porque parece de los más pibes más malotes que hay. Desde esa perspectiva, está generalmente a la defensiva porque no puede permitir que la peña se le suba a las barbas.
> 
> 
> 
> En 3,2,1 bordería telling us.



oye caiman, me has dejado roto con lo de la lancha. ¿tu remas? :XX:


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Anda una chocolatera, soy muy amante del chocolate
> 
> NATRA - Home
> 
> ...



Gcias Ponzi. La acción parece que quiere volver a los 2e.. está dibujando un suelo redondeado. Las tengo dede los 1,1e.


----------



## Tono (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> curiosa capacidad de inferir que tuenen algunos. Yo tambien me imaginaba que no perdias la casa todos los dias ::




aquí ya no llego, no sé de que me habla :
Con toda la humildad del mundo, si a partir de ahora siente que lo ignoro, no se preocupe.
Es que lo ignoro.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (28 Jul 2013)

Un respect for the sarge cohones !!!!


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> oye caiman, me has dejado roto con lo de la lancha. ¿tu remas? :XX:



Este me gusta y le he mirado:

RIO 32 BLUE - BJ. 2008 - Barcos de ocasion - Best-Boats24.net el gran mercado de botes

El amarre unos 35.000 en donde yo quiero.

Vuelve a alicatar la trinchera, cada día se parece más a una cueva.:


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> aquí ya no llego, no sé de que me habla :
> Con toda la humildad del mundo, si a partir de ahora siente que lo ignoro, no se preocupe.
> Es que lo ignoro.



por su avatar, hombre ....


----------



## tarrito (28 Jul 2013)

lo dirá por su avatar ... digo yo, eh!?

por poner paz y evitar malos rollos


----------



## Tono (28 Jul 2013)

a bueno... no lo ignoraremos entonces

---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 20:54 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> lo dirá por su avatar ... digo yo, eh!?
> 
> por poner paz y evitar malos rollos



sinceramente me he pasado una muy buena tarde :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Este me gusta y le he mirado:
> 
> RIO 32 BLUE - BJ. 2008 - Barcos de ocasion - Best-Boats24.net el gran mercado de botes
> 
> ...



joder que precios, desconocia el burbujon

---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 18:58 ----------




Tono dijo:


> a bueno... no lo ignoraremos entonces
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 20:54 ----------
> 
> ...



Ahora si que me has dejado roto. Si no lo habias pillado es porque en tu avatar eres el del banco :ouch:


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> joder que precios, desconocia el burbujon
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 18:58 ----------
> 
> ...



El mundo de los barquitos va muy ligado a la antiguedad del bote. Fechas de folio de 199X pegan un bajón de narices. Los precios son normales y el coste del amarre que te he puesto, es el correspondiente a un premium de 9 metros de eslora en un sitio muy top en el norte de España.


----------



## tarrito (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ahora si que me has dejado roto. Si no lo habias pillado es porque en tu avatar eres el del banco :ouch:



mmmm ... bien visto Bertok :Aplauso:

o una gestoría, notaría o similar ienso:


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Jul 2013)

Tranquilos todos... Emma García ya está de camino...


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jul 2013)

Bertok, harás un pase de preestreno de World War Z el jueves en La Trinchera?


----------



## erpako (28 Jul 2013)

Sr. bertok, se lo dedico:

[YOUTUBE]tXwW6FUNb14[/YOUTUBE]



Y no se raye tanto, hombre....


----------



## Tono (28 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> mmmm ... bien visto Bertok :Aplauso:
> 
> o una gestoría, notaría o similar ienso:



¿me estás acusando de ser del gremio de Rajoy? uuuyyy, lo que ma disho...

mi avatar, por decirlo de una forma breve, sé que sois gente muy ocupada, es la representación alegórica en imagen del pepito premium que en un momento de lucidez y entereza decide entregar las llaves de su vivienda a la entidad financiera que le concedió la hipoteca, que su vez se supone representaría el mal. 
El color azul cielo de la camisa representa la esperanza, y suaviza y equilibra la dureza de la imagen en su primera impresión al espectador.

¿Y su pelirroja, Monlovi? ¿qué representa?


Bertok, lo siento, no lo pillé a la primera, mis disculpas de nuevo (..yo es que tengo luces, pero sólo las cortas )


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bertok, harás un pase de preestreno de World War Z el jueves en La Trinchera?



Me dijo un dia Janus que era una porqueria de pelicula. Si le sumamos que la tengo en el portatil y buscando imagenes no he encontrado nada ..... no la vere.

---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 19:25 ----------




Tono dijo:


> ¿me estás acusando de ser del gremio de Rajoy? uuuyyy, lo que ma disho...
> 
> mi avatar, por decirlo de una forma breve, sé que sois gente muy ocupada, es la representación alegórica en imagen del pepito premium que en un momento de lucidez y entereza decide entregar las llaves de su vivienda a la entidad financiera que le concedió la hipoteca, que su vez se supone representaría el mal.
> El color azul cielo de la camisa representa la esperanza, y suaviza y equilibra la dureza de la imagen en su primera impresión al espectador.
> ...



no tiene porque disculparse y no le hago otra broma por si tampoco la pilla ::


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me dijo un dia Janus que era una porqueria de pelicula. Si le sumamos que la tengo en el portatil y buscando imagenes no he encontrado nada ..... no la vere.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 19:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Tienes que ver Arena de Samuel L. Jackson. Muy buena.


----------



## tarrito (28 Jul 2013)

esas son formas de tratar/preguntar a una señorita!? :cook:

poco le pasa

:X


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tienes que ver Arena de Samuel L. Jackson. Muy buena.



porfa pon el link del otro dia


----------



## paulistano (28 Jul 2013)

Se va uno la tarde del domingo por ahi y escribis varias hojas....le leche)


Me alegro que se entendiesen finalmente bertok y tono, iba leyendo y decia veras que se lia:8:

Ahi se notan las tablas y las buenas intenciones, ademas de haber lidiado con diversos especimenes em otros hilos.

@Tono 

te habia entendido con lo de la ropa, jamas puede apple hacer competencia a zara, a priori, luego repensaba y decia....qué coño, por que no?? No tienen belstaff, hackett, zegna, etcetc tiendas con muy buenos resultados?? Pues perfectamemte se pude meter en ese sector y crear una linea y marca de prestigio.

Pero claro, sigue uno pensado mientras conduce y dice pero que coño, no hay capacidad para crear tantas lineas de ropa o coleccions como para que no vayan los iphoneros vestidos iguales como gilipollas. O si serian capaces??

Por eso te digo que si apple llega a acuerdos cn fabricantes para que pongan su i delante de un modelo concreto, apple tiene una capacidad increible de llegar a todo tipo de publico y estilos.

He flipado con los bichillos, aunque menos que ayer cuando llegué a casa cargaillo leyendo el mundo que augura bertok.

Me voy al hilo del catacrock8:


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Este me gusta y le he mirado:
> 
> RIO 32 BLUE - BJ. 2008 - Barcos de ocasion - Best-Boats24.net el gran mercado de botes
> 
> ...



Al leerlo me ha venido a la cabeza


[youtube]yeSaCTWyjZY[/youtube]


Un hombre que ha operado con mas de 100.000 chicharros, cuentan que es de los hombres mas ricos de burbuja,tiene un chalet mas grande que el de Jose Luis Moreno,ha realizado mas vuelos por USA que América airlines...un mito viviento


Desde min4

"Hay mucha mierda en las alcantarillas...mucha,mucha"

"Tienes el peligro del tufo, bajas a una alcantarilla y puedes subir o no "

Esta frase Janus es mítica, cada vez que afilas las espadas con las carboneras del nasdaq te juegas el pellejo, yo te admiro de verdad.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

Nuevo invento tecnológico, este es de los que te gustan Atman.No se hasta que punto puede ser verdad.Después de haber construido tantas casas era lo normal que a un español se le ocurriese no?


http://www.tecnifica.es/es/noticias/getech-climatizacion-hogar-sin-electricidad

Por lo visto es capaz de conservar la temperatura a 20 grados sin necesidad de gastar energia


----------



## Krim (29 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Nuevo invento tecnológico, este es de los que te gustan Atman.No se hasta que punto puede ser verdad.Después de haber construido tantas casas era lo normal que a un español se le ocurriese no?
> 
> 
> Getech, climatización del hogar sin electricidad | Tecnifica
> ...





> Construyó su casa de Alfacar (Granada) con una mezcla de cemento, tierra y más aditivos para dar conductividad y* conseguir que la energía pudiera moverse con facilidad dentro de los cuerpos, ya que ”a través de flujos electromagnéticos se climatiza con la energía almacenada”*, consiguiendo mantener su hogar a 20 grados a pesar de las temperaturas superiores a cuarenta en el exterior. Sin embargo el hogar se encuentra en un lugar donde el clima es muy cálido por lo que decidió experimentar en climas fríos en Sierra Nevada donde la casa se mantiene a 18 grados a 2250 metros de altitud y una temperatura exterior que roza en invierno los veinte bajo cero.



Sin leérmelo ni estudiarlo a fondo, porque es tarde y mis neuronas están fuera de horario de trabajo, le doy un 95% de probabilidades de ser un timo. Las alarmas de "Alerta Magufa" se han oído en Pernambuco.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

Mas sobre tecnología


http://www.adslzone.net/article1085...a-en-5g-a-pesar-de-que-aun-no-tenemos-4g.html

Parece que telefónica empieza a tomarse en serio su trabajo

http://www.adslzone.net/article9657-no-tenemos-lte-y-telefonica-ya-piensa-en-5g.html


El negocio de las telecomunicaciones ahora mismo esta medio olvidado, ya nadie se acuerda cuando era casi obligatorio tener una teleco en cartera. Aun estando en una época mala Telefonica sigue presenta roces del 12%, roe y roa muy altos y ya ni hablemos de los margenes o flujos de caja.Yo estoy convencido que lo mejor de las telecomunicaciones aun no ha llegado. Las que veo mas infravaloradas son Telefónica y Portugal Telecom.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Sin leérmelo ni estudiarlo a fondo, porque es tarde y mis neuronas están fuera de horario de trabajo, le doy un 95% de probabilidades de ser un timo. Las alarmas de "Alerta Magufa" se han oído en Pernambuco.



A mi me parece bastante raro pero bueno prefiero ser cauto y mas cuando mis conocimientos en estas materias se reducen prácticamente a cero.Hace unos años alguien me hablo de unas ventanas que aislaban completamente de los ruidos del frío y del calor, yo me lo tome a risa...hoy en día creo que nadie se plantearía construir un piso sin ventanas de climalit


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Al leerlo me ha venido a la cabeza
> 
> 
> [youtube]yeSaCTWyjZY[/youtube]
> ...



Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Jul 2013)

Janus....

Supercontrato para FCC en Arabia Saudí | Empresas | Cinco Días

Mañana otro +5%


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Que mania con los anglicismos....menos mal que esta wikipedia...


WTF - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



El post me lo he currado,esta puesto con cariño....hasta he puesto bien el video,que ya es decir.Donde otros solo ven acciones,yo se que tiene mucho merito lo que haces,rastrear valores de esa manera y en algunos casos coincidiendo con cambios fundamentales en la accion,eso amigo no esta al alcance de todo el mundo


----------



## << 49 >> (29 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que mania con los anglicismos....menos mal que esta wikipedia...
> 
> WTF - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Apoyo la moción. Si nos descuidamos acabaremos así:

El Mundo Today: 2 de cada 3 WTF culminan en LOL


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Janus....
> 
> Supercontrato para FCC en Arabia Saudí | Empresas | Cinco Días
> 
> Mañana otro +5%



Mas que sabido al igual que otros que vienen. Pero en esos paises no es facil cobrar.

Ojo, estas obras vienen de Baldo. No son merito de JB.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Jul 2013)

anda cambia de avatar y yo sin enterarme


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mas que sabido al igual que otros que vienen. Pero en esos paises no es facil cobrar.
> 
> Ojo, estas obras vienen de Baldo. No son merito de JB.



Bien, pero al final, lo que nos interesa, esta la noticia ya descontada? O las gacelas como yo meterán su pasta en FCC mañana? Estoy por poner una orden ahorita mismo...


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Bien, pero al final, lo que nos interesa, esta la noticia ya descontada? O las gacelas como yo meterán su pasta en FCC mañana? Estoy por poner una orden ahorita mismo...



Deberia estar ya sabido pero el mercado es lo que es.

Lo que digo, en esos paises cuesta mucho cobrar. Me gustaria conocer los terminos de la financiacion


----------



## Clander (29 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Bien, pero al final, lo que nos interesa, esta la noticia ya descontada? O las gacelas como yo meterán su pasta en FCC mañana? Estoy por poner una orden ahorita mismo...



Yo hasta donde puedo, les comento que la noticia dentro de la casa la sabia hasta el apuntador, y no por el boca a boca, sino de manera semioficial por ciertas "publicaciones" en medios internos de la empresa. Siendo esto asi, se pueden ustedes imaginar que los que manejan de verdad lo han sabido como minimo hace dos semanas. Que casualidad verdad !! coincide mas o menos con el inicio de su particular rally. Para mi esta descontadisimo, veremos que hace la gacelada.

Enviado desde mi GT-N8010 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

> dijo:


> Apoyo la moción. Si nos descuidamos acabaremos así:
> 
> El Mundo Today: 2 de cada 3 WTF culminan en LOL



Que tengamos que pagar al INE para que trabajen en eso ....... Tiene mandarinas ..........


----------



## Sealand (29 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Bien, pero al final, lo que nos interesa, esta la noticia ya descontada? O las gacelas como yo meterán su pasta en FCC mañana? Estoy por poner una orden ahorita mismo...



Siendo una tierna gacelilla y sin saber apenas de bolsa una de las primeras cosas que me encontré cuando empecé a leer sobre el tema y que se repite en casi cualquier artículo, libro o foro fue esta ley:







Los que mueven los hilos tienen la noticia empiezan a hacer posiciones, dejan que el rumor se filtre entre los trabajadores de la compañía contando con que algún garganta profunda hará que llegue a los mentideros bursátiles y algún foro de manera que el valor se va calentando progresivamente, luego se lanza la noticia a bombo y platillo en los medios especializados y generalistas; la gacelada se sube al carro y entonces es cuando los que mandan de verdad venden y lo dejan caer. 

Si tuviera FCCs las vendería mañana o pasado a más tardar, pero a mi no me hagas caso, solo soy una gacela jijiji.


----------



## alimon (29 Jul 2013)

Bueno, para los amantes del riesgo extremo, y para los aficionados a la sodomía en general, dejo esto antes de pillar la cama:

Foro Foros de bolsa - QUABIT un valor para hacerse rico y ganar un 1400% desde precios actuales.


Previendo revalorizaciónes de nada menos que ¡¡¡¡ un 1400% !!!! en Quabit, debido a la confirmación del tema de eurovegas.


No niego que el tema le puede dar un impulso majo al valor, pero los que se quedaron enganchados en su momento, creo que deben cenar algo que no venden en mi super.



Edito, porque este tweet se lo merece,joder,si parece que estén vendiendo lavadoras:

_El precio objetivo para final de año son los 0,622 y ahora cotiza a 0,046 lo que viene a ser un 1400%. *¿ te lo vas a perder ?Invierte y gana*_


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Siendo una tierna gacelilla y sin saber apenas de bolsa una de las primeras cosas que me encontré cuando empecé a leer sobre el tema y que se repite en casi cualquier artículo, libro o foro fue esta ley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En FCC se sabe hace dos meses aproximadamente y han estado buscando y cerrando la financiacion. Te digo mas: no me equivoco mucho si te digo que han sido los mas baratos y por muchas cifras, tantas como 10.
Es una obra complejisima y mas de uno anda acojonado. Esto se mide por lo que vas a ganar y no por lo que te van a pagar. La diferencia suena sutil pero es fundamental.


----------



## Sealand (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En FCC se sabe hace dos meses aproximadamente y han estado buscando y cerrando la financiacion. Te digo mas: no me equivoco mucho si te digo que han sido los mas baratos y por muchas cifras, tantas como 10.
> Es una obra complejisima y mas de uno anda acojonado. Esto se mide por lo que vas a ganar y no por lo que te van a pagar. La diferencia suena sutil pero es fundamental.



Si no les saliera rentable no creo que se metieran para perder dinero por mucho. Buscarán hacer lo que están acostumbrados a hacer aquí: tirar de subcontratas a las que exprimir, escatimar en personal, materiales, seguridad y demás o bien si no lo han cerrado inflar el presupuesto si los saudíes se lo permiten. ¿Se sabe si este contrato se ha obtenido en buena lid o gracias a la intervención del campechano?


----------



## tarrito (29 Jul 2013)

a ver si les suena ...

empieza la mañana, se acerca el Jato al hilo, se apropia del 30% de los comentarios y comienza con sus predicciones; una, otra, la cambia, vuelva a la primera, no ahora más bien la segunda (algunos le reímos las gracias) ... termina jodiendo el timing y apareciendo nuesto hamijo el moreno 

[YOUTUBE]pj6ROTJaRx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (29 Jul 2013)

Antes de nada buenos dias.

Alimon, cuidado con eso de quabit, ese foro lo regentan muchos calienta valores....Ellos compraron el viernes o hace mas tiempo, se dedican a calentar el valor en todos los foros posibles d forma que gacelillas con ansias de ganar un 1400% entran al valor.....momento en el que ellos sueltan.

Mire, mire.....sin rebuscar nada, en el foro de sacyr de invertia sin venir a cuento el mismo mensaje de quabit....

VALOR QUE ESTA SEMANA VA A SUBIR UN 80% - Invertia Foros


Vamos, que ni con un palo.

Por cierto, guanazo en japonnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg:Baile:

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 07:42 ----------

Por cierto ya saben, compren bancoh y seguraorah

Noticias de Mercados - "Ojalá la bolsa de EEUU tenga un recorte que nos dé la oportunidad de entrar"

Y si el sp corrige un poco, comprese unos largoh....se lo dice un ejpertito....


----------



## amago45 (29 Jul 2013)

Noticias de Comunicación - Prisa logra el respaldo del 88% de la banca acreedora para evitar la bancarrota
La cosa sigue fea fea ...


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Noticias de Comunicación - Prisa logra el respaldo del 88% de la banca acreedora para evitar la bancarrota
> La cosa sigue fea fea ...



No merecen la pena. Las cuentas de Prisa solo dan la risa


----------



## inversobres (29 Jul 2013)

Parece que siguen poniendo el cebo. Chupinazo de las 9, el dax al cielo y el ibex esperando la señal. Sigue la euforia alcista.


----------



## paulistano (29 Jul 2013)

Alguno con fcc esta haciendo platita.....que manera de subir.....

En cambio sacyr sigue chocandose con los 2,70....no hay cojones a romperlos:no:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

no podreis con la jran bajista , es inutil , quiero jugar un juego , cuanta sangre derramareis para superar a la jran bajista , palmar o palmar ujetedeh deciden ienso:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Parece que siguen poniendo el cebo. Chupinazo de las 9, el dax al cielo y el ibex esperando la señal. Sigue la euforia alcista.



Va a haber que estar espabilado... yo estoy con la mosca detrás de la oreja, y estoy por vender ya, antes de que pete el IBEX, y que el último duro se lo lleve otro.

Aunque de momento, sigue pa'rriba...


----------



## paulistano (29 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> no podreis con la jran bajista , es inutil , quiero jugar un juego , cuanta sangre derramareis para superar a la jran bajista , palmar o palmar ujetedeh deciden ienso:



Mejor al juego de la estacion.....usted hace de maquinista y pandoro de vagon::


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2013)

no es una mosca y tampoco la tienes detras de la oreja :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Si no les saliera rentable no creo que se metieran para perder dinero por mucho. Buscarán hacer lo que están acostumbrados a hacer aquí: tirar de subcontratas a las que exprimir, escatimar en personal, materiales, seguridad y demás o bien si no lo han cerrado inflar el presupuesto si los saudíes se lo permiten. ¿Se sabe si este contrato se ha obtenido en buena lid o gracias a la intervención del campechano?



Cuando las obras son muy complejas, en un terreno no familiar como es en el extranjero, sin la bula papal del Estadk para inflar modificados y encima en una geografia en donde cuesta un huevo que te paguen ...... mucho ojo. En las obras de esta envergadura, el margen hay que hacerle con pericia y buen oficio en el dia a dia.

Ya veran cuando se encuentren con la complejidad del localismo, cuando tengan miles de subcontratistas que paran el reloj del trabajo para rezar, cuando vean que segun que raza no pueden trabajar junto y sobre todo cuando vean el ritmo de esa gente porque alli pasadas las 11:00 no hay quien aguante el calor. OHL lo esta pasando mal. Salio en prensa que al poco de adjudicarse lo de La Meca no se le ocurrio otra cosa que ir a pedir mas dinero. Les metieron una par de hostiaa bien dadas y les dejaron claro como se hacen los negocios alli. En el desierto cuesta hasta hacer cemento. Y que no den en la excavacion con algun resto cultural porque entonces no salen de alli en la vida.

Del campechano no idea pero voy a preguntar, pluede ser que si porque ese hombre no tiene verguenza y seguira en contacto con sus amigos de ideales politicos intachables.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Va a haber que estar espabilado... yo estoy con la mosca detrás de la oreja, y estoy por vender ya, antes de que pete el IBEX, y que el último duro se lo lleve otro.
> 
> Aunque de momento, sigue pa'rriba...



Para fcc y sacyr hay que esperar a que se publiquen los cortos

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 09:22 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Cuando las obras son muy complejas, en un terreno no familiar como es en el extranjero, sin la bula papal del Estadk para inflar modificados y encima en una geografia en donde cuesta un huevo que te paguen ...... mucho ojo. En las obras de esta envergadura, el margen hay que hacerle con pericia y buen oficio en el dia a dia.
> 
> Ya veran cuando se encuentren con la complejidad del localismo, cuando tengan miles de subcontratistas que paran el reloj del trabajo para rezar, cuando vean que segun que raza no pueden trabajar junto y sobre todo cuando vean el ritmo de esa gente porque alli pasadas las 11:00 no hay quien aguante el calor. OHL lo esta pasando mal. Salio en prensa que al poco de adjudicarse lo de La Meca no se le ocurrio otra cosa que ir a pedir mas dinero. Les metieron una par de hostiaa bien dadas y les dejaron claro como se hacen los negocios alli. En el desierto cuesta hasta hacer cemento. Y que no den en la excavacion con algun resto cultural porque entonces no salen de alli en la vida.
> 
> Del campechano no idea pero voy a preguntar, pluede ser que si porque ese hombre no tiene verguenza y seguira en contacto con sus amigos de ideales politicos intachables.



jajajajajaja que post mas bueno,a mi hacer negocios en estos paises llenos de aladines como que no me gusta y la experiencia lo avala.

Os acordais de las islas artificiales de Dubai?

Mirar como acabaron

Las famosas islas de Dubai

Yo desde luego no contaría con ninguna construtora para una cartera a largo plazo eso no quita que se pueda aprovechar movimientos puntuales a corto plazo, juegan demasiado con los contactos y las subcontratas, eso a la larga nunca acaba bien


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Jul 2013)

Sr. Ponzi, ténganos al corriente con esos cortos de Sacyr, si es posible.
Perdón, buenos días.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Ponzi, ténganos al corriente con esos cortos de Sacyr, si es posible.
> Perdón, buenos días.



Aun no estan, cuando lo vea aviso..no hace falta pedir perdon hombre  si estamos entre colegas ya hasta nos conocemos las miserias.Tengan en cuenta que estamos luchando contra la velocidad de los funcionarios de la cnmv, son palabras mayores..

Sacyr


----------



## Sealand (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando las obras son muy complejas, en un terreno no familiar como es en el extranjero, sin la bula papal del Estadk para inflar modificados y encima en una geografia en donde cuesta un huevo que te paguen ...... mucho ojo. En las obras de esta envergadura, el margen hay que hacerle con pericia y buen oficio en el dia a dia.
> 
> Ya veran cuando se encuentren con la complejidad del localismo, cuando tengan miles de subcontratistas que paran el reloj del trabajo para rezar, cuando vean que segun que raza no pueden trabajar junto y sobre todo cuando vean el ritmo de esa gente porque alli pasadas las 11:00 no hay quien aguante el calor. *OHL lo esta pasando mal. Salio en prensa que al poco de adjudicarse lo de La Meca no se le ocurrio otra cosa que ir a pedir mas dinero. Les metieron una par de hostiaa bien dadas y les dejaron claro como se hacen los negocios alli*. En el desierto cuesta hasta hacer cemento. Y que no den en la excavacion con algun resto cultural porque entonces no salen de alli en la vida.
> 
> Del campechano no idea pero voy a preguntar, pluede ser que si porque ese hombre no tiene verguenza y seguira en contacto con sus amigos de ideales politicos intachables.



A mi se me cae la cara de vergüenza al ver que en teocracia medievales sean mas serios que aquí. Lo que no es normal es lo de aquí, que ganas un concurso con un presupuesto y luego lo triplicas la oferta del candidato más caro y la administración de turno paga sin rechistar ::

Lo de las islas de Dubai y la ciudad en general, yo siempre que veo imágenes no puedo evitar pensar en el final de Madmax: Más allá de la cúpula del trueno:

[YOUTUBE]vJ1KZvzXpKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Jul 2013)

Menudo velote rojo le acaban de meter a Sacyr.


----------



## Algas (29 Jul 2013)

Buenos días.

Gamesa parece q comienza a desinflarse... ¿seguiréis dentro mientras el cuerpo aguante? :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (29 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Menudo velote rojo le acaban de meter a Sacyr.



La he visto a 2,601.....con el ipad lo lento que es la operativa, las coordenadas,etc....cuando he metido la orden de compra a 2,615 por dar algo de margen.....Ya estaba en 2,64:ouch:

Dejo puesta la orden


----------



## Felix (29 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Gamesa parece q comienza a desinflarse... ¿seguiréis dentro mientras el cuerpo aguante? :Baile:



¿Que tendria que pasar para que vuelvan a meter a Gamesa en el Ibex cuando reviente otro de los mierdos que atesora la locomotora europea?


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Jul 2013)

Sacyr ¿despioje o guano? That is the question.


----------



## paulistano (29 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sacyr ¿despioje o guano? That is the question.



Si yo supiese::

Apuesto por despioje....de hecho esta la orden puesta....que es guano....pues fuera....lo que no me queda claro es cuando se anuncian resultados, en su web hablan de julio pero no del dia.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Gamesa parece q comienza a desinflarse... ¿seguiréis dentro mientras el cuerpo aguante? :Baile:




¿Cómo que desinflarse? Si el vienes cerró en máximos y hoy baja apenas... 

No creo que sea posible subir un 2% diario indefinidamente.


----------



## Algas (29 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cómo que desinflarse? Si el vienes cerró en máximos y hoy baja apenas...
> 
> No creo que sea posible subir un 2% diario indefinidamente.



Cierto!:ouch:

¿En cuánto pondríais ahora un SL? lo pregunto con fines totalmente didácticosienso:


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me dijo un dia Janus que era una porqueria de pelicula. Si le sumamos que la tengo en el portatil y buscando imagenes no he encontrado nada ..... no la vere.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 19:25 ----------
> 
> ...






Arena (Combate mortal) (2011) » Pelicula Online Estreno DVD, HD Gratis - NUEVO!

En la segunda pantalla de proyección con la opción 1. Puedes poner calidad 720p.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Cierto!:ouch:
> 
> ¿En cuánto pondríais ahora un SL? lo pregunto con fines totalmente didácticosienso:




Puffff... Yo ninguno. Aunque la visita a los 5 bajos la doy por casi segura. Como stop medio sería sólo me plantearía perder los 4.6. Pero claro, eso es mucho caer. Pero la subida ha sido taaaaan vertiginosa que no hay envidencias de soportes, resistencias, acumulación, distribución, zonas donde entra el dinero... al menos con mi escasito nivel.


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si yo supiese::
> 
> Apuesto por despioje....de hecho esta la orden puesta....que es guano....pues fuera....lo que no me queda claro es cuando se anuncian resultados, en su web hablan de julio pero no del dia.



Yo tambien pienso que han barrido unos cuantos stop loss, todo aquel que lo tenia en 2,65 se ha caido, pero hay que esperar un poco, de momento volvemos a la tranquilidad y el aburrimiento.


----------



## paulistano (29 Jul 2013)

COMUNICACIÓN DE PRESENTACIÓN A MERCADO
SACYR, S.A. (anteriormente SACYR VALLEHERMOSO, S.A.), procede a anunciar la celebración de la presentación de resultados del Grupo correspondiente al primer semestre del ejercicio 2013.
La presentación tendrá lugar el próximo miércoles día 31 de julio a las 12:30 horas vía Conference Call, marcando el siguiente número:
+34 91 789 51 41
Madrid, 29 de julio de 2013 Relaciones con Inversores


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=446251


----------



## nombre (29 Jul 2013)

Me estan haciendo dudar en soltar las fcc.

Sigo con toda la carga y por la fuerza y volumen daba pinta de ir con facilidad hasta 11-12 para ponerle techo al lateral, pero con la pertura de hoy nose, nose ienso:

El caso es que como son unas calls con strike 10 voy bien, pero estas opciones se desinflan el doble de rapido a lo que se inflan y hay que andar con el culo rápido ::


----------



## inversobres (29 Jul 2013)

Vino el segundo chupin. Esperemos sentados, hay que volver a los 400.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

Aguantar con sl amplios en fcc y sacyr, hasta que no publiquen cortos no enseñaran la patita


----------



## inversobres (29 Jul 2013)

8400 superados. De aqui solo parriba. Ya han jodido a los cortos mañaneros ahora via libre.


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2013)

Buenos días.
Por favor, no se levanten 
(no sé si lo hacen por respeto o porque se imaginan que voy escupiendo viruses :o)

Vaya sorpresa me he llevado. Después de meses estoy en verde en mis compras de este año. Tengo 1500€ a golpe de flick al enter, pero me da pereza mortal.Lo dejaré para más adelante.
Ya he comentado que compré en febrero, estos casi 6 meses para mí son como para vosotros un mete-saca en segundos para joder a 4 gacelas que se han salido de la manada. 
Formas distintas de ver la vida.

Alguien esperaba los resultados de DIA

Dia mejora sus resultados a junio gracias a España | Negocios | Reuters

un 5% de mejora. Bien para los mundos que corren. 
Desde mi experiencia en el sector y conociendo su forma de trabajar con franquicias, personalmente considero que es una empresa de muuuucho riesgo. En pocos meses podría montar un pescanovazo a poco que se le tuerzan los números o la finaciación.


----------



## Antigona (29 Jul 2013)

Qué cojones tiene el Ibex, quinto día en verde??? Puf, directo a los 8600...

Eso sí, la subida de hoy es engañosa! Unos cuántos valores muy disparados y los bancos flojitos.

¿Alguna razón fundamental para que LaCaixa esté cayendo, o mera corección del otro día y dibujando una resistencia en 2.80?

Un saludo traders.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2013)

vamos a jugar al juego del ibex , primera regla , la jran bajista no sera superada ni en sueños :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Que tengamos que pagar al INE para que trabajen en eso ....... Tiene mandarinas ..........



juasss, por un vez te la han metido doblada con el mundo today


Aunque para burro atado a un poste estoy yo. :ouch::ouch::ouch:
Después de haber descubierto este post, I was thinking to myself: Tono, eres tonto, retonto, cualquier día te meten un troll por el wi-fi y le das un caramelo porque piensas que es un enanito de blancanieves



vermer dijo:


> En respuesta a Antígona:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



palabra de Dios
he encontrado la fé, Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah (live at the Montreal Jazz Festival 2008) - YouTube


----------



## paulistano (29 Jul 2013)

Con sacyr en pantalla a 2,602 lastima no dar a mercado..... Como rompa los 2,70 puede haber fiesta....


----------



## Krim (29 Jul 2013)

En ello está, de hecho ahora mismo está por encima y yo personalmente no doy un duro por esa resistencia. Aunque se haya parado ahí, no ha habido respuesta bajista, es simplemente retrasar lo inevitable


----------



## << 49 >> (29 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Eso sí, la subida de hoy es engañosa! Unos cuántos valores muy disparados y los bancos flojitos.



El IBEX nunca engaña. Como media ponderada de 35 valores que es, vale lo que tiene que valer.

Si quiere hacer un índice en el que todos los valores ponderen lo mismo, allá usted, pero eso no representaría bien la capitalización total de esas empresas.


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2013)

Noticias de Mercados - "Ojalá la bolsa de EEUU tenga un recorte que nos dé la oportunidad de entrar"

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 10:07 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Arena (Combate mortal) (2011) » Pelicula Online Estreno DVD, HD Gratis - NUEVO!
> 
> En la segunda pantalla de proyección con la opción 1. Puedes poner calidad 720p.



Desde el ipad sólo me sale una ventana. ienso:

Edito: Ya lo he pillado desde el ordenata


----------



## Sealand (29 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Por favor, no se levanten
> (no sé si lo hacen por respeto o porque se imaginan que voy escupiendo viruses :o)
> 
> ...



Yo mismo quise entrar en día cuando apareció en el I35 pero como siempre andaba escaso de liquidez (es lo malo de ser pobre, que no te dejan hacerte rico : Ahora ya quizás sea demasiado tarde.

Soy ex-cliente de Mercadona y me he pasado a DIA para todo menos carne, pescado y verdura que voy a comercios especializados de toda la vida. Los supermercados han cambiado como de la noche al día en los últimos 10 años, sus marcas blancas siguen siendo de las más baratas del mercado y han mejorado la calidad; las marcas de toda la vida también son más baratas, todo está más limpio y el paisanaje ha cambiado para mejor. Antes era impensable ver un coche de alta gama o gente "fina" en un DIA, ya no. Han empezado a comprar publicidad en televisión... con lo que consiguen que con la sequía de anunciantes los medios se guarden mucho de hablar mal de la empresa.

Por otro lado, hace unos meses chispa abrió un hilo que pasó sin pena ni gloria en el que subió una entrevista a la asociación de afectados por las franquicias DIA en las que contaban historias para no dormir, condiciones leoninas, y cómo todos los riesgos los asume el franquiciado. De ser cierto son unos hdlgp y sabiendo como se las gastan deben ser una empresa muy rentable y con un futuro prometedor. 

X si alguien quiere escuchar el audio: 

► Cuarto mundo - "DIA nos hunde" - 09/05/13
Subido hoy (09/05/2013) en Noticias y sucesos por RNE
Descargar
(24MB)
Mis Audios
cerrar [x]

Para descargar el audio a tu ordenador:
Haz clic con el botón derecho del ratón
Selecciona "Guardar enlace como..."

La Asociación de Afectados por las Franquicias de Supermercados, Asafras, denuncia la presunta "estafa" de q ue están siendo víctimas muchos de los franquiciados de la empresa DIA. Critican el incumplimiento sistemático del contrato por parte de la firma y muchos de ellos aseguran encontrarse en la ruina material y psicológica por la situación. Andrea Fabiano Favoro, de Argentina, Paolo Yalloto de Portugal y cuatro franquiciados españoles, en representación de miles de afectados a escala internacional, nos cuentan los pormenores de un problema que ha supuesto para muchas familias hasta la pérdida de sus hogares y la hipoteca de sus vidas.Escuchar audio 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ctimas-de-estafa-incumplimiento-contrato.html


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2013)

Sealand, si lo que quieres es entrar en alimentación y no tienes prisa (la otra PRISA es mejor no tenerla)

*
Danone eleva un 10,32% su beneficio en el 1S: 972 millones de euros*


----------



## amago45 (29 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Sealand, si lo que quieres es entrar en alimentación y no tienes prisa (la otra PRISA es mejor no tenerla)
> 
> me encanta la expresión 'a PRISA ni con un palo' ...


----------



## Algas (29 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Sealand, si lo que quieres es entrar en alimentación y no tienes prisa (la otra PRISA es mejor no tenerla)
> 
> *
> Danone eleva un 10,32% su beneficio en el 1S: 972 millones de euros*



Dos cosucas,
del sector de la alimentación veo bien a EBRO FOODS, aquí en el mercado patrio.

¿Cómo haces para recuperar la retención francesa en los dividendos? la mordida es considerable, y tengo entendido que es bastante complicado, lo único factible que he oído al respecto es tener una cuenta francesaienso:


Mucha unión económica-europea y es más fácil recuperar una retención del otro lado del charco:ouch:


----------



## Sealand (29 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Dos cosucas,
> del sector de la alimentación veo bien a EBRO FOODS, aquí en el mercado patrio.
> 
> ¿Cómo haces para recuperar la retención francesa en los dividendos? la mordida es considerable, y tengo entendido que es bastante complicado, lo único factible que he oído al respecto es tener una cuenta francesaienso:
> ...



+1 ¿Cómo se la apañan los ases del hilo con la doble imposición? El verano pasado me mandaron una oferta del broker ING para comprar en bolsa extranjera y no la aproveché por lo mismo.

Yo opero en el ibex precisamente porque si tengo poco disponible para operar y lo poco que saque se lo va a llevar la castuza de aquí y de allí pues que compren ellos con los cuernos.


----------



## inversobres (29 Jul 2013)

Materias dandose la vuelta. El ibex atacando de nuevo los 400. Parece que pesan.


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Dos cosucas,
> del sector de la alimentación veo bien a EBRO FOODS, aquí en el mercado patrio.
> 
> ¿Cómo haces para recuperar la retención francesa en los dividendos? la mordida es considerable, y tengo entendido que es bastante complicado, lo único factible que he oído al respecto es tener una cuenta francesaienso:
> ...




juasssss, me lo supongo que debe ser un lío. personalmente no lo sé, mi declaración es un tanto liosa tanto por mis actividades como porque la hago conjunta y mi mujer tiene una tienda y bla, bla, bla. Me lo lleva todo un amigo gestor, que es un fiera para estas cosas y nunca he tenido problemas gordos (retrasos, papeleos parriba-pabajo, lo típico)

Aquí tienes un ejemplo de lo que hay que hacer, precisamente con Danone. 

Fiscalidad de los dividendos pagados por empresas extranjeras ejercicio 2012 (declaración que se presenta en Mayo-Junio de 2013) - Invertir en Bolsa


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2013)

Pooooonzi, esta te gusta

Moody's uno de los mejores negocios de la bolsa


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Por favor, no se levanten
> (no sé si lo hacen por respeto o porque se imaginan que voy escupiendo viruses :o)
> 
> ...



A mi no me gusta lo que hicieron hace unos meses con su deuda.Adenas por el precio al que cotizan ,no se si rondaban los 4000-5000 mill creo que hay mejores opciones en el mercado,eso si fuera de españa. El mejor del mundo sin lugar a dudas es Wallmart luego a pequeña escala teneis a debenhams en reino unido y a continente en portugal a traves de sonae. En ultimo lugar y porque necesita una reestructuracion que creo que llegara tenemis a carrefour en francia.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 13:14 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Pooooonzi, esta te gusta
> 
> Moody's uno de los mejores negocios de la bolsa



Hombre no lo sabes tu bien,claro que me gusta.Es un monopolio y practicamente no gastan nada en investigacion,son unas maquinas de hacer dinero.Lo dificil es calcular un buen precio de entrada


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> del sector de la alimentación veo bien a EBRO FOODS, aquí en el mercado patrio.



pos mira, acaban también de sacar los resultados de este semestre

...subida de precio del arroz basmati de la India, sequía en Texas, entrada de arroz a través de canales de contrabando en Marruecos ::: (estas cosas mí no entender)




> “Ebro Foods obtuvo un beneficio neto atribuible de 71,0 millones de euros en el primer semestre (1S) del ejercicio 2013, un 5,5% superior al alcanzado en el mismo periodo de 2012.



Link Securities pone a Ebro Foods en revisión tras analizar sus resultados - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## paulistano (29 Jul 2013)

Cómo son estos leoncios....han metido mogollón de pasta en Sacyr en los 2,62 y alrededores.

Algún despistado ha entrado fuerte también en 2,69-2,70....nivel en el que lleva hora y media....a ver si se mueve algo coño!



Respecto a DIA, yo estuve mirando en su momento una franquicia, y sólo leer las opiniones de la gente en internet ya me echó para atrás.

Igual ocurre con las de LLAO LLAO.....la gente anda quemadísimaienso:


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

Is U.S. Energy Independence Still a Dirty Story? (ACI, BTU)

Coal has been out of favor lately, and Alpha Natural Resources has shed more than 90% of its value since the start of 2011. The supplier of metallurgical and thermal coal is posting losses these days, but the silver lining is that it has posted much smaller deficits than analysts were expecting in its three previous quarters.


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pooooonzi, esta te gusta
> 
> Moody's uno de los mejores negocios de la bolsa




y a quién no? 
pero verdes están las uvas, decía la zorra


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pooooonzi, esta te gusta
> 
> Moody's uno de los mejores negocios de la bolsa



Seguro que tiene rating AAA++::


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Jul 2013)

Con FCC voy a optar por una derivada del "comprar con el rumor vender con la noticia" y es "comprar cuando dice Janus, ajustar stops con la noticia". A ver hasta donde nos lleva....


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

Nokia me está encantando cómo está intentando recuperar. Están lanzando buenos productos y si dan con la tecla de la magia del marketing volverán a ser relevantes. Apple va a dejar mucho hueco de mercado.


----------



## hydra69 (29 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Con FCC voy a optar por una derivada del "comprar con el rumor vender con la noticia" y es "comprar cuando dice Janus, ajustar stops con la noticia". A ver hasta donde nos lleva....



Verás como acaba en divorcio...::


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Seguro que tiene rating AAA++::



y al aparecer tiene un montón de clientes disgustados en el Sur de Europa.


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Verás como acaba en divorcio...::



Se que acabara en divorcio, pero un 25%de reward ya lo tengo en la buchaca....


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Se que acabara en divorcio, pero un 25%de reward ya lo tengo en la buchaca....



A ver si a los janusitos nos recompensáis debidamente


----------



## LOLO08 (29 Jul 2013)

Salgo de Alba, 8%de reward pa la buchaca. 3 semanas.

Ataco los hotelitos nhh a media carga. El turismo vá parriba!!!.

Vivan los guiris!!!


----------



## erpako (29 Jul 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gato, el Ibex tiene en proyecto ir al 11000



Por fin, alguien se ha dado cuenta que en estos días se ha roto la virginidad de jran bajista.

No son descartable correciones de entidad, pero el IBEX está a un 50% de sus máximos.

Antes de la gran caída, tiene que haber una euforia sin precedentes...


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A ver si a los janusitos nos recompensáis debidamente



Como diría el Dioni..."con puta o sin puta?"

Al menos unas cervezas tienes pagadas en mi próximo viaje a España...


----------



## Antigona (29 Jul 2013)

Vaya puta mierda de Caixas, que día de perros me están dando. ::

Mierda esta del Ibex y de su volumen ridículo, a ver cuando dejo ya las putas acciones, esto solo vale para los críos.


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nokia me está encantando cómo está intentando recuperar. Están lanzando buenos productos y si dan con la tecla de la magia del marketing volverán a ser relevantes. Apple va a dejar mucho hueco de mercado.



No te fies, yo digo que fracasaran, no hay mercado.

Los viejunos son los unicos que aspiran a tener un nokia con winmobile, mercado minimo, el futuro iphones ios y android, no le des vueltas es asi y punto.

Ta puesto que no me equivoco lo que quieras. 

Puede tener un trimestre apañado en resultados, a largo solo le queda caer.


----------



## paulistano (29 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No te fies, yo digo que fracasaran, no hay mercado.
> 
> Los viejunos son los unicos que aspiran a tener un nokia con winmobile, mercado minimo, el futuro iphones ios y android, no le des vueltas es asi y punto.
> 
> ...



Y si les da por sacar un Nokia con Android?ienso:


----------



## Antigona (29 Jul 2013)

Bien en verde ya por fin las caixas!!

Qué trolaco es el Ibex, xD, se están descojonando de nosotros, me da que va a pegar una subida de la ostia y luego vamos a visitar los infiernos pero bien...

Esto es para valientes :::: o INSENSATOS :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2013)

mas respeto para la jran bajista , al final aprendereis a temerla :no:


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nokia me está encantando cómo está intentando recuperar. Están lanzando buenos productos y si dan con la tecla de la magia del marketing volverán a ser relevantes. Apple va a dejar mucho hueco de mercado.



Nokia tiene algo especial que por ejemplo alcatel o ericcson siempre han carecido de ello y es ese toque mágico.A simple vista alguien ve un iPhone o un móvil de samsung y se podría pensar que los dos hacen lo mismo y de la misma manera....pero no es verdad.Apple ha sido capaz de crear productos revolucionarios a nivel mundial sin apenas gastar dinero, su capex hasta la muerte de Jobs siempre se ha mantenido en el 11% del flujo de caja operativo, eso no todo el mundo es capaz de hacerlo, por eso han sido capaces en 5 años de ahorrar 140.000 mill.Tras mucho analizar Nokia me di cuenta que en el pasado también han contado con ese toque mágico de hecho hoy en día aun les queda un poco de la mano de midas, ya saben el que tuvo retuvo.Por eso Nokia ha sido capaz en el peor momento de su historia tener una caja neta de cerca de 10000 mill, de hecho a pesar de la caída brutal de su flujo de caja si nos fijamos bien en 2 años han remodelado el negocio movil de arriba abajo con microsoft y apenas se han desprendido de parte de la caja,unos 1000-2000 mill menos, pensar lo que tenían antes en móviles con symbian y lo que tienen ahora, puede parecer mucho dinero pero en el mundo móvil cuando compites a nivel global contra apple,samsung,lg,huawei os aseguró que esas cifras son pecata minuta.Que ojo puede salirles bien o no pero desde luego se nota que tienen ese toque especial de los grandes.


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2013)

Lo que me gustan a mí estas noticias de traspaso de papeles antes de Octubre. 




> Los inversores extranjeros redujeron su exposición a la deuda española en 2.523 millones en junio, después de haberla recortado en más de 5.000 millones en el quinto mes del año, según datos del Tesoro. De esta forma, la inversión extranjera volvió a resentirse en el sexto mes del año y acumula ya dos meses seguidos a la baja tras el repunte de los primeros meses del ejercicio.




Y la prima de riesgo repuntando un pelín.
Me parece a mí que este rally del IBEX se nos queda en los 8400. 
Voy a tener que revisar mis gráficos.

Buen provecho.


----------



## Antigona (29 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas respeto para la jran bajista , al final aprendereis a temerla :no:



Troll!! Si seguro que vas largo desde hace tiempo y te estás forrando pero a lo zorrocallando...

La gran bajista de momento no pinta por aquí...


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y si les da por sacar un Nokia con Android?ienso:



Si rompen con micro, sacan android y se ponen las pilas pues mira tu, lo mismo compitiendo con samsung, huawei y iphon varios consigen una cuota de mercado interesante.

Pero es este escenario realista?


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas respeto para la jran bajista , al final aprendereis a temerla :no:



A ver hombre sacate un grafico pintao que hace mucho que no lo vemos!


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Si rompen con micro, sacan android y se ponen las pilas pues mira tu, lo mismo compitiendo con samsung, huawei y iphon varios consigen una cuota de mercado interesante.
> 
> Pero es este escenario realista?



Sería totalmente factible pero la cuestión es si ellos quieren, para un profano en temas tecnológicos puede que la idea de asociarse al caballo ganador sea la idea mas sencilla y rápida sin embargo puede que con esa opción no se consiga la diferenciación.En este caso creo que se esta infravalorando a uno de los actores más grandes de las dos ultimas decadas que no es otro que microsoft, puede que window 8 salga mal o no sea popular pero quien nos puede garantizar que el 9 o 10 no sean un rotundo éxito?Os acordais por el año 2000 donde nadie se podría ni imaginar que alguien plantase cara a sony en el terreno de las consolas?Y microsoft empezó desde cero en software y hardware


http://www.xatakawindows.com/histor...para-frenar-a-sony-y-barajo-la-compra-de-sega


----------



## Jose (29 Jul 2013)

*Agenda semanal*

Os paso la agenda semanal, Yo creo que entre el martes y miércoles se debería producir el primer bajonazo ( un cierre con -2%) sobre el índice. la semana está demasiado llena de datos macro y muchos sabemos que van a ser malos.
A veces lo mejor es no operar.
Saludos y suerte a los que se metan. 



*Lunes , 29 de julio de 2013*

Resultados Almirall.
29 de julio de 2013, 1S.

-	Precios de casas Nat'wide Reino Unido.	
29 de julio de 2013, Julio. Dato Previo: 0.3% (1.9% y/y). (entre el 29 de julio y el 2 de agosto)

-	Ventas al por menor Alemania.	
29 de julio de 2013, Junio. Dato Previo: 0.7% (0.4% y/y). (entre el 29 y el 31 de julio)

-	Encuesta de viviendas Hometrack Reino Unido.	
29 de julio de 2013, Julio. Dato Previo: 0.4% (0.8% y/y). 01:00

-	Resultados Dia.	
29 de julio de 2013, 1S. Antes de apertura (WebcCast: 15:00 horas)

-	Resultados Jazztel.	
29 de julio de 2013, 2T. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Ence.	
29 de julio de 2013, 2T.

-	Resultados Danone.	
29 de julio de 2013, 2T.

-	Resultados Reckit Benckiser.	
29 de julio de 2013, 2T.

-	Resultados Anadarko Petroleum.	
29 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $0,88. Dato Previo: $0,85. Después cierre

-	Resultados Eastman Chemical.	
29 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $1,64. Dato Previo: $1,40. Después cierre

-	Resultados Express Scripts.	
29 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $1,10. Dato Previo: $0,88. Después cierre

-	Resultados Loews.	
29 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $0,73. Dato Previo: $0,11. Antes apertura

-	Ventas pendientes de viviendas EE.UU..	
29 de julio de 2013, Junio. Estimación: 1,0%. 16:00

-	Actividad manufacturera de la Fed de Dallas EE.UU..	
29 de julio de 2013, Julio. 16:30



*Martes, 30 de julio de 2013*

-	Resultados Viscofán.
30 de julio de 2013, 1S. Después cierre

-	Resultados SCH.	
30 de julio de 2013, 2T. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Viscofán.	
30 de julio de 2013, 1S. Después cierre

-	Resultados Amgen.	
30 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $1,74. Dato Previo: $1,83. Después cierre

-	Resultados Goodyear.	
30 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $0,48. Dato Previo: $0,57. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Merck.	
30 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $0,83. Dato Previo: $1,05. Antes apertura

-	Resultados NYSE Euronext.	
30 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $0,59. Dato Previo: $0,51. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Occidental Petroleum.	
30 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $1,63. Dato Previo: $1,64. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Pfizer.	
30 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $0,55. Dato Previo: $0,62. Antes apertura

-	S&P/CaseShiller 20 ciudades (mensual) (SA) EE.UU..	
30 de julio de 2013, Mayo. 15:00

-	S&P/CaseShiller 20 compuesto (anual) EE.UU..	
30 de julio de 2013, Mayo. 15:00

-	Índice confianza consumidor EE.UU.. 
30 de julio de 2013, Julio. Estimación: 80,5. 16:00

-	Balance presupuestario España. 
30 de julio de 2013, Junio. Dato Previo: -33.340M€. A lo largo del día

-	Total de permisos financieros España.	
30 de julio de 2013, Mayo. Dato Previo: 1.7% (-16.5% y/y). A lo largo del día

-	Desempleo Japón.	
30 de julio de 2013, Junio. Dato Previo: 4.1%. 01:30

-	Producción industrial Japón.	
30 de julio de 2013, Junio. Dato Previo: 1.9%. 01:50

-	Confianza consumidor GFK Alemania. 
30 de julio de 2013, Agosto. Dato Previo: 6.8. 08:00

-	IPC España. 
30 de julio de 2013, Julio. Dato Previo: 2.1% y/y. 09:00

-	IPC armonizado UE España.	
30 de julio de 2013, Julio. Dato Previo: 2.2% y/y. 09:00

-	*PIB España.	*
30 de julio de 2013, 2T. Dato Previo: -0.5% (2.0% y/y). 09:00

-	Clima empresarial Zona Euro. 
30 de julio de 2013, Julio. Dato Previo: -0.68. 11:00

-	Confianza en servicios Zona Euro.	
30 de julio de 2013, Julio. Dato Previo: 91.3. 11:00

-	Confianza económica Zona Euro.	
30 de julio de 2013, Julio. Dato Previo: -9.5. 11:00

-	Confianza industrial Zona Euro.	
30 de julio de 2013, Julio. Dato Previo: -11.2. 11:00

-	Confianza consumidor Zona Euro.	
30 de julio de 2013, Julio. 11:00

-	Resultados Acciona.	
30 de julio de 2013, 2T. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Cie Automotive.	
30 de julio de 2013, 1S.

-	Dividendo Amadeus.	
30 de julio de 2013, Julio. Estimación: 1.066 euros/acn.



*Miércoles, 31 de julio de 2013*

-	Resultados Enel Green Power.
31 de julio de 2013, 1S.

-	Resultados Bayer.	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T. Antes apertura

-	Resultados CBS.	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $0,72. Dato Previo: $0,65. Después cierre

-	Resultados Comcast.	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $0,63. Dato Previo: $0,50. Antes apertura

-	Resultados MasterCard.	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $6,30. Dato Previo: $5,65. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Marriott International.	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $0,57. Dato Previo: $0,42. Antes apertura

-	Resultados MetLife.	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $1,33. Dato Previo: $1,33. Después cierre

-	Resultados Pioneer Natural Resources.	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $1,10. Dato Previo: $0,78. Después cierre

-	Solicitudes de hipoteca MBA EE.UU.. 
31 de julio de 2013, Semanal. 13:00

-	ADP cambio de empleo EE.UU..	
31 de julio de 2013, Julio. Estimación: 184 K. 14:15

-	Índice de costes laborales EE.UU..	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: 0,4%. 14:30

-	Consumo personal EE.UU..	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T. 14:30

-	Índice de precios del PIB EE.UU..	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: 1,0%. 14:30

-	PIB EE.UU..	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T. Estimación: 1,4%. 14:30

-	PCE principal EE.UU..	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T. 14:30

-	Índice manufacturero de Chicago EE.UU.. 
31 de julio de 2013, Julio. Estimación: 54,0. 15:45

-	Inventarios crudo EE.UU..	
31 de julio de 2013, Semanal. 16:30

-	Decisión de la Reserva Federal sobre tipos de interés EE.UU.. 
31 de julio de 2013, . 20:00

-	Resultados BBVA.	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Endesa.	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Técnicas Reunidas.	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T.

-	Resultados Grifols.	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T.

-	Resultados REE.	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T.

-	Resultados Campofrío.	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T.

-	Resultados EADS.	
31 de julio de 2013, 2T.

-	Balanza cuenta corriente España.	
31 de julio de 2013, Mayo. Dato Previo: -300.000. A lo largo del día

-	Confianza del consumidor GFK Reino Unido.	
31 de julio de 2013, Julio. Dato Previo: -21. 01:00

-	Precios producción Francia.	
31 de julio de 2013, Junio. Dato Previo: -1.2% (-0.1% y/y). 08:45

-	Ventas al por mayor España.	
31 de julio de 2013, Junio. Dato Previo: -4.5%. 09:00

-	Ventas al por menor España.	
31 de julio de 2013, Junio. Dato Previo: -4.5%. 09:00

-	Tasa de paro Alemania. 
31 de julio de 2013, Julio. Dato Previo: 6.8%. 09:55

-	IPC Zona Euro. 
31 de julio de 2013, Julio. Dato Previo: 1.2%. 11:00

-	Tasa de paro Zona Euro. 
31 de julio de 2013, Junio. Dato Previo: 12.1%. 11:00



*Jueves, 01 de agosto de 2013*

-	El BCE anuncia tipos de interés Zona Euro.
01 de agosto de 2013, Agosto. 13:45

-	Resultados Automatic Data Processing.	
01 de agosto de 2013, 4T. Estimación: $0,57. Dato Previo: $0,53. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Avon Products.	
01 de agosto de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $0,25. Dato Previo: $0,20. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Chesapeake Energy.	
01 de agosto de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $0,40. Dato Previo: $0,06. Antes apertura

-	Resultados American International Group.	
01 de agosto de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $0,85. Dato Previo: $1,06.

-	Resultados CME Group.	
01 de agosto de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $0,88. Dato Previo: $0,89. Antes apertura

-	Resultados ConocoPhillips.	
01 de agosto de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $1,28. Dato Previo: $1,22. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Kellogg.	
01 de agosto de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $0,98. Dato Previo: $0,84. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Kraft Foods Group.	
01 de agosto de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $0,66.

-	Resultados Procter & Gamble.	
01 de agosto de 2013, 4T. Estimación: $0,77. Dato Previo: $0,82. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Tesoro.	
01 de agosto de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $1,46. Dato Previo: $2,87. Después cierre

-	Resultados Time Warner Cable.	
01 de agosto de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $1,65. Dato Previo: $1,43. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Exxon Mobil.	
01 de agosto de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $1,90. Dato Previo: $1,80. Antes apertura

-	Peticiones desempleo EE.UU..	
01 de agosto de 2013, Semanal. 14:30

-	ISM de precios pagados EE.UU..	
01 de agosto de 2013, Julio. Estimación: 53,2. 16:00

-	ISM manufacturero EE.UU..	
01 de agosto de 2013, Julio. Estimación: 51,1. 16:00

-	Gasto en construcción EE.UU..	
01 de agosto de 2013, Junio. Estimación: 0,5%. 16:00

-	Ventas de autos EE.UU..	
01 de agosto de 2013, Julio. 23:00

-	Ventas de vehículos EE.UU..	
01 de agosto de 2013, Julio. 23:00

-	Resultados Arcelor.	
01 de agosto de 2013, 1S.

-	PMI manufacturas China.	
01 de agosto de 2013, Julio. Dato Previo: 50.1. 03:00

-	PMI manufacturas HSBC China.	
01 de agosto de 2013, Julio. Dato Previo: 48.2. 03:45

-	PMI manufacturas España.	
01 de agosto de 2013, Julio. 09:15

-	PMI manufacturas Francia.	
01 de agosto de 2013, Julio. 09:50

-	PMI manufacturas Alemania.	
01 de agosto de 2013, Julio. 09:55

-	PMI manufacturas Zona Euro.	
01 de agosto de 2013, Julio. 10:00

-	PMI manufacturas Reino Unido.	
01 de agosto de 2013, Julio. Dato Previo: 52.5. 10:30

-	Reunión BOE Reino Unido. 
01 de agosto de 2013, Agosto. 13:00

-	Rajoy comparecerá en el Congreso España. )
01 de agosto de 2013, Agosto. 09:00

-	Subasta de bonos del Tesoro España.	
01 de agosto de 2013, Agosto. A lo largo del día



*Viernes, 02 de agosto de 2013*

-	Resultados Amadeus.
02 de agosto de 2013, 1S. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Iberia.	
02 de agosto de 2013, 2T. Estimación: WebCast: 10:00 horas. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Chevron.	
02 de agosto de 2013, 2T. Estimación: $2,98. Dato Previo: $3,56. Antes apertura

-	Resultados Viacom.	
02 de agosto de 2013, 3T. Estimación: $1,31. Dato Previo: $0,97.

-	Informe de Empleo EE.UU..	
02 de agosto de 2013, Julio. Estimación: 7,5%. 14:30

-	Deflactor PCE EE.UU..	
02 de agosto de 2013, Junio. 14:30

-	Gastos personales EE.UU..	
02 de agosto de 2013, Junio. Estimación: 0,5%. 14:30

-	Ingresos personales EE.UU..	
02 de agosto de 2013, Junio. Estimación: 0,5%. 14:30

-	PCE EE.UU..	
02 de agosto de 2013, Junio. Estimación: 0,1%. 14:30

-	ISM Nueva York EE.UU..	
02 de agosto de 2013, Julio. 15:45

-	Pedidos de fábrica EE.UU.. 
02 de agosto de 2013, Junio. Estimación: 0,8%. 16:00

-	*Desempleo España.* 
02 de agosto de 2013, Julio. Dato Previo: -127.200. 09:00

-	Precios producción Zona Euro.	
02 de agosto de 2013, Junio. Dato Previo: -0.3% (-0.1% y/y). 11:00


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2013)

Jato, por dios ponte largo ya cojones ...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2013)




----------



## Algas (29 Jul 2013)

Jose dijo:


> A veces lo mejor es no operar.



Pues yo esta semana a mirar a los osos desde la barrera:: (mira que Bertok ha insistido en este tema, xD).


Gracias por el calendario que has puesto, está genial :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2013)

la subida tiene su razon de ser , se esta preparando la superacion de la jran bajista pero aun quedan unos cuantos meses hasta que ocurra 

despues de superarla y de producirse el pullback , el ibex volara hacia su objetivo :Aplauso:


----------



## nombre (29 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Se que acabara en divorcio, pero un 25%de reward ya lo tengo en la buchaca....




Por ahora esta es mi mayor campanada, puse 100€ en primas y voy por 850€, lo que hacen 750% de profit sobre el riesgo 

Mi cervecita Janus se la pago con recomendación de usar opciones. Para la operativa que usted usa son ideales y sin poner stop que barran. Lo unico que tienen que ser entradas a punto de caramelo como estas FCCs

Thanks for the info


----------



## Sealand (29 Jul 2013)

Meanwhile, in TEF... 

Slim rompe su acuerdo con KPN y pone en riesgo la venta de E-plus a Telefnica | Economa | elmundo.es


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Jul 2013)

Jose dijo:


> Os paso la agenda semanal, Yo creo que entre el martes y miércoles se debería producir el primer bajonazo ( un cierre con -2%) sobre el índice. la semana está demasiado llena de datos macro y muchos sabemos que van a ser malos.
> A veces lo mejor es no operar.
> Saludos y suerte a los que se metan.



Gracias por la info.

Hombre viendo que el SAN saca resultados el martes, y parece que van a estar por encima del consenso, con el peso que tiene sobre el IBEX, parece razonable que siga el impulso alcista al menos un par de dias no?

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 15:20 ----------




nombre dijo:


> Por ahora esta es mi mayor campanada, puse 100€ en primas y voy por 850€, lo que hacen 750% de profit sobre el riesgo
> 
> Mi cervecita Janus se la pago con recomendación de usar opciones. Para la operativa que usted usa son ideales y sin poner stop que barran. Lo unico que tienen que ser entradas a punto de caramelo como estas FCCs
> 
> Thanks for the info



Enhorabuena! compraste primas de opciones call?


----------



## nombre (29 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> 
> Hombre viendo que el SAN saca resultados el martes, y parece que van a estar por encima del consenso, con el peso que tiene sobre el IBEX, parece razonable que siga el impulso alcista al menos un par de dias no?




Me huelo buenos datos y que el mercado haga justo lo contrario. Quizas no ipso facto, pero si para el cambio de mes o finde que viene ::




HisHoliness dijo:


> Enhorabuena! compraste primas de opciones call?



si unas calls con strike 10.00, allá cuando andaban por debajo de 9, 8.5 aprox, no recuerdo exactamente


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Jul 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Me huelo buenos datos y que el mercado haga justo lo contrario. Quizas no ipso facto, pero si para el cambio de mes o finde que viene ::



Si, no creo que sea descabellado lo que dices...creo que mis SAN las venderé justo despues de resultados, mañana por la tarde....o el miercoles, me parece que al iniciarse agosto las cosas pueden cambiar un poco...


----------



## ave phoenix (29 Jul 2013)

Parece que AAPL se ha levantado "cachonda"...


----------



## Antigona (29 Jul 2013)

Y... ¡Se viene abajo la subida! Al menos algo de movimiento. Vaya muermo de sesión.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2013)

corren rumores de que el ibex va a cerrar por debajo de los 8350 :fiufiu:


----------



## alimon (29 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corren rumores de que el ibex va a cerrar por debajo de los 8350 :fiufiu:



Perfecto,porque voy corto desde 8405.

A tomar por saco, cierro cortos en 8366. El resto de pips, pal Jato.


Mantengo mis 10000 Ercros del jueves. +7,35% hoy. 

Acercándonos a la primera parada en 0,46, donde nos bajamos con la mitad. La segunda, si llegamos en 0,48.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2013)

nuevo toque a la jran bajista , casi segura se va a dibujar un tr¡angulo para superarla , ahora toca ir a por la base :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 16:46 ----------

la jran bajista es insuperable , años demostrandolo y aun duda el personal , es lo que tiene el ser gacela :ouch:


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

El IBEX lleva muy mal subir cuando los demás bajan ::


P.D: El país, aunque eso no vale para mucho en la bolsa, está hecho una porquería. Muy interesante el artículo de Laborda que colgó Bertok (por fin una aportación de valor no madmaxista) en donde se ponía blanco sobre negro que el desapalancamiento de la deuda de España (público + privada) sigue similar a la que había en el año 2007 con la salvedad de que ahora es a más corto plazo, de mayor interés y con menos tiempo porque el resto va a tomar decisiones en cuanto les convenga.


----------



## amago45 (29 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Perfecto,porque voy corto desde 8405.
> 
> A tomar por saco, cierro cortos en 8366. El resto de pips, pal Jato.
> 
> ...



Qué pasó con ERC hoy? Presentó resultados y fueron 'buenos'?


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El IBEX lleva muy mal subir cuando los demás bajan ::
> 
> 
> P.D: El país, aunque eso no vale para mucho en la bolsa, está hecho una porquería. Muy interesante el artículo de Laborda que colgó Bertok (por fin una aportación de valor no madmaxista) en donde se ponía blanco sobre negro que el desapalancamiento de la deuda de España (público + privada) sigue similar a la que había en el año 2007 con la salvedad de que ahora es a más corto plazo, de mayor interés y con menos tiempo porque el resto va a tomar decisiones en cuanto les convenga.



Hay que ponértelo al morro para que leas algo interesante.

Para que no se te escape detalle: en ese artículo deja claro que la deuda es impagable.

Es fácil inferir que la deuda soberana se reestructurará en tiempo o interés. Es lo mismo que una quita.

Ale, anden con cuidado.


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

Be careful con las plateras y con la plata.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 17:30 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Hay que ponértelo al morro para que leas algo interesante.
> 
> Para que no se te escape detalle: en ese artículo deja claro que la deuda es impagable.
> 
> Es fácil inferir que la deuda soberana se reestructurará en tiempo o interés.



Impagable?, se va a pagar que no te quede ninguna duda y va a ser en carne así que protege tu culo. Si has visto Malditos bastardos de Tarantino, quédate con el diálogo del comienzo en donde el nazi se mete en la casa y aprieta al paisano. Piensa que esa choza es la trinchera y que el de barbas con la pipa chupada por el nazi es usía. Cambia al nazi por un buen negraka y deja de grabar más. Sabemos qué sucede después.


----------



## alimon (29 Jul 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Qué pasó con ERC hoy? Presentó resultados y fueron 'buenos'?



De perder 10 millones el primer trimestre, a ganar 3,5 en el segundo.

A ver,sigue siendo una guarrada de empresa,pero objetivamente los resultados pues si son buenos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corren rumores de que el ibex va a cerrar por debajo de los 8350 :fiufiu:



Otra vez que no aciertas.... cuantas llevas???


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Be careful con las plateras y con la plata.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 17:30 ----------
> 
> ...



Para cuando eso ocurra, estoy bien lejos en el caribe ....

Llegas tarde, as usual.


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Otra vez que no aciertas.... cuantas llevas???



Bueno hombre en su favor hay que decir que lo dijo mientras andaba en los 8.380, y no se queda muy lejos...

joder que ha pasao ahi al final?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Jul 2013)

joder bertok, ultimamente estas de un cansino... renovarse o morir. toca canviar los memes.


y no es peleeis que habra de todo y para todos. ::
habra defaults en la deuda. pero antes nos la meteran hasta el fondo como dice janus.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Be careful con las plateras y con la plata.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 17:30 ----------
> 
> ...



No has visto pulp fiction verdad?
Porque esa escena ya se le ocurrió a Tarantino


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Otra vez que no aciertas.... cuantas llevas???



Cuenta sus aciertos, acabarás antes.......... infinitamente antes.


Buenas tardes.


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No has visto pulp fiction verdad?
> Porque esa escena ya se le ocurrió a Tarantino



Te refieres a la de "voy a llamar a dos negros empapados en crack, con unos alicates y un soplete y van a practicar el medievo con tu culo"? Henorme!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (29 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Te refieres a la de "voy a llamar a dos negros empapados en crack, con unos alicates y un soplete y van a practicar el medievo con tu culo"? Henorme!



La escena de tu firma, desayunando hamburguesas, también está muy bien...

"Te reto a que digas una vez más "que ...""


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Te refieres a la de "voy a llamar a dos negros empapados en crack, con unos alicates y un soplete y van a practicar el medievo con tu culo"? Henorme!



Exactamente esa escena

[youtube]HPZISW_mcD4[/youtube]

Es el guión mas elaborado de Tarantino


----------



## sinnombrex (29 Jul 2013)

Que opináis por técnico de K+S, es una química alemana que se mueve en el mundo de los fertilizantes, sal.

Os dejo gráfico, por ahora ha caído bastante pero ha parado algo y creo que puede ser un posible rebote o un simple engaño para seguir cayendo.
La ultima parte de la caída ha tenido un fuerte volumen y sigue con mucho volumen como esperando un dato importante (el 13 de agosto presentan la resultados del 2º trimestre).







Yo acabo de comprar una pequeña cantidad de ella, por fundamentales tiene poca deuda y no se ve que este tan mal para que caiga tanto, ya veremos que presenta el 13 de agosto. La rentabilidad de la empresa tampoco es mala y han aumentado caja.
Mi intención es soltarla sobre 29,7 (o poner algun stop creciente) y vender si baja de 25.


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que ponértelo al morro para que leas algo interesante.
> 
> Para que no se te escape detalle: en ese artículo deja claro que la deuda es impagable.
> 
> ...



Bertok, nuestra deuda pública siempre ha sido pagable (y cobrable, ya que es el BCE quien garantiza su compra si es necesario)
Primero piensa que en intereses ya hemos soltado lo que no está escrito -curiosamente cuando nuestra prima de riesgo volvió a bajar fue cuando más prisa se dieron los extranjeros en salir por patas

Los que mandan en este país, que ya sabemos que no son los begars que tenemos por políticos, se han hartado de tirar faroles al resto de las grandes economías sin darse cuenta de que les veían siempre las cartas. 
USA, Alemania, Francia, fondos soberanos, grandes fondos de inversión, siempre han ido un paso por delante.
Viendo friamente la recaudación fiscal y lo que se puede aumentar apretando los beneficios de las grandes empresas (y la mierda de sueldos de todos los que nos partimos la espalda trabajando), recortando en gastos innecesarios de todo el tinglado político/administrativo que no sirve para nada, y metiendo mano en pensiones y paro, te das cuenta de que se puede pagar.

La deuda privada es otra cosa y ahí cada palo tendrá que aguantar su vela. El IBEX no es de los accionistas si no de sus acreedores, lo mismo que los depósitos de los bancos no son de sus titulares... esto es lo único que tenemos que tener claro los que nos hemos quedado en España para evitar males mayores.

(puede usted vasilarme lo que quiera, hoy toy de buenas )


----------



## << 49 >> (29 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> joder que ha pasao ahi al final?



Subasta de cierre. En el fondo es un gap como el que hay de un día para otro pero se suele pintar al final de la sesión del día produciendo bonitos y curiosos efectos.


----------



## nombre (29 Jul 2013)

Ponzi, posiciones cortas cnmv actualizadas, por lo menos en fcc y acerinox, ya me dolia el dedo de darle al F5. ::


PD: fcc se mantienen sin cambios en 3.09 y acerinox bajan de 6.46 a 6.36


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Que opináis por técnico de K+S, es una química alemana que se mueve en el mundo de los fertilizantes, sal.
> 
> Os dejo gráfico, por ahora ha caído bastante pero ha parado algo y creo que puede ser un posible rebote o un simple engaño para seguir cayendo.
> La ultima parte de la caída ha tenido un fuerte volumen y sigue con mucho volumen como esperando un dato importante (el 13 de agosto presentan la resultados del 2º trimestre).
> ...



He visto las cuentas y la verdad el negocio no esta nada mal, así que me puse a pensar porque el mercado les habrá penalizado de esta manera y creo que tengo la respuesta...


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:GR&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


Fíjate el flujo de caja ha caído a niveles de 2009 sin embargo su capex es mas del doble que en 2009, aquí algo están haciendo mal.Además y ahora viene lo grave en 2012 han pagado el dividendo íntegramente con deuda y a la vez han comprado inversiones a largo plazo que no se si serán bonos o que, en 2012 contablemente han tenido un año un poco extraño.La cuestión relevante aquí es si esta forma de actuar con la deuda ha sido un caso puntual en 2012 o si ya va a ser la tónica general de aquí en adelante.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Ponzi, posiciones cortas cnmv actualizadas, por lo menos en fcc y acerinox, ya me dolia el dedo de darle al F5. ::
> 
> 
> PD: fcc se mantienen sin cambios en 3.09 y acerinox bajan de 6.46 a 6.36



Te has tenido que quemar hasta el dedo, el gatillo mas rapido 

Buff vaya bajada le han metido a Sacyr

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-28013811

Me da a mi que para el guano profundo aun nos va a tocar esperar dos semanas mas, no se han posicionado ni para una subida ni para una bajada vertical +-2000 puntos. Muy probablemente nos metan en un cansino lateral entre 7800-8800.


----------



## Sealand (29 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Exactamente esa escena
> 
> [youtube]HPZISW_mcD4[/youtube]
> 
> Es el guión mas elaborado de Tarantino



Tarantino es un gran recopilador de escenas míticas de la historia del cine, pero mejor el original:

[YOUTUBE]WqNMjZpSbnU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ntC0xJo2bSU[/YOUTUBE]

Aprovecho la ocasión para recomendar la peli completa y otra joyita relativamente desconocida:

[YOUTUBE]VMgpFpNyOc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jul 2013)

la jran bajista a muerto larga vida a la jran bajista corregida 

parece que esta vez por fin la superamos :S cargar largos con stop al cierre por debajo de 8350 

veo subidas hasta los 8670 y pullback a la jran bajista que terminara al cerrar el gapsito del 8280 ienso:


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Bertok, nuestra deuda pública siempre ha sido pagable (y cobrable, ya que es el BCE quien garantiza su compra si es necesario)
> Primero piensa que en intereses ya hemos soltado lo que no está escrito -curiosamente cuando nuestra prima de riesgo volvió a bajar fue cuando más prisa se dieron los extranjeros en salir por patas
> 
> Los que mandan en este país, que ya sabemos que no son los begars que tenemos por políticos, se han hartado de tirar faroles al resto de las grandes economías sin darse cuenta de que les veían siempre las cartas.
> ...



Para poder pagar tiene que venir un ciclo económico muy benigno y muy extenso.

Si se recorta todo lo recortable se podría salvar la cara pero la castuza prefiere morir matando.

En Grecia también era pagable y ya han aplicado quita.

La exclavitud del pueblo español no será suficiente para pagar la fiesta, una reestructuración de la deuda habrá. Los alemanes han ido soltando lastre a toda hostia.


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Impagable?, se va a pagar que no te quede ninguna duda y va a ser en carne así que protege tu culo. Si has visto Malditos bastardos de Tarantino, quédate con el diálogo del comienzo en donde el nazi se mete en la casa y aprieta al paisano. Piensa que esa choza es la trinchera y que el de barbas con la pipa chupada por el nazi es usía. Cambia al nazi por un buen negraka y deja de grabar más. Sabemos qué sucede después.



Os va el sado fuerte, bestias. Esta juventud...

Que nos van a chupar hasta la última gota de sangre a impuestos, está claro.
Ya que estamos metidos en el universo Tarantino, espero que a los que tenemos una edad tengan la delicadez de extraérnosla así:

[YOUTUBE]tUWWVEpH12g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Os va el sado fuerte, bestias. Esta juventud...
> 
> Que nos van a chupar hasta la última gota de sangre a impuestos, está claro.
> Ya que estamos metidos en el universo Tarantino, espero que a los que tenemos una edad tengan la delicadez de extraérnosla así:
> ...



No me habia fijado hasta ahora,ver el video a la vez que he leido tu firma eso no tiene precio


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No me habia fijado hasta ahora,ver el video a la vez que he leido tu firma eso no tiene precio




Lo que no tiene precio es la escena.

qué sensualidad madre mía, con esa música, ese guisky que presumo debe quemar, esas curvas de Salma Hayeck... 
no me extraña que con casi 50 años se la haya llevado un multimillonario francés 
(a Salma digo, y por favor que no se me enfanden las mujeres por esta salida machista-leninista, los hombres en caliente semos asín de envidiosos)

*Salma Hayek complace a su marido con ropa de cuero*

Salma Hayek complace a su marido con ropa de cuero - Univision Entretenimiento


----------



## amago45 (29 Jul 2013)

Joder la Belmonte como nada ...


----------



## sinnombrex (29 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la jran bajista a muerto larga vida a la jran bajista corregida
> 
> parece que esta vez por fin la superamos :S cargar largos con stop al cierre por debajo de 8350
> 
> veo subidas hasta los 8670 y pullback a la jran bajista que terminara al cerrar el gapsito del 8280 ienso:



Para un día que me pongo largo, ¿vas y cambias tu operativa? Que desastre sell, selllll, sellllll :8:


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la jran bajista a muerto larga vida a la jran bajista corregida
> 
> parece que esta vez por fin la superamos :S cargar largos con stop al cierre por debajo de 8350
> 
> veo subidas hasta los 8670 y pullback a la jran bajista que terminara al cerrar el gapsito del 8280 ienso:



Mecaguenlaputa ahora si que si, mañana lo suelto todo.::


----------



## alimon (29 Jul 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Para un día que me pongo largo, ¿vas y cambias tu operativa? Que desastre sell, selllll, sellllll :8:





HisHoliness dijo:


> Mecaguenlaputa ahora si que si, mañana lo suelto todo.::



Pues yo creo que mañana para abajo, con moderación y a la espera de los datos usa.

De todas formas mucho bombo le dais, pero yo, con mis limitaciones gaceriles, y sin jran bajista antigua o modificada, ni gapsitos ni nah, os puedo decir que el ibex tocara esta semana los 8550 aprox. (Entre 530 y 570) para después bajar paulatinamente hasta mediados de septiembre a en torno los 7250 (50 arriba o abajo)

Vamos, sin tanto boato.

Queda escrito para futuro owned.

Por supuesto, esto queda invalidado si el factor bernie o el factor dronji son más intensos de lo esperado.


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> no has visto pulp fiction verdad?
> Porque esa escena ya se le ocurrió a tarantino



oka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 20:21 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Exactamente esa escena
> 
> [youtube]HPZISW_mcD4[/youtube]
> 
> Es el guión mas elaborado de Tarantino



No hay mejor escena en el cine de culto que el corte de oreja + interrogatorio + rociado de gasoil al atado que aparece en R. Dogs.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 20:22 ----------




sinnombrex dijo:


> Que opináis por técnico de K+S, es una química alemana que se mueve en el mundo de los fertilizantes, sal.
> 
> Os dejo gráfico, por ahora ha caído bastante pero ha parado algo y creo que puede ser un posible rebote o un simple engaño para seguir cayendo.
> La ultima parte de la caída ha tenido un fuerte volumen y sigue con mucho volumen como esperando un dato importante (el 13 de agosto presentan la resultados del 2º trimestre).
> ...



Doble suelo pero esa vela última roja le hace perder momento.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 20:27 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Bertok, nuestra deuda pública siempre ha sido pagable (y cobrable, ya que es el BCE quien garantiza su compra si es necesario)
> Primero piensa que en intereses ya hemos soltado lo que no está escrito -curiosamente cuando nuestra prima de riesgo volvió a bajar fue cuando más prisa se dieron los extranjeros en salir por patas
> 
> Los que mandan en este país, que ya sabemos que no son los begars que tenemos por políticos, se han hartado de tirar faroles al resto de las grandes economías sin darse cuenta de que les veían siempre las cartas.
> ...




A día de hoy es factible pensar que en algún momento la prima se tensará y el estado no podrá emitir deuda por lo que no podrá repagar parte de los recaudado en emisiones anteriores. Una vez hecha la quita quienes más sufrirán serán los bancos patrios porque hace ya dos años que el lema es que cada país se coma su mierda y los tenedores son los bancos nacionales.

Desde la óptica de la deuda privada más o menos es parecido porque lo incobrables se los llevará la banca que es quien ha emitido. Habrá mucho incobrable porque el mundo funciona sobre la inflación, es decir que las deudas nunca se pueden pagar y lo que se hace es un eterno roll-over lo cual le asegura al banco la vigencia del negocio y vuelta a cobrar intereses. La reserva fraccionaria es lo que les permite no necesitar cobrar el principal de momento para seguir prestando.

En resumen, el problema siempre acaba en la banca y en este caso acaba con la banca que en definitiva es el inodoro por el que un país se va a tomar por el culo. Si cae la banca, cae el país. Por eso, los políticos están tan cercanos a la banca y los banqueros están tan cercanos al país.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 20:34 ----------

En ANR el volumen no chuta y eso significa que es sencillo que vuelvan las bajadas.


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> oka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 20:21 ----------
> 
> ...



No olvides los millardos que tienen las aseguradoras ..... Allianz ha enseñado el camino.


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

Salgo de ARN en 5,62, largo desde 5,34.

Razón: en 5,65 hay resistencia y ha sido llegar y aparecer papel que se puede ver muy bien en timeframe de minutos. Está subiendo a trompicones y sin volumen. No es la forma de salirse. Nos vamos en verde y con bastantes dolares. Habrá tiempo suficiente.

Es un importante síntoma bajista el que Peabody (el number 1 sectorial) presentase ganancias contra el pronóstico de pérdidas y el sector no chuta. ANR presenta el viernes y puede pasar cualquier burrada en la sesión de ese día en la valoración.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 21:24 ----------




bertok dijo:


> No olvides los millardos que tienen las aseguradoras ..... Allianz ha enseñado el camino.



En Alemania los bancos son propiedad de las aseguradoras. En España ocurre lo contrario excepto con el SAREB que tiene licencia para operación con activos financieros excepto seguros y fondos de pensiones. Los bancos pueden asegurar hasta donde tengo entendido o si no se sacan el permiso y listo.

Las aseguradoras van a sufrir de cualquier manera porque la liquidez y primas que tienen están invertidas por todo el mundo.


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Salgo de ARN en 5,62, largo desde 5,34.
> 
> Razón: en 5,65 hay resistencia y ha sido llegar y aparecer papel que se puede ver muy bien en timeframe de minutos. Está subiendo a trompicones y sin volumen. No es la forma de salirse. Nos vamos en verde y con bastantes dolares. Habrá tiempo suficiente.
> 
> ...



No sabes lo que dices.

Pásate por el hilo del catacrock, uno de los trollacos siemprealcistas ha perdido la cabeza :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

Sí que es una puta verguenza lo de Tesla Motors.

Vale más que Tata Motors y que Harley Davison. Por poner un número: Tesla tiene unas ventas de 32B y un margen ebitd de 4M. Tesla anda en 400m y -300m respectivamente.

Y aún así no hay cojones a tirar cortos porque se lo llevan perfectamente hasta 170 usd y se quedan tan panchos. Están cercanos los resultados trimestrales. Saldrán con mucho crecimiento y el mercado extrapolará la luna y más allá a varios años.


Market Cap (intraday)5:	15.50B
Enterprise Value (Jul 29, 2013)3:	15.19B
Trailing P/E (ttm, intraday):	N/A
Forward P/E (fye Dec 31, 2014)1:	131.24
PEG Ratio (5 yr expected)1:	-196.64
Price/Sales (ttm):	15.82
Price/Book (mrq):	88.38
Enterprise Value/Revenue (ttm)3:	16.08
*Enterprise Value/EBITDA (ttm)6:	-56.56*


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En resumen, el problema siempre acaba en la banca y en este caso acaba con la banca que en definitiva es el inodoro por el que un país se va a tomar por el culo. Si cae la banca, *cae el país*. Por eso, los políticos están tan cercanos a la banca y los banqueros están tan cercanos al país.



Este debate lo he tenido muchas veces. Tu argumento parte de una premisa que yo creo que no es cierta.
Un deudor se muere, una empresa se va a tomar por culo, un banco quiebra y desaparece... pero un país no cae, siempre está ahí. Por lo tanto, su deuda siempre se va a poder cobrar antes o después, en dinero o en especies. Ejemplo claro fueron las deudas de guerra de Alemania tras la II WW, que acabó de pagar hace justo 3 años, en el 2010. Ahí han estado los alemanes apoquinando generación tras generación, vete tu ahora a contarle la milonga de que te hagan una quita porque estás asfixiao.


Ya han salido los datos de Junio de deuda pública, tenéis el dato de las aseguradoras: 

deuda en manos extranjeras, 240.029 millones, 36,15%.
la banca española: 224.378 millones, el 33,79% del total.
administraciones públicas: 81.148 millones 12,22% del total
entidades de seguros, con el 6,33% del total (42.045 millones)
los fondos de inversión, con el 4,76% (31.619 millones)
empresas no financieras con el 2,66% (17.639 millones).
fondos de pensiones, con el 2,58% (17.156 millones)
las personas físicas, con el 0,80% del total (5.279)
otras instituciones financieras, con el 0,71% (4.700 millones).

http://www.tesoro.es/doc/SP/home/estadistica/07.pdf
http://www.tesoro.es/doc/SP/home/estadistica/01.pdf

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 21:46 ----------

cual es el hilo del catacrock que troleais?
puedo unirme a la milicia?


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Ejemplo claro fueron las deudas de guerra de Alemania tras la II WW, que acabó de pagar hace justo 3 años, en el 2010. Ahí han estado los alemanes apoquinando generación tras generación, vete tu ahora a contarle la milonga de que te hagan una quita porque estás asfixiao.




Se cipotecaron a 60 años y no les expropiaron el zulito. Lo ha terminado de pagar la visillera Angelita que quiere reformar el pisito para que sea todo exterior.


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Se cipotecaron a 60 años y no les expropiaron el zulito. Lo ha terminado de pagar la visillera Angelita que quiere reformar el pisito para que sea todo exterior.



a 92 años, a 92 años se cipotecaron
he metido la gamba, lo que acabaron de pagar en 2010 eran las de la I WW, con las de la II tendría que mirar, creo recordar que hicieron una hipoteca puente :XX:

Alemania paga sus últimas deudas de la Primera Guerra Mundial - Público.es


----------



## paulistano (29 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pásate por el hilo del catacrock, uno de los trollacos siemprealcistas ha perdido la cabeza :XX::XX::XX:



Coño ya era hora de algo de emoción....que estaba muy parado....voy pallá!!:Baile:

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 22:44 ----------




Tono dijo:


> [/COLOR]cual es el hilo del catacrock que troleais?
> puedo unirme a la milicia?



Echa un ojo.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...no-inmobiliario-zona-norte-de-madrid-248.html

Hay muchos extremos, radicales que se piensan que los zulos de la zona norte no valen ni 30.000 euros y los otros radicales que se piensan que una mierda de barrio a medio construir es zona premium.

La virtud está en el término medio, que decía Aristóteles, y ahí está un tal paulistano para poner coherencia en el hilo

o



:Baile:




http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...no-inmobiliario-zona-norte-de-madrid-248.html


----------



## erpako (29 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> a 92 años, a 92 años se cipotecaron
> he metido la gamba, lo que acabaron de pagar en 2010 eran las de la I WW, con las de la II tendría que mirar, creo recordar que hicieron una hipoteca puente :XX:
> 
> Alemania paga sus últimas deudas de la Primera Guerra Mundial - Público.es



No me haga mucho caso,pero tras la II Guerra Mundial, se decidío no cometer el mismo error que en las reparaciones de guerra de la I Guerra Mundial a cargo del inefable Clemanceau. Se considera una causa de la II Guerra Mundial la humillación del pueblo alemán en las reparaciones. De ahí derivan la hiperinflación de la República de Weimar y el miedo atávico de los germanos a la inflación. Ese trauma inflacionario se propagó a los principales autores de la Economía Austriaca, que sigue bajo el "trauma inflacionario".

Una lección de la Historia cuando la venganza y el rencor apagan la Razón.


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2013)

Tono, cuando digo que no se va a pagar me estoy refiriendo a pagar por las buenas que es lo mismo que atender a los vencimientos o a hacer un rollover porque te prestan o compran deuda.

Efectivamente, va a haber una importante reestructuracion aunque sea para forzar al pago en especies o como comunmente se dice: en depositos.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

Vamos a poner un poco de chicha de la buena en el asador


Cortos de Portugal Telecom

He localizado donde están publicados todos los cortos de los valores portugueses, aun no es el momento de entrar en Portugal Telecom, hay que esperar a que los fondos recompren las posiciones


Y voilaaaaa todos los valores portugueses


Cortos de Portugal

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 23:03 ----------

A portugal telecom la están dando estopa de la buena

7,5% del capital prestado para cortos, ya veremos cuando toque recomprar


----------



## sinnombrex (29 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vamos a poner un poco de chicha de la buena en el asador
> 
> 
> Cortos de Portugal Telecom
> ...



Creo que algún día también nos enseñaste los cortos del DAX, si lo tienes a mano serian curiosos para ojearlos.

Portugal telecom es muy tentadora, pero impone bastante al estar en portugal.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Creo que algún día también nos enseñaste los cortos del DAX, si lo tienes a mano serian curiosos para ojearlos.
> 
> Portugal telecom es muy tentadora, pero impone bastante al estar en portugal.



Nunca lo he conseguido la verdad, me resulta algo farragoso el mercado alemán 

Bolsa alemana

Si alguien lo descubre que avise.

En Portugal Telecom ahora no hay que estar, hay que esperar con calma a que los fondos se cansen de meterle cortos, en ese preciso momento cuando empiecen a recomprar es cuando habrá que posicionarse

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 23:21 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Sí que es una puta verguenza lo de Tesla Motors.
> 
> Vale más que Tata Motors y que Harley Davison. Por poner un número: Tesla tiene unas ventas de 32B y un margen ebitd de 4M. Tesla anda en 400m y -300m respectivamente.
> 
> ...



Que gusto da ver los datos en el nasdaq, esa gente si que es seria, todo bien ordenadito y a su hora

Cortos de Tesla

En Tesla estas asistiendo a una recompra en vivo y directo y a lo bestia, desde el 15 de marzo han recomprado 14 millones de acciones

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 23:32 ----------

Ya esto para nota


Cnmv internacionales


CNMV Alemana

Yo no encuentro por ningun lado los cortos:ouch:


----------



## paulistano (29 Jul 2013)

Ponzi han salido los de sacyr?


----------



## hydra69 (29 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Te has tenido que quemar hasta el dedo, el gatillo mas rapido
> 
> Buff vaya bajada le han metido a Sacyr
> 
> ...



Y tal..paulistano....


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

Que gente mas desordenada los italianos::

Cortos de italia


----------



## hydra69 (29 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que gente mas desordenada los italianos::
> 
> Cortos de italia



Por qué desordenados?....


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ponzi han salido los de sacyr?



Cortos Sacyr

Han bajado en 0,74%, aun queda un 0,88% para recomprar.
Se nota que poco a poco los fondos estan dejando limpio el valor, cuando llegue al 0% el valor dejara de estar manipulado, dependerán únicamente ya de ellos mismos


----------



## paulistano (29 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Cortos Sacyr
> 
> Han bajado en 0,74%, aun queda un 0,88% para recomprar.
> Se nota que poco a poco los fondos estan dejando limpio el valor, cuando llegue al 0% el valor dejara de estar manipulado, dependerán únicamente ya de ellos mismos





hydra69 dijo:


> Y tal..paulistano....



Gracias a ambos, llevo un día de locos y he pasado a toda hostia desde el movil y se me ha pasado:fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Por qué desordenados?....



Porque no discriminan por valor ni ordenan la lista por orden alfabético, fijate si son cochambrosos que ni si quiera ponen los valores en bloque::. Es mucho mas fácil la metodología española o la del nasdaq, al ver toda la serie histórica de un mismo valor puedes hacer el seguimiento a los fondos


----------



## Tono (29 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tono, cuando digo que no se va a pagar me estoy refiriendo a pagar por las buenas que es lo mismo que atender a los vencimientos o a hacer un rollover porque te prestan o compran deuda.
> 
> Efectivamente, va a haber una importante reestructuracion aunque sea para forzar al pago en especies o como comunmente se dice: en depositos.



Básicamente estamos de acuerdo. La principal diferencia que yo veo en la visión de ambos sobre forma en que se desarrollarán los hechos es en lo que pasará con el binomio deuda pública/privada. 
Sobre como acabará la cosa no me cabe duda de que estamos todos de acuerdo. Acabaremos mal y peor.

La UE ha exigido claramente para nuestro rescate encubierto: ''señores españoles, no pueden pasarse de este déficit, el 6,5 % del PIB este año, el 5,8 % en 2014, el 4,2 % en 2015 y el 2,8 % en 2016''.
Es decir, no podemos endeudarnos más del límite establecido. Punto final, es lo que hay y con eso tenemos que arreglarnos para gastos internos, pago de vencimientos de deuda y evitar el default.

A cambio de cumplir, el BCE garantiza que comprará en el mercado secundario toda la deuda pública que sea necesaria. Bancos, aseguradoras, nuestro fondo de pensiones, etc (los tenedores que he puesto en el post anterior), siempre tendrán la opción de cobrarse su dinero mientras el gobierno de España cumpla lo ordenado sobre el déficit. La deuda pública que tienen no debería ser causa de su quiebra.

La deuda privada? amigo, aquí la UE ha determinado que cada uno se busque la vida y saque de dónde pueda, el famoso bail-in (accionistas, acreedores, tenedores de bonos, depositantes...) Los bancos tienen bastante más en crédito promotor que en deuda pública y los títulos de esta deuda se los va a comprar Rita la Cantaora... lo mismo pasa con la deuda de las empresas del IBEX, se la comerán los accionistas y sus acreedores ya que el estado no tiene margen para salvarlas a todas.

Bueno, quedan 60.000 millones del rescate a la banca por echar mano. Pero para eso hay que bajarse los pantalones de nuevo, mirar hacia Cuenca y aceptar que nos pongan de presidente a la persona que ellos decidan (Almunia?)

Pronto tendremos la respuesta. El tiempo es el que mejor aclara las cosas.


----------



## hydra69 (30 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Porque no discriminan por valor ni ordenan la lista por orden alfabético, fijate si son cochambrosos que ni si quiera ponen los valores en bloque::. Es mucho mas fácil la metodología española o la del nasdaq, al ver toda la serie histórica puedes ver que han hecho los fondos



Creo que simplemente lo ordenan por fechas de más antiguo a mas reciente...,pero si tienes razón así se pierda perspectiva..


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Básicamente estamos de acuerdo. La principal diferencia que yo veo en la visión de ambos sobre forma en que se desarrollarán los hechos es en lo que pasará con el binomio deuda pública/privada.
> Sobre como acabará la cosa no me cabe duda de que estamos todos de acuerdo. Acabaremos mal y peor.
> 
> La UE ha exigido claramente para nuestro rescate encubierto: ''señores españoles, no pueden pasarse de este déficit, el 6,5 % del PIB este año, el 5,8 % en 2014, el 4,2 % en 2015 y el 2,8 % en 2016''.
> ...



La lógica no aplica en hispanistán. Los castuzos prefieren morir matando.

Cualquier escenario causa terror.

El que no tenga los deberes hechos, que se largue mientras pueda 8:

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 22:06 ----------

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...128-modelo-griego-y-espana-4.html#post9576682

---------- Post added 29-jul-2013 at 22:40 ----------

Burbujos, en el canal Hollywood están pasando *Apocalipsis Now*.


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Cortos Sacyr
> 
> Han bajado en 0,74%, aun queda un 0,88% para recomprar.
> Se nota que poco a poco los fondos estan dejando limpio el valor, cuando llegue al 0% el valor dejara de estar manipulado, dependerán únicamente ya de ellos mismos



En mi opinión esta sí que es mala noticia para los sacyereños

El presidente de Sacyr diluye su participacin por debajo del 6% tras la ampliacin liberada


MADRID, 29 (EUROPA PRESS)

El presidente de Sacyr, Manuel Manrique, ha diluido su participación en el capital social del grupo desde alrededor del 6% hasta el 5,75% como consecuencia de la ampliación de capital liberada realizada por la empresa para retribuir a sus accionistas.

Manrique ha vendido en el mercado 180.000 títulos de Sacyr, representativos del 0,04% del capital y por un importe de 480.800 euros, lo que suponde la práctica totalidad de las acciones recibidas por la ampliación.

El presidente ha cerrado la operación de venta a 2,671 euros por acción, según consta en los registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

Sacyr cerró la pasada semana, con la admisión a cotización de los títulos emitidos, la ampliación de capital que ha relizado para repartir entre sus socios una acción nueva gratuita por cada veinte actualmente en circulación.

En virtud de esta retribución a los socios, Disa, sociedad de Demetrio Carceller, recibió unos 9.936 títulos de Sacyr, el Grupo Fuertes 1,38 millones de acciones, el empresario José María Carretero 1,17 millones y el expresidente de la compañía José Manuel Loureda otros 155.000 títulos.

En la actualidad, el primer socio de Sacyr es Demetrio Carceller, con una participación del 15,9% del capital (sumando las acciones sindicadas con el grupo Satocán).

Detrás se sitúan el expresidente del grupo José Manuel Loureda, con un 9%, el grupo Fuertes (6,2%), Manrique (5,75%), y el empresario José Moreno Carretero (5,3%). Además, en el capital de la compañía de construcción y servicios está presente el fondo Taube Hodson Stonex Partners (THS), que adquirió parte de los títulos vendidos por Juan Abelló, con un 5,9%, y BlackRock (2,8%).


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En mi opinión esta sí que es mala noticia para los sacyereños
> 
> El presidente de Sacyr diluye su participacin por debajo del 6% tras la ampliacin liberada
> 
> ...



Date cuenta que todos los valores con % tan altos en posiciones cortas cuando acaba el periodo de recompra suelen dejar de estar manipulados , dejan de ir como un tiro ya sea hacia arriba o hacia abajo.Algunas empresas que han tenido % altos:

Gamesa
First solar
Sacyr


Y algunas que aun tienen % altos

Acerinox
Portugal telecom
Abengoa
Fcc
Nokia

Pueden pasar dos cosas que no recompren porque el valor vaya a cero o que recompren porque financieramente la empresa empiece a mejorar.


¿Por cierto que hace el de Damm en Sacyr? No se conforma con pescanova?


----------



## amago45 (30 Jul 2013)

El Nikkei, hoy para arriba


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En mi opinión esta sí que es mala noticia para los sacyereños
> 
> El presidente de Sacyr diluye su participacin por debajo del 6% tras la ampliacin liberada
> 
> ...



Puede que si, puede que no, del presi dicen que esta endeudado hasta las cejas y que se ha visto obligado a vender esa participacion.

La solucion a todo la veremos esta semana.


----------



## itaka (30 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Puede que si, puede que no, del presi dicen que esta endeudado hasta las cejas y que se ha visto obligado a vender esa participacion.
> 
> La solucion a todo la veremos esta semana.



apuesto que llegara cerca de 3 euros las acciones, que sera donde venda, a partir de ese momento....


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2013)

Buenos dias.

San anuncia que ganan 2255 millones hasta 30 de junio.

28% mas.

Con esos datos, aparentemente son buenos....habrá que ver si son recurrentes o no, así como la morosidad y provisiones.


----------



## inversobres (30 Jul 2013)

No se hagan lios, hoy lo unico que cuenta es el chute de liquidez chino. El resto, paja. 8500 alla vamos. Esta semana vemos los 1700 en el sp.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

preparaos porque la superacion de la jran bajista traera el aniquilamiento del siemprebajismo bertokiano :no:


----------



## sinnombrex (30 Jul 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Que opináis por técnico de K+S, es una química alemana que se mueve en el mundo de los fertilizantes, sal.
> 
> Os dejo gráfico, por ahora ha caído bastante pero ha parado algo y creo que puede ser un posible rebote o un simple engaño para seguir cayendo.
> La ultima parte de la caída ha tenido un fuerte volumen y sigue con mucho volumen como esperando un dato importante (el 13 de agosto presentan la resultados del 2º trimestre).
> ...



Me he quedado a cuadros... acaba de saltar mi stop. Las compre ayer y caida en picado hoy.

Asumimos perdidas y a mirar a otra empresa, debo ser algo gafe porque me lo pienso mucho antes de entrar a cualquier empresa.


----------



## amago45 (30 Jul 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Me he quedado a cuadros... acaba de saltar mi stop. Las compre ayer y caida en picado hoy.
> 
> Asumimos perdidas y a mirar a otra empresa, debo ser algo gafe porque me lo pienso mucho antes de entrar a cualquier empresa.



Bajó de 25? Parecía un buén soporte ... :S
No será un despioje ???


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Jul 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Bajó de 25? Parecía un buén soporte ... :S
> No será un despioje ???



Ha bajado de 23.


----------



## sinnombrex (30 Jul 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Bajó de 25? Parecía un buén soporte ... :S
> No será un despioje ???



Me parece un despioje muy grande, mira la gráfica porque el stop no me salto en 25 me ha saltado en 23.66 porque abrio con el gap muy a la baja y ahora esta en 22.33 y ha estado mas baja.

La verdad es que ha tenido mal sabor de boca porque no me salto el stop donde estaba puesto, sino mucho mas abajo.

Tambien he pensado que podría ser un despioje, pero no creo que me la vuelva a jugar con esta empresa. La he visto caer un 17% y eso que había mirado caídas previas de esta empresa y ninguna pasaba del 4%. Conclusión, soy gafe.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

Barclays ayer y hoy mostrando sus cartas. La banca británica en general anticipa comportamientos en todo europa.


----------



## LOLO08 (30 Jul 2013)

Uff lo siento sinnombrex, pero esa empresa, en grafico, era bajista total.

Y no, no eres gafe has tenido mala suerte en la elección.


----------



## romanrdgz (30 Jul 2013)

Como veis BME? Ha roto la tendencia bajista que llevaba desde febrero. Ya sé que las recomendaciones diarias de Renta 4 son para tirar a la basura, pero no tiene mala pinta (aunque no tengo yo tan claro que haya proyección hasta los 24 a medio plazo, como afirman ellos).

Eso, qué opináis?


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Me he quedado a cuadros... acaba de saltar mi stop. Las compre ayer y caida en picado hoy.
> 
> Asumimos perdidas y a mirar a otra empresa, debo ser algo gafe porque me lo pienso mucho antes de entrar a cualquier empresa.



Habrá que ver que hacen este año. Al mercado no suele gustarle demasiado los negocios que pagan los dividendos vía deuda, en que trimestre reparte el dividendo?


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Como veis BME? Ha roto la tendencia bajista que llevaba desde febrero. Ya sé que las recomendaciones diarias de Renta 4 son para tirar a la basura, pero no tiene mala pinta (aunque no tengo yo tan claro que haya proyección hasta los 24 a medio plazo, como afirman ellos).
> 
> Eso, qué opináis?



A mi es un negocio que me gusta mucho, fíjate generan unos 120-150 mill de euros al año de caja y apenas gastan 2-3 mill de capex al año. El problema es que todos los años han tenido salida de caja para pagar los dividendos, están descapitalizando el negocio, el dividendo actual con la caja que generan ahora mismo para que fuese viable rondaría 1-1,2 mas o menos

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Si bajan de 18 comprare


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2013)

Acertar, no acertar, ser gafe.....con lo fácil que es comprar gamesa para ganar dinerito.....


----------



## nombre (30 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Barclays ayer y hoy mostrando sus cartas. La banca británica en general anticipa comportamientos en todo europa.




Soltadas las FCC hace un rato, despues de bajarme las pluvis un 15% y quedarme en 700%. Si es que era de cajon despues de lo de anoche en todas las noticias :S


Por el camino he pillado unos puts de San, viendo lo que dice de barclays agosto promete :cook:


----------



## hydra69 (30 Jul 2013)

Sacyr vallehermoso.. *trade size:10*

Pero que coño......

Y esto en una empresa del IBEX


----------



## sinnombrex (30 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Habrá que ver que hacen este año. Al mercado no suele gustarle demasiado los negocios que pagan los dividendos vía deuda, en que trimestre reparte el dividendo?



Pagaron dividendo el 15 de mayo de 2013, parece que solo tienen un dividendo anual (sacado de pcbolsa).

Creo que el problema lo tienen en una planta de canada que les esta saliendo mucho mas cara de lo esperado y la bajada del precio de la potasa (un 20%).

He encontrado esta noticia de ayer.
K+S: Erholung in Sicht?

De todas formas miramos hacia adelante y a buscar lentamente otra empresa que compense las perdidas (no era mucha carga).


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

Bueno, qué, ¿Cómo vamos hoy? Lateral-verde o lateral-rojo?

Por cierto que no sabía que LaCaixa repartía dividendo hoy, sorpresa, bueno, a ver si consiguen recuperar esos 2.8, de momento voy perdiendo aún con el div


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Pagaron dividendo el 15 de mayo de 2013, parece que solo tienen un dividendo anual (sacado de pcbolsa).
> 
> Creo que el problema lo tienen en una planta de canada que les esta saliendo mucho mas cara de lo esperado y la bajada del precio de la potasa (un 20%).
> 
> ...



Aun así no deberían haber pagado el dividendo si o si vía deuda, es mejor dejar un año limpio sin dividendos que pedir 300 mill para pagarlo.Supongo que lo de planta es la subida del capex que yo vi en 2012, como negocio no esta del todo mal pero el ultimo año no han gestionado bien ni la caja ni la deuda.Parece un negocio no demasiado complejo, la dejo en el radar


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Sacyr vallehermoso.. *trade size:10*
> 
> Pero que coño......
> 
> Y esto en una empresa del IBEX



En cristiano que es eso?


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2013)

Efectivamente, lo de Barclays es lo esperado. Irán cayendo el resto. No estoy tan seguro de los grandes patrios.

Barclays plans $9 billion cashcall after mis-selling hit | Reuters


----------



## itaka (30 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En cristiano que es eso?



menos mal que preguntas tú, yo me que quedado con cara :: 

si soy gacela premiun


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

Abengoa B es alcista. En 1,70 está la línea clavicular y la ha superado con volumen. Echa un poco para atrás el papel de 500.000 acciones en 1,80


----------



## hydra69 (30 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En cristiano que es eso?



Pues que está con un volumen de risa,y cada vez que hay un cruce,pues eso se cruzan 10 acciones,120....cosas así.

Que vamos para ser del Ibex podría tener más alegría la cosa.

PDrisa ahora mismo tiene un trade size de 60 ::


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

Me parece a mí que el foro se está acostumbrando a meter en un valor y salir con doble dígito de reward a los pocos días.

Recuerden que estar constantemente en el mismo sentido en los mercados termina siendo como una tragaperras. Se pilla un premio y se termina llevando el premio y otro tanto buscando el siguiente premio.


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me parece a mí que el foro se está acostumbrando a meter en un valor y salir con doble dígito de reward a los pocos días.
> 
> Recuerden que estar constantemente en el mismo sentido en los mercados termina siendo como una tragaperras. Se pilla un premio y se termina llevando el premio y otro tanto buscando el siguiente premio.



Eso digo yo, lol, ¿Qué rentabilidad vais a obtener este año? +300%??

Aquí sois todos unos cabrones jugadores de póker, nunca cantáis las operaciones buenas ni reales y os calláis como putas las malas, sí, de esas que os dejáis 1000€...


----------



## hydra69 (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Eso digo yo, lol, ¿Qué rentabilidad vais a obtener este año? +300%??
> 
> Aquí sois todos unos cabrones jugadores de póker, nunca cantáis las operaciones buenas ni reales y os calláis como putas las malas, sí, de esas que os dejáis 1000€...



Que yo recuerde algunos foreros en este hilo si cantan sus operaciones...pero vamos no sé,quizás me equivoque.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Eso digo yo, lol, ¿Qué rentabilidad vais a obtener este año? +300%??
> 
> Aquí sois todos unos cabrones jugadores de póker, nunca cantáis las operaciones buenas ni reales y os calláis como putas las malas, sí, de esas que os dejáis 1000€...



1,000 ............... y 10,000 usd. Operar en el SP y estar en contra de 30 pipos cuesta mucho dinero y alguno habrá.


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> 1,000 ............... y 10,000 usd. Operar en el SP y estar en contra de 30 pipos cuesta mucho dinero y alguno habrá.



decía? :XX:

Eh! Pero ahí seguimos... hasta que no vendes no pierdes... ::
y ya caerá... vaya si caerá... :

(ale, ya está, ya me he vuelto a proclamar guanoso, así que los 1735 se hacen hoy, como mucho mañana)


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

hola ke azei gacelillas :Baile: 

ultimamente cuesta ownear al personal , servidor se llevo uno al ver guerra mundial Z , esta claro que no debi confiar en el personal del hvei , que peli mas aburrida por lol :ouch:


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> decía? :XX:
> 
> Eh! Pero ahí seguimos... hasta que no vendes no pierdes... ::
> y ya caerá... vaya si caerá... :
> ...



No lo decía por usía, creo que podrá ganar dinero aunque la duda es si un manipulado SP no le forzaría un margin call previo.

La sensación del SP es de libro. Se muestra imbatible y lleva ya muchos meses subiendo y subiendo y machacando cualquier atisbo de cortos. Muchos operadores tienen miedo a ponerse cortos porque son ya muchos palos en la rueda los que han soportado. Es ideal para una vuelta de mercado y además una vuelta de las que hace daño. Es decir, nada de una bajada en vertical, poco a poco de forma que el gacelo se autoconfíe y entre en la dinámica de voy a esperar un poco más. Cuando ya se haya bajado un 5% poco a poco, de repente se acelera la bajado y los puntos de entrada ya quedan muy lejos. Algunos traders se convertirán en inversores a largo plazo y su dinero será el que facilitó la distribución.

Este tipo de procesos de vuelta no son bajadas intermedias, suelen tener mayor entidad bajista, algo que es imposible hoy en día en el SP, verdad? :8:


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> 1,000 ............... y 10,000 usd. Operar en el SP y estar en contra de 30 pipos cuesta mucho dinero y alguno habrá.



Lo que pasa que andan por ahí escondidos :XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hola ke azei gacelillas :Baile:
> 
> ultimamente cuesta ownear al personal , servidor se llevo uno al ver guerra mundial Z , esta claro que no debi confiar en el personal del hvei , que peli mas aburrida por lol :ouch:



Pues yo lo canté largo y tendido. Al menos la ví en streaming y no me costó dinero.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

el sp500 se ira por los 2000 o asin , al ibex lo veo en 10200-10600 para luego ir a por los 7500 y finalmente los 4500 :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

Gracias por posicionarte. Nos ponemos cortos de todo y en todo.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hola ke azei gacelillas :Baile:
> 
> ultimamente cuesta ownear al personal , servidor se llevo uno al ver guerra mundial Z , esta claro que no debi confiar en el personal del hvei , que peli mas aburrida por lol :ouch:



Jato, ayer dije que no la iba a ver. Alguno del jilo la vió y dijo que era una mielllllda.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 09:27 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> Eso digo yo, lol, ¿Qué rentabilidad vais a obtener este año? +300%??
> 
> Aquí sois todos unos cabrones jugadores de póker, nunca cantáis las operaciones buenas ni reales y os calláis como putas las malas, sí, de esas que os dejáis 1000€...



Hubo un momento en que tenía su valor y dábamos sesiones completas con montones de operaciones en ultracorto y medio plazo.

Desde que se llenó de trollacos se ha ido dejando de hacer aunque todavía que alguna operación que se canta.

En este hilo se ha ganado mucho dinero aunque no lo creas.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

MV se paso el finde viendo pelis , no habia visto las de bourne , muy buenas y las de saw , es un sadico el tio , bueno mejor para el


----------



## ghkghk (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Eso digo yo, lol, ¿Qué rentabilidad vais a obtener este año? +300%??
> 
> Aquí sois todos unos cabrones jugadores de póker, nunca cantáis las operaciones buenas ni reales y os calláis como putas las malas, sí, de esas que os dejáis 1000€...



Eliminado por petición de Bertok, aunque nunca entenderé qué más da fonocer la operativa de un usuario anónimo.... De hecho, me hacía ilusión recibir críticas a determinadas c/v...


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Jul 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Soltadas las FCC hace un rato, despues de bajarme las pluvis un 15% y quedarme en 700%. Si es que era de cajon despues de lo de anoche en todas las noticias :S
> 
> 
> Por el camino he pillado unos puts de San, viendo lo que dice de barclays agosto promete :cook:



¿Lo ha hecho por warrants?
Si no es mucho pedir en cuál lo ha hecho.
Yo me he apuntado a uno con strike 5 y vencimiento a 19 de diciembre.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

Macho, quita esas imágenes ...


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Eso digo yo, lol, ¿Qué rentabilidad vais a obtener este año? +300%??
> 
> Aquí sois todos unos cabrones jugadores de póker, nunca cantáis las operaciones buenas ni reales y os calláis como putas las malas, sí, de esas que os dejáis 1000€...



Llegas tarde::

Aqui con abengoa b, sacyr y gamesa se ha ganado pasta, cantado en vivo tanto entrada como salida, al menos por mi parte y de un mes para aca.

Y alguno tambien incluso pillo las PRISAS de Janus....entrada en 0,155 y salidas en 0,18 y superior.....

Compra sacyr anda:Baile:


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...petrar-madre-de-todas-quitas.html#post9579916


----------



## hydra69 (30 Jul 2013)

Por eso anda meneandose ya solo con el tercer decimal?...:|

El Grupo PRISA se tambalea al borde de un abismo de 1.328 millones de euros :: Periodismo :: Prensa :: Periodista Digital

Ponzi lo va ha clavar con esta...


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Jul 2013)

Las operaciones se cantan, otra cosa, humana por cierto, es que se postean mas los aciertos que las derrotas.

Yo estoy dentro en sacyr desde los 2,40 y esperando sentado a esta semana, si va parriba aguanto, sino, salgo y a otra cosa.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

mariposa


----------



## nombre (30 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Lo ha hecho por warrants?
> Si no es mucho pedir en cuál lo ha hecho.
> Yo me he apuntado a uno con strike 5 y vencimiento a 19 de diciembre.





Como en cual? broker? Son opciones sobre acciones españolas de renta4, si quieres sobre indices prefiero IG

He comprado puts SAN 5.25 vencimiento septiembre.

Ojo al que se ponga a trastear con esto. comprar puts y calls es lo facil y con riesgo limitado, que nadie juegue a hedge vendiendo puts y calls que el susto se lo puede llevar a tumba ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Jul 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Como en cual? broker? Son opciones sobre acciones españolas de renta4, si quieres sobre indices prefiero IG
> 
> He comprado puts SAN 5.25 vencimiento septiembre.
> 
> Ojo al que se ponga a trastear con esto. comprar puts y calls es lo facil y con riesgo limitado, que nadie juegue a hedge vendiendo puts y calls que el susto se lo puede llevar a tumba ::



Lo he hecho en Bankinter, sobre el santander.


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...petrar-madre-de-todas-quitas.html#post9579916



Humildemente apuesto por que no va a ocurrir tal barbaridad.

De todas formas, segun el post, la quita solo afecta a los depositos?

Esa es la razon de que tienten con rentabilidades del 3%??

Seria tambien para empresas?

Van a tener cojones a meter mano a las cuentas de las empresas?8:

Quita a las cuentas de telefonica.....lo que les faltaba:XX:

Asi que se mete la pasta en la cuenta de la sociedad de turno creada con 3.006 euros y pista, no?

No se, hay muchas cosas que se me escapan.


----------



## nombre (30 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Lo he hecho en Bankinter, sobre el santander.



Como andan de comisiones? en renta 4 lo minimo aceptable es comprar a partir de 10 para reducir la comisión meff, y te salga a partir de 12.5€, para esas 10 opciones en adelante.


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Lo he hecho en Bankinter, sobre el santander.



Yo tambien ando en bankinter, y nunca me habia metido en la pestaña warrants, me da cierto respeto, si bien lo valoraré para cuando crea que hay que ponerse corto.

Ahora mismo tu warrant cuesta 0,15, verdad??

Entonces se trata de comprar ahora y si el san baja, el warrant subirá de precio, por lo que podemos venderlo y ganarnos la diferencia.....no hace falta que san baje a 5 justo, no??


----------



## amago45 (30 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Por eso anda meneandose ya solo con el tercer decimal?...:|
> 
> El Grupo PRISA se tambalea al borde de un abismo de 1.328 millones de euros :: Periodismo :: Prensa :: Periodista Digital
> 
> Ponzi lo va ha clavar con esta...



El artículo sobre PRISA es un auténtico Ctrl+C Ctrl+V del que sale hoy en El Economista ::::::

Esperando acontecimientos para posicionarnos ... ... 8:8:8:


----------



## Algas (30 Jul 2013)

En rankia comentan los resultados del SAN por si a alguien le intersa 
Resultados Santander


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2013)

Dios mio que volatilidad la de sacyr, hay gente que hoy esta ganando un autentico dineral....



Y ya tal..arggg


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> En rankia comentan los resultados del SAN por si a alguien le intersa
> Resultados Santander



Yo he entrado largo en 5.426 creo, vamos a ver...

Por momentos se ha subido, ahora a vuelto a bajarse, a ver qué tal el cierre de hoy.

Stop loss en 5.39, si cae de los 5.40 a otra cosa.

Los resultados son peor de lo esperado pero yo no los veo taaaaaaaaaan malos...


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Las operaciones se cantan, otra cosa, humana por cierto, es que se postean mas los aciertos que las derrotas.
> 
> Yo estoy dentro en sacyr desde los 2,40 y esperando sentado a esta semana, si va parriba aguanto, sino, salgo y a otra cosa.



Si cantas la entrada tienes que cantar la salida. Y ahi mo hay fake.


----------



## inversobres (30 Jul 2013)

Sonrian, viene foto para maximos. A ver que tal se portan en preapertura yanki. Hoy huele a asado.


----------



## Tono (30 Jul 2013)

Buenos días.
Hoy en Galicia vemos el sol de nuevo después de varias jornadas de chubascos y chaqueta para salir a la calle. Por lo tanto me siento optimista.
Optimismo que me refuerza ver los resultados del Santander.


oooohhhh ::

*Beneficios 2.255 millones en el primer semestre, un 29% más que un año antes *

jejejeje 

*España: el beneficio atribuido alcanza 294 millones (-27%).* 

jajajaja 

*Brasil: el beneficio atribuido alcanza 919 millones de euros (2.447 millones de reales -11%)*


jijijiji 

*La tasa de mora del Grupo se sitúa en el 4,92%*

jajajojojota :XX::XX::XX:

*Con todo ello, el margen neto o beneficio antes de provisiones cae un 14,6% en el semestre, hasta 10.614 millones.*


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

Bien bien! Nos vamos hacia arriba! Se me embalan esas Caixas y Sandis!!

Vamos, que podemos con la "jran bajista" 

Este creo que va a ser el sexto día cerrando en verde... :baba::baba:

---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 13:11 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Hoy en Galicia vemos el sol de nuevo después de varias jornadas de chubascos y chaqueta para salir a la calle. Por lo tanto me siento optimista.
> Optimismo que me refuerza ver los resultados del Santander.
> 
> ...



Yo me he puesto largo, jajaja, soy un suicida xD


----------



## inversobres (30 Jul 2013)

Comprad dios mio!!! que ya escasea y luego es tarde.

Como muerde el anzuelo la peña.

Ya se han follado los maximos diarios. Salen bien en la foto. Ahora a cazar los 500 para la hora de la siesta.

Mas de uno se va a llevar unas buenas tortas por andar donde no debe.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

la jran bajista fue ayer superado en cierre , el subir a partir de ahora no se va a acabar , salvo por el pullback


----------



## Tono (30 Jul 2013)

juasss, dividendos a la carta. No hay nadie que cuide mejor a sus accionistas que el santander. 

La entidad ha destacado en este sentido que su evolución permite mantener la misma política de retribución al accionista de 2012, con la distribución prevista de cuatro *'Dividendos Elección'* por importe aproximado de 0,15 euros por acción, que el accionista puede percibir en efectivo o en acciones. Esto supone una retribución de 0,60 euros por acción por quinto año consecutivo.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 13:23 ----------




bertok dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...petrar-madre-de-todas-quitas.html#post9579916



perrofaluta es un cachondo mental pero sabe muy bien lo que dice y a quien escucha.
La red ya hace días que esta preparada.

Bankia ha lanzado un nuevo fondo garantizado de rentas que ofrece al partícipe una rentabilidad asegurada del *3,00% TAE hasta su vencimiento, en noviembre de 2018*, según ha informado la entidad.

Bankia lanza un fondo garantizado de rentas al 3,00% TAE,Banca. Expansin.com


----------



## erpako (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Bien bien! Nos vamos hacia arriba! Se me embalan esas Caixas y Sandis!!
> 
> Vamos, que podemos con la "jran bajista"
> 
> ...



Otro que le acompaña desde hace días, no va solo.

Espero ver los 6.00€ en agosto.


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si cantas la entrada tienes que cantar la salida. Y ahi mo hay fake.



La salida nunca se canta, se cuchichea al oido.

Por cierto un poco de volumen a sacyr y como un tiro hoiga.


----------



## hydra69 (30 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> La salida nunca se canta, se cuchichea al oido.
> 
> Por cierto un poco de volumen a sacyr y como un tiro hoiga.



SI rompe 2,74--->2,86---->3,00-3,14


----------



## Abner (30 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la jran bajista fue ayer superado en cierre , el subir a partir de ahora no se va a acabar , salvo por el pullback



No acierta ni cuando rectifica. Quédese con la jran bajista coño, que en menos de 1 semana casi seguro la ve cumplida.


----------



## inversobres (30 Jul 2013)

Solo miro datos: RALLY DE VERANO CONVERTIDO EN PROCESO DE DISTRIBUCIÓN DE ACCIONES. SP500 | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Jul 2013)

Bueno, me meto y bueno ... pero tengo ganas de comentar algunas cosas que veo.

1.- sinnombrex siento mucho lo que le ha pasado. K+S. Lo que han echo ha sido algo que solo esta al alcance de los grandes grandes. Han calentado al personal a entrar y han puesto el microondas no a 6 sino a 100 al mas puro estilo quiebra (yo creo que se les ha ido de las manos y bastante). Sacaron la noticia de que la potasa va a bajar en la segunda mitad del año a 300$ desde 400$. Muy rapido un analisto del commerzbank solto: una bajada de 1% en el precio de la Potasa significaria una bajada de 2% en el beneficio de K+S, en el toque a 26 EUR fue algo que no habia visto desde hace añossssss. Ha habido una ruptura de una joint venture con Uralkalli que (previsiblemente) provocara (ojo provocara) esa caida en precios. Lo de Canada es solo una noticia con quiza un 5% de bajada. pero -25% en el DAX es quiebra. Ojo al volumen, que hoy mueven un 25% de las acciones (Acc. Gesamt 191.400.000 que esta empresa es pequeñita en eso, ya veremos). Lo de las maquinitas jugando hoy ha sido un espectaculo.

2.- Alguien dijo que perder 1000 eur no se dice. Ya le dije a janus hace un par de meses que este año como que los dioses me visitan y me quieren.
Hasta ahora ninguna operacion cerrada con perdidas. Pero temporalmente ahora mismo estoy en mas perdidas que esos 1000EUR en una operacion abierta y he estado en bastante bastante mas. Que las Telefonicas o2 me hacen "pupa de la buena". En el 2001, 2009 por decir dos 1000EUR de perdida, eso lo hacia antes del primer cafe, eso si luego fue recompensado.

3.- Hoy estan animales total. Cierro los ojos y veo 8500 en DAX y 1700 en SP.


----------



## erpako (30 Jul 2013)

De Cárpatos:


> Grecia nos está dando buenas noticias por boca de Reuters, ya que el ministro de finanzas ha comentado que podría no haber en 2015 y 2016 agujero presupuestario, lo que favorece las relaciones con los que les han prestado dinero.
> 
> En caso de que dicho agujero apareciese, se afrontaría a través de reformas en el sector público pero no habría subidas de impuestos, recortes de pensiones o salarios.
> 
> ...


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

Nos disparamos otro 1% !!!

Y ya me ha saltado el tp de Banco Santander, operación intradía cerrada.

Ahora esas Caixas con las que voy en plan gacelilla, a ver si se me animaaaaaaan algo....

Y Cospedal citada a declarar, uff que hardcore es esto, ahora en Agosto tenemos el mes caldeado con las tensiones políticas, Rajoy dimitiendo y el Ibex a los 6000....

Estad precavidos que lo mismo vamos directos a los 10000 que a los 6000... El Ibex ahora es para valientes... SL ajustadistos, usen protección caballeros!

[YOUTUBE]PZ7kx8z5M2Y[/YOUTUBE]

Toquemos una última vez, hoy más que nunca estamos en los confines del mundo.


----------



## Tono (30 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> Efectivamente, lo de Barclays es lo esperado. Irán cayendo el resto. No estoy tan seguro de los grandes patrios.
> 
> Barclays plans $9 billion cashcall after mis-selling hit | Reuters




cayendo un 7% y otro 4% que ha caído desde el viernes

_cago en toas tus muelas_ :8:

se me han puesto los pelos más erizados que al jato cuando le saltan los SL en las cementeras


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Jul 2013)

Esto del ibex es algo asi como un tremendo cachondeo,no? Arranca el dia 70/80 puntos por debajo del dax y a partir de ahi activa el modo autista y a su bola.50 por encima ahora,y todos los dias hace lo mismo ::


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esto del ibex es algo asi como un tremendo cachondeo,no? Arranca el dia 70/80 puntos por debajo del dax y a partir de ahi activa el modo autista y a su bola.50 por encima ahora,y todos los dias hace lo mismo ::



Es un casino sí.

Ya he dicho que hay tan poco volumen que tendríamos que ponernos de acuerdo todos los burbujistas, remar en la misma dirección y trolearlo xD


----------



## hydra69 (30 Jul 2013)

En el indice entero no...pero no te digo que en ciertos valores es posible.


----------



## Tono (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Es un casino sí.
> 
> Ya he dicho que hay tan poco volumen que tendríamos que ponernos de acuerdo todos los burbujistas, remar en la misma dirección y trolearlo xD












hydra69 dijo:


> En el indice entero no...pero no te digo que en ciertos valores es posible.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Es un casino sí.
> 
> Ya he dicho que hay tan poco volumen que tendríamos que ponernos de acuerdo todos los burbujistas, remar en la misma dirección y trolearlo xD



quieres trolear al glorioso ibex ? ienso: de que vas gacelilla , un respect :no:


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Jul 2013)

Buenos dias. Parece que el Ibex quiere ir a por los 8.500, vamos a ver hasta donde llega...aun mantengo las SAN y las FCC, hasta que salten los stops dinamicos....


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

el ibex va a por los 10200 , pero primero chocara con la jran alcista perdida y esto provocara un pullback que culminara con el cierre del gapsito del 8280 :bla: :rolleye:


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo tambien ando en bankinter, y nunca me habia metido en la pestaña warrants, me da cierto respeto, si bien lo valoraré para cuando crea que hay que ponerse corto.
> 
> Ahora mismo tu warrant cuesta 0,15, verdad??
> 
> Entonces se trata de comprar ahora y si el san baja, el warrant subirá de precio, por lo que podemos venderlo y ganarnos la diferencia.....no hace falta que san baje a 5 justo, no??



Correcto. Si va bajando sube su precio y lo puedes vender. La ventaja es que arriesgas poca plata. Yo he puesto 150€. He comprado 1000 opciones.

La comisión ha sido de 5,65€.

El peligro es que vaya subiendo y se quede a 0. Pierda los 150€.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex va a por los 10200 , pero primero chocara con la jran alcista perdida y esto provocara un pullback que culminara con el cierre del gapsito del 8280 :bla: :rolleye:



eres un crack, estás marcando el movimiento como muestra de generosidad hacia todo el gacelerío :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## erpako (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Es un casino sí.
> 
> Ya he dicho que hay tan poco volumen que tendríamos que ponernos de acuerdo todos los burbujistas, remar en la misma dirección y trolearlo xD



No es un casino, sino que lo manejan las "maquinitas". Una vez superados los 8.400 que eran resistencia -pequeña-, se irá a c/p a los 8k5 y dependiendo de las palabras de los banqueros centrales y los datos -importantísimos- del viernes a los 9.000 como poco.

Evidentemente en alguno omento tiene que haber un recorte por recogida de beneficios. ¿Cuándo?. Eso me gustaría saber.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 14:12 ----------

El último tirón puede venir por esto:

El déficit del estado cae un 8,2 hasta junio


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> eres un crack, estás marcando el movimiento como muestra de generosidad hacia todo el gacelerío :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



soy un crack ? :: generosidad :8: 

bueno dejemos eso de lado , señor bertok se comenta que ustec sobrevivio a un juego de saw y que desde entonces se refugia en la trinchera , hay algo de verdad en eso ? ienso:


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> No es un casino, sino que lo manejan las "maquinitas". Una vez superados los 8.400 que eran resistencia -pequeña-, se irá a c/p a los 8k5 y dependiendo de las palabras de los banqueros centrales y los datos -importantísimos- del viernes a los 9.000 como poco.
> 
> Evidentemente en alguno omento tiene que haber un recorte por recogida de beneficios. ¿Cuándo?. Eso me gustaría saber.
> 
> ...



Pero es una subida algo engañosa.

Ni los bancos ni los blue chips están tirando. O se están redefiniendo los nuevos blue chips, o es una subida algo falsa.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

muchas veces la bolsa parece un casino , pero todo tiene su razon de ser , el problema es cuando la razon de ser se encuentra en el futuro y no en el pasado


----------



## erpako (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Pero es una subida algo engañosa.
> 
> Ni los bancos ni los blue chips están tirando. O se están redefiniendo los nuevos blue chips, o es una subida algo falsa.



Tal vez porque la prima de riesgo está anclada en 300. Parece estar en modo de esperar y ver lo que pasa.


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Tal vez porque la prima de riesgo está anclada en 300. Parece estar en modo de esperar y ver lo que pasa.



Pues ojito que Ruz ya ha citado a Cospedal a declarar! Como toda la mierda del caso Bárcenas al final salpique al Ibex caemos hondo...


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> soy un crack ? :: generosidad :8:
> 
> bueno dejemos eso de lado , señor bertok se comenta que ustec sobrevivio a un juego de saw y que desde entonces se refugia en la trinchera , hay algo de verdad en eso ? ienso:



Al contrario, se me escapó vivo uno de los jugadores ::::::

El próximo jugador puede ser un jato con tintes de mapache sifilítico ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Al contrario, se me escapó vivo uno de los jugadores ::::::
> 
> El próximo jugador puede ser un jato con tintes de mapache sifilítico ::::



y que es de tonuel , aun sigue jugando ? :rolleye:

despues de ver todas , solo la primera es realmente buena , es un gore fino sin mucha sangre :Aplauso:


----------



## erpako (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Pues ojito que Ruz ya ha citado a Cospedal a declarar! Como toda la mierda del caso Bárcenas al final salpique al Ibex caemos hondo...



Cómo se desenvuelva Rajoy pasado mañana, será un punto importante.

Si se percibe un gobierno inestable, estamos jodidos, sin embargo si de las declaraciones se desprende fortaleza - no necesariamente verdad - el camino se allana bastante.

Puede tirar de nosotros EU, cuyos datos son menos malos de lo esperado. Así comienzo la recuperación -fallida- de marzo de 2009.

Es como dice MV, el pasado no mueve nada, sino las expectativas a futuro.


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Pero es una subida algo engañosa.
> 
> Ni los bancos ni los blue chips están tirando. O se están redefiniendo los nuevos blue chips, o es una subida algo falsa.



DIA nuevo blue chip!

---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 14:28 ----------




erpako dijo:


> Es como dice MV, el pasado no mueve nada, sino las expectativas a futuro.



Y que mejor expectativa de futuro de que se fuera Rajao a tomar por el culo?


----------



## erpako (30 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> DIA nuevo blue chip!
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 14:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Y a quién pone usted. Más vale lo malo conocido que lo bueno por conocer, ZP dixit.

A largo plazo puede ser mejor, pero a corto daría sensación de vacío de poder.


----------



## nombre (30 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Correcto. Si va bajando sube su precio y lo puedes vender. La ventaja es que arriesgas poca plata. Yo he puesto 150€. He comprado 1000 opciones.
> 
> La comisión ha sido de 5,65€.
> 
> El peligro es que vaya subiendo y se quede a 0. Pierda los 150€.




Estamos hablando de cosas distintas, una cosa son opciones y otra warrants. Por cierto, he entrado a ver los warrants en R4, que nunca les he hechado un ojo, y si no son gemelos de las opciones seran mellizos ::

Alguien mexplica la diferencia de una opción y un warrant? :


----------



## << 49 >> (30 Jul 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Estamos hablando de cosas distintas, una cosa son opciones y otra warrants. Por cierto, he entrado a ver los warrants en R4, que nunca les he hechado un ojo, y si no son gemelos de las opciones seran mellizos ::
> 
> Alguien mexplica la diferencia de una opción y un warrant? :



Son casi lo mismo. Pero solamente casi.

Warrants y opciones: Diferencias - INVERSIÓN, ESPECULACIÓN... y cosas mías

Diferencias entre opciones y warrants

sharkOpciones :. Opciones VS Warrants


----------



## alimon (30 Jul 2013)

Rumor: Posible rebaja de rating de Europa

de hace 20 minutos.

Au revoir gabachos.


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Y a quién pone usted. Más vale lo malo conocido que lo bueno por conocer, ZP dixit.



A Toni Cantó, que es actor y no se le notan los tics en el ojo.::


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jul 2013)

PRS perdiendo los 0,18 con volumen.

Buenas tardes.


----------



## Jose (30 Jul 2013)

*sociedades limmitadas*



sinnombrex dijo:


> Me he quedado a cuadros... acaba de saltar mi stop. Las compre ayer y caida en picado hoy.
> 
> Asumimos perdidas y a mirar a otra empresa, debo ser algo gafe porque me lo pienso mucho antes de entrar a cualquier empresa.



__________________________________


Si es una empresa cojonuda quédate y cuando baje compra más. Las grandes fortunas son grandes porque no operan con SL. A la bolsa se tiene que venir con los deberes y los análisis hechos en casa. Poner una SL representa la forma más dubitativa de operar. Para operar así, es mejor no hacerlo, porque lo único que haces es enriquecer a comisiones a tu banco y al cuidador y empobrecerte tú.


Yo creo que estas mezclando churras con merinas….( no pretendo ser ofensivo).
Pones una orden de compra atendiendo a un razonado criterio fundamental y la vendes por uno puramente técnico.

Yo no creo que seas gafe. Lo único que pasa es que la empresa es claramente bajista desde hace más de dos años y no ha parado de bajar en los últimos 5 (viene de 80 euros/acción).

Yo pienso que operas contra tendencia con la esperanza de que esta se revierta por el mero hecho de que tú acabas de entrar largo. Es decir, la empresa no va a parar de bajar porque tú compres, igual que tampoco hubiese parado de subir, si te hubieses metido en Gamesa a 3,5€ hace un par de meses.

Esto es un error de novato, prácticamente nunca se acierta con la compra en el mínimo, es igual de difícil que una venta en máximos. 

Analizar el balance de una empresa que está bajando y meterse con un SL ajustado es una incoherencia.
Primero por lo que he expuesto más arriba y segundo porque todas las agencias de Trading tienen programas para ver las órdenes de venta (no me refiero a las 5 posiciones). Y cuando ven una SL, para ellos es como ir a coger manzanas. 
Hacer saltar una SL y devolver el valor a su posición previa se conoce en el argot del trader como “robar la cartera”.

El valor en el que te has fijado para entrar aquí no lo conoce nadie y tal vez, lo que te ha sacado fuera de el ha sido la venta a mercado de un bloque relativamente grande.
Pero debes pensar que cuando pones una SL, decidiendo el precio en base a un soporte, una resistencia o lo que sea, mucha gente hace el mismo razonamiento que tú.

Por lo que es muy fácil para el trader, llevar al valor hasta el nivel crítico y hacerlo saltar con poco dinero por debajo del nivel psicológico de venta donde se habían situado un considerable número de SL.
Piensa que todos los valores tienen un “cuidador oficial “. Que no es más que una agencia que se dedica a lucrarse con las fluctuaciones del valor. Las SL constituyen el tipo de operativa más fácil para desplumar al inversor particular.

Si has comprado, pongamos 1000 acciones a 25 € porque te parecía una buena inversión (fundamentales) y si no ha cambiado nada sustancial en la empresa, a 22€ debería parecerte todavía una mejor inversión.

El caso: cuando compres a la baja, nunca lo hagas todo de un golpe. Debes hacerlo por bloques. Comprar un bloque a un precio y si baja, pongamos un 10% te has equivocado de lleno con la entrada, pero tal vez sea el momento de comprar otro paquete, para rebajar el precio de compra y poder salirte lo antes posible. O si tienes intención de permanecer y dinero de sobras, entrar al precio más bajo posible.

Otra opción (la más interesante) es operar con varias cuentas.
Compras a 25 y si te baja a 22 abres otra posición sin mezclar las acciones.
Un rebote de 22 a 24 es probable y haces +2. De esta forma puedes vender las compradas a 25 perdiendo ( -1). Habrás perdido el tiempo y algo de dinero y los 20 euros de comisiones pero no habrás palmado tres o cuatro mil euros, que sería la venta desastrosa.

Lo dicho opera con órdenes limitadas y ponlas en el momento que vayas a comprar / vender, pero no las dejes una semana a la vista de todo el mundo. Yo a veces muevo paquetes de 20 30 0 40.000 acciones y para salirme rápido de algunas compañías debo poner órdenes 4 o 5 céntimos por debajo del precio de mercado en ese momento. Si dejas un orden de venta de 40,000 acciones en un valor de baja capitalización, la ve el cuidador y no te preocupes que no llegará a tocarse el precio en todo el día (salvo días locos en los que entra mucho dinero).

Te recomiendo que no te compliques la vida, que compres cosas que estén en tendencia principal alcista, así aunque la fastidies con la entrada, en unos días o semanas podrás recuperar el dinero.

Saludos;


----------



## romanrdgz (30 Jul 2013)

Sacyr apuntito de romper resistencia. ¿Es buen momento para entrar los 2.75?


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Cómo se desenvuelva Rajoy pasado mañana, será un punto importante.
> 
> Si se percibe un gobierno inestable, estamos jodidos, sin embargo si de las declaraciones se desprende fortaleza - no necesariamente verdad - el camino se allana bastante.
> 
> ...



Exacto, yo creo que estamos en las mismas condiciones que dieron pie al rebote puntual a los 11000, yo creo que lo vamos a ver, la incógnita es cuándo y si esta vez también caerá de nuevo o se queda.

SL dinámicos y a acompañar al IBEX en su viaje...


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Jul 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Sacyr apuntito de romper resistencia. ¿Es buen momento para entrar los 2.75?



Si quieres vender a 3 si, es buen momento.


----------



## hydra69 (30 Jul 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Sacyr apuntito de romper resistencia. ¿Es buen momento para entrar los 2.75?



Mirate si te merece la pena por rentabilidad riesgo..ahora mismo está en la zona alta del canal....Si la rompe estupendo..pero y si no...

decidelo por ti mismo si te merece la pena..y ponte un SL.

anda 2.7440


----------



## inversobres (30 Jul 2013)

Seguimos acercandonos al 29. Todo dios entrando a saco y sin miedo. 

Que nivelon premium gazelle se huele.


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Seguimos acercandonos al 29. Todo dios entrando a saco y sin miedo.
> 
> Que nivelon premium gazelle se huele.



Qué manía tenéis... El crack de la bolsa ya pasó, ahora mismo no veo yo las condiciones necesarias para que se de, a menos que algún banco grande quiebre, y eso ya no ha pasado...


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Jul 2013)

que ves Abner??


----------



## alimon (30 Jul 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Sacyr apuntito de romper resistencia. ¿Es buen momento para entrar los 2.75?



Si cierra por encima de los 2,70, posiblemente si.

Como primer objetivo 2,86. Luego 3 y luego 3,14.

Pero estamos hablando de Sacyr, asi que ojito.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

despues de superar la jran bajista , el ibex puede volar a donde quiera , los 10200 son el primer objetivo por fibonazi , los 11000 podria ser el segundo y el tercero los 12200 ienso:


----------



## alimon (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Exacto, yo creo que estamos en las mismas condiciones que dieron pie al rebote puntual a los 11000, yo creo que lo vamos a ver, la incógnita es cuándo y si esta vez también caerá de nuevo o se queda.
> 
> SL dinámicos y a acompañar al IBEX en su viaje...



Ojo con esto, que rajoy comparece a las 9:00 en el congreso.

Y hay subasta de bonos algo más tarde.

Y además, me parece que habla fontanero Dronji a las 13:45.


Ojo, que como el tema se tuerza,puede ser un día muy muy jodido.


----------



## FranR (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Qué manía tenéis... El crack de la bolsa ya pasó, ahora mismo no veo yo las condiciones necesarias para que se de, a menos que algún banco grande quiebre, y eso ya no ha pasado...



Octubre 2007 

IBEX: >15.800

No estoy muy de acuerdo eso de que el crack de la bolsa ya pasó. Y no hace falta que quiebre uno grande, solo que uno de los medianos ( y al 90% se nos pasa por la cabeza el mismo nombre) muestre su verdadera cara, para que esto, sin ningún problema, se vaya a los 6 miles.

Estamos eufóricos por superar los 8000, cuando muchos de los jinversore a largo llevan BBVA y SAN por encima de de 10.

Hay que tener perspectiva en este mundillo, y si estamos con nuestro índice en mitad de máximos y los "índices directores" en top....algo pasa.


----------



## romanrdgz (30 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Mirate si te merece la pena por rentabilidad riesgo..ahora mismo está en la zona alta del canal....Si la rompe estupendo..pero y si no...
> 
> decidelo por ti mismo si te merece la pena..y ponte un SL.
> 
> anda 2.7440



Claro, ¿pero en qué cantidad diríais vosotros que se da el canal por roto? Teniendo en cuenta que el primer objetivo después está en 2,86, no considero que puedas irte mucho más allá de 2.75 para confirmar la rotura.

¿En qué cantidad entraríais si tuvierais que entrar ahora?



alimon dijo:


> Si cierra por encima de los 2,70, posiblemente si.
> 
> Como primer objetivo 2,86. Luego 3 y luego 3,14.
> 
> Pero estamos hablando de Sacyr, asi que ojito.



¿Recomendarías entonces esperar al cierre, y en función del cierre comprar mañana en la apertura?

¿Qué pasa con que sea Sacyr? (Aparte de ser chicharrus patrious)


----------



## alimon (30 Jul 2013)

Bueno, 5 minutos para dato importante USA. Apuestas?


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Octubre 2007
> 
> IBEX: >15.800
> 
> ...



Cierto amigo, eso si que son buenos gacelas :XX::XX:

Los 15800 son historia, igual a lo largo de la década de los 20 a los 30 volvemos a verlos...

Entonces mejor pensar que estamos en el crack a pensar que el crack está por llegar aún...


----------



## inversobres (30 Jul 2013)

Dato peor de lo esperado y no se mueven para ningun lado. Seguimos en modo standby.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

los 15800 tal vez no los volvamos a ver , pero los 12200 es muy probable que tampoco .


----------



## hydra69 (30 Jul 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xSLlZh9yelk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

Está eufórico el índice, casi otro 1% hoy también... Que se me contagien ya esas Caixas, no soporte estar en gris!!

O verde o rojo, moooooooovimiento!!


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2013)

Mientras unos llevamos días pensando en entrar en sacyr... La cabrita sigue subiendo y subiendo...


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Cierto amigo, eso si que son buenos gacelas :XX::XX:
> 
> Los 15800 son historia, igual a lo largo de la década de los 20 a los 30 volvemos a verlos...
> 
> Entonces mejor pensar que estamos en el crack a pensar que el crack está por llegar aún...



Cuando el actual ciclo bajista quede bien purgado, el próximo ciclo primario alcista escalará por encima de los 22000 puntos. Veremos qué significa eso versus la inflación del sistema.


----------



## hydra69 (30 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Mientras unos llevamos días pensando en entrar en sacyr... La cabrita sigue subiendo y subiendo...



Sacyr sube con un volumen de la ostia marcado en un velote de 1 minuto (16:06)...3 millones de acciones...lol


----------



## Abner (30 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que ves Abner??



Dependiendo de si hago el recuento desde el 12 de mayo o desde el 24 de abril, estaríamos con entre -2300 y -2700 (ayer distribuyeron unos 400 contratos). 

Creo que estamos cerca del punto de cambio de tendencia.

Mi hipótesis todo a 100, es que de aquí a 1 mes y pico estamos en los 7300.

Esta noche miro el volumen. Vamos a ver si en esta subida desde los 7800 que ha sido más limpia que la bajada, distribuyen los acostumbrados 3 mil y pico contratos, casi 4000, para tirarlo.

De momento con vistas al muy corto plazo, creo que hay gasolina y ganas para llegar hasta los 8500 o más como ya comenté en algún post anterior.


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando el actual ciclo bajista quede bien purgado, el próximo ciclo primario alcista escalará por encima de los 22000 puntos. Veremos qué significa eso versus la inflación del sistema.



La verdad que la inflación o la maquillan mucho o está muy controlada.

Yo al menos salvo en ciertas cosas no la noto nada.

Será cosa de zonas geográficas y de que me va bien económicamente. :S


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

sinceramente veo al ibex llegando a los 12200 , pero es lo maximo que conseguira , luego llegara la depresion economica mundial , esto solo es la pre-crisis :no:


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

Habláis de purgar un ciclo bajista, desde el más humilde desconocimiento, por qué pensáis que no puede haberse purgado ya?


----------



## nombre (30 Jul 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Son casi lo mismo. Pero solamente casi.
> 
> Warrants y opciones: Diferencias - INVERSIÓN, ESPECULACIÓN... y cosas mías
> 
> ...





*Resumen asi a ojo cubero:*
Opciones se compran sin intermediarios. warrants operas con un intermediario que a su vez opera opciones para darte contrapartida en warrants


consecuencias:
- Warrants tiene mas liquidez ofrecida por el intermediario, y spreads mas reducidos cuanto menos negociado sea el valor o indice.
- En warrants no solo intentas ganar al mercado, sino tambien al intermediario, que hara lo posible por maximizar su beneficio y no solo dar contrapartida sino crear un agujero negro entorno a la prima que has desembolsado. indemostrable, pero asi es.
- En la practica, viene a ser como las opciones de IG contra opciones de R4. Siempre noto que las primas en IG se me volatilizan y hay que invertir justo en el momento del disparo del subyacente si no quieres que se la chupe IG. realmente no son opciones, sino cfds sobre opciones y en la practica funcionan como warrants. Las opciones de R4 son opciones de verdad contratadas con MEFF y no se esfuma la prima con el paso de los minutos, horas, dias como si pasa con un intermediario.


Resumen para vagos: 
warrants para contrapartidas rapidas y metesacas de robar manzanitas a la velocidad del rayo o incluso algo mas.
opciones para ir a por un movimiento de dias o semanas.


Aportes sobre las comisiones seran bienvenidas


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

Dios todo en verde a estas horas, hasta los bitcoins, disparados por cierto...

El mercado está completamente eufórico, demasiado irracional quizás todo esto.


----------



## alimon (30 Jul 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Claro, ¿pero en qué cantidad diríais vosotros que se da el canal por roto? Teniendo en cuenta que el primer objetivo después está en 2,86, no considero que puedas irte mucho más allá de 2.75 para confirmar la rotura.
> 
> ¿En qué cantidad entraríais si tuvierais que entrar ahora?
> 
> ...




Vale, viendo la subida que le acaban de meter y el volumen que le acaban de meter ahora mismo, creo que está confirmada plenamente la rotura de la resistencia, sin esperar al cierre.

De todas formas, yo ahora me esperaría a una pequeña correción.Mañana y el jueves pueden ser días bastante volátiles, y puede corregir a algo por encima de los 2,70, que ahora es soporte.

De todas formas, obra como tu veas.


----------



## FranR (30 Jul 2013)

Ahora mismo nos estamos jugando los 8.566 y si los superamos nos dará la risa floja alcista.

Espero que este último tirón sea el pre-guanazo. Aún no el definitivo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jul 2013)

Corto 1692(c). Café, cigarro y capítulo de Falling Skies.

AFK


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Habláis de purgar un ciclo bajista, desde el más humilde desconocimiento, por qué pensáis que no puede haberse purgado ya?



hemos subido a punta de QE , algunos como el ibex incluso han bajado , pero el QE se acabara aproximadamente a mediados del proximo año y ahi no hay tonteria que valga , caeremos si o si :abajo:

y lo mas importante es que con las QE no han conseguido que la economia real vaya bien , por tanto las quitaran simplemente porque ya estan haciendo mas mal que bien


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora mismo nos estamos jugando los 8.566 y si los superamos nos dará la risa floja alcista.
> 
> Espero que este último tirón sea el pre-guanazo. Aún no el definitivo.



¿Pero de verdad, para qué queréis el guanazo?

¿Qué más os da? ¿Tan claro lo véis? Si la tendencia es alcista, pues se pone uno alcista y punto, si es bajista pues bajista, pero no entiendo esa invocación perpetua al guano... ¿Y si el guano ya estuviera enterrado bajo la tierra y poco a poco van germinando las plantas?

Como era guano del malo encima, las plantas germinan con debilidad, pero germinan...


----------



## hydra69 (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Pero de verdad, para qué queréis el guanazo?
> 
> ¿Qué más os da? ¿Tan claro lo véis? Si la tendencia es alcista, pues se pone uno alcista y punto, si es bajista pues bajista, pero no entiendo esa invocación perpetua al guano... ¿Y si el guano ya estuviera enterrado bajo la tierra y poco a poco van germinando las plantas?
> 
> Como era guano del malo encima, las plantas germinan con debilidad, pero germinan...



Por que el ibex....es una perra una vibora que en cuanto te descuidas te despluma....Lo de este indice no es normal....solo hay que ver el gráfico...::


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Jul 2013)

Como Sacyr suba un poco más, me retiro.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

ya no habra guanazo , la jran bajista ha sido superada , ahora impera el siemprealcismo :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jul 2013)

Lateral cansino bajista, con algo de tintes psico-dramático en poco tiempo.

Mejor ni estar.


----------



## Krim (30 Jul 2013)

Entro, miro las cotizaciones de mis Sacyres, me fapeo y os saludo .


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hemos subido a punta de QE , algunos como el ibex incluso han bajado , pero el QE se acabara aproximadamente a mediados del proximo año y ahi no hay tonteria que valga , caeremos si o si :abajo:
> 
> y lo mas importante es que con las QE no han conseguido que la economia real vaya bien , por tanto las quitaran simplemente porque ya estan haciendo mas mal que bien



En el SP hemos visto el ciclo alcista con menor volumen, realmente absurdo.

En el culibex ni han podido subirlo más allá del 50% respecto al máximo del cilo anterior.

Cuando salgan a pasear los patos negros ..... veremos qué le pasa al culibex a sus empresones endeudados más allá de lo que se pueden permitir.


----------



## alimon (30 Jul 2013)

Joder Sacyr, como juegan con el valor.

A este paso se va a pulir 2 resistencias en la misma sesion la muy guarra.


----------



## Abner (30 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya no habra guanazo , la jran bajista ha sido superada , ahora impera el siemprealcismo :Baile:



Hoy no, pero según hable el Rajoy póngase largo hágame el favor. 

Yo si eso, la segunda ya tal corto hasta las trancas.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Pero de verdad, para qué queréis el guanazo?
> 
> ¿Qué más os da? ¿Tan claro lo véis? Si la tendencia es alcista, pues se pone uno alcista y punto, si es bajista pues bajista, pero no entiendo esa invocación perpetua al guano... ¿Y si el guano ya estuviera enterrado bajo la tierra y poco a poco van germinando las plantas?
> 
> Como era guano del malo encima, las plantas germinan con debilidad, pero germinan...



¿quién te ha dicho que el culibex esté alcista? ienso:

Lleva cerca de 10 meses en una figura de consolidación siendo el índice que menos ha subido.

¿por qué te crees ha mostrado tanta debilidad?

Cuando quiten la dronja, los espasmos van a ser duros.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Hoy no, pero según hable el Rajoy póngase largo hágame el favor.
> 
> Yo si eso, la segunda ya tal corto hasta las trancas.



no te estas enterando chaval , la jran bajista siempre fue la clave del ibex , su superacion nos llevara hasta el infinito y mas paca :no:


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Jul 2013)

Que si, que si, Don Jose (que bien suena eso de Don Jose).

De momento lo que ha pasado ahi, es algo que no gusta ... una cosa es tirar un valor un 5% y otra es marcar una quiebra, con una caida del -25%. K+S es como una azucarera, ahi dentro hay capital viejo, capital de seguros etc etc. 

Al principio cuando se origino la caida, intentaron frenarla, como una oportunidad para intradais. Bien en 22. Ahora, andan con 35 MM de acciones "movidas" y 20EUR, antes dije que tenian 191 MM, hagase una idea ...

Eso, de momento es para "no tocar sin saber" (y yo no se a estos niveles). Que ahi, creame Don Jose van a rodar cabezas ... O van a aprovechar la ocasion para "coger" la empresa.

En mas de un campo de golf se va a hablar sobre lo de esa empresa. Keep out and look. Cuanto "vale" esta empresa? Cuantos meneos van a ocurrir hasta que vuelva el Status Quo? Yo solo miro y alucino.

Y otra pregunta: Por que estoy ahora en o2 en verde cuando HOY mismo he dicho que estaba con perdidas > 1000EUR.?

Aqui hay gran posibilidad de Beneficio, pero el riesgo ... el riesgo ... querido Don Jose .... Yo lo dejo para los jovenes ....




Jose dijo:


> __________________________________
> 
> 
> Si es una empresa cojonuda quédate y cuando baje compra más. Las grandes fortunas son grandes porque no operan con SL. A la bolsa se tiene que venir con los deberes y los análisis hechos en casa. Poner una SL representa la forma más dubitativa de operar. Para operar así, es mejor no hacerlo, porque lo único que haces es enriquecer a comisiones a tu banco y al cuidador y empobrecerte tú.
> ...


----------



## alimon (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Pero de verdad, para qué queréis el guanazo?
> 
> ¿Qué más os da? ¿Tan claro lo véis? Si la tendencia es alcista, pues se pone uno alcista y punto, si es bajista pues bajista, pero no entiendo esa invocación perpetua al guano... ¿Y si el guano ya estuviera enterrado bajo la tierra y poco a poco van germinando las plantas?
> 
> Como era guano del malo encima, las plantas germinan con debilidad, pero germinan...



¿No conoces lo de comprar barato para vender caro?

Aparte,no me negarás que esto así es aburrido, lateral, poco volumen...... un tostón.

Yo personalmente no quiero guano, pero si una bajada de 1500 puntos para empezar en septiembre/octubre con muchas más opciones sobre la mesa.


Lo entenderías si de una vez te decidieses a operar en corto, coño, que se gana dinero en los dos sentidos, no hace falta ser siemprealcista. 

Si las opciones, warrants y demás derivados te parecen complejas(a mi me lo parecen) mírate los CFDs que son más simples que el mecanismo de un chupete, son como las acciones de toda la vida, pero con apalancamiento y posibilidad de cortos (ojo con la palanca)

si tu broker no tiene, cambia de broker, que anda que no hay opciones.


----------



## FranR (30 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Pero de verdad, para qué queréis el guanazo?
> 
> ¿Qué más os da? ¿Tan claro lo véis? Si la tendencia es alcista, pues se pone uno alcista y punto, si es bajista pues bajista, pero no entiendo esa invocación perpetua al guano... ¿Y si el guano ya estuviera enterrado bajo la tierra y poco a poco van germinando las plantas?
> 
> Como era guano del malo encima, las plantas germinan con debilidad, pero germinan...



Se equivoca, yo no quiero el guanazo. Yo tengo mi sistema y me dice que ahora toca un semestre bajista y estoy actuando en consecuencia. 

El primer semestre era arcista (insert foto conchita velasco Here) y ahora mis movimientos van dirigidos por un sesgo bajista.


Y como dice Bertok...esto no está alcista ni de broma (lateral y gracias), aunque depende del horizonte temporal que cada uno tenga.

P. ej. Desde 2007 estamos bajistas...pero desde la semana pasada alcistas ::

Ahora en serio..las gráficas se acercan y se alejan para tratar de tener una perspectiva y yo considero esto un lateral, que romperá abajo...ergo 6 miles.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

flanderERRE cambie el sesgo que no el sexo , porque se viene un peponeo que no va a sabe ni donde se a metio :no:


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> flanderERRE cambie el sesgo que no el sexo , porque se viene un peponeo que no va a sabe ni donde se a metio :no:



Aprovecho la oportunidad (ya que no aparezco mucho) para decirle que cansas, macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho, cansas macho. o hembra.

Que bien no? como troll que alguien te haga caso? Pero ahora se juegan las ultimas cartas.


----------



## romanrdgz (30 Jul 2013)

Joder con Sacyr, en lo que he ido a mear ha pasado de 2.74 a 2.83. Ahora me da yuyu entrar :|


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

Muy grave el pelotazo bajista de 768.000 títulos de las 15:19 en Prisa. Por debajo de 0,18 solo quedan los mínimos.

Veníamos diciendo la semana pasada que el aguantar un nivel no quiere decir necesariamente que se vaya a rebotar en él.

El ego de cuatro tipos va a impedir posiblemente que la compañía salga adelante. No quieren renunciar a su influencia y tamaño pero todo junto no vale porque los acreedores no se lo van a permitir.


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se equivoca, yo no quiero el guanazo. Yo tengo mi sistema y me dice que ahora toca un semestre bajista y estoy actuando en consecuencia.
> 
> El primer semestre era arcista (insert foto conchita velasco Here) y ahora mis movimientos van dirigidos por un sesgo bajista.
> 
> ...



Superando los 8.550 no romperia el IBEX la tendencia bajista desde másximos de 2009?


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Superando los 8.550 no romperia el IBEX la tendencia bajista desde másximos de 2009?



Rompiendo al alza desde los 8600 el escenario cambiaría salvo que fuera un fallo alcista ::

Demasiado maquiavélico para ser cierto ienso:


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Rompiendo al alza desde los 8600 el escenario cambiaría salvo que fuera un fallo alcista ::
> 
> Demasiado maquiavélico para ser cierto ienso:



Por otro lado, ese escenario de ruptura validaría la figura HCHi que se forma desde mediados de agosto 2008 hasta ahora no?


----------



## FranR (30 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Superando los 8.550 no romperia el IBEX la tendencia bajista desde másximos de 2009?



Como dije hace dos días en el blog: Para mi, 8.442 y 8566 son muy importantes, si se rompen ...vamos muy arriba.

Lo que pasa es que de momento, creo que no va a poder superarlos. Algo más por arriba tenemos los 87xx...que también harían de resistencia muy fuerte.


Tendremos que estar atentos, y cambiar de chaqueta si el mercado no hace lo que queremos


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

anr: la salida de ayer fue muy buena viendo hoy como tradea. El volumen, la serie de precios y el estocástico son bastante bajistas. Pero es cierto que está frente a una importante directriz bajista que de superarla con volumen ..... va a subir bastante. Los resultados son este viernes. Espadas en toó lo alto.


----------



## erpako (30 Jul 2013)

Haya paz, cada uno tiene su sistema y el tiempo da o quita razón.

Las tendencias alcistas/bajista algún día se acaban, *sin preaviso*.:no:

El cierre del viernes es clave.

Recuerden lo que dice Janus: Ojos antes que Cabeza.


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tendremos que estar atentos, y cambiar de chaqueta si el mercado no hace lo que queremos



Desde luego, yo estoy estudiando los CFD de selfbank para abrir uno con el IBEX si comienza la caida.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

Ya ven, los bancos europeos bajando con fuerza por supuestas tensiones y necesidades por capitalizar más dinero porque están en bragas (vean también a Deutsche Bank) ........ y los bancos patrios como si nada a pesar de ser los que más mierda tienen.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 17:06 ----------

Yo al SP le veo para ni tocarlo en ningún sentido pero de verlo de alguna forma, lo veo más alcista que más bajista. Ese aspecto en timeframe diario lo hemos visto ya muchas veces y cuando no baja, termina por subir. Sigue muy intervenido y al SP no le dejan corregir ni un poquito.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya ven, los bancos europeos bajando con fuerza por supuestas tensiones y necesidades por capitalizar más dinero porque están en bragas (vean también a Deutsche Bank) ........ y los bancos patrios como si nada a pesar de ser los que más mierda tienen.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 17:06 ----------
> 
> Yo al SP le veo para ni tocarlo en ningún sentido pero de verlo de alguna forma, lo veo más alcista que más bajista. Ese aspecto en timeframe diario lo hemos visto ya muchas veces y cuando no baja, termina por subir. Sigue muy intervenido y al SP no le dejan corregir ni un poquito.



Esa pendiente tan empinada en el SP sólo la he visto los 6 meses antes de romper a la baja en Febrero-Marzo de 2001.

Basta con leer este jilo para ver la efeverscencia de la cosa ienso:


----------



## inversobres (30 Jul 2013)

Viendo esto no queda claro que el ibex va a petar? Sube 100 pipos y los demas planos. Distribuion descarada y volumenes de risa. No se, lo estan calentando mucho.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 17:19 ----------

Estamos a tiempo de ver los 500. Venga gacelos premium papertraders denle caña.


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2013)

Bueeeno, pues hoy liquidado otra parte de Gamesa. Aún me queda la mitad. SL @5,00


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2013)

el problema que teneis es el no saber cuando y donde el ibex se gira a alcista , pero MV el maestro de sabiduria si que lo sabe , ayer fue cuando el ibex dejo de ser bajista al cerrar por encima de la jran bajista :no:


----------



## Krim (30 Jul 2013)

¡¡Venga, al despelote Ibexiano!!

No sé, Inversobres, a mi también me *parece* que es distribución y empapelamiento descarado, pero es TAN obvio, que a la vez no me creo que lo sea.

EDIT: ¡Ah! el jato largo. Entonces, vamos a poner unos cortitos sin miedo .


----------



## Tono (30 Jul 2013)

Gracias a todos los que habeis avisado sobre Barclays.
De sus resultados copio este pequeño ''detalle''



> Por otro lado, el banco informó de que en los primeros seis meses del año redujo su exposición a España, Italia, Portugal, Irlanda, Grecia y Chipre.
> 
> En concreto, *ha recortado su exposición a la deuda soberana española un 85,9%,* desde los 2.097 millones de libras (2.421 millones de euros) hasta los 292 millones de libras (337 millones de euros), mientras que en el caso de Italia la reducción ha sido del 26%.







Jose dijo:


> Si es una empresa cojonuda quédate y cuando baje compra más. Las grandes fortunas son grandes porque no operan con SL. A la bolsa se tiene que venir con los deberes y los análisis hechos en casa. Poner una SL representa la forma más dubitativa de operar. Para operar así, es mejor no hacerlo, porque lo único que haces es enriquecer a comisiones a tu banco y al cuidador y empobrecerte tú.
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso: 
No se puede explicar mejor. Informarse, decidirse y dejar que el tiempo te dé la razón, evitando entrar en euforias o pánico (siempre que no haya noticias determinantes sobre la empresas) y aprovechando las bajadas para promediar.

Sólo añadiría una cosa más: el dinero que se mete en bolsa ha de ser siempre un dinero que no vas a necesitar en mucho tiempo o mejor nunca -pensar que estás invirtiendo para tus hijos (o sobrinos, los que no los tengan).

me ha encantado la idea de operar con dos cuentas para minimizar pérdidas (uno que se cree que las sabe todas... y jamás se me había ocurrido algo tan evidente :ouch

------------

y como off-topic

cada día que pasa no salgo de mi asombro sobre los foreros (después de enterarme de lo de los multinicks de calopez)

Iniciado por *bertok*: 



> Al contrario, se me escapó vivo uno de los jugadores
> 
> El próximo jugador puede ser un jato con tintes de mapache sifilítico





muertoviviente dijo:


> y que es de tonuel , aun sigue jugando ? :rolleye:



:XX::XX::XX:

añado que con Tonuel me he reído lo que no está escrito. Su complicidad con Azkuna, al que quiero un montón, era desternillante.
Bertok, a tí también te quiero, seas o no Tonuel (la verdá es que en carácter os parecéis un rato )


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esa pendiente tan empinada en el SP sólo la he visto los 6 meses antes de romper a la baja en Febrero-Marzo de 2001.
> 
> Basta con leer este jilo para ver la efeverscencia de la cosa ienso:



Yo la he visto muchas veces, muchísimas veces porque se da muy claramente en muchísimos valores que sigo. Y te puedo decir que la fuerza intrínseca a esos movimientos en vez que imponer prudencia impone más ansia viva por trincar plusvalías. Esas pendientes no son nada sencillas de revertir y muy difícil ver que finalizan con una vuelta vertical hacia abajo. Un buen techo merece una buena distribuición.


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el problema que teneis es el no saber cuando y donde el ibex se gira a alcista , pero MV el maestro de sabiduria si que lo sabe , ayer fue cuando el ibex dejo de ser bajista al cerrar por encima de la jran bajista :no:



y ahora será alcista hasta que corte de nuevo la bajista, que será unas cuantas horas antes de que usté diga que todo ha cambiado y ahora es bajista, y como no, usté se posicionó corto justo en el maximo del movimiento alcista, despues de vender lo que ahora lleva desde el minimo del movimiento bajista.....

a que he acertado????


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

Un pequeño tributo a partir del 1:56.

[YOUTUBE]DR8eGodvysU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Gracias a todos los que habeis avisado sobre Barclays.
> De sus resultados copio este pequeño ''detalle''
> 
> Por otro lado, el banco informó de que en los primeros seis meses del año redujo su exposición a España, Italia, Portugal, Irlanda, Grecia y Chipre.
> ...


----------



## << 49 >> (30 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esa pendiente tan empinada en el SP sólo la he visto los 6 meses antes de romper a la baja en Febrero-Marzo de 2001.



Me imagino que se refiere a febrero-marzo de *2011*.

Es que lo del 2001 no acabo de verlo.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

Unos 3,5 usd en Yingli serían oportunidad de largos.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Me imagino que se refiere a febrero-marzo de *2011*.
> 
> Es que lo del 2001 no acabo de verlo.



Error mío, es 2000 con el pete de las dotcom


----------



## Sin_Perdón (30 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> anr: la salida de ayer fue muy buena viendo hoy como tradea. El volumen, la serie de precios y el estocástico son bastante bajistas. Pero es cierto que está frente a una importante directriz bajista que de superarla con volumen ..... va a subir bastante. Los resultados son este viernes. Espadas en toó lo alto.



No me extrañaría nada que cerrara como abrió...


----------



## Maravedi (30 Jul 2013)

Sacyr la niña de mis hogos, se va ha invitar a un petrus


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

¿cuál creéis que va a ser la noticia que pueda justificar una toma de beneficios en USA?.

Disparo: el debt ceiling de septiembre.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 17:45 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No me extrañaría nada que cerrara como abrió...



Veo que sigues montado en ese tigre.


----------



## Shanti (30 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> No se puede explicar mejor. Informarse, decidirse y dejar que el tiempo te dé la razón, evitando entrar en euforias o pánico (siempre que no haya noticias determinantes sobre la empresas) y aprovechando las bajadas para promediar.
> 
> Sólo añadiría una cosa más: el dinero que se mete en bolsa ha de ser siempre un dinero que no vas a necesitar en mucho tiempo o mejor nunca -pensar que estás invirtiendo para tus hijos (o sobrinos, los que no los tengan).
> ...



Yo conozco a unos cuantos que, por poner un caso, entraron en la OPV de telefónica móviles (no hablabamos, al menos en teoría de ningún chicharro) ,que compraron a un precio de salida que no se volvió a oler nunca. 

El tiempo les acabó dando la razón....palmando bastante pasta.

Y como ese, conozco unos cuantos casos mas.

La estrategia de buy and hold es buena... pues...como todo...según qué se compre, a que precio se compre , en que momento se compre y según como le vayan sucediendo las cosas a esa empresa ,como la gestionen... etc, etc. Te puede salir bien... o te pueden dejar empapelado para los restos.

Pintais las cosas en un plan 'wonderful world' que... en fín.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

Como no espabilen en JC Penney se van a pegar una galleta. El soporte es de los relevantes y se enfrente a él con una sucesión perpetua de mínimos decrecientes. Una subida con volumen podría ser fiable pero de momento ni se ve la subida ni se ve el volumen.


----------



## Tono (30 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



your welcome

me voy a dar un chapuzón al río, a mí río (ya que pago la veda y soy comunero de sus montes).
En el corazón de Galicia, estáis invitados.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (30 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ¿cuál creéis que va a ser la noticia que pueda justificar una toma de beneficios en USA?.
> 
> Disparo: el debt ceiling de septiembre.
> 
> ...



claro, no me voy a asustar por llevar un -20%. Ya comenté que no quiero perderme el skyrocketing to heaven and beyond que tarde o temprano tiene que llegar. Vamos que sufro en silencio....


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

Comienzan a prepararnos el mfbh-p

Ofensiva para fomentar los planes de pensiones | mercados | Cinco Días

*El Gobierno se ha marcado como prioridad incentivar la contratación de los planes de pensiones privados.* Para lograrlo, prepara una batería de medidas que fomenten el ahorro a través de estos productos, y así compensar los futuros recortes en las pensiones públicas.

El Ministerio de Economía ha elaborado un informe –al que ha tenido acceso CincoDías– que contempla la puesta en marcha de 17 iniciativas para aumentar significativamente el número de trabajadores que cuenta con un plan de pensiones privado. Actualmente, tan solo la mitad de los empleados españoles tiene algún tipo de producto de previsión social complementaria –planes de pensiones individuales, planes de pensiones de empleo, seguros de ahorro...–.

*Las propuestas de reformas, que contemplan mejoras fiscales, nuevas ventanas de liquidez, fuerte reducción de las comisiones...* serán remitidas la próxima semana al Congreso de los Diputados para que se inicie la tramitación de una nueva normativa.

*Menos comisiones
*
Una de las medidas más novedosas de las recogidas en el informe preparado por Economía es la revisión de las comisiones de gestión y depósito que cobran las entidades financieras por la administración de los planes de pensiones. España es el país europeo donde más altos son los gastos operativos de los planes. De acuerdo con un informe de la OCDE, el coste medio anual en los planes de pensiones individuales equivale al 1,1% de su patrimonio, frente a la media del 0,4% para los países de la OCDE. Tan solo Chile y México tienen comisiones más caras.

El Gobierno quiere reducir a la mitad las comisiones que cobran los fondos y para ello planteará una modificación en las comisiones máximas de gestión y depósito, que ahora son del 2% y el 0,5%. “Estos niveles se fijaron en 1988, cuando las rentabilidades de los productos financieros eran mucho más altas. Ahora resultan desproporcionadas”, explican fuentes conocedoras del proyecto.

La intención del Gobierno es que haya una comisión fija, del 1,35%, y una comisión variable, que sea una proporción del rendimiento anual obtenido por el plan de pensiones. Así se conseguiría crear mayores incentivos para que las gestoras lograran mejores rentabilidades para sus clientes.

*Más liquidez
*
Una de las críticas más recurrentes contra los planes de pensiones es su escasa liquidez:tan solo se pueden rescatar bajo un serie supuestos tasados, como jubilación, desempleo, enfermedad grave y, desde hace poco, desahucio. El plan de Economía contempla la creación de una ventana de liquidez parcial que permitiría a los partícipes recuperar aquellas cantidades que llevaran más de 10 años invertidas en el plan. “El hecho de no poder tocar el dinero durante muchos años desmotiva a personas jóvenes que podrían ir aportando dinero a un plan de pensiones. Esta medida daría más liquidez al producto, con lo que ganaría atractivo”, explican las mismas fuentes.

*Obligatoriedad
*
El informe de Economía considera que el canal ideal para fomentar las pensiones privadas es el de los planes empresa. De hecho, el documento plantea que todas las empresas tengan que ofrecer a sus trabajadores “un esquema de previsión social”. No obstante, ante la dificultad de generalizar esta medida en un tejido empresarial donde el 95% del empleo lo generan pymes, propone como alternativa que todas las empresas tengan la obligación de “informar anualmente a los trabajadores sobre los regímenes de previsión social complementaria a los que podrían adherirse”.

Para fomentar el ahorro para la jubilación desde las empresas (ahora solo dos millones de trabajadores tienen planes de empleo), Economía propone que las pymes “puedan aportar tanto a planes de pensión individual como a planes de previsión asegurados a favor de sus empleados, sin necesidad de promover un plan de pensiones de empleo”.

*Incentivo fiscal
*
La posibilidad de deducirse de la cuota imponible del Impuesto de la Renta las aportaciones anuales a planes de pensiones constituye su principal atractivo, de acuerdo con todos los expertos. Esta ventaja fiscal podría mejorarse en algunos aspectos, para fomentar aún más la suscripción de este tipo de productos.

La concreción de mejoras fiscales, que ahora está estudiando el Ministerio de Hacienda, pasaría por mejorar la tributación para aquellos partícipes que opten por rescatar su plan de pensiones en forma de renta vitalicia. También irían orientadas a favorecer “que el ahorro materializado en inmuebles se transforme en instrumentos de previsión social complementaria.

*Más información
*
Otro aspecto en el que incide el informe elaborado por Economía es en la necesidad de que los empresarios informen con claridad a sus trabajadores “sobre los riesgos a los que está sometido el patrimonio destinado a aportaciones hacia sistemas de previsión social”. 
El empleado debe saber si el plan que a suscrito tiene una rentabilidad asegurada o si está asumiendo un riesgo de inversión que puede hacerle perder parte del capital. 

También debería estar perfectamente informado sobre las comisiones aplicadas y la pérdida máxima posible que podría tener.

Como complemento a estas medidas, Economía quiere “reforzar la educación financiera de los ciudadanos” en aspectos relacionados con la previsión social complementaria. De cumplirse con los plazos previstos por el Ejecutivo, después del verano podría comenzar la tramitación parlamentaria de una nueva ley que agrupe toda la nueva normativa sobre planes de pensiones.


----------



## Tono (30 Jul 2013)

Shanti dijo:


> Yo conozco a unos cuantos que, por poner un caso, entraron en la OPV de telefónica móviles (no hablabamos, al menos en teoría de ningún chicharro) ,que compraron a un precio de salida que no se volvió a oler nunca.
> 
> El tiempo les acabó dando la razón....palmando bastante pasta.
> 
> ...




el problema no es la estrategia, lo difícil está en la elección

OPV de telefónica móviles: as the saying goes 



> el que con trileros se acuesta
> enculado se levanta



:XX::XX::XX:

Me piro, ahora sí.


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ¿cuál creéis que va a ser la noticia que pueda justificar una toma de beneficios en USA?.
> 
> Disparo: el debt ceiling de septiembre.





Cualquiera ... señó!!!

Imaginese que esto es una carrera de 50 metros.

La meta esta en 1700 SP.

Ahora mismo 1690,7

Nos encontramos a 28 centimetros de la meta.

Ahora mismo me creo lo mismo un cierre de gaps en ... hay un monton a elegir, y todos muy duros de aguantar, que un pepinazo a 1730.

Si Sr. Janus .... , tengo miedito. A pesar de la experiencia, o precisamente "debido" a la experiencia.


----------



## nombre (30 Jul 2013)

ANR

Acciones en circulación5:	220,80Mill
Flotación:	219,07Mill
% controlado por miembros de la empresa1:	8,64%
% controlado por instituciones1:	69,50%
Acciones "short" (desde 15/07/2013)3:	44,14Mill
Parcial corto (desde 15/07/2013)3:	3,80
Corto % de flotación (desde 15/07/2013)3:	20,10%
Acciones "short" (mes anterior)3:	42,47Mill


Sino me equivoco los cortos son un 20%? y aumentando con respecto al mes anterior?


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> claro, no me voy a asustar por llevar un -20%. Ya comenté que no quiero perderme el skyrocketing to heaven and beyond que tarde o temprano tiene que llegar. Vamos que sufro en silencio....



Ese es mucho toro para andar sin stops.







---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 18:05 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Comienzan a prepararnos el mfbh-p
> 
> Ofensiva para fomentar los planes de pensiones | mercados | Cinco Días
> 
> ...





Pues no lo veo más interesante que el carbón a largo plazo.







Nos toman por gilipollas.


----------



## hydra69 (30 Jul 2013)

Madrid, 30 jul (EFECOM).- OHL Concesiones, SACYR Concesiones y ACS, a través de Iridium, se encuentran precalificadas, a través de sus respectivos consorcios, en un proyecto puesto en marcha por las autoridades colombianas para construir y mantener dos autopistas que requerirán una inversión estimada de 900 millones de euros.

La Agencia Nacional de Infraestructura (ANI) del país ha preseleccionado a 10 consorcios para el proyecto de concesión de la vía perimetral oriental de Cundinamarca y a otros diez para el proyecto Cartagena-Barranquilla y Circunvalación de la Prosperidad.

En concreto, para el primero de estos proyectos se encuentran precalificadas OHL Concesiones Chile y OHL Concesiones Colombia en un mismo consorcio. SACYR Concesiones Colombia participa en un 46 % en otro consorcio, en tanto que Ortiz Construcciones y Proyectos en Colombia lo hace en otro con un 34 %, según datos de ANI.

La vía perimetral oriental de Cundinamarca, con 153 kilómetros y unas inversiones estimadas de 350 millones de euros (850.000 millones de pesos colombianos), beneficiará directamente a 300.000 habitantes y a sectores como el de hidrocarburos, agroindustria, lácteo y otras ramas industriales del país dedicadas a la producción de bienes.

Para el proyecto Cartagena-Barranquilla y Circunvalación de la Prosperidad, con una inversión aproximada a los 530 millones (1,3 billones de pesos), están precalificados en sus respectivos consorcios OHL Concesiones Chile y Colombia, Iridium Colombia (50 %), Ortiz Construcciones (34 %) y Cointer Concesiones (Azvi), con un 20 %.

Este proyecto concesional incluye la construcción de 146,7 kilómetros, viaductos, intersecciones, dobles calzadas y otras obras que beneficiarán a los habitantes y visitantes de la región Caribe.EFECOM

Y mañana resultados....


----------



## Antigona (30 Jul 2013)

Bueno pues cierro en empate técnico con las Caixas en 2.751

Stop loss dinámico en 2.69 y target profit en 3.07. A partir de hoy me tomo "vacaciones" forzosos y nos vemos a mediados de septiembre, ya me llegará cualquier día de estos el mensaje de Bankinter de que se han vendido las Caixas...

Compraría más, pero tienen tan poco volumen y está todo tan enrarecido que paso, vamos así y a ver qué tal.

Suerte este mes de agosto, traders.


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2013)

Me alegro por los sacynerosos, cierre en 2,844 casi máximos.... Esperemos mañana gap al alza y que lo bordeis. 

Lastima no estar dentro y celebrarlo juntos, vaya si lo intente pero no ha podido ser.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ese es mucho toro para andar sin stops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero la borregada metería los dineros y de ahí iría a bolsa. Ese sí que sería un burbujón.

En el otro foro hay un hilo muy extenso con todo lujo de detalles.


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2013)

Felicidades a los afurtunados con Sacyr,ya queda poco para acabar la recompra un 0,88% mas ,hoy lo estado pensado y puede ser que los fondos hayan intuido la venta de la participacion de repsol.De hecho aun queds recompra y si el papel brilla por su ausencia puede que les quede tirada hasta los 3,3-3,5 pero ya empiezan a cotizar algo caros,igual va siendo hora de reeplantearse un stop loss sobre 2,75


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Cualquiera ... señó!!!
> 
> Imaginese que esto es una carrera de 50 metros.
> 
> ...



Aquí no hay miedo a nada ni a nadie.













Al no ser que seas mujer. Entonces sí que tienes que tener claro a quien tener miedo ::







---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 18:12 ----------




nombre dijo:


> ANR
> 
> Acciones en circulación5:	220,80Mill
> Flotación:	219,07Mill
> ...




Settlement Date	Short Interest	Avg Daily Share Volume	Days To Cover
7/15/2013	*44,141,083* 8,791,211	5.021047
6/28/2013	*42,471,881* 14,728,643	2.883625
6/14/2013	*38,149,051* 10,178,658	3.747945
5/31/2013	39,909,467	13,704,973	2.912043
5/15/2013	39,725,902	15,950,359	2.490596
4/30/2013	33,019,436	9,835,715	3.357096
4/15/2013	29,193,572	10,991,350	2.656050
3/28/2013	27,856,115	8,849,481	3.147768
3/15/2013	28,238,572	12,062,004	2.341118
2/28/2013	31,911,459	12,554,245	2.541886
2/15/2013	33,131,458	13,369,842	2.478074
1/31/2013	31,993,520	15,196,457	2.105328
1/15/2013	34,180,683	17,835,726	1.916417
12/31/2012	34,847,340	13,484,997	2.584156
12/14/2012	38,771,138	17,852,004	2.171809
11/30/2012	40,962,210	13,591,047	3.013911
11/15/2012	40,454,258	22,230,657	1.819751
10/31/2012	44,687,941	28,376,968	1.574796
10/15/2012	46,952,312	28,746,880	1.633301
9/28/2012	50,907,554	20,918,910	2.433566
9/14/2012	42,579,790	28,050,484	1.517970
8/31/2012	42,455,651	17,443,067	2.433956
8/15/2012	35,125,051	20,732,637	1.694191
7/31/2012	28,262,287	17,427,938	1.621666
7/13/2012	*22,671,309* 14,457,708	1.568112


Un poquito han subido en el último año ::


----------



## alimon (30 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Felicidades a los afurtunados con Sacyr,ya queda poco para acabar la recompra un 0,88% mas ,hoy lo estado pensado y puede ser que los fondos hayan intuido la venta de la participacion de repsol.De hecho aun queds recompra y si el papel brilla por su ausencia puede que les quede tirada hasta los 3,3-3,5 pero ya empiezan a cotizar algo caros,igual va siendo hora de reeplantearse un stop loss sobre 2,75





Yo el stop no lo pondría tan cerca,me iría más bien a los 2,65.

Teniendo en cuenta la resistencia superada hoy, puede que el valor corrija algo y que a lo largo de la sesión baje de esos 2,75, acércandose al soporte de 2,70.

Y te pueden volar el stop en un movimiento de esos, para luego después subir. En Gamesa se vieron varias jugadas de esas en su momento.


Claro que depende del precio de entrada. Yo estoy a 2,26, así que me puedo permitir cierto margen.


----------



## j.w.pepper (30 Jul 2013)

Sacyr again making happy their stockholders.

Llevamos 3 meses en los que Sacyr y FCC están dando mucho juego, veremos cuanto dura.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jul 2013)

Fuera en 88(c) +200USD. Si no pierde los 87(c) son largos.

Easy.


----------



## alimon (30 Jul 2013)

Resultados de Viscofan:

Viscofan gana un 4,5% ms en primer semestre a 53,77 mlns euros

En principio buenos, aunque reduce margen, vende más y por tanto mayor beneficio.


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Jul 2013)

Tiene Usted razon, miedo no, pero mucho cuidado. Mi abuela siempre me decia que el dinero no crece en los arboles. 

Lo de la mafalda me ha gustado, pero ella no invertia en bolsa, ademas ese tipo de argumentos son utilizados para llenar el "microondas berloskiano". Critica, autocritica, resultados, analisis de resultados segun hasta que punto "high" estabas, ayuda tambien a conocerte. 

PD: Lo siento, pero a veces soy intragable. Que a pesar de no ser "bueno" mantiene mi capital, a pesar de dejar pasar oportunidades.



Janus dijo:


> Aquí no hay miedo a nada ni a nadie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Jul 2013)

Buenas tardes veraniegas,

las matildes mas cerca de los 11 euros. Gracias señores.

DON vigileme esas Daimler que el lateral habra que romperlo, porque hacer laterales pa na es tonteria.

Un saludo a todos, espero que los que ganen saquen mucha platica y los que no esten siendo afortunados se puedan resarcir mas adelante.


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Yo el stop no lo pondría tan cerca,me iría más bien a los 2,65.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta la resistencia superada hoy, puede que el valor corrija algo y que a lo largo de la sesión baje de esos 2,75, acércandose al soporte de 2,70.
> 
> ...



Igual es mejor a 2,65, a priori viendo los cortos que tienen existe poca probabilidad de que veamos el valor por debajo de 2 ,al menos estas dos semanas hasta la proxima renovacion.Ya se comento sacyr y fcc hace ya casi 2 meses 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9160111-post4653.html

y 


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9189990-post430.html


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> your welcome
> 
> me voy a dar un chapuzón al río, a mí río (ya que pago la veda y soy comunero de sus montes).
> En el corazón de Galicia, estáis invitados.



No joda!! A ver si todavía vamos a ser familia!!! Al otro lado de los molinillos, a menos de 10 kilometros en linea recta, pasé algunos buenos veranos de la infancia... y tengo allí familia por parte de madre...!!


----------



## nombre (30 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Settlement Date	Short Interest	Avg Daily Share Volume	Days To Cover
> 7/15/2013	44,141,083	8,791,211	5.021047
> 6/28/2013	42,471,881	14,728,643	2.883625
> 6/14/2013	38,149,051	10,178,658	3.747945
> ...





Separando estos tres periodos en el grafico se ve claramente que cuando hay un punto de inflexión en los cortos automaticamente se traslada a la tendencia del grafico. Por lo que respecta a cortos podriamos estar hablando de un punto algido o inmediato a maximos, habra que estar atento a cualquier bajada en los cortos. 8:

Lo malo es que las posiciones cortas se comunican por quincenas, no? que raro me parece que aqui sean semanales y le superemos en transparencia ::


----------



## jayco (30 Jul 2013)

Somos todos ricos otra vez?


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Separando estos tres periodos en el grafico se ve claramente que cuando hay un punto de inflexión en los cortos automaticamente se traslada a la tendencia del grafico. Por lo que respecta a cortos podriamos estar hablando de un punto algido o inmediato a maximos, habra que estar atento a cualquier bajada en los cortos. 8:
> 
> Lo malo es que las posiciones cortas se comunican por quincenas, no? que raro me parece que aqui sean semanales y le superemos en transparencia ::



Si ahora mismo son por quincenas, en otros periodos eran cada tres semanas.Automáticamente no se traslada al grafico pero con una cierta latencia temporal si.Ahora mismo tengo el foco puesto en Nokia,Portugal telecom y acerinox....el día que toque recomprar voy a hacer sudar tinta a los fondos


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

El SP casi 24 horas seguidas encerrado en un lateral de 6 pipos.


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Jul 2013)

Mr. Ponzi, creo haber leido (he hecho un vistazo rapido al fin de semana) que estaba interesado en guardar los cortos de las empresas "amis". No se ha planteado nunca utilizar las tools de linux (sed, awk, gawk, lexx, flexx). Un thin client + una tarjeta flash de 2 gb o un pequeño 2,5" hd sale por <50EUR y no consume mucha electricidad. Algo asi con una version de zeroshell + todas las librerias de desarrollo + wget + el resto le haria el trabajo solo. Desgraciadamente, yo no le mandaria todo eso junto (que lo tengo), pero yo no me fiaria de alguien que me mandase eso de alguna forma. Pero le podria dar unas instrucciones (paso a paso) desde las fuentes para conseguir hacer algo asi. 
Que opina?


----------



## LOLO08 (30 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me alegro por los sacynerosos, cierre en 2,844 casi máximos.... Esperemos mañana gap al alza y que lo bordeis.
> 
> Lastima no estar dentro y celebrarlo juntos, vaya si lo intente pero no ha podido ser.



Ceñiste demasiado tu Stop


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2013)

Apple dice: seguimos para bingo!

Sólo con 1.000 acciones puedes sacarle fácil 10.000 dólares de ganancia... ::


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

Interesante artículo sobre Repsol

Panoramix: El canario en la mina de Repsol... y de otras muchas petroleras

Panoramix: El canario en la mina de Repsol... y de otras muchas petroleras
0
Publicado por Solrac el 30 de julio de 2013 Guardar Post Guardar Comentarios
Nota: Aunque suelo enlazar en los artículos los contenidos necesarios para profundizar en las ideas plasmadas, puede ser recomendable realizar una lectura previa de los que refiero a continuación antes de acometer el que viene.

El peak-oil argentino
Las burbujas del shale gas no se encuentran sólo bajo tierra


Repsol, la multinacional petrolera de origen español más importante, ha tenido siempre una especie de complejo por dejar de ser un mero refinero y pasar a jugar un papel activo en la parte de upstream del negocio. El negocio petrolero se puede dividir en dos partes, upstream y downstream. La primera se refiere a la obtención de hidrocarburos hasta su puesta a disposición a un refinero y la segunda al proceso de obtener todo tipo de productos a partir de la materia prima (por ejemplo,crudo) y su distribución posterior. Repsol, al haber nacido y operado mayoritariamente en un país con escasísimos recursos fósiles, se ha especializado sobre todo en la segunda parte, lo que hace razonablemente bien, aunque siempre ha quedado a expensas de enfrentarse a tener que refinar el tipo de crudo que se pueda permitir.

Es decir, la estrategia de Repsol desde hace unos años pasaba por tener cada vez más pozos propios o en régimen de licencia y de esta forma cubrir toda la cadena de valor de la producción de hidrocarburos, from well to wheel. Tener un negocio integrado de esta forma tan vertical es en mi opinión una buena idea y creo que Repsol acertó en su día cuando lo planteó... teniendo en cuenta que la Tierra es plana e infinita (¿o no es plana...?)

Sin embargo, creo que la empresa, al igual que otras muchas del mundo que se dedican a este negocio, está empezando a chocar ya con los límites físicos que existen en torno a la extracción de hidrocarburos cada vez más escasos, ya se trate de gas o crudo. La señal temprana que me da pie a pensar en esto es la reciente noticia, que me ha costado encontrar, sobre el abandono del pozo Panoramix en las aguas profundas de Brasil. Según esta noticia, vemos que el desarrollo de los proyectos en aguas profundas de Brasil es uno de los 10 proyectos claves contemplados en el Plan Estratégico de Repsol 2012-2016. “El gran potencial exploratorio de la zona la ha convertido en una de las principales áreas de crecimiento del grupo en el mundo”, indica la compañía, que también tiene sus esperanzas puestas en los pozos de Margarita (Bolivia), Carabobo y Cardón (Venezuela), Kinteroni (Perú), Arog (Rusia), Zona Central (Estados Unidos), Reggane (Argelia) y Lubina-Montanazo (España). Los dos más grandes son el brasileño Saphinoa y el venezolano Carabobo.



Panoramix debería haber servido para extraer gas a unas profundidades de entre 4.400 y 4.500 metros de profundidad. Debido al sustrato en el que se encuentra y la profundidad a la que hay que buscarlo, se entiende que se trata de un yacimiento de hidrocarburos claramente no convencional *(1), como todos los de la zona. ¿Por qué se iba a complicar la vida Repsol en explorar la existencia de hidrocarburos de una calidad discutible en yacimientos profundos en mar abierto con lo complejo y caro que es montar una plataforma allí? Por una razón muy sencilla: Los mejores yacimientos ya están explotados o tienen dueño. A empresas como Repsol les queda el último cartucho de lanzarse a aquellos yacimientos que no son tan rentables y que son difíciles de explotar. El petróleo parece ser un recurso finito según las teorías de oleogénesis generalmente aceptadas. Y hemos estado muchos años extrayendo los crudos de mejor calidad y más accesibles cómodamente instalados en la idea de la abundancia al calor de los descubrimientos de grandes yacimientos como los de Arabia (Al Ghawar sobre todo). Sin embargo, creo que Repsol se ha topado con los límites físicos esperables de los hidrocarburos no convencionales.

Lo que creo que puede haber motivado el abandono de Panoramix, y me consta por trabajadores de la empresa que la noticia ha supuesto un auténtico palo en la organización, por lo que puede influir en otros pozos que se acometen en la misma zona y en el propio Plan Estratégico de la compañía, es que las expectativas de producción diaria no compensan los costes de explotación. En un principio se habló de unas reservas tales que se podrían extraer hasta 3.520 barriles por día. Luego se pasó a 1.570 barriles por día. Y cuando confirman el abandono de la prospección no dan cifras concretas, pero sospecho que unas estimaciones más realistas hablarán de tres cifras en lugar de cuatro. Teniendo en cuenta que el coste de inversión a amortizar (la plataforma, el pozo, etc) es el mismo y que cada vez se reduce más el flujo de caja esperado, no hay que ser un lince para llegar a pensar que los periodos de amortización sucesivamente más grandes no compensarían lanzarse a la aventura. Se trata de un peak-oil en chiquitito: De donde no hay no se puede sacar o por mucho que abras el grifo no da más de sí.

Bueno, esto no deja de ser la historia recurrente de la exploración de hidrocarburos. Una empresa petrolera explora el área, estima unas reservas existentes y practicables (otro día hablaremos de cuantos tipos de reservas hay, es muy complejo) echa cuentas de lo que cuesta hacer un pozo, ve a cuanto puede vender su producto, cuál es el ritmo de extracción y si compensa sigue invirtiendo en el pozo y si no, lo deja en stand-by y pasa a otra cosa hasta que el precio de la materia prima suba en un futuro y compense su explotación. En efecto, esto es así. Pero en los últimos años están entrando varios factores que puede desdibujen este modus operandi que para un economista es tan claro y que sin embargo un geólogo o un físico se horrorizarían al contemplar.

Para empezar, la Tasa de Retorno Energética de los hidrocarburos no convencionales es bastante más baja de lo habitual en los hidrocarburos convencionales. Es lógico, cuanto más trabajo requiere extraer un hidrocarburo de la corteza terrestre, más energía se emplea en ello y menos rentable desde el punto de vista energético es la operación. Incluso se da la paradoja de que se puede invertir más energía de la que se obtiene y a pesar de ello el yacimiento siga vivo debido a razones de mercado o geoestratégicas.
Se están contabilizando reservas de yacimientos no convencionales como si se tratara de yacimientos convencionales. No se trata de una estafa como tal, no es tan sencillo. Simplemente se les "olvida". Cuando una empresa gasística o petrolera con derechos o posesión directa de los pozos publica sus reservas, generalmente se cuida muy mucho de separar las reservas "fáciles de extraer" (de las cuales cada vez quedan menos porque consumimos combustibles fósiles como auténticos cabrones) de las otras.
Una empresa dedicada a este negocio vale más en bolsa cuantas más reservas tiene. Si no se ponderan las reservas de forma adecuada discriminando entre las fáciles y las difíciles de extraer, la valoración de las reservas, es decir, el activo estratégico que respalda el valor de la empresa que ostenta los yacimientos, está directamente inflada o burbujeada.
La tasa de decaimiento de la producción de los pozos es muy elevada. En la práctica esto supone que se acomete una cuantiosa inversión en un pozo de extracción de petróleo no convencional o shale gas, se llega a una profundidad inaudita, se mete agua y productos químicos a presión, se saca el gas tras las explosiones que fracturan la roca y... la veta se agota a los pocos años. En ese momento se abre otro pozo (que cuesta otro pastizal) y en paz. Las rentabilidades tanto energéticas como económicas de esos pozos dejan mucho que desear. Claudio nos aporta un muy buen ejemplo con el yacimiento de Bakken, donde algunos pozos que deberían durar 40 años no llegan a 6. En el caso de Panoramix, y esto es una mera elucubración mía, estimo que la TRE no pasaría de 3.
Las bases físicas en definitiva no se sostienen. La extracción de hidrocarburos no convencionales en estratos profundos no es lo suﬁcientemente cuantiosa, no se realiza a un alto ritmo y resulta demasiado costosa para que se pueda hacer negocio.
Para un economista estas razones son suficientes para dejar en stand-by a Panoramix y seguir con los otros pozos no convencionales o incluso buscar otros nuevos. Pero cuando surjan más noticias como la de Panoramix y se constate que se ha sido muy optimista en la física de hidrocarburos, cuando quede en evidencia que se está trabajando con TRE bajísimas, ¿qué pasará? Pues para empezar que la empresa, y con ella otras muchas en parecida situación, algún día tendrá que asumir que estas razones serán motivo suficiente para no poder servir hidrocarburos al precio que desea. La consecuencia inmediata de la escasez de la oferta, y esta escasez se hará patente pronto, es que los precios de la commodity subirán. Cuanto más suban, más pozos no convencionales podrán abrirse y más dinero podrá destinarse a abrir otros pozos similares en zonas aún más recónditas cuyos costes serán aún más elevados y realimentarán el proceso.

En mi opinión estamos asistiendo a una loca carrera en la que las petroleras compiten entre sí por obtener el último bocado, la última migaja de hidrocarburo de la corteza terrestre que cada vez es de peor calidad y más difícil de obtener sin llegar a pararse a pensar que existen competidores muy poderosos en precio que van entrando en precio y amenazando con destronar al crudo y al gas como fuente de referencia a largo plazo. Esos competidores son los que creo ganadores a largo plazo y, por tanto, juego en su mismo equipo: Las fuentes de energía renovable.

¿Sería mejor estrategia para Repsol concentrar menos inversiones en un upstream cada vez más difícil y pasar a destinar recursos a la i+d en síntesis artificial de hidrocarburos a partir de fuentes renovables, por decir un área de tumultuoso y caro pasado y sobre la que vislumbro un futuro prometedor? Hoy día estas tecnologías están fuera de mercado por sus elevados costes de inversión, pero ya existen plantas en demostración y la curva de aprendizaje avanza de forma implacable. Véase los ejemplos de E.ON inyectando ya hidrógeno eólico en la red de gas natural, o los experimentos de Siemens en una línea parecida. Si una empresa tuviera vocación de largo plazo y se tomara en serio las advertencias de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía sobre el peak-oil *(2), ¿qué debería hacer? ¿Lanzarse a agujerear la corteza terrestre como si no hubiera un mañana para encontrarse con pozos difíciles de amortizar y que la entrada de otras fuentes energéticas les perjudique, o en cambio trabajar ya en acumular una buena cartera de patentes, know-how y experiencia para convertir sol, viento, paja y residuos sólidos urbanos en hidrógeno (electricidad a partir de pilas de combustible) metano (gas), etanol (gasolina) y aceites (gasoil)?

Repsol es una buena refinera. Y si se llegara a creer que los recursos son finitos y cada vez más difícil de conseguir, podría ser la mejor.

Y no, no pienso decir mi opinión respecto a si Repsol en realidad se ha alegrado de que le hayan expropiado Vaca Muerta. Tampoco quiero sacar la teoría que pulula por ahí de que la empresa buscó la expropiación para largarse de allí antes de que se descubriera el pastel: Y es que Vaca Muerta puede tener una TRE tan endiabladamente baja que Repsol puede haber buscado la forma de que la expulsaran.

Pero eso no es más que una teoría conspiranoica.



*(1)Los hidrocarburos no convencionales son aquellos que se acumulan en reservorios “cerrados” de baja permeabilidad donde las moléculas de gas no pueden fluir sin ayuda hacia los pozos, por tanto requieren normalmente de cuantiosas inyecciones de agua, disolventes para fracturar la roca madre y altas inversiones, lo que hace a este recurso más caro que el denominado “convencional.

*(2) La fecha de alcance de [el peak-oil] se producirá a lo largo de la presente década si los gobiernos no toman medidas enérgicas para contener la demanda mundial de petróleo. La llegada del evento debe preocupar, puesto que aumentará notablemente el coste de aprovisionamiento, la vulnerabilidad al riesgo de falta de suministro y los estragos causados al medio ambiente. En palabras textuales, el peak-oil no llegará como un invitado distinguido, sino como un fantasma en el banquete (World Energy Outlook 2012, Agencia Internacional de la Energía)


----------



## Shanti (30 Jul 2013)

Me parece entender que estais hablando de operativas de mercado basadas en datos con una latencia de 2 o 3 semanas.Y entrando a ciegas, ya que no hay ninguna posibilidad de retroalimentación de esa información durante ese tiempo.

Vamos, como si comprara un contrato de futuros basándome exclusivamente en lo que se hizo hasta el vencimiento anterior y sin poder chequear la evolución del ejercicio actual.

Lo estaré entendiendo mal.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

Para los que les guste jugar con PRISA

Prisa tiene un agujero de 1.328 millones y el auditor pone en duda su viabilidad - Ecoteuve.es

Vaya zurullo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para los que les guste jugar con PRISA
> 
> Prisa tiene un agujero de 1.328 millones y el auditor pone en duda su viabilidad - Ecoteuve.es
> 
> Vaya zurullo.



Es susto o muerte. Yo estoy dentro desde hoy, poca carga, Gambler is my second name


----------



## hydra69 (30 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Es susto o muerte. Yo *estoy dentro desde hoy*, poca carga, Gambler is my second name



Joder vaya pelotas gastas...::


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Mr. Ponzi, creo haber leido (he hecho un vistazo rapido al fin de semana) que estaba interesado en guardar los cortos de las empresas "amis". No se ha planteado nunca utilizar las tools de linux (sed, awk, gawk, lexx, flexx). Un thin client + una tarjeta flash de 2 gb o un pequeño 2,5" hd sale por <50EUR y no consume mucha electricidad. Algo asi con una version de zeroshell + todas las librerias de desarrollo + wget + el resto le haria el trabajo solo. Desgraciadamente, yo no le mandaria todo eso junto (que lo tengo), pero yo no me fiaria de alguien que me mandase eso de alguna forma. Pero le podria dar unas instrucciones (paso a paso) desde las fuentes para conseguir hacer algo asi.
> Que opina?



Tampoco es una cantidad de datos exagerada, mi principal problema es cambiar el formato a excel,tengo pendientes 3 formas que escribieron los foreros,haber si me pongo esta semana a intentar hacer un volcado.Mi operativa es una mezcla de análisis fundamental con análisis cuantitativo de las operativas de fondos en posiciones cortas, en resumidas cuentas ver que valores mejoran contablemente y en cuales entran y salen los fondos.


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2013)

The fertilizer hits the fan: Why Canada's potash cartel has lost pricing power - The Globe and Mail


----------



## inversobres (30 Jul 2013)

Comienza la hora bruja, la de los 1700. Ya estan metiendo el turbo.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 21:12 ----------

Esta gestandose un ostion en el vix. Veremos como termina.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Joder vaya pelotas gastas...::



Con las pelotas hay que tener cuidado, no conozco a nadie que se las juegue habitualmente y aún las conserve :cook:::


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tampoco es una cantidad de datos exagerada, mi principal problema es cambiar el formato a excel,tengo pendientes 3 formas que escribieron los foreros,haber si me pongo esta semana a intentar hacer un volcado.Mi operativa es una mezcla de análisis fundamental con análisis cuantitativo de las operativas de fondos en posiciones cortas, en resumidas cuentas ver que valores mejoran contablemente y en cuales entran y salen los fondos.



Creo que empezare a hacer algo asi como un HOWTO para hacer un mini-linux con esas aplicaciones. He mirado las fuentes de la web de donde quiere sacar los datos y con sed o lexx es muy facil sacar los datos. Todo esta en un bloque Table.

Si lo hago no espere una "imagen" del hd preparada, seria como dije paso a paso y desde las fuentes de los diferentes programas/SO`s. Asi es como tiene que ser, esto al fin de cuentas es un foro y solo eso.

Despues los programas de filtrado son "un par de lineas", y con Samba puede acceder a ellos desde win$.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> The fertilizer hits the fan: Why Canada's potash cartel has lost pricing power - The Globe and Mail



Aquí al lado explotan una que (creo) es la más grande de Europa.

Iberpotash minas de sal y potasa


----------



## amago45 (30 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Es susto o muerte. Yo estoy dentro desde hoy, poca carga, Gambler is my second name



En PRISA hoy Credit Suisse vendió todas las acciones que tenía en 0.18 y que venían haciendo de soporte de la acción, y permitían un lateral chusquero. Sin esas 800k acciones en 0.18, a la mínima nos vamos a los infiernos del 0.15, o más abajo aun.

Según VisualEconomy, gran parte de las acciones de Credit a las compró Benito y Monjardín ... ::::::

Hoy se han movido 2.4 millones de acciones. Buén volumen, pero no es comparable a los 2X millones que se movieron de 0.15 a 0.20 de Junio.

Por fundamentales, la compañía es terrible. Por técnico, que vamos a decir si cae sin parar desde los cielos ... 8:8:8:


----------



## inversobres (30 Jul 2013)

Es descarado como estan tirando el vix. Usa hoy cierra en maximos, quiero mi bo-cadillo.


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2013)

aviso para Ansiolas!!

el mes de Julio tiene 31 días, repito ... 31 NOOOO 30

a ver si ahora me vais a j*d*r la pole de Agosto :no:

Os vigilo :cook: s


----------



## hydra69 (30 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> aviso para Ansiolas!!
> 
> el mes de Julio tiene 31 días, repito ... 31 NOOOO 30
> 
> ...




Va a ser mía y lo sabes...::


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Creo que empezare a hacer algo asi como un HOWTO para hacer un mini-linux con esas aplicaciones. He mirado las fuentes de la web de donde quiere sacar los datos y con sed o lexx es muy facil sacar los datos. Todo esta en un bloque Table.
> 
> Si lo hago no espere una "imagen" del hd preparada, seria como dije paso a paso y desde las fuentes de los diferentes programas/SO`s. Asi es como tiene que ser, esto al fin de cuentas es un foro y solo eso.
> 
> Despues los programas de filtrado son "un par de lineas", y con Samba puede acceder a ellos desde win$.



Si eres capaz de hacerlo y automatizarlo yo te ayudo gratis, ya sabéis que yo no tengo secretos. He de reconocer que a priori solo miraba los datos por separado por un lado las cuentas contables y por otro las operativas de cortos ademas solo sabia mirar los cortos en España por eso atinaba mas las entradas aquí que en el extranjero.Ahora es diferente, lo miro todo ademas he descubierto como hacer el seguimiento de posiciones cortas en otros paises.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 21:45 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> En PRISA hoy Credit Suisse vendió todas las acciones que tenía en 0.18 y que venían haciendo de soporte de la acción, y permitían un lateral chusquero. Sin esas 800k acciones en 0.18, a la mínima nos vamos a los infiernos del 0.15, o más abajo aun.
> 
> Según VisualEconomy, gran parte de las acciones de Credit a las compró Benito y Monjardín ... ::::::
> 
> ...



Mas que terrible es que no tienen liquidez. Si estas muy endeudado tienes activos pero cuentas con 800-1500 mill la cosa cambia, tienes margen de maniobra, es lo que ha pasado con sacyr y fcc.


----------



## jo-ta (30 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tampoco es una cantidad de datos exagerada, mi principal problema es cambiar el formato a excel,tengo pendientes 3 formas que escribieron los foreros,haber si me pongo esta semana a intentar hacer un volcado.Mi operativa es una mezcla de análisis fundamental con análisis cuantitativo de las operativas de fondos en posiciones cortas, en resumidas cuentas ver que valores mejoran contablemente y en cuales entran y salen los fondos.



Algunos fondos pueden ir largos y cortos en un mismo valor un particular pone un Sl pero un fondo con el 10% de un valor si pusiera un Sl derrumbaría la cotización, tienen que salir poco a poco.


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2013)

jo-ta dijo:


> Algunos fondos pueden ir largos y cortos en un mismo valor un particular pone un Sl pero un fondo con el 10% de un valor si pusiera un Sl derrumbaría la cotización, tienen que salir poco a poco.



Claro que salen poco a poco y mas cuando vienen de un 10% del valor en corto, como minimo pueden tardar mes y medio o dos meses.Ademas si a la gente le da por comprar ese valor y a nada por vender las pueden pasar canutas...Estoy convencido que mas de uno aqui ha hecho sudar sangre a algún que otro fondo con gamesa


----------



## jo-ta (30 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Claro que salen poco a poco y mas cuando vienen de un 10% del valor en corto, como minimo pueden tardar mes y medio o dos meses.Ademas si a la gente le da por comprar ese valor y a nada por vender las pueden pasar canutas...Estoy convencido que mas de uno aqui ha hecho sudar sangre a algún que otro fondo con gamesa



Pues un mes o dos en valores muy líquidos, y con mucho volumen. Solo se pueden proteger con cortos.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si eres capaz de hacerlo y automatizarlo yo te ayudo gratis, ya sabéis que yo no tengo secretos. He de reconocer que a priori solo miraba los datos por separado por un lado las cuentas contables y por otro las operativas de cortos ademas solo sabia mirar los cortos en España por eso atinaba mas las entradas aquí que en el extranjero.Ahora es diferente, lo miro todo ademas he descubierto como hacer el seguimiento de posiciones cortas en otros paises.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 21:45 ----------
> 
> ...




Es que no quieren vender ni la tele a TimoF, ni su participación en T5 ni Santillana si no es a costa de pegar un pelotazo. Y si no lo hacen, entonces tensan y amenazan con suspensión de pagos y quiebra y todo a tomar por el culo. Los bancos se pueden plantar en algún momento porque los activos cada vez valen menos y menos, al menos El País, SER .....


----------



## Tono (30 Jul 2013)

atman dijo:


> No joda!! A ver si todavía vamos a ser familia!!! Al otro lado de los molinillos, a menos de 10 kilometros en linea recta, pasé algunos buenos veranos de la infancia... y tengo allí familia por parte de madre...!!



Acabo de llegar de allí. 
Lo primero que he hecho ha sido mirar como han cerrado BME e ITX, bien, pero te aseguro que me ha alegrado mucho más enterarme después que tenemos ambos sangre de la misma montaña. 
Para ponerte los dientes largos, te cuento: siempre llevo a las niñas, me doy un chapuzón y luego voy a pasear por alguna de las pistas forestales una horita y media. Hoy he visto una manada de ciervos en medio de un pinar, que casi tuve que apartarme yo para pasar. En bañador como iba, a pecho lobo, me sentí casi como Tarzán.

No me aclaro bien de que lado dices que eres, allí hay ahora molinillos casi en los 360º del horizonte. Dame una pista y por supuesto, si algún día vienes y tienes tiempo, me encantaría tomar un ribeiro contigo.

Otra fotico para etimularte la morriña.










Monlovi dijo:


> aviso para Ansiolas!!
> 
> el mes de Julio tiene 31 días, repito ... 31 NOOOO 30
> 
> ...



Por favor, la duda ofende.
Las damas primero. Y si son pelirrojas, con alfombra a sus pies a juego. o


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es que no quieren vender ni la tele a TimoF, ni su participación en T5 ni Santillana si no es a costa de pegar un pelotazo. Y si no lo hacen, entonces tensan y amenazan con suspensión de pagos y quiebra y todo a tomar por el culo. Los bancos se pueden plantar en algún momento porque los activos cada vez valen menos y menos, al menos El País, SER .....



El problema Janus es que no tienen tiempo, yo eso lo aprendí muy bien con pescanova, tenian inventario y plantas en chile pero la caja no dio mas de si.
Si te metes en una empresa endeudada que va a vender activos o va a reestructurar su negocio metete al menos en una que tenga suficiente liquidez para 2 años.Todo el mundo sabe que Prisa no tiene liquidez, cuando sabes que la otra parte necesita la pasta de forma urgente aprietas las tuercas en las negociaciones.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 22:06 ----------

No se que me da mas grima si el titular o la foto

Eurovegas ya esta aqui....


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> aviso para Ansiolas!!
> 
> el mes de Julio tiene 31 días, repito ... 31 NOOOO 30
> 
> ...



Pido massive report para quien abra el nuevo hilo sin poner Tema mítico..... y no miro a nadie Janus :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pido massive report para quien abra el nuevo hilo sin poner Tema mítico..... y no miro a nadie Janus :fiufiu:



Yo no lo abro, ya me da verguenza ::::::


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2013)

mañana tiramos esto 400 puntos y ya verá qué ganas hay de abrir hilo


----------



## Abner (30 Jul 2013)

512 páginas y el servidor no se ha caído aún. Este foro ya no es lo que era. ::


----------



## Sealand (30 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no lo abro, ya me da verguenza ::::::



¿Lo puede abrir cualquiera? Da la sensación de que la apertura del hilo mensual de HVEI35 es como el Rocío, que solo se permite saltar la reja a los mozos del pueblo (o foreros míticos en este caso) y si alguien se cuela le dan una samanta palos ::


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> ¿Lo puede abrir cualquiera? Da la sensación de que la apertura del hilo mensual de HVEI35 es como el Rocío, que solo se permite saltar la reja a los mozos del pueblo (o foreros míticos en este caso) y si alguien se cuela le dan una samanta palos ::



Lo puede abrir cualquiera menos los trollacos del jilo 8:8:8:

Feel free ::


----------



## Abner (30 Jul 2013)

Que mañana es 31, queda un día para decidirlo...

Posible nivel sin tocar en 8487(f). Entre -2900 y -3100 contratos. 

Entramos en Defcon 3. :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> ¿Lo puede abrir cualquiera? Da la sensación de que la apertura del hilo mensual de HVEI35 es como el Rocío, que solo se permite saltar la reja a los mozos del pueblo (o foreros míticos en este caso) y si alguien se cuela le dan una samanta palos ::



En principio sí, pero hay preferencia de paso si aparece algún "pata negra" con mensaje advisor.

A mi me lo "pisó" MarketMaker , e indudablemente tuve que cerrar el que abrí. Las cosas como son.

Preparate porque el salto de la reja se huele apretado... y van a poner zancandillas.


----------



## Sealand (30 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En principio sí, pero hay preferencia de paso si aparece algún "pata negra".
> 
> A mi me lo "pisó" MarketMaker , e indudablemente tuve que cerrar el que abrí. Las cosas como son.
> 
> Preparate porque el salto de la reja se huele apretado... y van a poner zancandillas.



Vaya, ya que tenía slogan, temazo y pibita preparados para el primer post 

Por cierto, por si alguien está metido en el ajo, continúa el culebrón del gas en Polonia:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...alla-burbuja-del-gas-de-esquisto-polonia.html


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jul 2013)

Mañana toca barbas

Ojetes al vapor


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> ¿Lo puede abrir cualquiera? Da la sensación de que la apertura del hilo mensual de HVEI35 es como el Rocío, que solo se permite saltar la reja a los mozos del pueblo (o foreros míticos en este caso) y si alguien se cuela le dan una samanta palos ::



sí, claaaroooo ... 

qué va a ser los siguiente ¿elecciones con listas abiertas? :8:



ppsssss pssss
usted abra el hilo, 5 min antes avisa pro privado y todo ok :


----------



## Sealand (30 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> sí, claaaroooo ...
> 
> qué va a ser los siguiente ¿elecciones con listas abiertas? :8:
> 
> ...


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2013)

Joder Mon, qué gratuito, perdona!!:XX:


Pero es que como no hagas la pole...:ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no lo abro, ya me da verguenza ::::::



Usted no utiliza de eso, a quién quiere engañar?


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El problema Janus es que no tienen tiempo, yo eso lo aprendí muy bien con pescanova, tenian inventario y plantas en chile pero la caja no dio mas de si.
> Si te metes en una empresa endeudada que va a vender activos o va a reestructurar su negocio metete al menos en una que tenga suficiente liquidez para 2 años.Todo el mundo sabe que Prisa no tiene liquidez, cuando sabes que la otra parte necesita la pasta de forma urgente aprietas las tuercas en las negociaciones.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 22:06 ----------
> ...



No voy a explicitar mucho. Solo que han podido vender varios activos un monton de veces y no lo han hecho porque siempre han pensado que la refinanciacion iba a ir bien y que si no es por un precio muy elevado, no hay trato.

Se han quedado sin tiempo y saben que cualquier venta ahora va a ser a lo que dicte el mercado. Por Santillana ham tenido mas novios que la piba de Ronaldo.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pido massive report para quien abra el nuevo hilo sin poner Tema mítico..... y no miro a nadie Janus :fiufiu:



Este mes no lo hago yo. Ya si eso en el siguiente lo etiqueto como "opinion"


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Usted no utiliza de eso, a quién quiere engañar?



soy timido y vergonzoso :::XX:


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> ¿Lo puede abrir cualquiera? Da la sensación de que la apertura del hilo mensual de HVEI35 es como el Rocío, que solo se permite saltar la reja a los mozos del pueblo (o foreros míticos en este caso) y si alguien se cuela le dan una samanta palos ::



Yo llevo dos años y ......... Lanzaros sin miedo. Aqui hay hasta gayers por lo que siempre habra algo peor.


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No voy a explicitar mucho. Solo que han podido vender varios activos un monton de veces y no lo han hecho porque siempre han pensado que la refinanciacion iba a ir bien y que si no es por un precio muy elevado, no hay trato.
> 
> Se han quedado sin tiempo y saben que cualquier venta ahora va a ser a lo que dicte el mercado. Por Santillana ham tenido mas novios que la piba de Ronaldo.



Ya si lo se y tienen activos muy valiosos el problema que ahora sus hipoteticos compradores saben que estan con el agua al cuello, es decir el mango de la sarten esta en el lado comprador y no vendedor....muy tontos tendrian que ser los compradiores para no apretar las tuercas a Prisa...Esto es como tus andanzas por el sardinero, sabes que el tiempo corre a tu favor


Mira

Prisa

Apenas les quedan 100 mill en la caja y en 2012 solo de intereses pagaron 113 mill, esto es un game over en toda regla


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo llevo dos años y ......... Lanzaros sin miedo. Aqui hay hasta gayers por lo que siempre habra algo peor.



bro, tu caso es especial.

No aciertas en el etiquetado ni a posteriori.

Te falta un hervor y un par de collejas por wanabe.:XX:

Ahora que la he liao, me piro al catre.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> sí, claaaroooo ...
> 
> qué va a ser los siguiente ¿elecciones con listas abiertas? :8:
> 
> ...



Cuidado con las poles en el principal, que las carga el diablo


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya si lo se y tienen activos muy valiosos el problema que ahora sus hipoteticos compradores saben que estan con el agua al cuello, es decir el mango de la sarten esta en el lado comprador y no vendedor....muy tontos tendrian que ser los compradiores para no apretar las tuercas a Prisa...Esto es como tus andanzas por el sardinero, sabes que el tiempo corre a tu favor
> 
> 
> Mira
> ...



La partida se decide en cerrar un par de ofertas que tienen o que el ego se lo lleve por delante.

Imagino que al final van a decir que si porque un presidente se debe a los accionistas y si atenta contra sus intereses entonces es denunciable.


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> bro, tu caso es especial.
> 
> No aciertas en el etiquetado ni a posteriori.
> 
> ...



No tendras huevos a pegar a una tia, no?.


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2013)

Esto se va los encima de los 10.000, a ver cuando Draghi se anima y le da un buen chute intravenoso.


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No tendras huevos a pegar a una tia, no?.



Que gañan eres. Si eres mas feo quevpegar a un padre a primeros de mes.

Si tienes ovarioss enseña el camel toe::


----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cuidado con las poles en el principal, que las carga el diablo



en la vida ... hay veces en las que hay que respirar hondo ... y arriesgar con tó lo gordo ::


* qué burda estratagema para quedarse usted la pole :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Jul 2013)

paso a contar contratos
-1080-(-480)= -600 contratos
han distribuido
¿qué te da Abner?

yo me juego a que vamos a tocar 8511(f)


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La partida se decide en cerrar un par de ofertas que tienen o que el ego se lo lleve por delante.
> 
> Imagino que al final van a decir que si porque un presidente se debe a los accionistas y si atenta contra sus intereses entonces es denunciable.



No se trata de creer o no creer es simplemente que en la parte negociadora son la parte mas débil y los compradores lo saben.Yo me esperaría y me quedaría al margen


----------



## Shanti (31 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Claro que salen poco a poco y mas cuando vienen de un 10% del valor en corto, como minimo pueden tardar mes y medio o dos meses.Ademas si a la gente le da por comprar ese valor y a nada por vender las pueden pasar canutas



Que un fondo o un institucional decida reducir parte de sus posiciones cortas, no implica que tenga la obligación imperiosa de tener que eliminar toda su posición. Pero bueno, que cada uno piense las cosas como quiera. 



ponzi dijo:


> Estoy convencido que mas de uno aqui ha hecho sudar sangre a algún que otro fondo con gamesa



Ostia, pero que dices, hombre. Que esto es un hilo de retails xD. Ahora resultará que un forero medio del hilo, con lo que saca de gamesa ficharía a Bale:XX:


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

Creo que mi proximo movil sera un lumia

[YOUTUBE]I9p57kHOoz8[/YOUTUBE]

Desde minuto 1:30

[YOUTUBE]X8MvgKnbNwc[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 01:08 ----------




Shanti dijo:


> Que un fondo o un institucional decida reducir parte de sus posiciones cortas, no implica que tenga la obligación imperiosa de tener que eliminar toda su posición. Pero bueno, que cada uno piense las cosas como quiera.
> 
> 
> 
> Ostia, pero que dices, hombre. Que esto es un hilo de retails xD. Ahora resultará que un forero medio del hilo, con lo que saca de gamesa ficharía a Bale:XX:



La clave esta en mirar la serie, piensa lo que quieras que como todo el mundo se ponga a comprar un mismo valor y tengan que acudir a la recompra te aseguro que las pasan canutas..


lee bien la frase que he puesto

*".Ademas si a la gente le da por comprar ese valor y nadie vende las pueden pasar canutas"*

Si tu te crees que no les ha dolido a los fondos recomprar desde 1 a 4 gamesa es que estas muy verde en esto de la bolsa


----------



## Shanti (31 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> bla, bla...
> 
> Si tu te crees que no les ha dolido a los fondos recomprar desde 1 a 4 gamesa es que estas muy verde en esto de la bolsa



Es que lo que has soltado no merece comentarlo. Tu comentario viene a decir que en un universo perfecto , en el que todas las gacelas del mundo mundial se ponen de acuerdo, juntan sus sinergias, se centran en un valor y nadie en el universo decide poner una orden de venta de esa acción a ese precio, la acción subirá. Nos ha jodido mayo con las flores::. Ale, si, venga, para ti la perra gorda.

Y ya que hablamos de verdes, yo llevo operando en esto como 15 años. Y mientras no me vaya mal, ahí seguiré. Me apostaría lo que fuera que tu no llevas en esto ni 2. Se nota bastante. A veces dices cosas interesantes, otras sueltas cada chorrada de flipar.

Pero lo voy a a dejar. No voy a discutir contigo, no me va la discusión.


----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2013)

:rolleye: joder! menuda forma de exponer opiniones :rolleye:

después se queja el personal que folla poco (sin pagar) ... con esas formas :ouch:


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

Joder. Opiniones diversas las que sean necesarias. Todas caben en este hilo. Pero siempre con respeto.

Recuerden el experimento del mono en donde gana mas consistentemente que un equipo de grandes y cotizados analistas.

Cada tiene su mecanismo y su tecnica. Si es buena o mala deben ser los resultados quienes lo dicten.
En esto de la bolsa solo gane siempre la bolsa o quienes lo manipulan. Los demas somos humildes rateros que estamos a ver si robamos un par de peras. En Gamesa se han podido robar pero la siguiente sera otra batalla. Recuerden dos cosas:
-Batallas las que quieran pero la guerra no se gana ni invirtiendo ni tradeando.
-Respect!!!!! todos con todos porque sino este hilo se tornara en tan aburrido como otros.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

Shanti dijo:


> Es que lo que has soltado no merece comentarlo. Tu comentario viene a decir que en un universo perfecto , en el que todas las gacelas del mundo mundial se ponen de acuerdo, juntan sus sinergias, se centran en un valor y nadie en el universo decide poner una orden de venta de esa acción a ese precio, la acción subirá. Nos ha jodido mayo con las flores::. Ale, si, venga, para ti la perra gorda.
> 
> Y ya que hablamos de verdes, yo llevo operando en esto como 15 años. Y mientras no me vaya mal, ahí seguiré. Me apostaría lo que fuera que tu no llevas en esto ni 2. Se nota bastante. A veces dices cosas interesantes, otras sueltas cada chorrada de flipar.
> 
> Pero lo voy a a dejar. No voy a discutir contigo, no me va la discusión.



Pues llevo mas de dos años, no se trata de que todas las gacelas compren al unisono es simplemente que recomprar un 10% es un acto simplemente muy complejo y en bastantes ocasiones acaba con subidas verticales.

Gamesa
First solar

O el caso mas anecdótico el de Volkswagen

Llevaras 15 años pero aquí no te has mojado ni un colin

Es muy fácil tirar la piedra y esconder la mano cuando no has dicho ningún valor.


----------



## amago45 (31 Jul 2013)

Sala de prensa de BBVA - BBVA gana ¤2.882 millones en el primer semestre ... y tal ... :fiufiu:


----------



## Shanti (31 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues llevo mas de dos años, no se trata de que todas las gacelas compren al unisono es simplemente que recomprar un 10% es un acto simplemente muy complejo y en bastantes ocasiones acaba con subidas verticales.
> 
> Gamesa
> First solar
> ...



Vuelvo a decirte que en mi ánimo no está la discusión ni crear un mal ambiente. Se que en este hilo, si me meto con alguien que lleva mucho tiempo aquí, tengo las de perder ya que alguno saltará en defensa de su amigo de la chupipandi, como ha hecho tu amiguito monlovi, que no se que habla de follar. Yo si escribo poco es porque tengo vida social, amigo monlovi. No necesito poner a pelirrojas de avatar para poder ver a una tía. La veo todas las noches en mi cama. De otros tengo mis serias dudas, amiguito monlovi.

Normalmente entro aquí a leer y no me meto en vuestras historias. Simplemente, hoy me ha chocado lo de los cortos de la CNMV. Me parece un dato interesante, como un elemento a mirar, pero tampoco es la piedra filosofal. Manifesté mi sorpresa al valorarlo como un factor de decisión relevante, cuando es un dato con una latencia de 2-3 semanas, sin ninguna retroalimentación mientras. Por poner un ejemplo, el forero abner, que se lo está currando, no va a tirar de los datos que tira con un TF con un posible delay de 14 días, porque la foto de mercado que obtenga no le aportaría casi nada, ya que la información que puede sacar ha quedado totalmente diluída. 

Por eso os expresaba mi sorpresa.

A partir de aquí, habeis vendido la bondad de que esos datos cada 14 días, si alguien reduce sus posiciones lo va a seguir haciendo hasta liquidar toda su posición. Yo simplemente he indicado que no tiene porque ser así, que no hay nada escrito que lo obligue y que se puede liquidar una parte y ya está.

Y por último se ha afirmado que "apuesto que varios foreros del hilo han hecho sudar a institucionales con gamesa". Decir eso es una chorrada monumental. Que 4 tíos, 4 retails de un hilo hayan invertido 50000 euros en gamesa no dispara la cotización de 1 a 4. Ni 100 tíos. Ni 1000. Detrás de esa subida de gamesa hay algo mas detrás. Y la participación de 4 gacelas es algo secundario.

Me parecen interesantes algunas de tus informaciones al foro. Ya te lo he dicho. También a veces sueltas alguna chorrada como lo de que 4 gacelas de un hilo de internet han hecho sudar a un leoncio en gamesa.

Tu lo que has hecho ha sido prejuzgarme, hablando de que debía estar "verde" en bolsa porque me has soltado una obviedad como un piano y después rebatirte algún comentario que francamente, ha sido una chorrada. Yo nunca haría eso, no te prejuzgaría ni te habría soltado eso que te dije si no hubiera habido una provocación tuya anterior. 

Y nada más. Que ustedes lo disfruten. Veo que tienen el cortijo cerrado y que no se puede entrar a opinar y a poder debatir sobre lo que diga nadie, aunque sea sin insultar ni faltar al respeto. Pues muy bien. Con su pan se lo coman.


----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2013)

ahora yo le quoteo ... le pongo bla bla bla y que no merece la pena comentar sus cosas 
+ por si acaso añado un comentario pese que no valía la pena comentar
+ digo que no me va la marcha y me pongo en modo faltón ON

y añado que me importa una "M" su opinión + flipa en colorines

a que no está bien expresado!? :no:


en cambio, este post mañanero está algo mejor ... se expresa, no falta al respeto y argumenta :Aplauso:


y sí, mi vida social muy mal y tal + chupipandi + tengo posters de mujeres en bolas por todas la casa y en el despacho también :XX: :XX:
es buena idea, más de un@ se quedaría :8: + ::


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Jul 2013)

Shanti dijo:


> Vuelvo a decirte que en mi ánimo no está la discusión ni crear un mal ambiente. Se que en este hilo, si me meto con alguien que lleva mucho tiempo aquí, tengo las de perder ya que alguno saltará en defensa de su amigo de la chupipandi, como ha hecho tu amiguito monlovi, que no se que habla de follar. Yo si escribo poco es porque tengo vida social, amigo monlovi. No necesito poner a pelirrojas de avatar para poder ver a una tía. La veo todas las noches en mi cama. De otros tengo mis serias dudas, amiguito monlovi.
> 
> Normalmente entro aquí a leer y no me meto en vuestras historias. Simplemente, hoy me ha chocado lo de los cortos de la CNMV. Me parece un dato interesante, como un elemento a mirar, pero tampoco es la piedra filosofal. Manifesté mi sorpresa al valorarlo como un factor de decisión relevante, cuando es un dato con una latencia de 2-3 semanas, sin ninguna retroalimentación mientras. Por poner un ejemplo, el forero abner, que se lo está currando, no va a tirar de los datos que tira con un TF con un posible delay de 14 días, porque la foto de mercado que obtenga no le aportaría casi nada, ya que la información que puede sacar ha quedado totalmente diluída.
> 
> ...



Pero si no ha pasado nada, jo, si quieres curtirte en esto de los foros te aconsejo la guarderia, que te ponen de hijoputa pa rriba por decir que el cafe con leche te gusta frio y cosas asi.
Este hilo es el mas tranqui y donde menos mal rollo hay. Para nada un cortijo cerrado, tranqui, escribir muchas veces es malinterpretar. Es muy dificil poner algo y muchas veces no entender un ataque, cuando la mayor parte de las veces no es nada.

Algo de expe tengo en esto, que me ha pasado de todo ya en el foro, menos follar, claro.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 09:05 ----------

Por cierto, para el que quiera tradear facil hoy sacyr tocara los 3, se pueden ganar uno centimos para los que no esten dentro.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

monlovi chaval estas un poco endrogao o que ? bueno mejor para ti ienso:


----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2013)

Jatencio, jatencio ... 

mire que hoy empezamos el día calentitos (es por los posters de mujeres emboladas que acabo de poner) y algo le puede caer a usted de rebote

por lo pronto se le ha acabo el whiskas premium, ahora va a comer pienso seco :XX:


----------



## sr.anus (31 Jul 2013)

Dentro de ferrovial a 12,95 pandoro ven a mi.


----------



## ghkghk (31 Jul 2013)

Shanti dijo:


> Vuelvo a decirte que en mi ánimo no está la discusión ni crear un mal ambiente. Se que en este hilo, si me meto con alguien que lleva mucho tiempo aquí, tengo las de perder ya que alguno saltará en defensa de su amigo de la chupipandi, como ha hecho tu amiguito monlovi, que no se que habla de follar. *Yo si escribo poco es porque tengo vida social, amigo monlovi. No necesito poner a pelirrojas de avatar para poder ver a una tía. La veo todas las noches en mi cama. De otros tengo mis serias dudas, amiguito monlovi.*
> 
> Normalmente entro aquí a leer y no me meto en vuestras historias. Simplemente, hoy me ha chocado lo de los cortos de la CNMV. Me parece un dato interesante, como un elemento a mirar, pero tampoco es la piedra filosofal. Manifesté mi sorpresa al valorarlo como un factor de decisión relevante, cuando es un dato con una latencia de 2-3 semanas, sin ninguna retroalimentación mientras. Por poner un ejemplo, el forero abner, que se lo está currando, no va a tirar de los datos que tira con un TF con un posible delay de 14 días, porque la foto de mercado que obtenga no le aportaría casi nada, ya que la información que puede sacar ha quedado totalmente diluída.
> 
> ...




Mejores somos los que escribimos en horas de trabajo y luego además a veces podemos follar en casa 

A veces me pregunto por qué de tanto en tanto cae por aquí algún inadaptado y cree que esto esta cerrado cual chupipandi cuando por fecha de ingreso, localización, forma de operar, estilo de expresarse, nivel de exposición de su intimidad, estrato social, equipo de fútbol... cada uno somos de nuestro padre y nuestra madre. ¿Conoce el chiste del hombre que llama a la policía porque hay 200 suicidas circulando en dirección contraria?


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2013)

posters de tias en bolas ? :: yo pensaba que ustec era , bueno ya sabe , como decirlo finamente .. :rolleye:


----------



## nombre (31 Jul 2013)

Da la impresion que se desvía la atención de lo verdaderamente importante. cargar cortos :baba:


----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> posters de tias en bolas ? :: yo pensaba que ustec era , bueno ya sabe , como decirlo finamente .. :rolleye:



primer aviso! :no:

al siguiente le retiro la ración de catnip y le bajo la tapa del váter ... usted verá
:XX:


----------



## sr.anus (31 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Dentro de ferrovial a 12,95 pandoro ven a mi.



saltado sl en 12,85 ::ahora ya si puedo empezar a trabajar motivado ::


----------



## paulistano (31 Jul 2013)

Mataresfacil yo no andaría tan seguro con sacyr.... Hoy hay resultados y como no gusten pata abajo. 

Aunque todo indica que serán buenos, aun así agarrense los machos....


----------



## LOLO08 (31 Jul 2013)

Hotelitos nhh en los 3e!!! Viva el turismo!!


----------



## paulistano (31 Jul 2013)

Coño que velote en sacyr.... Le juro que he escrito lo anterior sin haber visto que ya estaba en rojo...


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

guanos dias, entro y les leo el mortal kombat que se han montado.

Me piro al catre y vuelvo para el regreso de los patos negros


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pero si no ha pasado nada, jo, si quieres curtirte en esto de los foros te aconsejo la guarderia, que te ponen de hijoputa pa rriba por decir que el cafe con leche te gusta frio y cosas asi.
> Este hilo es el mas tranqui y donde menos mal rollo hay. Para nada un cortijo cerrado, tranqui, escribir muchas veces es malinterpretar. Es muy dificil poner algo y muchas veces no entender un ataque, cuando la mayor parte de las veces no es nada.
> 
> Algo de expe tengo en esto, que me ha pasado de todo ya en el foro, menos follar, claro.
> ...



Evidentemente me refiero a que va a bajar un 3% y que con cortos se puede ganar algun dinero. ::

Analisis de mediahora de mercao: empiezan comprando sacyr, a alguien le da el panico y le da al boton rojo, venta de cortos a tutiplen, movimiento y volumen brutales, ahora, tranquilidad, aunque el puto ibex no acompaña. A esperar a las 12,30.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2013)

recuperas la hombria y lo primero que haces es amenazar a MV el zahori :no:


----------



## sr.anus (31 Jul 2013)

Hablo para mi mismo pero me da igual, si enagas supera los 18,555 con fuerza, vamos a ver un movimiento sexy


----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2013)

no hombre! usted ya es de la chupipandi (para mí ya sí)
las amenacitas son de buen rollito :X


----------



## LOLO08 (31 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Coño que velote en sacyr.... Le juro que he escrito lo anterior sin haber visto que ya estaba en rojo...



Hoy va ser día de vaiven


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Jul 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Coño que velote en sacyr.... Le juro que he escrito lo anterior sin haber visto que ya estaba en rojo...



Estaba fijando la compra en 2.86, esperando que cubriera el gap de apertura antes de subirse a 3, y cuando termino los trámites, zas, ya ha comprado a 2.83. Todavía no lo veo por Yahoo Finances (los pobres es lo que tenemos), pero la vela ha debido de ser guapa. Esperemos que esto repercuta a nuestro favor. De momento adentro y sin SL.:rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

Shanti dijo:


> Vuelvo a decirte que en mi ánimo no está la discusión ni crear un mal ambiente. Se que en este hilo, si me meto con alguien que lleva mucho tiempo aquí, tengo las de perder ya que alguno saltará en defensa de su amigo de la chupipandi, como ha hecho tu amiguito monlovi, que no se que habla de follar. Yo si escribo poco es porque tengo vida social, amigo monlovi. No necesito poner a pelirrojas de avatar para poder ver a una tía. La veo todas las noches en mi cama. De otros tengo mis serias dudas, amiguito monlovi.
> 
> Normalmente entro aquí a leer y no me meto en vuestras historias. Simplemente, hoy me ha chocado lo de los cortos de la CNMV. Me parece un dato interesante, como un elemento a mirar, pero tampoco es la piedra filosofal. Manifesté mi sorpresa al valorarlo como un factor de decisión relevante, cuando es un dato con una latencia de 2-3 semanas, sin ninguna retroalimentación mientras. Por poner un ejemplo, el forero abner, que se lo está currando, no va a tirar de los datos que tira con un TF con un posible delay de 14 días, porque la foto de mercado que obtenga no le aportaría casi nada, ya que la información que puede sacar ha quedado totalmente diluída.
> 
> ...



Aquí no hay malos rollos y si cambias de actitud me olvidare de este incidente,aquí nadie te va a echar y a diferencia de lo que crees aqui puede entrar cualquiera, esto no es un cortijo cerrado.Yo no se porque te metes contra otros foreros, si quieres caña conmigo ve contra mi pero no pongas a nadie de pantalla.Sobre los cortos es cierto no es condición suficiente pero si necesaria para una subida de aquellos valores muy castigados vía manipulación.La realidad es que yo analizo las cuentas de las empresas y los cortos los utilizo simplemente como apoyo y al igual que a mi me vienen bien creo que a gente que utiliza el análisis técnico puede servirles de apoyo, de hecho he encontrado un patrón claramente diferenciado en aquellas posiciones mas exitosas de Janus y es que no se si el lo sabrá pero justamente sus valores mas exitosos han sido en mitad de recompras de valores muy castigados y con algún cambio de estrategia empresarial, sinceramente no se como lo hará pero tiene buen olfato. La subida de gamesa no la ha hecho ninguna gacela si no fondos recomprando un 10%, el problema que en mitad de la recompra a todo el mundo le ha dado por comprar porque el valor subia en vertical, cada acción que alguien compraba hacia subir mas el precio, era como intentar apagar un incendio con fuego.


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Jul 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Estaba fijando la compra en 2.86, esperando que cubriera el gap de apertura antes de subirse a 3, y cuando termino los trámites, zas, ya ha comprado a 2.83. Todavía no lo veo por Yahoo Finances (los pobres es lo que tenemos), pero la vela ha debido de ser guapa. Esperemos que esto repercuta a nuestro favor. De momento adentro y sin SL.:rolleye:



Creo que es buena jugada. Iba arecomendar 2,85 de entrada.


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Evidentemente me refiero a que va a bajar un 3% y que con cortos se puede ganar algun dinero. ::
> 
> Analisis de mediahora de mercao: empiezan comprando sacyr, a alguien le da el panico y le da al boton rojo, venta de cortos a tutiplen, movimiento y volumen brutales, ahora, tranquilidad, aunque el puto ibex no acompaña. A esperar a las 12,30.




Es lo suyo si....buenos dias...


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Creo que es buena jugada. Iba arecomendar 2,85 de entrada.



Sí, sí, si me ha salido redondo oye, he comprado más barato de lo que pretendía. Sigo pensando que subirá. La pena es haberme perdido el 6% de ayer. Vamos sacyrcito, tú puedes :Aplauso:

¿Nos vamos a 3, o a 3.14? Soy muy fan de pi... (del número, no de la película. que asco de filme)


----------



## Felix (31 Jul 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Estaba fijando la compra en 2.86, esperando que cubriera el gap de apertura antes de subirse a 3, y cuando termino los trámites, zas, ya ha comprado a 2.83. Todavía no lo veo por Yahoo Finances (los pobres es lo que tenemos), pero la vela ha debido de ser guapa. Esperemos que esto repercuta a nuestro favor. De momento adentro y sin SL.:rolleye:



Sacyr Vallehermoso SA | Acciones Sacyr Vallehermoso SA | Cotización SVO


----------



## Maravedi (31 Jul 2013)

Cierre de sacyr en 2,95,luego paso a por el owned


----------



## Krim (31 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> guanos dias, entro y les leo el mortal kombat que se han montado.
> 
> Me piro al catre y vuelvo para el regreso de los patos negros



No vendas el guano antes de cagarlo


----------



## Shanti (31 Jul 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> ahora yo le quoteo ... le pongo bla bla bla y que no merece la pena comentar sus cosas
> + por si acaso añado un comentario pese que no valía la pena comentar
> + digo que no me va la marcha y me pongo en modo faltón ON
> 
> ...



Revise su comprensión lectora. 

Mi mensaje de esta mañana es una descripción de la secuencia de mensajes que escribí ayer. Si no los entendistes y saltastes al bulto, porque estaba hablando con un 'hamijo' tuyo, es problema tuyo.

Mi primer mensaje fue para hablar del dato de los cortos y que me sorprendía que se hablara de tomar como un elemento clave en la decisión el tomar un dato con esa latencia. Dije que igual lo había entendido mal, pero que me parecía entender eso y me parecía soprendente la 'trascendencia' que se le daba.

Posteriormente, le comenté al forero ponzi lo de que su afirmación de que los fondos, una vez que reducen su posición, tienen que eliminar toda su posición no tiene porque ser cierto y que daba por sentado cosas que no tenían que ser obligatoriamente así. Y contesté al comentario de que 'estoy seguro que algún forero del hilo hace sudar a un leoncio' haciendole ver que eso que había dicho no tenía sentido, que en este hilo operan gacelas y que 5 tíos comprando 10000 euros en gamesa no mueven un valor.

En ningún momento hasta entonces hago ningún comentario de menosprecio.

El me contesta y me prejuzga, haciendo menosprecio. Me dice que "estoy verde en esto de la bolsa" y logicamente contesto. Le digo que se le nota muchas veces que no lleva mucho en esto y le digo que escribe cosas interesantes y otras que son chorradas. El me dice que estoy verde y yo entro también en el juego de prejuzgar. 

Lógicamente, la culpa es mía por responder a su menosprecio y los amiguitos se me tiran al cuello, con ataques ad-hominem sin sentido, haciendo referencia a mi vida sexual cuando no tienes ni puta idea de mi vida, por responder al comentario que el hizo inicialmente. A ti no te habría hecho mención de nada, si no te hubieras metido donde no te llaman, haciendo comentarios absurdos, que no vienen a cuento. 

¿Lo has entendido ya?.


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Cierre de sacyr en 2,95,luego paso a por el owned



Lo que están saliendo ahora son gacelillas acojonadas del reward de ayer..amos como yo..que se acaban de incorporar y han visto el tema...y les falta tiempo para darle al sell...


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Jul 2013)

Entro recojo mi owned y me marcho y me callo.


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Jul 2013)

De momento lo único que está claro es que 15 minutos más, y habría comprado más barato. ¡Qué sinvivir! Empiezo a pensar que soy gafe :cook:


----------



## nombre (31 Jul 2013)

velotes :abajo:


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Jul 2013)

me la juego con TR, entrada en 35.47


----------



## Cascooscuro (31 Jul 2013)

Dentro Sacyr a 2,77...por Ejpañaaaaa!!


----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2013)

@Shanti, mi más mejor amiguito

10 Tips To Raise Your Energetic Vibration Today


----------



## Algas (31 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mejores somos los que escribimos en horas de trabajo y luego además a veces podemos follar en casa



Buenos días,

A mí me acaban de joder capándome la internet , necesitaré adquirir una tableta + datos para poder seguir al mercado y tradear un poquito con la cuenta q estoy abriendo en selfbank.

¿Alguna recomendación de tableta + datos?, creo q 7" con android + tuenti 1Gb es barato y suficiente.

Lo de q el excel funcione en una tableta es ciencia ficción aún, no?

¿Y lo de operar a través de datos móviles es seguro? (q paleto parezco:

Gracias de antemano, es un placer leerles 


PD.- CFG sigue subiendo sigilosamente y hoy presenta resultados :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

Shanti dijo:


> Revise su comprensión lectora.
> 
> Mi mensaje de esta mañana es una descripción de la secuencia de mensajes que escribí ayer. Si no los entendistes y saltastes al bulto, porque estaba hablando con un 'hamijo' tuyo, es problema tuyo.
> 
> ...



Yo no entiendo esta manía de meter cizaña.Como ya te he dicho no es que 5 tíos muevan el valor, simplemente esos 5 tíos son la gota que colma el vaso, previamente alguien se ha puesto a recomprar el 10% del capital, yo no recomendaría a nadie que basase su análisis únicamente viendo las posiciones cortas de hecho creo que es un apoyo como te he contestado antes.En su día en sacyr y fcc ya lo dije, se están mezclando dos situaciones a la par, por un lado contablemente estaban mejorando el balance reduciendo deuda y por otra los fondos estaban empezando a salir del valor, el resultado creo que se va claro en el grafico.

Sobre el caso de Volkswagen, fíjate lo que pasa cuando toca recomprar y el mercado se queda seco

http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2009/01/06/actualidad/1231230775_850215.html

Yo estoy abierto a nuevas formas de analizar o ver el mercado,creo que enriquece la visión global, por eso me meto por aquí aunque los análisis vengan desde otra perspectiva diferente a la mía. Si quieres cuentanos en que te basas para operar en el mercado


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> A mí me acaban de joder capándome la internet , necesitaré adquirir una tableta + datos para poder seguir al mercado y tradear un poquito con la cuenta q estoy abriendo en selfbank.
> 
> ...



Lo del excel en una tableta al menos con android ni lo intentes. no se uwe tal ira con windows 8. Si no vas a operar con excel la mejor opción es el nexus de google


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Jul 2013)

Se pierde uno un rato y esto parece el sálvame, coñio.

Para los seguidores fundamentalistas del albero, noticia de Alba. 
Las caji-bankos siguen vendiendo lo que pueden.
Para los térnicos hoy baja.

Alba eleva su participación en Mecalux al 24,4% tras comprar el 10% por 15 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> A mí me acaban de joder capándome la internet , necesitaré adquirir una tableta + datos para poder seguir al mercado y tradear un poquito con la cuenta q estoy abriendo en selfbank.
> 
> ...



La conexión es segura, más que el WiFi si tienes un vecino avispado de hecho 

Excel no sé, pero Google Docs me imagino que ira bien en las tablet Android :

Ya me contarás que tal selfbank, en ING son unos vampiros...


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo del excel en una tableta al menos con android ni lo intentes. no se uwe tal ira con windows 8. Si no vas a operar con excel la mejor opción es el nexus de google



Que os parecen los resultados del primer trimestre?..

http://www.gruposyv.com/syv/repositorio/syv/ficheros/119/1369137137979_PRESENTACION1T2013.pdf

Y por que te he quoteado?¿?¿


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Se pierde uno un rato y esto parece el sálvame, coñio.
> 
> Para los seguidores fundamentalistas del albero, noticia de Alba.
> Las caji-bankos siguen vendiendo lo que pueden.
> ...



Cuando vi la cartera de alba, mecalux fue una de las empresas que mas me llamo la atención,puede ser un modelo de negocio que tenga mucho futuro.En cuanto se ponga al precio que me recomendó el pirata entro en el valor. A mi me gusta de Alba que puedo tener acceso a negocios que no están nada mal y con un margen de seguridad extra que comprando directamente en el mercado.


----------



## FranR (31 Jul 2013)

A ver deja de crear mal ambiente, y aporta opiniones sobre bolsa o humor, no sobre foreros que se han ganado el respeto día a día...... Me voy a la playita, cuando vuelva a ver si se ha dado cuenta de que esto es HVEI35 y no la sección de trolls o/u guardería. Al aguaaaaa patoss


----------



## vermer (31 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> A mí me acaban de joder capándome la internet , necesitaré adquirir una tableta + datos para poder seguir al mercado y tradear un poquito con la cuenta q estoy abriendo en selfbank.
> 
> ...



Rápidamente:

- tableta: por valer te vale desde unas 5 pulgadas (5'5 el galaxy note 2) que te cabe en el bolsillo. Yo uso una de 10, aunque si te pilla desplazándote y quieres llevarla en el bolso de la cazadora te toca medir (unas 7" anda más o menos justo)

Luego depende de presupuesto. Bq tiene muy buena relación calidad/precio. De ahí pasaría a las Nexus, y si tienes presupuesto y vas a sacar utilidad al lápiz, las Samsung Note están muy muy bien. Obviamente hay otros productos. Ojo con Nexus, que la versión de 7" nueva está a punto de salir.

- Tarifa de datos: en XATAKA tienes comparativas actualizadas de todas tarifas. Dado que el estilo de navegación es muy personal, prueba por una tarifa de 1GB en la que no te cobren el exceso de datos y a partir de ahí calculas. Es importante para mi que el exceso de datos circule a no menos de 128Kbps. Si no la navegación se hace imposible practicamente.

- Excel: como tal no lo conozco en Android, pero sí que hay suites ofimáticas con hojas de cálculo. Yo uso el Polaris que viene preinstalado en Samsung. De todas formas lo más útil es tener tu hoja de cálculo usando Google Drive. Te abres cuenta en google y tienes tus datos en la red sin tener que pensar si llevas o no el pendrive, memoria, tablet o lo que sea. Te conectas y punto. NO es Excel pero está bastante bien para el usuario medio.

Ahora te toca investigar algo. Pregunta si tienes alguna duda


----------



## amago45 (31 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> A mí me acaban de joder capándome la internet , necesitaré adquirir una tableta + datos para poder seguir al mercado y tradear un poquito con la cuenta q estoy abriendo en selfbank.
> 
> ...



Analiza también iPad Mini + 3G
Con Google Docs siempre podrás hacer cosillas, y si no a esperar que Bill Gates saque Office para iOS 8:


----------



## Shanti (31 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no entiendo esta manía de meter cizaña.Como ya te he dicho no es que 5 tíos muevan el valor, simplemente esos 5 tíos son la gota que colma el vaso, previamente alguien se ha puesto a recomprar el 10% del capital, yo no recomendaría a nadie que basase su análisis únicamente viendo las posiciones cortas de hecho creo que es un apoyo como te he contestado antes.En su día en sacyr y fcc ya lo dije, se están mezclando dos situaciones a la par, por un lado contablemente estaban mejorando el balance reduciendo deuda y por otra los fondos estaban empezando a salir del valor, el resultado creo que se va claro en el grafico.
> 
> Sobre el caso de Volkswagen, fíjate lo que pasa cuando toca recomprar y el mercado se queda seco
> 
> ...



Lo primero es lo que te he estado diciendo desde ayer. Tu dijiste ayer que "estoy seguro que algunos foreros de este hilo han hecho sudar a los fondos". Me alegro de que ahora digas lo contrario y que 5 tíos de un hilo no tienen poder para hacer sudar a los fondos.

Yo no se si no se me entiende lo que escribo. Te he dicho antes que lo del dato de los cortos me parece interesante. Simplemente te he dicho que a la hora de ponderar su importancia en tu decisión operativa, tengas en cuenta que es un dato con una latencia muy grande y la imagen que te da en ese momento puede ser diferente de la del momento actual. En ningún momento he dicho que no pueda ser util y que no sirva para nada. Eso no me lo has leído porque no lo pienso.

Yo no meto cizaña. Yo entré a opinar sobre alguna información que escribías dando mi punto de vista, creo que sin ningún tipo de menosprecio. Al fin y al cabo, un hilo es eso, debatir opiniones y puntos de vista, siempre desde el respeto. El resto de mensajes se inician porque tu haces un comentario en el que me prejuzgas y me menosprecias, sin venir a cuento. Yo no empecé malmetiendo contra nadie, salvo que debatir una opinión sin menospreciar a nadie, te parezca mal porque crees que tienes la verdad absoluta.

Cuesta creer que alguien que dice estar abierto a analizar o ver otras opiniones, a la primera de cambio en que alguien le haga ver otra forma de ver sus razonamientos, este le suelta un comentario de menosprecio a la otra persona. 

Y bueno, ya no tengo mas que decir.


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2013)

Shanti dijo:


> Yo no se si no se me entiende lo que escribo. Te he dicho antes que lo del dato de los cortos me parece interesante. Simplemente te he dicho que a la hora de ponderar su importancia en tu decisión operativa, tengas en cuenta que es un dato con una latencia muy grande y la imagen que te da en ese momento puede ser diferente de la del momento actual. En ningún momento he dicho que no pueda ser util y que no sirva para nada. Eso no me lo has leído porque no lo pienso.



Depende del prisma temporal con el que se mire..como han comentado los fondos no salen de los valores en el mismo dia..tardan semanas e incluso meses...por tanto esa información incluso con "lag" es muy significativa no va con retraso realmente debido al tiempo que emplean los fondos en mover esos cortos.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Que os parecen los resultados del primer trimestre?..
> 
> http://www.gruposyv.com/syv/repositorio/syv/ficheros/119/1369137137979_PRESENTACION1T2013.pdf
> 
> Y por que te he quoteado?¿?¿



Pues yo les veo tocados, se ve que quieren meterse en otras areas de negocio como la gestion de agua o conseguir contratos en el extrajero pero no terminan de consolidar el negocio, no terminan de ser aquello que un día fueron.

Lo que vale en Sacyr son dos cosas:

1) Casi toda la deuda esta a largo plazo , ademas cuentan con unos 800 mill en caja y de intereses pagan unos 400-500 mill al año, es decir tienen de margen unos dos años.

2) Cuentan con un 9,53% de repsol unos 2200 mill. Por eso era uno de los valores en los que me fije, las acciones son activos muy líquidos, en cuanto quieran venden y reducen deuda al día siguiente, creo que por eso están saliendo los cortos del valor.

Sobre si sacyr es un buen negocio la respuesta es que a día de hoy NO, mañana no lo se.Por eso mismo yo estaría en el valor con unos buenos stop,sinceramente creo que aquí lo que esta en juego es la venta de Repsol.


----------



## Cascooscuro (31 Jul 2013)

Esto parece una discusion de pareja! Porque no os callais (con voz de juanca)!


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

Shanti dijo:


> Lo primero es lo que te he estado diciendo desde ayer. Tu dijiste ayer que "estoy seguro que algunos foreros de este hilo han hecho sudar a los fondos". Me alegro de que ahora digas lo contrario y que 5 tíos de un hilo no tienen poder para hacer sudar a los fondos.
> 
> Yo no se si no se me entiende lo que escribo. Te he dicho antes que lo del dato de los cortos me parece interesante. Simplemente te he dicho que a la hora de ponderar su importancia en tu decisión operativa, tengas en cuenta que es un dato con una latencia muy grande y la imagen que te da en ese momento puede ser diferente de la del momento actual. En ningún momento he dicho que no pueda ser util y que no sirva para nada. Eso no me lo has leído porque no lo pienso.
> 
> ...



Claro que 5 tíos no han hecho subir a gamesa de 1 a 4, la cuestión es que 5 o 100 tíos han hecho daño a algún que otro fondo en mitad de la recompra o si no mira el grafico, es una realidad.Si un fondo esta comprando una participacion significativa de un valor y ademas a la gente le da por comprar ese mismo valor te aseguro que al fondo le pica, no es lo mismo comprar acciomnes a 2 que a 4 para devolverlas a su legitimo dueño.Yo creo que aquí lo que ha podido pasar es que solo has visto una parte del análisis y has pensado que solo me basaba en eso y correctamente has creido que fijarse exclusivamente en datos bisemanales era una locura, la realidad es que miro otras cosas, estos datos me los tomo como algo adicional.Y si que estoy abierto, de hecho suelo fijarme en los análisis de otras personas fundamentalmente gráficos porque es mi punto debil, de hecho si tu comentas algún valor seguramente me fijare en el post y miraré la empresa.


----------



## Shanti (31 Jul 2013)

FranR dijo:


> A ver deja de crear mal ambiente, y aporta opiniones sobre bolsa o humor, no sobre foreros que se han ganado el respeto día a día...... Me voy a la playita, cuando vuelva a ver si se ha dado cuenta de que esto es HVEI35 y no la sección de trolls o/u guardería. Al aguaaaaa patoss



Es que hoy estaba aburrido y por trolear un rato, me he estado haciendo el ofendido.... No todo tiene que ser troleo del jato. 

Pero ya lo he dejado. Gracias, Rey.


----------



## Felix (31 Jul 2013)

Mon, te llaman en el hilo de Agosto.


----------

